# Little Black Bag



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't see a post in the "Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs" area for this particular sub, so I'm starting one!

Who else subscribes to this? The trading part of this service is like CRACK! Or at least how I imagine an addiction to crack to feel like. 









It took nearly two full days, but I finally got a bag I'm SUPER happy with, and just pressed the button to have it shipped. WOOOHOOOO!!!!!! 



 Soooo excited!

I like how this service has an option to skip. 



 And I also love that it's a fashion subscription service. I don't do Shoedazzle, Shoemint, Stylemint, or any of those, so this is my only sub of this sort. I figure from here on out, if I don't see anything worth the initial $50 fee to me, then I'm going to skip the month. I want the main thing I get to be worth $50 and the other two (or so) items to be a bonus.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been semi curious about this one...what did you get?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

Now mind you, what is "totally worth the price" for me, may not be for you/someone else, but that's the point of the trading option. You get to trade and trade (very addicting) until you are completely happy with what you are getting. That said, I'm VERY happy with this box. My favorite colors are pink, black, and purple and the entire computer/gaming/makeup/girly area of my room is pink and black, so the 8x10 (nice size) pink ceramic frame is PERFECT for me and oh so girly! 



 I used a code so I got 10% off of my first box which made this even better! 

*My April Little Back Bag:*


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm really happy with this service as well. I ended up with the following:

http://www.gorjana.com/products/Vine-Cluster-Necklace.html

http://www.amazon.com/RumbaTime-Unisex-18859-Delancey-Breeze/dp/B0065HJKCG/ref=vs_dp_watch_1

http://minedesignhome.com/hipster.html

I'm a little disappointed that I didn't double-check the Gorjana item's price on their site, but it's still good value for the necklace and the watch (which I needed!), with a cute candle tin thrown in. I'm having a baby so I like the idea of three leaves for a family necklace. It's subtle and sweet.

Last month I didn't figure out the trading properly and got a couple of "meh" items in addition to the one I selected, but now I'm really thinking it's a fun service, even if I don't do it monthly in the future.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 1, 2012)

I've become addicted to trading in the past month on this site, but it does get really frustrating when you seem to get the items NO ONE else wants. I selected the gold Hear Me Roar bangle (which I love), but also ended up with coffee cups and a hipster candle. It seems no one else wants that candle either. Every bag has had a dud for me.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 2, 2012)

I got that KJL bracelet in my Feb bag. I HAD to have it. I love LBB! I'm still waffling a bit about this month. I keep browsing but nothing has really wowed me yet. I'll probably still pick something though. I love trading.  I have reviews and videos of my Feb and March bags if anyone is curious.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2012)

Lat month (well, literally last month, since it arrived Friday, and that was March, and it's now April, although I thought it was still February earlier this evening), I got a Street Level mini crossbody purse with studs and tassels (biker hippie!) that I will take to work.  I have been wanting a small purse to keep in my desk at work so I can just toss my phone, lip balm, and money in when I go out for lunch, and I just didn't see one I loved *anywhere* well enough to buy it until that one.  I also got Umbra dragonflies (which I will need to paint since they're white.  I thought they were silver.  White is *not* going to work on my walls!) and leaves (dark brown, which is perfect for my purposes, although I might paint them green depending on whether I can find a color that seems better than the brown) for my walls.  

This month, I picked out a purple Melie Bianco woven bucket bag with tassels. Another hippie bag!  I was assigned a couple of other things that are decent, so I'll be happy if I end up with them after all of the trading is over, although if I can trade them for certain other things, that would be groovy, too.  I have almost a full week to decide I'm done trading, though, so I will be keeping an eye on the new additions in case I see something else I can like better that someone is willing to trade for the items I was assigned but don't *love*.  I probably should have waited to open my bag to start trading until next weekend so the carge would go through after payday, but I *really* wanted that bucket bag, so I grabbed that thing today.  I'll just have to move money around my accounts this week.

(I have a huge Thing for purses.  It's genetic.  My mom was the same way.  Except I'm really picky, so I rarely find something I fall instantly in love with.  I'm a bit stunned that I've found two bags in two consecutive months that I've *had* to snag immediately.  I'm a jewelry-avoider, and my makeup selections are typically limited to nail polish in almost every color except traditional colors and hot pink lip color, so I didn't think I would find *anything* I would like, and then I discovered all of those wonderful purses, and it was all over.  I'll have to be careful, though, because I already have an entire Rubbermaid storage bin of purses I love but haven't used in a couple of years.  I *really* don't need any more, but they're just so *cute* that I can't resist!)


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 2, 2012)

I gave in.. Can't resist. Feel free to friend me. Search by Lori Ann. I use the same picture I use here. Let the trading begin. woohooo. The Zara Terez is the item I chose. Can't wait to unload that wood ring and I'm not terrible thrilled with the blending brush.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

I think there was a thread somewhere, but anyway, I did not like little black bag. The things I received were several seasons old, covered in dust, and looked like the leftovers from Tj Maxx, Marshalls, or hautelook. The trading was fun, but I was very unimpressed by the actual product I received. I thought it would have been cute if they at least put it in a cheap "llittle black bag" of some sort or something, too, but it just came wrapped in nasty brown wrapping paper and a cardboard box.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 2, 2012)

It's funny you say that. I was thinking of getting a 2nd bag just because I love that wood ring!
 



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave in.. Can't resist. Feel free to friend me. Search by Lori Ann. I use the same picture I use here. Let the trading begin. woohooo. The Zara Terez is the item I chose. Can't wait to unload that wood ring and I'm not terrible thrilled with the blending brush.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there was a thread somewhere, but anyway, I did not like little black bag. The things I received were several seasons old, covered in dust, and looked like the leftovers from Tj Maxx, Marshalls, or hautelook. The trading was fun, but I was very unimpressed by the actual product I received. I thought it would have been cute if they at least put it in a cheap "llittle black bag" of some sort or something, too, but it just came wrapped in nasty brown wrapping paper and a cardboard box.



There is one in the Fashion Talk forum, and I posted there a few times, but I figured LBB is a sub, so I'd added an area to talk about it here. 





That sucks about your experience and that was my concern as well, so I decided to get a brand that holds it's value and will be a nice addition to my accessories, in general. Kenneth Jay Lane stuff is pricey enough even years after. A quick ebay search found nothing below $40ish dollars for a bracelet like mine, and even then those bracelets weren't quite like mine (I liked mine way better). The bracelet closest to being like mine was well over $100. I'd pay somewhere around $40 for the bracelet I got if I were out shopping, so everything is okay there for me. The Cargo lip liner is sold at Beauty.com for the full price and that frame is my style and fits in well with the "girly" area of my room, lol. Overall, as long as everything is in fact new and looks good, it's value is definitely $50+ for me. I'll be sure to post piccys when I get my box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave in.. Can't resist. Feel free to friend me. Search by Lori Ann. I use the same picture I use here. Let the trading begin. woohooo. The Zara Terez is the item I chose. Can't wait to unload that wood ring and I'm not terrible thrilled with the blending brush.


I miss trading already. LOL. Can't wait til May 1st! 



 Not feelin' the wood ring either. The blending blush is okay, but I hope you get something better! That site is just too much fun. Oh and your reviews of LBB is exactly why I decided to try it. I was stuck between a Kenneth Jay Lane necklace and that bracelet but once I saw the bracelet on you, I was IN LOOOOVES! 



 So thank you for your video reviews, truly!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 2, 2012)

OMG trading is way too much fun. Since I only buy things that appeal personally to me seasons don't matter much to me. This sub is definitely not one I can do every month though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lat month (well, literally last month, since it arrived Friday, and that was March, and it's now April, although I thought it was still February earlier this evening), I got a Street Level mini crossbody purse with studs and tassels (biker hippie!) that I will take to work.  I have been wanting a small purse to keep in my desk at work so I can just toss my phone, lip balm, and money in when I go out for lunch, and I just didn't see one I loved *anywhere* well enough to buy it until that one.  I also got Umbra dragonflies (which I will need to paint since they're white.  I thought they were silver.  White is *not* going to work on my walls!) and leaves (dark brown, which is perfect for my purposes, although I might paint them green depending on whether I can find a color that seems better than the brown) for my walls.
> ...


 My vice is jewelry/accessories so I completely understand this. I'm thankfully not too much of a purse junkie. As long as I have three to switch between (colors/styles) that I love, I'm good. Not saying I only have three though. 



You should post a pic of your collection one day! LOL.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh got it, I just go to the recent discussions page so I never know where the posts actually are lol. 

LBB is a lot like all other subs in that personal value is what makes it worth it. I like the Betsey Johnson sunglasses and earrings I got, but not enough to keep the sub, since my third item sucked...and I can just go to tj maxx lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG trading is way too much fun. Since I only buy things that appeal personally to me seasons don't matter much to me. This sub is definitely not one I can do every month though.



Me too. If I love an accessory or piece of jewelry it works into my life wardrobe, seasons don't matter. Some of my most fave stuff I've owned for 10+ years, still wear, and get compliments on. Some things are just timeless. I love most of my Mom's jewelry and accessories from the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, and also love her more ethnic stuff, so yeah. 



 Just matters what I'm wearing, is all.

But yes, $50 a month is quite pricey, I may have to resist next month and turn this into a once every other month sub.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh got it, I just go to the recent discussions page so I never know where the posts actually are lol.
> ...



My closest TJ Maxx is 4 cities away. 



 I'm so jeaaalous of you guys that have one close. I desperately want to go to one and see if there's cheap The Balm makeup, like I've read about.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live within walking distance of TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Ross, lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live within walking distance of TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Ross, lol.



Oh, that would be DANGEROUS for me. 





I have two Ross stores in my city and love it! Especially the area in the store with home decor, kitchen stuff, and etc...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is my favorite part of all 3 stores, lol. Also purses hahhaa. TJs always has clinique, strivectin, the balm, etc...all kinds of good stuff. Its an addiction.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just signed up and am really liking this whole trading thing!! You guys can search for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Adrienne Carlson


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

Added you and Lori Ann! 






Gonna go vote on your bags. LOL. Looooved your bag and necklace. SO cute! I would not be unhappy with all three items you have so far. 



 Nice stuff!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 2, 2012)

What does the voting do? I am happy with my items I just have SO many shadow brushes that I'm hoping someone will want to trade for the blending brush!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What does the voting do? I am happy with my items I just have SO many shadow brushes that I'm hoping someone will want to trade for the blending brush!



Not sure. I earned a badge after I voted for a few of them the other day. Have no clue what those do, but I want to know. lol. Maybe someone who knows more can answer?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I LOOOOOOVE LBB. I don't care if the stuff is last season or 7 seasons ago, I never stay on "trend" anyways. I wear and have what's comfortable. As for the value, if you go to TJ MAXX and buy something, do you say this is worth $40 when it was originally $80? No, because it was STILL worth $80, even if you paid $5.

I usually pick a product that I love and I KNOW I would purchase for that $50. I have a secret too. when I pick, before I actually "check out", they tell you whats in your bag, the other 2 items. I just open another window, go to LBB.com and search for those items. If they completely suck and I feel like I will get stuck with crap, I will go back and pick another item. Kinda cheating but my first round I ended up with a damn plastic watch that no one wanted!!

I actually just got my second order from there a few days ago, I got a Steve Madden satchel and I LOVE IT:

http://glamourdolleyes.blogspot.com/2012/04/little-black-bag-round-2.html

I usually also google the item and see what the actual worth is, sometimes I can never find information (assuming that's when it is years passed) but I did find that one of the items I got was actually being sold on the companies website for more than what LBB had it listed for.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

OH WOW! I *love* what you got!!!! 





And thank you so much for that tip.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 2, 2012)

That bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

There were 2 bags I liked and I had my husband pick. I am so happy with what he picked!!

Trading is the funnest part but I get so discouraged when no one wants my crap (LOL) so I figured out a way get around that (to an extent).


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 2, 2012)

That military satchel is GORGEOUS! I only have one more item to get rid of and I'll be beyond thrilled with my first bag and to be honest the more I look at them the more they grow on me lol


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 2, 2012)

Nevermind my trade was accepted my bag is perfect now


----------



## KaraMoore (Apr 2, 2012)

Can I say how jealous I am of that Military Satchel... ridiculous. 



 And that Butter Trout Pout from your first bag, is such an awesome color.


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 2, 2012)

Loooooooooooooooooooove the bag!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOOOOOOVE LBB. I don't care if the stuff is last season or 7 seasons ago, I never stay on "trend" anyways. I wear and have what's comfortable. As for the value, if you go to TJ MAXX and buy something, do you say this is worth $40 when it was originally $80? No, because it was STILL worth $80, even if you paid $5.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm glad my videos were helpful! Never thought anyone would watch them *hehe*

I don't follow trends or care about what a designer has out this season either.  I know what I like and I stick to it! Expecting a current designer piece at $49.95 plus two other items is a bit unrealistic. After the noxious cloud that was last month's MyGlam cheap bag, I'm just fine with tissue paper. 

Overall, I think if you play your trades wisely it's a great value.  It's also a good way to do some gift shopping. 1 for me.. 1 for a friend...1 for me..

It does suck if you have a dud in your bag. Every cycle there seems to be one item that people have a hard time unloading. I've never done a return with them but they do have a few options.

I started checking out the items in my bag last night. I was hoping it would randomize it a bit more but I wound up with the same two items each time. Ah well. I've made some decent trades today. This time around I have actually started keeping track.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I go in and change my quiz of the bag type and if changes the 2 items. Also, I feel like if I truly want the products and it's something I would use, I don't care if I'm really getting $10 over what I pay for $100 over what I paid. Like that satchel, I'd be perfectly happy with just that. I LOVE IT. I'd rather have 2 items I love than2 extras I'm eh about. I guess it really depends on what you're looking to get out of it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad my videos were helpful! Never thought anyone would watch them *hehe*
> 
> ...


They were SUPER helpful for me considering you got one of the items I was stuck between. You sold me on it! That bracelet is a bit "hot rocker girl" and a bit sparkly! I can't wait to get it. It looked great on you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

I must say, all of the tips on this post will help me so much next month. Thank you!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 6, 2012)

argg can't decide if I want to keep the Cargo Lip Gloss quad or try to trade for a Cargo Eyeshadow quad. Dilemmas!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm SO in love with my Little Black Bag stuff. It came in yesterday. The bracelet is FABULOUS! Even more fabulous IRL than online.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice!  I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

PICS!  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm SO in love with my Little Black Bag stuff. It came in yesterday. The bracelet is FABULOUS! Even more fabulous IRL than online.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

I took a photo last night with my iPhone but it doesn't come close to capturing how pretty the bracelet is. It's tough/rocker chick and yet it sparkles. I'll post the iPhone piccy in a few, but I'll definitely post another, better, photo of the bracelet when I find my DSLR battery charger.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

How it came packaged. Very nicely wrapped. 





I know some of you are anti pink, but I'm a pink and sparkly as you can get kind of girly girl, so this frame is VERY me! It's huge (and ceramic). It holds an 8x10 photo. The Kenneth Jay Lane bracelet exceeded my expectations. I knew it was going to be cool looking and pretty but it's full on WOW in person. My spousal unit saw it on me and was like, "Whoa, when did you get that? That is awesome." I plan on wearing it to many concerts in the future. It's so tough, yet girly, at the same time. Last but not least, my Cargo reverse lip liner did not disappoint. Was it worth $50 to me this month? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I decided to check this site out...but it looks like most of the items that I have to choose from are earrings! Which i'm not really interested in. There are also a LOT of i phone/ipod cases...which I have neither of those! I tried taking the quiz again a couple of times but basically got the same things.

If I were to choose something I liked, would the people that want to trade with me have different items from what I see in my section? Or is it mostly the same stuff that I'm seeing right now?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 7, 2012)

yes there's lots of different items and new ones come up every day. I would definitely suggest waiting the full 7 days to stop trading. I had a bag that I thought I was done with and new stuff came that I liked better. I am very glad I hadn't "cashed out" so to speak.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll keep checking back every day then. As of right now I can't even find one item I like in my options (besides all the makeup, of course).


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 7, 2012)

What kind of stuff are you looking for? I have access to the whole gallery since I opened my bag


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

The only thing I saw that I really liked was the yellow bow clutch (I can't remember what the brand is) but I saw that it's cheaper at other sites (around 25). I guess I like vintagey/bright colored things and was hoping to find a purse/clutch!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm still not finding anything new/the things I liked in your PM...i've changed my quiz so many times too!! I really want to try this service out though...would it be sad if I got the Cargo Blush Stick as my one item? haha I actually really want that...


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 7, 2012)

If you get the blush stick it should give you a high priced item to even out the difference in bag value if your higher priced item is around 75-80 you might be able to trade but some of those higher priced items people don't trade at all. what "bag" do you get when you take the quiz?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 8, 2012)

After you take the quiz once you can also go back and just switch what type of bag you are. It's down at the bottom just click through them.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 8, 2012)

Yea I forgot you could change it at the end. I was asking her because one of the bags she likes I got as one of my picks when I started in fact it was almost my pick lol. I got the houndstooth or quilted bag I can't remember now because I've changed it since.


----------



## mybabyrocks0709 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can someone tell me when the bags are shipped they send shipment confirmation? My 1st bag shipped yesterday but I haven't received the tracking info...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mybabyrocks0709* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can someone tell me when the bags are shipped they send shipment confirmation? My 1st bag shipped yesterday but I haven't received the tracking info...



I received shipment confirmation on my first bag the same day the shipping label was generated (the day after trading ended, although it ended on a Sunday, so I don't know whether it shipped the day after because that's their standard turnaround time or because it was a Sunday), although it didn't hit the FedEx system until the following day.  Have you checked your spam folder?  I've had shipping notificaitons go there, and I haven't discovered it until after the packages arrived.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've actually tried every bag out now haha and all of them give me the same options besides a few pieces of jewelery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I forgot you could change it at the end. I was asking her because one of the bags she likes I got as one of my picks when I started in fact it was almost my pick lol. I got the houndstooth or quilted bag I can't remember now because I've changed it since.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 8, 2012)

Aw that sucks. I'm sorry you can't get them. People have them for trade if you want to take the chance but I could completely understand not wanting to risk not getting what you like in your bag. If there hadn't been something worth picking from my picks I wouldn't have subbed either.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll probably end up subbing next month, it looks like everything has been taken at this point. There are only 4 bags/clutches total to choose from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 8, 2012)

If I picked something i'm semi-interested in and don't end up liking my bag in the end (after trading) can I decide to not get the bag?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't think so. I think once you open your bag it's a purchase but they apparently do refunds/returns on items but I'm not sure how that would work it says they credit it to your next bag. This is my first month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 8, 2012)

I ended up getting a bag anyway haha. There's a clutch I think I could end up really liking...let's hope the trading goes well because one of my items is horrendous and no one is trading me anything that's the same value as it!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 8, 2012)

I had some things I never thought I'd get rid of. Sometimes I had to trade down and then trade back up or just give it a few days and someone with awful taste will love it and offer you something better


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up getting a bag anyway haha. There's a clutch I think I could end up really liking...let's hope the trading goes well because one of my items is horrendous and no one is trading me anything that's the same value as it!



One thing I have to remind myself:  You might have to bundle something you kind of like with the thing you really don't like and then settle for a lower value than the combined items.  That's actually what I ended up doing, although my items weren't *horrible*.  One of them was just useless to me since it was a candle, and I have *extremely* curious kittens.  I've been through the candle+kitten combo before. The stench of singed whiskers is to be avoided.  The other was a set of coffee mugs that a lot of people kept trying to swap me for (except nothing on offer was anything I wanted), and I did kind of want them so I could take them to work since there's always someone in the office looking for one, but then I ended up offering both of those up together for swap because I really wanted a body oil, and someone went for it.  If I looked at the dollar value, I lost money.  If I look at the fact that I wouldn't be using those two things that I swapped away, I ended up fine.

As far as not swapping higher-dollar items, it's probably because those people picked those high-dollar items as their definitely-going-to-get-it item.  I know I got a *ton* of offers for the purse I chose, but I fell in love with that purse, and there was no way I was giving it up for *anything* that they currently have.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Luckily everything I KIND of wanted ended up being traded with me...now it's just a matter of whether something even better shows up!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 9, 2012)

Ha! I'm one of those weirdos who like the candles. I like my little candle with the deer head on it that I traded a superfluous eyeshadow brush for.

And my teal watch and gorjana necklace are awesome. So happy I have a cute watch bc my phone keeps dying when I'm at work for a long day.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I actually REALLY want that watch!! But my wrist is SUPER small...it runs in the family, we all have small wrists for some reason. Do you think the watch would fit me? If you don't mind could you measure how long it is to the first notch?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm debating trading two of my 3 items for it..that's how much I like it! I just want to make sure it will fit!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

So I started with 



And I ended with  



Can't wait for it to ship out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow that's awesome! How did you get so many? I can't get more than 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and they aren't valued at very much...


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

It was a lot of flippin' trading and for more expensive items people can offer you 2 or more items. I now know for next time the first few days always trade up, even if you don't like the item because the last few days it's much easier to trade down for something you love.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great bag!  I need to screenshot mine.  I did finally track all my trades this round.  I'm mostly happy with my bag. No big ticket items but I have a bracelet that I LOVE.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a great bag!  I need to screenshot mine.  I did finally track all my trades this round.  I'm mostly happy with my bag. No big ticket items but I have a bracelet that I LOVE.



Really, as long as you got something you love and you didn't spend more than you would have at the store then you came out ahead



Next time I really should track my trades but some of them just happened so fast lol


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

Nevermind, I found where it kept track of my trades.

Edit: Well, most of my trades. That's weird.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay! I've already traded up two of my items today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I traded a bracelet that I was interested in for another one I was even more interested in...and I traded up the Cargo blush stick for the eye duo!

There's a bracelet and a necklace I really want i'm hoping to get...but if I end up with what I have then i'm fine too. Everyone wants my clutch though!

Clearly i'm way too addicted to this haha


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like they added some new stuff today! I see a satchel and sunglasses I want.. MUST HOLD BACK! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also, I noticed that some people have a TON. This one girl has 12 items...and they're all pretty good values. How does that happen?!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

People sometimes trade multiples to get things they really want. People were trying to trade me 3-5 items when I had my military satchel.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I noticed that some people have a TON. This one girl has 12 items...and they're all pretty good values. How does that happen?!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 9, 2012)

Also when someone you refer joins you get an extra item up to $25. I'm a loner so I never get those referral deals lmao


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, great tips and what a great box you'll have coming in the mail to you, tweakabell. 



 LBB is SO addicting! When I first signed up, I was going to skip next month, but I don't think I want to at this point. It's been hard to not open up another bag! I'm still so thrilled with what I got last time.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually REALLY want that watch!! But my wrist is SUPER small...it runs in the family, we all have small wrists for some reason. Do you think the watch would fit me? If you don't mind could you measure how long it is to the first notch?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm debating trading two of my 3 items for it..that's how much I like it! I just want to make sure it will fit!



I have really small wrists too--I wear it on the smallest notch and it's a bit loose but still wearable. I'm guessing it's around 6" at the smallest notch? It's really cute on, like a Swatch.


----------



## fashionqueenie (Apr 9, 2012)

I was just on the site and it looks like they got a ton of new items today! Ive been a member for a lil bit now, and it looks like they get new stuff in every Monday...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! I may trade two of my items for it then, if I can't get any better trades for each individual item by the end of the week.
 



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have really small wrists too--I wear it on the smallest notch and it's a bit loose but still wearable. I'm guessing it's around 6" at the smallest notch? It's really cute on, like a Swatch.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish there were more BAGS!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

There are like 6 bags I want...but no one will trade me for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even if I try trading 2 of my pieces that are worth more than the item. I don't want to give up the bag I have right now because even though i'm not in love with it, it has a higher value than all the other bags I want!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

I opened up another bag. 






Oh and I used the code ELLELBB for 10% off, so it paid for shipping. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I used that code too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I added/followed you by the way!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

Ooooh how do I add you?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll PM you with my full name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm slowly realizing I don't want to part with the green monster iPhone case that was in my bag when I opened it. He is so ugly that he's cute and I loves him.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I almost wish I liked the main item I chose less, someone tried to offer me THREE things for it! 



 But none of them were as great as my main item, IMO, and I didn't want to take the risk of not being able to get something equally as great in the end.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

That's exactly how I feel about mine too!! You're is a good one though, i've been debating tryign to trade my bag for some sunglasses since I just got contacts and I've never been able to wear sunglasses for the last 5 years!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost wish I liked the main item I chose less, someone tried to offer me THREE things for it!
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about mine too!! You're is a good one though, i've been debating tryign to trade my bag for some sunglasses since I just got contacts and I've never been able to wear sunglasses for the last 5 years!


 Ooooh that's a good reason to do that! Or you can get new sunglasses in your next bag...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy crap. THIS!! I'm about to order a second bag because of this bracelet...LOOVEE


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

That's awesome!! You should join us in the frenzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm probably going to get a second bag after I'm done with this one! I figure i'm not going to be getting any subs for 3 months while i'm abroad so I better make up for it now!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I followed you too! And I see you ended up getting the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

I did it... I just got my second bag this month v.v I haven't even received my first shipment yet!! lol! This is so addicting.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I finally traded up my clutch for a wallet...I wasn't going to but I decided that the amount that I would use the wallet (everyday) vs the clutch (probably almost never) made it worth it haha. I wanted to get something crazy unique but I realized that's just not realistic for what me when it comes to bags!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Still trying to trade up that black eyeliner. lol! It wouldn't be a big deal if I ended up with my current bag though, I love 2 out of 3 things, and the third thing is definitely something I'd use. I get about 6 offers an hour for my sunglasses though! Mostly people trying to trade THREE things for it. 



 I have yet to see the right combo of things to make me want to part with my main item.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish that I could have stopped receiving offers for my bag. I knew I wasn't going to trade it. I had been looking at a similar bag at TJMAXX for $30 and I liked the LBB one better. I knew as long as I got the bag I'd get my money's worth. I know why they do it I just wish it had been an offer to automatically turn them down, although there were times I was tempted lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, it's getting hard to say no. Offers keep pouring in for my glasses. Now I'm getting offered a necklace equal in value and another item. Someone also offered me a necklace equal in value and TWO other items. Whoa! Still not a main item I adore equally yet. But WOW!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Your'e so lucky! I would LOVE to get more than one item for my bag! I really want to get smaller items...thre a bunch of $16 necklaces and earrings I want! I"m trying to trade the butterfly necklace but no one will take it for the same value...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may have to end up trading down for something


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys are making me want to give this another shot...I just opened up a new account and there is a TON of new cute stuff on there that I wouldn't mind having. Last time I felt like it was all junk, but there is a gorgeous steve madden bag...hmmmm.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG there are two new $98 Steve Madden bags that are AMAAAZE! I'm sort of mad they weren't there when I opened up a bag yesterday. I wish I could have two active! LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I know! that's how I feel about everything that was added yesterday! There are so many BCBG clutches I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the sunglasses are amazing too. This just means i'll be opening a new back again when this is done.  Oops!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG there are two new $98 Steve Madden bags that are AMAAAZE! I'm sort of mad they weren't there when I opened up a bag yesterday. I wish I could have two active! LOL.



Those and the BCBG clutches were what I saw that made me want to join again!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok decided to take the leap (again). I'm very fond of second chances! I'm getting a lot more offers this time than last time, and I like the stuff a lot better! I have a pair of earrings, some nail wraps, and one of the steve madden bags. If I don't accept any trades, I'll be satisfied with this, but I'm keeping an eye out for awesome offers. I've had people offering me 4 things for the steve madden bag, so hopefully I can get a nice haul!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmm I just saw this on the news feed. This doesn't seem right at all...





Edit: that was  NEW bag also (like they just opened it)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I just saw this on the news feed. This doesn't seem right at all...



Yeah its actually 98 for the steve madden satchel when you look in the gallery. So weird.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm seriously in love with that Nila Anthony striped messenger bag. That is TOTALLY my style and I need a new messenger bag! UGH!! Would I be crazy to trade in my wallet + other item worth $91 total for that $72 bag? I really really want it and none of my items are being traded for anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What do you guys think? I use my messenger bag everyday and it's wearing down pretty fast...I wonder how the quality of this one is.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously in love with that Nila Anthony striped messenger bag. That is TOTALLY my style and I need a new messenger bag! UGH!! Would I be crazy to trade in my wallet + other item worth $91 total for that $72 bag? I really really want it and none of my items are being traded for anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What do you guys think? I use my messenger bag everyday and it's wearing down pretty fast...I wonder how the quality of this one is.



I don't think that's crazy. Paying 50 dollars for a 72 dollar item you'll use a lot makes more sense than paying 50 dollars for an item you won't use much, regardless of value.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I just saw this on the news feed. This doesn't seem right at all...
> 
> ...


Is this someone's bag?!! I'd keep all three and ship it to myself RIGHT NOW if I were her. lol! Wow! What luck that the Madden bag came up $20, so it came as an "other" item.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I know! that's insane. I left a message about it on LBB's facebook and they said she probably got it as her getting $25 + for invites but they said they fixed the price thing.  I still think it's kind of unfair because I have a feeling it was a glitch!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

So someone offered me these three for my steve madden bag:












And I'm tempted to accept because I really like that middle pair of earrings, but I feel like something better will come along...of course I could then trade the other things for other things but idk!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone offered me 3 items for my wallet...i don't like any of them but I'm thinking of doing it so I can get smaller items I do like. But one of them is the monster iphone case!! Idk if i'll be able to get rid of it and I don't have an iPhone. Ugh! I can't decide!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been trying to get that cheek activator! Lucky you!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So someone offered me these three for my steve madden bag:
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me 3 items for my wallet...i don't like any of them but I'm thinking of doing it so I can get smaller items I do like. But one of them is the monster iphone case!! Idk if i'll be able to get rid of it and I don't have an iPhone. Ugh! I can't decide!



I've been offered $20 earrings *numerous times* for the monster case! LOL! I love my monster case too much to part with it though (I have an iPhone). I don't think it would be too hard to trade down a few dollars for it but I don't want to say go for it and somehow you can't get rid of it. Ahhh! It's such a gamble.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure yet if I want to do that, just because I REALLY don't like the other 2 items either and i'd be losing $6 to begin with...

Blah! Why can't someone offer me 2-3 items I would potentially be interested in! there are soooo many cheaper things I like on the site!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I was able to trade the black eye liner for a metallic silver colored nail polish. Excellent! I don't own that color nail polish yet! 



 If I don't trade any further I'll be happy with my bag. I've already got three offers for my nail polish in 2 minutes! hahahaha!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! That nail polish is cute!! I want the teal one but I don't want to down grade my items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

WOW this trade went CRAZY!

I hate the $30 Butterfly necklace and downgraded to the Gold Coil BCBG bracelet for $28(which I wanted even though it's only 10 on sale on other sites...)

And then someone offered me the black iPad case which is $38 (i said yes even though I don't have one!)

And then I got this necklace i've been interested in for $35

And now someone is offering me the Cheek activator!!! I want that too!!

I cant' believe I just upgraded that much in mere seconds!

Has anyone tried the cheek activator? I heard its REALLY cool but only has like .3 oz...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa! hahahaha. This site is FUN! I haven't tried the cheek activator, but it sounds good. 



 I love that teal Butter London polish but I'm not willing to trade down any of my items right now. I may let go of my cute ugly monster phone case for a necklace right now though. Decisions!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you guys had any luck with the smaller items trading up? 

This girl wants my bag and is offering me 4 things (3 I like, one I'd want to trade) that add up to more than the value of the bag, but I'm scared to lose my big item, I like it but think I'd get more use out of a pair of earrings, nail polish, and the cheek activator. The fourth item is a bracelet but I don't really wear bracelets.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Honestly, i've had MUCH more luck with smaller items than the big ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's why i wish i had a ton of small ones to get things.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

She offered the same trade again, lol. She REALLY wants that bag.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so tempted to open a new bag and I don't think my other bag has even shipped yet.  The new items are great. I love that leather cuff with the chains. *drool*


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL I'm fighting it too. My husband is a sneaky little enabler going "I don't mind. Get it" in my ear. MUST RESIST


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I'm fighting it too. My husband is a sneaky little enabler going "I don't mind. Get it" in my ear. MUST RESIST



LOL! Mine has fun watching the trading! He finds it endlessly entertaining to see what people try to trade from the stuff I have and then loves to give his opinion on if it's worth it.


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like you ladies are being offered some great trades. Everyone keeps trying to take my $60 necklace, that is my main item, for one of those $10 hipster candles or $12 earrings!! At least I was able to make decent trades on my other two items. I'm pretty happy with what is in my bag now, but will wait the two more days I have to see if anything better comes along.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the amount of fun we have is worth at least half of what we're spending haha. Tho

Though I have been slacking on my work now...oops! I'm better when I do things last min anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

YAY! I FINALLY got a necklace i've wanted since the beggining! The cute owl one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Someone offered me THREE items for it though! Mannn I want to take the offer and trade for small things but I really want this necklace (even though it's $36 and is kind of expensive for one item)...decisions decisions


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there a way to look at someones bag and offer them one item for 2-3 of their's?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish there was. Your best bet is to go to the product page of what you have and comment by saying you're willing to trade with someone who offers you certain things.  I've tried that before


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright, I commented on the page, I'll see waht comes in!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

What item is it? Good luck!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What item is it? Good luck!



Steve madden rope detail tote. I've had some good offers but none quite good enough. I think it will be perfect for taking to work on softball nights when I have to bring all my stuff with me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Decided to trade my ugly, yet cute, monster iPhone case (going to end up ordering a pink monster one online later) for a Cargo blush stick, then traded that for a Cargo Blu-Ray blush. WOOHOOO! Having so much fun today!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

yay! Makeup always back to us somehow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay I need your opinion...someone is offering me a pair of $12 earrings and a $45 necklace ($57 total) for my wallet ($65) I kind of want to go for this trade because even though wallet is cute. I never spend that much for wallets and think I can find the same thing elsewhere for cheaper.

There's a different $45 necklace I've been wanting to get but no one has traded it with me...and the earring are cute and i'd totally wear them if I can't trade up.

What do you guys think? I feel bad downgrading from my big item to get smaller things...ahhh I don't know. I'm also hoping I can still trade up and get even better items with the two since no one is really trading for my wallet!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! Makeup always back to us somehow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay I need your opinion...someone is offering me a pair of $12 earrings and a $45 necklace ($57 total) for my wallet ($65) I kind of want to go for this trade because even though wallet is cute. I never spend that much for wallets and think I can find the same thing elsewhere for cheaper.
> 
> ...


 I'm having this same conundrum! Do I let my bag go for a bracelet, earrings, cheek activator and nail polish?

Its a nice bag but they are also nice earrings and..cheek activator! argh.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Does it come out to the same value? I'm really considering doing it...as much as I like the wallet it looks kinda of clunky (won't always fit in my messenger bag along with my laptop) and wallet's usually just hide away and no one sees them!

Yours is different though, if you think you'd use it a LOT, and more than you'd use multiple other items then i'd stick with it!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 10, 2012)

So I caved to peer pressure and got a second bag. Between my mom and my hubby my wallet didn't stand a chance.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

OH NO! I was JUST getting ready to press accept and she took the offer away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it come out to the same value? I'm really considering doing it...as much as I like the wallet it looks kinda of clunky (won't always fit in my messenger bag along with my laptop) and wallet's usually just hide away and no one sees them!
> 
> Yours is different though, if you think you'd use it a LOT, and more than you'd use multiple other items then i'd stick with it!



I turned down the offer, what she was offering was worth more than the bag, actually, but she must have traded successfully with someone else cause she is trying to get me to take this ugly blue bag now lol. That one I don't even have to think about rejecting.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it sad that I want to open another account so I can get a THIRD bag? I'm in love with a Steve Madden I think it is military satchel.. Ohh, credit card, where are youuu?!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 10, 2012)

I must be late cause I'm not seeing any Steve madden. Boo


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it sad that I want to open another account so I can get a THIRD bag? I'm in love with a Steve Madden I think it is military satchel.. Ohh, credit card, where are youuu?!



Not at all! I want that Steve Madden snake bag so bad! It's already worth $50 to me, the other two items would be a bonus. ahhhhhh!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't get the bag I want to show up on my new account D: I keep changing my quiz. Must. Get. That. Bag.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 10, 2012)

> I can't get the bag I want to show up on my new account D: I keep changing my quiz. Must. Get. That. Bag.


 Maybe they're gone? All I see from Steve madden are 2 clutches.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Maybe they're gone? All I see from Steve madden are 2 clutches.


 Nope, I can pull it up on my other account. No matter what I change the quiz to, the same stuff keeps popping up. Ahhh, this is so frustrating.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

The one I love...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

> The one I love...


 Oh that's adorable!!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Augh, when I pull up my main account's faves it says that bag is out of stock but yet when I view it from my main account it doesn't say that. Do I risk buying a bag and gamble with trying to trade for it? :/ What do I dooo


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm getting mildly upset I didn't open a second account as soon as I saw it. I just did a quick internet search for it and I see that it's worth every penny of $99+! Ahhhhh! 






I will mourn the loss of this handbag.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Augh, when I pull up my main account's faves it says that bag is out of stock but yet when I view it from my main account it doesn't say that. Do I risk buying a bag and gamble with trying to trade for it? :/ What do I dooo



I don't think its worth a 50 dollar gamble, I'm sure you could find something similar at marshall's, macy's, tj maxx, jcpenney, target or ross.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I just offered 6 people my 2 bigger ticket items in trade. I hope someone accepts.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't find it anywhere on Google except for Glamourdolleyes blog! lol I'm trying to hold myself together


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

hahaha! I'm going pretty crazy!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is this so addicting?!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I did offer them two nice things though. I know all sorts of people tried to lowball me for my best item the last day or so. "I'll trade you this eyeliner for your $60 Betsey Johnson sunglasses..."


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

I have two offers of over 100 dollars worth of stuff sitting on my steve madden bag and its so tempting cause I could trade it out for other stuff but man its junk I don't want, so I don't think it is worth it to risk it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just so you guys are aware, there are people complaining on the LBB facebook about people opening second accounts. They responded saying it's against their regulations and people are reporting the names of the people!

It's only for accounts that use the same name though and are trading with each other - because people are seeing this on the news feed. I dont' think you would get caught as long as you don't trade with yourself though!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 10, 2012)

> > Maybe they're gone? All I see from Steve madden are 2 clutches.
> 
> 
> Nope, I can pull it up on my other account. No matter what I change the quiz to, the same stuff keeps popping up. Ahhh, this is so frustrating.


 Oh I got that in my last bag. There were only 2 or 4 available at the time and it was weeks ago.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I haven't opened a second account. I'm just staring at this one, like a sad panda.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so you guys are aware, there are people complaining on the LBB facebook about people opening second accounts. They responded saying it's against their regulations and people are reporting the names of the people!
> 
> It's only for accounts that use the same name though and are trading with each other - because people are seeing this on the news feed. I dont' think you would get caught as long as you don't trade with yourself though!



lol what would be the point of trading with yourself???


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I know!! i've tried to figure that out..but I can't think of any strategy that would work haha
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol what would be the point of trading with yourself???


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, I made a second account but I think it would be pointless to trade with myself.. I just wanted twice the chance at awesome goodies lol. I guess I don't count though since I haven't paid.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ughhh i seriously can't get rid of these bangles. They're cute and i'd actually wear them, I just wanted to see if I could trade up though because they're kind of cheap looking...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Ughhh i seriously can't get rid of these bangles. They're cute and i'd actually wear them, I just wanted to see if I could trade up though because they're kind of cheap looking...


 What name is your account under? I want to check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll PM you my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 11, 2012)

So addicted right now!!! Ive managed to trade one low item up a bit and am seeing how far I can push the envelope. Also some people might trade with themselves - move all but one of their items in one bag then order them both and return the one that only had one item in it... Thats the only thing i can think of that would be worth it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know, this is SO addicting! And that makes sense about the trading and why they don't allow it. Plus i'm sure people are doing it to get the referral $$ too. I'm not even going to try to give out my referral link because I have terrible luck with that and no one ever goes through my links!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

yay! I just traded my wallet for 3 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're all things I kind of like, but will still try to switch around. Now it's like i'm getting 5 products for 10 each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that's more my kind of deal! My value went down by $11 but I don't mind.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if we can use the promo code twice? I know it expires at the end of the month but it doesn't say anything about one-time use


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

I think we can use it as much as we want during the month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

ahhhh that makes me want to close this bag and start a new one!  also they put more things up today !


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the fact that my bag is now a sequined purse and three cosmetic items is indicative that I have an addiction.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the fact that my bag is now a sequined purse and three cosmetic items is indicative that I have an addiction.



I think I just voted on your bag! LOL!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, I saw you started following me! hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I saw you started following me! hahaha.







 like a ninja hiding in the trees. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

lol! NEVER LEAVE THE LBB SITE!

Although I think my boss is gonna yell if he witnesses this haha.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 11, 2012)

I just got in my first LBB shipment. Everything was wrapped up in black tissue paper neatly. My big item was a BCBG clutch. I imagined it would be decently small but I was wrong!! Its like the size of an iPad or a little bigger! Is that normal size for clutches? This my first owned clutch. I think i'm going to take it to Ebay and try to get my $50 back on it since its an $88 clutch still in original plastic labeled by BCBGeneration.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Which one was it? I really wanted one of their clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No one will trade me though...even when I offered them more than the retail value!
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got in my first LBB shipment. Everything was wrapped up in black tissue paper neatly. My big item was a BCBG clutch. I imagined it would be decently small but I was wrong!! Its like the size of an iPad or a little bigger! Is that normal size for clutches? This my first owned clutch. I think i'm going to take it to Ebay and try to get my $50 back on it since its an $88 clutch still in original plastic labeled by BCBGeneration.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

oh my god! i'm glad i'm not the only one hopelessly addicted to this. although, i'm kind of regretting getting such a large item at first (the steve madden snake bag) everyone keeps trying to take it lol but no one wants my other items! except the love notes pouch that i'm OBSESSED with too! ughhh! i can't get rid of these stupid earrings haha

one thing i dont understand... do only certain people get to pick from certain items? like, not everyone gets the same selection? i can't think of any other reason someone wouldn't get the item they REALLY wanted first... because the steve madden bag is still avail, yet people who are just buying their new bags are trying to trade for mine? confused...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my god! i'm glad i'm not the only one hopelessly addicted to this. although, i'm kind of regretting getting such a large item at first (the steve madden snake bag) everyone keeps trying to take it lol but no one wants my other items! except the love notes pouch that i'm OBSESSED with too! ughhh! i can't get rid of these stupid earrings haha
> 
> one thing i dont understand... do only certain people get to pick from certain items? like, not everyone gets the same selection? i can't think of any other reason someone wouldn't get the item they REALLY wanted first... because the steve madden bag is still avail, yet people who are just buying their new bags are trying to trade for mine? confused...



I probably offered you stuff a few times already for that bag! LOL! Nevermind me if you see me again. 




 I can't speak for everyone but that bag was not available a few days ago when I picked my main item and from what I understand it's not available now. It's only available once you have a bag open and you can try to trade with someone who has it. In other words, yes the bag is "in stock" but they are all claimed already by people with active bags, so they aren't included in the list of things you can pick from to open up a new bag. 





I probably also tried to trade you for that love notes pouch! LMAO! Wow, if I were you I'd be HAPPY! 





People have been trying to trade me a ridiculous amount of things for my Betsey glasses. The ONLY way I'm giving them up is in combination with another of my items for that snake bag.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

ohh, okay! i get it now! lol i'm pretty pleased with my bag, i almost hit ship but i can't help but wait to see if someone likes these earrings lolol and i have my boyfriend in my ear telling me to wait to make sure nothing better comes along... hahaha. i guess men aren't immune to the addiction that is Little Black Bag


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh, okay! i get it now! lol i'm pretty pleased with my bag, i almost hit ship but i can't help but wait to see if someone likes these earrings lolol and i have my boyfriend in my ear telling me to wait to make sure nothing better comes along... hahaha. i guess men aren't immune to the addiction that is Little Black Bag



haha! Mine loves watching the trading too. I'm gearing up soon enough to offer stuff for that bag again, so yeah, don't mind me...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Which earrings do you have? I may be interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh, okay! i get it now! lol i'm pretty pleased with my bag, i almost hit ship but i can't help but wait to see if someone likes these earrings lolol and i have my boyfriend in my ear telling me to wait to make sure nothing better comes along... hahaha. i guess men aren't immune to the addiction that is Little Black Bag


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that the pictures on the LBB aren't exactly accurate for some items? I've had to return 2 shipments out of 4 because they weren't pictured correctly. Sad, because I love the Vince Camuto Crystal studs and the Urban Expressions Blair clutch in the pictures, but upon receiving them today, the earrings aren't at all "studs" and the clutch is a different color. Same thing happened for my Ben Amun Seedbead necklace and my Kenneth Cole Gold and Silver necklace.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

OH wow, that's really disappointing...I'm glad I have 5 items to see which ones I like. I have a feeling I may be returning 1-2 of them though because I have NO idea what the sizes are of the jewelry...

Were they pretty good/hassle free about returns? Did you have to pay for the return shipping?



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the pictures on the LBB aren't exactly accurate for some items? I've had to return 2 shipments out of 4 because they weren't pictured correctly. Sad, because I love the Vince Camuto Crystal studs and the Urban Expressions Blair clutch in the pictures, but upon receiving them today, the earrings aren't at all "studs" and the clutch is a different color. Same thing happened for my Ben Amun Seedbead necklace and my Kenneth Cole Gold and Silver necklace.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

Robert Rose Woven Thread... in blue. they're not horrendous and i'd probably wear them, i just feel like they can be bought anywhere lol maybe i'm just asking too much! i dunno. i think i like the excitement of trading lol and i don't mind the offers HelloLeilani... i do question people's thought process when they offer me like an eyeliner for it though  whaaaaat.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

Whoa, glad my LBB I got last week was perfect and just as pictured. My great haul last time is why I'm back at it again... a week later.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Robert Rose Woven Thread... in blue. they're not horrendous and i'd probably wear them, i just feel like they can be bought anywhere lol maybe i'm just asking too much! i dunno. i think i like the excitement of trading lol and i don't mind the offers HelloLeilani... i do question people's thought process when they offer me like an eyeliner for it though  whaaaaat.



No kidding! Now don't get me wrong, I've had a lot of very reasonable people offer me super amazing things with values up to $90 for two/three item trades. The problem is, I'm really in love with the glasses I have and NOTHING was budging me until I saw that purse. I refuse to offer anything ridiculous for it though as I don't like when people do that to me. It's always in the same $10 range, and it's always nice stuff that can be traded up pretty easy when I offer stuff to people in trade for what I'm pretty sure is their big ticket item. I've had someone offer me an eye liner for my glasses too!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 11, 2012)

They were fast in responding, but offered no apology or explanation whatsoever about the items not being as pictured. I had to pay for my own return shipping, which I thought was uncool, but I guess I risked that when I bought from them.

Also, I have received 4 shipments (yep, it's an addiction) and only 4 of the items have been wrong out of 11. I absolutely ADORE some of the items, just not all.The best thing I've gotten is the Hear Me Roar Jenny Bird bangle. 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH wow, that's really disappointing...I'm glad I have 5 items to see which ones I like. I have a feeling I may be returning 1-2 of them though because I have NO idea what the sizes are of the jewelry...
> 
> Were they pretty good/hassle free about returns? Did you have to pay for the return shipping?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

that's good to know, luckily all of my things are super small so return shipping should be pretty cheap (around $2-3). I keep seeing all these  great new cheaper pieces of jewelery!! I like I have but I want to switch too ugh



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were fast in responding, but offered no apology or explanation whatsoever about the items not being as pictured. I had to pay for my own return shipping, which I thought was uncool, but I guess I risked that when I bought from them.
> 
> Also, I have received 4 shipments (yep, it's an addiction) and only 4 of the items have been wrong out of 11. I absolutely ADORE some of the items, just not all.The best thing I've gotten is the Hear Me Roar Jenny Bird bangle.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding! Now don't get me wrong, I've had a lot of very reasonable people offer me super amazing things with values up to $90 for two/three item trades. The problem is, I'm really in love with the glasses I have and NOTHING was budging me until I saw that purse. I refuse to offer anything ridiculous for it though as I don't like when people do that to me. It's always in the same $10 range, and it's always nice stuff that can be traded up pretty easy when I offer stuff to people in trade for what I'm pretty sure is their big ticket item. I've had someone offer me an eye liner for my glasses too!


I know I've had people offer me upwards of $170 for that bag, but i can't do it... lol. i checked the site out the other day and didn't find anything i really loved, until i was trying to study one day in the library and decided to just check it out and saw that snake bag and HAD to have it.. and ended up not studying because i was obsessed with this site instantly lolol the other items i got were meh, like that bicycle ring(???) i guess some people really like it, someone traded me it for that love notes pouch lolol score! and then i had that Robert Rose three little ball black earrings, and i traded it for the woven thread ones which i THOUGHT would trade easily but i only keep getting trades for the same ones i traded away to get it...

it sucks that some of the items aren't as pictured, but i guess that's the gamble you take when you buy online in the first place...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

It figures that the only thing i'm not willing to trade is getting all the best offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (the owl necklace).


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Which one was it? I really wanted one of their clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No one will trade me though...even when I offered them more than the retail value! Â


 

 Wanna buy it? Hmm? lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha darn. I had my eye on all the teal/blue ones they have! I'm going through a phase right now, all my makeup and nail polish is centered around that color right now!

That is big though, i've never had a clutch...how does one carry it around without feeling stupid? haha I'd love to be able to though...they are always so cute.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Haha darn. I had my eye on all the teal/blue ones they have! I'm going through a phase right now, all my makeup and nail polish is centered around that color right now! That is big though, i've never had a clutch...how does one carry it around without feeling stupid? haha I'd love to be able to though...they are always so cute.


 No idea!! It's a little large for me, even if it had a strap. I'd just feel silly. Unless anyone here wants it (hmm? any takers?? lol) it's going on E-bay.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

ACTUALLY - has anyone seen the new black&amp;white striped canvas tote? with the right accessory, i think i'd be willing to trade my snake one! (can't believe i'm even thinking that...)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACTUALLY - has anyone seen the new black&amp;white striped canvas tote? with the right accessory, i think i'd be willing to trade my snake one! (can't believe i'm even thinking that...)



IT'S WAAAY CUTE! I like that it's two purses in one!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

are you talking about the nila anthony or whatever one? cause the one i'm talking about is like, brand spankin new i think... ive never seen it. it has a zipper in the front

finally got rid of the earrings btw! ;D i got the super cute leather-wrapped turquoise stone ones!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh linkie to the new one. I don't see it at all! LOL! The Nila Anthony one is cute though!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

The Street Level one?


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 11, 2012)

yes!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't think it was possible but I'm actually getting sick of having people trade me lame things. Now that I have all small items and i'm not giving up on my Owl necklace I think it's time I just buy my bag haha. Everyone is just trying to trade up with my items with really lame $12 ones.

I keep thinking maybe I should try to get a makeup item but I have SOOO much I need to get through before I buy anymore!

Should I just buy my bag? I can't decide! I kind of want to so I can be prepared to start a new one if something amazing shows up this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy cow. I noticed this one girl has been trying to trade up her items with mine for awhile...and it's always been different items. So I checked out her profile and she has *$841* worth of items. That's *23 *items!!! 2 of them are 98 dollars each. 

I'm shocked.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow. I noticed this one girl has been trying to trade up her items with mine for awhile...and it's always been different items. So I checked out her profile and she has *$841* worth of items. That's *23 *items!!! 2 of them are 98 dollars each.
> 
> I'm shocked.



HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have NO idea. There's no way she had that many referrals. Unless she's been buying bags this whole time and returning 2/3 of the items....or cheating somehow? haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have NO idea. There's no way she had that many referrals. Unless she's been buying bags this whole time and returning 2/3 of the items....or cheating somehow? haha


hahaha, I wanna see this!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 12, 2012)

Invite miss $841 over here! I am very curious about her.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

hahah her name is Tammy. I won't give away her last name but I'm sure you can find her!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 12, 2012)

I know her, she's pissing me off. She keeps offering me crap for my stuff when she has equal value stuff. I offer a lot of weird values because sometimes it pays off but she has enough stuff that if she truly wanted my item she could offer a fair trade.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy crap, 23 items? I must know her secret!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

Omg! I've seen her NUMEROUS times! That woman keeps trying to offer me nothing for big things!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

lol found her, its all crap though imo. I wouldn't want any of what she has, and I want all 4 of what I have.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

She's probably going to return some of them anyways and get credit...I don't see how that could be lucrative though. If she has 26 items then every item would only be a few dollars if she returned it. She's probably been saving her referrals and credits for awhile. Otherwise this isnt' possible



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol found her, its all crap though imo. I wouldn't want any of what she has, and I want all 4 of what I have.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

Also, someone traded me a $22 bangle for my $18 bracelets...I love the silver bangles but now I have BOTH in my bag!! Those of you that are following me, can you tell me which is cuter? I don't want both but I've been debating which one is better since they initially caught my eye!

If you aren't following me, they're robert rose, one is hammered and one is the double textured bangle.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry I need so much advice...i'm terrible when I shop alone haha I always need opinions!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She's probably going to return some of them anyways and get credit...I don't see how that could be lucrative though. If she has 26 items then every item would only be a few dollars if she returned it. She's probably been saving her referrals and credits for awhile. Otherwise this isnt' possible


Yeah she'd get 2 dollars tops for each thing, give or take. I don't think she plans to do that...I guess she could give them out as gifts but I'd be mad if someone gave me an  ugly bracelet that they spent 2 dollars on lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

Someone just tried to trade 14 dollar earrings for my 85 dollar matt &amp; nat wallet pouch thing. I'm embarrassed for them lol.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to do a kind of... 'experiment'. NO idea why I want to spend $50 on a bag of expected junk but I want to open a new bag and see how many (decent) items I could end up with if I accepted almost every 2+ item trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just tried to trade 14 dollar earrings for my 85 dollar matt &amp; nat wallet pouch thing. I'm embarrassed for them lol.








I keep getting similar lame offers too. I've been trying for a bigger ticket item, but I combined two nice items for it that are definitely nice enough to be traded up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually trying to trade it down for the big buddha bow clutch. Its so cute and really nice material, I'd been looking at it every time I went into lord and taylor for a while but never decided to buy it. Really wish I would have!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want to do a kind of... 'experiment'. NO idea why I want to spend $50 on a bag of expected junk but I want to open a new bag and see how many (decent) items I could end up with if I accepted almost every 2+ item trade.



lol let's make another account and each pitch in 25 dollars and split the stuff hahaha.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

> lol let's make another account and each pitch in 25 dollars and split the stuff hahaha.Â


 Haha, that'd be awesome. I think we could easily get well over 10 items. They may not be awesome but we could go to e-bay or use them as gifts in the long run.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually trying to trade it down for the big buddha bow clutch. Its so cute and really nice material, I'd been looking at it every time I went into lord and taylor for a while but never decided to buy it. Really wish I would have!



I actually love Big Buddha! The purse I've gotten complimented on the most in my entire life is Big Buddha. Like people would literally stop me and ask where I got it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, that'd be awesome. I think we could easily get well over 10 items. They may not be awesome but we could go to e-bay or use them as gifts in the long run.



lol if you really wanna do it, I will paypal you 25 dollars!! Just send me the email and password for the account then we can man it at alll times hahaha.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I actually love Big Buddha! The purse I've gotten complimented on the most in my entire life is Big Buddha. Like people would literally stop me and ask where I got it.



me too! I've got a few of their bags already. They are conveniently placed next to kate spade (my fav) at my lord and taylor so I'm always perusing them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2012)

We could all just list some things we all want and we if any of us get them we can just do a trade at the end!

I don't know if that made any sense haha. We could have a LBB trade thread


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

> lol if you really wanna do it, I will paypal you 25 dollars!! Just send me the email and password for the account then we can man it at alll times hahaha.


 PMing you now!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually trying to trade it down for the big buddha bow clutch. Its so cute and really nice material, I'd been looking at it every time I went into lord and taylor for a while but never decided to buy it. Really wish I would have!



I wish I would have known that. Someone offered me that clutch and a necklace for my clutch I would have traded that for your matt &amp; nat.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have known that. Someone offered me that clutch and a necklace for my clutch I would have traded that for your matt &amp; nat.



Awww bummer! Hopefully someone will trade me still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 12, 2012)

need opinions... should i trade my snake tote for the sequin satchel?! ahhhhhh


----------



## RachaelSpiffy (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends. I think I would like the tote better before it's more wearable. The sequin which is fun and pretty is more formal or for going out. That's how I feel about it anyway. Think about which one you will get more use out of maybe and then pick that one.


----------



## RachaelSpiffy (Apr 13, 2012)

"Has anyone else noticed that the pictures on the LBB aren't exactly accurate for some items? I've had to return 2 shipments out of 4 because they weren't pictured correctly. Sad, because I love the Vince Camuto Crystal studs and the Urban Expressions Blair clutch in the pictures, but upon receiving them today, the earrings aren't at all "studs" and the clutch is a different color. Same thing happened for my Ben Amun Seedbead necklace and my Kenneth Cole Gold and Silver necklace."

^Sorry I meant to quote this but it didn't do it for some reason so I just copied and made it quoted myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was confused last week because I had the Nila Ruffle Messanger in my bag and the picture is coral and the description said red. I e-mailed them and then look told me it is indeed red and then updated everyone on facebook about it. I noticed this also with sizes like the candles look like tealights almost in the pictures but on a youtube video they are bigger and same with the bcbg clutch way bigger then the picture shows because I looked it up on 6pm which has videos of there products and some of the purses are on there. I am glad I read the description on my bag and asked just so I am not bummed when my bag arrives


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RachaelSpiffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Has anyone else noticed that the pictures on the LBB aren't exactly accurate for some items? I've had to return 2 shipments out of 4 because they weren't pictured correctly. Sad, because I love the Vince Camuto Crystal studs and the Urban Expressions Blair clutch in the pictures, but upon receiving them today, the earrings aren't at all "studs" and the clutch is a different color. Same thing happened for my Ben Amun Seedbead necklace and my Kenneth Cole Gold and Silver necklace."
> 
> ...


Yeah, looks like I'll have to email them about everything now. For a while, I was beginning to wonder if they were getting factory messups, but I guess they just have bad pictures.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 13, 2012)

Up to four items in my LBB! Without losing my big item! WOOHOO! I'm trying to trade two of them for something right now though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome! Your bag looks great! I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 5 (smaller) items and have slowly brought up the value of each. I'm seeing some amazing new things show up...i'm getting antsy to ship my bag and start a new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Up to four items in my LBB! Without losing my big item! WOOHOO! I'm trying to trade two of them for something right now though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow everyone wants my torquoise pendant necklace! I'm not giving it up though haha I "paid" 2 times and $8 bucks more than the value to get it! I guess if someone offered me something for more then what I traded it I would give it haha. But wow, people really want it!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2012)

Urgh, *so* disappointed in one of my items.  The Truth Art Beauty Apricot Citrus Floral Body Salve?  Smells like peanut or sesame oil.  That's *all* it smells like.  And it's not in the same bottle as the one pictured on the LBB and TAB pages, so I'm a little bit concerned about what is actually in that bottle.  I've asked if I can return it, and if I can't, I will probably be canceling LBB.  It's one thing to not accept a return because something doesn't look the same in person as it does in the pictures.  That happens all the time.  I didn't realize one of the purses I got had rhinestones instead of metal studs, for example, so it's not quite my style, but I can live with it.  It's something else when something is completely different from the description.  I'm also annoyed by how it doesn't absorb into my skin, but if it was *just* the non-absorption, I would deal with it, but I do *not* want to smell like cooking oil.  I'm also a little bit worried about the expiration date.  TAB products have a six-month shelf life, but this does not have a packaged-on date or expiration date on the bottle, just a sticker under "expiration" that says "6 months after opening," and it's not sealed!  It's just in a pump bottle!  How am I supposed to know when it was opened?  Not happy with this one *at all*.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 14, 2012)

This lady really wants my bag. Shes offering $40 more than the worth but I really want another purse, I'm so torn.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm about to close this bag. I'm trying for a few other things I like slightly more than what I have right now, but overall I'm super happy with how my second time around on LBB ended up. I have my great main item (Betsey Johnson sunglasses), a gold necklace that goes quite pretty with the earrings I have in there too, and a Cargo lip gloss quad. Very nice haul for $50. 





Gotta say, I'm thrilled that I ended up with four items without giving up my main one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought they let you return any of the products? Or do beauty products not apply to that?



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Urgh, *so* disappointed in one of my items.  The Truth Art Beauty Apricot Citrus Floral Body Salve?  Smells like peanut or sesame oil.  That's *all* it smells like.  And it's not in the same bottle as the one pictured on the LBB and TAB pages, so I'm a little bit concerned about what is actually in that bottle.  I've asked if I can return it, and if I can't, I will probably be canceling LBB.  It's one thing to not accept a return because something doesn't look the same in person as it does in the pictures.  That happens all the time.  I didn't realize one of the purses I got had rhinestones instead of metal studs, for example, so it's not quite my style, but I can live with it.  It's something else when something is completely different from the description.  I'm also annoyed by how it doesn't absorb into my skin, but if it was *just* the non-absorption, I would deal with it, but I do *not* want to smell like cooking oil.  I'm also a little bit worried about the expiration date.  TAB products have a six-month shelf life, but this does not have a packaged-on date or expiration date on the bottle, just a sticker under "expiration" that says "6 months after opening," and it's not sealed!  It's just in a pump bottle!  How am I supposed to know when it was opened?  Not happy with this one *at all*.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

yay! I'm glad you have a good bag!! I'm happy with mine too, but i'm still gonna wait until tomorrow when it ships for good, everyone and their mom seems to want my Owl and Turquoise necklaces...never know what may show up in an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about to close this bag. I'm trying for a few other things I like slightly more than what I have right now, but overall I'm super happy with how my second time around on LBB ended up. I have my great main item (Betsey Johnson sunglasses), a gold necklace that goes quite pretty with the earrings I have in there too, and a Cargo lip gloss quad. Very nice haul for $50.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Speaking of which, someone just offered me 2 items for $42 for my $28 necklace...i'm tempted but the items are pretty horrible haha and I don't have enough time till my ship date to try and trade items no one wants for something I like!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! I'm glad you have a good bag!! I'm happy with mine too, but i'm still gonna wait until tomorrow when it ships for good, everyone and their mom seems to want my Owl and Turquoise necklaces...never know what may show up in an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lol, I totally tried for your turquoise necklace at least once. hahahahaha! It's so pretty!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I know! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm surprised its only retailed at $28! I think it's hard to find really really great things on this site, even though there are a lot of really amazing things I hardly find something that I just HAVE to have. So finding 2 of those things in my bag makes it worth the $50 and I don't think i'll be giving them up even for higher priced items.  We'll see though!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I totally tried for your turquoise necklace at least once. hahahahaha! It's so pretty!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

I know I should close this bag, because truthfully it's way awesome and makes me happy, but the "what if" thing makes me keep it open. 



 Last time I got what I loved within a few trades and closed my bag in two days. This time I'm a trading addict.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm surprised its only retailed at $28! I think it's hard to find really really great things on this site, even though there are a lot of really amazing things I hardly find something that I just HAVE to have. So finding 2 of those things in my bag makes it worth the $50 and I don't think i'll be giving them up even for higher priced items.  We'll see though!



I think that necklace and the owl one together comes up the to price of your LBB, so anything else you get = BONUS! lol. That turquoise necklace is such a great piece. It will look fabulous with most anything this summer!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's true, I didn't realize that the two actually equal around 60 or so! I'm not that crazy about my other two pieces but i'll definitely wear them (as long as they end up looking like they do in the picture). I'm debating getting something silver instead of one of my other pieces...I really want something for going out on the town  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE the gold necklace you have, I wish I could pull off gold. The amount in my necklaces are pretty minimal, I usually go for Bronze or silver. It's gorgeous though you'll have to show us a picture of you wearing it when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think that necklace and the owl one together comes up the to price of your LBB, so anything else you get = BONUS! lol. That turquoise necklace is such a great piece. It will look fabulous with most anything this summer!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

This is so weird, this one person keeps offering me basically all of her items for this necklace. She's offering me 3 right now (she comes back everytime she gets new things) valued at $48 total. Ahhhh so tempting! But it's a picture frame, the nail art stuff, and earrings...blegh. I don't even know how I can trade up those first two!

The strangest part...is that she ALREADY has one of the necklaces in her bag!!! She wants two...for some reason.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't do it! That necklace is way too fabulous.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I won't!! At least not for those crappy items haha. Someone would have to offer me some sunglasses for these haha.

I saw on their FB that they added 10 more just because so many people want them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

Read on there that they add new items every Monday (and a few here and there through the week).

*gets ready to close bag by tomorrow and stalk LBB on Monday*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahhh I know! My bag actually has it's ship date for tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so that works out well for me. Though i'm SUPER busy on Mondays...I only have time between 11-1pm and then after 8pm. I also have to go to the post office and pick up my contacts within those 2 hours ahhhh! I guess i'll have to wait till after 8 to pick my item. I"m sure they'll still have some new things available...I hope!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

I stalk their site via my iPhone mostly, but I rarely trade on my iPhone because it's a bit heart attack inducing. I'm so scared of accidentally trading my main item on there.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

They said on their facebook that they may be coming up with an option that lets you "lock" and unlock an item, so that you don't accidentally trade it!  Also does anyone know when they post the items? Because if it's midnight or 1am I'll still be up haha


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 15, 2012)

It may be midnight EST.  I'm pretty sure I've seen new items when I've been noodling around on Sunday nights and I'm PST.  I would be so happy to see a Lock feature!  I would also really love to see a feature that lets you ignore trades for specific items.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if "I don't like this" would have been an acceptable reason to return it, but the customer service guy thinks it sounds "defective" (his word), so I'm getting a credit for this in next month's bag, and (apparently because it's defective) I don't even have to send it back.  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope next month goes better than this month did.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they let you return any of the products? Or do beauty products not apply to that?


----------



## maryissa (Apr 15, 2012)

NOOOO, I by accident I traded my main item for some earrings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't even remember clicking on my bag to trade it. I was the only person who had it too, I'm trying to get it back but she's not accepting my offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

So I just got a survey asking what we'd like to see in future LBB. Any suggestions you guys would like me to add?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

I got that same survey about a week ago and I had a HUGE list of companies. lol.

They were probably sorry they asked me.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea they're gonna hate me


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm giving it only a couple more hours, then I'm going to close my bag. I don't want to try to trade up for something and play the waiting game at this point, and there's nothing that I want equal in value except maybe a blush instead of my lip gloss quad, only because I'd end up wearing it more. My quad is fab, and I'll use it, just not as much as a blush. There's only one thing I'd trade down for but 6 out of 7 have passed up my offer. Boooooo! lol.

My bag is really great, I'm excited to have it shipped. I have a few offers still out there but it's seeming those people are never going to accept or pass.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOOO, I by accident I traded my main item for some earrings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't even remember clicking on my bag to trade it. I was the only person who had it too, I'm trying to get it back but she's not accepting my offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I was so scared that was going to happen to me on my iPhone looking at stuff. I'm so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea they're gonna hate me



LOL. It just means we are "helpful" and full of "ideas". They should probably hire us.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm giving it only a couple more hours, then I'm going to close my bag. I don't want to try to trade up for something and play the waiting game at this point, and there's nothing that I want equal in value except maybe a blush instead of my lip gloss quad, only because I'd end up wearing it more. My quad is fab, and I'll use it, just not as much as a blush. There's only one thing I'd trade down for but 6 out of 7 have passed up my offer. Boooooo! lol.
> 
> My bag is really great, I'm excited to have it shipped. I have a few offers still out there but it's seeming those people are never going to accept or pass.



Haha, was that you trying to trade your lip gloss quad for my cargo key largo blush?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, was that you trying to trade your lip gloss quad for my cargo key largo blush?



Yeeees. I'm a blush junkie. For serious. LOL.

My makeup loves go like this... eyes, then blush/bronzer, then lip stuff. Eye makeup wins over blush, and blush over lip stuff. But everyone has their fave things to wear, so you never know if I'll come across a lip stuff over blush and eye makeup sort of girl (or guy).


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes.....Helpful



pain, nuisance, pest, opinionated but I'll go with helpful, sounds nicer.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yup. I agree, but my order is the same as yours, haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha yup. I agree, but my order is the same as yours, haha.



I had blushes three times while doing the trading up thing. My fave was a Blu-ray blush that I traded up for an eye duo, which was traded down for a fab silver necklace, which got me a two item trade offer (that exceeded the value of my necklace, by a lot) that I couldn't refuse. Now I have three items I love, and one I really like (the quad). I knew I wanted to end this time with my glasses (main item), my necklace, a pair of earrings, and a piece of makeup.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had blushes three times while doing the trading up thing. My fave was a Blu-ray blush that I traded up for an eye duo, which was traded down for a fab silver necklace, which got me a two item trade offer (that exceeded the value of my necklace, by a lot) that I couldn't refuse. Now I have three items I love, and one I really like (the quad). I knew I wanted to end this time with my glasses (main item), my necklace, a pair of earrings, and a piece of makeup.



Yeah, I'm pretty happy with my bag right now, though I kind of want the cheek activator rather than the blush I have, but I'm waiting until tuesday, the end of my 7 days, to ship my bag. Right now I have a cargo mascara, the blush, nail wraps in a pattern I like, and a bcbgeneration clutch that is super cute.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty happy with my bag right now, though I kind of want the cheek activator rather than the blush I have, but I'm waiting until tuesday, the end of my 7 days, to ship my bag. Right now I have a cargo mascara, the blush, nail wraps in a pattern I like, and a bcbgeneration clutch that is super cute.



That cheek activator looks interesting! I had my eye on it too. My 7 days end tomorrow afternoon but I want to be ready to open a new bag ASAP in case something pops up that I loooooove when they add stuff to the site tomorrow.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I was so scared that was going to happen to me on my iPhone looking at stuff. I'm so sorry that happened to you.



Yea, I've been scared too, suck though because I wasn't even on my iphone. Mannn, I don't even want my bag anymore.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

I really want a blush too!! ! I saw the the bracelet I wanted got a bad review (they liked it on the site but not in person) so i'm now i'm y trying to switch what I have to somethings else I may like! I have 5 hours left ahhhh

I'm SERIOUSLY debating trading in my 2 meh items for the mediterranean set...it's be my two for $48 for the $39 set

Should I? I Love blush, mascara and teal eyeliner, and I have a mediterranean skin tone. But I know I could get their set anywhere and maybe even on sale at some point. But I would much rather have that set then these two items. I would still be saving around 53 bucks on the bag too. Plus there are only 2 of the sets left!!

Advice??


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

If you'd use the set more than the jewelry, I'd offer the trade. Things are only worth the value you place on them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want a blush too!! ! I saw the the bracelet I wanted got a bad review (they liked it on the site but not in person) so i'm now i'm y trying to switch what I have to somethings else I may like! I have 5 hours left ahhhh
> 
> ...


I'd definitely trade if I were you. Sounds like you'd use it much more, plus the blush in the Mediterranean set is full size. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think you guys are right, I would use it more. Plus the eyeshadow and mascara are also full-size. And that's the ONLY color eyeshadow I actually wear. The only thing I don't like is the lip gloss, but I"ll just put that up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I even like the cute bag, it'll be perfect for taking to Italy for me!

I hope one of the two people says yes in the next 4 hours! I always assume people are as addicted as I am and check their trades constantly...but who knows


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you guys are right, I would use it more. Plus the eyeshadow and mascara are also full-size. And that's the ONLY color eyeshadow I actually wear. The only thing I don't like is the lip gloss, but I"ll just put that up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I even like the cute bag, it'll be perfect for taking to Italy for me!
> 
> I hope one of the two people says yes in the next 4 hours! I always assume people are as addicted as I am and check their trades constantly...but who knows


I know! I made all of these trade offers yesterday and I'm still waiting for a good 80% of them to trade or pass.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if it's because they don't look at their trades (if that's the case why wouldn't they just ship their bag?) or if they just keep them all there in case they change their mind at some point haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to know, thanks! I hope you're right, i'll be up late anyway studying so I'll probably be checking the site constantly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It may be midnight EST.  I'm pretty sure I've seen new items when I've been noodling around on Sunday nights and I'm PST.  I would be so happy to see a Lock feature!  I would also really love to see a feature that lets you ignore trades for specific items.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if it's because they don't look at their trades (if that's the case why wouldn't they just ship their bag?) or if they just keep them all there in case they change their mind at some point haha



lol, drives me nutty because I always decide rather quickly to accept or pass, but I know everyone is different.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

Argh, I hate slow trade days.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Woo my bag is shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get the cargo kit...but that's okay because I like all my items! And shipping anything back that I don't like will be cheap since they're small items.

Ready to stalk the site for new products now!!! Muhahaha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

Oooooh. Post a picture of your final items!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha okay! here they are, even though most of you probably know what i'm getting since we're following each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







The last one looks kind of weird, but when I found it on someone's blog after they had received it it looked really cute!

I'm really happy because I own almost NO jewelry! And what I have bought is always cheap and breaks...

My next goal is to get some sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't own much either. I went straight from high school to wife to SAHM. I still feel like a kid playing dress up half the time so I figured I'd start acting more like an adult. I love that turquoise necklace and the owl one. I don't think I could pull off that segmented one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm the same way with makeup actually, I've never had much until this last year and the things I did have I would wear at home and feel like I was playing dress up  I used to only wear it for all my dance recitals.

Yeah i'm not sure how that one will look on me either, I wanted something kind of modern and silver for when I go out dancing with my BF. But if i don't like it i'll just send it back! This is my mom's kin of piece as well, so she may like it if I don't.
 



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't own much either. I went straight from high school to wife to SAHM. I still feel like a kid playing dress up half the time so I figured I'd start acting more like an adult. I love that turquoise necklace and the owl one. I don't think I could pull off that segmented one.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

Same for me and makeup. I still feel funny in lipstick, it just looks weird on me. I never learned this stuff in high school, I was a tomboy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, you got some good pieces to add! My main problem with lbb is that I don't NEED any of this stuff but its so much fun to collect. My purse collection is huge, and I have at least 7 different clutches lol. I have 4 pairs of designer sunglasses, of course too much make up, and the only jewelry I wear regularly are earrings, since necklaces get caught in my hair. Oh lbb why are you so fun but so full of things I don't need any more of?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

haha well hopefully they'll be expanding! I'm REALLY hoping for some hair accessories..and maybe some belts. It's tough for things that need sizes though...I wish they could add shoes/clothing but that would probably be to much work for them to figure out and it would be difficult for trading


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

lol I don't need shoes or clothing either hahaha. I think the fact of the matter is that I don't need anything and should stop shopping all together.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah my spending has definitely gone up since i've joined this forum!! Oops...

Speaking of which, this is my 600th post! I think I get my 5th star now!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 15, 2012)

WooHoo 600!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah my spending has definitely gone up since i've joined this forum!! Oops...
> 
> Speaking of which, this is my 600th post! I think I get my 5th star now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

With 24 hours left to trade I closed my bag. I wanted to be ready in case anything fabulous shows up in a few hours. I'm happy with what I ended up with. 





I ended up with this:





Cargo Cosmetics Lip Gloss Quad in Casablanca - $25

Robert Rose Three Row Beaded Hoop Earrings   - $20

Betsey Johnson Large Oval Sunglasses             - $60

Robert Rose Multi Teardrop Chain Necklace       - $24

*                                        Total Retail Value  - $129*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, and I have yet to get a bag, on Little Black Bag. LOL. Last time my main item was a bracelet.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know if "I don't like this" would have been an acceptable reason to return it, but the customer service guy thinks it sounds "defective" (his word), so I'm getting a credit for this in next month's bag, and (apparently because it's defective) I don't even have to send it back.  I'm going to cross my fingers and hope next month goes better than this month did.



Oh, wow.  A followup to this one:  Not only has LBB given me a credit and said I don't have to return it, Truth Art Beauty (or whatever they're called) is giving me a coupon code valid directly through them for...  Let's just say it's not $10 off a $100 purchase.  I'm a very happy customer now.  I'll have to check their stuff out tomorrow and see whether I can find something that appeals to me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

You got a great bag! I cant' wait to see what the necklace looks like in real life. Still no updates on new products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I guess i'll be checking in periodically tomorrow on my phone!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to get a bag, on Little Black Bag. LOL. Last time my main item was a bracelet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow.  A followup to this one:  Not only has LBB given me a credit and said I don't have to return it, Truth Art Beauty (or whatever they're called) is giving me a coupon code valid directly through them for...  Let's just say it's not $10 off a $100 purchase.  I'm a very happy customer now.  I'll have to check their stuff out tomorrow and see whether I can find something that appeals to me.



Oh wow! That's great customer service!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got a great bag! I cant' wait to see what the necklace looks like in real life. Still no updates on new products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I guess i'll be checking in periodically tomorrow on my phone!


I know I've been stalking LBB too. lol. UPDATEEEE!!!! COOOME OOOON. 





And thank you, I'm definitely happy with it. I'll make sure to take a picture with everything on at the same time, since it all matches well.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

New stuff is starting to show up! WOOHOO! Sadly, it's a damn accessory, again, that I want so far.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

Soooo I'm back at it again. 








I found an AMAZING bag, in an amazing color. I own nothing like it and it's going to go SO good with my Julep Alicia nail polish. hahahahaha!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

Hhahaa you guys are crazy! Shopaholics, lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I found a couple of bags I like! ahhh cant' decide....

I think I know which bag you're talking about, the doctor bag? I LOVE it too!! I want that one, and the nila anthony satchel in blue and the other crossbody one ahhhhh. I also want the sunglasses though!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's not giving me very good options as my "side items" for any of these...what did you get? I think i'm gonna wait till my lunch break and check back again. I'm torn between a bag and sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

I started off with my Nila Anthony salmon colored Doctor Bag (looove), a Carol Dauplaise Multi Row Chain Bracelet, and ncLA Nail Wraps in that pink leopard color. I already traded up the bracelet for the blush I wanted super bad last time around (Cargo in Tonga).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh and I'd go for the sunglasses if I were you, if you actually need some you'd definitely use them more than a bag, especially with summer right around the corner. I've been in the market the last two months for a new colorful bag to wear with all of the black (and sometimes white, I like my basics) I love to wear (lol). When this bag popped up, I fell in love immediately. I buy two bags a year (that's my limit) and this is going to be my first of 2012. 




 I probably spent less on my three LBBs this month than I would have on ONE bag which = win for me. I will likely skip my May LBB though!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

I need those frog earrings but whoever has them won't trade


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need those frog earrings but whoever has them won't trade



Those are so cute!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

I collect frogs, i have a frog tattoo, and my husband's name is Jeremiah (yes his pet name is Bullfrog). I'm tempted to trade my glasses for them since I don't need another pair and I break them so often.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

were you able to use the coupon code? It wont' let me now...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I collect frogs, i have a frog tattoo, and my husband's name is Jeremiah (yes his pet name is Bullfrog). I'm tempted to trade my glasses for them since I don't need another pair and I break them so often.



lol, it sounds like you definitely need them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> were you able to use the coupon code? It wont' let me now...



No, I wasn't able to use it again.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I think i'm gonna go for the big buddha brown ones since I already have black (cheapppppy) ones. Most of what I wear is goes with brown though



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I'd go for the sunglasses if I were you, if you actually need some you'd definitely use them more than a bag, especially with summer right around the corner. I've been in the market the last two months for a new colorful bag to wear with all of the black (and sometimes white, I like my basics) I love to wear (lol). When this bag popped up, I fell in love immediately. I buy two bags a year (that's my limit) and this is going to be my first of 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bah oh well. I ordered anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My bag actually rocks just the way it is!!! the sunglasses, topeka blush, and an awesome gold coil bracelet by kenneth jay or whatever haha
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wasn't able to use it again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I think i'm gonna go for the big buddha brown ones since I already have black (cheapppppy) ones. Most of what I wear is goes with brown though



I broke my brown ones last time I was back home in Hawai'i. 



 I have been eyeing up those brown Big Buddha ones too. After having 3 pairs of sunglasses last summer (black, brown, and darkest navy blue), I'm down to only one pair (dark blue, gave my black ones to my Mom who needed a pair). But now I have two pairs again, after my Betsey ones come in. Still, those brown Big Buddha sunglasses are nice. I like having color variety.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah oh well. I ordered anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My bag actually rocks just the way it is!!! the sunglasses, topeka blush, and an awesome gold coil bracelet by kenneth jay or whatever haha



I just saw your bag on LBB. It's fantastic.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

> I just saw your bag on LBB. It's fantastic.Â :icon_eek:


 Thanks! Even tho yhe bracelet is cute Idk if it's my style, im not a gold person...so I'll see if I can trade it for two items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

Your bag is awesome out of the gate, that's so cool.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Even tho yhe bracelet is cute Idk if it's my style, im not a gold person...so I'll see if I can trade it for two items



I can see you getting a super amazing haul this time! This service has actually paid off for me. Instead of paying $166 (what I spent on all three LBBs) on *one* bag (I probably would have spent more), I got a $100 Kenneth Jay Lane bracelet I ADORE, a 8x10 pink frame that's just my style, a Cargo reverse liner (didn't have any makeup items like that), $60 Betsey Johnson black sunglasses (needed), a beautiful golden necklace, big golden earrings with beads (also my style), a $25 Cargo lip quad, a $80 Nila Anthony Doctor Bag (salmon colored and fabulous!) and whatever other two bonus items I end up with. This has been great!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 16, 2012)

Ahh, I just found this thread, which led me to the website, which led me to purchase a bag!! 





I found an amazing BCBGeneration clutch that I want sooooo bad, but it's already sold out!! (Gah!) I also really loved the coral Nila Anthony Doctor bag so I bought it and if by some miracle I can get the clutch, I will be super happy! Either way, I love both bags. I also got some earrings and a snake bracelet in my bag, neither which I really loved so I traded for a teal and gold leaf bracelet I have been drooling over. 

Thanks for another monthly addition, all! Haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, I just found this thread, which led me to the website, which led me to purchase a bag!!
> 
> ...


 If you are talking about the foldover zip clutch ($88 and fabulous) there is someone on there who has been trying to trade me for it all day! I have the coral Nila bag too (I'm pretty stuck on it because I need a bright bag). The ONLY way I'm trading is for the Steven Madden snake bag I missed out on last time.

Oh, and you're welcome.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are talking about the foldover zip clutch ($88 and fabulous) there is someone on there who has been trying to trade me for it all day! I have the coral Nila bag too (I'm pretty stuck on it because I need a bright bag). The ONLY way I'm trading is for the Steven Madden snake bag I missed out on last time.
> 
> Oh, and you're welcome.


 I'm actually looking to trade for the simple grey envelope clutch (http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1122/bcbgeneration-envelope-clutch). I have about 6 weddings to go to this summer and it is perfect for the dresses I have picked out. I need a new clutch to last me through wedding season! Hah

I'm getting crazy trades for my Nila bag too. Some of them are pretty tempting but I am trying to hold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get your Steve Madden bag!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that is perfect for what you need it for, for sure. Plus it's an accessory wardrobe staple. I hope you what you want too!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yay! we have another addicted LBB-er!

@Leilani, yeah I hope i get a great haul! I"m already getting ridiculous offers for my glasses and the bracelet! Becauase it looks like one other person has each of those items! And because we already buy these things (mostly) this is a great deal for us in savings!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! we have another addicted LBB-er!
> 
> @Leilani, yeah I hope i get a great haul! I"m already getting ridiculous offers for my glasses and the bracelet! Becauase it looks like one other person has each of those items! And because we already buy these things (mostly) this is a great deal for us in savings!



Hahahaha. LBB is crazy addicting. 





I traded down my nail wrap thingies for the gold snake earrings (I loves the snakey things they put in the mix recently). I really like my bag right now, if I don't get to trade up any further I'll still be a happy girl. I hope you get to trade your bracelet for something you love!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh and I'm cancelling my extra Birchbox (got the same exact boxes, two months in a row), I cancelled Love With Food (keeping Good &amp; Lovely as my box that donates to something nice) and maybe cancelling two other subs so I can do this madness once a month without feeling guilty. 



 Between the two cancelled boxes that's $24 saved already, which = about half the cost of my LBB. woohooo!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha I just found out i'm getting $600 back for my taxes...my first thought was...more LBB!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I just found out i'm getting $600 back for my taxes...my first thought was...more LBB!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 16, 2012)

Hahaha my tax refund is also what spurred this purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish there was a way you were able to request to trade for two of someones items for one of yours (other than the system they currently have where you can only offer more of your own items for trade). For instance, the bag I am hoping to trade for is worth less than the bag that I am planning on giving away for it and it's making me a little reluctant about trading it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha my tax refund is also what spurred this purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wish there was a way you were able to request to trade for two of someones items for one of yours (other than the system they currently have where you can only offer more of your own items for trade). For instance, the bag I am hoping to trade for is worth less than the bag that I am planning on giving away for it and it's making me a little reluctant about trading it.



I do believe they said (on their FB in a comment) that they were working on something like that!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

Leilani I am tempted by your tonga blush for my blu-ray one right now, but I'm not sure which I'll like more. I'm the annoying person letting it sit while I think about it hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani I am tempted by your tonga blush for my blu-ray one right now, but I'm not sure which I'll like more. I'm the annoying person letting it sit while I think about it hahaha.



OMG, I'm so back and forth about it that I nearly cancelled my offer. I decided to put the trade out there and let whatever happens, happen. Funny it's you I'm waiting on! lmfao!!!!!!!!!!! The Tonga blush is HUGE, and a beautiful color but the Blu_ray, though smaller, is a great product too. siiigh.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm so back and forth about it that I nearly cancelled my offer. I decided to put the trade out there and let whatever happens, happen. Funny it's you I'm waiting on! lmfao!!!!!!!!!!! The Tonga blush is HUGE, and a beautiful color but the Blu_ray, though smaller, is a great product too. siiigh.



Well, we can always trade when we get them if we both don't like the one we get/have regrets, lmao. I STILL DON'T KNOW THOUGH. I feel like tonga might be better for my skin tone, but I'm so curious about the blu_ray, as I've previously used a cargo blush, but not from the blu-ray line.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can always trade when we get them if we both don't like the one we get/have regrets, lmao. I STILL DON'T KNOW THOUGH. I feel like tonga might be better for my skin tone, but I'm so curious about the blu_ray, as I've previously used a cargo blush, but not from the blu-ray line.



I like them both (blu_ray and their regular blush, I have tried both). I think that Tonga will look better with a dramatic eye (which I do often, lol) and the blu_ray in pink will look lovely with a tan during the summer and give a glowy look, if that makes sense? It's hard for me too, I'm actually okay with keeping my Tonga blush. I fought HARD to get it last time (that and Key Largo, but I wanted Tonga worse) and was turned down no matter what I offered (was not going to offer my main item though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). So like I said, I put it out there for someone else to decide, and that person happens to be you. hahahahaha!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both (blu_ray and their regular blush, I have tried both). I think that Tonga will look better with a dramatic eye (which I do often, lol) and the blu_ray in pink will look lovely with a tan during the summer and give a glowy look, if that makes sense? It's hard for me too, I'm actually okay with keeping my Tonga blush. I fought HARD to get it last time (that and Key Largo, but I wanted Tonga worse) and was turned down no matter what I offered (was not going to offer my main item though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). So like I said, I put it out there for someone else to decide, and that person happens to be you. hahahahaha!



hahhaa, I had key largo, but got offered the bluray and thought it might be better for me. I'm SO SO pale, even in the summer, so I usually look best with light/ballet pinks and peachy colors just kind of make me look dirty. I will probably do the trade...what are people offering for tonga? lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahhaa, I had key largo, but got offered the bluray and thought it might be better for me. I'm SO SO pale, even in the summer, so I usually look best with light/ballet pinks and peachy colors just kind of make me look dirty. I will probably do the trade...what are people offering for tonga? lol.



Lots of jewelry, mostly. I had something a bit back that was a trade up, but now I forget. LOL. I'm stuck on that blush so I pretty much turn everything down. The only other trade I would accept for my Tonga is the Cargo stick in Maui. I get pretty tan in the summer if I lay out so my only reluctance about Tonga is it possibly not showing up on me if I get any darker. Which, of course, makes no sense to call it Tonga when it's such a light blush. HAHAHAHA!

Today has been madness with trading as everyone wants my Nila Anthony Doctor Bag. Right now I have a crazy $84 trade that's hard to turn down for it. The Steve Madden brown rope clutch, a nice bracelet, and a nice necklace. Ahhhhhh! *trying to stay focused*


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

Someone else is offering me their tonga now too, lol....so if I did trade with you, you could always go back hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone else is offering me their tonga now too, lol....so if I did trade with you, you could always go back hahaha.



Go for it if you want, I cancelled my offer. I watched two video reviews on Tonga and I'm sold! 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRLgZViokGk


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today has been madness with trading as everyone wants my Nila Anthony Doctor Bag. Right now I have a crazy $84 trade that's hard to turn down for it. The Steve Madden brown rope clutch, a nice bracelet, and a nice necklace. Ahhhhhh! *trying to stay focused*



I just had a potential $108 trade for my Nila Doctor Bag. I turned it down because it was all jewelry and I really, really need a new bag, but it was VERY hard to turn down, hah. Might be coming your way since we have the same bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nevermind. I saw in the news feed that someone just accepted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yeah I had the same offer! It was a pretty crazy trade but none of the jewelry pieces stood out enough to me. But, yeah, wow!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took it! haha, tonga looks fabulous, after watching that video. If I don't like it, I can always trade it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope I get a trade for the blush for either Rome or Prague, the topeka doesn't seem like it'll show on my medium skin tone!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

@leilani

How are you trading so well!?!? Give me your tricks!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @leilani
> 
> How are you trading so well!?!? Give me your tricks!!



HAHAHA, have you been watching? I'm on a roll! I guess I'm just finding people easier tonight who like what I have more than what they have. I've gone up and down and up again on the value of items tonight. It's been wacky! But it's all about finding something you like a little more than the last, regardless of value, I think. Either way, WOOOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha I have been watching! I really want to get rid of this bracelet for the two silver ones someone is offering me...because I've been interested in those from the start (but not crazy about them). I'm just afraid that i'll miss out on another offer that's over the value of mine. I'm not sure how popular this item actually is yet...it's pretty expensive for a piece of jewelry, idk how willing people are to trade for something like that. It's different when it's sunglasses/bags!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's seriously the same 3 girls that have been trying to trade with me for the past week!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's seriously the same 3 girls that have been trying to trade with me for the past week!!!



lol. Omg, when I had the Betsey glasses the same girl wouldn't let up for days! At least 20 offers an hour. It was CRAZY! I think she tried almost every combination of cheaper accessories possible on LBB. 





That said, tonight RULES!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

2 blushes?? way to go!!

It's werid how the blushes look nothing like their actual colors. I had to look up swatches of them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2 blushes?? way to go!!
> 
> It's werid how the blushes look nothing like their actual colors. I had to look up swatches of them!



Yeah, for serious! lol. But, truly, they are all great colors, and Cargo blushes are really the price shown ($25-$26). If someone likes blush, and scores a Cargo blush, that's half the value of your LBB alone, right there. Currently, my two blushes pretty much pay for my LBB, and my $80 Nila Anthony Doctor Bag is a bonus.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

haha the only thing that keeps me from getting a lot of the cargo stuff is remember that with the $25 off of $50 dermstore code you can get all the cargo stuff as well...but I don't actually have one of those coupons but I do have an offer from someone to trade my julep cuticle oil for one! Tough decisions....


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG I GOT MY BAG FOR THE GLASSES!!!! YAYYY!! And now I can still get the glasses because I have that huge $45 bracelet I can trade for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (hopefully....) That was HUGE trade!! $38 for a $72 bag that I really wanted!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I GOT MY BAG FOR THE GLASSES!!!! YAYYY!! And now I can still get the glasses because I have that huge $45 bracelet I can trade for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (hopefully....) That was HUGE trade!! $38 for a $72 bag that I really wanted!



Oh wow!!!!!!!! Tonight is a seriously great night on LBB!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Holy crap. I have SO many offers for it!! I have tons that are in the 80s-100s!!! Someone even wants to offer me the doctor bag for it!

edit: now they're offering the doctor bag plus another item!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a feeling I won't get my glasses back though (at least not those particular ones), there were only 2 of them left haha and this person was obviously desperate for them!

Hmmm...now I don't know what my next move is haha (this is like a game!)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap. I have SO many offers for it!! I have tons that are in the 80s-100s!!! Someone even wants to offer me the doctor bag for it!
> 
> edit: now they're offering the doctor bag plus another item!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I know, i'm actually shocked. Cuz this is the type of bag I take to school everyday. I can't believe so many people would want it! I thought I was the only one that loved messenger bags that much! Honestly the doctor bag is WAY cuter and nicer. I just know I would use this bag everyday because the one I have is wearing down.

you must be getting tons of offers for that one too!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

Thx for the trade. It matches my other one


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

> Thx for the trade. It matches my other one


 Are you mutlbb? because if so I absolutely love everything in your bag. I wish I could have all of those, those are all the bracelets i've had my eye on from the beginning haha and the yellow earrings, I almost kept those in my last bag but went with the blue/brown bangles instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

Kayla


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ohhhh okay! I thought mut was a makeuptalk person...maybe it is!

Either way no problem! I really wanted those silver bracelets and was wanting to take your offer for the last 2 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kayla


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been trading from my phone lol I just got back to the comp


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

That's impressive, I wish i had enough courage to do it on my phone. My phone makes too many mistakes...i'm not very patient with it and I usually make tons of typos. My friends make fun of me when I text them and they have to "decipher" my sentences haha

Also, the ring you have is gorgeous. Someone offered it to me for my bag and I was tempted!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

Luckily it double checks everything but it's my last day of trading I needed to be on top of it


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

You have a great bag as of right now, you'll have to post what your finals items are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

Everyone wants my pink earrings, it's crazy


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, my night just keeps on getting better.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

@ leilani

I SAW THAT! That necklace is awesome, I got it at some point in my last bag and wanted to keep it...but i had to give it up for the owl one! way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@kayla

yeah those earrings are cute, I like the blue ones in the same style. I think the pink ones just came out today actually


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 16, 2012)

I got mine last night for the pink graffiti pouch and it's been nonstop offers. Up to $60 but I didn't like the items and didn't want to chance not being able to trade


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know if I made the right decision haha but I accepted a trade for my satchel for the street level striped messenger bag! It's so cute and I think it'll go with most of my outfits compared to the other one. I guess we'll see! There aren't many offers for this one probably because it's a few weeks old, but it's still cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally traded for the clutch I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited. But now that my bag is closed, I just want to open another one! Hah ADDICTED.

JavaGirl- I know you were interested in the Cargo Mediterranean kit! Wanted to let you know it's on sale on HauteLook today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Along with some other good stuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay congrats! You should post the pictures of your final bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!! They have the eyeliners I want too!
 



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally traded for the clutch I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited. But now that my bag is closed, I just want to open another one! Hah ADDICTED.
> 
> JavaGirl- I know you were interested in the Cargo Mediterranean kit! Wanted to let you know it's on sale on HauteLook today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Along with some other good stuff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh that cargo on hautelook sale is sooo tempting. I love cargo and there is a lot of good stuff on there. Almost makes me want to trade my cargo stuff in littleblackbag for other things and just buy it there. BAD BAD.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Oh that cargo on hautelook sale is sooo tempting. I love cargo and there is a lot of good stuff on there. Almost makes me want to trade my cargo stuff in littleblackbag for other things and just buy it there. BAD BAD.


 same here! i'm not very happy with the color blush I have in my bag anyway....does that give me a right to buy the mediterranean set?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Ugh, tempted to trade down for that orange lucite bracelet as I think it would look SWEEEET on my arm whilst I'm holding my new coral colored bag.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

Very tempting but I just got a package from UD yesterday and my 1st LBB is due today so hubby would definitely kill me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm also having a serious love affair with a necklace $10 less than the one I currently have. UGH! LOL. I can't believe I turned down two item trades for it only to think about trading down for $10. hahahahaha. Value is what a piece is worth to us personally, right?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

Exactly! I've been debating trading down my $24 piece for an $18 one that I really want haha
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also having a serious love affair with a necklace $10 less than the one I currently have. UGH! LOL. I can't believe I turned down two item trades for it only to think about trading down for $10. hahahahaha. Value is what a piece is worth to us personally, right?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I may go with that orange/coral lucite bracelet. It's only a $3 trade down and it would look sooo good with my coral handbag and my nails painted in Hayden or Alicia. LOOOOOL. They added a lot of beautiful jewelry in the $15 to $30 range. SO tempting.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay congrats! You should post the pictures of your final bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks!! They have the eyeliners I want too!


So this was my final bag:



​ I obviously need to get a little better at the whole trading thing considering I started out with three things and ended with two 



 ... BUT granted, I went in on a mission to get that BCBG clutch because I wanted it SOO BAD and it had already sold out on the main site. And the only other thing I was really on a mission to get was this bracelet. So I got both things I wanted (and I'm really excited about both things) but I think my next bag will be more about playing with the trading to see what I can get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I accepted it. HAHAHAHA. Damn, I had chances to trade for higher and I went lower. 



 I'll put out an offer on a few more things but I'm pretty content closing my bag as it is. I have the bag I adore, an accessory that matches it in the $30 range (up from the $12 earrings I started with!) and I have the blush I wanted and fought really hard to try to get last time. Retail value, this is my most pricey haul yet. Yeah, definitely happy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also having a serious love affair with a necklace $10 less than the one I currently have. UGH! LOL. I can't believe I turned down two item trades for it only to think about trading down for $10. hahahahaha. Value is what a piece is worth to us personally, right?



Absolutely!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

My bag is closing today and I want to open another SOOOO bad lol. I am going to make myself wait until May though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

Noooo I can't be the only one with a bag open!!! Who am I going to to discuss my craziness with on this thread!??!

@leilani, you have an awesome bag!!! I really wanted that bangle too haha. I think i'm gonna stick out the whole 7 days again just because i'm not crazy about the jewelry I have...nor the blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that the new products they randomly release will strike my interest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still want sunglasses!!! grrrrr


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooo I can't be the only one with a bag open!!! Who am I going to to discuss my craziness with on this thread!??!
> 
> @leilani, you have an awesome bag!!! I really wanted that bangle too haha. I think i'm gonna stick out the whole 7 days again just because i'm not crazy about the jewelry I have...nor the blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that the new products they randomly release will strike my interest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still want sunglasses!!! grrrrr



That's why I'm going to keep mine open probably the entire 7 days, or close to it. I have 5 days left. And omg NOOOOOO, someone offered me the frakkin' Cargo cream stick blush in Maui that I wanted so bad last time around, for my bangle. AHHHHHHH! NOOOOOOOOO! AHHHHHHHH! I swear, this website!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

So, someone asked on their Facebook page how some people are able to gain $800 worth of items or 10 different items in a single bag. They answered with:

_"Hi Mandy- a bag worth $800 is unusually high but there are a variety of ways users might get bags that are worth a lot. Crystal mentioned one way. You can also get an additional item in your bag for every friend that you invite that buys their own bag.* Lastly, if you are a member and didn't open a previous month's bag, you get items for the previous month in your current bag.* The best bet is to invite a lot of friends to the site!"_

Does this mean that if we skip a month, we get an extra item(s) in our following bag? Hmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

You'll have me for at least another 4 days on this thread to discuss LBB madness with. 



 I've axed two subs, going on three, and down graded one to make it cheaper (you can have extra options on Good &amp; Lovely, I took mine off). One of my $42 easy pays is done this month too! LMAO! I think I'm going to do LBB twice a month (as I'm rid of the $42 easy pay + $41 in subs, which makes it about even). It's just too fun and addictive to not do at least every other week. HAHAHAHAHAHA. Plus, unlike many other subs, I can just skip the month and pick it back up when I feel like it/see something I love.

They keep adding new stuff! THIS is sooooo cute, I love the little bit of pink detail:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2037/nila-anthony-mesh-satchel


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, someone asked on their Facebook page how some people are able to gain $800 worth of items or 10 different items in a single bag. They answered with:
> 
> ...



Yes! That's what it seems to mean. Which, of course, is SUPER intriguing. lol. You wouldn't be skipping though, it would charge on your card and you can open it at any time. You can keep letting it charge and rack up then open your bag like 3 months later (at least 9 items). Imagine that? haha!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! That's what it seems to mean. Which, of course, is SUPER intriguing. lol. You wouldn't be skipping though, it would charge on your card and you can open it at any time. You can keep letting it charge and rack up then open your bag like 3 months later (at least 9 items). Imagine that? haha!



Ohhh ok, so if you don't skip, you get charged but can wait to open your bag. WELL THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN. How do I wait though? lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

exactly my question haha
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do I wait though? lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh ok, so if you don't skip, you get charged but can wait to open your bag. WELL THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN. How do I wait though? lol.



Yeah, you can open it whenever you want during the month, after they charge you, but, if you waited an entire month and got charged again, then decided to open your bag, I do believe you get to pick 2 main items, and then start out with that, plus your two extra items for each of those. If you pick an inexpensive item, I've seen (on the news feed) that sometimes they start you out with 3 bonus items + your main item.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

They offered me that too!! I got rid of my blush for a neckalce I want thinking I would accept the other offer with the cream stick and they took it away before I got the chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so now I have no blushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I'm going to keep mine open probably the entire 7 days, or close to it. I have 5 days left. And omg NOOOOOO, someone offered me the frakkin' Cargo cream stick blush in Maui that I wanted so bad last time around, for my bangle. AHHHHHHH! NOOOOOOOOO! AHHHHHHHH! I swear, this website!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

For some strange reason I love this bag:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2036/nila-anthony-color-block-tote


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

i saw that too, it's really cute, and looks like it would fit more things than the doctor bag! and it still matches your nail polish/bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel like that color block tote is one of those ugly cute type things.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i saw that too, it's really cute, and looks like it would fit more things than the doctor bag! and it still matches your nail polish/bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



The doctor bag is bigger (looking at the measurements) but I find that bag SO cute. Ugh. What to do? What to do? HAHAHAHA.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

> I feel like that color block tote is one of those ugly cute type things.


 Agreed. i tend to like those things though haha. It's a unique/bizzare cute. I'd totally go for it if I didn't love the bag I have right now so much!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

also apparently no one wants my bag haha. I wonder why...is it ugly?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

The striped messenger one? No I love that bag I really wanted the Zig Zag one they had last week though


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also apparently no one wants my bag haha. I wonder why...is it ugly?



I need a link, lol. I will be honest!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

haha okay! i have a feeling maybe it's because it's an older bag...I have the last one though!

it's here: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1210/street-level-striped-messenger-bag

I dont remember the zig zag one...was it colored?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

I think its pretty cute! I liked the taller one...I think it was  a tote? in black and white stripes. My trading just ended and here is my final bag:


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha okay! i have a feeling maybe it's because it's an older bag...I have the last one though!
> 
> ...



I think it actually goes super nice with the silver bracelets you have.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like that color block tote is one of those ugly cute type things.



Agreed. It's ugly cuteness is talking to me though. Trying to ignore it.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

I like both but my wardrobe is so plain sometimes that I liked the colors


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I like both but my wardrobe is so plain sometimes that I liked the colors



ohh I really like that one!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know! I got rid of my bracelets though because I was trying to trade up haha. I guess I can always trade back down if I get stuck in this $24 range. that seems to be the hardest range to get out of...
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think it actually goes super nice with the silver bracelets you have.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that ones' really cute, it would match almost anything! I wear both black and brown outfits so it'd be nice to have one that matches both


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I put my beloved Tonga out there for that necklace that is $25 that I love. I almost hope they reject it but I had to try. HAHAHAHAHA. My Tonga blush gets A LOT of offers, it's definitely a winner. Omg, why did I offer it? This site makes me do nutty things.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

haha I know! I'm still kind of regretting trading my glasses for the bag...but that was such an amazing trade I couldn't say no to it!

also, which necklace is it?
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my beloved Tonga out there for that necklace that is $25 that I love. I almost hope they reject it but I had to try. HAHAHAHAHA. My Tonga blush gets A LOT of offers, it's definitely a winner. Omg, why did I offer it? This site makes me do nutty things.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I really shouldn't trade any further. I have the perfect summer look in my bag right now. My purse and bangle worn with some turquoise and silver jewelry and coral, neon peach, or turquoise on my nails is going to be HOT. I can take that purse and bangle straight into Fall and wear it with browns, blacks, and animal prints (clothes and jewelry).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh and my 2nd LBB comes in the mail TODAY! 



 It gets to me the day after they ship.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

Sooo.... I just opened another Little Black Bag 



 hahah


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

yayyyy!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 17, 2012)

They had an ADORABLE Steve Madden bag (retail $98) but its gone already, and I snoozed on the Coral Nila Anthony Doctor Bag. I'm afraid to sign up because I think I'll be ADDICTED. I do need a new bag though. Oh no... the dilemmas =(

ETA: Just saw a cute Steven Madden black hobo.. Decided to bite the bullet &amp; its gone. This website is a RUSH lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had an ADORABLE Steve Madden bag (retail $98) but its gone already, and I snoozed on the Coral Nila Anthony Doctor Bag. I'm afraid to sign up because I think I'll be ADDICTED. I do need a new bag though. Oh no... the dilemmas =(
> 
> ETA: Just saw a cute Steven Madden black hobo.. Decided to bite the bullet &amp; its gone. This website is a RUSH lol



LOL! Welcome! Man, I wish we could give out referral links on here, haha. I'm so addicted I would love a $25 credit/item in my bag everytime someone joins. HAHAHAHAHA. WOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait, take that back, LBB doesn't have referral links to give out anyway. 



 You have to email people invitations. Oh well. If anyone is ever interested enough in LBB you know where my PM linkie is. 





That said, I'm still obsessing over that $25 necklace. It's so girly! And I love the two new Betsey Johnson necklaces they added.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Welcome! Man, I wish we could give out referral links on here, haha. I'm so addicted I would love a $25 credit/item in my bag everytime someone joins. HAHAHAHAHA. WOOOHOOOOO!



I havent signed up yet... browsing for the perfect time but I wouldnt mind if you send me yours.. I'll help a fellow MUTer out 





.... or is that not allowed? =/


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

Someone just offered me the Barcelona palette for my pink earrings. Must...Be...Strong


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posting links isn't allowed. I know that for sure. I wanted someones, anyones, Julep link, a few months ago, so someone here would get a credit but it was against the rules to post them. So I used some random blog girl's link. Wish I had thought to go to Zadi's blog and use her link at the time.


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So this was my final bag:
> ...



I love that bracelet!  I closed my bag with just a $60 beaded necklace and a $22 snake bracelet that I traded way down for. Also my first bag. As long as you know you'll use the items more than the other items than it's totally worth it. I'm going to try to keep trading up my items next month though. Until the last day anyway.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

My second LBB just came in and omg, guys, I'm so happy with everything I got. 












I'll upload pics of it all in a bit, and later pics of the earrings and necklace on me. I put the necklace on and my hubby's eyes got huge and he said, "Oh, wow, that's sexy."

My glasses are FAB-U-LOUS and came with a hot pink Betsey Johnson case. My lip gloss quad is awesome too! The colors are so much more gorgeous than the picture.

Really. I could cry I'm so happy I got all of this for $50.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

i just traded the necklace I like for that ugly bib one that was $10 more haha...i'm hoping to trade for this other necklace I want that's $26 and no one has been saying yes to! Maybe they'll say yes now...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I traded down by $10 but I FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY got the $25 necklace I super wanted.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Annnnd I got 16 trade offers in the last 4 minutes for it. 





I'm not thinking I'll part with it for anything less than a Betsey Johnson necklace or the jade bracelet I have my eye on.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

I want those adorable polka dot heart betsey johnson earrings. I have a similar pair that is zebra instead of polka dot and I looove them. I'm thinking of opening another bag but I shouldn't.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second LBB just came in and omg, guys, I'm so happy with everything I got. 











I'll upload pics of it all in a bit, and later pics of the earrings and necklace on me. I put the necklace on and my hubby's eyes got huge and he said, "Oh, wow, that's sexy."

My glasses are FAB-U-LOUS and came with a hot pink Betsey Johnson case. My lip gloss quad is awesome too! The colors are so much more gorgeous than the picture.

Really. I could cry I'm so happy I got all of this for $50. 




Ohhh! Definitely post pictures!! 

I saw that the Steve Madden Woven Satchel was a hot item this afternoon, so I opened a bag with it hoping I could spark up some nice trading. Been getting lots of great offers! Maybe I can get back my coral doctor bag I let go of last time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

yayyy i'm so glad your bag is great in real life! mine just shipped out today!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Someone just offered me a 3 item, $88 trade, and it includes the really nice brown Big Buddha glasses (remember earlier I said I broke my brown glasses and really liked those Big Buddha ones), in exchange for my $80 purse. I'm about to say yes.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

AHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Someone else accepted it. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

*sooooob*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

darn!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

yeah my bag looks terrible right now hahaha i have two items I hate! ahhhh!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

My bag turned around and none too soon I only have 2 hours left I got my sunglasses back


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag turned around and none too soon I only have 2 hours left I got my sunglasses back



I love those Betsey glasses. If they are still around I may have to get them. They are really cute and I love the Betsey glasses I got today soooo much.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

Which ones did you get in your last bag


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

These:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1360/betsey-johnson-large-oval-sunglasses


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW I"M SO MAD. I traded my bib necklace for something lower because no one wanted it. And literally a min later someone accepted one of the trades I had made also to someone else. The cargo cheek activator.

AHHH!!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh I LOVE those but they wouldn't suit my face shape very well. I'm more comfortable in the squared off lenses. I wanted the Big Buddha round ones because I thought the color would suit my hair but NOBODY would trade them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel defeated today. I should give up and just 2 cheap things I like. No one is being helpful with my trading haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

awww yeah those are great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> those are the ones I traded someone for their messenger bag!
 



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I LOVE those but they wouldn't suit my face shape very well. I'm more comfortable in the squared off lenses. I wanted the Big Buddha round ones because I thought the color would suit my hair but NOBODY would trade them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel defeated today. I should give up and just 2 cheap things I like. No one is being helpful with my trading haha


 You still have a few days left to trade. Never give up, never surrender! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

hahahah that put me in a better mood. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I ended up just trading one of mine down to somthing I actually like. I know that I'll probably change it in the end but I just feel better knowing I have things in my bag I actually like haha. Even If i have to trade down for now


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the shipping info for my first bag! It says it's one pound haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the shipping info for my first bag! It says it's one pound haha



Might be their default. I know at work, we put 1 pound on all of our UPS packages and UPS adjusts it once they pick it up.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

Trading is over but at least I got my glasses and my pink earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

hmm... starting to fall in love with the turquoise version of the same bag I have right now. Omg, I'm so indecisive this time!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 17, 2012)

I love that turquoise color but you were right about the one you have going from summer to fall though so tough call


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm... starting to fall in love with the turquoise version of the same bag I have right now. Omg, I'm so indecisive this time!


 You snatched up my Steve Madden bag pretty quickly there girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the trade! I was having big regrets about giving up my Nila back in my last box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

You're welcome Rilee. 





My hubby, who gets all picky about my stuff, looooved your bag and told me I had to trade. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Annnnd with your trade, I got the black and gold Madden bag I wanted that matches my $25 necklace! WOOHOOO!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome Rilee.
> 
> ...


 Hahah that's too funny. Sounds like he's getting in on the trading action too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

awww haha that's awesome that worked out!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah that's too funny. Sounds like he's getting in on the trading action too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Someone is trying to trade the doctor bag for my black and gold Madden, so if I get cold feet and change my mind about the doctor bag (I really love that bag!), I'm totally trading back for it when he's not looking. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

I love how I was trying to add more color in my wardrobe and I ended up with more black! hahaha. Gold counts as a color, right? loool.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

my whole wardrobe is colored!!  i'm trying to find gold/silver things because everything I own is so bright and colorful haha I have to balance it out somehow!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

is anyone else unable to load the website?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

It's loading fine for me right now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 17, 2012)

Hubby likes the weird, kinda fug, yet cute, bag and talked me into trading for it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

haha sometimes it's good to get things they like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which bag is it? the tote? that one is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha sometimes it's good to get things they like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which bag is it? the tote? that one is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yep, this one. I think he is more into getting it than I am. hahahaha!

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2036/nila-anthony-color-block-tote

If someone accepts I'll be trading down by $18 for it. *insert not amused facey*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

man everyone wants my earrings...but no one is offering me anything good for it! besies leilani's blush haha. I would trade down but i've been trading down ALL day and lost a lot...bah.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man everyone wants my earrings...but no one is offering me anything good for it! besies leilani's blush haha. I would trade down but i've been trading down ALL day and lost a lot...bah.



I'm trading back for my old bag, behind hubby's back. LMAO. But, I'll put in an even trade for the one he likes and leave it up to fate. The bag I want vs the bag he wants. hahahahaha. I like the one he likes too, so it's all good.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay, traded that bag to get my doctor bag back (lol). So, I pretty much helped Rilee get the bag that she wanted, without losing mine.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man everyone wants my earrings...but no one is offering me anything good for it! besies leilani's blush haha. I would trade down but i've been trading down ALL day and lost a lot...bah.


 I'm a sucker for that turquoise color, don't mind me... 





Coral/salmon and turquoise = 



 for me lately.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

haha good plan! i hope tonight is as good as last night. for some reason I got some really good trades around 1am, that's how traded up about 6 bucks and got the earrings I like. i have a feeling the only way people really trade down is when they're just about to ship their bag and want to end up with things they know they'll like


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha good plan! i hope tonight is as good as last night. for some reason I got some really good trades around 1am, that's how traded up about 6 bucks and got the earrings I like. i have a feeling the only way people really trade down is when they're just about to ship their bag and want to end up with things they know they'll like



lol, I think so too! I have no method to my madness. I trade down as much as I trade up, as long as I really like the item. I traded my beloved Tonga blush ($26) all the way up to a bracelet that was $35 only to trade down to $25 for the necklace I wanted. I really love that necklace. The woman I traded for it has been trying to get it back all night, and another one yet keeps offering me two item trades up to $45 for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone watching the news feed must think I have mental issues. I traded for a highly coveted (I received a metric sh*t ton of offers while I had it), $98 Steven Madden bag, just to go back to the original $80 bag I started with, all within a couple hours.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

hahaha it's all about what you really want in the end though!

I just traded my necklace that was cute but not my style for ANOTHER carol dauplaise piece. so now I have THREE turquoise pieces in my bag haha (not to mention the pendant one I bought in my last bag). I'm not crazy about the bracelets but I know my mom would love them...so if I get stuck with them I"ll just give it to her for mothers day!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Also WOW. someone tried to offer me the steve madden rope clutch (i'm not interested in it and it's way cheaper), but it's funny because I looked at the measurements and the picture and it's  only one inch smaller than my bag. that clutch is seriously HUGE! who could carry that around?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also WOW. someone tried to offer me the steve madden rope clutch (i'm not interested in it and it's way cheaper), but it's funny because I looked at the measurements and the picture and it's  only one inch smaller than my bag. that clutch is seriously HUGE! who could carry that around?



It would get stupid tiring I think. Like carrying around a heavy pillow wherever you go. 



 And ooooooh... dang, I should have traded you for that gold necklace, so I could have traded for some turquoise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHA, your trade is tempting me! LMFAO! I'm waiting on a few offers first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

This one girl REALLY wants my bag, she keeps coming back to me and offering me whatever she has that she's traded up. She started with a cheaper clutch and now has that nice $70 gold ring. Hmm...I wonder what she'll come back with next haha. I don't really want anything more expensive than my bag (besides maybe betsey sunglasses + another item)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

haha okay! no pressure  i made an offer for all the blushes...but I never have luck with them haha. I always rationalize that I have too many blushes anyway so it's okay if I don't get any!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHA, your trade is tempting me! LMFAO! I'm waiting on a few offers first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

is it sad that I really want that Owl doormat? haha I don't even have a place to put it (i'd be afraid it'd be stolen outside with college kids) maybe i would put it by my bedroom door since we have wood floors hahah. i'm ridiculous, why do i love owls so much!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I just saw this! We type too fast for our own good.

Yeah I LOVE teal colors right now! I wonder why my more expensive earrings are getting the "trade me" and the cheaper ones are getting the "keep me". I think the hoop ones are way cuter!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

Omg, the girl I traded the black bag to just traded it for the fug yet cute bag that I was trying to trade for originally (the one hubby likes)! 



 Oh man, I hope he doesn't see that trade on the news feed (he likes looking at this stuff, it amuses him), he's gonna be all pissy I jumped the gun and traded back for my old bag and didn't wait it out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh no! Maybe it's a sign then! You never know, people are joining every hour who may want to trade with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll take some pics with everything on me when I get the chance. iPhone pics can't come close to capturing the awesomeness of my second LBB haul.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

I want to open another bag so bad. LOOK WHAT YOU GUYS DO TO ME.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, traded that bag to get my doctor bag back (lol). So, I pretty much helped Rilee get the bag that she wanted, without losing mine.


 Hahaha thanks!! That bag is just so cute and it's PERFECT for summer. I knew if I didn't get it back I would probably open yet another bag. Man, this website is killin' me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man! why do people make the best offers at 5:30am and then someone else takes it because you're asleep? I woke up at 7! that's early enough haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man! why do people make the best offers at 5:30am and then someone else takes it because you're asleep? I woke up at 7! that's early enough haha



I had to stop reading my emails because it upset me lol, and just look at what trades I had available.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah im going to have ti do that too. Also, Yay I got my blush back!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

lol I opened another bag for those betsey johnson earrings.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

I did an accidental trade on my iPhone last night, but thankfully, I accidentaly traded my least wanted item (though it was still VERY wanted *insert sad panda facey*). I traded for a near identical necklace to the one I got last time. Though I love my necklace from last time I do need some variety. lol. Thankfully, I finally traded the accidental thing for something I'm more likely to wear. It took forever to get rid of. 






Oh well, 4 more days to trade. lol.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

i opened another bag for that owl doormat... uhhhhh. hahahahaa but i got 56 trades as soon as i opened my bag sooo i guess it's worth more because of its novelty !  lol... Leilani, do you like those betsey johnson sunglasses? i have them (in another bag, in another account... i'm getting both so no worries about me cheating! lol) i'm not sure if i want them because i have big buddha ones OTW... but i kinda like those glittery cateye ones more.

i kinda wanna get rid of them altogether, but i see what you're saying about no one offering anything worth while (i picked it as my first item because i was guaranteed to also get the leopard cuff or the owl necklace, both which i looooveee! .. got the leopard cuff btw! i have a billion owl necklaces anyway)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i opened another bag for that owl doormat... uhhhhh. hahahahaa but i got 56 trades as soon as i opened my bag sooo i guess it's worth more because of its novelty !  lol... Leilani, do you like those betsey johnson sunglasses? i have them (in another bag, in another account... i'm getting both so no worries about me cheating! lol) i'm not sure if i want them because i have big buddha ones OTW... but i kinda like those glittery cateye ones more.



I absolutely ADORE my sunglasses. So I'd say keep them, but, I do know sunglasses are a personal thing. Tastes vary. 





Someone is offering me a three item trade for my Nila Doctor Bag. They're offering me the Big Buddha glasses I want (I love having both a black and brown pair around), but the other two items in the trade sort of suck and the total comes out to $3 less than my bag. What to do? What to do? LOL. Maybe I should pass and hope they come back to me with better "other" items?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

I have that kitten/tiger necklace and I really don't want it. i'm getting trade offers but none for anywhere near what it is worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm having the SAME problem with my witch/sweetheart necklace... if you'd like that one better i'd trade you lol i think they're all kind of tacky TBH... not worth $56. i'm trying to trade (way) down for some betsey johnson jewelry, but no luck so far. ):

and someone accepted for the glitter cat eyes! yay! all my sunglasses are either brown or black... i'm happy to get some color in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the SAME problem with my witch/sweetheart necklace... if you'd like that one better i'd trade you lol i think they're all kind of tacky TBH... not worth $56. i'm trying to trade (way) down for some betsey johnson jewelry, but no luck so far. ):
> 
> and someone accepted for the glitter cat eyes! yay! all my sunglasses are either brown or black... i'm happy to get some color in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yeah, I think they are all awful and I'd rather have kitten/tiger lol. I won't wear either, but I feel like it'll be easier to give away lmao. I'm trying to trade down for about 20 different things, ranging from 38-50 dollars and I'd take ANY OF THEM. Hopefully someone bites on the high price. 

I'm receiving some really good offers on my betsey johnson earrings, but those were the item I chose so I don't want to trade unless something AMAZING comes along.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

that's how i feel about my owl mat &lt;3 i love that mat. lolol and my dog just ruined my other doormat so it's perfect, and i also made my boyfriend decorate our house in owls because i'm obsessed. it sucks that the most "expensive" item is the one i cannot get rid of...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

yayyy another owl fan! I got the owl necklace in my last bag and I would NOT let anyone else have it even when the offered me a ton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

sweet mother of pearl someone bit on the ugly necklace! got a hello kitty watch. i friggen love hello kitty. i just bought a HK watch but... it's better than that hideous cheap looking necklace.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyy another owl fan! I got the owl necklace in my last bag and I would NOT let anyone else have it even when the offered me a ton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




that owl necklace is adorable! someone tried to trade me my owl mat for it... it was difficult, but i'll get a lot more use out of the mat... and my house will be cleaner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

uggggh, trading is sloooow today.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uggggh, trading is sloooow today.


 Yeah, it is! Nothing interesting is happening, hah. It usually picks up after work at least.

When I originally opened my bag I had these $12 earrings that I didn't like at all. I've been slowly trying to trade up a couple dollars every time for them. I'm on a mission to see how much I can turn my original $12 item into  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

probably because it's only 4pm (eastern) most people are probably at work or school lol!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got my $12 up to $35 but traded down to the $25 necklace I was in love with. In the end it was worth it because NO ONE was taking an even trade/close to even trade for it. Trading up to $35+ was the only way I was going to get that necklace. 





Good luck with your trading! I hope you get an awesome haul. 





And haha, I'm on my phone (being verrrry careful now) doing my trading, I look a few times an hour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

lol! i'm too scared to trade from my phone. over the weekend, i visited my parents and we went out to dinner and my dad was tapping all over my screen because he knew it'd bother me, he almost traded away something! i have a setup in my living room now, my laptop and my ipad since i have two bags going lolol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've realized that this is the best strategy too! Decide on something you want, and then trade up to something ugly so you can trade back down haha
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got my $12 up to $35 but traded down to the $25 necklace I was in love with. In the end it was worth it because NO ONE was taking an even trade/close to even trade for it. Trading up to $35+ was the only way I was going to get that necklace.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't decide if I should try trading up both my earrings...they're so cute though...but it'd be fun to see if I can trade up. And i'm not gonna give up the blush easily either since I lost it and it took me forever to get back haha.

What do you guys think? Should I try to trade up the $20 torquoise earrings (the carol ones) I have?


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

i'm hesitant to do that just because traders remorse is probably the worst feeling lmao... i just traded my HK watch for the owl necklace and the girl's trying to get it back - i feel her pain. at the same time, i do kinda wanna get rid of the owl necklace - didn't realize how scary looking it is lol i'm banking on people going bananas for it once traffic starts to pick up since a lot of people are trying to trade for it. i think if you really like the item, and you're gonna wear it - i would just stick with it. especially since the "value" of items seems a bit off to me... my bag's only worth about $80 something right now because i'd prefer a lot of the smaller items.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

awww the owl necklace is cute haha. it's like a raggedy ann - patchwork look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm actually not an earrings person to begin with...i figured it'd be nice to have a couple but I honestly dont know if i'll wear them that often even though they're cute

p.s. way to go Rilee! You need to teach me how to trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep seeing you on the newsfeed haha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

haha it is cute, but scary... and i have a ton of owl necklaces. i'm not so quick to give it up unless people are offering some really cool stuff for it lol TBH i think you should try to trade for what you're gonna get the most use out of, or something unique that you wouldn't easily be able to find a similar item in a store.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww the owl necklace is cute haha. it's like a raggedy ann - patchwork look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Hahaha thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying! It's taking a looooong time. I started with a $12 item last night and am just now up to $20. But now that the items are getting better, more people are willing to trade down for the things I have. I'm just movin' up a buck or two at a time!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Leilani have you seen that Mini TEAL satchel?!?!? There's only one of them! It's jelly though...that's kind of weird. But it's so cute!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know if you watch Elle Fowler, but that's the same one that she got in her LBB... she tried to trade my sunglasses for it, i was a little tempted seeing as i have sunglasses from LBB on the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

Yesss got rid of the kitten/tiger necklace.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

i'm pretty sure the person you gave it to just tried to offer that for me for my $72 satchel haha yeah right!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm pretty sure the person you gave it to just tried to offer that for me for my $72 satchel haha yeah right!



lol I know that feeling, these people give some crazy offers!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess it's not as ridiculuos as when someone tried to trade me a $12 item for it haha. maybe they're hoping someone will "slip up" and acidentally press trade


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

hmm this girl Jessi M... has upwards of 12 items, at least one $98 bag and clutch and TWO of the betsey johnson earrings... i'm gonna go ahead and call shenanigans on this. she tried trading me my sunglasses for two ugly bracelets... with all of those items, you think she'd at LEAST offer a fair trade. people like this really make me mad.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

yea we've been finding a lot of girls like this lately. i saw one last week with 24 items retailing at $824 or something. it was ridiculous.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 18, 2012)

i think maybe they didn't "skip a bag" and got charged, and then got a big bag... because she started out with a whole lot to begin with (i went and stalked her activity haha)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

bleh, trading still hasn't picked up for me!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani have you seen that Mini TEAL satchel?!?!? There's only one of them! It's jelly though...that's kind of weird. But it's so cute!


 It's SUPER cute for the summer I think!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Would anyone judge me if I shipped my bag soon just so I can open a new bag??



I want to try to get those big buddha sunglasses again!

The only thing I don't like in my bag right now are the bracelets and that's only because I have the blue ones coming in the mail from my last bag! Maybe once I trade those i'll ship.... AHHH I can't decide. This is a sickness haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would anyone judge me if I shipped my bag soon just so I can open a new bag??
> 
> ...


 I'd close as soon as I traded the last thing, if I were you. You have a great bag! 



 I'll be trying for the Big Buddha sunglasses soon too. LMAO.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha we are not good for each other!!  Maybe i'll just cancel my sample society sub and call it even...somehow haha

I"ll be out of the country from june-august so I need to stock up now right?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha we are not good for each other!!  Maybe i'll just cancel my sample society sub and call it even...somehow haha
> 
> I"ll be out of the country from june-august so I need to stock up now right?


 Stock up on ACCESSORIES, that is! wooohoooooo! lol. At least you're going to look fabulous whilst in another country.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

My spousal unit is my worse influence, truly. After I close a LBB, I sit there debating about another, leaning towards not opening one, then he pushes me over the edge and next thing I know I open up another bag.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My spousal unit is my worse influence, truly. After I close a LBB, I sit there debating about another, leaning towards not opening one, then he pushes me over the edge and next thing I know I open up another bag.


 Hahaha that's great! You should have him control your next one since it sounds like he enjoys it so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've managed to get my $12 earrings up to $28 so far! I think I am just gonna keep this bag open the whole 7 days and just see how much you can get from one item.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha too bad they don't have a men's version!! I bet he would love it!

I'm going to Italy, so being fashionable is a must  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're all about bright colors and accessories (at least my Italian friends are!)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

That same girl from yesterday has offered me 4 different bags today for mine!! She keeps trading what she has in hopes that I'll like it and trade with her haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha too bad they don't have a men's version!! I bet he would love it!
> 
> I'm going to Italy, so being fashionable is a must  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're all about bright colors and accessories (at least my Italian friends are!)


 Actually, he's a gamer (we make a great pair) that's way not into fashion for himself, lol. He LOVES dressing me up though. He calls me his personal Barbie doll. LOL! I'm no Barbie in shape, but I'm glad he thinks of me that way. He's a sweet hubby.

And omg, so jealous about Italy! It's one of my dream destinations and the most fashionable place in the world! France and Japan are both way fashionable too. I want to go to Japan as well. Badly.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That same girl from yesterday has offered me 4 different bags today for mine!! She keeps trading what she has in hopes that I'll like it and trade with her haha


 lol. You are the only one with it too, huh? HAHA. I wish there was a way to message people and let them know you aren't going to trade so they trade for something else that makes them happy. Or, in my case, I wish there was a way to tell the girl earlier that offered me the glasses I wanted, but with two sucky items (total of $66 dollars of stuff), to trade up a bit and come back to me and I'd trade my purse.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

Gonna probably trade down by $2 to get the bracelet that matches my earrings from my 2nd LBB. So I have the set. Worth it, IMO. 



 Hopefully the person accepts. There's only one of them out there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

Now offering to trade down $6 for it. 



 Hope they accept.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

The woman who traded me for my beloved $25 necklace (she got a $35 bracelet from me in return) has been trying ever since she traded it to me to get it back. My trade was waaaay fair (she went up by $10) so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

That's what happened to me with my torquoise pendant necklace! I traded her two items at $36 and she kept trying to give me cheap items to get it back!

Also Japan would be AMAZING to go to! I love neon colors and what not haha.

@Rilee - how many offers did you get for your leaf bracelet? were they good offers?



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The woman who traded me for my beloved $25 necklace (she got a $35 bracelet from me in return) has been trying ever since she traded it to me to get it back. My trade was waaaay fair (she went up by $10) so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## bloo (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey girls. This is the infamous Jessi M. Nice to know I have stalkers. Though I have been kinda stalking here as well lol. Decided to join, but we shall see what comes of it. If nothing else I do want to say that there are no shenanigans here. My bag from the first of the month actually got lost in the mail. It had an extra item from a referral credit and all those items got added back to my bag from the start. Not the exact same items but ones of similar value from the bag that got lost. Then I did pay for a second bag which had other items plus another referral credit added to it. So I did start off with a pretty big bag, but it did cost me $100 for this current bag. Then I pretty much stalk the page. I spend hours on it to get the bag I have.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Awww you are welcome here! Yours wasn't the bag I was referring to haha I've been following your bags and you seem to just really know how to trade!  There are others however that seem like they've been saving up credits for months haha

Maybe you can give us some good tips?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls. This is the infamous Jessi M. Nice to know I have stalkers. Though I have been kinda stalking here as well lol. Decided to join, but we shall see what comes of it. If nothing else I do want to say that there are no shenanigans here. My bag from the first of the month actually got lost in the mail. It had an extra item from a referral credit and all those items got added back to my bag from the start. Not the exact same items but ones of similar value from the bag that got lost. Then I did pay for a second bag which had other items plus another referral credit added to it. So I did start off with a pretty big bag, but it did cost me $100 for this current bag. Then I pretty much stalk the page. I spend hours on it to get the bag I have.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Rilee - how many offers did you get for your leaf bracelet? were they good offers?


 I got plenty of offers for the leaf bracelet, especially because there were only a few left when I had mine. But, every offer I got was either an equal trade or just a little bit higher than the worth of the bracelet. No outrageous offers of +$20 or anything like that.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Darn, I was hoping I could find another item that everyone wanted and wanted to trade a lot for (like the necklace in my last bag)

Anyway I need your guys' opinion, I think this bracelet is kind of ugly-cute (as leilani says haha) should I trade down $4 for it? It reminds me of Roman wear which I'm really into! I don't know if it'll fit me though because everyone in my family has REALLY small wrists...hmmm. Also no one wants my bangles haha so I may have to trade down anyway.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1043/zad-leather-gold-snap-cuff

edit: looking at the measurements it seems like it will actually fit me



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got plenty of offers for the leaf bracelet, especially because there were only a few left when I had mine. But, every offer I got was either an equal trade or just a little bit higher than the worth of the bracelet. No outrageous offers of +$20 or anything like that.


----------



## bloo (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww you are welcome here! Yours wasn't the bag I was referring to haha I've been following your bags and you seem to just really know how to trade!  There are others however that seem like they've been saving up credits for months haha
> 
> Maybe you can give us some good tips?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well for one watch your accidental trades. Did that in my last bag and had to trade 3 items to get it back. They need a lock button. But basically I just try anything (except like $12 earrings for a $90 bag.) I try to be fair and just watch what trades and what doesn't so I know what to stay away from.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn, I was hoping I could find another item that everyone wanted and wanted to trade a lot for (like the necklace in my last bag)
> 
> ...


 I love that bracelet. I have had my eye on it all night long. I think it's a good trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ahhh yeah the more I see it the more I like it. Too bad only one person has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We'll see if they end up accepting my trade!



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love that bracelet. I have had my eye on it all night long. I think it's a good trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ughhh everyone is tempting me with great bags!! I've gotten offered the black and white striped tote and now the original nila anthony satchel I had but in yellow/gray.

Too many choices! Must...stay strong...cannot...trade! I have the only one left of this bag so I won't be able to get it back if i have buyer's remorse!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhh everyone is tempting me with great bags!! I've gotten offered the black and white striped tote and now the original nila anthony satchel I had but in yellow/gray.
> 
> Too many choices! Must...stay strong...cannot...trade! I have the only one left of this bag so I won't be able to get it back if i have buyer's remorse!


 I'm sort of in love with the bag you used to have in blue. I put in a trade for it (once again, hubby encouraging me, lol). It's a $8 trade down. Someone better take my offer before I change my mind, which I've been known to do, a lot, this time around. 



 LOOOOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn, I was hoping I could find another item that everyone wanted and wanted to trade a lot for (like the necklace in my last bag)
> 
> ...


 I really like that bracelet! And ugly cute, or fug cute... toooootally a proper description for a lot of things I like lately. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I still really like the bag too! I just know that i'll have trouble matching things with it as an everyday bag. I only have one messenger bag right now so I need to pick one that fits all my outfits! So even though I like that one better I think this one will match more. Also there's just something awesome about knowing i'm the only one with this bag haha. People keep upping their offers...i'm hoping to get someone to offer me a bag + another item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just had an offer for 3 really cute bangles equaling $76 ahhhh so tempting.

and update...no response from the person with the bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they must not be online


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Omg, did you see someone traded her jelly bag for $26 little gold plated bracelets?!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Traded for the yellow and grey satchel. I'll try for the blue one but if I don't get it I'm still super happy. Yellow and grey is a fabulous combo that you just don't see on bags. I'm trying to add diversity to my handbag collection and I love the style of this bag. Ahhh! I'm happy again! Yaaay!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw that!!! Ugh. I wish I could get that lucky. I'm having no lucky with my bangles over here haha I may just trade down to the $18 eagle necklace i've been wanting since the beginning...hmmm I can't decide. I'd only be trading down $6 and I actually really want it...I may regret it later haha but at least i'll have something I really like!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, did you see someone traded her jelly bag for $26 little gold plated bracelets?!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yayy!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traded for the yellow and grey satchel. I'll try for the blue one but if I don't get it I'm still super happy. Yellow and grey is a fabulous combo that you just don't see on bags. I'm trying to add diversity to my handbag collection and I love the style of this bag. Ahhh! I'm happy again! Yaaay!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahhh I decided to try for the teal satchel (and the purple one ) with my bangles and earrings, i would lose $4 but that's okay. I don't know what people are offering for these...I'm kind of nervous haha I really like having 4 items!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I decided to try for the teal satchel (and the purple one ) with my bangles and earrings, i would lose $4 but that's okay. I don't know what people are offering for these...I'm kind of nervous haha I really like having 4 items!


 Good luck! I really loved having four items last time but I prefer three AMAAAZEBALLS things, than two great and two eh, or even three good and one blaaah. If you end up with your bag, your blush, and a jelly satchel, I'm going to freak out with you! hahahaha!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

You know what's sad? If I end up with my yellow and grey amaaaze satchel I'm going to want to order this from Julep... 

http://www.julep.com/mavens-only/boho-glam-intro-box






If I end up with the blue and taupe one I already have nail polishes in that color so I'm safe. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ooooo that's a good box. I'm actually a trade right now with Michaela (yousoldtheworld) for her Meryl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls. This is the infamous Jessi M. Nice to know I have stalkers. Though I have been kinda stalking here as well lol. Decided to join, but we shall see what comes of it. If nothing else I do want to say that there are no shenanigans here. My bag from the first of the month actually got lost in the mail. It had an extra item from a referral credit and all those items got added back to my bag from the start. Not the exact same items but ones of similar value from the bag that got lost. Then I did pay for a second bag which had other items plus another referral credit added to it. So I did start off with a pretty big bag, but it did cost me $100 for this current bag. Then I pretty much stalk the page. I spend hours on it to get the bag I have.


 Not sure I've seen your bag yet but sounds like it's awesome! Gonna go follow you! 





If I can even find you, that is. I suck at finding people on there. lol.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey!

Can someone quick bring me up to speed on how this works and what kinds of items are involved? I'd be really interested if it isn't all fashion and accessories from previous seasons...


----------



## bloo (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I decided to try for the teal satchel (and the purple one ) with my bangles and earrings, i would lose $4 but that's okay. I don't know what people are offering for these...I'm kind of nervous haha I really like having 4 items!


 I have one of them and though I currently passed on them all so I don't know what is still there, there are a lot of offers to compete with. A bunch of 2for offers and some people have offered more. I'd say if you want one you will have to step it up a bit. I'm not saying this to try to get a better offer because I'm not trading mine. It's really cute and wanted one last time. Hope that helps.


----------



## bloo (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Can someone quick bring me up to speed on how this works and what kinds of items are involved? I'd be really interested if it isn't all fashion and accessories from previous seasons...


 Basically you pick one item and LBB will choose 2-4 items for you. Then you have 7 days to trade or ship within that time when you are ready. They do have bags and jewelry, but they are starting to get more home stuff. Right now they have coffee mugs, picture frames, a door mat, wall decals, candles and such.


----------



## bloo (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My pic has a giant blue penguin in it. Can't miss it lol. If you let me know who you are I can follow you back.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Can someone quick bring me up to speed on how this works and what kinds of items are involved? I'd be really interested if it isn't all fashion and accessories from previous seasons...


 Its all seasons old but it is still fun.


----------



## bloo (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Its all seasons old but it is still fun.


 I personally don't care about getting last seasons items or what not. They are great items for a great deal. As long as you love them that's all that should matter.

I also think I set off some kind of spam alert with my last message needing a mods approval lol.


----------



## bloo (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll take some pics with everything on me when I get the chance. iPhone pics can't come close to capturing the awesomeness of my second LBB haul.


 I'm getting these in a bag that should be here today. They look nice in your picture. Can't wait to get them and hopefully they look good on me.

Also I tried to reply to your last post but that's the one that got stopped for moderation. I think it was the triple post. But anyways I said something along the lines of my picture has a large blue penguin in it, you can't miss it. If I know who you are I will follow you back.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

Of course if you love them that is what matters, but some people do care about it being old items (I saw the big buddha purses at a sak's outlet for $15, some of the steve madden stuff and betsey johnson at TJ maxx, etc), and that is what was asked.

Is it fun? Of course. Do I enjoy it? Yes. Are the items old? undoubtedly.


----------



## bloo (Apr 19, 2012)

That's why I do shop around. Some things you can find cheaper elsewhere. Even if you find a bag that was $90 and you find it for $40, sure you save 10-20 bucks if you don't go through LBB if you just want that bag. But with 2 more items it can still be worth it. Someone found something that's in my bag right now for half the price it is on LBB. Even tho I could have gotten them to get it for me I'm still getting the better deal through LBB.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahhh leilani!! how did you get that jelly bag!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

People  must not want the pink one because i've already seen a least 2 people trade theirs for a $26 bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of them and though I currently passed on them all so I don't know what is still there, there are a lot of offers to compete with. A bunch of 2for offers and some people have offered more. I'd say if you want one you will have to step it up a bit. I'm not saying this to try to get a better offer because I'm not trading mine. It's really cute and wanted one last time. Hope that helps.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh leilani!! how did you get that jelly bag!!!


 After I saw that crazy $26 bracelet trade for one I was like, "Screw this, I'm going to offer my $26 silver leaf bracelet." Then I went to sleep, fully expecting everyone who had a jelly satchel in their bag to laugh at me. I woke up, all sleepy eyes, refreshed my bag on my iPhone and saw a pink (the one I wanted) jelly bag! I thought I was seeing things! You don't even know how badly I flipped my sh*t! HAHAHAHAHAHA. Then, after I woke up more, I went to look at my offers for it (I have 49 of them right now and get a new one every frakking minute) and they are all crazy and waaay better than anything I offered (lots of two item trades and stuff). I seriously have no clue how I got it. Maybe the girl who traded me likes leaves? 




 Either way, THANK YOU TO THE GIRL WHO TRADED WITH ME!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2012)

Tempted to open a new bag and get those Aviators for hubby. It doesn't count if it's a gift right?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People  must not want the pink one because i've already seen a least 2 people trade theirs for a $26 bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have amazing crazy/great offers for mine. Almost every offer is desirable, it's insane. I'm going to really look through them and decide. I even have an offer for a $88 purse!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG SOMEONE IS OFFERING ME THE BROWN BIG BUDDHA GLASSES FOR IT! AHHHHHHHHHHH! To press yes or not? I'm thinking YES. Ahhhhh!

I'm also getting offered $54 earrings for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

And I have an offer for the blue one in trade! LOL. This is insanity.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

DAMN I MISSED THE GLASSES OFFER TYPING ON MuT! OMG. *Sad panda facey*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

mannn i'm so jealoussss. well I think i officially like my whole bag now. should I ship and open a new one with the glasses?!?!? hmmmm!?!?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

noooo! but you may get something even better like a bag!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DAMN I MISSED THE GLASSES OFFER TYPING ON MuT! OMG. *Sad panda facey*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm still crying over missing the glasses. Omg, why did I even *pause to think and type* about it?! 





Gonna go look at your bag right now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

btw whoever has the rome blush has seriously not been checking their trades for daysss!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

awww you have such great trading fodder now! now you'll end up with an amazing bag no matter what haha

okay! let me know what you think! i'm at a savings of $95 haha

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still crying over missing the glasses. Omg, why did I even *pause to think and type* about it?! 





Gonna go look at your bag right now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I see the bag, hammered bangle, Topeka and it won't let me see the rest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( What all do you have? And wow, you have a better savings than me! LOL. Even with my upgrade to the satchel.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think i'm gonna do it, no one has offered me anything above what i had (or better than what I have). i get a few offers for the bag but they're from the same people and they have cute bags...but i'm not willing to give this one up which I think is a sign I need it haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I think I'm going to take a two for trade for my satchel that has an amazing pair of earrings (some super hard to get $35 ones) and an extra item that, combined, comes out to $3 less than the satchel, but gives me four items again and I'm going to play around with that.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

UMMM CAN I JUST SAY LOOK AT MY NEW BAG.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UMMM CAN I JUST SAY LOOK AT MY NEW BAG.


 OH MY GOSH. I am soooooo jealous of your new bag. How excited are you!??!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UMMM CAN I JUST SAY LOOK AT MY NEW BAG.


 OMFG!!!!!!!!! 



 That's nearly ready to ship, as is, and SO summery! WOW!

I'm gonna take the two for one offer and play around. 



 In the end I don't think I'll regret it at all as it's still waaay more than I had before the pink jelly satchel.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so excited!!! I'm not giving up the glasses this time for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I"m a little surprised no one has offered anything decent for either of them though...all of them have been the value or below. I thought they were more popular than that! haha oh well, it's still early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be willing to give up the bag for a better bag though. I like it A LOT but it's a bit small for all the things I carry around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got almost the same bag but got the coil bracelet instead of the lip gloss


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yayy kayla got the same bag! but with a better 3rd item...jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted that one a lot!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2012)

yea I was in the middle of asking hubby/checking out when you opened yours. I just had to laugh, I think I'm addicted.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha me too! but this one has a pretty low value for me...if I can't trade up my third item I may decide to take a break from this...until May 1st that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was REALLY hoping when I saw the mineraologie brand that it was the eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate lip gloss blah


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

i love the earrings you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried trading for those for awhile with no luck haha



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love the earrings you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i tried trading for those for awhile with no luck haha


 I may, or may not, have talked someone in my family into making a LBB account, for me to use (so I didn't go crazy and make a second one, lol), and I may or may not already have those earrings on the other account. 



 So I'm definitely up for trading them for something niiice.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha i was tempted to do that but like i would just be feeding my addiction haha. even though i already am...by shipping 4 days early and getting another bag haha.

i traded for the purple jelly, the teal is soooo pretty but the purple matches all my outfits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

is anyone else shocked at how lame the offers have been for this jelly? haha


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea I have a better offer for the sunglasses but that's ok I think the satchel is adorable


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i was tempted to do that but like i would just be feeding my addiction haha. even though i already am...by shipping 4 days early and getting another bag haha.
> 
> i traded for the purple jelly, the teal is soooo pretty but the purple matches all my outfits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol. Well if they want to get in on the madness after this (I'm paying for this bag) then they can, if not they can cancel. They are just super sweet to agree to it so I didn't make a second one. I wanted the Grecian earrings and fug cute tote really bad yesterday. 



 And I got them. 



 That fug cute bag took INSANE amounts of trading to get though. You wouldn't believe how hard it was.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is anyone else shocked at how lame the offers have been for this jelly? haha


 Wow, I had crazy offers for my pink one, including my sunglasses I missed out on. 



 *kicks self*


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 19, 2012)

I am stuck in this $25-$28 dollar range with my teal bracelet and I can't seem to move up for the life of me! I keep going up and down just a little bit hoping I will get someone to trade for something else but am havin' zero luck.

How's trading working out today for you all?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 19, 2012)

Some have been ok but most are crap


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah trades overall have not been good for me haha. but that's okay because i like my glasses and jelly...though i'd rather trade up the jelly. i'm keeping the sunglasses, I realllly want them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah trades overall have not been good for me haha. but that's okay because i like my glasses and jelly...though i'd rather trade up the jelly. i'm keeping the sunglasses, I realllly want them!


 Yeah, I really wanted the sunglasses but oh well, hopefully I can trade one or two things for it today or in the next couple days (I want the other brown pair), and then I can take a LBB break until the 1st.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

the light brown or dark brown?

why is it soooo hard to trade up!! So many people are getting the jelly satchels in their new bags, I think everyone who wanted them started a new bag to get one haha. now they dont' need to trade!

i'm getting some $50 offers for the glasses but they're ugly pieces, if someone offers me something that is a $60+ value and something I really want, then I'll trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really wanted the sunglasses but oh well, hopefully I can trade one or two things for it today or in the next couple days (I want the other brown pair), and then I can take a LBB break until the 1st.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the light brown or dark brown?
> 
> ...


 The dark brown ones. They are just like the pair that broke when I was back home in Hawai'i back in September! I neeeeeds those. 



 And yeah, there's an usually high amount of bags being opened with jelly satchels!! Guess people wanted them so bad, and were tired of trying to trade crazy stuff for it, they just opened new bags.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Those ones are cute too! I like the light brown color better, but I like the shape of the frames on the dark brown...i put in an offer for them so we'll see what happens. I doubt I"ll get them but we'll leave it up to chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha someone named a. hildalgo has every colored jelly bag in their bag besides the teal


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha someone named a. hildalgo has every colored jelly bag in their bag besides the teal


 That person started following me last night so I started following them back. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

hmm, they must have just traded. I see the $98 Steve Madden bag and a pink jelly in their bag now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Nevermind, I see them all. WOW she has a lot of stuff in her bag! lol. All pretty much pricey.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah she offered me 3 items at $53 for my purple jelly. I should have said yes! I really wanted one of the necklace's too. But the other two items were like $12 each and I didn't think I could trade them up...i'm having enough trouble as it is with these earrings.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the next person that offers me over 50-55 for the jelly with decent items I'll probably take it


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah she offered me 3 items at $53 for my purple jelly. I should have said yes! I really wanted one of the necklace's too. But the other two items were like $12 each and I didn't think I could trade them up...i'm having enough trouble as it is with these earrings.


 Well this is a slow trading time. It starts really bumping around 6-10 PM EST for me. My crazy trade of a bracelet for a jelly happened at 3 AM PST or so.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the next person that offers me over 50-55 for the jelly with decent items I'll probably take it


 I put up my two item trade. My teenage niece's birthday is coming up and I realized that the jelly would be a great prezzie for her. If you want it, it's there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I think LBB releasing so many jelly bags made them go down in trading value. They should have only released a few, waited for them to be shipped, then released some more. Too many people have them now.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

I just opened a new bag with the stripe messenger bag. We'll see how it all pans out. I'm hoping that over the weekend things will pick up.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay gonna disappear for a few hours. I figure either someone takes my offer or I wait for good offers again on my earrings and just get something nice for me. I actually had to trade down by quite a bit to score those Grecian earrings yesterday. The things I do for my niecey. sigh. loool. Wish I thought of her bday before I traded earlier, would have just closed my bag and called it a day.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah I think i'm gonna just make a bunch of offers and see how it goes in the next 3 hours while i'm TAing.

I really need to start doing my work and not be so distracted by LBB haha I have all my research papers due in the next few weeks-month and I haven't started them ahhhh.

I better trade up my third item or I'll be a sad panda!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I looks like all the purple jellys are almost out from the new bag gallery (if there are only 10 total). So hopefully once everyone has them new bags will be wanting to trade again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Been trying to trade back for a jelly to give my niece but I ended trading up from $12 to that black love notes pouch! I wanted that so bad these last two times I've done LBB. I want to keep my receipts in my purse all in one place in that. SO CUTE! Frak! Now I don't know if I want to combine stuff and trade any further or not. 



 That fringe necklace is going to look SO sexy with the right shirt and my a leopard printed bag I already have. Damn. I may not trade any further. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

You can always do what all of us did and ship ...and then open a new bag with the glasses AND the jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they seem to be paired together when they open a new bag (make sure to press the glasses as your main item though)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmmm i'm getting some good offers to trade my jelly (one of them has a necklace i've been wanting...) but they're not above 50. I told myself it has to be 55 and above + an item I actually want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's better when I put restrictions on myself haha.

I'm getting a lot of $50 trades for my glasses too...but I love them. I won't settle for less then $60-65 (or a cute bag)!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Keep getting amazing offers for my $25 necklace, but I'm not letting go of it for anything. It's all that has remained consistent in my bag this entire time and I traded down $10 for it! 



 Someone offered me a two item $41 trade for it just now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

UGHHH that one girl that always offers stuff just offered me $61 worth of things for my bag. but they are literally ALL crap. an iphone case, that wine holder, and a $10 bracelet. Boo. I wish i could have accepted that but I seriously don't like any of them and don't know how i'll trade them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

lol, got the blue and taupe bag for my yellow and grey one but sigh... I was just about more in love with my yellow one than the blue one. hahaha! I'm so bad this time around. On the plus side, someone has already offered me the yellow one in trade again for the blue/taupe, in case I change my mind I like that it's there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGHHH that one girl that always offers stuff just offered me $61 worth of things for my bag. but they are literally ALL crap. an iphone case, that wine holder, and a $10 bracelet. Boo. I wish i could have accepted that but I seriously don't like any of them and don't know how i'll trade them.


 I think it's smart to hold on to it until there's at least one thing you really like in the bunch of stuff.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I did super good with my trades so far today. I traded my jelly purse this morning, before I thought about gifting my niecey with it (because it's on the small side and hubby hated it), for the Grecian earrings and a friendship bracelet (lol), which, combined, equaled $45. Now I have my sexy $40 necklace (since I already have the Grecian earrings I was willing to trade those, or else I would have never traded them) and my hard as heck to trade for black love notes pouch! $45 retail to $58 retail. Pretty great day.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

Somebody just offered me $123 worth of stuff for my striped bag. No, I don't want a bunch of cheap necklaces and earrings! I want the bag!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yay!! Mine was pretty good too, i didn't trade up at all in my original bag that I shipped this morning but I was super happy with what I had.

This current bag I traded down from a lipgloss (which I gave to Cupcake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) to a $14 pair of earrings and now back up to a $22 bracelet.  Wooo, I hope I can keep trading up a little more! But mostly I just hope someone offers me something awesome around $60 for my jelly bag. I keep picturing myself with the bag and I think it'll really cute...however the "jelly" part keeps me from really liking it...I have a feeling in person i wont' like the material at all.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did super good with my trades so far today. I traded my jelly purse this morning, before I thought about gifting my niecey with it (because it's on the small side and hubby hated it), for the Grecian earrings and a friendship bracelet (lol), which, combined, equaled $45. Now I have my sexy $40 necklace (since I already have the Grecian earrings I was willing to trade those, or else I would have never traded them) and my hard as heck to trade for black love notes pouch! $45 retail to $58 retail. Pretty great day.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha that's how I felt when i had the other nila anthony bag (the one that Leilani has)

The only thing I traded it for was a nicer bag that I wanted. I could have gotten up to $100 worth of things (including the doctor bag + another item) but I saved it for a bag I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When it comes to your main item you have to be picky!



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somebody just offered me $123 worth of stuff for my striped bag. No, I don't want a bunch of cheap necklaces and earrings! I want the bag!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel the same way about that jelly bag! someone traded my few pieces of jewelry &amp; lipgloss for sunglasses, but she kept trying to get them back after [it wasn't a bizarre price difference, so i guess i don't feel too bad)... and i traded those for the hot pink jelly which i thought a lot of people would want... but no. hahaha. i doubt i'd wear it... i'd end up giving it to my boyfriend's little sister if she liked pink (or purses, for that matter haha) in one bag i have sunglasses, the jelly bag &amp; my OWL MAT&lt;33333 and the other the betsy johnson rose necklace, a leopard cuff &amp; panda iphone case. i'm not sold on the jelly purse or the iphone case (maybe not the cuff either..) quite yet.. so i can't really ship either bag yet -.-

i also feel like i should apologize to Jessi, i realized i sounded like a total biotch i didn't mean to, i just didn't understand how skipped bags or lost bags or whatever worked and i just assume there's people trying to cheat the system... but they put a $75 min lock on bag totals so that's good! I only know that because i completely fudged up my bag the first time i picked the owl mat (picking a low priced item is dangerous.. lol!) and traded down my $56 ugly necklace for a $36 owl one, and wasn't able to trade down for anything (even though i liked it better!)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

This has been my busiest week on LBB to date, there was a lot of trading to get to where I am now, but I think I'm nearly ready to ship my bag. I have a few other offers out there but I'm generally happy. Every thing in my bag currently I adore and/or have tried to trade up to (in the case of the Love Notes pouch, trade down) my previous two times on LBB. 





 &lt;---- My facey right now.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha that's how I felt when i had the other nila anthony bag (the one that Leilani has)
> 
> The only thing I traded it for was a nicer bag that I wanted. I could have gotten up to $100 worth of things (including the doctor bag + another item) but I saved it for a bag I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When it comes to your main item you have to be picky!


 Agreed! I pick a main item that I'd pay $50 for, like the bag, then the rest is like a bonus.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

lol, hubby HATES the jelly bag. He's probably going to be mad at me if I end up trading that fringe necklace (that he finds hot) and the pouch I wanted for it. He was all like, "Jelly? Like those shoes in the 80's?!" HAHAHAHAHA. It's adorbs, I think, but not sure it's my personal style either. My niece would super heart it, though.

People are giving me $25 trade offers for my pouch and awesome makeup trades for my fringe necklace. Another person wants my fringe necklace for the Grecian earrings.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I pick a main item that I'd pay $50 for, like the bag, then the rest is like a bonus.


 That's absolutely how I think about it too!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

hahahah that's EXACTLY what I think of too! When I was little everyone loved those freakin jelly shoes!

Also how do i ALWAYS end up with these bangles?!?! I mean, i'm geting the blue ones tomorrow from my first LBB...why do they keep ending up in my bag haha

ARGGG Jessi !!! haha you are totally tempting me with your trade....But I think that bracelet is kind fugly haha (the gold beaded one). But in the might be cute kind fugly way...sigh, I can't decide.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, hubby HATES the jelly bag. He's probably going to be mad at me if I end up trading that fringe necklace (that he finds hot) and the pouch I wanted for it. He was all like, "Jelly? Like those shoes in the 80's?!" HAHAHAHAHA. It's adorbs, I think, but not sure it's my personal style either. My niece would super heart it, though.
> 
> People are giving me $25 trade offers for my pouch and awesome makeup trades for my fringe necklace. Another person wants my fringe necklace for the Grecian earrings.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Actually to be honest the only reason I think it's "ugly is because my boyfriend said it was haha DAMN BOYS!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

Leilani, i'm tempted to trade for your necklace because it'd look SOOO cute with the leopard clutch thats on the way, or the leopard cuff that i may or may not keep in my bag lolol but idk what kinda shirt i'd wear it with that it'd look right? hmmm.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, i'm tempted to trade for your necklace because it'd look SOOO cute with the leopard clutch thats on the way, or the leopard cuff that i may or may not keep in my bag lolol but idk what kinda shirt i'd wear it with that it'd look right? hmmm.


 HAHAHAHA! Which jelly do you have? I just cancelled my offers on the blue one and the teal one. The more I look at the necklace the less I want to give it up because that's EXACTLY what I'm planning to pair it with too. Waaaay too cute with leopard. If I end up with it I'm pairing it with a black lower cut shirt. Hubby said it would be like a sexy kitty collar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

hahaha that's soo funny because i have the pink one! i was just thinking it'd look cute with the shirt i'm wearing in my av haha ahhhh the curse of LBB. i suppose if i REALLY do regret trading my pink jelly, i could trade my glitter sunglasses for one. i'll trade you if you really want  i don't wanna accept and you change your mind after hahaha i'd feel bad and have to trade you back.

edit: i'm waiting on an offer for an r&amp;em crossbody (they must hoard their trades or haven't logged in cause i haven't gotten a response lol theres only 1)... but if by tonight or tomorrow i dont get it and you still want the jelly i'll trade ya


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Btw, someone else with the jelly satchel traded for my same exact necklace earlier in the day, before I traded up to it. I'm sort of glad I didn't have it out there at that time, cause if I'm trading it I'm only going to trade it for the pink at this point and I think that one was blue.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha that's soo funny because i have the pink one! i was just thinking it'd look cute with the shirt i'm wearing in my av haha ahhhh the curse of LBB. i suppose if i REALLY do regret trading my pink jelly, i could trade my glitter sunglasses for one. i'll trade you if you really want  i don't wanna accept and you change your mind after hahaha i'd feel bad and have to trade you back.


 I'm going to leave it up to you. 



 Either way. If you lovelove the jelly don't trade it. If you think you'll get more use out of the necklace I have, paired with your animal prints (exactly what I plan on doing too, haha), then go ahead and trade. If I regret it (lol) I'll figure something out. If nothing else that jelly will end up being a birthday prezzie for my 14 year old niece.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

i DONT love the jelly that's the thing! but i do really like the crossbody, i just thought the jellies were a coveted item that people would wanna trade me for, but like you said LBB released so many of them that... virtually anyone who WANTS one, has one. and i keep getting like, $22 bracelet trades for it. or trades for other jelly colors lol... blah. i accepted yours tho. yay ! i hope your niece likes it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

haha, if you end up keeping that necklace and not trading up you MUST take a piccy with it on to show me, so I can haz a jealous.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha i think i'm going to, if i do i'll def take one! it's also inspired me to not trade the leopard cuff i was iffy about, just because majority of my jewelry is colorful and i didn't have anything that'd go with it. if nothing else, LBB has expanded my jewelry horizons lmao


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG, I'm buying my niece another bag (probably a Hello Kitty one 



) because someone offered me the Big Buddha glasses I wanted, which means I can officially stay away from LBB until May 1st. HAHAHA. Thank you! I hope it worked out for both of us in the end! It's a trade down from my necklace I traded you, and from the jelly (which I personally don't want either, lol) but it's the ONLY other thing I liked as much as my necklace.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

the striped ones? i got those in my last bag! hahaha! yay i'm glad it did work out for the both of us.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

That jelly had craptastic trades other than the sunglasses! Btw. If I didn't need the sunglasses, I would have definitely been bummed with those offers. 





This morning when the jellies were more rare the trades were insane.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha i told yaa! i was even pairing the jelly w/ betsey johnson glitter glasses for a $70ish bag.. nada. i went back and rewatched Elle Fowler's haul where she got the teal jelly.. it's pretty fug, or at least too young looking for me (i'm only 22, but... plastic bags are not for me anymore lmao) i'm still contemplating what to do about the panda iphone case... i just got a case, but that panda is adorable, and my boyfriend said it was cool... which seems to be a trend with us girls, even if we don't really like it, if they do.. we start to. gr..


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i told yaa! i was even pairing the jelly w/ betsey johnson glitter glasses for a $70ish bag.. nada. i went back and rewatched Elle Fowler's haul where she got the teal jelly.. it's pretty fug, or at least too young looking for me (i'm only 22, but... plastic bags are not for me anymore lmao) i'm still contemplating what to do about the panda iphone case... i just got a case, but that panda is adorable, and my boyfriend said it was cool... which seems to be a trend with us girls, even if we don't really like it, if they do.. we start to. gr..


 I love the panda case! LOL. It's full price everywhere I looked online so if nothing else you are getting your $25 worth with that one. I know hubby talks me into so many items because he finds them hot and of course I loves looking sexy for him (for me too, but I loves his reactions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

I'm not gonna tell him I traded the necklace until later. 



 LOOOL.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

HAHA good idea! blame it on your iphone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lolol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

mannnn i have such crappy trades for my jelly!!! UGH! I want something better!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

lol guys I am too drunk to functon thanks to my happy hour w/ a coworker but I hate b my current lbb


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL drunk LBBing is such a bad idea...! don't make any silly trades. hahaha

and i think good trades for jellies went out the window =/


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

Drunk interneting of all kinds is terrible. one window is this guy i've had a crush on forever another is lbb the other is here lmao


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

HAHAHA! oh geeze. well if you're really unhappy with your LBB, just cancel it and open a new one haha that's why i did... twice. i got the shit end of the stick the first time i chose the owl mat.. i got those ugly untradeable/unwearable Shameless necklaces (some are cute - this one said sweetheart/witch - not classy, IMO) so i just 86ed it and got a new one, with the jellies... which are of about the same trade velocity at this point but i made it work.. somehow. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait...I can ccanel???


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 19, 2012)

heck yeah girl! just go to Help then Live Chat and tell them you're unhappy with your bag and you'd like to cancel it. it keeps your membership and lets you start fresh! they'll even check for you to see if the item you want to repick as your main item is available...

edit: it's kind of cheating, i guess - but i mean, you're putting out $50, you should LOVE what you're getting!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heck yeah girl! just go to Help then Live Chat and tell them you're unhappy with your bag and you'd like to cancel it. it keeps your membership and lets you start fresh! they'll even check for you to see if the item you want to repick as your main item is available...
> 
> edit: it's kind of cheating, i guess - but i mean, you're putting out $50, you should LOVE what you're getting!


 ia at this point i hate this bag, i'll live caht while i'm drunk lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Guess who traded up her love notes pouch and got back a Cargo blush? *points to the geeky smiling girl on a zebra print computer chair* Oh wait, I'm pointing to myself. hahahahahaha.

People love those freaking love notes pouches (as did I). They are willing to really trade down for those. 

Wanna hear something sad? I'm sort of missing the yellow and grey version of the bag I have now. I may put back in to trade colors again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ia at this point i hate this bag, i'll live caht while i'm drunk lol


 LMAO!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ia at this point i hate this bag, i'll live caht while i'm drunk lol


 DON'T DO IT! At least now you know you can do it, wait until tomorrow morning. I'm just thinking you might cancel the bag and then in your current state wind up with worse. It would look pretty hinky if you had to cancel twice so soon. You could still shop around and get some ideas of what you want to open your new bag with though. Or even play around with your crap bag tonight and who knows you might get lucky and get a decent trade or two. Or you could go sleep it off! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Blahhhhhh trading sucks for me haha. People keep offering me those stupid bangles it always took me forever to get rid of (and I'm already getting the blues ones in the mail) it's keeping me from trading my bag because I KNOW I can't trade up from those...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T DO IT! At least now you know you can do it, wait until tomorrow morning. I'm just thinking you might cancel the bag and then in your current state wind up with worse. It would look pretty hinky if you had to cancel twice so soon. You could still shop around and get some ideas of what you want to open your new bag with though. Or even play around with your crap bag tonight and who knows you might get lucky and get a decent trade or two. Or you could go sleep it off! lol


 too late, but i'm not gonna opne anythign til may 1 or later.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blahhhhhh trading sucks for me haha. People keep offering me those stupid bangles it always took me forever to get rid of (and I'm already getting the blues ones in the mail) it's keeping me from trading my bag because I KNOW I can't trade up from those...


 I've never taken those ever as a trade because those are like the LBB kiss of death when it comes to trading. lol! Stay far away. 



 Unless you want them (the blue/brown ones are pretty enough).


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know how popular those BCBG cross body bags are? Someone offered me one for my jelly...I really wanted the teal one and this one is in silver...but I don't know if it's worth $48 (thats the retail price on LBB too). Silver's not really my thing with purses...hm.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blahhhhhh trading sucks for me haha. People keep offering me those stupid bangles it always took me forever to get rid of (and I'm already getting the blues ones in the mail) it's keeping me from trading my bag because I KNOW I can't trade up from those...


 I always have to remind myself that they don't know it's me; LBB just automatically tries to trade the item. (And as someone who's trying to ditch a bangle right now, apologies in advance!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha its okay! I mean, they're pretty. but not worth $24 at all.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm seeing people with new bags valued at like 130...mine was only 100. I feel like I got kinda jipped with my starting bag. no matter how many different quizes I took that's what it turned out being


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha its okay! I mean, they're pretty. but not worth $24 at all.


 Oh, mine is the $14 flowery bangle. I'm trying to trade it up a little at a time. There are some pitfalls in that $16 range, so it's taking a while.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm just going to go ahead and ship the bag I'm paying for on my family member's account cause I'm getting ridiculous trade offers that are hard to look at. Meaning, I wish I could take them! Look at this one!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

THEY HAVE THE WATCHES BACK!?!?! I Want oneeeeeee!!! I'd rather have that then the jelly!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Usually most trades for a bag don't seem fair but that one is amaze. Two awesome *NICE* items, higher in retail value. 

*le sigh*


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THEY HAVE THE WATCHES BACK!?!?! I Want oneeeeeee!!! I'd rather have that then the jelly!


 My teal one from my April bag is great. They have the charcoal colored one up now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

the only thing is that if you sign up through the company's site they give you $5 off a watch. And it's really hard to trade and get one on LBB...so in the end it's almost worth it to buy it on their site. Not to mention they have TONS of different and cool types on sale for $15-$20 on the site. I think that's what keeps me from really going for it on LBB

But it's still an amazing watch...not worth a trade down though bah.

I got a $53 offer for the jelly...the garcin earrings (which I like but couldn't pull off) and the $18 bangle set which I actually like. Should I go for it? Or should I wait longer? I'm getting tired of waiting but i'm not really feeling the earrings for my personal style...and I don't know if they offers for that will be good.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't make any promises for you, because trading is a gamble, but I was definitely able to trade those Grecian earrings up, that's how I got to my $40 sexy necklace I ended up trading for Cupcake's jelly, then in turn traded for my glasses. I think it's definitely a decent trade, and gives you an extra item, both in a good price range to play with for a few days. I traded those earrings up to the owl necklace, which everyone loves, and had my pick of quite a few trades from there.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Although now i'm thinking the BCBG silver purse would be cute for going out....ahhhhh.

Help me decide! haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

at this point i'm willing to trade up for anything that's potentially good...i'm tired of having the same old crappy bracelets thrown at me! There are just too many of them that people don't want and they think they can trade them up. But I think people are getting smarter and realizing those thigns just don't "sell"



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't make any promises for you, because trading is a gamble, but I was definitely able to trade those Grecian earrings up, that's how I got to my $40 sexy necklace I ended up trading for Cupcake's jelly, then in turn traded for my glasses. I think it's definitely a decent trade, and gives you an extra item, both in a good price range to play with for a few days. I traded those earrings up to the owl necklace, which everyone loves, and had my pick of quite a few trades from there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Also I was not as lucky and took a trade with those pretty Grecian earrings and a $10 friendship bracelet! LOL! I was able to trade that $10 up and up and up and up and up and up and up and maybe up again until I got my blush back. I'm VERY content now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

bah. nevermind. the offer is gone now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this may be the one bag I cancel also haha if keeps up this way. All I really wanted were the glasses but I can't believe they started my bag off with such a low value.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bah. nevermind. the offer is gone now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> this may be the one bag I cancel also haha if keeps up this way. All I really wanted were the glasses but I can't believe they started my bag off with such a low value.


 If you get that offer again, or something similar, I say you should jump on it. Btw, I think that silver bag is very cute for going out!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah I think it would be cute...plus it's the only one left. i don't know...i would be taking a gamble for sure...but can't be any worse than this jelly at this point haha. I'll wait 5 more min and then go for it

plus it's good to know i can always cancel if i need to


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

haha wow. offers are even worse for this bag!!! I'm laughing now. this is terrible. I have a feeling i'll be canceling....

I like my bag, it's just that the amount that I would pay for each of these alone adds up to $50 total, and the bag is costing me $55...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha wow. offers are even worse for this bag!!! I'm laughing now. this is terrible. I have a feeling i'll be canceling....


 Yeah but at least that bag would be pretty during a night out. 



 Hopefully you can trade up to something you like more though. Have you seen the turquoise colored bag like it?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have! I wanted that one for a long time but no one is trading me haha not even for that one!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't believe I got that bag for my Jelly. Holy trade ups, Batman!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

ahhhhhh ugh. okay, i'm canceling my bag in the morning haha. If i haven't gotten a good trade by the time I wake up then i'm quitting on this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish the live chat was still open right now or i'd do it haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't believe I got that bag for my Jelly. Holy trade ups, Batman!


 awesome!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you gonna start a new one or wait till the 1st?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll probably wait...I really want the glasses but this bag is terrible and is kind of leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I'm just mad they started me off with such a low value to be honest and I'll probably tell them that. I know I shouldn't be picky but it just seems like it's not very fair when some people are geting $140 new bags with 4 items. I also checked before hand and tried different options in the quiz with no luck
 

People are seriously giving me $25 offers for my $48 purse and for my sunglasses


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea I've got the same glasses and they really are offering crap. It does suck that we started the same bag minutes apart and mine was worth $12 more than yours.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's why I was surprised you got that coil bracelet! But it's good for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Others on the newsfeed have had even better luck! It's shocking.

I finally got a DECENT trade for the purse (even though I don't really like either of the items...) I guess I might be able to trade up somehow.

I have a feeling i'm just going to have a bag full of small items plus my Glasses. Which may turn out okay as long as I like all the items...we'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

I can definitely see getting upset. We both paid the same amount and your bag was worth a whole item less. I could see a few dollars but not an item's difference. I hope you can trade up or cancel (whichever works out best).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck on trading up! I got really depressed and down about my bag a lot this last week, but today has been GOLDEN for me! Remember, a moment of crazy trading is always just around the corner on this site. I just got a two item (decent items even) $45 offer for my beloved $25 necklace. Ahhhhh! Passed on it, but it was soooo hard to pass. I could have definitely traded both items up!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't believe I got that bag for my Jelly. Holy trade ups, Batman!


 That was an AMAZING trade up!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

AHHHH MY DAY WENT UP!!!

Someone accepted my trade for those pink hoop earrings for the watch!!! a + $10 trade!! Yayyyyy i'm happy now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have my watch, the glasses and the eagle necklace I've been wanting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and those cute torquoise earrings I keep going back to haha (but if i trade those i'm okay with it)


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

YAY. That was awesome! It's so funny how fast it turns around.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

haha I know, that's crazy! It always seems like the second I give up and look away something good happens.

It looks like the watch wasn't getting very good offers, that's probably why she took mine. Crazy people, that watch is awesome!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHHH MY DAY WENT UP!!!
> 
> Someone accepted my trade for those pink hoop earrings for the watch!!! a + $10 trade!! Yayyyyy i'm happy now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 HAHAHAHA! SEE! That's exactly what I'm talking about. The next gambling high is just around the corner on LBB. lmfao!!!!!!

I just did the math, I'm paying $59 for this LBB (no code and damn CA sales tax). Still, that means I'm only paying $14.75 for each of my four items in my bag. THAT is insane when you look at what is in my LBB. $161 retail value.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

You said the striped bag wasn't either. We must just have different tastes than most LBB members cuz I liked both.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Just looked at your bag, btw, it looks GREAT! You have the glasses you want, the watch you want, and the necklace you have liked for a while now. If you trade up those earrings to something you super like your bag is FULL OF WIN!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh and your trade took you up to a value of more than $15 over the price of that jelly satchel and now you have *two* items you love!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

tweakabell - I think you're right haha but that's good for us. the less people like our things the more they'll trade down for us to get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@leilani - I KNOW! It's almost perfect now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now it's at an acceptable value (saving $66), especially because I was probably going to buy one of their watches on their site anyways



  Yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

People are offering me such great trades for my Nila blue satchel. Once again, hard to say no. I'm getting offered a bag + bracelets in one trade that exceeds my bag's value. Staying strong though as I love my bag, and the yellow one like it. I think the only way I'd end up trading is if someone offered me the yellow one with another item. I'd jump on that.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's how I felt when I had it too, I had sooo many offers near the $100s with bags included. I'm glad I only caved in for the last street level striped messenger bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I figure that the more people keep saying no, the more they're going to eventually offer!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I admitting this right now, if I really like the blue Nila satchel when it comes in, I'm totally opening a new bag with the yellow/grey one. Just sayin'...






I have such a hard time with just three items on LBB now, I loved getting four last time so much! So happy I have four again. haha.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

OMG they have a user pic of the striped bag on facebook I'm even more jealous now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just looked now too, yayy it looks amazing! I saw on a youtube video that the stripes are actually navy blue. But I don't mind since I think that makes it more casual, so I can take it to class also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok girls. Thought I would share the mega bag I got. This is two bags worth and each bag had a referral credit with it. I know a lot of you girls here don't like the Jelly Satchels just I think it's cute and I've know other girls who have gotten them and liked them.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 20, 2012)

Gahh woke up hoping that I someone would have accepted my trades, but it looks like the site is down for maintenance! Is it that way for anyone else?? I hope they pause the time you had left while they are working on the site.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea it's down for maintenance


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

It's back up now.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

is it down again for you?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

Nevermind, it's back. I hope it doesn't do this all day.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Ya it did go back down for me.

Also HelloLeilani? Did you find me on LBB to follow? I tried to say twice that if you let me know who you are I can follow you back. I think my last bag got me a lot of followers that I have no idea who they are. Of course both times I asked my post got flagged to be moderated because I'm new.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome!! Tons of the things you got are my favorite things!

I think the jelly is cute, I'm just not sure how it would look in person is all. I'm not sure how I feel about "jelly" material! But I traded mine and got my watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so it worked out for me. You'll have to show us pictures of your items when you get them!! (also I follewed you Jessi, I should be Stephanie H (it'll have my last name though)



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok girls. Thought I would share the mega bag I got. This is two bags worth and each bag had a referral credit with it. I know a lot of you girls here don't like the Jelly Satchels just I think it's cute and I've know other girls who have gotten them and liked them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

also the site won't let me see some of the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't do some trades because i'm not sure what the products look like and I can't remember from memory...


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

I have pictures of my last two bags from this month if you girls are interested too, but yes I will post pics from this bag. Glad you got the watch you wanted.

I tried to follow you, but I can't find you on my list of followers. Site is really wacky lately. I just hope all this maintenance work is them adding the lock button like I asked them too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome haul, Jessie! 



 Sucks that you had to lose a bag a while back though. 



 Still, there's a lot to be happy about in that pic. 



 I want that jade bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now that I see your name on there I'll try to follow you. I'm the only Leilani I've seen on that site so it's probably relatively easy to find me.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok I will look for you. Ya loosing the other bag sucked. It had the black kiss lock wallet in it as well as the striped infinity scarf. Both I was really looking forward too and then I had a couple more fun items.

I was actually going to choose the jade bracelet as my choice last weekend, but I made myself hold off until the new stuff came on monday. When I saw the frog earrings I knew I had to have them as frog items are a think with me and my boyfriend. I happened to get the jade bracelet when opening my bag and couldn't be happier.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!! Tons of the things you got are my favorite things!
> 
> I think the jelly is cute, I'm just not sure how it would look in person is all. I'm not sure how I feel about "jelly" material! But I traded mine and got my watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so it worked out for me. You'll have to show us pictures of your items when you get them!! (also I follewed you Jessi, I should be Stephanie H (it'll have my last name though)


 If you want to get a better idea of what the jelly looks like, it was one of the items that Elle Fowler got in her LBB and she hauls it in one of her recent YouTube videos. (Think it's called My Little Black Bag or something.) That should give you a little better picture of it rather than just the one image on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Rilee! I did see that video but still was unsure, mostly of the "feel" of it I guess! It looks cute in the video though.

I really want to keep this eagle necklace but I have a feeling it's going to be HUGE. Someone posted the picture they got of the bycicle one by ZAD also and they weren't happy at how big it was. Hmmmm I was assuming this would be about 2" but now it looks like it'll be like 4"! Maybe I should ask them on their facebook

To trade or not to trade...I have a feeling I can trade up a little bit with it from what I've seen on the newsfeed.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I will look for you. Ya loosing the other bag sucked. It had the black kiss lock wallet in it as well as the striped infinity scarf. Both I was really looking forward too and then I had a couple more fun items.
> 
> I was actually going to choose the jade bracelet as my choice last weekend, but I made myself hold off until the new stuff came on monday. When I saw the frog earrings I knew I had to have them as frog items are a think with me and my boyfriend. I happened to get the jade bracelet when opening my bag and couldn't be happier.


 Yeah, follow me, cause for some reason I still can't find you. LOL. Oh wow, JEALOUS that you opened your bag and ended up having that bracelet as your bonus. I almost opened a bag with that as my main item as well but also waited until Monday. hahaha!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm about to close my bag as I don't see how it can get any better unless someone finally decides to trade me for a blush color I want even more. Truly, that's all I'm waiting for at this point. So excited to get this bag in the mail. Reaaally pondering opening a bag with a yellow satchel but will wait until I get the blue one in the mail, and until Monday when they add more items. Going to attempt to wait until May 1st for my next one.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Rilee! I did see that video but still was unsure, mostly of the "feel" of it I guess! It looks cute in the video though.
> 
> ...


 On the page where you can read more information about the necklace, it says it is a 2" extension, so I would assume that would be talking about the eagle. So not too big : ) I think it's really cute!


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Rilee! I did see that video but still was unsure, mostly of the "feel" of it I guess! It looks cute in the video though.
> 
> ...


 There is a video of the necklace in some girls bag on youtube. If you just search little black bag and choose to look at only ones from this week you should be able to find it. I believe that particular video had horrible sound. But yes the necklace was huge.

Just tried to do a quick look and I can't find it. Maybe she took it down because you couldn't hear her.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Found you Stephanie because you just did a trade lol. I will try looking for you leilani next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for the heads up! i checked it out. DARN IT I missed out on a trade while i was searching for the video haha

I do like the necklace still...it's kind of gaudy but I kind of like it


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Found you Leilani. Just had to go back a few pages in the trades to find you. Now to check out both your bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the heads up! i checked it out. DARN IT I missed out on a trade while i was searching for the video haha
> 
> I do like the necklace still...it's kind of gaudy but I kind of like it


 You pretty much have to stalk the page. That's how I get great bags. Those Betsey Johnson Bird earrings I got was a pretty lucky trade. I had this necklace that I did not care for and the person opened their bag and put an offer in for it. I traded right away.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha that's so strange it took forever to find us!

I'm trying to get rid of my BCBG studs...but I started with $20 earrings so hopefully I'll go up. Someone offered me the $32 eyeshadow in bronze kit but I missed the offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the videos I watches showed Leilani's glasses! the look cute, kind of light though in the lens parts though.

And I saw one with the circle hammered necklace I kind of like...it actually looks really cute and 60's ish. Hmmmm may have to trade to that...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

woohoo! just traded up to something i've been interested in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good day so far! went from 20-26 from one item!

also now I can't see ANY of the pictures on the site haha I'm going off of memory/the pictures in my e-mail


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know what's going on with pictures, but between that and the site not working properly in chrome, it's getting a bit annoying.

Yay for the trades tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyones bags are looking phenomenal this time around. Wow, we've really done some great trading.

And yeah I'm having all sorts of LBB on Chrome issues this week.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

I just hope my next bag won't be a disappointment compared to the one I have coming. Though I don't think anything can compare to a double bag. It's more stressful with more items, but then you get more opportunities.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyones bags are looking phenomenal this time around. Wow, we've really done some great trading.
> 
> And yeah I'm having all sorts of LBB on Chrome issues this week.


 Hey guys! I sometimes lurk this thread but I just wanted to second this. This is my 5th or 6th bag and I've NEVER had this much luck with trading. My bag is almost perfect! The only reason I'm not shipping now is I am hoping someone will trade their R&amp;Em small wallet for my black sequin iPad case.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I just wish the three people I sent offers to for different blush colors I prefer would accept or pass so I can ship my bag. I really like the color I have right now, and I'm okay with getting it, but there are a few other colors that would look better on my skin tone. Hopefully I'm offering mine up to someone who could use that color more.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

That was me last night Leilani. There was a pair of cheaper earrings I was trying to trade down for, but only one person had them and was never around. But I was ready to just close this bag as it was tiring and I was afraid I would make another accidental trade. So I settled for other items I liked, but liked less than the earrings. Plus I wanted my stuff to get to me as soon as possible as it takes a week for it to get to me after they ship it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was me last night Leilani. There was a pair of cheaper earrings I was trying to trade down for, but only one person had them and was never around. But I was ready to just close this bag as it was tiring and I was afraid I would make another accidental trade. So I settled for other items I liked, but liked less than the earrings. Plus I wanted my stuff to get to me as soon as possible as it takes a week for it to get to me after they ship it.


 Ah, that's where I'm really lucky. I get my package the very next day after they ship as I don't live too far from LBB.

I feel like either the people who have my trade offer are keeping my offer there and figuring out what color they like better or they haven't even looked at their LBB. I'm not sure how anyone can restrain from looking at their LBB at least once an hour. 








What earrings did you want? 



 I've been getting fabulous trade offers for both my glasses and bag but I'm good. No trading any further except for a blush color better for my skin tone. I've had a pattern of getting at least one makeup item each time, and I love it.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1232/haskell-filigree-diamond-earrings

Those are the earrings that I wanted. I don't have an iphone so I was trying to trade down the brown penguin case for them or the $24 3 row stretch turquoise bracelets for them as I didn't really care for those. I eventually just traded both down anyways for other items I liked.

Waiting to see what color people prefer is agonizing. I wanted the green mesh satchel when I had the pink and then I wanted the teal jelly instead of the blue. It took people a while and a lot of people passed so I wasn't sure it was going to work out for me, but in the end it did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Those are so pretty! I tried to trade for them at one point too.

I've had these earrings in my possession a few times and didn't think I would like them in person, but OMG at the video of them I just found!!! I LOVE them now. 



 I will definitely try to keep them if they are still around when I open up my next LBB.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjzfIG-6gnw


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Which of the earrings in her vid are you referring to? I live the thread pair much better and they are larger than I thought. I actually got the $20 blue thread pair and love them. Much better in person too. This is what they really look like.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Let me try again. When will I stop getting this message and why do I get it only sometimes: Since you are new here, your post is being held for moderation. Thanks.

Anyways what earrings are you talking about? The thread ones look much better in her video and I had those once and traded them. I did keep the $20 thread ones and love them. Both pairs are larger in person. Here's a pic of the $20 ones.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

If people can't tell by now, I have a serious jewelry fetish. I love big, bold, and/or sparkly pieces! It actually took getting a third LBB for me to finally actually get a bag! LOL. And even then, I've been tempted by some of the better 2 or 3 pieces of pretty jewelry for my bag trades.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Which earrings from the video were you talking about? The thread ones? Those do look better in her video and larger. I actually got the $20 blue thread ones and they are much nicer in person as well. Here's a pic for you ladies.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

ooo thanks for the pic, I really like the yellow ones...maybe i'll trade my eagle necklace for it (but I like the necklace too..ahh can't decide!)


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's the video on the eagle necklace. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cEBz3p0n3A


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the video on the eagle necklace. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cEBz3p0n3A


 Skip to 6 minutes in. Oy! That's annoying watching her talk forever and you can't hear what she is saying.

Also...

http://www.zadwholesalejewelry.com/gold-metal-soaring-eagle-necklace.html

3Â¾" x 1Â½" pendant


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2012)

Ugh, send me your karma for trading, everyone--I have a hard time moving up, even when I trade across to get different items.

I was hoping to trade up in value w/my two minor items so that I could trade down to get a few things I liked, but I've only moved up $5 total since I opened the bag.

Thanks for listening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the links guys! I think I like the eagle necklace even more now! Argggg I want to trade up because it's only $18...but I really like it haha. I'm pretty simple with my clothing (usually just all different solid colored v-neck tees) so I like to dress it up with accessories and this seems perfect.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck! Remember that things change fast! I was ready to cancel my bag when everything turned around when I least expected it to!



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, send me your karma for trading, everyone--I have a hard time moving up, even when I trade across to get different items.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

has anyone else noticed that the calculated total retail that they have isn't correct? mine says 127 but when I add everything it's actually 131...


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I normally skip the whole intro to most of these videos. They take too long.



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, send me your karma for trading, everyone--I have a hard time moving up, even when I trade across to get different items.
> 
> ...


 You could always try trading up and getting a two for offer and then getting the necklace back if there are a few of them left. It's a risk, but might be doable as it's not the most popular piece. But I would say you need a few days left before attempting. Or you could just trade back down to it if you run out of time and all else fails. People are quick to take a trade offer much higher. I did that for 2 of my last items because I just wanted my bag to end and I was happy with some of the lower cost items. Or at least I hope I will be when I get them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahh I feel at a stand still...like I can't do anymore trading! No one wants my bangles (even though I think they're cute and would totally be happy if I end up with them) and i'm still not sure if I want to trade up my eagle necklace...which I know I could because i've had requests for it.

What should I do haha. I don't want to ship because I only opened the bag yesterday...I guess I'll just wait it out and see if there are any new items in the next 5 days that I like? Or should I try to trade up my jewelry for a bigger item? I don't knowww


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Well they will have new items on Monday so wait til then at least.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I normally skip the whole intro to most of these videos. They take too long.


 I was thinking that most youtube videos could be edited by three to four minutes in the beginning and would be 100% better. Why do so many youtubers blather on endlessly instead of getting to the point?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

By the way Bloo...I still call shenanigans, in fact I call EVIL SHENANIGANS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFZG8KQJni8

Any excuse to post that! lol Yes I like watching idiotic movies.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

someone is offering me those $24 devil bangles for my $18 necklace. I'm not falling for that again! I'd rather have my necklace haha it's worth more to me


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, I'm getting my first LBB shipment today!!! Yayyyy. And my second one just shipped and should get to me on the 25th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way Bloo...I still call shenanigans, in fact I call EVIL SHENANIGANS!
> 
> ...


 Lol I love that that movie is about my state cops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But nope I swear it's all legit.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone is offering me those $24 devil bangles for my $18 necklace. I'm not falling for that again! I'd rather have my necklace haha it's worth more to me


 Devil bangles? Which ones are those? The grey and yellow color block bangles? I had a horrible time with those and I had two in my bag at once as I tried trades for those with multiple items and the next thing I knew I had two.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

haha well i guess all the bangles in the $24 range are devils. I'm talking about the ones that are a set of 4-5. I actually am getting the blues ones today because I like them. But they do NOT trade for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

There are some girls that have been opening bags like every 3 days. How can they afford this? It seems like they've had a billion bags!

not that I can talk...since this is my third bag and I haven't even gotten my first shipment in the mail haha


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yes those bangles. Those are awful to have in either color. However I got the Mod bracelets in my bag that are also $24 and they are pretty popular and I can't wait to get mine. I think the lower items just need more variety. Too much jewelry.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

AHHH it says my package is at my front door! Leaving office now. will take pictures and report back in an hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes those bangles. Those are awful to have in either color. However I got the Mod bracelets in my bag that are also $24 and they are pretty popular and I can't wait to get mine. I think the lower items just need more variety. Too much jewelry.


 Yeah those ones are cute, however they are selling for cheaper on the company's site. Not that that matters for you because you're basically getting them for free anyway


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I love that that movie is about my state cops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But nope I swear it's all legit.


 You're my next door neighbor? I'm in New Hampshire.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH it says my package is at my front door! Leaving office now. will take pictures and report back in an hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those ones are cute, however they are selling for cheaper on the company's site. Not that that matters for you because you're basically getting them for free anyway


 Yep pretty much. I love that even with a normal bag you are getting about half off. For me I feel like I'm paying for my mesh satchel (LBB says its $72, not sure what it is now) and like a couple more things and then the rest is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got to love referral credits too!


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You're my next door neighbor? I'm in New Hampshire.


 Oh that's cool. I live semi close to the border and go there a lot, plus I have family there too.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You're my next door neighbor? I'm in New Hampshire.


 I live semi close to the border and go there a lot, plus I have family there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

UGHHH the two things I was most looking forward to are SOOOO BIG. I'm probably going to have to send them back    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll take a pic soon...

the two i'm talking abotu are the Owl necklace and the Torquoise pendant necklace. Disappointing...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGHHH the two things I was most looking forward to are SOOOO BIG. I'm probably going to have to send them back    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll take a pic soon...
> 
> the two i'm talking abotu are the Owl necklace and the Torquoise pendant necklace. Disappointing...


 Awwww, noooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'm pretty positive your second LBB shipment is going to blow your mind, just judging by what you got and the pictures and videos I've seen. 

But do show what's wrong with those two items, I'm curious. I did see a picture of the turquoise pendant somewhere else and found it not for me/my style.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sadly, the blue and brown "devil bangles" were the cutest thing in the end.

Even though the owl one is big, I tried it on and like it. I'll be returning 2 of the 4 things I got though boo.

The silver one is cute...but it's kind of uncomfortable and hurts my neck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The pendant necklace landed like right between my boobs haha so weird...and it's huge...not a good look.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

The sad thing is that I passed a TON of huge offers for that necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I love LBB's referral system but just a little warning, you may want to type in the email you send your friend(s) to not delete the email if they ever plan on joining. My family member deleted their original email from three weeks ago and I couldn't send them a reminder one, and didn't realize I could send them a link (that I could copy and paste from LBB), and nearly didn't get my referral credit.

LBB is an awesome company, with great customer service, and we worked it out, but I just wanted to put that out there for anyone referring friends. Now that I realize there is an area to generate a referral link I will use that from now on. I did mention to the customer service person (who was very kind) I spoke to that maybe they should have an area, when a new member signs up, to type in the email address of the person who referred them, that way credit is always given.

Back to bag issues.... WHY YOU NO ACCEPT OR PASS MY OFFER PEOPLE I SENT BLUSH TRADE OFFERS TO? loool.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sad thing is that I passed a TON of huge offers for that necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Okay, wanna hear something funny? After seeing your pics I love both the turquoise necklace and owl necklace! LMFAO!!!!!!!!! Is there a way to adjust the turquoise necklace so it falls a bit higher or lower? I hate necklaces that fall in that weird area as well, lol, but if it's adjustable then I loooooves! But then again, I really like big bold jewelry.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Well liking half your bag is a good thing. I do know someone who got the bangles and one was broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good thing it turned out well for you. But hey next time you will get 2 extra items in your bag if you choose to return for a credit.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

hahahaha yeah people are stingy with the blush. someone offered me the honey mineral blush for my bracelets...tempted...but doesn't seem my color!

Also, should I get a refund of $22 or get two RANDOM extra items in my next bag worth $24 and $28?

Decisions decisions....

edit: haha leilani that made me laugh. Nope that was the shortest it would go!! And i'm not very "endowed" because i'm so small haha so it REALLY looks weird!!

And I agree, liking half is pretty good :-D


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, wanna hear something funny? After seeing your pics I love both the turquoise necklace and owl necklace! LMFAO!!!!!!!!! Is there a way to adjust the turquoise necklace so it falls a bit higher or lower? I hate necklaces that fall in that weird area as well, lol, but if it's adjustable then I loooooves! But then again, I really like big bold jewelry.


 If there isn't a way to make it longer or shorter you could always remove jump rings or add some to change the length. It's really easy and cheap.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahaha yeah people are stingy with the blush. someone offered me the honey mineral blush for my bracelets...tempted...but doesn't seem my color!
> 
> ...


 Well you could always remove or add jump rings. It's really easy and if you have to add they are rather cheap.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

I like your giganto turquoise necklace too, but can see how you and some other women wouldn't want big chunky jewelry. I'd go for the two random extras. You know half the fun is the trades. I'm just having fun watching the trading from here. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahaha yeah people are stingy with the blush. someone offered me the honey mineral blush for my bracelets...tempted...but doesn't seem my color!
> 
> ...


 Oh the other funny thing is I now like the blue and brown "devil bangles" thanks to your photo and will no longer be depressed if I end up with them. 



 They are actually rather adorbs! 

And aw, damn, about the no adjusting the necklace. I wonder how it would sit on me? I better just avoid it since I don't know. I like it though, it's huge and fab-u-lous! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd go for the two extra credits as well, but then again, you know my unstable condition when it comes to LBB.

My name is Leilani, and I'm a LBB addict.

*twitches*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

hahaha you guys are bad influences. I probably will take the credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

at least that keeps me from opening a bag until I get the credit from them! And i'll wait till after I get my next shipment in case I need to return anything from that too (I dont' think I will though because I love that bag...though maybe the earrings if they're as big as this necklace since it's the same brand)

Now I can wait till May 1st for real!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how your current bag can get any better for you! It's so awesome right now. I just looked at it and everything matches so well together and is great for summer. 

I really, really, REALLY want to ship my LBB but those blush people are taking forever and one of the ones taking a long time has the color I super want, so wait I will do, until tomorrow. If she/he hasn't accepted or passed by tomorrow, I'm going to ship and hope for another blush (I love Cargo!) next time. 



 I mean it's all pretty much win-win with Cargo blushes, it's just some colors are better for some people, than other colors, is all. I eventually want them all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The very exciting thing is that I have a referral credit for my next bag. Oh the possibilities. 





*eyes twinkle*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yayyy for credits! We'll have a fun bag next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah I LOVE my bag right now! I'm debating accepting the offer for the blush though...has anyone even heard of mineralogie though? Hmm...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy for credits! We'll have a fun bag next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah I LOVE my bag right now! I'm debating accepting the offer for the blush though...has anyone even heard of mineralogie though? Hmm...


 Is the Honolulu Honey one back?! Damn, I like that one for the name alone for obvious reasons. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha i had a feeling you would. Do you think I should trade for it? I think there's only one left...i'd be trading down $2 though. It might help me go back up in trading though!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha i had a feeling you would. Do you think I should trade for it? I think there's only one left...i'd be trading down $2 though. It might help me go back up in trading though!


 Matters how badly you want the bracelets... but I mean, the worst that can happen is that you are stuck with a brand new makeup item, which is not exactly a bad thing. 




 It's a gamble that's definitely not too big of a loss, at least to me, but personal feelings on LBB definitely vary. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I decided it do it, I want to do something exciting with my trading haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I wasn't too crazy about the bracelets, plus there's a ton of those left and I can always get one later (hopefully) if i change my mind


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided it do it, I want to do something exciting with my trading haha


 lol, if I wasn't so in love with my $25 necklace I would have traded it today for a two item, awesome, $40 something dollar trade! siiiigh. And then someone offered me the pink fringe bag and a really nice $22 item for my bag ($90 something combined value trade). Omg, I almost took it! I'm such a pink girl, but I resisted because... 1.) I already have a pink fringe purse, with rhinestones even! lol. and 2.) I really am in love with my blue satchel and plan on wearing my Julep in Jessica with it as soon as I get it! Ahhhh! Excited.


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Love Julep's Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course I had to because it's my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But also because blue polish is my fav.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live semi close to the border and go there a lot, plus I have family there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm just south of Concord. Although my son wants to transfer to Keene and that would be close. Right now he's just at the community college picking up a couple courses and deciding on a major.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

ahhh someone offered me a $64 trade for my glasses. they need to learn we won't say yes until they put something decent in there haha. she's been trying this WHOLE time!


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just south of Concord. Although my son wants to transfer to Keene and that would be close. Right now he's just at the community college picking up a couple courses and deciding on a major.


 My family is in Keene and the surrounding area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh someone offered me a $64 trade for my glasses. they need to learn we won't say yes until they put something decent in there haha. she's been trying this WHOLE time!


 I traded my Steve Madden $20 bracelet for the sunglasses I got last time. They are the $60 Betsey ones with the big gems on the sides. Of course then I traded $50 lee angel resign bangles back down for the bracelet lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha well that's different. Because those are amazing things. She's always trying to offer me that stupid bib necklace haha (sorry if anyone here likes it! it's just another trading devil)


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

The $34 gold and silver ones? It seems like everyone has them. I trade up towards them before and was able to make decent trades to other things for them. But once you reach a certain price point it seems like everyone is trying to trade you theirs for what you have.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate that necklace. It took me forever to trade it last time. I like the bangles she keeps putting up though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Agreed! It's not worth it though for the glasses. I love them too much...I'd need two things I like to trade, not one.



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that necklace. It took me forever to trade it last time. I like the bangles she keeps putting up though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Traded my blush for one of the three better for my skin tone. Put out a trade for the only other two better for my skin tone than what I have (which is still great!). If no one accepts then I'm shipping my bag in the morning. HAAAAPPPPY!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yayyy! Your bag is perfect!!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traded my blush for one of the three better for my skin tone. Put out a trade for the only other two better for my skin tone than what I have (which is still great!). If no one accepts then I'm shipping my bag in the morning. HAAAAPPPPY!


 I traded my blush for another cuter $26 bangle...however then i read the description and it seems like it'll fall off my wrist haha. I had an offer to switch back to my original leaf bangles...but I have a feeling i'll get better trades with this one. If I change mine it's there (for now)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, give me your tricks haha. How do you trade up small items?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't really have tricks when it comes to little things. I just trade to the next thing I like more than what I had. LOL. 

That said, I got extra money I wasn't expecting, and was about to buy a Betsey Johnson necklace today on Ebay that I really love for about $50, and then I thought, "Omg, why do that when I can just open up a new bag and get the necklace AND my bonus items. Yep... about to close my bag right meooow. 





See, LBB saves me money! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

Now that my bag's value went up and I got the watch, I decided to try for the jelly again...just because i'm indecisive and think the purple one is cute (hoping the jelly part won't bug me).

So i'm offering both my jewelry items at $44 for it. We'll see what happens! I'd still be up a TON from when I originally had it. But I dont' know what people are offering now for that bag...it's so random and flakey!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really have tricks when it comes to little things. I just trade to the next thing I like more than what I had. LOL.
> 
> ...


 Yayyyy! As long as you like the items it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully I won't be returning anymore from now on...but If I do then more credits/items for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I"m sorry Rilee! You can't have my precious watch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Closed my bag, this was my haul this time. Completely amazing!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2012)

Feeling better now--I have these (you can probably tell who I am if you are on the feed!) and I'm trying to lump them together and see if someone will bite for a combo trade for stuff I like. They match and that always appeals to me more when someone offers me multiple items.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

yayyy! it's perfect! How much does it retail for?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closed my bag, this was my haul this time. Completely amazing!


 Wow that is epic! you are going to love it!


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closed my bag, this was my haul this time. Completely amazing!


 Great deal for $50 bucks. Love that necklace and the sunglasses. It's great that you love your whole bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

I seriously LOVE those earrings. I almost got them in my last bag before I traded up



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feeling better now--I have these (you can probably tell who I am if you are on the feed!) and I'm trying to lump them together and see if someone will bite for a combo trade for stuff I like. They match and that always appeals to me more when someone offers me multiple items.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Since you are new here, your post is being held for moderation. Thanks.

Why do I keep getting this? Love your bag Leilani and now following you nicepenguins


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

Since you are new here, your post is being held for moderation. Thanks.

Why do I keep getting this and when will it stop? 

Also love your bag Leilani and now following you nice


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

Retails for $161 I do believe! SO happy! 

And I feel the same about the trading. If someone offers me a cute set of stuff, not just a random mess of cheap stuff, I'm waaay more likely to click accept.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m sorry Rilee! You can't have my precious watch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha no worries : ) I am just trying to trade up for anything at this point. Still working to see how much I can turn my $12 earrings into! So far I'm at $40! This is what my life has become... hahaha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

They keep trying to give me Truth Art Beauty in combo with my Betsey necklace, yet Cargo for anything else I choose. Now, I wouldn't mind trying the scrub but I'd really love Cargo to start off with. Waiting on opening a bag until I see a starting combo I like. Siiiigh. 

And LOL Rilee. LBB is so much fun. No other subscription gives such a rush.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since you are new here, your post is being held for moderation. Thanks.
> 
> ...


 I"m pretty sure I kept getting these till I hit like post 75 or something haha


----------



## bloo (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I"m pretty sure I kept getting these till I hit like post 75 or something haha


 Just 30 more to go then lol. I just don't know what it gets triggered sometimes and other times not


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Boo i'm stuck with a devil bangle again. though I actually like this one...haha so I guess it wouldn't be bad to have.  Someone offered me a higher price item and I went for it...and then only got crap haha so I had to go down even more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow I just saw a girl with the same name trade with herself - those robert rose $20 earrings for a $45 betsey johnson necklace


----------



## bloo (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I just saw a girl with the same name trade with herself - those robert rose $20 earrings for a $45 betsey johnson necklace


 Ya that happens way to often...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Now when I look at jewelry I don't think I trust ZAD anymore...there items look completely different then they do in person! At least from what i've seen in youtube vids extra. I'd much rather get a Robert Rose piece.

I can't believe I'm stuck with the bangles again thougH!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Leilani - are trade for the pouches really good?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 21, 2012)

The facebook help team asked us to report same name trading to [email protected] On a lighter note, I don't believe I traded that jelly up to the blue trim satchel. I am stoked.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani - are trade for the pouches really good?


 The one time I had it I definitely had decent offers. This time I've had decent ones too and I've only had it for a few minutes, lol, just nothing that appealed to me enough to trade it yet. I just opened up a bag, I have six items to work with now. This many items is really stressful when it comes to trading. LOL!

It's going to take a bit for me to trade that pouch as I really wanted it the last few times and only traded it for a Cargo blush.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I"m thinking of switching to that pouch from my eagle necklace...I watched the video again and now it kind just looks like a a butterfly to me haha. I dont' like that it's wings are open I guess. I like the yellow pouch though! it'd be perfect for traveling!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

So because of this thread, I ended up buying a bag! Right now I'm in the process of trying to trade away the lacey clutch. I purchased a bracelet that I really wanted, and got some beaded earrings, the clutch, an eyeliner, and a candle.

I'm trying to trade everything but the bracelet, so we'll see how this goes. Apparently the candle is a pretty big dud, and the purse only had one offer that appealed to me! But it seems fun to get to trade everything!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

haha i totally messed up my bag with the 4th item oops. i keep trading whatever I get because i'm desperate to get something good!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

My six items are already shaping up rather nicely. I love all of these big, bold, cheaper earrings. LOL. Now to just trade around for things I want. I doubt I'm getting rid of those blue $12 after I saw that video of them. I really liked them!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So because of this thread, I ended up buying a bag! Right now I'm in the process of trying to trade away the lacey clutch. I purchased a bracelet that I really wanted, and got some beaded earrings, the clutch, an eyeliner, and a candle.
> 
> I'm trying to trade everything but the bracelet, so we'll see how this goes. Apparently the candle is a pretty big dud, and the purse only had one offer that appealed to me! But it seems fun to get to trade everything!


 I love that clutch!!! Ahhh I wish I had enough $$ in my bag with my two items to trade with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 21, 2012)

I got the pouch in my last bag. It's larger than expected and rather nice. Here's a pic of it and the rest of my last bag.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love that clutch!!! Ahhh I wish I had enough $$ in my bag with my two items to trade with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww!! I feel bad for getting it when it's just not my style, but I really wanted the bracelet, even though it's just a $10 friendship bracelet! I wish I could trade it with you!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the pouch in my last bag. It's larger than expected and rather nice. Here's a pic of it and the rest of my last bag.


 
See that's why I don't really want to trade it, it's so cute! I would keep all of my random receipts in there instead of all over my purse. I have those same glasses, btw. I got them in my second LBB and I really like them!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just remembered that I also traded down a lot for that turquoise pendant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's disappointing that I lost that and don't like it! Boo.  

I'm pretty happy with my bag right now actually, I keep wanting those yellow thread earrings and I keep going back and forth with the eagle necklace. My value isn't very high anymore but that's okay haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

Things are going pretty okay for only having my bag for two hours now. 






And lol, I still love your huge turquoise pendant. I'd just want to be able to adjust it to sit above my boobs, not in the middle of them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

Though I had multiple items (I had 5, immediately traded to have 6, and traded again back to 5), when I had my first 5 and then 6, my bag value was pretty low. I'm now all the way up to being within $3 of the value of my first two LBB purchases.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Though I had multiple items (I had 5, immediately traded to have 6, and traded again back to 5), when I had my first 5 and then 6, my bag value was pretty low. I'm now all the way up to being within $3 of the value of my first two LBB purchases.


 that's amazing!!! Jeez, I should just have you do my trading for me next time haha. 

Acutally the biggest thing I don't like about the necklace isn't the length, the pendant is just SO big and FLAT. It has no dimension to it so it seems really fake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Btw I watched some more videos, and the carol $18 Ring is GORGEOUS. You should look into that if you like rings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw I watched some more videos, and the carol $18 Ring is GORGEOUS. You should look into that if you like rings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been trying to get this ring!! I LOVEE it. No luck so far, but I did just expand my bag from three to four items so at least I now have more to work with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also @Bloo- is that Steve Madden bracelet you got good quality? That's the one item I'm really going after right now.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay I got the threaded earrings that I wanted! I traded a boring black eyeliner for them. Technically the eyeliner is worth $2 more, so I "traded down" but I don't care.

I'm hoping to trade that bag for a different one, or a necklace. I really really want the betsey johnson rose one.

So far no bites on my attempt to get rid of the candle but fingers crossed!


----------



## bloo (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the sunglasses too. They look so nice on me and the lens quality is better than my last pair. The inside of the pouch is cute too. I think it shows a pic on the site. It's just stripes, but I like the added details.



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It has a good weight to it and it fits my 6" wrists with some room left over. It doesn't have an extender though, which is fine for me as it fits me well.


----------



## bloo (Apr 21, 2012)

Also this is my first bag from the month (well technically second, but the first got lost). Thought I'd share to give you guys an idea about what some more products look like. Excuse the mess.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I only had 3 trade offers overnight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

I had 16 trade offers but maaan the trades are slow currently. Hopefully it picks up today and tomorrow with people wanting to close their bags in anticipation of Monday.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that bracelet is so cute! I have small wrists as well.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 21, 2012)

I love that bracelet! I tried to offer $40 worth of items, but there is only 1 person with the bracelet, and it seems like their not letting it go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 21, 2012)

It is really cute. Don't know why LBB only lists it at being $20. Found it online for $37, but it has been discontinued I guess. 

Here's my first bag from the month, well technically 2nd since the first was lost. Thought more pictures couldn't hurt. Excuse the mess


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah i'm getting noooo offers, it must be that everyone is out having fun, or sleeping in haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

Trading is starting to pick up with me!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

AHHH someone just offered me that cute pink scarf for my glasses TEMPTED!

Have to say no though! grrr


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah no one is responding to any of my trades, today is crazy!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

How's everyone's LBB day going?


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I am going to cave in and join Monday! New bags on Mondays right?!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am going to cave in and join Monday! New bags on Mondays right?!


 Usually that's how it works. The last two Mondays has brought lots of new stuff, they add stuff randomly through the week too! 





You have seven days after that to trade things up or down to your liking. You get charged for your bag when you press the ship my bag button.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah! Around 3am or something I think? I would definitely wait at this point for new items, things seem to be stagnating right now with all the old stuff left. 

yayyy another joiner! If you want to (and you don't have to) I can send you my referral link so you I can get an extra item in my next bag :-D.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How's everyone's LBB day going?


 It's going okay. lol. I've done better, and I've definitely done worse. 





I'm sort of loving the penguin and panda iPhone cases as I'll be at the zoo and wild animal parks a lot this summer and how cute would one of those be on my iPhone during my trips there?!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Your'e SO lucky you have an iPhone! I would love those cases!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah! Around 3am or something I think? I would definitely wait at this point for new items, things seem to be stagnating right now with all the old stuff left.
> 
> yayyy another joiner! If you want to (and you don't have to) I can send you my referral link so you I can get an extra item in my next bag :-D.


 I would but I already have an account! I've had one for awhile but I was waiting to see some  reviews. You girls have made me want to take the plunge now!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay! Just make sure you find something you REALLY want for your main item. My first bag I wasn't really into anything and chose something I kind of liked...and my bag ended up not trading as well. Luckily I'm returning two pieces for credit in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It really just seems like the same 5 people are trading right now haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ahhh someone finally offered me something!! But it's that $20 pastel fringe necklace for my $18 eagle one...I want to trade it up but I have a feeling that necklace is super hard to get rid of!! And there are only 2 eagle necklaces left. Hmmm...I think i'll have to wait for a better offer. Boo, I wanted to trade up today!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

My bag hasn't moved much today. I got a few requests for my bracelet (and was tempted by your yellow earrings, lol) but so far I'm not sure if I want to trade it. This is probably the slowest day I've ever had on LBB. I have a family member who has an open bag on LBB freaking out cause they don't like their bag and no one seems to be trading today, unless you count people with themselves.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

I had a bunch of requests for the purse I have but none of them were things I wanted/my style/seemed tradable. Plus I was at work all day so some of the trades were gone by the time I got home. =(


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ahh someone is offering me a cargo blush in prague and earrings for my glasses!!!!

MUST BE STRONG! ahhh

the earrings are ugly (not in the cute way) haha so I guess i'll have to pass...booo i really wanted the blush!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

i FINALLY got rid of the candle and a pair of earrings I was meh about for a prettier pair of earrings. I lost $10 of value, but to me it was worth it to get rid of that darn candle. Hopefully I can trade up some, but the bag I currently have is MUCH more me than the original one was, since I only picked a bracelet in it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i FINALLY got rid of the candle and a pair of earrings I was meh about for a prettier pair of earrings. I lost $10 of value, but to me it was worth it to get rid of that darn candle. Hopefully I can trade up some, but the bag I currently have is MUCH more me than the original one was, since I only picked a bracelet in it.


 OOO I ALMOST said yes to that offer! I have the eagle necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted the candle but I didn't think I would be able to trade up the earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other wise I would have said yes!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 21, 2012)

CaliMel, follow meeeee. Unless you have already. lol.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's so funny! I had a feeling that I'd find some of you all on there. =]

Ya, those earrings are cute, but definitely hard to trade! I bundled them with the candle because I've been trying to get rid of both since last night. It's pretty interesting to see which items are popular and what not.

I'll have to find you all to follow you on there!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CaliMel, follow meeeee. Unless you have already. lol.


 What's your name on there?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

She should just be under Leilani (you can search in the search box when you click on the "friends" tab), my name is Stephanie and I followed you already so look in your followers (also in the friends tab) and i'll be there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

I'm new to little black bag. Everyone says that the trading is addictive and I totally agree. I'm still getting the hang of it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome!! Glad to have another addict on the boards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Don't worry, this is my third bag and i'm still unsure of how to do anything right with my trading haha


----------



## amandak88 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm new to Little Black Bag and I picked the teal jelly mini satchel as my main item and got the 'ZAD bow stretch ring and traded for the ncLA nail wraps! The only thing I didn't like about this was that a day after I picked my bag I found a bag I like more! Unfortunately it's worth $98 and no one will trade for it!  All together, my bag is only worth $82, so I haven't been able to get any interest. I guess traders are really concerned about the money value of items? Do you ladies have any strategies for trading up? Thanks!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

I had the Steve Madden snake bag as my first item, and i was NOT letting it go - until someone offered me sunglasses and an ADORABLE leopard clutch for it. if you offer two lower priced (but cute) items, in some relation with one another (as in, not random assortments of earrings and necklaces that no one wants) you're much more likely to get someone to trade with you (most of the time regardless of the retail value.. but it matters somewhat). i thought there was no way i was letting go of that bag... but i changed my mind once someone offered me that.

you also have to keep in mind that, under LBB policy, your bag must remain at least $75. that said, if someone has a $98 bag, chances are thats the majority of the retail value of their LBB - so trading for say, your $48 jelly might be out of the question, even if they would be willing to do it... hope this helped!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh that's good to know about the value! So far I'm super happy with everything but this one necklace that I stupidly traded the purse for! Gagh. I should've held out longer lol.

But it's super fun to trade! I hope I get some offers for the necklace tomorrow. It's super pretty, just not really me so much.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

haha i know what you mean! i started out with a retail of $130 and i just kept accepting random trades cause i wasnt in love with anything, now i'm at $108 but very happy with my two items! i'm in a love/hate relationship with this owl necklace right now... so i don't know what i'm gonna do with that haha


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2012)

lol! I'll have to look up that owl necklace! The necklace I have is that Lydell NYC multistrand one.


----------



## amandak88 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the Steve Madden snake bag as my first item, and i was NOT letting it go - until someone offered me sunglasses and an ADORABLE leopard clutch for it. if you offer two lower priced (but cute) items, in some relation with one another (as in, not random assortments of earrings and necklaces that no one wants) you're much more likely to get someone to trade with you (most of the time regardless of the retail value.. but it matters somewhat). i thought there was no way i was letting go of that bag... but i changed my mind once someone offered me that.
> 
> you also have to keep in mind that, under LBB policy, your bag must remain at least $75. that said, if someone has a $98 bag, chances are thats the majority of the retail value of their LBB - so trading for say, your $48 jelly might be out of the question, even if they would be willing to do it... hope this helped!


 That helps a lot actually! I didn't know about the LBB policy (although I probably should have)! Thank you for pointing that out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been thinking about trying to trade the bow ring and the satchel for something closer to the price of the Steve Madden bag, then trying to trade for that. But the idea of losing those two things and ending up with a bag I don't want is scary! I'm hoping that I'll get better at trading as time goes on!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

your best bet would probably be to try to trade the satchel for a clutch or possibly a betsey johnson necklace [can't speak for everyone but they're ADORABLE - i have the rose one coming soon i'm super excited!] since the jellys are extremely common... LBB was giving them out in practically every new opened bag for about a day and try to trade the bow right up for sunglasses or maybe a coordinating piece of jewelry, and go from there. i can't find the retail of the bow ring so idk how easy or hard that'd be (probably can't find it cause im tired lolol) trading has been slower than usual the past few days anyway, i'm guessing around Monday things will start picking up.

edit: and remember, if you really mess up your bag - you can ALWAYS cancel it before it ships. a lot of people don't know that - but i've canceled mine twice. just try not to make a habit of that - they start to get suspicious since people have been making multiple accounts and trading with themselves (but if your account doesn't have suspicious activity it shouldn't be a problem). i wouldn't do it more than two times though


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i know what you mean! i started out with a retail of $130 and i just kept accepting random trades cause i wasnt in love with anything, now i'm at $108 but very happy with my two items! i'm in a love/hate relationship with this owl necklace right now... so i don't know what i'm gonna do with that haha


 Did you see the pictures I took? I thought it was WAY too big...but then I tried it on and love it! Even my boyfriend loves it and he's super picky haha. I think it's a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

also yay i traded! I traded my earrings for the love notes pouch in yellow (I love yellow!) and my eagle necklace for the $20 feather earrings. So I ended up being even with my trading value even though I traded up with one and down with the other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not that I know how big the pouch is I'm hoping that will be my makeup pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably still try to trade up though since I love jewelry more than bags!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

i was trying to search for the post where you showed a picture hahaha i think i am gonna keep it, i like bigger necklaces anyway - i had nooo idea the betsey johnson ones were sooo long (until after i ordered it) which made me love it even more hahah. i also got the love notes pouch (coming tomorrow! YAY!) and i was hoping it was gonna be bigger anyway - i dunno why everything on this site is so much larger than we anticipate lmao its ok with me 

you'll probably be able to trade up the makeup pouch, i always got a lot of offers for that one


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw a bunch of the bcbgeneration clutches at lord and taylor. omg they are huge.


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, I found the measurements for the BCBGeneration clutch that's on LBB here http://www.zappos.com/bcbgeneration-jacklyn-wallet-clutch-neon-red

It's so cute though. I want it. I'm wondering what to trade for it.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 22, 2012)

I caved and traded my glasses for the owl mat


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2012)

I traded the necklace for a different one that's more my style, and the penguin iphone case. My bags value has gone by about $20 since I started trading though. I should've hung onto my bag longer and tried to trade it for this other bag that I really like.

Ah well!

But I'm happy to have 5 items in my bag again and the necklace i have now is much more my style than the one I had, which is ultimately more important than retail value is. Even though it's hard to tell myself that! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone(s) is lucky because I fell in love with their purse this morning and put up a trade for my Betsey necklace + my penguin case (both of which I had planned to keep) for their purse. The stuff I'm trading comes up to $10 more than their purse. I know I would personally jump on such a trade in a hot minute. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and traded my glasses for the owl mat


 SOmeone is offering me that Lucy clutch for my glasses ($60) UGH I WANT.

But I know that that clutch is on sale for like 33 on piperlime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone(s) is lucky because I fell in love with their purse this morning and put up a trade for my Betsey necklace + my penguin case (both of which I had planned to keep) for their purse. The stuff I'm trading comes up to $10 more than their purse. I know I would personally jump on such a trade in a hot minute. LOL.


 which purse?


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2012)

Ohh I love that Betsey necklace!

I'm super torn between just having my items ship now, or waiting the 5 days left on my trade! It's so hard!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

AHHHH My thread earrings traded for the Tonga Blush!!! I"M SO HAPPPYYYY. I'm getting Topeka in my last bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it's a $6 trade up!

Someone is offering me Prague...but as pretty as it is I have a blush color just like it. Although this is probably better quality than that one...I'll probably stick with Tonga because it looks more orangey in some of the swatches which I like

edit: someone is offering me the lip quad + a hipster candle for $35 value for it...I really like the candle and the +$10 but I'm not a lipgloss person at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh I love that Betsey necklace!
> 
> I'm super torn between just having my items ship now, or waiting the 5 days left on my trade! It's so hard!


 I see you shipped your box! don't feel bad, I shipped my 2nd bag less than 3 days after I had it, I loved it so much and just new it wouldn't get any better because I wouldn't want any other trades!

Also i'm SUPER jealous of your bag. I've been trying to get that teal purse forever!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2012)

I ended up buying the bag I had and signing up for a new one to get the green crossbody BCBG bag I wanted.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it green? I thought it was teal? Either way, that's an awesome choice!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

I opened another bag today, lol. I'm afraid I'll end up canceling, I have a pair of kenneth jay lane earrings I like but everthing else is junk I'd give away or put on ebay.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wait it out! I HATED my bag the first day I got it and now its so much better! I can't believe i've traded this much in the last 2 days.

If it really bugs you, just put in a BUNCH of trades for things you like and then don't check the site for awhile. For some reason that's when I get the best of my trades accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was out with my boyfriend last night and around 1am I checked my phone and had gotten awesome trades accepted! haha You never know what people are looking for so it's best to just go all out and try to get things even if you think they won't accept it...thats what i've learned with this site


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, i'm following someone that has been trying to trade me their cargo products for my glasses (i wanted to see what all they have because the trades have been tempting) and I've gotten 3 e-mail notifications about her starting a new bag in the last like 8 hours. I noticed in her activity that she's opened TWLEVE bags in the last 6 days. That's insane! And one of them even had my glasses as her main item...so i dont know why she wants mine unless she traded it away the first time! Plus i'm pretty sure those glasses are still around to choose as a main item...so I don't know why she doens't choose them!

so strange


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

I know who you're talking about, I think she's just canceling her bags because if you look, she's picking the same main item over and over again... i'm guessing she probably doesn't like the other items she's getting with it though


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

How do you even cancel a bag? I see no option on the site. Is this woman calling them up/emailing them every time she wants to cancel?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh and I decided to for sure trade that particular Betsey necklace I had. I need to see it, or something like it, in person and try it on, because it looks like it's going to hang right in the middle of my boobs and I hate that.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the rose one coming soon and I think it's the same length so i'll make sure i let you know or take a pic! 

you just go on the live chat, give them your email and they cancel it for you. i wouldn't want to do it that many times (i've done it twice and i thought that was too much), i feel like they'll start to get suspicious or something... not that i'm doing anything wrong but idk i feel bad hahaha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes someone accepted my cheapy jewelry for a matt and nat wallet that I wanted, that I can surely trade for something decent if I see it. I like the wallet though, and all they took was some cheapy jewelry...the dreaded blue bangles, a cuff, and some earrings. Now I have Kenneth jay lane earrings and the wallet, my bag is a $125 value and I love both things. Lookiing up!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I decided to for sure trade that particular Betsey necklace I had. I need to see it, or something like it, in person and try it on, because it looks like it's going to hang right in the middle of my boobs and I hate that.


 Haha yeah you don't want to be in the position I am with the torquoise one! I decided to stay away from too many necklaces now and stick with bracelets (those seem to be represented the best and will usually fit).

And in that light, i'm debating trading my blush for your bangles...I really want the blush but I just realized I already have 4 blushes and one Cargo one coming in the mail! Is that too many to have? I feel like it'll take forever to even get through one of them even though I use blush everyday!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the rose one coming soon and I think it's the same length so i'll make sure i let you know or take a pic!
> 
> you just go on the live chat, give them your email and they cancel it for you. i wouldn't want to do it that many times (i've done it twice and i thought that was too much), i feel like they'll start to get suspicious or something... not that i'm doing anything wrong but idk i feel bad hahahW


 Well currently I have a $80 double ring in rose gold in my bag. I think it's really cute, love the flower and pearl, plus rose gold is super in style, but I don't know how I'll like it in person. If I can't trade it for something else, I think I'll still ship my bag and if I don't like it I'll ship the ring back for an $80 retail value item credit in my next bag. 



 Win-win, IMO.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, your blush is one of the only things I'm willing to trade my bangles for! HAHA! It's up to you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, your blush is one of the only things I'm willing to trade my bangles for! HAHA! It's up to you.


 Wait, hold on, I don't have the bangles anymore. Someone traded me for a Cargo blush stick. DAMN! hahahahaha!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh yeahhh I remember seeing that!! Well if you get the colorstick in the pink color then I may trade you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I've never had a cream blush and i've always wanted to try one! Although i'm sure you would want that one too haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeahhh I remember seeing that!! Well if you get the colorstick in the pink color then I may trade you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 lol, that's going to be a hard decision as the pink one is the other one I like, hahahahahaha! I'm hoping whoever has that looks horrible with pink blush and would love my awesome St. Tropez one in return.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I love LOVE cream blush now after getting two different Revolution sticks in my Birchboxes. They are my go to blush lately. So easy to pack it and go without worrying about having a blush brush with you. Plus they double as a lipstick and eye shadow. My new fave thing, seriously!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm so jealous you got those in your BB! I got the tinted lip balm and the willa moisturizer. Blah. Haha i'm happy with it but I really wanted the revolution stick!!

Now you're making me really want that cream stick haha. What would St. Tropez be good for (since it doens't seem like it would be a good blush)? Highlighting?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> I know who you're talking about, I think she's just canceling her bags because if you look, she's picking the same main item over and over again... i'm guessing she probably doesn't like the other items she's getting with it though


 She REALLY wants my glasses. She's offering me 3 items now valued at $56. But I don't like any of them!!! Blah. I wish she would offer me things I like hahaha. She keeps on trading her things for wither cheaper or uglier products it doesn't make sense!! No wonder why she would keep canceling (if that's what she's doing)


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 22, 2012)

Leilani how do those double rings work?  i've always wondered... isnt it annoying having your fingers stuck together? LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous you got those in your BB! I got the tinted lip balm and the willa moisturizer. Blah. Haha i'm happy with it but I really wanted the revolution stick!!
> 
> Now you're making me really want that cream stick haha. What would St. Tropez be good for (since it doens't seem like it would be a good blush)? Highlighting?


 Actually, I think it would be a great blush and I'm okay with getting it. I want to buy a different Cargo product everytime I do a LBB. I building quite the Cargo product collection this way. LOL! 

I think it's super similar to what JLo wears, color wise. Would look amazing during the summer with a tan, IMO. It looks comparable with the Revolution stick in Sunkissed.

http://www.foxyvoxy.com/2012/03/31/review-cargo-color-sticks-in-st-tropez-and-maui/


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani how do those double rings work?  i've always wondered... isnt it annoying having your fingers stuck together? LOL


 I don't know! HAHA! I always wanted one and I see lots of girls (I think even Michelle Phan) wearing them, so they can't be that annoying, right? And if so, it's light to ship back for an $80 credit in my next bag. So that means I get my main item, two-three other items, then my return credit ($80 value) in my next bag? Yes please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll never know cause someone traded me that ring for a necklace I've always lusted after. lol. $20 trade down from the ring but $15 trade up from my Betsey Johnson necklace I started with. WIN!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

My bag is really starting to shape up! $160 value and I'd wear everything happily! I want to wear the all silver necklace with that bangle, the expensive pretty necklace with that cuff, and I have makeup! Happy Leilani is happy! WOOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever gotten a hold of any of the $36 XELA candles? I have someone wanting to trade me one but I am unsure how well those trade :/

I have a Cargo cream blush in my bag right now : ) I've never tried anything by them so I kinda want to keep it, but I also still wanna see how high I can get my item. So conflicted hah


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a hold of any of the $36 XELA candles? I have someone wanting to trade me one but I am unsure how well those trade :/
> 
> I have a Cargo cream blush in my bag right now : ) I've never tried anything by them so I kinda want to keep it, but I also still wanna see how high I can get my item. So conflicted hah


 I have a feeling the candles are hard to get rid of...but i've also heard they're pretty big candles, so if you get one and like candles it would be nice! I don't like the scents of them though (i like fruity candles). I would keep the blush if I were you, unless something you REALLY want gets offered. The cargo products are almost completely out at this point! only 1-3 people have each product.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is really starting to shape up! $160 value and I'd wear everything happily! I want to wear the all silver necklace with that bangle, the expensive pretty necklace with that cuff, and I have makeup! Happy Leilani is happy! WOOOHOOOOOO!


 AHHH so I finaly checked out the necklace after so long of thinking it was ugly. For some reason in the picture it looked to me like it has tons of leather/suede cheetah print strings/fringe. Haha I had NO idea it was completely different! It's actually cute!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

True about the Cargo makeup! The ONLY thing I'll trade my Cargo for is Cargo, in a color more suited for my skin tone. I won't even combine it with something else at this point to get a better item. I'm happy with what I have. And omg, I Ioooove the necklace. I really love big, bold, pieces of jewelry, especially necklaces. I get complimented on my necklaces all of the time.

At this point, there are only 5 things I like more than my necklace, and they are all bags. One would be an even trade, and the other four bags are pricey, so I combined my necklace with the cuff for the higher priced bag offer. Ugh, I know I'm going to regret letting the necklace/cuff go if someone accepts my offer.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mannnn someone offered me those cute Audrey earrings and a cute wall stick ons of the "jazzy" flowers or whatever it's called (total value $56) for my glasses...I love the earrings but I'm SO not an earrings person unless they're really unique and dangly...I guess I'll keep the trade there until I decide (of until it goes away haha)

What do you guys think? I told myself I wouldn't trade for any less than $60-65 though for the glasses! I guess I have 3 days left of trading though...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

So... I looked at my necklace further and read the description that they are PINK and grey beads. I thought they were smokey peach colored or something, and I know sometimes color on LBB is off. PINK?! I cancelled ALL offers I had out for it. I'll try for my $60 bag some other way. The necklace stays.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

haha i'm glad the description was helpful this time!!!

I found a blog that shows the audrey earrings she got in her LBB and they are super shiny...I thought they would be matte. So I guess that decided it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm not into shiny things!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i'm glad the description was helpful this time!!!
> 
> I found a blog that shows the audrey earrings she got in her LBB and they are super shiny...I thought they would be matte. So I guess that decided it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm not into shiny things!


 Link those earrings you are talking about, and the blog. I heart shiny. loool.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Link those earrings you are talking about, and the blog. I heart shiny. loool.


 http://harrisburghotspot.blogspot.com/2012/04/little-black-box-lbb-review.html

There's the blog! You'll have to enlarge the picture to see (it's the last picture on the post)

and here's the picture on the site!http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/901/gorjana-audrey-stud-earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa the star necklace and bird necklace are HUUUUGE! I never dreamed they would ever be that big! I know it's off topic but wow!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I know!!! That's why I'm staying away from necklaces for the most part haha. They're small enough that shipping is cheap though for returns, so that's nice.

What did you think about the earrings? I'm changing my mind again about them and kinda like them...but again, i'm more into really flashy earrings!

Part of me thinks the only reason I like the trade is because I want to raise the value of my bag by $20 haha. Hmmmm I cant' decideeee, I REALLY like the glasses though...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Also, what's up with people not wanting my love notes pouch? It's adorable! People are crazy.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know!!! That's why I'm staying away from necklaces for the most part haha. They're small enough that shipping is cheap though for returns, so that's nice.
> 
> ...


 Those earrings aren't me, cause I'm really into huge and bold when it comes to earrings too. The only small earrings I've seen that I like are the BCBG ones for $24 on there or diamond/gemstone studs. BUT, that's why LBB is so awesome, something worth a lot to me is worth nothing to someone else, so huge trade ups and trade downs happen.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, what's up with people not wanting my love notes pouch? It's adorable! People are crazy.


 I only ever had the black love notes pouch and omg, that thing got so many offers! I traded up by something like $10 to something really nice when I finally traded mine.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Those earrings aren't me, cause I'm really into huge and bold when it comes to earrings too. The only small earrings I've seen that I like are the BCBG ones for $24 on there or diamond/gemstone studs. BUT, that's why LBB is so awesome, something worth a lot to me is worth nothing to someone else, so huge trade ups and trade downs happen.


 Ahhh I had those earrings for awhile! I traded up a lot to get them on a random trade. I woke up at like 5:30am on accident and I saw that trade and took it right away haha. And then someone traded me the cute leaf bangles for them...which I accidentally traded way down by getting stuck. I wish I still had those earrings now! The person who took them wanted those $20 carol torquoise earrings I had. I always seem to get really good offers for those.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I only ever had the black love notes pouch and omg, that thing got so many offers! I traded up by something like $10 to something really nice when I finally traded mine.


 People offered me those $24 devil bangles...and other than that they've only offered me things that are $16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay, there are some CRAZY trades going on one after another on the news feed.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I decide i'm going to put out my blush for some trades, but only for things I REALLY want! The thins I want are in the 30s though so I doubt I'll get them, but you never know!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ughhh you should e-mail them about it. That's what I did a week ago. They dont' seem to have done anything about it though...

I just saw someone traded their $26 bracelets for a $56 steve madden clutch ...hmmmm shady



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, there are some CRAZY trades going on one after another on the news feed.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone else think that 3-piece wine set is adorable?? I love wine though haha. I may have to try and trade my pouch for that before my ship day...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else think that 3-piece wine set is adorable?? I love wine though haha. I may have to try and trade my pouch for that before my ship day...


 haha, that is cute! I say you trade last moment though, just in case. You should probably trade the yellow love notes pouch for the black first, if you can, and if you like it better.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 22, 2012)

Hola Chicas,

I have yet to receive my bag and I was wondering where little black bag ships out of?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hola Chicas,
> 
> I have yet to receive my bag and I was wondering where little black bag ships out of?


 Southern California. 





That said, sadly, that means I get $4ish sales tax added onto my bag. I wish they would give CA residents free shipping so we paid the same price as other states, or did something to offset it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

*RANDOM*

I gotta say, I'm a really big fan of the two items of Robert Rose jewelry I have so far. I'm really excited to own more jewelry from him. I loveLOVE my earrings and necklace from last time. So exotic looking paired together and goes great with my usual makeup and black hair.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! 

I live in CA too, and having to pay tax does suck. Hopefully my little black bag gets to me when my mom isn't home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She hates it when my spend money online.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhh you should e-mail them about it. That's what I did a week ago. They dont' seem to have done anything about it though...
> 
> I just saw someone traded their $26 bracelets for a $56 steve madden clutch ...hmmmm shady


 Yes! I just came on here to post about that--WTH.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I just came on here to post about that--WTH.


 Yeah the bracelet and clutch trade is what got me going, "Whaaaa?" I mean, it "could" be legit. I got a pink jelly in trade for the same price bracelet the other day (and ended up trading it for sunglasses, lol). But that happened back when they were just giving out jellies with the sunglasses. Someone could have opened their bag and immediately hated the jelly, saw my silver leaves bracelet, liked it, and traded without even thinking of value. It happens. But something about that particular trade made me go...


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

The person "Gabbi" also traded a bunch of times immediately after opening the bag, including a trade with a "Gabi." She also traded away all three of her original items, then immediately got the Madden back for the bracelets, which seems a bit weird.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

There are still a zillion jellies. I put in an offer for a teal one and a pink one. There are like 11 teal ones! LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, if none of my other offers get accepted I'm shipping tonight or tomorrow morning. I'm pretty happy with my bag. It all comes down to waiting on a blush color trade. Again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

Ughh there is a 56 dollar offer on my $40 earrings but its a dime a dozen necklace and the damn bangles.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess I could always take them and return for extra items next time if I can't get rid of them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I could always take them and return for extra items next time if I can't get rid of them.


 I'm thinking that's my plan from here on out if I get stuck with something I don't like.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that's my plan from here on out if I get stuck with something I don't like.


 Eventually we'll have bags of like, 17 things. It will get hard though. because the more things you have the less money you can get back. May just sell on ebay.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

lol I am offended, someone just offered me 18 dollar earrings for my 85 dollar wallet! wtf.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel like I get jaded the more I stare at this stuff. I get especially offended when one of the monster cartoon iPhone cases shows up as a trade.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I get jaded the more I stare at this stuff. I get especially offended when one of the monster cartoon iPhone cases shows up as a trade.


 hahahahah, if it is a 20 dollar disparity it doesn't bother me, but almost 70 dollars? You have to know that is my big item. 

I traded for the bangles and the necklace, then traded those for the floral scarf which I'm now considering trading for a kenneth jay lane bracelet. lmao, I hated this bag this morning but I have none of my original items on me, and I quite like it now!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if some of the people hope you'll accidentally trade your big item because of the page's interface. 

Just got a Cargo blush stick that I'm happy about. Now I have my own $18 earrings that I'll try to make something out of...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay, officially in love with the BCBG rose clutch that they have a preview of on their FB! Ahhhh!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

AHHH Someone is offering me a cute robert rose silver bangle and the $35 set of blue and green bangle that I REALLY want. 

it's a $57 trade for my $38 glasses!!!

What should I do ladies? I need help! I REALLY want that bracelet but I think i could find something similar for cheaper elsewhere...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW another girl (both names have her first name Lindsey with different last names) just traded a $22 bangle for $60 betsey glasses. Wow. This is getting bad.

I reported her, along with Gabbi/Melanie. when I clicked on Gabbi it actually had her name Melanie (same name as the person she traded with) by her bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW another girl (both names have her first name Lindsey with different last names) just traded a $22 bangle for $60 betsey glasses. Wow. This is getting bad.


 I was about to say the same thing. If that is the same person, which it likely is, how freaking obnoxious!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH Someone is offering me a cute robert rose silver bangle and the $35 set of blue and green bangle that I REALLY want.
> 
> ...


 That's a decent trade! It's so hard to decide sometimes on there. Such a gamble. lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to say the same thing. If that is the same person, which it likely is, how freaking obnoxious!


 So is it that they open two bags, trade all of the good stuff to one bag, then cancel the other bag? Ew.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's a decent trade! It's so hard to decide sometimes on there. Such a gamble. lol.


 I know ugh. The thing is that I already am getting the OTHER silver bangle similar to it in my 2nd bag...

And the original girl with the wall decals and the audrey earrings is now offering me the decals with the rose gold angular hoops that I really want too. Ughhhh I want those more than the bracelets actually but I don't know how I feel about the wall decals even though theyre cute...the Glasses are amazing but I could get two more cute items instead! Ahhh choices....I dont' even know if the glasses will look good on me honestly, I have such a small face that I have to pick the right frame for them usually. 

Bah, I wish they would offer me the bracelets AND the earrings hahaha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So is it that they open two bags, trade all of the good stuff to one bag, then cancel the other bag? Ew.


 That looks to be what they are doing. I couldn't understand for the life of me why someone would trade with themselves until I figured that out. Yes, it took me a while to figure out. hahahahahaha.

I pretty much made a family member open an account last week, paid them to use it, and got the fug yet cute bag I missed out on last time. They currently have their own bag open now, but said family member is freaking out that it's not going good. I personally think the bag looks pretty sweet and am considering paying to take it off of their hands if they don't like it. I'm pathetic. lol. But I budgeted $300 to get a new bag for myself and I look at all I've gotten for less than that (including *two* new bags and *two* new pairs of sunglasses) and I'm so happy. 

I'm such an addict that if I could have two accounts I wouldn't even bother trading with myself, I'd just have two bags happily going at one time. 






 Well that is, if I could afford such a habit after I spend all of my budgeted new bag money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree, I would never trade with myself, I would just want two bags and 2x the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't like the thought of canceling a bag unless I really get unlucky somehow. Even this terrible bag ended up being great!

I dont' think i'm going to do the earrings trade, a BUNCH of vince camuto stuff is only sale for $13 on dillards.com Even though those earrings aren't on there a bunch of things similar to them is. They're all really cute things though, maybe i'll just order from dillards 

I actually don't think I would regret trading the glasses, I think I would only be afraid that I would missed an even better offer later on! Ughh


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so excited for my teal bag! It's my favorite color and I really love it.

This site is so addicting! It's terrible how fun it is to trade. I keep getting offers for my bag but that's the one item I really am attached to in my bag!

Are their bags made well though? I'm worried it's going to be like the Urban outfitters stuff I've purchased. Super expensive and poorly made. So I'm nervous!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad your happy with your bag! You're whole bag looks GREAT! I think they have pretty good things. I've only gotten their clothing and shoes but they're good quality. Urban outfitters is weird like that...I agree with you. I bought a necklace from them and the pendant fell out the 3rd time I wore it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm havign SO much trouble deciding whether I should do this trade or not...I REALLY like these bracelets and i'm not sure if the glasses will even look good on me...

Here are the bracelets = http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1006/rj-graziano-beaded-stretch-bracelet

sorry I keep asking haha i'm just really considering taking the trade and can't decide!!! The glasses are cute...but there are still 5 left from the main page that people can choose as their main item...and i'm sure they'll be getting more sunglasses since they're so popular! Hmmm and my bag would be going up $19 in value. blah I cant' decide.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 23, 2012)

Just shipped my bag: cargo stick blush in the paler shade, striped Nila Anthony bag, black penguin iPhone case. Very happy with everything.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm glad your happy with your bag! You're whole bag looks GREAT! I think they have pretty good things. I've only gotten their clothing and shoes but they're good quality. Urban outfitters is weird like that...I agree with you. I bought a necklace from them and the pendant fell out the 3rd time I wore it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Yay! TY! I'm excited because I am getting the bracelet I bought in my first bag, but in the other color combo, which is what I wanted really badly! So far I love everything.

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who has had that happen at UO, I mean, not glad that you had it happen too, but it really sucks that their stuff is like that! I bought a purse that was something like $70 and it was still $30 on clearance, and it completely fell apart after 1 week of use! After that I vowed no more faux leather because I have terrible luck with it.

It always ends up peeling and my purses last hardly any time.

Those are cute bracelets! Which do you think you would wear more? The bracelets or the glasses?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm glad your happy with your bag! You're whole bag looks GREAT! I think they have pretty good things. I've only gotten their clothing and shoes but they're good quality. Urban outfitters is weird like that...I agree with you. I bought a necklace from them and the pendant fell out the 3rd time I wore it
> 
> ...


 I think UO's things are so cute, but I will NEVER buy anything for more than $10-20 there on sale because of that reason. My messenger bag right now was only $10 originally $60. I'm surprised its lasted over a year already!! The only thing I bought full price was a pencil skirt and that seems to be good quality too. But other than that I try to stay away from regularly priced items. I think the glasses are so cute, but because I dont' wear contacts daily I probably won't wear them as much as i'd like to...plus I already have a black pair that I think would match my outfits better. I think i'll wait another hour and then decide, I really like those colors and that's what my wardrobe centers around too (blues/teals/greens/purples and yellows). Thanks for your input!!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

You're welcome. =]

It's so hard to decide on trades! I think that's how they get us, that feeling of urgency. I think that the hour is a good time because then you can really think about it, but also other better trades might come up too.

There is so much cute stuff on that site that it's really hard to decide on things.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

So I watched a video on youtube and the girl got the glasse. They are WAY darker then in the picture (which i fine!) but they definitely look way too big for my face!!! They git hers well but I have a pretty small/skinny face.  That helps me decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I watched a video on youtube and the girl got the glasse. They are WAY darker then in the picture (which i fine!) but they definitely look way too big for my face!!! They git hers well but I have a pretty small/skinny face.  That helps me decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ohhh, can you post the link to the video?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course! They are still SUPER cute. But my face is too small haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

I took the trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! Congrats! =]


----------



## maryissa (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww, yea the glasses look a little big. I have them in my bag right now, and my face is small too, but I think I'll have to gamble and keep them. My last 2 favorite sunglasses were given to me, and I didn't try them on, so maybe I'll have the same luck with these. And I go through alot of sunglasses throughout the year because I just throw them in purse and they get broken.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG i have that bird necklace coming tomorrow... that thing is humungous ): idk how i feel about it... it looked so cute and dainty!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh and p.s. - don't be too concerned with the people who are trading w/ themselves...

LBB can tell if they're doing so, and when they go to cancel their one bag - they will make them cancel or keep both bags (; silly geese.


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2012)

Really wanted to wait for May to open my new bag, but the Jewelry holders are tempting me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah those are cute, i'm surprised though how little new items they have though...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah those are cute, i'm surprised though how little new items they have though...


 I think they might be stocking up for may 1


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm hoping throughout the day they will add more. Is trading still slow though?

I do wish that sometimes they would throw in an item as one of their picks to be something more of what you want and not what they are trying to get rid of. And by what you want I mean things that go with your profile more.


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think they might be stocking up for may 1


 Which makes me wonder if they will add new items next Monday or not since the first is on a Tuesday


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm good question. I think they'll probably still put them out on Monday. I guess people can just start a new one then since there's no way to have two bags open at once (on one account)


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2012)

If you start one before the 1st does it count as your monthly bag if it's still open during that time?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

I"m not sure...maybe it automatically cancels.skips your month bag for you.

I'm wearing my owl necklace to class today, yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2012)

Wish I didn't miss out on that, but no one would trade me for it unless it was one of my higher priced items.

I also asked that question on LBB's Facebook, so I will see what they say and report back if you girl's are interested in knowing too.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

I honestly got mine out of pure luck. There were only 2 at the time floating around and I tried trading everything for it, even some high priced items. Finally I went through this weird 30 seconds of straight trading where I went down to $25, and then up to $38 because someone had an iPad case, and then the person who wanted the case had the necklace.

Someone also offered it to me yesterday for my glasses. I hope they get more owl things next time, like earrings or household products (besides the mat which I can't use at my place).


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 23, 2012)

It's only been like 2 days and I'm already an addict to the LBB site. lol

I want the Robert Rose Headband (I love headbands) but only 1 person has it and she doesn't want to trade for my jewelry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Hmmmmm.....there are way too many things that I want actually. lol


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

I am having the worst luck trading lately. Anyone else?? I have the cream blush stick from Cargo that I don't really want (I have WAY too much blush already) and I can't seem to trade it for anything. Even for some things that are worth less than the blush itself.

Hope it picks up tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only have one day left on my bag.

I was also a little bummed that there wasn't a whole lot of new stuff on the site, considering the amount that went up last week.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm *still* waiting on blush color trade offers.

sigh.

Anyone have an alternate account where they can look at the new stuff offered? I know we don't see anything new while we have an active bag until someone opens a bag with it. Yesterday on Facebook, LBB said new stuff would premiere on Sunday. I'm starting to think they meant this Sunday coming up and not yesterday.


----------



## bloo (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't have a bag opened right now, but only a couple of bags, 2 jewelry holders, and like 5-10ish new jewerly items added. However not all the stuff they gave a sneak peek yesterday is on the site, so we might see more in the next couple of days. They also might be holding back too because next week is the first of the month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having the worst luck trading lately. Anyone else?? I have the cream blush stick from Cargo that I don't really want (I have WAY too much blush already) and I can't seem to trade it for anything. Even for some things that are worth less than the blush itself.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm not having great luck either, one person really wants my bracelets and is trying to give me 2 bleh items (she keeps trying once she gets new items). So i'm hoping she'll offer me some good things once she trades again.

But NO ONE wants my pouch haha. Which is fine, it's really cute and I want it. I'm pretty happy with my bag right now, and i'm actually glad there aren't any great new things that I'm interested in otherwise I would probably ship this and start a new bag before May 1st haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL, same here. I'm sort of thankful there's not much new at this point. It gives me strength to wait it out a bit. 






It's funny that every single time it all comes down to waiting for a blush color/makeup item I like for my skin tone better. Yes, I have a few other offers out there using the silver necklace and cuff combo as a trade, but overall I'm happy enough to ship if I get a blush color I want worse.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

that was me with the owl necklace javagirl!  lol i'm trying to trade for anything i'd like more than it, because i'm still unsure about it so i'm just leaving it up to luck... Ally E. is my other account [my first one actually.. Cupcake is under my mama's credit card looool so that's why i use it more (; ]


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

i've really got my eyes on that betsey bangle &amp; lovebird necklace... they'd look soo cute together but i'm waiting to see what the rose looks like before i get it. i'm pretty sure i'd love the bangle tho so i might pick that one if it ever stops giving me the damn Shameless necklaces as my other item. yuuuuck.

and i'm pretty positive the style quiz is bullcrap because no matter what your "LBB" is (mines houndstooth, in case anyone cares lolol) you get the same items with it..

edit: and that pink tote looks like overalls. just sayin'. lololol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've really got my eyes on that betsey bangle &amp; lovebird necklace... they'd look soo cute together but i'm waiting to see what the rose looks like before i get it. i'm pretty sure i'd love the bangle tho so i might pick that one if it ever stops giving me the damn Shameless necklaces as my other item. yuuuuck.
> 
> ...


 hahaha i agree about the tote. and the bangle is cute, i trust bracelets on this site so i'd go for it.

I sent in my items for an exchange today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It ended up being $5 to ship it and package it, so I'm glad I decided to not take the $22 return and to get $52 of items in my next bag instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha i agree about the tote. and the bangle is cute, i trust bracelets on this site so i'd go for it.
> 
> I sent in my items for an exchange today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It ended up being $5 to ship it and package it, so I'm glad I decided to not take the $22 return and to get $52 of items in my next bag instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome! I can't wait to see what you end up with next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was FINALLY able to get rid of this necklace that I have been trying to trade since yesterday morning. Hah. Ended up getting the Cargo Smokey Eye Duo too! Trading finally picked up for me, it seems.

EDIT: And just after I wrote that someone traded me earrings AND the Cargo Cheek Activator in Coral


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!! Lucky! I want the cheek activator so badddd


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

oOoOo... someone  offered me the smokey eye duo, barcelona palette and a candle for my bag..

must. stay. strong.

the thing is, i have so much bags, eyeshadows AND candles... i may wait for a really unique item combination.

or just open a new bag, either one works lmao

i've never tried cargo cosmetics... so idk what to expect from them. and idk what that candle smells like either hahah kind of a gamble

also! awaiting the arrival of my gigantic bird necklace... lmfao to go with my gigantic love notes pouch and more than likely a gigantic leopard clutch since everything on this site has elephantitis.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm *still* waiting on blush color trade offers.
> 
> ...


 If you log out of your account and go to this url http://www.littleblackbag.com/gallery you'll be able to see the gallery and the items people can still choose from, without having to be signed in.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

I see something new that I want. 





Must. resist. closing. this. bag.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2012)

lol! I know. I think I might just close the current bag I have, because there really isn't much else I want. I do like that jewelry holder that they posted on FB though.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see something new that I want.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha what did you spot that's got you tempted??


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha what did you spot that's got you tempted??


 Betsey stuff. As usual. 








I opened this bag with the Betsey necklace but looked at the measurements and feared it would hang right in the middle of my boobs, which would be just weird. haha. But a bracelet can't do that.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

that betsey bracelet is adorable Leilani!

on further inspection of the dimensions of my leopard clutch.. it is, in fact, huge... ): i have a feeling i'm gonna be sending half my products back.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

I went ahead and shipped my bag...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

They are trying to give me the fabric bib necklace for one of my two items with my Betsey bracelet. Gonna have to do better than that, LBB, to make me order another bag.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

i've been having that same problem... and the ugly Shameless necklaces. meep ):


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lame! I guess i'll keep my bag for the rest of my 3 days then



> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been having that same problem... and the ugly Shameless necklaces. meep ):


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, let me know how you like the necklace/or don't like it haha. Before you decide you should try it on though, I liked it a lot better after that


----------



## maryissa (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a Nila Anthony Yellow Trim Satchel in my bag right now, but I don't know how I'm feeling about it. :/


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

the bird one or the owl one? i feel like i'll probably like it, i have a huge owl one already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just think they should do a better job of representing how LARGE these items are... maybe they could post a picture of it next to something people recognize the size of...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

i'm almost about to buy another bag for the betsey love birds necklace. i have no idea what my obsession is with bird necklaces... lmaoooo


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

I found the Betsey bracelet elsewhere for $22. My issue is that one looks about two shades lighter than the one on LBB. I prefer the dark pink on LBB to the medium one I found elsewhere, and the light pink on Macy's site. My issue is if that one LBB is selling isn't really hot pink and is really that medium shade I'm seeing everywhere else, Imma be mad cause this time around I'd much rather just buy the item elsewhere and wait until I freakishly love something more expensive to start another LBB. There has been issues before with colors being totally different than what is show on LBB.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow so... remember the "Gabbi" girl that traded with "Melanie Bennett" ... she changed her name back to Melanie Bennett so she was definitely trading with herself. So mad. So so mad. hahah... she's gonna be even more mad when she tries to cancel her other bag and they're like .. nope!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, I opened a bag for it but if this one doesn't go as I want it to this will be the very first bag I actually cancel because I can get an AMAZE deal on this very bracelet elsewhere for $23 and not waste a main item pick on LBB.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

My first LBB arrived at my house today!!!! I'm so, so excited. I love both of my items.

I had the BCBGeneration Grey Envelope Clutch and the All The Rage Burnished Leaf Hinge Bracelet. I'll put pictures behind the spoiler if you wanna see them, that way they are not huge and take up the whole thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







 (See how big?! Hah) Or for another comparison...












I was SO SURPRISED how big the clutch is! It's HUGE. I love it though and it will be perfect for all the weddings I am going to this summer. And the bracelet is even cuter in person. All in all, I'm a happy camper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, my new bag is going better. The ONLY Shameless necklace I really loved was the "kitten" "tiger" one because I totally call myself a kitten! I have other necklaces that say kitten on it, and I like the idea of flipping it around and being like, "Grrr, I iz Tigerrrr" 






And OH WOW RILEE!!! I love your stuff! I get two boxes from LBB today, I do believe. The one I got with the blue trim satchel and the one I force a family member to register for (lol) so I could get the fug/cute bag! YAAAY!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, my new bag is going better. The ONLY Shameless necklace I really loved was the "kitten" "tiger" one because I totally call myself a kitten! I have other necklaces that say kitten on it, and I like the idea of flipping it around and being like, "Grrr, I iz Tigerrrr"
> 
> ...


 Hahaha you definitely need the Kitten/Tiger necklace now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&amp; Thanks!! I love it too. Be sure to take pictures if your packages arrive!!!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

OOO! i just got that leaf bracelet in my new bag i just opened!! you inspired me to keep it  lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Arggg no one is offering me ANYTHING today!! And i'm not getting any responses to my offers (they could at least say no!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

AHHH someone just offered me 2 cute $18 earrings i've been eying for my $35 stretchy bracelet... 

I"m tempted!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

I accepted the offer, now I have 6 items wooo. My blush, watch, a necklace and three pairs of earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 23, 2012)

I was so ready to buy something today but none of the new things excite me!! Ahh I want to start trading!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I accepted the offer, now I have 6 items wooo. My blush, watch, a necklace and three pairs of earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol, six items is sooo hectic, but fun! I know from experience, though my final bag last time ended up being 5 items.

Speaking of my final bag last time, here it is! I'm really into bold jewelry and maxi dresses during the summer so I'm in love with both necklace/bracelet pairs I got to go together. My Cargo blush stick is a bonus. I try to always get at least one Cargo makeup item each time I do a LBB, so while I have fun buying bags, jewelry, etc., I'm building a pretty awesome Cargo makeup collection at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ahh I know! I guess after I saw the glasses in a video and realized they're too big for me I wasn't really attached to anything (besides my watch and blush). I'm hoping to trade up a bit in the next 2 days, if not I'll probably just combine 2-3 of them for something I really want (maybe the cargo med. set or a bag)

awesome bag by the way!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



lol, six items is sooo hectic, but fun! I know from experience, though my final bag last time ended up being 5 items.

Speaking of my final bag last time, here it is! I'm really into bold jewelry and maxi dresses during the summer so I'm in love with both necklace/bracelet pairs I got to go together. My Cargo blush stick is a bonus. I try to always get at least one Cargo makeup item each time I do a LBB, so while I have fun buying bags, jewelry, etc., I'm building a pretty awesome Cargo makeup collection at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah! I need help.. how do I offer trades to other people?! Im so confused.. lol


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just opened my bag and made one trade (with Rilee!) and feel like i'm ready to ship it already LOL but i shall wait...


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah! I need help.. how do I offer trades to other people?! Im so confused.. lol


 Scroll over any of the items in the gallery or in the news feed, then in the right hand corner there will be an option to "trade" or "love." Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 23, 2012)

OKAY I am addicted too!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

OH man, they have some cute new bags!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKAY I am addicted too!!


 yayyy i followed you!! (I'm Stephanie H.)

Rilee how are you having such good luck!! You have a strategy don't you haha


----------



## maryissa (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH man, they have some cute new bags!!


 Aren't they?! I'm super in love with that yellow bag for some reason.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow Rilee, that's an insane haul so far!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyy i followed you!! (I'm Stephanie H.)
> 
> Rilee how are you having such good luck!! You have a strategy don't you haha


 Hahah I am just offering trades up for anything and everything out there. Some stuff that it just a dollar or two more, and some things that are $10 more. Most people don't mind trading down a few bucks, and then a few times I have gotten lucky with some big trades! Once I get my item to about $50-$60, I take a smaller trade for two items and start alllll over again, hah. I've turned my one set of $12 earrings into a $20 bracelet, $28 blush, $24 bangles, a $22 bracelet and $18 earrings. It has taken me all 7 days though


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

Where do we do live chat? I'm trying to find it.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

Leilani, in the help section, it should pop up in the lower left hand corner... their hours are until 6pm pacific though..


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, in the help section, it should pop up in the lower left hand corner... their hours are until 6pm pacific though..


 That's good to know for future reference. I'm trying to figure things out on there still. Such a n00b issue. lol.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

haha i got the betsey bracelet in my other account to match the lovebird necklace. sooo excited! still tryna get rid of this owl tho lmao

do you think you're gonna keep yours?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

I really wish I waited on picking my bag, as there are a few things I like better than my bracelet now *insert sad panda facey* ...but family member I forced to open an account just cancelled theirs and told me to go ahead and take their LBB over because they were doing it as a gift for me (sweetest ever) and that they "suck at trading". HAHAHAHA.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the chevron bangle Rilee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted that one actually!

MANNN right after I give you those earrings you make a massive trade!! I'm SOOO unlucky!!! Good for you though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the chevron bangle Rilee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted that one actually!
> 
> MANNN right after I give you those earrings you make a massive trade!! I'm SOOO unlucky!!! Good for you though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sorry! I hate when that happens to me! I'm glad you got the chevron bracelet though. I was thinking about keeping that one actually. I have a thing for everything chevron  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha it's okay. I'm trying to trade two items for the Cargo med set now! If I do i'll probably be trading up my other blush. I'm offering a couple bucks above it so we'll see!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha it's okay. I'm trying to trade two items for the Cargo med set now! If I do i'll probably be trading up my other blush. I'm offering a couple bucks above it so we'll see!


 Hahah I've had the same kind of trade out for that set all night but they don't seem to be taking the bait : ( Hopefully you have some luck!

I'm bummed because my bag ends tomorrow and two of the items I really, really want belong to people who must not be checking their bag. No rejection or acceptance for the past few days on all of my trades : / Ughh.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's how my last bag was! I just gave up while I loved what was in it enough, and shipped my bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lame! I already got a "no" from one of them (the girl that opened up 12 bags in the last 5 days). 

Is it sad that now that I have 6 items I want to trade down 3 of them to cute earrings I want? I feel bad trading down haha but I really like some of them!!! I really like the double triangle earrings that are $16...

And I actually REALLY like the decals I have. My room is completely white with nothing on the walls, so I think it'd look cute. Plus I have a bright yellow comforter and flowers would look really nice on the wall next to it!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lame! I already got a "no" from one of them (the girl that opened up 12 bags in the last 5 days).
> 
> ...


 Almost all of the items that I really love are worth less than $25 so I also plan on trading down a bit tomorrow if I don't get any of the higher priced items I like before my trading period ends. It all comes down to what items you like more and are more likely to wear, not the price!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL, I suck at this trading! No one takes any of my trades! haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I suck at this trading! No one takes any of my trades! haha


 I'm the same way!! Every once in awhile I get lucky...but it's maybe once a day haha. Rarely to get a great trade though


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish other LBB people would sign on and accept or deny!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mannn right when I start to like those decals someone accepts my trade haha. That's okay I like the earrings too.

So someone is offering me the necklace with "love you/bite me". I told my boyfriend about these necklaces and he goes "that sure makes it easy for guys to know what mood you're in/if you're PMSing" an whether they should hit on you at a bar or not.  hahahaha


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mannn right when I start to like those decals someone accepts my trade haha. That's okay I like the earrings too.
> 
> So someone is offering me the necklace with "love you/bite me". I told my boyfriend about these necklaces and he goes "that sure makes it easy for guys to know what mood you're in/if you're PMSing" an whether they should hit on you at a bar or not.  hahahaha


 Hahahaha if only we made it that simple for them


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 23, 2012)

> I wish other LBB people would sign on and accept or deny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

I"m always too impatient to wait haha so I keep offering new trades until something happens (or until I get frustrated or am doing my school work)  someone usually accepts when I'm not paying attention.

AHHH I need to write 3 research papers haha. LBB IS THE DEVIL!  After this bag I'm waiting till May 1st (even though that'll only be 6 days later haha)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 23, 2012)

Leilani is tempting me with a necklace I REALLY like. Grrrrr haha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if i want the cheek activator or not... has anyone tried it out? i saw a girl on youtube use it and she looked like a clown ): maybe she just used too much lol...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

AHH MORE NEW ITEMS!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, there are a TON of new items. I must admit that I'm a little sad that people with the rose clutch are now getting Hello Kitty watches with their bags! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know.

I hope I can get rid of this leaf stretchy bracelet! It's not really my style...i'd much rather have the leaf bangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I traded up $6 for it so I couldn't say no haha


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

Aughhhh sooo much new stuff! They have a wallet that matches the teal bag that I have in my bag! Sooo hard not to close this bag out and make another new one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aughhhh sooo much new stuff! They have a wallet that matches the teal bag that I have in my bag! Sooo hard not to close this bag out and make another new one.


 I know!! I really want to get one of those new bags...but because i'm not entirely happy with my bag yet I won't ship it.

I canceled my sample society sub because I wanted to spend more money here haha. Plus I didn't use anything from the last box we got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

Now the cute teal bag that I saw isn't showing up! I ended up pulling the trigger and opening a 3rd bag. But I really really need to stop after this one, for like forever, because I've already spent way way too much money on this!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yayyy thank you for the trade calimel!! I really wanted those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

And I agree, i'm sending way too much and way too much time...I really need to do my research  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i keep getting distracted by this!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy thank you for the trade calimel!! I really wanted those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome! That's so funny that it was you! =] I'll have to friend you on there. I can't tell who is who because of the names and stuff. I have an awful memory for that stuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

haha that's okay, i'm Stephanie H. (I should be under your followers tab) I don't have a picture on there or anything so it's probably hard to recognize anyone


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so bummed I didn't get the HK watch or anything extra with either of my last two bags! Both of them have been 3 item bags.

I really wanted that HK watch too, but it never showed up at all under my options to pick from for my new bag. Neither did the BCBG wallet that I wanted! It's like they disappeared. =(


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think they only had 1-2 of the watches each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and maybe just a couple of the wallet too. I have a feeling they sold out pretty fast! But the rose one you have is really nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus if you decide you're really unhappy with it in the end you can let them know and they'll cancel it for you! I"m sure there will be a lot of new things on May 1st


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm crossing  my fingers that the wallet shows up again on the 1st. =]

We'll see how it goes! If not, I can just cancel and buy it elsewhere.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahhh Steph, I see you got the Cargo Med Kit! I am soooo jealous. I was trying to get it all night.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG this is insane. At 4:30am someone offered me a $68 bag for my BLUSH!!!!

BUt then someone traded me their med set for it a couple hours later!! AHH I WISH I WOULD HAVE BEEN AWAKE!! But still, I'm happy with the set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

SOMeone is offering me a helly kitty watch plus earrrings!!! I wannttttt.

I think I may take that offer haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh Steph, I see you got the Cargo Med Kit! I am soooo jealous. I was trying to get it all night.


 I know! I"m shocked! the same girl who offered me the nice bag ended up accepting the trade with my tonga blush (before I realized she had offered me a bag!) She must REALLY want it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Makes me wonder if I made a mistake letting go of the tonga haha. Why is it so popular?!!?

Rilee you are offering a LOT Of tempting trades on this!!! I love eyeliner boo haha I want your liquid one haha


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Makes me wonder if I made a mistake letting go of the tonga haha. Why is it so popular?!!?
> 
> Rilee you are offering a LOT Of tempting trades on this!!! I love eyeliner boo haha I want your liquid one haha


 Hahaha I want it soooo bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As much as I love the eyeliner and the smokey eye set I have, the colors in the Med kit match my skin so much better... and I never wear smokey eyes. So I am pulling hard for that kit (there are two out there) and the Safari kit which seems to have popped back up. I have a lot of stuff that I wouldn't be upset if I didn't end up with in my bag. I would rather have something I would use all the time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking too about the tonga (though I never thought someone would trade me for just that!!). 

Also I agree, I don't wear eyeshadows besides browns and nudes and the cargo blush stick doensn't work with my tan skin tone! Otherwise I would jump all over your offers!

I cant' decide ugh. I really want the white hello kitty watch plus a $12 pair of earrings ($42 total). I've never been into hello kitty but my brother's GF LOVES the stuff and now I think its cute. Plus it's white! Ugh I cant decide...I already have a watch in my bag!

What do you guys think? As much as I love the cargo set, it's selling dermstore for $34 if I ever change my mind I guess....plus I have too many teal liners right now (the stila Rilee gave me, and two I bought by nyx) and I have 4 blushes i'm working on right now and 4 new brown eyeshadows haha.

Bah. Can't decide. help!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you been getting a lot of offers for the duo set and blush? (like normal ones around the same range or a little below?)


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

The duo set I've been getting lots of offers. The last time I traded it was for the Cargo cheek activator + a $12 bracelet. I keep going back and forth with it on the cheek activator.

The cream blush has been a little trickier. I am definitely able to trade it for other colors of the same thing, no problem. But I haven't had too much luck getting it to go up in price. Every offer I have has been the same price or below. But I think I have one of the better colors right now so I haven't been taking too many offers.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mmk good to know. I may take your offer actually! I need to think on it. Because I noticed the HK watch has a rubber band even though it looks like links. I wanted links haha since my other watch i'm getting is rubber ish. But I think the watch would get some great trade offers too...bah.

I actually really want the cheek activator haha

edit: also when does your trading end/ I want to make sure I decide in time!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmk good to know. I may take your offer actually! I need to think on it. Because I noticed the HK watch has a rubber band even though it looks like links. I wanted links haha since my other watch i'm getting is rubber ish. But I think the watch would get some great trade offers too...bah.
> 
> ...


 Haha no problem! I have a couple other offers out with that stuff too. I am actually offering a trade out right now for the smokey eye duo for the activator, so I'll probably re-trade you if that goes through hah.

I believe my trading ends at two, but I have a few things I want to make sure I get rid of first before I ship my back. Probably around 12:30-1pm I am going to trade down a few things I don't want for other stuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

The girl is offering me the watch + the yellow love notes I love...ughhhh!!!

I also looked on a review and the blush is gorgeous!!! I wish I could get just the blush alone so I could buy it for cheaper elsewhere...that would make the decision easier.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mmk, and you're in EST right? it's 9am here (can't believe I woke up at 8:30 just to look at my trades haha, on my one day I get to sleep in!!).  OOO I may take you up on that offer for the cheek activator....i'm not sure yet. I'm so indecisive. The watch is so cute even though it's silicone haha


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Yup! I am EST!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try and see what I can manage to get a hold of to sway you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i keep offering and canceling the trade for the med collection &amp; my cheek activator lmaoooo im indecisive too


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

haha i noticed that!! I want the cheek activator but I think i'm gonna only trade the set for 2 items (since there is SO much makeup in it! 3 of the items are full sized!)

I just watched a video with the HK watch in an LBB....ugh i'm starting to love it haha. but I honestly only think that's just because it's white. Ive never liked HK before, why am I going crazy!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i have a HK watch i get a lot of compliments (and get made fun of a lot.. lmao) ! it's not rubber it's like... idk how to explain it... but half of the watch doesn't have numbers -.- that's why i was trying for the purple one on here... lollll. but if you have a BJs near you they have lots of cute HK ones there for like $20  thats where i got mine.

then again im obsessed with HK. i have a hello kitty jeep... ummm yeah its that bad hahahahaha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

the only thing i haven't changed my mind about trading the activator for, the person isnt answering their trades ): meep. its that leopard cuff that i let go of and shouldnt haveeeeee


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh wow it doesn't have numbers? I think the one I saw in the youtube video had all of them!  

Yea i'm mostly afraid that as a graduate student I will be made fun of endlessly for it haha (especially by my boyfriend who already thinks i'm goofy enough haha).

On one hand I REALLY don't need anymore makeup...but on the other i'm already getting the rhumba watch!  Bah. Haha sorry i'm indecisive guys! I wish I had the tonga back, it'd make this so much easier


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the only thing i haven't changed my mind about trading the activator for, the person isnt answering their trades ): meep. its that leopard cuff that i let go of and shouldnt haveeeeee


 Hah good luck! I had an active trade with that person for 2 whole days and they never said no/yes. Eventually I gave up.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

hahaha it doesnt have numbers because hello kitty is shifted to the right side so idk i guess they didnt wanna ruin her face.. which is fine. i just wont be able to really tell what time it is after 12 and before 6 lmaoooo i can usually make a good estimate (;

and oh wow really? that stinks. i guess ill give up too eventually hahaha i still got 6 more days tho


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the only thing i haven't changed my mind about trading the activator for, the person isnt answering their trades ): meep. its that leopard cuff that i let go of and shouldnt haveeeeee


 I just looked again and you're right, the watch only has half the numbers!! It only has 12/2/4/6/ etc.

Ohhh I just realized it's CaliMel that's been trading me the activator I thought it was you!  I feel bad because I know how badly she wants the HK watch...I would trade for the watch just to give to her haha.

edit: nevermind, it is you that has the activater? I'm so confused...


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

The lady that has the Hello Kitty watch you are after wants my Nila Anthony bag SO BAD. I keep seeing the watch pop up along with some of her other items for my bag. No way lady, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made the mistake of letting go of this bag last time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah don't let that go. I'm sad i missed out on the trade for my blush and the cute nica bag...I actually REALLY wanted that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

double post


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

it's probably me hahahahah I'm Mary D. there's only 2 activators i think


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

haha yeah it is you then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh man, they have a coral jelly now! Cute!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i just changed my name back to cupcake hahahaha no more confusion


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol I remembered it was you in the end, I think I just got Missy/Mary confused with the M's and all of my trading excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You have a GREAT bag by the way.

Also is the HK watch stretchy or does it have notches?


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yeah it is you then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh man, they have a coral jelly now! Cute!


 I agree! I just saw that pop up in the feed and I really, really like it : ) Ahh, why does this cute stuff all have to come in on my last day?!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

oh and no my hello kitty watch literally does not have half of the numbers. it has 6-12 but not 1-5 hahahaha the whole left side. i'll try to figure out how to post a picture its so bizarre

edit: i meant the whole right side lmao


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i don't think it's stretchy i'm pretty sure it has notches, but i can't say for sure... and thanks! i keep thinking i wanna ship it but then i keep thinking that there might be something better hahaha but i really really really want my stuff right meowww ):


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm also trying for the Hello Kitty watch, even though I own quite a few! LOL.

My HK collection is insane. I have like maaaaybe 1/4 of my collection captured in a facebook photo album (go look at it Stephanie, lol). I've been collecting since I was 3ish, and I'm 31 now, so yeah. HAHAHAHAHA. The people at my dentist office call me "Miss Kitty" and at one of my favorite boutiques the lady sees me and says, "Hi Hello Kitty!" When my 64 year old father text messages me links to a new Hello Kitty cookbook he read about, you know I must have a serious problem. 






And it's also why I heart the kitten/tiger necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also trying for the Hello Kitty watch, even though I own quite a few! LOL.
> 
> ...


 hahaha I have seen your album actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the stuff is adorable! Do you think it's worth that plus the yellow notes pouch for the cargo set? I really like the blush in the set and i'm pretty sure you can't buy it outside of the set.

At the same time I don't want it to end up like cupcake/mary's and only have half the numbers! I'm okay with it having the alternating numbers but not in the way her watch ended up being like, even though i'm sure it's still super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW Rilee, if I take this watch trade, i'm pretty sure there's a good chance the girl will go to you with the Cargo set as an offer for your bag!! That's just my guess though


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i just got my pouch yesterday (the black one) and my mom sent me a pic (it got sent to her house cause i don't trust packages being delivered to my apartment) its adoraaable!! a little larger than i expected tho


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got my pouch yesterday (the black one) and my mom sent me a pic (it got sent to her house cause i don't trust packages being delivered to my apartment) its adoraaable!! a little larger than i expected tho


 Yay! that's actually what's putting me over the edge, I traded up my pouch earlier and I miss it already...the two things I want from the cargo set is the blush and the makeup bag (because i'm an Italian grad student and I love all things with pictures of Italy/Greece). But the yellow pouch is more my color/style anyway and I think it'll end up being my travel makeup bag...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

it's definitely big enough for that. my mom was already making plans to scheme me out of it already saying she'll use it as a makeup bag ;P


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

if you want, if you accept that i'll trade you  the watch for the activator.. i have so many coral blushes already. if you want that is


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I say keep the makeup set, honestly. You have been wanting it for so long and it has a lot of great makeup in it, plus a cute pouch!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

One of the HK watches has been sitting, for a day, as an offer for my Betsey Johnson bangle. I don't think I can part with it though, that's my main item.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW Rilee, if I take this watch trade, i'm pretty sure there's a good chance the girl will go to you with the Cargo set as an offer for your bag!! That's just my guess though


 No problem at all. Don't worry about me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got a few different trades out, and I kinda really like the Safari set too. I've been trying to trade for the brown eyeliner pencil all week and that set has it included! I'll be happy no matter what I get. After all, I got a wholeee lotta stuff out of my $12 bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i agree with leilani. the activator has such little product in it (which is why im second thinking it), you'd get a lot more use out of the set. plus you get a pouch!

edit: i know what you mean about the bangle! i saw it in a picture of a girl on glee (i think?) and i'm in love with it, i lucked out that someone traded me for it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you want, if you accept that i'll trade you  the watch for the activator.. i have so many coral blushes already. if you want that is


 I was debating that option too haha. I go back and forth with the coral color as well because I have Hot Mama by the Balm (which I think is a similar color). I'm mostly just intrigued by how the activator works, but I don't' know if that's enough for me to give up the Med blush or the watch haha

The thing with the Med blush is that the only one I have in that color is a cheap ELF one that's terrible at blending...but i'm sure I can find a similar color elsewhere for better quality too. Someone should just go into my account and make decisions for me haha

And you're right Leilani, I have been wanting this set for awhile, so much that I was considering buying it from dermstore for $34. I guess that means I should keep it huh? Hmmm I can always trade down one of my items for the yellow pouch too in the end


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay, I really, really want that coral jelly now 




 Hah. I live on a lake and am constantly on the boat during the summer, and I think it will be perfect for keeping my phone and ipod in on the boat since the jelly is waterproof. Gahh why do I do this to myself?!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree with leilani. the activator has such little product in it (which is why im second thinking it), you'd get a lot more use out of the set. plus you get a pouch!
> 
> edit: i know what you mean about the bangle! i saw it in a picture of a girl on glee (i think?) and i'm in love with it, i lucked out that someone traded me for it.


 AHH I need to catch up on Glee, i'm a few episodes behind. who was wearing it? I love when I see people wearing things I have.  I shop at yesstyle.com (a korean/japanese/chinese clothing and accessories store) and whenever I watch my Korean Dramas I see tons of the girls with things I bought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I really, really want that coral jelly now
> 
> ...


 haha you should trade your makeup products for it!! they would totally accept if you're offering $50-60 for that bag! My parents live on a lake too and I agree, that color would be amazing.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i know that's whats keeping me hanging onto it too - plus it's retail really IS $32... so i'm definitely getting my moneys worth for this bag... even though i don't think it's worth that haha i watched a few reviews.. you have to be really careful with it or you'll look scary


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

http://fashionofglee.com/post/17656848279

idk, i don't watch glee, i don't even know if that's someone from glee hahahahaha i just googled it to see what it looked like on


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Update: she took down the offer with the yellow pouch and now only has the one with the $12 earrings + the watch. I guess that decides it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be keeping the set unless I get a to-die-for offer!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://fashionofglee.com/post/17656848279
> 
> idk, i don't watch glee, i don't even know if that's someone from glee hahahahaha i just googled it to see what it looked like on


 Yes! She is from Glee (My guilty pleasure show, hah). She plays Santana.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

I decided I'm not giving up my kitten/tiger necklace except for a purse I love. I found it on the Shameless website and it's so cute! I don't care for the other sayings, but this one is very me. It's $45 on the site (not $56) BUT it's also not 15" long, it's 18" long. LBB has to watch for all of the color and size errors. lol. $45 is still almost the price of a LBB, so I ask myself would I rather buy one of these necklaces by itself or get it as part of my LBB? The answer is obvious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.shamelessjewelry.com/products/tiger-kitten-necklace-in-gold


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! She is from Glee (My guilty pleasure show, hah). She plays Santana.


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to stay away for it for a year and then I caved in and admitted that it's awesome.

@Leilani, don't let people say it's not cute, we all have our own styles. Plus If I were to pick one of those necklaces the kitten/tiger one would be the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

that's what i'm talking about with my watch hahaa


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh wow that's annoying haha the notches for the hours aren't even on it either!! It's really cute though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the white one has the face in the middle and I like that it has links on it. I'm hoping she offers it to me with another Item that I like so I can say yes later. I'm so indecisive. I should leave it up to fate and see if she trades it to someone else or offers me something better by the time my bag ships in 2 days. I dont' want to accept the offer with the $12 earrings at this point


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://fashionofglee.com/post/17656848279
> 
> idk, i don't watch glee, i don't even know if that's someone from glee hahahahaha i just googled it to see what it looked like on


 It's SOOOO cute! My issue with this bracelet is, does it come in three different colors or is the color of it misrepresented on Ebay/other sites/LBB? LBB is the only place I can find it in that dark pink color that I love. Ebay and a few other places have it in what seems to be a medium pink, and Macy's has it in a light pink. So are there three colors or just one?! AHHHHHH!

If I find out that they are all in one color (with vastly different looking pictures of the same item floating around online), I'm soooo trading it on LBB and buying it elsewhere.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy smokes, there's a ton of new stuff on LBB! I guess I didn't realize how much random new stuff is on there/back on there. So conflicted. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should ask them on their FB about it! Although they seem to now know either...when I asked them abotu the eagle pendant they said "2 inches" even though it's actually like 3.5-4 on the ZAD site.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Now I want the watch again!!!! 

I wonder if people know that there are still 5 out of 7 of the cargo sets left in the gallery...that makes me kind of want to trade right now and just get a set next time I open a bag.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Gahh all the people with the cute coral jellies seemed to have vanished. Come bacckkk. I only have a couple hours leftttt. Accept all my makeup goodnessss


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay, the live chat person and I came to the conclusion that it's probably like the medium pink one I'm seeing everywhere else and not like the Macy's one. What to do? What to do? I can buy it for $20 right now and trade for the HK watch on LBB! EEEEEK!!! I wish someone would madly want it and try to trade me the HK watch plus cheap earrings or something and make my decision easier.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha now Leilani and are are racing against each other!!

I'm going to leave the decision up to you because you love HK and this would only be my first one (I think it would start another addiction for me I just can't afford right now haha, especialy because I just adopted a stray cat and i'm all about the kittens now! )

If you want to trade for the HK watch you should! If not I"ll probably take the offer and just open a new bag with the cargo set! I say this now because I won't trade the HK for your bracelet if i accept the offer (just because I don't like pink haha) so I"ll wait for you to decide before I accept the offer!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright, I bought it on Amazon for $22! I really think the medium pink looking color is the actual color. That's the color it looks on the Glee person photo too.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think it is all the same color. All of the items seem to be heavily photoshopped. I googled an item I was interested in to see another view and it also looked very different. I don't think the photoshop person ever sees the item in person so they just make it the color that looks best to them. In that bracelet pay attention to how the gold changes in intensity in each picture just like the pink does. It looks to be a medium pink not the really bright or the light color.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yay! you got both things you want now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you made my decision for me haha (this way I don't have to open up a new bag before my May 1st one too)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gahh all the people with the cute coral jellies seemed to have vanished. Come bacckkk. I only have a couple hours leftttt. Accept all my makeup goodnessss


 yeah I don't know where they went...i'm also trying for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

should I keep both the silver and gold of the leaf bracelets I really like? I'm not getting any good trades for it and I actually think i'd want it in both colors...hmmm. I wish someone would trade me for my feather earrings though. I may ended up trading those down in the end.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is all the same color. All of the items seem to be heavily photoshopped. I googled an item I was interested in to see another view and it also looked very different. I don't think the photoshop person ever sees the item in person so they just make it the color that looks best to them. In that bracelet pay attention to how the gold changes in intensity in each picture just like the pink does. It looks to be a medium pink not the really bright or the light color.


 I absolutely agree with you! I wish there was just one stock photo, an accurate stock photo, that all sites had to agree to use so it wasn't so darn confusing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Also, it's really annoying when the same person keeps asking you for things, and then when you say no they cancel the offer and ask again. This one girl has offered me the Love You/Bite Me necklace like 5 times already for my watch and for my cargo set


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! you got both things you want now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you made my decision for me haha (this way I don't have to open up a new bag before my May 1st one too)


 haha, sorry about that if you did really want the watch. I just couldn't see keeping the Betsey bracelet when it was staring at me on numerous different websites for $21.99 to $25ish. I went with Amazon cause I'm a prime member (free shipping and no tax! woohoo) and if I didn't like it for some freak reason, free and easy returns!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, it's really annoying when the same person keeps asking you for things, and then when you say no they cancel the offer and ask again. This one girl has offered me the Love You/Bite Me necklace like 5 times already for my watch and for my cargo set


 Wonder if that one isn't very popular? When I picked my bracelet I noticed the Kitten/Tiger one was the only one not there anymore to choose to start with and that said, I've gotten decent offers for it, just none that have interested me. I'm only interested in trading it for a bag around the same value as the necklace or for a *decent* two item trade.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha, sorry about that if you did really want the watch. I just couldn't see keeping the Betsey bracelet when it was staring at me on numerous different websites for $21.99 to $25ish. I went with Amazon cause I'm a prime member (free shipping and no tax! woohoo) and if I didn't like it for some freak reason, free and easy returns!


 No worries! My boyfriend would have just made fun of me for ages for it anyways haha (he makes fun of how much I love Asian things, even though i'm indian and he's filipino so it's not THAT weird!). Plus I"m already getting the Rhumba watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm an amazon prime member too, it's SO nice. I order my books and dvds for my classes on their. I love how fast the shipping is.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

She just offered it AGAIN. I"m not rejecting her offer anymore because this is getting annoying! I keep seeing I have a new offer and it gets my hopes up untill I realize it's just the same one


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! My boyfriend would have just made fun of me for ages for it anyways haha (he makes fun of how much I love Asian things, even though i'm indian and he's filipino so it's not THAT weird!). Plus I"m already getting the Rhumba watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm an amazon prime member too, it's SO nice. I order my books and dvds for my classes on their. I love how fast the shipping is.


 haha, I'm mixed Chinese! I blame all my Asian stuff love on that and my Japanese auntie who is like my second mother. You look so much like my Bangladeshi (well half Bangladeshi/half Euro) friend to me, btw. You are both beautiful!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, if I ever send you a package in the mail, know that it will likely be pink with lots of Hello Kitty on it! LOL! And if I ever send you, in particular, a prezzie in the mail, I'll include an HK prezzie. Boyfriend can't make fun of you too much for that, as you didn't buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She just offered it AGAIN. I"m not rejecting her offer anymore because this is getting annoying! I keep seeing I have a new offer and it gets my hopes up untill I realize it's just the same one


 Story of my life on LBB.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I'm mixed Chinese! I blame all my Asian stuff love on that and my Japanese auntie who is like my second mother. You look so much like my Bangladeshi (well half Bangladeshi/half Euro) friend to me, btw. You are both beautiful!


 Ahh thanks! I actually made my boyfriend see your facebook picture because I told him how pretty you are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, if I ever send you a package in the mail, know that it will likely be pink with lots of Hello Kitty on it! LOL! And if I ever send you, in particular, a prezzie in the mail, I'll include an HK prezzie. Boyfriend can't make fun of you too much for that, as you didn't buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yayyy! That's true, he'll just have to deal with it . My brother's gf is chinese and even though she's really serious and works a lot she LOVES everything glittery and hello kitty haha. She even bought the hello kitty makeup pouch they have at sephora.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow I just looked at what the site looks like for someone who hasn't picked their one item yet... there is so much awesome stuff now! Plus there is SO MUCH new Cargo stuff! Aghhh. Way. Too. Tempting.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

is anyone else having issues with the gallery? It won't let me sort anything or go to the next page...I really want to trade my earrings for another $12 pair I like but I can't get to that page bah

I saw that on the gallery...they have the colorstick in Santorini back!! I want!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Gahh I am just crossing my fingers (and toes) that someone either opens a coral jelly bag in the next hour, or one of the people who have one come back on soon! I have a $60 makeup offer out for it... hah.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Would you be happy with the makeup you have if you get stuck with it? If not I would try to send out some other offers too!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you be happy with the makeup you have if you get stuck with it? If not I would try to send out some other offers too!


 I want to get rid of the smokey eye duo and the BCBGeneration bracelet before I close my bag. But, both of the items I want to trade for are worth a bit less that those items, so I am going to wait until I have an hour left (I have 2 hours right now) till I trade those because I am thinking (knock on wood) that they will be easy trades to get accepted. 

(That being said, if anyone wants a pretty nice upgrade in an hour, get your hands on 'ZAD Gold Hammered Crescent Necklace or the Chalkboard candle. Those are what I plan on trading down for if no one accepts any of my big trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

OH man! I just had the crescent necklace! I really like it, I was going to get it in silver. but then someone accepted my offer for the leaf bangles in silver (even though I already have them in gold...i forgot to take down my offer)

I"m already starting to trade down as well. I traded down my $18 earrings for the $16 ones I wanted, and now to the $12 I want even more.  Oh welllll My bag is still great, i'm at $168 value


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH man! I just had the crescent necklace! I really like it, I was going to get it in silver. but then someone accepted my offer for the leaf bangles in silver (even though I already have them in gold...i forgot to take down my offer)
> 
> I"m already starting to trade down as well. I traded down my $18 earrings for the $16 ones I wanted, and now to the $12 I want even more.  Oh welllll My bag is still great, i'm at $168 value


 Haha no problem. I know there are a lot of them out there. But, if any of you happen to be in that dollar range and want to get higher (or want either of those items) I'll make sure I trade with one of you so you can get a nice little upgrade.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

all the good offers are going to my leaf hinge bracelet that i am NOTTTT getting rid of lmao it's so cuteee! ):


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

hey steph, how are the offers for the butterfly necklace?

edit: btw rilee ive had an offer out for the chalkboard candle with no answer ):


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey steph, how are the offers for the butterfly necklace?
> 
> edit: btw rilee ive had an offer out for the chalkboard candle with no answer ):


 Yeah, I've had an offer out on some of my smaller items, but I was gonna offer the BCBG bracelet. If they don't accept, I might just go after those gold leaf bracelets Steph has  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahhhh! $45 Kenneth Jay Lane silver coil bracelet offer for my HK watch! I may take it. Ahhhhh!!! I loves that bracelet and I already have 5 HK watches, I just happen to like this one too (don't have a white one yet). lol.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 24, 2012)

Man! I had those leaf bracelets and thought no one would want them so i traded down for them. It seems everyone wants them. :/ oh well - Rilee, I started following you to see what BCBG bracelet you have,  but I'm trying to get my hands on the bigger chain one. My name is April McLeod if anyone wants to be friends!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey steph, how are the offers for the butterfly necklace?
> 
> edit: btw rilee ive had an offer out for the chalkboard candle with no answer ):


 they have some good ones in the $26 range but no higher than that. I think it's a cute necklace though which is why I jumped on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a little big tho the pendant is 4.5 by 2.5 (so says ZAD's site)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

P.S. sorry for all the offers Leilani haha just giving you some options in case you change your mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i'm scared if LBB is representing it as "large", then large it must be lmaoooo cause all the things i thought were small were huge.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

According to zad it's the same size as the eagle one!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Wahhh my last hour : ( I'm so sad the people with the jelly bags disappeared.

EDIT: Ahhhhh someone just opened one and she won't accept anything! I've offered here a $70 trade and nope! Boo :'(


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 24, 2012)

My 2nd bag came to day. My glasses are gorgeous and I'm so glad they're not giant. Th graffiti pouch is adorable and will be great for essentials. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

I took the plunge and traded up by $15 for the Kenneth Jay Lane silver coil. It's sexy. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

What did you end up with Rilee?

I just went crazy with my trading ahhhhh. I went up $20 in the last hour.

Now to get rid of this butterfly necklace haha, I want my bangles back! I didn't realize they'd be so hard to get back...

That Lace Clutch is AMAZING! I want!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you end up with Rilee?


 This ended up being my final bag:



​ 
I am SUPER happy with it and kind of in shock what I was able to turn just one $12 item into. (I've had the Nila bag and Haskell earrings since the very beginning.) There were a couple things I was kinda bummed I missed out on, but May 1st is only a week away so hopefully they still have them then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

yayyy its amazing!! everything goes together so well too. I'm wating on trade for my butterfly necklace + earrings, if none of them pan out i'm gonna trade down to the gold leaf bracelets. Other than that i'm happy with what I have,I even got my stretchy bracelet back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so technically I increased that from $35 when I originally had it to $91 of items, including the bracelet again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

SUPER amazing Rilee! And here I thought my bag that's coming in with the blue trim satchel was a crazy haul, lol. That one I traded everything in my bag it seemed. But, I ended up with an incredible, and high priced bag.

Congrats!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

I guess now when we see people with 12 items it makes a little more sense


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with all of it!!! I think mine ended up being like $220 when it was all finished. 





So, I gotta ask though... do you think they are still making money off of us when we get our bags this high? I was thinking about it today and I basically just got $170 worth of stuff that I didn't pay for. I'm wondering how they come out even when some of these people are getting there bags up to say $300/$400 dollars. Anyone with a good business mindset have an idea? I was just more curious than anything. DEFINITELY not complaining! Hah


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Also i think you're right, the people with the Jellies have gone missing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

One more set of earrings to switch to something I like and i'll be set!  7 items!! This is crazy!! I'm getting all of my earring shopping out of the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One more set of earrings to switch to something I like and i'll be set!  7 items!! This is crazy!! I'm getting all of my earring shopping out of the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Whoa! You're up to 7?! My bag is going horrible right now! lol. No trading going on. If I cancel is there anything good still on the main page? Any good bags?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

EVERYTHING good is gone, it looks like. I think I'm going to wait to start again til around the 1st. I still have the family member's bag they let me have to play with and I have the rose clutch in that.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! You're up to 7?! My bag is going horrible right now! lol. No trading going on. If I cancel is there anything good still on the main page? Any good bags?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can see the main page by logging out of your account and typing in www.littleblackbag.com/gallery Awww I don't think this link works anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oops.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks guys!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with all of it!!! I think mine ended up being like $220 when it was all finished.
> 
> ...


 They definitely aren't paying the prices we see. These are old items so they probably get them REALLY cheap. They probably get jewelry for under 5 dollars, make up for under 5, etc.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Nevermind, I got a starting combo I'm happy with. 



 Let the games begin! LOL.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

Man, after seeing your bags, I suck at trading! The most items I can ever get up to is 4 and they're just not super amazing.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks guys!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super happy with all of it!!! I think mine ended up being like $220 when it was all finished.
> 
> ...


 Yeah they're making money. Remember they are quoting retail prices for your value, but they must be paying wholesale, and possibly well below wholesale. I think a bag as high as yours might be a loser for them, but there are few who get that much. I've seen lots of unboxing videos or blogs and the people are getting the usual 3/4 items and happy with that. That is where they make their money!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it normal that someone named Dana Bauer just traded with...Dana Bauer?


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

lol. They probably made two accounts and are trading with themselves!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Shenanigans!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shenanigans!


 From what I understand when someone like that goes to ship their bag LBB makes them buy both bags or cancel both bags, so the joke is on them.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, the site does keep track. If they try to cancel one bag, as others have said, they'll tell them that they can't do it and have to buy both bags. So at least the company keeps track of things like that and doesn't just totally ignore it! They probably don't care as long as people buy both bags, because obviously they'll make more money that way.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

It would be fun to have two bags going. Then if one is closing but has some items you really don't want, but think you could trade if only you had more time, you could trade them to the other bag for something you are sure you are going to keep. But, you have to know the rules, like the bag can't go under $80, right?

Mel, I can't find you there. What do you go by? The same with you Jenna, I think you're Jenna C, right?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, I haven't bought my first bag and I'm just living vicariously though all of you.... LOL Check your followers I added a pic so you should be able to pick me out as Donna or Donna Johnson. Not sure what I go by! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't believe that people are trading for those awful Fydelity bags. I'd be horrified if they added that to my bag and tell them to cancel immediately! UGH! They look like cheap plastic and I'd feel like a fool using it anyway. There is no way the value is really $50 for those things.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe that people are trading for those awful Fydelity bags. I'd be horrified if they added that to my bag and tell them to cancel immediately! UGH! They look like cheap plastic and I'd feel like a fool using it anyway. There is no way the value is really $50 for those things.


 It kind of reminds me of boomboxes from the 80s! My daughter just said, "that's awesome" in regards to the purse.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe that people are trading for those awful Fydelity bags. I'd be horrified if they added that to my bag and tell them to cancel immediately! UGH! They look like cheap plastic and I'd feel like a fool using it anyway. There is no way the value is really $50 for those things.


 I know. Someone keeps offering me one for my Cargo Med Kit. Even though it's + $21 there's no way I would take it. The only ones I like are the neon solid colored ones. But even then, I would never use it cuz it's just not my style


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Also I have my eagle necklace again. Haha fate must want me to have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless I trade up some more 

My value now is at $191 yay!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of reminds me of boomboxes from the 80s! My daughter just said, "that's awesome" in regards to the purse.


 This means I'm a geezer! ACK!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

you can hardly see the bird necklace sorry haha everything is actually a pretty nice size (the clutch i have to get used to kinda lol)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Someone keeps offering me one for my Cargo Med Kit. Even though it's + $21 there's no way I would take it. The only ones I like are the neon solid colored ones. But even then, I would never use it cuz it's just not my style


 Well some girl traded one of those adorable jelly mini satchels for one of them. I couldn't believe it! Yeah, she went up $2 but noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I was the girl who got the jelly, I'd be doing cartwheels right about now.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Someone keeps offering me one for my Cargo Med Kit. Even though it's + $21 there's no way I would take it. The only ones I like are the neon solid colored ones. But even then, I would never use it cuz it's just not my style


 By the way, did you see that someone really wanted that Cargo Med Kit bad? They traded this for it...

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/474/nica-celia-cross-body


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 24, 2012)

I saw a few youtubers post box openings and I thought what they received wasn't worth the $50.  I don't think they tried to trade much though since they got their bags for free.  I read through this thread and decided to subscribe on an impulse buy.  I was debating over the Allure Summer Beauty Box earlier, but this seem like more fun for the same price.  

So I can only try to trade my items for 1 item?  Is there any way to offer a trade of one of my items for multiple items someone else has?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Whoa. She's the one who traded you (I think) for the Tonga blush. That makes no sense, how far she has traded her bag down, for a blush! She could have just gone to Macy's and got the damned blush for $25...and in her choice of colors. It's not like Tonga was limited edition or anything.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a few youtubers post box openings and I thought what they received wasn't worth the $50.  I don't think they tried to trade much though since they got their bags for free.  I read through this thread and decided to subscribe on an impulse buy.  I was debating over the Allure Summer Beauty Box earlier, but this seem like more fun for the same price.
> 
> So I can only try to trade my items for 1 item?  Is there any way to offer a trade of one of my items for multiple items someone else has?


 I think someone said they are working on that, but for now, no. You just have to wait for someone to offer you two things. That's got to be frustrating if they offer you one you like, but you don't like the other but are willing to take something else they have that might even be worth less. But they won't know that!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa. She's the one who traded you (I think) for the Tonga blush. That makes no sense, how far she has traded her bag down, for a blush! She could have just gone to Macy's and got the damned blush for $25...and in her choice of colors. It's not like Tonga was limited edition or anything.


 Yep. That was her. The first offer for my Tonga (for the bag) was at 4:30 am so obviosly I was asleep haha and she took the Med Set instead from someone else. And the second offer was around 7am for her med set and my Tonga. Luckily I woke up at 8:30 and I was one of two people with the Tonga so I jumped on it! Really wish I would have gotten the bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also I have my eagle necklace again. Haha fate must want me to have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless I trade up some more
> 
> My value now is at $191 yay!


 Amazing! 






And here I was thrilled with my $165ish haul the other day. lmfao! My problem is, I get something I really want and refuse to trade it any further, like those fabulous Moroccan earrings I have now. They are not going ANYWHERE! They say my name allllll over them! They are huge, ethnic/exotic, ornate, and fabulous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is an AMAZE haul! 



 I want all four of those things badly!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks  i get the fringe necklace you traded me on friday i'm super excited !


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone traded me those for my $26 leaf bracelets! They're really cute! And then I got my stretchy bracelets for those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah I think i like pretty much 1-3 things in every price range, so it's easy for me to keep trading up haha plus I always remind myself i can trade back down in the end. I've gotten each of these $20 earrings I love like 5-6 times already in the process of trading items up haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That was her. The first offer for my Tonga (for the bag) was at 4:30 am so obviosly I was asleep haha and she took the Med Set instead from someone else. And the second offer was around 7am for her med set and my Tonga. Luckily I woke up at 8:30 and I was one of two people with the Tonga so I jumped on it! Really wish I would have gotten the bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would have been amazingly fantastic! I'm wondering why she didn't pick the blush for her first item and then trade with what other stuff she got, instead of trading down the way she did.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

Yaaay this girl got the bag I currently have and I really like it! It's a nice sized brown cross body bag. I love wearing turquoise, brown fringe boots, feathers, maxi dresses, sun dresses, and stuff like that, and this bag is perfect to go with those kinds of clothes/accessories. It looks light and simple for the summer! 

http://youtu.be/BILnuvlpW4w


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

the egyptian earrings remind me of little clowns everytime i look at them hahahaha like with the hat, and that frilly thing around their necks... random


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

People are offering me really good two item trades for my earrings. That tells me they are likely going to be hard to get back if I traded them. I'm almost positive I'm not going to trade them at this point. lol. Something wildly amazing, or a two item trade I can't say no to, better come up for me to say yes.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

FRAK! I forgot I put out offers for my bag before I got so attached to it. There's goes that light cross body bag idea.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

haha. man ALL your guys' bags are looking great! And Eugenia is geting the hang of trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the egyptian earrings remind me of little clowns everytime i look at them hahahaha like with the hat, and that frilly thing around their necks... random


 LOL! I can see how you see that. I really like them though, for some reason. I like the ones I currently have more, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

Leilani, i've decided to do what you did and buy the bracelet on amazon... I realized i was only keeping this bag because of the bracelet and the rest is all junk i wouldn't want/wear... and i haven't been able to trade it lmao


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, i've decided to do what you did and buy the bracelet on amazon... I realized i was only keeping this bag because of the bracelet and the rest is all junk i wouldn't want/wear... and i haven't been able to trade it lmao


 I'm soooo happy I did that earlier! Then after I traded away the bracelet I realized I wasn't really attached to anything in my bag. I liked the kitten/tiger necklace a lot, just not as my main item. I ended up cancelling that bag and starting over again and I LOOOOVE my bag now! Serious love affair! Things are trading much better in this bag and I'm so happy I started over again. Thank you LBB for being so understanding! Yaaay!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i actually canceled my other account altogether. the one i have now i LOVE and am about to ship (plus i get my bracelet FRIDAY YAY!!! for amazon prime) it has the lovebird necklace that i think matches the bracelet, but you can never be sure with LBB (even if it doesn't, its adorable) and the leaf hinge bracelet.. and the cheek activator which im not stoked about but i guess would be pretty cool to try. plus it's retail value is really the retail value

the kitten/tiger one was cute, it's the only shameless necklace that i think isn't tacky... but LBB isn't worth it if you're not absolutely in love with at least one of the products


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha. man ALL your guys' bags are looking great! And Eugenia is geting the hang of trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bahahaa.. ADDICTED.. I was at work today with no internet access to LBB.. and I was trying to hurry back home to trade!! I need to get rid of this stupid iphone cover.. I don't have an Iphone so I hope someone takes it!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> .. and the cheek activator which im not stoked about but i guess would be pretty cool to try. plus it's retail value is really the retail value


 This sounds interesting to me. I guess you only need a tiny dot of it, unless you want clown cheeks. And the more you rub the darker the color gets. So you stop when you like the flush you've got and let it set. You can go light for daytime and deeper for night.

http://www.misslucyloves.com/2010/04/review-cargo-cheek-activator.html

http://glittertips.blogspot.com/2012/03/cargo-cheek-activator.html


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahaa.. ADDICTED.. I was at work today with no internet access to LBB.. and I was trying to hurry back home to trade!! I need to get rid of this stupid iphone cover.. I don't have an Iphone so I hope someone takes it!


 Put out a ton of offers for anything within a dollar or two of the value and see if there are any takers. Or go lower, but for something you really want. (I'd save that strategy for closer to the end when you have to ship though).


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep! i saw a review where a girl really fudged it up but she used A. LOT. of product... no wonder half her tube was gone in two times! lol ... but honestly, it's just a bonus because i'm really in love with my other two items. like, shipped 5 days early love. and i have never tried cargo products before...


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Oooh you might want to put out offers for any of the candles too. It appears to me that a lot of people trade them, so they aren't wanted...and yet there are quite a few people who have them in their "love" list too. So you probably would have an easier time trading those than you would the iphone covers. (Not everyone has an iphone, but everyone can use a candle or two. lol)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 24, 2012)

you guys are all so good at this! I screwed up and traded two items for a bracelet that I thought would be better for trading and haven't been able to get anything good since. Boooo. :[


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys are all so good at this! I screwed up and traded two items for a bracelet that I thought would be better for trading and haven't been able to get anything good since. Boooo. :[


 Which bracelet is it?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahaa.. ADDICTED.. I was at work today with no internet access to LBB.. and I was trying to hurry back home to trade!! I need to get rid of this stupid iphone cover.. I don't have an Iphone so I hope someone takes it!


 I usually only take the iphone covers if it's REALLY more than what I had. Like I just traded a $17 pair of earrings for one, and then traded back down to $22. That's usually what I do with them, go way up to go a little back down, but more than you had originally. If that makes any sense.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

It sucks that they don't have any earrings in the mid-price zone. I keep trading up which means i'm stuck with bracelets haha. Even though I like those better anyway. But still.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh it was the "RJ Graziano Beaded Stretch Bracelet" but I traded it sometime yesterday and have just been trying to trade my way up to something that would be worth two cheap items to someone out there haha. I actually had those cute leaf bangles an hour or so ago and shortly after I traded them, someone else managed to trade them for two pairs of earrings like I had hoped to do. Getting the hang of this trading business is hard!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh it was the "RJ Graziano Beaded Stretch Bracelet" but I traded it sometime yesterday and have just been trying to trade my way up to something that would be worth two cheap items to someone out there haha. I actually had those cute leaf bangles an hour or so ago and shortly after I traded them, someone else managed to trade them for two pairs of earrings like I had hoped to do. Getting the hang of this trading business is hard!


 i'm the only one with that bracelet right now...and I had it yesterday but gave it up for two items....and then got it back again today. I wonder if it was me you gave those items too! were they two pairs of earrings for $18 each?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they're making money. Remember they are quoting retail prices for your value, but they must be paying wholesale, and possibly well below wholesale. I think a bag as high as yours might be a loser for them, but there are few who get that much. I've seen lots of unboxing videos or blogs and the people are getting the usual 3/4 items and happy with that. That is where they make their money!


 
Also, everyone starts with approximately the same value.  I like math, so it's actually an easy explanation:  So let's say you have multiple people with $100 value per bag.  Person A swaps stuff worth $70 with person B for a $50 item.  PA now has a bag worth $80, and PB has a bag worth $120.  Now person C swaps $70 worth of stuff with with PB for a $50 item.  Now PC has an $80 bag, and PB's bag is worth $140.  Enter person D, who swaps a $70 item with PB for a $50 item.  PD's bag is worth $80, and PB's bag is worth $160.  Rinse and repeat, and PB's bag goes up $100 for every five $70-for-$50 swaps.  It's probably not likely that someone could repeatedly bump their bag's value up like this, but in let's-pretend-it-happened-land, after ten swaps like this, PB's bag would be worth $300, and that would leave ten people with bags worth $80 each, but it works out to an average of $100 per person even though one person managed to triple their starting value.  It's also basically a variation of gambling:  Everyone puts in a hundred dollars, and some people might walk away with $300, some might walk away with $80, but it will all average out to $100 per person.  I don't think LBB really cares what each individual person gets (as long as they're playing by the rules) because it's an average value thing.  

And there *will* be people willing to "lose" money to get something they want.  I know that if I ended up with a $50 bracelet, chances are I would be willing to get desperate towards the end and swap it for a $16 nail polish because I don't wear bracelets (or earrings, necklaces, sunglassesâ€¦), but I am obsessed with nail polish.  I would rather go down in value than get stuck with something I won't use (and I won't open a bag unless I see something I consider worth $60 -- because I take shipping into consideration as well -- to pick as my first item, so it's not a big deal to me if I "lose" $40 in bag value if I would be getting a $40 item I don't want if I didn't trade down.  I did that this month, as a matter of fact, although then I ended up with a nasty body salve from Truth Art Beauty that resulted in a $25 credit for my next bag *plus* a $50 coupon code from TAB that I used for another shot at what I hope is a different and *better* body salve plus some custom-blended bath salts that I might end up putting on my swap list since I don't take baths).


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the only one with that bracelet right now...and I had it yesterday but gave it up for two items....and then got it back again today. I wonder if it was me you gave those items too! were they two pairs of earrings for $18 each?


 I think so! They were both kind of dangly earrings, I think one was beaded. :]


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 24, 2012)

i have a new addiction... the endless amount of ADORABLE jewelry on amazon hahahahahahaha thanks leilani (; youve indirectly created a monster


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh it was the "RJ Graziano Beaded Stretch Bracelet" but I traded it sometime yesterday and have just been trying to trade my way up to something that would be worth two cheap items to someone out there haha. I actually had those cute leaf bangles an hour or so ago and shortly after I traded them, someone else managed to trade them for two pairs of earrings like I had hoped to do. Getting the hang of this trading business is hard!


 It's a nice enough bracelet, but I would guess it's the colors. Not too many women would have a dress or outfit to match. I think I would try to stick to neutrals like gold and silver, brown, black, white, gray...or gems that lots of people like, like the turquoise or coral pieces. I would think it's harder to trade out really colorful pieces, or odd combos of colors, so I wouldn't trade for them unless I wouldn't mind keeping them if I can't find a better trade.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure why I'm giving advice. I haven't even opened my first bag, so what do I know??? LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a new addiction... the endless amount of ADORABLE jewelry on amazon hahahahahahaha thanks leilani (; youve indirectly created a monster


 hahaha. I LOOOOVES Amazon! I get so much jewelry from there! No tax, free two day shipping with Prime, and free return shipping if you hate something = you can't beat it! You're welcome. ;D


----------



## maryissa (Apr 25, 2012)

My bag closed today, actually I had 2 bags opened at the same time (long story). And I miss trading already, but I think it's time for me to focus on school and I'll open a new bag after finals or if I see a cute watch or wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone just opened a bag and got the only pink hello kitty watch...she may not be into hello kitty. I'd offer her a trade for it since even if you don't want it, someone else for sure will!

edit: here's the profile

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/37637


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2012)

[whine] I have to wait until the 5th (waiting-for-payday reasons) to open a bag!  I want to play *now*! [/whine]

(And here's where I show my age:  I actually kind of want one of those bags with speakers in them *specifically because* they look like boomboxes.  You can get permits to legally drink in parks in my town, and there's an adult soapbox derby coming up at a park by my apartment in a few months, and I can only imagine the joy that would occur when one would combine sun, copious amounts of booze, and an old school hiphop playlist floating out over open air while twenty- and thirty-something Portlanders go careening down the side of an extinct volcano cone.)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag closed today, actually I had 2 bags opened at the same time (long story). And I miss trading already, but I think it's time for me to focus on school and I'll open a new bag after finals or if I see a cute watch or wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You've got the right idea. I should be focusing on school (it's a good thing my bag is closing Thursday morning). But I'll probably be getting another bag the first week of May since I should have 2 items in credit coming! SOOO time consuming haha. Hopefully I'll get a LOT done this weekend without a bag open though...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 25, 2012)

If you want really inexpensive jewelry that's really similar style wise. ShopLately has some really really cute stuff for inexpensive prices.

This bag will be my last for quite some time. My cat is at the vets and it's already cost me over 1k for her care and going to most likely be another 2k for surgery, so I'm cutting back on the frivolous spending. As it was I barely had enough room on my card for this and it was serious.

I don't want that to happen again so this was the shock I needed to stop spending so much on fashion stuff and get serious about saving my money and reserving my cc for emergencies only/paying it off in full if I buy non necessary items.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [whine] I have to wait until the 5th (waiting-for-payday reasons) to open a bag!  I want to play *now*! [/whine]
> 
> (And here's where I show my age:  I actually kind of want one of those bags with speakers in them *specifically because* they look like boomboxes.  You can get permits to legally drink in parks in my town, and there's an adult soapbox derby coming up at a park by my apartment in a few months, and I can only imagine the joy that would occur when one would combine sun, copious amounts of booze, and an old school hiphop playlist floating out over open air while twenty- and thirty-something Portlanders go careening down the side of an extinct volcano cone.)


 Your reasoning is sound. I want to be at that party! lmao!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want really inexpensive jewelry that's really similar style wise. ShopLately has some really really cute stuff for inexpensive prices.
> 
> ...


 Oh no! I hope the surgery goes well and your cat heals quickly from it. I love cats. Mine is only a year old and she's my little sweetheart baby girl. I told my husband yesterday that she follows me around when I'm working and makes everything 10 time harder to do, but 100 times more fun! She climbs on beds and gets under the covers or pulls at them while I'm trying to make them. Gets into the dryer when I'm trying to load wet clothes in it, and sits in front of the sink so that I have to reach over her to wash dishes... you get the idea. lol Anyway, I know how much I love her and imagine you must feel the same for your cat.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you!

The surgery isn't for sure yet, but it's a possibility.

I had to cancel both of my Julep boxes too. =(

I'm really sad because I was really really looking forward to both of them so much, but I just can't justify it right now, even though it's only $50, I need that $50 towards

my cat. Bummed out but it'll be okay. I'm just grateful I have good vets and that she is getting taken care of.

Tomorrow is when I find out if she needs the surgery or not.

I love my cats so much too! They're my buddies.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


 I'll say a prayer and hope that surgery won't be necessary then.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh no! Hope your cat gets well soon.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 25, 2012)

CaliMel, I'm sending prayers for you and your kitty! I hope that everything will be okay. Please let us know how she is doing. &gt;^..^


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

I just opened up my first bag since I found a 10% coupon (*ELLELBB) *and I loved the Nila Mesh green and black bag. But now Im stuck with this hideous shell bracelet! I hope someone will trade with me for it.


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy crap. How do you get more items than you started with?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap. How do you get more items than you started with?


 You can offer up to three items for one.  For example, I had some coffee cups and a candle, but I can't use candles (kittens), so I offered them up up for swap for one item (as a side note, I "lost" about $10 in that swap, and I *could* have taken those mugs to the office where we are constantly short on coffee cups, but I *really* didn't want that candle).  A lot of people would offer three items for the purse I had (but was *not* going to give up, period).  Also, some people will start with more items.  I will be starting with four items next time due to a bad item in my last bag, and referrals will get you more items as well.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap. How do you get more items than you started with?


 Hahah I have a little strategy that seems to have worked really well for me this last time. I'll see if I can get my next bag that high, or maybe this one was just a lucky bag! We'll see.

Basically, my advice for anyone wanting to make the most out of their bag:

- Watch the news feed!!! This helps so much that you can see what trades well and what doesn't. If someone is offering you a trade that you're not sure is good, go back through the news feed and see if that item has a habit of trading for higher items. For instance, if someone wanted to trade me a bracelet, I would go through the news feed and see how it did. If it was always the lower priced item of the trade, it's obviously going to be harder to trade up.

- Trade up just a dollar or two at a time, even if it's for an item that you aren't totally in love with. (Unless you know the item doesn't trade well... there are some danger items which all of us girls found out about the hard way... hah.)

- Once you get your item to about $40 or higher, take trades that offer you two decent items for one. (For instance, two $20 items for one $40.) It honestly doesn't take long to get them back to a higher price as long as you try.

- Offer out a lot of trades. Every single one of my items had about 30 trade offers out at a time. That way I wasn't waiting around all day to hear back whether or not someone was going to say yes/no and could keep my items moving up. Also, don't be afraid to offer trades that are higher than $10 difference. I had a few of these trades actually happen.

- Keep your bag open for all seven days!! The longer you have to work with you bag, the more time you have to raise and split your items. The only way I would close early is if you get everything you want and there is no way that you want anything else. Even if you have something your happy with on day 3, you can always trade back for it if you get a really high item later in the week. Only hold on to the things you are 100% not willing to part with.

Okay, that ended up being way longer than I meant it to be, but hopefully it will help people who are opening their first bag. I know I failed big time on my first bag (only got 2 items worth about $80) until I understood more how the site works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Good luck!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!

Has anyone gotten the Xela Aroma candle in their final bag? I have the heart one in mine now and it is cute, but I'm wondering how it smells.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened up my first bag since I found a 10% coupon (*ELLELBB) *and I loved the Nila Mesh green and black bag. But now Im stuck with this hideous shell bracelet! I hope someone will trade with me for it.


 Speaking of coupons, does anyone know which other ones are out there? I know you can use them on each bag as long as they are not the same one.

There is:

- ELLELBB for 10% off

- FACEBOOK10 for 10% off

and I heard someone talking about a free shipping one but I can't find it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I'd also watch when new bags are opened. I'm assuming the first item in the lineup is the one the person chose...so I guess I should make sure about that first? Anyway, it seems to me, just from listening to everyone here, that more often than not, very few are really excited about the other two or three things in their bag. So...BAM...I'd throw a random lowball offer on some of those. I guess in a way I am talking about myself, when I said I'd be upset about getting one of those Fydelity bags if I opened one...if someone lowballed me and offered something worth $30 for it, I'd probably jump all over it just to get rid of that hideous thing.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you believe someone traded a gorgeous wallet for one of those Shameless good girl/bad girl necklaces? I don't care if they made $5 on the trade, that wallet is NICE...those necklaces, not so much.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

I actually kind of like the Fydelity bags. Sure, they're not the cutest things in the world, but the clear/tinted ones would be perfect for someone who goes to the lake, the beach or the park and wants some tunes! They look to be waterproof so I would love to have something like that when I head out on the boat and want to listen to some music. Guess that's just my personal taste though.

I know a lot of people like the Shameless necklaces too. Maybe that person who made that swap thought the wallet was "not so much" so it was a good trade for them. I personally didn't think that wallet was anything special so the trade looked like a good one to me. That's the thing I like about this website... what one person things is ugly, another person really loves it! That what makes trading actually work so well!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually kind of like the Fydelity bags. Sure, they're not the cutest things in the world, but the clear/tinted ones would be perfect for someone who goes to the lake, the beach or the park and wants some tunes! They look to be waterproof so I would love to have something like that when I head out on the boat and want to listen to some music. Guess that's just my personal taste though.
> 
> I know a lot of people like the Shameless necklaces too. Maybe that person who made that swap thought the wallet was "not so much" so it was a good trade for them. I personally didn't think that wallet was anything special so the trade looked like a good one to me. That's the thing I like about this website... what one person things is ugly, another person really loves it! That what makes trading actually work so well!


 Actually that is kind of what I was saying when I said to lowball a new bag. Because we all do have different tastes, and I've since learned that even though I think those bags are hideous, it may have more to do with my age than anything else. Younger people do want them, but you could easily steal it away from me and I'd thank you for it. lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh and the Shameless necklaces, I think the thing that pisses me off about them, is the font. No seriously, it looks like Comic Sans. I hate Comic Sans. lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Avoid the $35 'ZAD bib necklace and the $30 butterfly necklace (unless you like them and would totally end your bag with them), nobody would trade up with me for those things, and I had at least 40 trades per item.






Also be patient, even though I always have 40+ trades open I've gone hours having _almost every single person_ pass on my trade, only to trade for something kind of crummy, and having the item I traded get traded for TWO items shortly after.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is kind of what I was saying when I said to lowball a new bag. Because we all do have different tastes, and I've since learned that even though I think those bags are hideous, it may have more to do with my age than anything else. Younger people do want them, but you could easily steal it away from me and I'd thank you for it. lol


 I was actually thinking of trading for the polka dot fydelity bag because my boyfriend's little sister might like it, but it was considerably higher than the one other item I had.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and the Shameless necklaces, I think the thing that pisses me off about them, is the font. No seriously, it looks like Comic Sans. I hate Comic Sans. lol


 I offered 3 cute things totaling $59 for that wallet and they rejected my offer. Hmmm...and took that necklace instead.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm starting to get worried about 2 of my items I don't want but can't seem to trade up, so now i'm offering really high valued trades with 3 items for a bigger item I want. 

The items I have are cute, but I would rather have something else I like more. Hopefully someone accepts! My trading ends at 9am tomorrow!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Two trade offers (more than that but I passed on the others already) for my feather earrings... the $20 chevron bracelet and the $22 animal print one. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are really cute, I wouldn't give them up for anything less thatn $24-26 items. That's the only reason I kept trading them up! Otherwise I would have kept them, and not there's like none left!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm offering the three items at $59 for a jelly now haha. I know I got rid of mine before but now I think it's cute. And I'm about $100 above my original bag so I can afford to trade down a bit! I hope someone takes the bait!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are really cute, I wouldn't give them up for anything less thatn $24-26 items. That's the only reason I kept trading them up! Otherwise I would have kept them, and not there's like none left!


 Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. I'd only give them up for the cuff of the same price or a decent trade up. I like both feather earrings. I have the $20 brown feather earrings right now.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are really cute, I wouldn't give them up for anything less thatn $24-26 items. That's the only reason I kept trading them up! Otherwise I would have kept them, and not there's like none left!


 Oh man don't say that, I started out with those, a bag, and a really cute wall decal and now I only have a $20 bracelet and the $68 satchel that I started with (thankfully, I do _really _love both of my items!)


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and the Shameless necklaces, I think the thing that pisses me off about them, is the font. No seriously, it looks like Comic Sans. I hate Comic Sans. lol


 that's what i hate too! it makes it look kinda cheap

edit: i think they're kind of tacky regardless though, with the exception of maybe the kitten/tiger one... but... i'd never walk around wearing a necklace that said witch... even if it was accurate. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Two LBB boxes are out for delivery today. WOOHOOO!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

HAHAHA, I stated my reasons for hearting the kitten/tiger one, but otherwise they do nothing for me too. 





I will be trying to get back the kitten/tiger necklace, but I won't give up anything crazy for it, that's for sure.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone offered me the devil bangles (stealing that term) for my Moroccan earrings. HAHAHAHAHAHA.

no.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

That said, I think it's you offering me the chevron bracelet CaliMel, and yours is the only offer I'm tempted by as that bracelet is sort of fab. 





I hope your cat gets well soon, btw.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

hahaha i think i like it the most cause it's the least self deprecating... i don't know who'd advertise they're a gold digger lmao


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha i think i like it the most cause it's the least self deprecating... i don't know who'd advertise they're a gold digger lmao


 I know! I was wondering who would proudly wear that? LOL. That said, sometimes I'm a playful, sweet, and curious kitten, and other times fierce Tigress. GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHA, I stated my reasons for hearting the kitten/tiger one, but otherwise they do nothing for me too.
> 
> ...


 The kitten one is actually kind of cute, I hate comic sans with a passion but I think I could still manage to love that necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Every time they put up a new Nica bag I'm super jealous of the people who opened their bags after me hahaha.

How are people getting $150 value bags on the first go? Someone out there still managed to get 3 other items even with a $98 purse!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It may be with referral credits and the ones who get high value other items may have had returns in that same dollar value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Boo i'm having a bad trading day! I think I got spoiled form the amazing day i had yesterday haha

I wish someone would trade me for this leaf stretchy bracelet. I REALLY don't like it. bah. That's the only item i'm really unhappy about at this point...I want the 3 leaf bangles!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Remember when I said 2 LBB are coming in the mail today? Make that 3! The one I stole a family member's account for is coming today too! Omg. It's going to feel like my birthday today! 





One of those 3 was supposed to be here yesterday but they had a shipping delay. SO EXCITED! I hope I love everything! 5-6 LBBs = the price I saved up for ONE new purse and it was a lot more fun. So happy I went with doing this instead.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That said, I think it's you offering me the chevron bracelet CaliMel, and yours is the only offer I'm tempted by as that bracelet is sort of fab.
> 
> ...


 That's so funny! Ya, I love the bracelet, but I realized after I traded for it that I don't really wear them, at least not thicker ones, because I have weird wrists!

I had the earrings in another one of my boxes but figured I could trade them at least.

Ty! They're doing an ultrasound on her and then we decide tonight if we want to get surgery done, or put her to sleep if the surgery would be too much [most of the cats end up dying during surgery, so I don't really want to put her through that stress if it's going to be too hard on her.]

So it's not a fun day today, but it'll be alright.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me the devil bangles (stealing that term) for my Moroccan earrings. HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> no.


 That was probably me. It doesn't hurt to try. Thanks.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Good luck with everything. 



 If you do have to lose her, at least you know that you gave her a good life, a good home, and lots of love while she was here. I've had to put beloved pets to sleep when they were just too old and too in pain already. One in particular was very hard on me, so I don't envy your day today. My aloha is with you.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's not that bad of a trade, plus those bangles are cute haha. 

THIS is bad: someone offered me $12 earrings for my $74 bag last time!! I don't see how that would ever be a possibility.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not that bad of a trade, plus those bangles are cute haha.
> 
> THIS is bad: someone offered me $12 earrings for my $74 bag last time!! I don't see how that would ever be a possibility.


 After seeing a picture someone posted of them on here (it might have been you), I'm thinking of keeping them. They aren't as faded looking as the site makes them look.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

I"m sorry about your cat calimel! I've been a similar situation as well with my dog. We had to put her down 2 years ago because she couldnt' see or hear anymore, and she was having heart murmers and kidney problems.

Hopefully everything goes well today, cats tend to live longer and stronger lives than dogs! Those stubborn yet cute animals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That was probably me. It doesn't hurt to try. Thanks.


 I've had that same trade offer a few times actually, so it's more than just you, for sure. And I know people laugh at my offers all of the time, it's the fun of LBB! 



 I'd die laughing if I read that on here about one of my offers. I offer funny stuff all of the time. 





It's so true that you never know when something will be accepted! I offered a silver leaf bracelet once for a pink jelly and it got ACCEPTED! 





Definitely keep trying the crazier trades!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing a picture someone posted of them on here (it might have been you), I'm thinking of keeping them. They aren't as faded looking as the site makes them look.


 Yep that was me. I really like them actually! And I like that if I want to I can just wear the blue or brown ones with certain outfits


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not that bad of a trade, plus those bangles are cute haha.
> 
> THIS is bad: someone offered me $12 earrings for my $74 bag last time!! I don't see how that would ever be a possibility.


 lol, I was teasing about the bangles, I actually do think they are cute since your picture! I just love the term, "devil bangles"...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would wear them and not be upset if I shipped a bag with them in it. They have such a horrible picture of them up that no one realizes how cute they are!

That said, I'm not budging on my earrings for almost anything, so everything below it is a no go for me. I didn't even budge for a $20 and $18 two item earrings trade. They were cute too. I'm back and forth on regretting that one though.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will. I actually got your earrings in a bag I just opened and because I wasn't in love with them, I decided to try Rilee's method of taking 2 item offers and trading up. I probably have 45 trade offers out on those bracelets! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha it's okay! No offense taken, i'm the one that coined that term for them anyway!!

Mannn everyone must hate my things haha I'm not getting any offers, and I've made 50 offers on the leaf one!! Including lower value trades and combination ones with the other items I have. I'm going to go to class for the next 2.5 hours and hope that something happens when I least expect it!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the trade I took! I loved the $18 earrings so gambled on the $20 Robert Rose ones.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking of trading for the polka dot fydelity bag because my boyfriend's little sister might like it, but it was considerably higher than the one other item I had.


 Hmmm hopefully you can trade up what you have so that it's closer to the bag. Good luck!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to get worried about 2 of my items I don't want but can't seem to trade up, so now i'm offering really high valued trades with 3 items for a bigger item I want.
> 
> The items I have are cute, but I would rather have something else I like more. Hopefully someone accepts! My trading ends at 9am tomorrow!


 Which ones are you hoping to trade?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I actually got your earrings in a bag I just opened and because I wasn't in love with them, I decided to try Rilee's method of taking 2 item offers and trading up. I probably have 45 trade offers out on those bracelets! lol


 Let me know how far you get with the two items for those earrings so I can kick myself later for not taking that trade. 



 I actually dislike how stuck I get on something I love. I have six days left and anything can happen in that time and I definitely could have got them back, I'm sure, but I get so freaked out that the people who have it will ship their bags and then I lose them for good. 

And haha, I actually traded those bracelets my last LBB for something pretty good, $3 up! I took them knowing I'd be okay with keeping them, and thought, "Okay, it's going to take a while to get rid of these" and then BOOM, someone accepted my trade. I bet they saw the more realistic picture of them and liked them. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

The silver leaf bracelet, the conch earrings and the set of 8 bangles (plus the other $26 floral bracelet I have for higher priced items) that's $59-85...and no one wants anything haha

I like the earrings and the bangles but I really just don't like the leaf one. bah. I'm mostly doing all of this just to get rid of that one. I'll probably have to try and trade down for a $20 item soon instead


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I opened a new bag this morning, but managed to trade these same bangles last night for the heart Xela candle. I think I got lucky. 

The items I am gunning for are the $45 Audrey gold bracelet and the $16 All the rage Leaf Bangle. I _LOVE_ that bangle and no one will accept trades for it. I even offered $20 over the price in my last bag!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG that is awful. I hope you don't have to make that choice. Is there any possiblity that they might be wrong with the diagnosis and she won't need surgery at all and maybe just meds and rest or something so much less stressful on both of you?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The silver leaf bracelet, the conch earrings and the set of 8 bangles (plus the other $26 floral bracelet I have for higher priced items) that's $59-85...and no one wants anything haha
> 
> I like the earrings and the bangles but I really just don't like the leaf one. bah. I'm mostly doing all of this just to get rid of that one. I'll probably have to try and trade down for a $20 item soon instead


 I have an offer out to trade my feather earrings for that leaf bracelet (which I actually like, lol) so if you want them, my offer is still out there. 





See, this is what I like about LBB. Everyone's different taste in stuff makes trading and epic trading possible. Oh, and I like the speaker bag with the colorful stars! Totally want to take that or the clear pink one to the beach next time I'm out. I have my eye on them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've done the same thing for that darn leaf bangle! I then saw someone trade it for an eyeliner, or something like that. I think I said, "WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!!" out loud. lmao! 





I actually want to end up with the pink candle if I can one of these times. I really like it, but traded it for those Moroccan earrings I'm freakishly obsessed with.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The silver leaf bracelet, the conch earrings and the set of 8 bangles (plus the other $26 floral bracelet I have for higher priced items) that's $59-85...and no one wants anything haha
> 
> I like the earrings and the bangles but I really just don't like the leaf one. bah. I'm mostly doing all of this just to get rid of that one. I'll probably have to try and trade down for a $20 item soon instead


 Did you know those conch earrings are 2 1/2 inches long, those are big for earrings. And they are really nice if you ask me. I love the detailing. I can't believe no one is offering you anything good for them. I blame LBB and their lousy pics and descriptions.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll put in trades for the $45 Audrey bracelet too and let you know if I get it so we can try to trade. I traded with Rilee so she could get her doctor bag back then traded all around LBB after that, it was craziness, and I ended up with a completely different bag I fell in love with during the process. 



 That time was uber fun!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know those conch earrings are 2 1/2 inches long, those are big for earrings. And they are really nice if you ask me. I love the detailing. I can't believe no one is offering you anything good for them. I blame LBB and their lousy pics and descriptions.


 I agree! I love big earrings and find those beautiful!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll put in trades for the $45 Audrey bracelet too and let you know if I get it so we can try to trade. I traded with Rilee so she could get her doctor bag back then traded all around LBB after that, it was craziness, and I ended up with a completely different bag I fell in love with during the process.
> 
> ...


 I didn't realize that was you who traded me originally for the bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!! I can't wait till that box arrives. I am excited to see it. Although I did see a YouTube unboxing video with that bag and I think it may have a houndstooth pattern on the inside, which i'm not crazy about, but who cares! The bag is HUGE though. I feel like that is true of everything from LBB. It always ends up being bigger than you expect it to be.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I imagine that I look like Scrat, from the movie Ice Age, about those damn earrings. It is to me what an acorn is to Scrat! 





I've actually almost traded my $98 Steven Madden bag for a multiple item trade as I'm that happy with my earrings that I'd be okay trading my bag and seeing what could come from it. Those earrings look like something I would have paid nearly $50 on QVC for. lmao!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that was you who traded me originally for the bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!! I can't wait till that box arrives. I am excited to see it. Although I did see a YouTube unboxing video with that bag and I think it may have a houndstooth pattern on the inside, which i'm not crazy about, but who cares! The bag is HUGE though. I feel like that is true of everything from LBB. It always ends up being bigger than you expect it to be.


 Ooooh link if you can! I have an offer for it that I'm pondering accepting. I really do love that bag still. It was hard to give up but you were set on it, and I was indecisive, so I decided to give it up to someone certain they wanted it.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh link if you can! I have an offer for it that I'm pondering accepting. I really do love that bag still. It was hard to give up but you were set on it, and I was indecisive, so I decided to give it up to someone certain they wanted it.


 Here is the link to the video. She got the blue version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BfIGAOQXZc

&amp; Thanks again! Remind me to return the favor next time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

I was curious about the kinds of offers you've been getting for that Madden bag. Did you try trading back for the other bag?


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll put in trades for the $45 Audrey bracelet too and let you know if I get it so we can try to trade. I traded with Rilee so she could get her doctor bag back then traded all around LBB after that, it was craziness, and I ended up with a completely different bag I fell in love with during the process.
> 
> ...


 That would be awesome. I've tried every combination of "devil bangles," $18 turquoise earrings, and the $14 salt and pepper shakers that I can think of!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was curious about the kinds of offers you've been getting for that Madden bag. Did you try trading back for the other bag?


 I've been getting a lot of bags offered, including the rose clutch. I'm in the market for a yellow bag so it's a win for me, but I'm not so attached to it I wouldn't take the right lower priced bag + another item trade. I got offered the pink spike bag + two items. As much as I love the color pink I wasn't sure about that one so I passed. Still waiting on the right trade. I miss the bag I started with and traded around in hopes of getting my snake Madden bag, that is now gone.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

The Big Buddha off white colored fold over clutch + the right other item can get my Madden bag from me as well.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Saw this out in the gallery of stuff to choose from. This bracelet looks like it's messed up. wtf. lol.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1620/all-the-rage-animal-wood-stretch-bracelet

Thank you for the link, Rilee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Gonna go watch it now!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this out in the gallery of stuff to choose from. This bracelet looks like it's messed up. wtf. lol.
> 
> ...


 I bet that bracelet isn't half bad, but the photo makes it look horrible!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting a lot of bags offered, including the rose clutch. I'm in the market for a yellow bag so it's a win for me, but I'm not so attached to it I wouldn't take the right lower priced bag + another item trade. I got offered the pink spike bag + two items. As much as I love the color pink I wasn't sure about that one so I passed. Still waiting on the right trade. I miss the bag I started with and traded around in hopes of getting my snake Madden bag, that is now gone.


 I was wondering if you tried for the Nica you ended up trading the Madden for, or did you change your mind about that one? I like the Madden better, something about the silver stitching on the other one doesn't seem right to me. I'd have liked it better with either matching stitching or in a darker brown.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Ooooh somebody got one of those cute jelly bags....


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really hope no one gets offended by my crazy trade offers, I'm just sending out trades for every. single. item. Definitely grasping at straws but you never know, someone out there might feel like they have way too many earrings/glasses/bags already but have a total obsession with bracelets, even if they have a lower value!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

OOOOH YAAAAY YOU GOT THE JELLY!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you tried for the Nica you ended up trading the Madden for, or did you change your mind about that one? I like the Madden better, something about the silver stitching on the other one doesn't seem right to me. I'd have liked it better with either matching stitching or in a darker brown.


 I almost did but I got better offers for the Madden than the Nica, and I want to be in a good position to trade if they bring back the snake bag, so I'm staying with my yellow bag, unless I have a offer I can't refuse for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope no one gets offended by my crazy trade offers, I'm just sending out trades for every. single. item. Definitely grasping at straws but you never know, someone out there might feel like they have way too many earrings/glasses/bags already but have a total obsession with bracelets, even if they have a lower value!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL. And if they do get offended, oh well. Offering wild trades is the fun of LBB. I laugh at some offers I get, but it's all in fun. I even laugh at offers that aren't that bad when I am stuck on an item because I'm like a crazed wild eyed woman about the item I love and no one can takes it aways from meeeez, muh preeeeecious.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, the bag is FABULOUS! I think I want the turquoise (she said in comments it's more of a Tiffany blue) bag if it comes back.

*twinkly hearts in eyes*


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope no one gets offended by my crazy trade offers, I'm just sending out trades for every. single. item. Definitely grasping at straws but you never know, someone out there might feel like they have way too many earrings/glasses/bags already but have a total obsession with bracelets, even if they have a lower value!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think anyone actually gets offended. You might crack us up, on the other hand you might shock us with a great trade. I've seen some strange ones. When someone really wants something, or wants to get rid of something, they will take your crazy offer. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

At this point, if I can't get rid of something, I'm just keeping it rather than doing a crazy trade...and I'll return it for an extra item in my next bag hehehe.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point, if I can't get rid of something, I'm just keeping it rather than doing a crazy trade...and I'll return it for an extra item in my next bag hehehe.


 You know what? I totally agree. On that note, I'm trading up my feather earrings for the $2 more animal bracelet and I'll see where it goes from there. Even if I get stuck with it who knows, I may like it in person.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point, if I can't get rid of something, I'm just keeping it rather than doing a crazy trade...and I'll return it for an extra item in my next bag hehehe.


 Good idea. Do you just tell them you want to exchange it? I've returned stuff for money back, but not never done the free item thing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, that paid off! I was able to immediately get a turquoise bracelet I was trying to trade my earrings for in the first place! WOOHOOO!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. Do you just tell them you want to exchange it? I've returned stuff for money back, but not never done the free item thing.


 I've not done it yet, but according to this: http://www.littleblackbag.com/returns, you just ship it back!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I almost did but I got better offers for the Madden than the Nica, and I want to be in a good position to trade if they bring back the snake bag, so I'm staying with my yellow bag, unless I have a offer I can't refuse for it.


 You'll definitely get better offers for the Madden since it's sold out. It's great that either you'll get a nice offer, or be happy if you get the bag. I love Steve Madden.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You'll definitely get better offers for the Madden since it's sold out. It's great that either you'll get a nice offer, or be happy if you get the bag. I love Steve Madden.


 I agree! And right now I'm getting $105+ offers for it with 2 to 3 great items. Trying to stay strong!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

Woot! I got a cute silver cuff for those bangles! $4 trade down but I could see myself keeping this one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot! I got a cute silver cuff for those bangles! $4 trade down but I could see myself keeping this one.


 I LOOOOVE that cuff. It's one of the bracelets in the $20 to $30 range I love the most! Congrats!


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that paid off! I was able to immediately get a turquoise bracelet I was trying to trade my earrings for in the first place! WOOHOOO!


 That was me!  I've been trying to get rid of that bracelet for a while...it's cute, but not my style.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOH YAAAAY YOU GOT THE JELLY!!!


 YAYY! I lost $11 but i'm still at $193 value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could ship my bag now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That was me!  I've been trying to get rid of that bracelet for a while...it's cute, but not my style.


 Which is why I love LBB. LOL. I love coil bracelets. Muy caliente!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That was me!  I've been trying to get rid of that bracelet for a while...it's cute, but not my style.


 You know that eagle necklace is gigantic, right? It's 4 1/2 inches across. I kind of like the big jewelry but I've seen others get disappointed expecting something smaller.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 25, 2012)

I want to open a new bag, but I want to wait until May 1st because I don't really like anything. I just miss trading. I'm going to have a collection of purses because of little black bag!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to open a new bag, but I want to wait until May 1st because I don't really like anything. I just miss trading. I'm going to have a collection of purses because of little black bag!


 I thought the same thing but couldn't resist once I saw that Danielle Nicole Charley Clutch on piperlime. I'm so weak!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanna open a new bag too!!! I'm waiting till my friends bag closes though so that my next bag I get an extra item! I am just hoping the coral jellies aren't all gone by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

YAY again! My 2nd LBB with my striped messenger bag is waiting at my apartment! Sadly I wont' be home till late tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

More $100+ trades for my Steven Madden bag. Staying strong. Only a purse that I like (yellow trim satchel or coral doctor bag) + one or two decent items will make me click accept.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY again! My 2nd LBB with my striped messenger bag is waiting at my apartment! Sadly I wont' be home till late tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yaaaay! I have three of them due in today! I should get my DSLR charged later tonight so I can take decent pictures this time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's gonna be fun to look at the thread tonight with all these shipments coming in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Apr 25, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanna open a new bag too!!! I'm waiting till my friends bag closes though so that my next bag I get an extra item! I am just hoping the coral jellies aren't all gone by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I get an extra item too for my next bag! Its making me super excited and antsy about opening a new bag.



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing but couldn't resist once I saw that Danielle Nicole Charley Clutch on piperlime. I'm so weak!


 How many lbb have you had? I opened 2 in april.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't resist a couple of purses!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get an extra item too for my next bag! Its making me super excited and antsy about opening a new bag.
> ...


 This is my 6th bag, but I returned 2 full bags so I'm only counting it as my 4th.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

One of my lbbs arrived today too.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You know that eagle necklace is gigantic, right? It's 4 1/2 inches across. I kind of like the big jewelry but I've seen others get disappointed expecting something smaller.


 I like big jewelry too, but you're right, it does seem smaller in the picture.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I posted on the photo of my yellow Madden bag that I will trade for the Big Buddha fold over clutch plus one or two other items or an even trade for the Madden snake bag if it comes back. I hope people read that and try to get those particular things to trade me. I'm getting AWESOME trade offers right now, almost all in the $100 range, but none of them are what I want. I'm getting multiple rose clutch offers.


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

And say no to any candle?


----------



## maryissa (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 6th bag, but I returned 2 full bags so I'm only counting it as my 4th.


 Oh no, what were wrong in the bags you returned? 

I'm so excited to hear everyone receiving their lbb! I can't wait to see everyone's pictures! My lbbs ship out tomrw, hopefully I get them by Saturday, because I want to use the purse I got during a festival!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The first one I returned because the sizes were weird on everything! It had a blue seed bead necklace, KJL gold and silver necklace, and makeup bag set.

The second one had coloring issues and I think the doctored the photos or something on my earrings. The proportion on them wasn't the same at ALL. That was the Blair clutch and the Vince Cammuto Crystal Stud Earrings.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips! Do you have to cancel your bids once people decline them? I had a few that said 0 out 0 are interested.
> ...


 I don't think I'd cancel, unless its for things that are sold out. If someone opens a new bag and has one of those items then wouldn't your offer be the first to pop up for them?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And say no to any candle?


 I know Leilani had one of those XELA candles and apparently had no problem trading it. I don't think I'd take the smaller ones, except that chalkboard one, maybe.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow did you see the trade Stephanie just got for her Cargo Med Collection?!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Whoa, her trading luck is crazy this time around! LOL. Mine is only "okay" thus far, I have 6 more days though. 






I actually really want a $36 candle again. Just not willing to give up my earrings for one.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah it is. She's got over $200 in her bag already!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm at $157. To think, I used to be thrilled at $129. LOL.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

So, I just found the Nila Anthony bag on their site (they have a lot of the bags that are featured on LBB if anyone is looking for more angles/information). Turns out the doctor bag can also become a backpack?! Good to know... hah. Leilani, I know you had your eye on it too, so here ya go: http://www.nila-anthony.com/ProductDetail.php?code=P0000000142&amp;id=1


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

sooo i went shopping, stopped at ulta, tried the coral activator, and am allergic to it. boo. i'm gonna send it right back once i get it ):

idk if its just cause im allergic to it, but it goes on pretty blotchy and isn't very attractive... kinda like if you smeared lipstick on your cheeks. gross. weird cause i don't have sensitive skin, and virtually the only product that irritates me is ELF makeup wipes... wah.

on the plus side, i went to TJmax and got 2 outfits (1 leopard one that is gonna look UH-DORABLE with my fringe necklace!), a betsey belt and HK slippers for $50! win. i was gonna open a new LBB, but you really can't beat that.  so wait til may 1st i shall.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG I love TJMaxx and Marshalls so much. My kids do too, they know they will get decent clothes and I won't witch about the prices. LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow did you see the trade Stephanie just got for her Cargo Med Collection?!


 AHHH I know!!! I traded my bracelets for the cute jardin earrings and went on my phone to check it out (didn't have my comp with me the last hour) and saw that I had that offer also. I JUMPED on it without even seeing what the bag really looked like haha. Anything by street level is pretty good though! 

I'm not sure if I want to keep the purse though because I have 2 other black crossbody's I take downtown...someone is offering me the street level wallet I REALLY want but I would be trading down about 9 bucks for it...which is fine, but I don't know if I would have given up my med set for that. I have too much makeup though and I need a new wallet so maybe it'd be better off anyway.

What do you guys think? Should I wait for a better offer/try for a different bag or take the wallet I really want?


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would wait it out, just because something you love even more might come along... maybe just give it a few hours  if they cancel, you could probably offer the trade and it will get accepted since it's a bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, her trading luck is crazy this time around! LOL. Mine is only "okay" thus far, I have 6 more days though.
> 
> ...


 Mine only startted picking up yesterday and tomorrow is my ship date!! So don't worry, it'll get crazy again this weekend for you i'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait it out, just because something you love even more might come along... maybe just give it a few hours  if they cancel, you could probably offer the trade and it will get accepted since it's a bag.


 yeah that's what i'm thinking too. It's cute though, and I wouldn't mind keeping it if it comes to that, just because my two that I have are REALLY small and don't fit anything in them besides my CC/ID and my keys (one is coach...the other is old navy hahaha i have the extremes). This one seems pretty big though, it's bigger than my laptop!! Which means I could take this to class the days that I want to look nicer/dress up and still fit my things in it haha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

everything on this site is huge! i feel uncomfortable carrying a clutch so big (the leopard one) but it fits my tablet (toshiba thrive) perfectly so that's what i'm gonna use it for


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG I GOT THE BAG I WANTEDDDDD and only one person had it!!! soooo happpyyy dream bag!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everything on this site is huge! i feel uncomfortable carrying a clutch so big (the leopard one) but it fits my tablet (toshiba thrive) perfectly so that's what i'm gonna use it for


 ooo that's a good way to use it. I like how all of us just fit our electronics in our purses nowadays haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I GOT THE BAG I WANTEDDDDD and only one person had it!!! soooo happpyyy dream bag!


 You should play the lottery cause you are on fire!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

now the girl that accepted the trade is offering me her other items to get it back!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You should play the lottery cause you are on fire!


 haha thanks! i usually never have good luck honestly. LBB is the only time I have!! Maybe it's because my taste is so weird...i doubt many people would want a bright blue quilted bag haha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> now the girl that accepted the trade is offering me her other items to get it back!!


 lol maybe she accepted it by accident


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm being offered $45 earrings for my $35 ones. siiigh. lol.


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats on the bag!!!

Leilani- That's probably me. lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I GOT THE BAG I WANTEDDDDD and only one person had it!!! soooo happpyyy dream bag!


 I'm glad you waited, because the other bag was the only one too. I knew you could get a great trade and HOLY CRAP! You are on a roll!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the bag!!!
> 
> Leilani- That's probably me. lol


 It's a tempting trade! LOL.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> now the girl that accepted the trade is offering me her other items to get it back!!


 Is she offering everything she's got? She doesn't have enough to make it worth it anymore! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Stephanie, are you getting any good offers for the Jardin earrings? Those are the only ones.


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been getting crappy offers for my Jardin earrings. Like 20-25 cuffs and necklaces. So I traded to the candle.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just found the Nila Anthony bag on their site (they have a lot of the bags that are featured on LBB if anyone is looking for more angles/information). Turns out the doctor bag can also become a backpack?! Good to know... hah. Leilani, I know you had your eye on it too, so here ya go: http://www.nila-anthony.com/ProductDetail.php?code=P0000000142&amp;id=1


 WHOA, that's awesome! When you get your bag, you should post us a picture of how it looks like as a backpack. 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I GOT THE BAG I WANTEDDDDD and only one person had it!!! soooo happpyyy dream bag!


 Congrats! I was trying to get that bag when my bag was still opened, but she would budge. Glad you got it!



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awww, the sizes are weird on lbb. I really loved the Nica Hope Crossbody Bag, but then I googled it and it looks really small and funny, it's definitely not the same size as the picture with the mannequin on lbb. At least you'll be able to get your money back or get back other items in your bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Two item $33 trade for my $24 candle that included the conch earrings. Yes, please.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Whoa, the thunderbird earrings I currently have are 4 inches long! I'm waaaaaay into that. 




 This whole time I was avoiding them because I thought they were dainty!


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

More reason for me to get rid of them, but nobody wants to trade up for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm only getting horrible offers for my Nila mesh bag which Im not getting rid of. 

This is more stressful than I thought it'd be.

Are there any items that are so popular that it might be advantageous to trade my 36 candle with? Even if its lower in price?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for being as excited as I am about my trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie, are you getting any good offers for the Jardin earrings? Those are the only ones.


 I'm not getting that great of offers...but I did get an offer for the cargo colorstick, but that's still quite a downgrade in value (I would have accepted it if were in a color I wanted). But I really like these earrings so it's worth it to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is she offering everything she's got? She doesn't have enough to make it worth it anymore! lol


 She actually offered me the the higher priced items of what I traded her for her purple jelly awhile back! It's the same girl I think haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm now home for the night, DSLR battery is a chargin', waiting on UPS. This is going to be a great night. hehehehe.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

yay!! Mine has been sitting on my doorstep since 2 haha. I hate staying late at the office/department i've been here since 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to see your hauls!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG, I have all three boxes here. I don't know which one to open first!!! EEEEEEEEK!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More reason for me to get rid of them, but nobody wants to trade up for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'd hang onto it, at least overnight and see if you get any offers by morning, or see if anything new is added you could go for. Other than that, I think if there are any people left with the hello kitty watches at $30, if you had patience those would trade up. I also think you could trade up the $32 Cargo eye palettes, or the right Cargo blush, like Key Largo. Or get a pair of the Jardin earrings back, maybe you would have better luck with the Egyptian or Moroccan ones, if someone takes the trade.

edit: Also if any of the $30 Betsy Johnson earrings are out there, you would get trade offers on that. Or the $28 Owl Doormat.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone for being as excited as I am about my trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm not getting that great of offers...but I did get an offer for the cargo colorstick, but that's still quite a downgrade in value (I would have accepted it if were in a color I wanted). But I really like these earrings so it's worth it to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe you'll get better offers in the morning. It seems like the daytime was good for you today, maybe your last day will be good to and you'll close at $300! lol


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 25, 2012)

I really want the two different Vince Camuto bracelets.  I was debating picking one of those as my main item, and now I keep coming back to them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Omg guys, I'm so upset, the gold necklace I refused to trade two bags ago came with crystals missing and a bow that fell off! UGGGH! It's so flippin' cute otherwise this sucks! It's going back ASAP and I want a replacement! I really wish we didn't have to pay shipping for something that is their issue, not mine. I would be thrilled with it otherwise.

That said, all of my Robert Rose jewelry is FABULOUS for a second time in a row. Will take pictures later, after I get over the extreme sadness over my messed up necklace.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

@donna - I hope so! If I decide I don't like the earrings (I dont' wear earrings very often at all) I may just go ahead and try an trade down for the blush stick I want, since I'm not getting the gorgeous on in the cargo set now!



> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the two different Vince Camuto bracelets.  I was debating picking one of those as my main item, and now I keep coming back to them.


 You should check dillards, they have all of his stuff on sale right now (a lot for only $13)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More reason for me to get rid of them, but nobody wants to trade up for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Are there anymore of those jelly bags out there? Offer both the candle and the earrings for one of those in any color. As they get scarce you'll get better offers for them. You'll be down $6 but I think you could make that back up easy.

One last suggestion but this could be risky. Did you see this:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/677/lee-angel-coral-and-chain-link-bracelet

I think that girl got stuck with that and picked the Betsy Johnson earrings for her bag. She probably doesn't want it so you could offer both the candle and earrings for it. But to me it's kinda ugly, so while you would be up $6, would you stay up or be able to trade that? I guess I'm asking everyone else to chime in. Do I just have bad taste and will others like this?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg guys, I'm so upset, the gold necklace I refused to trade two bags ago came with crystals missing and a bow that fell off! UGGGH! It's so flippin' cute otherwise this sucks! It's going back ASAP and I want a replacement! I really wish we didn't have to pay shipping for something that is their issue, not mine. I would be thrilled with it otherwise.
> 
> That said, all of my Robert Rose jewelry is FABULOUS for a second time in a row. Will take pictures later, after I get over the extreme sadness over my messed up necklace.


 OH no!!! that's terrible i'm sorry! They should give you another one and give you a credit!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are there anymore of those jelly bags out there? Offer both the candle and the earrings for one of those in any color. As they get scarce you'll get better offers for them. You'll be down $6 but I think you could make that back up easy.


 Oh man. i'm getting AWFUL offers for my jelly. Seriously. It's no wonder that girl took my offer! Those earrings would definitely help you out in that area


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg guys, I'm so upset, the gold necklace I refused to trade two bags ago came with crystals missing and a bow that fell off! UGGGH! It's so flippin' cute otherwise this sucks! It's going back ASAP and I want a replacement! I really wish we didn't have to pay shipping for something that is their issue, not mine. I would be thrilled with it otherwise.
> 
> That said, all of my Robert Rose jewelry is FABULOUS for a second time in a row. Will take pictures later, after I get over the extreme sadness over my messed up necklace.


 The website says contact them if it is defective, any company in their right mind will pay shipping for that!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree. they should pay for that.

Also in case anyone is wondering, I sent my items back on Monday and got an email today about getting my exchange/credits. They said I won't get my credits till I start my new bag on May 1st at 10am (for some reason)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Just to add to things, the clasp doesn't even open on it! I couldn't put it on even if I wanted to! So freaking depressing. Emailing them now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to add to things, the clasp doesn't even open on it! I couldn't put it on even if I wanted to! So freaking depressing. Emailing them now.


 UGH that's awful! Can you live chat with them? Or have they closed that already for the day?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

So there I am...typing up all these suggestions....meanwhile she's over there trading like a she-devil and needs no advice!


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

aw but its so cute! once its taken care of you'll be a happy camper!

And thanks Donna for all the advice. I did try to do that with the coral bracelet and all the jellies. But I just finally got rid of those earrings and got a $20 fringe necklace and now got a coral Lucite bracelet (lost 4 dollars, but its so much cuter than the candle).

So now to try the jellies and the $60 coral again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to add to things, the clasp doesn't even open on it! I couldn't put it on even if I wanted to! So freaking depressing. Emailing them now.


 OMG and it's so gorgeous! That is depressing!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> UGH that's awful! Can you live chat with them? Or have they closed that already for the day?


 I live chatted, they said to email the photo and they will get right back to me. I hope this can be solved easily because I can see how I'm going to love this necklace. I just wish it wasn't messed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aw but its so cute! once its taken care of you'll be a happy camper!
> 
> ...


 LOL I'm just relieved that it looks like things are going your way again.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aw but its so cute! once its taken care of you'll be a happy camper!
> 
> ...


 I just got your offer for the purple jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would totally take it because i LOVEEE that bangle, but I just don't do fringe necklaces!  Plus I told myself I won't trade for less than $59 since that's what I offered for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you get someone to accept though!! Yours has been the best offer i've seen yet!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live chatted, they said to email the photo and they will get right back to me. I hope this can be solved easily because I can see how I'm going to love this necklace. I just wish it wasn't messed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 Oooo that sounds good. Usually if they see a photo of it broken they tell you don't bother to send it back.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo that sounds good. Usually if they see a photo of it broken they tell you don't bother to send it back.


 If that's the case then you may be able to fix it too, super glue the parts back on, and possibly take out the lobster hook and replace it (they're pretty cheap to buy I think)


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @donna - I hope so! If I decide I don't like the earrings (I dont' wear earrings very often at all) I may just go ahead and try an trade down for the blush stick I want, since I'm not getting the gorgeous on in the cargo set now!
> 
> You should check dillards, they have all of his stuff on sale right now (a lot for only $13)


 Thank you for the heads up!  The square bangles on LBB are also on Dillard's for $20, so I will definitely be getting those either way.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then you may be able to fix it too, super glue the parts back on, and possibly take out the lobster hook and replace it (they're pretty cheap to buy I think)


 The missing crystal is no where to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I was going to do that and not bother with a return/email but alas, no crystal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

All is not lost though! My necklace I chose as a main item last bag? It's OMG sexy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aw but its so cute! once its taken care of you'll be a happy camper!
> 
> ...


 haha I know! I sort of really like the bangle, but I want to get my hands on the cargo med set, so to do that I think I need a jelly or something super popular. But at least my fringe is better than the earrings i had. I like dainty things, so those eagles would have looked ridiculous on me. My friend Meagan just joined so be nice to her! lol. And that means I get an extra item once she buys! woot!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All is not lost though! My necklace I chose as a main item last bag? It's OMG sexy!!!!!!!!!!


 wow! it looks so good on you!!! the combination of the necklace and your shirt/top reminds me of Lulu from FFX  I love her haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> wow! it looks so good on you!!! the combination of the necklace and your shirt/top reminds me of Lulu from FFX  I love her haha


 WOOOOOOOOO! Lulu! You're speaking my language! yaaay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

My DSLR wasn't charged yet so iPhone photos is what you guys are having to deal with right now. Sorry. lol.


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

So tempted to get a second bag!! I want that iphone case so badly. lol. I may just order it on amazon. lol


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If that's the case then you may be able to fix it too, super glue the parts back on, and possibly take out the lobster hook and replace it (they're pretty cheap to buy I think)
> The missing crystal is no where to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I was going to do that and not bother with a return/email but alas, no crystal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I really love it and all of my other stuff, though my weird/fug yet cute purse may be going back. Not because it's not cute, but because it's really funky how it opens up and doesn't seem practical. lol.


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

wohoo another person signed up with my link! How cool is that? Okay, okay. I need to deactivate the internet or something. Back to studying!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

This cuff is SO pretty in person. It's not flimsy at all, like I figured it would be. It's solid and amazing and really shiny. So far all of my Robert Rose jewelry has exceeded my expectations for it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All is not lost though! My necklace I chose as a main item last bag? It's OMG sexy!!!!!!!!!!


 Whoa! I hope your boyfriend/husband isn't around to see that. We might not see you back here for hours!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! I hope your boyfriend/husband isn't around to see that. We might not see you back here for hours!


 haha, husband. And LOL! Been together for going on 15 years now and happily married nearly 13!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

mannn i miss the med kit already haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This cuff is SO pretty in person. It's not flimsy at all, like I figured it would be. It's solid and amazing and really shiny. So far all of my Robert Rose jewelry has exceeded my expectations for it.


 Ahhh I love his stuff so far too! Whenever I pick jewelry I try to stick with him now


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Jenna or Kristin...do either of you like the Robert Rose yellow thread earrings?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1496/robert-rose-silk-thread-earrings

The girl who got them has your Carol Dauplaise turquoise earrings in her "love" list. She might want to trade and you'd go up a couple bucks too.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha, husband. And LOL! Been together for going on 15 years now and happily married nearly 13!


 Like that matters. I've been with my husband 25 years. We still disappear for hours! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

I really wanted those earrings!! But I kept trading them up a lot (they must be popular). Now I probably won't get to try them since they're almost out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not that I should be complaining because I have big items now. But I still really like a lot of the smaller ones


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna or Kristin...do either of you like the Robert Rose yellow thread earrings?
> 
> ...


 I think you are watching the wrong Jenna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a fringe necklace, striped messenger, and an ugly iphone case.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Like that matters. I've been with my husband 25 years. We still disappear for hours! lol


 Oh absolutely. We do too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL. And I send him a lot more interesting photos than that one while we are away from each other. hahahahaha!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna or Kristin...do either of you like the Robert Rose yellow thread earrings?
> 
> ...


 I think I have a trade in for that already. Good digging around!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are watching the wrong Jenna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a fringe necklace, striped messenger, and an ugly iphone case.


 hahahah awe i like that iphone case


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are watching the wrong Jenna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a fringe necklace, striped messenger, and an ugly iphone case.


 You're right, I had the wrong Jenna!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah awe i like that iphone case


 And I see someone just opened a bag with one of those funky Fydelity bags. I think that Iphone case would be perfect with that and Jenna needs to make a trade for those leaf bangles. It will work! lol

edit: whoops too late, someone wanted those bangles bad.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Jenna, did you put in an offer to trade the bangles for the iphone case anyway? There is someone who opened two bags by the same name and both bags have those bangles. They might be looking to get rid of at least one set. I think the bangles would be easier for you to trade than the iphone case.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yayyy I just opened my box. The blush is a little light for me...and super shimmery. But I think i can make it work, i've never tried a lighter blush so we'll see.

The bangle is really good quality! However it's super chunky and thick, I could barely get it on over my hand (and i have really small hands and wrists). I like it though.

the earrings are cute, not really my style but I think I can make them work when I go out/downtown.

The bag is amazzzingggg, it's great quality and just the size I need for taking things to class  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you pay for shipping returns?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy I just opened my box. The blush is a little light for me...and super shimmery. But I think i can make it work, i've never tried a lighter blush so we'll see.
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! Which blush is that? I love your chunky bangle!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you pay for shipping returns?


 You do have to, which is why i'm glad the ones I wanted to return were small items. I ended up paying $5 to send them back.

@Donna: thanks! the blush in Topeka, I don't think they have it on LBB anymore


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone's offering me the black and white earrings instead of the coral and teal...I know those would go with more of my outfits (since it's black and white haha) but I LOVEEE the coral and teal!!!

Arg. I cant' decide.  Suggestions?  Also the black and white ones may be easier to trade up...


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone's offering me the black and white earrings instead of the coral and teal...I know those would go with more of my outfits (since it's black and white haha) but I LOVEEE the coral and teal!!!
> 
> Arg. I cant' decide.  Suggestions?  Also the black and white ones may be easier to trade up...


 I can't decide! Because the coral and teal are the only ones, but there are like 5 of the black and white ones. On the other hand I do think black and white go with more outfits, so you would think it would be easier to trade. I DON'T KNOW!!! LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oooo I didn't know there are 5 of them left! I like having the only ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the only one of the watch, the earrings, and the bag now! 

Plus I just realized that I wear black shirts a lot, so the colored ones would brighten up my outfits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

ahhh sarah I LOVE your offer right now...I really like wall decals. I'm totally tempted to trade you haha. I don't really like the dandelion ones though. I wish they had more of the colored ones, i've been trying to get my hands on those all week!

someone better accept your offer cuz it's awesome haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Jenna...did you notice the one with the Fydelity bag seems to be trading just for the sake of trading? What do you think of trading down your iphone case for her bangle here:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1029/zad-neutral-flamestitch-bangle

The reason I think it might be a good idea is that this kind of goes with your necklace. You could probably make a trade up with both for something you want, that is if someone wants matching jewelry. There are just too many of those necklaces out there and it might take awhile before you get a decent trade unless you can sweeten the deal somehow.

I noticed that's a problem with LBB. They start giving out a bunch of the same things in every new bag that opens that day. How the hell are people supposed to trade when everyone else has the same things they do?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a forum/way to contact other LBB users for trading? I have a $40 necklace that I'd be willing to trade for two cheap pieces of jewelry and I've found people who have a ton of $12 pieces but there's no way to ask them if they want to trade.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a forum/way to contact other LBB users for trading? I have a $40 necklace that I'd be willing to trade for two cheap pieces of jewelry and I've found people who have a ton of $12 pieces but there's no way to ask them if they want to trade.


 There's no messaging system or anything, but you could leave a comment under the item if you are connected through Facebook. I've seen a few people do this saying something along the lines of "I have this item that I would be willing to part with for two lower priced item." You could also try posting it about it on their actual Facebook page. Good luck : )


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a forum/way to contact other LBB users for trading? I have a $40 necklace that I'd be willing to trade for two cheap pieces of jewelry and I've found people who have a ton of $12 pieces but there's no way to ask them if they want to trade.


 which necklace is it?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

I traded from a $24 turquoise bracelet to the $56 love you/bite me necklace. Someone will make my entire month if they trade me the kitten/tiger one for it!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> which necklace is it?


 it's the "Zara Terez Leather &amp; Fringe Necklace", I like it but I've spent the last two days trying to get back to having three items in my bag haha :]

also a quick edit: If anyone's interested in the "Jardin Southwest Earrings", my necklace has a pending trade for them.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2012)

Try it as a highlighter.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy I just opened my box. The blush is a little light for me...and super shimmery. But I think i can make it work, i've never tried a lighter blush so we'll see.
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

> ahhh sarah I LOVE your offer right now...I really like wall decals. I'm totally tempted to trade you haha. I don't really like the dandelion ones though. I wish they had more of the colored ones, i've been trying to get my hands on those all week!
> 
> someone better accept your offer cuz it's awesome haha


 which wall decal that is around do you like? I can try and get it and then reoffer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't believe you haven't gotten some decent offers for that. I think it's a beautiful piece of jewelry.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh and Sarah had those and didn't get many offers for them, she finally traded for a candle and went from there. Also Stephanie has them in the turquoise and coral and she says she's not getting decent trade offers either, but doesn't care since she likes them anyway. lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you haven't gotten some decent offers for that. I think it's a beautiful piece of jewelry.


 It is! I'm definitely being a little picky about not trading down unless I get an offer for two items, so that might be why. I'll probably just leave it overnight and see if anyone accepts my crazy offers







> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Sarah had those and didn't get many offers for them, she finally traded for a candle and went from there. Also Stephanie has them in the turquoise and coral and she says she's not getting decent trade offers either, but doesn't care since she likes them anyway. lol


 I like the earrings too; I also got an offer to trade for the Gorjana Audrey studs which I also like, but I think I won't trade for the things I want for sure until I only have a few hours left, otherwise I'll just be sad that I have to turn down awesome offers. I have weird logic, I know


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, it is now confirmed that I have bad taste. That "ugly" coral and gold chain link bracelet just got traded for an 80 dollar ring...and it's Lindsay who got it! It also got traded once before, so people are wanting it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

@Zadidoll: thanks for the tip! I've never done any highlighting before (i'm new to makeup) so i'm not sure how to do that...i'll have to search some other threads or find videos to help haha



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which wall decal that is around do you like? I can try and get it and then reoffer?


 I really like the colored ones ($26) but there's only one left and they're not budging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also like the jazzy whatever they're called ones, but i'm being picky with my jelly since I spent $59 to get it haha I'm being stubborn and I probably won't take any less than that (just because I really like the jelly too!!). So don't base trading off of me because I don't want to promise anything  I tend to change my mine a lot on LBB too haha

So I'm thinking I don't like these jardin earrings much for myself...just because they seem kind of big for me. But no one is accepting my "trade ups" and nothing looks good below it unless I were to get something that's $28...I don't really like anything in the range between! Hmmm what should I do? If anyone has a couple of small items equaling 30-35 I may take that trade haha. Otherwise I'm probably gonna trade down to $28 blush or necklace around 1am (my bag ships in the morning).


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, it is now confirmed that I have bad taste. That "ugly" coral and gold chain link bracelet just got traded for an 80 dollar ring.


 haha I like that oneeeeee! I wouldn't trade an 80 dollar ring for it though...maybe a $30 one haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha I like that oneeeeee! I wouldn't trade an 80 dollar ring for it though...maybe a $30 one haha


 well the $80 was that 'double' ring that doesn't look too nice.

Donna, I tend to like things others dont, lol. But I have a quirky style to begin with. I do like that coral bracelet though. I think it'd look cute with a silky white button up.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think we mostly like it because it's coral hah. That seems to be of interest with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I tried the blush on before I washed my face for the night and I have to say I LOVE IT!!  It looked like it would be too light, but when I put it on it made me look like when I just get back in from snowboarding/out of the cold haha.  It's so natural!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

I love all the Cargo I've gotten as well. I just figured it out and so far, between 5 bags, I've gotten $95 worth of Cargo Cosmetics! Not too shabby! And that's with going with their price of $26 on the blush, I've seen the blush elsewhere for $29.

Anyway, here is St. Tropez (peachy, shimmery and beautiful) and Prague (LOVELOVELOVE).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Here are the Jardin earrings I got with the family member's account I stolez. They are HUGE and sparkly, which means, I LOOOOVE THEM, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they are surprisingly light, for some reason I thought they would be heavy.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Now a gripe about both of my Nila bags... they smell SUPER strong of some kind of chemical smell. They were actually giving me a headache. So much so I'm debating returning both of them for a credit. Which is very sad, as they are both large and adorable bags. Maybe I'll just stick with Madden and Big Buddha bags.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

that smell will go away in a few days. Its just from the faux leather. Let them air out outside for a few hours and it'll be gone.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that smell will go away in a few days. Its just from the faux leather. Let them air out outside for a few hours and it'll be gone.


 I'm thinking of doing that. I'm definitely back and forth on keeping one of the two for sure because the way it opens is really difficult. I'll ponder it tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing that. I'm definitely back and forth on keeping one of the two for sure because the way it opens is really difficult. I'll ponder it tonight and tomorrow.


 How does it open?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the Jardin earrings I got with the family member's account I stolez. They are HUGE and sparkly, which means, I LOOOOVE THEM, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they are surprisingly light, for some reason I thought they would be heavy.


 OOO they're light?? then I may keep mine!! I was afraid they'd be too heavy on my ears (my first piercings are already gauged a bit so I didn't want to make it look weird if it weighs down the lobe. I put belly button rings in my right piercing haha that's why I gauged it)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the color of the year too! You don't have to explain your taste to anyone. We all like different things, otherwise LBB wouldn't be half the fun it is.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahhh i traded my floral bangle for the blush stick not thinking she would take the offer because mine was $2 less but she took it!!! I really didn't think she would...and i'm happy...but i'm kinda sad cuz I really wanted that bangle!! I have no bangles in my bag anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now I want someone to trade me two bangles for my purple bag haha

I"m so indecisive!! But I love bangles and now that it's getting close to my ship time i'm sad I have like no jewelry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And those were some amazing trades you did to get that bracelet. Really you gave up a 48 dollar jelly bag for a 60 dollar piece of jewelry.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh i traded my floral bangle for the blush stick not thinking she would take the offer because mine was $2 less but she took it!!! I really didn't think she would...and i'm happy...but i'm kinda sad cuz I really wanted that bangle!! I have no bangles in my bag anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I was surprised you gave up that bangle too! But I knew you wanted that blush too and it was a good trade.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh i traded my floral bangle for the blush stick not thinking she would take the offer because mine was $2 less but she took it!!! I really didn't think she would...and i'm happy...but i'm kinda sad cuz I really wanted that bangle!! I have no bangles in my bag anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I love this one too: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1036/zad-glitter-floral-resin-bangle


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's kind of funny because this girl just offered me about 30 min ago 2 bangles, one was the 3 leaf one in gold i love and the other was the floral one. I rejected it because I already had the floral one...and now i'm really kicking myself for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't get the offer back!!

I really like that one too!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to trade something with my bag and then trade it back to me so I can accept that offer? Haha, that's probably wishful thinking though....sighhh


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the tips on trading!! I feel like it really helped me out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you guys so much for the tips on trading!! I feel like it really helped me out.


 You're bag looks so good now!! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you! I feel like it's shaping up to be pretty good! I know I have some stuff that's not super popular, like that weird neon green bracelet lol, but for whatever reason I think it looks cool. It's hard to trade up, I probably annoyed people by sending out sooooooooo many trade requests for everything that looked interesting, but it paid off!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

You never know it could be even better in person! It's really hard to tell online, we've all learned that now haha. That's what I do, I put out trades for anything even if it seems like a silly trade. Some people who just start a bag don't realize the whole trading thing yet, so they will trade down a lot (i did that my first bag actually). and others that are just about to ship their bag will probably trade down to something they like!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Also, did you hear back about how your cat is doing??


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I love these earrings:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/914/w-a-studios-double-hoop-earrings


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 26, 2012)

Ya, unfortunately it's a sad update. I had them do an ultrasound, because the xrays showed a hernia with her liver pushing into her lungs, so they thought that was why she was having trouble breathing. The surgery for that is really hard though, and she was having trouble breathing and almost choked to death the day before in the vets office.

I didn't want to just put her to sleep without checking to make sure there was a possibility of saving her via surgery, but also didn't want to put her through surgery if it was going to be too difficult on her.

But the ultrasound showed cancerous tumors in her lung, and the cancer tissue had spread to her heart and encased it, and was spreading to her kidneys. She was having a hard time breathing and was suffering, so we ended up having to put her to sleep.

It was really a hard day, but the vets that we saw were super compassionate and kind about everything. It was better that we had the ultrasound done and knew that there was no way to save her, instead of having to wonder.

=(

Sorry for the downer post.

So I'm trying to distract myself with this trading stuff before bed. I've been crying all day so it's nice to focus on something else.

As far as the crazy neon bracelet, I'm hoping it's cute in person! I like the color, and I hope it looks less plastic straw like in person! It reminds me of those bracelets you make as a kid with the neon dyed macaroni noodles! lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You never know it could be even better in person! It's really hard to tell online, we've all learned that now haha. That's what I do, I put out trades for anything even if it seems like a silly trade. Some people who just start a bag don't realize the whole trading thing yet, so they will trade down a lot (i did that my first bag actually). and others that are just about to ship their bag will probably trade down to something they like!


 I noticed that with a few girls today. I'm like, "My Gawd woman! you're giving away everything you got!" I think you're right, they think that if they are making the offer then they need to go down in price. I was also surprised to see so many who took what LBB gave them, or quickly traded one thing and then shipped. Where's the fun in that? lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Calimel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I definitely know how you're feeling. We had my dog for as long as I could remember, I think I was 8, and we just put her down two years ago after 14 years. It's tough because they're family. But just remember you gave her a great loving home and she couldn't have had a better life anywhere else!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

And LBB is the perfect distraction. My boyfriend and I are in a fight today and LBB made me feel better haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh Mel, I'm so sorry. The only good in it is that you know you did all you could, there is no second guessing that. I was hoping so much that you would have good news. I wish there was some way we could comfort you.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your doggie. =( 

You're right. It's hard, but she had a good home and knew we loved her, so at least there was that.

Oh no!

Well at least LLB can distract us right?

I have to say I am curious if that bracelet does in fact look like macaroni noodle art though. I tried finding photos online but there are not any yet

Thank you Donna J. I was hoping for a good update as well, but I had a feeling that it was going to be cancer or something like that, just because of the way she was acting. At least I got her into the vet and she got a peaceful time at the end. I'm grateful for that. I was also lucky and it happened when I had the days off so that we could all be with her too. So it worked out in the best way possible for how it worked out, at least.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your doggie. =(
> 
> ...


 Oh man, my heart goes out to you. I had my kitty all through middle school and high school; as soon as I left for college he ran away and never came back, that was pretty rough but it was bound to happen. :[ Though it's very sad, I'm glad that your kitty was with good people in the end, and I hope you feel better knowing you'll always have friends here.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I didn't actually get the bracelet, but I want it. I ended up trading that bangle I had for two cheaper items. I've got almost 6 days to build them up. So now I have 4 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I sort of think I want to keep the wall art. It's cute!


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh Im so sorry Mel. You must be going through a windstorm of emotion. Just remember that you did the right thing. You got to give her a life most animals don't ever have.  Try and remember all the funny and happy memories you had together.

When we had to put my dog to sleep, all that would keep me from sobbing for weeks was remembering how silly she was. She ate the nose off of my favorite stuffed animal when I was little and I was so mad! And she would always want to sit on my lap when she was 60lbs, but I'd let her. Well I let the darn girl sleep in my twin bed every night, and sometimes our other dog too. I still get sad, even 5 years later. But I feel so grateful that I was able to have such a bond with another creature. You will always have that bond &lt;3

Take care of yourself!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't actually get the bracelet, but I want it. I ended up trading that bangle I had for two cheaper items. I've got almost 6 days to build them up. So now I have 4 items
> ...


 Oh there I go getting confused again! LOL Yeah it was Lindsay who did all the amazing trades to get that bracelet.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't actually get the bracelet, but I want it. I ended up trading that bangle I had for two cheaper items. I've got almost 6 days to build them up. So now I have 4 items
> ...


 Are you getting any offers for the Robert Rose teardrop earrings?


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't yet. But I figure most sane people are asleep by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'll be able to trade up to $25-30 for both items by the end of tomorrow. So maybe I can get my iphone case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

You guys keep this thread so active, hahaha. I was able to trade the iphone case for a necklace at the same value which is good because I don't even have an iphone lol. I don't really want either of the necklaces in my bag right now, but trading isn't going so well for me. I do love my bag though, so I won't cancel. I almost canceled but Emily (the cs rep) was able to swap an item out for me on her end because I hated everything lol.


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 26, 2012)

I only have 2 more days before my bag closes but I really love every item in it right now.

I have the royal blue jelly ( I was trying to get the coral but everyone with a coral bag won't budge. lol)

I also have the SAYAMI coral scarf and the Moroccan earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

rougefirefly - that seems like a great bag!!

So no no one wanted my trades haha I may be trading down my earrings for the 3 leaf bangles...hmmm...i'd be losing  $9 but I really want them!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

which colored bangles do you want? lol, I'm gonna try and get my hands on them for your earrings hehehe.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm debating between the gold ones or the chunky floral one!  I had the floral one before and I gave it up for the blush...and now i'm regretting it haha. but I think the gold leaf ones would match more things I have. so i'll probably go with those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my bag closes in an hour, so if you get those i'll trade them with you, i'd rather keep these cute earrings in MUT the family haha. They're just not me, I don't liek the shape of them (I wish they weren't so circular haha)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

i also have a couple of trades out though so i'm not sure if anyone will take them, they didn't all night but you never know!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I have the zig zag printed cuff right now, but no bangles lol. I'm trying to get earrings cause they are the only jewelery I wear, but I don't have a problem sending things back and getting extra items next time hehehe.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

How is everyone so good at this? Four days in I've _still_ had no luck in getting an offer for two items, or trading up to any items that people are going crazy for. I really regret not trading that necklace for the Southwest Earrings because someone traded them for two pairs of earrings (like I've been trying to do) about two hours ago. I have one of those XELA candles now, and I've seen them traded for two items a few times, so hopefully I actually get a break before my bag ships


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I have the zig zag printed cuff right now, but no bangles lol. I'm trying to get earrings cause they are the only jewelery I wear, but I don't have a problem sending things back and getting extra items next time hehehe.


 good plan! And I don' wear earrings haha i'm the opposte, I only wear necklaces and some bracelets!

I think i'm goign to make an offer for those bangles...I have to leave in 10 min for class and wont' have time to do anything anymore. I would keep it and exchange it but they only let you exchange for your next months' bag and i'm going to be out of the country june-august so that won't work for me. and my bag is so high in value that getting a return would be like...5 bucks haha which is how much it costs to send it back


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yayyy some just offered me 2 pieces for $43, so i took it and traded down to whatever I liked in the current offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I traded sarah for her conch earrings YAY!

In the end I lost $9 again haha but I got two items I like this way !


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Autumn, you'll get lucky! I didnt until my 5th day. And if ulu don't like it you can always cancel the bag and try again!


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> rougefirefly - that seems like a great bag!!
> 
> So no no one wanted my trades haha I may be trading down my earrings for the 3 leaf bangles...hmmm...i'd be losing  $9 but I really want them!


 Thanks!

You can call me Stephanie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love these leaf bangles. So many cute things on this site!


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, it is now confirmed that I have bad taste. That "ugly" coral and gold chain link bracelet just got traded for an 80 dollar ring...and it's Lindsay who got it! It also got traded once before, so people are wanting it.


 Haha...I thought the flower ring was hideous.  I love the orbital ring though.  I  traded my coral jelly up for the $80 ring.   I was trying to trade the jelly for the bracelet, but they wouldn't accept it.  I don't know if I'll keep it, but it's getting some really good $75+ offers.

This site is addicting.  I was up to $160 and now I'm down to $132.  Both of the Vince Camuto bracelets I want are gone for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

I got my kitten/tiger necklace back and the funny thing is I did it all in my sleep at like 2 or 3 AM... on my iPhone! That's way dangerous! lmao! 





I vaguely remember waking up and looking at my emails (on my phone, while still in bed) to see if there were any "offer accepted" emails, and someone accepted my love you/bite me necklace for that see through pink Fydelity bag (which I actually do want, for the beach). How I got my necklace back from there, I don't know! 



 *goes to look at the news feed*


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, it is now confirmed that I have bad taste. That "ugly" coral and gold chain link bracelet just got traded for an 80 dollar ring...and it's Lindsay who got it! It also got traded once before, so people are wanting it.


 Haha...I thought the flower ring was hideous.  I love the orbital ring though.  I  traded my coral jelly up for the $80 ring.   I was trying to trade the jelly for the bracelet, but they wouldn't accept it.  I don't know if I'll keep it, but it's getting some really good $75+ offers.

This site is addicting.  I was up to $160 and now I'm down to $132.  Both of the Vince Camuto bracelets I want are gone for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a $42 and (I think) $38, both two item, offer for my earrings earlier (looked through my emails, they were gone by the time I logged on). How many of my earrings are left, I wonder? I think I may take the next fantastic two item trade.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

Side note: For all you Hello Kitty girls, HauteLook is featuring HK jewelry on their site today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - http://www.hautelook.com/event/15979


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Side note: For all you Hello Kitty girls, HauteLook is featuring HK jewelry on their site today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - http://www.hautelook.com/event/15979


 It figures, the month I spent all of my saved up new bag money on LBB they did this. lol. If it were huge, blingy HK jewelry I'd be in depression. I like a couple things and a watch, but I'll live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

A set of Momiji mugs is the harder deal on Hautelook for me to say no to, but $10 shipping? Yikes. Their shipping prices kill it for me all of the time. I would shop there a lot more if they had a $5 flat rate or something like that.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A set of Momiji mugs is the harder deal on Hautelook for me to say no to, but $10 shipping? Yikes. Their shipping prices kill it for me all of the time. I would shop there a lot more if they had a $5 flat rate or something like that.


 I agree. Plus, everything I have ever ordered off of HL took an unbelievably long time to get to me. You could never order something in hopes of wearing it within the next three weeks, hah.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I often forget completely about my Hautelook orders by the time they come in! LOL.

Well, my husband loves that Robert Rose silver cuff on me so much that he wants me to try to trade to get one for my other wrist! 



 So that is what I'm currently doing. It's so much more solid than it looks. It's not soft what so ever.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Got a response about my necklace! And I want to say a big thank you to Emily at LBB (in case they look at this thread or Google their company) as this is the second time she's helped me with a problem. Excellent customer service. Also, a big thank you to the merchandiser at LBB who contacted the vendor and the vendor for sending a new necklace out to me.

_Hi Leilani,_

_Thank you for contacting Little Black Bag! We're so sorry about the Haskell necklace. One of our merchandisers was able to contact the vendor and they're going to send a new one out to you this week! If we receive a tracking number for it, we'll definitely pass it on to you. Thanks so much for your patience while we figure this out and we hope to see you on the site again soon!_

_Have a delightful day,_

_Emily
Customer Service Ambassador_

I did attach the photo of my defective necklace. Truly, if it were just the bow that fell off, or if I could find the crystal to glue back on (it wasn't in the bag) I would have never bothered with emailing them, and fixed those issues myself. Those two issues PLUS a clasp that will not open (not even for my super strong spousal unit), I had to email them about it. SO thankful I'm getting a replacement!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

Leilani-  How are the offers on your iphone case? I'm debating saying yes to a trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy smokes at the trades coming in for my Madden bag.

I hope people read this thread but don't post... Dear anyone lurking who wants the yellow Madden bag... OFFER ME THE BIG BUDDHA FOLD OVER CLUTCH and one or two other items and it's YOURS! lol. 





@theredwonder Not too many since I got it but I usually don't have issues getting rid of iPhone cases. Keep in mind that I never get them to trade up, only to trade down for something else. This time I actually got one to keep, as I have an iPhone and there are a few cases I'd love to get (the penguins, the fug yet cute monsters, and the panda). I put out my usual offers but I won't be sad to end up with it in my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Speaking of bags, mine is up to $214!!! WIIIIIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy smokes at the trades coming in for my Madden bag. Now I hope people read this thread but don't post... OFFER ME THE BIG BUDDHA FOLD OVER CLUTCH and one or two other items and it's YOURS! lol.
> 
> ...


 Haha. I was trying to trade for those exact bracelets if I accepted the case. I have horrible timing!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn, nevermind, lost my penguin iPhone case just now for an amazing $24 bracelet! LOL. See what I mean about never having issues trading them? Just make sure to get a cute one! You never know, I may end up trading you back for it sometime because I really do love them!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know how you girls are so good at this. I feel like a n00b on the LBB website lol


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 26, 2012)

It's kind of hard at first! But if you read the post with the trading tips, it helps a TON. I've gotten so much better at trades since reading that!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Just from watching, I've learned that a lot of it is having patience. It's hard having an inexpensive piece go up by a dollar here and there, go back by two, go up by five, go back by three etc. You feel like you're getting nowhere, but after awhile you really do build up steam. I think too many people give up after a couple days and take what they got. If you're willing to play for a week, then it pays off more often than not.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn, nevermind, lost my penguin iPhone case just now for an amazing $24 bracelet! LOL. See what I mean about never having issues trading them? Just make sure to get a cute one! You never know, I may end up trading you back for it sometime because I really do love them!


 No worries. I just traded my feather earrings for that Robert Rose cuff you liked. I just sent out on offer for the $24 bracelet so maybe someone will want it instead. This site always keeps me on my toes!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's kind of hard at first! But if you read the post with the trading tips, it helps a TON. I've gotten so much better at trades since reading that!


 Ohhh, do you know what page that post is on?


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's kind of hard at first! But if you read the post with the trading tips, it helps a TON. I've gotten so much better at trades since reading that!
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 42!


 Thanks!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a $42 and (I think) $38, both two item, offer for my earrings earlier (looked through my emails, they were gone by the time I logged on). How many of my earrings are left, I wonder? I think I may take the next fantastic two item trade.


 I took that 42 trade!! she offered them for mine too. I jumped on it because it was 30 min before my bag shipped. I traded the items down a lot though to two pairs of earrings I wanted. One of them was $14 but I could NOT get the girl to give them to me no matter how much I traded down, she finally said yes to my $20 bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(they're the gypsy ones, I saw them on an unboxing video and fell in love with them, they're actually sheer/lucid looking)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

My bag shipped early this morning, this is what I ended up with : It totaled $222

I got the middle earrings at last min (10 min before my ship time) I was sooo happy she accepted the trade in time becuase they're the last ones!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag shipped early this morning, this is what I ended up with : It totaled $222
> 
> I got the middle earrings at last min (10 min before my ship time) I was sooo happy she accepted the trade in time becuase they're the last ones!


 Nice! I love that watch!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag shipped early this morning, this is what I ended up with : It totaled $222
> 
> I got the middle earrings at last min (10 min before my ship time) I was sooo happy she accepted the trade in time becuase they're the last ones!


 You got so many amazing crazy good trades this time around. Let's hope it's skill, not luck and you can do it again and again! This is such a fabulous bag, I love everything in it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks! I think it's a little of both, plus patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still can't believe how many great  items I got though!! I can't believe that cargo med set was so popular!

I'm hoping to get two more amazing bags before I leave for Italy on May 30th. I need more jewelry and accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And a new wallet and sunglasses!

I noticed that even though it's expensive i'm saving a lot more money since i'm not spending anything on other sites now!


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Holy smokes at the trades coming in for my Madden bag.
> 
> I hope people read this thread but don't post... Dear anyone lurking who wants the yellow Madden bag... OFFER ME THE BIG BUDDHA FOLD OVER CLUTCH and one or two other items and it's YOURS! lol.
> 
> ...


 someone offered me the big buddha bag and the big buddha hat. But I love my bag too much! Im not risking never getting it back. http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/2647 This is the girl with it.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the quilted bag and the watch! You did some good trading!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> someone offered me the big buddha bag and the big buddha hat. But I love my bag too much! Im not risking never getting it back.
> ...






I can say that not one item on this website has made me truly consider trading my R&amp;EM bag, but that Deux Lux in her favorites is so gorgeous. I feel like I kind of missed out on their past inventories, I actually don't have many things on LBB that have WOWed me and made me think _"I have to have that!"_  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

That's really weird, my posts have never been held for moderation on this forum and now they are



Maybe I glitched the system the past two days






edit: except this one made it through without the little popup, I guess it was just that one post!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dont' worry it's not just you, it does that for everyone within the first 70 ish posts.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really weird, my posts have never been held for moderation on this forum and now they are
> 
> ...


 Mine randomly did that the first week I was a member here. It was annoying, but to make sure you aren't spam.


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 26, 2012)

A posted something this morning and it's being moderated and it didn't even show up yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I really want to open a new bag before May 1st!!! Ahhh keep me from doing it guys! I really need to do work this weekend! (i'm getting stuff done but i'm never AS efficient haha)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to open a new bag before May 1st!!! Ahhh keep me from doing it guys! I really need to do work this weekend! (i'm getting stuff done but i'm never AS efficient haha)


 Don't do it! The first is Tuesday!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to open a new bag before May 1st!!! Ahhh keep me from doing it guys! I really need to do work this weekend! (i'm getting stuff done but i'm never AS efficient haha)


 Just remember, they haven't added anything new. It's the same stuff you were trading for...and you already hauled all the good stuff! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha okay i'll try to stay strong. Plus i'll have two extra items in my May 1st bag. in the mean time I'll just keep in eye on you guys and the newsfeed and do some "research" on what is trading for what haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone just offered me their $18 graffiti pouch for my $72 Nila bag. Seriously?


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just offered me their $18 graffiti pouch for my $72 Nila bag. Seriously?


 
I just got an offer of $20 earrings for my $80 bag. lol. At least they are gutsy


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

AHHH I REALLY want that brown top handle framed melie bianco bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need a bag like that for when I go to presentations/conferences!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

To be fair, that graffiti pouch is worth like $30 in my eyes haha I love those


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just offered me their $18 graffiti pouch for my $72 Nila bag. Seriously?


 You should offer them something inexpensive for the highest price thing in their bag. lmao!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You should offer them something inexpensive for the highest price thing in their bag. lmao!


 I usually do that to people actually, it tells them what I'm interested in out of the things that they have (if they're observant and look at my name) and then they'll tend to offer me that instead for my items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's one of my tricks too

I decided I don't know how I feel about the bag I liked...it has a detachable chain strap, which isn't very professional, as cute as it may be.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair, that graffiti pouch is worth like $30 in my eyes haha I love those


 And they trade well on the most part! That one and the black love notes pouch. One of these days I'm just going to stay at $18 and keep it. I really want a love notes pouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually just open the full gallery (set it to "high-low") and make a trade offer for every single item with my lower priced item. I get turned down a lot and have only ever had one +$10 trade, but I feel like my odds are better when I have 90 trades going out hahaha :]


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> someone offered me the big buddha bag and the big buddha hat. But I love my bag too much! Im not risking never getting it back.
> ...


 The problem is I don't want to offer her a straight trade of handbags, my Madden bag is worth more than an even trade, both price wise and value wise to me (I love my bag). I would absolutely give it up for the right combo trade that included the Big Buddha clutch though. I put a comment on the photo of the yellow Madden bag for people to see so they know what it will take to get the bag from me. I hope someone reads it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for the linkage.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just open the full gallery (set it to "high-low") and make a trade offer for every single item with my lower priced item. I get turned down a lot and have only ever had one +$10 trade, but I feel like my odds are better when I have 90 trades going out hahaha :]


 haha yeah I do that too. Well I do up to a +$15 and it seems like every few hours I move up!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Holy crap, Kristin!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap, Kristin!


 I know! I jumped on that so fast! lol


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

I think she wanted a matching set.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome trade Kristin! Wow! I'm having a great, great, GREAT, day on my family member's account I stolez. LOL. Think I'm going to put in my credit card info and ship that one soon.

Oh snap, I'm having a great day on my own account too. WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Man I really want the tonga blush!!! I hope they still have some available by May 1st...they only have 2 in the gallery! But no matter what I choose they're offering the Nila Anthony Clutch (for main items of $26-40). Which is actually what I picked as my first item in my first bag (because its cute but i'm not into clutches as much)

I hope I can get another blush in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna be like you Leilani and get one of them each bag!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I really want the tonga blush!!! I hope they still have some available by May 1st...they only have 2 in the gallery! But no matter what I choose they're offering the Nila Anthony Clutch (for main items of $26-40). Which is actually what I picked as my first item in my first bag (because its cute but i'm not into clutches as much)
> 
> I hope I can get another blush in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna be like you Leilani and get one of them each bag!


 I love doing that! You get a solid makeup collection while having fun shopping for other stuff. So far I have a Cargo reverse liner, lip gloss quad (which I freakishly love and didn't expect to love so much), cream blush stick in St. Tropez (really pretty!) and blush in Prague (LOVELOVELOVE). I want to get my hands on one of the Cargo sets. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

Weird... I offered my $40 necklace to trade for the $35 earrings I got that deal on and the same girl accepted the necklace back! I'm wondering if she offered all that by mistake?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

wow thats super weird!!

Also, what's your family account name leilani? I want to follow it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

I PMed it to you as I'm not sure if they are going to keep the account after this or not so I don't want to put their stuff all over Makeup Talk. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow that's so funny! I"ve been keeping an eye on that account and keep thinking about how great the trades are! I saw that last one and was jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AMAZING swap.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's so funny! I"ve been keeping an eye on that account and keep thinking about how great the trades are! I saw that last one and was jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AMAZING swap.


 lol, well I got my fug yet cute bag with their account last week, and they opened up their own bag a few days ago, but gave up after a couple days and cancelled. 




 I'm not one to waste an extra account when there is something I really like so... yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LBB is definitely not for those easily irritated and not persistent. haha.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird... I offered my $40 necklace to trade for the $35 earrings I got that deal on and the same girl accepted the necklace back! I'm wondering if she offered all that by mistake?


 It looks like she changed her mind about which set she would rather have. She has a matching necklace and earrings now, and I think before she had a matching bracelet and earrings.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Agreed.

So I really like those black betsey glasses (the ones that also have the yellow in the same style) but it keeps offering me a  $20 robert rose item, which has to be the gold/silver bangle because there isnt' anything else available in the gallery on that price, and the zara terez $45 necklace...does that even trade well?

I know i'm not supposed to get another bag, I'm just looking to see if any combos are to die for haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

That said, I do miss having them to trade with and hope they keep the account after my (second) stealing of it so I have someone who will take pity on me, and try to get me that darn Big Buddha bag whilst I hold something they want hostage until they do. LOOOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


 Hmm, which Zara Terez is $45? I thought the fringe one is $40? *goes to looksie*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, it's the earrings for $45. I love them and the necklace (especially the necklace), I'm just not willing to trade anything too crazy for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahhh Kristin, I want that candle SOOOO bad, just not in trade for what it came up for! Evil temptress! LMAO!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh Kristin, I want that candle SOOOO bad, just not in trade for what it came up for! Evil temptress! LMAO!


 We seem to be doing that to each other today! lol. It's cute, but I'm hoping to trade it up for something. I've had one of those in my last 2 bags


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a photo that shows the size of that butterfly necklace floating around anywhere? I may want to keep it. I like butterflies and a lot of my friends love them too (so it would make a great prezzie if I don't end up keeping it for myself).


----------



## maryissa (Apr 26, 2012)

Do they email you a tracking code when the package has been shipped? I'm super excited and I can't wait to get my lbb. :3


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Omg, those $18 turquoise earrings are bigger than I expected (for some reason I pictured them really tiny, she says it's smaller than she expected, lol) and they are super pretty! I like them a lot!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywOq9g2rbUY


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they email you a tracking code when the package has been shipped? I'm super excited and I can't wait to get my lbb. :3


 Yes! Both in an email and under your account area on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Coral doctor bag link for Rilee!


----------



## maryissa (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a photo that shows the size of that butterfly necklace floating around anywhere? I may want to keep it. I like butterflies and a lot of my friends love them too (so it would make a great prezzie if I don't end up keeping it for myself).


 I found this picture, http://www.lulus.com/images/xlarge/newzZDn4735gda.jpg but it was not purchased from lbb, so I don't know if there the same.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, http://www.lulus.com/images/xlarge/newzZDn4735gda.jpg but it was not purchased from lbb, so I don't know if there the same.


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! LeiLei likey huge jewelry for summer with maxi dresses! I hope it's that huge! The website describes it as "dainty"!!! LOOOL!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coral doctor bag link for Rilee!


 
OOOHHH!! Gosh I can't wait for mine to get here!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It hasn't shipped yet and it is all the way in Cali! So far away! I'm going to be dreaming about it arriving all weekend, hah.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 26, 2012)

I want a Jelly!!! and the site is down!! I am having WITHDRAWALS!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

The Madden woven satchel is SO cute!!!

http://youtu.be/8RVo8qIndJE


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

omg I cannot watch youtube unboxings of any kind. Way too long.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

I fast forward to the stuff. lol. And ahhhh! I'm starting to want my monkey iPhone case back.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! LeiLei likey huge jewelry for summer with maxi dresses! I hope it's that huge! The website describes it as "dainty"!!! LOOOL!


 You should ask them on facebook, just to make sure. All the sizing on lbb is wonky and it's hard to tell how big everything is. They need model pictures!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg I cannot watch youtube unboxings of any kind. Way too long.


 That is the reason I like blogs better sometimes.. I just want to see the good stuff and don't feel like waiting 5 minutes to see something for 1 minute!


----------



## maryissa (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coral doctor bag link for Rilee!


 
Man! I was hoping she was going to show us how it would look like a backpack.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 26, 2012)

Stephanie- Great bag!! 2 hangbags?!?! What a great deal! Right now I have 8 items totaling $215.. and I am trying to get a Jelly bag.. I want to end up with at least ONE bag that I like.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

Every time I see that Audrey bracelet move I get excited that it will trade to me. I'm like "Pick me! Pick Me!" LBB may be taking over my life.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie- Great bag!! 2 hangbags?!?! What a great deal! Right now I have 8 items totaling $215.. and I am trying to get a Jelly bag.. I want to end up with at least ONE bag that I like.


 I agree, Stephanie's bag was crazy awesome! And wow, you are doing so good! Right now I have 4 items totaling $219, but I'm pretty happy with them all so I don't know that I'll go much further than that. This is my best haul on LBB yet, and my first time breaking the $200 retail value mark (I usually hover between $129 to $165). I'M SO FREAKING HAPPY!

Within a day, I turned my $12 bangle into two items worth $86. Totally mind blowing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie- Great bag!! 2 hangbags?!?! What a great deal! Right now I have 8 items totaling $215.. and I am trying to get a Jelly bag.. I want to end up with at least ONE bag that I like.


 Thanks!! But now i'm realizeing that I don't need anymore bags from them haha (I will have 3 from them now) And I only have like 4-5 bags total (not including those). So this is overwhelming for me! I'll never know what to use each day!

Next time i'm totally going for a TON of jewelry and a makeup item. I really want to increase my collection of jewelry since I don't have much right now. I have like zero earrings besides the ones I got in my last bag and the ones I wear everyday. And I only have 2 rings that I wear daily and I had one necklace I wear daily (now I also have the one I got from my first bag). And I only have the 2 bangles I got from the bags also (no other bracelets!)

I can't believe I have no jewelry!!

Also the butterfly necklace is awesome in person, it looks like that really is the one in the picture. I should have kept it in my last bag but someone traded me two killer items for it


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been *thrilled* with my all jewelry/makeup LBBs! I've done 3 like that now and have been very happy. The more I look at that butterfly necklace picture, the less I want to give it up. 



 I even heart the idea of it in silver more than the gold one in the photo.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

The Audrey bracelet is way beautiful! And I'm not even a dainty jewelry sort of girl normally.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie- Great bag!! 2 hangbags?!?! What a great deal! Right now I have 8 items totaling $215.. and I am trying to get a Jelly bag.. I want to end up with at least ONE bag that I like.


 Your bag is great ! Besides my lucky trade I had, I had to trade a LOT to get a jelly (3 items at $59 total)!  So maybe doing that will get you one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

OMGOMGOMG! 3 item, $120 trade, including a $74 bag, all totally $120! I think I may do it and try to get my $60 Big Buddha bag with the $72 bag. What do you guys think? Ahhh!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn, it was taken! Boooooo! That was fast.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Nevermind, it came back, and I accepted. The satchel is so cute! I just may keep it.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm being offered the good girl/bad girl necklace for my cargo set and I don't know what to dooo! I'd love to try and trade it for a jelly bag but I don't think anyone would bite. I also have an offer for that watch necklace which I think is REALLY REALLY CUTE but I don't know if anyone would trade it for multiple items. Should I trade for two items now while I know the offer stands or grab the higher priced ones and wait for someone to offer two items??


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahh that zig zag satchel is so cute. I want one!  Too bad now all they're offering as the other 2 items is the silver/gold bib and another $18 zad item...


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 26, 2012)

I was waiting for May 1st to open a bag and get the coral BCBGeneration clutch but it's already sold out. (T_T) OH NOOOOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zappos has it for like 60 bucks but..... It would be so much more of a better deal on LBB


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Currently I have that adorable satchel and 5 other items (6 total) with a retail value of $237! I was at $241 but I traded down that bright beaded necklace for the chalk candle as I like it better.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome!! And you have like 5 more days of trading right?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! That's awesome!! And you have like 5 more days of trading right?


 Yes, almost 5 more days exactly! The greatest part is, I'm okay with this bag! I really like it so if I don't get to trade down (by $14, yikes) for the Big Buddha fold over clutch, I'm perfectly okay with that! This bag wasn't an option when I started and I didn't even see it in the gallery until that woman opened her new bag, so yaaay! Yes, the Madden bag was nice, but I'm happy with this one (plus two extra items) as well!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie- Great bag!! 2 hangbags?!?! What a great deal! Right now I have 8 items totaling $215.. and I am trying to get a Jelly bag.. I want to end up with at least ONE bag that I like.


 You have some unbelieveable trades, actually all of you are doing so good with the trading this week. I'm jealous, but there's no way I can do it on our budget right now. We just ordered glasses for three of us, and one of my sons is away at college, he'll need glasses when he gets back too. WAHHHHHH! I HATE BEING BROKE! I want to trade like all the rest of you, especially with the 1st coming up so quick!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also the butterfly necklace is awesome in person, it looks like that really is the one in the picture. I should have kept it in my last bag but someone traded me two killer items for it


 I know! I'm loving those gigantic ZAD necklaces, both the butterfly and the eagle one. I see there was a dragonfly in the past sometime too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

So I just got the chalkboard picture frame which is 2 dollars up from the item I traded,  but I'm thinking I should go back down 2 dollars for a necklace cause it will trade better. How do photoframes trade? any ideas? hahah


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn, it was taken! Boooooo! That was fast.


 Take the trades before you come tell us! ARGH! (My Gawd you would think it was my money/bag you're trading with here... lol)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nevermind, it came back, and I accepted. The satchel is so cute! I just may keep it.


 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Take the trades before you come tell us! ARGH! (My Gawd you would think it was my money/bag you're trading with here... lol)


 It worked out in the end. She cancelled her offer only to offer it back to me a minute later and I didn't hesitate one bit that time. SOOOO HAPPY! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got the chalkboard picture frame which is 2 dollars up from the item I traded,  but I'm thinking I should go back down 2 dollars for a necklace cause it will trade better. How do photoframes trade? any ideas? hahah


 I'm a little worried about that one, since it seems like they are giving out that frame to everyone who opens a bag. If you see someone wanting to trade for it and you don't lose on it, jump all over that.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm being offered the good girl/bad girl necklace for my cargo set and I don't know what to dooo! I'd love to try and trade it for a jelly bag but I don't think anyone would bite. I also have an offer for that watch necklace which I think is REALLY REALLY CUTE but I don't know if anyone would trade it for multiple items. Should I trade for two items now while I know the offer stands or grab the higher priced ones and wait for someone to offer two items??


 I dunno about that necklace, it seems to go back and forth with the trades. What Cargo set do you have? And why don't you trade that directly for a jelly?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

As soon as I got home I got so into trading I didn't even open my two packages sitting at my feet. I have a QVC test tube and my Betsey Johnson bangle from Amazon still waiting to be opened. HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

I took the good girl/bad girl necklace aaaand... there's no two item trades for me. Crap. I'm only getting those bib necklaces and butterflies.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Nevermind, brain fart. I'm following you already. D'oh!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about that necklace, it seems to go back and forth with the trades. What Cargo set do you have? And why don't you trade that directly for a jelly?


 I agree with this though I was able to trade my Good Girl/Bad Girl necklace at like 2 AM for a see through pink Fydelity bag. I can't promise the same thing would happen for you but a good trade for one of those necklaces is definitely not impossible. It's a gamble.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about that necklace, it seems to go back and forth with the trades. What Cargo set do you have? And why don't you trade that directly for a jelly?


 I did but nobody wanted it, it was the mediterranean set. Somebody just traded me the watch necklace though! Still no two item trades, but if I don't end up getting a good trade I'll be okay if my bag ends with this necklace.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn, what name do you go by on LBB?


 http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/82694 :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn, what name do you go by on LBB?


 Ah! Another post held for moderation, I'll just have to delete it when it goes through, but here's my profile:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/82694


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

You guys, the Betsey Johnson heart bangle is so beautiful, pink, and sparkly it almost made my eyes tear up with joy. I got it from Amazon but it's the same one on LBB. Will post a picture in a little bit. I shall sit and stare at it on my wrist for an hour. LOOOL.

Oh and it's definitely not for big wrists. I buy almost all of my bracelets in 6 and 1/2 inches, and sometimes smaller, and it fits me perfectly. A little FYI.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nevermind, brain fart. I'm following you already. D'oh!


 haha thanks! I kept trying to submit my profile link but my comments kept getting held for moderation!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone is offering me a two item trade for my satchel with the Danielle Nicole Lucy Clutch and a necklace for $10 over the value of my bag! I've been getting non stop offers for this satchel! Craziness!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone is offering me a two item trade for my satchel with the Danielle Nicole Lucy Clutch and a necklace for $10 over the value of my bag! I've been getting non stop offers for this satchel! Craziness!


 Wow, that clutch is really cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about nila anthony? The  bag I have is still 72.50 on the main website, but that website has a lot of spelling errors on it...it says she is from indonesia, so I wonder if she just hasn't really sold them in the US yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh and I like that danielle nicole clutch but piper lime has it for 34


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone is offering me a two item trade for my satchel with the Danielle Nicole Lucy Clutch and a necklace for $10 over the value of my bag! I've been getting non stop offers for this satchel! Craziness!


 I love both of those bags.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I love these earrings.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1505/robert-rose-tri-colored-stone-open-earrings

There is only one pair though. Can you tell if the person who had them has shippped yet?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

I wish they had this ZAD necklace on LBB, it's so cute! I like it more than the butterfly one they currently have up


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

This one guy (yes, guy) keeps coming at me strong for my satchel. Solid $90+ offers, but I refuse to give up this bag for anything less than the Big Buddha fold over clutch + extra item. For serious. I decided I don't even want to do an even trade for that bag anymore. lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one guy (yes, guy) keeps coming at me strong for my satchel. Solid $90+ offers, but I refuse to give up this bag for anything less than the Big Buddha fold over clutch + extra item. For serious. I decided I don't even want to do an even trade for that bag anymore. lol.


 Yeah, but that one girl is the only one who has that clutch. You have to go after it since she's not making offers. Is there anything good in what he is offering that you could use to get the clutch from her...and keep the extras?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that one girl is the only one who has that clutch. You have to go after it since she's not making offers. Is there anything good in what he is offering that you could use to get the clutch from her...and keep the extras?


 I'm just hoping in the next few days (I have 5 left) more people will get clutches, if not, I'm not losing anything. It's an all jewelry trade and not too much excites me in it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Does the floral print bangle trade decently? Does anyone know?


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the floral print bangle trade decently? Does anyone know?


 I had it at one point. I got a $24 item for it and it had lots of $20 earring offers when I had it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, the guy came back with a 3 item $102 offer for my $74 bag. I really want a bag + extras, and a bag I *like*, so not accepting until I see something like that. I'd accept, of course, if he got one of the two $98 bags and wanted to trade bags. *waits* lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

It seems like there's not a lot of two-item offers going around.



I wish we had a tool on LBB to request two item trades for higher priced pieces. I have these:





I've definitely seen them go for two pairs of earrings before but I'm too impatient


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

Kristin you are awesome thank you!! :]


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like there's not a lot of two-item offers going around.
> 
> ...


 You traded me! Thanks!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping in the next few days (I have 5 left) more people will get clutches, if not, I'm not losing anything. It's an all jewelry trade and not too much excites me in it.


 There are only two of them, the one she's got and....


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You traded me! Thanks!


 Did you ever get any trade offers for the haskell shell earrings when you had them? I think a lot of people are going to pass on them, eep.


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like there's not a lot of two-item offers going around.
> 
> ...


 I was having trouble trading those earrings too.  Most of the items I want are some of the less expensive bracelets, so I'm with you on the two item trades.

I don't think the person with the Matt &amp; Nat zip around wallet even logs on to trade...they never turn down my offers and I haven't seen them in the news feed yet.  And they have the only one right now.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

Wohoo I just had a string of luck! My 12 and 18 items are now $28 and $30. Im hoping to get another two item trade offer so I can get 5 items 






And I still have 5 days to trade.

I wanted to keep my dandelion wall art, but it seems silly not to keep trading up. Do you think it'd be easy to get it back later on?


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

My dream bag this round would be:

-My Nila Bag

-Case-Mate in Samantha or Poppy

-Cargo Med set

-Roommates Dandelion

-ZAD leaf bangle or the Lydel NYC Small Drop Earrings

I feel like if you work hard, you can get the bag you want.

And what rocks, is my next bag I get 2 extra items for referrals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Greenie4life (Apr 26, 2012)

I finally joined LBB after reading so many good reviews from everyone in this thread. This was my final bag. I think I did pretty good considering it was my first time trading. The bag value was around $172.  Already planning for my next bag right now!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wohoo I just had a string of luck! My 12 and 18 items are now $28 and $30. Im hoping to get another two item trade offer so I can get 5 items
> 
> ...


 There are still five of them, so it depends on if LBB starts putting them in bags this weekend. I think people will use them to trade up for awhile. The only problem is if LBB doesn't get them out there!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dream bag this round would be:
> 
> ...


 I wish!



I've spent all of my free time the past 4 days on LBB (I've had dreams about trading, I'm totally addicted). I think that some things you just can't help, like nobody wanting these Haskell Shell earrings.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There are still five of them, so it depends on if LBB starts putting them in bags this weekend. I think people will use them to trade up for awhile. The only problem is if LBB doesn't get them out there!


 But is mine the only one is circulation right now? Maybe I should hold on. I think its too cute. 

Michelle H is now up to 9 items!! Amazing! Is she one of us?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you put in an offer for the earrings that I said I love?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1505/robert-rose-tri-colored-stone-open-earrings


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish!
> 
> ...


 Hahaha I also have had dreams about trading!! I dreamt that I accidentally traded away my great items and I woke up so stressed out in the morning.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa! That was a good trade!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did! I would have totally traded them to you if they accepted but she passed almost immediately. I just traded the shell earrings for that awesome eagle necklace, I'm definitely not patient enough for bartering and trading hahaha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mannn you guys are having great luck!! Youre making me want to open a bag :*( I miss trading!!

I wish that they were offering good items for the other two...and not the stupid bibs.

I figured out my thesis for one of my papers yay! 2 down one more to go! And then to write the proposals/presentations for monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

I seem to get stuck at the $30 mark. Hopefully this time around I can get some trade offers. Seems like nobody wants my items now. lol. Probably a good thing since I really need to go do schoolwork.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I did! I would have totally traded them to you if they accepted but she passed almost immediately. I just traded the shell earrings for that awesome eagle necklace, I'm definitely not patient enough for bartering and trading hahaha


 Did you do quick offers for the candle to the two who just opened bags? $40 and $45 jewelry. They might take it! lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I also have had dreams about trading!! I dreamt that I accidentally traded away my great items and I woke up so stressed out in the morning.


 Oh gosh that would be awful! Mine was the opposite, I had a dream that I traded a bracelet for like 5 more items!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

Ooooh they have a brown version of Leilani's satchel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah I really like the brown version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it kind reminds me of the 70s...which is my least favorite decade haha. Come to think of it I really only like the 20s-40s...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

does anyone know when that facebook code for 10% off expires?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just tried the code and it doens' work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Interesting though is that it says I'd be getting my two exchange items if I chose to buy a bag...that's strange since the e-mail said I wouldn't get it till May 1st!!

That's so tempting now!! Ahhh. I kind of like the bag with the Inca Clutch, Tonga Blush and the $20 Robert Rose Bangle....hmmmmmmmmm

This is too addicting haha i'm glad i'm leaving the country soon so I won't be addicted over the summer haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Donna would you be willing to trade your bracelets or necklace for those earrings you liked? Someone offered them to me! :]


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the code and it doens' work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I needs that bluuuush! I can't wait until more go into circulation again. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 26, 2012)

AHHH I found a coupon code that workkssss : COCOKOUTURE for 10% off


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH I found a coupon code that workkssss : COCOKOUTURE for 10% off


 The Facebook code only works if it's your first bag :/ tried it already, hah.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

The could I had expires on April 30th and is: ELLELBB

Although not sure if it was only for new members​


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got 5 items now. This is way too addicting. I need to turn off my email notifications so I can go work. The trades can wait until tomorrow night. Alrighty. Off I go! Yell at me if you see back in this thread or trading. lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah I used the ellelbb one too. But this other one works with my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now I really want to open another bag with my 2 exchange items.

I wonder If I decide to cancel it they'll give me the exchange credits back?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH I found a coupon code that workkssss : COCOKOUTURE for 10% off


 OMG THANK YOU! It worked with mine! WOOHOO! You saved me $5!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

yayyy i'm glad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what did you choose?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

DSLR battery is all charged and now I can take proper pictures. Here's the Betsey big hearts bangle that's on LBB, but I got mine from Amazon.

FREAKING OUTRAGEOUSLY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

or can you add the code to your bag before shipping?

that's gorgeous!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyy i'm glad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what did you choose?


 Choose? I still have my active bag right now with 4 days and 17ish hours to goooo! You can add a code after you open a bag too. Thank you so much!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

oohhh okay! I wish I would have known that haha I would have looked for one and used it on my bag earlier!

Oh   welllll....leilani do you think i should open a new bag with my exchange items or wait till tuesday?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oohhh okay! I wish I would have known that haha I would have looked for one and used it on my bag earlier!
> 
> Oh   welllll....leilani do you think i should open a new bag with my exchange items or wait till tuesday?


 It matters if you love something enough currently to open up a new bag. If you did, your bag would still be open when new things came out so you, technically, could work hard, and trade way up by then, and be prime and ready to do double offers for amazing things and etc. I don't know, like everything about LBB, it's a gamble! lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I do like the inca clutch, even though i'm not really a clutch person. the problem is that there aren't any combos I like, but there are items I really like...bah.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Which one is the inca clutch?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

'Thanks to that code, I'm *almost* at $200 saved! Stupid California sales tax! I'd be only a couple dollars away if it weren't for that. Booooo! I'm at "$191 saved off retail" right now.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got the Gorjana Gold flower necklace. Does anyone know if the pendant is small and dainty or large? It looks small, but you never know with this site!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 'Thanks to that code, I'm *almost* at $200 saved! Stupid California sales tax! I'd be only a couple dollars away if it weren't for that. Booooo! I'm at "$191 saved off retail" right now.


 Ugh I feel ya there! The most annoying, and most common for me, when you get free shipping and the tax here fills in for what you saved on shipping.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't seen that one, but I did see a Gorjana necklace in one of the unboxing videos and it was small and dainty.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I do believe I saw that necklace in either a youtube video or blog and it was waaaay teeny and delicate. Very sweet looking.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

I got my first two boxes today! I love everything in them, the only iffy item are those leaf bangles! They're kind of hard to get on over my hands.

The threaded earrings are HUGE. I took photos of everything just so people could see. The BCBC Generation crossbody clutch is smaller than I thought and not as vibrantly teal but I still love it.

The feather earrings are really pretty in person, very elegant looking. The dangly ones are really really pretty. The beaded necklace that I was iffy about is sooo pretty in person! I thought it was going to be way larger and look ridiculous but it's just right.

The penguin phone case is super cute and I love it!

Basically everything looks nicer in person than I expected. I don't know that I would have paid $120 in a store for it all though, but that's because I'm not very good at trading, so my bags didn't have a ton of items in them.

The jewelry reminds me of a higher end forever 21, to be honest. So I'm happier with my second bag that has the BCBG bag in it, because I feel like you get more of your monies worth with a handbag or something like that in the bag, instead of just jewelry. But that's just me!

The only item I'm kind of iffy about is sadly those leaf bangles! I thought they would be thinner in person, and if the opening was just a little bit larger it wouldn't be a struggle to get my hands through to put them on.


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

Good to know about the leaf bangles, maybe Ill have to reconsider since I like smaller pieces.


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you guys ever sent gift cards from LBB to people?

My boyfriend was looking for a birthday gift idea for his sister. I told him about the LBB gift card and now he is intrigued?

Is it a one month sign up thing or will she be signed up as a subscription but one month will be paid for? I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys ever sent gift cards from LBB to people?
> 
> ...


 I think it is the one month sign up when you buy someone a gift card. I also know they don't have to pay for shipping either with a GC so that's a bonus!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm dying to hear if Autumn is getting any offers for the crystal earbud covers. I told her to hang onto them last night and wait until more people are trading in the morning, because I seen those covers in soooooo many "love" lists.

Calimel, I love everything in your bag right now. I think you're doing great with the trading!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to hear if Autumn is getting any offers for the crystal earbud covers. I told her to hang onto them last night and wait until more people are trading in the morning, because I seen those covers in soooooo many "love" lists.
> 
> Calimel, I love everything in your bag right now. I think you're doing great with the trading!


 I thought I would wake up to either everything passed on for the earrings and covers but they've stayed pretty much untouched. I did get an offer for this necklace (for the covers) and I considered it, but by the time I woke up they had cancelled. I was hoping to get another two-item offer, so hopefully someone out there wants them enough!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

You said you put out a bunch of crazy offers on them last night too?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm bored so I'm going to go look in peoples lists...I'll let you know, and then you can see if they have anything you want to make offers!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You said you put out a bunch of crazy offers on them last night too?


 yeah but it was mostly bags, and it seems that a lot of people passed or shipped. I'm going to try sending out trades for jewelry now. Wow, It's only just about to be 7 here! I had another trading dream last night but I can't remember much else about it hahahaha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Michelle H has the silver ones in her list. I'd try to make a crazy offer for the $65 bangle. She will probably pass, but has a ton of stuff and might offer you a two item deal instead.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle H has the silver ones in her list. I'd try to make a crazy offer for the $65 bangle. She will probably pass, but has a ton of stuff and might offer you a two item deal instead.


 are you able to check who favorites an item via the item page?? i went ahead and sent her 2 or 3 offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had little to no activity all night. bummer. hopefully trading will pick up over the weekend!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Ooooo Dana Bauer has yours in her list. Make another crazy offer, like the $75 cuff. She also has a ton of stuff to come back with two (or more) item offers.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> are you able to check who favorites an item via the item page?? i went ahead and sent her 2 or 3 offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No, I actually go person to person and see what's in their list. I mostly just wanted to see what LBB has offered in the past, but it's also a good way to know what people will want to trade for.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle H has the silver ones in her list. I'd try to make a crazy offer for the $65 bangle. She will probably pass, but has a ton of stuff and might offer you a two item deal instead.


 She just sent me a counter-offer asking for my bag




I've received $100 offers and jelly bags galore but I adore the shape of my r&amp;em bag. It was so hard to find other pictures of it, I can't even find it on R&amp;Em's website anywhere but I ended up falling in love with it all over again when I saw some eBay seller's pictures.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had little to no activity all night. bummer. hopefully trading will pick up over the weekend!


 Oh I hope so too! My bag closes Sunday night.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

Aghhhhh I just accidentally accepted a trade. I'm so bummed right now!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aghhhhh I just accidentally accepted a trade. I'm so bummed right now!


 Aw man! I'm sorry, did you try trading back that item?

Does anyone know why offers randomly say "0 out of 0"? I thought it was because they shipped but if I send the same orders out it says "sent to 7 people" or something similar


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I placed a trade off for my item, but idk if it will work. I think I can email emily and she can swap them out for me (she did that before, lol, I'm an idiot), but I feel bad. I might just cancel and start over on may 1.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aghhhhh I just accidentally accepted a trade. I'm so bummed right now!


 Holy crap! You made $32 with that mistake. I think we would all be happy to make your kind of mistakes!

edit: Oh damn, I'm watching Calimel not you! Sorry!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! You made $32 with that mistake. I think we would all be happy to make your kind of mistakes!


 I think I only made 13? Cause I was at 72 and now it's an 85 dollar item...that I don't want, lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only made 13? Cause I was at 72 and now it's an 85 dollar item...that I don't want, lol.


 Yeah after I said I realized I was watching someone else. That's still not bad. How many days before you close? You've got some nice items to play with and might be able to get your bag back and then some...if you have time!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah after I said I realized I was watching someone else. That's still not bad. How many days before you close? You've got some nice items to play with and might be able to get your bag back and then some...if you have time!


 I have until sunday afternoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now officially want NOTHING that is in my bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a ton of offers through the night/morning, just nothing I wanted to accept. A girl I made a very decent, and able to be traded up, two item offer to, passed, and then countered for my bag with something cheap. pffffttttttttth!!! loool. I find that no one gives up their bags easily for just jewelry. If it's jewelry it has to be well over the retail price of the bag. I think I was freakishly lucky the time I got the hot pink jelly for my $26 Zad leaves bracelet.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

I got exactly 1 offer last night. I'm going out of town this afternoon so won't really be trading much and I'd say my bag is pretty okay. I'd love to trade my xela candle for something fun because I already have 2 coming to me, but we will see. yesterday I got really lucky, so maybe today I will too!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a ton of offers through the night/morning, just nothing I wanted to accept. A girl I made a very decent, and able to be traded up, two item offer to, passed, and then countered for my bag with something cheap. pffffttttttttth!!! loool. I find that no one gives up their bags easily for just jewelry. If it's jewelry it has to be well over the retail price of the bag. *I think I was freakishly lucky the time I got the hot pink jelly for my $26 Zad leaves bracelet. *


 WHAAAT?! That's *amazing*!!! Definitely luck with that one, I've offered so many items for those silly bags, I even tried trading $56 earrings for them and was completely passed up


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WHAAAT?! That's *amazing*!!! Definitely luck with that one, I've offered so many items for those silly bags, I even tried trading $56 earrings for them and was completely passed up


 That was back when they were new and everyone was getting one with their glasses. Now, not so much luck. lol.


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

i wish there was a way to lock items. So there would be no way to trade it! Whenever I get a new item and my keeps move position I freak out that I accidentally traded them while I mindlessly attempt trades.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

I know someone asked a few pages back whether or not we could use multiple credits in one bag. I was curious too since I have a few friends who have used my referral code so I decided to ask on their facebook. This was their reply:

"Rilee....first of all, THANK YOU for inviting your friends!! We love it when our members spread the word about LBB. Secondly, *we do only allow one referral credit per bag* and your friends do need to ship their bag before you get your credit."

Thought I would share for anyone else wondering!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wish there was a way to lock items. So there would be no way to trade it! Whenever I get a new item and my keeps move position I freak out that I accidentally traded them while I mindlessly attempt trades.


 I did that last night. I offered to trade my $80 bag for a $40 stretch bracelet. I screamed NOOO and scrambled to cancel the offer. Luckily no one had gotten to it yet!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm seriously so in love with this cargo blush that i want to open a bag just for tonga

:-/ hahah but the items it's pairing me with are goooooodddd!! i'm gonn go to my eye appointment in a half hour and then decide haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm seriously so in love with this cargo blush that i want to open a bag just for tonga
> 
> :-/ hahah but the items it's pairing me with are goooooodddd!! i'm gonn go to my eye appointment in a half hour and then decide haha


 I love my blush in Prague too and it seems to be very close to Tonga in color!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay I'm officially addicted :/ I kept trying to read my book last night and every page turn I was checking my phone for new trade offers.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

So, I had an idea last night that I thought might be able to help out all of us 





 

Since we all are frequent traders and many of us are on our 2nd or 3rd (or 4th of 5th) bags by now, we have pretty much learned what trades well and what "devil items" we need to stay away from if we have any hopes of moving the price of our bag up. (Or at least I have by now!) Instead of some of us finding out the hard way about certain items, why don't we make a list of items to avoid if at all possible (unless, of course, you really love the item). I am pretty much talking about items that are just really, really difficult to trade up.

For me, the items I find absolutely impossible to trade up (and even sometimes a few dollars down) are:


The 'ZAD Bib Necklaces
The Carol Dauplaise Shell Stretch Bracelet
The Robert Rose set of 5 Bangles (aka "devil bangles")

Obviously how well an item does will change as there becomes more/less of them, but I thought this be nice for everyone to know! Feel free to add on/remove from the list whenever you want. Happy trading ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to hear if Autumn is getting any offers for the crystal earbud covers. I told her to hang onto them last night and wait until more people are trading in the morning, because I seen those covers in soooooo many "love" lists.
> 
> Calimel, I love everything in your bag right now. I think you're doing great with the trading!


 Thank you!
I got a crazy offer on my Madden clutch, and I should've traded better, but I ended up trading back two lower end items to get my clutch back! lol.

Now I'm just trying to get rid of that square bangle! It's cute but it's not my style AT ALL.

Here's the photo of the leaf bangles. 



ETA - My list of "Devil items". The square floral bangle. The feather earrings. The Coral Bracelet.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

Rilee- Great Idea!!! I'd add the Present Time Chalkboard frame. They seem to be everywhere.

CaliMel- What coral bracelet are you talking about?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I had an idea last night that I thought might be able to help out all of us
> 
> ...


 I have to say I actually had zero to no issue with the devil bangles trading since Stephanie put her picture of them on Facebook! LOL. I guess people finally realized that the photo of them on LBB sucks and that they are cute. But, here's my disclaimer, I was always willing to trade for an iPhone case or a couple dollars down, so maybe that's why.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also had no issues with the shell bracelet as long as I traded in the same range or a dollar or so down. I've had that shell bracelet numerous times. lol. I figured if I got stuck with it I'd either A.) trade down for something fabulous, but cheap, (woven thread earrings in blue or a bright colored bangle), or B.) keep it and wear it around the beach this summer, with my bikini and cover up wrap, and walk around like a well accessorized mermaid. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

The square floral bangle? I'm surprised, I thought that would get some offers, at least even exchange offers.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee- Great Idea!!! I'd add the Present Time Chalkboard frame. They seem to be everywhere.
> 
> CaliMel- What coral bracelet are you talking about?


 Oh shoot, i called it the wrong thing. It's that stretch shell bracelet! For some reason in my head I keep calling it coral even though it doesn't even look close to anything coral or coral colored! lol.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I actually had zero to no issue with the devil bangles trading since Stephanie put her picture of them on Facebook! LOL. I guess people finally realized that the photo of them on LBB sucks and that they are cute. But, here's my disclaimer, I was always willing to trade for an iPhone case or a couple dollars down, so maybe that's why.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also had no issues with the shell bracelet as long as I traded in the same range or a dollar or so down. I've had that shell bracelet numerous times. lol. I figured if I got stuck with it I'd either A.) trade down for something fabulous, but cheap, (woven thread earrings in blue or a bright colored bangle), or B.) keep it and wear it around the beach this summer, with my bikini and cover up wrap, and walk around like a well accessorized mermaid. HAHAHAHAHA.


 Ahhahah that is the cutest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee- Great Idea!!! I'd add the Present Time Chalkboard frame. They seem to be everywhere.
> 
> CaliMel- What coral bracelet are you talking about?


 See this is what I said before, I think that chalkboard frame would do well if there were only a couple of them out there, but LBB gives them to everyone who opens a bag. That's so stupid, who do you trade with when so many have the same stuff? They should randomly give stuff out, instead of everyone getting the same bracelet, or earrings, or whatever.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Trading is REALLY slow right now. I'm hoping it picks up tonight and through the weekend with people wanting to close their bags to be ready for Monday and Tuesday. I'll be keeping mine open the entire 7 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My bag closes on Tuesday.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The square floral bangle? I'm surprised, I thought that would get some offers, at least even exchange offers.


 I would have thought so too. The first time I had it, I got some okay offers. Now I just get terrible ones like the salt and pepper shakers that look like a wine bottle and glass! Or $12 stuff.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, i called it the wrong thing. It's that stretch shell bracelet! For some reason in my head I keep calling it coral even though it doesn't even look close to anything coral or coral colored! lol.


 I thought you meant that Lee Angel $60 bracelet! I'd be all over that one. I actually found some on Amazon for $20. Thinking of buying one!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought so too. The first time I had it, I got some okay offers. Now I just get terrible ones like the salt and pepper shakers that look like a wine bottle and glass! Or $12 stuff.


 I think those shakers are so cute! I'd have traded down for them, but my boyfriend said they were hideous. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought so too. The first time I had it, I got some okay offers. Now I just get terrible ones like the salt and pepper shakers that look like a wine bottle and glass! Or $12 stuff.


 It seems like NO ONE is budging on anything this morning, or even checking their offers. I'm just going to hold onto my things and not do anything too crazy and hope that trading picks back up in a few hours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Hopefully you'll get a good trade for it soon!

Currently I have six items, at $244, that I really like, so even if nothing else trades, I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone know how well the Carol Dauplaise double disc and hoop earrings trade? I'd be trading down $2 from the butterfly necklace (which I loves), but if it trades better I'd be willing to do it. Ahh, decisions...

Such a frakking gamble!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

Dang!

I wish I was that good at trading! Right now my bag is at $152 with 4 items.

Ya I'm just making offers for stuff I actually want and not accepting lowball stuff I don't really want. I'm happy with my bag except for that square bracelet, but at least they accept returns and my bag still has 3 days left! =]


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhahah that is the cutest thing I've ever heard!


 haha, I hope other people think like me and desperately want it to complete their beach outfit, that way it trades even better! lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think those shakers are so cute! I'd have traded down for them, but my boyfriend said they were hideous. lol


 I like those too! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang!
> 
> ...


 I think you're doing really good! My first couple bags never exceeded the $129 mark. Matter of fact, my first two bags were both worth that, exactly. I was starting to think $129 was my magic number. lol. Both bags were amazing and still make me happy til this day though, so no regrets about not trading like a mad woman those times. Get what you love!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I see another one of those people trading with themselves. I wish I could see the expression on her face when LBB tells her she has to buy both bags.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see another one of those people trading with themselves. I wish I could see the expression on her face when LBB tells her she has to buy both bags.


 Confession time, I did that a few weeks back. I was planning to buy both bags though. I just moved my "locked" items into one and shipped, then used the others to trade around. I was later reading this thread and realized it was against the rules of the site so I didn't do it again. I know, i'm in LBB shame.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

HOW CUTE!!! I got the frankenstein's monster case AHHHH!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see another one of those people trading with themselves. I wish I could see the expression on her face when LBB tells her she has to buy both bags.


 lol, I traded my BCBGeneration earrings to the account I stolez from my family member for a candle I got on that account a couple days ago, as I wanted to give that account back to my family member as quick as possible (SECOND time I stole it) and do my trading on it fast. So I filled that bag with items I knew I'd NEVER trade and are super hard to get and shipped my bag. So I sort of traded with myself, but I had no intent to cancel either bag. I just needed to put the stuff I refused to trade in a safe place. I only ended up with three items in that bag, but three INCREDIBLE items!

I got the BCBGeneration rose clutch, the BCBGeneration earrings ($24 ones), and the purple Hello Kitty watch! 








Someone tried to offer me $62 in stuff for those damn $24 earrings! I knew they'd be a pain in the a$$ to get back if I traded, so I needed them shipped ASAP so I wasn't tempted. Anyway, I'm making myself promise that's the last time I beg to use their account. HAHAHAHA. I really don't need to be having TWO LBBs at a time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

how do you livechat help again?


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the one month sign up when you buy someone a gift card. I also know they don't have to pay for shipping either with a GC so that's a bonus!


 Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Confession time, I did that a few weeks back. I was planning to buy both bags though. I just moved my "locked" items into one and shipped, then used the others to trade around. I was later reading this thread and realized it was against the rules of the site so I didn't do it again. I know, i'm in LBB shame.


 haha, I stole a family member's account to do something similar! I think as long as you buy both bags it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

What do you guys think of this bracelet? It's the same as the Lee Angel $60 one, just in White.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the reason trading is so slow is because its pretty much just us and we are all trying to do the same thing. That said, I'm about to cancel my bag...full of junk. AGAIN. ugh...how do I do this?


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder if everyone is waiting for the beginning of the month to start their new bag. That might be why it's slow.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

On the help page, in the lower left hand corner is a live chat window, though it doesn't say live chat currently.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I stole a family member's account to do something similar! I think as long as you buy both bags it shouldn't be a big deal.


 Yup, and I said I'd like to do the same. But I suspect most who are doing it, don't intend to buy both bags.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

It's often pretty slow til the afternoon, I find. Sometimes there's a crazy rush of trading if a few people have bags closing in a hour or two and they are trading down to get what they really want.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's often pretty slow til the afternoon, I find. Sometimes there's a crazy rush of trading if a few people have bags closing in a hour or two and they are trading down to get what they really want.


 I always notice spikes in trading around lunch time (12pm Central) here. I came back from lunch yesterday with trade accepted notices.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the reason trading is so slow is because its pretty much just us and we are all trying to do the same thing. That said, I'm about to cancel my bag...full of junk. AGAIN. ugh...how do I do this?


 Nooooooooo Do you really think you won't eventually get some good offers? There are going to be others who need to ship soon and maybe you'll start getting offers for some good stuff. I'd wait a little longer anyway.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo Do you really think you won't eventually get some good offers? There are going to be others who need to ship soon and maybe you'll start getting offers for some good stuff. I'd wait a little longer anyway.


 No, the only offers I've received for that stupid zip pouch thing have been 60 dollars worth of cheap jewelery. I shouldn't spend the money anyway though.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, the only offers I've received for that stupid zip pouch thing have been 60 dollars worth of cheap jewelery. I shouldn't spend the money anyway though.


 Have you tried trading it for other bags you would like, or think you could trade for your other bag back?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No, the only offers I've received for that stupid zip pouch thing have been 60 dollars worth of cheap jewelery. I shouldn't spend the money anyway though.


 Ooops, I just offered you two things for that, that's worth like $50. lol. Doesn't hurt to try to put offers everywhere. lmao.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried trading it for other bags you would like, or think you could trade for your other bag back?


 Yeah, with no luck. I'm just going to start over on the 1st.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, I just offered you two things for that, that's worth like $50. lol. Doesn't hurt to try to put offers everywhere. lmao.


 lol, you also offered me those things individually on my other pieces too lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, with no luck. I'm just going to start over on the 1st.


 I hope your next time out is wildly lucky!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you also offered me those things individually on my other pieces too lol.


 BAHAHAHA. Doesn't hurt to put weird offers out there. I've had strange things accepted more than once.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I suppose my strange offers that get accepted are strange to me, but not to that person. It's that whole personal value thing again. I have probably taken trades that people looked at like...


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 27, 2012)

FWIW, I have a few gorjana pieces and really like them. Most are the leather wrap bracelets, but I also have the silver leaf necklace that they had last month and I love it. It's extremely small, but it's the kind of thing you can leave on and forget about bc it goes with everything.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

@Leilani- I just got your offer for those earrings for my Gorjana necklace. Do you happen to remember at all how many members it sent to? I am wondering if I am the only one with it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know why their live chat isn't available right now? I want to ask whether I will get my exchange credits back if i decide to cancel a bag....

also I agree with you Leilani, ive been thinking about what you said before. If I start a bag now I think i'll have more ammo for then the new items come out.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Leilani- I just got your offer for those earrings for my Gorjana necklace. Do you happen to remember at all how many members it sent to? I am wondering if I am the only one with it.


 I think it sent to 3. I can always cancel and send the offer again? lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Also i know i've said this before but you guys should really check on this before you open your bags. They are completely off with their total value number. It says the bag I would open is worth 118 and it only actually equals 80.

That's really bad...but i'm not sure if it's including my extra items?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why their live chat isn't available right now? I want to ask whether I will get my exchange credits back if i decide to cancel a bag....
> 
> also I agree with you Leilani, ive been thinking about what you said before. If I start a bag now I think i'll have more ammo for then the new items come out.


 You can always call their number if you really want to get it done now, but I know I'm more of a live chat than calling type person so I always end up waiting. lol. I have no clue why it's down right now, as it's still their business hours. Hopefully it will be back up soon!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually when I choose high priced items the value is correct, but when I choose lower price ones they actually really screw you over and tell you the wrong  the value.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think it sent to 3. I can always cancel and send the offer again? lol.


 I realized after sending this message that I could offer one of my low items for it to check and see. And they will all pass, or accept if they are insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually when I choose high priced items the value is correct, but when I choose lower price ones they actually really screw you over and tell you the wrong  the value.


 Is there another item you aren't seeing? I noticed the same and thought maybe the scroll/more items button just wasn't showing up or something.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I realized after sending this message that I could offer one of my low items for it to check and see. And they will all pass, or accept if they are insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


 Was it 3? lol. Truth be told I like my earrings way better than that necklace. These earrings are verrrry me! I just wanted to see what I could get for them, though that's sort of stupid as I run the chance of not getting them back. 






I'm seriously about to ship this bag! It's at $255 for 5 items and I love every single item, even the huge butterfly necklace, 'cause I think the hugeness of it makes it super fab and I want to wear it with my Moroccan earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only way I'm trading the butterfly necklace is to trade it up and play around some more or down for some Cargo. I think I may ship this bag soon, I can't see myself getting any more thrilled with it than I am now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is there another item you aren't seeing? I noticed the same and thought maybe the scroll/more items button just wasn't showing up or something.


 That's what i'm wondering, I dont 'see another item available or a scroll button...I may call them right now about it. Because earlier this morning I was being offered the tonga + $60 hangbag + $15 earrings. now it's the tonga + $30 earrings and $26 necklace.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep! 

I'm actually thrilled with my bag to, except for the candle. Ideally, I'd love it to either trade up or get a 2 item offer for the Reverse Lip Liner and Eyelighter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to just let me stuff sit and see what rolls in.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm wondering, I dont 'see another item available or a scroll button...I may call them right now about it. Because earlier this morning I was being offered the tonga + $60 hangbag + $15 earrings. now it's the tonga + $30 earrings and $26 necklace.


 There's usually another item you aren't seeing, a fourth. When I started the bag with the Betsey bracelet that I ended up cancelling, I only saw two of the extra items, and when I opened my bag there were four items and the value they gave me made sense.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm hoping I didn't make a mistake trading my earrings for this orange bracelet! I don't really want the bracelet, but it has a higher value so I figured I could try to trade up with it at least!

It's cool but I have too weird of wrists for bangles.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

That's so funny! You ended up with the earrings that I traded the bangle for. =]

They're really pretty.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I called them and they said I should see another item...but that it's weird that the button to see the fourth one isn't showing up...she also said if it doens't work out and I cancel I can get my exchange credits back

Alright guys, should I get:

Cargo set + $25 urban accessories item + $25 haskell (probablyt he necklace that leilani got) + HOPEFULLY a 4th item i'm not seeing worth $29 = $118 (Edit: now this says it's only worth 100 total...)

Betsey glasses I REALLY like + $45 zara terez items + $18 Zad item = $123

or the tonga blush + the $60 nila anthony clutch + $18 zad item = $104 (i can also get this combo with the blush stick and worth +$2 more)

+ my two items/credits


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so funny! You ended up with the earrings that I traded the bangle for. =]
> 
> They're really pretty.


 They are GORGEOUS! I had put out all sorts of weird offers for higher value things, but then I thought about not being able to get them back, and cancelled almost all of the offers I made. 



 I really love them and think they'd look beautiful on. It's that personal value thing. Annnd with that said, someone accepted my trade of the adorbs butterfly necklace for some Blu_Ray blush! The only thing I was willing to trade down for. Think I'm going to go ahead and ship this bag because I'm ridiculously happy with it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them and they said I should see another item...but that it's weird that the button to see the fourth one isn't showing up...she also said if it doens't work out and I cancel I can get my exchange credits back
> 
> ...


 Hmmm...I don't see any items worth $29 in the gallery. I wonder if that means you are getting two more items? Like for $14 and $15?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I don't see any items worth $29 in the gallery. I wonder if that means you are getting two more items? Like for $14 and $15?


 That happened to me! I thought I was getting a $24 item (and was all excited about it) and ended up with a $14 item and a damn hipster candle! LOL!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them and they said I should see another item...but that it's weird that the button to see the fourth one isn't showing up...she also said if it doens't work out and I cancel I can get my exchange credits back
> 
> ...


 The only Nila Anthony clutch at $60 is the Inca one. Isn't that the one you wanted? There is another Nila Anthony $60 bag, but it's not a clutch.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

They just changed it on me though. so now that bag is only worth 100...so it would be one $18 item now. that bag doesn't look too good to me even with 4 items...i don't want an iphone case!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The only Nila Anthony clutch at $60 is the Inca one. Isn't that the one you wanted? There is another Nila Anthony $60 bag, but it's not a clutch.


 ohhhh i wanted the clutch. i'm not sure what the bag looks like, i'll look at it now


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd go with the blush + Nila combo!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh yeah I remember that crossbody...i'm not too crazy about that one. I may go with the glasses bag...i really really do want those betsey glasses...but i don't know how hard it will be to get rid of the zara earrings...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

do you guys think i'll have an easier time trading the bag/clutch for (multiple) things or at upgrading the zara earrings?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys think i'll have an easier time trading the bag/clutch for (multiple) things or at upgrading the zara earrings?


 From what I've noticed, bag/clutch for multiples.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

LBB should try to include model shots with every item, especially when they have them available


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB should try to include model shots with every item, especially when they have them available


 Ooooh! CUTE! I want at least 10 things in the $12 to $22 category! I love so many of those earrings.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

wow thoe are so cute! she looks like quinn from glee.

I think i'm gonna get the lime gold hoop earrings i've really wanted but haven't been able to get my hands on (i have too much blush, I need more earrings I like), that also comes with the clutch/bag and $18 item. I guess if I dont 'like what I get I can always cancel


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB should try to include model shots with every item, especially when they have them available


 They really should! Especially because you just don't get an idea of the size until it's sent and in your hands.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow thoe are so cute! she looks like quinn from glee.
> 
> I think i'm gonna get the lime gold hoop earrings i've really wanted but haven't been able to get my hands on (i have too much blush, I need more earrings I like), that also comes with the clutch/bag and $18 item. I guess if I dont 'like what I get I can always cancel


 it really does look like her! so weird!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! CUTE! I want at least 10 things in the $12 to $22 category! I love so many of those earrings.


 Me too, in one of my first trades I got rid of those gold/brownish three feather earrings, I totally regret it but there's SO MANY to choose from. I keep thinking about those Haskell tear drop earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmm they didnt' give me the amount I was supposed to have for my exchange credits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i was supposed to have $52 and they gave me $47...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

OMG that adorable Haskell "charmed chain" necklace is back!! It's SO CUTE!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm they didnt' give me the amount I was supposed to have for my exchange credits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i was supposed to have $52 and they gave me $47...


 Tell them! Maybe they will trade something out worth the extra.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm they didnt' give me the amount I was supposed to have for my exchange credits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i was supposed to have $52 and they gave me $47...


 I believe they say "around the same value" lemme look up the exact wording..


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

ok they canceled my bag but now I want to open one with that adorable hot pink nila anthony tote I was trying to trade for. WHAT TO DO.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

rarrr i hate my bag haha.  the only thing I like is the blush. i have 5 items I don't want! and no one is offering me anything for the haskell necklace which is strange because i thought it was popular! no one wants the bag either haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> rarrr i hate my bag haha.  the only thing I like is the blush. i have 5 items I don't want! and no one is offering me anything for the haskell necklace which is strange because i thought it was popular! no one wants the bag either haha


 I have an iphone case and a candle I'd be willing to trade for combinations of your cheaper items!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha but i don't have an iphone!! nor do I use candles. sigh haha

people are offering me like $20 items for my $60 bag...this cant' be real haha if I dont' get a real offer by tonight i'm canceling


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

Well the iphone case is worth 40 and it is getting some ok trade offers but I'm not a necklace or bracelet person...and I also don't have an iphone lol...if I did I'd keep it cause its cute.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that they raised the retail price of the tonga blush to $29?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that they raised the retail price of the tonga blush to $29?


 weird...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an iPad case right now, and since iPad 3 came out and iPad 2s are cheaper I'm considering buying one...so getting an iPad case is a good reason to need to buy an iPad right?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that they raised the retail price of the tonga blush to $29?


 Those blushes are actually $29 elsewhere, so not too odd. I noticed that they lowered the retail value of a higher priced necklace a couple weeks ago as well. I had to put out the offer on Tonga, btw, I knew you'd pass (lol) but I wanted it out there in case someone who gets it in the next few days prefers my Blu_Ray. I'll only trade my Blu_Ray for Tonga or the cream blush in Maui.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I fully expect LBB to change the Blu_Ray blush to $30 soon.

http://search.ulta.com/review/xlsImpprod2470023/blu_ray%20BlushHighlighter


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha sounds good! just to let you guys know, the reason I bought my bag now is because it said this is the last tonga!! but they may add more later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Those blushes are actually $29 elsewhere, so not too odd. I noticed that they lowered the retail value of a higher priced necklace a couple weeks ago as well. I had to put out the offer on Tonga, btw, I knew you'd pass (lol) but I wanted it out there in case someone who gets it in the next few days prefers my Blu_Ray. I'll only trade my Blu_Ray for Tonga or the cream blush in Maui.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Didn't you already get tonga? I think its the one in my box that's been at my apartment management center for a few days lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone is offering me the safari kit for my bag. i'm seriously considering taking it because i hate this bag. and no one wants it....i bet i'd have better offers for the kit...plus i wouldn't feel like i had a completely terrible bag if i had it.

I cant' believe i got stuck with such bad items!!! (the necklace isn't bad, just not me at all, and no one wants it anymore...) the earrings aren't that great and the bracelet is horrendous (sorry to anyone who likes it haha)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I got topeka last time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got topeka last time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought leilani had it already though, I think she was the one who talked me into it w/ a youtube video lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 27, 2012)

How in the WORLD do you guys have so many items!? I am in awe of your skills!!

I just opened a new bag, I always hate the items they give me. I am not an earring or necklace kind of person. Nor do I like bangles (although I do love bracelets) so I always get stuck with weird things.

I picked a bag worth $74 and someone wanted to trade me a $24 item for it.. WOW, NO!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I thought leilani had it already though, I think she was the one who talked me into it w/ a youtube video lol.


 lol, I traded my beloved Tonga last time for a $10 up trade which lead to wonderful things and a two item trade that lead me back to a Cargo blush as one of my two extra items, but sadly, I never did get my Tonga back. I did, however, get Prague and it's gorgeous! I highly recommend it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone is offering me the safari kit for my bag. i'm seriously considering taking it because i hate this bag. and no one wants it....i bet i'd have better offers for the kit...plus i wouldn't feel like i had a completely terrible bag if i had it.
> 
> I cant' believe i got stuck with such bad items!!! (the necklace isn't bad, just not me at all, and no one wants it anymore...) the earrings aren't that great and the bracelet is horrendous (sorry to anyone who likes it haha)


 I'd take it! I bet you would get better offers for that. But that's just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Gamble at your own risk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How in the WORLD do you guys have so many items!? I am in awe of your skills!!
> 
> ...


 A lot of trading up then taking two item + trades and trading up again. Which pretty much = constant trading. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I went for it. It looks like I would liek these color better than the med one actually. I like that the eyeliner is brown (which I don't have at all surprisingly) and it's full size.

So I went down 21 bucks but I upgraded two other items for a total upgrade of +6. haha so I've lost $15 so far...that's not that bad. I was getting crap offers for the bag...it was ridiculous.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I got offered the pretty gold $25 Haskell necklace I already own (and am waiting on a replacement for), for my Blu_ray blush. If I didn't already get that necklace in a previous bag I would have taken that trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha yeah i gave that necklace to her  i wasn't getting any offers for it. i traded it for the $34 bib, and then back down to the butterfly necklace (which I want)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yeah i gave that necklace to her  i wasn't getting any offers for it. i traded it for the $34 bib, and then back down to the butterfly necklace (which I want)


 I want that butterfly necklace too and wasn't going to trade it down what so ever except for good Cargo colors that I wanted, so it was worth it, but I really did want the butterfly necklace too. Waaaahhhhhhh! 




 lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't even trade my items down, nevermind trading them up! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Ooooh Jenna you just traded one of my fave bracelets for one of my fave necklaces! hahaha!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm officially only saving 20 dollars, haha fail.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh Jenna you just traded one of my fave bracelets for one of my fave necklaces! hahaha!


 I love love love the necklace!! I really wish I wore necklaces but they get soooo tangled in my hair its sad. I might keep it and see if it works for me though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't even trade my items down, nevermind trading them up! lol


 Persistence is key!! hahaha. I think its kind of a pain but I'm hoping to eventually not loose patience and have a bag that is amazing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love the necklace!! I really wish I wore necklaces but they get soooo tangled in my hair its sad. I might keep it and see if it works for me though.


 I love it too. Seriously, if someone offered me a two item trade of that necklace + the BCBGeneration ring/bracelet thingy, they could get my bag away from me. I'd accept that offer without thinking twice! I'd use both things a lot! So jealous. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm tempted to offer you the Tonga + the Butterfly necklace for your satchel just try and raise the value of my bag haha. now that I have the cargo set I may not need the tonga...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tempted to offer you the Tonga + the Butterfly necklace for your satchel just try and raise the value of my bag haha. now that I have the cargo set I may not need the tonga...


 I'm thinking of trading you my Moroccan earrings for your Tonga (raises your bag's value), but then I'd have to hope and hope and hope some more I can trade my Blu_ray up to the same earrings. I'm thinking it's worth a gamble though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

But I'm soooo scared to gamble. Uggggh. lmao! I *almost* have my perfect bag. *ponders*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to try to trade my Blu_ray for my very same earrings (I'll end up with two of them) or some other cute Jardin earrings then I'll trade that for your Tonga if you want? It's up to you. If you want to then I'll try the trades right now.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 27, 2012)

The major flaw in this website is trying to trade _one_ of your items for multiples. I've love to offer my $95 Jardin necklace for a couple Betsy Johnson pieces. Grr.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahhhh I have too much bad luck with those earrings! I never get trades for them haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh I have too much bad luck with those earrings! I never get trades for them haha


 lol, okay, I thought I'd try something to help you at least. haha. I had a few two item trades for them but I honestly click pass on everything. These earrings have became my main item somehow.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The major flaw in this website is trying to trade _one_ of your items for multiples. I've love to offer my $95 Jardin necklace for a couple Betsy Johnson pieces. Grr.


 They actually said that they are working on a feature like that. I looked at your stuff and that necklace and your Betsey earrings go together so well! VERY pretty!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

SO I just opened my first lbb since I got back into it, since the first time I ordered it (back in february I think) I was really disappointed. I can honeslty say this time I'm not! I didn't come away with the this is junk/tj maxx warehouse leftovers impression. I got a bcbgeneration clutch that I was afraid would be huge but its perfect and I love it, the tonga blush which is SO SO perfect on my pale skin, the bigger than texas cargo mascara which I just put on one eye to compare to diorshow and I have to say, it is comparable if not better, and then some nail wraps. SO yay for redeeming yourself lbb.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They actually said that they are working on a feature like that. I looked at your stuff and that necklace and your Betsey earrings go together so well! VERY pretty!


 Oh really? YAY, I was about to ask them lol. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do love the necklace but I also love the AM aviators and that purple bcbgeneration floral clutch... so many temptations.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I forgot to post a picture of my haul from the family member's account I stolez. hahaha. Only three things in this bag because I wanted to get these exact items and get it shipped ASAP and out of that account. So here's the final look at it all! I'm VERY happy with it. 



 Can't wait to get it in the mail.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, okay, I thought I'd try something to help you at least. haha. I had a few two item trades for them but I honestly click pass on everything. These earrings have became my main item somehow.


 Ohhh really? have they been cute things? i wouldn't mind trading down to two items that equal around $30-35. my value is sooo low right now bah. I can't believe i'm only saving 20.

Someone offered me two picture frames worth $66 for my cargo set..it sucks I had to say no to that. I just don't have pictures besides on my computer...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know why some trades say "0 out of 0"?? Nearly half of mine say that and it's really annoying.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't remember anymore. lol. But I think I definitely had a few decent ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why some trades say "0 out of 0"?? Nearly half of mine say that and it's really annoying.


 I think it's just a glitch that happens sometimes Mine will do that too. I just refresh and sometimes it will go away.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know why some trades say "0 out of 0"?? Nearly half of mine say that and it's really annoying.


 In my experience, if the number doesn't fix itself after refreshing the page, or logging off and then back on, that means the people you offered the trade to shipped their bags and there are no more of that particular item in the gallery. But, your offer stays out there, and if someone opens a new bag with that item, they'll see your trade offer. 

I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

So after all of that craziness about wanting to keep my earrings I almost want to try and trade them for the leopard cuff. 



 Almost.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

lol, I was going to offer my blush for the pink Hello Kitty watch until I realized who traded down for it. Totally not bothering to try. HAHAHAHA. The HK fans on MUT are victorious! I have the purple one coming to me already.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 27, 2012)

I just wondered if the same few Zad $34 crescent necklaces have been in circulation on the site getting traded and never getting shipped in a bag. Like they float around forever getting used to trade up or down.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you guys noticed that there are a few people on the site who seem to open a new bag every single day? Not sure if they are just cancelling all the time or maybe they just have enough moolah for a new bag every day!


----------



## maryissa (Apr 27, 2012)

YAY! I got my boxes! I'll post a picture when I get home from work. In 1st lbb, I have a purse, a cellphone case, and sunglasses which I think are too big for my face. And in my 2nd lbb I have 2 purses and a bracelet.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys noticed that there are a few people on the site who seem to open a new bag every single day? Not sure if they are just cancelling all the time or maybe they just have enough moolah for a new bag every day!


 I think they are probably canceling. It'd be crazy to get a bag worth keeping every day imo haha.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, true. But dang, that's a lot of cancelling! One lady's history shows that she opened a bag today, 1 day ago, 2 days ago, 5 days ago, 5 days ago, 5 days ago and 6 days ago.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mannn everyone is offering colorsticks for my cargo set and blush. garrrr that's not helpful hahaha they shoudl be offering me non-makeup things!

I really like my cargo set and blush...but I may have to cancel my bag anyway. boo. i'll wait a day and see how I feel.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish they would bring this back:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/624/deux-lux-train-case


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you getting any decent trade offers for the red earrings?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would bring this back:
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/624/deux-lux-train-case


 Did you see this?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/908/bcbgmaxazria-mint-ribbon-watch


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

There are a few really nice things out there, but I wish they would add some more and not wait until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you getting any decent trade offers for the red earrings?


 I'm getting okay ones and I had some around the same range too, but I'm too in love with them to trade. I'm pondering trying to trade them up for the Lee Angel red ones, but I don't know which earrings I like better.

And yes I saw that green watch a while ago. Super classy!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 27, 2012)

girls, the zara tarez jewelry... crap. literally, CRAP. at least the "leather" fringe necklace. comparable to forever21 quality - except i like forever21 more. SO SAD because i thought it was gonna be so cute. it's so cheap looking and short?! which is weird... cause the fringe falls right in between the girls. also - it came without a tag on it? in a little plastic baggie... wtf

i don't know who would pay $40 for that, but i wouldn't pay $4. good thing i'm in loveee with the other two things that came... gr


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> girls, the zara tarez jewelry... crap. literally, CRAP. at least the "leather" fringe necklace. comparable to forever21 quality - except i like forever21 more. SO SAD because i thought it was gonna be so cute. it's so cheap looking and short?! which is weird... cause the fringe falls right in between the girls. also - it came without a tag on it? in a little plastic baggie... wtf
> 
> i don't know who would pay $40 for that, but i wouldn't pay $4. good thing i'm in loveee with the other two things that came... gr


 Oh wow, that's sad. I thought it was pretty on the site. I guess you'll be sending it back for a refund or credit then?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> girls, the zara tarez jewelry... crap. literally, CRAP. at least the "leather" fringe necklace. comparable to forever21 quality - except i like forever21 more. SO SAD because i thought it was gonna be so cute. it's so cheap looking and short?! which is weird... cause the fringe falls right in between the girls. also - it came without a tag on it? in a little plastic baggie... wtf
> 
> i don't know who would pay $40 for that, but i wouldn't pay $4. good thing i'm in loveee with the other two things that came... gr


 Are you serious?! 



 I was thinking of doing a crazy trade for it today, but not now. Thank you for telling me. Wow!!! It looked cute in a picture I saw of it previously. That sucks bad. At least you'll get a $40 credit out of it, I guess.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I could, I would start my bag with that watch. Love it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> girls, the zara tarez jewelry... crap. literally, CRAP. at least the "leather" fringe necklace. comparable to forever21 quality - except i like forever21 more. SO SAD because i thought it was gonna be so cute. it's so cheap looking and short?! which is weird... cause the fringe falls right in between the girls. also - it came without a tag on it? in a little plastic baggie... wtf
> 
> i don't know who would pay $40 for that, but i wouldn't pay $4. good thing i'm in loveee with the other two things that came... gr


 have you gotten any other jewelry from them yet? because that's how ALL of mine came packaged from them


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh and I was thinking if you had gotten two decent pieces you would be in the game again. lol You could see if you could get another pair of the Moroccan earrings and be able to trade for that bracelet with the other.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm gonna try to put an extension on it first to make it longer so it doesn't look so weird, because it IS cute... just not worth $40. the leather circle feels like that foam stuff that you use in art project. lol...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> have you gotten any other jewelry from them yet? because that's how ALL of mine came packaged from them


 i got a betsey necklace with it, but that necklace at least has a betsey johnson tag on it... and the ZAD one had a tag too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Stephanie, your trade is SO tempting! AHHH! If you put Tonga in there instead of the $18 earrings, I would have said yes. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I've only ever got one piece of jewelry without the tag from them, otherwise everything has had tags. That's so weird.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

really? i've had a lot of them without tags! my carol earrings and necklace, and my robert rose silver bangle didn't have them, and my owl necklace didn't either!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie, your trade is SO tempting! AHHH! If you put Tonga in there instead of the $18 earrings, I would have said yes. LOL.


 hmmmmm  maybe I will have to offer a new trade then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Stephanie, If you can get your hands on that Big Buddha white fold over clutch, I will trade you for that and $15ish earrings, no problem at all!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm afriad that if i give you all my items that you're going to trade them up big time and i'll be stuck with nothing haha i'm so unlucky!! but I really like your bag haha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 27, 2012)

aghh. so disappointed. anyway, the owl doormat is adorable if anyone is getting that, and the betsey necklace (rose) actually  doesn't fall in between your boobies, right above them... it's really really pretty! super excited i ordered the love birds one too...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie, If you can get your hands on that Big Buddha white fold over clutch, I will trade you for that and $15ish earrings, no problem at all!


 okay! i'll work on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

lol, Stephanie, go ahead and I'll accept. I have my tunnel vision set on a certain bag anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm afriad that if i give you all my items that you're going to trade them up big time and i'll be stuck with nothing haha i'm so unlucky!! but I really like your bag haha


 LMAO! I know, I get so scared with those things too. The offer is open if you change your mind. 




 I'm happy with my bag, as is, and I'd be happy with all accessories, cause I heart accessories BIG TIME, so either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to hear if Autumn is getting any offers for the crystal earbud covers. I told her to hang onto them last night and wait until more people are trading in the morning, because I seen those covers in soooooo many "love" lists.
> 
> ...


 oooh thanks for posting the picture. I do think I still like them! Are they heavy and feel sturdy? Or could I bend them with my hands?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

alright!! i sent it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

yayyy! now I feel semi-okay with my bag haha. I still want to raise the value a bit so we'll see what I end up doing after this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Omg, I love all seven things. I may ship just like this! lmao! I hope you love the bag, Stephanie! A LOT of people tried to trade for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Uh, I really am stuck. I don't particularly want to trade any of this stuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha i'm glad you like all the items!!

there are TONS of bag offers! nothing i'm seeing that I like more than this one though (except maybe that blue/beige nila messenger bag) I hope someone offers me jewelry/other items above $80 haha here's to hoping!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i'm glad you like all the items!!
> 
> there are TONS of bag offers! nothing i'm seeing that I like more than this one though (except maybe that blue/beige nila messenger bag) I hope someone offers me jewelry/other items above $80 haha here's to hoping!


 how do you feel about sunglasses plus jewelery totalling 78? hahaha. I really want a bag of any kind idk why I didn't pick one.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mannn everyone is offering colorsticks for my cargo set and blush. garrrr that's not helpful hahaha they shoudl be offering me non-makeup things!
> 
> I really like my cargo set and blush...but I may have to cancel my bag anyway. boo. i'll wait a day and see how I feel.


 If you cancel are you going to choose the Cargo set as your main item later? I'm trying to trade my bracelet and earrings for them so if you don't want it and don't plan on grabbing it again I would totally appreciate you giving it to me. Doesn't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> how do you feel about sunglasses plus jewelery totalling 78? hahaha. I really want a bag of any kind idk why I didn't pick one.


 Ooo I love those sunglasses, but I'm not a fan of the necklace for myself. If you get a different item later on I may take you up on that!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you cancel are you going to choose the Cargo set as your main item later? I'm trying to trade my bracelet and earrings for them so if you don't want it and don't plan on grabbing it again I would totally appreciate you giving it to me. Doesn't hurt to ask, right?


 the cargo set isn't actually available anymore!! only the med set, not the safari one....so if i cancel i'll probably just either get the med set or sunglasses that i want (or mostly likely i'll wait till tuesday and see what they have thats new)

i've also already made a similar deal with someone else on here already haha! i'm sorry!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i'm glad you like all the items!!
> 
> there are TONS of bag offers! nothing i'm seeing that I like more than this one though (except maybe that blue/beige nila messenger bag) I hope someone offers me jewelry/other items above $80 haha here's to hoping!


 Last night some guy offered me $120 worth of stuff for that bag! So you never know.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

ooo okay, i'll wait it out then. if nothing shows up I may switch to the nila anthony messenger bag. has anyone that got it in their bag received it yet? i know a lot of you had it but i can't remember who didn't end up trading it for other items.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

lol, crap, I'm feeling depressed looking at my LBB without a bag in it now. Damn. hahahaha.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha and i'm feeling sad with only 4 items when i started with 6!!! we just can't win


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got 3 items moving on up. So Im happy where I am. But I do find it a little annoying that every time I get a new item I have to reclick all the bids I made. And every trade is a click to the screen, click the item, then click to submit, then click okay. It would be a whole lot easier if there was some way to say select all, or quickly submit at least 5 bids at once.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm gonna see what I can do in 3 days and 20 hours. I suppose you never know on LBB. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh man, a three item trade of +$12 for my kitten/tiger necklace, lol. I could have 9 items! But I'm stuck on what I have unless I can get a decent bag back. lmao!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha and i'm feeling sad with only 4 items when i started with 6!!! we just can't win


 I'll be putting a bid up for that bag again, so don't mind me. lmfao!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> how do you feel about sunglasses plus jewelery totalling 78? hahaha. I really want a bag of any kind idk why I didn't pick one.


 Jenna are you getting good offers for the sunglasses and necklace? I always wonder how those sunglasses do


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be putting a bid up for that bag again, so don't mind me. lmfao!


 haaha i noticed that!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna are you getting good offers for the sunglasses and necklace? I always wonder how those sunglasses do


 The sunglasses are doing pretty well, but I really like them and don't want to trade for anything. The necklace is your average 26-30 dollar offers.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

No clue why on earth I want a bag again, seriously. LOL. I have 3 brand new ones (2 from LBB and one I bought in December) that I have yet to use! I really should go with the $253 in jewelry and makeup and be happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Make that FOUR bags, 3 from LBB if I count the rose clutch. Uh, I think another all accessory and makeup haul is just what I need now that I think about it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Whoa, this chick really wants my kitten/tiger necklace, bad.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

people keep offering me $60 trades for my cargo set...one of which is ALWAYS a bib necklace. Boo.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people keep offering me $60 trades for my cargo set...one of which is ALWAYS a bib necklace. Boo.


 lol, at least you are getting more/better offers with that than that teeny bag you had!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

haha so true!! everyone that is trying to get my set is also offering a colorstick. though it's usually santorini, the one i'm already getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

someone is offering me the nica crossbody i really like for $72....should i take it??

i'd hate to miss out a good offer with the satchel I have though...like the one leilani got last night haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Up to $263 total retail value for my 7 items. Got my so fug it's cute iPhone case again that I liked so much I almost didn't trade it a couple bags ago. lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

tonight is going so slow for me, nobody is accepting OR passing :[

I love these earrings but want to keep trading up so badly, at least to get one of the casemate creature cases. The Tut and Frank cases speak to me and my love of all things halloween  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




there are the earrings I currently have, has anybody ever had any luck trading them up? I don't want to give up and trade down, and I'd be okay if my box shipped with them, but I really want to score a bunch of stuff as this is my last box until at least December (unless they have perfumes and high quality hair care in the future!) Also I REEEEALLY want to know if there's a video out there with these in an LBB haul. I think I might actually film my LBB unboxing, I should have it next week since I'm pretty sure I live close to LBB's shipping facility.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Up to $263 total retail value for my 7 items. Got my so fug it's cute iPhone case again that I liked so much I almost didn't trade it a couple bags ago. lol.


 I saw that Casemate actually has that one in pink, I wish it was on LBB!





IT'S LIKE A STRAWBERRY MONSTER!! Sooo cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

yayyy! your bag is amazing!

i keep remembering that i'm paying $72 for this bag and it's really bumming me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I should probably cancel it tomorrow, i'll let you know before I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes for moderated posts to go through?? :[

Leilani have you seen the pink version of your case? It's like a cute strawberry monster!!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

OMG ugly font or not I *need* that "sweet/sassy" necklace!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

You know I really can't afford to do this... *blink*


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know I really can't afford to do this... *blink*


 WOAH gratz donna, that watch is gorgeous. :]


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I know! I want it...and mother's day is coming! So I have excuses! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for moderated posts to go through?? :[
> 
> Leilani have you seen the pink version of your case? It's like a cute strawberry monster!!


 I wish LBB would finally get this! I saw it online the last time I almost got a case, I loves it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( Those cases are truly $25 or around $25 everywhere online and I figured, if I'm going to spend $25 on a case, might as well spend the extra $25 and get a LBB with a case. lol. Uggh, I want the pink one so bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2012)

I ended up trading down big time, the $60 bracelet for the Hello kitty watch I really want! I originally traded up to get that bracelet anyways.

I also gave up my Madden Clutch and a pair of earrings I was so so about for this Nica Bag! I'm back to my original 3 items. *sad face*

But I really like what I have in my bag!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you cancel are you going to choose the Cargo set as your main item later? I'm trying to trade my bracelet and earrings for them so if you don't want it and don't plan on grabbing it again I would totally appreciate you giving it to me. Doesn't hurt to ask, right?


 For those of you interested in getting either of the Cargo sets, they have them on Dermstore.  I ordered the Safari Kit and used my MyGlam $15 off coupon code and got the kit for $19 plus free shipping.  I'm in love with the flamingo on the makeup bag more than the makeup that's in the bag! 



   My mom bought me a beautiful flamingo beach bag last summer (which I would NEVER take to the beach....ha ha!) but my little makeup bag will match it perfectly! 

I've never ordered from Dermstore before....any thoughts about them?  I also got the free magazine with my order and saw that you could send a request for the money back for not taking the magazine.  Has anyone been successful in doing that?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aw man I wish I had subscribed for that dermstore coupon! My first and last MyGlam was the february bag, so I have that $100 "gift card" that I'm not going to use. :[ I'm totally going to open a thread about this and see if anyone wants to trade!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man I wish I had subscribed for that dermstore coupon! My first and last MyGlam was the february bag, so I have that $100 "gift card" that I'm not going to use. :[ I'm totally going to open a thread about this and see if anyone wants to trade!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, it will be worth it to do the mail in for the money back on the magazine.....then the makeup will be FREE!  I hope this works!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up trading down big time, the $60 bracelet for the Hello kitty watch I really want! I originally traded up to get that bracelet anyways.
> 
> ...


 which bracelet did you have? the lee angel one or the w/a studios one?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Where do I view my trade offers? At first it was showing up, but now nothing. I thought maybe it was because people passed on them, but I don't think everyone is awake to pass on my crazy ass offers!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

BWAHAHAHA! It's because Leilani snuck up on me and took my trade, so the offers disappear when you lose those items, right?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

I was looking up swatches for the cargo safari kit, and apparently the eyeliner isn't brown!! It's a dark dark green with some gold shimmer.

would this look good with my brown eyes? i've never had a color like that


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

ive only had one person accept my trades all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that was literally one min into opening my bag and a $1 increase...besides leilani's trade with me that is haha. i'm really feeling disheartened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BWAHAHAHA! It's because Leilani snuck up on me and took my trade, so the offers disappear when you lose those items, right?


 yep! I think they stay with the item, so whoever gets the item also gets the trades, which is why sometimes I leave a comment or post about how I have a certain item, and there's a specific offer attached to it; for example, if someone didn't want my bag but I told them there was a $90 offer with it, they might be more likely to trade me. It's a bit risky seeing as that other person can cancel at any time. :]

On another note, I wish everyone would get on and accept deny my trade offers! I only have 2 days exactly left. :[


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ive only had one person accept my trades all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that was literally one min into opening my bag and a $1 increase...besides leilani's trade with me that is haha. i'm really feeling disheartened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think today has just been extremely slow, it's Friday so I thought the traffic would be nuts but I don't see it happening this late. I think the majority of LBBers are either asleep or out. I hope tomorrow is better, I'm busy Sunday so I think I'm going to miss out on awesome trade opportunities


----------



## maryissa (Apr 28, 2012)

YAY, I'm finally home from work and I can actually look at the stuff I got. I'm not really a fan of the sunglasses, because there way too big on. Super in love with all the purses I got tho. Looks like I'm starting a purse collection because of lbb!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Those look amazing!!! Love the purses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad I didn't keep the sunglasses if they're too big. Are you going to send them back?



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think today has just been extremely slow, it's Friday so I thought the traffic would be nuts but I don't see it happening this late. I think the majority of LBBers are either asleep or out. I hope tomorrow is better, I'm busy Sunday so I think I'm going to miss out on awesome trade opportunities


 
Yeah i'm hoping it picks up tomorrow by noon otherwise i'll cancel my bag, I love the cargo set and the nica bag but it's honestly not worth my $72...


----------



## maryissa (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea, I will be sending them back. My face is way too small for them, and my nose is so tiny that the glasses barely sit on my nose. LOL 

For returning them, I just put them in my own box right? I don't have to send it back in this giant box?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah you can send it however you want to. i sent my jewelry in the bubble mailer from usps. i sent mine first class and they gave me my refund exactly 3 days later.

i'm starting to not like this whole exchange credit thing though...they really screwed me over this time with it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope I'm not annoying you all with my offers. I'm having so much fun though!


----------



## maryissa (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, good to know. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was surprised that the bracelet I got is heavy! It looked really lightweight in the picture.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I'm not annoying you all with my offers. I'm having so much fun though!


 you're not annoying us!! We're glad you joined in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY, I'm finally home from work and I can actually look at the stuff I got. I'm not really a fan of the sunglasses, because there way too big on. Super in love with all the purses I got tho. Looks like I'm starting a purse collection because of lbb!


 Did you get all of those purses from just trading up one LBB?!






I love all of the casemate cases! I just upgraded and I'm a total clutz so I definitely need a protective case.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get all of those purses from just trading up one LBB?!
> ...


 LOL, I'm not that good at trading. There's 2 LBB. The first one picture is 1 LBB, and the second picture is another LBB.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

getting two bags in one "bag" is being good at trading in my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

how well do really high priced jewelry items trade for? someone is offering me a $60 and a $14 piece for my bag...i'm not that into either of them but I was just curious how well those higher priced ones trade. I cant' imagine someone would want to spend that much on a piece


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Seems to me that people get stuck with them and wind up trading down to get what they really want. I think it would depend on the piece though too. You can probably tell which brands are popular on the site and would likely get your money's worth. So I wouldn't trade unless it's quite a bit over your bag's value so that you can trade down, or if it's something you don't mind shipping in the end.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah it's only +$2 over all and nothing I like...I probably won't take it. i'm just desperate to increase my value so I don't have to cancel haha I really want the cargo set!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

hopefully i'll wake up to an awesome trade (or someone who has accepted one of mine) :-D


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

that's what I'm hoping for too! lol Good luck!


----------



## maryissa (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> getting two bags in one "bag" is being good at trading in my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I was excited to have 2 purses in my lbb, since I didn't want to end up with necklaces or earrings (I don't wear them). But I'm totally in love with bracelets, not bangles tho. Sorta bummed that I couldn't get my hands on the mod friendship bracelet tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was excited to have 2 purses in my lbb, since I didn't want to end up with necklaces or earrings (I don't wear them). But I'm totally in love with bracelets, not bangles tho. Sorta bummed that I couldn't get my hands on the mod friendship bracelet tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 they have them for sale for like $12 on their company website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

Im currently stuck with a bib, frankenstein iphone case, and that damn shell bracelet. Gah.

ooh as I wrote I got an accepted bid for the 30 dollar butterfly necklace, i thought that may trade better.

Would you take an additional step down to a cargo blush stick or the gold leaf bangles? Or does the butterfly trade well?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im currently stuck with a bib, frankenstein iphone case, and that damn shell bracelet. Gah.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the frankenstein case!!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> which bracelet did you have? the lee angel one or the w/a studios one?


 It was the Lee Angel set. The thing is, I was looking to trade that set anyways, because I can't really wear bangle bracelets. I always think I love them, but then I buy one and realize that it's just not comfortable to me. Plus I have weirdly large wrists, so they never really fit quite right.

They were pretty though! =]


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the frankenstein case!!


 haha. no problem. I was tired of looking at it!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Found some model images, not sure how accurate the endless.com ones are but I figured that if any of you had these items it would be nice to find another image to compare it to! :]  

Zara Terez
Stone Pendant Necklace






Zara Terez
Tassel and Key Necklace






Zara Terez
Pendant and Fringe Necklace


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks! I think the first is a little weird. It looks pretty from far away, but close up it looks like a 5 year old glued it together for mother's day.

The second is kind of cool! Now that I know the tassle wouldnt get sucked up into cleavage! I may actually try and trade for it! How perfect would it be for maxi dresses or flowy tops!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

I have one more day left until I have to ship! I am getting nervous.. hahha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Bleh! No amazing trades! Damn people are too smart for my own good....


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one more day left until I have to ship! I am getting nervous.. hahha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 You did great! I take it you still have stuff you would rather trade tho?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG! Kristin, you're the devil! I almost accepted that offer because I thought it was for the necklace.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

How are the fydelity bags trading? I"ve got that weird striped round nila anthony and I'm debating accepting a trade for a fidelity bag or the robert graziano 60 dollar necklace


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 28, 2012)

> OMG! Kristin, you're the devil! I almost accepted that offer because I thought it was for the necklace.


 Haha! I figured it was worth a shot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

i'm with you there donna, no amazing trades like i was hoping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  people aren't very generous when it comes to offering things for expensive items!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

someone offered me that cute $30 sequin purse + $34 bib....it didnt' even equal the $72 of my bag. Which would have been find if they hadnt have offered the bib....


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

is their live chat/customer service not open on weekends?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are the fydelity bags trading? I"ve got that weird striped round nila anthony and I'm debating accepting a trade for a fidelity bag or the robert graziano 60 dollar necklace


 I think you would probably get better deals with the bag. Even though I don't like it, there are lots of people who have it in their lists, and even here lots who said they would enjoy having something like that. I just think you get better offers for bags than jewelry too. So unless you might like to take that jewelry home, if you get stuck with it, then I'd go with the bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

i offered eugenia the cargo set for her wallet hahah she'll probably say no but i though it's worth a shot with you fellow makeup lovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i almost had the wallet in my first bag but i traded it for a bunch of crap items cuz i didn't realize how trading worked yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm planning on canceling today anyway so i might as well throw out some crazy offers!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone offered me that cute $30 sequin purse + $34 bib....it didnt' even equal the $72 of my bag. Which would have been find if they hadnt have offered the bib....


 Yeah I actually got a few 90+ offers for the watch, but it's a pile of junk that no one wants!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i offered eugenia the cargo set for her wallet hahah she'll probably say no but i though it's worth a shot with you fellow makeup lovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 lol trade my bag for your bag if you are gonna cancel hahhaha. 

Even though live chat is closed, you can email and emily will get back with you on weekends.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

OKAY now i'm pissed.  they deleted ALL my offers over night. Are you kidding me!?! I had tons of offers going and they all deleted sometime between 2am-now.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i offered eugenia the cargo set for her wallet hahah she'll probably say no but i though it's worth a shot with you fellow makeup lovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 You should be throwing out crazy offers all the time. From watch what people trade for, you never know when you're gonna get lucky! I've got a bunch of offers for everything just under $50 up to about $36 for that necklace and a handful of things below. I didn't bother with the Cargo sets though, because I already know its a big NO! lol


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the orange Matt and Nat Zip wallet! I tried to get the green and black one but got passed on both. I just got a Cargo set offer for the wallet.. ahh I really want the Cargo set but I wished it was two items! Decisions decisions!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the orange Matt and Nat Zip wallet! I tried to get the green and black one but got passed on both. I just got a Cargo set offer for the wallet.. ahh I really want the Cargo set but I wished it was two items! Decisions decisions!


 haha that's me that offered it. i'm literally about to cancel my bag and your answer is the deciding factor haha.

i'm just SO pissed off they deleted all my offers. I had soooo many going. 

and Donna - I do try crazy offers, which is why i'm surprised no one had accepted (because of the glitch) i also realy want the cargo set which is why i'm more reserved with it


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jenna, how long will it take her to get back to me?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would probably get better deals with the bag. Even though I don't like it, there are lots of people who have it in their lists, and even here lots who said they would enjoy having something like that. I just think you get better offers for bags than jewelry too. So unless you might like to take that jewelry home, if you get stuck with it, then I'd go with the bag.


 Well I'm actually at the point where I'm considering what will be cheapest to ship back lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna, how long will it take her to get back to me?


 a few hours, not long.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

okay, jenna get ready to accept


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, jenna get ready to accept


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahh sorry Stephanie!! I dont think I will accept because I wanted at least one type of purse/wallet in my bag! That sucks they took away all your offers.. Thats really strange!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

is someone willing to take both my little items for something worth +$10 more? I told her that i was only saving +20 off my $72 price and now i'm down to -$1 of my price hahaha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Sooooo Leilani, are you up to $500 yet? lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is someone willing to take both my little items for something worth +$10 more? I told her that i was only saving +20 off my $72 price and now i'm down to -$1 of my price hahaha


 lol well she can see your trading and all the bags I've canceled have become serious crap between the time I email her and the time she cancels them lol, I think they know we get generous after we decide to cancel.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo Leilani, are you up to $500 yet? lol


 $312 now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

blah well crap. it's a good thing i traded leilani for a blush then. because i told her that my main item was a blush and i was sad the tonga isn't availebla anymore. and the fact that i switched back to my original bag shouldn't be too shady right? 

now i'm scared haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blah well crap. it's a good thing i traded leilani for a blush then. because i told her that my main item was a blush and i was sad the tonga isn't availebla anymore. and the fact that i switched back to my original bag shouldn't be too shady right?
> 
> now i'm scared haha


 She won't say anything, I really don't think they care, they pay like...nothing for this stuff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> $312 now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 You made bank on  my necklace...HOW? I couldn't even get offers for what it was worth.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blah well crap. it's a good thing i traded leilani for a blush then. because i told her that my main item was a blush and i was sad the tonga isn't availebla anymore. and the fact that i switched back to my original bag shouldn't be too shady right?
> 
> now i'm scared haha


 Well for the hell of it, try and trade your crap up!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks leilani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You made bank on  my necklace...HOW? I couldn't even get offers for what it was worth.


 Some girl really wanted it. She offered me $68 of stuff for it! Was not going to say no to that. LMFAO!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You made bank on  my necklace...HOW? I couldn't even get offers for what it was worth.


 It's a little weird, but I notice that your more likely to get offers after a trade. It's like the fact that it's actually trading gets people interested. So it's sucks for the person who originally had it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well for the hell of it, try and trade your crap up!


 hahahah that's what i'm doing!! watch me get something great and then she cancels it haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Some girl really wanted it. She offered me $68 of stuff for it! Was not going to say no to that. LMFAO!


 That was one hell of a trade though!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little weird, but I notice that your more likely to get offers after a trade. It's like the fact that it's actually trading gets people interested. So it's sucks for the person who originally had it.


 YEAH AND I LIKED IT lol. boo.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

Though I shouldn't complain, I'm very content with the bag I have and the sunglasses.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH AND I LIKED IT lol. boo.


 I loved it as well and told myself after my two item trade to you that I would take no less than a $25 trade over the value, and then it appeared. lol! Maybe I should tell myself that about everything? Maybe that's the magic? hahahaha.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you all save offers, just in case you get desperate? I'm just wondering why there weren't more passing on my offers when I woke up. I guess maybe some hadn't had a chance to see them yet, but it seemed like a lot.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they have them for sale for like $12 on their company website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooo, I'll have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you all save offers, just in case you get desperate? I'm just wondering why there weren't more passing on my offers when I woke up. I guess maybe some hadn't had a chance to see them yet, but it seemed like a lot.


 i only save ones I think i might like later. only once have i regretted canceling one...but sometimes i also delete them because i'm afraid i'll get tempted if I REALLY like my item


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i only save ones I think i might like later. only once have i regretted canceling one...but sometimes i also delete them because i'm afraid i'll get tempted if I REALLY like my item


 I'm definitely canceling all the offers on my watch because I don't want to be tempted, that baby is coming home to me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i only save ones I think i might like later. only once have i regretted canceling one...but sometimes i also delete them because i'm afraid i'll get tempted if I REALLY like my item


 This is exactly what I do. Cancelling every offer for my sunglasses this round.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 28, 2012)

geez, I'm getting terrible offers for my Hello Kitty watch!

Good thing I don't really want to trade it! lol.

My purse is getting so so offers, not sure what is good or not. I probably got too excited trading and sort of made my bag not worth as much.

I really like the bag though! The Madden Clutch was really cute, but I wanted a bag I could use and that was larger.

The Haskel earrings are getting terrible trades too. But I might accept those multicolored beaded earrings because I think they're cute.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

ahhh i still haven't heard back about canceling my bag, i'm getting nervous now haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Did you e-mail them on a weekend Jenna? I have a feeling they might not do anything about my account till Monday...i'm going to be nervous this whole time!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you e-mail them on a weekend Jenna? I have a feeling they might not do anything about my account till Monday...i'm going to be nervous this whole time!


 They have canceled for me on a sunday but it was evening east coast time!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh and you can always say you were trying to find things that might trade better lmao


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah I think they might see that I am, I traded my $60 bag for $70 earrings. which kind of looks like i'm trying I guess haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

I REALLY hope they get back to me today...it's making me uneasy haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY hope they get back to me today...it's making me uneasy haha


 Don't worry, they will. They've always gotten back with me very speedily. So it'll probably be first thing monday morning.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I think they might see that I am, I traded my $60 bag for $70 earrings. which kind of looks like i'm trying I guess haha


 yeah and your bag looks pretty good now, I mean its nothing I want lmao but the value on it isn't bad!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

awesome thanks for the support haha. yeah I agree, it's not a bad bag, but I dont like any of it. I'm actually sad I don't have my blush and cargo set now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably should have kept those...oh well haha. I have too much makeup anyway!! And I like being able to help you guys out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome thanks for the support haha. yeah I agree, it's not a bad bag, but I dont like any of it. I'm actually sad I don't have my blush and cargo set now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably should have kept those...oh well haha. I have too much makeup anyway!! And I like being able to help you guys out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have too much make up too lol, but it doesn't stop me for getting it through lbb lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

at least this helps me do some research...it looks like people want to offer me $12 earrings for my $70 bracelets haha. Never getting expensive jewelry unless I actually want to ship it haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at least this helps me do some research...it looks like people want to offer me $12 earrings for my $70 bracelets haha. Never getting expensive jewelry unless I actually want to ship it haha


 Yup, I learned that lesson hahaha. The best offers on 70 dollar jewelry were like 2 pieces of 20 dollar jewelry.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome thanks for the support haha. yeah I agree, it's not a bad bag, but I dont like any of it. I'm actually sad I don't have my blush and cargo set now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably should have kept those...oh well haha. I have too much makeup anyway!! And I like being able to help you guys out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You'll get a prezzie in the mail from me soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I hope they cancel your bag ASAP and you get even more lucky than last time with your new bag.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 28, 2012)

My current bag is $18 less than what i started with, but I like the items more, so I guess that's more important! Lol.

It's hard to trade and stuff though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

My bag is now pretty much perfect. The value isn't crazy but I want all 3 things. I'm going to keep it open so I won't be tempted to open another one before May 1.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I was up to over $310 at one point but now I'm sitting at $292 and adore my bag! I love that gold bracelet I traded for. I saw it on a YouTube video and fell in love. I can see why so many people like it now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get a prezzie in the mail from me soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I hope they cancel your bag ASAP and you get even more lucky than last time with your new bag.


 yayyy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that made my day haha


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahh, you have the bracelet Leilani!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Some girl really wanted it. She offered me $68 of stuff for it! Was not going to say no to that. LMFAO!


 How did you get rid of your Haskell Filigree Diamond Earrings? I think they're pretty but NOBODY will take them, not even the people whose stuff is the same price. Lots of $12 earring offers, but I feel like going down and screwing over my bag when I have 1.5 days left. :[


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

PS- I just got back from Nordstrom Rack and a lot of the Betsey Johnson jewelry and clutches were there for half the retail price.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting rid of the haskell filgree earrings too! I have a ton of trade offers out right now to get rid of them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get rid of your Haskell Filigree Diamond Earrings? I think they're pretty but NOBODY will take them, not even the people whose stuff is the same price. Lots of $12 earring offers, but I feel like going down and screwing over my bag when I have 1.5 days left. :[


 I'm pretty sure I traded up with them to the green monster iPhone case.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

BTW, I thought I should let you guys know I have been stalking this discussion since last weekend and have finally decided to join and partake! I finally have started following a few of you on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, you have the bracelet Leilani!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats!


 It took a huge a trade, like $14 or something like that over the cost of the bracelet (traded a candle and my iPhone case), but it's worth it. After watching the video of it I fell completely in love! lol! 

Now, once again, I super like my entire bag of 8 items, even though I don't have a purse in the mix, it's all stuff I really wanted. I'm not sure I want to trade up any further. Dang. I don't know what I want to do. lol. I'm at $317 retail, btw.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW, I thought I should let you guys know I have been stalking this discussion since last weekend and have finally decided to join and partake! I finally have started following a few of you on LBB.


 yayyy! don't follow me right now haha wait till my bag is canceled and I get something decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm glad we have another LBB member! pretty soon everyone on LBB will be reading this thread haha


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think if I can't get it this bag, I'm choosing it as my item in my next! At least I'll already have the earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I can't get it this bag, I'm choosing it as my item in my next! At least I'll already have the earrings


 lol, I'm pondering trying to trade for the matching earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I'm pondering trying to trade for the matching earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 why not? might as well keep going!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Leilani was generous enough to give me a dermstore coupon code yay! does anyone know how that works with the magazines? they're offering me two magazines...but I don't want either of them. How does it work with getting money back instead?

Also i'm getting two cargo blushes with it muhaha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani was generous enough to give me a dermstore coupon code yay! does anyone know how that works with the magazines? they're offering me two magazines...but I don't want either of them. How does it work with getting money back instead?
> 
> Also i'm getting two cargo blushes with it muhaha


 I had two more left. I used one this morning, and, knowing me, I would have used the other one soon as well, LOL. But, I was more than happy to give one to you! 




 We can both officially stop being obsessed with Tonga and just own it already. LMAO!

I'm not sure how that magazine thing works, I think there's a link somewhere to print out a little form and fill out your info. You then send that with a copy of your receipt and they send you a refund. I've never done it personally, but knew people who did in the past.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay, yeah I found the link/form. I'm wondering how long it takes/whether they refund your card or give you credit (it says refund though...). Because I don't want my mail sitting aroudn while i'm gone this summer! Oh well i'll just have to make sure my roomies are responsible about my mail this summer (i'll also still be getting my birchbox while i'm gone).

Wow you have so many codes! That would tempt me too...spending all of them haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, yeah I found the link/form. I'm wondering how long it takes/whether they refund your card or give you credit (it says refund though...). Because I don't want my mail sitting aroudn while i'm gone this summer! Oh well i'll just have to make sure my roomies are responsible about my mail this summer (i'll also still be getting my birchbox while i'm gone).


 That makes an even better deal on those blushes!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW, I thought I should let you guys know I have been stalking this discussion since last weekend and have finally decided to join and partake! I finally have started following a few of you on LBB.


 Yay!! Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!! Although, I do hate how they have to moderate my posts to weed out any trolling/spamming. How many posts do I have to make before they stop doing that?


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

Just traded up a bunch!! Stephanie, if you actually really want the headphone covers go ahead and resubmit your trade. I didn't realize I was deleting the trade since it was my first time using the mobile site. 

I've got 3 days so I think I can work two items up and up.

Now that the phone case that I want is sold out. Im going to try and get those darn Lydell earrings from whomever has them. If anybody sees who has them, let me know (the minty square earrings). I wanna see their love list.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Although, I do hate how they have to moderate my posts to weed out any trolling/spamming. How many posts do I have to make before they stop doing that?


 I think it was around 70? I'm still getting them. Welcome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone wants the BCBG Coil bracelet it's $9.89 + $2.95 shipping on Overstock :]


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just traded up a bunch!! Stephanie, if you actually really want the headphone covers go ahead and resubmit your trade. I didn't realize I was deleting the trade since it was my first time using the mobile site.
> 
> ...


 haha i don't want them, i was just trying to raise my value so LBB didn't think I was trying to trade down  i've given up on this bag completely. I hate every item in it right now. but if you want the two items that's fine!

I really hope they cancel it tonight for me so I can start a new bagggg!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i saw this. that's why i tried to stay away from that item haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's exactly one week from the time you signed up. not post number.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh HELLO! I'm ordering the silver one if I end up trading it. Thanks! 






And welcome to the madness, Christi Z! yaaay!


----------



## Stemarber (Apr 28, 2012)

I just did that and ordered my iPad yesterday, haha. Go for it, chica.







> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an iPad case right now, and since iPad 3 came out and iPad 2s are cheaper I'm considering buying one...so getting an iPad case is a good reason to need to buy an iPad right?


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you're going to have them cancel your bag? i didnt know you can do that? 

send me whatever offer and Ill accept it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah they kind of screwed me over with the the exchange items I had. they gave me things no one wanted and I had to trade down, and no one wanted my bag so i traded way down for the cargo kit. So in the end I was paying $72 for stuff I don't want (i wanted the bag and the cargo kit but it's not worth $72 for those two)...It's just not worth it for me. I'd be angry if I waste my money like that. They also didn't give me the right amount for my exchange credits (even though it says they give you ABOUT The same amount), I know they had ones that wer the same price as the ones i sent back so I dont' know why they did that.

I sent in something worth $29 and $24 and they gave me a $22 and $25 item. 

Sorry for being so bitter haha i'm just really unhappy about it


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

Some how I have 2 of the Carol Dauplaise Beaded Bangle Set of 6. Whenever I put it up for a trade though, it puts both up... I am hoping I will be able to trade just ONE of them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

oh and they also somehow deleted/canceled all the offers i made last night so I had zero offers accepted in the morning. i was just overall really frustrated and didn't want to keep going


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG nobody is trading me anything for any of the earrings in the $12-16 range. So annoyed. I wish they had a "items from people who are ACTUALLY online" sorting option. So sick of waiting for a break with my low priced items. :[ The weekend turned out to be much much worse in terms of traffic and getting better trades. I think there's _too_ _much_ of the lower priced items floating around so most people will be stuck with a pair of earrings and won't be able to trade up.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah i don't think this weekend was very good. too many people are waiting for tuesday to open a bag and all the smart traders are on right now...

this is also a reason why i'm canceling this bag haha, it's just bad timing. no one was taking my offers


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

you'll find a bidder. well you gave me the earrings you had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I traded a candle for a candle since I figured that person actually wanted the pattern to keep for themselves. And someone had offered a 2 for 1 deal! I was like score! 6 products!

So I offered 2 items for the lydell earrings and 2 for the poppy iphone case. Hopefully one of them will budge!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys, make sure I dont' get a bag next round (unless it's a wallet which I need) because I have too many after LBB haha. I'll be getting 2 more in the mail from them next week!

Make sure i get TONS of jewelry, a wallet, or sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, make sure I dont' get a bag next round (unless it's a wallet which I need) because I have too many after LBB haha. I'll be getting 2 more in the mail from them next week!
> 
> Make sure i get TONS of jewelry, a wallet, or sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just gave you a decent 2 item trade (within a few dollars) for your $70 earrings. You can see if you can do anything with those things for fun and make your bag better. lol.

And haha, I agree, I really need to stay away from bags too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I would try to take one of those items, if you do trade me, and trade for the Moroccan earrings. I've gotten a few 2 item trades for that.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Has anybody had any luck with customer service today? It's been two hours since I submitted my question, and yesterday they never even bothered to answer back.

a little disappointing since my first experience with them was fantastic. :[


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

HOLY crap did you guys just see what happened to me??? uh oh...now I may have to keep my bag...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody had any luck with customer service today? It's been two hours since I submitted my question, and yesterday they never even bothered to answer back.
> 
> a little disappointing since my first experience with them was fantastic. :[


 i emailed them at 6 hours ago and havent' heard back. it's saturday i think that's why


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY crap did you guys just see what happened to me??? uh oh...now I may have to keep my bag...


 What did you just end up trading?!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

I traded my $70 earrings for the $80 nila anthony messenger bag!!!


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

isn't that the bag you wanted!? wohoo!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

It is the one I want!

I know I said I don't need a bag, but someone is offering me te $85 wallet for it! So this is tempting...and I think I can get a bunch of good offers because it's the only bag left!

I e-mailed CS back and said I may have changed my mind and i'll get back to them later about what I decide haha. Now i'm regretting giving up my good things (but it was worth it for the dermstore coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay guys, how in the WORLD am i going to trade up the rest of this crap?!?!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like your back on track! I guess it really only takes that one amazing trade and it seems like it always happens eventually.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness every time I send a somewhat aggravated sounding customer service email I get an alright trade RIGHT after. It's so weird.

I'm still waiting on finding out whether they restocked Leilani's Haskell charm necklace, I think they're a fantastic company and highly doubt they did that but I want to be sure. There's a trade for the Tut case and I want to accept so badly, but first I need to work my way up to being happy with all of the other items in my bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah i can't believe that happend. i'm still completely unsatisfied with my bag haha i can't believe i have that stupid bib, idk what to do with it!!! and the other two pieces I hate too.

And i'm still not paying $72 for this bag. So we'll see what I decide in a couple of days

anyone have suggestions on how to up these items? should I combine them or just try everything I can? and what should i do about the bib? haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness every time I send a somewhat aggravated sounding customer service email I get an alright trade RIGHT after. It's so weird.
> 
> I'm still waiting on finding out whether they restocked Leilani's Haskell charm necklace, I think they're a fantastic company and highly doubt they did that but I want to be sure. There's a trade for the Tut case and I want to accept so badly, but first I need to work my way up to being happy with all of the other items in my bag.


 hahah that's what just happened to me. they got like 3 emails from me today  since now i've KIND of changed my mind...we'll see


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i can't believe that happend. i'm still completely unsatisfied with my bag haha i can't believe i have that stupid bib, idk what to do with it!!! and the other two pieces I hate too.
> 
> ...


 Maybe you can trade the bib down for makeup? I see that happen often! Or for the Moroccan earrings if you can, I had a few 2 item trades for those. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Traded down $2 for an iPhone case again (obsessed with getting one, lol). Wanted to trade the BCBGeneration bracelet bad after I saw it can be mine for $13ish from Overstock. So all in all, I don't consider it a trade down. lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

I decided to accept the tut case since the offer was probably sitting in 5 other people's bags as well. It's the one case I wanted the most!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can trade the bib down for makeup? I see that happen often! Or for the Moroccan earrings if you can, I had a few 2 item trades for those. CONGRATS!!!


 yeah i'm trying for the colorsticks and the eye duos now haha but i'll try the earrings too! what about the other two?

So i'm debating taking the offer with the $85 mat and nat wallet...i actually really want it although studs are not my style. I'd much rather have the one eugenia has (would you be willing to offer me your wallet + an item equaling $80?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are tonnnsss of offers for other bags with this one!!!

I'm also getting an offer for CUTE $48 earrings and the light pink colorstick!!! ahhh what do i doooo


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh man this fish case is SO cute for the summer, especially since I pretty much live at the beach whenever I can. lol. If I don't trade him, I'm gonna name him Nemo, or maybe Fin. hahaha. LOOOOVES my fishie.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd trade those earrings up to the love notes/graffiti pouch if you could or work your way there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man this fish case is SO cute for the summer, especially since I pretty much live at the beach whenever I can. lol. If I don't trade him, I'm gonna name him Nemo, or maybe Fin. hahaha. LOOOOVES my fishie.


 I love that one too! I love that the model for my case is called Tut. I will totally refer to my phone as king tut when I have that case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Someone offered the silver bib necklace for my R&amp;Em bag. Too funny :]

I would love if my bag for this "round" ended with the R&amp;Em satchel, tut case, beaded necklace, and either the leaf bangles, leaf hinge bracelet, or fan cuff. I would LOVE to have the watch necklace and am super interest in the Grape wood bottle holder but I don't think that would happen. I can dream!

I'm unsure about my beaded necklace, it's so unlike anything I have (most of my jewelry is like that watch necklace) but it's so pretty!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love that one too! I love that the model for my case is called Tut. I will totally refer to my phone as king tut when I have that case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Tut is SOOOOO stinkin' cute! I kind of want that one for Halloween time! hahaha!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone just traded the bib for $45 earrings! Keep trying, those things have a way of trading decently.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd trade those earrings up to the love notes/graffiti pouch if you could or work your way there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 ive been trying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no one wants to give them up!

i'm going to put in a TON of offers and HOPE they dont' get deleted again...

and i saw that about the bib ugh.

i don't knwo what to do abut the bag!! do i take the wallet or the earrings + colorstick? like i need more blush...now that i'm going to order two off dermstore haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

are you kidding me i made that same offer!!!! that girl is trading with herself. katie = kathryn hmmmmm yep.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

grrr i hate seeing people on the newsfeed getting trades I also offered...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

YAYYY thank you eugenia!!! I really wanted that!!! Now I can trade my bag for smaller things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

STEPHANIE! I couldn't refuse 3 items.. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Offering $19 over the price for those aviators right now. I loves them. I don't have any aviators.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

haha normally i'm the same way, which is what i'm waiting for now on my bag.  i have an offer worth $86 that's the cute black clutch and a candle...

how well do candles trade? do you guys think i'd be able to trade it down to two items? the clutch is pretty cute too at $50 I may be able to trade that down too...

i really like the earrings/colorstick combo i'm being offered but it's only $76 and I need to raise the value of my bag to make it worth my  $72.

I may just wait it out and see what offers I get over night....but that's no fun waiting!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Leilani - since you just offered me something for my bag, did it tell you how many people have it?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

leilani - you wouldnt' happen to want this santorini blush for your tonga would you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm already getting it in my last LBB....if not it's okay! i'll try for other blushes


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha normally i'm the same way, which is what i'm waiting for now on my bag.  i have an offer worth $86 that's the cute black clutch and a candle...
> 
> ...


 If you make your way to a pink or teal jelly or those aviators, I will for sure trade you two items $10+ over the value for them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

These aviators, btw:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1355/marc-new-york-medium-metal-aviator


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

omg giving myself a heart attack. When I accepted a trade up, it switched the position of my sunglasses and I almost accepted leilani's trade thinking it was for the 24 dollar earrings I have NOT my sunglasses. YIKES.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

i really want those aviators too! they look amazing.

by the way I just got that 3 item trade + colorstick in it for $88 haha. I'm tryign to trade the colorstick for a different color right now (already getting it in my last lbb) and I actually like the earrings (win!)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

also leilani, does the st tropez work as a blush? or just a bronzer?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really want those aviators too! they look amazing.
> 
> by the way I just got that 3 item trade + colorstick in it for $88 haha. I'm tryign to trade the colorstick for a different color right now (already getting it in my last lbb) and I actually like the earrings (win!)


 You are so back in the game! Your bag already looks great! LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also leilani, does the st tropez work as a blush? or just a bronzer?


 Both, but more towards a bronzer, with gorgeous shimmer!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg giving myself a heart attack. When I accepted a trade up, it switched the position of my sunglasses and I almost accepted leilani's trade thinking it was for the 24 dollar earrings I have NOT my sunglasses. YIKES.


 lmao! There's a few other people who have those glasses so I'm gonna keep trying. ;P

I'm making sure I offer above the worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lindsaykeke (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really want those aviators too! they look amazing.
> 
> by the way I just got that 3 item trade + colorstick in it for $88 haha. I'm tryign to trade the colorstick for a different color right now (already getting it in my last lbb) and I actually like the earrings (win!)


 That was my offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to try once you said someone was offering you the Matt &amp; Nat pouch for that bag, which I would be happy to trade for if none of my other trades get accepted.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaykeke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That was my offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to try once you said someone was offering you the Matt &amp; Nat pouch for that bag, which I would be happy to trade for if none of my other trades get accepted.


 yayyy you just made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Both, but more towards a bronzer, with gorgeous shimmer!


 ahhh boo. i don't think I need a bronzer. hopefully someone with maui or the lighter one accepts my trade then! santorini looks like the best color of them (imo) so hopefully they will trade me! 

i'm surprised i'm not getting great offers for the earrings, they were popular the last time i had them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm back at $297 (was up to $330 at one point!) but I got my aviators! WOOHOO! So now I have 7 items, and one is sunglasses in a style I do not own. SWEEET.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

Stephanie I have no idea how you did that! It's good karma for the trades you gave the rest of us hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Now I don't know if I want to try for the Betsey glasses or not. I don't own that style either but I'm loving these aviators. They're so classy! Ahhh! LOVES!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie I have no idea how you did that! It's good karma for the trades you gave the rest of us hahaha.


 I guess so!! It worked out well, i have a feeling I can keep trading up my 3 items I have right now. If I can get my bag up another $30 then i'll be happy with how much i'm paying for it. And i'm super happy I'm getting my blushes at dermstore so I can focus on jewelry now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

except for the blush stick, which someone just accepted my offer and i'm keeping    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm trying to trade the wallet in for the green one. but if i have to keep this color it's still really cute!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

$330???!???!! CRAZY!! So are you guys getting your May bag right away? Or waiting until the middle/ end of the month?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm gonna miss my Fishie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( LOL. But I'll make a promise to myself that the very next time I open up a LBB, I'll get an iPhone case. 





Don't know when my next LBB will be after this one, but yeah.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 28, 2012)

I made the plunge today and used the promo code for  LBB. My starting items are Nica Martha Cross Body Bag, Cargo Lash Activator Primer, and the Blue Robert Rose Beaded Tear Drop Earrings. I like the Nica Bag and may keep it but I'm also in love with the Yellow Nica Hope Crossbody Bag. The Cargo Lash Primer I'm going to try and get rid of - I get my eyelashes trimmed,  so no need for them to ever get/look longer and the Earrings are not something I could imagine myself wearing and needs to be traded. 

Any tips for trading? I have offers for the bag and primer but they all are deeply under the value of my items.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $330???!???!! CRAZY!! So are you guys getting your May bag right away? Or waiting until the middle/ end of the month?


 $297 now though. *pouty facey* HAHA. 

And I won't be opening another bag til mid May.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made the plunge today and used the promo code for  LBB. My starting items are Nica Martha Cross Body Bag, Cargo Lash Activator Primer, and the Blue Robert Rose Beaded Tear Drop Earrings. I like the Nica Bag and may keep it but I'm also in love with the Yellow Nica Hope Crossbody Bag. The Cargo Lash Primer I'm going to try and get rid of - I get my eyelashes trimmed,  so no need for them to ever get/look longer and the Earrings are not something I could imagine myself wearing and needs to be traded.
> 
> Any tips for trading? I have offers for the bag and primer but they all are deeply under the value of my items.


 Welcome to the LBB madness! lol. Most things seem to be a gamble so it's hard to say. You may want to try to trade your mascara for a blush and just try trading around the lower end with your earrings, starting with earrings that you are at least happier with keeping, just in case. That's what I end up doing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah I have a feeling the mascara will be harder to get rid of since it's a pretty expensive mascara! i would also trade down a little bit and then trading back up would be easier.

i have to do that with a lot of items sometimes...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I'm going to go ahead and ship. I don't see myself being any happier with my bag than I am now. I wrote LBB and asked if I ship now if this bag can still count as my monthly May bag since if I left it open the entire time it wouldn't close until the night of the 2nd. They had said before that if you already have a bag open on the 1st that it counts as your monthly bag. I just want to make sure mine will count. If not, I shall leave it open til the 1st but man, I love my bag so much, I don't want any temptation from new stuff.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Aw man, a decent 3 item, $54 trade for my glasses. THIS is why I want to ship. Frakking temptation! LOL.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

SO MUCH new beauty stuff!! And a lot of beauty items that got restocked!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made the plunge today and used the promo code for  LBB. My starting items are Nica Martha Cross Body Bag, Cargo Lash Activator Primer, and the Blue Robert Rose Beaded Tear Drop Earrings. I like the Nica Bag and may keep it but I'm also in love with the Yellow Nica Hope Crossbody Bag. The Cargo Lash Primer I'm going to try and get rid of - I get my eyelashes trimmed,  so no need for them to ever get/look longer and the Earrings are not something I could imagine myself wearing and needs to be traded.
> 
> Any tips for trading? I have offers for the bag and primer but they all are deeply under the value of my items.


 Take my trade for the haskell necklace, lol, I neeeeeed lash primer desperately my poor little pathetic lashes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO MUCH new beauty stuff!! And a lot of beauty items that got restocked!!


 what all is there?? I may wait the whole  7 days then so that i can have a chance at the new stuff when new people open bags!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

Autumn, since you're so good at finding pictures of things on models, can you try and find the zara terez fringe and pendant earrings for me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn, since you're so good at finding pictures of things on models, can you try and find the zara terez fringe and pendant earrings for me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'll definitely try, no guarantees though! :]

Edit: found it I think!





here's the fringe and leather earrings if anyone is interested:





One more edit:
They actually have a lot of her stuff with images for scaling, I wouldn't recommend relying on them 100%, but they're certainly better than buying blind. Here's all of their Zara Terez stuff: http://www.endless.com/Zara-Terez-shoes-handbags-accessories/s/ref=dp-bb?ie=UTF8&amp;brands=Zara%20Terez


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's these ones but I found this on endless.com


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

wow, those are both really nice looking!! I liek the ones I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if i don't get to trade them i'll be happy with them

the ones that i have remind me of the 20s YAY! just my style


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Take my trade for the haskell necklace, lol, I neeeeeed lash primer desperately my poor little pathetic lashes.


 
Sure thing, have at it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

leilani, do you like the colorstick or the powder blushes better?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> leilani, do you like the colorstick or the powder blushes better?


 I like both! The colorstick is so nice as it works well as both a lipstick and a blush, and you don't need to bring a blush brush with you to touch up. 

And damnit, the earrings I almost opened a bag with are now in the gallery. To trade down $5 or not? LOL. 

I realize these are definitely not everyone's style but I just loooves them.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1369/micha-design-spike-earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow, those fringe earrings are fabulous!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

It seems like everything is bigger than I think it is!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Take my trade for the haskell necklace, lol, I neeeeeed lash primer desperately my poor little pathetic lashes.


 Wow, I have almost ten offers for the haskell necklace.....thanks......this should make trading a little easier, I would love to get a bracelet.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Sources: 1, 2, 3 (I WANT THAT NECKLACE!!) On LBB: Stone earrings &amp; Stone Necklace


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I have almost ten offers for the haskell necklace.....thanks......this should make trading a little easier, I would love to get a bracelet.


 haha no thank you! I am once again satisfied with this bag and ready to ship...but that is why I keep waiting it out, something better seems to come along every time.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Ugh I work really hard on a post and forget to copy it, and then it gets held for moderation &gt;:[











Top left picture is from urban outfitters, top right and bottom are from this website


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> haha no thank you! I am once again satisfied with this bag and ready to ship...but that is why I keep waiting it out, something better seems to come along every time.


 No Problem.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe I should start a separate thread for these images?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

wow the earrings look huge on the mannequin haha. 

the necklace is GORGEOUS!! I want that instead of these earrings haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

ohh I love that necklace. Those earrings look huge on the mannequin, but not the model...weird.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow the earrings look huge on the mannequin haha.
> 
> the necklace is GORGEOUS!! I want that instead of these earrings haha


 I love it! I posted another picture of them being modeled here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124915/little-black-bag/1890#post_1863415 :]



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh I love that necklace. Those earrings look huge on the mannequin, but not the model...weird.


 I think it's a tiny mannequin, but it's nice to have a couple different references either way!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

does anyone ever have luck with this leaf bracelet? i'm pretty sure i traded it to something else the last time i had it but i can't remember what...i think i had to combine it with something else for my jelly...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

i just realized i'm almost back to what my bag was at the beginning. I had $167 before i traded my bag for the cargo kit and now i'm at $154. woo hoo. my goal is $180  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm so terrible at this. Nobody wants anything I get. My bag closes tomorrow but I'll be busy helping with cooking at a birthday party :[

I just posted (on their facebook) that LBB needs more people working customer service, as it's really lame to have to wait so long when they know you're on a time limit, and it's even worse when you receive no answer at all.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

I am a sucker for multiple item trades!! I have 10 items now and I REALLY want the cargo set! I thought my bag closed today but it actually closes Monday.. I hope I can trade my way to it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

ahh i'm sorry! just make a bunchhhh of offers tonight for things you really like and hope that someone will take the offer while your'e sleeping/busy tomorrow!  do you have a smart phone? i usually do trading on my phone when i can't be my computer


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

I had to go to a japanese website just to find more pictures of my bag. I'm glad I did thought, because I would have thought it was white! I'm pretty sure mine is this brown one. I almost wanted to try and trade for that new Melie Blanco satchel, but I just can't let go of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

Eugenia, did you have any good offers for the robert rose teardrop earrings when you accepted that trade?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh i'm sorry! just make a bunchhhh of offers tonight for things you really like and hope that someone will take the offer while your'e sleeping/busy tomorrow!  do you have a smart phone? i usually do trading on my phone when i can't be my computer


 Actually I just upgraded my phone so I should definitely try it! :]


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

that's a really cute bag autumn! are you getting a lot of offers for it?


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eugenia, did you have any good offers for the robert rose teardrop earrings when you accepted that trade?


 Not really. I am using them as a second item for some trades I'm about to put in. I'm hoping people are suckers like me for multiple items!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

apparently no one wants my blush haha i'm trying to trade it up to $30-35 items but no one's taking!

the leaf bracelet is pretty bad too...no one wants anything of mine actually!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's a really cute bag autumn! are you getting a lot of offers for it?


 I love it! I'm already so attached to it, I've kept it the last 6 days! I got a lot of jelly satchels + 1 more item offers the first day, and a few $95 ones scattered throughout. Lots of crazy silver bib offers, cute jewelery ($54 earrings, $65 bracelets) but never anything super good like the Nica bags. I found it in white for $55 on eBay and decided it was definitely worth the initial $53 monthly charge :]

I hope they restock it later with the other colors as well, it seems like a decent amount of people wanted it. They also have it in lavender and white







so hard to find pictures of!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

you're so good at finding pictures haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're so good at finding pictures haha


 Google images and shopstyle are my tools of choice!




If I can't find something by the name LBB gives it, I try other keywords like "Zara Teres pyrite" instead of "Zara Terez stone".


----------



## VivGee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I just shipped my third bag in April. FML.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

lol this is my 4th bag and my first bag was started on like...april 10th haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're so good at finding pictures haha


 Thanks! I've used google image search and shopstyle so much just to find various pictures when I buy stuff online. Just use different keywords if you can't find something! Otherwise, I'm happy to help while waiting for trade offers, hahaha :]



> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I just shipped my third bag in April. FML.


 
LOL grats I think? I would really love to keep going with LBB but I'm probably not going to do it again until December.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

decemeber? wow that's a long wait! why so long?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> decemeber? wow that's a long wait! why so long?


 I'm a jobless college student atm



I really wanted to try LBB so I splurged on it as a birthday present, but I'm looking at my first box more of an investment hahaha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> decemeber? wow that's a long wait! why so long?


 urghh I hate that they hold our posts when we're new &gt;:[

I'm a jobless college student, so this was kind of a late birthday splurge hahaha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

sorry, my posts weren't going through! I'm a jobless college student atm and LBB was a late birthday splurge :]

Also November/December sounds like the perfect time to try to score on LBB, I think there would be a ton of people trading then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

that's okay! I completely understand. I really shouldn't be spending on this stuff, but since I work for the University they give me a monthly paycheck, it's my first time with a salary and not an hourly wage so it's always tempting when i see that huge number show up in my bank account on the first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish someone online would show how the ZAD bib neklace looks on so that we could all know once and for all if it's really terrible or not haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

AHH I found it!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Accessories-Boutique-Collar-Necklace-Jewelry/dp/B007A06S8G/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1335668976&amp;sr=8-3-fkmr0

what do you know. it's kinda cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a feeling you can make it smaller too so it fit right below your neck


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHH I found it!!!
> 
> ...


 Not so bad! I'm going to suggest getting actual models to LBB, or maybe even using customer submissions from people who have already received their bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know they do that on their facebook but there's not many submissions! Maybe they could make a submission page on the actual site, or add the pictures to the product pages directly.

I also finally got a facebook response (I had to rewrite my initial comment because I was kind of harsh! eep!)

"Hi Marica, we usually have customer service reps on the weekend for this exact reason so please stay tuned! We should be getting back to you very shortly. Happy trading!"

Maybe they just have _a lot_ of people sending in help requests? I know I've sent in like 3 or 4 in the last two days myself, so that's not helping hahaha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

I really like the lavender one! It's hard to find bags in lavender. 







> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

so many posts getting held





That Zad necklace isn't bad at all, but I think whoever picked out what to stock up on misjudged the community's general style. There's a lot of tribal, aztec, and rasta-esque pieces that aren't really getting traded around. Like my poor poor earrings!



They're cute but I don't think anything else on the website is any farther away from my style haha

Oh, I got a response on facebook! "Hi Marica, we usually have customer service reps on the weekend for this exact reason so please stay tuned! We should be getting back to you very shortly. Happy trading!"

I guess they're just really busy, hopefully trading gets better soon, I think I have less than a day left at this point. :[


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I just shipped my third bag in April. FML.


 Hahaha, I have no comment at this point on what # LBB it is for me during the month of April alone. 



 In my defense, I did save up $300 for a new bag, so that was like 5.5 LBBs paid for right there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome to Makeup Talk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the lavender one! It's hard to find bags in lavender.


 Yeah, they had a studded/quilted looking lavender one by R&amp;Em on that japanese website but I can't find any bigger pictures, and I don't know the name of it since everything is in japanese LOL. I actually really love a lot of the R&amp;Em satchels. I wanted that grey one, but even if I traded up I would probably be so sad if I didn't have at least three items in my bag!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so many posts getting held
> 
> ...


 lol! Well bib necklaces and tribal are supposed to be really in style right now. I guess most of LBB is like me though. I don't really care what is in style, I just like what I like. That sounds like how you are as well.

My taste = super girly, big bold and sparkly, or classic gold pieces (like the bracelet I have in my bag currently). I'll get a trendy piece here and there if I like it and know I'll wear it past the season. When I buy jewelry I'm adding it to my lifetime wardrobe, not a seasonal/what's on trend wardrobe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

i'm the same way. I dont' think the bib necklace or tribal ones will EVER by my style...but at least I know if I get stuck with one it's not that bad a piece.

Is everyone else having a slow night?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh wow, I always passed this up because I thought it was weird and dirty looking, but upon closer inspection it's GLITTER! Flowers and glitter? I bet it's gorgeous in person out in the sun! Damn you LBB and your horrible photos! I may end up getting this one if I get stuck in that price range next time, if it's still there...

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1036/zad-glitter-floral-resin-bangle


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

any suggestions on how to trade up my blush? i dont' NEED it anymore since i'm getting two from dermstore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, I always passed this up because I thought it was weird and dirty looking, but upon closer inspection it's GLITTER! Flowers and glitter? I bet it's gorgeous in person out in the sun! Damn you LBB and your horrible photos! I may end up getting this one if I get stuck in that price range next time, if it's still there...
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1036/zad-glitter-floral-resin-bangle


 ahhh i've always wanted it. even when I try to trade down from $22 they never accept haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh i've always wanted it. even when I try to trade down from $22 they never accept haha


 I have nothing below $29, or that I'm willing to trade down, so I will have to pass on it this time, but it's so pretty! I should have looked at it closer. I've had it in my offers numerous times this last month!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, I am new to MUT but addicted to LBB! Just wanted to say Hi!
It seems like a slow trading night. No one is accepting or passing on my offers...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, I am new to MUT but addicted to LBB! Just wanted to say Hi!
> It seems like a slow trading night. No one is accepting or passing on my offers...


 Hi! Welcome! I recognize your piccy, I think we've traded a few times. Or maybe not. I watch the news feed a lot too. lol. Anyway, you found the place for LBB addicts for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, I think we have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I found this thread!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never know how to describe my style, my boyfriend's little sister says I dress like an old lady so I usually just go with that




I wish I kept those diamond haskell earrings, which I seriously would have loved, but I wanted to find something that would trade up, and I have yet to get past the $12-16 range been stuck with my last item being in that range the past two days. :[


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

alright i'm updating you Leilani, after looking at a tooon of swatches I decided to get Rome and Laguna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Laguna is a bright peach and Rome actually has gold shimmer in it, yay!


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, I am new to MUT but addicted to LBB! Just wanted to say Hi!
> It seems like a slow trading night. No one is accepting or passing on my offers...


 Welcome, I recognize your pic too from the news feed. It's definitely been a slow night, I have a feeling it won't pick up that much until tuesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 28, 2012)

The only offers I get are horrible. only in the $30 range for my bcbgmaxazria watch.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only offers I get are horrible. only in the $30 range for my bcbgmaxazria watch.


 heyyy now i offered almost $60 for that just now haha and one item was my blush!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

BOO what the crap. They put in my order (dermstore) and in the email it says Rome is out of stock and it'll take 1-2 weeks. They didnt' say that on the site!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> alright i'm updating you Leilani, after looking at a tooon of swatches I decided to get Rome and Laguna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Laguna is a bright peach and Rome actually has gold shimmer in it, yay!


 But, but, but, we were supposed to both get Tonga and quit stalking it on LBB! lmao! Okay, let me know how nice Rome and Laguna are. I do believe I liked what I saw of Rome, and have it on my "loves". I *lust* bright colored blushes lately. I have my sights set on Key Largo. I bet it would look great with a summer tan.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ahh I knowww, i really wanted Tonga too. But I wanted to go for crazy ones!  I plan on buying them all eventually...is that sad? haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> heyyy now i offered almost $60 for that just now haha and one item was my blush!














I've put in some terrible offers this time around, but you just never know what people want. I've had the strangest things be accepted! I used to only make offers in the $10 range of an item until I saw a trade a couple weeks back of a jelly for $26 gold bangles. I said to myself, "Frak this, I'm gonna offer my silver leaf bracelet for a pink jelly!" I went to sleep and woke up to my offer accepted. Yep, ever since then I have a "go for it" attitude on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh I knowww, i really wanted Tonga too. But I wanted to go for crazy ones!  I plan on buying them all eventually...is that sad? haha


 Not at all! I need a complete Cargo blush collection as well. Their blushes are my fave out there!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I'm definitely an oddball when it comes to style, my boyfriend's little sister loves to remind me that I dress like an old lady on a daily basis hahaha







> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOO what the crap. They put in my order (dermstore) and in the email it says Rome is out of stock and it'll take 1-2 weeks. They didnt' say that on the site!!


 Oh I hate that! I tried ordering a helmet for motocross and I had to go to FIVE DIFFERENT STORES with _five different orders_ to find a store that actually had it in stock! They should never put an item up if it's not actually available &gt;:[


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I'm definitely an oddball when it comes to style, my boyfriend's little sister loves to remind me that I dress like an old lady on a daily basis hahaha







> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOO what the crap. They put in my order (dermstore) and in the email it says Rome is out of stock and it'll take 1-2 weeks. They didnt' say that on the site!!


 Oh I hate that! I tried ordering a helmet for motocross and I had to go to FIVE DIFFERENT STORES with _five different orders_ to find a store that actually had it in stock! They should never put an item up if it's not actually available &gt;:[


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

that's so cool you do motocross! the only thing i do now is study and swing dancing haha. that's why I like my earrings I have in my bag so much :-D. I used to snowboard alll the time before i moved to the desert...


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only offers I get are horrible. only in the $30 range for my bcbgmaxazria watch.


 I've gotten about 3 that were over the value and if I remember correctly they were all from the same girl. I'm not giving up that watch unless I am offered something so amazing I can't pass it up. Unfortunately I think there are like 5 of us with the watch now, so when the amazing deal comes along, I'll probably miss it! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

does anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of my blush and the leaf bracelet? :-/ I like the blush but I want more jewelry this time


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's so cool you do motocross! the only thing i do now is study and swing dancing haha. that's why I like my earrings I have in my bag so much :-D. I used to snowboard alll the time before i moved to the desert...


 Actually I'm only just learning haha, I'm starting super late and I've been using teeny tiny kid dirtbikes, but I want to work my way up to an adult sized bike this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Besides, swing dancing is awesome! When I was in high school we had to learn ballroom, square, and swing dancing and I think everyone's favorite was swing :]



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten about 3 that were over the value and if I remember correctly they were all from the same girl. I'm not giving up that watch unless I am offered something so amazing I can't pass it up. Unfortunately I think there are like 5 of us with the watch now, so when the amazing deal comes along, I'll probably miss it! lol


 Don't give it up for anything less O____O Those watches are _soooo gorgeous._


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 29, 2012)

I am having such a hard time trading my monsta phone case...Grrr! :/


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Would someone make a dumb offer (like for $12 earrings or something like that)  for my necklace and tell me how many of them are out there?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

your'e the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your'e the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 WooHoo! Now all the offers will come rolling in...lmao!

No one wants it, or at least no one wants it enough to offer $34+.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

it's cute, i'm just not sure I could ever pull of a fringe necklace haha.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok so remember how three hours ago LBB left me response on facebook that they'd "be getting back to you very shortly"? That help never came. My original request was sent 8 hours ago. I have a feeling my bag is going to end just the way that it is now. :[

They specifically said they had people working to help us everyday of the week and yet I haven't gotten a CS response since 12:44PM yesterday. I'm thinking they really _do_ need more people working customer service if I'm not the only one whose questions are being left unanswered.

Whoops- I forgot to say that my bag isn't horrible at all I just do _not_ want these earrings!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you offer me something along with the earrings for anything I have? I have the leaf bracelet I dont 'want and the light pink colorstick (as long as its the same value or 1-2 less i'd be okay with it) I just want more items to try and upgrade


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

I got an email back from LBB (after 14 hours) and the guy basically told me that I should just make more "balanced trades"

Wow.  Oh well, i had already told them I changed my mind about canceling but still. They didn't address my concern at ALL about how my offers were all canceled over night somehow and how they didn't give me the right value back for my exchange credits.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email back from LBB (after 14 hours) and the guy basically told me that I should just make more "balanced trades"
> 
> Wow.  Oh well, i had already told them I changed my mind about canceling but still. They didn't address my concern at ALL about how my offers were all canceled over night somehow and how they didn't give me the right value back for my exchange credits.


 Sooo.. Emily is my favorite CS rep to deal with, because David told me that "Trades come in fits and starts and sometimes you need to wait a little bit of time until they are accepted. Please let us know if you have any additional questions." and he responded to the _wrong question_- that question was from yesterday. UGH.

If he honestly checked my account he would see that I have sent 200+ trades in the last 5 hours and all of them are ignored or passed, and that to top it off I have less than a day left. The only time they did anything about my bag was when I threatened to cancel.






I can't complain too much. I love most of my bag.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email back from LBB (after 14 hours) and the guy basically told me that I should just make more "balanced trades"
> 
> Wow.  Oh well, i had already told them I changed my mind about canceling but still. They didn't address my concern at ALL about how my offers were all canceled over night somehow and how they didn't give me the right value back for my exchange credits.


 Sooo.. Emily is my favorite CS rep to deal with, because David told me that "Trades come in fits and starts and sometimes you need to wait a little bit of time until they are accepted. Please let us know if you have any additional questions." and he responded to the _wrong question_- that question was from yesterday. UGH.

If he honestly checked my account he would see that I have sent 200+ trades in the last 5 hours and all of them are ignored or passed, and that to top it off I have less than a day left. The only time they did anything about my bag was when I threatened to cancel.





I can't complain too much. I love most of my bag.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, somebody traded the haskell circle earrings I had earlier today for a cargo duo set. KILL ME NOW.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yep that's my same issue with the response i got as well. I'm going to wait till monday and talk to emily in person (last time I called it was her that answered) if i'm still wanting to cancel my bag. my bag is okay right now, but still not worth my $72. plus i should call her just to tell her the other questions/problems I had that he clearly ignored


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, somebody traded the Haskell circle earrings I had earlier today for a cargo duo set. KILL ME NOW.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

that happens to me alll the time ugh it's so annoying. are you sure it wasn't the "same" person? if you're really unhappy you should cancel, you can get your bag again if there are still some in the gallery.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

its not fair for you to spend your money on something you're not happy with


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep that's my same issue with the response i got as well. I'm going to wait till monday and talk to emily in person (last time I called it was her that answered) if i'm still wanting to cancel my bag. my bag is okay right now, but still not worth my $72. plus i should call her just to tell her the other questions/problems I had that he clearly ignored


 I hope she helps you out, customer service should _not_ have taken that long for something that is specifically limited on time.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its not fair for you to spend your money on something you're not happy with


 yeah, I should cancel with how much I'm complaining and stressing over these silly earrings, but my bag is almost perfectly customized for me. I might trade the earrings for that cheap disk bracelet or the photo frames but nobody has even tried to offer me anything, which is the weirdest part.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah. it's really disappointing. plus who answers an e-mail at almost 1am? that's ridiculous.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah. it's really disappointing. plus who answers an e-mail at almost 1am? that's ridiculous.


 You should try to trade the stretchy leaf bracelet for the leaf bangles if you haven't! :]


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i've tried for EVERYTHING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even some things below the value...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh thank goodness, I got the haskell teardrop earrings! I like those much better. So nobody wants your stretchy leaf bracelet? :[ I think it's cute but I love my necklace too much to do a two item trade, and my earrings are definitely not the same value as your bracelet. If I get up high enough I'll trade you for it! If you do cancel definitely wait until they stock up on a bunch of cute stuff before you start your new bag. :]


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah i'll probably wait until I see all the new things they have before I cancel  I like the wallet i have a LOT but the whole bag isn't worth what I paid sadly. I wish I wouldn't have given all of my stuff away before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well.


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

nobody wants any of my items! I've been stuck with the same 4 items for over 12 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay I need to complain because someone just accepted those ugly earbud covers for a new case-mate phone design! Maybe the girl with the poppy design will budge now!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i think it's just a slow day to be honest...most people are probably out or sleeping. but tomorrow they'll be back in the routine (studying/working) and will use this as their break


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i'll probably wait until I see all the new things they have before I cancel  I like the wallet i have a LOT but the whole bag isn't worth what I paid sadly. I wish I wouldn't have given all of my stuff away before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well.


 I hope your next bag goes better! :[ I really hope I can at least get either a nailpolish, the $18 feather earrings, or the carol dauplaise stone drop earrings.

Also, my boyfriend says I should quit LBB altogether because of how stressed it makes me


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

haha yeah. i feel like such a dork being on at 2am on saturday night. But school is kicking my butt and Im so sleepy so this is relaxing!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

do you get any offers for your mesh bag?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yeah. i feel like such a dork being on at 2am on saturday night. But school is kicking my butt and Im so sleepy so this is relaxing!


 agreed!!! I'm writing 3 research papers right now and i'm dying haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yeah. i feel like such a dork being on at 2am on saturday night. But school is kicking my butt and Im so sleepy so this is relaxing!


 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> agreed!!! I'm writing 3 research papers right now and i'm dying haha


 It's only 11 where I am, but I'm not really a party animal either way hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OH GOSH I hate writing papers. I couldn't get into any classes this term so I've been doing independent studies. I will be happy if I never have to write another paper again after college.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

you have the right plan! i'm the dumb one that decided to get my Ph.D hahah don't do it!! I wish i had a regular job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

also, it's 1am here haha we are in all different time zones!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you have the right plan! i'm the dumb one that decided to get my Ph.D hahah don't do it!! I wish i had a regular job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 that's awesome! I'm trying to go into medicine, I would love to do research- which is _totally_ wrong for me seeing as I hate papers hahaha.

David told me that the weekends are generally slower, I had hoped that they would be a turn around from the weekdays and be packed with trading opportunities!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 29, 2012)

Hopefully tomorrow is better for everyone. I live in Hawaii so it's only 8:30 here...I apparently have no life, other than stalking LBB on a saturday night.... Haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

hah yeah, i don't really party either. only once in a blue moon. I'd rather relax and drink a cup of cocoa and watch tv. Im such a bore! 

Im in my last two weeks of my graduate program and my advice is the same, dont do it!

and I get all kinds of offers on the bag. But Im not giving it up! I just bought a bright red cropped blazer from Gap today so I cant wait to pair that bag with the blazer and some dark skinny jeans!

http://www.gap.com/browse/outfit.do?cid=78054&amp;oid=OUT23346

i would never pay 100 bucks for it, but i work for the company so it was only $50ish.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

That blazer is CUTE, and Grats on almost being done with your program!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was seriously considering spending my whole saturday reading the hunger games, but ended up trading, posting on here, and sending a lot of customer service emails hahaha. Customer service will probably be glad if I don't ever come back



I totally feel bad because they have to deal with mostly complaints, buuuut I don't feel too bad because I wanted to make sure everything in my bag was awesome.


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

aw. dont feel bad that is what CS is there for. Im happy to make sure that my customers are happy. As long as you are patient with me and nice Ill go above and beyond to help you. 

When I have to deal with other companies over the phone I make sure to ask how the reps day is going and what not. And be overly 'oh no problem at all' 'i can hold, i really appreciate this' etc etc. And usually I get what I want/need done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and my other advice, if it doesn't work the first time. Let them know that you have to go but will call back later, and then call back and hope you get a different agent. And if it gets heated for any reason (every time i call comcast!) I ask to speak with the manager and do not let up until they transfer me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

On the topic of grad school if this is what we are talking about, I say don't do it! hahaha, I've never been so relieved as when I finished my master's and started working full time. I thought I liked school but it is so nice to spend my weekends doing what I want and not having to think about finishing things. Also the money is much much better. I thought my stipend in grad school was generous, but I make about 3 times that a month now lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nobody wants any of my items! I've been stuck with the same 4 items for over 12 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Okay I need to complain because someone just accepted those ugly earbud covers for a new case-mate phone design! Maybe the girl with the poppy design will budge now!


 I've been trying to get those from you or the casemates from someone and I don't even have an ipod/iphone! I just want to trade anything and move up. I've been stuck for 48 hours now. I think it's mostly because I just don't have enough to trade with and won't budge on the watch. So that leaves me just one thing.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, well I woke up to a bunch o' nothin'. A couple of crap trade offers is all. I just checked the news feed and I'm pissed they are putting more of those bib necklaces, thunderbird earrings, and those bead earrings in when people open bags. THERE ARE ENOUGH OF THOSE FLOATING AROUND! GIVE US SOME NEW STUFF LBB, DAMMIT!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know why they even make us bother with the quiz. Well yeah, I know why, they want you to believe they are choosing especially for you. But it's obviously not since everyone gets the same things except for the one thing they pick.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why they even make us bother with the quiz. Well yeah, I know why, they want you to believe they are choosing especially for you. But it's obviously not since everyone gets the same things except for the one thing they pick.


 I agree, I put in the quiz that I didn';t want necklaces or bracelets, and somehow they always end up in my original bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of grad school if this is what we are talking about, I say don't do it! hahaha, I've never been so relieved as when I finished my master's and started working full time. I thought I liked school but it is so nice to spend my weekends doing what I want and not having to think about finishing things. Also the money is much much better. I thought my stipend in grad school was generous, but I make about 3 times that a month now lol.


 this is how i'm feeling right now haha. i thought I liked school! ugh


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, well I woke up to a bunch o' nothin'. A couple of crap trade offers is all. I just checked the news feed and I'm pissed they are putting more of those bib necklaces, thunderbird earrings, and those bead earrings in when people open bags. THERE ARE ENOUGH OF THOSE FLOATING AROUND! GIVE US SOME NEW STUFF LBB, DAMMIT!


 ditto. I woke up at 8 and had absolutely ZERO trade offers. that's never happened to me before


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> this is how i'm feeling right now haha. i thought I liked school! ugh


 Yeah it set in the worst in my second semester, and I honestly should've just quit. My master's was NOT worth the tears, stress, and self hatred it put me through. My job doesn't require a graduate degree right now, but I know I'll be happy to have it later on, but I feel like I wasted 2 years of my early twenties. I'm just glad it's over now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i seriously cannot get rid of this blush...does anyone want it for something they have?? i figured i'd ask here first since it's a makeup forum haha otherwise i'm gonna try to trade it to the leaf bangles or the butterfly necklace...the light pink just isn't my color

alright I FINALLY got rid of the leaf bracelet. I'm okay with having the bib in my bag right now (now that I know it's not enormous). is my best bet to trade back down? i've seen some people able to trade it up though...should I wait it out?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it set in the worst in my second semester, and I honestly should've just quit. My master's was NOT worth the tears, stress, and self hatred it put me through. My job doesn't require a graduate degree right now, but I know I'll be happy to have it later on, but I feel like I wasted 2 years of my early twenties. I'm just glad it's over now.


 haha i'm in my 2nd right now!! i'm actually just caring less. so i'm procastinating and not getting work down as quickly. like i have 3 presentatiions this week (one wed. and two tomorrow) and i've only finished one of the ones that's due tomorrow...

i'm learning that the less i care, the less stressed i am, and then the better I do. that's so weird for me because i usually live on stress


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i seriously cannot get rid of this blush...does anyone want it for something they have?? i figured i'd ask here first since it's a makeup forum haha otherwise i'm gonna try to trade it to the leaf bangles or the butterfly necklace...the light pink just isn't my color
> 
> alright I FINALLY got rid of the leaf bracelet. I'm okay with having the bib in my bag right now (now that I know it's not enormous). is my best bet to trade back down? i've seen some people able to trade it up though...should I wait it out?


 Yeah, I don't have a problem with the bib necklace, not my style, but neither is the necklace in my bag. But I refuse to trade mine for that one since they flooded the market with it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah i would usually refuse to btu since they also flooded the market with my leaf one....haha i had no choice.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i would usually refuse to btu since they also flooded the market with my leaf one....haha i had no choice.


 It was a good trade, at least you're headed up. But I see two more bags opened...both with those necklaces. They know we have to trade with each other, how can we do that when we have the same things? Why can't they get a program that randomly gives out DIFFERENT things, but of the same value? They have lots of different stuff in stock, but always go with giving the same things to us.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice try Steph. If I decide to cancel my bag I'll work a deal with you since you were so kind to everyone else. (I am thinking about it and starting over on the 1st)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so bummed. Did you see the trade with the wall decal and hat? I was offered that wall decal for my necklace, which I declined...and I've offered that necklace for the hat. I don't really want the hat, but think I could work with it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice try Steph. If I decide to cancel my bag I'll work a deal with you since you were so kind to everyone else. (I am thinking about it and starting over on the 1st)


 haha i thought i'd give everything a try, i'm seeing a lot of people trade up with the bib...so you never know!

and no worries, i'm in the same boat i may be canceling tomorrow as well


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm bummed some more. See the trade between the Nica bag and the pearl necklace and BCBG bracelet? I was offered that bag for my watch, declined, but damn that's one of the few trades I would take for the watch, the necklace/bracelet combo. That necklace is gorgeous.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well if we both decide to cancel, I'll wait for you to open a new bag and make the deal then. You should be getting two extra pieces right? I don't think it would look right if I traded for like $30 worth of stuff, but with the extras we could probably figure something out that works for you.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well if we both decide to cancel, I'll wait for you to open a new bag and make the deal then. You should be getting two extra pieces right? I don't think it would look right if I traded for like $30 worth of stuff, but with the extras we could probably figure something out that works for you.


 okay awesome! that sounds good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let's both hope that we dont' have to cancel...but it's always good to have that option. it's not right for us to spend $50-72 on these bags if we aren't happy


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay! I got a decent trade. But...I was checking the trade offers for it and OMG, talk about giving myself a heart attack. I thought I was getting a great trade offer for the necklace and almost accepted...it was a lowball for the watch! I would have cried!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

The necklace I have in my bag i originally traded for the other necklace, so I'm kind of back to square one. But, I really like this one. I wanted to trade it, work my way up, and eventually get it back to buy with my bag. I want both pieces in my bag now, but I want MORE! *rubs hands together greedily*


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

haha yeah me too. my goal is STILL 180 to keep this bag (and that's if I like the things in it...). now my plan is to combine items, get a bag, and then trade back down to multiple things i can trade up. what i have right now just is not trading


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I also eventually want these in my bag, and since they were giving them out to everyone for awhile, I hope I won't have a problem trading for them.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1071/zad-teardrop-shell-dangle-earrings

I like these a lot!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i've only been offered those with things that are around 28-30...they're really rare now sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i think the people who have them realize that...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

ahhh missy is lucky, that's actually the clutch I THOUGHT i was getting in my bag (the $60 nila item). And I actually like that one...instead I got stuck with the one I don't like at all...


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

I opened my bag yesterday knowing that trading was slow, I just really wanted the watch. Im just planning on tuesday and hoping that with all the new stuff i'll be able to get rid of my other 2 items.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah i ended up giving all 3 of my favorite items away haha since i thought i was gonna cancel...so now i'm not sure what my game plan is


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my bag yesterday knowing that trading was slow, I just really wanted the watch. Im just planning on tuesday and hoping that with all the new stuff i'll be able to get rid of my other 2 items.


 I'm hoping Monday and Tuesday will be much better days too. Trading will definitely pick up, but I don't know if I will have any luck or know what the hell I'm doing! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I should cancel with how much I'm complaining and stressing over these silly earrings, but my bag is almost perfectly customized for me. I might trade the earrings for that cheap disk bracelet or the photo frames but nobody has even tried to offer me anything, which is the weirdest part.


 Looks like you got a decent trade after all!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! I found this thread because I was googling for a better picture of the Nila Anthony Doctor Bag and up popped this! I joined LBB last week, shipped my bag last night and now have a new one that I will probably ship by end of day if I can get completely satisfied with it so I can get another one and use the code that expires on the 30th. I'm still pretty new at this and haven't really traded much because I really liked what was in my first bag to begin with, does anyone have any advice on how to get the most bang for your buck?

The first day I think I stayed online for 15 hours straight hitting refresh and monitoring the feed while watching my dvr lol. I'm not that bad now but I still can't go longer than 45 minutes without checking my bag for new offers =x

Anyway super happy I found this forum, what is everyone trading for right now? I am dying to get a jelly or that ruffled messenger Nila Anthony in royal blue.

-Elle


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my bag yesterday knowing that trading was slow, I just really wanted the watch. Im just planning on tuesday and hoping that with all the new stuff i'll be able to get rid of my other 2 items.


 Did you find that 3 item trade as tempting as I did? I think I could work those items, but I'm so afraid I won't get the watch back, and I want that so bad!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I found this thread because I was googling for a better picture of the Nila Anthony Doctor Bag and up popped this! I joined LBB last week, shipped my bag last night and now have a new one that I will probably ship by end of day if I can get completely satisfied with it so I can get another one and use the code that expires on the 30th. I'm still pretty new at this and haven't really traded much because I really liked what was in my first bag to begin with, does anyone have any advice on how to get the most bang for your buck?
> 
> ...


 Welcome Elle! There is a great post with trading tips, but I can't remember what page it's on. Hopefully someone else will remember and get that for you. The only thing I've noticed is that people will trade down for the weirdest things, so I guess having patience is the best tip. Unfortunately none of us have that and end up making bad trades...well except for Leilani, she's the Queen of Trading, I think. LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah i used to have tips that work but not anymore haha. nothing is working for me right now. i think it's a bad time of the month to be trading (right before the new items come out). if i make zero trades by the time tomorrow morning rolls around i'm gonna cancel.

it's good to set limits for myself haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i will honestly say the only time i've ever had good trades was when someone new started a bag and wasn't sure how to trade yet. that's sad but kind of true...that's how i went up from my nila bag to the earrings to a better bag. the girl had just started her new bag


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find that 3 item trade as tempting as I did? I think I could work those items, but I'm so afraid I won't get the watch back, and I want that so bad!


 Haha, I stared at it for a few seconds and passed. I love the watch too much to accept a multiple item trade. If something amazing comes out tuesday though i'm prepared to let it go then.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I stared at it for a few seconds and passed. I love the watch too much to accept a multiple item trade. If something amazing comes out tuesday though i'm prepared to let it go then.


 I agree, but I want more items to play with and trade around, but I just don't dare give up that watch.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i think i may trade down to trade back up...i'm debating taking the cargo set and trading down $19...especially because that alone is worth $25 to me and then I wouldn't feel so terrible about my bag...plus last time I had it i got awesome trades. right now i'd only be willing to pay $50 for my bag, but if I had the cargo set it'd be like...$60 haha 

i'm not i'm dumb to calculate it that way. but it's honestly about the value to ME that counts


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 29, 2012)

Just keep trying with your trades! I was having a really slow trade day yesterday, so last night before bed I accepted a two item trade for my bag, which included that $60 bracelet that was okay but I didn't really want to keep, and earrings that I like.

I sent out a million offers with it, and then I woke up and the one I wanted went through! I traded the bracelet for the Inca Clutch, so I'm super stoked.

My bag was kinda meh and now it's back on track, but I only have about 1 day of trading left.
The only item I want to trade are those weird beaded rasta looking Zag earrings that everyone has, the $14 ones.

They're cute though, and I'll definitely wear them if I end up having to get them in my bag!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that's a good way to look at it. I'd rather have less items that I love than $200+ worth of stuff I won't use.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome Elle! There is a great post with trading tips, but I can't remember what page it's on. Hopefully someone else will remember and get that for you. The only thing I've noticed is that people will trade down for the weirdest things, so I guess having patience is the best tip. Unfortunately none of us have that and end up making bad trades...well except for Leilani, she's the Queen of Trading, I think. LOL


 The post with the trading tips is on page 42!

I would also agree and with Stephanie and say that great way to move up is to offer trades with people just opening a bag. They usually are the ones most likely to trade down for things.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just keep trying with your trades! I was having a really slow trade day yesterday, so last night before bed I accepted a two item trade for my bag, which included that $60 bracelet that was okay but I didn't really want to keep, and earrings that I like.
> 
> ...


 the problem is that NO one wants my blush unless they like makeup. so the only way i'm going to get rid of it is to offer it to someone else who has makeup...and since the only thing I want is the cargo set and the cheapest combo I have is $58 I have to go with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus if i really screw myself over it's okay because i'm already planning on canceling tomorrow morning if things don't get better. But like Donna said, i'd much rather have things I like than a bunch of stuff with a high value. especially because I got SOOO much in my last bag I dont' feel bad getting kinda screwed over in this one...as long as I get what I want.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

lindsay how are the trades for that wallet? i got like zero for mine haha. i haven't had a single offer since I got it


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

ahh eugenia, that offer is so tempting!! but i had SUCH bad luck with those haskell earrings...no one wanted them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh i'm conflicted. but I also actually like those earrings haha so I wouldn't mind having them....


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is that NO one wants my blush unless they like makeup. so the only way i'm going to get rid of it is to offer it to someone else who has makeup...and since the only thing I want is the cargo set and the cheapest combo I have is $58 I have to go with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus if i really screw myself over it's okay because i'm already planning on canceling tomorrow morning if things don't get better. But like Donna said, i'd much rather have things I like than a bunch of stuff with a high value. especially because I got SOOO much in my last bag I dont' feel bad getting kinda screwed over in this one...as long as I get what I want.


 Aww I see. Well hopefully the new month brings an influx of people! When does your bag time run out? You never know, someone might really want the blush and trade down for it. I hope you get the set that you want!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

NOOOO i was accepting the offer and it said someone else had already accepted it!!!! UGH.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

does anyoen know how well the bcbg coil trade? i had good luck with it at one point but now i'm not sure haha. I like the butterfly necklace I have but it's way too big for me, even though it's cute. i'm getting a lot of good offers for the necklace though (item wise, not price wise haha)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, a lot of times it looks like they just want things they like, no matter the price difference, and to ship.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyoen know how well the bcbg coil trade? i had good luck with it at one point but now i'm not sure haha. I like the butterfly necklace I have but it's way too big for me, even though it's cute. i'm getting a lot of good offers for the necklace though (item wise, not price wise haha)


 I have had no luck trying to trade that bracelet up. I've gotten offers with cheap earrings, but if I never get rid of, it I'm happy to keep it


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyoen know how well the bcbg coil trade? i had good luck with it at one point but now i'm not sure haha. I like the butterfly necklace I have but it's way too big for me, even though it's cute. i'm getting a lot of good offers for the necklace though (item wise, not price wise haha)


 You make the offers on that one for items you want above the price. People seem to like it but it's like they don't know it's there until you offer it to them. The necklace I have I originally traded the butterfly for.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOOO i was accepting the offer and it said someone else had already accepted it!!!! UGH.


 Did you try offering it for the powder blushes? It seems like they trade better, but maybe someone who has a powder blush already owns it and wants to try a cream?


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

i just got rid of my haskell earrings for brown bird iphone case. Do you guys things the red and white monsta case would trade better. I already have that one from my last bag so it's not something that i'd be interested in keeping.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh and sorry if you all are getting lowball trade offers for my necklace. I'm trying anything at this point!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got rid of my haskell earrings for brown bird iphone case. Do you guys things the red and white monsta case would trade better. I already have that one from my last bag so it's not something that i'd be interested in keeping.


 It seems to me like the panda and monkey ones trade the best. Not sure about the red and white monsta one since I haven't seen it trading, that could be because it wasn't really in play before though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try offering it for the powder blushes? It seems like they trade better, but maybe someone who has a powder blush already owns it and wants to try a cream?


 well leilani is the only one with the powder blush i want haha and that's because I gave it to her when I thought I was canceling .  the other two aren't my color at all...so I don't know if it's worth it to try and trade up a dollar, and one is the same price as mine anyway.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You make the offers on that one for items you want above the price. People seem to like it but it's like they don't know it's there until you offer it to them. The necklace I have I originally traded the butterfly for.


 i've never been able to trade that one up no matter how hard i try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i usually end up trading down for a 2 item offer...


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i've never been able to trade that one up no matter how hard i try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i usually end up trading down for a 2 item offer...


 I think the last time you had it there were too many out there, that's one of the things they flooded the market with last week. Now, not so much. Try trading it up!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

haha okay i'll give it more time. i have offers out for everything right now for it (up to $45). nobody has bitten yet! but we'll see!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

I was giving some crazy offers for that cargo set like 3 items over the price of the cargo set.. I want it! lol OR a Jelly! People need to sign on!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

lol, Donna! I'm far from the queen of trading. I lost a nice Steve Madden bag, then lost a nice Street Level satchel, to get where I am. hahaha. And at one time I was up to $330 but now I'm $297. I did a bit of trading down to be sitting securely on what I want. That said, I've been having a crazy amount of offers for my stuff. Woke up to 27 trade offers and that's with me clearing out multiple ones at like 3 AM.

Currently there are only two things I reaaaallly want in the gallery (more than a couple of things I have). The $60 earrings I have right now are my second fave in that price range, my first fave are the huge purple spikey ones.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i'm afraid to contact customer service again haha now that i got that snooty response...i'll probably just have to call emily and make sure i talk to her directly!! 

yeah i don't think anyone with the cargo set has been online all day


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> well leilani is the only one with the powder blush i want haha and that's because I gave it to her when I thought I was canceling .  the other two aren't my color at all...so I don't know if it's worth it to try and trade up a dollar, and one is the same price as mine anyway.


 And I'm still thankful. 



 The coupon I gave you is what I was going to use to get Tonga finally if I didn't get it this time around.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

ahhh marica I love that necklace!! i wish i didn't have to trade down $10 for it though otherwise I would take it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yeah it was definitely worth it for me too, i'm so excited to get rome and laguna!! I remember trying REALLY hard to get rome when it was on LBB and they just would not give it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm afraid to contact customer service again haha now that i got that snooty response...i'll probably just have to call emily and make sure i talk to her directly!!
> 
> yeah i don't think anyone with the cargo set has been online all day


 Oh man, I got a pretty dry response last night too, to an email. I think it was David who wrote my email as well. Maybe he doesn't understand how emotional (and sometimes, I admit, over emotional in my case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) us ladies are about our bags, and Emily does? He definitely lacks the sweetness in his words that Emily has. lol.

I asked if I shipped my bag today if it could be counted as my monthly May bag, so I didn't *have to* leave it open until Tuesday (my LBB ends Tuesday night). I love my bag, as is, and want to ship it so I can stop being tempted by offers of multiple items way over the retail price of my items. lool. But, I'd hate to ship it today, and get my email to open my monthly bag on Tuesday. 




 

Of course, the answer was no, and that I need to contact them to skip if I ship this weekend. Blah. I guess I'll wait, but I really don't want to.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yeah it was definitely worth it for me too, i'm so excited to get rome and laguna!! I remember trying REALLY hard to get rome when it was on LBB and they just would not give it!


 ME TOO! I think only one girl had it and she was like us about it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm afraid to contact customer service again haha now that i got that snooty response...i'll probably just have to call emily and make sure i talk to her directly!!
> 
> yeah i don't think anyone with the cargo set has been online all day


 what snooty response? I woke up to 80 replies in this thread and didn't read them lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

he basically told me that i need to be offering more equal trades. 

BUT he didn't respond at all to my two big complaints = 1) my offers all being canceled over night somehow, and 2) why they didn't give me the right amount for my exchange credits when there are CLEARLY tons of $24 items and a few $28 ones they could have given me.  he completely ignored these complaints.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> what snooty response? I woke up to 80 replies in this thread and didn't read them lol.


 No not here. It was from LBB customer service. We're all sweethearts here!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how many Moroccan earrings are left? Out of curiosity...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

haha i like how now that i said i don't want my blush you guys are the only one trading me for it  (i had no trades before)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm afraid to contact customer service again haha now that i got that snooty response...i'll probably just have to call emily and make sure i talk to her directly!!
> 
> yeah i don't think anyone with the cargo set has been online all day


 
I just kept keeping my cool and being assertive and eventually did get some help. I'm sure all of us are polite, but you definitely have to try and push them to work with you, even if they're being snooty! :]

Quote:

Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ahhh marica I love that necklace!! i wish i didn't have to trade down $10 for it though otherwise I would take it!

I thought I would try!

*SERIOUS QUESTION!*

Do you guys know if there's a way to have a shipment postponed? Not the actual box time, just the shipment time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how many Moroccan earrings are left? Out of curiosity...


 I believe 3.. I offered a trade on them!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how many Moroccan earrings are left? Out of curiosity...


 three  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how many Moroccan earrings are left? Out of curiosity...


 3


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh gosh I just realized, I'm going to have withdrawals when my bag closes!! D: I'll have to move onto the birchbox and beautyarmy threads but those seem less active!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah that's how I usually am with CS, but this time i'm just going to make sure I talk to Emily if I decide to cancel in the morning


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Couldn't you just have your post office hold your mail? Or do they send UPS or FedEx?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Someone who already has a watch like mine, just offered less than $60 to get mine. So I offered her my necklace to get hers....


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone who already has a watch like mine, just offered less than $60 to get mine. So I offered her my necklace to get hers....


 haha i've had someone do that before. she probably knows she can get better items from the watch.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No not here. It was from LBB customer service. We're all sweethearts here!


 Oh, I just figured she posted it here! I know we are all pretty nice, though I personally have my moments.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh I just realized, I'm going to have withdrawals when my bag closes!! D: I'll have to move onto the birchbox and beautyarmy threads but those seem less active!


 BB will speed up once more stuff comes out for the May boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

So... my bag ships Monday.. The first is Tuesday. Will I have to buy another bag so soon?!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i got the necklace that matches my earrings for the blush...i really don't want the necklace because it's SO long it'll go like...below my belt.  

i'm hoping that someone will want a set though as a trade...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... my bag ships Monday.. The first is Tuesday. Will I have to buy another bag so soon?!


 You can skip!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You can skip!


 What if I want to do it in the middle on month?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the necklace that matches my earrings for the blush...i really don't want the necklace because it's SO long it'll go like...below my belt.
> 
> i'm hoping that someone will want a set though as a trade...


 I bet that would be tempting, $70 worth of matching jewelry, you should see if you can trade for a bag you really want, or that you know will trade for 2-4 items.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah you can skip and then open up a new one whenever you want. just as long as you skip within the first 5 days of the month


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What if I want to do it in the middle on month?


 You can still do that if you skip. Skipping will just keep you from being charged on the 5th.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What if I want to do it in the middle on month?


 I'm sure they would rather you change your mind than skip the month, but skipping gives you options.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> BB will speed up once more stuff comes out for the May boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh awesome! I resubbed _just_ because there might be a dior mascara in one of the boxes. Also because it's GG themed and I'm still obsessed with all things Gossip Girl.








> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just have your post office hold your mail? Or do they send UPS or FedEx?


 Definitely UPS or Fedex, my USPS always hands big boxes over to UPS.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

This person is pissing me off, she keeps lowballing my necklace, but I checked and she has a lot of small stuff and could easily offer me close to it's value if she really wanted it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you'll have to talk to CS and see if they can send your bag later then. I don't see any other options except to get a neighbor you trust to check for packages.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

what's her first name? i think i know who you're talking about. there are ALWAYS a few of those that get on my nerves...they aren't even respectful with their trades sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm offering a $70 matching set for $72-74 bags and for $60 glasses. I think THAT"S a fair trade.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Madison. I don't mind when I get stupid offers, since I do it to everyone too. You gotta take chances sometimes. But, she keeps coming at me for this necklace, she obviously really wants it instead of just looking to trade up. Well offer me something within a couple dollars then, for heaven's sake!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Madison. I don't mind when I get stupid offers, since I do it to everyone too. You gotta take chances sometimes. But, she keeps coming at me for this necklace, she obviously really wants it instead of just looking to trade up. Well offer me something within a couple dollars then, for heaven's sake!


 I don't know, she tries to trade me on everything over and over,l I think she is just looking to move up.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm also more likely to take a two item trade and lose a little, than lose $5 or more on a one item trade. I'm either going up with a one item trade or down only 1-3 for two. I'm not that desperate! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i agree. i think she's just trying to move up regardless of the item. she's done it to me numerous times too.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 29, 2012)

I keep getting the same really bad offer for my HK watch! It's so frustrating. I'm also not going to trade my $60 bag for a $30 item when it's something I know trades poorly!

But I can't blame people for trying.

I send out tons of ridiculous offers myself. But I try not to send the same ones over and over again. Although I know I probably have sometimes because I forget!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

she just tried to trade me for something she already has. she already has the necklace and tried to give me the blush (that she just had 2 of also) for it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep getting the same really bad offer for my HK watch! It's so frustrating. I'm also not going to trade my $60 bag for a $30 item when it's something I know trades poorly!
> 
> ...


 I just dont' cancel mine, so that I can't re-offer it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep getting the same really bad offer for my HK watch! It's so frustrating. I'm also not going to trade my $60 bag for a $30 item when it's something I know trades poorly!
> 
> ...


 what offer are you getting for your watch?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, she tries to trade me on everything over and over,l I think she is just looking to move up.


 True, but at least the ones people are taking are only off by a couple dollars. Why is she going so low on my necklace? Do I look that dumb?!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 29, 2012)

There have been a ton of them, mostly the $20 earrings. I've had a few that weren't bad, the blush stick popped up several times, but I've got so much makeup already that I'm not interested in it as nice as it looks. The phone cases are close value wise too, so I can see why those are being offered up. But I would think that they would be better offers since I think I have the only HK watch left on the whole site! lol.

But it's the one item I'm not budging on, so it's not a big deal. It just is funny.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> True, but at least the ones people are taking are only off by a couple dollars. Why is she going so low on my necklace? Do I look that dumb?!


 She's done it on my bag and my sunglasses too, don't worry it's her not you haha.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's her first name? i think i know who you're talking about. there are ALWAYS a few of those that get on my nerves...they aren't even respectful with their trades sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i'm offering a $70 matching set for $72-74 bags and for $60 glasses. I think THAT"S a fair trade.


 
Don't get offended by low-balling trades. Some of us are on our last few hours, last night I was so desperate to get rid of my earrings I sent out trades for half of the items on entire website with my two lowest items. Did you see Leilani's post on how she got a jelly satchel for those leaf bangles? Sometimes crazy trades go through!



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep getting the same really bad offer for my HK watch! It's so frustrating. I'm also not going to trade my $60 bag for a $30 item when it's something I know trades poorly!
> 
> ...


 I watch the News page a lot and make sure to resend an offer when someone gets an item I wanted, even if everyone had cancelled earlier, because when an item is traded and the last person passed on it, the next person doesn't get that trade offer.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't get offended by low-balling trades. Some of us are on our last few hours, last night I was so desperate to get rid of my earrings I sent out trades for half of the items on entire website with my two lowest items. Did you see Leilani's post on how she got a jelly satchel for those leaf bangles? Sometimes crazy trades go through!
> ...


 If you didn't cancel it they do. That's why it sits on your page evne if it says 3 of 3 passed, when a new person gets the item, they will see the offer.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

it's best to not cancel your offers - just a tip. because the first person who offers something is the first one up on the trade page (the first offer you see). so even if everyone passed, if they pass the item to someone new, or if someone opens a new bag with it yours may be the first thing they see and they're more likely to choose it (especially if someone else put out the same offer)


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Like I said, I don't mind lowballing since I do it too. But I do mind when she keeps coming back with one lowball after another for my one item I have to play with!

I think they do get the offer. When I did the stupid offer for the watch, I saw at first that it said 0 of 7 passed and then it said 0 of 8 right when someone opened a bag with it. I bet it offers it to new people who trade for it too.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's best to not cancel your offers - just a tip. because the first person who offers something is the first one up on the trade page (the first offer you see). so even if everyone passed, if they pass the item to someone new, or if someone opens a new bag with it yours may be the first thing they see and they're more likely to choose it (especially if someone else put out the same offer)


 Ohhh! I never thought about it like that. I always cancelled my offers after I had seen that everyone had passed. Good to know for my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Goshhh... I want a new bag already. I'm so envious of all of your great bags.

Do you think it's better to open a bag before May 1st and get a jump start on trading before everyone opens their bags, or just wait till the 1st?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's best to not cancel your offers - just a tip. because the first person who offers something is the first one up on the trade page (the first offer you see). so even if everyone passed, if they pass the item to someone new, or if someone opens a new bag with it yours may be the first thing they see and they're more likely to choose it (especially if someone else put out the same offer)


 really?! I seriously thought that when one that person closed it off it wouldn't go onto the next person! Even so, if you don't make crazy offers you won't get crazy trades. I've seen trades of $30-ish makeup kits for $12 earrings. I myself traded my $12 haskell earrings for an iphone case, and I got $40 earbud covers for something in the $20 range before. Just laugh it off and pass on the trade. Someone seriously offered me a $30 bib necklace for my $68 R&amp;Em purse, it's kind of funny imo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

haha Rilee, not like you need anymore tips! i thought you already knew that because you're so good at trading!!

seriously no one wants my matching set. it'd be a super cute set for myself if that necklace wansn't so freaking long. I looked online and it looks liek it'd be impossible to take out any links...though the lobster hook may be able to fit into them to make it shorter...

http://www.bluefly.com/Zara-Terez-silver-tassel-and-gold-cutout-oval-pendant-necklace/cat60028/313690601/detail.fly?partner=Gate_AFF_1992680&amp;c3=cj&amp;referer=cjunction_1992680_10436858_-793082517%3B

it's so 20s that i almost have to have this set...but i want the necklace to be shorter!!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Also I might be one of the few that thinks like this, but just because an item says it's $75 doesn't mean it's worth that much to the rest of the LBB community. A cute and rare (one person has it in their bag) $25 necklace would be more likely to get crazy trades than a $40 necklace.

For instance, THAT LEAF HINGE BRACELET!!! Whoever has that will _not_ give it up, apparently they've even passed up $60 trades or something like that. INSANE! It's so cuuuute.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha Rilee, not like you need anymore tips! i thought you already knew that because you're so good at trading!!
> 
> ...


 Do you mean everyone is passing on it? Because I bet a lot haven't gotten online and seen your offers, so just wait a little while longer and see.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha Rilee, not like you need anymore tips! i thought you already knew that because you're so good at trading!!


 Hahah I actually didn't know that one!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i have nothing against crazy trades, i'm just super bitter because it always seems like someone gets their trade accepted when I had put out the same offer haha. this bag has just mad me really sad lol so don't mind me today


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have nothing against crazy trades, i'm just super bitter because it always seems like someone gets their trade accepted when I had put out the same offer haha. this bag has just mad me really sad lol so don't mind me today


 I definitely get that, like when the filigree circle earrings got that Cargo duo set the day I let them go for some stupid $14 earrings. I was so distraught! D:

I'm making pecan bars and trading and posting here, it's an exciting day compared to yesterday hahahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

eugenia, what have you been offering for the cargo set? one of the girls is online right now and since I took away my $59 offer (since I traded up one of them items) I'm not sure if I want to trade $65 since that's my lowest combo now haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

nobody will take any of my 2 item offers for the betsey johnson blue stoned earrings! Im so frustrated. I want them so badly!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eugenia, what have you been offering for the cargo set? one of the girls is online right now and since I took away my $59 offer (since I traded up one of them items) I'm not sure if I want to trade $65 since that's my lowest combo now haha


 Right now the Robert Rose Bone Bracelet (this is the only thing in my bag I ABSOLUTELY do not want!) combined with an $18 item (I have 3 pairs of earrings). Then I am also combining the Cargo Blush Stick with $18 items too.. Someone take it!! haha


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, I hate how they have iphone/ipad stuff! I don't have either!


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im feeling like that now. I went directly from undergraduate, so by this last semester I was just beat. I have been ready to graduate for 6 months now and am over it. The worst part is my professors are assholes and treat me like garbage. Jenna's got it right. Having to give up doing things that I love, never having a social life, the stress, the TEARS. I just feel defeated. Two more weeks and I can leave. But I have the weight of this experience on me because of the amount of loans I had to take out to afford this damn school. Worst decision ever.


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I hate how they have iphone/ipad stuff! I don't have either!


 I have an apple air that I think the ipad cases would fit. But I find the ipad cases trade pretty well.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

I am jealous of Michelle H's bag!! She has so many bags and the CARGO SET!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im feeling like that now. I went directly from undergraduate, so by this last semester I was just beat. I have been ready to graduate for 6 months now and am over it. The worst part is my professors are assholes and treat me like garbage. Jenna's got it right. Having to give up doing things that I love, never having a social life, the stress, the TEARS. I just feel defeated. Two more weeks and I can leave. But I have the weight of this experience on me because of the amount of loans I had to take out to afford this damn school. Worst decision ever.


 I went immediately after undergrad too, and yeah our profs were horrible too...like I didn't work my butt off to get there. Thank god I had it paid for, and got some good travel and life experiences out of it. All I can say is the further out from it you get, the better you'll feel, and eventually it won't feel so terrrible. 2 years when you are 23-24 seems like a long time, but hopefully ten years from now I'll feel differently.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree. I graduated in May 2009, worked full time, then went back for a 2nd degree in August 2010...so I came here right after I got my second degree and it's a 6 year program. oops haha i'll be 30 when I'm done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel defeated everyday.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am jealous of Michelle H's bag!! She has so many bags and the CARGO SET!!


 wth. i want every single item in her bag haha. that really make me feel like canceling so i can start over. i feel liek giving up right away really bought my potential value down a lot


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

You guys suck, you have me wishing I could afford LBB SO BADLY right now. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

haha well most of us probably can't afford it. or shouldn't be getting them  that's okay though!

i'm going to pick up a film for my presentation tomorrow...and Im hoping that by taking a break from being by my computer will give me a lucky trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I offered her a $65 trade for her cargo set...we'll see what happens!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> wth. i want every single item in her bag haha. that really make me feel like canceling so i can start over. i feel liek giving up right away really bought my potential value down a lot


 I wonder how she did it?! Everything is pretty high priced too!

Also.. do you think it matters what you pink as your big item? Do you girls pick something you want? Or something you think other people will want? When I first started this month, I picked the BCB Rose Clutch, I didn't personally want it but I thought other people would.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha well most of us probably can't afford it. or shouldn't be getting them  that's okay though!


 Hahah I second this! I remember going back and forth about subscribing so much when I was thinking about getting my first bag because I shouldn't really be spending the money on this stuff... now I'm about to open my 3rd bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's probably a better way of doing it. If you aren't attached to your items you will be able to trade everything. Right now I only have the one thing to work with since I won't trade my watch.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys suck, you have me wishing I could afford LBB SO BADLY right now. LOL.


 lol, for me my subs are now less about financial budgeting and more about space budgeting. Where am I going to put all this crap?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Something I want, the few times I did it by something I thought wold trade well were a disaster and I regretted not being able to trade for the bag I really wanted when I could have picked it.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also.. do you think it matters what you pink as your big item? Do you girls pick something you want? Or something you think other people will want? When I first started this month, I picked the BCB Rose Clutch, I didn't personally want it but I thought other people would.


 I've done it both ways, and I ended up doing better in my bag where I choose something I knew other people would want. It allowed for me to get two really high priced items for it, which I then used to get the bag I wanted. BUT this could always backfire so I guess it depends how bad you want the item and whether you would be okay with the possibility of not getting it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

Agh I want to ship this one and choose a new one but i shouldn't.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 29, 2012)

I am sooo tempted to ship this bag and start another. I want that skull bracelet SO bad. Hmmm...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

Both times I was willing to trade my $98 bag are the times I did the best. I took $120+ offers that *included* a bag for my bag + extra items, and went from there. This time I don't have a bag anymore in my mix of stuff, but I do have a lot of high value (both retail and personal value) items that I'm going to love and use for sure. I'm very excited to get this bag shipped.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sigh. No offers while I was gone. Or trades accepted. At least this way I can focus on finishing up my schoolwork and just tell myself if nothing happens by tomorrow I'll just start a new bag


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

On the bright side, I just got a Revlon eyeshadow and eyeliner for 3 bucks at cvs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok I need help on this one. I really like my bcbg green watch but im getting a 126 offer for it with the nica elletra cross body and a bcbg coil bracelet. Should I take the trade and try to get other things with those items? I'm stuck on this one, I feel like I should just wait until tuesday before doing anything really big.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

BTW, I do not really like the nica bag, i'd just want to get rid of it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the bright side, I just got a Revlon eyeshadow and eyeliner for 3 bucks at cvs


 Nice score! I got a revlon lip butter and lipstick for 2 dollars yesterday, plus 4 more extrabucks. I love cvs!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

I really want to close my bag and ship. I don't see me trading anything in there unless it's up for a couple of my more desired items, but even at that I'm hesitant as I like what I have already. I actually traded down by about $30 (by offering two item trades for the things I reaaaally wanted) to get where I am. I'm getting about 20-40 offers an hour on all of my stuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i know!! their coupons and extra care bucks are great. they always know what I like and keep giving me revlon and allegra coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

One chick has offered the same item THREE different times for the same thing in the last couple hours. I think next time I'm just going to leave the offer there, instead of passing on it, just so I don't have to see it. Again. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know!! their coupons and extra care bucks are great. they always know what I like and keep giving me revlon and allegra coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahaha, they give me the same. Combine them with a manufacturers coupon plus ecbs and you get such incredible deals.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

haha, omg Stephanie, that trade is so hard to say no to! Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

wow seriously, someone offered me two semi nice items for my earrings and my internet went out for 30 seconds. and now someone else took the offer.... UGH.

this is so frustrating. that's the only actually decent trade today.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, omg Stephanie, that trade is so hard to say no to! Ahhhhhhhh!


 hahaha well i need sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and if i get some in addition to my wallet i may just keep the bag even if i lose money haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha well i need sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and if i get some in addition to my wallet i may just keep the bag even if i lose money haha


 FRRAAAAK you offered up the earrings and I LOVE THOSE EARRINGS, and I just got TWO new pairs of sunglasses... ahhhh! You may get a yes out of me. Ever since I saw the picture of those earrings I've been in lust.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

woo hoo!!! thanks for making my bag less crappy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

There you go Stephanie, have fun! LOL. I had AMAZEBALLS offers for those glasses but yours gave me the best personal value as I love me my big jewelry. You just appealed to me like no other. hahahahaha.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

hahah i knew you would like both of the pieces!! and even though I liked them, i thought about how little i wear jewelry like that and how much I neeeeed glasses!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess my fabulous large black Betsey and dark brown Big Buddha glasses will have to tide me over this summer. LOL. As if that's even a real life complaint! hahaha! I wore my dark brown Big Buddha ones today, with my Jardin Grecian earrings, and OMG, I felt like a celebrity with them on!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

someone just offered me this for the glasses : 





sadly the only thing I like are the $12 earrings haha so i'm gonna have to say no....what do you guys think?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahah i knew you would like both of the pieces!! and even though I liked them, i thought about how little i wear jewelry like that and how much I neeeeed glasses!


 I also think those aviators are on the smaller side (it says medium in the description and I assume they mean size) so I think they will be perfect for your face and taste in sunglasses! Me, I loves huuuuge sunglasses!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess my fabulous large black Betsey and dark brown Big Buddha glasses will have to tide me over this summer. LOL. As if that's even a real life complaint! hahaha! I wore my dark brown Big Buddha ones today, with my Jardin Grecian earrings, and OMG, I felt like a celebrity with them on!


 you're definitely rockin' it with the sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

My boyfriend will forever make fun of me for having aviators if I dont' trade these lol cuz he wears them too!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I also think those aviators are on the smaller side (it says medium in the description and I assume they mean size) so I think they will be perfect for your face and taste in sunglasses! Me, I loves the huuuuge sunglasses!


 OOO that's really good to know!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone just offered me this for the glasses :
> 
> ...


 If that person's name starts with a K, they have been making offers for nearly 24 hours straight, amazing offers, for those sunglasses. How many people have them? It's really hard to believe no one has said yes to her/him yet. I nearly did a few times.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't like the Robert Rose bracelets.. and they are hard to trade!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If that person's name starts with a K, they have been making offers for nearly 24 hours straight, amazing offers, for those sunglasses. How many people have them? It's really hard to believe no one has said yes to her/him yet. I nearly did a few times.


 YES that's the person. I'll defintely reject that offer than because those items aren't not looking good to me. and maybe they'll come back with better things.

only 2 have it.

also...HOLY price difference batman! tell me if i'm wrong...but these are the glasses right??

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/JewelryAccessories-sunglasses-Aviator_Sunglasses-lordandtaylor/213179


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the Robert Rose bracelets.. and they are hard to trade!!


 the silver ones? they are really cute in person!!! so are the bangles. so even if you can't trade them they are really cute anyway


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, those are it, and why I wasn't giving them up for almost anything! LOL. Your bag value may "look" low but when it has high personal value for you and it is more expensive elsewhere, then you know better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those are it, and why I wasn't give them up for almost anything! LOL. Your bag value may "look" low but when it has high personal value for you and it is more expensive elsewhere, then you know better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yayyy! i'm glad you knew about that before hand, i didn't want you to feel bad for giving me the expensive glasses haha. this worked out perfectly, and means I will NOT be giving them up unless I get "amazeballz" offers haha. 

that K person has like...12 items.wth?! she could have least offered the decent things haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

hmmm now what to do with this necklace haha. I could honestly ship my bag if I didn't have this necklace (and had something else I like instead).  yay! I think my bag is now worth $60 to me. so if trade my necklace with something that's worth $12 to me then I'll be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW, I do not really like the nica bag, i'd just want to get rid of it.


 Yup I don't know what to do about that one either. I don't really like that bag, but it sure seems like a good deal.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

ahhh i like that bag! i was just about to offer $100 items for it = my necklace and my wallet...but i havent' decided fully yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

wow this bag is smallll (nica yellow one)

http://www.nica.co.uk/product/hope-across-body


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I don't know what to do about that one either. I don't really like that bag, but it sure seems like a good deal.


 Well we no longer have to worry about it, she traded it for the pink bag instead.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

Betsey Johnson filed for bankruptcy so their stores are closing and such. I wonder if this is going to affect prices (sorry off topic I know, someone just said that they were on sale at Nordstom Rack).

I think the picture frames are the least desired item ever. I have had it for almost 2 days and not one offer. I took it because I would rather have a picture frame than what I wanted but I think I might be stuck with it lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

apparently you can only get nica products in the UK...hmmm that makes me want the elletra one even more haha. they have cute wallets. I wish they had some of those on LBB


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently you can only get nica products in the UK...hmmm that makes me want the elletra one even more haha. they have cute wallets. I wish they had some of those on LBB


 i wish i would have know that you really wanted it. I would probably have taken her very first trade offer for it and would have given it to you!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I think LBB gets new things every Monday!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i would have know that you really wanted it. I would probably have taken her very first trade offer for it and would have given it to you!


 Awww that's okay. I don't need another bag anyway haha. I really think it's cute, however my main reason for wanting it is so that I could try and get some small items I like from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm just hoping to keep raising the value of my bag. but if I didn't then I still would have liked to have that bag in the end.

I put out the offer anyway, we'll see if anyone wants it haha, i could go either way at this point since I do like the wallet i have (wish it was in green though).


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

okay someone is trying to take my glasses with a bib and haskell earrings....and she already has the $90 glasses in her bag. ummmm okay?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay someone is trying to take my glasses with a bib and haskell earrings....and she already has the $90 glasses in her bag. ummmm okay?


 Someone offered me just the bib for my glasses! lol wtf


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey jenna, how were the trades for your mascara? someone is offering me it for my necklace (same price). i wouldn't mind being stuck with it since i do need to fix my lashes a bit but not too much...does it trade at all?

people should know by now not to offer the bib unless it's with another item at least haha especially for something of that value


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

nevermind! they took away the offer


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I just got offered a pair of earrings and a bracelet ($40 value) for my $72 bag ):


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got offered a pair of earrings and a bracelet ($40 value) for my $72 bag ):


 ugh that sucks! when I had that bag last week everyone wanted it! I got offered quite a bit...but only by the same 2-3 people...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

If anyone was wondering about the core stud Vince Camuto earrings, I did a little photoshop work since I can't find a model picture anywhere.

I based it off of this video:

 
Not sure which placement is more accurate, I'm assuming the first but who knows! For some reason they kind of seem like they're meant for older women to me, but I love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

I am offering the cargo eyeshadow (the double one) and a $20 bracelet... totaling $58 for the cargo set!! lol I need this!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 29, 2012)

They restocked my R&amp;Em bag! :]


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I get a lot for it too but I picked that bag, I WANT IT. lol offer me some stuff for the things I don't want!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ugh that sucks! when I had that bag last week everyone wanted it! I got offered quite a bit...but only by the same 2-3 people...


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the vince camuto studs too, but no one will trade anything for them that I have.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I almost want to cancel this bag and get the Steve Madden bag, is that wrong?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am offering the cargo eyeshadow (the double one) and a $20 bracelet... totaling $58 for the cargo set!! lol I need this!


 good luck!! I offerd almost $70 and they rejected it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!! I offerd almost $70 and they rejected it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 WHAT?! Crazy!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i know!!! when I had it i only traded it because someone offered me a $54 bag...and I thought THAT was good!


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone was wondering about the core stud Vince Camuto earrings, I did a little photoshop work since I can't find a model picture anywhere.
> 
> I based it off of this video:


 
they are huge!!! good thing I didnt get them!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I really wish they would have better/more pics!


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

Someone offered me the 22 gem bib and 12 seed bead tassle earrings for this necklace I acquired. Should I go for it?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1052/zad-beaded-gold-chain-necklace

ive been getting a lot of semi okay offers for it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me the 22 gem bib and 12 seed bead tassle earrings for this necklace I acquired. Should I go for it?
> 
> ...


 that necklace is cute though!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

$10 more than value and you will have 1 extra item to use for bargaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me the 22 gem bib and 12 seed bead tassle earrings for this necklace I acquired. Should I go for it?
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me the 22 gem bib and 12 seed bead tassle earrings for this necklace I acquired. Should I go for it?
> 
> ...


 i wouldn't, that bib is another devil item (i would assume). I've never seen anyone trade it up


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

man i wish CS wasn't on california time haha 8am there is 10am here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me the 22 gem bib and 12 seed bead tassle earrings for this necklace I acquired. Should I go for it?
> 
> ...


 I think the necklace is cute too and would go well with a white or black flowy top.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone offered me the 22 gem bib and 12 seed bead tassle earrings for this necklace I acquired. Should I go for it?
> 
> ...


 I think it's cute too and would go well with a white or black flowy top. not so sure about the bibs, might be hard to trade if you don't really like it.


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

I think Ill use it to get what I want. Hopefully someone will trade me for the betsey blue studs! I have tried getting them like 20x now today.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Ill use it to get what I want. Hopefully someone will trade me for the betsey blue studs! I have tried getting them like 20x now today.


 I'm sending an offer for my necklace. If you decide to trade, I'll take that crap offer since I'm tired of waiting and passed up any half way decent offers I got already. lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

donna what offers did you have? i'm debating trading with you so we can find something we like in the offers..


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 29, 2012)

Did everyone see the previews that LBB posted on their Facebook page for this next week? I spy a few things I wouldn't mind owning


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't even remember, but it wasn't anything more than $5 over the value and most was under. When I got the higher ones it was early so I though I could easily get more than that, FAIL!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

haha i took your offer, it looks like yours have even worse offers than mine did!!! bah oh well. i'll probably be canceling anyways


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i hope you find something fun in mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Bleh, just the bibs. It's just a bad night!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 29, 2012)

Boo! I left trading basically for 2 days and no one accepted any of my offers. Did anyone else have great luck this weekend? I'm tempted to just give up and ship my bag already.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what time they stock the new items tomorrow, or it just random?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo! I left trading basically for 2 days and no one accepted any of my offers. Did anyone else have great luck this weekend? I'm tempted to just give up and ship my bag already.


 It's been a slow trading day. I think because people are waiting for tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what time they stock the new items tomorrow, or it just random?


 Not sure, but last monday morning there was nothing, and it seemed like new stuff started showing up in the afternoon. I'm on eastern time though, so maybe it was 9 or 10 am Pacific?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

donna you're so lucky!!! i made that offer and it never got accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> : (

I hate this bag ughhhhh


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, thanks! I will just stalk the site with my phone tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a slow trading day. I think because people are waiting for tomorrow or tuesday.


 Ya, I have 2 days on my bag left. I may pick your watch next if anymore are left. So cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> donna you're so lucky!!! i made that offer and it never got accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> : (
> 
> I hate this bag ughhhhh


 I was doing my usual thing, just offering it for anything, and for once it worked!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 29, 2012)

That necklace is actually really really pretty in person. I bought it off another site last week for 15$ because I couldn't get it on here.


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 29, 2012)

the more I look at the leaf bangles the more I like them. Im starting to think they would look cute with my watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That necklace is actually really really pretty in person. I bought it off another site last week for 15$ because I couldn't get it on here.


 Which necklace?


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the more I look at the leaf bangles the more I like them. Im starting to think they would look cute with my watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm finding the more that I look at everything the more I like it. The more time I spend trading, the more everything grows on me!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

i think i'm gonna go for crazy trading down to try and get a bag...but i want this bag to be worth it for me so i can keep the sunglasses!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Noooooooooo Genia! Not the macaroni bracelet!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooooooooo Genia! Not the macaroni bracelet!


 OMG I hate that thing!! I was trying to trade it for everything above and the same as retail but I finally gave up and got nail appliques.. which I actually like! Haha. I think I am ready to SHIP!! I gave up on getting a handbag or the cargo set. I have 9 items at $214, and I think I am happy with all of them!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Which necklace?


 
Oh crap I meant to quote someone but was in a rush to accept a really good offer. Let me go back and look for the post lol. It's the Zad beaded gold chain necklace... with the turquoise and magenta and light green beads. I keep switching from here to ebay to LBB to my kids etc. My Mom's bag is closing in an hour and I'm not that happy with it. Been debating between several offers for over 4 hours now and I'm starting to get anxious that if I dont just accept something either the clock will run out or someone else will take it =/  I'm trying to get her the Betsey Johnson Blue Jewel studs or bows because that is her birthstone.

What is everyone's name on LBB? I'm reading the posts and trying to find everyone's bags but am not having much luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm the suck at multitasking when I'm all amped up and trying to focus on anything related to a sale.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I hate that thing!! I was trying to trade it for everything above and the same as retail but I finally gave up and got nail appliques.. which I actually like! Haha. I think I am ready to SHIP!! I gave up on getting a handbag or the cargo set. I have 9 items at $214, and I think I am happy with all of them!


 You definitely have a nice haul there!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

wow no one wants my bag either haha.  I really wish I could have these glasses though...maybe i'll cancel my bag tomorrow morning and take them as my main item instead!

I guess fate doesn't want me to have an LBB this time!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

This one person keeps sending me the same crap offer over and over and over again. It's not just for one item either but for random multiple things in my bag. I wish we could permanently reject an offer or offers from a user for certain items or even freeze an item we know we aren't willing to trade at the moment.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow no one wants my bag either haha.  I really wish I could have these glasses though...maybe i'll cancel my bag tomorrow morning and take them as my main item instead!
> 
> I guess fate doesn't want me to have an LBB this time!


 What bag do you have?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one person keeps sending me the same crap offer over and over and over again. It's not just for one item either but for random multiple things in my bag. I wish we could permanently reject an offer or offers from a user for certain items or even freeze an item we know we aren't willing to trade at the moment.


 Are you sure that's not me? I'm trying to trade for everything and I'm sure I'm annoying people!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Like just now...I gave Leilani a crap offer! lol I hope I eventually get one of those cuffs in my bag and had to see if she had the only one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What bag do you have?


 I traded down almost $20 for the nila anthony belted bag, which I actually had before but traded up for 3 items. And then I could not get rid of them for the life of me so I traded down again...and now i'm back at basically nothing haha.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's not me? I'm trying to trade for everything and I'm sure I'm annoying people!


 Lol no it's not you, I'm trading for everything right now too so I'm sure I'm aggravating some folks because I can't keep up with what offers I've sent or haven't sent or what combinations of items I've used etc But this person just keeps sending me the same 1 item offer over and over again for different things in my bag. She's literally been trading all day it seems.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have two offers, one is not bad but I already have one of the bracelets from my last LBB. It's 2 of the silver robert rose bangles and the bcbs chunky one for $79 (i paid $99 for this bag)  and then someone else is offering me the zara terez clutch (which runs for $14 on ebay) and a candle...


----------



## maryissa (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone see the previews that LBB posted on their Facebook page for this next week? I spy a few things I wouldn't mind owning


 Ooohh, I saw that post! The Deux Lux Felix Small Duffle is so cute! I wouldn't mind owning it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have two offers, one is not bad but I already have one of the bracelets from my last LBB. It's 2 of the silver robert rose bangles and the bcbs chunky one for $79 (i paid $99 for this bag)  and then someone else is offering me the zara terez clutch (which runs for $14 on ebay) and a candle...


 Well hopefully some of these women who have been trading for bunches of smaller stuff will need to ship soon, and will consolidate and go for the big items, like wanting a bag or two in their bag!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I traded down almost $20 for the nila anthony belted bag, which I actually had before but traded up for 3 items. And then I could not get rid of them for the life of me so I traded down again...and now i'm back at basically nothing haha.


 Man I was hoping you were going to say you had the dr's bag in turquoise!

Does anyone know how the wall decals are trading and what kind of quality they are?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

yea let's hope so! I wouldn't be too heart broken if i had to cancel though I really screwed myself over by giving away everything and letting my emotions get to me this time haha. lesson learned i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it woudl have been a lot easier if i had started out with more than one thing I liked though...(of the 6). too bad they don't let you pick your exchange items.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm definitely not attached to this bag (since i just don't need another bag right now) so i'l try and get the DR one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

What does everyone mean when they say they paid 90 dollars or it's not worth my 60 dollars I paid? I thought the feew was 50 dollars a month for everyone?


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i'm definitely not attached to this bag (since i just don't need another bag right now) so i'l try and get the DR one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are so sweet! Only one person has it and I have offered her everything short of the moon for it, unfortunately I don't think she's budging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everyone mean when they say they paid 90 dollars or it's not worth my 60 dollars I paid? I thought the feew was 50 dollars a month for everyone?


 I paid the 50 to open the bag plus my $22 dollars in exchange credits. So i'm paying $72 for this...which is why i'm so unhappy with it!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I paid the 50 to open the bag plus my $22 dollars in exchange credits. So i'm paying $72 for this...which is why i'm so unhappy with it!


 Ok that makes more sense then what I was thinking lol. I thought everyone just meant that was the price of the item they chose to put in their bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know about the quality but they seem to trade okay, nothing wild but you should be able to make $1-5 depending on which one you have. Some are more popular than others. I'm sure others here can give you a better answer since they have had them in their bags and can tell you the kinds of offers they have gotten.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I see who was offering you the clutch and candle.... lol She finally got a bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

someone is offering me the nila yellow bag...but i think like 15 people have it and only 4 have the one i have. have those been making more trades then the one i have? i'm really not interested in getting a bag haha i just want to trade to a few items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I see who was offering you the clutch and candle.... lol She finally got a bag.


 haha yep. and now she's offering me the bag she got for mine!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone canceled before their trading was up? I think I am going to cancel but maybe not if it's a hassel.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone canceled before their trading was up? I think I am going to cancel but maybe not if it's a hassel.


 I haven't but i'm most likely doing it tomorrow. I'm not sure how easy it is but Jenna said it's really easy.  A lot of people on her have canceled before! I'm probably going to call at 10am and make sure I talk to Emily (they open at 8am pacfic time)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone canceled before their trading was up? I think I am going to cancel but maybe not if it's a hassel.
> 
> 
> I haven't but i'm most likely doing it tomorrow. I'm not sure how easy it is but Jenna said it's really easy.  A lot of people on her have canceled before! I'm probably going to call at 10am and make sure I talk to Emily (they open at 8am pacfic time)


 Ok I am going to cancel mine too. Not attached to it and the. Check to see what is added tomorrow, maybe open another.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok I am going to cancel mine too. Not attached to it and the. Check to see what is added tomorrow, maybe open another.


 same...i didn't like anything on their sneak peaks list though so we'll see! this gives me a good 10 hours to see if anyone really wants my glasses or bag enough to give me some good items.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooooooooo Genia! Not the macaroni bracelet!


 That made me laugh so hard.

I ended up getting that in one of my bags. At this point I've had so many different bags I can't keep straight what had what.

But I had the macaroni bracelet in one of them that shipped and should be coming soon. I made a second account because there was stuff I wanted, but I didn't want to wait to open a bag and I think it's the account that ended up with that. I just let it ship because I am hoping it looks better in person and I actually really love the colors that it is!

I'll take a real photo of it and let you all know how the macaroni bracelet is in person!

I shipped my bag today with my HK watch and the Inca clutch. It only had one day left anyways.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

it's REALLY getting frustrating seeing everyone making trades that I had offered earlier.  It makes me want to just give up on my bag right now haha. I just think i'm having bad luck with this one. I would e-mail her right now just to get it off my chest but i'm afraid david will respond again haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

what do you guys think? should i take the yellow bag offer? at this point i have nothing to lose haha

i might as well give it to this girl since she's the only one that even wants my bag haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i took the offer haha. someone is offering me a crappy $40 necklace and the $30 betsey bow earrings tha'ts the only offer haha sad. at least i made that other girl happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh good! I want to see some photos of that bracelet. It's so hard to tell from their pics. You're the one who said it reminded you of macaroni, and it stuck in my head! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's REALLY getting frustrating seeing everyone making trades that I had offered earlier.  It makes me want to just give up on my bag right now haha. I just think i'm having bad luck with this one. I would e-mail her right now just to get it off my chest but i'm afraid david will respond again haha


 Don't do it, see what happens overnight. If you get no decent offers, then cancel and see what new stuff they got to choose from.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what do you guys think? should i take the yellow bag offer? at this point i have nothing to lose haha
> 
> i might as well give it to this girl since she's the only one that even wants my bag haha


 No, you're right, there are a billion of those ones out there. I've been offered that one at least a dozen times for my watch.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i took the offer haha. someone is offering me a crappy $40 necklace and the $30 betsey bow earrings tha'ts the only offer haha sad. at least i made that other girl happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You probably could have made bank on the Betsey earrings....


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

It just seems like way too much work right now though, for a bag where I should have had better chances since i had exchange credits. bah. the last 2 nights i've woken up to zero offers so i'm not holding my hopes haha. I have a feeling my next one will go a little better than this one though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh good! I want to see some photos of that bracelet. It's so hard to tell from their pics. You're the one who said it reminded you of macaroni, and it stuck in my head! lol


 It totally does look like macaroni noodle jewelry though! That's what cracks me up about it. It kept reminding me of SOMETHING when I saw it but I couldn't figure out what, until that popped in my head and then I was like that's what it looks like!!

So funny.

It just makes me wonder if the people who made it noticed that and tried to play it off as supposed to look like bone jewelry, which kind of creeps me out anyways. I'd rather have macaroni noodles!

I really really love the bright neon-ness of it though so that's why I just went for it. It's one of those so ugly it's cute items to me


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the colors too. I love green, aqua, teal, blues, that whole spectrum. Nice bright summer colors.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You probably could have made bank on the Betsey earrings....


 i can still take the offer! should i? it'd be trading down by 8...so I would have gone doen 30 bucks since an hour ago haha oh well....maybe i will do better with the earrings.  the other item is the leather and fringe necklace...idk if i can trade that up at ALL


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i can still take the offer! should i? it'd be trading down by 8...so I would have gone doen 30 bucks since an hour ago haha oh well....maybe i will do better with the earrings.  the other item is the leather and fringe necklace...idk if i can trade that up at ALL


 Oh crap, I don't know about the necklace either.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> otherwise i would jump on the offer...because i actually want those betsey earrings haha


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

I would keep them if they're the item you really really want!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> otherwise i would jump on the offer...because i actually want those betsey earrings haha


 I was thinking if you pass that maybe she will come back with something better, but she won't. That bracelet is the item she picked. I traded her the necklace and felt lucky to get an even exchange for that one. Well maybe she will get lucky and trade it overnight so she can come back with something better.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i took the offer haha. someone is offering me a crappy $40 necklace and the $30 betsey bow earrings tha'ts the only offer haha sad. at least i made that other girl happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is that a 2 item offer or two seperate offers? If it's one offer for both I'll trade you for the bow earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few bracelets, a necklace and an ipad case in that price range I think. I wish I had another day on my bag, I just got the yellow bag shipped to me yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

Java, what's your name on LLB? I thought I had you friended on there but I don't see you! I don't know if I have you either Donna!

I'm resisting opening another bag! This site is ridiculous. It's like those Sanrio Surprise bags!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Java, what's your name on LLB? I thought I had you friended on there but I don't see you! I don't know if I have you either Donna!
> 
> I'm resisting opening another bag! This site is ridiculous. It's like those Sanrio Surprise bags!


 Well I'm easy to find, I'm Donna Johnson and using the same picture as here!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Elle, who are you on LLB?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Java, what's your name on LLB? I thought I had you friended on there but I don't see you! I don't know if I have you either Donna!
> 
> I'm resisting opening another bag! This site is ridiculous. It's like those Sanrio Surprise bags!


 Oh and Java is Stephanie who just traded one bag for another on LLB, so you can find her easy on the news feed.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh okay! I have her in my friends. I just was confused because her bag was different than I thought it would be lol.

I love those sunglasses and the yellow bag! I think both of those are awesome. That style of sunglasses is the kind I buy endless dupes of. My family makes fun of me

because I'll pick out the exact same sunglasses in different brands every single time.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

I am Laura Drew but my Mom has an account on there as well, she is Jean McPhee that I'm trading for her because she doesn't understand "the internet and all it's jazziness" as she likes to put it. It's a little stressful because she calls me 252342x a day to see how her bag is doing and comes over to my house 4-5x now so I can show her all the stuff on the site. I wish the woman would just take my old laptop that I've offered her and learn to hit refresh but she insists that she won't be able to handle it lol.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am Laura Drew but my Mom has an account on there as well, she is Jean McPhee that I'm trading for her because she doesn't understand "the internet and all it's jazziness" as she likes to put it. It's a little stressful because she calls me 252342x a day to see how her bag is doing and comes over to my house 4-5x now so I can show her all the stuff on the site. I wish the woman would just take my old laptop that I've offered her and learn to hit refresh but she insists that she won't be able to handle it lol.


 OMG that sounds like something my parents would do! That's so funny even though I completely understand your frustration! It's really nice of you to help her get an awesome bag though!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

Alright ladies I'm about to hit the hay, my two year old gets up waaaay to early and I need to get my rest so I can put my game face on for tomorrow's new items. I WILL get the Deux Lux Bag if I have to sell my firstborn child for it so help me. It was nice chatting with you all today!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that sounds like something my parents would do! That's so funny even though I completely understand your frustration! It's really nice of you to help her get an awesome bag though!


 Well she is my Momma afterall and I loves her and stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She called me at 2am yesterday. 2AM!! Because Dad woke her up snoring and she couldn't get back to sleep so she thought she would check in on her bag and her daughter. Notice how the bag  came first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am Laura Drew but my Mom has an account on there as well, she is Jean McPhee that I'm trading for her because she doesn't understand "the internet and all it's jazziness" as she likes to put it. It's a little stressful because she calls me 252342x a day to see how her bag is doing and comes over to my house 4-5x now so I can show her all the stuff on the site. I wish the woman would just take my old laptop that I've offered her and learn to hit refresh but she insists that she won't be able to handle it lol.


 Got you in my friends list now. OMG I was so jealous of the trade you got for your mom with that necklace and bracelet! That necklace is sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## maryissa (Apr 30, 2012)

OOOHH, they added a bunch of new items!

EDIT: MORE NEW THINGS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Sarah! They are giving out those Betsey bow earrings to everyone who opens a new bag! You should be able to get them now!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

alright, i had two good offers, and it was at 3am so obviously i was sleeping haha and now they're gone    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't get anymore offers for my bag though!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i hope by the time i cancel they'll stop giving away those silly iphone cases as one of the items haha (they're cute, but i don't have an iphone)


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

Just opened my bag a day earlier than original because I saw the coral jelly I really wanted only had 2 left! Thought I would get some of the new stuff that went up today but nope : ( Oh well, I got a few things to work with because of my referral credit!

Time to begin all over again : )


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened my bag a day earlier than original because I saw the coral jelly I really wanted only had 2 left! Thought I would get some of the new stuff that went up today but nope : ( Oh well, I got a few things to work with because of my referral credit!
> 
> Time to begin all over again : )


 My cheapo offer for your bag should have showed up. Anyway, just to let you know, there are still 8 of the coral ones left trading now. In case you want to consider a trade and hope to get it back.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope by the time i cancel they'll stop giving away those silly iphone cases as one of the items haha (they're cute, but i don't have an iphone)


 Are you still canceling? hahaha.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> alright, i had two good offers, and it was at 3am so obviously i was sleeping haha and now they're gone    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't get anymore offers for my bag though!


 I had five or six lowball offers to wake up to. It's already not looking good today!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had five or six lowball offers to wake up to. It's already not looking good today!


 Same here! I might just open a new bag instead of waiting for mine to close.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

ARGH! I tried to trade that same necklace for those earrings and they passed! I know how you felt yesterday javagirl!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! I might just open a new bag instead of waiting for mine to close.


 I'm holding out for one more day hoping things pick up this afternoon/tonight. If I'm still pretty much stuck where I'm at, then I will cancel tomorrow and start over.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, a good amount of offers that I had when opening up my bag were super low. The only decent ones I had were for my jelly but I'm not giving that up just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I am glad to see that Sarah got a better iphone case. I know she wasn't thrilled with the one she had and hopefully she can trade this one for the poppy one she likes.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

It's hard to get people to offer two or more items. I wish I had known this when I started. I wouldn't have given up my two items so quickly!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Poor Elaine wants this watch so bad. She's the only one who is offering really good trades for it, but she needs to get rid of a couple of "devil" items like that terrible block necklace. I don't mind the blue one but the one she has does not interest me at all. I also don't want to be stuck with that waddler iphone case.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Welllll I made Elaine happy and got stuck with the waddler. I just can't stand having only one thing to trade with! And I'm not so attached to the watch now that I see some great bags that I want so hopefully I can be a trading fool and work my way up to something good!


----------



## Shopper0427 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just opened a new bag because I had to have the Melie Bianco hobo with mesh pockets bag!!! Just FYI if anyone wants the other bags by this designer go to their website because the colors are way off on lbb compared to Melie Biancos website. Nice deep colors, not the nighter colors shown on llb.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still canceling? hahaha.


 yep, in a few min. haha


----------



## Shopper0427 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lighter not nighter colors lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I gotta go to a doctors appt (just a check up). I'm so bummed. Now that I got all this stuff I want to start trading NOW! Oh well, LBB will still be here when I get back.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

OMG I totally want that hobo! Calling now!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 30, 2012)

The new stuff up there is cute! I was thinking of taking a break this month but the new items are tempting. Has anyone had luck by starting with the more expensive bags and then trading down for a middle priced bag plus other items? I'm thinking of trying that this round.

FYI, I have the archipelago lip balm that's up there and it's great--very citrusy. Obviously it's not a high-end item, but if it's offered to you with other things you might really like it.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> yep, in a few min. haha


 Thanks for that! And it doesn't look weird at all.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Also I'd kill for that sequin duffel that is up now.


----------



## Shopper0427 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think there was only like 5 of those sequin duffles. Because they went so fast and in the news Feed you can see the members who got them and the opened their bags within mins of each other!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

FYI - Betsey Johnson sunglasses are on HauteLook today, including a few that I remember seeing on LBB!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

woo hooo i got it canceled! she was like "but that yellow bag is so cute and popular!" i'm like yaaaa i know but I want my main item back haha.

also she said they won't be stocking any cargo items this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI - Betsey Johnson sunglasses are on HauteLook today, including a few that I remember seeing on LBB!


 MANNN i can't get hautelook anymore because by the time they ship i'll be in italy!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

omg they're so cheapp!!!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo hooo i got it canceled! she was like "but that yellow bag is so cute and popular!" i'm like yaaaa i know but I want my main item back haha.
> 
> also she said they won't be stocking any cargo items this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When I opened up my bag this morning, there was tons of new makeup items... including Cargo! I wonder if she meant after today?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

ahhh so many new blushes though!! yeah she must have meant after today


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh so many new blushes though!! yeah she must have meant after today


 Aw man, I missed getting my glasses back from you. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( It's only 8:27 AM here. hahaha.


----------



## rougefirefly (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the Nica Hope Bag. I found this website and they look super adorable: http://www.nica.co.uk/lookbook/hope-collection


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got that hobo, I am pretty surprised, when I open up "bags" with actual bags in them, the jewelry items I get are in the $20 range, I just got a $40 necklace. Nothing I will wear but maybe it will give me a leg up in trading!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI - Betsey Johnson sunglasses are on HauteLook today, including a few that I remember seeing on LBB!


 omg I think I'm gonna buy the ones I have in my bag and trade them...I'll wait and see what I can trade for first, though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

ugh they keep trying to give me shameless necklaces with everything I want....or iphone cases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shopper0427 (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome you got that hobo!! It looks great from the designers website!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Nica Hope Bag. I found this website and they look super adorable: http://www.nica.co.uk/lookbook/hope-collection


 I want that purple one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i'm already wayyyy more happy with his bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (besides the iphone case haha) 

what the crap is a bikini bag though!??! haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm already wayyyy more happy with his bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (besides the iphone case haha)
> 
> what the crap is a bikini bag though!??! haha


 HOW CUTE! When you travel, a pouch to store your bikini! If I had something on the lower end to offer you for that I so would!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

people already really want my bikini bag and lydell necklace!! someone offered me the gorjana earrings for it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> HOW CUTE! When you travel, a pouch to store your bikini! If I had something on the lower end to offer you for that I so would!


 ooo that might be nice in italy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it looks more your style with the flower and hawaiian feel haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm freaking out about that Felix bag! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ooo that might be nice in italy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it looks more your style with the flower and hawaiian feel haha


 I do loves it!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people already really want my bikini bag and lydell necklace!! someone offered me the gorjana earrings for it!


 That was me! I'm looking to ship my bag soon and I love the necklace!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I offered $42 over the value of the Felix bag for it. 



 We'll see how that goes, I guess. lol.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

I think this person accidentally traded me her eye shadow quad for the one that I have now. She keeps trying to get it back but I like this color set better : ) I always feel bad with stuff like this... but she has a lot of items. She could get it back if she really wanted to!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That was me! I'm looking to ship my bag soon and I love the necklace!


 OOOO i'm so tempted to take that offer but I also love the necklace!!! did you get good offers for your earrings?

also everyone is offering me like +5 trade ups for my bikini pouch haha


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember getting a lot of good trade up offers for them, but I wasn't budging because I wanted to get the bracelet to match. I deleted the offers or I'd let you know which they were, Now that I'm not getting the bracelet, I'm focusing on your necklace. lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

haha when's your ship time? i have a presentation in like 2 hours i need to work on so i'm not really focusing on trading right now haha (well i am, but i shouldnt be)


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha when's your ship time? i have a presentation in like 2 hours i need to work on so i'm not really focusing on trading right now haha (well i am, but i shouldnt be)


 I still have over 1 day left; I'm just itching to get some new items lol. I can wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I would ship this bag and immediately open a new one for that Felix sequin duffle, but that's not even an option. ugggggggh.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Stephanie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

This may have been asked before but  if i open a bag today will they still want me to open another one sometime in the next five days as it is the beginning of the month? Also do they release a bunch of new stuff on the 1st? I have heard trading is better at the beginning of the month bc there are so many people trading. I am really debating opening a new bag for this bcbg mint ribbon watch - i almost traded for it earlier this month but now its the only thing that really catches my eye.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would ship this bag and immediately open a new one for that Felix sequin duffle, but that's not even an option. ugggggggh.


 I want that soooo bad.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Stephanie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 your welcome!! the earrigns are more my style anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you should be getting great offers soon since that's the only one!

i already traded my pouch for a 2 item $40 trade haha but i traded down one of them for the cute earrings i always want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Stephanie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg that necklace you two traded is GORGEOUS! And, hmm... Stephanie now has the earrings that match my bracelet... *waggles eyebrows*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may have been asked before but  if i open a bag today will they still want me to open another one sometime in the next five days as it is the beginning of the month? Also do they release a bunch of new stuff on the 1st? I have heard trading is better at the beginning of the month bc there are so many people trading. I am really debating opening a new bag for this bcbg mint ribbon watch - i almost traded for it earlier this month but now its the only thing that really catches my eye.


 I believe they say that if you have a bag open anytime within the 1st of the month, that counts as your bag for that month. For instance, I opened a bag yesterday and it will count as my bag that I am charged for this month. If I decide to open another after this one I currently have open, that will count as an additional bag.

I don't know if there is a "best time of the month" for trading. I haven't been with LBB since they have gone through the start of the month, but my guess is that a lot of people are going to open bags tomorrow when they get their monthly email. That said, I can imagine it is going to be a lot of fighting for the items you want in the gallery, which is why I decided to open mine a day early and make sure I got the item I want. Plus, it gives me a day of trading my items up so that I will have lots of good stuff to offer when everyone opens their bags with new items tomorrow.

That is just me guessing though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

now i have both colors of those earrings that never trade haha.  oops

i have a good feeling about this bag though  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i can trade up or at least end up with things i really want today.

by the way, eugenia, your offers are the best so far for the kit!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been getting offers constantly for it! I'll probably pass on them all though unless I get an amazing one so I can ship my bag. I just need to trade this Shameless necklace now!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that necklace you two traded is GORGEOUS! And, hmm... Stephanie now has the earrings that match my bracelet... *waggles eyebrows*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 muhahaha, yeah i really like these, your offer is the only good one i have right now haha. and i'm kind of tempted since they're so cute...but the fact that i could wear these audrey ones everyday with whatever outfit is appealing haha


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks - That is helpful. I guess I just am not sure if i should wait bc if they release more items tomorrow there may be something i like better but if not it may be hard to get the watch...AHH idk what to do!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

> i'm already wayyyy more happy with his bag  (besides the iphone case haha)
> 
> what the crap is a bikini bag though!??! haha


 What iphone case is it? I have a necklace that I don't really want.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i can't rememeber what blog i saw this on, but the $20 earrings i have now are GORGEOUS in person!!! i dont' have time to look it up again but i'll post the link later


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What iphone case is it? I have a necklace that I don't really want.


 it's the tut one. is there one you want? i can try and get it for you


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i'm offer my iphone case to people with $18 items haha

so if anyone wants it...i'm letting it go pretty easily


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I want one of the $40 ones, my necklace is $40 so I thought it would be a fair trade but no one has taken it yet.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm offer my iphone case to people with $18 items haha
> 
> so if anyone wants it...i'm letting it go pretty easily


 And I thought you could only have one bag at a time?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want one of the $40 ones, my necklace is $40 so I thought it would be a fair trade but no one has taken it yet.
> 
> And I thought you could only have one bag at a time?


 You can but people are cheaters with multiple accounts!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Screen capped this to remember my all time high on LBB 'cause I'm offering pretty much half of my stuff for that damn Felix bag! LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

you can. that girl has been cheating all week.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You can but people are cheaters with multiple accounts!


 And when you click on one of her accounts it says "Ashlyn Renee". YEAH YOU HIDING SOMETHING THERESA AND WE ALL SEE YOU.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL GET HER GIRL!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And when you click on one of her accounts it says "Ashlyn Renee". YEAH YOU HIDING SOMETHING THERESA AND WE ALL SEE YOU.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL GET HER GIRL!


 lol I need to like their facebook and call her out, because I have nothing to do at work today.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

I may want your iphone case when i open a bag in a minute I'm waiting for confirmation via "chat" that this bag will count for next month but noone is responding. If they dont hurry up i figure i can just skip next month. so whatever. I've been meaning to trade for an iphone case for a while just never had something i wanted to trade for it but from the looks of things im not going to be super excited about some of the added items in my bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i wish i had nothing to do today haha so i could trade all my crap. i only like 3 of my ittems of the 6 (the cargo kit, the audrey earrings and the $20 ones i don't remember their name)

i want to stay home and trade haha but i have a presentation boo


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

wow. someone offered me the $10 decals for my audrey earrings.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your name on lbb?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow. someone offered me the $10 decals for my audrey earrings.


 Someone keeps offering those for my cargo cream blush. NOPE.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I want those salt and pepper shakers.. The wine bottle and glass!! Usually those are items NO ONE WANTS and of course, now that I have a pair of ugly earrings, everyone wants the salt and pepper shaker lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i want the wine bottle too!!


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

Im actually excited that my bag is ending tomorrow night. I spent way too much time on this website! 

As long as I can get rid of the 3 things I dont want and get the Betsey Blue studs and the ZAD feathered bangles Ill be happy.

But question. Now that I got the iphone case I originally wanted, I kind of want the rain case back. What do you think.





the case I wanted





the case I sort of want to trade back for.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im actually excited that my bag is ending tomorrow night. I spent way too much time on this website!
> 
> ...


 I love the first case A LOT, but everyone's tastes are different. If I had an Iphone 4gs, I'd be trading hard for that case.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

I prefer the rain case! I really thought it was cute when you had it, but you tried so hard to get the other one lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a picture or video of someone actually _wearing _either of these:


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Try googling the name?
 



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a picture or video of someone actually _wearing _either of these:


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try googling the name?


 Much harder than it sounds lol. The names on lbb aren't the actual names, and when you google them you pretty much just get lbb results.


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

haha. maybe Ill try and get both? The rain case is newer so Ill wait on that one until I sign up for my next bag. That way I can switch out my phone with a bunch of cute cases.

So Ill stick with the case that I have. But gah the rain has such pretty, bright colors for summer! Im so torn.

Nobody wants the leather and fringe necklace that I have. Even when I try and get cheaper things!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

how do i get rid of this iphone case haha. i'm offering it to $18 items!!!


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

Which case is it?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe find something of lesser value that you would actually like?
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do i get rid of this iphone case haha. i'm offering it to $18 items!!!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try googling the name?


 Believe me I have, extensively.


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

If anyone has the gold ZAD feather bangles and is just using them to trade. You should trade with me! I actually want them and my bag ships tomorrow!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 30, 2012)

Aughhh. Everything I add to my cart has an Iphone case, and the wall decorations as the add ons! It doesn't matter what price point. So frustrating.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love to trade for an iphone case, not the character ones though - one of the printed ones. my name is april mcleod on lbb if anyone is interested.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

Haha! I would get my bracelet after I give Stephanie those earrings!


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

well i just realized I wasted an hour on lbb. Time to leave for school. Well at least get ready to leave! 

ta ta. Hopefully someone accepts my trades!


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 30, 2012)

NVR mind i got one! and it is the rain drop one so if you want to trade back snllama - let me know!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Gahh Sarah is tempting me with a 60 dollar trade for my betsey sunglasses....which I"m debating just buying from hautelook. But I'll never get rid of an iphone case and a necklace lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love an iphone case too (the $40 ones), I have a $40 necklace for fair trade.


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

haha thanks! I probably will keep the one I got since I loved it the minute I saw it. And loved it when I first heard about lbb a few months ago.


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

So I decided my bag couldn't really get any better for me. I am super thrilled with what I got because I like dainty jewelry. I only have 4 items, but I decided that was better than the 7-8 I had that I was meh about.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 30, 2012)

LBB has gotten me obsessed with Betsey earrings.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like someone screwed up. Did you see that trade for a Betsey bag and all they got was a $15 pair of earrings?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like someone screwed up. Did you see that trade for a Betsey bag and all they got was a $15 pair of earrings?


 Looks more like someone trading with themself to me.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more like someone trading with themself to me.


 Could be, I guess I never saw anyone be so blatant with the uneven trades. I thought it has to be a mistake.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, I guess I never saw anyone be so blatant with the uneven trades. I thought it has to be a mistake.


 Looks like a boyfriend/husband account to me.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like someone screwed up. Did you see that trade for a Betsey bag and all they got was a $15 pair of earrings?


 That trade killed me. I wanted that so bad and had such high trades out for it :/ These people and their two accounts stink.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope she gets charged for both bags since it's pretty blatant.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a boyfriend/husband account to me.


 Probably, at first his name on the account was Matthew Caputo...not a J last name. And I notice her name is Vicki Cee....hmmm Cee as in Caputo perhaps?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh that is actually my friend, that is funny. Her husband is named Matt so it probably is a fake account ):


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That trade killed me. I wanted that so bad and had such high trades out for it :/ These people and their two accounts stink.


 Yeah I had a $65 trade in there, but didn't really expect to get it. But then I saw $15 and said, "WTF!!!!!!!"


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh that is actually my friend, that is funny. Her husband is named Matt so it probably is a fake account ):


 Does she know that they will charge her for both bags?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

She will probably call and cancel the one on the order account.



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Does she know that they will charge her for both bags?


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

I had no idea people did that? Not cool, not cool.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had no idea people did that? Not cool, not cool.


 A lot of people do it. It's really lame, and it is a great reason for LBB to take away the cancel after opening your bag option all together, which would suck.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She will probably call and cancel the one on the order account.


 They won't let her keep the good bag and cancel the crap bag. She will either have to cancel both or buy both.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, a good amount of offers that I had when opening up my bag were super low. The only decent ones I had were for my jelly but I'm not giving that up just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What color is your jelly?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

It would likely take away a lot of business if they took away the cancel option, but I do like how I hear they make people like that either cancel both bags or buy both. That makes sense to me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They won't let her keep the good bag and cancel the crap bag. She will either have to cancel both or buy both.


 Not if they don't know, since it's under a different name.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would likely take away a lot of business if they took away the cancel option, but I do like how I hear they make people like that either cancel both bags or buy both. That makes sense to me.


 Right, but can they do that if they don't have the accounts under the same name? It would likely take a way a lot of business if they went out of business because of those types...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

She says she plans on buying both bags.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish people would decide if they want my crazy $125 or $135 trades for that Deux Lux bag. I only have one day, one hour left, and I'm about to change my mind about that wild price difference of a trade and just forget about it. lol.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also I'd kill for that sequin duffel that is up now.


 Ahhh my friend got that! I'm trying to convince her to trade me for it, she said she would only trade it for the exact same bag in a different color. Maybe she'll let me borrow it


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Seriously, I don't understand how you guys get 6 items. I get offers for 2 items for my one bag that is half the value!


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they don't know, since it's under a different name.


 I have a feeling it's only a different first name and both are registered under Caputo and maybe even with the same address. I think they are used to SHENANIGANS!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also I'd kill for that sequin duffel that is up now.


 My gf got that bag last night while working the night shift. I'm trying to get her to trade me for it and she said the only way she was trading is if it were for the same bag in a different color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I can at least convince her to let me borrow it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I love the word shenanigans. Just in case you didn't notice... lol


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the word shenanigans. Just in case you didn't notice... lol


 It's a good word! But I also don't anyone actually purchasing both of those bags...what's the point of that trade if you are buying both...idk, maybe I'm skeptical and no offense to your friend, Vee, but yeahhhhh....


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

She just called LBB and they told her she didn't do anything wrong, shes allowed to have 2 bags.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I sort of want that BCBGeneration cuff, with the stones, in either color. Well, more than sort of want it. I'm just trying to figure out what I'm willing to give up for it. I love everything I have. The Deux Lux trade is already killing me enough if they accept. lol! I should just ship this bag and hope they restock the Deux Lux duffle. They told someone on their FB they had no more rose clutches a while back and they ended up putting more on LBB just days later...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Part of me wishes that they didn't tell you the value of the item until you officially paid for it or something. I think then a lot of people would trade more on if they like the product then oh man, that's not the same value.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She just called LBB and they told her she didn't do anything wrong, shes allowed to have 2 bags.


 

But according to their reply to my fb wall post, you are not allowed to trade with yourself...which she is doing.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Part of me wishes that they didn't tell you the value of the item until you officially paid for it or something. I think then a lot of people would trade more on if they like the product then oh man, that's not the same value.


 ia, but at the same time, a lot of people would feel ripped off at fifty dollars a bag.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Apr 30, 2012)

I need help! I want to get the Nila Anthony studded crossbody bag but can't decide between black or tan?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

True, but I think it would make trading much easier, for me at least. I wish people would just take my stuff so I am just going to complain about everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ia, but at the same time, a lot of people would feel ripped off at fifty dollars a bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Okay I offered $170 for that damn $93 bag. If they don't accept, I give up and I'm likely shipping my bag by tonight. I'll just keep an eye on the gallery because it's actually very likely they'll have that bag again, or something similar. I don't know why I'm making that crazy trade offer. I feel insane. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need help! I want to get the Nila Anthony studded crossbody bag but can't decide between black or tan?


 I had my eye on both the black and pink one!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't wait for that 5-8pm time period where most people are off of work and hopefully trading like crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww. I traded my $95 Rouge Jardin beaded necklace this morning for the Melie Bianco Double Belted bag and now the same girl is trying to trade me back the RJ necklace PLUS another necklace to get the bag back lol. I feel bad.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

It says right on LBB's FB that they will have a few colors and variations of the Felix duffle on the site this week. WTF am I trading all of my stuff away for? I should just ship this bag and get ready. hahahaha.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people do it. It's really lame, and it is a great reason for LBB to take away the cancel after opening your bag option all together, which would suck.


 I sort of do it. I have an account for me (with my card), I have an account for my Mom (with her card) and now my Mom's BFF wants to open an account after hearing my Mom go on about it. My Mom is PC illiterate so I pretty much manage her account. She comes over and looks at the gallery and makes a list of stuff she wants in her bag and then I do the trading for her.  We trade with each other if it helps the other get what they want in their bag or I'll try and get something she wants in my bag and get something I want in her bag in return because when they ship we can just give it to each other from our box. I honestly don't really see anything wrong with it tbh... We have both had our first bags shipped and are now on our second in only a week. I don't think it's any different then helping each other out on here or with your friends IRL. As long as you are paying for both bags and not cancelling one bag with a bunch of crappy low cost items and shipping the other bag with a bunch of high cost stuff it shouldn't be a problem. They aren't losing any business on it at all imo since both accounts are being paid on.

But the whole cancelling one bag and keeping another thing is crappy and WILL eventually cause LBB to retract the cancel option. Which sucks.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, no that is fine...you are all keeping your bags, which is what makes the difference to me. If you use a fake account to get a second "main" item, then cancel, that is where the problem lies.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Traded down by $12 and got the BCBGeneration cuff I've lusted after for weeks now. Pretty happy with that trade! I think that cuff is uber sexy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Just opened up the most recent lbb of mine to arrive, and WOW. this matt and nat wallet is AMAZING quality. If I had saw it in store, I definitely would've been willing to pay well over 55 dollars for it.  I definitely want to look into more of their stuff.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok if anyone has either of the BCBG blue gem earrings I am willing to trade 35-45 dollars for them depending on what items you want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok if anyone has either of the BCBG blue gem earrings I am willing to trade 35-45 dollars for them depending on what items you want.


 There are BCBG blue gem earrings? Or are you talking about the Betsey Johnson ones?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm so cuff and sexy bracelet obsessed right now! I hope the Shameless dragonfly cuff comes back into stock as I have absolutely loved every photo/video I've seen of it. I seriously don't know why I keep trying for bags, I looove accessories and have so many bags as is. lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

> Just opened up the most recent lbb of mine to arrive, and WOW. this matt and nat wallet is AMAZING quality. If I had saw it in store, I definitely would've been willing to pay well over 55 dollars for it.  I definitely want to look into more of their stuff.


 Which one did you get? I got one in my first bag and I LOVE IT.. Someone just offered me 2 of the same pair of earrings for a bracelet set, I am pretty sure it was someone from here. I have the same pair of earrings that I can't get rid of! I don't want 3 of them lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

mannnn i had no good offers while i was gone for the last 6 hours!!!

oh well, it's better then getting good ones and not being able to accept them since i was in class haha

these earrings will be the death of me. cant' believe i got stuck with them in both colors!!

should i trade up my audrey earrings? or my $20 shell and stone ones? they're both really popular...but i also really want them both...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (Apr 30, 2012)

by the way, they def know when a person has 2 accounts... i have one under my name, and my mom has one under hers and i went to cancel mine (i didnt trade with myself or any reason like that haha i just fudged it up) and they knew the other account... but they check to make sure you didnt trade with yourself. that's how i knew about the policy where if you do trade with yourself they make you buy both or cancel both. i guess they look at your IP or something... i'm not sure. it could be the address too actually


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which one did you get? I got one in my first bag and I LOVE IT..
> Someone just offered me 2 of the same pair of earrings for a bracelet set, I am pretty sure it was someone from here. I have the same pair of earrings that I can't get rid of! I don't want 3 of them lol


 the foldover wallet! It's amazing, it's not really my color though (for some reason, I could've sworn I was getting black and it's yellow) so I think I'll give it to my roommate for her birthday.

Ok, I see what the issue is, it looks brown on the site/ in the email they sent me, and its definitely  mustard yellow.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish there was a way to know WHEN the other Deux Lux bags were showing up. It can be anytime between today and tomorrow.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have to remind myself to be patient this time. things will trade eventually (hopefully haha). and i shouldn't give up so early!

i just hate those two earrings i have. has anyone had luck with the beaded $14 ones? i've been doubling them and trying to get $26-28 items


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mannnn i had no good offers while i was gone for the last 6 hours!!!
> 
> ...


 Did you end up canceling and opening a new bag?? :]


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!





Edit: I can't figure out how to put the picture itself in the spoiler! Just the link apparently.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

OH NO! I traded the audrey earrings for the betsey ones because i thought that leilani would get the offer and accept haha but some other girl took it instead!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have to remind myself to be patient this time. things will trade eventually (hopefully haha). and i shouldn't give up so early!
> 
> i just hate those two earrings i have. has anyone had luck with the beaded $14 ones? i've been doubling them and trying to get $26-28 items


 I had _terrible _luck with the "'ZAD Beaded Gold Chain Earrings" and the "Robert Rose Beaded Teardrop Earrings" (in orange, the blue ones traded for something good from what I remember) doubling them up might work though :]


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH NO! I traded the audrey earrings for the betsey ones because i thought that leilani would get the offer and accept haha but some other girl took it instead!


 well if you want to give me the betsey earrings Ive been offering two items alll day long! And nobody is budging!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 Oh wow what an awesome haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love that little green clutch (wallet? I'm useless with these fashion terms haha)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, no, Stephanie, lol, I was right in the middle of trading you Tonga when that other chick accepted your offer! hahahahaha!


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

oh nvm wrong ones.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, no, Stephanie, lol, I was right in the middle of trading you Tonga when that other chick accepted your offer! hahahahaha!


 nooooooooo!!!!!! UGH.  *swear word*

jkdasjfkldsjfdklsjaflas


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

So it was you! LOL I got the trade offer for the 2 earrings and I have a pair of them too (I don't need 3), NOBODY wants those darn things! I don't wear earrings and my holes have closed so if I get stuck with them I am going to have a pair of earrings and have nothing to do with them lol



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have to remind myself to be patient this time. things will trade eventually (hopefully haha). and i shouldn't give up so early!
> 
> i just hate those two earrings i have. has anyone had luck with the beaded $14 ones? i've been doubling them and trying to get $26-28 items


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i seriously don't even want these betsey earrings haha this sucks.

and i would take your offer sarah but i already have those bangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i seriously don't even want these betsey earrings haha this sucks.
> 
> and i would take your offer sarah but i already have those bangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Get those earrings back somehow before tomorrow and you will get Tonga back from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm offering 2 products worth $50 and nobody is going for them! And they are decent items. Im so frustrated. Since I think the only Lydell earrings are being circulated between a wife/husband account deal.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Will trade Tonga back to you if you get your hands on the BCBGeneration chunky chain necklace, as well.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i seriously don't even want these betsey earrings haha this sucks.
> 
> and i would take your offer sarah but i already have those bangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You want my Egyptian earrings for those?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Get those earrings back somehow before tomorrow and you will get Tonga back from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 i'll work on it! i ended up trading my betsey earrings (which btw have terirble offers besides Sarah's...seirously) for the ones you were offering me for the audrey earrings haha sigh. i was tempted by them anyways so it works out. i'll try to get the audrey ones back for you tho!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You want my Egyptian earrings for those?


 ahh i'm sorry! i didn't refresh here quick enough!! I would have!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will trade Tonga back to you if you get your hands on the BCBGeneration chunky chain necklace, as well.


 muahha i'll work on this too. i'm seriously going to be up to my head in blush soon


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been trying forever to get those betsy johnson blue bow earrings, but no one ever budges on them for my offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm never trading up this bcbg coil bracelet...


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope I get them before my bag trading expires! There is a new one that is pearls and pink, they are ADORABLE!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

HAHA. Stephanie, did you see that trade for the Moroccan earrings? I *almost* took it. Had those nail wraps been the pink leopard ones it would have been a deal.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

I've got a trade offer for the bcbgeneration textured cuff with stones for my sequin clutch. I'm not insanely attached to the clutch and I have almost 4 days left, do you think that bracelet trades well? 

For what it's worth, it's the only one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA. Stephanie, did you see that trade for the Moroccan earrings? I *almost* took it. Had those nail wraps been the pink leopard ones it would have been a deal.


 I KNOW! i'm still debating taking the one with the butterfly necklace...however i don't wear nail wraps haha. plus knowing that person...they'll come back with something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

weee had to make a 2 item trade (with my worst items/things i didnt like) but I got my 20s earrings back! YAY!  and i gained a buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and let's be honest, i don't need 7 items. and that fringe necklace and those beaded earrings were not gonna budge.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a trade offer for the bcbgeneration textured cuff with stones for my sequin clutch. I'm not insanely attached to the clutch and I have almost 4 days left, do you think that bracelet trades well?
> 
> For what it's worth, it's the only one.


 I haven't had crazy trades on it yet, though I do believe I had a few two item offers. I pass on them so quickly it's all just a blur. lol. That said, I loooove both cuffs. I have the silver one and love loves the gold one too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had crazy trades on it yet, though I do believe I had a few two item offers. I pass on them so quickly it's all just a blur. lol. That said, I loooove both cuffs. I have the silver one and love loves the gold one too!


 I have the gold one, lol if you have lower items that are cute I might be willing to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not a big bracelet person, so I'm definitely just using it as a stepping stone, the clutch wasn't getting many offers.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weee had to make a 2 item trade (with my worst items/things i didnt like) but I got my 20s earrings back! YAY!  and i gained a buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and let's be honest, i don't need 7 items. and that fringe necklace and those beaded earrings were not gonna budge.


 I really like those earrings! It was painful for me to trade them for my Kenneth Jay Lane cuff, but I think I'm going to get a lot of use out of that cuff if I end up with it. It's super classy! I need more "business friendly/professional looking" jewelry. loool.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i'm sorry jenna! I don't like that bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm not a gold person!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those earrings! It was painful for me to trade them for my Kenneth Jay Lane cuff, but I think I'm going to get a lot of use out of that cuff if I end up with it. It's super classy! I need more "business friendly/professional looking" jewelry. loool.


 yeah i was sad when i gave it away in my last bag as well haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck trading the "Haskell Fabric Bib Necklace with Studs"?

Spoke too soon! just traded hahaha :]


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 OH WOW!! What a great bag!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Aghhh I want the deux lux felix zip wallet sooo bad, too


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i'm still keeping your trades up eugenia haha they are tempting me (for the cargo set). but I don't know if i want to have the light pink blush hmmm. and i already have santorini. it looks like the person with maui and big easy won't budge


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 Did you get that green clutch from LBB?? It's so cute!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 Did you get that green clutch from LBB?? It's so cute!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 Did you get that green clutch from LBB?? It's so cute!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

So, I can have two bags at once if I don't trade with myself and buy both, if I understand correctly, right?


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahh I just spotted a picture of the coral jelly on their facebook page and I loveeeee it. Definitely not letting that guy go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 Did you get that green clutch from LBB?? It's so cute!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

btw i found those earrings i was talking about:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-241EEgSL_1c/T5iwSWs-g1I/AAAAAAAABJA/8mU1tStGRTM/s1600/P1040255.jpg


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

all of my posts are being held for moderation





Woo! I got through! I keep trying to ask this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a bag in today. I love it. The Nila Anthony Mesh bag is so much cuter in person! And the Candle and brown bag are larger too! Picture in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


 Did you get that green clutch (wallet?



) from LBB?? It's so cute!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OH WOW!! What a great bag!!


 Thanks! I'm all moved into the wallet and bag and have the candle burning. Lol.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm still keeping your trades up eugenia haha they are tempting me (for the cargo set). but I don't know if i want to have the light pink blush hmmm. and i already have santorini. it looks like the person with maui and big easy won't budge


 Ahh my bag is closing in minutes BUT I am super happy because I got the Betsey Johnson Pearl Round Studs!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok I shipped my bag lmao. Stephanie are you still getting crazy offers for the cargo kit? I"m thinking of choosing it as my first item so I have a lot to work with...or the betsey johnson anchor bag, or the felix wallet, but I don't want to get attached to it then refuse to trade it. I WANT A CRAZY HAUL FOR ONCE.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh my bag is closing in minutes BUT I am super happy because I got the Betsey Johnson Pearl Round Studs!!


 THOSE ARE SO CUTE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I shipped my bag lmao. Stephanie are you still getting crazy offers for the cargo kit? I"m thinking of choosing it as my first item so I have a lot to work with...or the betsey johnson anchor bag, or the felix wallet, but I don't want to get attached to it then refuse to trade it. I WANT A CRAZY HAUL FOR ONCE.


 NO haha. only eugenia's and yours!!! everyone else is like meh. someone just offered me $14 earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I shipped my bag lmao. Stephanie are you still getting crazy offers for the cargo kit? I"m thinking of choosing it as my first item so I have a lot to work with...or the betsey johnson anchor bag, or the felix wallet, but I don't want to get attached to it then refuse to trade it. I WANT A CRAZY HAUL FOR ONCE.


 Whats your name on there?! I dont think I am following you! I need to stalk what you got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

autumn is that you with that necklace? i have been trying to get that for seriously this whole month ugh. LUCKY!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your name on there?! I dont think I am following you! I need to stalk what you got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Jenna G.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recently made a whole bunch of trades down to a cargo eye shadow duo lol. i'm so bad at this because I want things and need instant gratification lmao.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh my bag is closing in minutes BUT I am super happy because I got the Betsey Johnson Pearl Round Studs!!


 i'm sorry!! i really don't like that cargo set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont' wear eyeshadow (besides brown).  but i'm happy you got the earrings! those are really cute!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> autumn is that you with that necklace? i have been trying to get that for seriously this whole month ugh. LUCKY!


 The turquoise Carol Dauplaise one? Yep! I'm so amazed that my offer got accepted, I'm just trying to trade up atm so I can get both the haskell bib and the zab collar necklace in my bag hahaha


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

so many random people are following my bag haha


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry!! i really don't like that cargo set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont' wear eyeshadow (besides brown).  but i'm happy you got the earrings! those are really cute!


 No worries! I SHIPPED I am very happy with my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will definitely do a blog post to show sizes and what not of the jewelry. Everything seems so much bigger than I picture it.

#1582 - ncLA - Nail Wraps #1234 - Haskell - Charmed Chain Necklace #1659 - All the Rage - Multi Strand Feather Dusters #1055 - 'ZAD - Soaring Eagle Necklace #1477 - Carol Dauplaise - Metal Double Hoop Earrings #1420 - Betsey Johnson - Pearl Round Studs #976 - CARGO Cosmetics - ColorStick Blush Cream #959 - CARGO Cosmetics - SmokyEye Duo in Budapest #1480 - Carol Dauplaise - Beaded Bangle Set of 6


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Got another LBB in today, the one from the family member's account I stolez, and I LOVE EVERYTHING! I didn't do a lot of trading on it as I like to get what I need on there and get off when it's not my own account. A little irritation is that the BCBG rose clutch says it's $78, not $88 like the LBB site says, but I don't really care. I super love it all! 




 The HK watch is huge and fabulous in person! The BCBG studs are frakkin' huge too!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

you guys both have great bags!! 

Wow you got SO many things eugenia!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

OK GUYS HELP ME. I don't think I have the patience to ever get a huge haul. I picked a 98 dollar bag that has a lot of great trades, but I"m only going to take a nice bag+another decent item.


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

Eugenia what did you offer for the pearl earrings?

I offered that girl my $50 offer with two good items. Why doesnt anybody take my offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK GUYS HELP ME. I don't think I have the patience to ever get a huge haul. I picked a 98 dollar bag that has a lot of great trades, but I"m only going to take a nice bag+another decent item.


 i would wait until you get an offer like that. or an offer with a lot of nice things and an equal value...or a wallet...or sunglasses with other items


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sarah do you like that necklace you have or are you trying to get rid of it?


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eugenia what did you offer for the pearl earrings?


 The Egyptian earrings I think that was the name. They were coral colored valued at $35.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try but I"m sooooo bad at being patient.


 i know me too haha that's why i dont' like getting a high valued bag at the beginning. i'd much rather have a bunch of little things to trade around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that's why i ended up being so unhappy with my last bag.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 30, 2012)

The mesh bag looks so much cuter now that I see it in that pic.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

yay! i've already reached my goal on how much my bag value should be to have it cost me $72 ($180 value)

this is sooo much better than the last bag!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK GUYS HELP ME. I don't think I have the patience to ever get a huge haul. I picked a 98 dollar bag that has a lot of great trades, but I"m only going to take a nice bag+another decent item.


 I'm planning to do the same thing. You can always trade up the little item while you wait for a good trade to show up. And I had a ton of offers with bags to trade in the $70s plus other items when I had the $72 striped bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to do the same thing. You can always trade up the little item while you wait for a good trade to show up. And I had a ton of offers with bags to trade in the $70s plus other items when I had the $72 striped bag.


 which bag do you have right now?


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

> Sarah do you like that necklace you have or are you trying to get rid of it?


 I like it enough that Id be happy to keep it in my bag. But if I can get one of the few items I still want Id give it up. What I want: -Betsey blue studs or the rose studs -ZAD leaf bangles -Lydell Square small drop earrings those are the only things Im trying to get right now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

hmmm because i was debating give you my leaf bangles for it. but i really want them and don't know if i can get them back haha. plus that necklace is way to long for me (it would go past my belt/waist).  are you getting good offers for it? i didn't get any for it this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> which bag do you have right now?


 
Still debating the olive vs the tan $98 melie bianco. (also debating spending my money on shoes lol). Will let you know if I get either!


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like it enough that Id be happy to keep it in my bag. But if I can get one of the few items I still want Id give it up.
> ...


 I am interested if the necklace can be traded or at least let me know whats being offered? I could make the leaf bangles happen.....I just really want to keep trading up.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

OOO those are both cute. tan will go with more things though (even though i love olive as a color better)


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i'm actually kind of glad no one is giving me any good offers for the cargo set (besides eugenia, who shipped her bag so now i'm not tempted). because i'm hoping i actually keep it this time haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian earrings I think that was the name. They were coral colored valued at $35.


 I offered those too, but your offer must have come first. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I offered those too, but your offer must have come first. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!


 i hate when that happens!!! now there aren't any left of those pearl earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 30, 2012)

No bag for me until mid May, I am very tempted though.. LOTS of BETSEY jewelry which I LOVE!! I am just stalking everyone's bag now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 30, 2012)

Sarah, what offers are you getting for your necklace?


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

Crappy ones. There was a two item offer but by the time I saw it it was gone.

But Im thinking the necklace will go well with my new red blazer, so Im not ready to give it up so easily.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh, I am getting the worst offers tonight. I can't tell you how many people have offered me $12-$15 items for my jelly. Mostly from the same person. Ugh.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I am getting the worst offers tonight. I can't tell you how many people have offered me $12-$15 items for my jelly. Mostly from the same person. Ugh.


 that's so lame!! if i end up liking my purple one and for some reason have to have a coral one, i'll give you good items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i get mine on thursday


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

darn you rilee for tempting me!!! i really need to make my lashes better haha i'm almost considering giving you my earrings! or my cargo set, if you throw in something else I like too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

People are starting to give me 50 to 60 dollar items for the set! None of them good tho...


----------



## Christi Z (Apr 30, 2012)

Way to go Donna on getting the blue bows!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People are starting to give me 50 to 60 dollar items for the set! None of them good tho...


 lol, I'm the $60 bracelet! I've decided to start just trading for stuff I want rather than value


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> darn you rilee for tempting me!!! i really need to make my lashes better haha i'm almost considering giving you my earrings! or my cargo set, if you throw in something else I like too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahah I'll see what I can get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I know you really wanna keep that Cargo set this time around, so no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I'm the $60 bracelet! I've decided to start just trading for stuff I want rather than value


 awww it's a really cute bracelet honestly. just not worth $60 haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Way to go Donna on getting the blue bows!


 I can't believe I actually got them. I love these earrings!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

yayyy congrats Donna!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There are BCBG blue gem earrings? Or are you talking about the Betsey Johnson ones?


 Whoops that's what I meant, I'm so shopped out from this and my other discount retail sites I can't even keep my labels straight anymore lol. Goodbye tax return, you will be remembered fondly when I re-organize and purge my closet over the next two weeks and stare lovingly at all my new goodies.

On a kind of related note, I do an annual online spring consignment sale on my blog of everything I decide I no longer wear or have use for anymore. I will be listing all of the shoes, clothes, handbags and jewelry. The designers are mostly BCBG, MK. Coach etc.. Clothes are mainly Bebe, The Limited, VS, a lot of the labels carried at Dillards. A TON of unopened cosmetics and fragrances from Dillard's, skincare and body products from Beauticontrol (I used to be the dept. manager of cosmetics and then DM of Handbags and Acc. @ Dillard's before I had my son and after I had him I dabbled in that whole personal consulting thing w/ BC) and probably even some home decor that was given to me but didn't fit into the design of my home. After I tackle all that I start on my kids rooms and consolidate their toys and clothes (Gymboree, Children's place, Janie and Jack and a lot of boutique stuff). I usually list things in lots to sell them faster, price about 50-80% off retail based on the brand, condition, style and season. Trade offers are welcomed as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything is almost in brand new condition and I discount if you are wanting to get a bunch of stuff. Pay through paypal and ship everything the cheapest way possible via priority mail. I also will hold off on shipping if you are wanting to wait until I have finished listed everything to save you money. I'm pretty flexible all around so if you have a question or concern just shoot me a message. There's nothing wrong with any of my stuff, I just HATE clutter and my house is overflowing with it because I skipped the winter sale I do every year and I have a minor shopping addiction. 

Anyway I was wondering if I was allowed to post a link to my blog in my signature or create a thread on the site about it. I haven't had time to read all the rules and guidelines or explore the rest of the site yet. I just thought since everyone on here shares the same love for pretty things, shopping and saving that some of you might be interested in scoring some awesome deals. I guess if it's not allowed you can just pm me and let me know you're interested and I'll send you the link when I have it up and running again in a month or so. 

I'm going to stop derailing the thread now with my shameless plug but if you have any questions just let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My question is, am I allowed to


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah I'll see what I can get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I know you really wanna keep that Cargo set this time around, so no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha well i did just order 2 cargo blushes from dermstore...and am getting the blush stick in my next lbb. so if you happen to get your hands on that $18 bow ring that I want I may take that + the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> awww it's a really cute bracelet honestly. just not worth $60 haha


 agreed!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

KRISTIN YOU ARE SO LUCKY! I NEED THOSE GLASSES! i should have taken your offer !! haha


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KRISTIN YOU ARE SO LUCKY! I NEED THOSE GLASSES! i should have taken your offer !! haha


 haha, I just sent that offer randomly! I got lots of good offers for them including the coral jelly, lee angel bangles I like, steve madden clutch, and your set. Too many decisions!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

wow those are some good options!! no hard feelings if you dont' pick mine.  i wanted to add something else to the offer but it woudl have made it well over $60 and i'm trying to raise the value of my bag a little haha


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow those are some good options!! no hard feelings if you dont' pick mine.  i wanted to add something else to the offer but it woudl have made it well over $60 and i'm trying to raise the value of my bag a little


 No worries! I'm not denying anything right now anyways unless I am SURE i'm uninterested.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah definitely keep those glasses if you like them! I keep trying to have them as my main item but they give me crappy side items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

if i end up trading something down to two items and i have something you like i'll throw that in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i still have the offer for the zara terez $50 clutch sitting in my offers haha. i actually like it and would take the offer but i'm not really into sequins


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

oops nevermind this post haha


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Part of me wishes that they didn't tell you the value of the item until you officially paid for it or something. I think then a lot of people would trade more on if they like the product then oh man, that's not the same value.


 I'm the same. I could really care less about the price of the item but since everyone else on the site bases a lot of their trades off monetary worth and not personal worth I find myself doing the nickel and dime dance every trade too because I know if I base it on what I liked I would be screwing myself over in the long run. For example I've had some 50 dollar items or multiple items in the past that I would have gladly given up for an 18 dollar item but if I had then the rest of my trades or my bag would have been pretty crummy.

Like I'm not fond of really anything in my bag right now but I'm just trying to get multiple trade up offers so that I will have enough loot to trade for my coveted items.  I didn't trade like that the first time and ended up with a nice bag still. BUT I think I would have done better had I not held on to some pieces I wasn't overly in love with and just traded them when I got some offers for stuff I didn't like at all but would have shot my bag value way up.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

YAYYY!! thanks !!! Now hopefully you don't get an offer for sunglasses at any point or i'll be sad haha


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAYYY!! thanks !!! Now hopefully you don't get an offer for sunglasses at any point or i'll be sad haha


 Hahah if I do, I'll pretend that I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay!! THANKS STEPH! You're the bestest.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahah okay! your welcome! i'm glad we could help each other out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ia, but at the same time, a lot of people would feel ripped off at fifty dollars a bag.


 When you initially sign up they could tell you the retail value of each item in your bag and the combined value minus your bag cost and what your savings are and then give you the week to trade like they do now and then after you accept your bag and enter the site just not list any prices what so ever. When it comes time to ship, be it because the week is over or you chose to ship early they could give you the price of everything in your bag, the combined value minus your bag cost yadda yadda so you know how well you did. That way they are still living up to their guarantee of giving you over 100+ dollars in your bag initially but if you end up with less it's because of your own doing. You could still have the option of canceling your bag before it ships and starting over but only BEFORE they reveal the final value of the bag to you. That way you're cancelling because you actually don't like the items in your bag and not because they aren't over a set amount.  Kind of like playing russian roulette but with shopping! you have no idea until you pull the trigger (ship the bag) if the guns going to go off and kill you (be a lower value) or not go off and spare you (higher value).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Losing Tonga. The offer for my matching earrings came up and I can't pass it. lol. Guess I'm going to buy it with my Beautyfix Dermstore coupon instead. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have too many items!!!! i can't handle the stress!!!


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

I like that idea. There are some $10 items Id never bid on since I dont want to lose value or some $60 items that I think look like they are worth a penny. People would be more willing to trade based on what they like.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have too many items!!!! i can't handle the stress!!!


 LMAO. I think I had either 9 or 10 items at one point and it was freaking me out!


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

Can someone point me to the image of the girl wearing the zara terez pendant and fringe necklace that I have in my bag right now? i know someone posted it a few days ago, but I cant find it :-/

Im trying to decide if I should trade down to the ZAD that I know Ill wear. But if I dont like the Zara I could always return it.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a way to know WHEN the other Deux Lux bags were showing up. It can be anytime between today and tomorrow.


 I'll be on a lot late tonight and most of tomorrow, if you want you can pm your contact info and I'll msg you as soon as I see em. 

My gf has the gold and really wants a pink, black or turquoise one, I told her if I got the chance I would make a different color one my pick item and trade her for the gold and then use it to get some awesome trades or a bag I want since I know it's so popular right now. So0o0o0o if you want you can just pick a bag I want as your choice item and I'll save the gold in my bag for you until you get the chance to get online and make the trade. This is all providing I even get the darn thing to begin with of course hahaha.

Anyway let me know before you sign off for the night (if you haven't already) so I know if I need to do anything or not


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

people really want this bow ring too!!! i'm getting offers up to $24 for it! (not good items though)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I was almost going to take that two item trade for the Moroccan earrings, Stephanie. LOL! I was thinking of trading up those gypsy earrings to that floral glitter bangle. Ahhh! LOOOVES.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 30, 2012)

if i end up getting the bangle we can trade it somehow


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a way to know WHEN the other Deux Lux bags were showing up. It can be anytime between today and tomorrow.


 I just typed out a long reply to you and the forum ate my post with some holding your msg for moderation pop up whatever that means.

So the cliff notes of that lost post were basically that I'll be on really late this evening/morning and most the day tomorrow so if you want to pm me your contact info I could msg you when it pops up.

I had another suggestion too but it took me a while to type out and I'm being lazy and don't really feel like taking the time to do so but in a nutshell My gf has the gold bag, she really wants it in a different color, I told her if I saw it I would make it my item and trade her for the gold one since I knew it would trade well. IF you don't mind having the gold one over a different color then I will hold onto the gold one in my bag instead of trading it and just have you pick a purse that I want from the main page as your choice item to trade with me for the gold, providing everything I just said actually happens and I even get the bag to begin with.

Let me know before you log off )if you haven't already) if you want me to do either of those that way I know what course to take when it comes time for me to start my own trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

now that I have the Rain case and the Samantha case Im so torn. I may just leave my bag like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think for my first bag a value of $208 and 5 items is pretty darn good!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

Leilani,

I just typed out two responses to you regarding the gold bag and the forum ate them both times with some msg about holding my post for whatever reason - weird. I don't want to type it all out again and have the same thing happen so if you're still online pm me and type it out then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

This forum has just eaten my past 4 posts. They have all been the same because I kept retyping them and now I'm just frustrated.

They were directed at Leilani so if you're still online shoot me a msg and I'll talk to you that way. I don't want to type everything out again and have it disappear on me again. It's about that Gold bag you want kthx.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

Yikes it actually posted that time! What gives with the holding posts thing? Super frustrating.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

YIKES it actually posted that time! What gives with the holding post thing? Super frustrating!!!!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

YIKES it actually posted that time! What gives with the holding post thing? Super frustrating!!!!

I have now learned the value of C and Ping every post from now on.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YIKES it actually posted that time! What gives with the holding post thing? Super frustrating!!!!
> 
> I have now learned the value of C and Ping every post from now on.


 lol, if you want you can try to message me what you wanted to say now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YIKES it actually posted that time! What gives with the holding post thing? Super frustrating!!!!
> 
> I have now learned the value of C and Ping every post from now on.


 For the first week it will randomly moderate your posts to help keep spam down. Once you make it past a week you'll be fine. The posts that are held for moderation normally pop up a few hours later. It's super frustrating but I bet it helps weed out a ton of crap spammers!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw i found those earrings i was talking about:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-241EEgSL_1c/T5iwSWs-g1I/AAAAAAAABJA/8mU1tStGRTM/s1600/P1040255.jpg


 are those the same ones on LBB? if so I immediately regret ignoring every trade offer I got with those in them. I thought they were more of a super shiny gold but I love them with the burnished look :drools:


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw i found those earrings i was talking about:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-241EEgSL_1c/T5iwSWs-g1I/AAAAAAAABJA/8mU1tStGRTM/s1600/P1040255.jpg


 I immediately regret passing every trade offer I got with those in them now.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw i found those earrings i was talking about:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-241EEgSL_1c/T5iwSWs-g1I/AAAAAAAABJA/8mU1tStGRTM/s1600/P1040255.jpg


 DO WANT.

I immediately regret every trade offer I ignored that had those earrings in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

btw i found those earrings i was talking about:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-241EEgSL_1c/T5iwSWs-g1I/AAAAAAAABJA/8mU1tStGRTM/s1600/P1040255.jpg

DO WANT.

I immediately regret every trade offer I ignored that had those earrings in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

man i'm torn between wanting to trade my items and really liking them and wanting to keep them!! the tassel earrings i have are only $12 but i really like them...and the ring keeps getting really high offers but i love it too much!! i have nothing to really trade up anymore haha


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

I hate that! But I guess I hate spam bots more so I'll live.

What is everyone's name on LBB, I'm trying to follow a bunch of you based on what items you've mentioned but I'm not having any luck it seems. I've found Leilani and Donna but no one else. I wish there was a search members option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that! But I guess I hate spam bots more so I'll live.
> 
> What is everyone's name on LBB, I'm trying to follow a bunch of you based on what items you've mentioned but I'm not having any luck it seems. I've found Leilani and Donna but no one else. I wish there was a search members option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, my FB is acting wacky and I hate typing on my iPhone, I'll get back to that message in a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANXIOUSLY awaiting new items. *coughcoughMOREDEUXLUXcoughcough*


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man i'm torn between wanting to trade my items and really liking them and wanting to keep them!! the tassel earrings i have are only $12 but i really like them...and the ring keeps getting really high offers but i love it too much!! i have nothing to really trade up anymore haha


 I love that bow ring! I tried for so long to get that or the birdie one! I don't care that they are only $18, they are so cute. I've only ever got them in offers for things I want to keep or things that are well over $20 more than those items. Boooooooo!


----------



## CaliMel (May 1, 2012)

I could have sworn I posted already but it's not showing up so sorry if this is a double post!

But when you get your new bag for the month, do they choose what is in it? I am still kind of lost on how that all works.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

I've gotten a bunch of offers that included Cargo makeup but I just put in a huge order at bareminerals so I don't really need or want any of it. Does it trade well or does anyone really want a certain shade or item and have something to trade for it? I also have a few leaf bangle offers but I would be going down a few dollars if I accepted them, same with Cargo. I also have the bcbg coil bracelet I would pair with either for a bigger item trade even though I'm really really starting to like it it's been sitting in my bag for so long.

This is what I'm currently trying to trade for:
Betsey glitter cat eye sunglasses

betsey blue bows

betsey blue studs

lydell square earrings
cameo ring

turquoise jelly

zad glitter floral bangle


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that! But I guess I hate spam bots more so I'll live.
> 
> What is everyone's name on LBB, I'm trying to follow a bunch of you based on what items you've mentioned but I'm not having any luck it seems. I've found Leilani and Donna but no one else. I wish there was a search members option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Keep in mind that the more you repost, the more likely it will mark you as spam.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that! But I guess I hate spam bots more so I'll live.
> 
> What is everyone's name on LBB, I'm trying to follow a bunch of you based on what items you've mentioned but I'm not having any luck it seems. I've found Leilani and Donna but no one else. I wish there was a search members option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm Rilee! I'm sure I'm the only one on the site with my name spelled that way : ) I was trying to find you all also but I have so many random people following me now that I don't know who's who!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

and my name is Stephanie H. on LBB!

How's everyone's morning going?

i'm starting to struggle haha i don't want to give up anything of mine!! i'm afraid if i trade anything up i won't be able to get what i like back later haha


----------



## rougefirefly (May 1, 2012)

I'm Stephanie B on the site.

I haven't opened up my May bag yet. I was trying to see if I could find a promo code first. (I might just open one up right now though)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

I got no good trades over night, and my bag sucks imo. People are making offers on my bag, but 3 24 dollar necklaces is NOT what I want for it.


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

I got some pretty okay trades overnight and decided to split up one of my higher jewelry items. I always get so nervous doing that!

I'm Kristin L on there by the way. My picture is same.


----------



## Shopper0427 (May 1, 2012)

I just opened my 3rd bag in like 3 weeks! I'm in trouble with this website!!! Maybe I should cancel all my different beauty boxes lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some pretty okay trades overnight and decided to split up one of my higher jewelry items. I always get so nervous doing that!
> 
> I'm Kristin L on there by the way. My picture is same.


 The only thing that makes me nervous about it, is getting stuck with low end pieces that no one wants. I would love to break up my stuff and have more to work with, but not to work to trade DOWN some awful pieces that won't go up.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

I am totally refusing to take those phone covers anymore unless it's the panda or monkey. The other ones are too much work and I don't have the patience for it.

And yeah, I woke up to a whole lotta nothing too.


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that makes me nervous about it, is getting stuck with low end pieces that no one wants. I would love to break up my stuff and have more to work with, but not to work to trade DOWN some awful pieces that won't go up.


 Exactly. I managed to bring one of the items up this morning, but my other item hasn't budged at all. I'm not too fond of it either. Of course, as soon as I trade it down or for another equal item, it will get some amazingly crazy deal.


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

Is it wrong that I want to trade $14 down for that owl bank? lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

Anyone want some star earrings? I will take anything, minus earrings, or a picture frame lol


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I want to trade $14 down for that owl bank? lol


 Hahahah I was thinking the same thing. It's SO cute!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and my name is Stephanie H. on LBB!
> 
> ...


 C'mon girl! You know how to work it. More than likely you'll get a big enough haul to get it back, and if you don't damn there's a lot of new things out there, you'll see other things you want anyway!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I want to trade $14 down for that owl bank? lol


 No because I put in -10 for the skull shot glasses! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want some star earrings? I will take anything, minus earrings, or a picture frame lol


 what's your name on LBB? I don't think I have you in my friends list yet.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want some star earrings? I will take anything, minus earrings, or a picture frame lol


 oh lemme look at them, i love earrings. Will you even take an iphone case? lol


----------



## shelley6301 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all!  I'm a brand new poster, long time lurker, and I'm obsessed with LBB.  I'm in awe of the amazing things you all get!  I've been 100% satisfied with every single one of my purchases, and honestly have got way too many bags since I joined.  I'm just addicted to trading!  If anyone wants to follow me, just let me know and I'll look you up!  I'm still trying to decide if I want to open my May bag or wait.  Nothing is really standing out at me, but they have some super cute purses that I'm afraid will be gone if I wait.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

NO!!! A girl named Jessi offered me the earrings I've been dying for and as I click accept someone else accepted it! Gah!!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Now the girl with 12 items has it (Amanda Ryan) she has two of the items I want!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all!  I'm a brand new poster, long time lurker, and I'm obsessed with LBB.  I'm in awe of the amazing things you all get!  I've been 100% satisfied with every single one of my purchases, and honestly have got way too many bags since I joined.  I'm just addicted to trading!  If anyone wants to follow me, just let me know and I'll look you up!  I'm still trying to decide if I want to open my May bag or wait.  Nothing is really standing out at me, but they have some super cute purses that I'm afraid will be gone if I wait.


 Hmmm trading seems to be busier early in the month, so that's a good thing, but if nothing is amazing to you, then you might want to wait until another Monday when they add new things.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

There is another jenna on the site and her bag is almost identical to mine right now. STOP THAT.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now the girl with 12 items has it (Amanda Ryan) she has two of the items I want!!


 I'm jealous of Elaine. She's the one I traded my watch to, my Gawd does she have a haul! She definitely knows how to work it.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Is Amanda Ryan Elaine? Do we know her?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Amanda Ryan Elaine? Do we know her?


 No just two women who are both trading well. There are quite a few on there who know what they are doing. I think they offer trades for everything! Which is annoying and now I know how I come off, but it works.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Amanda Ryan Elaine? Do we know her?


 lol I didn't realize that it sounded like I was saying it was her. No I just associate them together since they both have huge hauls.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Yeah. I wish I hadnt waited a second. She offered the trade on both of my iphone cases so I sat trying to decide which one I wanted to keep. And that's when the girl must have taken the trade.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

Woooo $54 jewelry for the bow earrings! Jealous! I got a $44 piece. Although I love the piece I got and really don't like those $54 earrings.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Restarting already lol, I made an accidental trade.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

Jenna, I want that necklace back eventually. Hopefully I can work my pieces and get something you want. But of course if you get a good trade, take it! Damn I love that necklace and hated to trade it. I think most of the stuff I love is under $30.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

Oops I meant under $40. Damn typos!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

I can't believe I'm thinking about taking one of those phone cases. Does anyone know if the green monsta trades well?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I'm thinking about taking one of those phone cases. Does anyone know if the green monsta trades well?


 It doesn't at all lol don't do it! 

I think I made a good choice with the betsey bag, but I'm going to be stingey about it. These girls offering me expensive jewelry when they have a nice bag in their bag, I'm going back and offering the betsey for it. hahaha, we'll see if anyone wants it that bad.


----------



## shelley6301 (May 1, 2012)

That Betsy bag is adorable!  I may just have to start my bag now.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

looks like Dana Bauer has joined the cheaters league....does she come here?


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like Dana Bauer has joined the cheaters league....does she come here?


 What?! You DONT think that was a legit trade?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What?! You DONT think that was a legit trade?


 Oh it looked legit to me...legitimately scammy. Interesting that her initials are DB and the name is dcb, don't you think?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

wow. a $12 owl bank for a $98 purse.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow. a $12 owl bank for a $98 purse.


 i was JUST about to say that! i like that owl bank... not enough for my melie purse though... i'm pretty sure this isn't the first time she's done this.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Someone is offering 86$ for my betsey purse. I'm so tempted..&gt;Sarah what are you willing to send my way for the leaf bangles? Are those what you were waiting for?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

literally all the offers i'm getting are from you guys haha which means i can't accept because it's all trading down!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> literally all the offers i'm getting are from you guys haha which means i can't accept because it's all trading down!


 Hahaha I know. I feel bad putting out tons of offers that are all lower, but I've had some big trades happen today so it's obviously working : ) Sorry you all have to sift through them!

And man, I don't know why... but I REALLY want that pig ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i was JUST about to say that! i like that owl bank... not enough for my melie purse though... i'm pretty sure this isn't the first time she's done this.


 Yup, she had two accounts with the Dana name last week.


----------



## Christi Z (May 1, 2012)

Just had my steve madden woven hobo delivered. It is HUGE!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too. and Me too. lmao!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had my steve madden woven hobo delivered. It is HUGE!!


 Pictures! We need pictures!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

UM WtF&gt; MY BAG JUST DISAPPEARED.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

Everything just disappeared! They must be down for maintenance?


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UM WtF&gt; MY BAG JUST DISAPPEARED.


 mine too!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

I was submitting an offer and got something that said the trading week is closed, try again later.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

GAH ALL MY STUFF IS MIA.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I actually got the salt and pepper shakers, wooo!! So I shipped my bag and opened another one. Not crazy about my main item but maybe it will grow on me, I will have 7 days to choose!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

Ahh it's showing me the trading has ended screen and says my stuff will be shipped. What the heckkk?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

now my bag has shipped. without me saying okay. ARE YOU SERIOUS.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

OMG I just got "Trading has ended you bag contains" I will not end up with this bag! NO NO NO NO NO!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

glad it's not just my bag lol! My time went down to 1 hour...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

okay now my bag is back. i'm sooooo confuseddd!


----------



## Christi Z (May 1, 2012)

Their site must have been overloaded it looks like its back to working correctly.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

and all the trade offers etc are gone haha as long as i dont 'get stuck with this bag i don't care. i'll redo everything!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Mine now says trading has ended..I live chatted them because I don't want to click ok and be charged for it


----------



## Christi Z (May 1, 2012)

it deleted all my trade offers though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to go back through and do them all over again.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Or everything is back to normal....weiiird.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

OMG, I'm so not happy. When I logged into my account this morning, it said I had 1 day and 9 hours left. Then just now it immediately closed my bag and said I was out of time for trading. So confused?

EDIT.. oh. Probably should have looked at the recent posts lmao


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

wow i almost had a heart attack haha i was not going to be stuck with that iphone case! even though i bet my cousin would love it haha he likes weird things like that (the frankenstein one)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

aghhh a 93 dollar offer for the betsey johnson purse, but its a necklace and an iphone case and I know that won't trade well. But the value is killing me.


----------



## amandak88 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow i almost had a heart attack haha i was not going to be stuck with that iphone case! even though i bet my cousin would love it haha he likes weird things like that (the frankenstein one)


 I was freaking out about the same thing! Except I'm trying to trade away the Waddler case! iPhone cases are so hard to get rid of!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

Woo all my trades are back now too! I was really hoping I wouldn't have to resend everything out


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo all my trades are back now too! I was really hoping I wouldn't have to resend everything out


 Mine too, only know it has items I resent trades on as having tried to trade twice, lol. Twice the chance for someone to change their mind or misclick lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

someone just accepted my 20 dollar necklace for the 60 dollar ugly striped round crossbody. What were they thinking!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

I have offers sitting in my queue because I don't know what is the best trade option for me.

A bunch of random Cargo Cosmetics, lydell earrings, zara terez leather coin earrings, zad teardrop earrings, zara terez key necklace, bcbg coil bracelet, silver bib necklace,

IDK WHAT TO DO. I've just been sitting here for an hour staring at the screen trying to figure it out, I would be coming down on almost each offer though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone want any of those items? What would you trade for them? I'm trying to build my bag some so I don't really want to come down unless it's for something I've been dying for.


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have offers sitting in my queue because I don't know what is the best trade option for me.
> 
> ...


 I've been trying to trade my Fleur candle for the coin earrings if you want a candle. lol


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

I can't decide if I like the pink $28 scarf. I've gotten great offers for it but don't know if I should keep it. Thoughts?


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to trade my Fleur candle for the coin earrings if you want a candle. lol


 Lol no sorry. My Momma is a scentsy lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't decide if I like the pink $28 scarf. I've gotten great offers for it but don't know if I should keep it. Thoughts?


 I like it.


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 1, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm new here. Been on LBB for a couple months and I'm totally addicted.

Someone is offering me the Lydell NYC Illusion Necklace ($68) for the Betsey Johnson glitter sunglasses ($50). I like the sunglasses, but the +$18 is tempting. Any thoughts on the necklace? Is it easy to trade up?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone just accepted my 20 dollar necklace for the 60 dollar ugly striped round crossbody. What were they thinking!


 I saw that and they must have hated that bag with a passion!!! lmao!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have offers sitting in my queue because I don't know what is the best trade option for me.
> 
> ...


 It almost doesn't pay to even look at offers. I'm just getting lowball offers too. You should go out and make the offers you want instead.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

I missed a trade that had a decent priced item + the owl bank for my earrings this morning for my earrings



I totally could have worked my way back the the earrings, ughhh. I looove two item trades


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

I tried desperately to get that golden collar necklace last night and now everyone is practically throwing it at me hahaha


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

Welcome! I have traded with you several times (Vanessa Barney), just wanted to say welcome. I don't have any information about the necklace, sorry!



> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm new here. Been on LBB for a couple months and I'm totally addicted.
> 
> Someone is offering me the Lydell NYC Illusion Necklace ($68) for the Betsey Johnson glitter sunglasses ($50). I like the sunglasses, but the +$18 is tempting. Any thoughts on the necklace? Is it easy to trade up?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

I traded down the bow ring for the leaf earrings I realllllly reallly want haha.  lost $4 but oh well! they are SO CUTE.

also Donna i'm so jealous of you...i've literally been trying to get that gold chain/20s style necklace for a month now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

is there anything you want of mine that I can give you for it??!!?


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 1, 2012)

Hi Vanessa! Nice to see you here. I recognize a lot of people here from the LBB site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome! I have traded with you several times (Vanessa Barney), just wanted to say welcome. I don't have any information about the necklace, sorry!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm new here. Been on LBB for a couple months and I'm totally addicted.
> 
> Someone is offering me the Lydell NYC Illusion Necklace ($68) for the Betsey Johnson glitter sunglasses ($50). I like the sunglasses, but the +$18 is tempting. Any thoughts on the necklace? Is it easy to trade up?


 *shakes fist* ARGH! The woman who steals my trades is here! I bow down to your trading abilities! lol

Hmmm depends on whether you want to keep trading or if you are near time to ship?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed a trade that had a decent priced item + the owl bank for my earrings this morning for my earrings
> 
> ...


 i missed a few good ones over the last 2 hours too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i guess we are getting punished for havign a life outside of LBB haha (even though i REALLY don't haha, i'm just in denial)

i tried getting that owl bank with a $25 item. they didn't budge...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded down the bow ring for the leaf earrings I realllllly reallly want haha.  lost $4 but oh well! they are SO CUTE.
> 
> ...


 The Lydell?


----------



## CaliMel (May 1, 2012)

I'm sooo tempted. I have the belted purse and there's a 4 item trade for it! Of course it includes the franken iphone case and some other items I'm not so sure about but I almost want to see if I can work my way up to a bunch of stuff! Gaghh. It's so addicting.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sooo tempted. I have the belted purse and there's a 4 item trade for it! Of course it includes the franken iphone case and some other items I'm not so sure about but I almost want to see if I can work my way up to a bunch of stuff! Gaghh. It's so addicting.


 What are the other stuff? More than likely you'll have to trade down to $20-22 with that phone.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

i'm actually kind of sad because i got the knot necklace i wanted...and then forgot that i had an offer out for it with my other earrings i really liked (but didn't care at the time because it was a +$8 increase) and then I had two of them when it got accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and lost my earrings...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lydell?


yes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would you want two small items worth $30? I have the haskell earrings and the purple nail polish (like both but really watn the necklace...)


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, lol. I've been doing a lot of good trading lately. The Lydell offer disappeared, so I guess she traded it for something else. I think I'll wait and see if someone offers me a 2-for-1 for the sunglasses. Meanwhile, I'm trying to get the Mineralogie compact that has the blue in it, no luck yet.



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *shakes fist* ARGH! The woman who steals my trades is here! I bow down to your trading abilities! lol
> 
> Hmmm depends on whether you want to keep trading or if you are near time to ship?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i missed a few good ones over the last 2 hours too
> 
> 
> ...


Its the quirky items that everyone loves and won't let go!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would you want two small items worth $30? I have the haskell earrings and the purple nail polish (like both but really watn the necklace...)


 Yup, I need some small stuff to work with!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll put in the offer now! i had a really good offer for the haskell earrings but was out to lunch with my boyfriend and didn't want to be rude by getting on my phone and accepting it haha


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Someone accepted my offer for the Zara Terez tassle necklace and now I have the LOVE candle. However much I like it that necklace was growing on me. 

So right now my bag has two iphone cases and a candle. I feel like I need jewelry. But none of my darn betsey offers get accepted. Decisions decisions.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

hha mine has all jewelry!! but i have everything i've had my eye on for a long time!!! So i'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing I don't like is the circle/wood kenneth earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

if I can trade these up i'll be happy and could probably ship!  having 6 pieces of jewelry and the lash activator is definitly worth my $72 haha. the leafe earrings are gorgeous, I can't believe they're only $14


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

I guess I didn't need a couple little things after all. I didn't see anything in the ballpark I wanted to trade for! Oh well, I'm happy with the trade I made.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

I love how they're saying the BCBGeneration fold over zip clutch is $88 when Dillards has it for $30 :/ http://www.dillards.com/product/BCBGeneration-Erin-Large-Clutch_301_-1_301_503006175


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

you still made a good trade donna!

yeah i always look at other sites to make sure things aren't on sale at other places (especially if i want to buy it no matter what)

now i just need a pair of sunglasses...hmmm i hope someone says yes to one of my offers! i'm offering $55 in cute jewelry for the aviators!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

Whoever has the aviators won't budge LOL I've offered them like 50 different really good trades. I gave up since I'm gonna buy a few pairs of Coach sunglasses at the outlet this weekend.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone accepted my offer for the Zara Terez tassle necklace and now I have the LOVE candle. However much I like it that necklace was growing on me.
> 
> So right now my bag has two iphone cases and a candle. I feel like I need jewelry. But none of my darn betsey offers get accepted. Decisions decisions.


 I was absolutely sure I just wanted a cuff or bangles + my bag and a case, until I started looking at all the jewelry and thinking "maaaybe I could trade up and get a few cheap pieces..." hehe


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how they're saying the BCBGeneration fold over zip clutch is $88 when Dillards has it for $30 :/ http://www.dillards.com/product/BCBGeneration-Erin-Large-Clutch_301_-1_301_503006175


 Did you see these?

http://www.dillards.com/product/BCBGeneration-Sweetheart-Affirmation-Bracelet_301_-1_301_503200781

Why can't LBB get these instead of the ugly Shameless necklaces? These are adorable!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was absolutely sure I just wanted a cuff or bangles + my bag and a case, until I started looking at all the jewelry and thinking "maaaybe I could trade up and get a few cheap pieces..." hehe


 No one is offering you anything good for the candle? That one is so cute!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you see these?
> 
> ...


 Those are totally cute and far less tacky than the Shameless necklaces (sorry if anyone likes them lol).


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

If anyone here has the striped budda subglasses or Betsey pearl, heart drop or crystal stud earrings... I'd love to trade them for my Melie belted satchel. Just give me one other crappy item to try and trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one is offering you anything good for the candle? That one is so cute!


I don't have a candle, but I'm surprised nobody is trading for my Cargo duo set! It was trading really well a few days ago, and I wear makeup so infrequently it would be kind of a waste if I kept it!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Okay so I have 2 different 2 item offers for my samatha case. Now that the new items are out I think I want two smaller items.

Which would trade better nude nail polish and a waddler iphone case OR the 22 hammered bangle and top coat?


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Leilani I want the bikini pouch!!! Would you take either of the $20 items?


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

Ahh Donna! I'm so lusting over that necklace!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you see these?
> 
> ...


 Speaking of... the Charley Clutch is also on sale at Dillards for $34 and listed on LBB for $80. 

http://www.dillards.com/product/Danielle-Nicole-Snake-Print-Charley-Clutch_301_-1_301_502930894


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh Donna! I'm so lusting over that necklace!


 LOL I know, I said, "I must have that one!"


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I know, I said, "I must have that one!"


 I think you may be the only one who has it.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I have 2 different 2 item offers for my samatha case. Now that the new items are out I think I want two smaller items.
> 
> Which would trade better nude nail polish and a waddler iphone case OR the 22 hammered bangle and top coat?


Don't take the Waddler!!




I had that yesterday and I had to trade down just to get a decent trade, nobody wanted it.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I know, I said, "I must have that one!"


Your bag is awesome! I hope I get at least two statement necklaces out of this LBB, I only have dainty jewelry that I either made myself or got for cheap- I need that metal collar that every has now, it's calling my naaaame. My boyfriend says I should get the silver one (and he _never_ talks about style or fashion) but I think the gold would suit my skin tone more. Too many choices! hahaha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

yayyy i got the wall decals i wanted!!!! i've been trying to get them forrreverrrr! 

but i had to give up my leaf bangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully i can get them back...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoever has the aviators won't budge LOL I've offered them like 50 different really good trades. I gave up since I'm gonna buy a few pairs of Coach sunglasses at the outlet this weekend.


booo i'll probably just open my next bag with it as my main item haha it's worth like $60 on other sites!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> booo i'll probably just open my next bag with it as my main item haha it's worth like $60 on other sites!!


 The brown Marc NY ones or the $90 black ones?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

If anyone likes the CARGO Cosmetics SmokyEye Duo in Budapest I'd be will to take one $18-20 item and one _really_ cheap item off you hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

If anyone likes the CARGO Cosmetics SmokyEye Duo in Budapest I'd be will to take one $18-20 item and one _really_ cheap item off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, and i just decided to join LBB yesterday. I'm not doing so well...I dont think so anyway. Its not been that long yet, really so I guess im too impatient...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wondering what the process is like when you call and cancel? do you really talk to someone, what do they ask? Cuz I'm tempted to call and say "I didnt choose well enough and want to start over."  lol  I guess ill wait it out a bit and see, but I only have like 1 item that I really like. Should I just trade the rest for something good? Rawr.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, and i just decided to join LBB yesterday. I'm not doing so well...I dont think so anyway. Its not been that long yet, really so I guess im too impatient...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wondering what the process is like when you call and cancel? do you really talk to someone, what do they ask? Cuz I'm tempted to call and say "I didnt choose well enough and want to start over."  lol  I guess ill wait it out a bit and see, but I only have like 1 item that I really like. Should I just trade the rest for something good? Rawr.


Welcome! You can either send them and email or call, I haven't called but have gotten really amazing help from just emailing customer service. Hope your bag gets fixed! :]


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2012)

Here's the bag I just opened--not sure what to do with the nail wraps--does polish trade better than wraps? Also, I have the white cargo $18 eye lighter and a $22 hammered collar (as well as franken phone case) on offer for the shot glasses, wondering whether I should start to trade up right away or see if I can hold out for a good tradable item for these.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

3 items for the $15 shot glasses seems like a really good trade to me. Unless you really love the shot glasses, of course.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 items for the $15 shot glasses seems like a really good trade to me. Unless you really love the shot glasses, of course.


 Sadly, those were individual offers, and not a 3-item trade--I will keep hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

OH lol!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I say hold out or offer it for what you really want.


----------



## amandak88 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, and i just decided to join LBB yesterday. I'm not doing so well...I dont think so anyway. Its not been that long yet, really so I guess im too impatient...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wondering what the process is like when you call and cancel? do you really talk to someone, what do they ask? Cuz I'm tempted to call and say "I didnt choose well enough and want to start over."  lol  I guess ill wait it out a bit and see, but I only have like 1 item that I really like. Should I just trade the rest for something good? Rawr.


 I had that problem with my first bag last month! I just got on the livechat and talked to someone. I told them that I didn't like two of the items in my bag and wanted to cancel. She asked if I would like her to help me trade them for different items of equal value or if I wanted to wait and see what new items would come onto the site the next week. I made the decision to wait. The person I talked to was very nice and helpful. I think if you just tell them your situation, they should be able to help you!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 1, 2012)

...i do this to myself all the time. i have a purse (im not crazy about it) the lydell tassle necklace and my OWL BANK &lt;333333 is it so sad that im most attached to the owl bank?! it says its made of stoneware, i kinda wanna paint it but it looks like it has a finish on it so i'm not sure... LBB pics are deceiving. has anybody received the lydell tassle?! i kind of wanna ship already LOL

p.s i got the cheek activator in the mail today and, for the hell of it, tried it out again. its lovely!! i don't know why my skin reacted the way it did at ulta but i'm definitely keeping it.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Well let's hope this pays off. I've got less than 8 hours left to try and get a few more items!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The brown Marc NY ones or the $90 black ones?


the brown ones!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Long time lurker here, and i just decided to join LBB yesterday. I'm not doing so well...I dont think so anyway. Its not been that long yet, really so I guess im too impatient...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wondering what the process is like when you call and cancel? do you really talk to someone, what do they ask? Cuz I'm tempted to call and say "I didnt choose well enough and want to start over."  lol  I guess ill wait it out a bit and see, but I only have like 1 item that I really like. Should I just trade the rest for something good? Rawr.


i think i recognize your face, are you the one with the disney hoops i've been lusting over? i've offered up to $50 for it haha i really want themmm


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Wohoo!! I got the bright pink graffiti pouch! It paid off! Now to get one more item i want!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

If anyone else is super in love with the BCBGeneration floral clutch, it's on sale at Dillards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.dillards.com/product/BCBGeneration-Devan-Clutch_301_-1_301_502941627 I loveee it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

bahhh i keep trading down for items I like better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oops. haha i hate having items i don't like in my bag though, it feels unsettling


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone else is super in love with the BCBGeneration floral clutch, it's on sale at Dillards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.dillards.com/product/BCBGeneration-Devan-Clutch_301_-1_301_502941627 I loveee it.


 it's still $56 so if you have it in your bag that's still an awesome deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm staying away from clutches on this site LOL enormous.

edit: i think i'm getting clutches and wristlets mixed up hahaha cause i call my wristlets (the medium sized coach ones or smaller) clutches just cause... idk why actually


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's still $56 so if you have it in your bag that's still an awesome deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm staying away from clutches on this site LOL enormous.


 Yeah exactly! I just accepted the trade for my belted satchel. I've been swooning over that clutch since I opened my bag last week lol. Plus I'm kind of a purse snob, even though it's super cute I probably would have ended up gifting that satchel to a friend. Whereas I KNOW I'll use the clutch for nights out n stuff.


----------



## maryissa (May 1, 2012)

I want to open a bag! I need a new wallet but I don't really like the Deux Lux Felix Zip Wallet or the Deux Lux Woven Wallet. I would love the woven wallet if it was in peach or light brown like on the Deux Lux website. I hope they bring in more colors like how they did for the sequin bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 1, 2012)

I just got that floral BCBGeneration clutch in yesterday! I love it. I posted a photo a few pages back of the stuff I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got that floral BCBGeneration clutch in yesterday! I love it. I posted a photo a few pages back of the stuff I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Yeah your picture just made me want it even more LOL.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone or has anyone ever had the "Robert RoseTextured Collar Necklace". I got an offer for it, won't wear it but wondering if it has good offers.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

i'm tired of looking at my offers...no one offers anything good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm gettig $14 requests for $28 necklaces bah. i need to be doing work!! not checking lame offers haha


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

haha same here. I took a 2 hour nap and woke up with 50 new emails about trades. Im kind of thankful my trading window is up. It takes a lot of time if you want to work hard to get as many items as possible. I won't be getting another bag for a few months that's for sure.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most of my friends assume I've been kidnapped or abducted by aliens. LBB has consumed my life for the past 6 days.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

Java, that's me! I used the same pic on purpose, lol, and thats the only thing I'm really attached to!   Thanks for the advice Amanda, I think i'll hold out for a couple more days and see what happens, The only decent trades I get are for the Disney Hoop earrings, and i really want them ( i can be persuaded out of them, but only for something else I really want! lol) Cupcake, I love owl everything, and if I still had a low enough item, id totes swap for it...I think Ive seen it for sale for 16-18 dollars some where....

***Also, Huge apology to everyone ive been bugging. If ive sent low offers, it's cuz im hoping ill come up on a trade! Dont hate me!***


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

I cant unload the shell stretch bracelet for anything. boo.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same! Honestly, though, when I first joined and didn't know how to use the service properly, I'd take low offers if I'd been offered something I didn't like. Lots of people just trade once or twice and take what's offered rather than seeking it out. I think that means it makes sense to put out crazy offers around the first of the month bc people might jump!


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

Is trading slow for anyone else? I've been floating around in the $28-$32 range for at least a day now.

Ugh nobody will trade any of the $35 earrings for anything I have, even when I _had_ $35 earrings they wouldn't trade with me. I wish LBB would restock those items so that there would at least be a chance of trading up.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

Ahh I just accepted a two item trade (a really good one I might add), but only one of the items is showing up in my bag. Have any of you had this happen? I'm trying to live chat with them but no one is answering.


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

Here's my LBB I got today. It's a small bag because I got frustrated with the trading process. The earrings are going back because they look really tarnished! THe bracelet is the Lee Angel one I bought on Amazon. It's the same as the coral one up now.


----------



## amandak88 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Java, that's me! I used the same pic on purpose, lol, and thats the only thing I'm really attached to!   Thanks for the advice Amanda, I think i'll hold out for a couple more days and see what happens, The only decent trades I get are for the Disney Hoop earrings, and i really want them ( i can be persuaded out of them, but only for something else I really want! lol) Cupcake, I love owl everything, and if I still had a low enough item, id totes swap for it...I think Ive seen it for sale for 16-18 dollars some where....
> 
> ***Also, Huge apology to everyone ive been bugging. If ive sent low offers, it's cuz im hoping ill come up on a trade! Dont hate me!***


 Waiting is probably a good idea! I waited until my last day to cancel because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get any trades in before it shipped! I didn't want to just end up returning the items anyway. 

Trading has been fairly slow for me today. I'm trying to trade away my dandelion wall decals! They are really cute, but I don't have anywhere to put them right now.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

i love that bracelet! I've tried for the coral, but...no bites.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my LBB I got today. It's a small bag because I got frustrated with the trading process. The earrings are going back because they look really tarnished! THe bracelet is the Lee Angel one I bought on Amazon. It's the same as the coral one up now.


 Nice! I really like that bag. I need to measure my mac air to see if it'll fit. I think it might and I need a case.


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love that bracelet! I've tried for the coral, but...no bites.


 They have a bunch of colors on Amazon for around $20. I thought white may go with more


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice! I really like that bag. I need to measure my mac air to see if it'll fit. I think it might and I need a case.


 It's a pretty sturdy case actually. I was worried it would be flimsy but it's great.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Sarah is your bag still open? What would you give for those lydell small drop earrings? I have an offer for them right now! 

jk trade is gone already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

Amanda, i really like a few of the decals, but my living room has wood paneling ( an old apt, lol) and it would look crappy. :/


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ***Also, Huge apology to everyone ive been bugging. If ive sent low offers, it's cuz im hoping ill come up on a trade! Dont hate me!***


 I've come to the conclusion that we are all doing that. Don't hate us either! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant unload the shell stretch bracelet for anything. boo.


 Yeah we have a list of total suckage somewhere around here, the things that we can't unload at LBB. I'd say that one should be added to the list for sure.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is trading slow for anyone else? I've been floating around in the $28-$32 range for at least a day now.
> 
> Ugh nobody will trade any of the $35 earrings for anything I have, even when I _had_ $35 earrings they wouldn't trade with me. I wish LBB would restock those items so that there would at least be a chance of trading up.


 Trading was hopping this morning, but at about 4 (Eastern, it's now 7)...nuthin'! I think people went to go eat, take care of the kids, do homework, etc. And will be back later tonight.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my LBB I got today. It's a small bag because I got frustrated with the trading process. The earrings are going back because they look really tarnished! THe bracelet is the Lee Angel one I bought on Amazon. It's the same as the coral one up now.


 Which earrings are those so I don't get them! I don't want tarnished jewelry!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Waiting is probably a good idea! I waited until my last day to cancel because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get any trades in before it shipped! I didn't want to just end up returning the items anyway.
> ...


 You might have better luck to trade slightly down for something good. Those are $21 right? See if you can't find a nice piece of jewelry for $20 to offer it for.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 1, 2012)

i thought i'd get more trades for my bag (the melie bianco pocket tote) but so far mehhh. wah. people are offering me more things for my owl bank hahahahahaha people go nutso for owl things (got the owl doormat a few days ago SOOOO CUUUTTEEE my boyfriend will be THRILLED to add more owl decor to our house... not. lololol)

Oh and Steph, I looked on Kikkerland website and they have a BUNCH of cutie owl stuff!! i remembered you said you liked owls too


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love that bracelet! I've tried for the coral, but...no bites.


 I think it was Lindsay who had that and she wasn't giving it up. (She's around here somewhere.)


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading was hopping this morning, but at about 4 (Eastern, it's now 7)...nuthin'! I think people went to go eat, take care of the kids, do homework, etc. And will be back later tonight.


 I feel like I'm taking a huge leap of faith and have already lost a day trying to trade up, I started out with a $22 necklace that I love and I've only got up to a $28 necklace. I had $35 earrings but nobody would trade up.. Has anyone been able to go from the $20 range to the $50 with just one item? I have two $22 necklaces I want so badly! :[



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice! I really like that bag. I need to measure my mac air to see if it'll fit. I think it might and I need a case.


Totally off-topic but I was looking through Beauty Army's pinterest and saw your picture there lol! Not sure if you already knew, I just thought it was kind of funny :]


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have a bunch of colors on Amazon for around $20. I thought white may go with more


 TWENTY DOLLARS!!!! I don't really like coral, but do like that white one. I think I'll go take a look!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i thought i'd get more trades for my bag (the melie bianco pocket tote) but so far mehhh. wah. people are offering me more things for my owl bank hahahahahaha people go nutso for owl things (got the owl doormat a few days ago SOOOO CUUUTTEEE my boyfriend will be THRILLED to add more owl decor to our house... not. lololol)
> 
> Oh and Steph, I looked on Kikkerland website and they have a BUNCH of cutie owl stuff!! i remembered you said you liked owls too


 There I offered you something...not sure if you'll be happy with it, but at least it has the BCBG necklace in the offer.


----------



## geniabeme (May 1, 2012)

SO I was going to wait until mid May to get another bag.. but I couldn't resist. BUT every time I pick something one of my other items is a iphone case! I don't want to start with one!


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which earrings are those so I don't get them! I don't want tarnished jewelry!


 The $60 Jenny Bird ones. THey aren't really "tarnished," but they look no where near as nice and shiny as the picture.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Sarah is your bag still open? What would you give for those lydell small drop earrings? I have an offer for them right now!Â  jk trade is gone already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 gah no! If anybody gets a trade for those lydell earrings Ill give up an iphone samantha case!


----------



## theredwonder (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TWENTY DOLLARS!!!! I don't really like coral, but do like that white one. I think I'll go take a look!


 The also have black, red, and all gold (but it's $30).


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

I really want that watch back, but if I can get a bag fairly cheap, that would be a plus. So yeah, I'm sending out insulting offers in the hopes that someone wants two items to trade up with.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO I was going to wait until mid May to get another bag.. but I couldn't resist. BUT every time I pick something one of my other items is a iphone case! I don't want to start with one!


 That was happening to me at first. I just waited for an hour and tried again. So as long at there is enough of the item you want, wait a bit and see if you get better stuff in your bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $60 Jenny Bird ones. THey aren't really "tarnished," but they look no where near as nice and shiny as the picture.


 Oh okay. I like most of the Jenny Bird stuff but they don't have much of it on the site and no one is giving it up.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Totally off-topic but I was looking through Beauty Army's pinterest and saw your picture there lol! Not sure if you already knew, I just thought it was kind of funny :]


 hehe yup! They featured me in the first newsletter! But they messed up my blog address so I didnt get many hits from it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least the link is correct on pinterest!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gah no! If anybody gets a trade for those lydell earrings Ill give up an iphone samantha case!


 Do you mean the little square pale aqua earrings?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

I'm being offered a 4 item trade for my bcbg clutch. And it includes the graffiti pouch and the white HK watch. Oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm being offered a 4 item trade for my bcbg clutch. And it includes the graffiti pouch and the white HK watch. Oh decisions, decisions.


 I think I'd be all over that....


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

*mutters under breath* Elaine, I'm gonna smack you, with your lowball offers....NOW GIMME BACK MY WATCH!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

Is anyone else in love with those Betsey Johnson pig stud earrings. OMG They are soooooooooo adorable!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else in love with those Betsey Johnson pig stud earrings. OMG They are soooooooooo adorable!


 YESS. Man oh man, I just want all of the pig things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else in love with those Betsey Johnson pig stud earrings. OMG They are soooooooooo adorable!


 they are!!! I dont think Id wear them though! But they are so adorable.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'd be all over that....


 geez, I would too. 0.0 

I guess I'll have to trade down...hopefully getting something easier to trade...

Off to harass, i mean offer trades!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else in love with those Betsey Johnson pig stud earrings. OMG They are soooooooooo adorable!


 I'm in love with all the BJ jewelry!! But nobody gives it up!! Including me... I opened my bag with the crystal drop earrings haha.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> geez, I would too. 0.0


 I know right? I'm hesitant because I worked so hard to get that friggen clutch. I feel like I have an emotion bond with it lol.


----------



## TonyaK (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant unload the shell stretch bracelet for anything. boo.


 Ugh! I had that thing. I ended up having to pair it with a pair of the wooden circle earings to get rid of it. Ended up trading up $10 on that trade though!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i thought i'd get more trades for my bag (the melie bianco pocket tote) but so far mehhh. wah. people are offering me more things for my owl bank hahahahahaha people go nutso for owl things (got the owl doormat a few days ago SOOOO CUUUTTEEE my boyfriend will be THRILLED to add more owl decor to our house... not. lololol)
> 
> Oh and Steph, I looked on Kikkerland website and they have a BUNCH of cutie owl stuff!! i remembered you said you liked owls too


OOO i'll have to check it out!

i got my fringe earrings back haha. so i traded up from that to a bunch of items and back to that again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  woooo!


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

hmm, theres an idea.


----------



## Christi Z (May 1, 2012)

Here is a photo of my Steve Madden Woven Hobo. I put in a birchbox for size comparison, it's huge! Also, the carol dauplaise bracelet is in there too.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO I was going to wait until mid May to get another bag.. but I couldn't resist. BUT every time I pick something one of my other items is a iphone case! I don't want to start with one!


i'm glad you did, because i've been eying that triangle necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the trade!


----------



## geniabeme (May 1, 2012)

How fast is the shipping? I closed my bag yesterday but it still says it has not shipped yet. PS- Im back in the game!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How fast is the shipping? I closed my bag yesterday but it still says it has not shipped yet. PS- Im back in the game!


 it took them 5 days to send me the shipping e-mail of my last bag...


----------



## maryissa (May 1, 2012)

I just opened a new bag, and they didn't add my referral item that I'm supposed to get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

Does either the Leather and Coin or the Audrey charm bracelet trade very well? 

*edit* Also, nail polish? I have an offer to trade that bracelet for the mm sunset nail polish. Worth it, y/n? 

also, just lost my chance for the charm bracelet.  wah


----------



## CaliMel (May 1, 2012)

Hmm I traded my bag for a fedora and aviators. But now I don't know what to accept! Trading is so hard!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much calimel!!!! I LOVE YOU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you just made my day!  as much as i love those necklaces, I really need sunglasses!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does either the Leather and Coin or the Audrey charm bracelet trade very well?


i think the audrey stuff trades pretty well!!


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that bag is perfect!


----------



## CaliMel (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you sooooo much calimel!!!! I LOVE YOU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> you just made my day!  as much as i love those necklaces, I really need sunglasses!


Yay!! You're welcome. =]

I love those aviators too but I don't really need them. I literally have about 6 pairs of similar looking sunglasses! lol.

So I figured if I was going to try my hand at trading up for something, I might as well have them go to someone I "know". Ty for the trade!


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

If anyone was wondering I'm pretty sure the 'ZAD collar is actually the Athena Collar from All The Rage, and it's not $22- it's $12.




I really wish they had the correct prices because then I might have a better chance of getting a few All the Rage pieces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone was wondering I'm pretty sure the 'ZAD collar is actually the Athena Collar from All The Rage, and it's not $22- it's $12.
> 
> ...


wow you're right!! that's so cute though...i want that even more now haha. i wanted it before but now I really do. if i have an item i don't like at the end of my week i'll trade it down to that.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 1, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone had any input on the nila anthony stripe crossbody? i'm really into crossbody bags lately and the bag i have is just a bit too big for my taste... but someone said it doesn't keep it's shape... but i'm terrible at finding pictures of it haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow you're right!! that's so cute though...i want that even more now haha. i wanted it before but now I really do. if i have an item i don't like at the end of my week i'll trade it down to that.


I love it! I'm so glad there's a huge influx in the stock because it seems like a lot of people _don't_ want it and I do, but I also want one of the other lower priced necklaces. Hopefully I can trade up, but if I don't get anything by tomorrow morning I may just grab that one and let my LBB sit (I'll be out of town when my bag closes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) which is totally heart breaking because I don't want to spend the extra $12-$15 for the second necklace that I want hahaha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

autumn can you find the zad (supposedly) double triangle hammered necklace?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love it! I'm so glad there's a huge influx in the stock because it seems like a lot of people _don't_ want it and I do, but I also want one of the other lower priced necklaces. Hopefully I can trade up, but if I don't get anything by tomorrow morning I may just grab that one and let my LBB sit (I'll be out of town when my bag closes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) which is totally heart breaking because I don't want to spend the extra $12-$15 for the second necklace that I want hahaha


I agree, i'm glad no one really wants it haha. Good luck on your bag! for some reason I thought yours closed yesterday!


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 1, 2012)

I've been lurking this thread, wondering if I should sign up for LBB. I was on the fence for a while but I saw the Melie Bianco braided shoulder bag  (green) and had to have it. Now I just have to figure out how to trade stuff. 



 I have a feeling this is going to be addictive.


----------



## amandak88 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might have better luck to trade slightly down for something good. Those are $21 right? See if you can't find a nice piece of jewelry for $20 to offer it for.


 Thank you for the advice! I was thinking the same thing, but the only thing I like is a bracelet for $16! However, I might use the decals in combination with my $84 dollar bag to try to get one of the Steve Madden Hobos that got released again today! That's my dream bag and it stinks that if I had just waited a few more hours to purchase my bag I could have gotten it! I just need to be a better trader!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 1, 2012)

For some reason I have a feeling I won't like this bag this time round....


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does either the Leather and Coin or the Audrey charm bracelet trade very well?
> 
> ...


 Audrey yes, Leather and coin no. Nail polish doesn't seem to trade well except for other nail polish or nail polish strips or a two item trade.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

I decided to just go ahead and take the silver collar while it's available. I guess that's it for me for a while, I'm already feeling withdrawals! My box should be here next week, is it okay to post our LBB haul videos here??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

10 hours in and I'm happy with my bag. This is why I can never get a crazy haul, 3 items I want and I'm ready to ship, lol.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

I was able to trade a glitter nail polish that only had 1 circulating really well. It was a purple glitter that is now sold out. 

I've got the gold collar, but Im worried that it will be as dark as the image you sent. I like the color that lbb shows, but not the all the rage color. Maybe I should go for silver...


----------



## amandak88 (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if I could ask you ladies for a little advice! I just got a trade for the $20 All the Rage Animal Printed Bangle in exchange for my dandelion wall decals. Is this a good trade? Will I be able to trade that bangle fairly easily?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to trade a glitter nail polish that only had 1 circulating really well. It was a purple glitter that is now sold out.
> 
> I've got the gold collar, but Im worried that it will be as dark as the image you sent. I like the color that lbb shows, but not the all the rage color. Maybe I should go for silver...


 Based on the packages I've received from lbb, I'd say the color is off and you should go for silver, lol.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on the packages I've received from lbb, I'd say the color is off and you should go for silver, lol.


 okay, good to know. offering my gold for silver now.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> autumn can you find the zad (supposedly) double triangle hammered necklace?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't find it! I'm sorry, ZAD is a lot harder to find than the other companies :[



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to trade a glitter nail polish that only had 1 circulating really well. It was a purple glitter that is now sold out.
> 
> I've got the gold collar, but Im worried that it will be as dark as the image you sent. I like the color that lbb shows, but not the all the rage color. Maybe I should go for silver...


 That was my predicament! I figured it was just too much of a risk as I definitely wanted a statement necklace, but I probably wouldn't wear it if it was _too_ bold. I had trouble trying to trade the silver for the gold, but now that everyone has the gold it might be harder to get the silver. Good luck either way :]


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

Okay. I'm freaking out. I need your help Jenna and Sarah (my fellow (ex)grad students)

I'm sitting in my office crying because my research isn't working and I have a presentation tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

What do you do at this point?!?!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

Gah my friend shipped her bag so they added the item to THIS bag! Now I have 8 hours to get rid of the R &amp; EM love note neon yellow bag! 

If anybody wants it and is willing to give me the ZAD feather bangles?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

Man I want that love pouch! but i dont' have anything right now that i'm willing to give up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You won't have any problems trading it up! It's pretty popular, and I think it's the last one


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay. I'm freaking out. I need your help Jenna and Sarah (my fellow (ex)grad students)
> 
> ...


 Well I got slapped around and attacked during my presentation on Friday since they said the way I tabulated my resulted wasnt reliable. My advisor didnt back me up and sat in the back looking bored. And he never told me I was doing anything wrong. So i sat down and then ended up sniffling in the back of the auditorium, loud enough that I think it was obvious. Then when my advisor came up to me afterwards trying to figure out when he ever agreed to my results so I flat out started bawling. Like hiccup, couldn't breathe crying, and ended up telling him all the bad things that happened to my family this semester. It was such a mess and so embarrassing. I felt like crap all weekend long. I was so embarrassed still, but what I realized is that I shouldnt be embarrassed they should be! So no matter what happens tomorrow, stay strong, and remember that you'll get through it!

And listen to some Kelly Clarkson cause she sure is wise with that Stronger song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> autumn can you find the zad (supposedly) double triangle hammered necklace?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, don't know if you still need it but I found a picture of that ZAD necklace :]





Not sure how big the mannequin is, so take it with a grain of salt! :]


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I want that love pouch! but i dont' have anything right now that i'm willing to give up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You won't have any problems trading it up! It's pretty popular, and I think it's the last one


 Is it? Im hoping! I like the pink one better and I have it already.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

I wish someone would give me a decent two or three item trade already. It gets harder to trade when you get past $25 give or take.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I got slapped around and attacked during my presentation on Friday since they said the way I tabulated my resulted wasnt reliable. My advisor didnt back me up and sat in the back looking bored. And he never told me I was doing anything wrong. So i sat down and then ended up sniffling in the back of the auditorium, loud enough that I think it was obvious. Then when my advisor came up to me afterwards trying to figure out when he ever agreed to my results so I flat out started bawling. Like hiccup, couldn't breathe crying, and ended up telling him all the bad things that happened to my family this semester. It was such a mess and so embarrassing. I felt like crap all weekend long. I was so embarrassed still, but what I realized is that I shouldnt be embarrassed they should be! So no matter what happens tomorrow, stay strong, and remember that you'll get through it!
> ...


Oh no!! I'm SO sorry! your adviser sounds exactly like my boyfriend's (he's an aerospace engineering MA student). I'm really lucky to have really supportive and sweet professors (italian women ). But this is the first time in YEARS that i'm doing something i'm completely unfamiliar with (linguistics). I'm making charts and data and trying to understand the linguistics of a foreign language I don't even fully understand yet! I'm the baby of the group and have the least amount of Italian experience (which is why they're sending me there this summer).

I think i'm just being too hard on myself. I'm so sorry you had to go through that though. I wish advisers and professor were more sympathetic. That's specifically why I chose this program actually!  Yesterday I was told my thesis was wrong about a film...how can your opinion be wrong haha seriously. Now she wants me to explain how camera movement shapes match with emotions! What??!!? That isn't film theory!

Anyway you should try to trade up your pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think you'll be able to, find something in the $20-$22 range you like!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey, don't know if you still need it but I found a picture of that ZAD necklace :]
> ...


OOO well if that's the actual size of a human (haha) then I love it!! I'm glad Eugenia gave me this necklace  I've been wanting it for awhile and I didn't think there were any left.

Thanks for finding it! You're the best at this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone else think those $16 animal feathers earrings look like halloween/a pumpkin?


----------



## CaliMel (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else think those $16 animal feathers earrings look like halloween/a pumpkin?


I actually thought they were pumpkins until I looked closer at them!


----------



## CaliMel (May 1, 2012)

gaghh I feel like my bag is stuck. I have those $70 earrings and 3 necklaces and no one is trading me anything for the earrings.

I'll have to wait a few days and see what happens. I'm regretting trading away the purse that I had. =(


----------



## DonnaJ (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gaghh I feel like my bag is stuck. I have those $70 earrings and 3 necklaces and no one is trading me anything for the earrings.
> 
> I'll have to wait a few days and see what happens. I'm regretting trading away the purse that I had. =(


 You can work those necklaces. I had all three of those today and look where I'm at now.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no!! I'm SO sorry! your adviser sounds exactly like my boyfriend's (he's an aerospace engineering MA student). I'm really lucky to have really supportive and sweet professors (italian women ). But this is the first time in YEARS that i'm doing something i'm completely unfamiliar with (linguistics). I'm making charts and data and trying to understand the linguistics of a foreign language I don't even fully understand yet! I'm the baby of the group and have the least amount of Italian experience (which is why they're sending me there this summer).
> ...


 Yeah I was so upset. But the annoying part is that I just went for a masters. I never wanted to deal with the pain of this. But my program wanted an accreditation that required research. When I told my advisor that I felt that he did not give me enough support or direction he said 'its independent research...' I wanted to be like FU people getting their PHDs meet with their advisors almost weekly and go through results with them. But mine never answered my emails, missed my appointments, held up my proposal for a few weeks, and then I realized he never read it, or didnt read it closely. So either way I just want to get my diploma and leave.

Im so jealous you get to go to Italy! Where will you stay? Just keep your focus on Italy and the fact that the people watching your presentation (at least some of them) don't get to go to Italy. You may be the baby, but you bring a new set of eyes with a new perspective! Different minds think differently and it is good to challenge them and what they want. 

And if none of that helps, take a look at: http://whatshouldwecallgradschool.tumblr.com/


----------



## Christi Z (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gaghh I feel like my bag is stuck. I have those $70 earrings and 3 necklaces and no one is trading me anything for the earrings.
> 
> I'll have to wait a few days and see what happens. I'm regretting trading away the purse that I had. =(


 I have the $45 fringe earrings and I'm having troubles with those too. I still have 3 days left though!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

I got my earrrings!!!!!!!!!!

I was able to trade the $22 gold collar and the $18 neon yellow pouch for the lydell square earrings! They are so pretty! 

Now to decide if I should keep both iphone cases or get something else I liked. Decisions decisions. Either way Im so stoked! 6 items $219

bam


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2012)

I just opened a bag!  Yay!  (I'm the Meagan with the aqua boombox bag.)  My promised additional item to make up for the nasty body salve is not there.  Boo!  I'm waiting to see what customer service has to say about this one.

ETA:  I have A Thing for black cats, so I want those black cat earrings, but I can't wear earrings!  More sad panda.


----------



## maryissa (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened a bag!  Yay!  (I'm the Meagan with the aqua boombox bag.)  My promised additional item to make up for the nasty body salve is not there.  Boo!  I'm waiting to see what customer service has to say about this one.
> 
> ETA:  I have A Thing for black cats, so I want those black cat earrings, but I can't wear earrings!  More sad panda.


 I was supposed to get an additional item too because I referred someone and I didn't get one! But customer service said that they'll email me back once they've talked to their tech people. :/


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay. I'm freaking out. I need your help Jenna and Sarah (my fellow (ex)grad students)
> 
> ...


 I'm a different ex grad student (now assistant professor). Sorry to give totally unsolicited advice, but hang in there! In my experience, you'll come off better than you think you will, and negative-sounding comments are usually just constructive criticism. Some of those comments ultimately turn out to be wrong anyway.

Even if they are a-holes about it, it's almost summer and they're probably just in a bad mood because they don't want to be on campus meeting with a grad student.  

Bring food. Bring coffee.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

@Sarah Thanks for the support! And it's a good thing you're done soon...I don't know If i could handle that situation. Maybe he didn't read it or care as much because he knew you were just doing it as a requirement. I find a lot of professors (at least in some departments) don't pay as much attention to MA students' research if they know they're not going to stay for the Ph.D. program.  Either way that's not right that he did that, at all. I bet you're feeling good to be almost done though!!



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a different ex grad student (now assistant professor). Sorry to give totally unsolicited advice, but hang in there! In my experience, you'll come off better than you think you will, and negative-sounding comments are usually just constructive criticism. Some of those comments ultimately turn out to be wrong anyway.
> 
> ...


 Aww thanks! I know i'm just being hard on myself. It's not my fault that the results aren't panning out the way I had hoped. My professor said that even if it doesn't prove my thesis that itself is still important. It's just disheartening looking at results that took you FOREVER to collect and realizing that nothing came of it.  That's the bright side, I know she'll be okay with whatever I end up presenting and handing in for my seminar paper. This isn't my field anyway so i'm not looking to write anything conference worthy anyway.

What do you teach?  I hope to become a professor eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though the the fact that I feel defeated so often kind of discourages me haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 1, 2012)

Someone is offering me the nila anthony $60 crossbody for my sunglasses...I really don't like that bag but it's tempting! However I did trade $54 of my items for the glasses...and the last time I had that bag it didn't trade very well.

Have any of you had any experiences with that bag?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww thanks! I know i'm just being hard on myself. It's not my fault that the results aren't panning out the way I had hoped. My professor said that even if it doesn't prove my thesis that itself is still important. It's just disheartening looking at results that took you FOREVER to collect and realizing that nothing came of it.  That's the bright side, I know she'll be okay with whatever I end up presenting and handing in for my seminar paper. This isn't my field anyway so i'm not looking to write anything conference worthy anyway.
> 
> What do you teach?  I hope to become a professor eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though the the fact that I feel defeated so often kind of discourages me haha


 That sounds good, then--and doing work outside your field is great experience, even if the results aren't good. She sounds like a sympathetic professor too. (Honestly, I have a friend in engineering whose results kind of died, but she still got her degree because the research itself was innovative.) I teach in an English department, and just finished my first tenure-track year. I'm exhausted but really happy. What field are you in?

Whew--just dumped a nail polish for the $15 Haskell earrings. Time to work it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds good, then--and doing work outside your field is great experience, even if the results aren't good. She sounds like a sympathetic professor too. (Honestly, I have a friend in engineering whose results kind of died, but she still got her degree because the research itself was innovative.) I teach in an English department, and just finished my first tenure-track year. I'm exhausted but really happy. What field are you in?
> 
> Whew--just dumped a nail polish for the $15 Haskell earrings. Time to work it.


Those Haskell earrings do really well surprisingly! When they first came out no one was interested in them, but now they're getting some decent trades every once in awhile.

I'm in the Italian department, but I specialize in cinema even though it's a literature focused program. I'm really behind and a little lost with everything because the first 4 years of my undergrad training was in Nutritional Sciences, and I took zero english/history/humanities courses. And then I decided to go back to school for a year and finish my Italian degree in one eyar (33 credits of Italian including a grad class and 2 directed studies!). So I was already exhausted coming into this program since I had to write 8 papers  just last Spring (12-15 pages each all in Italian...ouch). So I have the least experience in all things dealing with humanities. I honestly don't know why they accepted me (they accepted 4 out of 11 applicants). Sometimes I think they just knew I really wanted it and that's why they chose me haha.

That's so cool you teach in the English department! What's your specialty? I'm taking a class with an English lit professor right now (on Boccaccio) and i'm really enjoying it. Now i'm going to be afraid you're judging my grammar mistakes haha


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

I really want betsey sunglasses and the horn necklace. im stuck on 'em.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

would you be willing to trade up with your disney earrings? i've tried a lot for those glasses but no one will budge!! Even with the Aviators I had to trade $12 above the value

sometimes I think the best bet (and easiest) is just to start a new bag with one as the main item haha but then I get really good offers and end up giving it away...i've never kept my main item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

someone traded their $60 bracelet for the $14 bike ring haha. And i'm pretty positive it wasn't the same person! she must have realllly wanted that ring!


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

the girl that traded a 40 dollar bracelet is offering me the bike ring and another item for my lydell earrings. so that is odd... maybe a friend trade?


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> would you be willing to trade up with your disney earrings? i've tried a lot for those glasses but no one will budge!! Even with the Aviators I had to trade $12 above the value
> 
> sometimes I think the best bet (and easiest) is just to start a new bag with one as the main item haha but then I get really good offers and end up giving it away...i've never kept my main item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If i could get the cat eye glasses, I would, with another item...Im just scared of the whole up-trading process, lol. Im afraid ill lose them. but honestly id prolly wear the gunmetal Angular Hoop Earrings more than them.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If i could get the cat eye glasses, I would, with another item...Im just scared of the whole up-trading process, lol. Im afraid ill lose them. but honestly id prolly wear the gunmetal Angular Hoop Earrings more than them.


 i meant id GIVE another item, not that id expect another one lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

i agree, i really like the disney hoops because they're cute but i would also wear the gunmetal ones more! haven't been able to get a hold of those yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree, i really like the disney hoops because they're cute but i would also wear the gunmetal ones more! haven't been able to get a hold of those yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I had an offer before, I shouldve taken it, i guess. I just hate the idea of trading down so far. waaaaah. Ill prolly end up starting over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont see how I could possibly make it to my dream bag. which at this point is the betsey cat eye glasses, the gunmetal Angular hoops, and this bracelet that i have, cuz...i have it, lol. Its cute, and my style, just not special.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

although upon reflection, I wouldnt mind the Cargo Eyelighter...Ill never get any of it. im awful at this, lol


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree, i really like the disney hoops because they're cute but i would also wear the gunmetal ones more! haven't been able to get a hold of those yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My only issue with them is that I dont really wear gold. They are so adorable though, I love most disney couture stuff.


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

Whoever has the cat eyes now wont accept anything! And they are quick at denying any of my bids. Id definitely pick that as your item. Im super excited about my bag. But Im going to hold off shipping until my time closes just in case someone changes their mind at the last moment and wants to give me the betsey studs.

This was a really fun experience, time consuming but fun. I dont see how some of you have multiple bags open or have bags every few weeks! I may do this every few months.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 2, 2012)

I wish there was a member search, so not fair. Im more likely to give up certain items to friends, even if at this point friend means "people whose names i recognize"


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

Well Donna, I hope you have better luck with those green earrings than I did. you'll probably be able to pull of an amazing deal with them. I just don't really have the luck for trading!

I am trying and trying to trade back for a handbag, but it's almost impossible without a bunch more items than I have!

I might end up cancelling this bag if it keeps going how this one is. But who knows! In a couple of days my luck might change. this site is nuts that way.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

Someone is offering me 108 dollars for my 58 dollar betsey bag. I want to take it, but none of the items trade well, 70 dollar earrings, robert rose metal bangle thing, and a nail polish. but 50 dollars over the price! Ahh. If they threw in something that traded well I'd probably take it, but I don't want to be stuck with crap.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2012)

I'm probably stuck with what I have (the boombox bag, a pale blue polish, and a light gray polish), but I'm a huge polish addict, and I want those colors, so that would not be the worst thing ever.  But there are a few things that I think I'll throw out trades for pretty much just for the hell of it.  I love long scarves, and I wear them a lot at work during the spring and summer, but I work for a bank (not *in* a bank, but, still, it's a *bank*), so it would be nice to have some that don't look like I got them from a head shop (which I did, for five bucks a pop).

(Still waiting for a response to my extra item inquiry, though.  I'm so cranky about it that I might cancel the bag and unsub if they decide they've changed their mind on this one.)


----------



## shelley6301 (May 2, 2012)

I chose an item yesterday and today i'm just sort of meh about it, and i don't think it trades well.  Is there a way to cancel your bag after you've already opened it?


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I chose an item yesterday and today i'm just sort of meh about it, and i don't think it trades well.  Is there a way to cancel your bag after you've already opened it?


 Yes just get on live chat and they can cancel it.

I feel the same way about these Betsey glasses. I don't need anymore sunglasses, but no trades have wowed me for them


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well Donna, I hope you have better luck with those green earrings than I did. you'll probably be able to pull of an amazing deal with them. I just don't really have the luck for trading!
> 
> ...


 Woohoo thank you, CaliMel! This is so unexpected I'm not sure what to do with it just yet. I must plan and scheme! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the cat eye glasses for 20$, is anyone interested in joining hautelook?  I know some people trash it, but ive gotten lots of great deals on things, including those sunglasses, that I needed, really!, ...If so lemme, know, and please use my link!
> 
> http://www.hautelook.com/invite/FO'Quinn473?sid=99992      :beg:


 I'm pretty sure we all love hautelook here. Cheap but good makeup! Yay!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone is offering me 108 dollars for my 58 dollar betsey bag. I want to take it, but none of the items trade well, 70 dollar earrings, robert rose metal bangle thing, and a nail polish. but 50 dollars over the price! Ahh. If they threw in something that traded well I'd probably take it, but I don't want to be stuck with crap.


 Actually that's why I'm trying to trade for good pieces, even if it's mostly not pieces that i want. I don't want to trade crap and have the person think twice. I want to tempt them!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably stuck with what I have (the boombox bag, a pale blue polish, and a light gray polish), but I'm a huge polish addict, and I want those colors, so that would not be the worst thing ever.  But there are a few things that I think I'll throw out trades for pretty much just for the hell of it.  I love long scarves, and I wear them a lot at work during the spring and summer, but I work for a bank (not *in* a bank, but, still, it's a *bank*), so it would be nice to have some that don't look like I got them from a head shop (which I did, for five bucks a pop).
> 
> (Still waiting for a response to my extra item inquiry, though.  I'm so cranky about it that I might cancel the bag and unsub if they decide they've changed their mind on this one.)


 I'm sure they will give you the extra item, but it might be better for you to cancel anyway. I'm just thinking that you are losing trading time on that item the longer that it takes for them to put it in your bag!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes just get on live chat and they can cancel it.
> 
> I feel the same way about these Betsey glasses. I don't need anymore sunglasses, but no trades have wowed me for them


 No matter what I have gotten, none of the trades have wowed me. It's almost all lowballing and you really have to work to move up. (And yes I'm sending the blah offers for your glasses! lol)


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No matter what I have gotten, none of the trades have wowed me. It's almost all lowballing and you really have to work to move up. (And yes I'm sending the blah offers for your glasses! lol)


 I saw that necklace this morning and went "Ahh!" because it does tempt me! lol. I had great 2 items on them, but I deleted them and now I want them back!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

i was also sending you blah offers for your glasses haha but now i have the aviators  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm getting some decent $50 trades for them but since I traded $54 for them i'm waiting for someone to top that (I'll probably keep them anyway since I really want them)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 2, 2012)

How are the candle offers? Anyone know?


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are the candle offers? Anyone know?


 It seems to go back and forth. You'll see awesome trades like the ones that just happened, or you can't seem to trade it for anything.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 2, 2012)

I have 6 days and an enticing trade offer that I want to take. It has one item I would love and the candle, I wouldn't mind the candle but don't want to be stuck with it if I decide I don't want it, so maybe I should go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems to go back and forth. You'll see awesome trades like the ones that just happened, or you can't seem to trade it for anything.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 6 days and an enticing trade offer that I want to take. It has one item I would love and the candle, I wouldn't mind the candle but don't want to be stuck with it if I decide I don't want it, so maybe I should go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually like the candles. I have 2 all ready. Once they burn down, I'm turning them into brush holders.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 2, 2012)

That's a cute idea too! I love candles too but I do have a lot and feel like I should go for something else with this bag but I will take the offer and see what I can get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like the candles. I have 2 all ready. Once they burn down, I'm turning them into brush holders.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

112 offer on the betsey bag...I'm SO tempted, but I know that stuff trades like crap.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Was busy yesterday, and not up on trading but maaan, I think too many people have found and read this thread and everyone is trying to do the same thing. lol. Which sort of sucks 'cause it seems people are holding on to things they don't even like to try to find a pricier offer. The whole fun of LBB was that people would trade wild things to get to what they want, no matter the price. Boooooo! hahaha.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 2, 2012)

I have an offer for a bikini bag for my $30 rope bracelet. How well does the bikini bag trade?  I love the rope bracelet and finally got it after weeks of trying but it is on sale for $10 on their website so i can always but it there.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was busy yesterday, and not up on trading but maaan, I think too many people have found and read this thread and everyone is trying to do the same thing. lol. Which sort of sucks 'cause it seems people are holding on to things they don't even like to try to find a pricier offer. The whole fun of LBB was that people would trade wild things to get to what they want, no matter the price. Boooooo! hahaha.


 I was thinking this all day yesterday.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was busy yesterday, and not up on trading but maaan, I think too many people have found and read this thread and everyone is trying to do the same thing. lol. Which sort of sucks 'cause it seems people are holding on to things they don't even like to try to find a pricier offer. The whole fun of LBB was that people would trade wild things to get to what they want, no matter the price. Boooooo! hahaha.


 Yeah I agree. My issue is I LIKE everything in my bag so I don't want to give it up for just anything, but I also want to keep trading lol. But this is my issue every time, and its why I always ship on like...day 2.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I agree. My issue is I LIKE everything in my bag so I don't want to give it up for just anything, but I also want to keep trading lol. But this is my issue every time, and its why I always ship on like...day 2.


 I've still never made it the full 7 days either.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

I'm also quite fond of the cargo make up collection I've developed from lbb. 2 cream blushes, a powder blush, a mascara, and 2 eyeshadow sets if I keep the one I have now. I love love all of it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also quite fond of the cargo make up collection I've developed from lbb. 2 cream blushes, a powder blush, a mascara, and 2 eyeshadow sets if I keep the one I have now. I love love all of it.


 That's my favorite part of LBB too! Well one of my faves. The Cargo collection I'm building up! Really great makeup.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

And haha that was me with shipping by day 2 the first few times! I have yet to wait the entire time as well. So far, I do like what I have in there now. I super heart that bikini bag (almost bought something just like it on Hautelook a few days ago) and have no plans to trade it. I like my bag (but like a couple others better, only because I'm a pink girl), and the bracelet goes with the other Robert Rose jewelry I have. I will say I'm rather irritated that I jumped into trading with the blue Deux Lux bag, only to see the snake Madden bag I have lusted after for WEEKS, back in the game a couple hours later.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

Kristin I want those steve madden earrings so bad, but I'm also attached to my Inca clutch, ahhaa. Sweeten the deal and I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And haha that was me with shipping by day 2 the first few times! I have yet to wait the entire time as well. So far, I do like what I have in there now. I super heart that bikini bag (almost bought something just like it on Hautelook a few days ago) and have no plans to trade it. I like my bag (but like a couple others better, only because I'm a pink girl), and the bracelet goes with the other Robert Rose jewelry I have. I will say I'm rather irritated that I jumped into trading with the blue Deux Lux bag, only to see the snake Madden bag I have lusted after for WEEKS, back in the game a couple hours later.


 

I wish I could not get attached (to my items)!! This is my...5th bag, I think hahaha, the first one I did back in February I got frustrated and shipped, and the last ones I got satisfied and shipped. I need to stop doing them lol, I have waaaay too much stuff. But I'm in love with this betsey johnson bag and the nila anthony clutch I have right now so trading has kind of grinded to a halt.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kristin I want those steve madden earrings so bad, but I'm also attached to my Inca clutch, ahhaa. Sweeten the deal and I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I totally would but those are the lowest price items I have!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

Ahhh this girl is now sending me the street level woven envelope clutch plus a necklace for the bestey bag. I think that clutch is CUTE and then I could trade with the necklace for the rest of my time, but idk if I like it better than the betsey one. I'm afraid the betsey one might end up not being my style and idk where I would carry it. BUT it is so cute. HELP.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

woohoo! i got the blue watch! the min I saw it I knew I had to have it haha. i traded my least favorite two items at $61 for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm still at a $195 value though!!! I'm glad I got it now, because this is probably the cheapest it's going to go for once people start realizing I have it and i'm not giving it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh this girl is now sending me the street level woven envelope clutch plus a necklace for the bestey bag. I think that clutch is CUTE and then I could trade with the necklace for the rest of my time, but idk if I like it better than the betsey one. I'm afraid the betsey one might end up not being my style and idk where I would carry it. BUT it is so cute. HELP.


I say go for what's more your style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm not usually one to branch out though...and sometimes LBB is a nice way to do that at a smaller price 

By the way, thanks for the all the support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I say go for what's more your style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm not usually one to branch out though...and sometimes LBB is a nice way to do that at a smaller price
> ...


 No prob, hope you are feeling better! 

I'm kind of scared I'll regret it, I wish I could message her. If she puts the nail polish she has in with the necklace and clutch I'm sold, but I really do find this bag adorable...and I guess I could take it when I go searching for sailors in Annapolis or something lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was busy yesterday, and not up on trading but maaan, I think too many people have found and read this thread and everyone is trying to do the same thing. lol. Which sort of sucks 'cause it seems people are holding on to things they don't even like to try to find a pricier offer. The whole fun of LBB was that people would trade wild things to get to what they want, no matter the price. Boooooo! hahaha.


i completely agree with you. i traded up a lot on Monday, and yesterday I spent the day basically trading down to things I REALLY like (the glasses, and today the watch). I think the chances of trading up something you REALLY like (because you up the bid by never giving it up) are higher this way. plus you're happy with what you have if it stays that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh this girl is now sending me the street level woven envelope clutch plus a necklace for the bestey bag. I think that clutch is CUTE and then I could trade with the necklace for the rest of my time, but idk if I like it better than the betsey one. I'm afraid the betsey one might end up not being my style and idk where I would carry it. BUT it is so cute. HELP.


 I'd get the bag you could use the most. I have a few bags I regret buying because I have no where to wear them. both are REALLY cute though.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

I'm completely happy with my bag. The glasses and watch alone are worth the $72 I spent. The decals, earrings, mascara and necklace are just a plus now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd get the bag you could use the most. I have a few bags I regret buying because I have no where to wear them. both are REALLY cute though.


 The problem is...I have so many bags and I always turn to kate spade lol. I have one bag that I carry to work EVERY DAY, a little pink small bag for shopping or w/e, and a variety of clutches (mostly sparkly lol) that I carry "at night". I actually don't need more bags or clutches at all but I love them so much.


----------



## maryissa (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woohoo! i got the blue watch! the min I saw it I knew I had to have it haha. i traded my least favorite two items at $61 for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm still at a $195 value though!!! I'm glad I got it now, because this is probably the cheapest it's going to go for once people start realizing I have it and i'm not giving it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What?! They have the kr3w watches again?! Mannn and I told myself I wouldn't open another lbb unless it was a watch, but I opened one yesterday with a steve madden purse hoping to get good trades. Hmmm, maybe I should cancel my bag.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is...I have so many bags and I always turn to kate spade lol. I have one bag that I carry to work EVERY DAY, a little pink small bag for shopping or w/e, and a variety of clutches (mostly sparkly lol) that I carry "at night". I actually don't need more bags or clutches at all but I love them so much.


 Ha, you said that as I was on the Kate Spade site!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

Is it creepy to message her on facebook? lmao.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ha, you said that as I was on the Kate Spade site!


 I'm an ADDICT. I have 4 clutches, 3 wristlets, 2 crossbodies, probably 10 medium sized purses, and 3 tote bags. Plus two pairs of sunglasses, and several pairs of earrings. I HAVE TO STOP.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an ADDICT. I have 4 clutches, 3 wristlets, 2 crossbodies, probably 10 medium sized purses, and 3 tote bags. Plus two pairs of sunglasses, and several pairs of earrings. I HAVE TO STOP.


 I have a lot of purses there too! I love the scout bags so much. The only thing that has been able to pull me from that site is LBB.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a lot of purses there too! I love the scout bags so much. The only thing that has been able to pull me from that site is LBB.


 Hahha, I go check the lord and taylor and nordstrom's clearance every weekend. It's pathetic.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahha, I go check the lord and taylor and nordstrom's clearance every weekend. It's pathetic.


 It's never pathetic to look awesome. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No prob, hope you are feeling better!
> 
> I'm kind of scared I'll regret it, I wish I could message her. If she puts the nail polish she has in with the necklace and clutch I'm sold, but I really do find this bag adorable*...and I guess I could take it when I go searching for sailors in Annapolis or something lol.*












 !!!!

You would be cute *and* sparkly! You'd have every sailor noticing you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kristin I want those steve madden earrings so bad, but I'm also attached to my Inca clutch, ahhaa. Sweeten the deal and I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How are the offers on that clutch? My end game is to get that $65 lee angel bangle set.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's never pathetic to look awesome. lol


 AGREED! hahahahaha.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's never pathetic to look awesome. lol


 lol I agree!!! 

I just messaged the girl who wants the betsey johnson bag on fb lol she must think I'm a total creep! But if she throws in the nail polish, I'm accepting!


----------



## maryissa (May 2, 2012)

Ahhhh live customer service is not answering me! And I have to go to school soon, I want to cancel my bag and get the kr3w watch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

haha agreed as well. (about the looking awesome comment.)  I'm kind of sad I don't have tons of jewelry now haha. I HAVE to get a bunch in my next/last bag before I go to Italy!! you guys have to be my support group and make sure I get tons of jewelry


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Traded my bag. No one with the pink wanted to trade, either pink one, and I'm just so unattached to the blue.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha agreed as well. (about the looking awesome comment.)  I'm kind of sad I don't have tons of jewelry now haha. I HAVE to get a bunch in my next/last bag before I go to Italy!! you guys have to be my support group and make sure I get tons of jewelry


 
You will need sunglasses in Italy more than jewelry hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Is it sad that I'm way more happy with the Betsey pinky glittery lips bag than I was with the blue Deux Lux? HAHAHAHA. I love pink and black and sparkles and polka dots and Betsey Johnson!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it sad that I'm way more happy with the Betsey pinky glittery lips bag than I was with the blue Deux Lux? HAHAHAHA. I love pink and black and sparkles and polka dots and Betsey Johnson!


 Not sad at all! Though I love the deux lux more, no one is accepting my trade hahaha. Did you get an additional item?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sad at all! Though I love the deux lux more, no one is accepting my trade hahaha. Did you get an additional item?


 Yep. The $48 BCBG cuff. I already have that coming to me from my last LBB, but it was a nice, higher dollar item that's definitely able to be traded. She offered me a $106 trade with two nice things for my $83 bag, reasonable enough to me. I do love the Deux Lux bag, just not that color. I already have two blue bags, I want a pink bag now, other than the rhinestone pink fringe one I already own. 

To add to my already unattached feeling, yesterday, my hubby made an ewww face at the blue and silver Deux Lux bag. I didn't want to see that face every time I wore it. lol!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. The $48 BCBG cuff. I already have that coming to me from my last LBB, but it was a nice, higher dollar item that's definitely able to be traded. She offered me a $106 trade with two nice things for my $83 bag, reasonable enough to me. I do love the Deux Lux bag, just not that color. I already have two blue bags, I want a pink bag now, other than the rhinestone pink fringe one I already own.
> 
> To add to my already unattached feeling, yesterday, my hubby made an ewww face at the blue and silver Deux Lux bag. I didn't want to see that face every time I wore it. lol!


 lol, I had a surprisingly hard time with that cuff, glad I got rid of it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

The sad part is, the offer I just took was the best one I had in the last 24 hours. People have been trying to low ball, trade fug bags (without adding anything else to sweeten the offer), or giving me $100 offers full of not nice/not easy to trade jewelry. Blah.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I had a surprisingly hard time with that cuff, glad I got rid of it.


 Wonder if the gold one has a worse time than the silver one? I had to trade down by $12 to get the silver one last time! LOL. I honestly love both colors though. I have a thing for cuffs and coil bracelets. They are super sexy to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Like I said, the silver one is easy to trade up. Just got my hands on some earrings I have been lusting after for ages now! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm do I take the Inca clutch for my watch? I like the clutch a lot but I dont' know how to carry them haha. Plus i'm already getting a watch in my last LBB...how well does it trade? the clutch? and how do you wear/carry one??


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm do I take the Inca clutch for my watch? I like the clutch a lot but I dont' know how to carry them haha. Plus i'm already getting a watch in my last LBB...how well does it trade? the clutch? and how do you wear/carry one??


 I have it right now, it doesn't trade amazingly well or anything, but I'm getting decent offers. I love clutches though, I just carry them under my arm or in my hand lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

are you getting offers in the 50s-60s? I traded $61 for the watch which is why i'm wondering, I'm trying to trade up while also having something in my bag that I like just in case I can't


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you getting offers in the 50s-60s? I traded $61 for the watch which is why i'm wondering, I'm trying to trade up while also having something in my bag that I like just in case I can't


 
Yeah, they are pretty even offers. I don't think trading it up is going to be very easy.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

I guess i'll think on it for a few. I measured it out and it looks like it's as big as my laptop haha I don't know if I would be able to carry that around all day without a strap...if it has a strap i'd be all over it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess i'll think on it for a few. I measured it out and it looks like it's as big as my laptop haha I don't know if I would be able to carry that around all day without a strap...if it has a strap i'd be all over it.


 woah, it is probably bigger than I think it is lol. Most of my clutches are much smaller than that.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

i tried finding it online to see if there's actually a strap or not but i couldn't find anything. i'm sad that everyone has the watch now haha it was 7 people's "extra" item in their new bag. and all i'm getting offers for are those $45 fringe earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

I still really like it, if you look in the other picture of the watch it's really bright/cerulean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

Holeeeeeeeeeeeey Crap! Did you see what Rilee just did?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

she got some piggies hahaa. Seems like madison will trade up for anything!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

I GOT THE PIGGIE EARRINGS!!!


----------



## amberlamps (May 2, 2012)

When do they add new stuff? I want a new purse, but I don't like any of the ones in the gallery.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE PIGGIE EARRINGS!!!


 I'M DYING OF JEALOUSY! OMG They are so darned cute!!!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she got some piggies hahaa. Seems like madison will trade up for anything!


 I offered her the $40 Madden earrings and she took the $36 picture frames. So I dunno. She must love those frames! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know, they are adoraaaable. I am so glad that I work from home because I just squealed out loud when I saw my trade was accepted. (Very fitting considering what I traded for, hah)


 I probably would have fallen out of my chair and hurt myself. lol See it's a good thing you got them instead of me!


----------



## shelley6301 (May 2, 2012)

I missed a trade offer for a clutch for my bag, and i'm so disappointed.  i'm in love with clutches right now, and should have went with my first instinct to get the clutch instead of the bag.  i'm still considering just canceling this bag since i'm underwhelmed with my trade offers.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed a trade offer for a clutch for my bag, and i'm so disappointed.  i'm in love with clutches right now, and should have went with my first instinct to get the clutch instead of the bag.  i'm still considering just canceling this bag since i'm underwhelmed with my trade offers.


 what bag do you have?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Watched a video of my Betsey bag on Zappos and omg, it's sooo cute! I'm glad I made the trade and upgraded to adorable earrings I wanted for so long and a bag that I really like! 



 I was just waaay too lukewarm about the blue/silver Deux Lux bag. I was about to cancel my LBB and start again when I saw a (preferably pink) bag that made me happy. I'm definitely a pink girl. 





http://www.zappos.com/product/7958797/color/125647


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

I can't handle more than 4 items! this makes my head hurt.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't handle more than 4 items! this makes my head hurt.


 I agree! It is so much work trying to manage it all! Not complaining though hah


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

Donna- Would you take the Audrey bracelet or the blue watch for those lee angel bangles?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

I contacted the girl who wanted my betsey bag and she said she can't offer me what I want for it because it drops her value too low lol, so I told her just to give me the nail polish and the other clutch cause I like the clutch better for me and I love polish. So she's happy and I'm happy! I'm hoping I can trade my inca down for a jelly now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

I was at 9 or 10 items last week and was freaking out! Way too stressful. It would be fun to get that many items, but it was just crazy to manage. 





My last LBB ended up being 7 items! All accessories (as I'm an accessories junkie, lol). Retail value of my last LBB: *$325*!!! 





I know some of you don't like the Shameless necklaces but I SUPER loved the Kitten/Tiger one. I refer to myself as a kitten/kitty all of the time. I'm sooo gonna flip it over to the tiger side when I'm feeling especially fierce. RAWRRR.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at 9 or 10 items last week and was freaking out! Way too stressful. It would be fun to get that many items, but it was just crazy to manage.
> 
> ...


 Nice haul. I have the KJL cuff and like it a lot!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

I'm very excited to get that KJL cuff. His stuffs value is always what it says, and then some, especially when the piece becomes more rare/hard to find. A KJL cuff is one of the very first things I got on LBB and I really like it! I'm excited for the matching Gorjana bracelet and earrings as well. I plan on wearing those with the KJL cuff this summer, and during times I need to dress a bit more classy/professional. Most of my jewelry is huge/bold/pink/purple/sparkly/glittery/sequiny/all of the above.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

Leilani you got a good trade with the silver chain bcbg bangle right? I have an offer for that + ipad equaling 63 on my Inca clutch and I really want to have trading fun, and already have a clutch I like better in my bag.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani you got a good trade with the silver chain bcbg bangle right? I have an offer for that + ipad equaling 63 on my Inca clutch and I really want to have trading fun, and already have a clutch I like better in my bag.


 Darn it someone else took it. Hopefully something comes up again! Goes to show no time to think on these things haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

I lost a couple trades while typing here, trying to decide, my last LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( So I understand. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

lol its not a huge deal, this is the first time I'm REALLY going hard with my trades and man, a lot can happen in 24 hours on here! hahaha. I have NONE of my starting items! 

Patience and persistance are what it takes.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

I hope you do really well and get a big haul full of items you like! My biggest hauls always happen when I give up my starting items.


----------



## Lilmegs0000 (May 2, 2012)

Heres a picture of the Zad Necklace next to some other Merch on the Site- This is Emily's bag for April -  hope that helps.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

I'm anxious to ship once I get rid of this necklace lol. Idk what it is, I just can't make myself wait! This is my best one so far though, and its not even worth much haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

awesome haul leilani!!!

Mine started out good but now i'm kind of stable at $200, I keep trading items down for things I really want haha. I had 9 items at one point and now I have 6 lol. I'm falling in love with this watch. for real. I thought it would be too big for me since it's unisex but I know how to take out my own links so I can fix that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

has anyone had luck with the leather and fringe necklace? i worked my way up from the mascara...but now It's no trading at all! should I give it time or trade down to a $35 item I really want?


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone had luck with the leather and fringe necklace? i worked my way up from the mascara...but now It's no trading at all! should I give it time or trade down to a $35 item I really want?


 I've never had much luck with that necklace. I had it a lot in my last bag and think I only got it to trade up once, and it was a trade with someone who was new and had just opened a bag. I say if you have a $35 you really, really like, trade down.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never had much luck with that necklace. I had it a lot in my last bag and think I only got it to trade up once, and it was a trade with someone who was new and had just opened a bag. I say if you have a $35 you really, really like, trade down.


I do, i've been wanting those lime hoops foreverrrrr! I almost put them in my bag as my main item. there's only one of them though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so we'll see if the person says yes


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 2, 2012)

Well, I think I am pretty satisfied my bag and I only have 2 items. Everyone wanted my skull shot glasses and I ended up trading them with a neon bangle for a studded crossbody bag. (+28 value) I even found those shot glasses at Ross for $4.99 yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

Well, I traded two items for the Inca Clutch. I'm trying to trade it up for a different handbag, since I already got it in the last bag of mine!

I shouldn't have traded away the purse I had. =(

But at least I have a handbag again! My value went down though, my bag is only worth $100. I'm really not good at this trading thing. I don't even get how you all get so many items in your bags! I can't seem to get lucky with items that I have.

I'm probably going to end up cancelling though because I should spend this money on a moms day present for my mom instead of on myself! Plus I don't really NEED anything in the bag that badly.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I think I am pretty satisfied my bag and I only have 2 items. Everyone wanted my skull shot glasses and I ended up trading them with a neon bangle for a studded crossbody bag. (+28 value) I even found those shot glasses at Ross for $4.99 yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Going to Ross tonight hahaa, I want those so bad for Halloween.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I traded two items for the Inca Clutch. I'm trying to trade it up for a different handbag, since I already got it in the last bag of mine!
> 
> ...


 Was that trade with me?hehehe.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

I just realized I don't think there is ANYTHING I would give up the woven envelope clutch I have for right now. I feel like I made the right choice on that trade. It gets decent offers but I definitely like looking at it better than I did the betsey one...more "me".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was that trade with me?hehehe.


That's so funny! It was with you! =]

TY for the trade!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I traded two items for the Inca Clutch. I'm trying to trade it up for a different handbag, since I already got it in the last bag of mine!
> 
> ...


I'm feeling the same way about my bag, I haven't gone up much since it opened (i had the 2 extra items in mine) and I took that watch for $61 and now NO one wants it!! The best offer i've gotten is leilani's $52 earrings. and NO ONE wants my sunglasses either...besides one girl. Who just tried to give me the same watch that I already have in my bag for it.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

Ugh I have had that hammered ZAD gold necklace in my bag all day and I cannot get rid of it for the life of me! Not up, not down. I am hoping lots of people open new bags tonight who may happen to love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

ARE you kidding me? $15 earrings, for my watch. Apparently i'm the only one on LBB that likes this watch enough to spend $61 haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

Man i'm trying to get that girls black mat and nat wallet, and i'm doing all these different combos but she's not responded or rejecting my offers. and i know she's online because i see her accepting other trades in the newsfeed haha


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

Does it make anyone else just a little mad when they see a horrible trade? I offered $35 earrings for those bookends and she gave them up for a nail polish! I know it's her decision and people have different tastes, but really?! lol!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

whattt I offered that girl $30-40 items for her $41 book ends and she took the $15 nail polish instead...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it make anyone else just a little mad when they see a horrible trade? I offered $35 earrings for those bookends and she gave them up for a nail polish! I know it's her decision and people have different tastes, but really?! lol!


haha we had the same thought.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna- Would you take the Audrey bracelet or the blue watch for those lee angel bangles?


 ARGH! I stopped checking MUT and missed this. I would have worked out something with you if I had known you wanted it.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha we had the same thought.


 haha! glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

i'm getting frustrated with my bad luck today haha. I'm happy with my bag besides the fringe necklace, maybe I should just trade it down and then ship my bag haha. there's nothing else I want and no one is offering anything for my glasses or watch. And obviously no one wants my cheaper items  but I like them.

I have a $24 chalkboard candle offer for my $22 necklace that I like...do those candles trade?


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ARGH! I stopped checking MUT and missed this. I would have worked out something with you if I had known you wanted it.


 It's okay! As soon as I sent the message, I saw you traded in the news feed. I ended up trading the audrey for the horseshoe necklace which I really like too


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ARE you kidding me? $15 earrings, for my watch. Apparently i'm the only one on LBB that likes this watch enough to spend $61 haha


 I got that for my $64 earrings. lmao!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm getting frustrated with my bad luck today haha. I'm happy with my bag besides the fringe necklace, maybe I should just trade it down and then ship my bag haha. there's nothing else I want and no one is offering anything for my glasses or watch. And obviously no one wants my cheaper items  but I like them.
> 
> I have a $24 chalkboard candle offer for my $22 necklace that I like...do those candles trade?


 Yes!! The chalkboard candles trade really well.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm getting frustrated with my bad luck today haha. I'm happy with my bag besides the fringe necklace, maybe I should just trade it down and then ship my bag haha. there's nothing else I want and no one is offering anything for my glasses or watch. And obviously no one wants my cheaper items  but I like them.
> 
> I have a $24 chalkboard candle offer for my $22 necklace that I like...do those candles trade?


 I'm offering lovely bracelets or earrings for the watch and sunglasses. haha... excellent trades... not

I haven't noticed them doing well today, but you never know


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it make anyone else just a little mad when they see a horrible trade? I offered $35 earrings for those bookends and she gave them up for a nail polish! I know it's her decision and people have different tastes, but really?! lol!


 I just sit there with my jaw dropped at some of the trades.


----------



## rougefirefly (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm... I'm not really enjoying the trading this time around.

I don't know. I do like 2 of my items though.

The girl with the bookends- I would have loved to offer my $12 earrings for it, but I thought that would be ridiculous so my mouth dropped when I saw that trade. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

I traded a couple hours ago my $26 necklace for a $40 bracelet I like! Pink + coral + dangly golden stuffs = perfect for summer and it was a +$14 trade. Yaaay!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

It sounds like everyone else is having a bad day today too, so it's not just me. Yesterday was hopping, today, not so much. All I've done is trade down today.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded a couple hours ago my $26 necklace for a $40 bracelet I like! Pink + coral + dangly golden stuffs = perfect for summer and it was a +$14 trade. Yaaay!


 I have that one too! Still deciding how I feel about it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

Well except for Leilani, as usual.... *grumble grumble*


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it make anyone else just a little mad when they see a horrible trade? I offered $35 earrings for those bookends and she gave them up for a nail polish! I know it's her decision and people have different tastes, but really?! lol!


 Like a crappy $39 trade for that Madden clutch that I offered my $45 BCBG necklace for it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!! The chalkboard candles trade really well.


haha i took your advice...even though I really wanted that necklace boo oh well. I'm being impatient/grumpy because no one wants my things (they're offering nail polish for literally everything I have...even the watch haha) Yours is the only good offer  sadly I'm not interested in that necklace though!  I guess we'll see if I get any offers


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well except for Leilani, as usual.... *grumble grumble*


 haha, not doing *that* great, as once again, I gave up a highly coveted bag to get where I am.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 2, 2012)

rilee is that necklace really not trading? is that why you're offering it to me? i feel like i shoudn't take it if it's coming from you since you know all about trading and what goes and doesn't haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it make anyone else just a little mad when they see a horrible trade? I offered $35 earrings for those bookends and she gave them up for a nail polish! I know it's her decision and people have different tastes, but really?! lol!


 I have them now! What do you have for trade? hehehe they were going to be my roommates b-day present, but I'm willing to give them up I think.


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

I keep getting nail polish offers for everything too lol!

Java I just offered the crossbody purse for the glasses, but I might cancel my bag so I totally understand if you don't want to trade them!

do the items go back to the site when people cancel or just to the ether and no one can get them?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

Ahh my bag is officially 5 things I want, tell me not to ship it yet lol. I have a 72 dollar purse offer on my 54 dollar clutch but...I love that clutch! idk how do the nila anthony solid stripe top fold over bags trade.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 2, 2012)

I ended up with 2 lash primer things from cargo if anyone has anything awesome to offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have them now! What do you have for trade? hehehe they were going to be my roommates b-day present, but I'm willing to give them up I think.


 I was just hoping to trade for my $35 zara terez earrings. No worries though if it is a present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was just hoping to trade for my $35 zara terez earrings. No worries though if it is a present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've got an offer for a 38$ bcbg bracelet i've already traded up so I think I'll keep it for now hehe.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Donna, that was an awesome trade! Pretty necklace and a +$15 trade! Now who is having all of the luck?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like a crappy $39 trade for that Madden clutch that I offered my $45 BCBG necklace for it.


 That was mine! I was shocked that someone bit! Sorry, Donna!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like a crappy $39 trade for that Madden clutch that I offered my $45 BCBG necklace for it.


 Also, when I got the clutch, they had something like 33 offers on it, with values ranging up to $60, which makes me even more surprised. I'm still deciding what to do with it.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> rilee is that necklace really not trading? is that why you're offering it to me? i feel like i shoudn't take it if it's coming from you since you know all about trading and what goes and doesn't haha


 Haha no it wasnt trading all day, but I finally got it to! I'm surprised you're not having luck with the candle. I had it yesterday and watched some great trades go by before I finally let go of it. :/


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, when I got the clutch, they had something like 33 offers on it, with values ranging up to $60, which makes me even more surprised. I'm still deciding what to do with it.


 trade it with me lmao.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

yay I got the pomegranate candle I've been wanting. Ready to ship...again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, when I got the clutch, they had something like 33 offers on it, with values ranging up to $60, which makes me even more surprised. I'm still deciding what to do with it.


 haha, I got an offer or two on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna, that was an awesome trade! Pretty necklace and a +$15 trade! Now who is having all of the luck?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL I just threw that trade out there and walked away to cook/eat supper and just got back and couldn't believe it!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was mine! I was shocked that someone bit! Sorry, Donna!


 I certainly can't be angry at someone for getting lucky! I just wonder what are people thinking with the way they take lower offers than the one I have out. I'm assuming they just don't go through all the offers, get to one they like, and DONE!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I certainly can't be angry at someone for getting lucky! I just wonder what are people thinking with the way they take lower offers than the one I have out. I'm assuming they just don't go through all the offers, get to one they like, and DONE!


 That's what I used to do when I first signed up for the service: I'd open my bag, go "ugh, I don't want this," scroll down and take a couple of things that I liked from among the offers, without caring about price. At least the photo coasters seem to be worth the money they list them for, compared to some of the jewelry in that range. 

You got lucky with that Gorjana! I love their jewelry.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

Either that, or they aren't concerned with price and are going after things they love, which I do once I want to ship my bag. I traded down a total of nearly $40 last time.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha, I got an offer or two on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! I need to see how I can maximize my other items to get what I want in my bag before I trade it. Ideally I want the Nila mesh bag in pink and black plus three other good items as my final bag, but it will take me a few days to get there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

OooOoOOoOOoooh, got my replacement necklace today straight from the vendor. It's so pretty.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OooOoOOoOOoooh, got my replacement necklace today straight from the vendor. It's so pretty.


 that was quick!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

Rilee, I keep getting offers for the peacock feather necklace from you...that you don't have...and isn't even on the site anymore, I don't think?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee, I keep getting offers for the peacock feather necklace from you...that you don't have...and isn't even on the site anymore, I don't think?


 Weird, I got that too but just turned it down like a normal offer.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee, I keep getting offers for the peacock feather necklace from you...that you don't have...and isn't even on the site anymore, I don't think?


 What?!!? Really??? I haven't had the peacock necklace in a couple of days! That is SO weird!!


----------



## geniabeme (May 2, 2012)

I'm not getting many trades this time around! I need a handbag!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

omg leilani have you gone to the deux lux site yet?? THE DUFFLES OMG THE DUFFLES. WITH SEQUINS.

and the totes and the satchels etc. Where has this brand been my whole life?


----------



## geniabeme (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg leilani have you gone to the deux lux site yet?? THE DUFFLES OMG THE DUFFLES. WITH SEQUINS.
> 
> and the totes and the satchels etc. Where has this brand been my whole life?


 I agree!! SOO CUTEE!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg leilani have you gone to the deux lux site yet?? THE DUFFLES OMG THE DUFFLES. WITH SEQUINS.
> 
> and the totes and the satchels etc. Where has this brand been my whole life?


 Aww, now I want all of them!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not getting many trades this time around! I need a handbag!


 They really do seem to be the best thing to start with. I'm having better luck this time than my first 4 rounds, and I started with a mid-price handbag I wasn't totally attached to.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg leilani have you gone to the deux lux site yet?? THE DUFFLES OMG THE DUFFLES. WITH SEQUINS.
> 
> and the totes and the satchels etc. Where has this brand been my whole life?


 
I KNOW! I stalk that website regularly. LOL. My problem is I just couldn't get attached to the blue one I started off with. I want a huge duffle from Deux Lux SO BAD!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

Gahh I gave up my beloved coral jelly :/ But I couldn't pass up such a good offer! I've been having good luck so far so I maybe I'll be able to trade one of my other items up for it!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW! I stalk that website regularly. LOL. My problem is I just couldn't get attached to the blue one I started off with. I want a huge duffle from Deux Lux SO BAD!


 I've convinced myself I can't live with this http://deuxlux.com/product/totes/DL812-135A.html.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gahh I gave up my beloved coral jelly :/ But I couldn't pass up such a good offer! I've been having good luck so far so I maybe I'll be able to trade one of my other items up for it!


 That was a good offer! It's a cute bag too. I bet you can use other stuff to get a jelly back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

yay donna! thank you for the steve madden earrings, I looove them. I want to ship AGAIN now. haha.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

So does no one want that striped cross body pastel bag? Everyone keeps trying to throw it at me. I think it's cute.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 2, 2012)

MAN OH MAN. I thought I accidently traded my new bag I just got but it was something else I forgot I offered a trade for. Hah, I just had a mini panic attack.

BUT I did end up getting my coral jelly back! That was fast! I don't understand that Madison person. I think her bags about to close cause she is trading for everything! 

Whew. LBB is making my a little crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh i just accidently accepted a tradee! NOooooooo.


 Live chat, they may be able to get you the item again.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does no one want that striped cross body pastel bag? Everyone keeps trying to throw it at me. I think it's cute.


 blech no, lol. I've had it twice this round and used it just to get better items. Someone took a 22 dollar necklace from me for it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh i just accidently accepted a tradee! NOooooooo.
> 
> EDIT: But I got my coral jelly back?! I don't have any idea what just happened. Other than NEVER EVER try and trade on your phone. Oh my gosh. I think it was a sign that I should have never traded in the first place. Oh my gosh.


 
I was gonna say! You got your jelly back no sadness haha.


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does no one want that striped cross body pastel bag? Everyone keeps trying to throw it at me. I think it's cute.


 I have it in my bag. It's cute but it's not my style at all. I would rather have something else! I keep trying to trade it and a necklace for a different handbag, even the Jelly ones, but no luck. =(


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blech no, lol. I've had it twice this round and used it just to get better items. Someone took a 22 dollar necklace from me for it.


 Oooh, will throw my $28 one at it maybe...there must be 100 of those bags out there then.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, will throw my $28 one at it maybe...there must be 100 of those bags out there then.


 It was yesterday though...and totally surprsing. I've been putting low offers on it all day in the hopes I could get it back and trade it down, but no luck today. There are 10 of them right now.


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

I have one, but I'm trying to use it to get a better handbag like the one I had and shouldn't have given up. =(


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one, but I'm trying to use it to get a better handbag like the one I had and shouldn't have given up. =(


 Which one did you have?


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one did you have?


 I had the belted bag when i started.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the belted bag when i started.


 Sad! I love that bag.


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

Yay I got the Gorjana horseshoe necklace in a trade for it! Was that someone from here?


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sad! I love that bag.


 I know right? I should have kept it and just traded it for the yellow. I had the wine colored one. [for some reason their photo shows it as coral]


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay donna! thank you for the steve madden earrings, I looove them. I want to ship AGAIN now. haha.


 I knew you wanted them, and I don't, was just hoping to trade them up but wasn't getting offers.

Today has just been a bad day for trading. I just made a mistake. I thought both Gorjana necklaces were the same price...ooops! I'm out $10 because my vision sucks. To be honest I like this necklace better anyway, but was still using it for trading and $60 is better than $50 for that!

edit: added a comma so I make more sense! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew you wanted them, and I don't was just hoping to trade them up but wasn't getting offers.
> 
> Today has just been a bad day for trading. I just made a mistake. I thought both Gorjana necklaces were the same price...ooops! I'm out $10 because my vision sucks. To be honest I like this necklace better anyway, but was still using it for trading and $60 is better than $50 for that!


 Bummer! You can always cancel and start over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm having my first really good round and I am so ready to ship but apparently I need to wait it out. I have more than 5 days left and if this much can happen in 2, I should wait, lol.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

I just made a +$40 trade offer for a bag. If they don't take that, I am giving up forever!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummer! You can always cancel and start over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm having my first really good round and I am so ready to ship but apparently I need to wait it out. I have more than 5 days left and if this much can happen in 2, I should wait, lol.


 Nope, I can still work it! I'll see what I can pull off with what I've got. But crap, if I was going to give it up for less, than I'd rather have Leilani's $52 earrings!


----------



## CaliMel (May 2, 2012)

Todays been a hard day to trade!!

I feel like I finally made some headway, but I still might end up cancelling.


----------



## theredwonder (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I can still work it! I'll see what I can pull off with what I've got. But crap, if I was going to give it up for less, than I'd rather have Leilani's $52 earrings!


 I'm thinking of taking the trade, but probably wont for a while. I like the simplicity of that necklace.


----------



## Christi Z (May 2, 2012)

I wish someone would trade me the blue kr3w watch for my zera terez fringe earrings so I can just ship my bag!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish someone would trade me the blue kr3w watch for my zera terez fringe earrings so I can just ship my bag!


 That's not happening. Trade up/down those earrings. No one wants them! I had a hard time getting rid of them yesterday! So do what you can to trade that piece for something, even if you have to go down before you go up.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish someone would trade me the blue kr3w watch for my zera terez fringe earrings so I can just ship my bag!


 Oh and you'll notice I am offering you my $34 necklace for them, but it's because if I got them I intend to trade down a bit for something before trying to go back up again. I'd try for something in the $40-42 range that's nice. Some people aren't really looking at what they've got, they just care that it's price is more. Then they get stuck with those earrings FOREVER when they try to go up with them.


----------



## Christi Z (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and you'll notice I am offering you my $34 necklace for them, but it's because if I got them I intend to trade down a bit for something before trying to go back up again. I'd try for something in the $40-42 range that's nice. Some people aren't really looking at what they've got, they just care that it's price is more. Then they get stuck with those earrings FOREVER when they try to go up with them.


 I've tried to trade them down but the only offer I even get are for basically candles. Should I just go for the peace candle?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've tried to trade them down but the only offer I even get are for basically candles. Should I just go for the peace candle?


 I was totally tempted to take the trade for my Zad $30 pastel beaded necklace, but now I'm a little scared lol. Also I am starting to like the necklace and those are some weird earrings.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've tried to trade them down but the only offer I even get are for basically candles. Should I just go for the peace candle?


 I don't know, it seems like sometimes the candles get good trades and other times no one wants them! I mostly avoid the candles.


----------



## Christi Z (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was totally tempted to take the trade for my Zad $30 pastel beaded necklace, but now I'm a little scared lol. Also I am starting to like the necklace and those are some weird earrings.


 Haha, well someone just took my trade for that necklace, which is what I orginally traded for those earrings. I was then stuck with them for almost 2 days and I actually kind of like the zad necklace too.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

ahhh i just got back from a 6 hour presentations/dinner thing Italians always make 4 courses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...

But luckily I was able to trade on my phone stealthily...someone offered me the cargo cheek palette for my wall decals (which I love...sad they're gone now!!!) but I went up $14, and then someone offered me the $41 bookends for that cargo palette!  And then I traded my candle into the cute orange scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

also, when I got on my computer it said I had 96 offers haha because I hadn't been canceling them on my phone. just checking them


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Leilani, how are those big buddha glasses you have? are they big? would they fit me? Jessi is offering me the ones you got for my watch...it's a trade down for me though...

those glasses must not be doing as well today


----------



## Courtney Lira (May 3, 2012)

I'm new here, and have been stalking you guys for a few days. Hope you don't mind me jumping in?! Java, I think that Cargo trade was with me earlier today. TY BTW!

I've been on LBB for awhile now. About 3 months I think? I'm pretty certain I've had a lot of trades with some of you, as I usually do a few bags a month (I quit Stylemint, Julep and Jewelmint, so all my "fun" money is going to LBB lately). I have been trading my butt off all day and still have had no luck in getting either of the Deux Lux iPad cases. Whoever has them is NOT budging. And I've had a stupid amount of Nail Polish, NA pastel stripe bag and Case Logic iPhone case offers. Not my best day on LBB for sure.


----------



## maryissa (May 3, 2012)

Whoa, one person has 2 steve maddens in her bag! Jeez, I wish I could trade like her.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Courtney Lira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new here, and have been stalking you guys for a few days. Hope you don't mind me jumping in?! Java, I think that Cargo trade was with me earlier today. TY BTW!
> 
> I've been on LBB for awhile now. About 3 months I think? I'm pretty certain I've had a lot of trades with some of you, as I usually do a few bags a month (I quit Stylemint, Julep and Jewelmint, so all my "fun" money is going to LBB lately). I have been trading my butt off all day and still have had no luck in getting either of the Deux Lux iPad cases. Whoever has them is NOT budging. And I've had a stupid amount of Nail Polish, NA pastel stripe bag and Case Logic iPhone case offers. Not my best day on LBB for sure.


 awesome! did you get the cargo from me or the decals? I LOVE this bookends photo thing, not only do I want them, but they're getting great offers!!


----------



## Courtney Lira (May 3, 2012)

The CARGO cheek palette. I am in LUST with CARGO. Never tried them before LBB, but their blushes are ah-mazing! I liked the bookends too, but my apartment isn't that big, and I can justify (or hide!) the small size of more makeup, vs the bookends to my fiancÃ©. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

haha i love cargo as well!! I just bought and received in the mail today 2 cargo blushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got Rome and Laguna..they are amazing!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

I have an offer for the bookend for a nail polish and some decals I like...the ones I REALLY wanted i traded for the cargo cheek palatte and they must have shipped right away because their aren't anymore left!!!

But i'd be trading down $5...which is still better than I was before. Not sure I want the nail polish though...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Courtney Lira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new here, and have been stalking you guys for a few days. Hope you don't mind me jumping in?! Java, I think that Cargo trade was with me earlier today. TY BTW!
> 
> I've been on LBB for awhile now. About 3 months I think? I'm pretty certain I've had a lot of trades with some of you, as I usually do a few bags a month (I quit Stylemint, Julep and Jewelmint, so all my "fun" money is going to LBB lately). I have been trading my butt off all day and still have had no luck in getting either of the Deux Lux iPad cases. Whoever has them is NOT budging. And I've had a stupid amount of Nail Polish, NA pastel stripe bag and Case Logic iPhone case offers. Not my best day on LBB for sure.


 Holy crap! Do you have 5 bags open now?????


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the earrings calimel! i dont' really like them for myself but i'm hoping to trade down a couple of dollars for something I really like in the jewelry department  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

were they not trading well? looks like i'm only getting offers for $48 max haha which is still more than my bookends so it's okay! hopeing to get a 2 item trade for them...or cute earrings.


----------



## Courtney Lira (May 3, 2012)

Lol, no. But I do have three open. (shameful to say!)

Before anyone flames me (please please don't! I mean no harm!) I checked with Emily and David at LBB - I am allowed to have multiple LBB accounts, as long as I don't trade with myself, which I never do. I usually see a few things I like, and sometimes open more than one bag at a time. I never cancel, and always buy my bags, so LBB is always happy with me. I also don't have the super-powers some of the girls here do (oh how I would love a $300 retail bag) and my bags usually end up in the $105-130 retail price range.

BTW Donna, good trade for the BJ Bird Earrings just now! I think those are really cute!


----------



## CaliMel (May 3, 2012)

Ya, I wasn't getting any offers at all for them. I have really terrible luck trading stuff though! Hopefully you do better with them. =]


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

I just got a Cargo product in my Glossybox and now Im in love. I want more and more! My next bag will be all Cargo and jewelry, hah.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

awww i'm sorry! well the bookends are great, and they get decent 2 item trades!

did you get ay 2 item trades at all for the earrings? someone is offering me $48 ones i've had my eye on but i'm not sure if I should trade down just yet...what do you think? how long had you had them for?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a Cargo product in my Glossybox and now Im in love. I want more and more! My next bag will be all Cargo and jewelry, hah.


which product??


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

A EyeBronzer. I couldn't find it on their website. But its a pot of loose shimmery bronze/gold pigment with a sponge applicator.

btw how did your presentation go?

Ive been avoiding this thread to ensure i dont open up another bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A EyeBronzer. I couldn't find it on their website. But its a pot of loose shimmery bronze/gold pigment with a sponge applicator.
> 
> ...


oh wow, that sounds gorgeous. that's the only eye color I use! I'm so jealous you have a glossybox!

It went well actually, she said that it seems like I have something to go off of with my results (though I have a lot more work to do and the 20-25 page paper is due on the 15th...ugh). And that even if I dont' find anything that it's also good. I'm doing a gendered language analysis in modern italian TV ads. So if there doens't end up being any differences it just means that women and men are being treated more equally with marketing language (nothing wrong with that!). I think i'm just really stressed with three 20 page papers to write and no real direction haha

Thanks for asking! All you guys are so sweet for being so supportive! I starting doubting my decision though...I don't know if I can deal with this much stress for 4- 5 more years!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Courtney Lira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, no. But I do have three open. (shameful to say!)
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't be able to keep up!

Thanks, I love those earrings. I'm planning to give those to my sister for her birthday. I know she will love them. Although...if I get a great offer. LOL


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a Cargo product in my Glossybox and now Im in love. I want more and more! My next bag will be all Cargo and jewelry, hah.


 I didn't intend for mine to be all jewelry, but it sure looks like that's what I'll be getting! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A EyeBronzer. I couldn't find it on their website. But its a pot of loose shimmery bronze/gold pigment with a sponge applicator.
> 
> ...


 Don't open a bag. It's like everyone is onto us, and no one is offering any decent trades. This is too much like work!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A EyeBronzer. I couldn't find it on their website. But its a pot of loose shimmery bronze/gold pigment with a sponge applicator.
> 
> ...


 This? http://www.amazon.com/Cargo-CARGO-EyeBronzer-03/dp/B0017M6AFY


----------



## CaliMel (May 3, 2012)

I have two accounts as well, and I haven't been trading with myself. I opened two for the same reasons. My other bag is going really well. But this one is terrible, so I will probably cancel it and then buy the other since it's pretty much perfect even though I only have a couple of items! I would've bought this bag if it hadn't gotten so awful, but there really is not a single item in there that I feel is worth my money.

Java - I had those earrings for pretty much most of today. I ended up trading the bookends, I shouldve waited for a two item offer like you said. I get too impulsive and then I make poor trading choices. =(


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two accounts as well, and I haven't been trading with myself. I opened two for the same reasons. My other bag is going really well. But this one is terrible, so I will probably cancel it and then buy the other since it's pretty much perfect even though I only have a couple of items! I would've bought this bag if it hadn't gotten so awful, but there really is not a single item in there that I feel is worth my money.
> 
> Java - I had those earrings for pretty much most of today. I ended up trading the bookends, I shouldve waited for a two item offer like you said. I get too impulsive and then I make poor trading choices. =(


 She just has the luck and quite a bit of skill too when it comes to trading. That was a nice one!

I'm sorry I didn't take those earrings off your hands, but I had a feeling they were trouble to get rid of(, unless Steph has them! lol) I really don't like the W/A Studios jewelry at all.


----------



## CaliMel (May 3, 2012)

Lol it's okay! No worries. =]

I don't want anyone to feel obligated to trade with me just because I am from here, especially if it's not something you have a good feeling about!!

My other bag is going better because I was insistent on not trading the main item I picked, and only trading for things I wanted. Although I did kind of mess up and traded a bag I had and loved for two items and ended up trading down $20 to the Betsey Johnson Bow Ring.

I have an offer on it for the $85 Zip around wallet but I don't have a good feeling about taking it! I'm scared I'll get stuck with it, since it really doesn't look worth that much money to me! Has anyone traded that item at all?


----------



## CaliMel (May 3, 2012)

Okay well I went for it and traded and apparently people do want that little wallet, because there was a couple of good offers! I must have really weird taste because to me that thing just isn't interesting, but that's what makes this site work I guess! It wouldn't work very well if we all loved the same stuff!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She just has the luck and quite a bit of skill too when it comes to trading. That was a nice one!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't take those earrings off your hands, but I had a feeling they were trouble to get rid of(, unless Steph has them! lol) I really don't like the W/A Studios jewelry at all.


Haha I did have them!! I took them from her. I JUST traded them for the gold jenny bird hoops!!! YAY! I love them. However...they're totally not worth $60, they're brass!??!?! Weird. Also people are offering less than they did for the W/A ones! Which is strange because i think these are better looking/more classic...I'm gonna try and trade them up with one of my items for a bag. If not then I'd be happy with a 2 item trade or keeping them. I really do like them...I just think I could get so much more out of 60 LBB bucks.

But I cant' complain because that started off as $26 decals less then 6 hours ago haha


----------



## CaliMel (May 3, 2012)

I'm so happy that you were able to trade them for the other ones!! Yay!

The pricing on some stuff is really bizarre. Like some things that look expensive to me, are priced really low, and vice versa!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy that you were able to trade them for the other ones!! Yay!
> 
> The pricing on some stuff is really bizarre. Like some things that look expensive to me, are priced really low, and vice versa!


 I agree. these look just as expensive as my cute $14 feather earrings!!

Also this isn't skill on my part, all 3 of my trades that got me from $26 to $60 were other people offering me items. I very rarely actually get someone to accept my offers!! I usually just check my phone habitually and jump on offers when I can!


----------



## CaliMel (May 3, 2012)

It's weird how the luck works on there!

I don't have good luck with my trades being accepted on there either.

It's always offers from others too. Like that girl really really must have wanted the Bow Ring, and I totally can't blame her because it's SUPER cute!

I wanted to keep it pretty badly, but I don't wear rings much, plus it was in her favorited items so I felt like she should have it more than me.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

HMMM looks like these are selling for pretty cheap elsewhere....

http://hipzi.com/au/jenny-bird

$25 seems about right for the price. That's what'd I'd consider them worth anyway (which is still good considering that's about 1/3 of the price of my LBB this round and I have 7 items right now)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

awwww i saw that trade! do you have the lucite clutch now? is that you?

I LOVE that ring, but I couldn't pull it off. I really like bows but I'm not a glitter/bling person haha.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

Donna you found it! That it is! It's lovely, reminds me of the Jane Iredal Mystikol eye powder pens. And I'll wait until June 1st then!

Stephanie, Im so glad it wel well! Don't make any life decisions at the end of the semester. I say wait until August so you'll have a clear, level head. I bet you won't feel the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just finished writing my review for the Glossybox. Whew. http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/05/glossybox-usa-april-2012-unboxing.html


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay well I went for it and traded and apparently people do want that little wallet, because there was a couple of good offers! I must have really weird taste because to me that thing just isn't interesting, but that's what makes this site work I guess! It wouldn't work very well if we all loved the same stuff!


 It is hard guessing what people will like, and the weird thing is that one day something might trade well and the next it won't.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a Cargo product in my Glossybox and now Im in love. I want more and more! My next bag will be all Cargo and jewelry, hah.


 My cargo collection is quite nice thanks to lbb and the one item from  glossybox. I had an eyeliner, mini mascara, bronzer, and mini lipgloss before from them that I loved but had kind of put the brand on teh backburner. Now I have the eye bronzer, two eye shadow smokey eye duos, two mascaras, 2 cream blushes, and a powder blush. I may actually start buying their stuff.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. these look just as expensive as my cute $14 feather earrings!!
> ...


 I'm the opposite. It seems like I'm not getting much for offers, or rather reasonable offers. I get lots of $12 - 20 offers for my $64 earrings! lol I just put in all kinds of offers and half the time I don't expect anything, and then BAM! Someone takes it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

I barely got any sleep. I have herniated discs in my neck/upper back and they are acting up tonight/today. I also have a problem with my right shoulder that hasn't been diagnosed but I'm going to physical therapy for. Anyway, they decided to do some weird thing to me at PT today. They put on a steroid patch and then hooked it up to electrodes and it's supposed to force the steroids through the skin into the bones and tendons. So now my shoulder is extra sore too.  It's too painful to sleep so I tossed and turned until I gave up, so I'll probably be exhausted and pass out soon and miss half the trading day. There are days when life just sucks!


----------



## LadyEarth (May 3, 2012)

So my foray into little black bag did not go as plan but I did get a good bag, I only lasted two days into trading once I realized I blew off two important deadlines and  I did absolutely no work while obsessively checking for trades - fun for me - yes, good for career - no.




 My first and last bag should be arriving shortly. I have really  no self control....

So this foray leads me to a question - are there any other subscription services for accessories, clothing, or bags other than the Mints and LBB? Whats your opinion on style mint - quality wise?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

omg YAY just got the big buddha sequin clutch I've been wanting for the last month. Had to give up my cargo make up but I don't even care! 

Now if only I could get my earrings and nail polish to turn into a Jelly bag, I'd be SO happy with this bag. Not that I need 2 clutches and a purse BUT still.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my foray into little black bag did not go as plan but I did get a good bag, I only lasted two days into trading once I realized I blew off two important deadlines and  I did absolutely no work while obsessively checking for trades - fun for me - yes, good for career - no.
> 
> ...


 I know justfab does accessories but I don't subscribe to any other ones because lbb trading is SO much fun. Do you have a way to block it at work? 

I have no room to talk because I sit on it all day at work lol.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

Man, no one is giving those Deux Lux satchels up! I offer $160 and still no bites. Grrrr


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man, no one is giving those Deux Lux satchels up! I offer $160 and still no bites. Grrrr


 At that point, I'd just buy one! They have them on sale on their website...and other cuter bags, imo.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At that point, I'd just buy one! They have them on sale on their website...and other cuter bags, imo.


 I thought about it, but I am not attached to what I was offering so I didn't mind. I'd rather spend $50 on 3 items I love than 5 in LBB that I'm lukewarm on.

I might bite the bullet and just go buy one though!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

Their site is sold out. nevermind.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought about it, but I am not attached to what I was offering so I didn't mind. I'd rather spend $50 on 3 items I love than 5 in LBB that I'm lukewarm on.
> 
> I might bite the bullet and just go buy one though!


 I agree, I'd rather have 3 "big" (read: handbags) items than 8 pieces of jewelry I might never wear. Which is why I'm really happy with my bag right now, I know I'll use all of it. 

BUT I do plan to order a deux lux bag from their website now, its easier to pick the color and style I want for something I REALLY want, even if it costs 20 dollars more than a second lbb.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their site is sold out. nevermind.


 Oh bummer!! Did you look at the totes? They have some super cote totes on there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

Which color were you looking for? It seems they still have some in! 

Their shipping is super expensive. I'll just watch for the bags at nordstrom, I think. Free shipping on their website!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

Can we talk about this: 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/deux-lux-lucky-reversible-sequin-tote/3293105?origin=keywordsearch

I wish it were a more summery color I'd order it right now lol. (I feel like I'm talking to myself).


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

Good idea! I'll stalk the Nordstrom site.

I actually really want the Felix duffel in blush. They have the other colors, but not the pink. I'll keep an eye on all the sites and hopefully lbb will also get more in!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we talk about this:
> 
> ...


 That's cute! I love the bow!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's cute! I love the bow!


 Bow+Sequins=I'm obsessed. I'm going to keep an eye on it, if it goes on sale IT IS MINE. I do have a $20 nordstrom note right now I could use...


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bow+Sequins=I'm obsessed. I'm going to keep an eye on it, if it goes on sale IT IS MINE. I do have a $20 nordstrom note right now I could use...


 Nordies stuff goes on sale frequently, so I'd wait it out.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff goes on sale frequently, so I'd wait it out.


 Yeah, I'm gonna need to go to the mall this weekend lol.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

Woo! I had some good trading happen while I was asleep : ) How did the night end up for everyone else? I swear, my best trading happens while I am asleep.

I am definitely at a new record with my bag! But it is so hard to manage when you have so much stuff. I still have four days left too, but I may just end up closing this one early! There are only a couple more things that I would like. (&amp; I would really love to get rid of my nail polish, but no luck in the last 24 hours.)


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! I had some good trading happen while I was asleep : ) How did the night end up for everyone else? I swear, my best trading happens while I am asleep.
> 
> I am definitely at a new record with my bag! But it is so hard to manage when you have so much stuff. I still have four days left too, but I may just end up closing this one early! There are only a couple more things that I would like. (&amp; I would really love to get rid of my nail polish, but no luck in the last 24 hours.)


 You have a great bag!

Mine went okay. I got the Matt and Nat wallet asleep so the night went pretty well!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Well, I got the blue Deux Lux back, for $7 less than I was given for it.  I have a lot of offers on the Inca clutch (including a decent 2 item offer or two) so I'm just gonna ponder my next move.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Okay, didn't ponder it very long...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Leilani! You probably didnt' see my message to you since it was a page or two back, Jessi is offering me her brown big buddha glasses for my watch. How does they look? Are they big? Would they fit my face? haha. They must not be doing so hot right now on LBB.

Also someone offered me these earrings i've been wanting for my jenny bird hoops (which I ALSO want...bah can't decide)

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/vince-camuto-earrings-hexagonal-crystal-stud-earrings?ID=628067&amp;cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-1-_-17-_-MP117

but I found them on macy's for $19...hmmmm LBB sure gets their pricing wrong haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Leilani! You probably didnt' see my message to you since it was a page or two back, Jessi is offering me her brown big buddha glasses for my watch. How does they look? Are they big? Would they fit my face? haha. They must not be doing so hot right now on LBB.
> 
> ...


 They are pretty huge in person. I call them my celebrity "no autographs please daaaaaahhhhling" glasses. LOL! That said, I love huge glasses so it's a bonus for me, but may not be for you.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Leilani! You probably didnt' see my message to you since it was a page or two back, Jessi is offering me her brown big buddha glasses for my watch. How does they look? Are they big? Would they fit my face? haha. They must not be doing so hot right now on LBB.
> 
> ...


 I returned those earrings. The ones they sent me were HUGE and the crystal isn't as big proportionally to the rest of the earring as the picture shows.

Edit: I may have just gotten a weird pair?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I returned those earrings. The ones they sent me were HUGE and the crystal isn't as big proportionally to the rest of the earring as the picture shows.
> 
> Edit: I may have just gotten a weird pair?


thanks for letting me know! The hoops are more my style anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

Off topic but does anyone have one of those $15 off $30 Dermstore coupons? I have a cargo blush I need!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

The Vince Camuto Angular Hoop Earrings gets pretty decent offers. Nothing crazy (does anything get crazy offers anymore? lol) but *DECENT*.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Go 7 minutes into this video. She got the Deux Lux laptop sleeve in blush and it's not pink, it's TAUPE/BROWN! 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KCRjBbxtfc


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go 7 minutes into this video. She got the Deux Lux laptop sleeve in blush and it's not pink, it's TAUPE/BROWN!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this. I offered 2 bags for this, thankfully no one accepted!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Vince Camuto Angular Hoop Earrings gets pretty decent offers. Nothing crazy (does anything get crazy offers anymore? lol) but *DECENT*.


 the girl that really wants my glasses keeps upping her "bid" haha. Now she's at $57 which is more than what I traded for them. However one of them is a bcbg bangle I don't like, and the other is a nail polish... she has amazing items. If she REALLY wanted it she would offer something better. I"ve been rejecting her bids for 3 days now haha. I gave really nice items for these glasses, I wish people would do that for me!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this. I offered 2 bags for this, thankfully no one accepted!


 Yeah, that was a pretty shocking color difference! 



 The all sequin one would look super weird, IMO. Brown handles and lines down the sides. Eh, not my thing. lol. I cancelled my offer for that one immediately.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

I think it's cute in brown, but defintiely NOT how it's represented. Which is no surprise really.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a pretty shocking color difference!
> ...


 I thought the sequin one was a little too much for me. I like the blue one, but I think I'd like it better if there were aqua sequins around the bottom or something.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

I would have been disappointed to get it home and have a brown purse and not pink, that's for sure. And yeah, I agree about the blue one I currently have, I wish it were aqua sequins as well. However, I was trying to trade it for the all sequin one and that got cancelled fast. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

wow nice trading Donna! I LOVE that bangle!! I was almost considering trading you my watch for it haha. But I love the watch too...decisions!

I'm so sorry to hear about the pain you're going through. I know a lot of people been going through that in the past couple of years and they all ended up getting surgery. I hope you don't have to have surgery, and hopefully the therapy will heal you! But I did hear that therapy was much much more painful for my friends than the surgery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

I'm torn between 2 offers on my disney hoops, the angular earring, which Ive been lusting over, and the Bestsey birdie earrings, x.x I havent been offered those before, and love love LOVE them. Wish the trades were closer in price, but they are both earrings i would wear, more so than the hoops.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm torn between 2 offers on my disney hoops, the angular earring, which Ive been lusting over, and the Bestsey birdie earrings, x.x I havent been offered those before, and love love LOVE them. Wish the trades were closer in price, but they are both earrings i would wear, more so than the hoops.


 I say go with the angular hoops. ;P


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow nice trading Donna! I LOVE that bangle!! I was almost considering trading you my watch for it haha. But I love the watch too...decisions!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the pain you're going through. I know a lot of people been going through that in the past couple of years and they all ended up getting surgery. I hope you don't have to have surgery, and hopefully the therapy will heal you! But I did hear that therapy was much much more painful for my friends than the surgery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, you're a sweetheart! I can't have surgery. I have three herniated discs in a row. I wouldn't be able to move my neck! Well, unless they finally come out with disc replacements for the cervical spine. They have them for the lower spine, but not the neck.

i can't decide if I want to keep this one. I love jade, but I want to trade! This site is too addicting!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

does anyone know how the half moon bib trades? someone is offering it to me for my $24 coral scarf...I'm not really into tie dye and coral doesn't match any of my clothes haha (i just realized that haha). I'm debating trading it for the half moon bib or the $26 bamboo decals that are super cute that someone's offering me. I'm sad I don't have my other decals now!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I say go with the angular hoops. ;P


 I say go for my Betsey birdie earrings.... LMAO!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow nice trading Donna! I LOVE that bangle!! I was almost considering trading you my watch for it haha. But I love the watch too...decisions!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the pain you're going through. I know a lot of people been going through that in the past couple of years and they all ended up getting surgery. I hope you don't have to have surgery, and hopefully the therapy will heal you! But I did hear that therapy was much much more painful for my friends than the surgery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No kidding, that was a crazy trade, Donna! I have almost started a new bag with that bangle MULTIPLE times! The Chinese side of me wants it sooo bad to go with all of my other jade. 





And I hope that things start looking up with your health and I hope for less pain and more healing for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, you're a sweetheart! I can't have surgery. I have three herniated discs in a row. I wouldn't be able to move my neck! Well, unless they finally come out with disc replacements for the cervical spine. They have them for the lower spine, but not the neck.
> 
> i can't decide if I want to keep this one. I love jade, but I want to trade! This site is too addicting!


Awww i'm so sorry! Well as long as you have good things in your daily life to get you through the pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was in pain from the time I was born till I was 9, when they realized what was wrong with me after years of tests. I was worth it though because my family was always there for me (even though I was young I remember the pain).

You are so brave to be going through all of this, don't give up!

I would try and trade it, it's a really nice bracelet (and jade is meant for good luck, at least in India) but it's not real jade so the price is a little steep!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm torn between 2 offers on my disney hoops, the angular earring, which Ive been lusting over, and the Bestsey birdie earrings, x.x I havent been offered those before, and love love LOVE them. Wish the trades were closer in price, but they are both earrings i would wear, more so than the hoops.


 Now it's a tougher decision!


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I say go with the angular hoops. ;P


 LOL


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how the half moon bib trades? someone is offering it to me for my $24 coral scarf...I'm not really into tie dye and coral doesn't match any of my clothes haha (i just realized that haha). I'm debating trading it for the half moon bib or the $26 bamboo decals that are super cute that someone's offering me. I'm sad I don't have my other decals now!!


 Did you try trading it for the decals you love?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No kidding, that was a crazy trade, Donna! I have almost started a new bag with that bangle MULTIPLE times! The Chinese side of me wants it sooo bad to go with all of my other jade.
> ...


 Thank you. I'm already doing better, the shoulder isn't as sore. I'm just exhausted from not enough sleep now and should go take a nap, but but but LBB!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try trading it for the decals you love?


the decals that I loved are out of stock now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that's why someone traded me such a high priced item for them! I couldn't say no to that though because now I have the $60 earrings because of it. I keep changing my mind about the bamboo ones because they're 44 elements...that's a LOT to put together. The other ones I had were only like...14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont' want to go through the frustration of figuring out where pieces go haha


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say go for my Betsey birdie earrings.... LMAO!


 Lol, this is hard!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

I'm tired of not getting any good trades for my watch...and as much as I like it the LBBer in me just wants to TRADE UP! haha

What do you guys think about this offer?





I traded $61 for the watch...but I didn't really watn the $35 item I had and it was NOT trading! So maybe these will trade more and get me back to where I was. I do like these necklaces actually. But I also like the watch...Just not sure if I need another watch since i'm getting the Rhumba one in my last LBB today


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, this is hard!


haha I say wait it out another day. You never know what offers you'll get! those earrings are SUPER cute and I know i've been giving you $50 offers haha so I may be doing that again soon  Or others may do that!


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

I just keep going back to the angular earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

lol, you just accepted as I was making a crazy double offer using those earrings! hahahaha! But thank you, I'm a Disney fanatic and go there as often as I can (I live pretty close to Disneyland).


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just keep going back to the angular earrings


Awww okay! I was gonna tell you you can get his things for fairly cheap on other sites (I think on dillards they're selling for $13, but I don't believe his hoops are one of those items so it's okay!!)

Good trade, I want those earrings too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

As I was going through the trade offers for the Disney hoops I was like man, I really don't care for a lot of these offers and then I get to Donna's jade bracelet offer! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just keep going back to the angular earrings


 The only reason I traded them is because my hair is raven black and I think it would get lost in my hair color. If my hair was even a shade lighter I would probably keep them. They would look muy caliente with my Deux Lux bag if I keep it! If you keep them I hope you love them!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tired of not getting any good trades for my watch...and as much as I like it the LBBer in me just wants to TRADE UP! haha
> 
> ...


 I have that Haskell necklace in my bag right now and I am finding it REALLY hard to trade up... just FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

yeah i just got that one when I accepted yours. It's an awesome piece, but not really my style. Disney Couture and Betsey Johnson are two of my favorites, was a hard choice.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Wow someone just traded their $28 necklace for the buddha glasses !! jeez how the trading times change haha.

What do you guys think about that offer I got? Should I take it or wait for a better one with the watch? I put out a bunch of $70-80 offers for bags...but no one is biting haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Other than Donna's evil temptress offer of the jade bracelet (lol), these earrings have surprisingly not that great offers. Luckily, I love them, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that Haskell necklace in my bag right now and I am finding it REALLY hard to trade up... just FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree with Rilee! I ended up having to trade it down. BUT, I traded it down to the bikini bag, which I super wanted anyway.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

OMG, I had to trade a pink jelly to get those glasses a few weeks ago! And I had crazy $60 offers for them when I got them. They are beautiful in person. Wild that they are trading *down* this time.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 3, 2012)

Wow my purse would be really awesome for trading up if I didn't want it. Consistent $70+ trades including those bookends and lots of jewelry- just no "bag + another item" trades anymore. With my lack of skill in trading, I don't think I would have accepted anything that included jewelry with less than $40- unless I wanted _several_ lower priced pieces. Also, I swear it would be awesome to try for a HUGE LBB nailpolish and wrap haul one day!

My bag closes today, so thank you guys for helping me figure out the trading system!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other than Donna's evil temptress offer of the jade bracelet (lol), these earrings have surprisingly not that great offers. Luckily, I love them, so it doesn't matter.


 
Lots of people want them, they just dont want to trade good items. :/ Donna's jade bracelet was the highest ive had.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

whew! glad I didn't take the offer then! thanks for the heads up on the necklace! Yeah i'm still not completely ready to give up the watch, but I just really want to trade something up haha and the $14 earrings I have are gorgeous so i'm not trading those!!

Just as I was typing this someone accepted my offer for my scarf for a necklace I like. The pearl/chain $26 one. It looks really cute up close but from far away looks bad haha. I wonder how it will look in person...i'll keep trying to trade it up though.

Just FYI that scarf does not trade well haha. Even though it's cute.


----------



## FaeLaRoux (May 3, 2012)

these bangles dont trade at all  



  I think they are cute, but i am alone in that, it appears.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

I think if I can manage to turn the Nila Anthony round bag into the pink ben amun bangle and gorjana earrings I will ship my bag. This trading is fun, but stressing me out!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Wow, people really low ball these Disney earrings. lol! I'm lucky to get trades that come $5 of it, other than Donna's. The two item trades that come close to the price have "not easy to trade" stuff in them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if I can manage to turn the Nila Anthony round bag into the pink ben amun bangle and gorjana earrings I will ship my bag. This trading is fun, but stressing me out!


 I love that bangle! And of course, pretty much all Gorjana! So pretty.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that bangle! And of course, pretty much all Gorjana! So pretty.


 Ya, it may be wishful thinking, but I'm holding out hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Someone is trying to trade me the Nila Anthony pink tote and the hot pink bangle for my blue Deux Lux bag ($97 retail). I like people who offer matching stuff in their trade.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone is trying to trade me the Nila Anthony pink tote and the hot pink bangle for my blue Deux Lux bag ($97 retail). I like people who offer matching stuff in their trade.


 I also just got an offer for matching bib necklaces. One for gold outfits, one for silver. lol!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just got an offer for matching bib necklaces. One for gold outfits, one for silver. lol!


 lol! I've traded two of the same silver bracelets before for something higher priced and it got accepted. hahaha.

So many times now I could have traded the bikini bag but it's the ONLY thing I haven't budged on. I really do like it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, people really low ball these Disney earrings. lol! I'm lucky to get trades that come $5 of it, other than Donna's. The two item trades that come close to the price have "not easy to trade" stuff in them.


awww i was offering $50 before! But now I like my items too much haha.

Oh and Leilani, I just tried my Laguna blush and it is SOOO pigmented I had to wipe it off the first time I put too much on haha I literally only need a quick dot of it on the brush. It's so pretty though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never had an orange blush before!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awww i was offering $50 before! But now I like my items too much haha.
> ...


 I just got my kit in and the blush in it is SO pretty! I still want to mail you the eyeliner from it, btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Currently, Prague is my fave blush everrr, until I try Tonga, I'm sure. hahaha! I want to try a orange blush! I figure I'll end up buying either (or both) Laguna or Key Largo, annnnd, I still want the cream blush in Maui.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'm Cargo ADDICTED!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just as I was typing this someone accepted my offer for my scarf for a necklace I like. The pearl/chain $26 one. It looks really cute up close but from far away looks bad haha. I wonder how it will look in person...i'll keep trying to trade it up though.


 Ohhhh you just offered me this for my mascara. I really, really want that necklace but as also hoping to trade the mascara up for a little more. So tempting, Steph!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got my kit in and the blush in it is SO pretty! I still want to mail you the eyeliner from it, btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Currently, Prague is my fave blush everrr, until I try Tonga, I'm sure. hahaha! I want to try a orange blush! I figure I'll end up buying either (or both) Laguna or Key Largo, annnnd, I still want the cream blush in Maui.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'm Cargo ADDICTED!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww thanks! I would love the eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 3 teal eyeliners haha but I don't have any pencil ones . That one is the perfect size to take with me this summer!

Yeah I'm completely addicted to Cargo now haha. I thought after buying these two blushes and getting the cream one today that I wouldn't want anymore...but I still want to get Big Easy from LBB haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhhh you just offered me this for my mascara. I really, really want that necklace but as also hoping to trade the mascara up for a little more. So tempting, Steph!!


haha I would ofer something else also but I don't have anything that's cheaper besides the earrings I will not give up haha

Good luck with the mascara! I managed to trade that up to the $45 fringe earrings (after a couple of trades) and then back down to two items I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FaeLaRoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just keep going back to the angular earrings


 Sometimes you gotta go with what you love and know you will wear. You said earlier that you should have picked those ones in the first place.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tired of not getting any good trades for my watch...and as much as I like it the LBBer in me just wants to TRADE UP! haha
> 
> ...


 That Rumba watch was fantastic. Make sure you post pictures for us! I'd probably take this trade if I didn't want the watch.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

OHHHH My last LBB just arrived!! (The one with the coral doctor bag!!) I will take pictures as soon as I'm done drooling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As I was going through the trade offers for the Disney hoops I was like man, I really don't care for a lot of these offers and then I get to Donna's jade bracelet offer! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 BWAH! That's what I meant when I said I was making the decision even harder for her!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that Haskell necklace in my bag right now and I am finding it REALLY hard to trade up... just FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is another one that it's hard to tell then. I had no problem trading it a couple days ago. It's like the candles. Some days they trade like crazy and other days no one will send or take offers on them.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other than Donna's evil temptress offer of the jade bracelet (lol), these earrings have surprisingly not that great offers. Luckily, I love them, so it doesn't matter.


 No one is offering anything for anything on the site for the past 24 hrs it seems. Well except for bags.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

The silver conch earrings (looove) and the ZAD leaf bracelet (which I now NEED after seeing this)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjAQwUySbXA


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Nila Anthony royal blue colored ruffle messanger and brown stripe Big Buddha glasses on this one! Plus some cheaper earrings I was curious about as well. Everything is so cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS2qL6fVsRs


----------



## Courtney Lira (May 3, 2012)

I love my Cargo blushes! Topeka is my current favorite, with Rome in second and Tonga in third. I also have the Big Easy and Key Largo - I'm hoping to still get more! Oh and Java, that trade for the bamboo decals was mine again, lol. If anyone wants them I'm happy to trade! I don't really have a place for them in my apt.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

horrible time for the site to come down. Theres an offer I want.


----------



## VivGee (May 3, 2012)

April bag #4 has shipped! Woot! How are you ladies doing with your bags? And thanks for the welcome Leilani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> April bag #4 has shipped! Woot! How are you ladies doing with your bags? And thanks for the welcome Leilani


 I am not counting bags, it's pretty bad. lol I have two coming tomorrow, and one next week.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Yaaay LBB is back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And haha, I'm not even going to mention the # bag I'm on...


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaay LBB is back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And haha, I'm not even going to mention the # bag I'm on...


 Same! 

Also, I had the best luck when the site came back. Even got my bangle


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

ahhh i traded my glasses for $90 worth of items!!! I'm not particularly interested in them but I couldn't resist that offer!! Hopeing to trade up for a bag now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

Okay, so I was far too lazy to take a bunch of pictures of my bag that just came, so I filmed a short little video for you all. I've never made an unboxing type video before so it's quite laughable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I figure this was just for you all anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus, I CANNOT figure out how to make my Nila Anthony Doctor Bag into a backpack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need your help!

So here is my last LBB:

I'll probably make a proper unboxing video for my website channel tomorrow, but I wanted to give you all a quick look first. (&amp; Yes, that is a giant stack of unread magazines in the background... hah)

Here is a list of what was in my bag:

1- Nila Anthony Doctor Bag

2- Haskell Tear Drop Earrings

3- CARGO Cosmetics ColorStick Blush Cream

4- Carol Dauplaise Beaded Bangle Set of 6

5- CARGO Cosmetics SmokyEye Duo in Katmandu

6- 'ZAD Leaf Bangles Set of 3

7- Mineralogie Gypsy Lip Gloss
Overall I am SUPER happy with my bag. LOVE the Nila Anthony coral bag and all of my Cargo makeup. The only thing I am ehh about is the feather bracelets and that is only because they are a little too big for what I usually like. But I'll still wear them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

haha, I'm the one who got St. Tropez already and I love it too! OMG THE DOCTOR BAG IS SO FREAKING GORGEOUS! I'm clueless on the backpack thing as well, btw, so I'm no help. lol. I just wanted to say I really loved your video! 





And now I sort of want the doctor bag worse than this blue sequin Deux Lux bag. I just can't get attached to this bag. I'm trying to make myself love it, as I know it's pricey online elsewhere, but it's not happening. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

OMFG, I didn't have to make myself love it afterall! I got the $98 yellow Madden bag! WOOHOOOOOO!

The Deux Lux bag is teeeeny. I looked at the measurements.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, I'm the one who got St. Tropez already and I love it too! OMG THE DOCTOR BAG IS SO FREAKING GORGEOUS! I'm clueless on the backpack thing as well, btw, so I'm no help. lol. I just wanted to say I really loved your video!
> 
> ...


 I love the doctor bag. I think I am going to get so much use out of it this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I really like your blue sequin bag!! I have a couple offers out for it right now. But I don't see that as an everyday bag, where I know for sure I will be able to take my bag out whenever! I did not help you at all... haha

EDIT: OH MY GOSH, you're right! It's so little! When it said duffel, I figured it was HUGE. I'm cancelling my offers now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMFG, I didn't have to make myself love it afterall! I got the $98 yellow Madden bag! WOOHOOOOOO!
> 
> The Deux Lux bag is teeeeny. I looked at the measurements.


 Oh wow. I thought it was much bigger! I was offering the moon for that thing this morning, glad I rethought that. Now I LOVE my bag except for the glasses and it's worth over $300. Woot!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

I'm not trying for the Deux Lux bag any further. OMG, my trading luck got way better! I could cry I'm so happy now. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Someone is trying to offer me a jelly for my Disney necklace, but I don't think I'm going to take it. I REALLY love that necklace. I plan on wearing it to Disneyland this summer.


----------



## tweakabell (May 3, 2012)

Aw I loved your video thx for the sneak peek!

Edit: I got my 3rd bag from UPS today


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the Carol D 3 row stretch turquoise bracelets?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

&lt;------ me right now.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

Does everyone's clock look ok? I seem to have an extra day or something...lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Maybe they gave us some extra time because of the site going down? I'd appreciate it if they did. Majorly appreciate. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they gave us some extra time because of the site going down? I'd appreciate it if they did. Majorly appreciate. lol.


 That is what I was thinking, but weird because they were only down for an hour or so, lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is what I was thinking, but weird because they were only down for an hour or so, lol.


 Any extra time they want to give me is fine with me. HAHAHA! But, they may also be crediting us for some time it's going to be down in the next day or so. Blah! lol. Oh well, soooo happy with my LBB right now it's ridiculous. I went from nearly cancelling today to ecstatic! Adding another day on my time just adds to the joy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does everyone's clock look ok? I seem to have an extra day or something...lol.


 I saw that too and thought I was going nuts! I couldn't remember when I opened my bag.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that too and thought I was going nuts! I couldn't remember when I opened my bag.


 lol I did the same thign! I was like...did I open this...yesterday or something??!


----------



## shelley6301 (May 3, 2012)

You all amaze me with your trading, I'm so not good at this.  I was finally able to trade the bag for a clutch, so I'm happy about that, but I'm now stuck with 2 necklaces, and I never wear necklaces.  All the trade offers I get are for much less.  I need to take lessons from you all!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is what I was thinking, but weird because they were only down for an hour or so, lol.


 I wonder if people complained about it because they lost out on trades or something? I know many of my trades disappeared and thankfully the things I got people asked to trade with me. I had no idea my trade offers disappeared until they asked to trade for items I already offered to them. When I got my last two trade offers I was like, "Huh? Didn't I offer this to you for that already?" LOL. So maybe it's to appease angry peoples.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all amaze me with your trading, I'm so not good at this.  I was finally able to trade the bag for a clutch, so I'm happy about that, but I'm now stuck with 2 necklaces, and I never wear necklaces.  All the trade offers I get are for much less.  I need to take lessons from you all!


 Pretty much the only thing to do is be on lbb 10 hours a day lol.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if people complained about it because they lost out on trades or something? I know many of my trades disappeared and thankfully the things I got people asked to trade with me. I had no idea my trade offers disappeared until they asked to trade for items I already offered to them. When I got my last two trade offers I was like, "Huh? Didn't I offer this to you for that already?" LOL. So maybe it's to appease angry peoples.


 One girl did comment on fb that we should get an extra trade hour.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

well I definitely don't think an hour should mean that much to people but I see where they are coming from. Do people not sleep when they have a bag open?? lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Like I said, I'm not complaining. I'm thrilled with the extra play time. Thank you LBB!!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I definitely don't think an hour should mean that much to people but I see where they are coming from. Do people not sleep when they have a bag open?? lol.


 I may or may not have left my laptop open while sleeping


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Oh wow, reading comments on LBB's FB there are A LOT of issues going on. Right before the site went down, people were losing 2 items in trades when they only offered one. I'm guessing the extra time is an "I'm sorry" from LBB.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, reading comments on LBB's FB there are A LOT of issues going on. Right before the site went down, people were losing 2 items in trades when they only offered one. I'm guessing the extra time is an "I'm sorry" from LBB.


 Oh, that is bad....I'm gonna ship this bag RIGHT NOW...

not because of the issues but because I refuse to trade anything I have except my nail polish and I'm getting no where and I want to start another. /this is bad. this is so so bad.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Ahhh! $50, two item, trade for my Betsey earrings. SO tempting! One of the items is the neon bangle I just traded for the Betsey earrings. lol! 

Ridiculously tempting...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Jenna! That's a crazy good starting bag!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Oh wow, I wish I didn't love my bag so much. AMAAAZE trade offer of the Cargo makeup kit + $70 earrings. 





Forget what I said about people not going for it (as in offering decent stuff) on LBB lately, today is proving me wrong. LOL.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna! That's a crazy good starting bag!


 I KNOW! I saw they were giving sunglasses to EVERYBODY opening bags, so I had to jump on it. I wanted the wayfarer ones though so hopefully someone will take my trade! 

The sunglasses aren't trading so well because everyone has them now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

That one Gorjana necklace reminds me of a Mickey Mouse head. hehe. I think it would be adorbs with the Mickey earrings. Especially if one is on a Disney vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

ahhh i'm offering $90-95 for that purple hope crossbody!! No one wants my items!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Oh well, I just traded down my $40 earrings that NO ONE wants for the mascara. which I want!

I'm gonna keep trying for the bag though...I think it was those earrings that no one wanted anyway. maybe now they'll bite


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh well, I just traded down my $40 earrings that NO ONE wants for the mascara. which I want!
> 
> I'm gonna keep trying for the bag though...I think it was those earrings that no one wanted anyway. maybe now they'll bite


 
Which bag is it? I think I turned down an offer for it for the bag I have right now.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh! $50, two item, trade for my Betsey earrings. SO tempting! One of the items is the neon bangle I just traded for the Betsey earrings. lol!
> 
> Ridiculously tempting...


bah you're so lucky, someone offered me those for my $26 pear tassel necklace but when I went on the site it was down for maintenance....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag is it? I think I turned down an offer for it for the bag I have right now.


the $78 nica purple crossbody. I'm offering $93 worth of items right now (and they really aren't bad items, one os the pearl necklace everyone wants)

Oh well I guess we'll see what happens. I can't complain that much because my value is so high now, but I also gave up my glasses...which were the only thing I REALLY wanted. I couldn't say no to a $90 offer though!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the $78 nica purple crossbody. I'm offering $93 worth of items right now (and they really aren't bad items, one os the pearl necklace everyone wants)
> ...


 Which glasses do you want? I'd give mine up for your mascara+something tradeable! 

And the offer was a nila anthony cross body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> diff bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

YESSS I GOT MY WALLET!  The girl who had the white watch got offered the $85 matt and nat wallet, so the min she got it she gave me her other wallet for my blue watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now hopefully I can get my watch back too! I think I can if I trade down by 10


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which glasses do you want? I'd give mine up for your mascara+something tradeable!
> 
> And the offer was a nila anthony cross body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> diff bag.


ooo i want the betsey black ones! the big buddha ones are too big for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooo i want the betsey black ones! the big buddha ones are too big for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahh yeah, I want the black big buddha ones, not these...though I def don't need more sunglasses lol. I should probably just  cancel this bag before I end up with things I want and actually purchase it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

someone is offering me there duex lux wallet for mine! and there's an offer for the tinkerbell necklace !! ahhh so tempting but I love this wallet!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

okay forget the bag. I want the snowflake necklace!!!!

I'm going all out haha 2 item trades for $46-50 for that. and then someone got it for an ugly $38 necklace. wow.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

man no one wants my items! i'm now trading down that $30 lydell necklace haha. no wonder she gave that to me in the $90 trade! all the items were rejects! I've already had to trade one of them down haha now going on the second one


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone is offering me there duex lux wallet for mine! and there's an offer for the tinkerbell necklace !! ahhh so tempting but I love this wallet!


 I'm the tinkerbell. I'm trying to make something happen. If you asked me yesterday if it was possible for there to be a slower afternoon, I would have said no. But I've been at a standstill all day. The few good offers I've gotten have too much garbage in the lot. *sigh* At least I'm not unhappy with my bag the way it is, but I was hoping to do a little better than this.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay forget the bag. I want the snowflake necklace!!!!
> 
> I'm going all out haha 2 item trades for $46-50 for that. and then someone got it for an ugly $38 necklace. wow.


 Yup, I put up the $45 bracelet for it, and they wanted that ugly necklace instead. Grrrrr!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man no one wants my items! i'm now trading down that $30 lydell necklace haha. no wonder she gave that to me in the $90 trade! all the items were rejects! I've already had to trade one of them down haha now going on the second one


 I'm telling you! It's just a bad day for trading. Ugh. I only have 2 days left. I want another week!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

I used to get all excited any time I saw a new offer pop up for my stuff. Now I see it and roll my eyes and say, "What cheap piece of sh*t is someone offering me now?" I'm just so over it. It took me 4 1/2 days to build up to where I am and they think I'll take a nail polish for a $64 piece of jewelry? I mean, there's lowballing, which I do, but that is just total stupidity.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to get all excited any time I saw a new offer pop up for my stuff. Now I see it and roll my eyes and say, "What cheap piece of sh*t is someone offering me now?" I'm just so over it. It took me 4 1/2 days to build up to where I am and they think I'll take a nail polish for a $64 piece of jewelry? I mean, there's lowballing, which I do, but that is just total stupidity.


 This is EXACTLY how I feel a lot of the time. I don't get excited unless I see I have like 20 or 30 something offers because I know that means one of my trades got accepted.


----------



## maryissa (May 3, 2012)

They released too many nail polishes! I don't need anymore nail polish! I have over 50+ bottles from when I collected nail polish.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY how I feel a lot of the time. I don't get excited unless I see I have like 20 or 30 something offers because I know that means one of my trades got accepted.


 Oh yeah, gotta love it when you see that high number and know you got a trade!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They released too many nail polishes! I don't need anymore nail polish! I have over 50+ bottles from when I collected nail polish.


 Well....I wouldn't mind if they released more Butter London. I missed out on that. But I've never heard of either of the brands they have now.


----------



## Christi Z (May 3, 2012)

I finally got the betsy johnson blue studs so happyyyyy


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got the betsy johnson blue studs so happyyyyy


 YAY! I'm glad you having luck! I am offering 3 items that are 20-30 over retail price and no bites!!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 3, 2012)

The big duffel is back on the main site!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well....I wouldn't mind if they released more Butter London. I missed out on that. But I've never heard of either of the brands they have now.


 I want to say that NYC brand is associated with Deux lux in some way? It's on their website.

I agree about the more Butter. I'm love to trade for that.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! I'm glad you having luck! I am offering 3 items that are 20-30 over retail price and no bites!!


 I saw your offer come through on my bag. You must really want a bag!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well....I wouldn't mind if they released more Butter London. I missed out on that. But I've never heard of either of the brands they have now.


 The Michael Marcus cosmetics and nail polish are divine. When I worked Cosmetics at Dillards, that was a line that always did very well. I have several of his polishes and I love them. I usually only need one coat.


----------



## Christi Z (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the Carol D 3 row stretch turquoise bracelets?


heres a pic for you!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

In case any of you see some low offers come from me, it's because I'm amusing myself with the low bidders. When they come with their $12 trade offer for my stuff I go to make an offer on the highest price thing in their bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

HAH! It worked on one of them. She came back with more reasonable offers, still too low but just -10.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

Hey Steph! Did you see that the one girl traded her purple bag for the mustard colored one? You might have a chance at it with the new girl, put in an offer if you don't have one out already!


----------



## Christi Z (May 3, 2012)

Here is a pic of the carol d bracelet


----------



## RucheChic (May 3, 2012)

So Happy my trade for the purple Hope crossbody was just accepted.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

This one takes the cake, I was offered $8 lip balm for my Betsey bird earrings!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAH! It worked on one of them. She came back with more reasonable offers, still too low but just -10.


I've been waiting...i've tried all different combos of my thigns equalling $90 and no one wants to trade with me for the purple one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe I should go for the yellow one. But I already have a purse (got for $15) that looks exactly like it in yellow...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

WOW no one wants my lydell necklace. I'm even trying to trade down and it's a no go!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

I think Im about to do some trade downs and ship my bag. Bad day and stressed out! 

I want the Big Easy blush and can't decide whether to trade down my madden earrings or bookends.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

It's not my most expensive LBB haul ever (I'm currently at $192 retail and $133 "dollars saved"), but I'm extremely happy with everything in my bag. I made myself promise to keep my bag open until time ends (in case I fall in love with a new bag and want to trade), but it's sooo difficult stay away from that "ship my bag" button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Wow, I keep seeing GREAT reviews on Cargo's Big Easy blush. Yep, definitely only trading this one for something I super covet (which ain't much, only put in an offer for 3 other items).


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW no one wants my lydell necklace. I'm even trying to trade down and it's a no go!!


 Not the pearl one you love? You mean the three strand one?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 3, 2012)

I'm basically stuck here for a while:





It's a good place to be stuck, so I'm not really complaining, but I feel like it's a waiting game for me right now. The $34 necklace, which I think is cute in the gold, is not trading for some reason. What I'd love is for more people to offer two-item trades for some of the $30s-priced items.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

JUST GOT MY BIG HAUL! yayyyyy!! I LOVE the jelly! i'll take pictures now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

If anyone wants any thing of mine, make an offer, I think I'm gonna cancel, but I'd prefer to do good will and see what I can turn around lmao.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Interesting story: my Nila Anthony bag is actually made by some brand called She and Josh....

Both the tags and the inside lining says tho...although the packaging says Nila Anthony...and so did the site...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants any thing of mine, make an offer, I think I'm gonna cancel, but I'd prefer to do good will and see what I can turn around lmao.


aww i'm sorry you dont' like your bag, let me take a look at what you have!


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants any thing of mine, make an offer, I think I'm gonna cancel, but I'd prefer to do good will and see what I can turn around lmao.


 I just put in an offer! Robert Rose Necklace for glasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also excited to see pics Steph!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm i'd like your bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would you take my $60 earrings for them?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

Its less about not liking  my bag and more about not liking my credit card bill lmao. I need to take a break until june 1!


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Jenna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im so excited I got the Betsey Pig Studs! SOO CUTE!! Now I need a handbag.. still.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants any thing of mine, make an offer, I think I'm gonna cancel, but I'd prefer to do good will and see what I can turn around lmao.


 Id like your purple palette for my $28 necklace


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

I can get the creamstick in maui if anyone wants that lol, its an offer on an item I have right now.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Id like your purple palette for my $28 necklace


 also your earrings for my sunglasses if thats okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

haha yup, those were what I gave genia, so it seems like a big weird mut lbb circle hahaha. Because i gave mine to genia, genia gave me the hoops, you returned the glasses and took the hoops. I love it.


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yup, those were what I gave genia, so it seems like a big weird mut lbb circle hahaha. Because i gave mine to genia, genia gave me the hoops, you returned the glasses and took the hoops. I love it.


 Hahah MUT trading at its best!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yup, those were what I gave genia, so it seems like a big weird mut lbb circle hahaha. Because i gave mine to genia, genia gave me the hoops, you returned the glasses and took the hoops. I love it.


 haha! Thanks so much! you rock!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants any thing of mine, make an offer, I think I'm gonna cancel, but I'd prefer to do good will and see what I can turn around lmao.


i was just about to thank you for all the awesome trades! hahaha i was wondering why you accepted for the sunglasses. but still, thanks !


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was just about to thank you for all the awesome trades! hahaha i was wondering why you accepted for the sunglasses. but still, thanks !


 hahha, yeah, now I'm going to see if I can work any magic! It's a fun experiment, kind of.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 3, 2012)

Jenna what's in your bag? I can't find you on LBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna what's in your bag? I can't find you on LBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nothing good now lol. stone and fringe necklace, long tassel necklace, graffiti pouch.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

My bag shipped! Im so excited!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting story: my Nila Anthony bag is actually made by some brand called She and Josh....
> 
> Both the tags and the inside lining says tho...although the packaging says Nila Anthony...and so did the site...


whaaaaat?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha! Thanks so much! you rock!


 Your retail value now is INSANE.


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your retail value now is INSANE.


 Mine?

Edit: Duh! you quoted me. Sorry, long night. And ya... but I still want that Big Easy blush!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dear lord PLEASE take something for my nail polish. I'm trying to find you now. I'll take anything to get rid of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahaha, it won't let me, my retail value would be too low.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dear lord PLEASE take something for my nail polish. I'm trying to find you now. I'll take anything to get rid of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Your bag is crazy! You have so many things and so many GOOD things!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

I'm starting to get impressive offers for my bikini bag (which I'm not about to budge on). I wonder how many are left?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahah daaaang it. I am doomed to go down with this nail polish. Thanks for trying : )
> ...


 I saw that! yay!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

sorry guys, i'm still waiting for my pictures to send from my phone. I was talking to my mom on the phone so i think it delayed it haha

Also I looked online and apparently the bag IS by She and Josh but it was made for Nila Anthony...if that makes sense haha


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry guys, i'm still waiting for my pictures to send from my phone. I was talking to my mom on the phone so i think it delayed it haha
> 
> Also I looked online and apparently the bag IS by She and Josh but it was made for Nila Anthony...if that makes sense haha


 I can't wait!! LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha yeah this bag is definitely the best I have ever done. My value is at $388 right now. But the thing about LBB for me is that I like the $20-$30 more than the higher priced stuff! I'm trying to trade up so I can split stuff up right now, but if it doesn't work so well I will probably be trading down for a bunch of lower priced things before I close!


 HOLY SMOKES! And I thought my $320ish bag last time was impressive. lol. I'm just dollars away from $200 right now but there's no way I'm going to pass that as I'm just way too happy with what I have right now.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 3, 2012)

AHHHH I wanted that exact satchel so much!!! I wonder if you were the one I kept trying to trade with. I offered at one point my whole damn bag! haha I'm glad you like it. I like mine, too, and have gotten good use out of it already, but dannnnnng I wanted that satchel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOOOOOOVE LBB. I don't care if the stuff is last season or 7 seasons ago, I never stay on "trend" anyways. I wear and have what's comfortable. As for the value, if you go to TJ MAXX and buy something, do you say this is worth $40 when it was originally $80? No, because it was STILL worth $80, even if you paid $5.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

Okay here we go!









It's really not this bright blue in person...it's just because the flash was on!! But you can see just how small the jelly is!!


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

Ahh!! Everything is soo cute! I LOVE the jelly too.. I need one now!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

Jenna, send the two necklaces for my $64 earrings, so I have more to play with! lol


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

love love love the watch and blush


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

Unless someone else wants those earrings and can send me a better $60-62 trade?


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 3, 2012)

Ohhh! Such good stuff! Good work, Steph!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I adore that color blush!

How does the jelly feel in person??


----------



## geniabeme (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna, send the two necklaces for my $64 earrings, so I have more to play with! lol


 I need some 2 for 1 item trades too! I would even take nail polishes!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh! Such good stuff! Good work, Steph!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I adore that color blush!
> 
> How does the jelly feel in person??


It just feels like a matte (i don't know if i can use that adjective for a bag haha) harder fabric...if that makes any sense. it's not a smooth/shiny feel. But I really like it! I was afraid I wouldn't like it because it's jelly.  the only thing that bugs me is that when I wear it as a crossbody the straps are so huge that it takes up the entire side of the bag and kind of sticks out a little.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

No Kristin, I need to break it up and get a two or three item trade. I'm stuck with these earrings and can't seem to raise the value anymore.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

I love the conch earrings so much!


----------



## theredwonder (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Kristin, I need to break it up and get a two or three item trade. I'm stuck with these earrings and can't seem to raise the value anymore.


 Haha, no worries. I was going to offer them up anyways. I didn't know they were yours until a sec ago.


----------



## Fashionb (May 3, 2012)

Hi, if your bag is still open Jenna, I'll take your Stone and fringe necklace for my all the range tribal fringe necklace and I'll also take your Long tassel necklace for my Robert rose animal fringe collar necklace. Thanks.. Beth


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the conch earrings so much!


Me too!! I just tried them on and they look much better on than they do alone. They're kind of heavy though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 3, 2012)

Whoa, this video has the biggest clutch I've ever seen in my entire life!!! 





Emily from LBB is on this one. I know many of us have emailed back and forth with her. She's so cute! Both ladies are super pretty. Anyway, also loving the cuff on this video.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 3, 2012)

Jenna? Are you still there?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 3, 2012)

man these big buddha glasses are getting awful trades!! i'm almost considering trading up to the fringe earrings haha that's the highest offer...plus maybe I can get something in the $40 range that way. no one is accepting any of my $40 offers for the glasses! and now that I have the betsey ones I dont 'think I need two..


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

Well crap. I think I have to return the watch. The ticking is SO LOUD it's almost distracting.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

This has been an excellent trading night!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has been an excellent trading night!


 Well it could be if I could get Jenna's attention... LOL


----------



## rougefirefly (May 4, 2012)

My first LBB came today. I love everything. The earrings are even better in person. ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Well I guess Jenna isn't going to trade with me. I'm pooped and going to bed. G'night everyone.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow you had a great bag!! that scarf is gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now I want to trade my buddha glasses for one!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

Rilee how are your pig earrings? I got an offer for my buddha glasses for the earrings...but I originally traded $50 to get these glasses (before I knew i'd get the betsey ones) and i'm not sure i want to go down that much if they don't trade...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

Nevermind, I traded it for 2 smaller items I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really wanted that robert rose silver chain necklace set so i'm happy now, so many necklaces in my bag!!

i think i'm the only one still up on this board haha. I'm still doing research while periodically checking my LBB...I forgot how late it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ahhh so much work to do...someone say something so I feel less lonely!


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

I'm still here! My main accounts bag is still terrible, but my second accounts bag is perfect even if it's only 2 items! So I'm happy about that.

I picked the Believe necklace for that account and I've hung onto it this whole time because I love that necklace so much! I found it on the disney couture site and it's $59! So at least this way I get the necklace and the Lucite Clutch for less than the necklace would be by itself!

My main accounts bag is slooowwwlly getting better, but it's still not as good as what I had when i started. I definitely learned my lesson about accepting all the trades right away without mulling it over some!

Plus I realized that I should hang onto the item I actually love, and then trade up the rest, which is totally obvious but still!

do you know if there's a time limit on returns? I got the leaf bangles in one of the bags I got last week but after considering it, I really don't think I'll wear them! I just don't like bracelets that are inflexible like that, because I can barely fit my hands through them! I don't even have big hands!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still here! My main accounts bag is still terrible, but my second accounts bag is perfect even if it's only 2 items! So I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


 Yay i'm not the only one up!  yes you can return it up to 30 days after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thats funny because i'm actually trying really hard to get those bangles!! I had them at one point this bag and told myself I wouldn't let them go. But then someone offered me the decals I REALLY wanted. and then someone else offered me a really high valued item for it...so I ended up losing out on both things I really wanted. But I did gain those $60 earrings because of it, which ended up getting me the betsey glasses haha. sorry...that was a long story. but even though I have the glasses i really want I still want those bangles!


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

They're super cute in person! I think I posted a photo of them on here somewhere. They're very sturdy and well made, they don't feel cheap at all.

I was honestly really surprised by how nice they actually are, since the photos kind of make them look like Claire's quality a little bit. But they're definitely not!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

I saw the picture! I really liked them in the photo too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have 3 necklaces that are really nice and $26, so i'm hoping to trade one of those for the bangles before my ship date

I'm $4 away from a $300 bag! Woohoo! It helps that I had 2 extra exchange items when I first started haha. But I honestly wasn't expecting anything more than a $180 bag!


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

I'm awake too! I'm up studying for my religion test. I wish lbb was more active at night, since I go to school and work during the day. My bag is looking a little blah, but at least I have a wallet and a watch, the only 2 reasons why I was going to open up a lbb and I got them at the same time! I'm glad they gave us an extra day, since it's been a little slow on lbb.


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

Dang! $300 is crazy.

I am in awe of everyones trading skills on here!

I really wish it was more active at night as well. I work until 8:30 at night, so unfortunately most of the trading goes on during the day and I miss out on a lot because of that! =(

I check on my break but there's only so much you can do in 30 mins.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

I'm up too... and a little drunk still from my birthday today. Of course I think the brilliant thing to do is get on LBB and mess with my bagh. I hope I don't wake up tomorrow and regret mty trades.


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

Everyone has such good trading skills its crazy or it could be luck. I have bad luck though from time to time. There must be a secret! It's like gambling you never know what's going to happen after your first move. 

Mhm, I feel like I miss out too, but trading during the day recently has been slow too at least when I'm on sometimes. Hopefully it picks up soons! At least you have a longer break then me! I only get 15mins, and theres barely anything you can do in 15mins.


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm up too... and a little drunk still from my birthday today. Of course I think the brilliant thing to do is get on LBB and mess with my bagh. I hope I don't wake up tomorrow and regret mty trades.


 Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

awe hahah thanks. I got another bag today to celebrate!


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

YAY! At least you have a reason for opening another bag! I think a few of us are quite addicted to this website, I know I am and my boyfriend keeps telling me to stop and save my money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

Donna sorry! I had already gone to bed, let me know when  you are back and I'll do the trade.


----------



## geniabeme (May 4, 2012)

The only thing in my bag I LOVE is my pig studs. I really want some 2 item trades but I'm getting nothing. I wish I could undo some of the things I passed on earlier.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing in my bag I LOVE is my pig studs. I really want some 2 item trades but I'm getting nothing. I wish I could undo some of the things I passed on earlier.


 lol we could trade something then trade back, it might make the items show up again


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the picture! I really liked them in the photo too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have 3 necklaces that are really nice and $26, so i'm hoping to trade one of those for the bangles before my ship date
> 
> I'm $4 away from a $300 bag! Woohoo! It helps that I had 2 extra exchange items when I first started haha. But I honestly wasn't expecting anything more than a $180 bag!


 I posted a video a couple of pages back with the leaf bracelets in them if you wanted to get a better look at them : )



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee how are your pig earrings? I got an offer for my buddha glasses for the earrings...but I originally traded $50 to get these glasses (before I knew i'd get the betsey ones) and i'm not sure i want to go down that much if they don't trade...


 The trades from the pig earrings are alright. A lot of same price or a couple bucks higher offers. Every once in a while I will get something I consider a decent trade (+8 or more) but I like em too much to let go of them. I think the only thing I'll trade them for is the pig ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna sorry! I had already gone to bed, let me know when  you are back and I'll do the trade.


 I kind of figured it was that since it was late in the east already! Whenever you're online too, I'm here now.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing in my bag I LOVE is my pig studs. I really want some 2 item trades but I'm getting nothing. I wish I could undo some of the things I passed on earlier.


 That's what I'm saying. Where are the two and three item trades??? What pisses me off is that some of the lowballers have like 10 things but they are offering the cheapest that they have for the highest I have. I'm like, C'mon, just offer me something decent and it's yours!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

I thought if I get a bag then maybe I'd get some nice two and three item trades for that...nope. I got a candle and the $70 earrings (green hoops). While the value is more than my bag, those are losers. The earrings are worthless except to trade down for some nice stuff in the $60 range. So you lose $10 there. And the candles are a shot in the dark. Sometimes they trade well other times you have to trade down with them too. So I passed on that.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of figured it was that since it was late in the east already! Whenever you're online too, I'm here now.


 Ok, I'll send the trade right away! Then I'm canceling...because...D:. lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

WooHoo! Thank you Jenna! This I can work with!


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

Aww yay! Donna got her stuff!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

OMG You're too funny! I see you trading! You just gotta test and see what you can do with your bag one last time, eh?


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

Also, I think I may be the only person on LBB who likes those earrings you had!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

I had a few trade offers, but they were for things like the $60 Gorjana necklace, or like Jenna took, that bag. At the time that bag was trading back and forth like crazy, so I figured it was like the round one, a dime a dozen and wouldn't trade up...at least without a second item to sweeten the deal. And all my stuff was too high for that or I didn't want to get rid of it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Also, I thought about it too late, but I should have taken your trade before I traded with Jenna. She would have taken those other earrings for the trade too.


----------



## Fashionb (May 4, 2012)

Before you close your bag Jenna can I have the inca clutch that you have for my long tassel necklace. I just sent the trade from beth.


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

Is it just me or do the Robert Rose Triple Disc Textured Earrings look like baseballs?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Before you close your bag Jenna can I have the inca clutch that you have for my long tassel necklace. I just sent the trade from beth.


 LBB won't let her trade any lower. You have to have at least $75 in your bag.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or do the Robert Rose Triple Disc Textured Earrings look like baseballs?


 I thought so too!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG You're too funny! I see you trading! You just gotta test and see what you can do with your bag one last time, eh?


 lol yup! I don't wnat to give up completely, but it looks like I was drunk when I did some of these trades lol.


----------



## Fashionb (May 4, 2012)

I have $123 in my bag, that should be okay. Thanks Donna.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Before you close your bag Jenna can I have the inca clutch that you have for my long tassel necklace. I just sent the trade from beth.


 Yeah, sorry I can't! You aren't allowed to go below 75 dollars. And that would be suspicious to say the least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have $123 in my bag, that should be okay. Thanks Donna.


 Its fine on your end, but not mine. If i accepted that trade I'd only have $59, and I traded the inca clutch away already.


----------



## Fashionb (May 4, 2012)

Oh okay, this whole thing has been a bit confusing for me Jenna.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh okay, this whole thing has been a bit confusing for me Jenna.


 No problem, there are a lot of rules within LBB to keep people from using it for what its not meant for. Like the rules on value, not trading with yourself, etc.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

Ugh! I was so happy to finally close out my bag today and then I had the thought that the Betsey glasses are better than my med set. lol... this will never end!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! I was so happy to finally close out my bag today and then I had the thought that the Betsey glasses are better than my med set. lol... this will never end!


 It will when the clock runs out hehehe.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will when the clock runs out hehehe.


 lol!

I was trying to close it out so I wouldn't be tempted to trade while my boyfriend was in town. Guess that's not happening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have $123 in my bag, that should be okay. Thanks Donna.


 No, I'm saying that Jenna's bag is really low. If you want to trade you'll probably have to do a two item trade worth about $60.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

I was in a bad mood yesterday, as if you all didn't notice. Pain will do that to you. But today I'm looking at the bad trade offers and going, "BWAHAHAHAHA! You're crazy, NO!"


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in a bad mood yesterday, as if you all didn't notice. Pain will do that to you. But today I'm looking at the bad trade offers and going, "BWAHAHAHAHA! You're crazy, NO!"


 I'm glad you are feeling better Donna!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in a bad mood yesterday, as if you all didn't notice. Pain will do that to you. But today I'm looking at the bad trade offers and going, "BWAHAHAHAHA! You're crazy, NO!"


 Yay! Glad you are feeling better and glad the trades are cracking you up now.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Steph, I love that Gorjana necklace. But isn't it weird that LBB is putting it into the mix this time of year?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

yayy I got my snowflake necklace!! I had to trade $50 for it...grrr. so now my bag is down to $297, but I don't mind. I really wanted that necklace. I miss the snow and texas doesn't have any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This will at least be my little reminder in the winter haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, it's a better day, which is strange since it's raining. Wet weather usually makes my pain go up more.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayy I got my snowflake necklace!! I had to trade $50 for it...grrr. so now my bag is down to $297, but I don't mind. I really wanted that necklace. I miss the snow and texas doesn't have any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This will at least be my little reminder in the winter haha


 That necklace is so cute, but I would have the same problem wearing it in Texas! We got one day of sleet snow... if we are lucky.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I'm saying. Where are the two and three item trades??? What pisses me off is that some of the lowballers have like 10 things but they are offering the cheapest that they have for the highest I have. I'm like, C'mon, just offer me something decent and it's yours!


 Thank you! Exactly. Do people just not know how to do multi item trades? I have a $36 Cargo blush that I'd like to split up but every single offer is a lone item trade. I don't think they realize that the 2 and 3 item trades are really tempting to those who like to build up a good bag, even if some of the products are "meh."

I split a couple of things in my bag last night and am regretting a little, but I still feel like I'll clean up okay at the end because I opened my bag a little later in the day on the first. There's a lot of time left and I can be patient.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I was far too lazy to take a bunch of pictures of my bag that just came, so I filmed a short little video for you all. I've never made an unboxing type video before so it's quite laughable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I figure this was just for you all anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Rilee I hope this helps!

http://www.amazon.com/Nila-Anthony-Tomasi-Handbags-Yellow/dp/B007WKYHPA/ref=sr_1_12?s=apparel&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336147008&amp;sr=1-12


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

I've been offered the pink (but really taupe) sparkly bag that I wanted SOOOO badly last week. I've actually been offered it multiple times now. lol. I've also been offered a ton of bags + items. It's hard to say no to many of these, especially since it's usually a $98/99 bag + $25 or more in extra items. I strangely want to say yes to the sparkly bag, even though I know it's more brown than pink, and even though I know I'd like the yellow one better... ugh! Why?!! hahahahaha.

I've also been offered the $85 BCBGeneration watch for my Disney Wish necklace. 




 Talk about super hard to say no to!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Exactly. Do people just not know how to do multi item trades? I have a $36 Cargo blush that I'd like to split up but every single offer is a lone item trade. I don't think they realize that the 2 and 3 item trades are really tempting to those who like to build up a good bag, even if some of the products are "meh."
> 
> I split a couple of things in my bag last night and am regretting a little, but I still feel like I'll clean up okay at the end because I opened my bag a little later in the day on the first. There's a lot of time left and I can be patient.


the last time i had that set someone offered me the $41 picture book ends for it and then i traded that down to two items. so you may be able to trade it up!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the last time i had that set someone offered me the $41 picture book ends for it and then i traded that down to two items. so you may be able to trade it up!


 Definitely trying! I am aiming for most things in that range, with the exception of some dud items and the candles. Would really like to come out of this trading week with a pair of sunglasses, whether or not it happens this way.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been offered the pink (but really taupe) sparkly bag that I wanted SOOOO badly last week. I've actually been offered it multiple times now. lol. I've also been offered a ton of bags + items. It's hard to say no to many of these, especially since it's usually a $98/99 bag + $25 or more in extra items. I strangely want to say yes to the sparkly bag, even though I know it's more brown than pink, and even though I know I'd like the yellow one better... ugh! Why?!! hahahahaha.
> 
> ...


 As someone who is currently offering a bag-plus-item trade, I hope some of these people will say yes and alleviate the pressure on both of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely trying! I am aiming for most things in that range, with the exception of some dud items and the candles. Would really like to come out of this trading week with a pair of sunglasses, whether or not it happens this way.
> ...


 Hehehe, well it's been super hard for me to say no to those sort of trades, for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I'm trying to tell myself no about the Felix duffle trade for my Madden. It's on sale for $69 on the site, in colors I like more, like the steel color! SO pretty! I really need to break out a measuring tape because those measurements seem small to me. I like big bags.

http://deuxlux.com/product/duffles/DL311-135.html


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehehe, well it's been super hard for me to say no to those sort of trades, for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> ...


 Yeah, it will have enough room for most stuff, but it's basically going to look like a mini LV speedy with a cross body strap. Big enough for a large wallet, phone, and sunglasses though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to take the all sequin one in hopes that I can trade that for something I'm really lusting over. If it backfires on me, I'll probably still ship it to see if I like it.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

I put in an offer of my med kit for the blush one just to see what happens. I have had a bag offer or 2 for it, but just autodenied because I thought i'd keep it. If no one accepts it, I'm good; there's a lot of nice makeup to keep me company


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to take the all sequin one in hopes that I can trade that for something I'm really lusting over. If it backfires on me, I'll probably still ship it to see if I like it.


It was me you traded with, there are some REALLY good trades for that sequin bag. I was sooo tempted by some of them because there were lots of items, including the Jelly Bag and stuff.

I'm so excited about the Yellow Bag! It's super cute. Of course now I'm debating if I should keep it or trade for the one I've been eying, that brown one, the double handle satchel. It's irrational but I always feel guilty trading stuff away if it's from people on here though!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

Missing my yellow Madden already. LOL. Oh well, hanging on to see who lusts for this bag and what they want to offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) So far a decent 3 item trade over $100 with a teal jelly and a BCBG bracelet in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

At one point yesterday, someone offered a 5 item trade and it was worth over $111, so you'll most likely get some good offers!

I'm sorry I have your yellow bag!! I feel so bad now. Especially if I trade it for the other one!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

Found this page with Deux Lux purses. Of course that brownish color bag is the blush color (that looks PINK on LBB and Deux Lux's site)...

http://glitterandgoatcheese.com/tag/deux-lux-felix-duffle/


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At one point yesterday, someone offered a 5 item trade and it was worth over $111, so you'll most likely get some good offers!
> 
> I'm sorry I have your yellow bag!! I feel so bad now. Especially if I trade it for the other one!


 lol, which one are you trying to trade it for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I love that yellow bag. siiigh.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

If anyone gets an offer for the BCBG purple sparkly clutch PLEASE PLEASE ACCEPT! I am willing to trade 10-20 more for it with a 2-3 item trade. I have a clutch, some gorjana jewelry and other little randoms that I would part with, including a cargo set. PLEASE I NEED THAT BAG IN MY LIFEEEE.


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this page with Deux Lux purses. Of course that brownish color bag is the blush color (that looks PINK on LBB and Deux Lux's site)...
> 
> http://glitterandgoatcheese.com/tag/deux-lux-felix-duffle/


Ohh those are so pretty! I love the sequins!

I really love the little pouches and stuff.

The tan color is really pretty. I like it better than the pink they show on the LBB pictures.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was me you traded with, there are some REALLY good trades for that sequin bag. I was sooo tempted by some of them because there were lots of items, including the Jelly Bag and stuff.
> ...


 I missed this post somehow. lol. And it's okay, it's how LBB works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Hmm, gonna go lookie at the double handle satchel.


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, which one are you trying to trade it for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I love that yellow bag. siiigh.


I love that Melie Bianco Double handle satchel soooo much!

There's an offer for it, but I feel so guilty trading the yellow bag for it! I love the yellow bag too. =]


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

*looks at double handle satchel* Ohhh, I do believe I got that bag as a trade offer for my yellow one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

Awww, don't feel guilty at all. Get what you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

I looked up the satchel bag on the other sites though and I don't know if I would like it in person as much.

I'm going to keep the yellow bag for now and wait, I tend to get impulsive about trading and have found it works out much better if I don't fall into that!

I'd rather wait it out. =]


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

There are two bags I want worse than the yellow bag and they all passed my offer of the yellow bag in trade so I had to try something new. I have almost 5 days left exactly, and I'm hoping the people I made offers to love sparkly things even more than me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, this bag is full price everywhere I look, while most of the others are on sale online. Hopefully that helps my trade offer.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

At one point, during my last LBB, I made an offer of $170 for this sequin bag. Just having it in my possession for a little while feels like a mini victory, for some reason. loool.


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

aww! Yay!! I'm so happy that you got it! =]

It's super cute!

They have some really nice bags to choose from. This site is addicting because I'm always like "What did they get in now!?"


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are two bags I want worse than the yellow bag and they all passed my offer of the yellow bag in trade so I had to try something new. I have almost 5 days left exactly, and I'm hoping the people I made offers to love sparkly things even more than me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, this bag is full price everywhere I look, while most of the others are on sale online. Hopefully that helps my trade offer.


 What bag do you want? I want that felix one still, and when they cancel my bag I'm PROBABLY opening a new one, so maybe we can work something out hehe.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

I got an offer for the white Hello Kitty watch and a piece of jewelry for the bag, but I can't budge, not unless it's the watch + a bag. Even though it was super tempting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

Hey all I'm about to head out shopping for the day but I created a FB page to help us out a bit more I think.

It's a private group on there for everyone to post pictures and better descriptions of their items so it's all consolidated in one place and then I'm going to put a small forum on there for people to just list what they currently want to trade and what they are currently looking for so we can all work together and get the best bags. I searched the web and didn't find any groups similar to that, I know we talk about it on the board but i think it's hard to track down when it gets lost in the shuffle of all the conversation.

 If you want to join the group pm your FB info and I'll add you bc it's currently private atm ( I don't really like random people I'm unaware of checking my page since my kids are on there)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What bag do you want? I want that felix one still, and when they cancel my bag I'm PROBABLY opening a new one, so maybe we can work something out hehe.


 There's a number of them I find cute. I'd take the yellow bag back if I don't find a good trade for this, I LOOOOOOVE the Steve Madden snake bag. I'd take the half and half Deux Lux "blush" bag. I seriously want the Steve Madden snake bag though. Was SO sad that only a couple hours after I opened my bag, two people started a new LBB with one.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

Mannn I love eveything in my bag but don't feel completely satisfied...I think it's because I'm not actually attached to anything besides the wallet...I wish the glasses were the black ones but no one has accepted/rejected that offer yet to switch. I really like the decals too which is surprisingly the only thing i'm getting decent offers for haha

Rilee how does that swinging picture set do? someone offered it for my decals.

Now that I look closer at the snowflake necklace it kinda looks like a ninja star hahahah oops...but maybe that's even cooler? Not sure.  Now i'm trying to trade that one up or looking for a gooe $50 2 item trade. I always trade up thinking I really like the item and then change my mind haha


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee how does that swinging picture set do? someone offered it for my decals.


 Lots of offers around the same price (there's also an offer for the Michael Marcus Eyeshadow out for it right now too). I haven't really had any offers of higher priced items, but I've got lots out. Everyone seems to be mulling over the offers, not cancelling them so that's a good sign!


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lots of offers around the same price (there's also an offer for the Michael Marcus Eyeshadow out for it right now too). I haven't really had any offers of higher priced items, but I've got lots out. Everyone seems to be mulling over the offers, not cancelling them so that's a good sign!


 That's the part I hate most about LBB: sitting and waiting!


----------



## beautyfool (May 4, 2012)

Rilee, what the heck? how are you doing this? Help a girl out with some pointers because you clearly have a strategy that is working. Sorry if you already answered this I just didn't want to read through allllll the pages in this thread. Seriously though - how are you getting sooooo much stuff1?


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyfool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee, what the heck? how are you doing this? Help a girl out with some pointers because you clearly have a strategy that is working. Sorry if you already answered this I just didn't want to read through allllll the pages in this thread. Seriously though - how are you getting sooooo much stuff1?


 Hahah yeah I have come up with a strategy that seems to work. I wrote out all my tips a while back. They are here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124915/little-black-bag/1230#post_1861890 I hope it helps : )

My biggest piece of advice is definitely split up your items!! That's the best way to get a good bag full of stuff you like. Also, go after the new people who open bags. Even with outrageous offers because -- this sounds bad but -- they don't know better that they shouldn't give up a $60 bracelet for a $20 necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It usually works out to your advantage. ALSO put out trades for everrrrything. Literally everything within $10, offer a trade for it. According to my daily email summary, I have 279 trades out at the moment (and that's just from the 6 items I am willing to trade).


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

hmmm maybe i'll keep my decals for awhile. the girl who's offering the picture set gave up her decals for the $40 kenneth earrings no one really likes. I was asleep when that offer was sent though...and now she wants her decals back haha. So I have a feeling these are pretty popular. My other ones I had I traded up to my $60 earrings and I regret giving them up. So I may hold on to these instead.  Even though my bag is worth a few bucks shy of $300 I feel like the wallet and the sunglasses are half of that ($130) so I think that's why I feel unsatisfied haha. I love them but I feel like I could have so much more for the money!!

I'm never satisfied haha


----------



## beautyfool (May 4, 2012)

Sweet! thanks so much - i am def going to try this and see what i can do.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

Yeah my problem is that I didn't want to keep trading down for crapping items, so I decided to trade 2 items up for something I really want. Now i'm still at 8 items, but I did have 9 at one point haha. But this strategy also works for me...if you trade up for something you REALLy want chances are someone else really wants it too and will eventually make you a good offer. so I think you can go either way. this way is less work though haha because you just wait for someone else to offer instead of doing all the work yourself


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

Rilee how does the other picture one trade? the chalkboard one?


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

Sooo tempted. I could trade my yellow bag for 7 items! But I have really terrible luck trying to trade all that stuff up, so I dunno if it would really be worth it. A lot of it is hard to trade.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rilee how does the other picture one trade? the chalkboard one?


 Every offer I have is in the $25 range (It's a $30 frame). Not too much luck trading this one up so far.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put in an offer of my med kit for the blush one just to see what happens. I have had a bag offer or 2 for it, but just autodenied because I thought i'd keep it. If no one accepts it, I'm good; there's a lot of nice makeup to keep me company


 Oo, sorry I missed it! I would have been on that in a second.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 4, 2012)

I love the Nica bags. Just found the purple Hope crossbody and also a navy Hope here for $78 each: http://www.shoes.com/en-US/_/_/Nica+Handbags/_/Sort+Top+Rated/Products.aspx?icid=entiresitesearch&amp;nodefault=1

EDIT: Ooh, cheaper on Amazon. Same bags, $68.25 http://www.amazon.com/Nica-Handbags-Hope-Crossbody-Purple/dp/B007OVE1EO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336154126&amp;sr=8-12


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oo, sorry I missed it! I would have been on that in a second.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you still have it?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Nica bags. Just found the purple Hope crossbody and also a navy Hope here for $78 each: http://www.shoes.com/en-US/_/_/Nica+Handbags/_/Sort+Top+Rated/Products.aspx?icid=entiresitesearch&amp;nodefault=1
> 
> EDIT: Ooh, cheaper on Amazon. Same bags, $68.25 http://www.amazon.com/Nica-Handbags-Hope-Crossbody-Purple/dp/B007OVE1EO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336154126&amp;sr=8-12


 I love the purple crossbody! It's sold by eBags, so it's likely even cheaper than that if you can find a promo/discount code.


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

Hey Ladies! I wanted to ask all you trading experts. I need to get rid of the Robert rose metal and enable necklace. Should I trade down to the peace candle or cargo cheek pallet? Ugh, it's hurting my eyes to look at lol


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Ladies! I wanted to ask all you trading experts. I need to get rid of the Robert rose metal and enable necklace. Should I trade down to the peace candle or cargo cheek pallet? Ugh, it's hurting my eyes to look at lol


 I've got the Cargo Cheek Pallet right now and It's got some pretty good trades for it. In my experience, the candles never trade up very well. But I've only had them once or twice.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Ladies! I wanted to ask all you trading experts. I need to get rid of the Robert rose metal and enable necklace. Should I trade down to the peace candle or cargo cheek pallet? Ugh, it's hurting my eyes to look at lol


 Too bad I don't have anything I'm willing to trade. I love that necklace! lol. I love bold pieces like that and think it would look super sexy/ethnic on.


----------



## rougefirefly (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah my problem is that I didn't want to keep trading down for crapping items, so I decided to trade 2 items up for something I really want. Now i'm still at 8 items, but I did have 9 at one point haha. But this strategy also works for me...if you trade up for something you REALLy want chances are someone else really wants it too and will eventually make you a good offer. so I think you can go either way. this way is less work though haha because you just wait for someone else to offer instead of doing all the work yourself


 WOW you guys have so many items.

My problem is that I get too attached.

I have the purple Nica and I'm getting good offers for it with multiple items, but I just can't seem to let go.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Ladies! I wanted to ask all you trading experts. I need to get rid of the Robert rose metal and enable necklace. Should I trade down to the peace candle or cargo cheek pallet? Ugh, it's hurting my eyes to look at lol


 I want the cheek palette BAD so I was offering things for it when I had a bag open that were good trades, I thought. So I'd take that..but that is because I want it lol.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

There's a girl on the LBB Facebook page saying that when she called LBB, Emily answered and was super rude and unhelpful. I haven't talked to Emily before, but I know a lot of you have and love her! Thought I would let you know in case you want to go show her some love on that lady's comment : )


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you still have it?


 I have the cheek palette.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Ladies! I wanted to ask all you trading experts. I need to get rid of the Robert rose metal and enable necklace. Should I trade down to the peace candle or cargo cheek pallet? Ugh, it's hurting my eyes to look at lol


 Ha I just got your necklace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the purple crossbody! It's sold by eBags, so it's likely even cheaper than that if you can find a promo/discount code.


Ooh, $58.50 there, they do have the yellow too. Thanks for that, I'll look for a promo code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ebags.com/product/nica-handbags/hope-crossbody/231062?productid=10181571


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the cheek palette.


 haha, i was talking about the blush purse. oops! sorry!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, i was talking about the blush purse. oops! sorry


 may I interest you in a giant silver and blue necklace?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 4, 2012)

well I got my packages today and the only thing I'm keeping is the Inca Clutch, which is HUGE, the HK watch, and the fringe earrings I got.

The bone bracelet is not neon at all in person. It's turqouise and lime green. However, it doesn't look like macaroni like it does online! I just don't really like how muted the colors are compared to how they showed them.

The Carol dauplaise turqouise earrings are gigantic. I thought they were going to be the size of a dime, which would make them super cute. However, they're about the size of a quarter or almost a half dollar and they just look way too big for the shape that they are. I'm returning them.

The matching turqouise bracelet is also weird. It's too big of beads and looks like the kind you would have on a necklace instead of a bracelet. I also have weird wrists, so it fits too snugly but still looks too big if that makes any sense. That's being sent back as well.

The ZAD earrings that are those ones everyone is trying to get rid of, those seed bead ones with the rasta colors, are totally not my style. Also, looking at my jewelry closely, there are some extra beads stuck on the main ones and it makes these looks like mess up earrings or something. They're kind of cute, but I'm on the fence about them. I like that they're dangly but they just look so cheap to me.

I'll take a photo of everything after I get home from work, I have to leave in a few mins to go.

The inca clutch could easily double as an Epad/Ipad holder though. It's that big. I thought it was going to be a clutch in the sense that it was small. So just a heads up! I still love it but I wish it had a strap included if it's that large of a bag, because it's way too big to just carry around w/o a strap, imho.


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

That damn necklace was the bane of my existence. I was about to trade it for a freaking candle. But I got make up instead Yay! So thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

wait leilani, you want the steve madden snake skin foldover clutch? or some other steve madden thing?


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait leilani, you want the steve madden snake skin foldover clutch? or some other steve madden thing?


 I think she wants the big $98 tote


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she wants the big $98 tote


 Correct! 




 This is what I would love to trade the sparkly bag for:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1701/steve-madden-large-snake-tote


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Correct!
> ...


 Ohh I don't think its available as a first item anymore..or at least I didn't see it. The only snake steve madden thing I could find was the clutch. I opted to start with another betsey purse...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That damn necklace was the bane of my existence. I was about to trade it for a freaking candle. But I got make up instead Yay! So thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha! I am going to play the waiting game with it and see if I can roll it into another trade...I like some of the offers for it, so I'll see if I get lucky and if not, trade down.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh I don't think its available as a first item anymore..or at least I didn't see it. The only snake steve madden thing I could find was the clutch. I opted to start with another betsey purse...we'll see how it goes!


 Good luck this round! Both people with the Madden snake bag passed my offer, again. That makes two high priced bags they don't want more than what they have.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

OOOooooo Jenna you got some nice starting stuff! It is karma!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOooooo Jenna you got some nice starting stuff! It is karma!


 I can only hope hahahha. I need to make myself keep it open for 7 days! None of this "WOO STUFF I WANT CLOSE THE BAG" thing again. They seemed angry when I asked to cancel because I'd canceled before but I was like....do you see how many more bags I've  purchased than canceled? OK THEN JEEZ LOUISE. Give a drunk trader a break!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can only hope hahahha. I need to make myself keep it open for 7 days! None of this "WOO STUFF I WANT CLOSE THE BAG" thing again. They seemed angry when I asked to cancel because I'd canceled before but I was like....do you see how many more bags I've  purchased than canceled? OK THEN JEEZ LOUISE. Give a drunk trader a break!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lmao! drunk trader! They must be having a bad day today, because it sounds like they are being snippy with everyone.

Did you see that trade for the Betsey earrings....a frigging mummy phone cover! Unbelievable! People will make the most mind boggling trades sometimes.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

ugh i keep missing trades by SECONDS because i'm doing work for my staff coordinator.  Bah.


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao! drunk trader! They must be having a bad day today, because it sounds like they are being snippy with everyone.
> 
> Did you see that trade for the Betsey earrings....a frigging mummy phone cover! Unbelievable! People will make the most mind boggling trades sometimes.


 Trades like that make me go crazy too! I always think what if I had that item would they have accepted it?! I'ma make crazy offers now.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trades like that make me go crazy too! I always think what if I had that item would they have accepted it?! I'ma make crazy offers now.


 I do that sometimes, but there is a person doing that to me right now and it's annoying the heck out of me! I hope I dont come off like that all the time


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh i keep missing trades by SECONDS because i'm doing work for my staff coordinator.  Bah.


 Do you still want that Nica cross body? Its being offered for my betsey bag and I'll take it if you want it and will give me a few things to play around with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do that sometimes, but there is a person doing that to me right now and it's annoying the heck out of me! I hope I dont come off like that all the time


 LOL, that's probably me! I get really antsy when it's slow so I start offering my items to everything, and hope that when people come back they'll like my item. Everyone does it, its a way to see if you'll get lucky or not.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, that's probably me! I get really antsy when it's slow so I start offering my items to everything, and hope that when people come back they'll like my item. Everyone does it, its a way to see if you'll get lucky or not.


 Oh I know. I do it myself! I am not sure if its you or not!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW you guys have so many items.
> 
> ...


 This is my problem too.. I'm not giving up the bracelets in my bag unless it's a REALLY awesome trade.  I love them. 

That and there's not much that I really like out this month.  I have a necklace I'm not really jazzed about it but haven't gotten an item I would like for it yet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my problem too.. I'm not giving up the bracelets in my bag unless it's a REALLY awesome trade.  I love them.
> 
> That and there's not much that I really like out this month.  I have a necklace I'm not really jazzed about it but haven't gotten an item I would like for it yet.


 I should be getting that BCBGeneration cuff in the mail tomorrow or Monday! I love it too!


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 4, 2012)

I have a question. I had my first bag shipped yesterday. I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet. Do they give you a tracking number when they ship?


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question. I had my first bag shipped yesterday. I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet. Do they give you a tracking number when they ship?


 They do.

It usually takes them a few days to send mine out.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh i keep missing trades by SECONDS because i'm doing work for my staff coordinator.  Bah.


 To hell with work! There are trades to be made! (I should be doing a bunch of work instead of checking LBB too. Bleh!)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do that sometimes, but there is a person doing that to me right now and it's annoying the heck out of me! I hope I dont come off like that all the time


 If you do, so do I, and probably a good half the people here. *sigh* Unfortunately, it's how the game is played if you want to get ahead.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you still want that Nica cross body? Its being offered for my betsey bag and I'll take it if you want it and will give me a few things to play around with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 awww no thanks! I looked and it's wayyyy too small.

 thanks though!

Also it is SOOO frustrating to see someone else's offer get accepted that was the same as your offer...


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you do, so do I, and probably a good half the people here. *sigh* Unfortunately, it's how the game is played if you want to get ahead.


 Ya, my bag wouldn't be what is is without me doing that.


----------



## TonyaK (May 4, 2012)

I think I have a new favorite jewelry designer thanks to LBB. I have three jewelry items in my bag right now, all Robert Rose. I'm really liking the majority of his stuff.

I'm actually pretty happy with what I've got in my bag right now. I have 3 more days of trading, but I may ended up shipping early.


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

Yay! I got the purple Nica! This wood earrings are just not moving. Lowballs left and right. 

On a brighter note, I got my 3rd bag today. I'm going to keep everything except the Good Girl/Bad Girl shamefull necklace. It is not cute. At all. Bah!


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I know. I do it myself! I am not sure if its you or not!


 My name is Mary M on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww no thanks! I looked and it's wayyyy too small.
> 
> ...


 SO frustrating. And also, when your trade was BETTER. *shrugs* I usually give my screen the finger when I see that.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I have a new favorite jewelry designer thanks to LBB. I have three jewelry items in my bag right now, all Robert Rose. I'm really liking the majority of his stuff.
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with what I've got in my bag right now. I have 3 more days of trading, but I may ended up shipping early.


 Leilani said all the RR jewelry she's gotten is top quality and well made. For me I guess it's Betsey. I have two sets of earrings and I want them both. I was thinking about giving my sister the bird ones for her birthday but I'm changing my mind and thinking she's getting the bag! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO frustrating. And also, when your trade was BETTER. *shrugs* I usually give my screen the finger when I see that.


 I just swear a blue streak! lmao!


----------



## Christi Z (May 4, 2012)

Ahhh Donna, I can't decide if I should take your trade for the betsey bows...


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

I'm so tempted to trade this Nica for the Betsey pink lips cross body!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so tempted to trade this Nica for the Betsey pink lips cross body!


 Which  nica? I have the betsey pink lips hehehe.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh Donna, I can't decide if I should take your trade for the betsey bows...


 That's okay, because I'm not sure either. I love them both!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

LOL You made up my mind for me!


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

Purple! I might trade it if I could get another item with it, But the only multiple trades offered are not interesting enough.


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which  nica? I have the betsey pink lips hehehe.


 Purple! I might trade it if I could get another item with it, But the only multiple trades offered are not interesting enough.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My name is Mary M on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Not you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Purple! I might trade it if I could get another item with it, But the only multiple trades offered are not interesting enough.


 Yeah I'm hoping the betsey one will trade as well as the last betsey bag I had...waiting it out.


----------



## Christi Z (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL You made up my mind for me!


 Haha I love them both too! I've been trying this whole time to get either one of them. I was so excited when I got the studs yesterday I literally jumped up and down at work!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

And of course I had to try to get the bows back, I certainly don't expect you to think twice about my offer, but maybe one of the few who has them doesn't really want them? I doubt it, but what the heck.


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And of course I had to try to get the bows back, I certainly don't expect you to think twice about my offer, but maybe one of the few who has them doesn't really want them? I doubt it, but what the heck.


 You never know; the bows went for a monster case earlier today


----------



## maryissa (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL good to know! I'm probably annoying other people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

mannn is it a slow day for anyone else? I haven't had any trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mannn is it a slow day for anyone else? I haven't had any trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me either. This morning I turned a pink bangle into the blush stick I wanted, but that's all.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mannn is it a slow day for anyone else? I haven't had any trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope it picks up tonight. I only have one day and a few hours left!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Correct!
> ...


 I have that bag. Tradesies?


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 4, 2012)

Got my bag in the mail! 

Posting pics soon, also I got a MAJOR HAUL @ Dillard's today, mostly of stuff that's on LBB right now so I'll post pics of those as well AND I found the Betsey bracelet that matches the pig earrings and ring and it is ADOR-AH-BUL. If I don't get the earrings I'll just return it I guess but I couldn't pass it up because every site i've looked for the piggie set it's still full price and I think I got it for 75% off today. Woot!

I also took pics of the two Vince Camuto earrings that are up because they are very big and bulky and HEAVY. Really nice quality just a lot smaller than I imagined.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

Jenna, seriously, you're the awesomest person ever! haha i've been trying EVERYTHING to get that betsey bag. thank youu!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenna, seriously, you're the awesomest person ever! haha i've been trying EVERYTHING to get that betsey bag. thank youu!!


 lol I actually really like that clutch and have attempted trades for it before to no avail! So no prob! I picked the betsey to use as trade material anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not as popular as the anchor one though.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

really?? i couldn't get rid of that thing! its cute but i dont like things with no straps. i really dunno how my bag could get much better... it doesn't have a very high retail value but i'm obsessed with everything in it! i like the anchor one too but idk, i think i like the lips more


----------



## VivGee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really?? i couldn't get rid of that thing! its cute but i dont like things with no straps. i really dunno how my bag could get much better... it doesn't have a very high retail value but i'm obsessed with everything in it! i like the anchor one too but idk, i think i like the lips more


 I totally agree. I love thyme both but the lips is just too cute for words.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really?? i couldn't get rid of that thing! its cute but i dont like things with no straps. i really dunno how my bag could get much better... it doesn't have a very high retail value but i'm obsessed with everything in it! i like the anchor one too but idk, i think i like the lips more


 I have only recently moved from carrying a wristlet to slightly larger clutches at night, and I surprisingly don't have a brown one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani said all the RR jewelry she's gotten is top quality and well made. For me I guess it's Betsey. I have two sets of earrings and I want them both. I was thinking about giving my sister the bird ones for her birthday but I'm changing my mind and thinking she's getting the bag! lol


 While my fave on there is also Betsey (unless they bring some Tarina Tarantino to the table), I do LOOOVES my Robert Rose stuff! I wore one of my LBB Robert Rose necklaces today, actually!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree. I love thyme both but the lips is just too cute for words.


 ahh i know! i think im gonna put an offer for the anchor one and leave it up to fate. the anchor would be cute with a nautical outfit for summer


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have only recently moved from carrying a wristlet to slightly larger clutches at night, and I surprisingly don't have a brown one.


 And apparently this danielle nicole one is still full price, so I feel like I'm getting the most ~bang for my buck~ as they say. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/danielle-nicole-lily-flower-clutch/3255379?cm_cat=datafeed&amp;cm_ite=danielle_nicole_'lily_flower'_clutch:518795&amp;cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&amp;cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads&amp;mr:ad=18755790953&amp;mr:adType=pla&amp;mr:keyword={keyword}&amp;mr:referralID=NA&amp;mr:trackingCode=14E224A3-FA1D-E111-8116-001517B1882A&amp;origin=pla


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> While my fave on there is also Betsey (unless they bring some Tarina Tarantino to the table), I do LOOOVES my Robert Rose stuff! I wore one of my LBB Robert Rose necklaces today, actually!


 OMG i got some RR jewelry from TJ Maxx the other day ([email protected] new relationship with TJ max) and you're right, it's awesome. i'm staying away from 'ZAD... i haven't even worn the bird necklace i got yet. most of the stuff i'm trying for is betsey cause you just can't go wrong with her


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG i got some RR jewelry from TJ Maxx the other day ([email protected] new relationship with TJ max) and you're right, it's awesome. i'm staying away from 'ZAD... i haven't even worn the bird necklace i got yet. most of the stuff i'm trying for is betsey cause you just can't go wrong with her


 lol I'm about to go to tj maxx right now, even though I shouldn't.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG i got some RR jewelry from TJ Maxx the other day ([email protected] new relationship with TJ max) and you're right, it's awesome. i'm staying away from 'ZAD... i haven't even worn the bird necklace i got yet. most of the stuff i'm trying for is betsey cause you just can't go wrong with her


 I reeeaaaalllly need to get to TJ Maxx, ASAP. LOL. Did you get the Betsey bracelet from Amazon?! I wore mine today and OMG GORGEOUS AND SPARKLY! And soooo PINK!!!!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

HAHA i know i always go when i shouldn't too!

and yes i ordered it from amazon!!  i wear it with the love birds necklace i got from LBB (not the exact same color but you can't really tell)... was that the color you wanted? or is it only one color? did we ever figure that out lol


----------



## geniabeme (May 4, 2012)

I just wanted to warn everyone.. I am not liking my bag this time around so I will be putting in offers for lots of stuff!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA i know i always go when i shouldn't too!
> 
> and yes i ordered it from amazon!!  i wear it with the love birds necklace i got from LBB (not the exact same color but you can't really tell)... was that the color you wanted? or is it only one color? did we ever figure that out lol


 I'm pretty sure there is only one color and some websites photoshop it to death! LOL. And yes, it's pretty close to the color I wanted. Truth be told, it's my most favorite thing I've gotten in the last 4 weeks! hahahaha! Not trying to take away from everything I got on LBB though, I love it all too.


----------



## skylola123 (May 4, 2012)

Nooooo!!!! I waited too long and the Nica Hope Crossbody in Mustard is SOLD OUT!!!

I seriously felt my heart breaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

it's one of my most favorite things too! just shipped back that zara tarez fringe necklace ): sooo disappointed. i couldn't even extend it because it looks silly because it's double chained. ah well.

and eugenia i started following you  i love this little piggie earrings! i'm soo excited to get them! my boyfriend saw them and was like, umm... why. hahahaha boys don't understand the charm of a little piggy


----------



## geniabeme (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's one of my most favorite things too! just shipped back that zara tarez fringe necklace ): sooo disappointed. i couldn't even extend it because it looks silly because it's double chained. ah well.
> 
> and eugenia i started following you  i love this little piggie earrings! i'm soo excited to get them! my boyfriend saw them and was like, umm... why. hahahaha boys don't understand the charm of a little piggy


 I will follow back! OMG I am SO excited about those earrings! I saw a bunch of Betsey earrings at Nord Rack last time I went. They were all around $12. I'm going too go back tomorrow to see if they have the piggy ones, if they do I am buying them so I can trade the ones I have on LBB.. hehe


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

omg tj maxx had so much lbb stuff lol. I didn't buy anything...because I walked and I only brought one bag and I was afraid if I started picking things up to buy, I wouldn't stop! My county has a bag tax and idk why I'm so opposed to 5 cents for a plastic bag but it has definitely made me more conscious of my plastic waste.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

hahah! that's what Leilani and I did with the hearts bangle on Amazon... the closest nordstrom to me is a few hours away ): sad panda


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

Also lbb posted on their bag that they are working on taking better pictures...but its kind of bs  because...imo, their pics are photoshopped to death. Why was my brown wallet yellow? It certainly wasn't because you didn't have enough time to take a picture with a real model.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg tj maxx had so much lbb stuff lol. I didn't buy anything...because I walked and I only brought one bag and I was afraid if I started picking things up to buy, I wouldn't stop! My county has a bag tax and idk why I'm so opposed to 5 cents for a plastic bag but it has definitely made me more conscious of my plastic waste.


haha! i'm going back tomorrow because i'm visiting my parents for the weekend and they have one by them too.. hopefully they have some different stuff than mine. i got a beautifullll pink studded robert rose bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

yeah, their size representation is only the start of the problem. and just because they give the dimensions, doesn't mean anyone wants to (or has time to...) bust out a measuring tape to predict the size of a product... it's pretty  frustrating. also, there's just some brands to stay away from completely... i've been completely turned off from the zara tarez jewelry after i received that fringe necklace... the earrings are semi cute but i'm not even taking the chance because it takes long enough to get to me anyway. and also, with the returns.. if i'm returning an item for $40, and there is an item for $40 available, there's no real reason you should give me a $35 item... I know most of the retail values are bogus but really? i'm unhappy to begin with... you're gonna make me more unhappy? lol and if it's "around" the same price why can't it be a $45 one? end rant. hahahahaha


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I just got back from dinner to 154 trade offers 




 I miss the days when 40 was a lot!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

btw, the melia bianco red belted bag is $35 at 6 pm right now. 

http://www.6pm.com/melie-bianco-sabrina-double-belted-satchel-wine


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha! i'm going back tomorrow because i'm visiting my parents for the weekend and they have one by them too.. hopefully they have some different stuff than mine. i got a beautifullll pink studded robert rose bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous!


 I need pictures!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw, the melia bianco red belted bag is $35 at 6 pm right now.
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/melie-bianco-sabrina-double-belted-satchel-wine


 I have to stay off 6pm lol.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

Oh tht is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to stay off 6pm lol.


I believe you and I have the same problem... I just found the piggy ring on there. idk if it's worth $35 to me though.. we'll see where the night takes me.


----------



## geniabeme (May 4, 2012)

OOO!! I've never been on this site!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh. I just got back from dinner to 154 trade offers
> 
> ...


 Whoa! Did some of your trades get accepted, or is it just lowballers making offers on everything???


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOO!! I've never been on this site!


 ITS BAD. Resist. Stop yourself now. RUN.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

ARGH! I can't get rid of this necklace! Someone accept my offers!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

I don't understand people sometimes, she decided she doesn't want a big more expensive satchel and would rather have the cheaper little wristlet....how does this type of trade happen???


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand people sometimes, she decided she doesn't want a big more expensive satchel and would rather have the cheaper little wristlet....how does this type of trade happen???


I'd probably offer it.. just because i think that satchels kinda ug and i alwaysss wear wristlets. i guess since she had the more expensive item she couldn't really ask for the wristlet and other items... and there's only one wristlet. i traded down $20 for my piggy earrings (for a watch that i don't even know why i accepted lol) and $17 for my betsey crossbody


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd probably offer it.. just because i think that satchels kinda ug and i alwaysss wear wristlets. i guess since she had the more expensive item she couldn't really ask for the wristlet and other items... and there's only one wristlet. i traded down $20 for my piggy earrings (for a watch that i don't even know why i accepted lol) and $17 for my betsey crossbody


 Yeah, but she chose it. Why didn't she choose a different bag instead of that big one in the first place and lose so much? At least our Maryissa was able to take advantage of that bizzaro world situation...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

that's true too, idk hahaha i started out with the melie pocket bag and realized it's too big for my taste and ended up with the betsey bag that i could have just chosen to begin with... maybe she picked the bigger ticket item because she thought it would get multiple smaller items and it wasn't working out for her or something


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Oooo that's true lots of people choose items they think will trade.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

ahhh i just got back from dinner with my linguistics class...and of course now i'm tipsy and have no concentration for my research  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I'd better LBB while I sober up haha. I'll just make tons of trade offers for higher things. I'm surprised I got so many offers accepted while I was out!! I hadn't had any of them accepted during the day!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i just got back from dinner with my linguistics class...and of course now i'm tipsy and have no concentration for my research  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I'd better LBB while I sober up haha. I'll just make tons of trade offers for higher things. I'm surprised I got so many offers accepted while I was out!! I hadn't had any of them accepted during the day!


 I'm still having a crappy trade night. Why didn't anyone warn me away from this necklace??? It doesn't even do even exchanges!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still having a crappy trade night. Why didn't anyone warn me away from this necklace??? It doesn't even do even exchanges!


which one is it? the tassel one?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which one is it? the tassel one?


 Robert Rose seed bead, it's got brown, orange, and yellow beads and gold chains.


----------



## TonyaK (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani said all the RR jewelry she's gotten is top quality and well made. For me I guess it's Betsey. I have two sets of earrings and I want them both. I was thinking about giving my sister the bird ones for her birthday but I'm changing my mind and thinking she's getting the bag! lol


 lol! Betsey has always been my favorite before, but I'm really liking the chunkier boho pieces from Robert Rose. I think I may have tried to trade for those bird earrings.


----------



## geniabeme (May 4, 2012)

I got suckered into a 2 item trade with the green monster looking iphone case.. I need to get rid of it!


----------



## TonyaK (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> While my fave on there is also Betsey (unless they bring some Tarina Tarantino to the table), I do LOOOVES my Robert Rose stuff! I wore one of my LBB Robert Rose necklaces today, actually!


 Nice! I didn't get any Robert Rose in my first bag, so these will be my first pieces. It's good to know they are good quality.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Calimel, take a close look at those Betsey earrings you just got. Aren't they adorable! I can't wait to get mine, I'm not trading these for anything!


----------



## TonyaK (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nooooo!!!! I waited too long and the Nica Hope Crossbody in Mustard is SOLD OUT!!!
> 
> I seriously felt my heart breaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They may just be changing the picture. I got an e-mail earlier today saying the picture was wrong, and that the handle was actually like the purple bag and not the buckled handles like in the current  picture.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! Betsey has always been my favorite before, but I'm really liking the chunkier boho pieces from Robert Rose. I think I may have tried to trade for those bird earrings.


 Probably, there was something like 60 trades when I got them. But surprisingly low, there were a few above the price, but very few. I don't care since I don't plan on trading them anyway.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

Whoa Calimel, now is your chance, $60 offer on those bird earrings!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

someone is offering me the $34 tassel necklace for my $26 tassel one...I don't like the $34 one but could I get something in the 28-30 range out of it? How does it trade? I'm not expecting to get more, but just in the 28-30 range haha


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone is offering me the $34 tassel necklace for my $26 tassel one...I don't like the $34 one but could I get something in the 28-30 range out of it? How does it trade? I'm not expecting to get more, but just in the 28-30 range haha


it traded decently when i had it, i was just hesitant to give it up because i actually really like it. i dont remember why i did actually hahah


----------



## nicepenguins (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone is offering me the $34 tassel necklace for my $26 tassel one...I don't like the $34 one but could I get something in the 28-30 range out of it? How does it trade? I'm not expecting to get more, but just in the 28-30 range haha


 I had the gold one and I think that's the one I traded up for my Cargo eye palette, then the blush palette. Now I am stuck with the $38 silver and blue necklace. Debating trading it down to go back up. the mid-30s are hard.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

ahhh man i'm so conflicted. i'm also getting offered that silver discs fringe one I like...ughhhh but I REALLY want this pearl tassel one...I keep going back to it...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone is offering me the $34 tassel necklace for my $26 tassel one...I don't like the $34 one but could I get something in the 28-30 range out of it? How does it trade? I'm not expecting to get more, but just in the 28-30 range haha


 It's near impossible to trade up, but will trade even or down for sure. I traded it for the $30 Betsey bows.

edit: Mixing up my necklaces. I had some other ugly one that I traded for the one that no one wants. I finally ditched it and hope I have better luck with this cuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

the problem with having 9 items it that i'm constantly checking my trades and not doing my work!!

i'm almost sobered up haha so now i should be ready to do work with LBB on the side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's near impossible to trade up, but will trade even or down for sure. I had that at first before I got stuck with the other one.


ohh okay. that's not bad. i would trade just to go up $8 but I honestly do not like it, and I REALLY like the pearl tassel one I have...i figure at this point i might as well stick with what I like in case I can't get it back again, like the decals and leaf bangles I cant' get now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

yayyy i got the yellow bangle I wanted! (i actually want orange more, so we'll see if someone switches with me) and the angular hoops!! I had to trade down my $45 leather and coin ones but I jumped on it when someone offered it to me. The leather and coin ones are cute but when I looked at other pictures of them it looks liek the leather could easily bend and wear down...so I think the angular hoops are better quality


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 4, 2012)

anybody else notice that anna l wood girl trading with herself? then changing her name to lee woo lollll...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

lol these people I swear. 

Do you guys know how well the wall decals trade? I have an offer for the chandelier for my love notes pouch and its 8 dollars up.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

i'd say don't do it lol you'll have better luck with the love notes pouch. i had pretty awesome offers for that when i had it but i wasn't giving it up lolll


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'd say don't do it lol you'll have better luck with the love notes pouch. i had pretty awesome offers for that when i had it but i wasn't giving it up lolll


 yeah its cute! I have a lot of make up bags from myglam and stuff though, so I don't really need it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

the decals do great IMO.  but only the multicolored ones and the tree one (EVERYONE wants my tree one!!)


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

it's not really a makeup bag... it's more like... idk hahahhaa it's too thin to really be a makeup bag i've found. i use it to hold cash when i carry a wristlet or something small that my wallet doesn't fit in. it'd be a nice receipt holder too... but as for trade wise, i'd still keep that... i think decals are only really helpful as an "extra" item

then again, maybe thats just my opinion hahahahah i stay away from trades with the wall decals, i just figure they'd difficult to get rid of cause a lot of people are in college, renting apts, etc. and can't really put those up.

although... i got these mirror ones from kohls? i think.. and completely ruined my dorm room wall lmao oh well.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's not really a makeup bag... it's more like... idk hahahhaa it's too thin to really be a makeup bag i've found. i use it to hold cash when i carry a wristlet or something small that my wallet doesn't fit in. it'd be a nice receipt holder too... but as for trade wise, i'd still keep that... i think decals are only really helpful as an "extra" item


 yeah that's what myglam bags are like too lol.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

oh hahahaha i've never gotten one. i was kind of skeptical that, i'd join while it was first starting/becoming popular and then the products would gradually suck once they sucked everyone in.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh hahahaha i've never gotten one. i was kind of skeptical that, i'd join while it was first starting/becoming popular and then the products would gradually suck once they sucked everyone in.


 Yeah I"m not a member anymore, they def weren't for me.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyy i got the yellow bangle I wanted! (i actually want orange more, so we'll see if someone switches with me) and the angular hoops!! I had to trade down my $45 leather and coin ones but I jumped on it when someone offered it to me. The leather and coin ones are cute but when I looked at other pictures of them it looks liek the leather could easily bend and wear down...so I think the angular hoops are better quality


 Those angular hoops are HUUUGE and solid metal. I saw them today at Dillards and took a pic with my phone, just haven't had a chance to upload them yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those angular hoops are HUUUGE and solid metal. I saw them today at Dillards and took a pic with my phone, just haven't had a chance to upload them yet.


 ohhh please do when you get the chance...now i'm wondering if i'll like them.  I like big earrings though! and hoops.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's not really a makeup bag... it's more like... idk hahahhaa it's too thin to really be a makeup bag i've found. i use it to hold cash when i carry a wristlet or something small that my wallet doesn't fit in. it'd be a nice receipt holder too... but as for trade wise, i'd still keep that... i think decals are only really helpful as an "extra" item
> 
> ...


 they ruined your wall!??! was it the same brand? These ones say you can take them on and off whenever you want...I really want one but I cant' afford to have it ruin my walls...


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they ruined your wall!??! was it the same brand? These ones say you can take them on and off whenever you want...I really want one but I cant' afford to have it ruin my walls...


i really don't remember the brand... but i got ones that were mirrored butterfly ones and another that were decal butterflies and they both discolored my walls... they also said "easy removal". i can't say for sure with this brand but i don't trust anything that's opaque anymore (i got decals similar to window ones but for your walls that are amazing and don't leave marks... at the dollar store of all places! lol) the mirrored ones they sell at tj max and kohls, and the butterfly ones i really couldn't say because my roommate got them and just shared with me...

edit: i just looked it up, the mirrored ones are "Lot 26 studio"


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

haha alright. well these are super opaque and I don't want to deal with the risk. plus someone was offering me that metal disc fringe necklace i like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

does anyone know how those zag teardrop earrings trade? the gold ones with the alabastor I think? Or the silver BCBG cuff or the Cargo blushes or palettes? I've never had any of these in my bag before and I think I'll be trading down to get them but I'm tired of not going anywhere with the items I have. I'm trying to work my way into that Cameo Ring. The people who have it will not budge for me and I've offered everything I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

Okay um WHAT. 

The girl who gave me $90 worth of items for my aviators (and had continually offered me high valued items and bags previously) just gave them away for a candle.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how those zag teardrop earrings trade? the gold ones with the alabastor I think? Or the silver BCBG cuff or the Cargo blushes or palettes? I've never had any of these in my bag before and I think I'll be trading down to get them but I'm tired of not going anywhere with the items I have. I'm trying to work my way into that Cameo Ring. The people who have it will not budge for me and I've offered everything I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the cargo blushes trade really well, the palettes are hit or miss depending on what you're going for... usually cargo trades well with other cargo. what is your name on LBB?


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay um WHAT.
> 
> The girl who gave me $90 worth of items for my aviators (and had continually offered me high valued items and bags previously) just gave them away for a candle.


hahahahaha WHAT. i would say it's the same person but i don't think it is... maybe she really wanted that candle (;


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

I think I've asked before but what is your name on LBB Java? Sorry I keep forgetting. 

I have the tassel necklace and would accept one of the offers for you so you can have the pearl and the disc one if you want to trade with me for something.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

annnd the same girl just gave away her $84 bag for $10 decals.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've asked before but what is your name on LBB Java? Sorry I keep forgetting.
> 
> I have the tassel necklace and would accept one of the offers for you so you can have the pearl and the disc one if you want to trade with me for something.


 I'm Stephanie H

I think i'm following you but i'm not sure!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

actually, i retract that statement. she just traded with the same candle person... $10 decals for an $84 bag. people suck.

nevermind you beat me to that discovery hahahha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

i know. I can't believe she tricked me out of those glasses. I mean...she gave me a $90 trade so I couldn't really say no haha but I don't want her to have them now!!


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

that's why i'm keeping a mental note of all the shady traders and not giving them anything lol even if they offer me good trades (which, um.. they don't.) shes probably gonna try to cancel her one bag. i'd report her if i was you, that's bullshiz


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

I actually think LBB is keeping me sane/productive right now. 

I'm so pathetic haha I have my PC on my right side on my bed with LBB and makeuptalk open, and on the left side I have my old school breaking down Mac where i'm doing my work (transcribing Italian ads).  I don't think I could have kept going for this long and this late if it weren't for you guys and LBB haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's why i'm keeping a mental note of all the shady traders and not giving them anything lol even if they offer me good trades (which, um.. they don't.) shes probably gonna try to cancel her one bag. i'd report her if i was you, that's bullshiz


 Bah yeah, i'm wondering if she's giving it to her friend. I think if she has the same shipping address or CC then they catch her don't they?  I e-mail them sooo often with those complaints haha i'm getting tired of them not really regulating it


----------



## snllama (May 5, 2012)

I just realized my bag probably wont get here before I leave on vacation for two weeks! gah! Im going to have a mountain of packages by the time I get back.


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

haha glad we can keep you company! just thinking about grad school makes me stressed. i do think they regulate it though, there isn't much they can do until they try to cancel their bag i'm guessing. in the rare event that they are keeping their bags, that's just weird. idk why you'd do that. unless you wanted to get your good stuff first and then your junky  stuff later? and then return it maybe? i have no idea. all i know is people should be a little more discreet about it and attempt to change their name... but they knew my mom and i were "connected" without the same shipping address, credit card, etc. probably just from using the same computer or something.


----------



## maryissa (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, but she chose it. Why didn't she choose a different bag instead of that big one in the first place and lose so much? At least our Maryissa was able to take advantage of that bizzaro world situation...


 LOL, you saw that! I was at work, and I was checking my emails and I was like wtf, how do I have a red bag? I decided 2 days ago to try to get a purse for my wallet, just to see if it'll work, and it did! But I don't want this purse!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I can trade it for a different purse I like.

This is the time I wish that we are able to trade for more than 1 item in someone else bag. 

I sorta want the wallet back, but I feel like the sequins will come off. Do you guys think it will? I need pretty sturdy stuff since I'm not careful at all with my wallet.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

ummm how does that happen. someone got a blush for their $22 cheap looking (yet cute) bangles. seriously. grrr


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

yayyy i got rid of the two necklaces I wasn't crazy about (I liked them a lot but they're just not me) and got my gold hoops back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> had to trade $54 for them but it was worth it. I still traded up by $7 haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> annnd the same girl just gave away her $84 bag for $10 decals.


 To the same person, even with the different names it must be trading with herself, or using a friend's acct. to do SHENANIGANS!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, you saw that! I was at work, and I was checking my emails and I was like wtf, how do I have a red bag? I decided 2 days ago to try to get a purse for my wallet, just to see if it'll work, and it did! But I don't want this purse!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I can trade it for a different purse I like.
> 
> ...


 That is too funny! You should be able to trade it for something really nice that you like, including getting your wallet back if that is what you want to do. I don't think sequins is a good idea if your wallet takes a beating though, maybe this has turned out to be a good thing for you, since you really have freedom to trade down to what you want, or try to trade up for something great.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the cargo blushes trade really well, the palettes are hit or miss depending on what you're going for... usually cargo trades well with other cargo. what is your name on LBB?


 I'm Laura Drew


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

ahhh i traded my angular hoops for the stretchy bracelet I loveeeeeee. I know it looks kind of cheapy but the colors are so me it's ridiculous.

I'm so happy with my bag right now!!! glasses (wish they were black but that's okay), wallet, 2 necklaces, 2 bracelets (still trying to get the orange neon one instead of yellow), and two pairs of earrings I love. 

YAY! and the value is at $311. I don't know what else I can do with my next 3 days besides try to get the orange bangle and the black glasses haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

I'm bumming out. I'm down to my last 20 something hours. I was hoping today would be productive, but nope, just stuck at $28 all day long. I really can't whine too much, this is a great bag, especially for my first one. But those first couple days were so great and I don't get why I stalled out today. I blame it on all the ones up to SHENANIGANS! It must be their fault somehow!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i traded my angular hoops for the stretchy bracelet I loveeeeeee. I know it looks kind of cheapy but the colors are so me it's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 Well one of us has to hit the $500 mark...you have three days to do it. GO GIRL! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how those zag teardrop earrings trade? the gold ones with the alabastor I think? Or the silver BCBG cuff or the Cargo blushes or palettes? I've never had any of these in my bag before and I think I'll be trading down to get them but I'm tired of not going anywhere with the items I have. I'm trying to work my way into that Cameo Ring. The people who have it will not budge for me and I've offered everything I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love those earrings and notice they trade pretty well for that level. You should be able to trade them for a few dollars higher. The same goes for BCBG stuff. Cargo is known for their powder blushes so those you won't have a problem trading, the other stuff can be trickier. It really depends if there are makeup fanatics online or not. Give up on the cameo ring. I tried trading for it and they weren't budging. I think whoever has it has made up their mind that it's going home with them.


----------



## maryissa (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is too funny! You should be able to trade it for something really nice that you like, including getting your wallet back if that is what you want to do. I don't think sequins is a good idea if your wallet takes a beating though, maybe this has turned out to be a good thing for you, since you really have freedom to trade down to what you want, or try to trade up for something great.


 Hmm, yea I think I just needed to hear that sequins aren't a good idea from another person. I like BCBGeneration Studded Clutch and I feel like it can be a wallet too, even tho it's a little big, but my purses are big too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw it in this video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VIEPZwRC24&amp;feature=plcp I think she uses it as a purse. I think I'm going to go crazy thinking about the different trades I can do.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyy i got rid of the two necklaces I wasn't crazy about (I liked them a lot but they're just not me) and got my gold hoops back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> had to trade $54 for them but it was worth it. I still traded up by $7 haha


 I'm wondering if you should use the hoops to get the black glasses and then just trade with the other pair? Also someone said that they are sending those hoops back, they look tarnished, and not as shiny as they do in the picture. I forget who said it, but it's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## maryissa (May 5, 2012)

Actually I think I'm going to wait it out and see what new things they release on Monday! 

On another note while looking up pictures of the BCBG Studded Clutch I found this purse http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/bcbgeneration-handbag-regina-medium-satchel?ID=621759&amp;PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results which they should have on lbb, so in love with this purse.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, yea I think I just needed to hear that sequins aren't a good idea from another person. I like BCBGeneration Studded Clutch and I feel like it can be a wallet too, even tho it's a little big, but my purses are big too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I saw it in this video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VIEPZwRC24&amp;feature=plcp I think she uses it as a purse. I think I'm going to go crazy thinking about the different trades I can do.


 It really is like a large wallet, it is set up like one anyway.


----------



## Courtney Lira (May 5, 2012)

If anyone can get or has a Deux Lux Wristlet in the black or silver, or a Deux Lux iPad case in black or steel, I have a CARGO Med Set I will trade for it!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh please do when you get the chance...now i'm wondering if i'll like them.  I like big earrings though! and hoops.


 





The angular hoops are about a little bigger than an inch and they are super thick, the "studs" are about half an inch. Both are really heavy and a SOLID metal.





Oh and here's the piggy necklace that matches the earrings and ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Courtney Lira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone can get or has a Deux Lux Wristlet in the black or silver, or a Deux Lux iPad case in black or steel, I have a CARGO Med Set I will trade for it!


 Just fyi, the deux lux wristlet is available at nordstrom.com for around 30 dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

And the Cargo Med set really is $39 just about everywhere...same with the Safari set. Just order from Dermstore and free shipping too. (At least I think they have free shipping all the time, no?)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

Good luck today everyone! Let's hope today is a better trading day for us all! Especially me since I have to ship today...and I think some of you are too? *Says a prayer to the shopping gods and goddesses* lmao!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

OMG! SOMEONE JUST GOT MY BAG FOR A STUPID FRAME! I DID NOT MAKE THAT TRADE!


----------



## Courtney Lira (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just fyi, the deux lux wristlet is available at nordstrom.com for around 30 dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Thanks! I hadn't seen that!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

Oh crap, I emailed and it says their customer service is closed on the weekends. Have any of you gotten an email answered on the weekend anyway? Is there someone to answer calls on the weekends. I don't know what to do since this awful bag is shipping tonight! I don't want it like this! I'm hoping they can just give me another of those bags, then I'm okay with it shipping.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! SOMEONE JUST GOT MY BAG FOR A STUPID FRAME! I DID NOT MAKE THAT TRADE!


 omg what??! I just saw that! HOW DID IT HAPPEN? That is messed up! I know they are pacific time so they might not be open but I'd def leave a voicemail and state the time and date and send an email cause that will have a time stamp too.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! SOMEONE JUST GOT MY BAG FOR A STUPID FRAME! I DID NOT MAKE THAT TRADE!


 Oh, that's awful! Hopefully they will get back to you as soon as they can and maybe add some time to your trading clock.

I had just come on here to show my pride that I'd finally gotten someone to take the giant $38 necklace for a two-item $42 trade (carol ring and zad beaded bracelet). FYI, the bracelet has good offers.

Are you trying to decide whether to trade up and see what you can make out of the mistake, or just leave everything until they get back to you?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

I think I probably did it accidently. I was trying to trade for that frame with the half moon bib necklace. When you click to trade and get the pop up, that one and my bag were next to each other. I must have clicked on the line instead of right in the middle for the necklace and it got the bag instead. I don't think that girl hacked me or anything.

Oh that's right, Pacific time it's still way early in the morning. I already sent an email, within 15 mins of this happening.

Never invoke the shopping gods and goddesses! They will curse you! Now I am destined to always make bad purchases....


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, that's awful! Hopefully they will get back to you as soon as they can and maybe add some time to your trading clock.
> 
> ...


 I'm leaving it so they can see exactly what happened and what I had in my bag at the time it happened.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

Yeah when I accidentally made a trade they tried to give the item back to me, but didn't have any left, so they just canceled my bag and let me start over.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah when I accidentally made a trade they tried to give the item back to me, but didn't have any left, so they just canceled my bag and let me start over.


 I'm actually worried they will cancel. I want those two earrings. I'm hoping they have another of those bags (it looks like people are starting with it, so they probably do) although I'd take another in the same price range...you know, a Madden! lmao! I just need time to get rid of that necklace. I don't mind trading down with it, since that's what I intended to do tonight, there is lots that I like in the $20-26 range.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

Oh no i'm so sorry Donna!! Thats terrible...and the person who got it already has tons of good stuff in their bag. I folllow her because she always trys to make ridiculous trades wtih me. Hopefully they'll get back to you today, try posting on their facebook too.

I'm starting to doubt my entire bag!!! I'm not in love with anything besides the wallet and glasses...I like the earrings and the yellow bangle but i'm not feeling the necklaces anymore. I wonder If I should try to trade up for the hobo bag, I REALLY want it...maybe i'll wait till last min when I have to ship and then trade down to get it if i'm still unhappy with some of my items.

I really thought I liked those necklaces but now I don't! And I could go either way on the bracelets I have...theyr'e SO me and i'd probably wear them but for some reason I'm just not looking at them the right way today haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

Calimel, if you have time can you post a picture of the BCBG teal crossbody you got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

someone is offering it to me for my glasses (which I probably wont' take but I may offer other things for the bag since i've always liked it)


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if you should use the hoops to get the black glasses and then just trade with the other pair? Also someone said that they are sending those hoops back, they look tarnished, and not as shiny as they do in the picture. I forget who said it, but it's in this thread somewhere.


 That was me! I should have taken pictures, but they aren't gold like they look. They are brass. They just look really ugly and cheap in person in my opinion.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

Yeah people with 12 things in thier bag are giving me crap offers on my clutch. I was about to trade for 3 necklaces and I looked at the girls bag and I was like...no. lol, is that mean?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

iphone cases still don't trade, do they?


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> iphone cases still don't trade, do they?


 I managed to trade it for the $26 bangles earlier, but generally no.


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

Ugh, I want to ship my bag after I traded my med set for that wallet, but I also want to hit the $500 mark.... just to say I did.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I want to ship my bag after I traded my med set for that wallet, but I also want to hit the $500 mark.... just to say I did.


 Where are you at right now?


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are you at right now?


 Far off at $387, but I have over 3 days left.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was me! I should have taken pictures, but they aren't gold like they look. They are brass. They just look really ugly and cheap in person in my opinion.


oh no!!! I traded two items for those!! I'm not getting any other offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i've tried to trade them into other things already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh no!!! I traded two items for those!! I'm not getting any other offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i've tried to trade them into other things already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You could love them, but I wasn't feeling them.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

well i don't like shiny things so I may like them...but I don't want them to look cheapy and I wont' have time to send them back for my next bag before I leave the country!! bahhh.

Maybe I"ll try to get my blue watch back with it. or try to get the hobo bag (it'd be a $15 trade down though since my items are so high right now)

what do you guys think? I really do want that watch, especially now that the Rhumba one is SO noisy I probably won't wear it often unless i'm out and about.  I also really want that hobo bag haha


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

Should I trade these $40 KJL wood hoops for big buddha glasses?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I trade these $40 KJL wood hoops for big buddha glasses?


 not unless you like them!! I always have to trade them down by $5-10...

edit: oops I thought you meant the other way around, the $40 ones never trade is what i meant


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 5, 2012)

You guys are all doing great! This time I made the huge mistake of getting attached to 3 out of 4 of my items right off! HAHAHA! No one has offered me anything good enough to make me want to part with my bag, yet.


----------



## CaliMel (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa Calimel, now is your chance, $60 offer on those bird earrings!


Augh I was at work when the offer happened. =(

What was it?

I work noon - 8pm, and then my boyfriend took me out for dinner and a movie right after work, so this is the first chance I've had to check on any of it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

Haha the problem is that im not attached to anything! That's what makes it unsatisfying. Okay guys, should i go for the blue watch, the hobo bag or a second pair of Betsey glasses in black? Im gonna trade down for whatever I get haha but at least I really want all those


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha the problem is that im not attached to anything! That's what makes it unsatisfying. Okay guys, should i go for the blue watch, the hobo bag or a second pair of Betsey glasses in black? Im gonna trade down for whatever I get haha but at least I really want all those


 What hobo bag?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What hobo bag?


  it's just called "hobo bag" haha it's the $70 one


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's just called "hobo bag" haha it's the $70 one


 Oh thats cute! I like that one.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

actually nevermind it's called hobo with mesh?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh thats cute! I like that one.


 me too! it's totally my style and I don't have any bags like that!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

haha I couldnt decide on which bangle I liked more, so I took both  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />  orange and yellow. yay!

I'm probably the only person on LBB that actually likes these!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I couldnt decide on which bangle I liked more, so I took both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  orange and yellow. yay!
> 
> I'm probably the only person on LBB that actually likes these!!


 I LOVES the pink one!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

haha it's probably good no one else wants them, it was really easy for me to trade up small items for them!

yeah the pink one is cute too!!


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVES the pink one!!!


 I love the pink one too! Actually I kind of like all of them. I don't own anything like it!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

mannn no one besides us is online right now!! all my offers for the glasses and hobo bag are just sitting there. i'm so impatient haha


----------



## CaliMel (May 5, 2012)

I'm still so surprised that my cargo blush traded for those earrings! I sent out that trade like 3 days ago and someone accepted it yesterday while i was at work!

I was going to cancel that bag but now I'm tempted. The problem is, I have 3 bags open right now. =(

So I REALLY cannot buy anymore after this month because that will make an utterly ridiculous amount of things. However I do have a big batch of returns to send them that goes back this week, so at least there is that.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

grrr some of these trades i'm seeing are making me so mad!!! I guess I get lucky too every now and then...but c'mon!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still so surprised that my cargo blush traded for those earrings! I sent out that trade like 3 days ago and someone accepted it yesterday while i was at work!
> 
> ...


 yayyy congrats on the trade!!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 5, 2012)

That phone case just went for more than people are offering me for the gorjana horseshoe necklace.

Edit: just saw that betsey trade--yikes.


----------



## CaliMel (May 5, 2012)

TY!!

It was funny because I sent that one out thinking that NO ONE was ever going to trade because I know the earrings are popular.

I love the blush set, but I already have enough of them, so I figured at least it was a nice item that's sort of rare for someone and the amount was almost equal in dollars.

I'm really happy that someone wanted the blush set because it's super nice!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 5, 2012)

OMG @Rilee's trade! That woman has all the luck! lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

ahhh I couldn't help it. I had to trade down for that wine set. The Italianista in me needs it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

I'm having no luck with my earrings! I wish I would have known they looked cheap before I traded two of my items for it haha. I guess I'll just try to trade it down...blah


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

I can't watch the news feed anymore lol, I find myself getting irrationally angry about it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't watch the news feed anymore lol, I find myself getting irrationally angry about it.


 UGH. I'm glad i'm not the only one. It's ridiculous.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

at this point I just want to get rid of these earrings, get a bag or the black sunglasses and ship my bag haha. This is giving me anxiety seeing all these stupid trades!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Far off at $387, but I have over 3 days left.


 DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! I really want to see if it can be done!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Augh I was at work when the offer happened. =(
> ...


 It was these ones: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/913/w-a-studios-red-chandelier-earrings

I want the bird earrings, so didn't jump at it. I think there are 4 pairs of those out, and no one else took the trade either. She wound up trading for the $50 Gorjana necklace, I think.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

They put my bag back, by the way! WooHoo! I'm back in the game. I wish they would have added 24 hrs to my clock too....because I'm greedy like that. Okay, I better stop pressing my luck and be thankful that things are back to the way they were. *whew*


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! I really want to see if it can be done!


 I'm now at $425, but I really like all my items but one. If I can turn it in to something nice, then I'll be happy.

Funny thing is, I still have my original main item $72 bag!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm now at $425, but I really like all my items but one. If I can turn it in to something nice, then I'll be happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, I still have my original main item $72 bag!


 Wow, that is a CRAZY haul! You have great things too!


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a CRAZY haul! You have great things too!


 Thanks! The thought of starting this all over in a week or so with a new bag fills me with dread though. I KNOW I wont be so lucky next time!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm now at $425, but I really like all my items but one. If I can turn it in to something nice, then I'll be happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, I still have my original main item $72 bag!


 That's amazing that you were able to do it while keeping your main item, or did you trade it and get it back? I think Rilee is over $400 too. So it's a race to see who goes over $500 first...or who gets the closest! Unless, of course, you or she is happy with your bag and ships as is. You certainly don't want to trade for things you'll hate or can't use just because it has a higher price tag. Anyway, I'm sure I'm not the only one who is amazed at the two of you and your amazing trading abilities!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

There really are some crazy trades going on today. I find it comforting, maybe someone will accept my lowball mismatched crazy trade offers! I must get out of the $28 zone I was stuck in all day yesterday! *puts on game face* GGGGRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! The thought of starting this all over in a week or so with a new bag fills me with dread though. I KNOW I wont be so lucky next time!


 Don't think that way. You are going to do it all over again, in fact you'll hit the $600 mark! LOL


----------



## theredwonder (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's amazing that you were able to do it while keeping your main item, or did you trade it and get it back? I think Rilee is over $400 too. So it's a race to see who goes over $500 first...or who gets the closest! Unless, of course, you or she is happy with your bag and ships as is. You certainly don't want to trade for things you'll hate or can't use just because it has a higher price tag. Anyway, I'm sure I'm not the only one who is amazed at the two of you and your amazing trading abilities!


 Thanks Donna! I haven't traded the bag at all actually. I started with the bag, the key necklace, and that $14 suede bracelet.

I won't break $500. I like all my stuff but the BCBG bangle. I think I'm going to to go for the Jenny Byrd Global hoops or the lee angel bangles. I think there are only one of each of those though, so we shall see!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

Donna, did they get back with you yet?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

Mannn no one is responding to my offers! At least reject them! Boo. All the people with the black betsey glasses aren't responding...or the people with the hobo bag!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna, did they get back with you yet?


 Yes they gave me back my bag! *whew*


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 5, 2012)

ahh Donna I'm glad you got your bag back! that would have been awful ):

I went shopping today, meant to go to TJ max, made a pit stop at coach... uhhhhh. didn't get to TJ max lmfao and i'm thinking of maybe trading my betsey bag now because i bought a sequin crossbody and a mini handbag (idk what they're called... they're like small structured lady bags lolol) at coach, a nine west wallet/wristlet in turquoise that's BEAUTIFUL and a hello kitty crossbody (which is ridiculous, i'm fully aware... but it's cute. and not overly 8 year oldish). don't think i need anymore bags... hmm. i wish someone would trade me two pairs of betsey earrings and that bag would be theirs! instead i get offered wall decals... yeah thxxxx. lollll

on second thought, two pairs of betsey earrings is a little greedy. maybe one pair and another thing. idk... i have too many bags now and no place to put them hahahaha i need to invest in a bigger apartment because of LBB alone.


----------



## RucheChic (May 5, 2012)

I have a question, I want to make a return but i lost the packing slip can I still send it back? I do have the original bag with the barcodes on them.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes they gave me back my bag! *whew*


 Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh Donna I'm glad you got your bag back! that would have been awful ):
> 
> ...


 lol let me see what I can come up with, I'll take it back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cupcake10290* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh Donna I'm glad you got your bag back! that would have been awful ):
> 
> ...


 what bag do you have? I'm looking to trade my things for a bag haha


----------



## TonyaK (May 5, 2012)

I'm just going to apologize right now for all my crazy trade offers. I'm just getting sooooooo bored. My items aren't even getting any offers!! Where is everybody?


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

does anybody know how the lydell gold chain and pearl necklaces are trading, i need to get rid of the robert rose long tassele necklace again for the 4th time.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anybody know how the lydell gold chain and pearl necklaces are trading, i need to get rid of the robert rose long tassele necklace again for the 4th time.


 There are too many of the Robert Rose ones out there which is why they don't trade. Trading for the pearl one is a huge drop down, I don't think it's trading that well. Try an even exchange for something that is trading well. NOT the bib necklaces. There are too many of that one too, it might work, but you might get stuck with it too. It's a gamble just like the RR ones.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

How do RJ Graziano bracelets do? I'm thinking of taking one but nothing is happening today. SO BORING.


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

> There are too many of the Robert Rose ones out there which is why they don't trade. Trading for the pearl one is a huge drop down, I don't think it's trading that well. Try an even exchange for something that is trading well. NOT the bib necklaces. There are too many of that one too, it might work, but you might get stuck with it too. It's a gamble just like the RR ones.


 I was able to trade for the RR textured collar necklace, so hopefully I'll do better with that one. I just can't get out of the $34 dollar range. I did have the bib necklace twice (I certainly learned my lesson on that one).


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do RJ Graziano bracelets do? I'm thinking of taking one but nothing is happening today. SO BORING.


 they don't do well. I just take them because I like them


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

Bahh 82 dollar 3 item trade for my clutch that I like but don't need...but one of the items is an iphone case. I kind of wnat to do it...I still have close to 6 days and I can do a lot in that time...


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

I've been trying to get the blue and green stretch one for $35, but no one seems to want to trade.  If you do take it and don't want it, all I can offer you is the RR textured collar or the lydell tassel with pearl.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

It would be a trade down, so I don't think I'll be taking it if it doesn't trade well.


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

I completely understand.


----------



## Christi Z (May 5, 2012)

I just ended up shipping my bad today, I had less than a day left to trade anyway. I feel like this time around I never got any good offers on any of my items. Oh well, maybe my next bag will do better...


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

SOOO I got Betsey Piggy earrings today at Nord Rack! SO CUTE!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ended up shipping my bad today, I had less than a day left to trade anyway. I feel like this time around I never got any good offers on any of my items. Oh well, maybe my next bag will do better...


 You didn't get good offers on the watch? I know that the Betsey stuff has surprisingly bad offers since I have two of them in my bag and man! going through the offers is kind of depressing. I'm okay with it since I want to keep them, but still, just not expecting that.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SOOO I got Betsey Piggy earrings today at Nord Rack! SO CUTE!


 Adorable! Did they also have the ring, or any other pieces with the piggy?


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adorable! Did they also have the ring, or any other pieces with the piggy?


 They had the ring too! And many of the other pieces in LBB!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

I didn't want this many items!!!! I need to get a purse or the glasses, why aren't they responding to my offers!

Seriously, 10 items is making me have a heart attack haha


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't want this many items!!!! I need to get a purse or the glasses, why aren't they responding to my offers!
> 
> Seriously, 10 items is making me have a heart attack haha


 Give them to mee!! haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

do you guys think the bird earrings or the rose studs are more popular?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Give them to mee!! haha


 haha do you have any sunglasses or bags i would like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm willing to trade down!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys think the bird earrings or the rose studs are more popular?


 What rose studs?

Take a good close look at the bird earrings, they are gorgeous, are you sure you want to give them up? They get horrible offers though, except for that one $60 offer last night.


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What rose studs?
> 
> Take a good close look at the bird earrings, they are gorgeous, are you sure you want to give them up? They get horrible offers though, except for that one $60 offer last night.


 They wee at Nord Rack for $14. Haha, I was so tempted to buy all the LBB jewelry!

Steph- I wish I had any of those things to trade! I am trying for a Jelly so bad.. but I also want to see what new things will be up Monday.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What rose studs?
> 
> Take a good close look at the bird earrings, they are gorgeous, are you sure you want to give them up? They get horrible offers though, except for that one $60 offer last night.


 haha i did look at them...i'm not feeling the pearls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the betsey rose studs! they're also $35 and someone is offering them to me for my bird ones


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

They had the bird earrings too??? OMG! Why don't I live near a Nordstrom Rack??? Do you think they might be at TJMaxx or Marshalls too?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i did look at them...i'm not feeling the pearls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> the betsey rose studs! they're also $35 and someone is offering them to me for my bird ones


 Oh! I didn't take a close look at those ones, I thought they were little red crystals, not roses! So cute! I don't know which ones are more popular. I think there are six of us with the birds and five with the roses. So about the same out.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

argggg this is frustrating. I KNOW at least one person is online with the hobo bag and she won't respond to my offer! just reject it so I know I should offer more haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! I didn't take a close look at those ones, I thought they were little red crystals, not roses! So cute! I don't know which ones are more popular. I think there are six of us with the birds and five with the roses. So about the same out.


 ohhh okay thanks! i think all of us on MUT have the birds haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh okay thanks! i think all of us on MUT have the birds haha


 I guess it depends on which ones you like better, if you're kind of "meh" about the bird ones, at least it's no loss to take the roses.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it depends on which ones you like better, if you're kind of "meh" about the bird ones, at least it's no loss to take the roses.


 i'm actually not feeling either of them haha. i put out offers for other things i like so we'll see. i forgot I even put out that trade...it was for my $26 necklace and I was shocked when i saw that it was accepted!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

wooo i got the bcbs crossbody i wanted!! still trying for the sunglasses and hobo bag...I may throw in the bcbs crossbody if no one accepts my offers i have now...i REALLY want that bag haha


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

I want a Fydelity! I didn't know they play your music.. I thought there were just ugly bag.. haha but this would be great for the beach/pool!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

or the beach!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

nooooooo someone is offering me their hello kitty watch for my bcbg crossbody!!! I WANT!  if only they would add another small item...


----------



## geniabeme (May 5, 2012)

How do the Shameless necklaces trade? I got an offer the Sweet/ Sassy one.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do the Shameless necklaces trade? I got an offer the Sweet/ Sassy one.


 From what I've seen you either trade down by about $5-15, or go for a different one. I don't think I've seen them trade up.


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

How do you guys feel about the scarves, do you think that they trade?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys feel about the scarves, do you think that they trade?


 i've never been able to get my hands on one...i really want one though


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

The shopping gods and goddesses love me after all!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all I'm about to head out shopping for the day but I created a FB page to help us out a bit more I think.
> 
> ...


 Feel free to join and post pics etc if you want to y'all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was bored and had a lot of time on my hands this evening. If anyone has any suggestions or ideas please post them, I really didn't know what all I should include in that group while trying not to make it too cluttered since the whole point of it is to have a consolidated collection of pics for items and an easier way to put out trade offers for the group and not just the same offer over and over again. Whew holy run on sentence lol.  Anyway hope the group is helpful for everyone once it starts going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

if no one answers your trades/rejects it, do you usually make a different offer or wait to see if they come back to their computer? i can't tell if they're not there or if they're just mulling over things haha


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys feel about the scarves, do you think that they trade?


 I had the blue floral scarf in my last bag and it got really awesome offers but I wasn't budging since my sole purpose of that whole bag was to end up with the scarf. I got another one this go round and I can't remember what I traded it for but it still got really decent trades. Btw they are excellent quality and huge!


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the blue floral scarf in my last bag and it got really awesome offers but I wasn't budging since my sole purpose of that whole bag was to end up with the scarf. I got another one this go round and I can't remember what I traded it for but it still got really decent trades. Btw they are excellent quality and huge!


 I'm really trying to get one of the $40 iphone cases and was hoping that if I could get a scarf then I could trade up to the iphone case.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shopping gods and goddesses love me after all!


 yayyy! me too!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i did look at them...i'm not feeling the pearls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> the betsey rose studs! they're also $35 and someone is offering them to me for my bird ones


 are you still wanting to trade any of your betsey earrings? I really want the rose ones, I have the cargo palette in warm, the lydel turquoise beaded necklace, that key tassle necklace, nail polish and some cheaper 12-15 dollar earrings. Or if you don't want any of that stuff I can check the offers I have on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You would make my week if you traded me for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

does anyone know how the pressed eyeshadow pallette trades? my bcbg woven bangle isn't moving haha and I dont' particularly like it either...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you still wanting to trade any of your betsey earrings? I really want the rose ones, I have the cargo palette in warm, the lydel turquoise beaded necklace, that key tassle necklace, nail polish and some cheaper 12-15 dollar earrings. Or if you don't want any of that stuff I can check the offers I have on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You would make my week if you traded me for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 awww i'm sorry! i only had the bird ones, and it traded for the bcbg crossbody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are tons more out there though so i'm sure you'll get your hands on one eventually!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really trying to get one of the $40 iphone cases and was hoping that if I could get a scarf then I could trade up to the iphone case.


 I'm sure you could. The one I had shipped to me I got on a low two item trade I made and the one I got this go round I ended up trading up almost 10 dollars or so. I think I traded it for a gorjana necklace. That was when I first opened my bag a few days ago though and I never tried trading for an iphone case because I don't have an iphone and try to only trade for things I'll actually like if I end up having to keep it in my bag. I think I did receive an offer for the peacock one though (I almost accepted it too just because I'm obsessed with anything peacock lol)


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

wait I have an offer for one of those cases right now I think, let me check to see if it's on something I don't want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

I actually had the iphone case that I wanted earlier in the week, but decided to trade it for something else hoping that I could get it back again at a later time.  Unfortunately now I can't get anyone to trade it back.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually had the iphone case that I wanted earlier in the week, but decided to trade it for something else hoping that I could get it back again at a later time.  Unfortunately now I can't get anyone to trade it back.


 that happened to me too with a few things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've been trying to get them back ever since...


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how the pressed eyeshadow pallette trades? my bcbg woven bangle isn't moving haha and I dont' particularly like it either...


 I have the warm atm. Most of the offers I've had for it are 5-10 dollars under, I have gotten some 2 for 1 offers on it with nail polish and a cheaper neckace, I've had it 3 times now and have managed to trade it up for something with another item paired with it. That's the only reason I keep it in my bag because it's a nice 34 dollar filler for a multiple item uptrade imo. Are you still wanting to get rid of your bcbg crossbody? I would trade you for it


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually had the iphone case that I wanted earlier in the week, but decided to trade it for something else hoping that I could get it back again at a later time.  Unfortunately now I can't get anyone to trade it back.


 I have an offer for one. It's the Samantha I think. I would be trading down 9 bucks to accept it though, what do you have to trade?


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an offer for one. It's the Samantha I think. I would be trading down 9 bucks to accept it though, what do you have to trade?


 I just traded my rr textured collar for the dog usb plug and a wall thing, so I don't think that is high enough for you, but i really appreciate the offer.  I thought if I started again maybe I can work these two items back up again.


----------



## Fashionb (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just traded my rr textured collar for the dog usb plug and a wall thing, so I don't think that is high enough for you, but i really appreciate the offer.  I thought if I started again maybe I can work these two items back up again.


 and all the other items in my bag I want to keep.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 5, 2012)

BAH HUMBUG! The shopping gods and goddesses were toying with me. I wasn't able to do anything with that shameless necklace. I was hoping to get a last minute decent trade out of it, but nope, either people aren't online, or thinking about it too long, or not interested but not passing on it. Oh well, the good news is, that stupid necklace is going back and I'll get some extras to trade with in my next bag!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BAH HUMBUG! The shopping gods and goddesses were toying with me. I wasn't able to do anything with that shameless necklace. I was hoping to get a last minute decent trade out of it, but nope, either people aren't online, or thinking about it too long, or not interested but not passing on it. Oh well, the good news is, that stupid necklace is going back and I'll get some extras to trade with in my next bag!


 Donna if you're still on I'll trade you.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

looks like i'm the only one still up!!

I decided to just try a bunch of trades for things that I like since I only have 2 days left...2/3 of the hobo bags rejected my offers even though they were +$10-15 above...how much do you guys usually trade for bags? around $20 more?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 6, 2012)

I'm still up! I was checking my trades even when I was out with friends but I'm so tired of getting offered the same items over and over. It's always a downgrade too or something gold. I don't wear gold ever...

Does anyone have the RR metal and enamel necklace? Does it look as cheap in person as it does in the picture? Regardless still not trading my leather and chain cuff for it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

I want those coffee mugs so bad, I'm not even sure why. And no one will take my trades for them, even my 12 dollars over the price trade grrrr. I feel like 2 days is the point where I get tired of this, trade down to things I want, and ship. I have to stop doing that. lol.


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

Darn! I thought i'd come back from the night with a trade offer accepted for those Vince Camuto bangles. I'm offering a $2 downtrade. boo.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna if you're still on I'll trade you.


 I can't. My time ended and BAM! stuck with the darned thing until next month.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like i'm the only one still up!!
> 
> I decided to just try a bunch of trades for things that I like since I only have 2 days left...2/3 of the hobo bags rejected my offers even though they were +$10-15 above...how much do you guys usually trade for bags? around $20 more?


 I tried +30 for a couple of Maddens and no go.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still up! I was checking my trades even when I was out with friends but I'm so tired of getting offered the same items over and over. It's always a downgrade too or something gold. I don't wear gold ever...
> 
> Does anyone have the RR metal and enamel necklace? Does it look as cheap in person as it does in the picture? Regardless still not trading my leather and chain cuff for it.


 Yer not doin' it rite....

You should be making the trade offers for one thing. And especially early in your week, you should not be rejecting things because you don't like them, or you won't wear them, someone else will and you just trade them out. I don't know when your time ends, so it might be too late to do this, but you should have considered the gold jewelry early during the first 5 days, if it was a good trade. It might help you get to the stuff you really want.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still up! I was checking my trades even when I was out with friends but I'm so tired of getting offered the same items over and over. It's always a downgrade too or something gold. I don't wear gold ever...
> 
> Does anyone have the RR metal and enamel necklace? Does it look as cheap in person as it does in the picture? Regardless still not trading my leather and chain cuff for it.


 I wouldn't trade that leather and chain cuff for anything. I doubt if you would get it back and that piece is just beautiful. I know I probably sent you a hundred offers for it (99 percent were crap offers, sorry!)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want those coffee mugs so bad, I'm not even sure why. And no one will take my trades for them, even my 12 dollars over the price trade grrrr. I feel like 2 days is the point where I get tired of this, trade down to things I want, and ship. I have to stop doing that. lol.


 From what I saw, those do trade, and pretty much even exchange sometimes. So maybe the people aren't online to see your trades? Or they might have gone to people determined to keep them by now. Not sure!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

I wonder if we're seeing so many terrible trades because no one is offering anything good. I have the $60 gorjana necklace and don't even have a $50 offer for it. It's just sat there for two days. Really, anything over $50 with two decent items would be fine with me by now, and I don't like to lower my standards. I could have traded up two pairs of $14 earrings by this point.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want those coffee mugs so bad, I'm not even sure why. And no one will take my trades for them, even my 12 dollars over the price trade grrrr. I feel like 2 days is the point where I get tired of this, trade down to things I want, and ship. I have to stop doing that. lol.


 i've gotten offers for it when I have betsey earrings! try getting your hands on one of those!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

is it sad that my two favorite things in my bag are the cheap earrings? haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

someone is offering me the key and fringe $45 earrings and the fringe and leather ones together for my bcbg crossbody...even though i'm not crazy about these earrings (they're cute but don't know if I like them more than the purse) I really want to take it for the $32 trade up!


----------



## Christi Z (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didn't get good offers on the watch? I know that the Betsey stuff has surprisingly bad offers since I have two of them in my bag and man! going through the offers is kind of depressing. I'm okay with it since I want to keep them, but still, just not expecting that.


 Nope the offers were horrible, usually only for about $40. There were a few in the $80-$90 range, but with horrible items. I'm happy with everything in my bag, I just don't think i'll ever end up with more than 3 items.


----------



## Christi Z (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i did look at them...i'm not feeling the pearls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> the betsey rose studs! they're also $35 and someone is offering them to me for my bird ones


 Just wanted to let you know those rose studs are pretty big in case this info makes you want to keep/trade them! I did some research on them yesterday and they are almost an inch in diameter. Also, the post is at the top of the earring and not in the middle. They are really pretty though.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know those rose studs are pretty big in case this info makes you want to keep/trade them! I did some research on them yesterday and they are almost an inch in diameter. Also, the post is at the top of the earring and not in the middle. They are really pretty though.


 ooo thanks! i was planning on trading them no matter what, I'm not a fan of diamonds, roses, pink or gold haha so this stud is pretty much the worst for me as it is!! I'm hoping to combine it with my other items for the hobo bag...they didnt' seem to like my woven bangle so i'm trying this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like i'm the only one still up!!
> 
> I decided to just try a bunch of trades for things that I like since I only have 2 days left...2/3 of the hobo bags rejected my offers even though they were +$10-15 above...how much do you guys usually trade for bags? around $20 more?


 What are you offering for the hobo with mesh pockets?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know those rose studs are pretty big in case this info makes you want to keep/trade them! I did some research on them yesterday and they are almost an inch in diameter. Also, the post is at the top of the earring and not in the middle. They are really pretty though.


 ARGH! I wish I had known that! I would have traded for them. I love the idea of those being so large.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope the offers were horrible, usually only for about $40. There were a few in the $80-$90 range, but with horrible items. I'm happy with everything in my bag, I just don't think i'll ever end up with more than 3 items.


 Yeah the trade I took was for $86-87, if I remember correctly. I know it was above the value, but not by much, and it was crap items. But since it was early in trading, second day, I was able to trade those crap items up. So that might be a strategy to try next time. After that I was offered a few two and three item trades for stuff I had, but way lower in value, so I passed, and I think I should have taken them and traded up again as best as I could.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you offering for the hobo with mesh pockets?


 pretty much everything I have in combos haha 2 nice necklaces, the betsey earrings, and the wine set. combos of those equalling around $80-86

also i'm getting ridiculous offers for the rose studs!!! like 2 item $50 trades...but the items aren't very good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've gotten offers for it when I have betsey earrings! try getting your hands on one of those!


 I have an offer for them but its on the cargo palette I want. hahaha. I offered a 38 dollar necklace and no go! I have offers for the piggy earrings and another pair of betsey earrings but they are on a 60 dollar item. booo.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

i took the trade since soooo many of the new bags are getting the rose studs...might as well try and trade up the two items or offer 4 items for the bag


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

okay guys i'm going for it...4 items at $93 they better not reject that!!


----------



## geniabeme (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay guys i'm going for it...4 items at $93 they better not reject that!!


 GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

haha thanks!! My goal is to have either that bag or the black betsey sunglasses in the end + the $40 betsey bow earrings!!

I have enough to get them while trading down...so i'm hoping someone takes my bids.  I have so many items in my cart (11) that I need to just get a couple of items I REALLY want


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

the bcbgeneration chain and leather cuff trades well?


----------



## geniabeme (May 6, 2012)

How does it work when you cancel your bag? You just email them?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does it work when you cancel your bag? You just email them?


 Yep you just e-mail them and they will get back to you later today/tonight. I'm sorry you dont' like your bag!! I had to cancel my last one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you are going to cancel can I trade something of mine for your pendant necklace?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd try to make the value kind of even with whatever I have. I really like that necklace haha

If not tha'ts okay! I dont' think you have that bad of a bag, I think you can still bring it up. Just offer two items for things you really want, usually people will offer you great 2 items for those as well, then you can go back down to more items..but better ones then you had before! that's what I do


----------



## geniabeme (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep you just e-mail them and they will get back to you later today/tonight. I'm sorry you dont' like your bag!! I had to cancel my last one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm going to hold out till after Monday to see if I can get my bag to something I REALLY love. If not I will let everyone know here before hand!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 6, 2012)

does anyone actually want the zad hammered collar? I can't get anyone to trade it for anything :/


----------



## geniabeme (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone actually want the zad hammered collar? I can't get anyone to trade it for anything :/


  I find any of those collar looking things hard to trade.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find any of those collar looking things hard to trade.


 figures. I'm new at this and wasted my first day trying to trade for things I wanted in my bag, now I'm down to 5 days


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't. My time ended and BAM! stuck with the darned thing until next month.


 awe man, I wouldve traded you the 60 dollar gorjana horseshoe, my sister in law wanted the necklace you have,


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awe man, I wouldve traded you the 60 dollar gorjana horseshoe, my sister in law wanted the necklace you have,


 I would have gladly taken the trade. I wanted the Betsey house necklace and was trying to trade with that necklace and the blue Betsey earrings. I have a feeling they didn't want to take a chance on the Shameless necklace, but might have for the Gorjana. That house necklace has a little bird that matches the bird earrings, I wanted to get that set for my sister's birthday present. I think now I will give her the bag and keep the two earrings for myself.


----------



## VivGee (May 6, 2012)

> I would have gladly taken the trade. I wanted the Betsey house necklace and was trying to trade with that necklace and the blue Betsey earrings. I have a feeling they didn't want to take a chance on the Shameless necklace, but might have for the Gorjana. That house necklace has a little bird that matches the bird earrings, I wanted to get that set for my sister's birthday present. I think now I will give her the bag and keep the two earrings for myself.


 I had the house necklace. I couldn't accept the shameless necklace though. Those things are awful. Sending mine back. But I would've accepted the Gorjana though. So, maybe someone will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the house necklace. I couldn't accept the shameless necklace though. Those things are awful. Sending mine back. But I would've accepted the Gorjana though. So, maybe someone will


 See, that's what I thought it was. Had to take the chance someone would take it though. I wish I had a few extra hours, but I got that necklace during my last half hour! I just didn't have time to make something happen.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

man i keep offering a ton offer the retail price for things and no one is taking my offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are people really expecting others to trade with $40-50 over now?


----------



## Roni917 (May 6, 2012)

Hi I am new here, hope I can keep up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want the zip around sequin wallet, anyone here have that? I didnt see it before but love it!


----------



## Christi Z (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah the trade I took was for $86-87, if I remember correctly. I know it was above the value, but not by much, and it was crap items. But since it was early in trading, second day, I was able to trade those crap items up. So that might be a strategy to try next time. After that I was offered a few two and three item trades for stuff I had, but way lower in value, so I passed, and I think I should have taken them and traded up again as best as I could.


 The next bag I open, I just need to pick something I'm not attached to, but it seems so hard to do that!! I just get worried that I'm going to trade down so much and then I'll be stuck and have to cxl my bag.


----------



## VivGee (May 6, 2012)

I'm trying everything I can think of to get the sparkly bag. Zilch.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't trade that leather and chain cuff for anything. I doubt if you would get it back and that piece is just beautiful. I know I probably sent you a hundred offers for it (99 percent were crap offers, sorry!)


 No worries. Yah I'm not trading that one. I have started sending out some trades for the other BCGB bracelet the silver one with stones but my big problem is there's not much I'm really interested in right now and for the most part I keep getting lowballed.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the bcbgeneration chain and leather cuff trades well?


 I've gotten some OK trade offers for it but it's the only thing I really want right now so I won't accept any of them. It gets a lot of trade offers but usually in the $20-$30 range. Occasionally there's a two item trade offered.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm trying everything I can think of to get the sparkly bag. Zilch.


 same for me and the one I want    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been offering $96 for a $70 bag!!! What have you been offering for yours?

I have a feeling i'm going to have to give up my bcbg crossbody for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I really want the hobo bag.  Also yay I got my betsey earrings I wanted! Had to trade done $10 and 2 items but that's okay! Has anyone seen these? The $40 bow ones?  I'm wondering how big they are


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same for me and the one I want    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I got them in  my first lbb back in february and have never worn them lol, but I think they are pretty small compared to most betsey earrings


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got them in  my first lbb back in february and have never worn them lol, but I think they are pretty small compared to most betsey earrings


 ooo good. I want them to be small. can you post a picture if you ever get the chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm obsessed with bows haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo good. I want them to be small. can you post a picture if you ever get the chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm obsessed with bows haha


 Let me go find them..and make sure they actually are the same.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

ok I had to use my phone but here is an awkward and blurry picture:


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok I had to use my phone but here is an awkward and blurry picture:


 I don't think those are the same earrings, the ones that Stephanie has aren't studs, they seem to have a little drop clasp. Also yours have double bows at the top with loose ends, where Stephanie's have a single top bow and the bottom isn't a loose end, it's bowed too.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think those are the same earrings, the ones that Stephanie has aren't studs, they seem to have a little drop clasp. Also yours have double bows at the top with loose ends, where Stephanie's have a single top bow and the bottom isn't a loose end, it's bowed too.


 Yeah I think they aremore similar to the blue ones, which is what I was thinking of

Though I do think they'll be a similar size.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

ohhh those are pretty. yeah mine have the drop loop which is what I like about them. They looks so similar I bet they'll be the same size just not as studs.  Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh those are pretty. yeah mine have the drop loop which is what I like about them. They looks so similar I bet they'll be the same size just not as studs.  Thanks!


 Yeah I never wear them because they go up too high to wear with my second hole, and I just got that done in January. Now that I can take that out though, I think I'll start to wear them more...and as soon as I complete my transition into my new position at work and don't have to be on the phones any more.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

yayyy! someone offered me the bag I like even more for my crossbody!  It's a $8 trade down but I think it's cuter for my style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I never wear them because they go up too high to wear with my second hole, and I just got that done in January. Now that I can take that out though, I think I'll start to wear them more...and as soon as I complete my transition into my new position at work and don't have to be on the phones any more.


 i'm in the same position. One of my second holes keeps closing even while I wear studs...I don't know why. I've had them for about 5 years now and one and I can't afford to ever take the stud out because it closes so fast


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm in the same position. One of my second holes keeps closing even while I wear studs...I don't know why. I've had them for about 5 years now and one and I can't afford to ever take the stud out because it closes so fast


 I wish I had thought about it when I got them done because I love the second hole, but I also like big earrings!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I had thought about it when I got them done because I love the second hole, but I also like big earrings!


 haha yeah i'm okay with the way it turned out because I prefer long dangly earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cant' decide if I should go all out and offer liek $100 for that hobo bag...they clearly are being stubborn haha. I'm not attached to the smaller pieces in my bag....and that would put me at 6 items which is still good considering they'll all be "big" items.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yeah i'm okay with the way it turned out because I prefer long dangly earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I cant' decide if I should go all out and offer liek $100 for that hobo bag...they clearly are being stubborn haha. I'm not attached to the smaller pieces in my bag....and that would put me at 6 items which is still good considering they'll all be "big" items.


 I want your wine set! I had it before but traded it up lol, what do you want for it?


----------



## TonyaK (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same for me and the one I want    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 You  might want to try looking at the peoples' profiles that have the bag. I get a lot of $90-$100 offers on my Nica Hope Crossbody Bag, but it's all stuff I don't think trades well or that I don't love as much. This morning a lady offered me a two item trade that equaled my bag value, both items were from my love list. I had to seriously think about it. If she would have offered me one more small thing, despite telling myself I would not give it up for anything, that bag would be hers right now!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

I figured that might work, lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

ahhh thanks Jenna!! I got my stretchy bracelets back this way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You  might want to try looking at the peoples' profiles that have the bag. I get a lot of $90-$100 offers on my Nica Hope Crossbody Bag, but it's all stuff I don't think trades well or that I don't love as much. This morning a lady offered me a two item trade that equaled my bag value, both items were from my love list. I had to seriously think about it. If she would have offered me one more small thing, despite telling myself I would not give it up for anything, that bag would be hers right now!


 the problem is that i have no idea who has them!


----------



## TonyaK (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the problem is that i have no idea who has them!


 Hmm, I was thinking if they were being traded you could watch the news feed, but it looks like only one person has the bag right now.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm, I was thinking if they were being traded you could watch the news feed, but it looks like only one person has the bag right now.


 3 people have it, but only one has been responding to my offers...unless my account is telling me the wrong amount! which would make sense why only one has answered...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

Neither of the 3 people with the black sunglasses have responded to my offers at all this whole weekend...where is everyone?! I almost want to find something else I want (a big item) so I can actually get responses haha


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the house necklace. I couldn't accept the shameless necklace though. Those things are awful. Sending mine back. But I would've accepted the Gorjana though. So, maybe someone will


 I tried to trade the gorjana horseshoe for the house necklace -- no one accepted! I just offered it again.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

Also, I've seen offers up to $120 (one for 122 I would have taken--the nila pink mesh tote and the gorjana $50 necklace-- if I'd been near my computer) for the black $94 tassel bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to trade the gorjana horseshoe for the house necklace -- no one accepted! I just offered it again.


 I was offering the shameless necklace with the Betsey blue studs. She would have accepted if I was offering the Gorjana...with the blue studs. Not just the Gorjana!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

ahhhh someone else just opened a bag with the hobo bag...but they don't have any "favorites" yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Do you think I'd have a better chance if I threw in my brown crossbody then? It's similar in style to the hobo bag actually so maybe that would tempt them more


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

That's just crazy, i've never liked anything enough on this site to pass up a 4 item $96 trade before (for a $70 item) I would totally jump on that!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither of the 3 people with the black sunglasses have responded to my offers at all this whole weekend...where is everyone?! I almost want to find something else I want (a big item) so I can actually get responses haha


 Someone just opened a new bag with the hobo! Maybe she will take your offer!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was offering the shameless necklace with the Betsey blue studs. She would have accepted if I was offering the Gorjana...with the blue studs. Not just the Gorjana!


 I had offered it with other things, but not the betsey studs, oh well...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

Give her a chance, she might still take it. I know I would!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had offered it with other things, but not the betsey studs, oh well...


 Oh okay. Maybe she's not online now, and the others who have it aren't willing to give it up?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh okay. Maybe she's not online now, and the others who have it aren't willing to give it up?


 Yeah, it was like two solid days of trying to get it. I'll re offer it with the bikini bag. (I don't have any extra jewelry, but people make decent offers for the bikini bag.)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it was like two solid days of trying to get it. I'll re offer it with the bikini bag. (I don't have any extra jewelry, but people make decent offers for the bikini bag.)


 I just checked what she has, and she doesn't have it anymore. She already traded it. So who knows who has it now and what they want for it!?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just opened a new bag with the hobo! Maybe she will take your offer!


 ahhh i know! no luck so far...0/4 people have responded to my $96 offer...I really dont' want to have to go up to 5 items...bah. I guess I could throw in my crossbody instead but I really like that one too! I'm also trying for the "fugly" bag Leilani got, but in the pastel colors. I really like that bag 3/15 people have rejected it so far...so we'll see!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked what she has, and she doesn't have it anymore. She already traded it. So who knows who has it now and what they want for it!?


 Well, no one has passed yet, and it's a good offer. I'm okay with having two things I super love, plus a third I can trade up for the next few days to see where it gets me (I have just under 3 days left).


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i know! no luck so far...0/4 people have responded to my $96 offer...I really dont' want to have to go up to 5 items...bah. I guess I could throw in my crossbody instead but I really like that one too! I'm also trying for the "fugly" bag Leilani got, but in the pastel colors. I really like that bag 3/15 people have rejected it so far...so we'll see!


 How many more days do you have to trade? There are 7 more of those bags in the gallery so hopefully more will open bags with them and give you a chance before time runs out.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, no one has passed yet, and it's a good offer. I'm okay with having two things I super love, plus a third I can trade up for the next few days to see where it gets me (I have just under 3 days left).


 The only one I know who has it is someone named Brandy. I saw that trade last night and was so jealous! So when I got that shameless necklace and made the offer I was saying, "Please take it, Brandy!" under my breath. lol I haven't seen her trading today so maybe she only gets a chance to get online at night?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i know! no luck so far...0/4 people have responded to my $96 offer...I really dont' want to have to go up to 5 items...bah. I guess I could throw in my crossbody instead but I really like that one too! I'm also trying for the "fugly" bag Leilani got, but in the pastel colors. I really like that bag 3/15 people have rejected it so far...so we'll see!


 Is it do-able to get the cross body back if you trade it to get the hobo? It seems easier to get a bag with a bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it do-able to get the cross body back if you trade it to get the hobo? It seems easier to get a bag with a bag.


 i don't think so, i'm pretty sure i'm the only one with this crossbody...at this point i'm thinking that I should give up and just open with the bag next time (if I decide to get another bag...I leave here on the 25th so I need to make sure i'd get it in time) That bag is worth 50 alone to me!!

Donna - My bag ships Tuesday around 11am I believe...I guess I could just open my next bag with it, but I have so many items that i'm "meh" about it i'd rather have one thing I like for all 5 of those. Maybe I'll just try to trade up for 2 nice pieces of jewelry I like


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

I feel so out of the loop being gone all day! lol.

Has anyone seen any movement on the Vince Camuto Square bangles? I have been trying to get my hands on them all day. I put up a trade for my gorjana horseshoe necklace and another for my bcbg crossbody.


----------



## LyndaV (May 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm a Little Black Bag newbie but OMG love it!  How addicting??  Just have a quick question...is Monday the day they post new items or is it Tuesday?

Thanks,

LyndaV


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

i decided to try offering the crossbody also...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Christi Z (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys, I'm a Little Black Bag newbie but OMG love it!  How addicting??  Just have a quick question...is Monday the day they post new items or is it Tuesday?
> 
> ...


 Lynda, it is throughout the day on mondays.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys, I'm a Little Black Bag newbie but OMG love it!  How addicting??  Just have a quick question...is Monday the day they post new items or is it Tuesday?
> 
> ...


 Usually mondays, but also on the first of the month, which was tuesday this week. And they will randomly throw in a few new things throughout the week, but nothing like on mondays or the first of the month.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel so out of the loop being gone all day! lol.
> 
> Has anyone seen any movement on the Vince Camuto Square bangles? I have been trying to get my hands on them all day. I put up a trade for my gorjana horseshoe necklace and another for my bcbg crossbody.


 I haven't seen any trading at all on those bangles. Either the ones who have them aren't online, or they are hanging tight.


----------



## TonyaK (May 6, 2012)

Do those of you, who have traded on Sundays before, know if the trading will pick up at all later in the night, or is this as good as it gets. I was hoping to trade up the items I have a little bit more to get a nice two item trade, so I could get the two items I wanted (beside my bag), plus something extra, but it's not working out. I have two days left, and am about to be drastic.




 lol!


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen any trading at all on those bangles. Either the ones who have them aren't online, or they are hanging tight.


 I know! so frustrating. 4 people have them, but only 2 seem to online. Grr. Im so impatient.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do those of you, who have traded on Sundays before, know if the trading will pick up at all later in the night, or is this as good as it gets. I was hoping to trade up the items I have a little bit more to get a nice two item trade, so I could get the two items I wanted (beside my bag), plus something extra, but it's not working out. I have two days left, and am about to be drastic.
> 
> ...


 I hope it picks up more tonight! It's a sleepy evening so far...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

bahhh same with my bag i want. only 2 people are online...and none of them want my crossbody + item!!! i'm getting drastic now..just sent a $105 offer out haha


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bahhh same with my bag i want. only 2 people are online...and none of them want my crossbody + item!!! i'm getting drastic now..just sent a $105 offer out haha


 I do that too! im just going to wait it out if I can. I cant even buy them in the gallery anymore. sigh....


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do that too! im just going to wait it out if I can. I cant even buy them in the gallery anymore. sigh....


 one of the 2 already rejected my offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have nothing left to give besides my wallet and sunglasses! And that's not happening haha

I think i'm just gonna start trading up for jewelry...boo.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 6, 2012)

Javagirl: I am opening a new bag tomorrow with the hobo, and I am considering your trade that you're sending out!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 6, 2012)

What's your lbb username?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

ahhh i only have 1 day and 14 hours left!! 

They just rejected my $111 offer. seriously!??! grrrrr...and the one that was $90 and included my crossbody!  this is just getting frustrating haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your lbb username?


 ooooo!! it's Stephanie H.

yeah i'm going all out haha so you'd get like 4 items worth over $100! or 3 items including the crossbody


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

WOW. this one girl has 3 bags a wallet and a clutch in her bag. That's INSANE


----------



## nicepenguins (May 6, 2012)

Someone just traded a $34 item down to $10 in about a 10 minute span. Hopefully she will find this site someday.


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

I want all the new items they showed in the may 9th preview!! gah. must hold back!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 6, 2012)

Oooh I've seen you around lbb from the newsfeed thing! I love the wallet you have (I just got that same one in my LBB last month and I have been using it like crazy... it's really a great wallet!)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

okay, 3 of them are starting to reject my offers haha that's not a good sign...I guess my items aren't very good? I like them...i'm just not attached to them!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I've seen you around lbb from the newsfeed thing! I love the wallet you have (I just got that same one in my LBB last month and I have been using it like crazy... it's really a great wallet!)


 ohhh yay! i'm so excited I got it, i've been trying to get it for the past month, and someone just luckily traded me for it for my watch! It was a really lucky trade and now i'm not letting go of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 6, 2012)

May 9th preview? What/where is that?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 6, 2012)

My second LBB from next month is supposed to come to my house tomorrow... SO EXCITED. Opening a LBB box is like christmas all over again


----------



## koolcryyss (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> May 9th preview? What/where is that?


 It's on their facebook page


----------



## Christi Z (May 6, 2012)

It's so hard to keep keep myself from opening another bag tomorrow....I do like the previews!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

HOLY cow!! Someone just offered me the $45 kenneth coil bracelet + $12 earrings for my betsey bows!!! I'm SO tempted to take it for the value but I really want these bows!!! Plus I traded $50 for it...so it'd only actually be +$7 

Yeah I think i'll keep my bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're one of the 4 things in my 10 items I actually like haha


----------



## Christi Z (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY cow!! Someone just offered me the $45 kenneth coil bracelet + $12 earrings for my betsey bows!!! I'm SO tempted to take it for the value but I really want these bows!!! Plus I traded $50 for it...so it'd only actually be +$7
> 
> Yeah I think i'll keep my bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're one of the 4 things in my 10 items I actually like haha


 Yes, keep the bows, don't trade them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY cow!! Someone just offered me the $45 kenneth coil bracelet + $12 earrings for my betsey bows!!! I'm SO tempted to take it for the value but I really want these bows!!! Plus I traded $50 for it...so it'd only actually be +$7
> 
> Yeah I think i'll keep my bows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're one of the 4 things in my 10 items I actually like haha


 I wouldnt do it. Lots of people got the coil bracelet as an extra tonight.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

Yeah i'm definitely not going to, I actually traded $51 for it now that I think about it...so it's not worth it to me.

I decided to go for the bookends with my other items because I really like them (hopefully someone takes my trade)..I think i'm going to give up on the hobo tonight haha if someone happens to accept an offer that's fine. But i'm not going to hold my breath haha. Now i'll go for my second options of what I like. 

I'm at $330 right now so I really don't feel like I need to up the value of my bag anymore...now I'm just trying to trade down for items I really like


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

scratch that, i'm at $350. yea i really dont' need to up my value anymore haha


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> scratch that, i'm at $350. yea i really dont' need to up my value anymore haha


 Ha, nope! way more important to get what you like. I'm at $443, but just waiting on my bangle trade. Also not sure about my sunglasses.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!! I was away all weekend for my boyfriends college graduation and was excited to see I actually had some good trades waiting for me when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gotta say though, I am surprised how little new stuff came into trading over the weekend. I was hoping for lots of new goodies to fight over. Oh well, hopefully tomorrow brings in some new stuff!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha, nope! way more important to get what you like. I'm at $443, but just waiting on my bangle trade. Also not sure about my sunglasses.


 I see you got your bangles!


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see you got your bangles!


 woot! now im just hoping for the square ones


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woot! now im just hoping for the square ones


 Good luck, hope you get them. What about the sunglasses? You're not sure they will look right on you? Or you're just not sure you really like them?


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck, hope you get them. What about the sunglasses? You're not sure they will look right on you? Or you're just not sure you really like them?


 I just have lots of them already, so would rather have more jewelry or a bag. Plus, I'm worried the will be too large for my face.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have lots of them already, so would rather have more jewelry or a bag. Plus, I'm worried the will be too large for my face.


 Good luck finding a trade you like for them then!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

I'm afraid that no matter what I trade no one will accept!! I even offered $50 for the book ends and got rejected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> May 9th preview? What/where is that?


 sorry may 6th. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340784609308120.81659.149639895089260&amp;type=1


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

UM what the hell. the system messed up.  I said I wanted her betsey necklace and it accepts and gives me the freaking $26 dollar one that I hate. 

NOT OKAY.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sorry may 6th. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340784609308120.81659.149639895089260&amp;type=1


 9th or 6th, either way I had no idea =D 

This is my first bag, sorry if i'm annoying you all with crap trades


----------



## javagirl87 (May 6, 2012)

I didn't even trade with this person!!!! I"M SO MAD!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UM what the hell. the system messed up.  I said I wanted her betsey necklace and it accepts and gives me the reaking $26 dollar one.
> 
> NOT OKAY.


 oh no! I was wondering about that. I'd send customer service an email immediately.


----------



## tweakabell (May 7, 2012)

OMG, poor Steph! I wonder what happened.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no! I was wondering about that. I'd send customer service an email immediately.


 yeah I just did...I wonder what they can even do about it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I'm so upset right now. Now I dont' even have enough to try to trade for what I want.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm afraid that no matter what I trade no one will accept!! I even offered $50 for the book ends and got rejected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was a nice trade! Are you still trading for the watch?


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

Yay! I was able to trade up $2 for the necklce I really wanted. Now if I could just get a decent two item trade for my $38 bracelet, I could get the $20 bracelet I want and a little something extra!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

ahhh i'm so upset right now I dont' even want to trade anything anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to get rid of all the items I don't like and ship my bag. Blah.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

OMG! It's like what happened to me. Because I didn't make that trade yesterday either. I think the system is screwed up.

Oh and my last comment...I actually got it backwards and thought you got the $50 trade for the $26 necklace.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i'm so upset right now I dont' even want to trade anything anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to get rid of all the items I don't like and ship my bag. Blah.


 Just tell the to put the items back in your bag and I should have asked for more time since I lost a good 5 or 6 hours yesterday when I was so upset. See if they will give you more time (I would ask for a day!)


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UM what the hell. the system messed up.  I said I wanted her betsey necklace and it accepts and gives me the freaking $26 dollar one that I hate.
> 
> NOT OKAY.


 Oh, no!  Hopefully, they can fix that for you tomorrow. It's sounds like they are pretty understanding and would rather have you happy and buy the bag then cancel all together.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Also, you should tell them you know someone this happened to, and that it's not your mistake, and that they really need to check their system. You can give them my name, Donna Johnson, and tell them the same thing happened to me yesterday morning.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, you should tell them you know someone this happened to, and that it's not your mistake, and that they really need to check their system. You can give them my name, Donna Johnson, and tell them the same thing happened to me yesterday morning.


 Mmk I just told them that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How long did it take them to get back to you? I'm hoping they will tonight since it's only 9 there! I can't even appreciate the awesome trade I just made because of it!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

I'm not sure since I went offline, just a sec and I'll check the times on the emails.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Wow, they were fast. My time stamp was 10:32am, theirs was 11:55am. I know my time stamp is right for eastern time, I'm wondering if their is pacific time though, which means they were kind of slow and it was 2:55pm eastern. I didn't get back online until like 3:30 or 4 because I was so upset.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, they were fast. My time stamp was 10:32am, theirs was 11:55am. I know my time stamp is right for eastern time, I'm wondering if their is pacific time though, which means they were kind of slow and it was 2:55pm eastern. I didn't get back online until like 3:30 or 4 because I was so upset.


 that's a good question, i've always wondered how time stamps work!  yeah i hope they get back to me...if not I guess I still have a good bag. But I really needed that ammo for the hobo bag.  

Also Rilee - I just tried the Zoya nail polish you sent me and i LOVE IT!  And yes I know that was like a month ago haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Nope the actual email is time stamped too: *Little Black Bag Customer Service, May 05 08:55 am (PDT):*

They were really fast!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Oh wow that's great! last saturday when I emailed them it took them 15 hours to respond!  Hopefully they'll fix things in the morning at the latest...until then I guess I'll try to keep trading for better things


----------



## CaliMel (May 7, 2012)

That sucks so bad! I hope they fix your bag. I think the system is overloaded because it's so popular right now.

I traded my yellow bag for two items and that was probably a huge mistake. I should've taken the earlier trades that had bags and better items.

Ah well!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks so bad! I hope they fix your bag. I think the system is overloaded because it's so popular right now.
> 
> ...


 Were they things you like though? I'm starting to think it's too much work haha it's better to just find things we like!


----------



## CaliMel (May 7, 2012)

Ya, I made a rule that I don't trade for anything I don't want anymore, because I got stuck with stuff I didn't like in the last bags and I think it's a waste of time. Plus I don't have the greatest trading luck, or the time to spend on trading to make it worthwhile otherwise.

It's the gorjana horseshoe necklace and a cute steve madden clutch, so if I end up with them it's not the end of the world. I don't really like silver jewelry though, so I am hoping someone wants to trade for it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

so I also commented on their FB wall and I got this :

Hi Stephanie, we are sorry to hear about this! We do not currently know of any issues that may cause this. Our customer service team will reach out tomorrow to find out what happened. Thanks for being an LBB fan.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

I don't know, it seems to me that there have been a lot of weird uneven trades lately. I'm not talking about the ones that are obviously the same person trading with themselves, but the ones we were talking about the last couple days that just don't make sense. Like when we know we have offered way better trades and they take something cheap and sucky. It makes me wonder if this is happening to more people and we just don't know it, and they aren't admitting it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, it seems to me that there have been a lot of weird uneven trades lately. I'm not talking about the ones that are obviously the same person trading with themselves, but the ones we were talking about the last couple days that just don't make sense. Like when we know we have offered way better trades and they take something cheap and sucky. It makes me wonder if this is happening to more people and we just don't know it, and they aren't admitting it.


 that's a good point! i forgot about that...some of those were so strange!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Alright, i'm sold.  No one is taking this bag away form me haha. even though it's on sale at this site I'm still keeping it!

http://www.6pm.com/multiview/8019229/11


----------



## CaliMel (May 7, 2012)

What bag is it? the link you posted goes to a mens shirt.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

that's so weird! I wonder why it did that...okay here it is again:

http://www.6pm.com/product/8019229/color/11

if you go into "more images" it shows how it's only partially chain and mostly leather on the strap


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

haha it is still going to the boring men's shirt.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

what the crap!! haha okay well search for the Melie Bianco Scout Mini Cross Body!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright, i'm sold.  No one is taking this bag away form me haha. even though it's on sale at this site I'm still keeping it!
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/multiview/8019229/11


 You made me go look for more views on the bag I'm getting, and now I'm really happy with it! It has so many compartments, which I really like otherwise all my stuff gets lost in the bottomless pit! lol

http://www.ebags.com/product/nica-handbags/sinead-flap/224376


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, I got the shirt too, but I just searched Melie Bianco to find yours, since I remembered the brand and just looked for the cute crossbody bag! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

By the way, if you search Melie Bianco there are lots of other LBB bags there, in case you want to see more views.


----------



## maryissa (May 7, 2012)

I found a 10% code! It's NIKKI10, I think you can still add it even if you already have your bag open.


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 7, 2012)

Hi, Elena-Beth here, my first time posting. I read SOME of the posts here, and saw that when the Jardin Southwest Earrings were mentioned, people were less enthusiastic about the black and white ones. Did anyone here actually receive a pair that they are less than happy with? If so, I'd be interested in purchasing from you. 

Also, has anyone here received the coral jelly mini satchel yet? I opened my bag for the coral jelly and have been adamantly holding onto it. But now I see pics online of other coral jelly bags at Macy's and Piperlime, and the color is not nearly as happy bright. Has anyone here received a coral jelly yet? To make it more difficult, I've been toying for two bags with wanting the black and white Lee Angel bangles which are no longer in the opening gallery, and someone is offering them for the coral jelly. Do I stick with my bag or do I trade?????


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GypsyHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, has anyone here received the coral jelly mini satchel yet? I opened my bag for the coral jelly and have been adamantly holding onto it. But now I see pics online of other coral jelly bags at Macy's and Piperlime, and the color is not nearly as happy bright. Has anyone here received a coral jelly yet? To make it more difficult, I've been toying for two bags with wanting the black and white Lee Angel bangles which are no longer in the opening gallery, and someone is offering them for the coral jelly. Do I stick with my bag or do I trade?????


 I have the coral jelly in my bag right now and have seen tons of trades go by, even some close to $100. So I would say it is your call whether or not you trade. All depends how much you love the other items being offered. Also, I know there is pictures of the coral jelly on the LBB Facebook page and you're right- it's not as bright as it looks in the photo. I'm okay with that though.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also Rilee - I just tried the Zoya nail polish you sent me and i LOVE IT!  And yes I know that was like a month ago haha


 Haha good!!! I'm glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was the Noel right? I loved the color, but it was sitting in my room for months and I hadn't even touched it. I'm getting much more use out of the things you sent my way!


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

OK, I'm throwing it out there. I have a pair of $45 RJ Graziano Tassel Earrings in my LBB right now. If anyone on here has the Robert Rose Engraved Animal Bracelet in silver that they would like to trade up, I'm willing to accept a two item offer for that bracelet and any $12-$15 item of your choice. That's a potential $13 trade up for someone. I would also consider a two item trade for a $22 item and a $12-$15 item. My bag closes in 1-1/2 days and I'm determined to get that RR bracelet back, but can't really justify a full $25 trade down. Thanks.


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks so bad! I hope they fix your bag. I think the system is overloaded because it's so popular right now.
> 
> ...


 Did you happen to trade for the Deux Lux wristlet and steve madden clutch?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

How do we add a code when we'e already opened a bag? Do we wait until we ship the bag, then add it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

ahhh i'm in love with that new melie bianco red clutch!!!

also, still no word from LBB about the glitch...it just only 10 though so we'll see.


----------



## maryissa (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do we add a code when we'e already opened a bag? Do we wait until we ship the bag, then add it?


 I think you can go here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership and enter the code.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

okay i'm starting to not like the customer service now. I live chatted with them just to see if they had looked into anything yet since they did see my concern last night too and they were basically like "no we aren't open on weekend we'll get back to you later" and that was all. they didn't even ask my account or who I was or anything


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay i'm starting to not like the customer service now. I live chatted with them just to see if they had looked into anything yet since they did see my concern last night too and they were basically like "no we aren't open on weekend we'll get back to you later" and that was all. they didn't even ask my account or who I was or anything


 Yeah, I definitely don't like live chatting with them. If I didn't want everything that was in my bag right now, I'd just cancel it...this will be my last bag with them though.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I definitely don't like live chatting with them. If I didn't want everything that was in my bag right now, I'd just cancel it...this will be my last bag with them though.


 have they been really rude to you too?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> have they been really rude to you too?


 Yeah and I emailed them on Friday night and still haven't heard back. I live chatted them and there was definitely someone there, got no reply and it just shut off...when I worked in customer service where I work now I would have gotten fired for closing the live chat window with unanswered responses...they were rude the last time I tried to cancel...and when trying to live chat, they didn't answer me for 20+ minutes and I'd said "hello??" like 3 times after my initial message. It's fun and I like the idea of it, but I don't want to be treated like my money doesn't matter when they can see I've ordered 4 bags in a month.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah and I emailed them on Friday night and still haven't heard back. I live chatted them and there was definitely someone there, got no reply and it just shut off...when I worked in customer service where I work now I would have gotten fired for closing the live chat window with unanswered responses...they were rude the last time I tried to cancel...and when trying to live chat, they didn't answer me for 20+ minutes and I'd said "hello??" like 3 times after my initial message.
> 
> It's fun and I like the idea of it, but I don't want to be treated like my money doesn't matter when they can see I've ordered 4 bags in a month.


 yeah i completely agree. when I told them i wanted to cancel last weekend it took them 15 hours to respond, and even then they told me i should be making more "even" trades. hopefully by the time I get back in the fall they'll have better CS...but we'll see.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

I have a feeling i wont' be getting my items back


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i completely agree. when I told them i wanted to cancel last weekend it took them 15 hours to respond, and even then they told me i should be making more "even" trades. hopefully by the time I get back in the fall they'll have better CS...but we'll see.


 lol, who cares how you trade? You should be able to get the products you want however you can...it's stupid.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

yeah no kidding. well if I dont 'get my items back I wont' really have enough ammo to get the bags I want...in that case I'll probably keep what I have and just trade down the stretchy bracelet for the jewelry stand I want...i'm offering the BCBG crossbody and 2 pieces of jewelry at $108 for both the Hobo and the belted satchel...so we'll see if anyone accepts while i'm writing my paper today! I dont' feel like putting in anymore effort at this point...

i just wanted to get a bag I like and be done with it since I already have 2 earrings I like a wallet and sunglasses


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

Okay, I think I am canceling this bag.


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I think I am canceling this bag.


 Oh no! You don't like anything?


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, who cares how you trade? You should be able to get the products you want however you can...it's stupid.


 Agreed!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I think I am canceling this bag.


 oh no! yeah I think people are being too picky/spoiled with trades now (other people, not us)...I seriously cannot get what I want even with $40 over the price.

Also I put in a trade for your pendant  All i have to trade up is the yellow bangle though...which I know you already have haha and my $35 stretchy bracelets

if only I had the other items that I lost....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Okay now my offer is at $120 for a $70 bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay now my offer is at $120 for a $70 bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think people can be just really attached to their bags. I know at one point Eugenia offered over $100 for my $72 bag, but I just really like it. But if you were offering a smaller bag + extras, I have NO IDEA why someone wouldn't take that awesome trade!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 7, 2012)

I'm definitely over people with 8+ items offering a single item $20-$30 trade for my $50 cuff.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 7, 2012)

No new handbags in the gallery yet to pick from. Wonder if they are going to update more in a few hours? I've been so boring this time around as I got a bag full of things I really liked within the first two days. 




 I got too scared of trading this stuff, even the low price item, and not getting it back.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely over people with 8+ items offering a single item $20-$30 trade for my $50 cuff.


 Yeah that gets old fast! If you have 12 things, 3 of which are really nice bags and clutches, don't offer me 30 dollars for the nicest thing I have. 

That said I was able to get my hands on the blu-ray blush by trading the blu-ray bronzer. Happy with everything other than the bangle in my bag...I want some earrings or those gosh darn coffee cups for it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely over people with 8+ items offering a single item $20-$30 trade for my $50 cuff.


 Oh yeah, me too. But I also see it works for them, which means I will do it next time and really annoy the hell out of everyone. (I was already lowballing slightly at first, but gettting worse and worse...like them.)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Leilani, can you take a picture of yourself with the big buddha glasses on?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm considering taking Kristin's trade for my necklace. now that the people with the black betsey's are being stubborn haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling i wont' be getting my items back


 You shouldn't have traded away the item you got for the trade. They would have taken that out and given you the others back. Now you should just tell them you were out $25 with that trade and look through the gallery and pick 2-3 items you prefer and tell them put any one of them in your bag instead. Also tell them no frigging iphone case! Tell them you don't have one, even if you do! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You shouldn't have traded away the item you got for the trade. They would have taken that out and given you the others back. Now you should just tell them you were out $25 with that trade and look through the gallery and pick 2-3 items you prefer and tell them put any one of them in your bag instead. Also tell them no frigging iphone case! Tell them you don't have one, even if you do! lol


 Bah I know, I just really don't think they'll even respond back to me...that's why I traded it away. And I really don't have an iphone haha so I do hate those items even though they're cute.

Yeah I really dont' think they'll respond back to me...which probably makes this my last bag with them


----------



## lechatonrose (May 7, 2012)

I wish there were a way to "lock" an item in your bag if you know you won't trade it. I'm tired of getting nail polish and $25 bangle offers for my mini ribbon watch


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the trade Eugenia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like that necklace!


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, can you take a picture of yourself with the big buddha glasses on?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm considering taking Kristin's trade for my necklace. now that the people with the black betsey's are being stubborn haha


 Oh exciting


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no! yeah I think people are being too picky/spoiled with trades now (other people, not us)...I seriously cannot get what I want even with $40 over the price.
> 
> ...


 Trade accepted! I just emailed, hope they will let me start over again.


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, can you take a picture of yourself with the big buddha glasses on?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm considering taking Kristin's trade for my necklace. now that the people with the black betsey's are being stubborn haha


 I found this blog post about them when I decided to trade for them 

http://rainbowscupcakesswatches.blogspot.com/2012/04/whats-in-my-little-black-bag.html


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish there were a way to "lock" an item in your bag if you know you won't trade it. I'm tired of getting nail polish and $25 bangle offers for my mini ribbon watch


 I wish there was some setting so that you didn't even have to look at certain offers, it just gives them an automatic pass. Like a checkbox for "I do not wish to view any trades less than 50% value on any of my items.". and "I do not wish to view any trades less than 75% value on any of my items" etc.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah I know, I just really don't think they'll even respond back to me...that's why I traded it away. And I really don't have an iphone haha so I do hate those items even though they're cute.
> 
> Yeah I really dont' think they'll respond back to me...which probably makes this my last bag with them


 Yeah, I'm pretty upset about them not responding to my last email...sucks for them. I could have easily done two bags a month and cut out my other shopping, but now I won't.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Let's say they do think I made a mistake in trading my bag away for a cheap frame, even so, there should also be a warning before you do anything like that. "Warning: You are about to make an uneven trade. Please review. If you still wish to continue press "continue"." I know they could program their computer to watch for trades that might lose 25% or more of value and have the warning. The only problem I see is that lots of the newbies do this, they trade for what they want without looking at value, and that's how we get some of our best stuff and best trades. If they start really thinking about what they are doing, this won't happen anymore and it will make it a lot harder for us! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's say they do think I made a mistake in trading my bag away for a cheap frame, even so, there should also be a warning before you do anything like that. "Warning: You are about to make an uneven trade. Please review. If you still wish to continue press "continue"." I know they could program their computer to watch for trades that might lose 25% or more of value and have the warning. The only problem I see is that lots of the newbies do this, they trade for what they want without looking at value, and that's how we get some of our best stuff and best trades. If they start really thinking about what they are doing, this won't happen anymore and it will make it a lot harder for us! LOL


 Well it warns when you are making a high trade up, so what difference would down make? Either way, I think I'm over it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this blog post about them when I decided to trade for them
> 
> http://rainbowscupcakesswatches.blogspot.com/2012/04/whats-in-my-little-black-bag.html


 Ack! She has those RR earrings I wanted but they didn't have anymore by the time I started my first bag. WAHHHHHH!


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! She has those RR earrings I wanted but they didn't have anymore by the time I started my first bag. WAHHHHHH!


 They are cuter in her pictures than I thought they were on my site.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, can you take a picture of yourself with the big buddha glasses on?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm considering taking Kristin's trade for my necklace. now that the people with the black betsey's are being stubborn haha


 I'm not by my Big Buddha glasses, I have my Betsey ones with me. lol. BUT, I will whenever I get by them again, though it probably won't be helpful to you at that point. LOL. They are pretty large, but I like how they look on me.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

Blahh does anyone want this orange bangle? I'm willing to trade down for the right item...but darn it I want those coffee cups and I've offered everything I have for them lol.


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

I have a question. When you go to accept a two item trade does it indicate in the little pop-up confirmation box that there are two items, or does it just show one. I was able to trade up my $45 earrings for some $50 earrings that have a decent two item trade on them, but when I go to accept it shows that I'm only accepting for one item? No indication of there being a second. For some reason I thought it showed both. I don't want to make a mistake and accept for just one item.

Never mind, I figured it out.

Thank you Eugenia (I think your on MUT). The trade worked out perfectly!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link Kristin! Wahhh those look huge!! maybe I won't take them...blah. I wish my face wasn't so small!  Do you have anything else you'd want to trade up for the necklace?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Tonya, I seem to recall thinking the same way you did the first time I accepted a two item trade. So I'm pretty sure it only shows the one but you do get two.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question. When you go to accept a two item trade does it indicate in the little pop-up confirmation box that there are two items, or does it just show one. I was able to trade up my $45 earrings for some $50 earrings that have a decent two item trade on them, but when I go to accept it shows that I'm only accepting for one item? No indication of there being a second. For some reason I thought it showed both. I don't want to make a mistake and accept for just one item.


 Usually you can click on a little button that says "more items" next to the item pictured when the window pops up.


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tonya, I seem to recall thinking the same way you did the first time I accepted a two item trade. So I'm pretty sure it only shows the one but you do get two.


 Yes, it worked. I got both items and quickly traded away an orange bangle for the silver bracelet I was wanting! Now I still have a $20 item to play with.


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Usually you can click on a little button that says "more items" next to the item pictured when the window pops up.


 It didn't have a "more items" button, which is what confused me. I was looking for that. When I clicked on the second item to accept and it still showed the first item, that clued me in to, OK it is a two item trade. Everything worked out. Thanks.


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link Kristin! Wahhh those look huge!! maybe I won't take them...blah. I wish my face wasn't so small!  Do you have anything else you'd want to trade up for the necklace?


 Not anything that I'm not attached to! No worries!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it worked. I got both items and quickly traded away an orange bangle for the silver bracelet I was wanting! Now I still have a $20 item to play with.


 Yay! I'm glad your trade worked out for you, especially getting back the bracelet.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

I dont' undestand how someone can take $100 worth of crap for a $98 bag and not take my $120 worth of good jewelry???! or when I had a bag with it also... they took a bib? seriously?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It didn't have a "more items" button, which is what confused me. I was looking for that. When I clicked on the second item to accept and it still showed the first item, that clued me in to, OK it is a two item trade. Everything worked out. Thanks.


  I guess I misunderstood the question, but I'm glad you got your trade!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont' undestand how someone can take $100 worth of crap for a $98 bag and not take my $120 worth of good jewelry???! or when I had a bag with it also... they took a bib? seriously?


 omg I HATE the bibs!!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont' undestand how someone can take $100 worth of crap for a $98 bag and not take my $120 worth of good jewelry???! or when I had a bag with it also... they took a bib? seriously?


 There's no explaining some trades. I tried to get good stuff, really nice jewelry or other items that I noticed were trading well, so that I would be prepared to trade up. Nope, sometimes they don't even seem look at what they are getting. I'd offer let's say $77 of unique tradeable stuff, but they would take the shameless necklace and the iphone cover ($56+25=$81) In this case, yes in dollars the other offer was higher, but you generally lose a good $5-10 trading those. Other times, I would still have good stuff, and offer the higher value, but I guess they really wanted that lower value crap?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

I know, I hope the bibs finally sell out and are gone by next month when I open my next bag. I'm sure there will be more "devil" items by then though. lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

another cute bag gone to someone with a $60 necklace...and not my higher valued trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (which included a $60 necklace....)

i'm getting so frustrated!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 7, 2012)

A Steve Madden is up in the gallery now. The black and gold $98 one. Not exactly what I want yet. Cooome oooon snake bag! *stalks LBB on family member's account* LMAO.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 7, 2012)

I let it pass me by and it was giving me a great $134 starting bag with it. I hope I don't regret it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

*waits for Madden snake bag, or the brown/gold weave one, or even the yellow Madden*


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Yeah I seen that they added very very few new bags. Hopefully more are coming.

More of the Steve Madden:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1702/steve-madden-weave-hobo

A different colored Nila Anthony:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2169/nila-anthony-triple-buckle-crossbody

The Big Buddha clutch in black:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1163/big-buddha-foldover-clutch

A couple from Melie Bianco I don't think I've seen before:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2098/melie-bianco-foldover-clutch-with-clasp

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2090/melie-bianco-rhinestone-clutch

MMS Design Studio:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2066/mms-design-studio-printed-straw-clutch

There's a couple other newer ones that I think were added earlier this week. I'm pretty sure those were added today.

Edit: It looks like the Madden bags are sold out already!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

If anyone is thinking of opening a new bag, if you pick basically any bag as your big item I will give you $120 worth of items for it haha. Just in case you don't like any of the bags for yourself and would rather have items to play with


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Also Rilee - If I don't get a bag by the end of the day I'll probably be trading down my $35 necklace for that jewelry stand!! Just in case you still have it by them and you want to trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

I like this photo frame:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1764/umbra-connect-wall-frame

I think that for the most part the newest jewelry pieces are ugly, or at least not my style. I am kinda liking these friendship bracelets though:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1732/presh-by-nicole-apostoli-friendship-bracelet


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

I've stalked this thread about a week and opened my first bag today. I had "loved" an All The Rage bangle but I cannot find it anywhere to offer a trade even though they were new and 5 out of 10 had been purchased already. Does this mean all bags with it have shipped or what?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

Steph, are you interested in this one:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2077/melie-bianco-double-handle-satchel

Because it seems to be trading back and forth a lot, so I don't think that a couple of the ones who have it are all that attached to it. And you might be able to use it to trade for the one you really want too.


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

I love this new photo display. I may have to have a DIY moment.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1763/umbra-photoline-frame


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've stalked this thread about a week and opened my first bag today. I had "loved" an All The Rage bangle but I cannot find it anywhere to offer a trade even though they were new and 5 out of 10 had been purchased already. Does this mean all bags with it have shipped or what?


 What's your name on LBB? Or at least which bangle?


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also Rilee - If I don't get a bag by the end of the day I'll probably be trading down my $35 necklace for that jewelry stand!! Just in case you still have it by them and you want to trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awh, I totally would but someone just offered me the $35 mascara and I think I am going to accept it. Tonight is my last night of trading too (my bag closes first thing tomorrow morning) so I am trying to trade up everything I don't want as much as I can so I can trade it down for stuff I really want before bed (&amp;hopefully it will be a good enough trade that people will give up there stuff, hah).

I really want that hot pink fydelity speaker bag but whoever has it will not budge! I've offered so many things for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Steph, are you interested in this one:
> 
> ...


 I do!! But no one will take my offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm offering a LOT too...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

I"m even offering my other bag with it.

I guess i'm just not meant to have any of the bags this time!!

Also...no word back from LBB about the glitch.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do!! But no one will take my offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm offering a LOT too...


 Bummer! It's like your offers are invisible today!


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m even offering my other bag with it.
> 
> ...


 They wont even address it on live chat?


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

Also, this is the first time that I have had a bag open long enough to get the LBB reminder email that my bag ends soon. Weird.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They wont even address it on live chat?


 nope. they said that they'll e-mail me "later"

i don't know if i should ask them again...it'll be the 4th time...

they are pretty unresponsive.


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. they said that they'll e-mail me "later"
> 
> ...


 That's so ridiculous of them. I bet if you had a question about purchasing a new bag, they'd be all ears!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

The bracelet is the All The Rage Caribbean Tropic Bangle. I can't even pull it up if I'm logged in. The have coral and ivory. This is not the little ivory tropical bangle. http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJBR7406


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The bracelet is the All The Rage Caribbean Tropic Bangle. I can't even pull it up if I'm logged in. The have coral and ivory. This is not the little ivory tropical bangle.
> 
> http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJBR7406


 That one is new. No one has picked it for their first item and LBB hasn't put any into people's bags yet as their second or third. So you can only see it in the gallery if you are logged out. You'll have to wait until someone has it in their bag before you can put in an offer on it.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

When I pulled it up prior to buying my bag it said 5 had already been purchased.... Grrrrrrr. Thank you DonnaJ


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

yay! I got a bag!  It was the one I wanted the least...but I still like it.  And it has 20 offer wow...all under $40 haha. That's sad. Why didn't anyone ever take my offers?!?! I can't believe I traded $120 and it took them that long to accept my offer with everyone else offering $40 items.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

People seriuosly are offering $12 earrings of this bag. this is RIDICULOUS. I can't believe they wouldnt' accept my earlier offers.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I pulled it up prior to buying my bag it said 5 had already been purchased.... Grrrrrrr. Thank you DonnaJ


 I know, I don't understand that, but I've seen it before too. I think it must be something like they had those bracelets before, like back in February and put 5 in bags then, but then warehoused the rest for awhile, and are bringing them back. That's one possible explanation. All I know is that I had my bag open last week and just finished over the weekend. So, not long ago. They didn't have them while I was trading, and I haven't seen them in anyone's bag this week yet.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

Ah well. Thank you. If anyone is interested my name is VintageSpade. on lbb


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People seriuosly are offering $12 earrings of this bag. this is RIDICULOUS. I can't believe they wouldnt' accept my earlier offers.


 I think there are less people trading during the day, and you might have had better luck getting your trade after work hours. I still think there are enough online that someone should have taken your trades, but who knows, maybe they have bags you don't like and didn't put out offers on? The one you got is a really nice bag, but yeah, you should have gotten it for way cheaper than you had to.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah well. Thank you. If anyone is interested my name is VintageSpade. on lbb


 I just added you. I'm Donna Johnson on LBB. And that I am being sent that same bag! I think I'm going to love it, it has so many compartments, and while it's not huge, it seems like a good size. If I can get some decent photos (my camera is over 10 years old) I'll post them. I'm not sure how long it takes for them to ship or for me to get it once it does ship though. They are in California and I'm in New Hampshire, so it might be awhile. I hope not though, my sister's birthday present is in there, and her party is this weekend!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 7, 2012)

Does Betsey Johnson jewelry usually trade well? Also I got my bag today and the robert rose half moon bib necklace was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How does LBB handle damaged items?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just added you. I'm Donna Johnson on LBB. And that I am being sent that same bag! I think I'm going to love it, it has so many compartments, and while it's not huge, it seems like a good size. If I can get some decent photos (my camera is over 10 years old) I'll post them. I'm not sure how long it takes for them to ship or for me to get it once it does ship though. They are in California and I'm in New Hampshire, so it might be awhile. I hope not though, my sister's birthday present is in there, and her party is this weekend!


 I'm in CT and they actually ship from Ontario! I know that if I place my order on the weekend it will come not that monday, but the following monday. Hope that helps!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in CT and they actually ship from Ontario! I know that if I place my order on the weekend it will come not that monday, but the following monday. Hope that helps!


 Darn! It's going to be late then. I'll have to mail it to my sister...in CT! I was raised in CT, Wallingford to be exact. Most of my family is still there. I have a sister in Wallingford (the one who is having a birthday), another in Meriden, another in Newington, and my dad in Canton. My mom is Canadian, and when she and my dad divorced she went back home to Canada.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

I tend to go for HUGE bags but am trying to get smaller ones. I really like the nila anthony tote though. Also, do the Steve Madden snakeskin clutches trade well?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 7, 2012)

UGHH I love the new red Melie Bianco Foldover Clutch. Reminds me a little bit of the rebecca minkoff mini mac!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

yayyy i wanted that heidi clutch!! i'm surprised someone offered it + another item!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 7, 2012)

Wow, Stephanie, your bag is CRAZY amazing!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, Stephanie, your bag is CRAZY amazing!


 I know!! I love it now. And I really did want those feather earrings so this worked out. I did lose a LOT in the trading process plus the small the glitch. I had 11 items at one point and almost worth $400 now it's at about $310. I wish I still had my missing item because I wouldnt' mind having that orange bangle. Oh well though...looks liek they won't be responding to my e-mails/live chat/FB comments.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Also, someone is offering me the purple hope crossbody for my clutch...ahhh tempted. It's SO small though, I really don't like how small the Nica bags are.

I just looked, and the crossbody is smaller than the clutch!! That's insane!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 7, 2012)

I received my first LBB shipment. I just love the Betsy Johnson glasses!! I am really disappointed with the Zad floral bangle. It looks bright and the design is very detailed in the LBB website, but it's dark and has some black/dark patches and the design is not as detailed or sharp. I don't know what it is, but I really do not like many of the ZAD merchandise and think the quality is not as good as some of the other brands. How have some of yours ZAD items compared?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my first LBB shipment. I just love the Betsy Johnson glasses!! I am really disappointed with the Zad floral bangle. It looks bright and the design is very detailed in the LBB website, but it's dark and has some black/dark patches and the design is not as detailed or sharp. I don't know what it is, but I really do not like many of the ZAD merchandise and think the quality is not as good as some of the other brands. How have some of yours ZAD items compared?


 Oh wow the bag and glasses look great! And the bangle looks completely different than the picture!!! I'm glad I ended up trading it for a blush last time at last min.  Honestly, EVERYTHING i've gotten from ZAD had been that way. My earrings are chipping/color is off etc. It's too bad because they look cute in the pictures.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

BTW if anyone is interested in the betsey glasses, on zappos it says the "tort" ones are actually yellow. which is really what it looks like in the picture.  I'm not sure if i'm going to like it...but I do like yellow...so who knows. at least they'll be unique


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

Thats crazy how different it looks!!

I just opened a new bag. I am now just waiting for 2-3 item trades!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

Wow, I went to an office meeting and came back in awe of Stephanie's bag. I'm so jealous!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in CT and they actually ship from Ontario! I know that if I place my order on the weekend it will come not that monday, but the following monday. Hope that helps!


 I think they ship from Ontario, CA (the 909), not Canada.


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the coral jelly in my bag right now and have seen tons of trades go by, even some close to $100. So I would say it is your call whether or not you trade. All depends how much you love the other items being offered. Also, I know there is pictures of the coral jelly on the LBB Facebook page and you're right- it's not as bright as it looks in the photo. I'm okay with that though.


 Thank you! I know, I feel silly now for letting some better trades pass me by earlier, but I guess what changed is that I bought a cool little bag at TJ Maxx yesterday and that opened me up to letting my coral jelly go, which I did end up doing in the middle of the night. Also, I already have a large teal and a large cream (that one from Piperlime), and a mini purple and a mini pink, and those jellies don't fold up. I need a larger apartment for my LBB purchases!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I went to an office meeting and came back in awe of Stephanie's bag. I'm so jealous!


 awww yours still beats mine by far haha. I'm not completely pleased with my glasses (since they're yellow) but i'm not willing to give them up for anything besides the black ones at this point haha.

We both had pretty good rounds this time!! I'm glad that it worked out for me even without LBB's response. I still really want the hobo bag but I'm not sure if I'm willing to trade my clutch down to it...and knowing them they probably won't accept it anyway!  I've never had a clutch before so I think this one will be a good one to have since it's black


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

Man, I don't know about you guys, but for me today has been FULL of $14 trade offers for $60 items. Ugh :/


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww yours still beats mine by far haha. I'm not completely pleased with my glasses (since they're yellow) but i'm not willing to give them up for anything besides the black ones at this point haha.
> 
> We both had pretty good rounds this time!! I'm glad that it worked out for me even without LBB's response. I still really want the hobo bag but I'm not sure if I'm willing to trade my clutch down to it...and knowing them they probably won't accept it anyway!  I've never had a clutch before so I think this one will be a good one to have since it's black


 I think the yellow glasses are kind of cool. I gave up my glasses. They werent trading up, so I decided to try to get 2 little things I like before my bag closes tomorrow.


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I don't know about you guys, but for me today has been FULL of $14 trade offers for $60 items. Ugh :/


 Yes! I feel like maybe everyone has been reading this thread?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

Some are likely me. I' tend to offer for things I like regardless of price. Count me in on the users that wish price was hidden


----------



## koolcryyss (May 7, 2012)

Does Betsey Johnson jewelry usually trade well? Also I got my bag today and the robert rose half moon bib necklace was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How does LBB handle damaged items?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Holy cow Rilee!!! I just saw your bag...you have SO many items!!! And so much makeup! I'm jealous haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some are likely me. I' tend to offer for things I like regardless of price. Count me in on the users that wish price was hidden


 I think that would be a good idea too. However I still don't think people should be offering cheap looking earrings for a HUGE bag or sunglasses. Haha maybe that's just my opinion though


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does Betsey Johnson jewelry usually trade well? Also I got my bag today and the robert rose half moon bib necklace was broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How does LBB handle damaged items?


 yes it does. The last pair I had got me the bcbg crossbody. and this pair I have has gotten offers up to $60 but I like it too much to trade


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow Rilee!!! I just saw your bag...you have SO many items!!! And so much makeup! I'm jealous haha


 Hahah yeah my bag is a little much this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am planning on trading a lot down if no one with the fydelity bag accepts my trade offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

OH someone just opened one up!! Prayingggg they accept.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 7, 2012)

gulp just opened up a new bag. Let's hope I can get a decent one this month! Any tips for a beginner?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

WOW. they e-mailed me back. they said they couldn't find anything that went wrong and that they can't do anything for me besides skip my bag if i want.

i'm speechless.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW. they e-mailed me back. they said they couldn't find anything that went wrong and that they can't do anything for me besides skip my bag if i want.
> 
> i'm speechless.


 lol, forget them. This is ABSOLUTELY my last round with them. Not worth 50 dollars to be treated crappy. :


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

I'm kind of confused, because the only place I can find the Hiedi clutch at is nordstroms and it says it's not a clutch and that it's a purse

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/deux-lux-heidi-messenger-bag/3258523?cm_cat=datafeed&amp;cm_ite=deux_lux_'heidi'_messenger_bag:521362&amp;cm_pla=bags:women:messenger_bag&amp;cm_ven=bizrate&amp;mr:referralID=0185565f-9895-11e1-ac63-001b2166c2c0

I would actually prefer it if it had a strap but I have no idea if that's the same one! It looks like it...but maybe it's a different version?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

That's unfortunate java.... Love the concept but if customer service fails so will they


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of confused, because the only place I can find the Hiedi clutch at is nordstroms and it says it's not a clutch and that it's a purse
> 
> ...


 Oh I actually really like it if it has the strap. I wonder if it is the same one??


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's unfortunate java.... Love the concept but if customer service fails so will they


 I know. And the worst part is that she was kind of passive aggressive snippy with me - saying that I had a good bag anyway and I managed just find with the slip up. Maybe I'm reading that wrong but it seemed like the reason I didn't get my item back is because I have such a good bag already. They probably don't remember that I did also have 2 exchange credits...which they still failed to give me the right amount for.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I actually really like it if it has the strap. I wonder if it is the same one??


I hope so! but looking online it looks liek they also have a hobo one...so I think it's a collection of bags they have. But i have yet to find the "clutch" anywhere besides on a site that keeps saying "access restricted" for some reason..


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of confused, because the only place I can find the Hiedi clutch at is nordstroms and it says it's not a clutch and that it's a purse
> 
> ...


 The measurements are a little different, so it's hard to be sure.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

hmmm yeah who knows! Hopfully it's not HUGE though. My only concern is that I'll leave it somewhere...I'm so used to crossbodys! I don't even wear shoulder bags!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 7, 2012)

How well do the nica crossbody bags trade? I have a chance to get the purple one but I'm really not a big fan of it


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

I think there are several styles of "Heidi" so I don't think you are getting the one with the strap. The top of that bag dips, where the clutch looks like it's straight across.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

I'm shocked that they aren't going to do anything. They may not see that anything happened on their end, but it's obvious that the trade was very uneven, and if you say it isn't the trade you wanted, that should be good enough to give you the difference at least.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm shocked that they aren't going to do anything. They may not see that anything happened on their end, but it's obvious that the trade was very uneven, and if you say it isn't the trade you wanted, that should be good enough to give you the difference at least.


yeah exactly. i seriously think it's because she looked at my bag and thought "eh, good enough". Yours was such a huge different that i'm sure they felt bad and knew you would cancel if it wasn't fix. whereas i'm sure they knew I would still keep mine...


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

I got an LBB today! It has the Charley Clutch, Gorjana Cooper Necklace, Audrey bracelet, and the long Lydell necklace. My camera kind of sucks, but here are pictures.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Bah, someone is offering me the Nica Sinead bag!!! I kind of want to take it because I want a bag with a strap haha...hmmm i'll wait a few min and then decide.  I really want the hobo bag still! maybe i'll take the nica one and then try to trade down to the hobo one


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

that's so weird!! someone is offering the clutch for this bag also! I wonder why they didn't just accept the offer instead of making a new one?

This bag is pretty cute actually, I looks like it's big enough to fit my laptop and take to class  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

should I try for the hobo bag?

The clutch was really cute but when I do go out I go dancing with my boyfriend...and lord knows I do not need to have something to hold onto and worry about losing when I'm drunk haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an LBB today! It has the Charley Clutch, Gorjana Cooper Necklace, Audrey bracelet, and the long Lydell necklace. My camera kind of sucks, but here are pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh the jewelry is gorgeous!!! I'm glad I gave you that one necklace, it's so cute but not me. I'm glad it found a good home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm glad you gave it to me too! I'm wearing it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah well. Thank you. If anyone is interested my name is VintageSpade. on lbb


 Do I have anything I can trade you for your Peacock Jewelry tree? Other than the leather and chain cuff anything is up for grabs.  You can find me under Lori Ann.  Same avatar pic as here.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

lol someone's offering me 2 sets of the mugs for my bag. how did they get 2?!?!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

YAYYY I got my belted bag!! I wanted this almost as much as the hobo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAYYY I got my belted bag!! I wanted this almost as much as the hobo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YAY! I'm trying to get one of the steve madden hobos but it looks like the people never come on! I don't understand how some people can buy from lbb without trading at all. Or not being constantly looking at trades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 7, 2012)

So I totally cancelled my bag. It was not interesting me. I went all goodwill towards the end. Let's see what kinds of new stuff they have. *rubs hands together evilly*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! I'm trying to get one of the steve madden hobos but it looks like the people never come on! I don't understand how some people can buy from lbb without trading at all. Or not being constantly looking at trades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it's funny because i was waiting forever for someone to accept my trade...but the minute I had a nice bag, they accepted RIGHT AWAY. Hmmmm...seems to me that people just aren't rejecting their trades in case they change their mind.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a nice necklace or pair of earrings they don't want around the 40-45 range? I'm debating trading my small crossbody now that I have this big belted bag...I really dont' need all these bags! I've already gotten 3 from LBB so far. I really want a nice necklace!


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's funny because i was waiting forever for someone to accept my trade...but the minute I had a nice bag, they accepted RIGHT AWAY. Hmmmm...seems to me that people just aren't rejecting their trades in case they change their mind.


 Lucky!! You have a great bag!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!! You have a great bag!


thanks!! the clutch is really cute, and I still would like it...but I just dont' trust myself with things that don't have straps or handles haha


----------



## maryissa (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's funny because i was waiting forever for someone to accept my trade...but the minute I had a nice bag, they accepted RIGHT AWAY. Hmmmm...seems to me that people just aren't rejecting their trades in case they change their mind.


 Ahh mhm, they should start rejecting my trades so that I know if I should offer more.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

Just closed my bag and emailed them to cancel my account. I've officially accumulated all the cargo make up I want from their site, lol.


----------



## CaliMel (May 7, 2012)

I emailed them to cancel my bag that had the earrings. I traded so badly on that one that it just wasn't worth the money at all.

My other bag has one of the Disney necklaces, and I LOVE that necklace so much, so that bag I am keeping, and I'm keeping my other bag. I have the steve madden clutch and then I'm trying to trade for the doublehandled satchel. I ended up trading my horseshoe necklace and the sunglasses for the bag, but that's fine with me because I have sooo many sunglasses already.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

I didn't see anything right now LoriAnn


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

FYI- I called to get my bag canceled because my bag was suppose to end tomorrow and I didn't want to get stuck with it. It is very quick on the phone!


----------



## VivGee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI- I called to get my bag canceled because my bag was suppose to end tomorrow and I didn't want to get stuck with it. It is very quick on the phone!


 I did the same thing today. Emily cancelled it immediately. I heart her.


----------



## VivGee (May 7, 2012)

OMG LoriAnn! I love all of your favorites on LBB! We're so LBB Soulmates. lol


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG LoriAnn! I love all of your favorites on LBB! We're so LBB Soulmates. lol


 woohooo! Pretty much if it's black, silver, blue or purple, I'm on it!


----------



## geniabeme (May 7, 2012)

Sooo if I don't start getting some 2-3 item trades that AT LEAST match my retail price, I want to cancel. Every since LBB.. this is the only thread I've been on. Ha.


----------



## VivGee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woohooo! Pretty much if it's black, silver, blue or purple, I'm on it!


 Hahaha Awesomesauce BB.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 7, 2012)

Wow the Betsy bow earrings are crazy popular!


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

I think I might trade my piggy ring : ( It is the only thing I am getting 2 item offers for and I want to get a couple low priced items before I close my bag and everything else I have that I don't want to keep is too high to trade down. If any of you are interested and can beat or match a $45 two item trade, it is all yours... *wahh* bye piggy.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

Another entry in the category "trades that make no sense": I traded my horseshoe necklace even for the betsey house necklace. At the time, I had two other trades in there, and each was the horseshoe necklace plus a $30 or $40 other item. I'm pretty stoked, but lol at the person not wanting a free extra item.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another entry in the category "trades that make no sense": I traded my horseshoe necklace even for the betsey house necklace. At the time, I had two other trades in there, and each was the horseshoe necklace plus a $30 or $40 other item. I'm pretty stoked, but lol at the person not wanting a free extra item.


 Something like that makes me think the person doesn't go through all their offers but just takes the first acceptable one they see.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every since LBB.. this is the only thread I've been on. Ha.


 Me too mostly, even when I don't have a bag. I'm still living vicariously through those of you who do and love watching the trades.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

Aaaand the trading down has begun. T-10 hours until my bag is closed. (I wish I wouldn't have woken up so early to open it, hah). Didn't quite get to $500. My total now is $479 but I plan on going pretty low to get some $20 items I really want.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aaaand the trading down has begun. T-10 hours until my bag is closed. (I wish I wouldn't have woken up so early to open it, hah). Didn't quite get to $500. My total now is $479 but I plan on going pretty low to get some $20 items I really want.


 I have blah $30 and $40 items I could lump into a trade for you if you have something big and good and that price level is a good split for you.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer! But all my big items are the ones I want to keep, hah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a bunch of $20-$30 items now that I am planning to trade down to stuff I really want before I close my bag for good.


 No problem--I'm just trying to plan out my own next day or so. Good luck!


----------



## theredwonder (May 7, 2012)

Had a high of $483 and the bag closes tomorrow afternoon. Im hoping for one of the sequin bags for my Steve Madden rope tote. Hopefully I will wake up to good news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (May 7, 2012)

No one wants to give up their kenneth cole watch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

hey everyone, im willing to trade my steve madden snake foldover clutch for a good trade, either one good iten, or 2-3 smaller items. let me know if anyone is really interested


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone, im willing to trade my steve madden snake foldover clutch for a good trade, either one good iten, or 2-3 smaller items. let me know if anyone is really interested


Your name looks familiar, I think you're the one that traded me the nica bag for my bow clutch!! If so, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm debating trading my crossbody down to the cute green and blue scarf...someone made an offer for it earlier but I was at a movie (Avengers!!).  Either that or I may try to get some makeup...or the book ends picture frame...havent' decided yet. So if anyone wants the crossbody just a heads up that I MAY be trading down tomorrow morning.

Also someone is offering me the light brown belted bag for my dark brown one...hmmmm. Which color do you guys think is better?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

okay someone must be reading this thread because that girl just offered me the scarf for my crossbody haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

in case anyone was wondering, they have some disney couture items (including the Wish necklace) on this site for pretty cheap.

http://www.karmaloop.com/browse?PageSize=50&amp;VendorId=337


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

Just got the shipping notification from UPS that my package will be here Wednesday, but I leave for the airport Wednesday at 10am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luckily my roommate will be home to bring it in the house. I wanted to travel with my new purse!


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your name looks familiar, I think you're the one that traded me the nica bag for my bow clutch!! If so, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 
hey! What name are you under at lbb? Don't think it was me you traded with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the light brown belted bag is gorgeous!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 8, 2012)

Javagirl, you can usually find 20-30% off codes for karmaloop.


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

If anyone wants the Steve Madden Rope Tote, you can have it for the Vince Camuto Square Bangles + a small evener.


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 8, 2012)

My bag is officially closed : ( I'm gonna try my best to wait it out until the 1st of the month for my next one. We'll see how well that goes, hah


----------



## duckee626 (May 8, 2012)

New to the board and I'm on my 2nd LBB, love the site it's so addicting!  Anyone have any luck trading the purple leopard ipad case for anything good?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

Got my all accessories, $330ish LBB in and everything was fantastic, except for the ONE item I didn't budge on trading, my Jardin Moroccan earrings was missing a crystal and it was not in the bag loose or I would have just glued it back on and saved me from dealing with CS. 






I'm emailing LBB right now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

That said, the BEST thing I did last time was to accept the offer to get the Gorjana Audrey earrings (on my last day of trading, in trade for my precious Cargo Tonga) to go with my Gorjana Audrey charm bracelet (I wasn't about to let go of). It's *real* jewelry, delicate yet STUNNING in person. I've been wearing both the bracelet and earrings since I got them last night, they are SOOOO GORGEOUS! 

Seriously, this photo does not do the set justice. Plus I'm irritated I didn't make sure to rub off any finger prints before I took the picture with my DSLR. 



 I'm such a huge Gorjana fan now! These two items alone was worth the $59 (I pay CA sales tax), in my opinion.

A little FYI on the bracelet, it's TINY. I have super small wrists and was *thrilled* to see how tiny it is, but I'm sure people with "bigger sized average" and "big" wrists would not be thrilled to see the size of it. I regularly buy 6 inch and 6 1/4 inch bracelets and this bracelet fits me beautifully. It can go up my wrist a little bit or sit slightly dangly on my lower wrist. Anyway, something I noticed that I thought I would share.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

I just looked on LBB and the site lists it as 7 inches. It's a small 7 in. then, IMO. All I know is that it's puuurrrrfect for those of us with tiny wrists, finally!


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

Holy crap do they look different then the photos! They really need to get a better photographer/editor! And all the jewelry needs to be fashioned on a model!

I love that bracelet even more now. Hopefully it'll still be around by June 1st.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

ahhh i only have a half hour left for my bag!! I can't decide what to do about my bags!

Do I get the light brown or the dark brown?

Should I keep my crossbody or try to trade it for jewelry?


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

R &amp; Em on Haute Look today!! I see some bags that are lbb! I love everything! Im really tempted by a few.

http://www.hautelook.com/event/15791randemwh


----------



## Christi Z (May 8, 2012)

You guys can get the live notes pouch with the r&amp;em sale too. Only $7!


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh i only have a half hour left for my bag!! I can't decide what to do about my bags!
> 
> ...


 I like the earrings you got!

I have 5 hours left. I want my Madden tote to trade! I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Fashionb (May 8, 2012)

Is anybody interested in the RJ Graziano Beaded Stretch Bracelet (the green and blue one)?  I'd like to trade for something else.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

also, in case anyone is interested, R&amp;EM is on hautelook!

edit: oops looks like you beat me too it!

And Kristin - I really like them too! I've wanted them for awhile, the last time I had them I traded them down to two items so i'm glad i'm getting them this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelley6301 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!  I got the Mini Gig Crossbody in my first LBB and I love it.  It's the perfect size.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

what are you looking to trade for in exchange of your madden tote?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys can get the live notes pouch with the r&amp;em sale too. Only $7!


 ohh the pink studded wallet I've been trying to trade for is on there too! I love hautelook so much.


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

I found the leaf stretch bracelet on karamaloop if anyone wants to see the pictures, it's in gold, but the one on LBB is silver.

http://www.karmaloop.com/product/The-Leaf-Statement-Bracelet-in-Gold/245572


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

anyone interested in the steve madden snake foldover clutch?


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what are you looking to trade for in exchange of your madden tote?


 One of the sequin Deux Lux bags, the Vince Camuto Square bangles plus an evener, BCBG watch plus something, I'm pretty open. I've gotten good trade offers on it, but nothing that wouldn't take me a while to trade to what I want.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

are we talking about the yellow tote?


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are we talking about the yellow tote?


 Yes


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

I wish i had something smaller to add with my bcbg watch....love that bag! good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

ahhh i'm actually excited for my bag to ship so I can start working on my papers hard core haha. I've gotten a lot done already but it'll be nice to not have any distractions!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my all accessories, $330ish LBB in and everything was fantastic, except for the ONE item I didn't budge on trading, my Jardin Moroccan earrings was missing a crystal and it was not in the bag loose or I would have just glued it back on and saved me from dealing with CS.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully they can just get Jardin to send you a replacement for the earrings. I know you really want those and not the credit for your next bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Hopefully they can just get Jardin to send you a replacement for the earrings. I know you really want those and not the credit for your next bag.


 yeah i'm hoping they get back to you about it! my faith in their CS has gone down a little from my experience with them over the past couple weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it seems like they're always good about replacements


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> One of the sequin Deux Lux bags, the Vince Camuto Square bangles plus an evener, BCBG watch plus something, I'm pretty open. I've gotten good trade offers on it, but nothing that wouldn't take me a while to trade to what I want.


 I put out a decent trade for you, and I put it out there for a few others. I'll see if I end up with another sparkly bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully they can just get Jardin to send you a replacement for the earrings. I know you really want those and not the credit for your next bag.


 I really hope so too. It was the one item I stuck to. It somehow ended up becoming my main item.


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put out a decent trade for you, and I put it out there for a few others. I'll see if I end up with another sparkly bag.


 If you do you can definitely have mine!

My bag ends in about 4 hours though.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

I'm willing to give away my bcbg watch for either a handbag or 2/3 or 3/4 smaller items of equal value or more, let me know if anyone really wants that watch


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

The weird thing about that watch, I was so determined to have it at first, but the more I looked at it, I thought it was impractical. One thing I don't like is that there aren't any numbers on the face, but also the band is satin. Can you imagine how dirty it will get and fast. It would have to be saved for special occasions only.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean, its not practical at all, with the ribbons and everything. That being said i still really love it! lol


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

I want the Kenneth Cole New York Classic Square Watch! I don't know why, considering that I can't tell time very well anymore. 

Edit: They released a lot of those green watches at the same time! There are 20 people who have them right now. I feel like theres a glitch in the gallery where people choose because for a while it said 5 out of 10.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

yea there are 20 people out there with that watch! its still crazy popular though!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 8, 2012)

I got my bag yesterday &lt;3 love my stuff. The clutch is even more gorgeous in real life.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

Donna your bag is so cute! love the Betsey Johnson earrings!


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2012)

YES! I waited up last night &amp; was able to snag a Deux Lux Felix Sequin Duffle Bag ($98)! My other two extras were a pair of Rain Double Disk Earrings ($28) &amp; a Gorjana Leo Bracelet Charm ($55). Not sure if I should trade some of the extras or keep them.

What do you gals think?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

I'm in love with my BCBG clutch still too! It's so romantic looking. And ugggh, I'm so upset at myself for passing up that bangle multiple times. 



 It's beautiful.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! I waited up last night &amp; was able to snag a Deux Lux Felix Sequin Duffle Bag ($98)! My other two extras were a pair of Rain Double Disk Earrings ($28) &amp; a Gorjana Leo Bracelet Charm ($55). Not sure if I should trade some of the extras or keep them.
> 
> What do you gals think?


 Whoa, those are some crazy good extras!


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whoa, those are some crazy good extras!


 I know, when I saw the price of my bag I believe it was around $176.


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yea there are 20 people out there with that watch! its still crazy popular though!


 Is anyone offering you their Kenneth Cole Watch?


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

I just realized why I always ship early. I have 3 hours left and I'm going nuts!

No one is checking their trades! I don't have many sequin bag responses and no one with the owl banks are passing or accepting my bangle offer. I'm too stressed to wait until the end!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with my BCBG clutch still too! It's so romantic looking. And ugggh, I'm so upset at myself for passing up that bangle multiple times.
> 
> ...


 So agree! it's a very romantic looking clutch. Yeah, I got some pretty tempting trade offers for the bangle but never could let it go!


----------



## VivGee (May 8, 2012)

SO excited to have my sequin duffle! Trying to do a 3 item trade for the matching wristlet! And also I cancelled my bag yesterday which had a referral credit in it. I was afraid I would end up opening a new bag and not getting the credit. That's exactly what happened when I opened the bag this morning. So I called up Emily and she's going to have the referral credit guy put an extra item in my bag. Blah.


----------



## VivGee (May 8, 2012)

I saw a few of these this morning. So awesome! Happy trading!


----------



## VivGee (May 8, 2012)

Btw, R &amp; Em bags are on Hautelook right now. The wallets are going for $15 if anyone wanted those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

nope not now, i think there was 1 offer a day before but it disappeared


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone offering you their Kenneth Cole Watch?


nope not now, there was 1 offer a day before but it disappeared


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday &lt;3 love my stuff. The clutch is even more gorgeous in real life.


 I want it ALL!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, its not practical at all, with the ribbons and everything. That being said i still really love it! lol


 Yes, but I had hoped to wear it all summer, with sundresses, shorts and a cute pastel top, etc. But I kept thinking, it won't be long before it's grungy and I would hate that. I'd wonder if I had to take it to a jeweler or a dry cleaner to clean it! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized why I always ship early. I have 3 hours left and I'm going nuts!
> 
> No one is checking their trades! I don't have many sequin bag responses and no one with the owl banks are passing or accepting my bangle offer. I'm too stressed to wait until the end!


 Next time, I'm shipping early. Or at least I will try to have everything I want by the sixth day. That last day is too damn nerve wracking just waiting for people to get online and check their trades before your clock runs out!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

I traded up to $38 to trade down to $30 for that Cargo bronzer. People with makeup were not budging today at all! I'm so happy though because the description of that bronzer sounds interesting. I'm also happy because I only had an ELF bronzer that was just "okay", nothing great and I was almost out. So YAAAAY!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded up to $38 to trade down to $30 for that Cargo bronzer. People with makeup were not budging today at all! I'm so happy though because the description of that bronzer sounds interesting. I'm also happy because I only had an ELF bronzer that was just "okay", nothing great and I was almost out. So YAAAAY!


 Cargo is such a good brand. I really wish I had made sure to trade for something from them in my bag. Oh well, I still intend to open at least one more bag, and if I can't get any Cargo then, I will be shopping sales until I do get it! (I already have one blush in Mendocino).


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

yeah i'm definitely obsessed with cargo now. I was going to try and trade my crossbody for the med kit...but I REALLY don't need anymore blush right now!! I have around 6 that I use on a regular basis...and one that I don't haha. I'm not sure how long it will take me to get through all of this!!

For those of you that have a ton of makeup like me - how long does it take you to use up your blush? Just out of curiosity. I feel bad buying anymore with how much I have right now. So i'm glad I got earrings instead...though i'm not sure how the tribal ones will look on me!


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

so do you guys think the steve madden snake foldover is better or the bcbg triangle flap crossbody in in green? I have an offer and i'm so confused!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

To keep, or trade? To keep I prefer the Madden clutch (which I have as well right now).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That said, the BEST thing I did last time was to accept the offer to get the Gorjana Audrey earrings (on my last day of trading, in trade for my precious Cargo Tonga) to go with my Gorjana Audrey charm bracelet (I wasn't about to let go of). It's *real* jewelry, delicate yet STUNNING in person. I've been wearing both the bracelet and earrings since I got them last night, they are SOOOO GORGEOUS!
> 
> ...


 
Love the earrings and bracelet! I have the necklace from a previous bag and I love how dainty it is!  I am trying to get the earrings now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so do you guys think the steve madden snake foldover is better or the bcbg triangle flap crossbody in in green? I have an offer and i'm so confused!


 I like both but prefer the Madden.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

Man they have some amazing new items in the gallery!! I'm so LBBed out though at this point I don't even want to start a new bag haha. I'm just going to watch you guys now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

To keep! Thanks guys, helped make up my mind!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so do you guys think the steve madden snake foldover is better or the bcbg triangle flap crossbody in in green? I have an offer and i'm so confused!


 It also depends on what size you prefer. The BCBG is 7.5" X 6" and the Madden is 13.5" X 7". The BCBG also has a strap, the Madden doesn't.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

The BCBG watch... 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYfo2NUjyjo

It's SUPER pretty!


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

I'm willing to trade for it for equal or more value! it IS gorgeous....


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It also depends on what size you prefer. The BCBG is 7.5" X 6" and the Madden is 13.5" X 7". The BCBG also has a strap, the Madden doesn't.


I just checked the dimensions and I'm so relieved I didnt take that trade! I prefer bigger clutches and bags. I was so disappointed in the Nica hope crossbody last time, it was soo small, looked much bigger in the picture.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

The Nila Anthony fug cute bag I got a few LBBs ago.  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-ZzDDP21cM


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Nila Anthony fug cute bag I got a few LBBs ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-ZzDDP21cM


 That bag is monstrous! omg I'm so glad I didn't order it...I thought it would be cute, but WAY HUGE.


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

My trade ended. I kept the rope tote. I think it may grow on me and be good for summer. Can't be disappointed with all the good stuff though!


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

The crossbody is fairly small. It's actually smaller than the Inca striped "clutch" that is large enough to be an Ipad holder!

I like smaller bags for the crossbody kind, so I really like it, but it's by no means a huge handbag or anything like that. Also, the color is more muted.

I took a photo of the two next to each other just so people can see.

The BCBG one would be good for a concert or somewhere where you need a bag that's easy to carry but will hold a wallet and a phone. It's pretty flat and compact, and the lining isn't thickly padded, but it's sturdy.

The clutch is more like a giant pouch with a zipper compartment inside and the lining is sooo nice. It's a pretty polka dot fabric. This is a big bag that would be good for traveling to put it in your suitcase, or take on the plane as a carry on purse because it can hold a bunch of stuff. I just really really wish it had a strap with it!


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My trade ended. I kept the rope tote. I think it may grow on me and be good for summer. Can't be disappointed with all the good stuff though!


wow that's a lot of items! enjoy!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Nila Anthony fug cute bag I got a few LBBs ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-ZzDDP21cM


 It's gigantic! And so are the Robert Rose earrings!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My trade ended. I kept the rope tote. I think it may grow on me and be good for summer. Can't be disappointed with all the good stuff though!


 That's definitely a fantastic haul and for only $50! You can't beat that!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

Fabulous haul! I was trying and trying to get a trade that you wanted so I could trade with you, but it wasn't happening, or at least not happening in the 3 hours left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My trade ended. I kept the rope tote. I think it may grow on me and be good for summer. Can't be disappointed with all the good stuff though!


----------



## geniabeme (May 8, 2012)

Awesome bag! Im so jealous of all of you who have multiple bags!! 



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My trade ended. I kept the rope tote. I think it may grow on me and be good for summer. Can't be disappointed with all the good stuff though!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's gigantic! And so are the Robert Rose earrings!


 LOL! But I strangely love it. My husband thinks it looks very Harajuku girl. hahaha.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The crossbody is fairly small. It's actually smaller than the Inca striped "clutch" that is large enough to be an Ipad holder!
> 
> ...


 I think I would probably use it for my makeup bag. I like a big one for travel, so I can put favorite palettes in there and lots of different stuff in case I change my mind about what I want to wear. I'd like the crossbody for any time you are going out and don't need much more than your wallet and phone, which is most of the time for me! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! But I strangely love it. My husband thinks it looks very Harajuku girl. hahaha.


 I would lose everything in it. My daily bag is probably 1/3rd the size of that and I call it the bottomless pit, that one would be more like the black hole or the abyss! I'd use it as a weekend suitcase! LMAO!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

The Steve Madden rope tote, in brown!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YUNbCBmflo


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BCBG watch...
> 
> ...


 It really is and that watch pendant is much larger than I expected. I thought it would be small and delicate. I want it! I guess from now on I will expect anything by ZAD to be huge! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Steve Madden rope tote, in brown!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YUNbCBmflo


 Nice! I love both of the Robert Rose earrings too.


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome bag! Im so jealous of all of you who have multiple bags!!


 I was SOOOO close to taking your clutch trade! While I was thinking about it, my bag ended


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked the dimensions and I'm so relieved I didnt take that trade! I prefer bigger clutches and bags. I was so disappointed in the Nica hope crossbody last time, it was soo small, looked much bigger in the picture.


 The picture is of the bag next to the mannequin is so wrong! I wish it was that size tho. I pull out a tape measure out now when I'm picking a bag on lbb.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

OOOOOoooooo I want this Vince Camuto bracelet. Love the Madden earrings, the Gorjanas are nice too, but I would have kept the mismatched cupcakes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1omRSh_3e4I

(Skip the first minute and a half)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The picture is of the bag next to the mannequin is so wrong! I wish it was that size tho. I pull out a tape measure out now when I'm picking a bag on lbb.


 LOL I have a yardstick out.


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

Question: What is everyone's favorite item they have received from LBB so far? 

Mine is the Jenny Bird Hear me Roar Bangle. I thought it would be weird at first, but it's small enough to be pretty classy!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

My Gorjana Audrey bracelet and earrings, hands down. 






But I also love both glasses I got, my Hello Kitty watch (SO big and cute!), that gloriously gorgeous Lydell $60 necklace, my BCBG clutch, all of my Robert Rose jewelry, all of my Cargo, and the very first Kenneth Jay Lane black/sparkly cuff I got.

That said, all of the things I didn't mention I really like too, but those are the stand outs.


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

My favorite was the Steve Madden Woven Satchel, I use it everyday now, even my boyfriend likes it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And my mom stole my Nila Anthony Striped Messenger Bag. LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

I got an email back about my defective earrings and Emily said there are no more in stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( So she said I could either choose a bag credit or refund. Of course I went with the bag credit. 



 There are some earrings on LBB that are $2 or so cheaper that I really want, so I asked if those could be added to my current bag before my bag closes tomorrow. Figured I wasn't asking for tooooo much by wanting a cheaper item. lol. And, we could get the issue of bag credit solved right now. If they wait and give it to me in my next bag, they give me a $32-$36ish dollar item can turn into all sorts of trades, so it's also probably cheaper for them to go ahead and not give me extra ammo next time.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

how well does the gorjana horse shoe necklace trade?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

This one you can skip to 6:50. I love the Kenneth Cole watch, the Robert Rose earrings are okay. I would wear them. That Dauplaise ring, not so much. But she's doing two boxes, the BCBG sequin clutch is beautiful but I can't think when I would possibly use it, but what I really wanted you all to see is the Madden bracelet. This is the second video that I've seen someone receive one of those broken. They must be really delicate and easy to break, so avoid those if they bring them back!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLHUe-2B2OA


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how well does the gorjana horse shoe necklace trade?


 That's hard to say now. For awhile there was only one or two and they traded well, but didn't they give them in several bags on Sunday or Monday?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one you can skip to 6:50. I love the Kenneth Cole watch, the Robert Rose earrings are okay. I would wear them. That Dauplaise ring, not so much. But she's doing two boxes, the BCBG sequin clutch is beautiful but I can't think when I would possibly use it, but what I really wanted you all to see is the Madden bracelet. This is the second video that I've seen someone receive one of those broken. They must be really delicate and easy to break, so avoid those if they bring them back!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLHUe-2B2OA


 I've seen the two videos with the broken Madden bracelet too! And it looked to me like they both broke in the same exact place.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 8, 2012)

The Melie Bianco Lock and Key Mini Satchel has some awesome offers. I had 76 when I got the bag!


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one you can skip to 6:50. I love the Kenneth Cole watch, the Robert Rose earrings are okay. I would wear them. That Dauplaise ring, not so much. But she's doing two boxes, the BCBG sequin clutch is beautiful but I can't think when I would possibly use it, but what I really wanted you all to see is the Madden bracelet. This is the second video that I've seen someone receive one of those broken. They must be really delicate and easy to break, so avoid those if they bring them back!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLHUe-2B2OA


 OOO! I do love that Kenneth Cole Watch! Soooo cuteee! I think my newest addiction are to watches! I wish they brought back some of the steven madden jewerly, but nothing too delicate like that.


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

I took a photo of the stuff I'm sending back to LBB, but I wanted to have a picture so people could see what the items look like in real life!


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

What was wrong with the Carol Dauplaise 3 Row Stretch Bracelet?


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took a photo of the stuff I'm sending back to LBB, but I wanted to have a picture so people could see what the items look like in real life!


 Everything is HUGE!!!!

What is wrong with the leaf bracelets? Sizing? I think they are adorable.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

I *love* that 3 row stretch bracelet. So pretty! I mildly love those colorful earrings too, and super love the fringe necklace like it.

The colorful fringe necklace that's like those earrings has a definite Native American/tribal flair. I keep debating trading for it.


----------



## geniabeme (May 8, 2012)

Why are returning all of them?!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

I wish someone would trade me like 4 or 5 cheap items for my Madden clutch so I can go crazy in the $12 to $20 accessory area of LBB before my bag closes.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

You know those lucite clutches? They are tiny! Check it out here at about 3:50. (She also has an R &amp; Em bag, the Cargo Med Kit, and the wall hangings that look like hand mirrors.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsZzLIDti84


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

I like the 3 row stretch, but it doesn't fit my weird wrists very well. =(

I have too big of wrists to wear it comfortably.

That's why I'm returning the leaf bangles too. I wish I had smaller wrists!


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why are returning all of them?!


The bracelets don't fit my weirdly large wrists comfortably, I can barely fit my hand through the leaf bangles. =(

(I'm 5'8", so they're proportionate to me, but still too large for most "average" size bracelets)

The turqouise earrings are too big for my liking, the other dangly earrings are cute but feel really cheaply made so I'd rather get something else instead, The ZAD multicolor earrings are cute as well, but they're kind of meh to me so I'd rather return them, same with the other teardrop shaped ones. Those are the only earrings I'm leaning towards keeping, just because I love dangly earrings. The faux bone bracelet isn't as neon as I had hoped it would be.

They're not bad items or anything, but they're just not super comfortable for me to wear, or not exactly my style once I saw them in person. I'd rather send them back instead of keeping items I'm ambivilant about, and hopefully someone else who loves them can get them!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 8, 2012)

> I got my bag yesterday &lt;3 love my stuff. The clutch is even more gorgeous in real life.


 Oh goodness. Who is that bangle by?.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 8, 2012)

GirlyEnthusiast who is that bangle by?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know those lucite clutches? They are tiny! Check it out here at about 3:50. (She also has an R &amp; Em bag, the Cargo Med Kit, and the wall hangings that look like hand mirrors.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsZzLIDti84


 lol she is so funny! haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

For awhile I was beginning to think that everything on LBB is gigantic. I guess not. Check out the Nila Anthony fringe bag here too, it's tiny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0MRamZXHlY


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For awhile I was beginning to think that everything on LBB is gigantic. I guess not. Check out the Nila Anthony fringe bag here too, it's tiny!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0MRamZXHlY


 Whoa I didn't picture it to be so tiny!


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 8, 2012)

Have to take some pictures of recent LBB hauls. The ZAD dreamcatcher necklace is huge! But I'm a children's librarian and we're doing a bedtime storytime this summer and the large size will be good for all the kids to be able to see it, so I think I'll keep it.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 8, 2012)

My favorite item so far has been the sparkly KJL cuff.  I'm pretty partial to the Steve Madden Owl cuff too. I'm a sucker for large statement bracelets.


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 8, 2012)

My favorite so far is a Maja green fringe crossbody bag they put out in March. I loved it so much I actually way over-traded in a second LBB just to get a backup in case something happens to it.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/745/maja-fringe-crossbody-bag

 

Has anybody else gotten a backup of something they LOVED on LBB? Or am I just weird?


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

I feel like the things that should be big, like the purses, are tiny, and then the things that you would expect to be small, like earrings and stuff, are gigantic! It's really odd. Their color representation is wrong too, and I think their bracelets run pretty small, personally.

At least they take returns!


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite so far is a Maja green fringe crossbody bag they put out in March. I loved it so much I actually way over-traded in a second LBB just to get a backup in case something happens to it.
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/745/maja-fringe-crossbody-bag


 
Ohh that bag is gorgeous!! I wish they had had that when I signed up! I would have picked that.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite item so far has been the sparkly KJL cuff.  I'm pretty partial to the Steve Madden Owl cuff too. I'm a sucker for large statement bracelets.


 I lovelove my sparkly KJL cuff too! It was so worth it! I'm still thankful for your video because it inspired me to pick it.


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

Still looking to trade my bcbg watch for anyone whos interested. Or my Madden snake clutch. I'm glad everyones posting pictures so we can look at actual sizes. My fave item from lbb is my R&amp;em woodstock satchel! Sooooo CUTE!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

WHOA! Did any of you have any idea of the size of the Steve Madden hobo bags? I was putting in trades for $30+ over the price to try to get one of these and now I'm glad I didn't get the trade. They are ENORMOUS!!! I think the girl could probably fit inside of it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjAQwUySbXA


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite so far is a Maja green fringe crossbody bag they put out in March. I loved it so much I actually way over-traded in a second LBB just to get a backup in case something happens to it.
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/745/maja-fringe-crossbody-bag


 You're just weird... LMAO! I don't blame you, that bag is beautiful. I saw the blue one and wanted it so bad, but by the time I discovered LBB it was just in peoples favorites and nowhere to be found on the site.


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen a photo or video with the Betsey Johnson Square Frame Sunglasses? It says Tortoise for the color, but on LBB they look really yellow.


----------



## geniabeme (May 8, 2012)

Just got my first bag today! I posted lots of pics on my blog: http://www.geniabeme.com/2012/05/little-black-bag-review-april-bag.html. I am returning two things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

Someone really needs to trade me 4-5 cheap things for my Madden clutch before my bag closes tomorrow morning, so I can go have fun in the $12-$18 price range. I don't even want to trade up, I have a few earrings/bracelets/necklaces I want and nail wraps. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my first bag today! I posted lots of pics on my blog: http://www.geniabeme.com/2012/05/little-black-bag-review-april-bag.html. I am returning two things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome stuff! Even though you don't care for it, I think you look pretty fabulous with those patina and silver hoops! So pretty next to black hair. You have the nail wraps I lust after, btw! hahaha!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 8, 2012)

FYI, here are the RJ Graziano stack bracelets, for $40 on HSN. They have some good reviews and seem good for a smaller wrist (like mine). Some of the rest of the RJ Jewelry looks nice too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.hsn.com/jewelry/r-j-graziano-bright-world-set-of-ten-goldtone-stretch-bracelets_pf-167128_xp.aspx?&amp;rdr=1&amp;cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engine-_-Froogle-_-Jewelry-_-6670097


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen a photo or video with the Betsey Johnson Square Frame Sunglasses? It says Tortoise for the color, but on LBB they look really yellow.


They are yellow, at least that's what it says on the zappos site. I'm getting them in my bag that just shipped...we'll see how I like the color...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

Also my favorite thing i've gotten are the cheap $14 gypsy earrings and my Topeka blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just goes to show the smaller things are sometimes better!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also my favorite thing i've gotten are the cheap $14 gypsy earrings and my Topeka blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just goes to show the smaller things are sometimes better!


 And Cargo is always great!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

these are SUPER cute...not worth $45 though...

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1740/presh-by-nicole-apostoli-suede-tassel-earrings


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

UGH I still want that hobo bag!!! Is it sad I want another bag? this is my last chance before I leave for 3 months...but I've also already gotten 4 bags in a month haha

That bag is worth 50 in my eyes though! I dont' even care about trading for good things...I just want the bag!


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

Wow the steve madden rope clutch looks really abnormally big.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Wow the steve madden rope clutch looks really abnormally big.Â


 yeah i remember thinking that when i saw the measurements!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

Also I forgot to show my final bag!





I'm pretty darn happy with it, I'm so glad I got earrings because I only have 3 pairs (and those are the ones I got from LBB!) besides the ones I wear everyday. I got my wallet and glasses like was planned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 8, 2012)

Everything is always so much bigger than I think it is!! I pictured it WAY smaller!



> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Christi Z (May 8, 2012)

I"m trying so hard to talk myself out of opening another bag right now, I just really want to try my hand at trading and see what I can get.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m trying so hard to talk myself out of opening another bag right now, I just really want to try my hand at trading and see what I can get.


ME TOO! I really want either that hobo bag or the jewelry stand...ugh. I couldn't get my hands on either of them last time...the with the jewelry stand i'll get 4 items in my bag. But I do really want that hobo bag too... I also want that  $66 coin necklace...it's so gorgeous and simple. Gah. decisions! I shouldn't even open a bag though haha but this is my last chance. after today I won't have time to trade for the full 7 days because it takes them a week to get it to me and i'm leaving on the 25th!

What are you thinking of starting with if you decide to open a bag? We can always cancel I guess if we change our mind haha


----------



## Christi Z (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ME TOO! I really want either that hobo bag or the jewelry stand...ugh. I couldn't get my hands on either of them last time...the with the jewelry stand i'll get 4 items in my bag. But I do really want that hobo bag too... I also want that  $66 coin necklace...it's so gorgeous and simple. Gah. decisions! I shouldn't even open a bag though haha but this is my last chance. after today I won't have time to trade for the full 7 days because it takes them a week to get it to me and i'm leaving on the 25th!
> ...


 I'm thinking of going with the lock and key satchel.....ahh I just don't think I could end up with all of the betsey stuff like you did!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI, here are the RJ Graziano stack bracelets, for $40 on HSN. They have some good reviews and seem good for a smaller wrist (like mine). Some of the rest of the RJ Jewelry looks nice too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/jewelry/r-j-graziano-bright-world-set-of-ten-goldtone-stretch-bracelets_pf-167128_xp.aspx?&amp;rdr=1&amp;cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engine-_-Froogle-_-Jewelry-_-6670097


 I like those bracelets and some of the other Graziano jewelry, except the strange and wild color combinations usually make me think, "What could I wear this with?" I suppose if I'm wearing black or white (or both) they would be the pop of color. But most of my dressy clothes are colorful already and that jewelry would clash.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i remember thinking that when i saw the measurements!


 Actually I think a lot of the clutches on LBB seem big. Since you have to carry it, I think in general clutches should be small. Large bags should have a handle or strap. At least those are my preferences.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 8, 2012)

I got my bag today! I'll post pictures sometime this week- I feel like we should have a separate thread for LBB pictures so they're easily accessible. I was really excited about that 'ZAD/AllTheRage collar but it feels a bit restrictive and weird on my neck, though I think that's kind of a given with collar necklaces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going with the lock and key satchel.....ahh I just don't think I could end up with all of the betsey stuff like you did!!


awww you never know! and i only had 2! the glasses and the earrings and i had to trade $50 (2 nice items) for those earrings! but I got REALLY lucky when I got the bird ones, someone just randomly didn't want them and accepted my crappy necklace and then someone else REALLY wanted them and gave me the bcbg crossbody for them!

It's all about what people want and don't want (especially those who just open their bags!)

That satchel is really cute!! I REALLY want the hobo one...but I feel bad getting another bag since now i'm getting the belted satchel one. The hobo one is just so me though, I can imagine myself using it almost everyday. Which also means If I do get that bag that I wont' be trading much this round...I dont' think i'll give it up for anything! I offered up to $130 for it with no luck last time...and their are only 2 left in the gallery!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today! I'll post pictures sometime this week- I feel like we should have a separate thread for LBB pictures so they're easily accessible. I was really excited about that 'ZAD/AllTheRage collar but it feels a bit restrictive and weird on my neck, though I think that's kind of a given with collar necklaces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oooo i want to see! yeah that's why i returned the hammered segmented one I got. It was cute but it was uncomfortable to wear...i think it's the metal.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I think a lot of the clutches on LBB seem big. Since you have to carry it, I think in general clutches should be small. Large bags should have a handle or strap. At least those are my preferences.


agreed. that's what i opted against the bow clutch even though it's adorable. i'm just not into having to carry huge things around.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

okay i went for it...there was only one left of the bag! so i had to!  if i don't like my other items i may cancel, but i have a feeling i wont' be trading much anyway this round. I just really want the bag.  this way i won't be as distracted by trading either


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

WTF! That thing is kind of scary and ugly, if you ask me! http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1331/tuleste-market-large-claw-bracelet


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

Ok, I'm stuck I really want the kenneth cole watch. But I love all my items except for $60 betsey johnson watch and a $98 Nica Cross body. And lumping these 2 items together will be $158! Ahhhh, I don't know if I should do it.

I need help you guys!

Maybe I should do it because I'll end up opening another lbb if it's still in the gallery which would be another $60 (tax and shipping).


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm stuck I really want the kenneth cole watch. But I love all my items except for $60 betsey johnson watch and a $98 Nica Cross body. And lumping these 2 items together will be $158! Ahhhh, I don't know if I should do it.
> 
> ...


 Did you already try just offering the bag for it?


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you already try just offering the bag for it?


 Yea I did, I even included a $20 bracelet with it, and mostly everyone has rejected.


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2012)

This is my first time trading and I can't believe both of my offers were accepted!!!


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm stuck I really want the kenneth cole watch. But I love all my items except for $60 betsey johnson watch and a $98 Nica Cross body. And lumping these 2 items together will be $158! Ahhhh, I don't know if I should do it.
> 
> ...


 Theres a $60 betsey watch?


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Theres a $60 betsey watch?


 Oops meant sunglasses. LOL, I'm trying to figure how to get the kenneth cole watch in my mind, that I typed in watch instead.


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops meant sunglasses. LOL, I'm trying to figure how to get the kenneth cole watch in my mind, that I typed in watch instead.


 No problem. Ive been thinking of getting another bag with the watch in it as well!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WTF! That thing is kind of scary and ugly, if you ask me! http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1331/tuleste-market-large-claw-bracelet


I saw that...HOW is that worth that much!?


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem. Ive been thinking of getting another bag with the watch in it as well!


 Oh, your bag just ended today didn't it? You got such a great haul! 

Maybe I should just go for it. :/ I don't want to end up opening another bag since I'm supposed to save money for a car I'm getting this summer. D:


----------



## theredwonder (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, your bag just ended today didn't it? You got such a great haul!
> 
> Maybe I should just go for it. :/ I don't want to end up opening another bag since I'm supposed to save money for a car I'm getting this summer. D:


 Thanks! I already miss it and want another. lol. Must. Be. Strong.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I already miss it and want another. lol. Must. Be. Strong.


haha i'm clearly not strong enough. i'm usually pretty good at rationalizing these things...and actually I kind of have. i've actually been spending much less money with LBB. I usually online shop a lot, and now i'm ONLY ordering from LBB! I think i'm actually saving money this way!


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha i'm clearly not strong enough. i'm usually pretty good at rationalizing these things...and actually I kind of have. i've actually been spending much less money with LBB. I usually online shop a lot, and now i'm ONLY ordering from LBB! I think i'm actually saving money this way!


 I think being able to "shop" for 7 days helps.


----------



## maryissa (May 8, 2012)

Welllsss, I got the watch, I ended up losing the sunglasses and cross bag tho, which for me is ok. Because I already got 3 bags from lbb already and I can't buy sunglasses online since my nose is realllyyy small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY, I'm happy. People were offering crappy things for the watch, no wonder it's not be traded around.


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2012)

These are the items I have in my bag. The reason why there are zero trades for the bag is because I am not going to trade it lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

wow i'm so jealous the value of your bag is that high!!! mine only started at $118 (my purse is $70). or did you trade your way up to the bracelet?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I did, I even included a $20 bracelet with it, and mostly everyone has rejected.


 Did you see that someone did even exchange a Cole watch for a BCBG watch? It's a gamble, but you might try getting the BCBG watch with the bag and doing that even exchange too. Unfortunately there may not be anyone else with the Cole who wants the BCBG though! So I don't know if I would take that gamble, but I don't see a lot of options.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

Eugenia, did you cancel your bag? I can't find you in my friends list now!


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow i'm so jealous the value of your bag is that high!!! mine only started at $118 (my purse is $70). or did you trade your way up to the bracelet?


 Actually my value has gone down. Traded a pair of earrings for the Robert Rose bracelets.  I had a Gorjana bracelet but was silver with black beads and I really wanted the Gorjana gold bracelet.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 8, 2012)

I love how the only person left with the vincent square bangles is trading with herself. Hope she buys both bags.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welllsss, I got the watch, I ended up losing the sunglasses and cross bag tho, which for me is ok. Because I already got 3 bags from lbb already and I can't buy sunglasses online since my nose is realllyyy small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY, I'm happy. People were offering crappy things for the watch, no wonder it's not be traded around.


 Well you got it, it's just too bad it cost you so much.


----------



## geniabeme (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eugenia, did you cancel your bag? I can't find you in my friends list now!


 Yea, I am going to wait to start another one mid month.. I got frustrated!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, I am going to wait to start another one mid month.. I got frustrated!


awww that's okay i totally understand. was CS okay with you canceling two bags in a row? just in case I decide to cancel this one (i canceled one a a week ago...) and now i'm nervous abotu CS since they weren't very nice to me haha


----------



## lechatonrose (May 8, 2012)

Is anyone set on the Engraved Jenny hoops? I think I have the last pair


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 8, 2012)

Here's the link to the full album with more pictures :]


----------



## VintageSpade (May 8, 2012)

I love everything but have to say the collar looks awkward


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2012)

Aughhh I suck at trading! One of my bags is totally fine. It's the believe necklace and a clutch.

But the other one is a total disaster. I thought I could cancel it, but they won't let me since it's not a monthly sub one. I have to buy the bag and then they'll cancel my account. Which is fair, but I traded stupidly before I knew that and now I'm stuck with some cute betsey bow earrings that are good, but the other two items are not really what I want at all.

Crossing fingers that the trading gods feel bad for me and send some good trades my way!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 8, 2012)

I wish there was a chat area or something on LBB. That way we could tell ppl what we are looking for in trades and what not. I have the felix sequin teal bag and I am willing to trade for another bag and small items. I already have the leather and sequin teal bag from my last LBB. I obviously don't need both. Haha. I don't know what it is but I LOVE the Melie Bianco wristlet and wallet!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love everything but have to say the collar looks awkward


I agree! I think I have a thicker/shorter neck than most but it's definitely a weird fit. It _never_ feels comfortable, like I always know it's there, and today was hot- so it kind of made my neck sweat (really strange!) Even so, I still like it and will be keeping it. :]


----------



## sana riaz (May 8, 2012)

So i think i have the last Madden woven foldover, I'm open to giving it away for a bigger item, i got a ridiculous amount of offers before, which i cancelled....changing my mind now, don't you hate when that happens a day before your bag is about to close  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i think i have the last Madden woven foldover, I'm open to giving it away for a bigger item, i got a ridiculous amount of offers before, which i cancelled....changing my mind now, don't you hate when that happens a day before your bag is about to close  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 After a while I was really torn between those jelly satchels and my R&amp;Em bag, but I wasn't getting anymore jelly+jewelry trades like I had in the beginning! In the end I doubt I would've traded anyway, but I definitely think the best bag for two/three item trades are done in the first few days.

*If anyone likes that R&amp;Em bag and remembers my post with the different colors, *(and how I assumed mine was white before researching, then brown after finding that one website) *the Brooke satchel is actually an Olive/military green!*


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

Autumn, I LOVE that gold fringe-y necklace you got! I had no idea it would be that amazing in person!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i think i have the last Madden woven foldover, I'm open to giving it away for a bigger item, i got a ridiculous amount of offers before, which i cancelled....changing my mind now, don't you hate when that happens a day before your bag is about to close  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you remember any of the offers, at least good single item offers? Because you could send out the same offer and that person will still probably take it. 2 or more item offers are just lost for good. It's too bad they don't have some way for you to de-cancel or un-cancel or whatever word I'm looking for LOL, to reconsider offers.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a while I was really torn between those jelly satchels and my R&amp;Em bag, but I wasn't getting anymore jelly+jewelry trades like I had in the beginning! In the end I doubt I would've traded anyway, but I definitely think the best bag for two/three item trades are done in the first few days.
> 
> *If anyone likes that R&amp;Em bag and remembers my post with the different colors, *(and how I assumed mine was white before researching, then brown after finding that one website) *the Brooke satchel is actually an Olive/military green!*


 I like the size of the bag. I thought it was going to be really small, it is small, but wide so it still holds quite a lot. I just found out today that R &amp; Em is Rebecca Minkoff's line.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn, I LOVE that gold fringe-y necklace you got! I had no idea it would be that amazing in person!


 I know it's gorgeous! I usually don't buy jewelry for myself but I saw it on LBB and pined over it for a few days before making an order through alltherage haha. I was only like $12 on there, and I paired it with another item to get 15% or something like that. I _really really_ wanted it but didn't want to open another $55 bag, and ended up spending $20 on jewelry LOL. No regrets though hahaha that necklace is amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

I'm really shocked at how bad the offers are for this hobo. i'm shocked no one took my $130 offer for it


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's gorgeous! I usually don't buy jewelry for myself but I saw it on LBB and pined over it for a few days before making an order through alltherage haha. I was only like $12 on there, and I paired it with another item to get 15% or something like that. I _really really_ wanted it but didn't want to open another $55 bag, and ended up spending $20 on jewelry LOL. No regrets though hahaha that necklace is amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh wow, I may have to make an order through their site! was the shipping fast?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

wow, their jewelry is SO CHEAP! I wanted to buy a bunch of the $5 items haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the size of the bag. I thought it was going to be really small, it is small, but wide so it still holds quite a lot. I just found out today that R &amp; Em is Rebecca Minkoff's line.


I always get annoyed at how _huge_ bags are because I'm only 4' 11" and anything that isn't a clutch or crossbody overwhelms me! D: It's really the perfect size; the whole purpose of me getting it was to fit a pair of emergency flats in it with a little cosmetics bag and some other purse essentials. I think it lives up to that without being ginormous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, their jewelry is SO CHEAP! I wanted to buy a bunch of the $5 items haha


 Me too! I bought their chiffon bracelet (which is like $4 normally but _i think_ around $1.50 with the 15% off sale they have going on), another collar necklace, and the fringe necklace. I ordered about a week ago and live in southern cali so they don't seem too bad on shipping, not sure where they ship from though!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I bought their chiffon bracelet (which is like $4 normally but _i think_ around $1.50 with the 15% off sale they have going on), another collar necklace, and the fringe necklace. I ordered about a week ago and live in southern cali so they don't seem too bad on shipping, not sure where they ship from though!


they're having a 35% off sale now!! it's if you spend more than $15


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> they're having a 35% off sale now!! it's if you spend more than $15


 Oh that must have been what it was! Yeah I had like $30+ worth of stuff in my cart and only paid $18, with $5 shipping. Not bad at all! :]


----------



## maryissa (May 9, 2012)

I was going through the alltherage website and I found the All the Rage Enamel Diamond Earring that is on lbb! And they are once again quite huge. LOL, I didn't picture them this BIG.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

I've been making all sorts of decent offers on both of the Zad fringe necklaces (I like them for some odd reason) tonight and no one is accepting and/or passing. I wish there was a way to tell the people trying to "decide" that my bag closes in a few hours and my offers will disappear soon. :/


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I looked at the measurements and realized they were HUGE and it's totally why I want them. lol.


----------



## tweakabell (May 9, 2012)

What kind of offers does the KC watch have?


----------



## maryissa (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of offers does the KC watch have?


 I'm trying to remember, since I closed my bag. But imo they weren't very good. There was a Resin Bead Necklace, the betsey johnson yellow sunglasses, multiple item trades(consisting of things that don't trade up very well), there were even lowballer offers like things in the $20s price range, I think there was a clutch in there + another item. I'm not sure.


----------



## tweakabell (May 9, 2012)

Ok thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 9, 2012)

Ohh those are super cute! I love huge earrings!

(the only huge ones I don't like are the turqouise ones, but that's because I don't like huge earrings made out of shaped stone. I like those as small studs better]

I love huge geometric or dangly ones though.

They added some really awesome dangly suede and chain ones but no one has bought any yet.

So far, the trading gods have been kind! I turned one of the items into another pair of Betsy Johnson earrings, so hopefully I can keep going.

I found a bracelet I was eying from Lydell NYC for $10 off their sale section, so if you can't get something for your bag, definitely check out the companies websites. I've found a lot of the stuff on LLB in the sale/clearance sections, so at least there's a chance to still get things. 

So thank you for anyone who sent me luck because it totally worked. I believe in the power of these boards, lol!


----------



## CaliMel (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WTF! That thing is kind of scary and ugly, if you ask me! http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1331/tuleste-market-large-claw-bracelet


Definitely not my style at all.

It looks like a christmas napkin ring of cranberries! I can't not see it as cranberries. I think it could be cute, but it's one of those items that probably photographs weirdly.


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: What is everyone's favorite item they have received from LBB so far?
> 
> Mine is the Jenny Bird Hear me Roar Bangle. I thought it would be weird at first, but it's small enough to be pretty classy!


 That's so hard! Maybe after some thought I'd come up with something else, but off the top of my head I think of two things, the BCBG chain mesh bracelet ring combo and the Kenneth Jay Lane Lapiz horn Pendant.


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took a photo of the stuff I'm sending back to LBB, but I wanted to have a picture so people could see what the items look like in real life!


 I actually bought those all the rage earrings from another site to be sure I got them!


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm using the orange one as an iPad case. It's longer than the iPad, but fits fine in the width.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

I guess staying up till 2:40 has it's benefits! someone must have really wanted that necklace I have and offered me the fringe neckalce that Leilani wanted + a mascara...

I got the cuff I want and Leilani gets her necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 9, 2012)

All of my old favorites are showing up again under "Loves"!


----------



## snllama (May 9, 2012)

oh dear god. i leave for home in 7 hours and still haven't finished my paper or finished packing.

gah. I fail at life! Just felt like I could actively freak out with you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shelley6301 (May 9, 2012)

It won't be up until 8 am PST but BCBG Watches will be on sale at Hautelook today, and in the preview it has pictured the one on LBB.  Not sure what the price will be, but figured you all might want to check it out just in case you couldn't get your hands on the one on LBB.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely not my style at all.
> ...


 I saw it as some kind of berries in a thorny bush, it's the thorny bush part I find ugly and scary!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh dear god. i leave for home in 7 hours and still haven't finished my paper or finished packing.
> 
> gah. I fail at life! Just felt like I could actively freak out with you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 "gah." is not actively freaking out. Let the drama queen show you how it's done...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WHY GOD WHY???????????? AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh dear god. i leave for home in 7 hours and still haven't finished my paper or finished packing.
> 
> gah. I fail at life! Just felt like I could actively freak out with you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope you got everything done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and have a great trip home!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "gah." is not actively freaking out. Let the drama queen show you how it's done...
> ...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 9, 2012)

I'm not overly attached to the Cargo Palette in Smoky Grey.  Would love to trade it down for the Peacock Jewelry Tree if anyone has it.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> GirlyEnthusiast who is that bangle by?


 It's the ZAD resin floral bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

Okay, trading is done for me. I had seen two LBB unboxing videos on YouTube that included the $20 fringe necklace I used to _avoid at all costs_, but after watching those videos I completely and absolutely fell in love with the necklace! It's so nice for the summer. I'll end up wearing it close to my neck instead of letting it hang lower. It's gonna be uber sexy that way. Thank you Stephanie for getting it to me last night through your own trading. 



 I'm happy I had the bracelet you have been wanting (it's SO cute).

This is one of the videos that made me fall in love with the fringe necklace. I *NEED* the pastel one now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg5G303f9-A&amp;feature=related

Who would have thought the necklace_ I avoided for a month_ would end up being the necklace I wanted oh so bad?!! LOL. It used to be way easy to get, and then when I desperately wanted it, no one wanted to trade it with me. Booooo! 





Ohhh, and then yesterday my frakkin' Hello Kitty iPhone case broke and I'm way too, uh, graceless, I'm mean... graceful 



, to go around with a nekkid iPhone, so I was in urgent need of a new iPhone case. Needless to say, I was WAAAAY thankful that my LBB was still open and I had a $18 pair of earrings I was eh about to trade up to an iPhone case. As a few of you know, I have a soft spot for the "so fugly they're cute to me" monsta cases (they look like zombies, lol), so I put in an offer for either the green or white one (prefer the white) immediately. It got accepted *FOUR MINUTES* before my trading ended! AHHHHHHHHHHHH! Talk about a close call. 





Those cases are pretty much $25 anywhere you look online, so if you have an iPhone, and like them, you definitely get your money's worth. I only wish LBB had the pink monsta case so I could have a cute girly zombie iPhone that wants your braaaaaaainnnnsss... (zombie iPhone speak for "phone number/information", yes, I'm going to have too much fun with this case...) 





Otherwise, I got $66 worth of Cargo, that $18 glitter bangle I ended up lusting over, and my $93 Deux Lux bag I ended up liking again (spaaaarkly). The $66 of Cargo *alone* pays for this LBB, as that is the actual price of the products at Ulta or wherever you can buy Cargo (minus Ebay). I would absolutely buy those two products for $59 (my LBB price, with shipping and CA sales tax). It would be like getting them with a coupon and no tax! But instead, for $7 less than the two Cargo products, I got $222 worth of awesome.

TOTES AMAZEBALLS! 





Here is my haul:


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

WooO! great haul!!

I was hoping that birchbox had more cargo products so I can spend my points on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but all they have is the bronzer and the lash activating mascara!!  maybe i'll try a stila blush or a laura geller one


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

For anyone that wanted that ribbon watch from BCBG, it is on hautelook today for $40: http://www.hautelook.com/event/16198


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

OoOoOoOOOooooh they have it in PINK!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WooO! great haul!!
> 
> I was hoping that birchbox had more cargo products so I can spend my points on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but all they have is the bronzer and the lash activating mascara!!  maybe i'll try a stila blush or a laura geller one


 It just cracks me up that the necklace I would never even accept a trade for because I thought it was fug is the necklace that I was trying to trade like mad for this time. LOOOOL. Thank you, again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I have quite a bit of BB points and would love to buy some Cargo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

You know how LBB sucks me in again? When I'm trying to online shop for ONE thing, in this case Betsey Johnson long dangly earrings, and I realize "for just $20 more I can have a whole LBB to play with"....

I'm going to open another, but only because it's giving me a decent looking starting bag. But after this, I need a LBB break. I'm all traded out. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know how LBB sucks me in again? When I'm trying to online shop for ONE thing, in this case Betsey Johnson long dangly earrings, and I realize "for just $20 more I can have a whole LBB to play with"....
> 
> I'm going to open another, but only because it's giving me a decent looking starting bag. But after this, I need a LBB break. I'm all traded out. lol.


haha i'm the same way. I really wanted this hobo bag and it's $70 everywhere online...so LBB not only lets me get extra items/trade, it's also cheaper in the end!

Wooo Got my eagle necklace! and the stone pendant...AND the leaf bangles!! I don't think I want to trade anymore haha ahhhh this bag is totally worth my $54. These are all things I really want!

I'm gonna try and go to the nylon laptop case or the black betsey sunglasses...but other than that I think i'm set with what I have!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

lol someone just tired to offer me nail wraps and an iphone case for my hobo bag ($41)


----------



## VintageSpade (May 9, 2012)

I've seen stranger trades accepted. Im quite enjoying this trading stuff but I don't see it doing well as time goes on and people become more concerned with the value of an item then if they like it or not which judging by the news feed has definitely started.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 9, 2012)

And thank you GirlyEnthusiast. I figured it out and nabbed one.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

wow people really want the leaf bangles - i'm getting a few higher valued item bids which is odd for a $26 item.  I'm not letting it go this time though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Unless it's something amazing like betsey earrings haha


----------



## sana riaz (May 9, 2012)

Yea those leaf bangles are pretty popular! And I'm also getting some pretty good bids for the Robert rose snake cuff!


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone that wanted that ribbon watch from BCBG, it is on hautelook today for $40: http://www.hautelook.com/event/16198


 OH MY GOD THEY HAVE MY R&amp;EM BAG FOR $34!!! IN TWO COLOR CHOICES!!! And the grey one that I had a hard time choosing between!! Ughh _so cuuuuute...._ ;______;

they also have the graffiti pouches for $7, and the studded wallets for $15!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

the BB thread is going too fast haha so I wanted to complain in here to you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got 4 items including a perfume sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...and the only thing I liked was the lipfusion which ended up making my lips SO chapped...and it expires in 2 months.

GRRR. Do you think if I e-mailed them about it they will give me some points? haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

I know the bb thread is moving WAY too fast this month!

I doubt they'll do anything if you email except explain blah blah we try to match to you and hope you like it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know the bb thread is moving WAY too fast this month!
> 
> I doubt they'll do anything if you email except explain blah blah we try to match to you and hope you like it.


even if i say the expiration date is ridiculous? haha who can use up chapstick in 2 months? especially one that is painful haha


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the BB thread is going too fast haha so I wanted to complain in here to you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I got the same box as you! That lip fusion smells so good (but also weirdly makes me think of going to my dentist? I don't know!) and the packaging is awesome- but this is one of the worst lip products I've had. Also I've wanted to try the dior mascara and miss dior cherie for ages so I'm really really bummed.

Ugh I want another LBB. They make me way happier than my other subscriptions hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 9, 2012)

Gah, I just want my bag to get here already. I loved everything I ended up with this last time around and I ended up getting SO much Cargo makeup, hah. I wish I had it all for the vacation I am going on next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do wish LBB's shipping was faster though. I closed another bag that I opened for my mom over a week ago and it still hasn't shipped. #impatient


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box as you! That lip fusion smells so good (but also weirdly makes me think of going to my dentist? I don't know!) and the packaging is awesome- but this is one of the worst lip products I've had. Also I've wanted to try the dior mascara and miss dior cherie for ages so I'm really really bummed.
> ...


 I can tell you that diorshow extase which is the one they are sampling is the most amazing mascara ever. lol, I'll never look back. They do have the birchbox promo code for it on the dior website, you'll get free shipping, a deluxe sample of their lash primer (also one of my fav eyelash products) and a perfume sample for 28.50.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box as you! That lip fusion smells so good (but also weirdly makes me think of going to my dentist? I don't know!) and the packaging is awesome- but this is one of the worst lip products I've had. Also I've wanted to try the dior mascara and miss dior cherie for ages so I'm really really bummed.
> ...


 I'm glad i'm not the only one unhappy with it! I can't believe they gave us a freaking "notecard" as our extra. The only thing in my last BB that I liked was my extra...and it was 2 packets of tea.

I agree, LBB makes me MUCH happier than the other subs. Which is probably why I canceled almost all of them


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

Autumn - what does the bottom say for your expiration date?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad i'm not the only one unhappy with it! I can't believe they gave us a freaking "notecard" as our extra. The only thing in my last BB that I liked was my extra...and it was 2 packets of tea.
> 
> I agree, LBB makes me MUCH happier than the other subs. Which is probably why I canceled almost all of them


 I like stationary but I definitely don't think BB should be including stationary as a part of the box. They've had quite a few ridiculous extras, like the coasters- ugh.  I think I'm done with BB, unless they have another TV type box (which I missed out on!) I love how LBB has new products on a frequent basis and sometimes restocks older products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope they continue their success, they're my favorite sub ever!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn - what does the bottom say for your expiration date?


 7/12 :[ I never really care about expiration dates but that's pretty lame, especially since I have a ton of lip balms/chapsticks to use up from other subs. The expiration date is probably the reason we got a full sized product, though I think there are a few better full sized items in the other boxes.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

I'm getting TWO of box 1 from BB. ugh! I'm cancelling my extra account and putting that money towards something more important. LBB. 






That said, I called LBB, I forgot who I talked to on the phone at first (but she was so sweet and easy to talk to), and then Emily (yay Emily) called me back, processed my return credit, and skipped the bag I had opened this morning so I can start again *with* my credit. I have such great customer service from her (and today from the first woman I spoke with, as well). 

I'm thinking I will start another LBB when I see something more exciting added. Exciting = one of the Madden bags I want. 



 My return credit is only $30 (even though the damaged item was $35), sigh, but at least I didn't have to pay to ship it back or anything.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 9, 2012)

Hey all, have been mia for a few days because of a sick little boy.

Does anyone know how the pink deux lux heidi bag is trading? I have an offer for it but don't know if I want to give up my necklace for it.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2012)

Just closed my bag--I'm not a mega-trader like some of the people on here, but I love what I got! We are buying a new house, so I traded hard for that necklace, plus the frames can go in the baby's room and the candle will be super cute in the kitchen. Also like the Betsey bag to go inside the larger tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, trading is done for me. I had seen two LBB unboxing videos on YouTube that included the $20 fringe necklace I used to _avoid at all costs_, but after watching those videos I completely and absolutely fell in love with the necklace! It's so nice for the summer. I'll end up wearing it close to my neck instead of letting it hang lower. It's gonna be uber sexy that way. Thank you Stephanie for getting it to me last night through your own trading.
> 
> ...


 
That does not look like the picture they had of the pastel one on LBB. I swear their pictures suck so bad. I want that necklace now too, I love that color combination!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know how LBB sucks me in again? When I'm trying to online shop for ONE thing, in this case Betsey Johnson long dangly earrings, and I realize "for just $20 more I can have a whole LBB to play with"....
> 
> I'm going to open another, but only because it's giving me a decent looking starting bag. But after this, I need a LBB break. I'm all traded out. lol.


 
LIAR! You know none of us will ever be all traded out. I think LBB is the Hotel California....You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just closed my bag--I'm not a mega-trader like some of the people on here, but I love what I got! We are buying a new house, so I traded hard for that necklace, plus the frames can go in the baby's room and the candle will be super cute in the kitchen. Also like the Betsey bag to go inside the larger tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
nicepenguins, Did you know that I love you with all my heart. You could be like my BFF, if you want. Oh and by the way, I would love that house necklace, want my address?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That does not look like the picture they had of the pastel one on LBB. I swear their pictures suck so bad. I want that necklace now too, I love that color combination!


 I know! I got the bright one on it's way to me and now I'm working on getting that pastel one to me too! The pastel one is SUPER gorgeous. Those colors are stunning. If people knew how it really looked it would be a fought over necklace in that price range, I think.

Oh and your other post is absolutely right about me. Welcome to the LBB Hotel Caliiiiiiiiiiiiifooooooooooornia. I keep looking at starting bag combinations... *shame*


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

I think that's an incredible haul, nicepenguins! Congrats!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

Vince camuto is on ideeli.com tonight!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

Oh, as I mentioned, my sister's birthday is coming up and I was thinking about giving her the Betsey bird earrings, but I really want that house necklace to go with it. So I stopped by Burlington Coat Factory, Marshalls, and TJMaxx hoping one of them had some of the Betsey stuff. Only Marshalls had any Betsey, but it was just two different rose earrings on clearance that I had no interest in. But the big news is that TJMaxx had the Steve Madden hobo that's on LBB. It's not as ginorous as it looked in that one girl's video where I said she could probably fit in it. (I wonder if it's the camera angle she had, and it looks like she's a small woman, so the combo made that bag look gigantic) It's definitely large, like an oversized tote bag, but within normal bag range. LOL Anyway, it was on clearance for $25 in case anyone is interested.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, as I mentioned, my sister's birthday is coming up and I was thinking about giving her the Betsey bird earrings, but I really want that house necklace to go with it. So I stopped by Burlington Coat Factory, Marshalls, and TJMaxx hoping one of them had some of the Betsey stuff. Only Marshalls had any Betsey, but it was just two different rose earrings on clearance that I had no interest in. But the big news is that TJMaxx had the Steve Madden hobo that's on LBB. It's not as ginorous as it looked in that one girl's video where I said she could probably fit in it. (I wonder if it's the camera angle she had, and it looks like she's a small woman, so the combo made that bag look gigantic) It's definitely large, like an oversized tote bag, but within normal bag range. LOL Anyway, it was on clearance for $25 in case anyone is interested.


 Holy price difference, Batman!

My closest TJMaxx is 4 cities away! 



 AHHHHHH!

I guess I will make the drive this weekend to check it out. People are having way too much luck finding LBB stuff at their local TJMAXX and Marshalls. I don't wanna miss out on anything good.


----------



## maryissa (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, as I mentioned, my sister's birthday is coming up and I was thinking about giving her the Betsey bird earrings, but I really want that house necklace to go with it. So I stopped by Burlington Coat Factory, Marshalls, and TJMaxx hoping one of them had some of the Betsey stuff. Only Marshalls had any Betsey, but it was just two different rose earrings on clearance that I had no interest in. But the big news is that TJMaxx had the Steve Madden hobo that's on LBB. It's not as ginorous as it looked in that one girl's video where I said she could probably fit in it. (I wonder if it's the camera angle she had, and it looks like she's a small woman, so the combo made that bag look gigantic) It's definitely large, like an oversized tote bag, but within normal bag range. LOL Anyway, it was on clearance for $25 in case anyone is interested.


 AHHH! I want that hobo bag! I'm waiting for them to add it onto lbb so I can open a new one , or any steve madden bags I like actually. Too bad the closest TJMaxx is 30mins away. And I'm super busy this week with finals+work and then this weekend with my boyfriend's prom and then finals again next week. T.T Hopefully they'll have it at the TJMaxx when I finally find time to go!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

They also had some gorgeous beach themed Robert Rose jewelry that I wanted so bad, (no, not on LBB as far as I know) but I gotta be careful with the budget for the next few weeks. I hope LBB does get that jewelry in by the time June rolls around so I can get it in my next bag!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> nicepenguins, Did you know that I love you with all my heart. You could be like my BFF, if you want. Oh and by the way, I would love that house necklace, want my address?


 aww, much love, Donna! And it took me four days to get that necklace, ugh it felt like forever! Will post pics when it arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's an incredible haul, nicepenguins! Congrats!


 Yay, thanks! I got exactly what I needed, too. Now I can live vicariously through other people's trades for a while...


----------



## theredwonder (May 9, 2012)

Do the people of LBB read our board? I just saw 2 of my LBB pictures I put on this site on their unboxing album. Weird, because I didn't send them in....


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aww, much love, Donna! And it took me four days to get that necklace, ugh it felt like forever! Will post pics when it arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Thank you. I just found a picture on Amazon that shows that the bottom drops out in the house, and there are two little people inside sleeping!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the people of LBB read our board? I just saw 2 of my LBB pictures I put on this site on their unboxing album. Weird, because I didn't send them in....


 I wouldn't be surprised to find out they read here. That's not right that they took your pictures without your permission though.


----------



## sana riaz (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, as I mentioned, my sister's birthday is coming up and I was thinking about giving her the Betsey bird earrings, but I really want that house necklace to go with it. So I stopped by Burlington Coat Factory, Marshalls, and TJMaxx hoping one of them had some of the Betsey stuff. Only Marshalls had any Betsey, but it was just two different rose earrings on clearance that I had no interest in. But the big news is that TJMaxx had the Steve Madden hobo that's on LBB. It's not as ginorous as it looked in that one girl's video where I said she could probably fit in it. (I wonder if it's the camera angle she had, and it looks like she's a small woman, so the combo made that bag look gigantic) It's definitely large, like an oversized tote bag, but within normal bag range. LOL Anyway, it was on clearance for $25 in case anyone is interested.


 

Omg cant believe that hobos for 25$ at Marshalls!!!! i gotta go  check mine now!!! Makes it less special now. I was putting out some crazy bids for it!


----------



## sana riaz (May 9, 2012)

So any idea whether those Betsey johnson tortoise sunglasses are actually yellow?


----------



## theredwonder (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to find out they read here. That's not right that they took your pictures without your permission though.


 All of ours are on there. I know some of us have put them directly up on the Facebook site, but I haven't. lol

I don't really CARE, but if I were in them wearing something I would.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of ours are on there. I know some of us have put them directly up on the Facebook site, but I haven't. lol
> 
> I don't really CARE, but if I were in them wearing something I would.


 Yeah no kidding..that's weird...really really weird.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not Marshalls (although TJMaxx and Marshalls usually do get the same stuff, so yours may have it) I didn't see it there, I saw it at TJ Maxx.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So any idea whether those Betsey johnson tortoise sunglasses are actually yellow?


I'm getting mine next Monday or Tues I"ll let you know! that's probably too late by then though haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of ours are on there. I know some of us have put them directly up on the Facebook site, but I haven't. lol
> 
> I don't really CARE, but if I were in them wearing something I would.


 Then it's not a problem for them...this time. There are a lot of bloggers who get very angry when they see their pictures being used, especially by ebayers, but also by other bloggers, the company themselves, online stores, etc. Even if there isn't a copyright notice, the person who took the time to take the pictures and usually color adjust, resize and crop etc owns those photos and should give permission and get credit when they are used by someone else.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting mine next Monday or Tues I"ll let you know! that's probably too late by then though haha


 And didn't you say you found a description at Amazon or somewhere that said they are yellow?


----------



## theredwonder (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then it's not a problem for them...this time. There are a lot of bloggers who get very angry when they see their pictures being used, especially by ebayers, but also by other bloggers, the company themselves, online stores, etc. Even if there isn't a copyright notice, the person who took the time to take the pictures and usually color adjust, resize and crop etc owns those photos and should give permission and get credit when they are used by someone else.


 I definitely agree with that. I believe there are pics from Eugenia's blog on there, but it's all combined into one picture, so she may have given it to them herself.

I just don't like the thought of them trolling around this thread. Don't know why, it's an open website!


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2012)

Hi ladies, do any of you know what is the return policy for LBB?

I received an item from them from last LBB &amp; I wore it today and the necklace just unraveled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

I'm stuck. I got the amazing bangle I wanted (BTW it's actually 3 bangles!!! The shell part + two small gold ones!)

I would like to trade up the $12 earrings I have but we'll see....I still like them. AHHH I love my bag!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And didn't you say you found a description at Amazon or somewhere that said they are yellow?


Yep it was on Zappos. it says "yellow" for the color


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies, do any of you know what is the return policy for LBB?
> 
> I received an item from them from last LBB &amp; I wore it today and the necklace just unraveled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh no! which one? if you tell them this and take a picture of it for them they will send you a new one or give you credit.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

Someone is offering me a $39 trade for my leaf bangles...but it's a mascara (which I allllways love) and the white iphone case...bah. Don't know If I can trade that one that well...what do you think? I REALLLLY like these bangles and always regret trading them up (even though I get great items from it)


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2012)

I read somewhere that it is only 30 days...well I looked at my account and it has been over 30 days.

It was a carol dauplaise necklace that I had not worn yet and finally wore it today for an event and the coil that was holding the stone together decided to unravel and I tried to put it back together but now it just looks like a huge mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

oh no! which one? if you tell them this and take a picture of it for them they will send you a new one or give you credit.


----------



## VivGee (May 9, 2012)

I just opened my bag yesterday. I already want to ship!! must...resist...


----------



## VivGee (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm stuck. I got the amazing bangle I wanted (BTW it's actually 3 bangles!!! The shell part + two small gold ones!)
> 
> I would like to trade up the $12 earrings I have but we'll see....I still like them. AHHH I love my bag!!


 Is that the Robert Rose gold shell bangle???


----------



## sana riaz (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And didn't you say you found a description at Amazon or somewhere that said they are yellow?


 Thanks! I traded mine when i found they are actually yellow! not very practical but fun nonetheless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the Robert Rose gold shell bangle???


It's actually ZAD! it's the $22 one


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

I traded up my $12 earrings to these:

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJEA7571

I thought they would look cheap-y but I like they way they look from afar!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

Man so many people want these leaf bangles! it's getting hard to say no to the offers haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

Autumn - I was looking at your album pictures deciding if I should trade for the metal/fringe necklace. In one picture it looks like you made the necklace shorter? Or did you just pull it up for the photo? I really like it when it's shorter like that!


----------



## Christi Z (May 9, 2012)

I saw my pictures on there too! Looks like they are just going around and finding what they can, probably because so many people want to know what things look like and they can't deliver. It does so though, under the album description, to tag a photo if it's your bag.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn - I was looking at your album pictures deciding if I should trade for the metal/fringe necklace. In one picture it looks like you made the necklace shorter? Or did you just pull it up for the photo? I really like it when it's shorter like that!


 It has a latch/hook but it wouldn't budge on mine for some reason yesterday, so it's just pulled up in that picture. I just got it to open up, and I was able to hook it to the first fringey piece for that shorter look but then you have the extra 7" of chain just hanging off to contend with hahaha :] I can't post a clearer picture if you'd like!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has a latch/hook but it wouldn't budge on mine for some reason yesterday, so it's just pulled up in that picture. I just got it to open up, and I was able to hook it to the first fringey piece for that shorter look but then you have the extra 7" of chain just hanging off to contend with hahaha :] I can't post a clearer picture if you'd like!


ooo okay! that would be great if you could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I dont' mind having it dangling in the back, it's worth it to have 2 cute different looks from one necklace haha

also no rush on the picture, I still have 6 more days of trading


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

ahhh we should tell LBB to put this ZAD bracelet on there!!

http://www.amazon.com/ZAD-Beautiful-Peacock-Feather-Bracelet/dp/B005QF5CPC/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336618964&amp;sr=8-18


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 9, 2012)

Ugh. My mom's bag that I had forgotten about had an offer I had put out a few days ago for her, I was about to accept an offer that was made to her for a multiple item trade that was also +12 bucks or so and someone accepted the offer I had forgotten about. Does anyone know how the picture frame book ends and the coffee mugs that you write on trade?


----------



## tweakabell (May 9, 2012)

I need those cups lol no one will trade them I have offers up to $30 for them


----------



## tweakabell (May 9, 2012)

I want them as a end of year gift for my daughter's Pre-K teacher but no one will trade. I have a $30 offer on them not even a bad $30 offer those blue RJ studs but they won't take them so I'm assuming they get awesome offers


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. My mom's bag that I had forgotten about had an offer I had put out a few days ago for her, I was about to accept an offer that was made to her for a multiple item trade that was also +12 bucks or so and someone accepted the offer I had forgotten about. Does anyone know how the picture frame book ends and the coffee mugs that you write on trade?


they are both pretty good I think. I've also tried offering $50 trades for the book ends with no takers


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want them as a end of year gift for my daughter's Pre-K teacher but no one will trade. I have a $30 offer on them not even a bad $30 offer those blue RJ studs but they won't take them so I'm assuming they get awesome offers


 Man I would take the trade for you but if I accepted I would be coming down like 30 bucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 9, 2012)

Wow that's a big jump. I appreciate the sentiment though




. If anyone else gets a hold of them though keep me in mind lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh we should tell LBB to put this ZAD bracelet on there!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ZAD-Beautiful-Peacock-Feather-Bracelet/dp/B005QF5CPC/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336618964&amp;sr=8-18


OH CUUUTE! I love feather stuff, kind of wish my bag ended with those $20 feather earrings!





top left: how it came after I finally got it unhooked, there's a knot and a jumpring where the clasp goes

top right: I hooked it into the first jumpring/fringey bit that was on the opposite side

bottom left: how it looks long

bottom right: how it looks short, I pulled the chain around the back and tucked it under the necklace, I might add a clasp on the end so it stays there when I want to wear it like that!





top left: wearing it short with the chain hanging in front

top right: how long it is when hanging in the back

bottom left: I thought it looked cute as a head wrap/band/thing, though my hair got caught in all of the fringes haha

bottom right: the length of the extra chain when worn short compared to a 8x11 catalog :]
Hopefully those are helpful! ^^^^

It was no trouble at all :]


----------



## maryissa (May 10, 2012)

Did you guys see the new video that they posted on their youtube? It's a preview of many pieces of jewelry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J2VpIasqHs&amp;feature=plcp

I love the peacock feather ring that they showed!


----------



## tweakabell (May 10, 2012)

Trading ended. I didn't get my mugs but I got two chalkboard items (one for each teacher) so I am happy


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 10, 2012)

I just opened a bag, and saying I'm happy with it this time would be an understatement. I'm considering just shipping this bag, as is, with no trading! 




 I need a cute little crossbody bag for concerts this summer, and this one is purrrfect! I lovelove Gorjana, Disney Couture, and Betsey Johnson. This starting bag is a WINNER!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened a bag, and saying I'm happy with it this time would be an understatement. I'm considering just shipping this bag, as is, with no trading!
> 
> ...


 I don't know.. I think you'd be happier if you gave me your leopard bag and took my snakeskin clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know.. I think you'd be happier if you gave me your leopard bag and took my snakeskin clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, somehow I doubt it would be comfy to carry around in 100 F weather at concerts... hahaha. I'd give you Tinkerbell for it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think there's quite a few of these leopard bags out right now, so there's a good chance you'll have your trade accepted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I was tempted by your trade.


----------



## calexxia (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, somehow I doubt it would be comfy to carry around in 100 F weather at concerts... hahaha. I'd give you Tinkerbell for it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think there's quite a few of these leopard bags out right now, so there's a good chance you'll have your trade accepted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I was tempted by your trade.


 You CARRY A BAG at gigs? I TOTALLY can't do that, unless it's a small club show, and even then.....I manage to fit everything into my britches pockets--it's NECESSARY, I tell ya!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You CARRY A BAG at gigs? I TOTALLY can't do that, unless it's a small club show, and even then.....I manage to fit everything into my britches pockets--it's NECESSARY, I tell ya!


 Funny enough, the leopard bag we're talking about is called, the "gig" bag. LOL. It's a mini crossbody and it's teeny. It's actually the perfect size for a show. If it's a small concert (something at the House of Blues, club venue, etc.,) I fit everything into pockets, but one concert I'm going to this summer is going to be an all day event for me at a huge place. I need something little to hold all of my touch up stuff and a small camera. LOTS of pics need to be taken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

How well does the Betsey heart and rose necklave trade? Someone wants my Betsey sunglasses and are offering the necklace and some ZAD jewelry, don't want to be stuck with items I don't really want on my last day of trading! Suggestions please


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 10, 2012)

The Heart &amp;  Rose necklace trades pretty well. I had one yesterday I think.  I'm trying to decide if I should take some 2 item trades for my gig bag.  How well do those Robert rose chain fringe necklaces do?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How well does the Betsey heart and rose necklave trade? Someone wants my Betsey sunglasses and are offering the necklace and some ZAD jewelry, don't want to be stuck with items I don't really want on my last day of trading! Suggestions please


 I offered a shit-ton of stuff for that and no one would budge, so it probably trades well. The only problem I see is if they dumped a bunch of them on the site, putting them in everyone's bag who opens one. I haven't been watching trades and open bags for the last couple days, but I'm sure you have.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

ahhh someone is offering the hydrabronze for my leaf bangles...i'm tempted but I just don't know if the bronze will actually work with my skin tone. What do you think Leilani? have you looked up swatches? is it for lighter skin?


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered a shit-ton of stuff for that and no one would budge, so it probably trades well. The only problem I see is if they dumped a bunch of them on the site, putting them in everyone's bag who opens one. I haven't been watching trades and open bags for the last couple days, but I'm sure you have.


 I thought they were pretty sought after too, but surprisingly when i got the sunglasses, there must have been atleast 3 offers with those necklaces which no one had accepted. I think there are a lot out there now, that's why. And i checked how they've been trading and it doesn't look too good..


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Heart &amp;  Rose necklace trades pretty well. I had one yesterday I think.  I'm trying to decide if I should take some 2 item trades for my gig bag.  How well do those Robert rose chain fringe necklaces do?


The Robert Rose fringe necklace doesn't do too well, doesn't usually trade up...no good offers either, mostly offers of nail polish etc when i had it


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered a shit-ton of stuff for that and no one would budge, so it probably trades well. The only problem I see is if they dumped a bunch of them on the site, putting them in everyone's bag who opens one. I haven't been watching trades and open bags for the last couple days, but I'm sure you have.


Someone just offered it to me + the liquid eyeliner for my hobo...that was a $66 value but I'm still saying no. This bag is going nowhere besides home to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

mannnn, I offered WAY better items/values when I wanted the hobo!!


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone just offered it to me + the liquid eyeliner for my hobo...that was a $66 value but I'm still saying no. This bag is going nowhere besides home to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 which hobo are you talking about?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

Do you guys think the ZAD fan cuff or the feather earrings (both $20) trade better? I like both equally so I don't mind having either in my bag...but would like to trade up!


----------



## Christi Z (May 10, 2012)

I caved and opened anther bag today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

I'm so tempted to buy another one when my bag closes tomorrow...but I'll do it only if I find something irresistible like those Madden hobos..


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

If anyones interested in the Betsey Johnson shades i'm open to trading mine for a good trade..


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

in case anyone is interested in one the tinkerbell necklace looks like:

http://www.fredflare.com/ACCESSORIES/Disney-Couture-Gold-Tinkerbell-Necklace/


----------



## DonnaJ (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they were pretty sought after too, but surprisingly when i got the sunglasses, there must have been atleast 3 offers with those necklaces which no one had accepted. I think there are a lot out there now, that's why. And i checked how they've been trading and it doesn't look too good..


 Yeah, you really have to be careful when they dump a ton of something on the site, the value goes way down, even if it was something that everyone wanted the week before.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone just offered it to me + the liquid eyeliner for my hobo...that was a $66 value but I'm still saying no. This bag is going nowhere besides home to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't blame you. You already tried to trade for it and couldn't get it with crazy good trade offers. If you trade it away you won't get it back!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and opened anther bag today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I swear LBB is like heroin. SHOPPING ADDICTION! GAH!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so tempted to buy another one when my bag closes tomorrow...but I'll do it only if I find something irresistible like those Madden hobos..


 Wait for Monday. They should be putting up new bags randomly all day and may add more Madden or something else you'll love.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 10, 2012)

By the way, they had some Graziano pieces at TJ Maxx, and the colors don't look as wild as they do here. LBB has adjusted the color on the pictures so that they look more neon and kind of cheap if you ask me.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

Hmmm look familiar? if anyone likes the chevron bangle here it is for $5

http://www.fredflare.com/Zig-Zag-Flame-Stitch-Bangle/phpThumb.php?src=/display_images/7845_D.jpg&amp;h=200&amp;w=175


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

I'm really disappointed in how different those angular earrings actually look in real life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 10, 2012)

The tinkerbell necklace is $5 more on fredflare. For all the items we're finding cheaper elsewhere , they seem to have quite a few that are cheaper on LBB. The most extreme example I've found so far is the Zara Terez stone pendant necklace. $35 on LBB but $65 everywhere else that it's in stock.

http://shopping.aol.com/zara-terez-rockin-wood-and-pyrite-antique-brass-plated-chain-pendant-16/s254419352

Anyone else find anything that seems undervalued on LBB?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

yayyy i got another blush!! I didn't even look at the rest of the offers for the ipad case because the minute I saw the blush + another item I was ALL over it haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The tinkerbell necklace is $5 more on fredflare. For all the items we're finding cheaper elsewhere , they seem to have quite a few that are cheaper on LBB. The most extreme example I've found so far is the Zara Terez stone pendant necklace. $35 on LBB but $65 everywhere else that it's in stock.
> 
> ...


OH wow, and i JUST traded that necklace away!!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH wow, and i JUST traded that necklace away!!


 Shouldn't be too hard to get back if you want. I like it, but it doesn't seem to be trading well. I was trying to trade up with it in hopes I could get it back, but no one seems to want it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard to get back if you want. I like it, but it doesn't seem to be trading well. I was trying to trade up with it in hopes I could get it back, but no one seems to want it.


 yeah same here, i was surprised when someone took it for the ipad case (i dont even have an ipad! but i just wanted to trade up...which worked well because I go the blush i wanted)


----------



## Zsa Zsa Light (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know who makes the southwestern brightly colored bag with the houndstooth lining on lbb's tumblr page?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooo okay! that would be great if you could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I dont' mind having it dangling in the back, it's worth it to have 2 cute different looks from one necklace haha
> ...


 Hey, I don't know if you saw the pictures but I posted them here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124915/little-black-bag/4380#post_1871108 :]


----------



## javagirl87 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, I don't know if you saw the pictures but I posted them here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124915/little-black-bag/4380#post_1871108 :]


 I did see them! thanks so much! I do like that necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm trying to trade up one of my $20 items to it!

i'm really happy with my bag...once i get rid of those wall things I may ship early!


----------



## geniabeme (May 10, 2012)

Im going to start a new one in the next 2 weeks.. depending on what new things they have!


----------



## skylola123 (May 10, 2012)

I decided to ship my bag! I only ended up with two items which are the Deux Lux Felix Sequin Duffle bag &amp; the Nica Hope Crossbody Bag in Mustard!

So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to ship my bag! I only ended up with two items which are the Deux Lux Felix Sequin Duffle bag &amp; the Nica Hope Crossbody Bag in Mustard!
> 
> So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG! I wanted the Deux Lux one.. very cutee!!!

I don't know what to do with myself now that I don't have a bag to trade!


----------



## skylola123 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I wanted the Deux Lux one.. very cutee!!!
> 
> I don't know what to do with myself now that I don't have a bag to trade!


I know there were so many people who wanted that bag. I wasn't going to change it for anything except for the Deux Lux in Blush. But that didn't happen but thats okay I am very excited. And I know, I feel like opening another bag because trading is so addicting!


----------



## sana riaz (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, they had some Graziano pieces at TJ Maxx, and the colors don't look as wild as they do here. LBB has adjusted the color on the pictures so that they look more neon and kind of cheap if you ask me.


Donna how were the offers for the Nica sinead flap bag?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mannnn, I offered WAY better items/values when I wanted the hobo!!


 HAHAHAHAHA. It's like someone saying, "here, trade this stuff down for a nail polish."


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zsa Zsa Light* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know who makes the southwestern brightly colored bag with the houndstooth lining on lbb's tumblr page?


 I have a nila anthony with the houndstooth lining--maybe check there?


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

I got the kenneth cole watch! So i'm open to trading if the offer's good! i know a lot of people wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Zsa Zsa Light* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know who makes the southwestern brightly colored bag with the houndstooth lining on lbb's tumblr page?


 It's by nila anthony, I remember seeing it in this youtube video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzmgRnnzk9g

I also saw that bag last week at forever 21, but it's not on the website so I don't know if there still selling it. I'm pretty sure the one at forever 21 is not nila anthony, but it had the same southwestern pattern on it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 11, 2012)

I really want to trade my BCBG studded clutch for the Melie Bianco wristlet/wallet but no one has accepted or passed my offers ALL DAY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to trade my BCBG studded clutch for the Melie Bianco wristlet/wallet but no one has accepted or passed my offers ALL DAY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


which wristlet wallet? and what colored clutch do you have? i'm considering trading all of my small items for one of those!


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to trade my BCBG studded clutch for the Melie Bianco wristlet/wallet but no one has accepted or passed my offers ALL DAY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

oh god how I love the bcbg studded clutch!Made so many offers for it... Ironic bit is I had the Melie Bianco wallet offers for my bcbg ribbon watch which i just traded...wish we could have helped each other..


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which wristlet wallet? and what colored clutch do you have? i'm considering trading all of my small items for one of those!


I really like the saddle colored one. http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2096/melie-bianco-wristlet-wallet  I would settle for either color. though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the red BCBG clutch.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have picked that one as my item but they were gone so I figured someone would maybe trade me. I love the BCBG clutch but I think the melie is more mom friendly with the wrist strap and tons of compartments. Hopefully someone will get online and pass or accept!!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like the saddle colored one. http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2096/melie-bianco-wristlet-wallet  I would settle for either color. though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 That was the bag I picked for my very first LBB. I thought it was pink when I picked it because my laptop was at a weird angle lol. I'll put an offer out for you and see if it goes through, do you know who has it?


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 11, 2012)

Btw I really just want to trade up these three bangles I have but I'm not having any freaking luck.

I have the zad colorblock one, the animal wood stretch by all the rage and the, robert rose woven cuff if anyone wants to help take those off my hands. I'm also trying to get rid of wa studio red chandalier earrings, I love them but I can't hold on to them for 5 days, they are weighing down my bag.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was the bag I picked for my very first LBB. I thought it was pink when I picked it because my laptop was at a weird angle lol. I'll put an offer out for you and see if it goes through, do you know who has it?


Aww, thanks for the help. I don't know who has it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is only one of each color left. I would love to see their favs! I have the BCBG clutch, pink rebel crossbody and cargo smokey palette. I am trying to trade the crossbody for something else but it's getting hard to get rid of.


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how well the gorjana snowflake charm and the minerologie eye liner trade?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

One of my boxes came in yesterday, with a nila anthony clutch and a big buddha clutch...both of which have straps! yay!! I know want to open another bag even though I said I was done with them. I'm going to wait it out, because the desire will pass....hopefully.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my boxes came in yesterday, with a nila anthony clutch and a big buddha clutch...both of which have straps! yay!! I know want to open another bag even though I said I was done with them. I'm going to wait it out, because the desire will pass....hopefully.


 Welcome to the Hotel California, such a lovely place....


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Hotel California, such a lovely place....


 lol, I STILL have another one on it's way, and that will be the last shipment I receive. I'm TRYING to restrain but its sooooooooooooo hard. I'm probably moving in August so I really don't need more stuff to move. Yuck. 

I have a desire to purge my closet SO BAD right now.


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

I feel like the madness reaches a peak just before your bags about to close lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my boxes came in yesterday, with a nila anthony clutch and a big buddha clutch...both of which have straps! yay!! I know want to open another bag even though I said I was done with them. I'm going to wait it out, because the desire will pass....hopefully.


ooo which nila anthony clutch is it?


----------



## Zsa Zsa Light (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooo which nila anthony clutch is it?


 Maybe it was actually street level? It's a woven envelope and it's orange and teal. I can't find it on the lbb site anymore...but the tags on it said Nila Anthony I thought...maybe I am making that up and it is actually street level. I'll check when I get home. Either way I love love love it. I had some good offers that I almost took for it...its the on I traded for the betsey anchor bag, and I'm soooo glad I did.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

found it! This one: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/728/street-level-woven-envelope-clutch

which I guess it showed it had a strap, lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

ohhhh yeah I wanted that one! I'm glad you like it!

Some girl REALLY wants my blush, she offered me the $55 gorjana leo bracelet...too bad it looks like a 10 year old may it...someone last night offered me the audrey charm bracelet but by the time I went to accept it they had canceled the offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like my bag too much! I really want to just get ALL the necklaces i've wanted but have always traded up (since this is my last bag till septemeber) so i'm trying to get both the hammered collars, and the triangle hammered necklace! It's not working to well...so far I only have the silver collar. You'd think people wouldn't want them since they always try to trade them up


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

haha everyone hates my bag. all of my items (including the blush) say trade it!

except for the shell earrings and my hobo bag


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha everyone hates my bag. all of my items (including the blush) say trade it!
> 
> except for the shell earrings and my hobo bag


I love the hobo you have!


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

I'm hoping someone would trade my Betsey sunglasses for a smaller bag/clutch(the less than $50 ones) +1 small item, before trading ends this afternoon. I got some fantastic offers on the Betsey, but i'm always torn btw trading and keeping...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 11, 2012)

EVERYONE who voted on my starting bag said "keep it" to every item. I admit, it was pretty awesome. lol. BUT I actually have a "theme" I'm working on with this LBB. Hopefully it comes together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, doesn't it suck when people vote "trade it" on something you like, and "keep it" on the things you think are fug in your bag? You start to feel a little defensive over your sense of fashion, like, "Wait. What's wrong with that?" &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HAHAHAHA.

That said, I don't really actually care. I'm happy if people hate the things I love, so I get them easier.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EVERYONE who voted on my starting bag said "keep it" to every item. I admit, it was pretty awesome. lol. BUT I actually have a "theme" I'm working on with this LBB. Hopefully it comes together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 haha that's a good point! i'd rather have them dislike my things then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also i have a feeling some people say trade it because they want you to give it to them haha.  I feel bad kinda feeling "stabalized" with my bag right now...All I want to switch is those torqoise earrings for the gold triangle ones (either pair) and I want to trade down my shell horn necklace to the triangle hammered necklace (someone gave me that necklace for a $14 pair of earrings so I don't feel bad trading down!)

But I also want to keep trading for the full 7 days...hmmm


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha that's a good point! i'd rather have them dislike my things then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I've had people vote "trade it" and within a minute try to get that very item from me with something cheap.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

ooo they have eye shadow primer now!! Too bad it's a light color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sure it won't be noticeable under the eyeshadow though. Anyone have an $18 items they dont' want in exchange for the primer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 11, 2012)

Did anyone else notice they got rid of Delights?  Not that I ever saw one actually in someone's bag. The FAQ doesn't even mention it anymore.


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice they got rid of Delights?  Not that I ever saw one actually in someone's bag. The FAQ doesn't even mention it anymore


 Omg! you're so right! For the longest time I was looking forward to those! Whatever happened to those...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice they got rid of Delights?  Not that I ever saw one actually in someone's bag. The FAQ doesn't even mention it anymore.


 Wow...looks like they're starting to be pretty stingy. It's not like they're losing money, we all buy like a ton of bags and it all evens out for them anyway even if someone gets a ton (as someone previously mentioned with the calculations)


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 11, 2012)

Looks like I am stuck with the BCBG studded clutch. They both passed on my trade offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I like the BCBG one, just wish it had a strap. I definitely over traded to get the skull bracelet but that's okay, I have been DYING to get it. I ordered the other skull bullet bracelet/ring thing in another bag and it came yesterday. OMG, it is amazing!!! I have really tiny hands and I was so afraid it would be too big. Perfect fit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 11, 2012)

Since Betsey Johnson retail stores are going to be liquidated, me thinks there is about to a s***ton of her stuff on LBB.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since Betsey Johnson retail stores are going to be liquidated, me thinks there is about to a s***ton of her stuff on LBB.


wow really? were they not making enough money?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 11, 2012)

Here's an article I just read about Betsey Johnson.

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2012/may/11/betsey-johnson-going-out--business-sales-start-las/


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 11, 2012)

Time to head to Miracle Miles! LOL



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's an article I just read about Betsey Johnson.
> 
> http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2012/may/11/betsey-johnson-going-out--business-sales-start-las/


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

wow that's insane! I would never pay full price for her stuff since it's a little too "crazy" for me...but now that I have LBB I don't mind trying out the unique things


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

aghhhh I just got hotel california'd by a starting bag valued at 142 with 4 items. HATE MYSELF. I should cancel this right now.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aghhhh I just got hotel california'd by a starting bag valued at 142 with 4 items. HATE MYSELF. I should cancel this right now.


that's good!! I had 3 items for $118....that included my $70 bag haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

I seriusly LOVE your bag. I want everything in it!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seriusly LOVE your bag. I want everything in it!


 I know! I was like AHHH CAN'T NOT OPEN. I think picking a cheap first item is a really good way to get a nice bag.


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before....cute stuff, love the ZAD hammered necklace!


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before....cute stuff, love the ZAD hammered necklace!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been posted before....cute stuff, love the ZAD hammered necklace!


 
I think I watched that yesterday (i'm at starbucks so I can't check right now) is it the segmented one? I got that in my first bag and had to return it beecause it was SO uncomfortable. it dug into my skin!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I was like AHHH CAN'T NOT OPEN. I think picking a cheap first item is a really good way to get a nice bag.


hahaha. I tried that with the tonga blush...and got massively screwed over. i think it depends. this is a good time to do that with all the new products/good old ones returning. the ones I got were all the rejects of the month


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

I think I'm going to cancel it. RIght now. I'm having some pretty intense regret/guilt over it.


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I watched that yesterday (i'm at starbucks so I can't check right now) is it the segmented one? I got that in my first bag and had to return it beecause it was SO uncomfortable. it dug into my skin!!


 Yea the segmented necklace, its a double unboxing video, I'm surprised at the size of the Nica bag. Its tiny!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

lol the girl who gave me her blush wants it back now 

someone is offering me the yellow love notes pouch for my wine set...I really want the pouch but i think the wine set would be really cute because I love wine...bah cant' decide.  which trades better?


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol the girl who gave me her blush wants it back now
> 
> someone is offering me the yellow love notes pouch for my wine set...I really want the pouch but i think the wine set would be really cute because I love wine...bah cant' decide.  which trades better?


I'm not sure how the wine set trades, but those pouches trade eally well for sure. Mine brought in a pretty good trade.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

thanks for the tip! i traded for the pouch, since I want it more anyway, I'm hoping to trade up to one of the $22 hammered pieces I want.

Did you guys know Cargo is made in Italy!??! I love it even more now!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

I really want to trade my pouch for the liquid eyeliner and trade down my shell necklace for the hammer triangle one...but then I"ll seriously have everything I want and want to ship my bag!! I think i'd feel guilty shipping 4 days early haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

well shoot, I think i have to ship my bag tonight, I have to forward my mail to my parents while i'm gone this summer and I want to make sure I get this bag before i do that next week (takes about 7 days to get my box from LBB).

I guess tonight will be my last trading!! I'm going to try and trade down my tusk necklace and then I think i'll call it a day haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well shoot, I think i have to ship my bag tonight, I have to forward my mail to my parents while i'm gone this summer and I want to make sure I get this bag before i do that next week (takes about 7 days to get my box from LBB).
> 
> I guess tonight will be my last trading!! I'm going to try and trade down my tusk necklace and then I think i'll call it a day haha


 Bummer you have to ship early, but...WOOHOO YOU'RE GETTING YOUR HOBO!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummer you have to ship early, but...WOOHOO YOU'RE GETTING YOUR HOBO!


 i know!! And the blush, and a ton of jewelry i've been wanting from the beginning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i kept trading them up and regretting not having them in the end haha

now that I think back on my first LBB it was SOOO lame haha. 4 pieces of jewelry!! And i returned 2 haha


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 11, 2012)

I know there are a lot of neon orange bangles in the opening gallery ("5 of 10 remaining") but I don't want to open ANOTHER bag after I finish my current one, and there are only 3 in play right now. I have a pink one which I like, but I have other pink jewelry already and want to trade it sideways for the orange one, but 2 of 3 people have passed already. If the final person is on here, I'd really like to trade! Or if not, I'd love it if someone who would like the pink one could try to trade for the orange and then trade with me. In case there is duplicate offer out there, my name is Elena-Beth Kaye. Thank you!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GypsyHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know there are a lot of neon orange bangles in the opening gallery ("5 of 10 remaining") but I don't want to open ANOTHER bag after I finish my current one, and there are only 3 in play right now. I have a pink one which I like, but I have other pink jewelry already and want to trade it sideways for the orange one, but 2 of 3 people have passed already. If the final person is on here, I'd really like to trade! Or if not, I'd love it if someone who would like the pink one could try to trade for the orange and then trade with me. In case there is duplicate offer out there, my name is Elena-Beth Kaye. Thank you!


wow i'm shocked! I had 2 in my bag last time and NO ONE wanted them!! I tried trading them up and it never worked. I could only trade it down to something worth $19-20.  I think they're really cute but wanted to keep trading and they weren't helping me

i'm surprised they keep rejecting your offers! what are you offering them?


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow i'm shocked! I had 2 in my bag last time and NO ONE wanted them!! I tried trading them up and it never worked. I could only trade it down to something worth $19-20.  I think they're really cute but wanted to keep trading and they weren't helping me
> ...


I KNOW! I was absolutely certain when I got my bag that there'd be no problem to get it, and with more coming into play they'll probably be easy later on, but this is already my second bag this month. The problem is that I do now want to keep everything in my current bag, but I'm less attached to the pink bangle, and was hoping to just trade sideways. I could always try to trade it down and then try to trade the new thing up and trade that for the orange, but was hoping a sideways trade would be better.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

if anyone is interested in the leather and fringe earrings in a navy color...amazon has them for $10

http://www.amazon.com/Zara-Terez-Fringe-Leather-Earrings/dp/B004EBUNQ2/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336784253&amp;sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

holy cow, these are actually $60!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Zara-Terez-Filigree-Brushed-Earrings/dp/B004EBUNFS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336784333&amp;sr=8-9


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone is interested in the leather and fringe earrings in a navy color...amazon has them for $10
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zara-Terez-Fringe-Leather-Earrings/dp/B004EBUNQ2/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336784253&amp;sr=8-2-fkmr0


 At that price, I'll probably buy some! Thank you! And omg, I want those other ones you posted on the other post so bad. I keep trading them and never getting them back. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At that price, I'll probably buy some! Thank you! And omg, I want those other ones you posted on the other post so bad. I keep trading them and never getting them back. lol.


the tassel ones? I want them too i'm considered trading my blush for them!! I looked up swatches of the blush and it's more of a blush + bronzer, which I don't really need.  Hmmm decisions haha

also the conch earrings are actually $30 (on sale for 18!! so glad I got them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.amazon.com/ZAD-Western-Concho-Earrings-Antique/dp/B007HU8XIC/ref=sr_1_95?ie=UTF8&amp;m=AXZA0ZLGDRYH0&amp;qid=1336785446&amp;s=generic&amp;sr=1-95


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also the conch earrings are actually $30!! so glad I got them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ZAD-Western-Concho-Earrings-Antique/dp/B007HU8XIC/ref=sr_1_95?ie=UTF8&amp;m=AXZA0ZLGDRYH0&amp;qid=1336785446&amp;s=generic&amp;sr=1-95


 My conch earrings arrived today -- gorgeous!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

and the bike ring is actually $30!!! How are they pricing these things?! jeez LBB!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

okay I can't decide what I want!! I really don't want this shell tusk pendant, but I can't decide between the gold or silver hammered collar...or the leather bracelet...

I also don't really want the blush anymore. I would love having another blush but i'm not sure the colors would suit me. But i'm not sure what to trade it for...and I would combine the two at $52 but I'm not sure what to try and get. blah! I'm kind of wishing I had taken all those $50 trades for my blush earlier!


----------



## sana riaz (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like they're putting way too many skincare/ make up products on the gallery...I would prefer more bags/accessories...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

i actually wish they'd have some lipsticks and eyeliners!! I know they're in the gallery but none of them are making their way over...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

ahhh leilani i would take your offer but i already have those conch earrings! i'm trying for one of the 5 zara tarez stone earrings, if i don't get them by tomorrow i'll try and trake one of your trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i saw a video on youtube with those stone earrings and even though they look super weird on the site they look gorgeous in person! and they're actually $60!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh leilani i would take your offer but i already have those conch earrings! i'm trying for one of the 5 zara tarez stone earrings, if i don't get them by tomorrow i'll try and trake one of your trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i saw a video on youtube with those stone earrings and even though they look super weird on the site they look gorgeous in person! and they're actually $60!


 lol, no worries. I actually really like both pairs of earrings, so if I end up with them, it's not a bad thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) That said, I still have 5 days left and they are all I am willing to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy with everything else. But thank you anyway. I hope you get your earrings.


----------



## VivGee (May 12, 2012)

I got the two items from Deux Lux I have been dying for. I dunno why I still have my bag open. Waiting to see what gets added on Monday? Gah, I should just ship!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

This photo was on LBB's FB.

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/156148_338381686215079_149639895089260_771561_2033512610_n.jpg

Those fringe necklaces are so much more fabulous looking in person, it seems. I'm so excited I'm getting one in the mail tomorrow/Monday. I'm going to wear it short, like a choker. They are both gorg. The colorful one is super ethnic/tribal and the pastel one (I linked a video to a few pages back) is drastically different than the photos on LBB and *STUNNING*, IMO. I lust after the pastel one now. Off white, teal, lavender, and dark purple... I needs it muh preeeeecccioooousss.


----------



## maryissa (May 12, 2012)

YAY! My lbb came in today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super happy with everything but I think I'm going to have to return the silver lydell bracelet since its way too big and I don't think I would wear it. I would of worn it if it was smaller and it actually fitted. 

The kr3w watch is wayy too big for me, but good think I'm going to give it to my boyfriend.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they're putting way too many skincare/ make up products on the gallery...I would prefer more bags/accessories...


 I wouldn't mind more skincare and makeup, if it was more recognizable brands, like Cargo and Butter London. But I'm not interested in what they have right now and wish they would stop pushing it on us with every bag that opens.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad you posted those. I have small wrists too so I have to be careful with sizing on bracelets and watches. Both watches are adorable. Too bad the blue one is so big on.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

Went to your photo album. LOOOVING the brown and gold on! Trying to trade my way back to it. lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 12, 2012)

Once again their pictures lie, those new briannefaye scarves are giant!

http://static.nomorerack.com/v2/images/products/9541-7-rg.jpg

And yes, it is the same scarf, you can see it here:

http://www.nomorerack.com/daily_deals/view/60939-brianne_faye_wave_scarf

It's also only $15...


----------



## maryissa (May 12, 2012)

I love the brown and gold bracelet too!  I love how it's like edgy, perfect for concerts and festivals! I forgot I had a small wrist too, I only wear bracelets and usually the ones I buy fit me, but not this time. 

I really like bracelets that jingle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I'm a bit sad that I have to return it. The blue lydell bracelet is a little big too, but I love it too much to return it. I needa figure out if I can tighten it somehow.


----------



## maryissa (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once again their pictures lie, those new briannefaye scarves are giant!
> 
> ...


 Whoa! It's huge! Its like a size of a beach towel.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 12, 2012)

Someone offered me $12 earrings for my $78 purse. SERIOUSLY!?


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 12, 2012)

Ok, so I shipped my bag with BCBG studded clutch and skull bracelet because I saw 1 of the Melie Bianco wristlet in the gallery. Haha!! I am so weak!! LBB #6 has opened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone offered me $12 earrings for my $78 purse. SERIOUSLY!?


Sometimes when people do that it's just to see how many are left of an item. And I did something like that once just to show someone how trading works. Of course either way, the offer should be canceled immediately.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 12, 2012)

I have a 5k in 5 hours, but my bag closes in an hour. I think there needs to be a 12 step program or something. . .


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 12, 2012)

That 5K will be a lot more than twelve steps!


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind more skincare and makeup, if it was more recognizable brands, like Cargo and Butter London. But I'm not interested in what they have right now and wish they would stop pushing it on us with every bag that opens.


 I've never heard of that marcus brand, but I LOVE Archipelago. I have their pomegranate set and the hand creme is my favorite ever! The only thing that could be improved for me is the scent, a little too artificial in the lotion but definitely suited for the candle and soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that marcus brand, but I LOVE Archipelago. I have their pomegranate set and the hand creme is my favorite ever! The only thing that could be improved for me is the scent, a little too artificial in the lotion but definitely suited for the candle and soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really meant this "Truth Art Beauty" brand, have you or anyone ever heard of this one before LBB? But they shove it in everyone's bag! Also never heard of Ncla, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

I am still tempted by LBB.  I just wish there were a way to completely opt out of all jewelry. I HATE jewelry, but I love all the bags and clutches and wallets and makeup. Sigh.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still tempted by LBB.  I just wish there were a way to completely opt out of all jewelry. I HATE jewelry, but I love all the bags and clutches and wallets and makeup. Sigh.


 If you have been watching and learning you could still wind up with just bags, wallets, etc. You will have to trade in jewelry and find out what others really want, but then trade up for more bags, or makeup, or accessories, etc. I have seen people end up with like 3 or 4 bags and no jewelry!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still tempted by LBB.  I just wish there were a way to completely opt out of all jewelry. I HATE jewelry, but I love all the bags and clutches and wallets and makeup. Sigh.


 All of my bags have been wallets, clutches, and make up. I've only had one pair of earrings in 6 bags! And those were earrings I wanted. You can definitely not have any jewelry. GIVE IT A TRY BUT BE CAREFUL ITS ADDICTING.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

ahh only oneof four people have looked at my offer for the earrings (I want to trade my blush for them)

i think i'll be okay shipping my bag tomorrow night since it takes a few days for them to even put through the forwarding mail thing anyway haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh only oneof four people have looked at my offer for the earrings (I want to trade my blush for them)
> 
> i think i'll be okay shipping my bag tomorrow night since it takes a few days for them to even put through the forwarding mail thing anyway haha


 LBB comes via UPS anyway...so mail forwarding shouldn't affect it, right?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## VivGee (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone offered me $12 earrings for my $78 purse. SERIOUSLY


 $18 bird ring for my $93 sparkly bag. W...T...F


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have started up several bags (but not actually ordered them...you know, added my main item and then it tells you the brand and category of the other two before you check out?  Well, EVERY SINGLE TIME the other two items for me are jewelry. I don't think LBB and I are meant to be.


 It's so easy to trade them away for make up though! I promise! If you open it and put your info in, you can still cancel within your 7 trading days, they don't charge until you ship!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really meant this "Truth Art Beauty" brand, have you or anyone ever heard of this one before LBB? But they shove it in everyone's bag! Also never heard of Ncla, anyone know anything about them?


 Birchbox gave out samples of them a while ago. Actually I've been trying to get my hands on it since I lost my sample, so I was thrilled to see it on LBB.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB comes via UPS anyway...so mail forwarding shouldn't affect it, right?


i was wondering that as well...I may call on monday and ask them about that. I would really like the full 7 days for this bag, I keep changing my mine on a couple of my items (the eagle necklace, it's cute but doesnt' fit my hair style/glasses that i wear haha) and i don't like the $26 necklace I have right now.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was wondering that as well...I may call on monday and ask them about that. I would really like the full 7 days for this bag, I keep changing my mine on a couple of my items (the eagle necklace, it's cute but doesnt' fit my hair style/glasses that i wear haha) and i don't like the $26 necklace I have right now.


 Well, UPS and USPS are totally different systems so I don't think they'd share address changes. But yeah, give them a call and see what they say!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

oh man. that half moon necklace that Leilani got is amazing!! I just saw this video and it's a lot smaller than I though and actually more dainty! someone is offering me it for my $26 necklace (but in gold) and i think i have to take it haha. no one wants them but they're actually pretty cute for going out


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

alright, i'm going for it, i'm offering 2 necklaces for those earrings!! I really want them, and i'm not paying $60 on amazon for them haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man. that half moon necklace that Leilani got is amazing!! I just saw this video and it's a lot smaller than I though and actually more dainty! someone is offering me it for my $26 necklace (but in gold) and i think i have to take it haha. no one wants them but they're actually pretty cute for going out


 
I didn't actually end up getting that one a few LBBs ago, but I wish I did. It's so cute!!! 






I'm looking for video/better photos of the one I currently have in my LBB. It looks so pretty and very me, I just need to see how it sits on the neck. If I like it then I'm shipping my bag, right meooow. YAAAY!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

i was considering shipping this morning but then realized that they wouldn't even send out my things till around monday haha so i might as well wait!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

Another LBB unboxing by the girls at LBB. The Nica bag in the mustard color (SO cute), the penguin iPhone case (




), and two Cargo products.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

And one more LBB unboxing. A double unboxing! LOL.

This one includes the ZAD watch pendant, the phantom watch in white, hammered ZAD necklace, the small black Nica bag, and the photo bookends. The bookends are really nice! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iomd4aEV82o


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

thanks for the videos!! i'm glad i didn't get the watch pendant..it's a little big for me.

someone REALLY wants my hobo bag, they've been offering me everything they have, and now they just offered me the BCBG ribbon watch.

I managed to trade my eagle necklace up to a $26 cuff (the zig zag one everyone hates but I think is cute).

I'm still hoping I get those pyrite earrings...i'm offering $48 for them right now but no one seems to be online...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

I have one of those robert rose mesh chained necklaces in my bag...i haven't been able to find any images of it online but I think i'll really like it!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another LBB unboxing by the girls at LBB. The Nica bag in the mustard color (SO cute), the penguin iPhone case (
> 
> ...


 
I should be receiving the Nila Anthony yellow trim bag any day now. I LOVE it! I am so excited to get it now. Thanks for sharing the videos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I love LBB unboxing videos. Helps me make my trading decisions all of the time. lol. And also makes me fall in love with strange items I never thought I'd love, ever. 

Stephanie, you aren't kidding about no one passing or accepting on those earrings. I just looked at my offers on them (also $48 offers) and nothing.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

saturdays must be "stupid trades" day. i'm seeing so many dumb trades it's frustrating haha

and no one with the items I want will respond to my offers!! I guess I like everything I have...but i'm not really that excited about any of it besides my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> saturdays must be "stupid trades" day. i'm seeing so many dumb trades it's frustrating haha
> 
> and no one with the items I want will respond to my offers!! I guess I like everything I have...but i'm not really that excited about any of it besides my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm having THE SAME issue. blaaaaah.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

Actually I'm really excited about 90% of my bag, but there's a couple things I want more. My same issue is that no one is responding to the offers for the things I really want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

The majority of the action happening today is that same person trading back and forth and back and forth with themselves.


----------



## Christi Z (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The majority of the action happening today is that same person trading back and forth and back and forth with themselves.


 I know, i've seen that. I feel like i'm stuck where I am, just waiting on a good 2 item trade for the snowflake necklace. I had one when I first got it, but didn't accept it...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

YAYY! Cupcake just made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my clutch!  And she got the blush haha okay i'm officially head over heels for my bag now


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

I'm kind of glad this is my last bag for 3 months...i'm getting tired of seeing the same old pieces in the $14-40 range.  By the time I get back there are going to be ALL new products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Exciting!

I'm kind of sad I only have 5 items now...i'm so used to having a ton haha. But I love what I have. Not sure how much i'll actually use the clutch, but it's black...and has a bow on it...so I have to have it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

haha, what's even worse is when you've had so many bags the last month you are starting to own everything in those price ranges that you wanted anyway... 



 Not that what I just said describes me, or something...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

hmm, I think I have a serious Gorjana addiction now because of LBB. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, what's even worse is when you've had so many bags the last month you are starting to own everything in those price ranges that you wanted anyway...
> 
> ...


 yes!! i was going to mention that but didn't want to accept that fact haha.

Has anyone seen that holly girl's video (the one that everyone keeps posting on the FB). call me crazy...but I kind of like those ugly spike earrings...and someone is offering me both the necklace and earring as a set for my $28 lydell ones i'm not crazy about (because they're too small...i like dangly earrings)

Someone else should take a look at the youtube video and tell me if i'm crazy or not haha. The color is GORGEOUS. but I wish she would have shown a close up...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, I think I have a serious Gorjana addiction now because of LBB. lol.


that's an expensive addiction to have! then again so is cargo haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes!! i was going to mention that but didn't want to accept that fact haha.
> ...


 Ooooh please do link the video here. I actually like those fug yet cute spike earrings. lol!


----------



## Alice07 (May 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here! I just bought a little black bag and one of the items I got was the True Art Beauty pomegranate and rose hip eye balm.  I'm just wondering if you girls know how well those items trade?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh please do link the video here. I actually like those fug yet cute spike earrings. lol!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLeImmvL0wU&amp;sns=em

it's at 7:21 ish!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's an expensive addiction to have! then again so is cargo haha


 Tell me about it! I'm having a real serious love affair with this Eros necklace on their site that looks like it would sit oh so delicately on the collarbone. UGH! GORGEOUS!

http://www.gorjana.com/products/Eros-Necklace.html?color=116&amp;sort=bestselling&amp;catid=14

LBB *needs* to have this on their site, because I can't justify buying it off of Gorjana when it's the same price as an entire LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

haha, she got the kitten/tiger necklace too! I was actually happy to see it was large! I think I would have been bummed if it were tiny. I wanted it to say kitten rather big.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Those spikey earrings pretty much look like what I thought they'd look like, I dunno, I think they're cute. 

The hammered necklace looks super pretty on her!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

I didn't realize R&amp;Em was by Rebecca Minkoff, btw! Even more cool! I love my yellow Love Notes pouch! 




 I'm only willing to give it up in a double trade for those beautiful stone earrings. I'm waiting for people to check their offers and either pass or accept and then I'm going to ship. I got back the Disney Couture Tinkerbell necklace and I really wanted some Disney Couture for my Disneyland trips this summer, so I'm WAY happy with my bag right now.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

yeah I think they're cute too, but i'm still hoping to get a good 2 item trade with these earrings so I can trade up some more...they had 58 offers when i got them!! do you think those spikey items actually trade up?

also i love the hammered necklace on her, i'm sad it looked awful on me and i had to return it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christi Z (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! I'm having a real serious love affair with this Eros necklace on their site that looks like it would sit oh so delicately on the collarbone. UGH! GORGEOUS!
> ...


 Oh my goodness it's gorgeous! I would jump all over it if they had it on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

Do not get those spikey earrings unless you plan on shipping them to you, or trading for something $12/nail polish/nail wraps/mascara. They do not trade well. They used to trade great last month, this month I had to combine items to go anywhere with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

I'm debating getting one of those hammered necklaces if I get stuck in that range one of my next LBBs, if they are still around. I think they look super pretty on. I bet it looked prettier on you than you thought it did! 





Wow, I'm seriously happy with my bag. Only ONE item could make it better. lol. Actually, one of two items. If I managed by freak chance to get both though, I'd probably shed some tears of joy.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness it's gorgeous! I would jump all over it if they had it on LBB.


 Oh heck yeah. If that thing showed up while I had an LBB already open, I'd be getting my game face on. LOL!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

I think it was because it was in silver, the gold looks much better than the silver I think!

Also what is with that jennifer girl? she's opened like 8 bags today! they cant' let you cancel that many times can they??


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was because it was in silver, the gold looks much better than the silver I think!
> 
> Also what is with that jennifer girl? she's opened like 8 bags today! they cant' let you cancel that many times can they??


 Unless she keeps buying them, cause my family member hasn't even got an answer to her request. And if she's bought that many today... just wow! haha! I wish I could buy a couple in a day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

me too, i would be in heaven haha. If I could afford one a week (which is what i've been doing) i'd be happy, if i could sustain that forever though haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

hmmm i thought they had run out of the bow clutches in the gallery, they must have added more!

someone is offering me the bcbg watch for this one now too...they had offered it for the hobo before. does the watch trade well? it's really pretty but i don't know if it would fit with my outfits


----------



## VintageSpade (May 12, 2012)

I had thought about canceling my bag but then came home and just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 12, 2012)

I just checked the mail!! LBB goodies!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

yayy you're haul looks great!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2012)

is really is a good thing i'm leaving for 3 months...i'm officially admitting my addiction to this site haha. it brings the shopaholic, and the bargain shopper, out of me!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayy you're haul looks great!


Thank you! I am loving the Micha Design stuff. I am super excited to use the fydelity bag at the beach. The speaker quality is actually pretty nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

i'm starting to change my mind about those coin necklaces...I kind of want the sweet/sassy one haha. I have no idea where I would ever wear it though since it would be inappropriate at work/class haha

edit: holy cow i'm on a roll tonight!! I just had two offers accepted in 10 min! one for the echo blush (MUCH more my color than the cable blush one...yay!) and one for the chalkboard mugs! (which btw have terrible offers..hmmm..)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

Okay, Jenna convinced me - in a few weeks when I get my vacation check, I'm going to open a bag. I'm in need of a good purse/bag anyway and I've been watching you guys have fun long enough.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Yaaaay! I hope you do fabulous when you get on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Stephanie, pass some of that luck my way please. lol. Come on peeps, get online and accept some offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 13, 2012)

OMG my bag got delivered yesterday but I got it this morning. My husband came home and saw it on our porch so he put it in his work van and forgot about it until today. And then today another bag got delivered! The first bag I shipped same day I opened it because I only made one trade on it. Annnnnd then I opened another one right after.

yesterday's bag: deux lux blush and gold felix duffle, little turquoise lydell earrings, gorjana horseshoe necklace

todays bag: deux lux turquoise and silver felix duffle, lydell bead necklace the one that kind of matches the earrings, ben amun pink bangle and .bcbg silver coil braclet.

The "blush" bag is more brown than pink, which wasn't a problem for me because I expected it to be, but it might be for people who were really wanting a pink bag. Gorgana horseshoe is tiny tiny, I thought it was going to be a little bigger but now that I've worn it for a day I like it super tiny. The pink bangle is awesome but falls off my wrist so if you have tiny wrists it's probably not for you. I'm sad about it too because that was one bangle I got really excited about on the site. Bcbg coil bracelet is gorgeous and has little crystals on the ends. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the quality of the lydel stuff, the earrings are cute but the gems in them are just glued in and aren't even really lined up, the beads on the necklace are a lot bigger than I imagined and also the gems seem loosely glued in. All in all I still love the jewelry but I guess I was just expecting a little more from them quality wise.

I'll post pictures later but I'm in bed right now. Deux lux is my new favorite brand I think. If you got one of these bags you won't be disappointed. The "faux" leather is so soft it feels like a B Makowski.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Oooooh, that's exciting! YAY! hahaha!

I hope I like my all sparkly Felix duffle! Thankfully, I came to terms with the fact that "blush" really meant taupe/brown, so that part won't disappoint me.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

I couldn't get the mugs or the zara terez stone earrings before my bag closed. Hopefully they'll have more the next time around.

for people who can't aquire the mugs or would rather use what they have, you might be interested in this

 http://abeautifulmess.typepad.com/my_weblog/2012/02/how-to-mix-chalkboard-paint-in-any-color.html


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't get the mugs or the zara terez stone earrings before my bag closed. Hopefully they'll have more the next time around.
> 
> ...


 I love the chalk board paint recipe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used a similar one on my son's toy box. Such a fun way to decorate!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't get the mugs or the zara terez stone earrings before my bag closed. Hopefully they'll have more the next time around.
> 
> ...


 I wish I would have gotten them earlier so i could have given you them! i'm not interested in the mugs because even though i love mugs my roomies will break them because they are always drunk and ditzy..blah.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

also, did they even respond to your offers for the stone earrings? me and Leilani have been waiting all day!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I'm still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

I've tried numerous *nice* trades in amounts up to nearly $50, that includes Betsey items, the Love Notes pouch, etc., and nothing. Hopefully they look at their trades sometime before my bag closes. lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, did they even respond to your offers for the stone earrings? me and Leilani have been waiting all day!


 I had one person decline after 2 days and I didn't see them in anyone's bag as I was going through


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

It says there are 3 of them out there. :/


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

yeah i only had one person decline yesterday for my blush offer...other than that 0 of the 3 had replied to all my other offers...it sucks that it's $65 on amazon, there's no way i can afford to buy those on their own even though i really want them


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Amazon's prices go up and down like crazy though! Keep it in your cart or saved list and you'll be notified when they drop in price when you go to the "your cart" page. You'll be surprised how often it happens. They can be $65 today, then suddenly $25 tomorrow.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

that's a good idea, thanks! if they go on sale this summer i'll just have them sent to my mom while i'm gone


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

I'm trying to tell myself that worst case I'll crush some pyrite and make something similar. Surely it couldn't be too hard? I love those but $65 is just too much.

I just opened another bag. Lol, I think I have a problem


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself that worst case I'll crush some pyrite and make something similar. Surely it couldn't be too hard? I love those but $65 is just too much.
> 
> I just opened another bag. Lol, I think I have a problem


 what's your name on LBB? maybe we can make a trade for the mugs I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 13, 2012)

I opened another bag too, it's horrible!! This site is like crack.

It's on my secondary account. I had to do it because the earrings I wanted came with 4 other items! Usually I only get 2 more items, and they're always a phone case and something else.

Of course everything I have is pretty awful and trading terribly, but we'll see how it ends up!
I realized I'm returning my entire last bag on this account. I didn't end up liking anything!

I wonder if they have a cap on items that end up in your bag, because if I return it all, I'm going to have a bag with like, 12 items in it!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's your name on LBB? maybe we can make a trade for the mugs I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just changed my name to the same one on here. It was Amanda P. Right now I'm trying to trade things up and don't really have anything that would be a fair trade anyway.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened another bag too, it's horrible!! This site is like crack.
> 
> ...


 I've started calling it "little crack bag" to my husband. Congrats on having 12 items to play with soon! Too bad you didn't like what you were sent, but it will be fun to have that large of bag


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just changed my name to the same one on here. It was Amanda P. Right now I'm trying to trade things up and don't really have anything that would be a fair trade anyway


 that's okay! if you ever have two small items you don't want i'd be happy to take those too, i'd actually rather have that...i'm used to having a larger bag and am getting bored with only 5 items, since i'm not willing to trade 4 of them haha


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 13, 2012)

Man, the weekends suck for trading. No one is passing or accepting anything. :/


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

i know...last weekend was like this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i'm only getting lucky because of new bags being opened...


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> 
> I've tried numerous *nice* trades in amounts up to nearly $50, that includes Betsey items, the Love Notes pouch, etc., and nothing. Hopefully they look at their trades sometime before my bag closes. lol.


 Looks like you found some of that luck. Congrats!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 13, 2012)

I know I probably shouldn't have opened up this new bag but when I saw the Melie Bianco wristlet in the gallery, I couldn't NOT get it. There was only one left!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep getting some good offers for my skull shot glasses but I don't want to give them up. My kitchen is skull themed.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> edit: holy cow i'm on a roll tonight!! I just had two offers accepted in 10 min! one for the echo blush (MUCH more my color than the cable blush one...yay!)


 Glad you liked that trade as much as I did...yup, Elvira... is moi. Remember the sister with the birthday coming up? I bought this as a gift for her and am trading for her. Elvira is a nickname we had for her in high school/college. She doesn't like makeup that much, but when I put the blush in my bag it gave me a total of 6 things! It only came to $114, but I'm like, man, I can trade that all up!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Ahhh! It's so hard to not ship riiiight now, but I'm going after some Gorjana. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like you found some of that luck. Congrats!


 Thank you!

I lost a beautiful Betsey necklace for it, so it was a bit painful, lol, but I'm still happy. Since those earrings are **stunning** and $65 elsewhere, I'm okay with it, even though it hurt to part with my Betsey.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


 Rue La La had that necklace today, so it should be making its rounds soon if you can't get it back on LBB


----------



## lechatonrose (May 13, 2012)

What offers are on those earrings? Anything good? Lol, btw that gorjana offer isn't to tempt you away, I doubt you could be convinced to part with them. Those other 2 people will surely get online sometime soon.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

A few decent $40 offers, one that included some Betsey earrings and a few Gorjana trades, otherwise major lowballing going on or low priced multiple items trades. I'd go for the Gorjana but I'm not trading these earrings for anything.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 13, 2012)

Is anyone interested in the Betsey pearl bow earrings? I was going to keep them but...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you liked that trade as much as I did...yup, Elvira... is moi. Remember the sister with the birthday coming up? I bought this as a gift for her and am trading for her. Elvira is a nickname we had for her in high school/college. She doesn't like makeup that much, but when I put the blush in my bag it gave me a total of 6 things! It only came to $114, but I'm like, man, I can trade that all up!


aww thanks Donna! I was disappointed in having the cable blush because as much as I like blush that one isn't my color, so this worked out perfectly!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few decent $40 offers, one that included some Betsey earrings and a few Gorjana trades, otherwise major lowballing going on or low priced multiple items trades. I'd go for the Gorjana but I'm not trading these earrings for anything.


man!  I really want them haha.  I'm debating combining my earrings ( http://www.lulus.com/products/zad-teardrop-sea-earrings/48911.html ) with my coffee mugs for it...do you think one of the other girls would accept that offer?

I REALLY like those shell earrings though...I guess I could combine my blush with the mugs but then it would be a $56 trade...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

no one is offering anything good for these mugs..besides some 2 item trades i had but missed while i was sleeping...i think i'm going to have to trade them for $26 items or jewelry...or lower...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone interested in the Betsey pearl bow earrings? I was going to keep them but...


i would want them but i'm already getting them in my last LBB! why don't you want them? are they on sale on that other site?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

OOO i'm totally buying those betsey sunglasses i've been wanting in black, i have a $20 credit on rue la la i've had for 2 years that I haven't used!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Just in case I didn't love the earrings enough, I love them even more now! They are perfect. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy4U6QBTqvs

Also, the style of her necklace reminds me of the Gorjana Eros one I want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> man!  I really want them haha.  I'm debating combining my earrings ( http://www.lulus.com/products/zad-teardrop-sea-earrings/48911.html ) with my coffee mugs for it...do you think one of the other girls would accept that offer?
> ...


 If I didn't love these Zara Terez earrings so much I would jump on one of those trades!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I didn't love these Zara Terez earrings so much I would jump on one of those trades!


are you getting my trades? it keeps saying 0 out of 0 on my dashboard...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> are you getting my trades? it keeps saying 0 out of 0 on my dashboard...


 Yep, I'm getting your trades! Which are way more amazing than anything else I've gotten today as an offer so hopefully they accept.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

ooo okay good! and good to know about the other offers, I was just getting ready to put up my blush plus necklace combo for $60 haha I guess i'll wait a few hours and see what happens first


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES! Nevermind about the offers not being good! I just got 3 in a row that are hardcore. I'm having a REALLLLY hard time saying no to that last trade offer (I pass offers quickly, that's why you see no others) and I already have that Tinkerbell necklace in my LBB! LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

oh man! i guess I better but in my other trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't want to give up the blush but I guess I have to!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Oh, and can you guess the theme of my LBB? HAHAHAHAHA. (minus the not shown Tinkerbell necklace and the pastel fringe necklace I ended up falling in love with because of a youtube video).


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Okay, Stephanie, your blush made this painful. LOL. *SOBS* I almost want to ship so I don't press that accept button. 






Someone HAS TO accept your offer at this point. Does it still say 3 of us have it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, Stephanie, your blush made this painful. LOL. *SOBS* I almost want to ship so I don't press that accept button.
> 
> ...


 haha you can just reject it so you don't have to look at it  i'm seriously getting absolutely horrible offers for everything in my bag. i'm ready to ship tonight which is basically why I'm willing to give up everything I have for those earrings haha

I may try to get something bigger from one of the girls who REALLY wants my blush and then see what iI can do with it...I have a feeling I can get that bronze r&amp;em sequin clutch from her


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha you can just reject it so you don't have to look at it  i'm seriously getting absolutely horrible offers for everything in my bag. i'm ready to ship tonight which is basically why I'm willing to give up everything I have for those earrings haha
> 
> I may try to get something bigger from one of the girls who REALLY wants my blush and then see what iI can do with it...I have a feeling I can get that bronze r&amp;em sequin clutch from her


 But it's hypnotizing to stare at that blush... LOL. Omg, I need to just ship this already.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 13, 2012)

> i would want them but i'm already getting them in my last LBB! why don't you want them? are they on sale on that other site?


 No, I can'tfind them anywhere else but I'm lusting after some of those a betsey studs. I originally held onto these like crazy but after seeing them for seven days .... Eh. We're just falling out of love with each other. Ah well. I'll likely end up keeping them I don't hate them by any means but a trade offer of that hanging umbra photo holder and a set of betsey studs would be a bit of a dream come true lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aww thanks Donna! I was disappointed in having the cable blush because as much as I like blush that one isn't my color, so this worked out perfectly!


 I was hoping it would trade for about $40 and $38 is close enough for me, so I was really happy you offered that.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

i was looking for another one of the girls that wants my blush and sadly she shipped already...and then...i noticed that she has 7 accounts...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But it's hypnotizing to stare at that blush... LOL. Omg, I need to just ship this already.


haha i know what you mean, i almost ALWAYS get rid of my blushes somehow, but whenever they get offered to me I dont' even think twice about accepting them haha. and then I realize how many i have and how I don't need them...it's like a drug! I just want as many as I can get!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was looking for another one of the girls that wants my blush and sadly she shipped already...and then...i noticed that she has 7 accounts...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

someone is offering me the $40 fringe necklace for my blush...I REALLY dont' like that necklace though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Part of the reason I haven't shipped is because I hope that they bring back the black love notes pouch, but, I'm not feeling hopeful about that. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone is offering me the $40 fringe necklace for my blush...I REALLY dont' like that necklace though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't do it. We all know how those trade. hahaha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


yeah i'm pretty sure she does it to get her own referral credits. she shipped her bag this time with 2 of the 3 blushes (mine was the one she didn't have) and the only reason she got the cable one is because i gave it to cupcake and she gave it to her. i really didn't want her to have it though haha


----------



## Christi Z (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in case I didn't love the earrings enough, I love them even more now! They are perfect.
> 
> ...


 haha you found one of my fav youtubers. I saw that video when she first posted it and liked the earrings then, but have been on the fence about them. Only until you ladies have been raving about them and now I wish I had them too!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah i'm pretty sure she does it to get her own referral credits. she shipped her bag this time with 2 of the 3 blushes (mine was the one she didn't have) and the only reason she got the cable one is because i gave it to cupcake and she gave it to her. i really didn't want her to have it though haha


 hahaha. It's so funny that I understand how you feel about that, completely.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha you found one of my fav youtubers. I saw that video when she first posted it and liked the earrings then, but have been on the fence about them. Only until you ladies have been raving about them and now I wish I had them too!!


haha I don't know why I want them so much!! i really have a feeling they look best with blonde/lighter hair. maybe i'll save up and get the silver ones on amazon when they go on sale. I just keep picturing them on myself and not thinking they'll look that great....I usually keep my hair up and I think that's why. I like dangly earrings so they show up really well when my hair is up


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha you found one of my fav youtubers. I saw that video when she first posted it and liked the earrings then, but have been on the fence about them. Only until you ladies have been raving about them and now I wish I had them too!!


 We're all so good, yet bad, for eachother! 





I love those Gorjana Leo earrings she got too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I don't know why I want them so much!! i really have a feeling they look best with blonde/lighter hair. maybe i'll save up and get the silver ones on amazon when they go on sale. I just keep picturing them on myself and not thinking they'll look that great....I usually keep my hair up and I think that's why. I like dangly earrings so they show up really well when my hair is up


 No way man, I'm convinced they'll still look good next to my black hair because of the shimmer and sparkle of the stones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the silver as well and wish those were on LBB but the gold looked super pretty on and it will match the Gorjana bracelet I never seem to take off.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

ahh since it's getting close to my ship time (2 days) i'm getting antsy to get another item I REALLY want (besides the two bags). so i'm not doing my work!! I have 2 papers due tomorow at midnight haha. one is finished and the other is a little more than half way done. I wish I could get what I want, ship my bag and focus on my paper lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No way man, I'm convinced they'll still look good next to my black hair because of the shimmer and sparkle of the stones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the silver as well and wish those were on LBB but the gold looked super pretty on and it will match the Gorjana bracelet I never seem to take off.


yeah I think they will match your hair better than mine since you wear it down a lot. it's wayyyy too hot here to keep my hair down haha (and i'm lazy and only straighten it sometimes)


----------



## Christi Z (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I don't know why I want them so much!! i really have a feeling they look best with blonde/lighter hair. maybe i'll save up and get the silver ones on amazon when they go on sale. I just keep picturing them on myself and not thinking they'll look that great....I usually keep my hair up and I think that's why. I like dangly earrings so they show up really well when my hair is up


 Well stephanie, if you get them and change your mind, I have blonde hair and wouldnt' mind taking them off your hands


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well stephanie, if you get them and change your mind, I have blonde hair and wouldnt' mind taking them off your hands


haha I think they would look perfect with your long hair!! I just cut 12 inches off my hair haha which is why I also go for long ones now

do you guys see any expensive dangley ones that would be worth my $60?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Wow 12 inches off?! That's a lot. I refuse to cut mine too much, I'm in the process of growing it to my lower back/butt, and I have finally stopped chopping it for long enough that it's halfway down my back. I love love having long black hair. I think I love my black hair like lots of women love their blonde or red. It took me far too long to appreciate though. I used to dye my hair every color of the rainbow until my mid twenties. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Also, I know it's not popular with everyone but I love those long W/A earrings that are different tones of red, the $60 ones. I'm a bit sad sometimes that I traded it a couple LBBs ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I think they are really exotic.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

These earrings. They are 3.5 inches long! I keep debating trading for them.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/913/w-a-studios-red-chandelier-earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I wish they had these on LBB:

http://www.wastudios.com/productdetail.asp?iProdID=2130


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These earrings. They are 3.5 inches long! I keep debating trading for them.
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/913/w-a-studios-red-chandelier-earrings


oooo yeah i had those once and traded them for the jenny hoops...when I then traded for the betsey glasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not a fan of the color, but other than that I think they're cute! I tend to go for earrings that match everything haha since my clothing is so bright and random colored


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I wear a lot of black, so I'm a huge fan of the color. I can see it waking up my look with the bold reds in there. My husband really liked them when I had them in my bag. I'm offering up a double item trade for them. I really wish the Gorjana leo bracelet or earrings people would accept or pass my double item trade. Oh well, whoever says yes first gets my makeup and love notes pouch... lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

did you want the leo charm bracelet?

Someone offered that to me for my blush awhile back but I rejected the offer!

what are you offering for it? I can try and get it for you if you want


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you want the leo charm bracelet?
> 
> ...


 YEEES! I'm offering the love notes pouch AND my eyeshadow quad for it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

ooo i do like that pouch and brown eyeshadow. I'll see what I can do, they might not accept it now that they know how well those bracelets trade. btu the girl who has it ALWAYS trys to get my blushes (she's the one that opened up tons of bags with tonga and the med kit)


----------



## CaliMel (May 13, 2012)

you know what's sad? I had those earrings last week and had a hard time trading them! No one wanted them then. Lucky!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you know what's sad? I had those earrings last week and had a hard time trading them! No one wanted them then. Lucky!


it seems like what people want really changes...when I had the big buddha glasses someone gave me a bag for them. and now no one wants them!


----------



## CaliMel (May 13, 2012)

It's so funny how it varies wildly like that.

I think it's part of what keeps people opening more bags!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I got my Gorjana bracelet! I think I'm going to ship soon! WOOHOOOO! The bracelet and earrings alone far exceed how much I paid for this LBB. COMPLETELY STOKED!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo i do like that pouch and brown eyeshadow. I'll see what I can do, they might not accept it now that they know how well those bracelets trade. btu the girl who has it ALWAYS trys to get my blushes (she's the one that opened up tons of bags with tonga and the med kit)


 The one that accepted my offer? LOL. If so, I did have Cargo in the deal. haha. AND it was an even trade. Honestly, if I had the bracelet and wasn't so freakishly obsessed with Gorjana, I would have jumped on the deal. 

That said, I'm not too far off from having everything back from my amazeballs starting bag with some extras! I have my bag, the Tinkerbell Disney Couture necklace, and a different Gorjana item (that I wanted more than the earrings I started with). SCORE!


----------



## Christi Z (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Gorjana bracelet! I think I'm going to ship soon! WOOHOOOO! The bracelet and earrings alone far exceed how much I paid for this LBB. COMPLETELY STOKED!


 
I just don't understand how you do it!! I should just give you the password to my account and let you have at it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how you do it!! I should just give you the password to my account and let you have at it!


 haha, I'm NOTHING compared to Rilee and a few others, but I am happy with what I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I'm only keeping it open now to see if I can get those purple spikey earrings I lust after with another two item trade, if not, it's okay, life is good.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

If they _ever_ offer the Gorjana silver leo hoop earrings on LBB I *WILL* start another bag even if I wasn't planning on another one for a while. Or that Eros necklace. *drooool*


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

yeah you are so lucky! i'm about to give up and just trade down by a bunch for $26-22 necklaces...bah


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I was so stuck on the "I'm With The Band" color of my nail polish 'cause it says it's an edgy pink, but it looks red in the picture to me. I really wish I could see the color better. I think since I ruined the "theme" of my bag for the Gorjana bracelet I'm going to go after Beverly Hills Bunny. Deep hot pink nail polishes sing to me from the bottle.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

The only reason I was willing to give up that Cargo eyeshadow quad is because 1. The girl with the Cargo Topeka blush had taken over a day to pass or accept my trade. I got impatient. lol. and 2. I have almost those exact same eyeshadow colors, but better, in my Kat Von D Sinner palette (fave palette EVERRR). I wasn't losing any personal value trading it, and had a lot to gain by acquiring another Gorjana (also known as 'jewelry waaay too pricey off of LBB') piece.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Okay, found a swatch of "I'm With The Band" and it's firey red based coral. I'm not sure where LBB got pink from? lol. Unless they consider coral as pink? I just think of coral, as, well, coral. 





Anyway, I'm thinking I'm too yellow undertoned for this color and it would end up looking dark red-orange on me. I'm loving the huge bottles and high shine finish though! Super looking forward to trying out one of these ncLA polishes. I knew from the start of my bag that I would like to end up with one.

http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2012/04/ncla-eight-days-week-im-with-band.html


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

The purple glittery ncLA color they have on LBB sometimes:

http://www.polishgalore.com/2012/02/ncla-miss-sunset-strip.html

Three other colors, including "I'm With The Band" again, which I like a WHOLE LOT more in these photos 



 I think I'd love it as a pedicure color this summer:

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/04/ncla-summer-of-69-collection-swatches.html


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I know it's not popular with everyone but I love those long W/A earrings that are different tones of red, the $60 ones. I'm a bit sad sometimes that I traded it a couple LBBs ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I think they are really exotic.


I love them, too. They were offered for my branch earrings, but nothing is tempting me away from them! BTW, a few days ago I wrote that I was trying to get the neon orange bangle, and through another group I'm getting it by trading a completely different piece of jewelry for it via snail mail. Yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GypsyHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love them, too. They were offered for my branch earrings, but nothing is tempting me away from them! BTW, a few days ago I wrote that I was trying to get the neon orange bangle, and through another group I'm getting it by trading a completely different piece of jewelry for it via snail mail. Yay!


 I love those branch earrings! They are so delicate and gorgeous. And congrats on scoring the piece you wanted, elsewhere. Yaaaay indeed!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Got offered the Gorjana Tinsley necklace for my Zara Terez earrings... oh the pain of passing that... the paaaaaiiiiin!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

so i'm trying to find pictures of this pastel beaded necklace but can't find any...but from what it looks like on their website it's actually only $16 inches in length (the entire chain. which would make this fit almost like a collar necklace. That's pretty cute! Don't know if it's my style though...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i'm trying to find pictures of this pastel beaded necklace but can't find any...but from what it looks like on their website it's actually only $16 inches in length (the entire chain. which would make this fit almost like a collar necklace. That's pretty cute! Don't know if it's my style though...


 The fringe one that I have as well? If so I found video of it and IT'S GORGEOUS AND I LOVE IT! lol.

Someone is trying to trade me the $55 Betsey Johnson necklace for my Gorjana bracelet now. TORTURE! LBB is TORTURE today! I want to take all of these gorgeous trade offers.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The fringe one that I have as well? If so I found video of it and IT'S GORGEOUS AND I LOVE IT! lol.
> ...


 oops i mean 16 inches, not dollars haha

no it's the beaded pastel $30 one that i'm stuck with and literally no one wants haha.  I'm going to have to trade down big time...i was having such good luck and no i'm not! no one will even let me trade up my cute $20 earrings that everyone used to want for a hammered collar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

it's ridiculous frustrating when someone accepts an offer for way below when you offered them an equal value trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oops i mean 16 inches, not dollars haha
> 
> no it's the beaded pastel $30 one that i'm stuck with and literally no one wants haha.  I'm going to have to trade down big time...i was having such good luck and no i'm not! no one will even let me trade up my cute $20 earrings that everyone used to want for a hammered collar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually like how that pastel necklace looks on the site, it looks beautiful, I almost shipped my bag yesterday with it, but I could not find a better picture of it online anywhere. I get so scared about taking too many chances with 'ZAD jewelry without seeing it first. Like, reaaaalllly seeing it. haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Whoa, there's a chick that opened two bags within 3 minutes.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

is it sad I may try and trade all 3 of my items for the stone earrings if no one accepts by tomorrow? haha that's $80...but honestly the items I have are only worth about 40-45 for me since I don't even want that $30 necklace.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, there's a chick that opened two bags within 3 minutes.


jeez!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it sad I may try and trade all 3 of my items for the stone earrings if no one accepts by tomorrow? haha that's $80...but honestly the items I have are only worth about 40-45 for me since I don't even want that $30 necklace.


 haha, I can't answer that as I was the girl who put out *nice* $170 to $180 trades for the $93 Deux Lux sparkly bag when I had $350 in jewelry. I'm SO thankful no one accepted as I ended up getting that bag my very next LBB with FIVE other items in addition to that bag! woohooo!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha, I can't answer that as I was the girl who put out *nice* $170 to $180 trades for the $93 Deux Lux sparkly bag when I had $350 in jewelry. I'm SO thankful no one accepted as I ended up getting that bag my very next LBB with FIVE other items!


yeah but this is my last bag for 3 months!! who knows when i'll be able to get those earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i won't be in the country to even get them if I do buy them from amazon...bah


----------



## VintageSpade (May 13, 2012)

How on earth can they afford that many bags. I mean, seven? You can't trade with yourself and there can't be that many things there she wants... Sheesh


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah but this is my last bag for 3 months!! who knows when i'll be able to get those earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i won't be in the country to even get them if I do buy them from amazon...bah


 I know. I wanted those earrings really badly too. I was a bit bummed she chose my Betsey trade at first, but it worked out 'cause my other trade scored the Gorjana bracelet I wanted. I said I would probably shed tears of joy if I got both trades somehow, and I surely did tear up. LOL. So happy.

I really hope you get the earrings too.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

i'm also not even sure anyone would accept...i put out $130 nice trade for the $70 hobo bag last time and no no one ever wanted them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know. I wanted those earrings really badly too. I was a bit bummed she chose my Betsey trade at first, but it worked out 'cause my other trade scored the Gorjana bracelet I wanted. I said I would probably shed tears of joy if I got both trades somehow, and I surely did tear up. LOL. So happy.
> ...


yeah your bag is perfect now! yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Wow, some people are trying to offer everything they have for my leopard bag, but I'm not budging on it. It's the entire reason I got this LBB. I wouldn't even budge on it for the Madden snake bag, seriously. True story. lol. This bag has a purpose and I needs it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Look at about the last half hour or so of trading, it's tripping me out. lol. Crazy trading!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

seriously? someone is offering me a nail polish for my $30 products?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

lol, I'm offering mine for a few $20 items I really like but I'm the closest to shipping my bag that I've ever been the last two days. I think the nail polish color I have, after seeing the second link I posted with better photos, will be the perfect summer pedicure color. Really fabulous, actually.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

haha i have nothing against trying to get $20 products with them, but $30 seems like too much.

Do you think your family member would want $50 worth of items for the betsey hoop earrings?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i have nothing against trying to get $20 products with them, but $30 seems like too much.
> 
> Do you think your family member would want $50 worth of items for the betsey hoop earrings?


 I can ask if she answers her phone. lol. Put the offer out though, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Surprisingly, everyone who has voted on my bag has voted "keep it" on the nail polish and when I was dead set on keeping it, it got decent trade offers, even $18 earrings, necklaces and a couple $20 items too. But, of course, I cancelled them all so who knows if any of them are even still out there. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can ask if she answers her phone. lol. Put the offer out though, it doesn't hurt to try.


haha okay, i'm going to think on it for a few. probably wait for a day to see if someone accepts my offer for the stone earrings. i like the idea of the hoops, but the execution i'm not sure on...i wish the bows were smaller and not pink haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha okay, i'm going to think on it for a few. probably wait for a day to see if someone accepts my offer for the stone earrings. i like the idea of the hoops, but the execution i'm not sure on...i wish the bows were smaller and not pink haha


 I like them too but there's nothing I'm currently willing to give up for them so she and I have come to a stand still on that. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like them too but there's nothing I'm currently willing to give up for them so she and I are on a standstill on that. lol.


haha well if you really want them they have them on ruelala for $25. I ended up getting the black glasses for $15 after my $20 credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha well if you really want them they have them on ruelala for $25. I ended up getting the black glasses for $15 after my $20 credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know! I almost bought them this morning. But with the $10 shipping it would be $35 and you know what I start to tell myself around that price range?... ummhmm... lol.

I've never bought anything from Ruelala before, wish there were "free shipping for first time buyer" codes. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I have no clue why I haven't shipped my stuff yet?! I'd love it to go out tomorrow and if I ship now it will likely go out first thing in the morning and I almost always get my stuff the day after. All I'm waiting for is to see if the purple spikey earrings person passes on my trade offer and to see if anyone accepts my nail polish offer. I'm not sure why I even care about the nail polish thing at this point, I actually like the color again after seeing that second set of pictures.

*cursor hovers over the ship my bag now button*


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no clue why I haven't shipped my stuff yet?! I'd love it to go out tomorrow and if I ship now it will likely go out first thing in the morning and I almost always get my stuff the day after. All I'm waiting for is to see if the purple spikey earrings person passes on my trade offer and to see if anyone accepts my nail polish offer. I'm not sure why I even care about the nail polish thing at this point, I actually like the color again after seeing that second set of pictures.
> 
> *cursor hovers over the ship my bag now button*


haha can you ship anytime tonight and still have it go out tomorrow?

you sure you don't want $80 worth of items for those earrings?  including a blush? haha i'm only waiting to put in the offer because i want to see what they say about the ones I have out right now first


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I shipped! I couldn't help it. I'm just too happy with my bag to risk having a weak moment and accepting an offer! LOL!

For anyone wondering why on earth I didn't try to trade up the pastel fringe necklace, please refer to the video of it I posted a few pages back. It looks *NOTHING* like that photo, it can be worn as a choker style necklace, and it's actually teal, cream, lavender, and dark purple in color and super pretty! The Zara Terez earrings are $65 elsewhere and gorgeous. The nail polish color is a firey coral that doesn't show well in that photo. I got my Gorjana bracelet, my leopard printed bag, and my Disney Couture as well!!! YAAAAY!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

yayy congrats!!

okay guys, i'm gonna go for it, someone just rejected all of my offers for the earrings...so I'm going to go all out and try the $80 trade. what do you guys think? am i crazy?

i'll only have 3 items in my bag though...but i'm starting to be really unhappy with what I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

or I can trade my heidi clutch for it...since I keep changing my mind about it (it's kind of big i think...11.5 inches) that way I can keep my blush and earrings I like but am not crazy about. I'm not really crazy about anything in my bag besides my hobo bag...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

okay someone better stop me haha i'm about to trade my heidi clutch for those earrings!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay someone better stop me haha i'm about to trade my heidi clutch for those earrings!!


 
Nooo, don't do it. That's way too big of a trade. Try to get a Betsey necklace and try to trade with that, or the Gorjana Tinsley necklace, not the snowflake cause I had a ton of those offered and if they haven't said yes to one of those by now, I doubt they will. Don't lose a bag for those earrings.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

yeah but i'm not really feeling the bag much anymore...and i'm only getting offers filled with liquid eyeliner and that body scrub. and I don't want a bigger bag since I have too many of them! i've tried getting all the betsey and gorjana necklaces...no one will accept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I may just have to accept one of the lame trades and lose $15-20 on the bag for some random items...and see where I can go from there


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

these are the gorgeous offers i've gotten for my bags.... the $48 one was for my $86 clutch...

Wow.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

someone is offering me a decent offer; the tinsley necklace and the body scrub...I dont' think I can do anything with that scrub though :-/ and I dont' like the smell of coconut...nor do I really like that necklace. Darn, so close! haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

Kayla is so lucky!! I had that offer out the whole time I had those mugs and no one accepted it!  i must be having super bad luck today...maybe tomorrow will be better. Way to go!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

someone is offering me a two item trade for my blush at $36...I want the gold metal collar but the other item's those bead earrings no one wants! plus it's the person that has been trading with themself all weekend...which makes me mad haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

did anyone else just see that trade??? holy cow. $52 for a necklace that normally no one wants!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

does anyone know how well that snake foldover clutch trades?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 13, 2012)

It doesn't. Or at least it didn't when I had it. Avoid


----------



## sana riaz (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how well that snake foldover clutch trades?


Yea the snake foldover clutch doesn't trade that well...surprisingly, the best trade I got for it were the Betsey pig studs, everything else was in the 20-30$ range


----------



## sana riaz (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how well that snake foldover clutch trades?


Yea the snake foldover clutch doesn't trade that well...surprisingly, the best trade I got for it were the Betsey pig studs, everything else was in the 20-30$ range


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

oh wow, okay thanks for the tip!

I traded my blush for the laptop case...which hasn't been trading well either, but I'm buying myself a new mac this fall so I figured I need a case anyway, just in case I get stuck with it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I only had it last time I got it to keep it (or at least, I intended to keep it, lol), but then it ended up trading decent. BUT that was like a week ago, and LBB trading is forever changing! Sunglasses used to get amazing trades as well, and now they get crap.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I opened another bag because it gave me three amazing items with a starting value of $162. Nica, Cargo, and Gorjana...

*shame*


----------



## tweakabell (May 13, 2012)

I don't feel very lucky right now. It seems like everyone is just holding on to offers to see what's better. If I know I won't take an offer I deny right away the only ones I keep are one's I'm seriously considering.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't feel very lucky right now. It seems like everyone is just holding on to offers to see what's better. If I know I won't take an offer I deny right away the only ones I keep are one's I'm seriously considering.


 That's how I work as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I feel like LBB is getting smart when it comes to me. Right off the bat they gave me two things I don't want to trade, and a makeup item I only really want to trade for a different color. Touche, LBB, touche.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 13, 2012)

I agree, the trading is getting a bit taxing. It's fun but annoying at the same time for me.


----------



## tweakabell (May 13, 2012)

It's probably a good thing that people are annoying me I've bought way too many bags recently and all this feet-dragging is making me not want a new one for awhile it's much more fun when everyone trades.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

haha, I'm okay with shipping this LBB how it is right now. Over $100 saved off retail, a bag I really want, nice Cargo makeup, and the Gorjana necklace I wanted. I'm just going to leave this bag open for the entire week, not trading unless something great shows up, or I get a super amaaaaze multi item trade for something.


----------



## Christi Z (May 13, 2012)

Ahh i'm so stuck again! I always get to a point where I like what I have and then I don't want to trade it cause I'll never get it back. I've never had more than 3 items, haha.

As of now i have the betsey crystal bow earrings, bikini bag (which i can use on vacay in june, we always swim right up until its time to leave and hate the wet swim suit) and RJ bracelets that i love!


----------



## geniabeme (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's how I work as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> ...


 HAHHA!! I am waiting till mid week to open a new bag.. I am hoping they get more handbags in!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

hmm someone is offering me a tempting trade for my clutch. the leopard crossbody and the liquid eyeliner. but i don't actually like the bag...but it matches the value of the clutch and I really want the eyeliner...

how well does the bag trade? can I get a couple of good items out of it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

nevermind, someone already took the offer...today is just not my day haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

I had tempting trades the entire time I had my bag open with my leopard bag. I would have jumped on that offer if I were you! LOL. Oh well, hopefully you'll get another great offer soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHHA!! I am waiting till mid week to open a new bag.. I am hoping they get more handbags in!


 LOL, that's what I said to myself until I got that incredible opening bag. Sucked in again! *shakes fist at LBB* 






Did you see the preview of items on FB? A few nice things for sure.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 13, 2012)

Damn. Okay Vivian I may go ahead and take that offer though I just got that bag shipped to me, LMFAO, just because it gives me some extra ammo to trade with when new merchandise comes in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had tempting trades the entire time I had my bag open with my leopard bag. I would have jumped on that offer if I were you! LOL. Oh well, hopefully you'll get another great offer soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I would have if I had liked the bag...btu the fact that it's so not me at all (and i'm just really on the fence about the bow clutch) made me hesitate. I dont' mind at all ending up with the clutch, I love it...it's just not something I see myself using a lot...maybe a few times a year. But i'm basically getting it for free with my hobo (since that is worth the $55 to me).

I'm also hesitant on the laptop case. even though i don't have one for my mac right now it would nice to have. but the fact that i'm probably going to buy a small one next fall that wont' fit it is bad...I would love to get the 13 inch mac air but it's soooo expensive. maybe this case will convince me to treat myself to a computer for once...the one I have no is a hand me down and is 6 years old and has sooo many issues haha. I write papers for a living so maybe I should treat myself? haha

it's sad that a $44 item on LBB is making me want to spend $400 more on a computer!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

I offered $64 for those stone earrings and neither of the girls has responded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

In case anyone wanted that kenneth cole watch with no luck, it's actually only $51 on amazon, not $85. but that's still pretty pricey


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

do people really think i would give up a $86 clutch for this? lol it made me laugh...


----------



## sana riaz (May 13, 2012)

So how exactly does cancelling work? It may sound like a dumb question but I'm still pretty confused about that...You can buy a bag and if you dont like it you can cancel?


----------



## Christi Z (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how exactly does cancelling work? It may sound like a dumb question but I'm still pretty confused about that...You can buy a bag and if you dont like it you can cancel?


 Yes, thats right. All you need to do is call them and let them know you'd like to cancel or just email them. Then you can start over whenever you like!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 13, 2012)

I'm still afraid to cancel ever since they weren't very nice to be haha

How does the purple crossbody trade? I like it more than I like the clutch and maybe I'll get some better offers with it


----------



## sana riaz (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still afraid to cancel ever since they weren't very nice to be haha
> 
> How does the purple crossbody trade? I like it more than I like the clutch and maybe I'll get some better offers with it


So what happened? They refused to cancel your bag or something?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

how does the rope clutch trade?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So what happened? They refused to cancel your bag or something?


there was a glitch in their system and they put my 2 item offer I had made for a betsey necklace on a $26 necklace no one wants....

they basically said it wasn't their fault and they couldn't do anything about it. even though when that happened to Donna they gave her item back to her. they basically told me myy bag looked good enough as (i had a really nice bag because i had extra items from exchange credits).

yeah i'm still unhappy with them about that...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

I've only ever cancelled twice, and one of those times was only because I had a credit missing so Emily kindly skipped the bag for me so I could start over. But keep in mind that I've also bought 7 bags in 6 weeks from them, so I do give them great business. lol.

The other time I cancelled I did horrible at picking a main item, knew that immediately, contacted them to cancel so I could start over again and I did, in fact, immediately start over again and bought that bag. haha. I think they know if they cancel my bag they will still get a sale from me immediately after.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only ever cancelled twice, and one of those times was only because I had a credit missing so Emily kindly skipped the bag for me so I could start over. But keep in mind that I've also bought 7 bags in 6 weeks from them, so I do give them great business. lol.
> 
> The other time I cancelled I did horrible at picking a main item, knew that immediately, contacted them to cancel so I could start over again and I did, in fact, immediately start over again and bought that bag. haha. I think they know if they cancel my bag they will still get a sale from me immediately after.


same here, this is my 5th bag and they canceled the one in between my 3rd and 4th one pretty easily. She did say that my bag was "amazing" and that I should keep it but she said she would still cancel it if I wanted.


----------



## sana riaz (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, thats right. All you need to do is call them and let them know you'd like to cancel or just email them. Then you can start over whenever you like


 Thanks! Sounds too good to be true lol


----------



## sana riaz (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> there was a glitch in their system and they put my 2 item offer I had made for a betsey necklace on a $26 necklace no one wants....
> ...


 Something similar happened with my second bag. They gave out two of the items in my bag worth over $80 for the bcbg bracelet which was $30 something. I was so upset and called them, but I had just opened my bag and it was my first day of trading and Emily told me I could skip and start over. But i had no idea you could just cancel if you didn't like how your bag was turning up.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same here, this is my 5th bag and they canceled the one in between my 3rd and 4th one pretty easily. She did say that my bag was "amazing" and that I should keep it but she said she would still cancel it if I wanted.


 Was that one amazing? haha. I think you do pretty darn good every time!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was that one amazing? haha. I think you do pretty darn good every time!


haha it had the yellow nica bag and that strange Edit: neon green (sorry not yellow) crossbody by nila anthony, the $62 one (that I actually like!!)

but the fact that I was paying $72 for those with my exchange credits wasn't good...I didn't like either of those bags enough to keep it like that


----------



## lechatonrose (May 14, 2012)

Anyone know what kind of offers are on the laptop case?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I totally get that. Sometimes what is amazing to others is definitely not amazing to us. lol. It's the personal value thing again. I know I've had many things I've been eh about that others loved, and visa versa.


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2012)

I almost wish they didn't put the value of each item, but just let us trade for them. But then people would look up prices and probably rightfully get upset about not getting the best deal for their money.

Too bad they can't just group everything into catagories according to price and have it so that two blue level items equal one red level item or whatever.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost wish they didn't put the value of each item, but just let us trade for them. But then people would look up prices and probably rightfully get upset about not getting the best deal for their money.
> 
> Too bad they can't just group everything into catagories according to price and have it so that two blue level items equal one red level item or whatever.


yeah sometimes I wish the was the way it was too...but then people would probably never give out 2 items trades now knowing what to give for the value.

do you guys remember around what time they release new items? if they have something I REALLY like I may just open another bag and have it shipped to my parents where i'll be in 2 weeks.

little crack bag for sure!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

OooooOooOooooh I like the studded bag I just got. The description says it's black but it sure doesn't look black in that photo. lol. hmm... either way, I like it. 

Edit: looks like a gunmetal color to me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

I found a better photo of the bag and it is black. I really really like it! After some research, it looks like it went down to $49 on clearance at Macy's before it sold out. I really don't care what price it went down to, it's so pretty! 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/r-em-handbag-bombay-stud-large-duffle-bag?ID=631732&amp;LinkshareID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-8YApsOjgSDdeIJPDsni0Wg&amp;PartnerID=LINKSHARE&amp;cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

nice!! it's cute! you should ask them just in case they either but the wrong color on the description or put up the wrong picture!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nice!! it's cute! you should ask them just in case they either but the wrong color on the description or put up the wrong picture!


 I'm thinking it's a color issue with them again as their description says black, and all photos I can find of the bag on the internet shows it to be black. I find the written description of color on LBB is always correct, even if the photo isn't.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

wow this is the first time everything in my bag has been rated "keep it" haha


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2012)

That's a cute bag!!

I hope I didn't just make a mistake trading that bib necklace for the apricot body salve stuff.

I wish they gave us a little longer with trading! It's so hard to get good trades because i have to work most of the day. =(

But I think I'm doing alright so far.

Apparently no one likes my earrings though lol! I think they're super cute, but i keep getting terrible offers for them!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's a color issue with them again as their description says black, and all photos I can find of the bag on the internet shows it to be black. I find the written description of color on LBB is always correct, even if the photo isn't.


that's so weird that it would be altered that much if there isn't even a bag that's that color!! that's crazy! how are they finding their pictures jeez haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's so weird that it would be altered that much if there isn't even a bag that's that color!! that's crazy! how are they finding their pictures jeez haha


 lol, it's amusing how different it looks! Just like the pastel fringe necklace. When I saw the video of that necklace on youtube I couldn't believe it was the same necklace I had been avoiding like the plague the past month. It's almost becoming a game to find out how an item really looks. 





That said, I don't know if I want to trade this R&amp;Em bag any further. It's very rocker chick cool!


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2012)

Here are photos of the dangly necklace and the feather earrings! Sorry for the poor quality, my phone isn't as good of a camera.

The Zad feather and chain earrings are really really nice. I love that the chain is longer than the feather, but it's a nice delicate size.





The Robert Rose Seed Bead Tribal necklace is really pretty in person, but nowhere near as large as the photo makes it appear! I also had a hard time getting the dangly pieces to straighten out and hang correctly. So you kind of have to fuss with it, and it's definitely a necklace that would be better kept hanging up instead of in a jewelry box!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

I actually started to love that necklace after I saw it in an "official" LBB unboxing video. One of the girls had it on and I thought it looked gorgeous. I'm really into these dangly tribal necklaces that are so in style currently.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually started to love that necklace after I saw it in an "official" LBB unboxing video. One of the girls had it on and I thought it looked gorgeous. I'm really into these dangly tribal necklaces that are so in style currently.


 ooo do you remember which video? i don't think i've seen that one!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo do you remember which video? i don't think i've seen that one!


 It wasn't an unboxing after all, it was a preview video! lol. It's this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J2VpIasqHs&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## VintageSpade (May 14, 2012)

. I see myself opening another bag. I do wish we could open multiple bags sometimes but on the off chance I'd want to cancel I don't dare. Some of those new bags are awesome.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

yeah, or if we could add another bag to the one we have and pay double


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

Is anyone here a member of Klout? It's a website that you "connect" your social media accounts to and it gives you a score based on how influential it thinks you are. The higher your score the better. There are different Klout Perks that they offer from time to time, and right now they have a Little Black Bag perk that I've been stalking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://klout.com/#/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag

Claim the perk (if you're eligible) and you will get an extra item put into a new LBB worth the value of your Klout score. For example, my Klout score is 56 so I would get a 4th item in my bag that's worth at least $56. Klout is awesome in general.. I've gotten lots of free perks from it so I highly recommend joining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 14, 2012)

All my trade offers disappeared. I don't remember this happening last Monday. Is this normal?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

still no word about the stone earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> guess they aren't getting online...


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately sometimes the site just eats them. I've had mine disappear randomly as have others on here.

=(


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All my trade offers disappeared. I don't remember this happening last Monday. Is this normal?


yep this has happened to me numerous times and CS just says they "cant' find any reason for it". they aren't very sympathetic with my issues...it took them 3 days and 2 reps to answer that question too.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone here a member of Klout? It's a website that you "connect" your social media accounts to and it gives you a score based on how influential it thinks you are. The higher your score the better. There are different Klout Perks that they offer from time to time, and right now they have a Little Black Bag perk that I've been stalking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Aww snap.. LBB gave me the $80 Kenneth Jay Lane necklace as my Klout Perk extra item.


----------



## maryissa (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone here a member of Klout? It's a website that you "connect" your social media accounts to and it gives you a score based on how influential it thinks you are. The higher your score the better. There are different Klout Perks that they offer from time to time, and right now they have a Little Black Bag perk that I've been stalking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 How does klout work?


----------



## Christi Z (May 14, 2012)

how do I see the votes on my bag?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

I was about to open a bag for a jelly, but the "extra" items are crap. I think I might ACTUALLY be done with lbb. At least for a few months.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does klout work?


 You just login to the website via twitter or facebook, connect your social media accounts and it generates your score. Claim the Little Black Bag perk after you connect your facebook/twitter to your klout account because it makes your score higher.


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2012)

My klout score sucks! It's only 12. So even if I got an extra item, it wouldn't be anything amazing at all.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My klout score sucks! It's only 12. So even if I got an extra item, it wouldn't be anything amazing at all.


 Well it never hurts to open a bag using the Perk and see what item they give you. Like I said, my score was a 56 but they gave me a $80 item.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

Hmm I have a blog with 60+ followers yet my Klout is 6?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

oh nevermind...it's 31 haha guess i'm going to close my bag and start another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I have a blog with 60+ followers yet my Klout is 6?


 Klout is weird, you have to have people give it to you and stuff.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

so how does this work exactly? do i close my bag and then click on that link to start another? or will it automatically add it do my next bag anyway?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Klout is weird, you have to have people give it to you and stuff.


haha yeah I have no idea how it works, or why I have 31 if that's the case. I have a lot of followers (even though I haven't posted in a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I was posting everyday for awhile until LBB took over my online life...)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so how does this work exactly? do i close my bag and then click on that link to start another? or will it automatically add it do my next bag anyway?


 When you click through the Klout link to open your new bag, it will automatically add the extra item. I don't think it will add it unless you go through the Klout link.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

okay i got it to work! I like all the items in my bag!!!!  Even the spike necklace I was on the fence about. hmmm this will make it easy for me to ship tomorrow if needed haha. if not i'll just send it to my parents place. this time i'm planning on ONLY getting jewelry/small items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 14, 2012)

I just signed up to LBB.  I cannot wait to get my first one.  I actually need accessories, so these items are not things I'm hoarding (like I do with beauty products).  I got a pair of Betsey Johnson sunglasses, a red handbag, and a neon plastic bracelet.  I liked everything, so I decided to keep it all.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay i got it to work! I like all the items in my bag!!!!  Even the spike necklace I was on the fence about. hmmm this will make it easy for me to ship tomorrow if needed haha. if not i'll just send it to my parents place. this time i'm planning on ONLY getting jewelry/small items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What did your starting bag end up being and what did Klout give you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and what did your final LBB look like that you just closed?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

I had a klout of 31 but they gave me those $50 animal kenneth jay earrings, which I think are cute but i'm going to try to trade for other earrings I like.

I started out with the lime hoop earrings by RJ Graziano i've been lusting after haha (to use your phrase!) and it was offering me 6 items including my extra so I had to go for it!!

So I got for my starting bag the hoops, the spike necklace, the lydell bracelet that's new (traded it up for the eagle necklace already), the kenneth earrings, the cargo pallete in smokey grey (hoping to get brown), and the bicycle ring!!

i'll post a picture of my final bag in a few, i'm trying to finish my paper while LBBing haha (it's due at midnight...still have about 4 pages left + the bibliography and editing)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

That's a lot of things to work with! I hope you get lots and lots of great jewelry. 




 I gotta say I loved my last all jewelry haul a lot!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 14, 2012)

My bag shipped an hour ago and I'm on again. I already was signed up for klout so my score was enough to get me a 70 dollar item. Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a lot of things to work with! I hope you get lots and lots of great jewelry.
> 
> ...


yay i know! I'm probably going to get it sent to my parents house...if I get all jewelry then they won't think i'm a shopaholic when a "small" box comes haha. Plus I want the full 7 days to trade haha. Even though it's distracting, I always find something to distract me while i'm working...so this way i'm just not watching crap TV instead haha


----------



## VintageSpade (May 14, 2012)

By the way. I just opened a new bag before doing the klout thing and it just added the extra item to my current bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> By the way. I just opened a new bag before doing the klout thing and it just added the extra item to my current bag.


 Ooooh did it do it automatically or do you have to click a link? I did the Klout thing too.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 14, 2012)

I clicked the klout link GIrly posted, went through their instructions. I then got the little IM IN button, clicked it and allowed lbb app access to my FB then it took me to my bag and there was the extra item


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

OMG, I have 22 Klout and LBB added Cargo blush in Echo Beach as my perk! I couldn't have asked for a better add on! 



 YAAAAY!

What a great LBB I have right now with very minimal trading done the last day.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I clicked the klout link GIrly posted, went through their instructions. I then got the little IM IN button, clicked it and allowed lbb app access to my FB then it took me to my bag and there was the extra item


oh man! I wish I would have known this! I wouldn't have opened a new bag!

Oh well...let's be real...I probably would have anyway haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I have 22 Klout and LBB added Cargo blush in Echo Beach as my perk! I couldn't have asked for a better add on!
> 
> ...


SO LUCKY!! Now I wish my Klout had been less haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SO LUCKY!! Now I wish my Klout had been less haha


 No kidding. I almost want to ship already. lol. I have two Cargo items, a purse I like, and some Gorjana at a retail value of $202. Flippin' sweet!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 14, 2012)

How well does the Gorjana Cooper necklace trade? I have it as an offer for the extra I got....


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SO LUCKY!! Now I wish my Klout had been less haha


 Oooh I forgot to update you that I ended up taking my sis' LBB. It was getting down to the wire, they hadn't said yes or no to her cancelling, and if I was going to get stuck with her crappy LBB because she traded with me then it was going to be a LBB of stuff I wanted and not her crappy trades. lol. And since I only wanted two of the things she had, I took the bull by the horns, did a drastic trade, and shipped. Saved the headache all around.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

I'm going to own a ridiculous amount of Cargo thanks to LBB. And I love it! 



 

I still want to own every Cargo blush and I'm major lusting for the Cargo lip quad in Oceana that's in the gallery. Gooorgeous.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

WOOHOO! Did you guys just see that!? I got the glitter floral bracelet for my spike necklace!!! Who would have thought!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh I forgot to update you that I ended up taking my sis' LBB. It was getting down to the wire, they hadn't said yes or no to her cancelling, and if I was going to get stuck with her crappy LBB because she traded with me then it was going to be a LBB of stuff I wanted and not her crappy trades. lol. And since I only wanted two of the things she had, I took the bull by the horns, did a drastic trade, and shipped. Saved the headache all around.


oooo okay! yeah i noticed you making some amazing trades today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOOHOO! Did you guys just see that!? I got the glitter floral bracelet for my spike necklace!!! Who would have thought!


 Congrats!!!

I get mine in the mail TODAY! I can't wait. I get my Deux Lux all sparkly Felix bag today too. I hope I loves it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

Um... I sort of really love this bag. But is it worth trading down my bag for is the question I shall ponder...?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2184/street-level-front-zip-shoulder-bag

I also heart the BCBG neon red clutch. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

wahhh I love mondays!!! the trading is soooo good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

ooo i forgot to say that i'm getting my 4th LBB in the mail today!! It has the matt and nat wallet, the belted satchel and the betsey yellow glasses!


----------



## kloudes (May 14, 2012)

Today I opened by first LBB after reading about the site on these forums.  I am just curious, around what time do they usually add new items? Also, do they add new items daily?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

oops, so much for my floral bangle haha someone offered me the owl bank. couldn't say no to that even though it was a $6 loss


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2012)

lol that was my mom


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> lol that was my mom


haha thank her for that! I had completely forgotten about the bank since I just assumed I would never get it. I always tried but never succeeded haha. But now someone is offering me the yellow love notes pouch that I ALSO really want boo.

Plus I told myself I would have a physically small package this time...since I have to actually take all this with me to Italy (otherwise I won't get these things again till thanksgiving)


----------



## maryissa (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I opened by first LBB after reading about the site on these forums.  I am just curious, around what time do they usually add new items? Also, do they add new items daily?


 They add items on the first day of each month, and on mondays, and randomly throughout the week. And I read on their facebook page yesterday that new products in the gallery will show up at 1am PST. I know thats the time for mondays, but I'm not sure for the other random days.


----------



## Shopper0427 (May 14, 2012)

Got my 5th LBB today! Loved everything in it. The Melie Bianco patent bow clutch is Soooo cute along with the big Buddha large frame sunglasses cute as well and I recieved All the rage animal print Bangle. Currently on my 6th bag trade ends in 2 days. So many great new things.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

I got my final lbb today. Haven't even opened it  yet. I'm that unexcited, lol. It was fun while it lasted for me.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my final lbb today. Haven't even opened it  yet. I'm that unexcited, lol. It was fun while it lasted for me.


oh no! i'm sorry you didn't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe wait for a few months until all the products are completely new for you. then it might be more exciting. i'm getting sick of seeing the same things...


----------



## kloudes (May 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They add items on the first day of each month, and on mondays, and randomly throughout the week. And I read on their facebook page yesterday that new products in the gallery will show up at 1am PST. I know thats the time for mondays, but I'm not sure for the other random days.

 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh no! i'm sorry you didn't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe wait for a few months until all the products are completely new for you. then it might be more exciting. i'm getting sick of seeing the same things...


 I think it was more about the crap customer service I started to receive. There are so many thinks up I want now lol, but I won't do it again. This was my fifth bag in less than a month, 6th overall. And they still treated me....not so great.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was more about the crap customer service I started to receive. There are so many thinks up I want now lol, but I won't do it again. This was my fifth bag in less than a month, 6th overall. And they still treated me....not so great.


yeah i'm with you there. i'm still not happy about that either...but LBB is keeping me sane throughout all my papers so I figure it's worth it to me....maybe. haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

I opened my bag today and I already want to ship. I'm not used to getting stuff I want so quickly lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> I opened my bag today and I already want to ship. I'm not used to getting stuff I want so quickly lol.


 sometimes it's better that way, everytime I open a bag I wait and trade up all my favorite things...so even though I have a high value all my favorite things I never get!! that's how I always end up with too many bags...and no jewelry haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my bag today and I already want to ship. I'm not used to getting stuff I want so quickly lol.


 Your bag is full of awesome. I'd absolutely ship already if I were you. lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your bag is full of awesome. I'd absolutely ship already if I were you. lol.


 I'm on a mission to turn that KJL coil bracelet into BJ earrings... *crosses fingers*


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

I think this ben amun silver coin necklace is going to be gorgeous!!

I looked online for it an only found the gold ones that are 4 rows instead of 3...an those all range in the $100-300 range...I wonder how much this one really is?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on a mission to turn that KJL coil bracelet into BJ earrings... *crosses fingers*


haha that's what she said...

sorry I had to do it.

Which earrings do you want? i really want that coil bracelet so I can try to get it for you with my gorjana necklace too


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha that's what she said...
> ...


 LOL nice.

That would be amazeballs. I reaaaally want the pearl studs, crystal rose studs, crystal bow earrings, or the double heart earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL nice.
> ...


okay! I've been tryign for the double heart ones with no luck...but if I happen to get the pearl and rose studs I can give them to you for the coil! it sucks that we have to trade down nice $45 pieces for betsey things...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> okay! I've been tryign for the double heart ones with no luck...but if I happen to get the pearl and rose studs I can give them to you for the coil! it sucks that we have to trade down nice $45 pieces for betsey things...


 I know right? Everyone hoards the Betsey jewelry lol.


----------



## geniabeme (May 14, 2012)

I am so loving my bag right now and the Klout extra! For my extra I got the Nila Anthony Ruffle Messenger Bag ($75) which I did not care for BUT I finally got the zig zag hand bag I've been wanting!


----------



## tweakabell (May 14, 2012)

Trade my froggy corkscrew? NEVER Mwahahaha


----------



## Christi Z (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I have 22 Klout and LBB added Cargo blush in Echo Beach as my perk! I couldn't have asked for a better add on!
> 
> ...


 YAY mine gave me Echo Beach too!!


----------



## snllama (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for your support the last month! I got an A in that class I waited til the last moment to finish. Just waiting on two grades and I graduate on Saturday! 

Have you seen the klout perk? Open a new bag and you get an item worth your score! So sweet. Next bag I get Ill be opening with the perk!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

HOLY MOLEY I AM IN LOVE WITH THE YELLOW BETSEY GLASSES!!!

Will take pictures now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for your support the last month! I got an A in that class I waited til the last moment to finish. Just waiting on two grades and I graduate on Saturday!
> 
> Have you seen the klout perk? Open a new bag and you get an item worth your score! So sweet. Next bag I get Ill be opening with the perk!


Yayy! congrats!! I just handed in a paper today, another one due at midnight (almost done) and one on the 30th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also yes we did see that, I got a $50 item even though my Klout was only at 31!


----------



## Christi Z (May 14, 2012)

I got another on of my LBB today with the bcbgmaxazria green watch, leaf bangles, and betsey blue bow earrings.

The watch is not mint at all like it looked in the picture, it's straight up green. I still like it thought, it's cute.

The leaf bangles a tad large on my wrist, but I like them too.

Betsey bow earrings are fairly large and look a tad odd on. I still like these though and glad that I didn't give them up!


----------



## geniabeme (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christi Z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got another on of my LBB today with the bcbgmaxazria green watch, leaf bangles, and betsey blue bow earrings.
> 
> ...


 Pictures!! We need a separate thread just for our actual products so we can see them all easily!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

okay i'm making a thread right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

Picture thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125744/little-black-bag-picture-thread

needless to say...that bad was totally worth my $72.


----------



## geniabeme (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picture thread!
> 
> ...


 wooohooo!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

oops i meant bag...not bad haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

ok the lbb people are definitely monitoring this thread. My ear is posted on their fb with the betsey johnson earrings I posted for Stephanie...I find that really strange and kind of invasive...am I being overly possessive of my ear? lol.

I mean, I know I posted it here...but with a very specific purpose...and that wasn't for it to end up on facebook.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok the lbb people are definitely monitoring this thread. My ear is posted on their fb with the betsey johnson earrings I posted for Stephanie...I find that really strange and kind of invasive...am I being overly possessive of my ear? lol.
> 
> I mean, I know I posted it here...but with a very specific purpose...and that wasn't for it to end up on facebook.


Hmm yeah they should really ask, they could easily get on this thread and ask us personally.

Maybe they'll be aware of our issues with their CS this way? haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm yeah they should really ask, they could easily get on this thread and ask us personally.
> ...


 You'd think but we've been complaining about them for days, and nothing get's fixed. The last bag I had to cancel I just said "I would like to cancel my bag" in live chat and closed the window because I didn't want to hear about how I should give it more time.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 14, 2012)

My issue with them borrowing the photos is that they don't give us good photos to begin with but they have no problem using photos their customers put effort in taking. Though as a photographer, if someone wanted to push it copywrite laws would come into effect since you own the copywrite from the moment the shutter clicks even if they don't register it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

Yeah its not anything about copywrite or anything like that for me, its just a crappy cellphone pic. It's just..alarming...to browse pictures on a facebook page and be like oh...that's my ear...that I never authorized to be on this page.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

rarrr someone is offering me the echo blush for my snowflake necklace...SO TEMPTED. that thing is seriously not trading...but that's a $15 decrease...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 14, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but what is Klout?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 14, 2012)

Their customer service is iffy... I recieved two damaged items in my bag last month and they didn't make me send them back and pay return postage... but then again the exchange items they gave me are worth less than the original items I had


----------



## javagirl87 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their customer service is iffy... I recieved two damaged items in my bag last month and they didn't make me send them back and pay return postage... but then again the exchange items they gave me are worth less than the original items I had


 YES! Mine too! i was really disappointed. they gave me about $15 less in items...which is a lot considering they were both in the 20s.... ($10 less the first time but I canceled that bag)


----------



## Christi Z (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a stupid question but what is Klout?


 You basically link all your social media sites together in place and they give you a # based on the amount of people you could influence. Someone please correct me if i'm wrong! Then you seem to get certain free things out of it, although i'm not eligible for most of it because my clout score is under 45 or something like that.


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for the Klout link and for letting us know that it works if you log in via FB. I did it and got my extra item! I got a lipgloss. =]

Now my bag has 7 items!! I started with 4 items, so I feel pretty good about how it's turned out!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

I will be posting pics later in the pic thread, but let me just say right now I have NO idea how they can even possibly make the Deux Lux bag look anything remotely like pink and call it blush. This bag is BROWN! lol. Not a light brown, or a pinkish brown, straight up medium brown. 




 I do like the bag, but I would have been severely disappointed if I expected something even sort of pink. There's no pink to be found. It's definitely just brown and gold.

I have all the tissue that came in the LBB box inside my bag to try to get it to mold to a decent shape. With nothing in it, it collapses on itself and looks... odd. But otherwise, the faux leather feels buttery soft and has zero toxic smell. I think I'd love a fully faux leather Deux Lux bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be posting pics later in the pic thread, but let me just say right now I have NO idea how they can even possibly make the Deux Lux bag look anything remotely like pink and call it blush. This bag is BROWN! lol. Not a light brown, or a pinkish brown, straight up medium brown.
> 
> ...


 ohhhh I want to see! i'm excited to get my bow clutch, i think that one is all faux leather. I JUST finished my 2nd paper yay!  It was due at midnight but i was 40 min late...oh well she won't care.I

My LBB looks pretty good right now...but I remember now why I always end up with a bag...I think I always doubt the value of my bag being worth $55 unless I have a huge item in it. Even though the coil is worth $45 and the coin necklace is $38 (probably more at other sites) I still feel like i'm not getting enough for my money haha. People are starting to really want that coin necklace (offers of $45) but i'm starting to fall in love with it!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

Did you guys know that they have a waiting list right now??


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

Ahhh my bag is perfect!! I want to ship now! it hasn't even been a day haha


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

They've had the waitlist since I signed up, but I was able to bypass it by inviting people via fb or email. If you put just one email in, it let you bypass the waitlist before.

Is it different now?

Man I wish I could give some of you super traders my account! I have 7 items and only 1 day left and I don't really love anything I have except for the dangly earrings that are the reason I bought the bag!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've had the waitlist since I signed up, but I was able to bypass it by inviting people via fb or email. If you put just one email in, it let you bypass the waitlist before.
> 
> ...


If i were you (and this IS what i do...) trade multiple items for something you really love. Then you'll at least feel like it's worth your money. I usually have to trade down a few items for a bag I really like.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

I forgot to post my last bag I just shipped!





I'm not super excited about what I got, I really wanted the Hobo bag, and the necklace was on my list since I saw it in a girls video. The earrings i've been wanting for awhile but not crazy about since they're not me...but I find that i've been mixing up my style with LBB around!

I like the clutch...not sure how much ill use it though. And the laptop case is more because I couldn't get rid of it, and don't have one for my computer. So it's useful at least.

Total retail = $246


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've had the waitlist since I signed up, but I was able to bypass it by inviting people via fb or email. If you put just one email in, it let you bypass the waitlist before.
> 
> ...


 Yup, I agree with Stephanie. It's time to consolidate, offer two and three items for the stuff you really want. Offer slightly under at first, like if what you want is $70 offer $55-65. Sometimes they want the extras to trade so bad that they will take it (I've seen some take waaaaayyyyy under, but that's unusual. You could try it if you want, but since you're running out of time, you might want to try surer bets.) Then try exact value or close. Then go over as much as it takes to get it. I'm at even exchange trades for the things my sister wants, since under didn't work. lol *fingers crossed*


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

Also, don't stop trading up as much as you can. That means you can offer better and better for the things you want later in the day, if the other trades aren't working. If you're watching what trades, sometimes it's better to trade for something you don't want but can get, and then use that to get the things you want too. So consider some sideways trades if what you've got isn't moving, but you can get something that is.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

yayy i got the leather and coin black earrings i've always wanted! and they look great in my bag next to the ben amun coin necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayy i got the leather and coin black earrings i've always wanted! and they look great in my bag next to the ben amun coin necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's going to look gorgeous together!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

Ugh I really like the items in my bag (especially the ben amun necklace) but I REALLY want one of the new necklaces that only one person has and wont' give up...

I'm debating canceling my bag and getting that instead since this really is my last bag for 3 months..what do you guys think? I like the ben amun a lot and can see myself wearing it when I go out, but the necklace in the gallery I can see myself wearing everyday! plus it's gold so it would be worth my $55 alone... (p.s. it's the crescent necklace by robyn rhodes)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Your last haul was glorious, btw!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your last haul was glorious, btw!


 haha thanks!! I got lucky with two bags I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (although one wasn't luck since I chose the hobo as my main item lol)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Wow, my BCBG clutch (that I looove) gets really good offers! Stuff over the price and really pretty purses. There's one that is tempting me soooo bad, that I keep staring at. There's also a 2 item Gorjana jewelry trade (Tinsley necklace + a nice, easy enough to trade, item for equal value of my bag) that's super tempting too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Ahhh, now the big Buddha crossbody (which I have seen in two videos now, it's really nice) + another item. SO. FRAKKIN. TEMPTING!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, my BCBG clutch (that I looove) gets really good offers! Stuff over the price and really pretty purses. There's one that is tempting me soooo bad, that I keep staring at. There's also a 2 item Gorjana jewelry trade (Tinsley necklace + a nice, easy enough to trade, item for equal value of my bag) that's super tempting too.


 don't do it unless you love the other items just as much!! I learned that the hard way 

I think i'm going to keep the bag I have right now...as much as I like the cresent necklace i'm not actually sure how big the pendant is and my rings that I wear on a daily basis (never take off except to shower) are siver. one is my mom's so i'm not willing to stop wearing that one haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

So far I'm staying strong. That BCBG clutch is super duper amazeballs. I saw it in a few videos and it works like a deluxe wallet or clutch. It's really practical! 

I love that cresent necklace too, btw! Been trying to get it as well. lmao!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I'm staying strong. That BCBG clutch is super duper amazeballs. I saw it in a few videos and it works like a deluxe wallet or clutch. It's really practical!
> 
> I love that cresent necklace too, btw! Been trying to get it as well. lmao!


I'm asking them right now what the size of the pendant is - that may help me decide. they're asking the merchant now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

ahhh they said it's less than an inch, it' s small

I WANT!! May have to cancel...will decide in an hour haha


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

I ended up getting the bracelet I wanted, and I got rid of that ugly plastic rasta looking one. (It's probably cute in person, but it's not remotely my style at all and it was getting terrible offers. So I traded it down and then got the one I wanted, yay!)

It's sooo hard to have this many items though!! I am trying to get a bag, but we'll see.

Well, I'm probably nuts, but I sent out a $110 offer for the bag I want, it's got 5 items in it too, so maybe someone will want them all to work with!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up getting the bracelet I wanted, and I got rid of that ugly plastic rasta looking one. (It's probably cute in person, but it's not remotely my style at all and it was getting terrible offers. So I traded it down and then got the one I wanted, yay!)
> 
> ...


I would do the same thing, if you really want the bag and it makes what you're paying worth it, then go for it! That's kind of the position i'm in now too, I really like 4 of my items and 3 i'm iffy on...so I may try to trade them for a really nice piece of jewelry or two


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

It's hard, because I wish I could trade them up for two bags like some of you have been able to do, but I'm just not that talented at trading.

The other problem is, I already have a lot of the stuff I want from the site, so it's limiting my items that I am willing to trade for.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's hard, because I wish I could trade them up for two bags like some of you have been able to do, but I'm just not that talented at trading.
> 
> The other problem is, I already have a lot of the stuff I want from the site, so it's limiting my items that I am willing to trade for.


The only reason I got two bags last time is because my main item was one so I traded 3 high valued items for one...it was worth it though because I like the clutch more than the items. the time before it took me over 2 days for someone to finally accept my offer for a bag (i had to get one I wasn't too crazy about in order to trade with that for a bag I DID want!)

But as Donna said, dont 'stop trading up, because the higher the value (but also if it's not a crap item) the higher your chances of getting a bag!

which bag do you want?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

AHhh I gave up my main item!! But they were offering me a two item +$10 trade with the Leaf Bangles!!! NEED LEAF BANGLES!


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

The leaf bangles are cute! They're really nice in person, the only reason I am not keeping mine is because my hands are too big. =(

But they're totally worth it!

The bag I want is the Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. It's super cute and I love that style of bag!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

bahhh I just found out I have to pay $140 dollars for the maid of honor dress my best friend picked out. Boo. That's so much!!!

Good think this will be my last LBB for awhile haha


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bahhh I just found out I have to pay $140 dollars for the maid of honor dress my best friend picked out. Boo. That's so much!!!
> 
> Good think this will be my last LBB for awhile haha


Oh no!

Is it a nice dress at least? Hopefully you can rewear it!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

how well does the BCBG triangle flap crossbody in teal trade? I'm thinking about trading my R&amp;em  coco crossbody for it since i really don't like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

oh and also how well do the lydell nyc earrings trade?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> ...


 it is very nice!! and it's a color I love...hopefully i'll wear it again:

http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product_Short-Cotton-Dress-with-Y-Neck-and-Skirt-Pleating-83690

That's the color it's in too! Her theme is black and red 1930s


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it is very nice!! and it's a color I love...hopefully i'll wear it again:
> ...


Ohh nice! That's super cute and completely rewearable! Well that's awesome at least! =]

That theme sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's hard, because I wish I could trade them up for two bags like some of you have been able to do, but I'm just not that talented at trading.
> 
> The other problem is, I already have a lot of the stuff I want from the site, so it's limiting my items that I am willing to trade for.


 At this point, I don't blame you, but early on? You should trade for anything that will trade up, even if it's stuff you have already, just trade them for stuff you don't while you have time. But since you're shipping today, that might be scary if you can't trade it out fast enough.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The leaf bangles are cute! They're really nice in person, the only reason I am not keeping mine is because my hands are too big. =(
> 
> ...


 That is a nice bag! Good luck with your trade, I hope someone wants a bunch of stuff to play with!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bahhh I just found out I have to pay $140 dollars for the maid of honor dress my best friend picked out. Boo. That's so much!!!
> 
> Good think this will be my last LBB for awhile haha


 Can you shop around and find the same dress for less online or at a different store maybe?


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2012)

Got my 4th bag from UPS today. I think it's one of my top bags, maybe not in value but in fun factor. The only bad part is the Carol Duplais turquoise ring is a little hokey.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it is very nice!! and it's a color I love...hopefully i'll wear it again:
> ...


 Your best friend has good taste, that is the most gorgeous dress and color since....well since I picked out bridesmaids dresses for my wedding! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

I got my first LBB today. I adore the Nica bag as much as I thought I would. So many pockets and compartments, this is the type of bag I find the most useful, and it's just beautiful and the perfect size too. The Betsey bird earrings are also perfect, I was worried they would be big since so many of her jewelry is oversized, but nope, it was the size that you expect from the pictures. The blue studs are big, but gorgeous and I'm happy with them too. And the Shameless necklace that I got stuck with (Sweet, Sassy) is actually very well made and seems expensive. The pendant is heavy and a nice size too, but the chain seems short to me. I'm still sending it back because it's just not "me" to wear something like that, but if any of you were considering it, then I don't think the pendant will be a let down at all...might have to get a longer chain if that's what you prefer tho.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your best friend has good taste, that is the most gorgeous dress and color since....well since I picked out bridesmaids dresses for my wedding! lol


haha yeah I really like it!  Unfortunately since all the bridesmaids are also wearing it we have to have the exact same one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could have picked a cheaper one for myself since I'm the maid of honor (didn't think I needed the same dress as the others) but this one is really nice, I'll wear it again...just not sure when haha.

Did anyone see that trade with the mesh bag for the laptop case?!?  I seriously had that case for 2 days and wasn't able to trade it for anything!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

Pictures everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (unless you don't have a camera!)


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

I know this is odd but i REALLY want that laptop case now. ugh.


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2012)

$22 Chalkboard Frame (this thing is HUGE) and the $24 Chalkboard Candle

$68 Betsey Johnson Laptop Bag. I was worried about the size because it said 14" bag but it holds my 15" laptop fine.







Ignore my man hands lol $50 Blue Kr3w Phantom Watch. This is loose on me so it's definitely unisex because I have large 7" wrists.

Carol Duplaise Swirl Ring and Square Stone Ring.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 15, 2012)

Ugh crap. Should I trade my RJ crystal bangle set for the black Deux Lux Heidi clutch? I'm so torn lol.


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2012)

Leilani, you're killing me with that offer on the stud purse but I don't know if I'd use the clutch I'm so torn. If you get the Mini Brooke Satchel and something small though I'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is odd but i REALLY want that laptop case now. ugh.


haha it's not odd i just had it shipped in my last bag. BTW I have 2 items with offers for the laptop case (they are trade ups for me), do you have anything you'd want to trade me for it if I take the offer?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh crap. Should I trade my RJ crystal bangle set for the black Deux Lux Heidi clutch? I'm so torn lol.


oooo well I would take the offer, that clutch gets great offers (not to mention I like it...I just got it in my last LBB haha) I think it's nice to have a black clutch, goes with everything right?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

Also, I was just in Urban and saw the $28 long stretchy multi colored bracelet and it's actually pretty small (still too big for my arm though). and the hammered collars LOVE them, keeping these in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oooo well I would take the offer, that clutch gets great offers (not to mention I like it...I just got it in my last LBB haha) I think it's nice to have a black clutch, goes with everything right?


 I'm glad you approve because I accepted the trade lol. Hopefully I can get the bangles back later... they're so pretty.


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

I still have a day on my bag. I actually did trade up like crazy at first, as much as I could, but things stagnated once I got up to the $30 price range! It's hard to move beyond that for me for some reason.

Well I traded up some, I traded 2 items for the Horseshoe necklace! Hopefully I can trade a couple of my others for something too, and then maybe trade that. I was surprised because people rejected my 6 item offer that was over $125 for that bag! So it must be really coveted. I might still get lucky, but at this point I've resigned that it's probably not meant to be!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

I got two bags now and two polish colors I like (and one of the two I supperrrr wanted) and two other extras to play with, WOOHOOO! *Great* trading day.


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2012)

THANK YOU!!! I tried everything to get that bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Damn, Kayla took my trade fast! I was gonna accept the Betsey glasses on it. HAHAHAHAHAHA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That bag is really cute. I fell in love with it when I saw it in Autumn's pictures.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK YOU!!! I tried everything to get that bag.


 It has pretty good trade offers on it too. I was really surprised! 



 I went a bit over to get it, but it was worth it.


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2012)

Yay! I'm happy that trading is going well for you all.

It's weird, but it picked up for me too. I think because people are getting off of work maybe?

I traded for the ipad case that I really like as well. Now I just have to trade up the eyeliner and I'll be happy with everything even if I don't get that purse that I love! lol.

It's ridiculous to be thinking about Christmas, but my mom has hinted heavily about wanting an Ipad, so this case would be nice to go with that!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

When everyone actively trades like they are today is when LBB is the most fun!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

Yayy! I Love my bag so far, but I'm supposed to be getting presents for other people but I am just so attached to my LBB... my user is Crystal Castagnazzi by the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Why on earth do I have such a hard time with wanting to trade up these nail polishes?! They are big bottles of fabulous colors and I want them so bad I never want to part with them. lol.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why on earth do I have such a hard time with wanting to trade up these nail polishes?! They are big bottles of fabulous colors and I want them so bad I never want to part with them. lol.


 I don't know! I actually really like them aswell, and some of the colors are just so pretty!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why on earth do I have such a hard time with wanting to trade up these nail polishes?! They are big bottles of fabulous colors and I want them so bad I never want to part with them. lol.


Lol if they had eyeliners or lipsticks up there right now I would be the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 15, 2012)

I wish someone would offer me some nail polishes! I am loving my bag this time around.. I don't even want to trade. I'm just waiting to see if anyone gives me offers on my bikini bag and re&amp;m tote! I LOVE my other 2 bags!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

I'm just trying to trade my gorjana necklace the $45 for two things in the $20 range but no one is offering them... I really like the bamboo wall decals!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (unless you don't have a camera!)


 Sorry, I have a crap camera that doesn't charge anymore and I never learned to use the one with my phone (my son just looked and it's like 1.5 megapixels anyway, which means it sucks too.) I gotta get a camera!


----------



## RucheChic (May 15, 2012)

I am planning on sending two small items back to lbb but i have never returned an item through the mail before, what is everyones preferred method of doing this? Do you just buy a flat rate box or is there a better way of doing it?


----------



## geniabeme (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am planning on sending two small items back to lbb but i have never returned an item through the mail before, what is everyones preferred method of doing this? Do you just buy a flat rate box or is there a better way of doing it?


 I returned 2 pairs of earrings. I put them in a bubble mailer.. it was under $2 to send.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Down to 4 items now. I went down by $4 on a 3 for 1 item trade BUT it was for something I wanted to end up with, my pretty Gorjana necklace! Really close to shipping... already! I don't know how my LBB can get better. Two bags I wanted, the nail polish color I lusted after, and my Gorjana necklace! YAAAY!


----------



## RucheChic (May 15, 2012)

Thank you. I wonder if i could reuse the my glam one?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

GIMMEEEE THE BAG LEILANI!!! I do want that one and know you want the Gorjana...it's calling your name...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention I totally agree with Donna on the quality of the Shameless necklace. I was impressed! I thought it was going to feel cheap/thin but it's heavy duty stuff! I loves my kitten necklace.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GIMMEEEE THE BAG LEILANI!!! I do want that one and know you want the Gorjana...it's calling your name...


 LMAO! It took me soooo long to get back to it, muuuuh precious. If you end up with the Gorjana Leo earrings, I'm more likely to budge.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you. I wonder if i could reuse the my glam one?


 I always do!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO! It took me soooo long to get back to it, muuuuh precious. If you end up with the Gorjana Leo earrings and I'm more likely to budge.


 I'll see what I can do! LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll see what I can do! LOL


 Gorjana earrings + ncLA nail polish makes me see hearts. ;D


----------



## koolcryyss (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am planning on sending two small items back to lbb but i have never returned an item through the mail before, what is everyones preferred method of doing this? Do you just buy a flat rate box or is there a better way of doing it?


 I think they send you a box... im not sure. Were the items damaged?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GIMMEEEE THE BAG LEILANI!!! I do want that one and know you want the Gorjana...it's calling your name...


 This is how the bag REALLY looks, btw. So much better than the photo on LBB...

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/r-em-handbag-bombay-stud-large-duffle-bag?ID=631732&amp;LinkshareID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-8YApsOjgSDdeIJPDsni0Wg&amp;PartnerID=LINKSHARE&amp;cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 15, 2012)

My last LBB shipped today, btw. Which means I get it tomorrow, or on Thursday. I get to see those pretty Zara Terez rock earrings IRL soon. Excited!


----------



## RucheChic (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they send you a box... im not sure. Were the items damaged?


 No i just did not like them, and i was not sure if I could reuse the USPS boxes.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

blah i'm having terrible luck today!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (May 15, 2012)

I talked to one of the shopping consultants this afternoon.. I had emailed to ask that they please review my profile, which totally omits beauty and home products, and call me to discuss the contents of the 2 boxes they " prepared" for me last weekend.. As I told her, I want to pick my OWN colors, my OWN style for my home and my personal wear.. I'm there to buy a purse, maybe some jewelry, but don't make me BEG other people to take pity on me and trade the ugly nail polish they stuck me with after I bought the most expensive bag on their site.

She said that they were changing.. That due to customer feedback, soon we will be able to put a block on product types we absolutely do not want, if there are any.
I told her, I am a BUYER type person ( just ask my husband), not a TRADER type person, and I need a Shopping Assistant of my own to do this trading system thing with people I don't even know.. *I didn't want to insult them with nail polish and body scrub, so I took what I was sold.*

*Now, I have a question, and this is important to me-- I read the Return Policy, such as it is stated on the website. What they do NOT say is what happens if you wish to return the entire box. Do they refund the purchase price, or do they do their " Retail value $149 minus $49 payment."
When a new user of the service reads the policy on PARTIAL refunds, it is not very clear.*

*I know I'm not paying them to keep what I've already paid for but do not really want ( at all).*

Thanks for any help with the way they handle a return of a complete box.

Lilly


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

Holy cow! I was literally opening the chat window to cancel my bag and start a new one with a necklace I actually like of high value...when low and behold someone takes my offer!! I had no idea they would take that considering it was a -$30 offer!

Edit: it was actually a -$34 offer because she took one of the items i gave her and traded it for my eyeliner haha she must have really wanted eyeliner!


----------



## tweakabell (May 15, 2012)

That was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Stemarber (May 15, 2012)

Not sure if it's been asked before, but I was wondering: you know how they show a preview of your two mystery items? For me it shows 2 ZAD jewelry pieces, no matter what main item I choose. Is this really what my mystery items will be or are the default "items" and it's something completely different?

Thanks girls!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

It was a -30 offer! You only paid $50 for an $80 piece of jewelry!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to one of the shopping consultants this afternoon.. I had emailed to ask that they please review my profile, which totally omits beauty and home products, and call me to discuss the contents of the 2 boxes they " prepared" for me last weekend.. As I told her, I want to pick my OWN colors, my OWN style for my home and my personal wear.. I'm there to buy a purse, maybe some jewelry, but don't make me BEG other people to take pity on me and trade the ugly nail polish they stuck me with after I bought the most expensive bag on their site.
> 
> ...


 Uhhh it seems you are on the wrong website. LBB isn't a shopping site. You get what you get, if you don't like it, you trade. Those are the rules. Who the hell are you to think that they will give you a personal shopper to do trades for you??? Go to Macys online or something, then you can be a BUYER type person all you want. You paid $49, you return the bag and they give you your $49 back. Or they will give you credit, extras in your next bag, FOR YOU TO TRADE. I recommend you just get your $49 back and run along.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if it's been asked before, but I was wondering: you know how they show a preview of your two mystery items? For me it shows 2 ZAD jewelry pieces, no matter what main item I choose. Is this really what my mystery items will be or are the default "items" and it's something completely different?
> 
> Thanks girls!


 It will be two ZAD items, if you wait long enough it will change to something else. Also if you put different things as your first item, the two might change, especially if the price difference is large enough. You might be picking similarly priced items which is why you keep getting two ZAD every time. If you look at the news feed you'll have a good idea what the two ZAD items are since everyone else is getting them too.


----------



## RucheChic (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to one of the shopping consultants this afternoon.. I had emailed to ask that they please review my profile, which totally omits beauty and home products, and call me to discuss the contents of the 2 boxes they " prepared" for me last weekend.. As I told her, I want to pick my OWN colors, my OWN style for my home and my personal wear.. I'm there to buy a purse, maybe some jewelry, but don't make me BEG other people to take pity on me and trade the ugly nail polish they stuck me with after I bought the most expensive bag on their site.
> 
> ...


 I think your missing the whole point of the site, which is to trade others for items that you do not like but they love.If your not a TRADER type of person then don't go on  trading type of site there are plenty of buying only type of sites out there.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a -30 offer! You only paid $50 for an $80 piece of jewelry!


Ahh I realized that after haha! And she took the $22 necklace I gave her and traded it for my eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I traded up even more! I hope she really wanted those items, I'd feel bad taking such a nice necklace from her for so cheap! But if she really wants them then i'm happy I gave them to her!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to one of the shopping consultants this afternoon.. I had emailed to ask that they please review my profile, which totally omits beauty and home products, and call me to discuss the contents of the 2 boxes they " prepared" for me last weekend.. As I told her, I want to pick my OWN colors, my OWN style for my home and my personal wear.. I'm there to buy a purse, maybe some jewelry, but don't make me BEG other people to take pity on me and trade the ugly nail polish they stuck me with after I bought the most expensive bag on their site.
> 
> ...


 I don't think lbb is for you. You didn't buy the most expensive bag they have, you chose it, and paid the same price everyone else did. Trading is the entire point of the website.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 15, 2012)

It never fails, I trade for something, get it.....and don't like it after all. Those branch earrings just couldnt do it for me.


----------



## Stemarber (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be two ZAD items, if you wait long enough it will change to something else. Also if you put different things as your first item, the two might change, especially if the price difference is large enough. You might be picking similarly priced items which is why you keep getting two ZAD every time. If you look at the news feed you'll have a good idea what the two ZAD items are since everyone else is getting them too.


Thanks, Donna!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 15, 2012)

Two people have those Rain spike and skull earrings and neither will accept or decline my offers


----------



## lechatonrose (May 15, 2012)

I almost wish trades only lasted 24 hours so people would have to go online and accept/decline


----------



## VintageSpade (May 15, 2012)

I'm online quite a bit but 24 hours would be waaay too short for me.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 15, 2012)

OMGGGGGGGG I've been trying to get those Betsey round crystal earrings since I discovered LBB lol. I need a stiff drink to celebrate this glorious achievement.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 15, 2012)

Lol glad the trade was good for you =D


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol glad the trade was good for you =D


 You totally made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 15, 2012)

Anyone notice that it ALWAYS says 5 of 10 remaining? I don't think I have seen anything different.


----------



## Christi Z (May 15, 2012)

Some girl reallllly wants my $55 RJ multi row bracelets. She's offering $91 worth of stuff, but none of it is super good.


----------



## Stemarber (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone notice that it ALWAYS says 5 of 10 remaining? I don't think I have seen anything different.


 I have a bag actually that says 2 of 2 remaining, but yeah, you're right...5 out of 10 is more common.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 15, 2012)

Oh ok!



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bag actually that says 2 of 2 remaining, but yeah, you're right...5 out of 10 is more common.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

i'm getting really high one item offers for my necklace but i want multiple item trades!!

i have a ton of offers for the gorjana earrings though!


----------



## Stemarber (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Two people have those Rain spike and skull earrings and neither will accept or decline my offers


Do you mean the ZAD spike earrings? If so, I have a pair and am looking to trade it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 15, 2012)

Nope. They are by Rain. Have spikes and cute teal skulls


----------



## VintageSpade (May 15, 2012)

> i'm getting really high one item offers for my necklace but i want multiple item trades!! i have a ton of offers for the gorjana earrings though!


 Except for one item I have which is evidently a hot commodity all the multiple item trade offers I get are garbage items that are really hard to trade back up.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Except for one item I have which is evidently a hot commodity all the multiple item trade offers I get are garbage items that are really hard to trade back up.


yeah thats usually how it is...as long as there is one item I like in the 2 I go for it. other than that I usually pass, I doubt anyone will offer a high two item trade for this one though since it's just a small piece of jewelry (really nice one though!)

I may try to trade it into a clutch, but they'll probably say no haha. I still like it if I have to keep it!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

I traded down but I got the Crescent necklace I want!!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

I let the tassel necklace go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> little sad about that. I didn't think anyone would accept that trade but I guess I can always order it from their website. 

congrats on the cresent necklace! It's super pretty. I wish they had more in stock


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I let the tassel necklace go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> little sad about that. I didn't think anyone would accept that trade but I guess I can always order it from their website.
> 
> congrats on the cresent necklace! It's super pretty. I wish they had more in stock


thanks! there are still 9 left in the gallery haha this is just the only one that has been picked yet.

wow, I can't believe you made that trade! I REALLY want that necklace too but I'll probably buy it from their company site too


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

i'm in a tough position, i'm only really willing to trade the scarf and the triangle necklace...everything else I want to keep!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded down but I got the Crescent necklace I want!!


 I saw that! I knew you were dying to get that necklace, so totally worth the trade!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that! I knew you were dying to get that necklace, so totally worth the trade!


 Thanks! I think so too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Considering I was just about to cancel this bag and open a new one just for that necklace haha. I'm down to a value of $222 now but I don't mind, I think I can trade my scarf to something else and the triangle necklace has a lot of good $22 value offers for things I like


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

I NEED that $58 melie bianco clutch... so adorable people have even been declining my offer of the rem gig bag for it!


----------



## Fashionb (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone who has an open bag know if this Robert rose set of 5 bangles is available for trade. http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1547/robert-rose-set-of-5-stone-bangles Just curious before I open a new bag.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 16, 2012)

Yep. Shows them available for trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I've offered so much for those Gorjana Leo hoops that it's really strange to see what they finally let it go for.

But, the good news is... I may have traded down sunglasses by $5 but I finally got the only purple spikey earrings person to budge! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! So I have the clutch/wallet I really love, earrings I really love, nail polish color I really love, nice Gorjana, and those gold bangles are definitely decent. My bag is looking nice again.

I wish Stephanie wasn't the only person with the moon necklace. 







 lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone who has an open bag know if this Robert rose set of 5 bangles is available for trade.
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1547/robert-rose-set-of-5-stone-bangles
> ...


 No! I don't know what gallery vintage is looking at, but it's not in anyone's bag.


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

Here's my current bag


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

My love for Gorjana knows no limits I swear. I'm going to end up offering the purple earrings I fought so hard for. lol.


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No! I don't know what gallery vintage is looking at, but it's not in anyone's bag.


 I don't see them either. Maybe they were looking at the opening gallery or the person closed their bag. I think the silver ones were in there, but they are gone now too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

The Gracie ones went down to $28?! I need to start stalking the Gorjana website more regularly. lol.

http://www.gorjana.com/products/Gracie-Wire-Hoop-Earrings.html


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

And why does LBB show the Gorjana Gracie earrings as blue when the Gorjana website and comments on LBB shows/says that they are, in fact, green?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Was going to offer the purple earrings for the Gracie ones but my husband came over and vetoed it. He likes the purple ones better. He describes them as "punk princess" earrings.


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And why does LBB show the Gorjana Gracie earrings as blue when the Gorjana website and comments on LBB shows/says that they are, in fact, green?



I heard from someone that LBB told them that they get stock photos from the suppliers. A person I know got the yellow hope bag and it was different than pictured (pictured changed now), but when they asked why it was a different bag that is what they told her.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My love for Gorjana knows no limits I swear. I'm going to end up offering the purple earrings I fought so hard for. lol.


 Don't do it! You must have something else to offer them that's easier to get back? I don't think you'll get the purple ones back unless you open a bag with them.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was going to offer the purple earrings for the Gracie ones but my husband came over and vetoed it. He likes the purple ones better. He describes them as "punk princess" earrings.


 I bet there will be other chances to get the Gracie ones anyway.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was going to offer the purple earrings for the Gracie ones but my husband came over and vetoed it. He likes the purple ones better. He describes them as "punk princess" earrings.


 Lol aww that's cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

Tough customers today. I'm offering low on some things, even on others, and high on still others...and nothing! I guess I'll be trying to trade up my low stuff and try again later.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from someone that LBB told them that they get stock photos from the suppliers. A person I know got the yellow hope bag and it was different than pictured (pictured changed now), but when they asked why it was a different bag that is what they told her.


 That's what they told me too but it's weird when Gorjana's actual website shows a different photo. lol. Pretty earrings either way, but a rather big shock for someone who looooves blue to get bright green earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Gracie ones went down to $28?! I need to start stalking the Gorjana website more regularly. lol.
> 
> http://www.gorjana.com/products/Gracie-Wire-Hoop-Earrings.html


That's why I gave up the $80 one, they were on sale for $32 but are now sold out...so I would have kept them just because they were sold out but when I saw the picture it shows the pendant being sideways so it wouldn't lay straight (if that makes since) and would just stick out. I think that would get annoying!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

That Disney Believe necklace is one of the few things my sister really wanted. I keep getting even exchange or slightly higher for it. i had to trade $71 to get it! Mine is going nowhere, and I would guess that the other ones who have it now want a really big payday for it, or it's going nowhere with them too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't do it! You must have something else to offer them that's easier to get back? I don't think you'll get the purple ones back unless you open a bag with them.


 In the end, I agree with both you and my husband. haha! I've been trying for weeks to get those earrings. There is only one person with them at a time it seems, if at all. I almost opened a bag with them as my main item on many occasions.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Stephanie wasn't the only person with the moon necklace.
> 
> ...


 Haha I had to do it! The people with the stone earrings STILL haven't responded to any of my offers!!! So I wanted at least one crescent thing I really want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ended up trading down quite a bit (first for the scarf, then for the MMS clutch) but I LOVE orange...

I really don't need another bag though. so I may take a good 3 item trade that's showing up. At least then I can trade them back up to other things...that scarf and the leather and coin earrings I had before it were seriously going nowhere with trades...maybe it's better this way to start over from the bottom haha


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what they told me too but it's weird when Gorjana's actual website shows a different photo. lol. Pretty earrings either way, but a rather big shock for someone who looooves blue to get bright green earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be me. I love blues and am iffy on greens. The blue color was what had me considering them, then I saw someone's photo of it and they were definitely green. If the earrings were in the lower price ranges than maybe. I think a lot of Gorjana's stuff is overpriced, but they have some cute pieces and don't mind getting them through LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol aww that's cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha, he loves giving his opinion on my trading. 





I took back my trade offer of the purple earrings for the Gorjana Leo hoops, until I think about it for a while. The Leo hoops went down to $32 on clearance as well, which is even less than what my purple ones went down to on clearance. hahaha. Also, elsewhere online, my purple earrings have a higher "retail" value than it says on LBB. I don't know, I like both almost equally (the clearance prices doesn't actually matter to me, I'm just being a dork, lol) but the purple ones are definitely harder to get on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I had to do it! The people with the stone earrings STILL haven't responded to any of my offers!!! So I wanted at least one crescent thing I really want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 O.M.G... I didn't think about how pretty that crescent necklace would go with my stone earrings coming in today! Crap. I may end up opening a bag with them as my main item in the not so distant future. 



 I just wanted it because I have a Sailor Moon obsession and crescents remind me of her.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would be me. I love blues and am iffy on greens. The blue color was what had me considering them, then I saw someone's photo of it and they were definitely green. If the earrings were in the lower price ranges than maybe. I think a lot of Gorjana's stuff is overpriced, but they have some cute pieces and don't mind getting them through LBB.


 That's exactly how I plan on expanding my own Gorjana collection. As part of 3-7 things in my LBB haul, it's a fantastic deal, but one piece for $50 to $100+? Pass. Even though it's hard to pass on pieces like the Gorjana Eros necklace. *big siiigh*


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2012)

Did anyone get the bikini bag yet? I'm thinking about it for my daughter's swimsuit for vacation but I'm not sure about the print.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow, I never thought someone would take the trade of my nail polish (that I loved, such a gorgeous color) for that brown/gold bracelet. It was the ONLY trade (that wasn't a double item trade) I had out that involved my nail polish! I really want that bracelet to wear with my fringe necklaces I got in recent LBBs. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the bikini bag yet? I'm thinking about it for my daughter's swimsuit for vacation but I'm not sure about the print.


 I wanted it *badly*, until they randomly changed the photo, and it wasn't the brown print with the hot pink writing anymore.


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2012)

I like the black and white print better than the brown but I did prefer the hot pink writing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

AHHHH! The ncLA Hollywood &amp; Vine nail polish is back! I wants it!!!! Black with glitter in it. ugggh. 






I want that, Beverly Hills Bunny, Malibu Babe (or something like that, the dark teal color) and Miss Sunset Strip sooooooooooooooooooooooo frakin' bad!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

...stalking the gold RJ bangles.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Ummm I want these so badly!!

http://www.gorjana.com/products/Owl-Studs.html?color=12&amp;sort=bestselling&amp;catid=20


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Leilani where did you find the site with the gorjana things on sale?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Also in case anyone is wondering..the Tinsley necklace doesn't have ridges or etching like it at least appears to me...

it look more like a washer (just a plain metal circle). It's still pretty, but I wanted it to have more design!

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&amp;client=firefox-a&amp;hs=0s3&amp;sa=X&amp;rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&amp;biw=1280&amp;bih=541&amp;tbm=isch&amp;prmd=imvns&amp;tbnid=oHVlXF7MSFjSvM:&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.gorjana.com/products/Tinsley-Necklace.html&amp;docid=4kvELGN9x8GD2M&amp;imgurl=http://www.gorjana.com/product_images/e/684/081-122-g_gold__97636_zoom.jpg&amp;w=1024&amp;h=768&amp;ei=FeSzT9-HFKis2gXr4rHpCA&amp;zoom=1&amp;iact=rc&amp;dur=258&amp;sig=109753782260562131300&amp;page=1&amp;tbnh=158&amp;tbnw=215&amp;start=0&amp;ndsp=13&amp;ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:75&amp;tx=143&amp;ty=74

yeah i know..that link is really long, but because it's sold out on their store if you go to the site directly it blanks out the picture after half a second.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Ahhhh! I made an accidental trade on my phone because I thought it was for something else and ended up losing like $10 out of it to get my other item back. Oh well. Here's my chance to get the nail polish color I wanted again, I guess! LOL. UUUGGGGGGGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani where did you find the site with the gorjana things on sale?


 It was the actual Gorjana website that had those items on clearance.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

http://www.gorjana.com/products/Double-Tinsley-Necklace.html

I think it has the ridges on the other side or there are two variations of it. I have seen it shown differently all over the net. 

Edit: here's a good link that shows a bunch of different images and one with someone actually wearing the jewelry for each piece http://www.shopbop.com/gorjana/br/v=1/2534374302033527.htm?baseIndex=0&amp;all&amp;extid=PS_Google_SC_usa


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.gorjana.com/products/Double-Tinsley-Necklace.html
> 
> ...


 I want the Gorjana super star necklace.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I do believe the Tinsley necklace comes in either a plain circle with no etching, or a circle with etching on it (which I prefer).


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> Did anyone get the bikini bag yet? I'm thinking about it for my daughter's swimsuit for vacation but I'm not sure about the print.


 I have one from the same brand that I bought at tj maxx. It's a different one, white with embroidery, but seems well made. Maybe check tj maxx or Marshall's if you don't love the print?


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was more about the crap customer service I started to receive. There are so many thinks up I want now lol, but I won't do it again. This was my fifth bag in less than a month, 6th overall. And they still treated me....not so great.


 Seriously?? They have always been great (at least for me), who did you speak with?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously?? They have always been great (at least for me), who did you speak with?


 I'm not sure about who she spoke with but i've had a pretty robotic (and not very nice) response from the guy (david?) and not so great from I think it was Michelle/Shelli


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Well, with that screw up in accidental trading it's like I traded my $88 R&amp;Em bag (which started all the trading madness in the first place) down to my purple spikey earrings (hard to get, I LOVES them) and the brown and gold cuff (which I also wanted badly). Which would be a trade down of $15. A purse for two items I love. That's not too bad, but if I didn't screw up it definitely could have been better. 



 I still have my Gorjana, my beloved BCBG clutch/wallet, and a nail polish as my other items.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously?? They have always been great (at least for me), who did you speak with?


 The bad experiences are always over the live chat. Emily has always been great, but the rest of them don't seem to care at all.


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure about who she spoke with but i've had a pretty robotic (and not very nice) response from the guy (david?) and not so great from I think it was Michelle/Shelli


 Wow, really?? I have always talked with Emily and I seriously love how she treats me and answers my questions in full detail. She is the Paulina  (from Birchbox) of Little Black Bag lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

My experience yesterday with David was really pleasant. I was calling about my scarf having a big pull in it and he gave me a credit to my account no problem.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I had to do it! The people with the stone earrings STILL haven't responded to any of my offers!!! So I wanted at least one crescent thing I really want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Sometimes it really is. I think I will have to trade down one of my necklaces and try to go back up again from there since it's like everyone is avoiding it like the plague. And I don't get it, it seems like an okay piece of jewelry to me, not like it's so disgustingly ugly or something.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha, he loves giving his opinion on my trading.
> ...


 I love the purple ones, they are so unique, and to be honest, I don't like most of the Gorjana stuff. It's so simple, which might be why everyone else likes it though, since it's simple elegance. I must be a more flashy person or something. Although you like a mix of just about everything, dontcha?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummm I want these so badly!!
> 
> http://www.gorjana.com/products/Owl-Studs.html?color=12&amp;sort=bestselling&amp;catid=20


 Oh wow, those are totally adorable. I hope they show up on LBB!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also in case anyone is wondering..the Tinsley necklace doesn't have ridges or etching like it at least appears to me...
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, if I got that one I'd be so disappointed. I liked it because of the ridges in the picture on LBB.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want the Gorjana super star necklace.


 o0o0o0 I know! So many "do wants" from Gorjana. LBB portrays them to be a lot bigger than they actually are. The actual site shows them to be so dainty - which I love because I'm so tiny. I like wearing big statement pieces but I feel like sometimes the piece is actually wearing me because of my frame, Gorjana is my new love. I have 4 pieces coming from her line right now but I'm trying and trying to get my hands on that Audrey bracelet. With no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, if I got that one I'd be so disappointed. I liked it because of the ridges in the picture on LBB.


 I actually think it's ridges on one side and smooth on the other. Which is kinda cool because then you can wear it both ways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

i'm shocked at how terrible the offers for this cute orange clutch/purse are.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

Stephanie what kind of offers are you getting for your crescent moon necklace?


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

Anyone interested in:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1072/zad-spike-earrings





Hoping to trade for a bracelet or ring. I also have the leaf bangle bracelets and am willing to trade both for a nice small crossbody, if anyone is interested.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie what kind of offers are you getting for your crescent moon necklace?


 Not very good ones, i'd say no more than $48-$50 offers. I got a few betsey necklaces and nicer jewelry items but the 2 items trades are terrible (surprise surprise haha)

Those are good offers I guess, but I really want this necklace so someone would have to offer me a LOT considering I traded down a $80 necklace for it haha

Also, on their company site it actually retails for $61


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Leilani, did you get the shameless necklace yet? If so can I see a picture?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm debating getting the sweet/sassy one haha. I kind of like it haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Also a question for everyone out there more cultured than I am haha

The Crescent necklace is called "Aman" on Robyn Rhodes' website.  What does this mean? I thought it was something religious but I looked it up and all I can find is the land in LOTR (which would be awesome hahaha but I doubt that's what it means). Any ideas?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also a question for everyone out there more cultured than I am haha
> 
> The Crescent necklace is called "Aman" on Robyn Rhodes' website.  What does this mean? I thought it was something religious but I looked it up and all I can find is the land in LOTR (which would be awesome hahaha but I doubt that's what it means). Any ideas?


 I think Aman is the capital of Jordan? Which makes sense since the crescent is a religious symbol in Islam the way that the cross is in Christianity.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Yay I got my gorjana necklace back! I was regretting getting rid of it once I really thought about how it would look on me. I calculated it and the original $45 earrings I had (traded $46 for them) that I went down to the scarf for and then from that + my eagle necklace down to the clutch/purse...i ended up still trading up $17 in the end for the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

by the way Chelsey your offer is really tempting!! I like that betsey necklace but it seems a little long...hmmm.

Someone is offering me a ben amun beaded necklace with the scrub...it's $83 but not really worth it to me


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone interested in:
> 
> ...


 No one wants those, trade like a crazy woman and get rid of them for something better.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Aman is the capital of Jordan? Which makes sense since the crescent is a religious symbol in Islam the way that the cross is in Christianity.


ohhh i wonder why I couldn't find that on google. I did find somewhere else that it means "peace" and "God is with us"

I love learning about different religions even though i'm Buddhist, I think they're all really interesting so I love this necklace even more now!  Plus it's 14k gold...so what's not to love haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I got my gorjana necklace back! I was regretting getting rid of it once I really thought about how it would look on me. I calculated it and the original $45 earrings I had (traded $46 for them) that I went down to the scarf for and then from that + my eagle necklace down to the clutch/purse...i ended up still trading up $17 in the end for the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I saw that trade. I think that Gorjana is meant to be yours, the way it keeps coming back to you, and cheap!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one wants those, trade like a crazy woman and get rid of them for something better.


I think they're actually pretty cute haha but I have no items under $22 or I would trade for them! They look kind of bad on the picture but in the videos i've seen they are a really bright torquoise which I love.

Everyone once in awhile someone really wants them...someone gave me the glitter floral bangle for the necklace! But it is pretty rare that that happens...


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also a question for everyone out there more cultured than I am haha
> 
> The Crescent necklace is called "Aman" on Robyn Rhodes' website.  What does this mean? I thought it was something religious but I looked it up and all I can find is the land in LOTR (which would be awesome hahaha but I doubt that's what it means). Any ideas?


 I believe that is what she might actually be referring to as the moon has a lot of significance and symbolism  in regards to the Aman. If you want to get really tricky with it one point of the moon might represent Valinor while the other representing Eldamar. Many people think that both of those places which are contained in the Western continent comprise Aman while others think Aman really only has Valinor in it. 

Idk, but now knowing that the name of the necklace is Aman on the site I'm tempted to close this bag and start over. /Tolkien nerd.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

It's because I didn't know the spelling, it's Amman Jordan. Even so, I do think that Robin Rhodes is referring to Islam because of the crescent, and it probably does mean peace or something similar.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Aman is the capital of Jordan? Which makes sense since the crescent is a religious symbol in Islam the way that the cross is in Christianity.


 Ahahahah yes that too. Stick with what Donna said, when you said Tolkien I lost all control of my brain and logical thought.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> by the way Chelsey your offer is really tempting!! I like that betsey necklace but it seems a little long...hmmm.


 That's funny, because the only reason I don't want it for myself is because I thought it seemed too short LOL. I have huge boobs so longer necklaces look better on me.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe that is what she might actually be referring to as the moon has a lot of significance and symbolism  in regards to the Aman. If you want to get really tricky with it one point of the moon might represent Valinor while the other representing Eldamar. Many people think that both of those places which are contained in the Western continent comprise Aman while others think Aman really only has Valinor in it.
> 
> Idk, but now knowing that the name of the necklace is Aman on the site I'm tempted to close this bag and start over. /Tolkien nerd.


 I'm kind of hoping that's what it means too haha either way I think it is a great necklace with good meaning. But that would be perfect! I'm a nerd too  though i'm mostly a Doctor Who/Harry Potter nerd, though I do love me some LOTR!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's funny, because the only reason I don't want it for myself is because I thought it seemed too short LOL. I have huge boobs so longer necklaces look better on me.


 Lucky! I have the exact opposite problem...haha so I'd rather have the necklace lie just under my collar bone .

That makes me wonder how long the other necklaces are because the crescent one says 16 inches, and the gorjana one says 17 and the betsey one says 15?? But the Betsey one looks so long...hmm..


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one wants those, trade like a crazy woman and get rid of them for something better.


Haha I'm trying...but I think I may just get my bag cuz I love the satchel enough.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

WOOOOT someone just traded my $45 gorjana snowflake necklace for the $80 copper flower one! I still don't like either one though.. anyone interested in the $80 gorjana necklace?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOOOOT someone just traded my $45 gorjana snowflake necklace for the $80 copper flower one! I still don't like either one though.. anyone interested in the $80 gorjana necklace?


 Me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the Betsey rose necklace and a polish I'd love to trade you for.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha I'm trying...but I think I may just get my bag cuz I love the satchel enough.


try the mascara or a nail polish if you're into those. the liquid eyeliner also, some people don't want makeup (crazies!)


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the Betsey rose necklace and a polish I'd love to trade you for.


 What kind of offers are you getting on the necklace? I don't like it but I may be able to trade it for something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> try the mascara or a nail polish if you're into those. the liquid eyeliner also, some people don't want makeup (crazies!)


 I'm on like a makeup ban so that would be me.... 3 months clean! Though i would totally break it for the cargo blu-ray bronzer :/


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of offers are you getting on the necklace? I don't like it but I may be able to trade it for something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There are three two item offers, the BJ blue stud earrings and mascara, a cargo eye shadow palette and polish, and the half moon necklace and the pink Ben bangle. Also the $50 eye balm is being offered and so is the snowflake necklace.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Someone is trying to trade me their $60 Gorjana horseshoe necklace for my AWESOME $45 Betsey necklace. Earlier, I was trying to trade my Tinsley necklace for the horseshoe, but I don't know if I can part with my Betsey for the horseshoe. Yet, my Betsey is $15 less than the horseshoe, and $5 less than the Tinsley. Does that even make sense? I think the $60 necklace is better than the $50 one, but my $45 Betsey is better than them both to me.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There are three two item offers, the BJ blue stud earrings and mascara, a cargo eye shadow palette and polish, and the half moon necklace and the pink Ben bangle. Also the $50 eye balm is being offered and so is the snowflake necklace.


 which half moon necklace?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which half moon necklace?


 Robert Rose half moon bib


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There are three two item offers, the BJ blue stud earrings and mascara, a cargo eye shadow palette and polish, and the half moon necklace and the pink Ben bangle. Also the $50 eye balm is being offered and so is the snowflake necklace.


the robert rose one? I love that one!! what color?

That makes me want to take your trade haha (if someone else doesn't accept first that is!) Not liking the pink bangle...but I do like the orange and yellow ones...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the robert rose one? I love that one!! what color?
> ...


 It's silver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are actually more trades on that betsey necklace but I've been Xing them out lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

My dilemma... is it worth it to trade my $45, awesome and beautiful Betsey necklace, I can see me getting a ton of use out of, for the awesome and beautiful, double heart Betsey earrings that I'd also get a lot of use out of? The earrings are not as much of a statement piece. I heart statement pieces.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the robert rose one? I love that one!! what color?
> ...


 Ahh I already have the robert rose half moon one in silver... It IS a gorgeous necklace though!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dilemma... is it worth it to trade my $45, awesome and beautiful Betsey necklace, I can see me getting a ton of use out of, for the awesome and beautiful, double heart Betsey earrings that I'd also get a lot of use out of? The earrings are not as much of a statement piece. I heart statement pieces.


 what betsey necklace is it? the one with the pink flower on it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Leilani great trade! I really want that Betsey necklace!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the purple ones, they are so unique, and to be honest, I don't like most of the Gorjana stuff. It's so simple, which might be why everyone else likes it though, since it's simple elegance. I must be a more flashy person or something. Although you like a mix of just about everything, dontcha?


 lol, yes I do. I prefer huge, sparkly, and flashy/bold though. I'm building up my Gorjana jewelry wardrobe for those moments in life where my jewelry needs to whisper at people instead of yell.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dilemma... is it worth it to trade my $45, awesome and beautiful Betsey necklace, I can see me getting a ton of use out of, for the awesome and beautiful, double heart Betsey earrings that I'd also get a lot of use out of? The earrings are not as much of a statement piece. I heart statement pieces.


there's only one right now in the trading zone lol. so I would go for it. I almost traded my clutch/purse for them but someone else accepted the offer first


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what betsey necklace is it? the one with the pink flower on it?


 Yeah that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Oops you weren't talking to me lmao


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, did you get the shameless necklace yet? If so can I see a picture?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm debating getting the sweet/sassy one haha. I kind of like it haha.


 I did! And I loves it! It is not cheap feeling at all and is quite the sturdy pendant. I'll see if I can find the picture I took but honestly, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what betsey necklace is it? the one with the pink flower on it?


 The $45 one with the blue bow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the black and white print better than the brown but I did prefer the hot pink writing.


 The brown reminded me of Hawaiian kapa, which spoke to the Native Hawaiian part of me.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

I couldn't find a picture of the cooper flower necklace on a mannequin but this is the cooper circle one (probably pretty similar in size).  Looks to be REALLY small. Like....a half an inch. 

http://www.6pm.com/gorjana-cooper-circle-necklace-silver

And LBB said they talked to Robyn Rhodes and the crescent is less than an inch and "very small"  so if anyone is interested in opening a new bag with that (cuz lord know i'm not trading it muhaha) then make sure you like small necklaces!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

Ayy I have never wanted the Melie Bianco Foldover clutch more in my life... I'm even offering 20+ offers and people turn it down instantaneeously!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ayy I have never wanted the Melie Bianco Foldover clutch more in my life... I'm even offering 20+ offers and people turn it down instantaneeously!


I totally know how you feel. That's exactly what happened to me and the Hobo Mesh bag....that's why I opened a new bag with it. I was offering $130 for the $70 bag and no one took it. And then when I had the bag no one was offering anything good.

I'm about to trade my gorjana necklace for the $35 (retail actually $65) zara terez stone earrings...what do you think Leilani? Should I do it? Do you think they'll bite? haha I REALLY want them and maybe now they'll take the offer!


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ayy I have never wanted the Melie Bianco Foldover clutch more in my life... I'm even offering 20+ offers and people turn it down instantaneeously!


Haha sorry, but I can't let this baby out of my sight


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally know how you feel. That's exactly what happened to me and the Hobo Mesh bag....that's why I opened a new bag with it. I was offering $130 for the $70 bag and no one took it. And then when I had the bag no one was offering anything good.
> ...


 I would, but LBB told me I used up all of my "skips" and now I have to get the bag that I have open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> try the mascara or a nail polish if you're into those. the liquid eyeliner also, some people don't want makeup (crazies!)


Thanks! I finally traded it for mascara! And then someone offered me the same earrings back, haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would, but LBB told me I used up all of my "skips" and now I have to get the bag that I have open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 really? how many did you skip? and was it the monthly ones? I didn't know they had a limit!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would, but LBB told me I used up all of my "skips" and now I have to get the bag that I have open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 really? What is that crap?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I finally traded it for mascara! And then someone offered me the same earrings back, haha.


yay! i'm glad that worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus if you're like me, you can never have enough mascara haha. Now try trading it up for something in the $18 range, that usually works for me


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally know how you feel. That's exactly what happened to me and the Hobo Mesh bag....that's why I opened a new bag with it. I was offering $130 for the $70 bag and no one took it. And then when I had the bag no one was offering anything good.
> ...


 Mine are due in today, anywhere from 1:45 PM and 5:45 PM, lol, so I'll let you know what I think of them and post a picture later. I hope I'm home when my TWO LBB packages get in. Yes, two, mine with all that awesome in it from the other day, and the one I took over from my sis' because she fails at trading.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha sorry, but I can't let this baby out of my sight


 So you're the devil &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha Well at least I have 6 days left, so hopefully in that time ill get something good!


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay! i'm glad that worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus if you're like me, you can never have enough mascara haha. Now try trading it up for something in the $18 range, that usually works for me


You're the best! Hmm I actually just got two new tubes of mascara last week.



Decisions, decisions  I'm sad the Mickey Mouse studs are gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They were adorable.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really? how many did you skip? and was it the monthly ones? I didn't know they had a limit!


 I skipped two this month... I didn't know they had a limit either!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really? how many did you skip? and was it the monthly ones? I didn't know they had a limit!


 Also they sent me a snobby reply: "Next time you should try trading for higher value items" and the bag I told them to skip was worth $175! I just hated everything inside....


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you're the devil &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha Well at least I have 6 days left, so hopefully in that time ill get something good!


LMAO!



maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're the best! Hmm I actually just got two new tubes of mascara last week.
> ...


 I tried to trade almost $50 worth of nice stuff for those studs! That person would NOT budge. I wanted them to wear with my Tinkerbell necklace I'm getting in today, during all of my summer Disneyland trips. Yay for living in So Cali.


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also they sent me a snobby reply: "Next time you should try trading for higher value items" and the bag I told them to skip was worth $175! I just hated everything inside....


Wow! $175 :-o that's pretty high...mine is like $124, I think.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> ...


 What kind of offers are you getting on that clutch? I want to know if I'm trading in the right range, or if everyone who has it is madly in love with it (I would be too if I had it)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped two this month... I didn't know they had a limit either!


 They are lying to you. Straight from their help section:

"Please contact us at 310-421-4500 or [email protected]  to cancel your membership.  We will not charge you for any products that haven't been processed to ship."

I would tell them to cancel your membership, and if they refuse again, tell them you will be disputing the charge with your credit card based on their "cancel any product that hasn't shipped" policy. 

Ship your bag, save the emails you had back and forth with them, send them to you CC and they'll refund your money, 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried to trade almost $50 worth of nice stuff for those studs! That person would NOT budge. I wanted them to wear with my Tinkerbell necklace I'm getting in today during all of my summer Disneyland trips. Yay for living in So Cali.


Oooo nice! My offer wasn't as generous...I think I was like $6 below retail value, but eh =[. Looked some up, but nothing really came close to the ones on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES! My Betsey necklace is $3 more on Amazon and CUTECUTECUTE!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Betsey-Johnson-Polka-Pendant-Necklace/dp/B005LCJTQI

It's not going anywhere now.


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of offers are you getting on that clutch? I want to know if I'm trading in the right range, or if everyone who has it is madly in love with it (I would be too if I had it)


I''ve been getting $50 necklaces a lot and iPad cases, but I'm too in loveeeeee.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're the best! Hmm I actually just got two new tubes of mascara last week.
> ...


Aww thanks! I always like to help our fellow LBB/MuT-ers haha

Also if anyone is interested in those Branch Earrings, they are actually $72 retail! I was thinking of trading to them but they're not really my style even though they're really cute


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are lying to you. Straight from their help section:
> ...


 I saw that from their help section too! Something about their customer service just isn't right... i will probably stick it out for the last 6 days and if it is still satisfactory then i'll contact them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I''ve been getting $50 necklaces a lot and iPad cases, but I'm too in loveeeeee.


 Oooh I offered up my $80 gorjana necklace, but still no takers... I need to find out who has the clutch (besides you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so I can bribe them with awesome stuff


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooo nice! My offer wasn't as generous...I think I was like $6 below retail value, but eh =[. Looked some up, but nothing really came close to the ones on LBB.


 I know! I want those still so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

At least you can feel good knowing that even if you offered $50 for them that person was not going to budge. I even offered the Betsey rose necklace for them at one point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww thanks! I always like to help our fellow LBB/MuT-ers haha
> ...


 They are the ONLY thing I'm considering trading my purple spikey earrings for. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also they sent me a snobby reply: "Next time you should try trading for higher value items" and the bag I told them to skip was worth $175! I just hated everything inside....


WOW. That's funny because when I asked to cancel they said "try only trading for equal valued items"

Unbelievable. It's probably because I had a relatively high valued bag. (around 200 I think)


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww thanks! I always like to help our fellow LBB/MuT-ers haha
> ...


Haha if only someone would trade me for the ZAD beaded bangles now!


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I offered up my $80 gorjana necklace, but still no takers... I need to find out who has the clutch (besides you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so I can bribe them with awesome stuff


For a second I was afraid of revealing myself  What was your main item btw?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I offered up my $80 gorjana necklace, but still no takers... I need to find out who has the clutch (besides you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so I can bribe them with awesome stuff


 lol, yes, stalk their "loves" list. I've had someone do that to me when I was the only one with something and I rejected all of their prior offers, and win the item from me when I was like, "Oh crap! I need those things" at a two item trade. hahahaha!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know! I want those still so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> ...


 Leilani did you get the R&amp;em mini gig leopard bag yet? If so please tell me how it is so I can see if it's worth keeping :/


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know! I want those still so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> ...


Oh wow, they sure wanted them! I found them on eBay, but I'm holding off, so if you want them SUPER badly:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Couture-x-Mawi-Crystal-Gold-Stud-Earrings-Minnie-Mickey-Ears-/350559258679?_trksid=p3284.m263&amp;_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D290537745515%26ps%3D54


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For a second I was afraid of revealing myself  What was your main item btw?


 Uhh my main item was the BCBG ribbon watch, but now I kind of have like 3 main items in my bag right now! I have the r&amp;em mini gig leopard bag, the BCBG watch, and the $80 gorjana necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

It's soooo pretty I'm gonna die!!! (said in my best Agnes from "Despicable Me" voicey)


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow, they sure wanted them! I found them on eBay, but I'm holding off, so if you want them SUPER badly:
> ...


 Not to be like creepy or anything, but I found you on LBB, and I think we are talking about different bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm talking about the red Melie Bianco $58 fold over clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani did you get the R&amp;em mini gig leopard bag yet? If so please tell me how it is so I can see if it's worth keeping :/


 I get that in TODAY! I'll post photos tonight.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to be like creepy or anything, but I found you on LBB, and I think we are talking about different bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm talking about the red Melie Bianco $58 fold over clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That clutch is beautiful! It has a really cute strap too so you can wear it or hold it. Fabulous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow, they sure wanted them! I found them on eBay, but I'm holding off, so if you want them SUPER badly:
> ...


 *adds to Ebay watch list* lol.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get that in TODAY! I'll post photos tonight.


 Ooo thanks! The R&amp;em brand was actually on hautelook a couple of days ago, I was so tempted to just buy the bag there! I think it was $35 on the hautelook site, but I still think it's worth it to get it in my LBB considering there are two other things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

That is really nice!! I keep wanting it...but then reminding myself it's not me haha

I would KILL to have this gorjana necklace! Too bad it's $145...

http://www.amazon.com/gorjana-Gold-Branch-Layer-Necklace/dp/B0034XR53U/ref=sr_1_55?s=jewelry&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1337201624&amp;sr=1-55


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to be like creepy or anything, but I found you on LBB, and I think we are talking about different bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm talking about the red Melie Bianco $58 fold over clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhhh! My bad, I thought you meant the satchel and since someone offered me $20 above its value and I instantly denied them I was like "she means meeee!" Haha, well now I'm not the devil. Good luck on your quest for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if the gold KJL coil bracelet trades well?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the gold KJL coil bracelet trades well?


Not very...at least not while I had it. I can't remember what I ended up trading it for but I think it was less than the value

oh nevermind I traded it for the leather and coin earrings which is the same value


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the gold KJL coil bracelet trades well?


 I don't know, but I got the silver one in my last last bag and it's pretty cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is really nice!! I keep wanting it...but then reminding myself it's not me haha
> 
> ...


 That is gorgeous! Hopefully it goes on clearance and then LBB gets it in stock. LOL. You will see me open a bag faster than the speed of light if the Gorjana Eros necklace shows up in the LBB gallery. 





For people not knowing what I'm talking about...

http://cdn.gorjana-griffin.com/product_images/e/754/121-104-g__97185_zoom.jpg

It's a small, very tiny, delicate necklace that sits across the collarbone in an oh so sexy way...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not very...at least not while I had it. I can't remember what I ended up trading it for but I think it was less than the value
> ...


 Ooooh thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of gorjana jewlery, the only thing I really like are the cosmic studs which are so incredibly my style... I don't know I guess I like more statement things, like things in statement colors but not in statement shapes... does that even make any sense?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Minus nail polish colors now, I'm going to be the world's worst trader, as I like everything in my LBB. I even like that nail polish color, it looks like Julep Alicia/Hayden (which I wear all of the time), so if I end up with it, not gonna be unhappy at all. The person with "Hollywood and Vine" passed my offer to trade colors.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of gorjana jewlery, the only thing I really like are the cosmic studs which are so incredibly my style... I don't know I guess I like more statement things, like things in statement colors but not in statement shapes... does that even make any sense?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same here, I think that's why I like the orange and yellow neon bangles haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of gorjana jewlery, the only thing I really like are the cosmic studs which are so incredibly my style... I don't know I guess I like more statement things, like things in statement colors but not in statement shapes... does that even make any sense?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, it makes sense to me. I actually heavily dislike a lot of Gorjana stuff, but the items I want from them I love with the firey passion of Romeo and Juliet. HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

Okay-does anyone here have the Betsey Johnson Big Heart Bangle?  There is currently only 1 person who has it in their open bag!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay-does anyone here have the Betsey Johnson Big Heart Bangle?  There is currently only 1 person who has it in their open bag!!!!


 I remember them trading 2 high priced items for that! I doubt they'll give it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it may have been around $50 that they traded for it


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

WOOOT i just got the mail and found my myglam bag, and it turns out i won some free physicians formula makeup from allure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this doesnt count against my no makeup buy I hope!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info-working on my first bag now!  I guess I just need to slowly trade up.  Does the Hammered Cuff Necklace do very well?  Someone just offered it for my ZAD Floral Resin Bracelet...


----------



## theredwonder (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember them trading 2 high priced items for that! I doubt they'll give it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it may have been around $50 that they traded for it


 Yeah, they traded me Betsey Earrings and a necklace for it. It was like $59 worth of stuff.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow, they sure wanted them! I found them on eBay, but I'm holding off, so if you want them SUPER badly:
> ...


 They are too adorable! I was offering about $10 over so $45... and nothing. My sister has a time share in Orlando and I know she would have screamed if she saw them in her bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the gold KJL coil bracelet trades well?


 Not sure, I have it but have been trying to trade other stuff. It's not getting good offers.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I own the Betsey hearts bracelet and it is, by far, one of my most favorite pieces of jewelry. I wear it a couple times a week, at least!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own the Betsey hearts bracelet and it is, by far, one of my most favorite pieces of jewelry. I wear it a couple times a week, at least!


 I may need to open another bag just to get it!!!  I almost chose it when I opened this bag and now I think I should have!  It keeps growing on me...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember them trading 2 high priced items for that! I doubt they'll give it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it may have been around $50 that they traded for it


 More than that, I had it, traded the birds earrings for it, couldn't believe that! And I got $68 in lots of stuff for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may need to open another bag just to get it!!!  I almost chose it when I opened this bag and now I think I should have!  It keeps growing on me...


 I'll go post my photo of it on the LBB photo thread for you right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll go post my photo of it on the LBB photo thread for you right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Awesome-Thank you!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

That girl must really want my necklace bad. She traded with Chelsey (that horseshoe necklace she offered me two times) and offered that Betsey rose necklace for my necklace. I hope there's more than one so she gets it. I always feel a little bad when I see that someone wants something super bad that I have and offers nice things for it, but I just can't bear to part with it. I don't want to give up mine for anything, at this point.

Wooow, I just got a great trade. I love that snake cuff!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That girl must really want my necklace bad. She traded with Chelsey (that horseshoe necklace she offered me two times) and offered that Betsey rose necklace for my necklace. I hope there's more than one so she gets it. I always feel a little bad when I see that someone wants something super bad that I have and offers nice things for it, but I just can't bear to part with it. I just don't want to give up mine for anything, at this point.
> 
> Wooow, I just got a great trade. I love that snake cuff!


 Oooh that snake cuffs is super cute! I rrealllly want someone to offer me like 3-4 small jewlery items in the like $20 range for my gorjana neckalce... i'm begining to despise that thing lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That girl must really want my necklace bad. She traded with Chelsey (that horseshoe necklace she offered me two times) and offered that Betsey rose necklace for my necklace. I hope there's more than one so she gets it. I always feel a little bad when I see that someone wants something super bad that I have and offers nice things for it, but I just can't bear to part with it. I don't want to give up mine for anything, at this point.
> 
> Wooow, I just got a great trade. I love that snake cuff!


 Lol awww I can totally sympathize with her, I've been bombarding the gold RJ bangle people with 100 offers an hour hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh that snake cuffs is super cute! I rrealllly want someone to offer me like 3-4 small jewlery items in the like $20 range for my gorjana neckalce... i'm begining to despise that thing lol


 That's how I was starting to feel my last LBB about the Madden fold over snake clutch. lol. It's cute but what I really wanted was someone to offer me 3 to 4 small things so I could have lots of fun in the lower price range getting all of the small things I really like.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

I really wish there was a way you could request multiple items or message people! This one girl has 4 small items i really like plus she wants my gorjana necklace so I want to tell her which ones to offer!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol awww I can totally sympathize with her, I've been bombarding the gold RJ bangle people with 100 offers an hour hahaha.


 I do too! I've been that passionate about something many times, and have trade offered some people to death, I'm sure. hahahahaha! I was doing that for the Gorjana Leo hoops earlier, but at this point, I don't want to lose anything I have or combine stuff.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish there was a way you could request multiple items or message people! This one girl has 4 small items i really like plus she wants my gorjana necklace so I want to tell her which ones to offer!


 I absolutely WISH there was an option to do that! Like a counter offer function where you can see that person's LBB, before you pass for good, and counter offer your item for the item(s) you pick in their LBB and then they have the choice to accept that or pass.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I absolutely WISH there was an option to do that! Like a counter offer function where you can see that person's LBB, before you pass for good, and counter offer your item for the item(s) you pick in their LBB and then they have the choice to accept that or pass.


 YES! I hope LBB is reading this right now (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) cause that would be superb!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pic of Betsey Big Heart Bangle Leilani!  Sadly-Iit just makes me want it even more...  How does it work if opened another bag while I already have one open?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish there was a way you could request multiple items or message people! This one girl has 4 small items i really like plus she wants my gorjana necklace so I want to tell her which ones to offer!


 I'm actually surprised they launched this service without having such a feature in place. It sometimes makes having high priced items a disadvantage.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

Ahh so tempting someone is offering the $60 gorjana nacklace with the spike studs...the spike studs are pretty cute but I really don't want more gorjana...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

WAIT HOLY GOD YES SOMEONE ACCEPTED MY TRADE FOR THE MELIE BIANCO FOLDOVER CLUTCH! i am so excited you have no idea i actually just screamed


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WAIT HOLY GOD YES SOMEONE ACCEPTED MY TRADE FOR THE MELIE BIANCO FOLDOVER CLUTCH! i am so excited you have no idea i actually just screamed


YAAAAAY! Congrats, girl!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

ahhh i'm starting to get some really tempting trades for my cresent necklace!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh so tempting someone is offering the $60 gorjana nacklace with the spike studs...the spike studs are pretty cute but I really don't want more gorjana...


 aha that's Chelsey that's offering it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I"m really tempted to take this trade since I do like the spikes...but I don't like the horeshoe necklace...Chelsey what are the offers you're getting for it?


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do believe the Tinsley necklace comes in either a plain circle with no etching, or a circle with etching on it (which I prefer).


 I just got the Tinsley. No etching.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

I really just want a ton of small items to play around with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LBB is no fun when you only have big items!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WAIT HOLY GOD YES SOMEONE ACCEPTED MY TRADE FOR THE MELIE BIANCO FOLDOVER CLUTCH! i am so excited you have no idea i actually just screamed


 YAAAY! I *KNOW* that feeling!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really just want a ton of small items to play around with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LBB is no fun when you only have big items!


I know! Whenever I get a big item I wanted i'm happy...but then i'm sad that I traded 2+ items for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like having little things to trade up


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh so tempting someone is offering the $60 gorjana nacklace with the spike studs...the spike studs are pretty cute but I really don't want more gorjana...


 What are the spike studs?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

I wish someone would trade me beauty items for my gorjana!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are the spike studs?


 Oh they aren't studs they are the $16 ZAD spike earrings


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are the spike studs?


they're the spike earrings only you and I find cute haha


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish someone would trade me beauty items for my gorjana!


 AMEN I have the same gorjana necklace as you and I am itching to get rid of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aha that's Chelsey that's offering it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I"m really tempted to take this trade since I do like the spikes...but I don't like the horeshoe necklace...Chelsey what are the offers you're getting for it?


 Haha yes that's meee. I'm actually getting pretty decent offers. There are a couple I'm considering if I can't trade it up. Someone just offered a $68 trade for it, those two Robert Rose necklaces.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the Tinsley. No etching.


 Oh so it's just plain on both sides? That photo really misrepresented the item then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## teegardenbr (May 16, 2012)

_Anyone have this necklace?_
_




_
_I want it super bad!! If you have this and something else close in value to the items I have, $45 or $60, I'll trade you!_
_



$45_
_



$60_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

I was actually just about to accept when my trade for the R&amp;em mini leopard gig satchel was accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

How well do the betsey johnson square frame sunglasses trade? The black pair?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

My bag value is up to $278 *_* I wonder if I can get it to $300 lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How well do the betsey johnson square frame sunglasses trade? The black pair?


they are gorgeous!!!! I just ordered them for $15 on ruelala. And I got the yellow pair from my last LBB. You should probably just keep them 

Also I jumped on that satchel offer for the necklace...but now i'm regretting it...I want my necklace backk!! Would you want the satchel if I decide to trade back?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

lol Stephanie, both you and the girl you traded your necklace to went after my BCBG clutch at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag value is up to $278 *_* I wonder if I can get it to $300 lol


 Holy cow! Mine is only at $204, but I have three bags that I love (well really only two since the Nica one is a gift for my friend)! The only reason mine is high for me is cause I had an exchange credit for $74  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It always mystefies me how people can get their bag values up that high!


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh so it's just plain on both sides? That photo really misrepresented the item then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


Ya, it's tiny and so plain. I gave it to my mom for mother's day, but she seemed to like it. So win, but she also never saw the other picture which is good.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag value is up to $278 *_* I wonder if I can get it to $300 lol


  Wow!  How do you guys do that?!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol Stephanie, both you and the girl you traded your necklace to went after my BCBG clutch at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahaha. yeah i'm not particularly liking this satchel...but I thought maybe i'd get a good two item trade of trade to a different bag I like!! I'm probably going to trade back for the gorjana necklace though...even though that necklace was on sale for $32 it's still worth a lot more than the satchel to me haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  How do you guys do that?!


 I dunno.. I thought I sucked at the whole trading thing. I had an advantage because I opened my bag with a referral credit + the Klout item.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Okay I put the satchel back up for trade haha so if any of you don't want that necklace now's your chance, I guess i'm more attached to it than I thought!

Now I just hope someone takes the trade...


----------



## teegardenbr (May 16, 2012)

_Now instead of the clutch I have




Eye Balm $50. I could possibly trade it for



Ben Amun necklace if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> _
  _Although I really love the necklace below, I'm open to other trades!_


> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Anyone have this necklace?_
> _
> ...


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dunno.. I thought I sucked at the whole trading thing. I had an advantage because I opened my bag with a referral credit + the Klout item.


 Even with the credit you must be a good trader!  I've heard a little about Klout...  How did you get an item from them?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Even with the credit you must be a good trader!  I've heard a little about Klout...  How did you get an item from them?


 I honestly think I've just gotten lucky this time around lol. Klout is a social media website. Go to http://klout.com, sign up with your facebook or twitter, connect all of your social media accounts to it and then go to the perks and claim the LBB perk. You will be able to open a new bag with an extra item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone who has the gorjana necklace want the betsey lips necklace? someone is offering it to me for my satchel, and I'll accept and trade with you!

I want my necklace backkk


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly think I've just gotten lucky this time around lol. Klout is a social media website. Go to http://klout.com, sign up with your facebook or twitter, connect all of your social media accounts to it and then go to the perks and claim the LBB perk. You will be able to open a new bag with an extra item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Thanks!  I will definately have to do that.  I am so excited to finally get off work-so I can go home and really trade!  I've been using my phone but its an old blackberry and it goes so slowly....  Yesterday I burned out my battery so quickly trading on LBB-so today I brought in my charger!  This is so incredibly addicting!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

What score do you need to get the perk? My score is 36 but nothing is showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone who has the gorjana necklace want the betsey lips necklace? someone is offering it to me for my satchel, and I'll accept and trade with you!
> 
> I want my necklace backkk


 Which gorjana necklace? I have two


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What score do you need to get the perk? My score is 36 but nothing is showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Go here: http://klout.com/#/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go here: http://klout.com/#/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the link! I got a $36 product in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link! I got a $36 product in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 wait..they randomly just added a $48 dollar product to my CURRENT bag! This rocks! Plus it's actually a good item (the r&amp;em coco crossbody!)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I'm finally cleaning up my "loves" list so it represents me much better. For a while when I first started LBB I was clicking the heart by anything that traded well, for future reference and that made my "loves" list a mess! LOL. It was like half me, half stuff I knew/thought would trade well. It's looking MUCH better now.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link! I got a $36 product in my next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! It will most likely be a higher value than $36. My Klout score is 56 and they gave me an $80 item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait..they randomly just added a $48 dollar product to my CURRENT bag! This rocks! Plus it's actually a good item (the r&amp;em coco crossbody!)


 AWESOME!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha yes that's meee. I'm actually getting pretty decent offers. There are a couple I'm considering if I can't trade it up. Someone just offered a $68 trade for it, those two Robert Rose necklaces.


 That's me I think...I'm trading for my sister as Elvira.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which gorjana necklace? I have two


the cooper flower one! only one person has responded to my offer, and I think that was the person I gave the necklace too haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Oh man, I want to cry. Someone is offering me the Deux Lux wristlet in blush that matches my bag, and my wallet that comes in the mail today, but she's offering it for my BCBG clutch/wallet and I can't accept that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*le sob* *le boohoo*


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AWESOME!


 Like honestly I can't thank you enough! I heard of people talking about Klout but I didn't actually know I could get stuff from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This has been an amaaazing tradingish day!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

OOOOOH FRAAAK! Someone is offering me the blue Betsey studs and an ncLA nail polish in that fantastic light teal color for my Betsey necklace and it's a $1 trade up.

SO. HARD. TO. PRESS. PASS.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> wait..they randomly just added a $48 dollar product to my CURRENT bag! This rocks! Plus it's actually a good item (the r&amp;em coco crossbody!)


 What are the offers like on it? I've been trying to get it for 3 days but no one is budging. Well, unless they accept a lower offer than I've been doing :/


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like honestly I can't thank you enough! I heard of people talking about Klout but I didn't actually know I could get stuff from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This has been an amaaazing tradingish day!


 Klout is so fricken awesome. Just this morning I got an Essie polish perk. They're sending me Essie for free!


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go here: http://klout.com/#/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got a score of 19 and this showed up "Sorry, you must be 18 or older to participate in Klout Perks" and "Sorry, this perk is open to other influencers." I put that I was 21, which I am... 

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the offers like on it? I've been trying to get it for 3 days but no one is budging. Well, unless they accept a lower offer than I've been doing :/


 The offers are pretty high, I've seen some up to $60. I'm actually trying to get rid of mine, what would you be offering?


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Klout is so fricken awesome. Just this morning I got an Essie polish perk. They're sending me Essie for free!


 Do you have a link for that perk?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a score of 19 and this showed up "Sorry, you must be 18 or older to participate in Klout Perks" and "Sorry, this perk is open to other influencers." I put that I was 21, which I am...
> ...


 Really? That's weird. Did you connect all of your social media accounts to it? I'm pretty sure there is no minimum score to get the perk.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that perk?


 http://klout.com/#/perk/Essie/Essie   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? That's weird. Did you connect all of your social media accounts to it? I'm pretty sure there is no minimum score to get the perk.


 What's the link to the essie?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://klout.com/#/perk/Essie/Essie   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww I'm not at 45 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (May 16, 2012)

I got the same thing...Try opening a new tab of the link. It worked the second time for me. Yay, free item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a score of 19 and this showed up "Sorry, you must be 18 or older to participate in Klout Perks" and "Sorry, this perk is open to other influencers." I put that I was 21, which I am...
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww I'm not at 45 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Booo. It seems the best perks always require at least a 45 score.


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same thing...Try opening a new tab of the link. It worked the second time for me. Yay, free item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah just got t. YAY got a free foundation brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Booo. It seems the best perks always require at least a 45 score.


 Lol i'm going to try and get my neighbor who has over 300 twitter followers to let me connect using her account :/


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? That's weird. Did you connect all of your social media accounts to it? I'm pretty sure there is no minimum score to get the perk.


THANK YOU!


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://klout.com/#/perk/Essie/Essie   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 6 points away from getting the perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now i'm sad.  I think I lost my necklace.

Also are there any other klout perks going on right now?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 6 points away from getting the perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm 7 away. *sad panda facey*


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the offers like on it? I've been trying to get it for 3 days but no one is budging. Well, unless they accept a lower offer than I've been doing :/


 I'm thinking about taking your offer you have currently: how well does the photo frame trade? can you give me some examples of the offers it's getting right now?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol i'm going to try and get my neighbor who has over 300 twitter followers to let me connect using her account :/


 LOL that's a really good idea.



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


 You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 6 points away from getting the perk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're soooo close. Try to get people to @ reply you and RT you on twitter.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now i'm sad.  I think I lost my necklace.
> 
> Also are there any other klout perks going on right now?


 Essie, some e-book, some ice cream thing, nothing too exciting. A Bumble and Bumble perk is launching in 9 hours though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Okay I did a little research and although nothing really came up besides the bluefly.com site...I think i'm going to REALLY like this necklace.

I looked at the measurements and on the mannequin on LBB it's a lot longer than it's supposed to be. 

YAY my first statement necklace!

http://www.bluefly.com/Kenneth-Jay-Lane-gold-and-wood-square-link-necklace/cat870060/318806401/detail.fly

the review said it's "rust" looking but i actually like that haha. According to the measurement is shoult pretty much go right on top of my chest haha which will hopefully give off a bigger "illusion" effect


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL that's a really good idea.
> ...


 AHHH BUMBLE AND BUMBLE okay it's decided this thing friggin rocks!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> I'm thinking about taking your offer you have currently: how well does the photo frame trade? can you give me some examples of the offers it's getting right now?


 It's been all over place today. The best offers IMO have been the body scrub (32), wall decals (26) and the bangles in the 24-28 range. The most valuable offer has been the tassel necklace at 34, but I'm not sure how tradeable that is


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been all over place today. The best offers IMO have been the body scrub (32), wall decals (26) and the bangles in the 24-28 range. The most valuable offer has been the tassel necklace at 34, but I'm not sure how tradeable that is


 Ahh I really like the necklace though (the $22 ZAD one)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Ahhh, the girl who really wants my necklace is coming back at me with the Betsey rose necklace (that I really do like) PLUS the $10 friendship bracelet (that's cute and absolutely trade up-able). That's $13 now over the value. ACCCCK! 

Must resist pressing accept. MUST RESIST...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh, the girl who really wants my necklace is coming back at me with the Betsey rose necklace (that I really do like) PLUS the $10 friendship bracelet (that's cute and absolutely trade up-able). That's $13 now over the value. ACCCCK!
> 
> Must resist pressing accept. MUST RESIST...


 STAY STRONG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When i have an item i really like i just dont even bother opening the trades.. it's just too tempting to see all the good offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Yeah same, Vivian is offering me the brown oval betsey glasses for my KJL necklace...I would take it but I know how big those frames will be on me, and I already have two betsey sunglasses now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

One other girl has the Betsey necklace other than me. I hope the girl who wants it so badly gets it from her. She's putting up excellent offers for it.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

Lololol i have four bags in my bag right now... something needs to be done about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

ahhh whyyyy!!! Why do I want these sunglasses so much!

Tell me not to take this offer!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I just keep thinking about how sexy that Betsey necklace will look when I'm wearing a little black dress, with my nails and bag in the same color as the bow. The necklace (if that Amazon model is to be trusted) is going to sit right over my cleavage perfectly! LOL.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh whyyyy!!! Why do I want these sunglasses so much!
> 
> Tell me not to take this offer!!


 DO YOU REALLY WANT TO TRADE DOWN $16!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh whyyyy!!! Why do I want these sunglasses so much!
> 
> Tell me not to take this offer!!


 I got the same offer for my Betsey necklace and for my purple earrings! I was like, "Oooooooh" and then I told myself, "No! Press pass RIGHT MEOW missy!" So then I pouted, and pressed pass. I suggest you do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

ALSO does anyone know if those marc basic clubmaster sunglasses trade well? I have a trade offer for my r&amp;em crossbody for them and im debating taking them


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

bah yeah i much prefer the aviators anyway (especially since they're actually $60). I bet these are also really a lot more in retail but I don't think I would look good in them haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Getting phantom watch trade offers for my Betsey necklace now. Ahhh! I wish I had two of these necklaces so I could say yes to one of these super amaaaze offers already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I'm really digging on all of the wild ncLA nail wraps. I think I'm only going to use two of them here and there for an accent nail on each hand and the rest of my nails will be a solid color that matches one of the colors on my wild accent nails. hahaha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really digging on all of the wild ncLA nail wraps. I think I'm only going to use two of them here and there for an accent nail on each hand and the rest of my nails will be a solid color that matches one of the colors on my wild accent nails. hahaha.


 that's a really good idea! those neon green ones would look good with black nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I love black nail polish so maybe that's just me!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's a really good idea! those neon green ones would look good with black nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I love black nail polish so maybe that's just me!


 YES! *Exactly* what I was thinking! I need to go buy some black nail polish. I really wish I'd score the black glittery one on LBB one of these times.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Man I don't think there's much more I can do with my bag!! The only thing I'm willing to trade is the triangle necklace..and even then I don't know what I like better than that in the price range...maybe i'll get the yellow love notes pouch. My lipstick collection is piling up and I need some place to put them


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I don't like when I offer someone a super fair trade (an even trade or a dollar or two apart) and they counter back asking for something that's a waaaay higher value, using the item I tried to trade for. That's never going to work on me. lol. Oh well, all part of LBB. haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! *Exactly* what I was thinking! I need to go buy some black nail polish. I really wish I'd score the black glittery one on LBB one of these times.


how much are they elsewhere? maybe you can find a dupe! I know julep has one similar to that!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I don't think there's much more I can do with my bag!! The only thing I'm willing to trade is the triangle necklace..and even then I don't know what I like better than that in the price range...maybe i'll get the yellow love notes pouch. My lipstick collection is piling up and I need some place to put them


 ugh I am in love with the triangle necklace! I wish i had something of smaller value to trade you with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

Those ncLA polishes are pricey elsewhere (sold at Nordstrom, Kitson, etc.,). It's better off that I get one as a random extra in my LBB. I'll probably pick up a black glittery polish somewhere soon, but I want that ncLA one bad. *siiiigh*


----------



## geniabeme (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really digging on all of the wild ncLA nail wraps. I think I'm only going to use two of them here and there for an accent nail on each hand and the rest of my nails will be a solid color that matches one of the colors on my wild accent nails. hahaha.


 Thats what I do.. with the accent nail. I love them!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what I do.. with the accent nail. I love them!!


 I want the pink leopard ones you got in the worst way! lol. These green ones will be fun for summer if I end up with them but how oh how do I want those pink leopard ones! Sooooo pretty. I nearly traded down for them last time.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> Ahh I really like the necklace though (the $22 ZAD one)Â


 Right now the chalkboard has the tusk and dream catcher necklaces on it for 24/28


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Is the Klout perk only a one time thing? I see a lot of people opening more bags with what seems like the same perks...unless they're all just canceling bags


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh I am in love with the triangle necklace! I wish i had something of smaller value to trade you with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awww yeah I like it too, the only thing that i'm hesitant about is the color. I'd rather have it be bronze of silver. Someone is offering me a $28 item for it but I probably won't take the trade, because don't like that necklace.

I've been getting quite a few higher item trades for it..just not good ones haha


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now the chalkboard has the tusk and dream catcher necklaces on it for 24/28


 aight im going to take it!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

I think my bag is perrrfect now! I now have two presents for friends plus three little goodies for me heheh


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now the chalkboard has the tusk and dream catcher necklaces on it for 24/28


 Enjoy your bag! I don't think I'm going to trade the frame, because it would actually make a really nice present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> Enjoy your bag! I don't think I'm going to trade the frame, because it would actually make a really nice present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg thank you! So pretty, it's not leaving my bag =D


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

wooot! I have officially saved over $200 on my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

I think the cresent necklace must be named after someone "Aman". Because a lot of her jewelry is named after people...and one of them that is the exact same shape but with a different design on it is called "Beth"


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

OMG, STEPHANIE! The Zara Terez stone earrings are even BETTER in real life. OMG.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

ahhh man are you kidding me??? the girl i gave the satchel too because it wasn't trading for the gorjana necklace just got the gorjana necklace WITH THE SATCHEL!!! just my luck.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, STEPHANIE! The Zara Terez stone earrings are even BETTER in real life. OMG.


ooooo should i trade down my KJL necklace?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, STEPHANIE! The Zara Terez stone earrings are even BETTER in real life. OMG.


 Did you get your R&amp;em leopard gig mini satchel! Post pics!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooooo should i trade down my KJL necklace?


 I can't answer that one for you, but personally, I would. We both know they retail for WAY MORE than LBB is saying they do.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get your R&amp;em leopard gig mini satchel! Post pics!!!


 Yeees! It's so nice! And softer than I thought it would be.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh man are you kidding me??? the girl i gave the satchel too because it wasn't trading for the gorjana necklace just got the gorjana necklace WITH THE SATCHEL!!! just my luck.


 Lmao.. that sucks.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeees! It's so nice! And softer than I thought it would be.


 Good! It looks kind of plasticky in the pictures, so thats a relief!


----------



## bloo (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's a really good idea! those neon green ones would look good with black nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I love black nail polish so maybe that's just me!


 So tempted to get the black and green nail strips. One I love the pattern, but also they are called Jessi. That's my name! I don't have anything too low tho. There is the pink bangle that I'm not dead set on keeping, but I don't think I want to trade down that far for them.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't answer that one for you, but personally, I would. We both know they retail for WAY MORE than LBB is saying they do.


The problem is that i've had offers up for a week straight...and you and the other person who shipped them are the only ones that have responded. the remaining two have yet to even reject an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous! Hopefully it goes on clearance and then LBB gets it in stock. LOL. You will see me open a bag faster than the speed of light if the Gorjana Eros necklace shows up in the LBB gallery.
> ...


 There is a double layered one I have been lusting after ever since I got my first piece in the mail (horseshoe necklace) 

I shall post the link

Bracelet: http://www.shopbop.com/eros-three-strand-bracelet-gorjana/vp/v=1/845524441929774.htm?folderID=2534374302033527&amp;fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&amp;colorId=11739

Layered Necklace: http://www.shopbop.com/eros-layer-necklace-gorjana/vp/v=1/845524441929866.htm?folderID=2534374302033527&amp;fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&amp;colorId=11739

DROOOOOLLL


----------



## kloudes (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://klout.com/#/perk/Essie/Essie   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So excellent, thank you!!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 16, 2012)

So I'm having a battle with myself. This is a pretty pricey subscription, but I LOVE some of the stuff on there. What do you guys think? I already spend about $40/month on subs(Birchbox/MyGlam and GlossBox). I am contemplating canceling MyGlam though, they just are not impressing.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm having a battle with myself. This is a pretty pricey subscription, but I LOVE some of the stuff on there. What do you guys think? I already spend about $40/month on subs(Birchbox/MyGlam and GlossBox). I am contemplating canceling MyGlam though, they just are not impressing.


 Once you get the hang of trading, it's really worth it because you can get a crapload of stuff for just $50!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good! It looks kind of plasticky in the pictures, so thats a relief!


 I thought it would feel like that too! I was like, "It's soft?! Whoa!" 





hahahaha!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a double layered one I have been lusting after ever since I got my first piece in the mail (horseshoe necklace)
> 
> ...


 *drrroooooooolllllllllllsssssss with you* I freakin' love the Eros stuff!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once you get the hang of trading, it's really worth it because you can get a crapload of stuff for just $50!


 What she said!

And you can return whatever you want, it's pretty nice. My last bag had 2 expensive bags, a laptop case and two pieces of jewelry I love. My main item alone was $70.


----------



## CaliMel (May 16, 2012)

I got my two bags today and they're sooo nice!
The disney couture necklace comes in its own jewelry pouch and I didn't realize that it has a little tinkerbell figure sitting on the E in Believe! Sooo cute. I love that necklace so so much and am thrilled to have gotten it.

The bracelet is kind of meh, it's the ZAD floral bangle. I don't really care for it. I need to look into a trading off of LBB site! Does anyone know of one?

I also got the Betsey Johnson Bow earrings and they're amazing! They're larger than I would have though but they're super pretty.

The last item was the MMS design studio bright clutch. It's HUGE in person. Whenever they say clutch, I imagine a little bag, but this one is what I consider on the smaller end of full sized. the chain it comes with is super heavy duty, it has a definite weight to it and clips very securely. I love the whole bag!

All in all I'm really happy with everything except the bracelet. It's cute but not really my style and I can't wear bangles. Time just ran out before I could trade it away.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

I traded the KJL necklace which I did like, but am unsure of the quality. I got the betsey crystal drop earrings and the cute wall decals I like...hmmm I hope I can trade up the earrings!


----------



## geniabeme (May 16, 2012)

I want to get rid of this Gorjana snowflake necklace! I thought I would get more 2 item trades for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 16, 2012)

I *had to* trade that snake cuff down $1 when someone offered me the gold cuff! That thing has been on my "loves" list since I joined LBB! First thing in the description of the cuff it says, "Wonder Woman!" HAHAHAHA. That's what I see when I see that cuff too. I'm Wonder Woman obsessed. Have been since I was a toddler. I even own a glass Wonder Woman framed picture that's way vintage. I've had that for over 20 years.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Bah I went from loving my bag a few hours ago to not liking it at all boo. I really wish I could just get that gorjana necklace back


----------



## geniabeme (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah I went from loving my bag a few hours ago to not liking it at all boo. I really wish I could just get that gorjana necklace back


 Which one? I have the snowflake that I do not want.. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one? I have the snowflake that I do not want.. lol.


 the cooper flower one, I had it and then took a trade for a satchel...but then I changed my mind and couldn't get it back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 16, 2012)

I love that one but I can't get anywhere close to a decent trade without losing my bag


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

yet somehow the satchel is making ALL the trades I had offered earlier. Hm. Interesting. including the necklace and the bcbg watch one I made. That's just frustrating.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yet somehow the satchel is making ALL the trades I had offered earlier. Hm. Interesting. including the necklace and the bcbg watch one I made. That's just frustrating.


 I offered that satchel AND the pink graffiti pouch thing for that watch LOL. Pardon me while I go take a Xanax.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I offered that satchel AND the pink graffiti pouch thing for that watch LOL. Pardon me while I go take a Xanax.


 yeah no joke! what the crap. sometimes I want to cancel my bag just out of frustration, even when I like the items in it.Chelsey you had the tear drop earrings for awhile right? do they trade okay? They are really not me...


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yet somehow the satchel is making ALL the trades I had offered earlier. Hm. Interesting. including the necklace and the bcbg watch one I made. That's just frustrating.


 omg have you seen the girl you traded it with's bag lately? I kinda feel bad for her

eta: nevermind. she's trading with herself. . .


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah no joke! what the crap. sometimes I want to cancel my bag just out of frustration, even when I like the items in it.Chelsey you had the tear drop earrings for awhile right? do they trade okay? They are really not me...


 Yes they trade pretty well. I'm 99% sure they uptraded. I actually got them in my last LBB. I loveee them lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg have you seen the girl you traded it with's bag lately? I kinda feel bad for her


 awww no i haven't, what does she have in it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes they trade pretty well. I'm 99% sure they uptraded. I actually got them in my last LBB. I loveee them lol.


 ooo picture?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I never go to fancy functions...that's why I don't think i'd ever wear them! I'm gonna try to trade them up..but there's not really anything I want in the $50 range...


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

Really want the beaded bangles :'[


----------



## lechatonrose (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww no i haven't, what does she have in it?


 The KJL animal earrings and a yellow bangle. Then I saw she has another account. . .


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo picture?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I never go to fancy functions...that's why I don't think i'd ever wear them! I'm gonna try to trade them up..but there's not really anything I want in the $50 range...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The KJL animal earrings and a yellow bangle. Then I saw she has another account. . .


 yep. she's been trading with herself ALL day.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

Oops i guess I did see them before but was preoccupied by the beautiful clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They look exactly like they do on LBB wow! surprise! haha just kidding. Yeah they're really cute, just don't know when I would wear them..

I'll just put out a 2 item offer for the gorjana and hope it goes through over night haha. All that work of trading to end up in the same place (hopefully!)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

i'm getting bib offers for all my nice jewelry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep. she's been trading with herself ALL day.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

Ok so this is my bag right now. I have yet to even make a trade on it since I opened it this afternoon.





I had an opening bag of like 150 with no return or friend credits and just got the bow clutch added as my klout perk.

I have no idea what to do with these because while I don't know if I REALLY want them all I wouldn't hate it if I kept them. I DO want the Micha and the Gorjana. Someone tell me what to do.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so this is my bag right now. I have yet to even make a trade on it since I opened it this afternoon.
> 
> ...


 Wow awesome perk item, I was making pretty hefty trades for that clutch today!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 16, 2012)

holllla lol


----------



## Stemarber (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> holllla lol


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow awesome perk item, I was making pretty hefty trades for that clutch today!


 I will trade you now lovely lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 16, 2012)

nice!! I'm at $232...moved up $10 in one day haha


----------



## sana riaz (May 17, 2012)

So i shipped my bag last friday and it hasn't even shipped yet! I mean its been a week.....last time they were so quick...do you think i should be concerned?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i shipped my bag last friday and it hasn't even shipped yet! I mean its been a week.....last time they were so quick...do you think i should be concerned?


 Another girl posted on their FB saying the same thing...maybe they're just late this week? I got my shipping notice today and I closed bag on monday...


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

Leilani I saw this and immediately thought of you.

http://www.6pm.com/product/7959432/color/396


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

My gf had the same issue. There was an error and a lot of people's shipping info didn't get updated or sent out in an email but it was still shipped.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani I saw this and immediately thought of you.
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/product/7959432/color/396


we've been having issues with that site and copy and pasting lol did you mean to send a picture of skinny jeans?


----------



## sana riaz (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply...I've been obsessing over it 'cos i had planned on wearing some of the stuff tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, really want to open a new bag but want to wait till the last one arrives..sucks! Btw I'm getting the betsey johnson yellow sunglasses in my bag too, your picture with the sunglasses on made me even more excited, they look awesome on you!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for your reply...I've been obsessing over it 'cos i had planned on wearing some of the stuff tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, really want to open a new bag but want to wait till the last one arrives..sucks! Btw I'm getting the betsey johnson yellow sunglasses in my bag too, your picture with the sunglasses on made me even more excited, they look awesome on you!


 yayy i'm glad! it's sad to see so many people trading those around for cheaper things because they're soooo amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to rock out in those in italy!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

Chelsey I am seriously getting heartburn trying to decide on your offer. At first I was like oh I have enough clutches but now I'm all but I don't have a patent leather one.... gah.

Trading is going to age me 10 years and then kill me dead.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> we've been having issues with that site and copy and pasting lol did you mean to send a picture of skinny jeans?


 BAHAHAHA. No it was a cute Hawaiian Hula Dancer Betsey Johnson Necklace. I'll c and p the picture.

edit:


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chelsey I am seriously getting heartburn trying to decide on your offer. At first I was like oh I have enough clutches but now I'm all but I don't have a patent leather one.... gah.
> 
> Trading is going to age me 10 years and then kill me dead.


seriously haha. i get soooo frustrated and impatient! I just want that freaking gorjana necklace back and then i'll ship for all I care haha. Just get me something I want! it's a bad time of day to get impatient though...not many trades go on right now


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chelsey I am seriously getting heartburn trying to decide on your offer. At first I was like oh I have enough clutches but now I'm all but I don't have a patent leather one.... gah.
> 
> Trading is going to age me 10 years and then kill me dead.


 Lmao I know, it's friggen intense sometimes. I think the people who have the gold RJ crystal bangles have stopped looking at offers all together because I've sending 100 offers an hour on the hour for the past two days lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BAHAHAHA. No it was a cute Hawaiian Hula Dancer Betsey Johnson Necklace. I'll c and p the picture.


hahaha the last time I did that it was a men's dress shirt


----------



## lechatonrose (May 17, 2012)

another cresent moon necklace. WANT!

Too bad I've pretty much traded myself into a wall


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

WOOO I traded up! I wanted those double heart earrings too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhhhh I love you Elle &lt;3


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

Aughhh. I had to stop looking on there because I really really want the Saks ipad case shoulder bag, it's soooo adorable and perfect, and the items it was offering to go with it were great too.

But I have WAY too much stuff from this site and need to take a break from it.

It's already embarrassing that I have 3 purses, and all kinds of jewelry from them!

I plan on gifting some of it to friends though.

I'm so sad that that bag was added on the last day of this bag ending. I would have traded for it, I was desperately offering stuff for it but only one person has it and they weren't on. =(

That said, I am super impressed with the Disney Couture jewelry and the Betsey Johnson. The earrings even still have the price tag on them that says $40. So I feel like I really got a good deal on both of my bags, even though it's expensive, it's completely worth the money!

The thing I thought was weird was that the Cargo palette is not at all what they showed. They showed a very vividly pigmented eyeshadow set with bright colors. What I got is a very dulled down version of that. The cream looking color is actually a yellow, the orangey browns are more of dull dirt colors, and the one that looks like a coral blush is a dulled down version of that color. It's like they upped the saturation or something. Luckily I wear neutrals, so this set is totally fine, but I have to wonder how the ones that look crazy bright actually are in person after seeing this set.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhh I love you Elle &lt;3


 that was a good trade! both great items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  also i added you on FB Chelsey, don't be alarmed haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that was a good trade! both great items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  also i added you on FB Chelsey, don't be alarmed haha


 HAHA I was wondering who that was.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHA I was wondering who that was.


 Yep i'm a stalker haha


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhh I love you Elle &lt;3


 No no the pleasure was all mine.

I started to think and I can see myself wearing those hoops almost everyday and the color is GORGEOUS whether they are blue on the LBB site or green on the Gorjana site I will wear them regardless. I don't even look at the trades on them because I'm afraid I'll get a good uptrade or something else I've been lusting after and then I'll be torn.

The bag is beautiful and I don't have a patent one atm but I do have 3 bow clutches already and honestly I usually carry huge bags so I can't really see myself carrying that unless I go out somewhere fancy (which I never do because my kids are attached at my hip). There was no point holding on to it or even keeping it if it was going to collect dust in my purse chest (yes I have a chest). I'd much rather it get the love it deserves.

Plus I wouldn't have even had her if you hadn't told me about Klout so she was rightfully yours anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aughhh. I had to stop looking on there because I really really want the Saks ipad case shoulder bag, it's soooo adorable and perfect, and the items it was offering to go with it were great too.
> 
> ...


 I had an offer for the Saks Ipad bag but immediately clicked the x on it because I have a Kindle Fire. I can't even remember what it was on, I think my Micha earrings? Open the bag you know you want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 17, 2012)

Aughhh.

I opened it. I swear this site is crack. This has to be my last bag though. The only way I can rationalize this is that I ended up getting my gym membership SUPER discounted, and it would have cost me the same as all these bags. But I really really need to not buy any more.

I might end up cancelling this one after a few days, just to get the bug out of my system.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aughhh.
> 
> ...


 yeah i've totally admitted my addiction to this site...I'm so glad i'm leaving the country or else I would waste all my money this summer without a job!! (M.A. students don't to teach in the summer in my program)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I saw this online the other day! LOL! I'm thankful that LBB only has a limited amount of Betsey stuff or I'd *always* have a bag open. 







> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BAHAHAHA. No it was a cute Hawaiian Hula Dancer Betsey Johnson Necklace. I'll c and p the picture.
> 
> edit:


----------



## bloo (May 17, 2012)

My bag I closed last night. I still had 4 days left, but am very happy with it. I really need to wait until June to open another bag as this one was my 3 bag this month.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

OMG! Le chaton rose, I can't believe you got that horseshoe necklace for one of those horrible bibs! BRAVO!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So you're the one who wouldn't trade the Nica bag? *shakes fist at you*


----------



## bloo (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the one who wouldn't trade the Nica bag? *shakes fist at you*



Lol yep, was not letting it go. Though I though there were like 10 or something? I didn't start out with the Nica bag. I actually had one of the new bags from Monday, but was able to work that up in bags until I got a 4 item trade and then worked up some more until I had a 3 item trade worth enough for it. Which actually just turned out to be a scarf, the bikini bag and the cloud decals. I was surprised I got it for that, but very happy. It's actual the only current bag that I wanted. The purple might be a bit bold for me, but I'm hoping I can pull it off. Before I had passed on these because I thought they were much bigger, but I saw it in a youtube video and all the sudden saw it in a different light.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yep, was not letting it go. Though I though there were like 10 or something? I didn't start out with the Nica bag. I actually had one of the new bags from Monday, but was able to work that up in bags until I got a 4 item trade and then worked up some more until I had a 3 item trade worth enough for it. Which actually just turned out to be a scarf, the bikini bag and the cloud decals. I was surprised I got it for that, but very happy. It's actual the only current bag that I wanted. The purple might be a bit bold for me, but I'm hoping I can pull it off. Before I had passed on these because I thought they were much bigger, but I saw it in a youtube video and all the sudden saw it in a different light.


 Yes it's small, but it's wide, so it still holds a lot. My sister picked it out as one of the bags she likes so I'll try to get it again today. I think there are 4 or 5 out now, well 3 or 4 now that you shipped! Wish me luck with the others! lol


----------



## bloo (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes it's small, but it's wide, so it still holds a lot. My sister picked it out as one of the bags she likes so I'll try to get it again today. I think there are 4 or 5 out now, well 3 or 4 now that you shipped! Wish me luck with the others! lol


 Well I hope you can get one for your sister than! I did see how wide it was! I like that it's still roomy enough to fit a lot of things, but not a huge bag.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

Anyone want to trade something for Truth Art Beauty Pomegranate &amp; Rosehip Eye Balm $50??





I want some smaller items to trade with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got my appendix out, so sitting here on this site is one of the few things I can do. (Plus it is rather addicting!) I hope you girls don't mind me joining in to the convo; you all seem like people I'd like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No no the pleasure was all mine.
> 
> ...


 AWWW you're so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm the same as you, I typically carry enormous fits-everything-except-the-kitchen-sink bags but prefer clutches for dinners, clubs and bars lol. The earrings will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

These betsey double heart earrings are not trading very well hmmm which is okay because I like them. I was hoping to trade up though! My other items have pretty much just been stagnating the last 2 days...but that's mostly because i'm not letting go of the moon or the coin necklace...or the leaf bangles


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Donna, there's a purple Nica bag offer on my clutch, so you can always try for that clutch to in order to work your way to the Nica.

I put in offers for that cute Deux Lux clutch but I don't know why I did it at this point, and may cancel my offers. lol. The BCBG clutch is way more practical and would actually be a good buy for me, and something I'd use regularly. It can double as a wallet. I want to use it when I go places like Las Vegas, where I carry a huge bag part of the time, and a tiny clutch the other part of the time. During trips like that I'd use the clutch in my bag as a wallet, and then when I need to go out to a show or something, throw a few makeup items and my phone in the zippered part and go.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These betsey double heart earrings are not trading very well hmmm which is okay because I like them. I was hoping to trade up though! My other items have pretty much just been stagnating the last 2 days...but that's mostly because i'm not letting go of the moon or the coin necklace...or the leaf bangles


 Really? They're so cute, you'd think they would trade well.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

I have 2 offers for clutches (the rope and inca ones) for my moon necklace and this offer:





I probably would have taken the offer if that salve was replaced by jewelry...boo.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I'm so obsessed with all of the nail wraps, I can't decide which ones I like the most so I keep trading around. LOL. I like them all for different reasons and outfits. HAHAHAHA. I wish the pink leopard one would show back up in the gallery and make my decision easier.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? They're so cute, you'd think they would trade well.


ahh I know! I wish they would trade up to something else...did you have them at some point before? I know you had a string of betsey upgrades haha.  Also does anyone know what color these actually are? i've seen two versions online (a red/blue and a light light pink and black)...this could be either one knowing LBB


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahh I know! I wish they would trade up to something else...did you have them at some point before? I know you had a string of betsey upgrades haha.  Also does anyone know what color these actually are? i've seen two versions online (a red/blue and a light light pink and black)...this could be either one knowing LBB


 lol I don't think I ever had those ones. I did have the single polka dot heart ones though and traded them up.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol I don't think I ever had those ones. I did have the single polka dot heart ones though and traded them up.


 Haha I guess no one wants betsey jewelry as much now that it's goin on sale elsewhere...especially one worth $50 in LBB money


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Figures someone would get a great $56 trade for the $45 earrings I traded up to these $50 ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Trading pisses me off...most of the time. haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahh I know! I wish they would trade up to something else...did you have them at some point before? I know you had a string of betsey upgrades haha.  Also does anyone know what color these actually are? i've seen two versions online (a red/blue and a light light pink and black)...this could be either one knowing LBB


 I always go by what color LBB says it is in the description and sure enough they are pink/black (which happen to be my favorite colors. lol). Last night I was offered the Betsey necklace I love dearly ($45 pink and black one that matches your earrings) for my blue bow one and I had to pass. That was one of my hardest moments on LBB, everrr. The ONLY way I'd want the pink heart Betsey necklace more is if there was a way for me to get the double heart earrings AND the necklace, but I don't see that happening. haha.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

Lol. I think that was me! I really wanted those earrings too, but that was too good to turn down!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figures someone would get a great $56 trade for the $45 earrings I traded up to these $50 ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Trading pisses me off...most of the time. haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want to trade something for Truth Art Beauty Pomegranate &amp; Rosehip Eye Balm $50??
> 
> ...


 Yaaay! Welcome to our madness! But it's obvious you know the LBB sickness well too. haha!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

This is the video that made me fall in love with the BCBG clutch/wallet I have in my LBB right now. I want one in every color! LOL. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VIEPZwRC24


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always go by what color LBB says it is in the description and sure enough they are pink/black (which happen to be my favorite colors. lol). Last night I was offered the Betsey necklace I love dearly ($45 pink and black one that matches your earrings) for my blue bow one and I had to pass. That was one of my hardest moments on LBB, everrr. I don't own (got it at Nordstrom Rack). The ONLY way I'd want the pink heart Betsey necklace more is if there was a way for me to get the double heart earrings AND the necklace, but I don't see that happening. haha.


 hmmmm I would TOTALLY give them to you for something! I'm not too crazy about them...I generally stay away from pink as often as possible haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm I would TOTALLY give them to you for something! I'm not too crazy about them...I generally stay away from pink as often as possible haha.


 Damn. Do I want to go down to 4 items for those, and offer up a two item trade, or not, is the question?... lol. Ahhhh!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Whoa, my post earlier only had part of my sentence about Nordstrom Rack so I edited it and deleted it. WTH?!! LOL. I was saying I own dangly Betsey blue bow earrings already that I got at Nordstrom Rack that matches the necklace in my LBB, but I didn't feel like retyping it all up in that post. hahaha. That was weird.

Anyway, I'd trade for the pink heart necklace right now and hopefully they'd accept fast but I'm scared that while I do that you'll trade your double heart ones away. It all seems so risky. hahahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Different color but same necklace, I'm not sure I like how this one hangs...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MAW0KK/ref=asc_df_B006MAW0KK2018756?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;tag=hyprod-20&amp;linkCode=asn&amp;creative=395093&amp;creativeASIN=B006MAW0KK&amp;hvpos=1o3&amp;hvexid=&amp;hvnetw=g&amp;hvrand=10399062351259777544&amp;hvpone=&amp;hvptwo=&amp;hvqmt=

Here is the one I have right now...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LCJTQI/ref=s9_simh_gw_p197_d0_g197_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=center-3&amp;pf_rd_r=1NEH7E7CQG3EBDY08AME&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_p=470938811&amp;pf_rd_i=507846

I'm having a freaky love affair with the blue one. hahaha. It's so pretty. Hubby thinks it looks "anime cute".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want to trade something for Truth Art Beauty Pomegranate &amp; Rosehip Eye Balm $50??
> 
> ...


 This is the LBB addicts support group, welcome! lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want to trade something for Truth Art Beauty Pomegranate &amp; Rosehip Eye Balm $50??
> 
> ...


 teegarden: meet my horsehubby 



and welcome!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna, there's a purple Nica bag offer on my clutch, so you can always try for that clutch to in order to work your way to the Nica.
> 
> I put in offers for that cute Deux Lux clutch but I don't know why I did it at this point, and may cancel my offers. lol. The BCBG clutch is way more practical and would actually be a good buy for me, and something I'd use regularly. It can double as a wallet. I want to use it when I go places like Las Vegas, where I carry a huge bag part of the time, and a tiny clutch the other part of the time. During trips like that I'd use the clutch in my bag as a wallet, and then when I need to go out to a show or something, throw a few makeup items and my phone in the zippered part and go.


 Thanks for the tip! I've got a bunch of offers out for different bags, thinking that it's easier to convince someone to give one up if you give them another. But most of my offers are kind of crappy...in case it doesn't work and I get stuck with a bag I don't want and need to trade.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 17, 2012)

> OMG! Le chaton rose, I can't believe you got that horseshoe necklace for one of those horrible bibs! BRAVO!!!


 Thank you! I'm still shocked about that one. I hope she really loved that thing or hated the horseshoe more.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the video that made me fall in love with the BCBG clutch/wallet I have in my LBB right now. I want one in every color! LOL.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VIEPZwRC24


 That is a great clutch, I think I'll try to get that for my sister as well as the Nica! lol I think that would come in so handy and it's not gigantic like some of the clutches. I don't mind the big ones, but my sister is the dainty type although she likes some rocker chic type stuff too. So I think she would love this bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Different color but same necklace, I'm not sure I like how this one hangs...
> 
> ...


 I love your husband. I wish mine supported my LBB habit... tell him to come over and teach my old dog some new tricks! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

My hubby is definitely great when it comes to giving me his honest opinion on what he likes on me and what he doesn't. He tells everyone I'm his doll and that he loves dressing me up pretty. The stuff he likes falls somewhere between Italian sex pot (Monica Bellucci), Japanese Harajuku girl, pin up girl, 50's starlet, and porn star. LOL. Luckily, my tastes aren't far off from his. We'd really bump heads when it came to fashion if I was into boho at all times or always dressed in a classic and simple way.


----------



## Fashionb (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how those Ben Amun $50 necklaces are trading?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how those Ben Amun $50 necklaces are trading?


 Terrible. You'll probably have to trade down by about $10 to get rid of it. I've got one now that I traded that $38 bag for and I'm regretting it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how those Ben Amun $50 necklaces are trading?


 If I'm the one who is offering you the trade then the answer is WONDERFUL! They are the best necklaces on the site!!! lmao!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

Omg!!! Out of the blue, with no activity for days someone accepted my trade offer for the skull hoops!!, YES


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I want to know why Klout thinks I'm influential about cats? LMAO! I don't even have a cat. I post an LOLCats piccy every now and then and my Mom-in-law's cat Cookie. hahaha. I wish my Klout score was as high as it is now a few days ago when I got my perk, though I did get an awesome perk that traded very well (Cargo blush in Echo Beach). I wonder if my score would go way higher if I switched my Twitter to public view instead of private? haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg!!! Out of the blue, with no activity for days someone accepted my trade offer for the skull hoops!!, YES


 I had those in my bag a few times during my last two LBBs and always regret not getting them! They are so freakin' awesome.


----------



## Fashionb (May 17, 2012)

I was going to trade my Kenneth j lane animal earrings for the Ben anum but decided to trade down to the R&amp;em iPad case, which was better because I then traded for two items and am now able to take back up for some better items.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and to LBB. I closed my first bag early yesterday (1- ncLA Rodeo Drive Royalty; 2- 'ZAD Shell and Gold Bangle Set ; 3- Gorjana Cooper Flower Necklace ; 4- michael marcus Relaxing by the Pool Nail Polish) and promptly bought another one. This is so addicting but I love it!! I am up to $202, but I only have four items. And I am absolutely in love with these:

 



Any tips?? Here's what I have in my bag: 





I would love any help! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I'm such a sucker for product descriptions (and animal print, lol). I switched nail wraps. Again. I traded those really pretty orange/pink/mixed colored ones for the neon yellow/black/a bit of orangey pink leopard print because I just couldn't help myself. I think they'll make an amazing accent nail print with black nail polish on the other nails.

The neon yellow leopard ncLA nail wraps description:

_"Once you are done with the clear coat, you can spot this little kitty from a mile away! "_

SOLD! hahahahahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Lushtoblush, I love that bag and those Betsey earrings! 



 Your name reminds me of this Go-Go's song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OOZllS0B70


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

I've been "stalking" this thread for a couple weeks after I opened my first bag and learned some tips and tricks on trading, so thanks girls!  My first bag wasn't so great, the second one I did a little better, but this one has the wallet (different color) I obsessively offered trades for for days (even in the $100 range with no one budging!) plus the bag I wanted as soon as I saw it in the gallery and other items to play with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm hoping for another bag before my trading ends.  I am totally addicted to LBB now and really shouldn't buy anymore for a while! lol


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

I'll be sure to post pictures Leilani. I really wish they'd hurry on the asking for multiple trade items feature. I'm trying to move my R&amp;Em studded satchel but haven't been feeling many of the trades


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I keep eyeing up that damn glittery black nail polish and put in a trade offer for it. I can't leave it alone. lol. I have, like, zero ambition to trade up my ncLA except to something a few dollars more pricey so the person who has the black polish finally says yes! 



 I keep eyeing up Beverly Hills Bunny but I seriously have 10 pink polishes in that color or something similar. I gotta quit being so addicted to pink nail polish. 



 I have the wraps I wanted the most in the trading gallery. I like the zebra ones a lot too but I want to try something a bit more wild even and out there for my accent nails.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'll be sure to post pictures Leilani. I really wish they'd hurry on the asking for multiple trade items feature. I'm trying to move my R&amp;Em studded satchel but haven't been feeling many of the trades


 I'm excited to see how they look! They are decently big, 2" in diameter.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been "stalking" this thread for a couple weeks after I opened my first bag and learned some tips and tricks on trading, so thanks girls!  My first bag wasn't so great, the second one I did a little better, but this one has the wallet (different color) I obsessively offered trades for for days (even in the $100 range with no one budging!) plus the bag I wanted as soon as I saw it in the gallery and other items to play with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm hoping for another bag before my trading ends.  I am totally addicted to LBB now and really shouldn't buy anymore for a while! lol


 Woot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> congrats on your wallet!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

I have a few hundred bottles of nail polish I need to thin out otherwise I'd be nabbing some too. The ncLA can be found at Karmaloop though and they are generous with their 20-30%off coupons.


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> congrats on your wallet!


 Thanks!  And thanks for the Klout perk (I think it was you who posted it!)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Okay, now two people have the black glitter ncLA polish and neither of those two are me. 



 They both passed my offer. BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lol. I think I've had and tried over half of the nail products in the gallery for a trade offer at this point.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

**Sorry if this is a repeat. It said "post held for moderation" so I'm lost. lol

Thanks to all for welcoming me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any chance anyone has Nila Anthony Pink Tote or Quilted Satchel and is not opposed to trading it?! Pretty please!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a few hundred bottles of nail polish I need to thin out otherwise I'd be nabbing some too. The ncLA can be found at Karmaloop though and they are generous with their 20-30%off coupons.


 I'll keep that in mind! Thank you.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

Teagarden... I only see one person with the quilted and she seems to be set on keeping it. In other news how is the teal Doctor Bag trading?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Teagarden... I only see one person with the quilted and she seems to be set on keeping it.
> 
> In other news how is the teal Doctor Bag trading?


I got the blue quilted one a few weeks ago and it's really cute, surprisingly smaller than expected though


----------



## lushtoblush (May 17, 2012)

Thanks! Never heard that song but I like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lush to Blush is what I named my fashion and beauty blog


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

wow whoever (two of them) has the stone earrings STILL has not responded to my offers...it's seriously been almost a week.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

i'm getting better offers on my leaf bangles than I am on these $50 betsey earrings haha...too bad i'm not letting those bangle go...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow whoever (two of them) has the stone earrings STILL has not responded to my offers...it's seriously been almost a week.


 Wtf, how can their bags not be closed by now? lol.

Also, I'm still pondering giving you a two item trade for those Betsey earrings...


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

I just got offered a $25 bangle for my $84 satchel.





I think I'm ready to close my bag. Although I really did want the ZAD beaded bangles! But overall I'm content with my items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although if someone with those beaded bangles + another small item wants to trade me for something...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WINK WINK.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Okay ladies I need your help. I really want that gorjana necklace still, what should I do? Here's my bag.









I'm not willing to part with the Ben Amun, the Cresent Necklace, or the leaf bangles. The hoops were actually my main item but I accepted an offer that was unbelievable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I managed to get them back in a +$15 trade up woot!

No one seems to want my betsey earrings...should I try trading them + the eagle necklace or the collar? I really like the collar though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ahhh!


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm getting better offers on my leaf bangles than I am on these $50 betsey earrings haha...too bad i'm not letting those bangle go...


Yeaaaah. At this point I'd only trade it for like a satchel...or something. I can't wait to wear the leaf bangles!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I'd go Betsey earrings and eagle necklace for the Gorjana, if I were you. Though I lust those earrings and wants them. LOL. Go try it! 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay ladies I need your help. I really want that gorjana necklace still, what should I do? Here's my bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wtf, how can their bags not be closed by now? lol.
> ...


I KNOW that's my question!! Unless there's some kind of glitch...

Hmmm you are definitely welcome to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've had one girl who REALLY wants them but keeps offering jewelry i'm not interested in or the salve (things like that) but she always offers $48-53 ish


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd go Betsey earrings and eagle necklace for the Gorjana, if I were you. Though I lust those earrings and wants them. LOL. Go try it!


Yeah I've been debating it...though I always find myself back with the eagle because I love it (though not sure if I would actually wear it...)

The problem is that if I do that I think my bag will be done and ready to go haha and since this is my last for awhile I kind of want to see how many items I can get! So i'm hesitant on doing that before I see if I can get a good 2 item offer for the betsey earrings, especially because i'm the only one with them. Decisions...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

I've been low-balling people with my earrings (only the ones that are low-balling my earrings haha) to hopefully give them the hint that i'm not going to take crap offers for it


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

haha okay score. I got a cute yellow fydelity bag (yellow is my fave color) and the yellow love pouch

for the earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the fydelity bag would be an awfully cute laptop case!! how do they trade though? I kind of jumped on that offer because I love yellow so much haha


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

That eagle necklace is big" I saw it in a video once. Cute but big


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

AWWW I feel super happy that I gave her those earrings. the only other item in her bag now is the matching necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet I made her so happy!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wtf, how can their bags not be closed by now? lol.
> ...


 If they never closed out the offer but accepted someone elses then your offer just transfers over to the new persons so it's possible no one ever just clicked the x.

I do that a lot if I'm undecided on what I offer I want to take


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I found the Betsey earrings for under $30 on ebay with free shipping from a top rated seller. I may just buy them there, because it would be so hard to part with both my Wonder Woman cuff (lol) and my ncLA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BETSEY-JOHNSON-AUTHENTIC-JEWELRY-PINK-POLKA-DOT-CRYSTAL-DANGLE-EARRINGS-NWT-/221015263400?pt=Designer_Jewelry&amp;hash=item33758948a8#ht_3265wt_1163


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

haha, NEVERMIND! LOL. I'm happy that girl got them too!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

What the... the black polish traded down? UGGGGH. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Being offered Betsey heart earrings (the small ones) plus a $20 necklace ($60 total) for my $45 Betsey necklace. People put up some great offers for this necklace.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

GULP. I think i'm ready to ship... what do you guys think?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

Does the kitten/tiger necklace trade well? I know there was a lot of talk on here about it


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Three bags! SWEET! I think you did awesome!



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Being offered Betsey heart earrings (the small ones) plus a $20 necklace ($60 total) for my $45 Betsey necklace. People put up some great offers for this necklace.


I was going to offer my fydelity bag for it when someone with the crystel drop ones accepted it first haha. I'm back to these earrings...which is fine, because I gained a love notes pouch in the mean time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus i've been seeing these earrings trade pretty well, and they're pretty. If I get stuck with them I'll wear them for my best friends wedding


----------



## kloudes (May 17, 2012)

I just got the yellow R&amp;Em Love Notes pouch... what are the odds of trading up?  I'd really like to turn it into a piece of jewelry or makeup...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the kitten/tiger necklace trade well?
> 
> I know there was a lot of talk on here about it


even though I think it's cute I dont' think it trades well...if you're going to take it make sure you're willing to trade at least $15-20 down


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the kitten/tiger necklace trade well?
> 
> I know there was a lot of talk on here about it


 I never tried to trade it. I traded all the way up from the $24 turquoise bracelet to the "good girl/bad girl" necklace (EPIC TRADE), then to the "love you/bite me" necklace, then down to the pink Fydelity bag ($50), then back up to the "kitten/tiger" necklace! LOL. I never looked at the trade offers for it because I had wanted it badly for over a month when I finally go it, and was NOT letting it go.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

The only thing I don't really like is the photo frame... and the necklace is nice but i'd love to trade them up! the gorjana cosmid stud earrings are just heaven and i would LOVE to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the yellow R&amp;Em Love Notes pouch... what are the odds of trading up?  I'd really like to turn it into a piece of jewelry or makeup...


LOVE that one, finally got my hands on it!!  They trade up really well usually to a $20-22 item in my experience


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I don't really like is the photo frame... and the necklace is nice but i'd love to trade them up! the gorjana cosmid stud earrings are just heaven and i would LOVE to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love those earrings too! I feel your pain. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Lol the girl who gave me the earrings for the bag wants them bag  now she knows that there were literally 0 offers on the bag haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

You could always try a double trade of the frame and necklace for those earrings...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol the girl who gave me the earrings for the bag wants them bag  now she knows that there were literally 0 offers on the bag haha


 Oh my gosh, I hate when that happens to me. I'm always like, "Faaawk yes, trading uuppppp." *goes to 'my bag' page, looks at lack of offers for new item* "DAAAAMMNNITTT!"

lmao!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could always try a double trade of the frame and necklace for those earrings...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Ahh I'm putting that trade out right now :/ I don't think anyone will accept because that would be trading down for them..


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could always try a double trade of the frame and necklace for those earrings...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


those earrings are super cute, they look pretty small though!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> those earrings are super cute, they look pretty small though!


 They are very tiny, but I think that's part of the charm. They are very "every day" and I love science, nature, and the universe so I think they are fabulous.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

I wish LBB would put out some small wallets, like the r&amp;em $38 dollar one! I am in DESPERATE need for a smaller wallet because I don't know if the black matt and nat pebble one will fit in the bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I hate when that happens to me. I'm always like, "Faaawk yes, trading uuppppp." *goes to 'my bag' page, looks at lack of offers for new item* "DAAAAMMNNITTT!"
> ...


hahah I know. this girl is one of those that just LOVES to trade up no matter what it is, so I decided she kind of deserved that.  BUT the bag is new, and just went into the trading gallery so who knows, it could get some offers soon!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are very tiny, but I think that's part of the charm. They are very "every day" and I love science, nature, and the universe so I think they are fabulous.


 Preach it! I totally agree. I just can't handle big earrings, the ZAD $20 teardrop dangle shell earrings are the biggest ones I have, and I am absolutely in love with them! My favorite earrings of all time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People always come up to me and say I look like a goddess with them lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish LBB would put out some small wallets, like the r&amp;em $38 dollar one! I am in DESPERATE need for a smaller wallet because I don't know if the black matt and nat pebble one will fit in the bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My HUGE Deux Lux sparkly wallet fits in the gig bag, believe it or not! LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Preach it! I totally agree. I just can't handle big earrings, the ZAD $20 teardrop dangle shell earrings are the biggest ones I have, and I am absolutely in love with them! My favorite earrings of all time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People always come up to me and say I look like a goddess with them lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wait, which ones are those?! Anything with that impact on people I need. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

I almost took this offer for the $45 earrings...but then I realized that the one necklace looks like a bolero haha. Nevermindddd, I thought I liked it but now I don't


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Preach it! I totally agree. I just can't handle big earrings, the ZAD $20 teardrop dangle shell earrings are the biggest ones I have, and I am absolutely in love with them! My favorite earrings of all time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People always come up to me and say I look like a goddess with them lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY! I'm getting those in the mail soon!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahah I know. this girl is one of those that just LOVES to trade up no matter what it is, so I decided she kind of deserved that.  BUT the bag is new, and just went into the trading gallery so who knows, it could get some offers soon!


 Yeah, people actually seem to love those bags. I wanted a pink one, but not at the expense of something I crazy wanted more than it.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)




----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

Ugh. There are only three things I want left. Totaling less then 75.00. You'd think I could find a way to turn an 88.00 satchel into those items.... Sigh


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Ooooh they are pretty on you. Hmm... I wonder if they would look good on me. *ponders* lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, people actually seem to love those bags. I wanted a pink one, but not at the expense of something I crazy wanted more than it.


yeah I debated keeping it in my bag for awhile to see but I really dont' want to tempt myself because I think it's cute, and I really did promise myself to only get small things if i'm sending this to my mom's house


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My HUGE Deux Lux sparkly wallet fits in the gig bag, believe it or not! LOL.


 wooot! It looks pretty small on the site, so i'm super pumped that it's actually like a medium sized bag!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

All I do at school now during my classes is trying to sneakily go on LBB... all my friends think I've gone psycho!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh they are pretty on you. Hmm... I wonder if they would look good on me. *ponders* lol.


 If you have really dark hair then they really stand out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also have a way of catching the light which makes them shine!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wooot! It looks pretty small on the site, so i'm super pumped that it's actually like a medium sized bag!


 It is small, but it's surprisingly roomy, if that makes sense? lol. I couldn't believe I could shove my Deux Lux wallet in there with some room to spare.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have really dark hair then they really stand out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also have a way of catching the light which makes them shine!


 Frak. Now I feel like I need them. LOL. I have as black as black can get hair. I call it "a night sky without stars, raven hair".


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I do at school now during my classes is trying to sneakily go on LBB... all my friends think I've gone psycho!


YEP. Same. My BF is like "wtf who are you texting all the time?" I'm like...umm i'm LBBing...and then he understands (kind of) haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Frak. Now I feel like I need them. LOL. I have as black as black can get hair. I call it "a night sky without stars, raven hair".


Thats how i felt about them too, every single bag I had i had them and then traded them up multiple times...last time I refused, I kept them till the end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

I have like a little pile in my room that's just all my lbb stuff, because I keep telling myself that i'm going to photograph it for the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YEP. Same. My BF is like "wtf who are you texting all the time?" I'm like...umm i'm LBBing...and then he understands (kind of) haha


 My phone is attached to my hand at all times when I'm actively LBBing too. 







 Well not during times that it's not appropriate/professional that is... okay, okay, even during some of those if I can get away with it. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

UM I take it back...GORGEOUS!

Keeping the tassel necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7236


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

All right the black nail polish people are forgotten. If they are stalking this thread and holding out til I give them a better offer they can forget it now, lol, I have a new mission!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UM I take it back...GORGEOUS!
> 
> ...


 And I think it makes that girl look a bit more busty than she actually is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I think it makes that girl look a bit more busty than she actually is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Muhahah why do you think I like it so much? the BF will love it haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All right the black nail polish people are forgotten. If they are stalking this thread and holding out til I give them a better offer they can forget it now, lol, I have a new mission!


It looks like they're giving them out as the other items...so maybe more will come in!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

UGHH i wish someone would offer me these plus something else puny (lip balm? friendship bracelet?) for my photo frame.

LOVE these earrings!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

GREAT trade Stephanie! 

Coming on trading luck come my way, lol! I am only wanting to trade one thing and then I'll ship.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

Koolcryys, my bag opened with those and I had to beg them away practically.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Koolcryys, my bag opened with those and I had to beg them away practically.


 awww i wonder why no one is offering them then!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GREAT trade Stephanie!
> 
> Coming on trading luck come my way, lol! I am only wanting to trade one thing and then I'll ship.


Thanks!! I was shocked haha. What a cute bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very rocker chic haha. I'm wondering if it trades well though...I have an offer for the betsey Frog earring i could never get a hold of...I kind of want those haha. what do you think? i'm not allowing myself another bag...already getting 6 from LBB total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I was shocked haha. What a cute bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very rocker chic haha. I'm wondering if it trades well though...I have an offer for the betsey Frog earring i could never get a hold of...I kind of want those haha. what do you think? i'm not allowing myself another bag...already getting 6 from LBB total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woah! This is only my 3rd one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah! This is only my 3rd one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha I somehow managed to get 2 in two of my bags!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Woot! I traded the frame for two nail polishes, so hopefully i'll be able to trade them for jewlery!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Woooooo, on a trading spree, and of course now that I have that super amaaaze bird ring, the black nail polish person made an offer! LOL. Gonna hold off on it, I've ALWAYS wanted this ring. Currently, only have offers out for 3 other things, we'll see if they bite. This ring is a great trade. I saw it on someone's finger in a video once and it's SUPER pretty and sparkly.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woooooo, on a trading spree, and of course now that I have that super amaaaze bird ring, the black nail polish person made an offer! LOL. Gonna hold off on it, I've ALWAYS wanted this ring. Currently, only have offers out for 3 other things, we'll see if they bite. This ring is a great trade. I saw it on someone's finger in a video once and it's SUPER pretty and sparkly.


 I am in LOOOVE with that ring! Hopefully I can snag it sometime soon!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay ladies I need your help. I really want that gorjana necklace still, what should I do? Here's my bag.
> 
> ...


 Hey javagirl! Which Gorjana necklace are you wanting? I have the horseshoe one currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in LOOOVE with that ring! Hopefully I can snag it sometime soon!


 Yeah, I've always easily traded it up in the past so I never kept a hold of it and it's another one of those pieces I constantly regret not getting. I only have offers out for the brown and gold cuff, the fan cuff, and those earrings you posted a piccy of. Otherwise, I'm keeping this ring. 



 I actually traded all the way up to those $20 feather earrings that trade decent and still traded down the $2 to this because I love this ring so much. LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey javagirl! Which Gorjana necklace are you wanting? I have the horseshoe one currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want the cooper flower one!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

Gah, I just joined!! It's nerve racking trading!!!! I'm not very thrilled with the earrings but besides that I guess I'm ok(although I have small wrists and KNOW the bangle won't fit). Any recommondations?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

Get the glitter floral bangle, they were offering the black polish for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Got a trade offer for the Betsey big hearts bangle for my Betsey necklace. If I didn't already have one I would have totally caved. That bracelet is one of my favorite pieces of jewelry and I'm thrilled every single day that I got it for $21 on Amazon. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

What do you think guys? Should I see if the crossbody trades up or should I take the froggy earrings?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have like a little pile in my room that's just all my lbb stuff, because I keep telling myself that i'm going to photograph it for the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Story of my life. Mine is all in a rubbermaid bin because I can't put it away until I photograph it and then reorganize my closet. And in order to reorganize my closet my room has to be clean and in order for my room to be clean I have to do the laundry and in order for me to do the laundry I have to get off LBB and THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN.

I found myself in Target the other day buying my kids new clothes because their laundry is piled so high and it was just easier to do that and come home and get on LBB then to actually do the laundry. But now i'm thinking if I DO DO their laundry I could have used that money for another LBB.

Has anyone else noticed that they are spending so much time on LBB they aren't actually getting to wear their awesome stuff out or am I just that addicted? 

ps I said "do do."


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Story of my life. Mine is all in a rubbermaid bin because I can't put it away until I photograph it and then reorganize my closet. And in order to reorganize my closet my room has to be clean and in order for my room to be clean I have to do the laundry and in order for me to do the laundry I have to get off LBB and THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN.
> 
> ...


 I DO! I have to write a freaking four page paper but my eyes are glued to the screen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Ayyy no one wants the mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DO! I have to write a freaking four page paper but my eyes are glued to the screen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same haha but 20 pages. Oopsy! It's due on the 25th...I have enough time...as long as I get my research done tonight. I know nothing about Italian Christianity/Catholiscism yet somehow I always choose topics that deal with it haha. At least I'm learning a lot!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

In case anyone is interested in that beaded snap cuff that all the new bags have:

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJBR6709

Looks like good quality, not my style though


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I think those earrings are going to look crazy amazeballs with my gold cuff! Total "goddess" jewelry. WOOHOOO!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think those earrings are going to look crazy amazeballs with my gold cuff! Total "goddess" jewelry. WOOHOOO!


 Hope you love em as much as I do!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Oh crap, $32 offer on my earrings with the gypsy earrings and the bird ring! AHHHH! I want to take it and try to trade my way back up to these earrings and the black nail polish. ugggh. I just don't want to risk not getting these earrings back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Holy crap, I took the offer and immediately those gypsy earrings traded for the bikini bag! WHOA! lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Working on my mission. Again. lol.


----------



## kloudes (May 17, 2012)

You are all so good at this! My bag keeps decreasing in value, LOL.  Any advice for the people who are new at this?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

Those $14 gypsy earrings had 3 other $20 offers on it when I took it, but I liked the bikini bag the best (I still want one). A lot of people must want those earrings!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

trading is not wokring well for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 6 more days!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

I have 3 days and 2 hours to accomplish my mission. lol.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 3 days and 2 hours to accomplish my mission. lol.


 what's your mission? what did i miss?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

haha, getting a certain pair of earrings though I won't be heart broken if I end up with the love notes pouch, as I really want that as well, lol. I always trade that thing away too since it trades so easy. It's really cute!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those $14 gypsy earrings had 3 other $20 offers on it when I took it, but I liked the bikini bag the best (I still want one). A lot of people must want those earrings!


they are gorgeous I get compliments on them all the time when I wear them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also i'm starting to fall in love with this crossbody. And people are really starting to go at it with the offers...someone take it away from me before I get attached haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

LOL Leilani you keep going after my leaf bangles with every new item you get


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Blah I think I have to trade down my scarf for the wine set...I really want to include that with all the presents i've been saving for my mom for Mother's day...

I dont' want to trade down but I feel like I need to get that!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Leilani you keep going after my leaf bangles with every new item you get


    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

I'm about to curl up into fetal position and cry in the corner of my shower if someone doesn't trade me those RJ gold crystal bangles.


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

Yay! I finally traded for another bag and then up to a different one! I don't really like it but I'm hoping that someone who has the one(s) I want does! lol  My first LBB was worth $108, this one is triple that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And someone seriously just offered me a $15 nail polish for my $92 bag... lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Talk about high traffic on the LBB-way


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about to curl up into fetal position and cry in the corner of my shower if someone doesn't trade me those RJ gold crystal bangles.


I'll try to get them for you with my purse! What do you have to offer me? ;-)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll try to get them for you with my purse! What do you have to offer me? ;-)


 I've offered over $100 in stuff at one point lol nobody budges. I would love to trade them for either my zig zag satchel or my patent bow clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Damn... i think i just made a really bad trade.. god i HATE these earrings.. someone please snatch them away from me (the $14 rainbow ZAD ones)


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And someone seriously just offered me a $15 nail polish for my $92 bag... lol


 _OH MY GOSH WHAT AN AWESOME DEAL! lol.. I love people that do that. At least keep it in a reasonable price range._

_Anyone want the Shameless Kitten/Tigger necklace?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _OH MY GOSH WHAT AN AWESOME DEAL! lol.. I love people that do that. At least keep it in a reasonable price range._
> ...


 I want it! I don't know what I would offer for it though lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've offered over $100 in stuff at one point lol nobody budges. I would love to trade them for either my zig zag satchel or my patent bow clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 WOW okay I doubt i'll be able to get them for you haha but i'll try, I love that purple clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW okay I doubt i'll be able to get them for you haha but i'll try, I love that purple clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woot thanks! I will owe you my first born if you actually get them lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woot thanks! I will owe you my first born if you actually get them lol


 haha what did you trade them for when you first had them? I'm feeling the same way about my gorjana necklace...can't seem to get it back now even though I had it TWICE!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha what did you trade them for when you first had them? I'm feeling the same way about my gorjana necklace...can't seem to get it back now even though I had it TWICE!


 The black Deux Lux Heidi clutch. Le sigh.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Can anyone with the Gorjana Cooper Flower tell me what the offers look like? I want to know what I should offer haha sadly the only combos i'm willing to trade are $44 which won't do...or $80. and I don't want to trade 80!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The black Deux Lux Heidi clutch. Le sigh.


OOO that was a good one, I remember that. Can't wait to get mine in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We all have to pay the price for upping the value of our bags haha, I know I sure have


----------



## JennyDBV (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone-I am new to the thread and been lurking here for a month. Leilani -I have the black glitter nail polish you want. I was deciding if I  should trade it or keep it but I just got my Opi Onyx nail polish today. If you have the Zad teardrop earrings I will trade for it or for whatever you have.


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And someone seriously just offered me a $15 nail polish for my $92 bag... lol


 Haha oh dear...


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want it! I don't know what I would offer for it though lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 _What's your LBB username? I'll look at you stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

I closed my bag and now I'm tempted to open up a new one for the Nila Slouchy Bag...

Someone please stop me


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

anyone know how well the tinsley necklace trades?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I closed my bag and now I'm tempted to open up a new one for the Nila Slouchy Bag...
> 
> Someone please stop me


LOL this board is bad for discouraging LBB behavior. We are all addicts and love company


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

Are there any real pics of the ben amun neon bangles?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

LLB is the worst thing ive discovered...woow....

I'm being ery sarcastic. it is addicting and amazing. wowza


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _What's your LBB username? I'll look at you stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


 _Nevermind. I found you! Creepy huh? I'll take your three smallest value things if you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise yea you don't have too much close in value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _What's your LBB username? I'll look at you stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


 Crystal Castagnazzi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Everyone post pics once you get your LBB!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crystal Castagnazzi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 _lol. Yay! I guessed who you were right! I'm so talented. Anywho, do you want to trade your three low price things?_


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crystal Castagnazzi  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 _lol. Yay! I guessed who you were right! I'm so talented. Anywho, do you want to trade your three low price things?_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _lol. Yay! I guessed who you were right! I'm so talented. Anywho, do you want to trade your three low price things?_


 I think i'm going to wait to see if I can trade up any of them, so maybe i'll have different items to offer to you cause I reallllly want that necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LLB is the worst thing ive discovered...woow....
> 
> I'm being ery sarcastic. it is addicting and amazing. wowza


Yes! It doesn't help that I signed up during the week that I have 4 finals and 6 papers due. Whoops...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _lol. Yay! I guessed who you were right! I'm so talented. Anywho, do you want to trade your three low price things?_


 What kind of offers are you getting on the necklace? Please post some of them here, cause if something i realllly want is being offered now ill take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can post pics of the offfers or just type them out!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! It doesn't help that I signed up during the week that I have 4 finals and 6 papers due. Whoops...


 For realz. I somehow got 2 twenty page papers done and got good grades on them..the third one is a struggle haha. LBB has been with me the entire way haha


----------



## teegardenbr (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think i'm going to wait to see if I can trade up any of them, so maybe i'll have different items to offer to you cause I reallllly want that necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 _Sounds good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! It doesn't help that I signed up during the week that I have 4 finals and 6 papers due. Whoops...


 Finals for me are in 3 weeks, so let's hope I don't have a LBB open during that time! I won't let myself! I will parental control my own computer hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

I finished my finals last week thank GOD!!! this is SO bad. my boyfriend just came up to me and goes " julie, you have been on this site for HOURS"...woops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For realz. I somehow got 2 twenty page papers done and got good grades on them..the third one is a struggle haha. LBB has been with me the entire way haha


Haha congrats! Wow 40 pages. Kudos to you, girl! I keep telling myself "you have 10 more days!" but LBB is sooo &lt;3_&lt;3


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finals for me are in 3 weeks, so let's hope I don't have a LBB open during that time! I won't let myself! I will parental control my own computer hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think that's why I subconsciously hit "send me my bag!" 5 days before trading ended, haha. It was Microsoft Word, LBB, Word, LBB, LBB, LBB, Word...break! Haha productivity levels are at an all time low thanks to them!


----------



## snllama (May 17, 2012)

So I just got back to school and got my little black bag. Unfortunately my Nila bag has mold on it!! It smelled horrific when it came out (not like fake leather smell) and I noticed that one handle has spores and black spots on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they are able to make an exchange, I love the bag! Everything else is perfect. Too bad.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

I think it's time i start my actual hw... DAMN YOU LBB!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got back to school and got my little black bag. Unfortunately my Nila bag has mold on it!! It smelled horrific when it came out (not like fake leather smell) and I noticed that one handle has spores and black spots on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope they are able to make an exchange, I love the bag! Everything else is perfect. Too bad.


 which nila bag?? i'm getting one too, so im curious!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that's why I subconsciously hit "send me my bag!" 5 days before trading ended, haha. It was Microsoft Word, LBB, Word, LBB, LBB, LBB, Word...break! Haha productivity levels are at an all time low thanks to them!


 I think my credit card will maxx out before my love for this site does... the sad truths of life


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone want pig studs? I basically just took that trade because I wanted the zad cuff haha


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want pig studs? I basically just took that trade because I wanted the zad cuff haha


 I DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

Is the Gorjana horseshoe necklace still in demand?


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

lol i'm being so annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  when someone sends me a really low trade for my wallet or one of my bags, i go to theirs and choose the highest priced item and give a ridiculous trade offer for it haha  at least i'm entertaining myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want pig studs? I basically just took that trade because I wanted the zad cuff haha


 I do!!!! I have the 'Zad Leather wrapped stone earrings im trying to trade!


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol i'm being so annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  when someone sends me a really low trade for my wallet or one of my bags, i go to theirs and choose the highest priced item and give a ridiculous trade offer for it haha  at least i'm entertaining myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha me too O Or when I see in the newsfeed that someone traded their item for one that's like $20 less, I think "let me try!" and lowball them too


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

I sent an offer for the pig studs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nail polish and love notes pouch!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

I don't mind the super low trades ( someone offered a 10.00 item for my 98.00 purse) . My mother taught be that the worst someone can say is no. I just decline and move on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

Btw, for all the people getting mad at people trading "low" retail priced items for high, while I get why it would annoy some people. I ahve seen some CRAY ridiculous trades on here. It NEVER hurts to try a trade, even if you think it's stupid. People shouldnt and sometimes DONT trade based on ONLY value. If you REALLY want something that's only $14 and someone wants something of yours that's $50, sometimes it IS worth it if you don't like the $50 thing much.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Ever since someone accepted my trade for the gorjana copper flower necklace in exchange for something that was like $50 lower, I never pass up an opportunity incase someone decides to do that again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want pig studs? I basically just took that trade because I wanted the zad cuff haha


 Ahhh!!! i want them also!!


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever since someone accepted my trade for the gorjana copper flower necklace in exchange for something that was like $50 lower, I never pass up an opportunity incase someone decides to do that again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've yet to get lucky...but I'll be trying on this next bag &gt;:}


----------



## snllama (May 17, 2012)

Ugh they are sold out. So I can only get an exchange credit. It was the whole reason why I opened the bag. Darn humidity!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

LEILANI! I have an offer for the black nail polish, do you still want?


----------



## snllama (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which nila bag?? i'm getting one too, so im curious!


 It was the Nila Anthony neon green mesh bag. It's all sold out. I think the problem was that it took forever to get to me, my package got lost for a few days, and then I was out of town for a week and I live in a humid city.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was the Nila Anthony neon green mesh bag. It's all sold out. I think the problem was that it took forever to get to me, my package got lost for a few days, and then I was out of town for a week and I live in a humid city.


 I know how you feel! My birchbox got lost on the way to me too, and customer service hasn't responded yet and it's been over 2 days :/


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't mind the super low trades ( someone offered a 10.00 item for my 98.00 purse) . My mother taught be that the worst someone can say is no. I just decline and move on.


 


> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw, for all the people getting mad at people trading "low" retail priced items for high, while I get why it would annoy some people. I ahve seen some CRAY ridiculous trades on here. It NEVER hurts to try a trade, even if you think it's stupid. People shouldnt and sometimes DONT trade based on ONLY value. If you REALLY want something that's only $14 and someone wants something of yours that's $50, sometimes it IS worth it if you don't like the $50 thing much.


 
I'm not mad at the trades! I just think "If they only knew what *I* had to trade to get this" or what other people are offering that I instantly pass on. When it comes to my highly coveted items, I just click the x and pass most of the time without even looking.  Believe me, I've sent some low trades too hoping someone would accept on the off chance so I totally get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One girl though was giving me low offers for all my items as if she was looking just at my bag so that's why I said what I said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've gotten a few items not expecting the trade to go through but they're usually within $15-$20 of one another, not $15 for a $92 item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Whoever said the gypsy earrings has good offers, I don't see any of them :/ aw darn hope I'm not stuck with them!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was the Nila Anthony neon green mesh bag. It's all sold out. I think the problem was that it took forever to get to me, my package got lost for a few days, and then I was out of town for a week and I live in a humid city.


 Meh!! I'm sorry girl!!! That's sucks. That isn't the one I'm getting, but I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

Ugh I think it ate my reply so hopefully this doesn't post twice! lol

I don't get mad at the low trades, I just thinking to myself "If they only knew what *I* had to trade to get this" or what other people are offering that I instantly pass on.  When it comes to my highly coveted items, I almost always click the x without even looking.  I've sent out lower offers on the off chance that someone will accept for that reason, that maybe they don't like it and don't care about the value, but it's usually within $15-$20, not $15 for $92  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The one girl seemed to be sending me low low offers for everything in my bag as if she was looking at mine specifically so that's why I said what I said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sometimes you can get really lucky, so I'm not hating! lol


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want pig studs? I basically just took that trade because I wanted the zad cuff haha


 
Yeah!!! thanks for the earrings!!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Aww I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 meh me too, they were so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my trade did suck though, so I dont feel tooo bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh they are sold out. So I can only get an exchange credit. It was the whole reason why I opened the bag. Darn humidity!


 OMG that is not cool!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I am going to trade down and ship my bag already.. I'm not in the mood to trade, I just want my Zig Zag purse and Deux Lux Sam Hook Clutch!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG that is not cool!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think I am going to trade down and ship my bag already.. I'm not in the mood to trade, I just want my Zig Zag purse and Deux Lux Sam Hook Clutch!


 what's your LBB username?


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone know how well the tinsley necklace trades?


 Not the greatest if you are expecting a trade offered to you. There are a lot out right now. Butttt if you are using it to pair with something to trade up it does pretty well.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww I'm jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

meh me too, they were so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my trade did suck though, so I dont feel tooo bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL, thanks! My trade wasn't that great either, but looking at some of these offers for the earrings, my trade was pretty damn good!


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

Out of curiosity how well does the All the Rage Muli Beaded Bib Necklace ($34) trade? I have a new bag (haven't pressed checked out yet!) and one of my mystery items will be that necklace... I think the other item = Betsey Johnson pig studs.

So tempted... :X


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any real pics of the ben amun neon bangles?


 I have the pink one. I'll take a pic and post it after Grey's.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity how well does the All the Rage Muli Beaded Bib Necklace ($34) trade? I have a new bag (haven't pressed checked out yet!) and one of my mystery items will be that necklace... I think the other item = Betsey Johnson pig studs.
> 
> So tempted... :X


 I don't think it's out in the trading world yet, I can't find it


----------



## geniabeme (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's your LBB username?


 Eugenia L


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

wooOOO turned a photo frame into these three items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

I just realized that I started off this morning with $50 betsey double heart earrings and turned it into items worth $80!!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Wooo! Successful trading days for everyone!


----------



## Fashionb (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want it! I don't know what I would offer for it though lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Somehow I got the shameless kitten/tiger necklace.  I sent out a trade it you want to trade it for the leopard crossbody.  My username is Beth Gerber.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah my trading so far is NOWHERE near that successful, noone wants the items I have!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least not for anything I want hahaha


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Anyone interested in any of my three smaller items? (i'm more attached to the triangle necklace than to the other two pieces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somehow I got the shameless kitten/tiger necklace.  I sent out a trade it you want to trade it for the leopard crossbody.  My username is Beth Gerber.


 Oh I'm not trading any of my bags anymore! Worked long and hard to get those, i'm not letting those babies out of my sight!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not the greatest if you are expecting a trade offered to you. There are a lot out right now. Butttt if you are using it to pair with something to trade up it does pretty well.


 Yeah i'm hoping to use it to get my other gorjana back, that plus another item...bah no one will give it back to me!! I have a feeling I will really have to trade my 4 items at $80...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

For any of you that use hautelook: Lulu Handbags is back tomorrow! LOVE their stuff and it has really nice prices/discounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was the Nila Anthony neon green mesh bag. It's all sold out. I think the problem was that it took forever to get to me, my package got lost for a few days, and then I was out of town for a week and I live in a humid city.


I have that bag and it's really cute and fun. Sorry that happened to your bag. But even though mine wasn't molding, it had a horrible smell to it as well.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Also, someone offered me the $44 laptop case for my $26 leaf bangles. Too bad I'm already getting that case in my last LBB haha


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that bag and it's really cute and fun. Sorry that happened to your bag. But even though mine wasn't molding, it had a horrible smell to it as well.


 Maybe some material they used was funky? I have no clue..


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, someone offered me the $44 laptop case for my $26 leaf bangles. Too bad I'm already getting that case in my last LBB haha


 Darn I realllly want that laptop case *swoon*


----------



## Fashionb (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I'm not trading any of my bags anymore! Worked long and hard to get those, i'm not letting those babies out of my sight!


 No problem.  I'm not sure how I got it anyway (it was just one of those let me thow it out there trades).


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

javagirl: I will trade you the betsey necklace for the leaf bangles and something else really small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 17, 2012)

That new Kenneth Jay Lane Acorn necklace is super cute...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Woot my trade was accepted! Anyone want this betsey necklace I have?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

My luck has run out for the day...*glass shatters*


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot my trade was accepted! Anyone want this betsey necklace I have?


 ME!! what do you want?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ME!! what do you want?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 is the trade for the laptop case still on the leaf bangles?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot my trade was accepted! Anyone want this betsey necklace I have?


 I DO! want my 2 smallers items? (1 is bangle for $28 1 is earrings for $14) My username is Jwls750


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the trade for the laptop case still on the leaf bangles?


 YES! you want?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I DO! want my 2 smallers items? (1 is bangle for $28 1 is earrings for $14) My username is Jwls750


 I can't find you on LBB


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find you on LBB


 Oh wait it's Yuliya Zaretskaya that's my username(and name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I got confused hahah


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! you want?


 I would do that plus something else really small (only because I don't think the case trades very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would do that plus something else really small (only because I don't think the case trades very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh well crap haha everything I have is 20+ haha but that's because I'm not willing to give up my love notes pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh well crap haha everything I have is 20+ haha but that's because I'm not willing to give up my love notes pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And I already have the love notes pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I already have the love notes pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 want my bangle/earring.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so annoying im sorry! lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> want my bangle/earring.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so annoying im sorry! lol


 I think I'll pass b/c someone else offered the same thing but with earrings I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'll pass b/c someone else offered the same thing but with earrings I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 meh..ok i cant hate on that.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Okay i'm going for it...I'm giving out some precious items for the gorjana  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at $77 trade


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot my trade was accepted! Anyone want this betsey necklace I have?


 I have betsey earrings and gorjana and a few other things. whqt necklace do you have? what do you want?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have betsey earrings and gorjana and a few other things. whqt necklace do you have? what do you want?


 My user is Crystal Castagnazzi, go to my bag and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What's your user?


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My user is Crystal Castagnazzi, go to my bag and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What's your user?


 I can't search all over LBB right now because my kiddoes are doing bath/teeth/tuck in/story time. Are you in the feed?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't search all over LBB right now because my kiddoes are doing bath/teeth/tuck in/story time. Are you in the feed?


 I should be in the feed, i just traded not too long ago


----------



## koolcryyss (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie: If you're ever up for it I would definitely take a trade of the leaf bangles and the glittler bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (May 17, 2012)

Hey everyone! Posted some pictures in the LBB picture thread in case anyone needs them!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 17, 2012)

ok sorry.

I'm Laura Drew

And I just realized that I was thinking about the bag I shipped yesterday so no Betsey earrings. I've done so many in the past couple weeks I can't remember if I have it or had it or will have it in the mail lol!

If anyone wants to part with some pigs though let me know! My 6 year old is dying for them. She has a thing for little pink pigs, I just wish the ring would fit her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok sorry.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry I didn't get your PM till now! It JUST sent to me...weird! And I was walking home when I did that trade so I was on my phone not paying attention to the forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're really realy big studs though, even bit for an adult haha so they may have been too heavy for her


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

This is seriously stupid haha I had to get the purple crossbody with my offer because NO ONE was giving me the gorjana. Now I have to trade this crossbody for the gorjana!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie: If you're ever up for it I would definitely take a trade of the leaf bangles and the glittler bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh I'm sorry! I just traded it away for the nica purple bag, because no one was accepting my gorjana offer...maybe now they will muhahaha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh. There are only three things I want left. Totaling less then 75.00. You'd think I could find a way to turn an 88.00 satchel into those items.... Sigh


 Wut? Which satchel are we talking about here?


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

I'm finally happy with my bag and am ready to ship pretty much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 17, 2012)

It was the R&amp;Em Stuuded Satchel. I finally got a not terrible multi trade offer for it that I'm trying to turn around


----------



## DonnaJ (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone is interested in that beaded snap cuff that all the new bags have:
> 
> ...


 Was stuck with it and had to trade down. Once again LBB has ugly pictures, it looks better at alltherage website.


----------



## kloudes (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finally happy with my bag and am ready to ship pretty much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wowzers!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finally happy with my bag and am ready to ship pretty much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do you get a bag worth so much??? With so many bags?! I dont get it!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

Okay guys, anyone want a purple nica crossbody for the gorjana necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gonna put up the trade soon so be ready!


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get a bag worth so much??? With so many bags?! I dont get it!


I traded like crazy!  I had some pretty good items from the start when I opened my bag that continually traded up and/or for multiple items.  I had 15 items at one point and used those to get the bags and the necklace.  I learned from my first bag to just go for whatever even if I didn't want it to try to get what I DID want.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finally happy with my bag and am ready to ship pretty much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love those Slouchy Satchels so much!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay guys, anyone want a purple nica crossbody for the gorjana necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Gonna put up the trade soon so be ready!


 Which gorjana necklace?


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get a bag worth so much??? With so many bags?! I dont get it!


 I forgot to mention: I had to offer a LOT more for the bags to get them.  My highest value was closer to $400 but after trading for the bags it went to where it is now.  Same with the necklace, I had to go over a little.  That's why I needed those 15 items lol


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love those Slouchy Satchels so much!


Me too!  One is for my Mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone recieved a deux lux sequin duffle bag? Is it pretty big?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which gorjana necklace?


the cooper one, i've been trying to get it back for the past 2 days. no one took my $86 offer so I had to get a bag instead for ammo haha


----------



## Alice07 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone with the Gorjana Cooper Flower tell me what the offers look like? I want to know what I should offer haha sadly the only combos i'm willing to trade are $44 which won't do...or $80. and I don't want to trade 80!


 The most tempting offers I got were a 2 item offers that totals to be $60 something, that includes a fydelity bag with a pair of earrings, another was a $74 street level bag. I passed both of them. Reasons were 1. I traded for the fydelity bag with another item. 2. I already got a street level messenger bag with a similar design.  My bag ends in two days!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the cooper one, i've been trying to get it back for the past 2 days. no one took my $86 offer so I had to get a bag instead for ammo haha


 Ahh!! that sucks for me, lol! I have the tinsel one and have been trying to get that bag!! oh well!


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

Sorry if these are posting more than once... It keeps telling me since I'm new, they're moderated but I don't see them going up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get a bag worth so much??? With so many bags?! I dont get it!


 I forgot to mention: I traded a lot over for the bags...like $30-$40 over.  I traded over for the necklace too but not as much.  That's where the 15 items were needed! 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love those Slouchy Satchels so much!


 Me too!  One is for my Mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alice07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The most tempting offers I got were a 2 item offers that totals to be $60 something, that includes a fydelity bag with a pair of earrings, another was a $74 street level bag. I passed both of them. Reasons were 1. I traded for the fydelity bag with another item. 2. I already got a street level messenger bag with a similar design.  My bag ends in two days!


Well I just offered the purple nica bag that everyone loves haha so i'm crossing my finger someone accepts! i'm not even looking at the offers because I just want the necklace and can't be tempted haha


----------



## sparrklee (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I just offered the purple nica bag that everyone loves haha so i'm crossing my finger someone accepts! i'm not even looking at the offers because I just want the necklace and can't be tempted haha


If I didn't HATE that bag (and really want the necklace), I'd trade you just cause I know you've been trying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I didn't HATE that bag (and really want the necklace), I'd trade you just cause I know you've been trying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha it's okay, if no one accepts i'll just take one of the offers for it for multiple items i guess


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I didn't HATE that bag (and really want the necklace), I'd trade you just cause I know you've been trying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what bag do you like? i can try and get you it


----------



## sparrklee (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what bag do you like? i can try and get you it


 The only other bag I wanted besides my two slouchy bags was the Melie Bianco Expandable but absolutely no one was budging on that thing lol I offered ridiculous trades for it and the same 6 or 7 people passed regularly.  As for the others who had it, they either ignored the trade or weren't online because it was always the same number.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alice07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The most tempting offers I got were a 2 item offers that totals to be $60 something, that includes a fydelity bag with a pair of earrings, another was a $74 street level bag. I passed both of them. Reasons were 1. I traded for the fydelity bag with another item. 2. I already got a street level messenger bag with a similar design.  My bag ends in two days!


Also, I was both of those people who offered those haha. I'm pretty sure, I offered the fydelity bag at one point and the satchel


----------



## Alice07 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I just offered the purple nica bag that everyone loves haha so i'm crossing my finger someone accepts! i'm not even looking at the offers because I just want the necklace and can't be tempted haha


 Unfortunately, I'm not a big fan of that bag either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alice07 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, I was both of those people who offered those haha. I'm pretty sure, I offered the fydelity bag at one point and the satchel


 I think you were the person who traded the cooper flower necklace for the my moon necklace in the first place. LOL XD


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alice07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you were the person who traded the cooper flower necklace for the my moon necklace in the first place. LOL XD


hahahah okay okay...that's true. so I can't complain too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did get my number one necklace!!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 18, 2012)

Wow. If I weren't tired, ready for bed, and just back from a sample sale, I'd be on this great starting bag. Thought I'd share so you all might benefit.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Whoa, went out to see my boyfriend Thor and his friends save the world, and came home to lots of activity on LBB. I had almost 70 trade offer notification emails! In 2 hours! Madness!!! 




So sad I missed it. lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, went out to see my boyfriend Thor and his friends save the world, and came home to lots of activity on LBB. I had almost 70 trade offer notification emails! In 2 hours! Madness!!!
> 
> ...


 What? You have a life outside of LBB? How does that work?!?!?

Did you stay till after the credits?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What? You have a life outside of LBB? How does that work?!?!?
> 
> Did you stay till after the credits?


 LOL yes, and if Thor wasn't so delicious I would have been twitching even more to get back to my phone/trading. HAHAHAHAHA. And I'm a huge geek and love comics and superhero movies and yet trading was there in my mind, calling me like a siren song. LBB has made me a mad woman! 






And yes I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

I'm proud to say my mission is accomplished, again! haha. I have those amazing teardrop goddess-like earrings. I see now that a few of you had/have the black nail polish! But now I'm up to a $22 item I like, so I'm not sure if I want to trade down $6 for a nail polish, even though I'm freakishly obsessed with that particular one. Hmmm...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You never know with me though, I've traded down many times, drastically even, for things I really love. That's the fun of LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandyblair (May 18, 2012)

I got that same Nila bag a few weeks ago and could not figure out for the life of me why it smelled so awful!  I didn't notice any mold, but it was definitely stinky.  It's on its way back now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 18, 2012)

LBB apparently doesn't think I need to trade. I opened my bag with the Crystal bangles and it gave me both pairs of Betsey frog earrings (we've already discussed my unhealthy affinity for frogs lmao). Is it sad that I want to close 5 min after opening?


----------



## tweakabell (May 18, 2012)

Chelsey: I know you've been trying for those bangles. Since it gave me both frog earrings which I'll use more than the bangles, I'll trade for the flower studs and the bow clutch if you'd like. I got another bag because I couldn't sleep and now I cant trade.


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

okay now I know how you all feel when you want an item really really badly. I've offered all trade downs to get the Betsy Cosmetic Bag, but the girl has rejected all the items that I have and some were excellent trade downs.  Hopefully another one will appear in the gallery soon.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay guys, anyone want a purple nica crossbody for the gorjana necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Gonna put up the trade soon so be ready!


 If you still haven't received the gorjana necklace, I am about to open a new bag with a second account. I can get the necklace and you can trade me the purple nica bag.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

In case anyone was interested here is a pic of the green R and Em tote I found online

It's sparkly and beautiful! And I'm definitely glad I decided to keep it..

  I don't know if anyone can see that or not but the tag says it retails for 45 not 38.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

Edit : DP


----------



## Playedinloops (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone was interested here is a pic of the green R and Em tote I found online
> 
> ...


 I got that in my last bag and I love it! Their is a handle and a shoulder strap, which I love. I'm using it as a gym bag mostly. It's not very wide but it fits a large amount of stuff.


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

Also have that tote and it is thin, but still roomy. Love it.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

I've decided that my micha purple spike earrings aren't for me after all. I LOVE them but I don't think I would wear them much just because I never go out like I used to anymore, I closed out all the offers - They get A LOT of offers - because I was intent on keeping them at first so if anyone on here wants them let me know I'm going to start putting out random offers soon.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

Viv...I just want to say you're evil! I wanted those bangles so bad for my sisters bag and you made me give up my froggies!!!


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

I'm obsessed with frogs if you couldn't tell. I have a few frog pieces, that are probably hard to make out, but you might be able to recognized the Betsey frog earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

Would you like the snowflake necklace for your purple spike earring? I just love all things purple. I sent a trade your way from Beth G if you are interested.


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

I have the tinsley necklace too.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

Awe I would but I already have both those shipping to me. If I wasn't ready to ship I would take the offer and just trade but I really want to close out this bag today. I opened the bag with those as my main item so I probably won't let them go for much less than the value unless it's something I really love. I wish I hadn't closed out all the offers now, there were some cute Betsey one's made on them and some lydel and zad pieces I had been coveting for a while dangit!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you still haven't received the gorjana necklace, I am about to open a new bag with a second account. I can get the necklace and you can trade me the purple nica bag.


 oooo did you open one? is says all 9 people have rejected my offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL yes, and if Thor wasn't so delicious I would have been twitching even more to get back to my phone/trading. HAHAHAHAHA. And I'm a huge geek and love comics and superhero movies and yet trading was there in my mind, calling me like a siren song. LBB has made me a mad woman!
> ...


I am obsessed with renner/the archer haha he's so sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Greenie4life (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oooo did you open one? is says all 9 people have rejected my offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was just waiting for your reply. I can open the bag now and we can do the trade. Sounds good? It's the gorjana cooper flower, right?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just waiting for your reply. I can open the bag now and we can do the trade. Sounds good? It's the gorjana cooper flower, right?


yes!!! you would seriously make my day!! sorry i was sleeping in


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes!!! you would seriously make my day!! sorry i was sleeping in


Also someone just offered the snake embossed mini for it so you can switch to that when you get it if you prefer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

oh YAY! Steph I'm so happy for you woot woot! Bag of perfection now!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes!!! you would seriously make my day!! sorry i was sleeping in


 LOL, it done!! enjoy your necklace!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much greenie! I owe you my first born haha jk. No one is prying this out of my hands now muhaha I hope you enjoy the bag (or the offers that come with it)!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also someone just offered the snake embossed mini for it so you can switch to that when you get it if you prefer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Someone just offered me it too and I was tempted for two seconds, 'cause I think those are so cute! But I like the shoulder bags in those colors more. Still, not gonna trade my BCBG clutch unless the last person holding out on my trade offer for the navy Deux Lux bag accepts. If that freakishly happens, I'm probably going to feel a bit lost, and sad, as I have been in love with this very practical and adorable clutch/wallet for days now. haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Man these frogs are not trading well at all haha. Theyr'e cute but I kind of want non-studs. Maybe i'll combine my frogs + love notes pouch for dangly earrings hmmm that's a pretty good offer right?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Yaaay! I knew those bangles I had were a good trade item! They are gorgeous and I remember a lot of people wanting them. I regularly got decent trade offers for them. I got the Betsey froggies too now and since I'm not really looking to trade up too much further (I turned nail wraps into TWO items! This and my 'goddess-like' tear drop earrings). Anything that happens now is bonus round for me! I was only ever after those teardrop earrings but, omg, I love these pinkie princess froggies!


----------



## tweakabell (May 18, 2012)

It's because this morning almost every bag came with frog studs.


----------



## sana riaz (May 18, 2012)

So ive been waiting for my bag to ship since last friday. My bag had the steve madden woven clutch, kenneth cole watch and betsey sunglasses. I emailed them and they kept saying it would ship soon. Last night they emailed saying the Madden bag was not available anymore, and i could either cancel my bag all together or get 30% off my next bag. I'm so disappointed.....really wanted that clutch, I traded good stuff to get it...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awe I would but I already have both those shipping to me. If I wasn't ready to ship I would take the offer and just trade but I really want to close out this bag today. I opened the bag with those as my main item so I probably won't let them go for much less than the value unless it's something I really love. I wish I hadn't closed out all the offers now, there were some cute Betsey one's made on them and some lydel and zad pieces I had been coveting for a while dangit!


 Send out offers for the Betsey pieces you love, I'm sure you'll get a trade with those earrings.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So ive been waiting for my bag to ship since last friday. My bag had the steve madden woven clutch, kenneth cole watch and betsey sunglasses. I emailed them and they kept saying it would ship soon. Last night they emailed saying the Madden bag was not available anymore, and i could either cancel my bag all together or get 30% off my next bag. I'm so disappointed.....really wanted that clutch, I traded good stuff to get it...


wow that's ridiculous they shouldn't offer you 30% off, they should off you an item of equal value + 30% of for putting you through that, and the wait!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

That sucks so bad. I agree with Stephanie, they should have done more than that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## sana riaz (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow that's ridiculous they shouldn't offer you 30% off, they should off you an item of equal value + 30% of for putting you through that, and the wait!!


 I called them and told them I waited all week, wanted to use the Madden bag yesterday. Emily said you can either pick a 48$ item or I can give you 30% off the next bag. This is my second bad experience with lbb. My first bag, the nica hope crossbody bag came with these dark spots on the bag, i sent Emily pictures, but didn't return it, thinking oh well, its on the back, no one can really see. I don't even feel like buying another bag now...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

Upon getting my trade accepted for the matching bow ring to my bow earrings, I done shipped this witch! I severely needed my life back anyways lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

GORGEOUS LBB!!!!! 







> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Upon getting my trade accepted for the matching bow ring to my bow earrings, I done shipped this witch! I severely needed my life back anyways lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Am I crazy to take this offer for the leaf bangles? the more I think about it the more I REALLY want that collared necklace (lost my original one to the frog earrings...) and I actually do think these spike earrings are cuter in real life. I've been keeping the offer open for the last 12 hours deciding haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GORGEOUS LBB!!!!!


 THANK YOUUUU! I'm so excited about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOUUUU! I'm so excited about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When you trade your behind off and get such an amazing bag, no one can argue that LBB isn't worth every penny of $50. That Betsey is going to look beautiful on you while you hold your, very sexy, Deux Lux clutch.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GORGEOUS LBB!!!!!


agreed! you always make your items match so well!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

YAY! Thanks Kayla!! I have a present for my mom now!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 18, 2012)

No prob, I got my froggies back!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

I would take that trade on my purple spikes like no ones business.

edit I was talking to steph but I think she traded already.

le sad.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> agreed! you always make your items match so well!


 HAHA I know I'm OCD like that lol



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When you trade your behind off and get such an amazing bag, no one can argue that LBB isn't worth every penny of $50. That Betsey is going to look beautiful on you while you hold your, very sexy, Deux Lux clutch.


 RIGHT! So worth $50. That clutch is so sexy isn't it? Drool


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

I did. no biters yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: to donna.

I think i broke the quote button.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So ive been waiting for my bag to ship since last friday. My bag had the steve madden woven clutch, kenneth cole watch and betsey sunglasses. I emailed them and they kept saying it would ship soon. Last night they emailed saying the Madden bag was not available anymore, and i could either cancel my bag all together or get 30% off my next bag. I'm so disappointed.....really wanted that clutch, I traded good stuff to get it...


 OMG! I can't believe they did that to you. Is there any other bag you like now? Maybe you can tell them you don't want to cancel, you don't want 30% off, you want a bag and tell them which one.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them and told them I waited all week, wanted to use the Madden bag yesterday. Emily said you can either pick a 48$ item or I can give you 30% off the next bag. This is my second bad experience with lbb. My first bag, the nica hope crossbody bag came with these dark spots on the bag, i sent Emily pictures, but didn't return it, thinking oh well, its on the back, no one can really see. I don't even feel like buying another bag now...


 Tell them you traded way over $48 to get the bag and get the one you want! I'm so sorry this is happening to you, it sucks so bad that you worked hard to get the bag you wanted and they did this.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would take that trade on my purple spikes like no ones business.
> 
> ...


 The froggie earrings? I'll trade you if that's what you're talking about. haha.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Upon getting my trade accepted for the matching bow ring to my bow earrings, I done shipped this witch! I severely needed my life back anyways lol


 It's not the most expensive LBB I've seen, but man, you got so many highly coveted items, this one is a total WIN!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The froggie earrings? I'll trade you if that's what you're talking about. haha.


it was that + the love notes pouch haha.

I'm sorry Laura! I would have offered it for your earrings but spike aren't really my style...even though I love purple  this worked out because I really did need to get my mom something..I feel bad that all 6 of my bags have been ALL for me haha.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I crazy to take this offer for the leaf bangles? the more I think about it the more I REALLY want that collared necklace (lost my original one to the frog earrings...) and I actually do think these spike earrings are cuter in real life. I've been keeping the offer open for the last 12 hours deciding haha


 Yup, you're getting stuff you want and a trade up, I say go for it!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Kayla seems to know I secretly really want that purple eyeliner....haha she keeps offering it to every item I have in tempting trades!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it was that + the love notes pouch haha.
> ...


 Darn! LOL. Well the random offer of froggie earrings is out there. hahaha. Though, I must admit, I heart these pinky princess froggie earrings! They are too freakin' adorbs.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did. no biters yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Patience! They may not be online, you might have to wait until after work. You notice that trading picks up after 5 eastern.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I think these spike earrings (which are actually a bright torquoise in real life) are going to look great with all my pastel purple and blue tops :-D

Also thanks for the encouragement to take the offer Donna!! I'm happy I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now if only I can get my hands on the silver collar...hmmm


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not the most expensive LBB I've seen, but man, you got so many highly coveted items, this one is a total WIN!


 Yeah I traded down probably $60 to get the stuff that I wanted lol. My tactic was to turn several crappy things into high value things (that I wasn't interested in keeping) to trade for lower valued, coveted things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally worked too!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I traded down probably $60 to get the stuff that I wanted lol. My tactic was to turn several crappy things into high value things (that I wasn't interested in keeping) to trade for lower valued, coveted things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally worked too!


 I do that too, I really think that's the way to go after mondays (since those are the days you can normally get stuff from others' new bags).

I'm pretty sure I traded down close to that also in my last bags


----------



## kloudes (May 18, 2012)

I currently have the Robert Rose Half Moon necklace ($28) but it isn't trading well.  I have an offer on the table for Zad Silver Hammered Collar... think that would trade better?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I currently have the Robert Rose Half Moon necklace ($28) but it isn't trading well.  I have an offer on the table for Zad Silver Hammered Collar... think that would trade better?


 Do you want my gold one? I actually really like that necklace. what color do you have?


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have the black slouchy satchel that I am looking to trade for a couple smaller  items of equal value if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already have the felix duffle in my bag and don't need both.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

I got my purple eyeliner!! (I JUST ran out of the one I have). YAYY I could die this bag is the best.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! I have the black slouchy satchel that I am looking to trade for a couple smaller  items of equal value if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already have the felix duffle in my bag and don't need both.


 Dani who is it made by?


----------



## sparrklee (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! I have the black slouchy satchel that I am looking to trade for a couple smaller  items of equal value if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already have the felix duffle in my bag and don't need both.


If it's the black slouchy satchel I have in my bag, there are some amazing offers right now that I'm hesitant to pass on!  But it took me a long time to get the bag and I don't want to lose it and not get it back considering others apparently are passing on her great offers well over the value of the bag.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dani who is it made by?


Sorry, Nila Anthony.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it's the black slouchy satchel I have in my bag, there are some amazing offers right now that I'm hesitant to pass on!  But it took me a long time to get the bag and I don't want to lose it and not get it back considering others apparently are passing on her great offers well over the value of the bag.


Thank you, I just got tons of offers but missed them. I was away from the computer for a second.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

does anyone know how these fidelity stereo bags are trading, I'm considering taking an offer on one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

I passed all of the offers on these 3 things. I'm gonna pair the necklace, earrings, and cuff together this summer. In LOVE!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Oh wow, the lacy clutch offered for my Betsey necklace! Ahhhhh! Must. resist.


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

does anyone like the betsey bird drop earrings, i'm thinking about trading down.  And do they trade well?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

Anyonee want the Street Level zig zag satchel (the black one) for $74? I would take a trade of a bunch of pieces (like 4) of small jewlery that i like! Look at my likes to win me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyonee want the Street Level zig zag satchel (the black one) for $74? I would take a trade of a bunch of pieces (like 4) of small jewlery that i like! Look at my likes to win me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's a cute bag but I have a feeling it's kinda been rejected lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just got two offers for it with my Gorjana necklace (not falling for that again like I did last time haha)


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a cute bag but I have a feeling it's kinda been rejected lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I despise this bag lol just completely not my style. I offered up my $45 betsey necklace for it thinking no one in their right mind would accept, but I guess someone did :/


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, the lacy clutch offered for my Betsey necklace! Ahhhhh! Must. resist.


 There is a lacy clutch? where how do I get this? is it the maja white one? I die for lace.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I despise this bag lol just completely not my style. I offered up my $45 betsey necklace for it thinking no one in their right mind would accept, but I guess someone did :/


 Yeah the offers on that bag aren't that great. I traded it for the $55 Betsey bow ring.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah the offers on that bag aren't that great. I traded it for the $55 Betsey bow ring.


 I just want more small jewelry to play around with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems like I'm always in need of small jewlery to trade around with!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

Dani! I have the purple micha spike earrings and the gold cobra bracelet.

I need that bag in my life now.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyonee want the Street Level zig zag satchel (the black one) for $74? I would take a trade of a bunch of pieces (like 4) of small jewlery that i like! Look at my likes to win me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You'll be lucky if you get like 4. I traded down when I had that bag. But it was a trade up so nbd.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll be lucky if you get like 4. I traded down when I had that bag. But it was a trade up so nbd.


 Yeah I got this bag for a $30 trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a lacy clutch? where how do I get this? is it the maja white one? I die for lace.


 haha, no, it's the $60 brown one called the "lacy" clutch. I love lace too!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

I'm at a cafe wearing the betsey bow drop earrings...my BF realllly likes them haha (he has a thing for bows ) totally worth the $50 trade I had to make to get them


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want more small jewelry to play around with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems like I'm always in need of small jewlery to trade around with!


 I wish you could make wish lists for your items, stuff that you're willing to trade for. I have so many ideas for this website, they should hire me LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Great now I have to get the bow and heart necklace to have another bow item haha. MEN!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish you could make wish lists for your items, stuff that you're willing to trade for. I have so many ideas for this website, they should hire me LOL


 Me too.

We should compile them and then tell them they can use our ideas for free bags. I could make this website rock. Marketing and business degree whaaat.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

People are going after my cresent and gorjana hardcore right now!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too.
> 
> We should compile them and then tell them they can use our ideas for free bags. I could make this website rock. Marketing and business degree whaaat.


 Hahaha "Will Work For Clutches"


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha "Will Work For Clutches"


 This is actually what they need! Real customers telling them what they should do to increase sales etc... we could all make this site beyond amazing!


----------



## kloudes (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you want my gold one? I actually really like that necklace. what color do you have?


 Oooh, I think I worded that wrong, my bad! I meant someone had offered me the hammered collar in silver for the Half Moon necklace... was hoping the silver collar would be a better bargaining chip, but I'm not sure...


----------



## kloudes (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone like the betsey bird drop earrings, i'm thinking about trading down.  And do they trade well?


 I love them! Had them at one point and was able to trade up but only by a few dollars, I think.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone like the betsey bird drop earrings, i'm thinking about trading down.  And do they trade well?


 If your still interested i would love the earrings.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

OHMYGOD YESSSS someone accepted my trade! I gave them the #$74 street level satch for the RJ Graziano bangle set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

Haha now the question is does anyone want the crystal bangles?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

being offered this for the crystal bangles.. should I accept? I'm just not so sure I like the ZAD necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The girl has a lydell one, and if she would offer it with these two I would be so in!


----------



## sparrklee (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> being offered this for the crystal bangles.. should I accept? I'm just not so sure I like the ZAD necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The girl has a lydell one, and if she would offer it with these two I would be so in!


 This is another feature they need!  Being able to say "I love two of the three you're offering, so if you offer this instead of that,  YES!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the ever popular, being able to "counter" and choose multiple items for your one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha now the question is does anyone want the crystal bangles?


 I offered the purple spikey earrings for them. I have slowly fallen in love with those bangles over the week, ugggh. Putting these earrings up for trade for those bangles is painful though. I love them both! Ahhhh!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I offered the purple spikey earrings for them. I have slowly fallen in love with those bangles over the week, ugggh. Putting these earrings up for trade for those bangles is painful though. I love them both! Ahhhh!


 Cute earrings, but I can't see myself wearing those lol!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute earrings, but I can't see myself wearing those lol!


 haha, it's okay, I changed my mind rather rapidly and canceled the offer. I guess I'm not ready to part with the earrings after all.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

How well does the $25 ZAD beaded necklace trade?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How well does the $25 ZAD beaded necklace trade?


 I've only ever had it once and it took forever to trade, but, I've seen many others have great success with it, so it's hard to say.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

what about the nica celia crossbody?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

has anyone gotten the gorjana tinsley in the mail yet? I'm debating doing an even $50 two item  trade for one...if someone takes it haha. But i'd like to see how it looks


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone gotten the gorjana tinsley in the mail yet? I'm debating doing an even $50 two item  trade for one...if someone takes it haha. But i'd like to see how it looks


 Yes, someone did and they posted about it. They said it's super teeny and has no etching at all on either side.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

hmm, I'm thinking of keeping the $26 Lydell NYC three row necklace and layering it with the $24 one.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 18, 2012)

No Leilani, you know you want the feather necklace that I have for the 24 one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

mannn I don't know if I want 9 items haha even though I like all of them, i kind of want to consolidate some to things that are amazing (jewelry)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No Leilani, you know you want the feather necklace that I have for the 24 one


 The $24 long Lydell necklace is amazing looking! Along with the love notes pouch, bird ring, brown and gold cuff, fan bracelet, and a few other things in that price range, I *always* regret not keeping it. This time it matches with the other jewelry I'm not budging on, so I have an extra reason to keep it this time around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

yayy i got my $20 leather cuff back! last time I had this i traded it for the laptop case haha that was goooood trade


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mannn I don't know if I want 9 items haha even though I like all of them, i kind of want to consolidate some to things that are amazing (jewelry)


 I'm up to 7 now and $275 when I wasn't even trying to have that much/get that high. Back when I had only 5 items, all I wanted to do was upgrade my nail wraps to those teardrop earrings and then ship my LBB. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayy i got my $20 leather cuff back! last time I had this i traded it for the laptop case haha that was goooood trade


 I have nothing low enough to trade for it and I want it soooo bad too, to go with both of my fringe necklaces. *le sob*


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

I seriously want to ship my bag already because I can't wait to wear these together!!! I think I'm more excited about this combo of stuff than anything else in my bag now. HAHAHAHA. 

This is a better side by side piccy of it all than the last one. I'm still thinking the $26 three row Lydell necklace would look good layered with this but I traded up for that fabulous snake cuff I really like and don't know if I'm willing to trade back down. The girl I traded it to shipped IMMEDIATELY after the trade. She must have wanted that necklace really bad. It's super pretty, so I definitely don't blame her.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooh I missed this, that was my offer. Do you still have them and what do you want? I know my sister would love them!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have nothing low enough to trade for it and I want it soooo bad too, to go with both of my fringe necklaces. *le sob*


 I can throw it in a two item $40 or $50 trade if you have something you're unsure of in your bag


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can throw it in a two item $40 or $50 trade if you have something you're unsure of in your bag


 Actually, my bag is perfect now, as is!  I'm very happy with it, but, there are 3 things I want more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm waiting to see how that goes. If everyone passes then I'm probably going to ship. If, by freak chance, my bag ends up how I want it to end up, this may possibly be my favorite LBB haul yet. That's hard to say for sure, though, as my last few LBBs have all been amazeballs x infinity!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

Ugh someone is offering me this and I LOVE both items...I traded my silver collar to the gold so now I want both haha. But i'm not willing to give up my only statement necklace!!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

No! I traded the bangles already. But I have the Nica Celia cross body if anyone wants it! I'm looking for a couple of pieces of small jewelry.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, my bag is perfect now, as is!  I'm very happy with it, but, there are 3 things I want more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm waiting to see how that goes. If everyone passes then I'm probably going to ship. If, by freak chance, my bag ends up how I want it to end up, this may possibly be my favorite LBB haul yet. That's hard to say for sure, though, as my last few LBBs have all been amazeballs x infinity!


haha that's okay, I feel that way about mine too, I know I should just keep what I have and give the swing picture set to my mom but I want another necklace lol


----------



## Jwls750 (May 18, 2012)

does anyone know how the charms work? or what they d for you? cause ive done a couple of them, but they didn't unlock /: so im doing something wrong lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how the charms work? or what they d for you? cause ive done a couple of them, but they didn't unlock /: so im doing something wrong lol


 Oh no that's happening to me too! Ugh trying to hard to get rid of this Nila Celia cross body bag :/ I don't want 4 bags in my LBB!


----------



## Alice07 (May 18, 2012)

OMG! I got the frog earrings!!! I dont know why I like looking at them so much. 

Also, if some of you sent offers for the Gorgana copper flower necklace today, you should resend them I accidentally passed some of the ones I liked, thinking it was for my Betsey Johnson necklace. I got too excited on passing them. LOL.


----------



## bloo (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone gotten the gorjana tinsley in the mail yet? I'm debating doing an even $50 two item  trade for one...if someone takes it haha. But i'd like to see how it looks


 The Tinsley Necklace.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh someone is offering me this and I LOVE both items...I traded my silver collar to the gold so now I want both haha. But i'm not willing to give up my only statement necklace!!


 It's only a $7 trade up, not worth it since you love the Ben Amun necklace and that's harder to come by and trade for. You should be able to get those other items pretty easy if you have some smaller items to trade with.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No! I traded the bangles already. But I have the Nica Celia cross body if anyone wants it! I'm looking for a couple of pieces of small jewelry.


 Oh bummer! If anyone else has those crystal bangles, take a look at my LBB (Elvira Pistolini) and let me know what you want for them.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alice07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I sent some, but I was seriously lowballing, so I doubt those were the ones you were happy with! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

woooo i got the cosmic charm bracelet!!  LOVE my baggggg


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how the charms work? or what they d for you? cause ive done a couple of them, but they didn't unlock /: so im doing something wrong lol


 I am having the same problem!!

Anyone have those crystal bangles? I want them so bad! I am also loving that new triangle tribal ZAD necklace too. I only have items way higher or a little bit lower in value though  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I wish they didn't put the price so I'm not so swayed by getting a good deal and I could just pick what I really like! It's so hard to let go of some things!


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

I don't know how you guys control your bags with so many items.  Somehow I now have 7 which I'm not sure that I like them all that much and I am getting all confused.  I'm trying to group items together for trades.


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

Crystal I sent you a trade for the Nica Crossbody (three items that I could get closest to the crossbody amount). 

Beth


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woooo i got the cosmic charm bracelet!!  LOVE my baggggg


 So jealous!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

WooHoo! I shipped my sister's bag. By the end I did $307. I think I actually traded over $400, but had to seriously trade down for the bags she wanted and those bracelets, but I DID IT! I think she will be amazed and so happy!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how you guys control your bags with so many items.  Somehow I now have 7 which I'm not sure that I like them all that much and I am getting all confused.  I'm trying to group items together for trades.


  Be careful doing that, unless you group them for things you really want. You can get stuck with only high priced items and can't trade for what you want. You'll get used to watching a bunch of stuff. I had to keep track of 9 or 10 things with my sisters bag, it was hard, but I did get used to it after awhile. With my own bag I was like you and wanted to group them so I could keep track better but got stuck in the $34-50 range with three things and no one would give me any two item trades for the things I had, so I was really stuck. When you have a bunch you can trade up like crazy, when you have a few you're stopped in your tracks.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WooHoo! I shipped my sister's bag. By the end I did $307. I think I actually traded over $400, but had to seriously trade down for the bags she wanted and those bracelets, but I DID IT! I think she will be amazed and so happy!


 OoooooooOOOoOOoOOoo, post a picture of the final bag! Yay! Congrats on doing such epic trading.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having the same problem!!
> 
> Anyone have those crystal bangles? I want them so bad! I am also loving that new triangle tribal ZAD necklace too. I only have items way higher or a little bit lower in value though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I wish they didn't put the price so I'm not so swayed by getting a good deal and I could just pick what I really like! It's so hard to let go of some things!


 I offered $94 worth of stuff to finally get the crystal bangles. You may not need as much, but if you go lower you better not offer things that don't trade. The ones who have them will not budge for garbage unless it's a lot of it (like I offered! lol) It might be easier to open a new bag with the bangles in it.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OoooooooOOOoOOoOOoo, post a picture of the final bag! Yay! Congrats on doing such epic trading.


 I would if I knew how! How do you all get a pic off of LBB?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would if I knew how! How do you all get a pic off of LBB?


 I go into the confirmation email they send me about trading being over, I press "print screen", then open up paint, and click paste and voila! LOL.


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Donna. I was just trying to trade up for a while with groups, but I'll change my strategy to group items for things I really want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Figures, I went out to the movies last night and trading was on fire hot. I'm ready for it tonight and nothing, so far. BOOOOOOOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

This is it!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

That is beautiful! What a LBB!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Ah damn, it's Friday night, trading is always bad on the weekends for some reason. My bag ends on Sunday so I hope my offers get passed or accepted soon. I want to ship my bag SO bad!


----------



## Fashionb (May 18, 2012)

Donna, I took your advice and traded a little over, but was super excited when someone took my trade and i was able to get the Big Buddah sequin cross body which I really wanted. For now on I only make trades for what I want.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

it's okay Leilani, the offers for the bracelet are terrible haha I don't think anyone knows it's out there yet!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Donna, I took your advice and traded a little over, but was super excited when someone took my trade and i was able to get the Big Buddah sequin cross body which I really wanted. For now on I only make trades for what I want.


 I'm so glad it worked for you! It seems to me that there are not very many really good offers out, so most of the time you can get a reasonable trade, or much rarer trade way under. It's just a few items that are highly coveted that you really have to give up a lot for, and of course, those are the items my sister picked out... LOL


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

So, I finally came home from my trip and opened my LBB and I HATE the Deux Lux Sequin Bag!

It is not as pretty and bright as it was in the picture so I am sending my whole box to them for a refund.

I reopened a new bag because I did fall in love with the Nica Crossbody in Mustard (it was also an item with my Deux Lux) but I am not paying $50.00 for a single bag lol. So I decided to open a brand new one here are my items:



What do you girls think?

Which items are tradable?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

ARGH! Laura, I offered $75 for that Betsey Rose necklace and you get it for under value with that KJL bracelet. LBB is mystifying and frustrating!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 18, 2012)

LOL, you guys are amazing with your trades. I sometimes feel like handing my bag over to you guys to get me some good stuff like this!!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

do you guys think that someone would accept my trade for the heart/bow necklace for my gorjana bracelet? I couldnt' get the necklace for the life of me haha and i had an equal trade for the bracelet


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

OMG Donna that is the most amazing bag i've ever seen.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I finally came home from my trip and opened my LBB and I HATE the Deux Lux Sequin Bag!
> 
> ...


 
The Gorjana should trade high although you'll probably only get crap offers. You'll have to offer it for higher value items you want, although I could be wrong and you'll find a good trade right away. I'd hang onto that one and don't let it go cheap. The other items don't trade well, so just do the best you can and keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Gorjana should trade high although you'll probably only get crap offers. You'll have to offer it for higher value items you want, although I could be wrong and you'll find a good trade right away. I'd hang onto that one and don't let it go cheap. The other items don't trade well, so just do the best you can and keep your fingers crossed!


 Thank you, actually I had a Zad necklace and did not like it and someone traded me the Robert Rose mesh necklace which I love.

I  am in love with everything except those thunderbird earrings lol


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered $94 worth of stuff to finally get the crystal bangles. You may not need as much, but if you go lower you better not offer things that don't trade. The ones who have them will not budge for garbage unless it's a lot of it (like I offered! lol) It might be easier to open a new bag with the bangles in it.


 Ok, I might just have to do that. I only have about $200 worth of stuff right now so I will try to do some trading.

I opened my original bag with BCBGeneration Snake Embossed Shoulder Bag in Mint but I'm just not loving it anymore. Anyone want it for a bunch of little things? I need sunglasses and polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Gorjana should trade high although you'll probably only get crap offers. You'll have to offer it for higher value items you want, although I could be wrong and you'll find a good trade right away. I'd hang onto that one and don't let it go cheap. The other items don't trade well, so just do the best you can and keep your fingers crossed!


 Donna you were correct people are offering very bad items for the Gorjana bracelet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Whoa Stephanie, that was an amazing trade for the Gorjana earrings!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

I KNOW! You mean when I traded the bracelet for the earrings or when I traded the earrings for the betsey hoops and love notes pouch I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, you guys are amazing with your trades. I sometimes feel like handing my bag over to you guys to get me some good stuff like this!!


 OMG, it's so stressful trading for someone else though, since this was my sister's bag and she's pickier than I am. There's a ton of bags and jewelry i like on the site, but she was very particular about the ones she was interested in. The one thing I couldn't get was that necklace that said "Love" and "Hope" and kind of reminds me of dog tags. Whoever had it shipped before I had enough to make a trade and it's sold out now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I KNOW! You mean when I traded the bracelet for the earrings or when I traded the earrings for the betsey hoops and love notes pouch I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The double trade for the cosmic earrings! I would have taken that too, in a heartbeat! And I love the cosmic earrings and I still would have. lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna you were correct people are offering very bad items for the Gorjana bracelet.


 I noticed that with a lot of the Gorjana, they get bad offers, but if you offer it for something higher you are more likely to get it, so I never let it go for less than it's value and just offer it for stuff thats +$10 or more.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The double trade for the cosmic earrings! I would have taken that too, in a heartbeat! And I love the cosmic earrings and I still would have. lol.


 Ahhh I know! I'm shocked no one else had taken it already! But then again I think there are only 2 sets of the studs out there. They are gorgeous but the moment I traded for them I realized (the girl accepted within seconds) that I wear silver diamond earrings in my second piercings and I NEVER take them off cuz i'm lazy. So I was like mannnn gold won't go with silver! And now I have my hoops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i'm trying to get the bow and heart necklace with it...it's the only offer I don't have on these hoops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still debating if I like the drop frog ones haha


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys think that someone would accept my trade for the heart/bow necklace for my gorjana bracelet? I couldnt' get the necklace for the life of me haha and i had an equal trade for the bracelet


 I have an offer for that necklace I think. DON'T TRADE YET!!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 18, 2012)

YAY! Just shipped my bag!! Love everything in it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 18, 2012)

Question for people who have returned items....

I sent them back 2 items. I emailed them before to let them know. I received an email back saying they put it in the system and will give me credit once they received the items. Do they email you again when they do so? Do the item credits go towards your next bag?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

You did awesome! That bag is definitely worth waaay over $50. Deux Lux stuff is so nice. I love my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)



> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greenie4life (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, it's so stressful trading for someone else though, since this was my sister's bag and she's pickier than I am. There's a ton of bags and jewelry i like on the site, but she was very particular about the ones she was interested in. The one thing I couldn't get was that necklace that said "Love" and "Hope" and kind of reminds me of dog tags. Whoever had it shipped before I had enough to make a trade and it's sold out now.


 If my sister got me this bag, i would love her forever!!! I had her sit with me to help me trade and i kicked her out 20 minutes later, LOL! We have similar taste, but in jewelry we are very different. She likes the beaded/wood big statement pieces and i love the metal (gold/silver) jewelry. She is also very impatient and would go for any trades, she almost ruined my bag for me. LBB is definitely not for her!

There should be a "how to trade in LBB/LBB 101" type thread to help us newbies at trading for some really good items


----------



## DonnaJ (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my sister got me this bag, i would love her forever!!! I had her sit with me to help me trade and i kicked her out 20 minutes later, LOL! We have similar taste, but in jewelry we are very different. She likes the beaded/wood big statement pieces and i love the metal (gold/silver) jewelry. She is also very impatient and would go for any trades, she almost ruined my bag for me. LBB is definitely not for her!


 Oh yeah, I don't think LBB is for my sister either, so I told her to just point out what she likes and I will try to get it. So she stayed out of my way and let me go to it! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Uh oh, I was previously trying to trade my BCBG wallet/clutch for a Deux Lux Sam Hook clutch and there is already a bad review on two of them from someone who got it. On LBB's fb I was talking to a girl who got the BCBG clutch I got and she says it's fantastic IRL, and her fave of the three bags she got. Hmm, I think I'm going to stick with my clutch for sure. haha.


----------



## geniabeme (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh, I was previously trying to trade my BCBG wallet/clutch for a Deux Lux Sam Hook clutch and there is already a bad review on two of them from someone who got it. On LBB's fb I was talking to a girl who got the BCBG clutch I got and she says it's fantastic IRL, and her fave of the three bags she got. Hmm, I think I'm going to stick with my clutch for sure. haha.


 Where are the reviews? I have on in my bag now and I really like it but I want to read the reviews!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for people who have returned items....
> 
> I sent them back 2 items. I emailed them before to let them know. I received an email back saying they put it in the system and will give me credit once they received the items. Do they email you again when they do so? Do the item credits go towards your next bag?


They got my items within 3 days of shipping and said they would add it to my "next months' bag on may 1st." but i was able to get them as soon as I wanted in my next bag. if you go to check out it should say two exchange items/credits


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for people who have returned items....
> 
> I sent them back 2 items. I emailed them before to let them know. I received an email back saying they put it in the system and will give me credit once they received the items. Do they email you again when they do so? Do the item credits go towards your next bag?


 I sent back an item and they said I would get a credit on my next bag I purchased.

And they did add an extra item in the bag I just opened for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You should get two credits back otherwise just contact them and they should do it


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

wow someone keeps offering the SAME nail polish to me for EVERY item i have even the $80 one. And they keep canceling the offer and re offering it...i'm assuming..because I keep getting it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

mannn 0 out of 7 people have responded to my offer (the betsey hoops for the bow/heart necklace)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  do you think they're just keeping it there in case they change their mind? All 7 people can't be offline haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

I'm sooooo close to shipping my stuff. I traded up for some Cargo, which thrills me! My Cargo collection is freaking awesome because of LBB. Cargo is always a solid thing to get because the price on LBB is the same price it is everywhere. Actually, sometimes it costs more than it says it does on LBB at other places. 




 That was the case with the blushes for a long time until they fixed the price.

I'm only waiting on a couple more passes or accepts, but truly, I'm so close to just saying screw it and shipping. When I went on my mission to get those $20 teardrop earrings, I somehow turned $16 nail wraps into... my $20 teardrop earrings, a $24 necklace that I've always wanted, and a $34 Cargo eye shadow quad. I feel overjoyed. lol.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

If you offer two items separately for the same item, make sure to cancel the other one once you get it....





oops.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

does anyone know what the offers are like on the frog drop (not studs) earrings?


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

Anyone know how the ben amun neon bangles trade?


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

YES!!! I was able to get rid of those eagle/bird earrings!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are the reviews? I have on in my bag now and I really like it but I want to read the reviews!


 Click on the photo of the navy colored one or the putty one and read under it. I really liked them too but I also really like my BCBG clutch/wallet. I hear nothing but great things about this clutch/wallet in both videos and written reviews, so I'm just going to keep this one. If I did a trade, and then ended up hating the Deux Lux clutch, I'd be so mad at myself for trading the BCBG clutch/wallet away.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 18, 2012)

> The $24 long Lydell necklace is amazing looking! Along with the love notes pouch, bird ring, brown and gold cuff, fan bracelet, and a few other things in that price range, I *always* regret not keeping it. This time it matches with the other jewelry I'm not budging on, so I have an extra reason to keep it this time around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah well it was worth a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it is gorgeous, can't wait for pics


----------



## lechatonrose (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh I know! I'm shocked no one else had taken it already! But then again I think there are only 2 sets of the studs out there. They are gorgeous but the moment I traded for them I realized (the girl accepted within seconds) that I wear silver diamond earrings in my second piercings and I NEVER take them off cuz i'm lazy. So I was like mannnn gold won't go with silver! And now I have my hoops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i'm trying to get the bow and heart necklace with it...it's the only offer I don't have on these hoops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still debating if I like the drop frog ones haha


 
Yeah, there are only two out there. Lol I worked hard to get them and there isn't much that could get me to part with them.  Good luck with the bow and heart necklace!


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you offer two items separately for the same item, make sure to cancel the other one once you get it....
> 
> ...


 Oh no so now you have two of the same item?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are only two out there. Lol I worked hard to get them and there isn't much that could get me to part with them.  Good luck with the bow and heart necklace!


really?? it says there are 7!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Oh man, I'm literally waiting on only 4 different trade offers now. I *LOVE* my LBB! I got back the Cargo beach blush which is worth way more to me than the smokey eye quad as I already have my holy grail smokey eye palette (Kat Von D Sinner). My LBB is seriously amazing at this very moment.

So there is now only one color I like more than the color blush I have. I have my second favorite, which is good enough for me, but hopefully the girl with my first fave likes my color more. Otherwise, there are 3 things I want more than my purple spikey earrings (which says *a lot* 'cause those purple spikey earrings are amazing to me). Well, one thing I want equally, so I put the trade out there (though it's a $7 trade down) and am leaving that one to fate. The other two, I want only "slightly" more than the purple earrings, and they are a trade up, so we'll see! If no one responds by tomorrow morning, I'm shipping this sweeeeeet LBB. 





WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> really?? it says there are 7!


 of the earrings? last time I tried to get the other pair of cosmic studs it said there was 1 other pair, and it was just a few hours ago. Maybe they're appearing as klout perks so that we don't see them on the feed?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> of the earrings? last time I tried to get the other pair of cosmic studs it said there was 1 other pair, and it was just a few hours ago. Maybe they're appearing as klout perks so that we don't see them on the feed?


 ohhh i was talking about the heart/bow necklace haha oops


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

AHHH Leilani did you see they have the audrey DROP earrings in the gallery!??!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

Oh, I forgot, there *is* one other trade offer. I have an offer out there to trade BCBG clutch colors, my sage for the neon red clutch, BUT, I like both colors equally so it's a "leaving it up to fate" moment as well. LOL.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no so now you have two of the same item?


 yep! 




 Trying hard to trade at least one of them! I like the necklace so I'll keep one, but I'm putting out lots of offers.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH Leilani did you see they have the audrey DROP earrings in the gallery!??!


 Yes! I've already properly flipped out over them. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 18, 2012)

CS vent: I was supposed to get the lemongrass candle in my bag (to go in my kitchen) and they sent me the gardenia one instead. I emailed them to tell them about the mistake and to say that I didn't want the gardenia candle, but wanted them to send the correct one (because let's face it, gardenia candles don't really go in the kitchen.) 30-odd hours later, here is the response:

"Thank you for contacting Little Black Bag. We're sorry about the mix-up! Unfortunately this was an issue that we had with our vendor. We were sent several incorrect candles from them and we have no more of the Lemongrass in stock at our warehouse. If you'd like to send it back for refund or exchange credit, we'd be happy to help you out with that. Just let us know which you'd prefer!"

Okay, I know this isn't that bad as customer service goes, but I already told them I didn't want the gardenia candle and she sent the email on Friday at 6 pm EST. I replied, reiterating that I didn't want the stupid gardenia candle. Now I have to wait until Monday, when their CS is open again, when they should have just offered to pay for shipping for the stupid candle, or given me a credit, or whatever. Instead it's like "HI! Not our fault! Send it back if you want, but we won't give you any info or offer to pay shipping! Hugs!"  Grr.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

I found some Cargo Beach Blush reviews and swatches. I changed my mind on them and the one I thought was my second fave ended up being my least fave out of them, lol. Thankfully, there was a trade offer for what is now my new second fave color. hahaha! 

Echo Beach:

http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/05/cargo-beach-blush-in-echo-beach.html

Sunset Beach:

http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/05/cargo-beach-blush-in-sunset-beach.html

Cable Beach:

http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/05/ahh-this-is-my-10th-and-last-cargo.html

Miami Beach:

http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/05/cargo-beach-blush-in-miami-beach.html

Tenerife Beach:

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2011/12/cargo-beach-blush-in-tenerife-review.html


----------



## Jwls750 (May 18, 2012)

I KInda feel like this is a shitty bag, only because I've seen some bag worth well over $350 with like 7 items, all amazing handbags and high end jewlery. idk how you girls do it. I got this.

Granted, I actually LOVE the bag and sunglasses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's why I'm closing the bag out like this, cause I don't think I'd trade anything for these 2, but I do wish I could get a bag with more items(that has only handbags/awesome accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

Anyone know the point of voting on bags? I don't see where I can view who voted on my bag. I have been voting to tell people what I want (voting "trade" for those items), but can they even see it? This site really needs a lot of improvements! I'm very happy with the merchandise though!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO way, that bag is awesome. those glasses actually retail at $62 from what i remember.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually think those two items look great! Stephanie and I found those glasses elsewhere online and they were actually $60! I think they are gorgeous. Don't feel bad, it takes a while to get the hang of and many of us have traded things we love in hopes we'll get them back when our LBB becomes big and badass (lol), only for people to quickly ship their bags with the beloved item we traded and lose it forever. There's A LOT of risk taking to get a huge LBB haul.


----------



## skylola123 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep!
> 
> ...


 Thats what I did with the Thunderbird earrings. And someone accepted! 

Someone will accept plus if not today...then tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NO way, that bag is awesome. those glasses actually retail at $62 from what i remember.


 hahaha, I just told her in my response that we found that out! LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are truly awesome glasses.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not having much luck today. Hopefully tomorrow I will wake up to some nice surprises


----------



## lechatonrose (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know the point of voting on bags? I don't see where I can view who voted on my bag. I have been voting to tell people what I want (voting "trade" for those items), but can they even see it? This site really needs a lot of improvements! I'm very happy with the merchandise though!


 Check your spam for emails from little black bag. You should get one each time people vote or offer anything. And if a trade goes through =D


----------



## Jwls750 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha, I just told her in my response that we found that out! LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Thanks girls!! Yeah I do love the items, I figured it was a good time to close  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cant afford this every month so I'll prob. skip June, but I'll be all up on July I think.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your spam for emails from little black bag. You should get one each time people vote or offer anything. And if a trade goes through =D


 Hmm...I think I must have opted out of that...I will have to fix it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

KAYLA! You got the earrings that I was back and forth on trading down for, but it looks like you passed, so that helps make my decision on that one. LOL. I'll just end up buying them for $30 where I've been stalking them online for a couple weeks. 





Now, I wait and watch for the other two earrings... sighhh.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KAYLA! You got the earrings that I was back and forth on trading down for, but it looks like you passed, so that helps make my decision on that one. LOL. I'll just end up buying them for $30 where I've been stalking them online for a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


which earrings?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which earrings?


 http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1424/betsey-johnson-three-heart-earrings


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2012)

What are the offers like? I screwed it up royally and I'm just getting back to a climbing point and neither are my style so they would both be trading fodder.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Oh you mean what *other* two earrings? LOL. The branch ones and the Gorjana Leo hoops. Honestly, I love all of the earrings I'm talking about right now SO much, including the ones I have that I almost opened a LBB with on multiple occasions. haha. I don't, like, neeeeed those other ones more than the ones I have, as I obviously adore the ones I have. It's one of those things where I'm being indecisive, honestly. lol. I should just ship and get it over with, I crazy love everything in my LBB right now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the offers like? I screwed it up royally and I'm just getting back to a climbing point and neither are my style so they would both be trading fodder.


 I wish I could say but I've cancelled every single thing that comes my way, cause there are only 3 other things besides these earrings that I'd be interested in. haha! I've had a lot of stupid offers, like most items, especially jewelry, in this price range gets. I know yesterday I had quite a few good 2-3 item offers, but that was yesterday which is an eternity in LBB time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

I'll put out the offer and if you take it I'll probably just go ahead and ship right after. I can't bear to wait anymore for the Leo hoops and the branch earrings people to make up their minds. It's torture! LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

What the heck?! Stephanie you always get the most epic trades of all time!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

OMG Stephanie that was an amazing trade. Wow!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

AHH that was so lucky! I didn't expect that at all! I also offered her my $30 picture frame swing set...guess she really wanted the pouch!


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2012)

Stephanie has got the trading gods luck tonight.

Leilani: I'm sure you wanted those earrings more than I did and if I got stuck with either the purple would be more my style. Enjoy them, they'll look gorgeous against your hair. They probably would have been lost in my blonde anyway.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the heck?! Stephanie you always get the most epic trades of all time!


hahaha the way you phrased that sentence made me laugh out loud. I dont know how I do it but I also have bad luck too lol like trading my gorjana for that satchel and then not getting it back for 2 days (and that was only because greenie is so nice!)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

Also, too bad everyone seems to hate this bracelet, le sigh. I have one offer on it...the bib. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Okay, I shipped. I can't take the torture of waiting on the other earrings anymore. High priced jewelry gets ridiculous offers and I was tired of sifting through those. Thanks Kayla for the trade. I hope I don't see those purple earrings on someone else and cry because I end up wanting them more. HAHAHAHA.

My haul:


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I shipped. I can't take the torture of waiting on the other earrings anymore. High priced jewelry gets ridiculous offers and I was tired of sifting through those. Thanks Kayla for the trade. I hope I don't see those purple earrings on someone else and cry because I end up wanting them more. HAHAHAHA.
> 
> My haul:


ahhh so jealous! i love your bag! makes me want to get my hands on a blush with this $45 bracelet I just acquired haha


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

Also I forgot to respond to that picture of the gorjana tinsely...DAMN that's small!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2012)

I love how someone will vote on the items in your bag and tell you to trade things and then conveniently underbid on what they told you to trade. I am apparently so gullible I'll stop liking something because some random trader on LBB told me to trade it.


----------



## CaliMel (May 19, 2012)

I want those ocotopi earring soooo bad! My best friend has the matching necklace! They would be perfect to give her for her birthday.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The way to get a crazy amazing bag is by being willing to trade everything in the beginning, especially your main choice. When I was starting my sister's bag I was randomly picking things that I thought would trade and seeing what extras LBB chose for me, not starting with something I thought she would love. When I put a Cargo beach blush in the bag, LBB gave me FOUR more items. The total was only $114, but I knew I could trade everything up, so the amount of items I was given was more valuable to me than the dollar amount. Although one time I was randomly trying things like that and once got a bag that had three items but valued at $180. I was so tempted to take it, but had just closed my bag and couldn't justify the expense...my husband would have killed me! LOL Anyway, that would have worked too, since the high value items would probably get two or three item trades.

Soooooo....don't get attached to anything in the beginning, trade everything. Trade everything in your bag up as far as you can go, but beware the $34 mark, there are several necklaces that don't trade valued at $34, avoid them or be willing to trade down to go back up. Also take advantage of the fact that many LBB customers aren't traders, watch the news feed, many open bags and just want two or three things that fit their taste and then ship. They will trade way down to get rid of something they don't like for something they do. So try to keep inexpensive but nice things in your bag for those moments! lol They might get an ugly $50 piece of jewelry and take your $18-28 pretty piece trade. You can then either trade it down since you got a big payday, or offer a two or more item trade with some nicer items for a bag or more expensive piece of jewelry etc.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also I forgot to respond to that picture of the gorjana tinsely...DAMN that's small!!


 Someone posted an actual pic of it? Which page is it on? I must seeee.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want those ocotopi earring soooo bad! My best friend has the matching necklace! They would be perfect to give her for her birthday.


 I saw those in the gallery too and geeked out over them. SO cute!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha the way you phrased that sentence made me laugh out loud. I dont know how I do it but I also have bad luck too lol like trading my gorjana for that satchel and then not getting it back for 2 days (and that was only because greenie is so nice!)


 hahaha! You are epic at LBB! You need to take that luck to Vegas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how someone will vote on the items in your bag and tell you to trade things and then conveniently underbid on what they told you to trade. I am apparently so gullible I'll stop liking something because some random trader on LBB told me to trade it.


 I didn't have that happen to me too much this time, but my LBB before this one! OH. MY. GAWD. You would not believe how many times a day I had ALL "trade it" votes, then the same girl would try to low ball me on my items.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

i'll look real fast and report back haha (about the tinsley)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Tinsley Necklace.


here it is!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

it's seriously microscopic. i had no idea!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Oh wow! And no etching either. I can deal with it being teeny, that's sort of Gorjana's "thing". It's the etching on the circle that drew me in before. They need to replace the photo on the site. :/

Wait, holy crap, that's a DIME?!! I'm so tired I thought it was a quarter. 




 It makes that dime look huge! LOL.


----------



## Alice07 (May 19, 2012)

I just realized that the All the Rage website is having a 35% discount sale -_-' ...or is that old news?


----------



## Cupcake10290 (May 19, 2012)

Have you guys had any problems with returns? I returned the Zara Tarez fringe necklace, and they put a credit in as if i returned the leaf bracelet that was $16. are you kidding me?!?! and not even from the same order! I'm so angry they're closed on the weekends this is complete crap


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crystal I sent you a trade for the Nica Crossbody (three items that I could get closest to the crossbody amount).
> 
> Beth


 Can you send the trade again? Also what's your LBB username cause I really want to trade this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you send the trade again? Also what's your LBB username cause I really want to trade this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have three different items than the original ones that I send.  Give me a minute and I'll resend the trade.  It will be under Beth Gerber.


----------



## Fashionb (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have three different items than the original ones that I send.  Give me a minute and I'll resend the trade.  It will be under Beth Gerber.


 I just sent it Crystal.  Hope you can work with those items.  Beth


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent it Crystal.  Hope you can work with those items.  Beth


 I took your trade! It was actually a really good trade because I got to trade the items for things I want!


----------



## Fashionb (May 19, 2012)

If anyone gets ahold of the betsey johnson cosmetics case, please let me know I have been trying to trade for it for days and now it looks like two people have it.


----------



## Fashionb (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone gets ahold of the betsey johnson cosmetics case, please let me know I have been trying to trade for it for days and now it looks like two people have it.


 I mean I have been trying to get for days, so if you can get it, I can trade the photo bookends for it or the orange scarf.


----------



## bloo (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also I forgot to respond to that picture of the gorjana tinsely...DAMN that's small!!


Ya it's really tiny. You barely notice the ring on the chain. I just hope it really is sterling silver as they said it was. I got it as a gift for my mom on Mother's day. I was hoping for the pendant to be more, but she said it was different and like nothing she had, so I hope that was a good thing lol.


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

I hate that we have to pay for shipping if we want to return an item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 19, 2012)

Hey Ladiesssss

So I have the cream Jelly satchel and have been getting some awesome sauce offers on it. But I REALLY want that damn acorn necklace. I sent the offer in like 2 days ago. Anyone have it?? What else do you want? lol


----------



## VivGee (May 19, 2012)

I do too. That's just rude.


----------



## VivGee (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that we have to pay for shipping if we want to return an item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do too. That's just rude.


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do too. That's just rude.


 I hated my recent bag well I just paid $11 for freaking shipping!

They should have a better shipping system because we pay for shipping every single time we get items.


----------



## VivGee (May 19, 2012)

Awww, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They should totally pay for shipping returns. Considering their product pictures are so FAIL.


----------



## TonyaK (May 19, 2012)

My son came down with the flu last night, so instead of going to the baby shower, confirmation party, and movie we had planned today. We are at home, him sleeping and me being bored. What to do? Yeah, I opened another LBB. Used the Klout perk to get an extra item, and got the Betsey Johnson frog studs.

I still need to take pics of my last LBB. I'll have to do that this afternoon and post them in picture thread.


----------



## Fashionb (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took your trade! It was actually a really good trade because I got to trade the items for things I want!


 I'm so happy it worked out for both of us, because I really wanted that bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2012)

My May bag was that bright turquoise boom box messenger bag and an orange tie-dyed scarf, both of which I had buyer's remorse about pretty much as soon as I finalized the order, but I received them yesterday, and I'm very relieved to find out that they're both actually pretty damned cool.  My June bag is most likely going to be my last recurring one, though.  My May bag was actually going to be my last, but they didn't give me a credit they were supposed to due to a really crappy product (they considered it defective, and I didn't have to send it back), and now it's (supposedly) going to be in my June bag, but I'll believe it when I see it.  I might do one-off bags once in a while in the future if I see something I desperately want, but that probably won't happen very often since it's harder to convince myself to spend the money when I have to specifically decide to do it rather than just have a recurring charge, even if I'm spending the exact same money on the exact same thing every time.  I've just not found much the past couple of months that I instantly *wanted*, so it's time for me to cut the cord on this sub.

(And as for the actual items I received, I'm extremely surprised at how decent the sound is on this messenger bag.  I was expecting something thin and tinny like my clock radio, but it's about as good as the sound I get out of most of my headphones and much better than some of the other portable speakers I've used in the past.  It's not something I would have missed if I didn't get it, but I'm not sad I ended up with it.  And the scarf is much wider than I had been expecting, which will be good because I was specifically hoping for that so I can use it more as a wrap to cover my chest when the air conditioning kicks on at work.  For some reason, the AC seems to point directly down the front of my shirt, but it's not on *all* of the time, so I don't want to wear a heavier shirt because then I'll be *too* warm, which means I tend to resort to scarves and wraps, but the scarves I've been using have been too light, and the wrap from my aunt is a bit too warm right now.  Goldilocks approves of this scarf.)


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They should totally pay for shipping returns. Considering their product pictures are so FAIL.


 I know the pictures are very misleading. I wish they had better pictures I know they said that they don't take video or better pictures with models because they go through inventory quickly but we are the ones that suffer


----------



## VivGee (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My May bag was that bright turquoise boom box messenger bag and an orange tie-dyed scarf, both of which I had buyer's remorse about pretty much as soon as I finalized the order, but I received them yesterday, and I'm very relieved to find out that they're both actually pretty damned cool.  My June bag is most likely going to be my last recurring one, though.  My May bag was actually going to be my last, but they didn't give me a credit they were supposed to due to a really crappy product (they considered it defective, and I didn't have to send it back), and now it's (supposedly) going to be in my June bag, but I'll believe it when I see it.  I might do one-off bags once in a while in the future if I see something I desperately want, but that probably won't happen very often since it's harder to convince myself to spend the money when I have to specifically decide to do it rather than just have a recurring charge, even if I'm spending the exact same money on the exact same thing every time.  I've just not found much the past couple of months that I instantly *wanted*, so it's time for me to cut the cord on this sub.
> 
> (And as for the actual items I received, I'm extremely surprised at how decent the sound is on this messenger bag.  I was expecting something thin and tinny like my clock radio, but it's about as good as the sound I get out of most of my headphones and much better than some of the other portable speakers I've used in the past.  It's not something I would have missed if I didn't get it, but I'm not sad I ended up with it.  And the scarf is much wider than I had been expecting, which will be good because I was specifically hoping for that so I can use it more as a wrap to cover my chest when the air conditioning kicks on at work.  For some reason, the AC seems to point directly down the front of my shirt, but it's not on *all* of the time, so I don't want to wear a heavier shirt because then I'll be *too* warm, which means I tend to resort to scarves and wraps, but the scarves I've been using have been too light, and the wrap from my aunt is a bit too warm right now.  Goldilocks approves of this scarf.)


 I have the hot pink bag and I adore it. The sound is amazeballs.


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

OMG there is someone who had 11 items!!!!! 
What??? lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

If you want to see the Nica Hope Crossbody in purple, here's a video. So it's small, but wide, so will still hold a lot. I think it's a great size and hope my sister loves hers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ltxr7y6z20


----------



## nicepenguins (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They should totally pay for shipping returns. Considering their product pictures are so FAIL.


I still can't believe that they sent me a wrong item, blamed their supplier, and didn't even offer to pay for shipping it back to them.


----------



## kloudes (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The way to get a crazy amazing bag is by being willing to trade everything in the beginning, especially your main choice. When I was starting my sister's bag I was randomly picking things that I thought would trade and seeing what extras LBB chose for me, not starting with something I thought she would love. When I put a Cargo beach blush in the bag, LBB gave me FOUR more items. The total was only $114, but I knew I could trade everything up, so the amount of items I was given was more valuable to me than the dollar amount. Although one time I was randomly trying things like that and once got a bag that had three items but valued at $180. I was so tempted to take it, but had just closed my bag and couldn't justify the expense...my husband would have killed me! LOL Anyway, that would have worked too, since the high value items would probably get two or three item trades.
> ...


 This was so helpful, and explained a lot.  Thank you!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG there is someone who had 11 items!!!!!
> 
> What??? lol


 I had 9-10 items while trading for my sister. I just took every two item trade that was offered to me in the first couple days, even if it was an unequal trade (well I'm not taking two nail polishes at $30 for a $60 Gorjana, but you know what I mean) because no matter what you get you can trade it up when you have enough time. People sometimes offer two item trades for the most ridiculous things, sort of like how I gave Leilani a $36-38 two item trade for the $30 butterfly necklace and screwed myself over, in a way. I made more than that trading the butterfly necklace, so that's good, but with less items you really get stuck which is very very bad. Never offer two item trades in the beginning unless you are ready to ship and just want that last thing for your bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

By the way, you'll notice that I said that I screwed myself over, not that Leilani did (or anyone else who had that butterfly necklace and would have taken the trade), it's a fair trade. That butterfly necklace trades high, but the more items you have, the better off you are in the beginning.


----------



## kloudes (May 19, 2012)

I hear a lot about canceling bags after you've opened them, what is the process for that? Is there any penalty?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

OMG! I want the Nila Anthony striped foldover after seeing this video. I didn't know how the foldover worked with that one, so was kind of unsure about it, but now that I've seen it...I WANT! In fact, I want the ring and gloss too. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RzFDSZbTks


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear a lot about canceling bags after you've opened them, what is the process for that? Is there any penalty?


 No penalty, from what I hear it's better to call than chat or email. David is a pain in the ass who will make you feel like crap for wanting to cancel, but Emily, (I think? The girl anyway) will just cancel and let you go your merry way. So if you get David, tell him, oops, someone at the door, I'll call back. Or just deal with him being an ass, he will eventually cancel too. Try not to make a habit of it, since they do get progressively meaner about it. Also, they only let you cancel your monthly bag, I guess. I know someone said they wouldn't let them cancel an extra bag they opened or something like that?


----------



## lushtoblush (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I want the Nila Anthony striped foldover after seeing this video. I didn't know how the foldover worked with that one, so was kind of unsure about it, but now that I've seen it...I WANT! In fact, I want the ring and gloss too. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RzFDSZbTks


 I love it!!!! Hmm...maybe I'll trade my BCBG bag for it...


----------



## kloudes (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No penalty, from what I hear it's better to call than chat or email. David is a pain in the ass who will make you feel like crap for wanting to cancel, but Emily, (I think? The girl anyway) will just cancel and let you go your merry way. So if you get David, tell him, oops, someone at the door, I'll call back. Or just deal with him being an ass, he will eventually cancel too. Try not to make a habit of it, since they do get progressively meaner about it. Also, they only let you cancel your monthly bag, I guess. I know someone said they wouldn't let them cancel an extra bag they opened or something like that?


 Oooh, good to know! Thanks! I will eventually get the hang of this...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I want the Nila Anthony striped foldover after seeing this video. I didn't know how the foldover worked with that one, so was kind of unsure about it, but now that I've seen it...I WANT! In fact, I want the ring and gloss too. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RzFDSZbTks


 _OH MY GOD! THANK YOU FOR THAT VIDEO! LOVE ITTTTT!_


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Going on one full day with no LBB. It feels so strange. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I want the Nila Anthony striped foldover after seeing this video. I didn't know how the foldover worked with that one, so was kind of unsure about it, but now that I've seen it...I WANT! In fact, I want the ring and gloss too. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RzFDSZbTks


 I *really* need to stop trading that bird ring up and just keep it one of these times. I'm always sad I don't end up with it (or the love notes pouch, or the gold and brown cuff, orrr the fan cuff, and many other things in that price range). It took everything in me to keep the $18 glitter bangle two LBBs ago and not trade it up, but let me say right now, I'm THRILLED I kept it! It's so gorgeous. I wore it out the other night and it sparkled under lights.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Kayla, I just checked out the news feed. I'm so happy you were able to trade up my purple spikey earrings for a bag! Awesomeness! I hope it just gets better and better for you. It sucks so much when we trade ourselves into a corner. I still call those earrings "my"... hmm... I think it's a sign that I need them still.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

I love huge necklaces and I love this..

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1673/all-the-rage-mohican-beaded-neclace


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

rar i'm having a bad trade day haha. I had two trades accepted over night but that's it so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know people think i'm crazy for trading up for that $25 cake eyeliner but I really like eyeliner haha.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love huge necklaces and I love this..
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1673/all-the-rage-mohican-beaded-neclace


 _Ohh! That is super pretty! My bag is full of large necklaces... I have 5 large statement necklaces that I super happy with at not giving up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_Currently, I'm working on getting a purse in the bag (My pretty pink purse I want soooo bad, or that striped purse). Sighhhh. It will happen! Someone will want a 3 item uptrade I would think!_


----------



## sana riaz (May 19, 2012)

Thats an amazing bag Donna!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I *really* need to stop trading that bird ring up and just keep it one of these times. I'm always sad I don't end up with it (or the love notes pouch, or the gold and brown cuff, orrr the fan cuff, and many other things in that price range). It took everything in me to keep the $18 glitter bangle two LBBs ago and not trade it up, but let me say right now, I'm THRILLED I kept it! It's so gorgeous. I wore it out the other night and it sparkled under lights.


 Oh I know what you mean, the temptation is too great to trade everything up for the really nice high priced stuff, but at the same time there are so many things I like in the $12 to $28 range and really wish during the last two or three days of trading I would get a two or three item trade for one of the higher priced things I'm iffy about so I can play in the low range jewelry and get like that ring. It is so gorgeous and adorable.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats an amazing bag Donna!


 Thanks, it was a battle for everything in that bag except the Lydell necklace. I love that necklace and think my sister will like it too. Because it's white and gold it should go with everything too, and it's really long, so it will look nice with a maxi dress. I don't think she has one, but I will encourage her to hit Marshalls or TJ Maxx and get one since they are all over the place this season and she would be adorable in it. My sis is adorable anyway, she's a cute little thing. lol Meanwhile, my dad nicknamed me "Moose" growing up. 5'7" and chubby, bleh!


----------



## Fashionb (May 19, 2012)

Is anyone interested in the kenneth jay lane gold coil cobra bracelet ?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1377/kenneth-jay-lane-cobra-chain-coil-bracelet

I'd love to have 2 or three small items of equal or close to value to trade around with.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

I hate how so many bags only have the two little side pockets inside, like for a cell phone, and maybe a little zip pocket on the other side. I like lots of pockets and compartments. It seems to me that the Nica bags all have plenty of pockets/compartments, so if you like that you might want to consider going with the Nica bags. The only thing I find disappointing is that other bags come with the dust bags and Nica doesn't. But the quality is great and the bags are a good size, not too big and not too small. At least the bags are my size preference, maybe others like the big or smaller bags. Anyway, Juicystar07 got a Nica bag and a couple earrings in her LBB here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adDHzJR2Cqs


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, it was a battle for everything in that bag except the Lydell necklace. I love that necklace and think my sister will like it too. Because it's white and gold it should go with everything too, and it's really long, so it will look nice with a maxi dress. I don't think she has one, but I will encourage her to hit Marshalls or TJ Maxx and get one since they are all over the place this season and she would be adorable in it. My sis is adorable anyway, she's a cute little thing. lol Meanwhile, my dad nicknamed me "Moose" growing up. 5'7" and chubby, bleh!


 Aww, I'm almost 5'11 and was picked on for being an "Amazon" during school, like being tall was some horrid thing. lol.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love huge necklaces and I love this..
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1673/all-the-rage-mohican-beaded-neclace


 That would look stunning on you, Leilani!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

GULP! I think I'm ready to ship... I mean i'm not crazy about the flamestich bangle but no one else will take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have two days left, should I wait it out those two days?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

I didn't put the "retail value" of the items on the last photo of my LBB haul, so here it is again, with prices.

That Betsey necklace is actually $48 on Amazon. I didn't trade up the things in the middle row because I wanted those 3 things to wear together this summer. I traded down some stuff at the end. I traded my $55 purple spikey earrings for the $48 Betsey ones, and the $34 Cargo eye shadow quad for the $30 Cargo beach blush that I'd use more. My retail value definitely could have been higher, but that doesn't really matter to me, it's more about personal value. This LBB haul has HUGE personal value for me. Yaaay.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

If you don't like the bangle, go for something in the lower price range that you love! I'd totally do that my trading time was close to being over. Great haul! 







> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lushtoblush (May 19, 2012)

Tempted to take this offer:

  



I really want a bunch of small items for that bcbg...is it worth it or am I being impatient?? I have 4 days left still, but I get so bored when there's no trading going on! I just wish someone would offer me those sunglasses (or any sunglasses really) with two small items. As for the second offer, I'm keep getting offered that bib necklace so I'm guessing it doesn't trade well so I don't think it's worth it...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

WOW you guys are so tall!! I'm only 5'2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay here is my bag...i'm struggling because I REALLY want that betsey bow/heart necklace and no one is budging (but i'm only offering $55 trades with the frog studs), suggestions?


----------



## kloudes (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate how so many bags only have the two little side pockets inside, like for a cell phone, and maybe a little zip pocket on the other side. I like lots of pockets and compartments. It seems to me that the Nica bags all have plenty of pockets/compartments, so if you like that you might want to consider going with the Nica bags. The only thing I find disappointing is that other bags come with the dust bags and Nica doesn't. But the quality is great and the bags are a good size, not too big and not too small. At least the bags are my size preference, maybe others like the big or smaller bags. Anyway, Juicystar07 got a Nica bag and a couple earrings in her LBB here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adDHzJR2Cqs


 Ditto on that.  The more compartments the better... my purse gets to be such a mess as it is, having everything roll around in one big space is the worst! I'm excited about Nica bag I'm getting (the Sinead Flip Bag) for that reason...


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2012)

I don't believe I got those earrings up to the leopard bag, thanks for the trade Leilani. Hey guys did you miss me? I've been at a little girl's party all day, so I didn't even realize it traded until the middle of the party and I put a few offers out on equal bags. When I looked at my phone after the party I got so excited I did the happy dance because there was the little your trade has been accepted email lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, go sideways with it if you have to, get something that is also $20 that trades better. If you can get that leather cuff, that would be great, or the fan cuff, those both trade up. Orrrr get one of the Ben Amun $25 neon bangles, those trade down except the pink one that may trade up, but you can trade up then down for something in the $22 range (which is still up from your $20 flamestitch bangle.) and go from there.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto on that.  The more compartments the better... my purse gets to be such a mess as it is, having everything roll around in one big space is the worst! I'm excited about Nica bag I'm getting (the Sinead Flip Bag) for that reason...


 I got that bag! I adore it! It has so many compartments and is a great size and color and the detailing is gorgeous!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

Rarrrr i'm about to offer a $69 trade for that betsey heart/bow necklace. Unless someone knows of a place I can get if for cheap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW you guys are so tall!! I'm only 5'2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Okay here is my bag...i'm struggling because I REALLY want that betsey bow/heart necklace and no one is budging (but i'm only offering $55 trades with the frog studs), suggestions?


 
The frog studs are an odd color that may turn some people off, I'd try a sideways trade for the pig studs and then try your $55 trade again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

You are welcome Kayla. How is your bag doing now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The frog studs are an odd color that may turn some people off, I'd try a sideways trade for the pig studs and then try your $55 trade again.


 ahhh really? but i like the frog studs and hate the pig ones haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

I love my ncLA polish so much. The firey coral color is gorgeous on. I have this want to end a LBB with, like, 5 or 6 ncLA nail polishes, a bag, and a nice piece of jewelry. 




 I must get a second big item I'm not attached to and take one of those weird trades of 5-6 things that aren't that great/cheap, just so I can trade them all down to nail polishes. hahahahaha!

It's a thought I entertain...


----------



## tweakabell (May 19, 2012)

It's much better now. Thankfully I made the mistake early on so I still have 5 1/2 days to fix my bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh really? but i like the frog studs and hate the pig ones haha


 Same! While I think the pig ones are cute, in their own unique way, lol, I LOOOOVE the froggie with it's adorbs pinkie sparkly eyes.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh really? but i like the frog studs and hate the pig ones haha


 I like both equally, but I do think the frog is an odd color and my first thought was that not everyone will like that. Don't trade for the piggies and hopefully you're right and I'm wrong and people just haven't gotten online to see your trade yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like both equally, but I do think the frog is an odd color and my first thought was that not everyone will like that. Don't trade for the piggies and hopefully you're right and I'm wrong and people just haven't gotten online to see your trade yet.


 Yeah I think i'm just being impatient...but only 1 of 7 people has rejected my offer

I'm not really feeling the bow hoops anymore though, so I may try to trade that...I've already tried to trade it for the necklace but no takers. So I have a feeling i'll have to add the love notes pouch to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

GOD I need those ZAD etched triangle earrings.. in love with them! I was so close to offering my $28 necklace for those $14 earrings.. im getting desperate! If only someone would offer me the earrings and another puny item for the dreamcatcher necklace... sigh


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

well, I think this is the bag that's going to ship since no one wants the drop earrings for a fair trade. I think they're cute, but no one else seems to


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

Wow, everyone did so great this time! Huge hauls. 





I can't wait for the preview in about a half hour. I'm seriously twitching without an active LBB. lol. I'm almost hoping I don't love anything they show tonight though, because honestly I should take a long break. 



 hahahaha.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, everyone did so great this time! Huge hauls.
> 
> ...


 Me too! LBB is consuming my life- this will be my third bag in two months! I mean since I started i've definitely been doing better and getting more stuff (my first one was something like a $110 bag), but I hope everything they put out is ugly so I don't have to worry about wanting another bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

Okay I re-placed the offer with the frog studs and the michael whatever blush haha. No one has rejected my offer yet...and it's been about 30 min. so wish me luck someone gives me that necklace!!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

So many people starting with 2 items in their bag. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I re-placed the offer with the frog studs and the michael whatever blush haha. No one has rejected my offer yet...and it's been about 30 min. so wish me luck someone gives me that necklace!!


 Are you trying for the same Betsey necklace I got this last time? I'm so excited to get it in and wear it. 



 Good luck!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you trying for the same Betsey necklace I got this last time? I'm so excited to get it in and wear it.
> ...


I want the bow and heart pink one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!  Thanks! No one seems to be online though...and the zara terez ones STILL haven't responded to ANY of my offers...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So many people starting with 2 items in their bag. I wonder what's going on?


Hmmm really? I havent' seen anyone with that! I've always seen at least 3 starting items


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, I think this is the bag that's going to ship since no one wants the drop earrings for a fair trade. I think they're cute, but no one else seems to


 Did you try trading them for the Gorjana snowflake earrings? Those seem to trade well and you should get some kind of decent offers, or get your offers accepted with them.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you try trading them for the Gorjana snowflake earrings? Those seem to trade well and you should get some kind of decent offers, or get your offers accepted with them.


 Snowflake earrings? I don't have those showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So many people starting with 2 items in their bag. I wonder what's going on?


 Are you sure you aren't confusing trade events with new bags? As far as I can tell everyone is opening with at least 3 items.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

How well do the mineralogie single eyeshadows trade? I am thinking about trading down my not so nice $18 ZAD thunderbird earrings for them.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm really? I havent' seen anyone with that! I've always seen at least 3 starting items


 I wonder if I'm glitching out :/


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Snowflake earrings? I don't have those showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooo they must have sold out! There were still a few on there while I was trading.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if I'm glitching out :/


 Yup! Looks like a computer glitch or something.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if I'm glitching out :/


 Maybe they traded their other two items for one?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if I'm glitching out :/


yeah you are, that person has 3 items in my newsfeed


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo they must have sold out! There were still a few on there while I was trading.


ahhh i've never seen those!! I wish I had! How did I miss that?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

This is what it really has...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

YESS! I got the bath salts! Probably the weirdest thing to like, considering that no one seems to like the bath and body products here... but this is totally right up my alley!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh i've never seen those!! I wish I had! How did I miss that?


 My brain is glitching out! lol I meant the snowflake necklace.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESS! I got the bath salts! Probably the weirdest thing to like, considering that no one seems to like the bath and body products here... but this is totally right up my alley!


 You're not the only one. I want to do a bag of just the bath and makeup products, maybe that's a bit strange lol. I hope the truth art beauty and cargo are still around in June


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I signed in and out a few times and refreshed the page a bunch, somewhere in that my feed corrected itself. Weird. I wonder what was wrong?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESS! I got the bath salts! Probably the weirdest thing to like, considering that no one seems to like the bath and body products here... but this is totally right up my alley!


 hahaha! I love it all too! I got two Cargo products and nail polish in my LBB before this last one. I have been eyeing up those bath salts as well. I love baths and all things to pamper myself whilst taking one.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

Just have to get rid of the dreamcatcher necklace for something else I like and my bag will be per-fec-to and ready to ship! Can't wait to use all my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

wow did you see that trade? when I had that blue/green bracelet it had zero trades. and somehow that girl traded the pink/puple one for a duex lux wristlet!!!


----------



## LyndaV (May 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I've posted here once or twice when this group first started but I've been lurking everr since : )  Everyone here really seems to know how to work this LBB thing...wow how do some of you manage to get so many items in your bags??  I just got my second bag and managed to get the very last one of the purple Nica Hope bags.  awww...don't kill me : )  I have been watching that for a loooong time now, trying to decide if I really "needed" another purse.  Well, hell no, but I want it anyway!!

I have two more questions...what is the deal with the badges?  And second, how do I offer to of my items in trade (no not the purple purse) for one item someone else has?

Thanks,

LV


----------



## LyndaV (May 19, 2012)

whoops I meant TWO of my items in trade for one item someone else has.


----------



## VivGee (May 19, 2012)

Omg I got the duck speaker and Betsey cat earrings!! Yay! I've been DYING for those two items!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg I got the duck speaker and Betsey cat earrings!! Yay! I've been DYING for those two items!


 So jealous! I LOVE the duck speakers! They are just soooo adorable!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

Okay so i've decided that these bow hoops get terrible offers lol

Anyone know what I may be able to trade it up to?


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoops I meant TWO of my items in trade for one item someone else has.


 When you're choosing your items to trade, click on the two you want instead of just one. It will highlight both of them, no need to hold down a special button. If you click the wrong item click on it again and it will un-highlight.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so i've decided that these bow hoops get terrible offers lol
> 
> Anyone know what I may be able to trade it up to?


 I'm getting terrible offers on everything tonight. I'm lucky if it comes to 60% of the retail price. Lol I'm not sure anything is getting better offers tonight


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting terrible offers on everything tonight. I'm lucky if it comes to 60% of the retail price. Lol I'm not sure anything is getting better offers tonight


 I think today just isn't a lucky day for me... I can't believe I just traded down my $28 necklace for $16 earrings that get horrible offers. At least I love the earrings, but did I really have to trade down $12 to get it?


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

OMG KJL animal print earrings for Betsey Johnson, then one of those terrible Ben Amun bead necklaces? WTH?

I gave up. 3 hours left, Didn't think I could do much more so I just traded down for the duck speakers. I like those earrings but didn't see myself wearing them. How long until she trades them for a purse? LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

In my experience, sat/sundays are TERRIBLE. and it's better just to put in a bunch of trades and go do your own thing and come back in awhile to check on things. granted i never do that and constantly obsess haha especially since my bag is shipping on monday...

I have 10 items and they are all really nice...but i'm just not satisfied haha I would rather have a few amazing things. but then again it's not like I can get a purse because i have too freakin many of them...and I have all the jewelry I really want (the gorjana and the ben amun) so now I don't know what to go after!! I also already have 2 betsey sunglasses now bah and too much makeup!!!

Suggestions? what should I go after lol. I guess I could get a wristlet or something...I don't have any of those...but I hate glitter/sequins and I think those are the only available ones


----------



## koolcryyss (May 19, 2012)

So this is pretty much my final bag, I'm just waiting for the ZAD etched triangle earrings to be traded for the gold color instead (hopefully they will! it's a $2 trade down for me to get them)

Also I'm not too in love with the triangle necklace, I'm trying to get a picture frame of sorts instead for it, but no takers.

I'm definitely going to ship by the end of the day tomorrow, I just NEED MY BAGS!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG KJL animal print earrings for Betsey Johnson, then one of those terrible Ben Amun bead necklaces? WTH?
> 
> I gave up. 3 hours left, Didn't think I could do much more so I just traded down for the duck speakers. I like those earrings but didn't see myself wearing them. How long until she trades them for a purse? LOL


 Booooo I want those! Oh well, I have over 3 days left so hopefully I'll get them!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Booooo I want those! Oh well, I have over 3 days left so hopefully I'll get them!


 The speakers or the earrings? Or one of the other things? The animal earrings and the Ben Amun bead necklaces aren't too hard to get if you want them. The offers on the earrings were almost all under $25


----------



## lushtoblush (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The speakers or the earrings? Or one of the other things? The animal earrings and the Ben Amun bead necklaces aren't too hard to get if you want them. The offers on the earrings were almost all under $25


 Sorry, I meant the earrings that she traded for the speaker


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

RARRR this night blows for trading haha. And there are like...no new products being cycled in.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RARRR this night blows for trading haha. And there are like...no new products being cycled in.


 agreed! I want that python wallet, but it's not in the trading gallery yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 19, 2012)

if anyone wants these bow hoops, if you get your hands on the wine set (for my momma) and another $20-25 rando item that isn't ugly I will give you it!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> agreed! I want that python wallet, but it's not in the trading gallery yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 the blue one? that one is amazing!


----------



## tweakabell (May 20, 2012)

you still looking to trade those hoops?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you still looking to trade those hoops?


 yes! whatcha got?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: I actually prefer the frog drop earrings you have and was meaning to take your offer when you put it up...but i feel weird having two frog earrings in my bag! what are the offers like for those?


----------



## tweakabell (May 20, 2012)

My mom was gonna try to get the set for you but didn't want to start until she knew you still wanted to get rid of them


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom was gonna try to get the set for you but didn't want to start until she knew you still wanted to get rid of them


 ohhh yes I will if you get the set + another item close to the value I'll give them to you. I really want to give my mom something for a belated mother's day present. i traded the swing set back to the frog studs because once I thought about it I don't think she'll really like it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Anyone who is interested in that light brown nica crossbody, I just watched a video with it and it's HUGE. it's just as long as the sinaed bag. I thought it was going to be a small 7inch length but it's really big. It kind of looks odd in my opinion...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom was gonna try to get the set for you but didn't want to start until she knew you still wanted to get rid of them


 actually someone is offering me those new betsey bow earrings + an item ($59 trade) I think i'm going to take those and see what I can do with them! this is the highest/best trade i've gotten in awhile blah. But the earrings really aren't getting good offers so I think you'll still be able to have a good chance at getting them with anything a few bucks over $45

If she's already gotten the set I'll trade her any of my $20 items for it since I promised and I don't want her to get screwed over (plus i'm not attached to any of my $20 items

Also I'll be willing to give up these earrings for that same deal (if she likes these too)


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

_Fun story time.... I went to a movie tonight. I checked my phone after it was done, and I saw a trade offer I really wanted to accept. (I get the emails of them) Then, when I logged in I found out that someone else had already accepted it... and my heart sank. . . . Officially an addict! :/_


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Fun story time.... I went to a movie tonight. I checked my phone after it was done, and I saw a trade offer I really wanted to accept. (I get the emails of them) Then, when I logged in I found out that someone else had already accepted it... and my heart sank. . . . Officially an addict! :/_


 haha yep i've been there...sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but watching Avengers was worth it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What movie did you watch?


----------



## lechatonrose (May 20, 2012)

Trading ended for me tonight. Lol glad to know that saturdays are usually terrible for trading. I thought maybe since a lot of people wouldn't be at work that they'd check in more. Guess not. I'm retty happy with my haul, except for a friend giving me a hard time for trading my $45 earrings for the duck speakers since I could have returned them. I think I would have kept them and never really used them, so I'm glad I did. 

Anyway here is mine from tonight (2nd bag)





and my first bag from last week:





So happy with LBB. I know I haven't received anything yet, but I love everything! Well, not the iphone case, but, you know.

So did anyone have a good trading day?


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yep i've been there...sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but watching Avengers was worth it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What movie did you watch?


 _Haha. Same movie!! I seriously considered going to the bathroom just to check my phone for trades. So sad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## TonyaK (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG KJL animal print earrings for Betsey Johnson, then one of those terrible Ben Amun bead necklaces? WTH?
> 
> I gave up. 3 hours left, Didn't think I could do much more so I just traded down for the duck speakers. I like those earrings but didn't see myself wearing them. How long until she trades them for a purse? LOL


 lol! That was me. I had been trying to get that Ben Amun necklace ALL DAY! I actually really like it. So when I traded those ugly animal print earrings for the Betsey Johnson (that was a shocker!!), I just couldn't say no.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _Haha. Same movie!! I seriously considered going to the bathroom just to check my phone for trades. So sad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


 Me too!! Especially the second time I went to see it lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! That was me. I had been trying to get that Ben Amun necklace ALL DAY! I actually really like it. So when I traded those ugly animal print earrings for the Betsey Johnson (that was a shocker!!), I just couldn't say no.


 I acutally like it too. the only thing that keeps me from trading for it is that it's just beads on a shoelace (literally). lol and I feel like I could just make it...but it is really cute!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 20, 2012)

I actually like it too, but it's not really me. I guess it's a love/hate kind of thing. I think it'd be super cute for someone around younger children too! But it doesn't trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I had it all the offers I was getting were the $14 earrings, and one pair. I just assumed no one else really like them and I shouldn't have. Hope I didn't step on anyone's toes


----------



## TonyaK (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I acutally like it too. the only thing that keeps me from trading for it is that it's just beads on a shoelace (literally). lol and I feel like I could just make it...but it is really cute!


 I know. I have a ton of crafting and beading supplies in my basement, but don't usually have free days, like I did today, to actually make anything. The necklace has a lot of very tempting two item trade offers on it. I'm in the process of trying for a second one just so I can take one of those offers! I won't let go of the one I have.


----------



## TonyaK (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like it too, but it's not really me. I guess it's a love/hate kind of thing. I think it'd be super cute for someone around younger children too! But it doesn't trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I had it all the offers I was getting were the $14 earrings, and one pair. I just assumed no one else really like them and I shouldn't have. Hope I didn't step on anyone's toes


 No, you didn't. That's the best thing about LBB, we all have different tastes, so we can all get what we want. The necklace actually has some really good offers on it now. That always happens to me as soon as I decide to keep something, I get amazing offers!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

yaayyy I got the reverse lip liner! I just started wearing lipstick so I hope this will fit my skin tone...it says medium dark but not sure if it'll be dark enough for me...hmmm. Oh well if not I read a review online that said you can use it as an eye brighter on your lower waterline


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

whoa I was looking up swatches for the NCLA polishes and found this....have you guys ever heard of people doing arm swatches for nail polish?!?!

http://karlasugar.net/2012/02/ncla-nail-polish/


----------



## lechatonrose (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoa I was looking up swatches for the NCLA polishes and found this....have you guys ever heard of people doing arm swatches for nail polish?!?!
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2012/02/ncla-nail-polish/


 LOL who needs a bracelet? Just paint it on! DIY nail art tutorials could take a whole new turn


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL who needs a bracelet? Just paint it on! DIY nail art tutorials could take a whole new turn


haha no kidding! although now that I look at it, it looks like she painted it over a piece of tape. but still, it really could be a breaclet haha. or a fake tattoo!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

So here is the tassle/circle whatever necklace:

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7269

can you say humongous?


----------



## tweakabell (May 20, 2012)

It's fine the sine set people aren't responding to offers anyways, apparently. She gave up trying to get it lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's fine the sine set people aren't responding to offers anyways, apparently. She gave up trying to get it lol


ah man really? I hope I have lucking getting it...I have the frog crockscrew thing now (which is more for me lol) but maybe I can trade down a buck to the wine set...or i'll have to trade down my blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the blue one? that one is amazing!


 yes, I love it!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

someone just opened a bag with it!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha no kidding! although now that I look at it, it looks like she painted it over a piece of tape. but still, it really could be a breaclet haha. or a fake tattoo!


 Yup, Karla Sugar does nail polish swatches on tape.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is the tassle/circle whatever necklace:
> 
> ...


 "Here is my belly button...pointing down to my crotch!"

Uh, no! Now I definitely do not want this necklace!


----------



## Fashionb (May 20, 2012)

If you guys want the python print wallet, it's $12.99 at overstock.com. http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Portolano-Python-Print-Zip-Wallet/4694695/product.html It's in a brown color.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you guys want the python print wallet, it's $12.99 at overstock.com.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Portolano-Python-Print-Zip-Wallet/4694695/product.html
> ...


 Darn! I totally would've ordered it but it is sold out! That's an amazing deal for a real leather wallet though!


----------



## Fashionb (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn! I totally would've ordered it but it is sold out! That's an amazing deal for a real leather wallet though!


 It must have sold out quickly because I was just looking at it about an hour ago deciding if I wanted to get it.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

_My news feed... This girl is being super sneaky about trading with herself..._


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

opps sorry double post!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 20, 2012)

And she just got herself a jelly satchel. Very smooth


----------



## CaliMel (May 20, 2012)

she'll have to buy both bags anyways. They keep an eye on multiple accounts!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> opps sorry double post!


 Yeah, super sneaky! She didn't even bother to change her name.... she's going to get caught.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she'll have to buy both bags anyways. They keep an eye on multiple accounts!


 Yup! Either she can buy both or cancel both.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

I hope this Gorjana is still around when I open my June bag. And I hope it's as big as it looks and not miniature like the Tinsley.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2250/gorjana-claire-necklace


----------



## VintageSpade (May 20, 2012)

I don't think she knows that. She shipped the one with the Jelly but the other bag totaling less then 75.00 is still sitting.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think she knows that. She shipped the one with the Jelly but the other bag totaling less then 75.00 is still sitting.


 They're probably going to charge her for the other bag then. I don't know why she couldn't just trade the fair way, she probably could've ended up with two bags if she did.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! Either she can buy both or cancel both.


 She already shipped on the acct with two bags. I hope they put a hold on it while she has the other acct open. I bet she's going to call and says she's not happy and wants to cancel since she has only $70 on that one. I really wish I could be a fly on the wall and see the expression on her face when they tell her that they aren't sending out the bags unless she buys both, and I really really really wish they would tell her if she doesn't buy both then she will be banned from the site.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

By the way, for those of you who have multiple accounts here at MUT, I don't have a problem with it, maybe others do. Anyway, I don't even have a problem with you trading with yourself, again, maybe others do. I know it kind of annoys me that I won't have a chance to bid on your nice stuff, but I actually want to do that. I would love to have two bags open at the same time, get all the nice stuff over to the one and buy it out, and then just play with the other account to see what I can trade around and get. So I would be a hypocrite if I said you can't do the same. But I know that some of these assholes are trying to pull a fast one...EVIL SHENANIGANS!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're probably going to charge her for the other bag then. I don't know why she couldn't just trade the fair way, she probably could've ended up with two bags if she did.


 She definitely could have, but it's hard work, some people don't want to work at it. Some may not even have time to work at it, let's say they are going to school and have a job too. But that's not LBB's problem. All of us are doing the best we can with the time we have and they need to do that too.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I want the Nila Anthony striped foldover after seeing this video. I didn't know how the foldover worked with that one, so was kind of unsure about it, but now that I've seen it...I WANT! In fact, I want the ring and gloss too. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RzFDSZbTks


 I'm getting that bag and I cannot wait! I love it!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting that bag and I cannot wait! I love it!


 JEALOUS!


----------



## Smidget (May 20, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How do you gals end up with so much!?  $50 is a lot for me to spend but I'm having fun trying to trade my items.  

Do you just trade up slowly to build worth for another bag/accessories?  Luckily, I can trade at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, for those of you who have multiple accounts here at MUT, I don't have a problem with it, maybe others do. Anyway, I don't even have a problem with you trading with yourself, again, maybe others do. I know it kind of annoys me that I won't have a chance to bid on your nice stuff, but I actually want to do that. I would love to have two bags open at the same time, get all the nice stuff over to the one and buy it out, and then just play with the other account to see what I can trade around and get. So I would be a hypocrite if I said you can't do the same. But I know that some of these assholes are trying to pull a fast one...EVIL SHENANIGANS!


 I just want to accept a trade that someone intended for themselves. Almost did that the other night! They're so quick though


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Just cancelled my second BB, skipped my Julep, and skipping or cancelling my Beauty Army. $42 a month I used to spend is free. I wonder what that money is going to go towards now?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

man i was $6 away from a $400 bag!!! But not I really need to get that betsey bow/heart necklace since my bag ships tomorrow...i'm gonna go for it and start putting in ridiculous offers haha, who needs this many items any?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

has anyone else noticed that they put things on mannequins to show us the size...yet they are actually just photoshopping the main picture on one?? most of the necklace say 15 inches yet go wayyy below where they are supposed to. thanks LBB...that does not help at all.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to accept a trade that someone intended for themselves. Almost did that the other night! They're so quick though


I wonder if that how we sometimes make those epic trades...I never thought about that.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone else noticed that they put things on mannequins to show us the size...yet they are actually just photoshopping the main picture on one?? most of the necklace say 15 inches yet go wayyy below where they are supposed to. thanks LBB...that does not help at all.


 haha, I noticed that. That's why I thought the Betsey necklaces were longer and would hang in the middle of my boobs. lol. Makes me sort of sad as I traded quite a few away during my earlier LBBs thinking they would end up looking weird on me because of the length. Thank you Amazon for having accurate photos so I could make an educated decision.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man i was $6 away from a $400 bag!!! But not I really need to get that betsey bow/heart necklace since my bag ships tomorrow...i'm gonna go for it and start putting in ridiculous offers haha, who needs this many items any?


 I got mine with a two item trade... the $25 Disney Couture Tinkerbell necklace and a $22 pink lip gloss.


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

My offer was accepted (I traded a pair of conch earrings and robert rose bangles for the Gorjana cosmic bracelet) but I have an offer for the Gorjana cosmic stud earrings!!!

What should I do...keep the bracelet or trade for earrings. I love both of them, if anyone has seen pictures of either one which one is it better/prettier lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

They are both very, very, tiny, but of course I think that's part of it's charm.

The Gorjana earrings:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=237346479708372&amp;set=o.149639895089260&amp;type=3


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My offer was accepted (I traded a pair of conch earrings and robert rose bangles for the Gorjana cosmic bracelet) but I have an offer for the Gorjana cosmic stud earrings!!!
> 
> What should I do...keep the bracelet or trade for earrings. I love both of them, if anyone has seen pictures of either one which one is it better/prettier lol


 I didn't trade for the earrings because I thought they looked too small on the mannequin, but since they just Photoshop everything, who knows what size they really are!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got mine with a two item trade... the $25 Disney Couture Tinkerbell necklace and a $22 pink lip gloss.


wow really? i've had offers worth almost $60 out their for the last day and a half...including a betsey item! only 1/6 people ever respond...

and on another note, i'm pretty sure they have some glitch because those people with the stone earring still haven't responded...they can't have them for over a week.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are both very, very, tiny, but of course I think that's part of it's charm.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that! I still want all of those earrings


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My offer was accepted (I traded a pair of conch earrings and robert rose bangles for the Gorjana cosmic bracelet) but I have an offer for the Gorjana cosmic stud earrings!!!
> 
> What should I do...keep the bracelet or trade for earrings. I love both of them, if anyone has seen pictures of either one which one is it better/prettier lol


hmm I would trade it if you want to trade anymore with them. I gave an equal $55 for that bracelet with two really nice items...so it looks like no one really cares to offer above the value since you got them for lower!! But if you like it I would keep it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow really? i've had offers worth almost $60 out their for the last day and a half...including a betsey item! only 1/6 people ever respond...
> ...


 Having a Betsey item in the mix definitely increases your odds of getting it. When I had mine I was offered the Betsey rose necklace plus one of those adorable $10 friendship bracelets that trade really well, and I still didn't budge. 



 But it was difficult! I wanted to take that trade soooooooooo badly. I was also offered $60-something hangbags and lots of amazing 2 to 3 item trades. I had an extremely hard time ignoring those offers.


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are both very, very, tiny, but of course I think that's part of it's charm.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I know thats what I love about them...I am not a big jewelry person I prefer small/dainty/tiny jewelry.

Its so heartbreaking because both are beautiful pieces.

But I already have a bracelet in my bag....so maybe I should go for the earrings


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Having a Betsey item in the mix definitely increases your odds of getting it. When I had mine I was offered the Betsey rose necklace plus one of those adorable $10 friendship bracelets that trade really well, and I still didn't budge.
> ...


ohhh yeah also you had the green/black one (which is way better just too chunky for me), i'm going for the pink one (dunno why...since i hate pink haha) maybe theres another glitch because only 1 person had ever responded to my offers!


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmm I would trade it if you want to trade anymore with them. I gave an equal $55 for that bracelet with two really nice items...so it looks like no one really cares to offer above the value since you got them for lower!! But if you like it I would keep it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know I was really surprised she accepted! 

But when I got the bracelet I seriously had very bad offers...the only two good offers were the cosmic earrings and another pair of earrings


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

Well I accepted...the picture Leilani linked here was too pretty for me to pass up lol

I was really sad that I was getting no offers or that I didn't have any luck but seriously just give it time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

wow $26 for the liner brush!! that's kind of expensive for an LBB product. Usually the brushes are under $20 on here


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I was really surprised she accepted!
> 
> But when I got the bracelet I seriously had very bad offers...the only two good offers were the cosmic earrings and another pair of earrings


awww except for my offer of course?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha i offered betsey earrings plus a necklace ($56 trade)


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to accept a trade that someone intended for themselves. Almost did that the other night! They're so quick though


 OMG! THAT WOULD BE EPIC!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ohhh yeah also you had the green/black one (which is way better just too chunky for me), i'm going for the pink one (dunno why...since i hate pink haha) maybe theres another glitch because only 1 person had ever responded to my offers!


 Ooooh the pink one! I thought you were talking about the blue-green one which was a pain in the a$$ to get. You should have a way easier time getting the pink one. I had that necklace offered a few times for my blue-green Betsey necklace. That was another difficult one to pass because it's my other favorite Betsey item on LBB! Good luck.


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

This is what I have right now


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How do you gals end up with so much!?  $50 is a lot for me to spend but I'm having fun trying to trade my items.
> 
> Do you just trade up slowly to build worth for another bag/accessories?  Luckily, I can trade at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, I trade the entire week. You can build value pretty quickly if you keep at it whenever you have time, but don't just look for other people to make offers, you have to make the offers you want too.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just cancelled my second BB, skipped my Julep, and skipping or cancelling my Beauty Army. $42 a month I used to spend is free. I wonder what that money is going to go towards now?


 *snicker*


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I trade the entire week. You can build value pretty quickly if you keep at it whenever you have time, but don't just look for other people to make offers, you have to make the offers you want too.


yep i'm trading constantly, even when I shouldn't be lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone else noticed that they put things on mannequins to show us the size...yet they are actually just photoshopping the main picture on one?? most of the necklace say 15 inches yet go wayyy below where they are supposed to. thanks LBB...that does not help at all.


 Yup, I noticed that too and don't trust those mannequin pictures. I'd rather look for youtubes or unboxing blogs, or even other stores that have better photos, or just ask any of you if you got it and to post a pic.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh the pink one! I thought you were talking about the blue-green one which was a pain in the a$$ to get. You should have a way easier time getting the pink one. I had that necklace offered a few times for my blue-green Betsey necklace. That was another difficult one to pass because it's my other favorite Betsey item on LBB! Good luck.


You would think lol but apparently they don't like $55-60 offers that include betsey earrings!! I think something must be wrong because seriously only one person ever responds...that's why I gave up on the stone earrings too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I have right now


 Did you try offering the Audrey for the Cosmic bracelet so you have a matching set?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

These actually match more since they are both gold, the cosmic bracelet is silver!

I wish someone would offer me like a love notes pouch and $14 mascara for my frog studs haha then my bag would be perfect. I love the studs...but I really want that pouch! I traded it up like 5 times this week for really high items so now I don't have it lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try offering the Audrey for the Cosmic bracelet so you have a matching set?


 Oh wait, with the Cosmic one is gold and one is silver, so they don't match anyway. I wonder why they did that? You would think LBB would offer matching items.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Leilani - what color of the reverse lip liner did you get? the light or the medium dark? I'm trying to decide if the color will work for me! And how well does it work?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These actually match more since they are both gold, the cosmic bracelet is silver!
> 
> I wish someone would offer me like a love notes pouch and $14 mascara for my frog studs haha then my bag would be perfect. I love the studs...but I really want that pouch! I traded it up like 5 times this week for really high items so now I don't have it lol


 Yup! I just remembered that!


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try offering the Audrey for the Cosmic bracelet so you have a matching set?


 Someone just offered me the cosmic bracelet for the Audrey. But I can't part ways with the Audrey bracelet and the Nica crossbody. Those two things from the beginning I loved and promised myself I wouldn't let go. I have been tempted but I just immediately decline lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I know thats what I love about them...I am not a big jewelry person I prefer small/dainty/tiny jewelry.
> 
> ...


 You're welcome. 



 I really want them both too! I usually don't like dainty jewelry, but Gorjana does it so well I can't help but love it! 



 Their stuff comes off very feminine and sexy when I wear it! Tiny, but yet it's the purrfect little touch. I freakishly love their necklaces that lay across the collarbone. I wish LBB would get some.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I have right now


 If these are the items you want, then you should probably ship. I wouldn't trade away either piece of jewelry. When I click on them it says that there are 0 of 2 remaining on the earrings and 0 of 1 remaining on the bracelet. You may not get them back if you get offers on them, the person may ship, and then that is that. The only thing left is the bag, you could still play with that if you get a great offer and might be able to trade that back and get some extras if you have time.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani - what color of the reverse lip liner did you get? the light or the medium dark? I'm trying to decide if the color will work for me! And how well does it work?


 I got medium dark and it worked fine on me. I can get really dark during the summer and I still think it would work okay, but everyone's skin tone is different, so it's hard to tell. :/


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! THAT WOULD BE EPIC!!!


 I had an offer on an eye pencil for betsey sunglasses. I was so confused! I pressed accept and it said no longer available. When I looked at the news feed I figured it out!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I have right now


 NICE! I love everything you have so much. I'd have such a hard time trading any of that.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got medium dark and it worked fine on me. I can get really dark during the summer and I still think it would work okay, but everyone's skin tone is different, so it's hard to tell. :/


 okay cool! i tend to stay indoors or with lots of sunscreen haha so i'm actually quite pale for what i'm supposed to be   I think it'll work find for me then. Does it actually make your lips look fuller? that's what i mostly want it for haha i have tiny lips


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

wow someone is offering the nila anthony zig zag drawstring crossbody for the gorjana necklace... people are starting to offer more bags now (just like I did haha)

hopefully the offers won't keep being so tempting so I can ship tomorrow with it !


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had an offer on an eye pencil for betsey sunglasses. I was so confused! I pressed accept and it said no longer available. When I looked at the news feed I figured it out!


 Oh man, that would have been awesome. I can just see that person's face lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay cool! i tend to stay indoors or with lots of sunscreen haha so i'm actually quite pale for what i'm supposed to be   I think it'll work find for me then. Does it actually make your lips look fuller? that's what i mostly want it for haha i have tiny lips


 I actually have quite full lips, I just use it to cover up my natural lip line and shape my lips a bit more curvy/thinner sometimes, though I'm sure you could use it to cover up your lip line and line outside your natural lip line for the illusion of bigger lips too. I need to experiment with it more. lol.

And haha I'm DEFINITELY pale for what I'm supposed to be. I stay indoors or use my organic coconut oil (natural sunscreen) a lot, as well.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If these are the items you want, then you should probably ship. I wouldn't trade away either piece of jewelry. When I click on them it says that there are 0 of 2 remaining on the earrings and 0 of 1 remaining on the bracelet. You may not get them back if you get offers on them, the person may ship, and then that is that. The only thing left is the bag, you could still play with that if you get a great offer and might be able to trade that back and get some extras if you have time.


Yeah you should ship unless you want me to start giving you $60+ offers for those earrings haha (because I will!!)


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> NICE! I love everything you have so much. I'd have such a hard time trading any of that.


 It really is hard letting go of them...maybe I should ship. But its so much fun watching people trade in the news feed!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually have quite full lips, I just use it to cover up my natural lip line and shape my lips a bit more curvy/thinner sometimes, though I'm sure you could use it to cover up your lip line and line outside your natural lip line for the illusion of bigger lips too. I need to experiment with it more. lol.
> ...


haha yeah that's why i'm most excited to get it, because it's something new that i've never really heard of...I want to experiment with it! I can't believe I traded up that $14 friendship bracelet for it lol. The perks of being up at 3am with insomnia haha. I went from the $45 bow hoops to the $45 drop bow  BJ earrings + the bracelet, and then to the lip liner and the $45 frog drops I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I basically gained a makeup product with that trade!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

I also really like this wave necklace

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7163

I may just trade down my mesh one for it and call it a bag...lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

AHH I really like these betsey earrings...

http://www.amazon.com/BETSEY-JOHNSON-Colorful-Flight-Earrings/dp/B007RYB9JI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1337536434&amp;sr=8-1

I wonder why they're only $9...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, that would have been awesome. I can just see that person's face lol


 I know! I want to see this happen! Oh Gawd I would laugh so hard!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also really like this wave necklace
> 
> ...


 I have that! What's your LBB name?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really is hard letting go of them...maybe I should ship. But its so much fun watching people trade in the news feed!


 I don't have a bag open and I'm still watching the news feed. The only difference is that I can't see everything that's in play in their gallery, only what is available if I wanted to open a bag.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that! What's your LBB name?


Stephanie H. I'll trade it tomorrow morning if no one has taken my two item offers with the frog studs + the necklace lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

I want this cheap little necklace:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1669/all-the-rage-skinny-beaded-loop-necklace


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this cheap little necklace:
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1669/all-the-rage-skinny-beaded-loop-necklace


 I like that one a lot too!! I need some small items....


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

This is my favorite out of the "ugly" Ben Amun necklaces:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/318/ben-amun-brazilian-brights-seed-bead-necklace

I don't know why, but I just like that color combination, and it doesn't look unfinished like some of the others.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Ahhh its sad that the most trading I got done was at 3am lol. I'm super stressed abotu packing up my entire room to move to the other room in the apartment + packing for 3 months in Italy + writing my 20 page paper (only on the 2nd page lol) that I stayed up till 4am LBBing and packing!

Anyway the point of that story was that the most trading I had this weekend we in the middle of the night!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

Ahh anyone want to trade their silver ZAD collar necklace for my gold one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just bought two shirts that would look perfect with the silver collar, so now I'm regretting getting the gold one instead


----------



## sana riaz (May 20, 2012)

So they replaced my Madden woven clutch with the melie bianco red Allie bag.(I took Donnas advice and asked for a replacement). Lets see if I like it, I really loved the Madden bag though and was completely heart broken, but i guess I'll get over it. I'll get my bag on the 24th after a loooong wait, i closed it on the 11th! But thank you everyone for your support..will be posting pics when i get my items


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I want to see this happen! Oh Gawd I would laugh so hard!


 So would I! That girl is going to get caught. Does anyone know if anyone has done that in the past, creating two accounts and trading with themselves?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So would I! That girl is going to get caught. Does anyone know if anyone has done that in the past, creating two accounts and trading with themselves?


 Yes. A LOT. And some of it seems super shady.

I've personally taken over my sis' LBB (twice because I wanted something and she didn't have an active LBB anyway, and once because she just totally gave up on hers and seeing an active LBB with "possibility" get cancelled brings a tear to my eye, lol). On two out of three of those, I switched things I knew I didn't want to trade (never crazy trades, only stuff within the $10 normal trading range) and then shipped the one with stuff I'd never trade and kept trading on the other, then shipped that when I was done. I have not, however, traded $10 for $60 or anything crazy like that between accounts, shipped the expensive LBB, and tried to cancel the other. I have always paid for both. They have said to many people they do not care if you have multiple accounts, just do NOT trade with yourself, and if you do, be prepared to buy both bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettykittyjl (May 20, 2012)

I finally have the perfect bag I would like moItems in My Bag (3)






Gorjana

Gracie Wire Hoop Earrings
$ 70
RETAIL

Now viewing
(17)




Betsey Johnson

Frog Drop Earrings
$ 45
RETAIL

View trade offers
(19)




Nila Anthony

Slouchy Satchel
$ 80
RETAIL

 
re items but just cannot part with the ones I have.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Whenever I start working on my paper for 15 min and then look at my LBB page  and suddenly see 11-20 trad offers I think WOW I must have trade something! and then realized it was the same person offering EVERY item I own the same thing haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whenever I start working on my paper for 15 min and then look at my LBB page  and suddenly see 11-20 trad offers I think WOW I must have trade something! and then realized it was the same person offering EVERY item I own the same thing haha


 That happened to me sooo much this last time around. Once, after two hours, I got all excited when I saw I had nearly 70 trade offers, but come to find out NOTHING had traded. Booooo! LOL.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whenever I start working on my paper for 15 min and then look at my LBB page  and suddenly see 11-20 trad offers I think WOW I must have trade something! and then realized it was the same person offering EVERY item I own the same thing haha


 Omg! That happens to me too all the time! The best feeling is waking up and finding that people accepted your offer, it's like a victory first thing in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

I'm actually glad I have a ton of $20-30 items right now that I love but am not attached to...because i'm hoping something new comes out tomorrow that I LOVE LOVE and can just trade everything for it haha as long as I keep my 4 pieces of jewelry I love I'm fine, that leaves me 7 pieces to trade with tomorrow haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Only 6 or so more hours until the preview and I'm already wanting to open a bag with the Mickey Mouse earrings. They are $38 or something like that on Ebay and I just skipped and cancelled $42 worth of monthly boxes... Hmmm...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg! That happens to me too all the time! The best feeling is waking up and finding that people accepted your offer, it's like a victory first thing in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yesssss!! haha I love that. but i've gotten so used to that that I get really disappointed when I wake up with nothing traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg! That happens to me too all the time! The best feeling is waking up and finding that people accepted your offer, it's like a victory first thing in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YEEES! I love that! It makes my day so much brighter. But, on the flip side, waking up to NOTHING accepted makes me start my morning off all cranky.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

LMFAO Stephanie, we almost said the same exact thing! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 6 or so more hours until the preview and I'm already wanting to open a bag with the Mickey Mouse earrings. They are $38 or something like that on Ebay and I just skipped and cancelled $42 worth of monthly boxes... Hmmm...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahaha yep i'm not sure how many subs i'm going to keep in the fall when I get back, i'll prob have LBB withdrawal by then and want a ton of bags!!! I don't know if I can watch you guys trade over the summer because i'll probably get super sad...

If I get desperate for an item maybe i'll just open one and have it sent to my family in dallas lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

I cancelled my myglam already.. I think I'm just done with makeup subscriptions because while the things are worth $10, I never end up using them anyways... unlike LBB where I use all the accessories and things I pick out!

I subscribed to birchbox, and the tracking info says it was delievered, but I never got it in the mail. I contacted customer service over 1 week ago, and they still haven't replied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will probably cancel that, along with my Julep which I just sent an email to this morning!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled my myglam already.. I think I'm just done with makeup subscriptions because while the things are worth $10, I never end up using them anyways... unlike LBB where I use all the accessories and things I pick out!
> 
> ...


Can you e-mail julep to cancel? I thought you had to call? I just canceled my BB this morning, hated the last box I got...was just terrible. And I skipped my Julep (since I won't be here). But i'll probably keep Julep so that I can get mystery boxes in the fall


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha yep i'm not sure how many subs i'm going to keep in the fall when I get back, i'll prob have LBB withdrawal by then and want a ton of bags!!! I don't know if I can watch you guys trade over the summer because i'll probably get super sad...
> ...


 I'd probably do something like that. Be in another country and LBB. HAHAHAHA. I'm such an addict. SO jealous of your trips to Italy though!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd probably do something like that. Be in another country and LBB. HAHAHAHA. I'm such an addict. SO jealous of your trips to Italy though!


hahaha yeah i'm an addict too!! I was thinking if they had an LBB just for makeup and it cost like $25 a month I would TOTALLY do that, especially if it had all different kinds of brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or even a $50 one with like dior brands etc. haha

I'm such a luxury buyer..i've been wanting to buy that estee lauder mad men set just because I love that time period (I don't like the show anymore...got weird).


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha yeah i'm an addict too!! I was thinking if they had an LBB just for makeup and it cost like $25 a month I would TOTALLY do that, especially if it had all different kinds of brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or even a $50 one with like dior brands etc. haha
> ...


 Meee too! I would love that. And same here about the Mad Men set! It's so classy looking. 



 And I actually like how red lipstick looks on me in my old age. hahahaha.


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha yeah i'm an addict too!! I was thinking if they had an LBB just for makeup and it cost like $25 a month I would TOTALLY do that, especially if it had all different kinds of brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or even a $50 one with like dior brands etc. haha
> ...


 YES!! I love me some makeup!! You should send that idea in!!

I'm REALLY excited about my bag... especially since I got an extra bag from Klout and an extra item priced at $15 for a referral! I'm trying to get another handbag but if I don't I am down trading my $50 beaded necklace for some cute cheaper earrings!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

I  hate it when I spend so long trying to get something and I fall out of love with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the case with the $58 red melie bianco fold over clutch! Hopefully they will have some new bags out monday that I can trade for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

I just realized how fast those venture ipad cases went!! they were seriously only on the site for at most a week!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!! I love me some makeup!! You should send that idea in!!
> 
> I'm REALLY excited about my bag... especially since I got an extra bag from Klout and an extra item priced at $15 for a referral! I'm trying to get another handbag but if I don't I am down trading my $50 beaded necklace for some cute cheaper earrings!


haha I'll have to send them an e-mail about it!  I wonder if they'd be able to get any sponsers though, they seem to have a pretty small range of makeup (brand wise). Maybe if it was specifically meant for that they could though.  What beaded necklace do you have? I'm in the market for trading some betsey studs and either a blush or a necklace for a $50 item


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you e-mail julep to cancel? I thought you had to call? I just canceled my BB this morning, hated the last box I got...was just terrible. And I skipped my Julep (since I won't be here). But i'll probably keep Julep so that I can get mystery boxes in the fall


 I cancelled Birchbox as well, just not worth it anymore. The point system is what kept me with them for so long but I just can't justify it anymore. I might signed for it later when it gets better.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

I wanted to trade my Jelly Satchel for the acorn necklace and now the thing disappeared. The girl who had it totally vanished from my friend's list too. I would feel wrong trading the jelly for the crystal bangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

Anyone interested in the red $58 melie bianco clutch?


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone interested in the red $58 melie bianco clutch?


 I love that thing! But, I'm trying to get an all jewelry bag. With the exception of the duck speaker, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized how fast those venture ipad cases went!! they were seriously only on the site for at most a week!


 I had one in the bag I cancelled a few weeks ago. It was pink and beautiful. So sad.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that thing! But, I'm trying to get an all jewelry bag. With the exception of the duck speaker, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ditto on that! i like the bag but this is going to be an entirely jewelry haul (+ the wine set for my mom...and makeup because i'm an addict)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

What offers does the bag have?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What offers does the bag have?


 I wish I could still see them, but I delete all of the offers right after I get them. There were definitely a lot of 3 item trades, and a lot of trades easily went into the 70+ range.

I wish I could still see all the offers, maybe now that I don't like the bag I would've accepted one of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

I know this is far fetched but I really want to trade for the $72 nila fringe crossbody... I'm praying for a lucky trade!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie, you are in such a great position to jump on new stuff tonight/tomorrow with multiple item trades. I think one of these times I'm going to start a bag on a Wednesday or Thursday and try to do something similar. lol.


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I'll have to send them an e-mail about it!  I wonder if they'd be able to get any sponsers though, they seem to have a pretty small range of makeup (brand wise). Maybe if it was specifically meant for that they could though.  What beaded necklace do you have? I'm in the market for trading some betsey studs and either a blush or a necklace for a $50 item


 I have the Ben Amun Seed Bead Necklace. I put in offers for that and the eyeliner on some hangbags/wallets.. if no one bites tonight I am down trading! Someone is offering the Betsey Frog earrings, I hope it will still be there tonight!


----------



## Generalissima (May 20, 2012)

So I finally signed up and yeah..trading is like crack. As if I didn't spend enough time online I think the BF is soon to be a LBB widow..


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha yep i'm not sure how many subs i'm going to keep in the fall when I get back, i'll prob have LBB withdrawal by then and want a ton of bags!!! I don't know if I can watch you guys trade over the summer because i'll probably get super sad...
> ...


 HAH! I was thinking, "She's not giving up LBB. She's gonna trade from Italy and just have it send to her family." And now you are thinking about it!!!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm such a luxury buyer..i've been wanting to buy that estee lauder mad men set just because I love that time period (I don't like the show anymore...got weird).


 Just started watching Mad Men...Love all of the makeup! It has inspired me to try for some pretty lipsticks. I'm sad it gets weird though


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

I love this necklace, even though weirdly I hate the blue and silver one:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1523/robert-rose-stone-and-fringe-necklace


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

What do you all think of these bracelets?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1381/kenneth-jay-lane-resin-bangle-with-studs

I can't decide if I like them or hate them! lol They are just kind of strange but interesting. I prefer the blue to the orange one.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this necklace, even though weirdly I hate the blue and silver one:
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1523/robert-rose-stone-and-fringe-necklace


 You know what, I agree. I despise the other one. But this one is not so bad. I would never have even given it thought either because I dislike the other one so much. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

awww crap, I have two options for great starting bags already... ahhh! Should I or shouldn't I? ACK!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

What do you guys think would trade better... the silver/blue Deux Lux wristlet or the $58 R&amp;Em black bag?


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you guys think would trade better... the silver/blue Deux Lux wristlet or the $58 R&amp;Em black bag?


 I think the wristlet. There are not many of those and it's held on to fiercely. lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww crap, I have two options for great starting bags already... ahhh! Should I or shouldn't I? ACK!


 I was throwing random stuff in my bag to see what LBB would give me and was getting a whole lot of "meh". Which is fine I want to start on a Monday for once, I think I'll do the 28th so I finish in June and it will count as my monthy sub...and I'll hopefully build up my arsenal for the new stuff that comes out on the first too!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you guys think would trade better... the silver/blue Deux Lux wristlet or the $58 R&amp;Em black bag?


 Deux lux definitely. I had the black R&amp;em and there werent that many great offers


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you guys think would trade better... the silver/blue Deux Lux wristlet or the $58 R&amp;Em black bag?


 I agree Deux Lux although I'd open with the Jelly or Nica Hope since those seem to be sought after too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the wristlet. There are not many of those and it's held on to fiercely. lol


 I'm thinking so too. I want to start a bag with good stuff, that I'm not attached to, so I can build it up. If it were the blush color I'd have a lot harder of a time as it would complete my glittery Deux Lux "set". lol. I'm almost afraid to see the new stuff and start a bag with something good because then I'd *never* trade it and what fun would that be? hahaha.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know what, I agree. I despise the other one. But this one is not so bad. I would never have even given it thought either because I dislike the other one so much. lol


 I think the brass and coral colors just make it seem classier and coral is big for this season.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I have hopes of trading up to that $74 red Street Level bag eventually next time around. I really love it and I don't own any red bags. I could start a bag with it but was "meh" about the stuff LBB is giving me as extras.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree Deux Lux although I'd open with the Jelly or Nica Hope since those seem to be sought after too.


 Nica Hope isn't an option right now or I so would! I had fabulous luck trading it last time around.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I really want to start with stuff I'm not attached to at all so I can trade like crazy. I'm seriously debating not waiting until the preview. I just know they are going to show something that I'll be like, "Ohmygaaaawd NEED". Then I'll end up starting a bag just to get it and not caring about the extras and doing craptastic with the extras they give me and refuse to let go of my main item.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie, you are in such a great position to jump on new stuff tonight/tomorrow with multiple item trades. I think one of these times I'm going to start a bag on a Wednesday or Thursday and try to do something similar. lol.


 I know! Although who knows if anyone will want any of my items lol.  Yeah I think starting late on monday really works, because people are still trading amazingly on monday night and tuesday, and then you still have the next monday morning to grab new items you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAH! I was thinking, "She's not giving up LBB. She's gonna trade from Italy and just have it send to her family." And now you are thinking about it!!!


 hahaha you know me and my LBB addition well! I'm not sure the site will be available in Italy though...I know they cant' access netflix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nica Hope isn't an option right now or I so would! I had fabulous luck trading it last time around.


When I had the hope a couple days ago NO ONE wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was getting $20 offers lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to start with stuff I'm not attached to at all so I can trade like crazy. I'm seriously debating not waiting until the preview. I just know they are going to show something that I'll be like, "Ohmygaaaawd NEED". Then I'll end up starting a bag just to get it and not caring about the extras and doing craptastic with the extras they give me and refuse to let go of my main item.


I think that's a really good idea, when I had the hobo it was the only time i've kept my main item and I ended up having a pretty low valued bag (in comparison to my others). I usually can get what I want if I have enough ammo first! and then you get more items than you originally had if you had picked it as your main item


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! Although who knows if anyone will want any of my items lol.  Yeah I think starting late on monday really works, because people are still trading amazingly on monday night and tuesday, and then you still have the next monday morning to grab new items you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> hahaha you know me and my LBB addition well! I'm not sure the site will be available in Italy though...I know they cant' access netflix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what I did, my bag ends in around 2 days, so I can catch some of the newcomers and still have time to trade around with those new items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Well the starting bag I'm debating is only valued at $109 BUT it's 4 items, and all very nice to trade up. Ugh. Decisions.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I'm staring at the "place order" button and those 4 items.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the starting bag I'm debating is only valued at $109 BUT it's 4 items, and all very nice to trade up. Ugh. Decisions.


 Which 4 items is it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the starting bag I'm debating is only valued at $109 BUT it's 4 items, and all very nice to trade up. Ugh. Decisions.


Mine was only $116 + the klout...and look where I am now! I think the better items you have the better chance of trading up (though this is more likely on a Monday than Sunday...but this way you'll be prepared!) It's definately harder to get good trades for bigger items i'm learning, unless its a highly wanted item


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

What are the items it gives you if you start with the python wallet? people may want that one and there's only one out there right now


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was only $116 + the klout...and look where I am now! I think the better items you have the better chance of trading up (though this is more likely on a Monday than Sunday...but this way you'll be prepared!) It's definately harder to get good trades for bigger items i'm learning, unless its a highly wanted item


 The only reason I have a somewhat good bag is because I had a $70 exchange credit plus a $50 klout.... so I can't say I'm a star trader  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Ah, I only started my bag with 3 items and a $30 Klout item but it went super well for me last time.

Right now, I have the wristlet, the octopus earrings, an $18 'ZAD item, and the $26 blush in the cart. Low value but amazing start, I think.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Still can't commit to the place order button though! HAHAHAHA.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to start with stuff I'm not attached to at all so I can trade like crazy. I'm seriously debating not waiting until the preview. I just know they are going to show something that I'll be like, "Ohmygaaaawd NEED". Then I'll end up starting a bag just to get it and not caring about the extras and doing craptastic with the extras they give me and refuse to let go of my main item.


 Don't start with it anyway, just know in your own mind that YOU WILL GET IT IN A TRADE! Like, meditate on it, and make it happen! LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Ahhh, I waited too long, that option isn't available anymore and now it's giving me two items I don't care for as extras. They ALMOST had me again. I'm okay with waiting now. lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! Although who knows if anyone will want any of my items lol.  Yeah I think starting late on monday really works, because people are still trading amazingly on monday night and tuesday, and then you still have the next monday morning to grab new items you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> hahaha you know me and my LBB addition well! I'm not sure the site will be available in Italy though...I know they cant' access netflix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no! That would be horrible! I wish we had some Italian members here at MUT who can let you know if they can access LBB.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I had the hope a couple days ago NO ONE wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was getting $20 offers lol


 That is strange. I had all kinds of great offers for it when I got it for my sister and I thought you had yours at about the same time. Maybe something weird is going on with your account where people aren't receiving all your offers and you aren't receiving all theirs?


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm thinking so too. I want to start a bag with good stuff, that I'm not attached to, so I can build it up. If it were the blush color I'd have a lot harder of a time as it would complete my glittery Deux Lux "set". lol. I'm almost afraid to see the new stuff and start a bag with something good because then I'd *never* trade it and what fun would that be? hahaha.


 lol, what fun indeed. I used to always start with something I could not let go. Then I learned and this is my best bag yet. It's not a $200 save or anything but it's the best I've been able to do. And it's because I didn't start with something I was attached to. I actually learned that from you!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

They are currently tossing a Collection 18 scarf in *every* starting bag.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 20, 2012)

I started out my bag with the Nila Anthony slouchy satchel, and a few other items. I accepted a few trades that i dont know if I should have, but now i have 8 items in the $20-30 range. I really want my bag back, or one similar.. and i really like the wallets. Any tips on ways to trade my way back? Or are there any specific "hot" items that people would maybe trade a bag for?


----------



## Fashionb (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone interested in the red $58 melie bianco clutch?


 I can offer you the zad hammered necklace in silver and the bird ring.  I know its a trade down, but I sent the offer anyway.  Beth


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh, I waited too long, that option isn't available anymore and now it's giving me two items I don't care for as extras. They ALMOST had me again. I'm okay with waiting now. lol


 Wasn't meant to be! lol I'm totally going to stalk the gallery tonight to see what they add and possible open another bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, what fun indeed. I used to always start with something I could not let go. Then I learned and this is my best bag yet. It's not a $200 save or anything but it's the best I've been able to do. And it's because I didn't start with something I was attached to. I actually learned that from you!


 I started with something I loved this time (BCBG watch) but I let it go eventually... tear tear


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can offer you the zad hammered necklace in silver and the bird ring.  I know its a trade down, but I sent the offer anyway.  Beth


 Unfortunately I already have the collar in gold, but if you want ill trade the silver one for the gold one! No one seems to want to switch colors lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, what fun indeed. I used to always start with something I could not let go. Then I learned and this is my best bag yet. It's not a $200 save or anything but it's the best I've been able to do. And it's because I didn't start with something I was attached to. I actually learned that from you!


 It really does work out better for me too! I have so much fun trading when I'm working my way up the ladder, than when I get irritated at crazy low ball offers on something I don't want to trade. lol. Or even worse, getting crazy fantastic offers on the thing I don't want to trade and getting scared I'm going to say yes and never get it back. I think I prefer working towards something I never had in the first place, and the mystery of "will I get it?". hahaha! Because if I don't get it, I'm not as sad, as I never had it in the first place, so I didn't lose anything.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is strange. I had all kinds of great offers for it when I got it for my sister and I thought you had yours at about the same time. Maybe something weird is going on with your account where people aren't receiving all your offers and you aren't receiving all theirs?


hmmm i wouldn't be surprised considering how many different types of glitches i've had with my account!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

At this point the best starting bag I see is picking the Cargo beach blush, and getting the Betsey Johnson house necklace and a $16 'ZAD item as extras.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Leilani - as of now if you open with the cargo blush it'll give you the betsey house necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus another bem amun something or other That necklace is pretty desired!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani - as of now if you open with the cargo blush it'll give you the betsey house necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus another bem amun something or other That necklace is pretty desired!


 haha, I was just saying starting with a Cargo blush was the best option I saw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point the best starting bag I see is picking the Cargo beach blush, and getting the Betsey Johnson house necklace and a $16 'ZAD item as extras.


 haha you were thinking the same thing!! when i clicked on  the miami blush it offered a $20 ben amun (probably the bangle)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani - as of now if you open with the cargo blush it'll give you the betsey house necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus another bem amun something or other That necklace is pretty desired!


 It's still giving me the $16 'ZAD as my option with those two things. Boooooo! LOL.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

mannnn just my luck!!! I gave Kayla those bow earrings for the frog ones, and i have been trying to that lucy clutch for a month lol and then she gets it with the bow earrings even though i've been offering almost equal value trades for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha way to go though!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's still giving me the $16 'ZAD as my option with those two things. Boooooo! LOL.


hmmm try changing your bag style?


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point the best starting bag I see is picking the Cargo beach blush, and getting the Betsey Johnson house necklace and a $16 'ZAD item as extras.


 That's a really good bag. Let me know if you're not going to do it. I may consider it. lol


----------



## sana riaz (May 20, 2012)

Can't wait for the preview! 3 more hours!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I'm probably not going to do it as it's not giving me that exact starting option. Last night it was giving me 4 items, the Mickey studs I want, the Big Buddha sequin bag, a ncLA nail polish, and I think the cheap owl necklace. That was EPIC. Why the heck did I not jump all over that?!!!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmmm try changing your bag style?


 Yeah, def change you brag style and try that!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably not going to do it as it's not giving me that exact starting option. Last night it was giving me 4 items, the Mickey studs I want, the Big Buddha sequin bag, a ncLA nail polish, and I think the cheap owl necklace. That was EPIC. Why the heck did I not jump all over that?!!!


 Dude! That was insane. Sadness.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

also if anyone opens with a cargo blush, i'll give you my BJ frog studs for it (I already have that offer out on all the cargo blushes lol) jusssst in case you're interested.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I changed my bag style and now it's giving me even worse extras. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Ahhhh! LBB! I do NOT want that Collection 18 scarf, quit giving it to meeee. lol.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

$80 Nila for $40 mini cross body???


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! LBB! I do NOT want that Collection 18 scarf, quit giving it to meeee. lol.


haha sadly it'll probably offer that for awhile. No one has opened a new bag with it and it'll probably do that until all of them are gone from the gallery...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $80 Nila for $40 mini cross body???


UM YA, wth? It's probably the same person. The both have H. at the end...which i'm sure actually means nothing since mine is also with an H hahah but thinking that at least makes me feel better about the situation lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Saw that trade! That was crazy. 





And yep, I shall wait until they are all out of the gallery and in other people's bags.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

ya okay, take the untradeable laptop case + the bib necklace for a beautiful bag. right....haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Omg, she accidentally traded it away! Go read the comments...

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2160/nila-anthony-studded-bucket-bag

I feel so bad for her. I've done that before.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the items it gives you if you start with the python wallet? people may want that one and there's only one out there right now


 I just tried that and this is what they gave me:





I really want some of those sunglasses too!!!! This would be my third bag in less than two weeks though....


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

oh no!!!! that's awful!! hopefully LBB will give her item back (unlike how they refused to help me with mine when it was actually THEIR fault and not mine lol)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried that and this is what they gave me:
> 
> ...


dude and people really want those bath salts haha that may be a good trader


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried that and this is what they gave me:
> 
> ...


 LUCKY! It's giving me that damn scarf and a nail polish with it! LOL. What bag style do you have? It seems like no matter what bag style I have it gives me that stupid scarf. I even unchecked the scarf thing on the quiz.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LUCKY! It's giving me that damn scarf and a nail polish with it! LOL. What bag style do you have? It seems like no matter what bag style I have it gives me that stupid scarf. I even unchecked the scarf thing on the quiz.


 That is what they gave me on the first try then I accidentally refreshed the page (the one before you click check out) and it tried giving me the scarf. I just kept refreshing til I got back to what I wanted.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LUCKY! It's giving me that damn scarf and a nail polish with it! LOL. What bag style do you have? It seems like no matter what bag style I have it gives me that stupid scarf. I even unchecked the scarf thing on the quiz.


 And I have studded on that one.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is what they gave me on the first try then I accidentally refreshed the page (the one before you click check out) and it tried giving me the scarf. I just kept refreshing til I got back to what I wanted.


 HAHA, that's not working for me! I'm trying it. lmao.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

awwww they traded back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I have studded on that one.


 That's my normal one, and what I have it back on as well. wth. haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

The wallet is no longer in the gallery for me to choose, so that's a no go.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, she accidentally traded it away! Go read the comments...
> 
> ...


 Well crap. That's awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well crap. That's awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 they traded back! somehow...which is strange because the other person is one of those people I dislike because they only trade to increase the value of their bag (even if the item is horrendous)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Hmmm is it strange that they deleted my post on their FB that had my haul on my blog?

They were the ones that told me to post pictures...


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awwww they traded back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awwww. Ali H has my respect.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

Is it just me, or are those ben amun beaded necklaces horrendous?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

Ayy no good offers on my melie bianco bag.. I wish i could repoen those past offers I so viciously declined!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm is it strange that they deleted my post on their FB that had my haul on my blog?
> 
> They were the ones that told me to post pictures...


 Maybe it's a clutch? I've posted two pics on their FB of my LBB's and they never put them in their album. But other's are on their.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's a clutch? I've posted two pics on their FB of my LBB's and they never put them in their album. But other's are on their.


 glitch, lol LBB freudian slip. ahahaha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point the best starting bag I see is picking the Cargo beach blush, and getting the Betsey Johnson house necklace and a $16 'ZAD item as extras.


 I'd definitely consider that a good starting bag, the blush definitely trades up, the Betsey trades way up and should get you a good two or three item trade, and even the ZAD will trade up with some work, or maybe down then up if it's the spike jewelry.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or are those ben amun beaded necklaces horrendous?


absolutely horrendous in my opinion. besides the grey one, which just isn't worth $50


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> absolutely horrendous in my opinion. besides the grey one, which just isn't worth $50


 And they actually traded for Betsey necklaces. I was flabbergasted.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> absolutely horrendous in my opinion. besides the grey one, which just isn't worth $50


 I agree, I don't know why some people go after them... i refuse to accept a trade that includes them because I am horrified I will get stuck with them lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Also you'l notice that NONE of those Ben Amun items are actually available on his site...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also you'l notice that NONE of those Ben Amun items are actually available on his site...


 stephanie would you be willing to do me a huge favor? can you offer up a really small piece of jewlery for my melie bianco clutch, so i can accept it, and then ill offer back that small piece of jewlery for my bag so that I can get the old offers back? I trust you with this cause you're always on here!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also you'l notice that NONE of those Ben Amun items are actually available on his site...


 That's because they are Oogly. *shudders*


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> stephanie would you be willing to do me a huge favor? can you offer up a really small piece of jewlery for my melie bianco clutch, so i can accept it, and then ill offer back that small piece of jewlery for my bag so that I can get the old offers back? I trust you with this cause you're always on here!


 Wait nevermind I found an offer I like that someone just made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

I closed my last bag on Wednesday and it still hasn't shipped!! Anyone else having delays with shipping?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, I don't know why some people go after them... i refuse to accept a trade that includes them because I am horrified I will get stuck with them lol


 I take them when it's offered for something that's $30 or under because I can usually trade for something in the $35-45 range.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take them when it's offered for something that's $30 or under because I can usually trade for something in the $35-45 range.


 Good thinking! I just offered my $20 for them. lol


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or are those ben amun beaded necklaces horrendous?


 YES! I need to get rid of mine!!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! I need to get rid of mine!!


 If you want you can take my ridiculous trade of a bikini bag for it LOL! I'm just hoping someone hates the necklace enough to trade down $30


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want you can take my ridiculous trade of a bikini bag for it LOL! I'm just hoping someone hates the necklace enough to trade down $30


 Or my ridiculous single bangle offer. Ugh, I'm so sorry you're stuck with it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> stephanie would you be willing to do me a huge favor? can you offer up a really small piece of jewlery for my melie bianco clutch, so i can accept it, and then ill offer back that small piece of jewlery for my bag so that I can get the old offers back? I trust you with this cause you're always on here!


 haha oops my BF came over so I wasn't on here, but I can do it now if you want! i'll give you my $45 frog earrings as collateral haha cuz i do want those and i won't run away with your clutch!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait nevermind I found an offer I like that someone just made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha okay good!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

someone is offering me higher valued items (in the low 20s) for my lip liner heh i havent 'even offered it in a trade yet because i want it!! I don't think i'm going to get rid of it, i'm too intrigued by it


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

What's everyone's LBB names? I'd like to follow you on there so I know what you're talking about on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 20, 2012)

What could I trade the Truth Art Beauty body salve for? -Jemica Dabney is my LLB name


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's everyone's LBB names? I'd like to follow you on there so I know what you're talking about on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is obvious, lol, and I think we already follow each other anyway.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is obvious, lol, and I think we already follow each other anyway.


 I was gonna say except Leilani but I didn't wanna single you out lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's everyone's LBB names? I'd like to follow you on there so I know what you're talking about on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm Megan Elliott...don't get mad at me for offering low trades...some people accept! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm Megan Elliott...don't get mad at me for offering low trades...some people accept! lol


 I've made tons of great and equal trades with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate that.

I'm Stephanie H


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What could I trade the Truth Art Beauty body salve for? -Jemica Dabney is my LLB name


 Are you tongue girl or tattoo cheek? Or both? lol


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've made tons of great and equal trades with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate that.
> ...


 I'm glad! And I followed your blog in your signature...great site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

WEEEE! I made it to 400!! (this won't stay like this for long haha i'm offering at $71 trade for the betsey necklace I want lol)


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm Megan Elliott...don't get mad at me for offering low trades...some people accept! lol


 Dually noted! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm gonna do the blush/Betsey bag. If this goes nowhere at least I can cancel as it's my *not mentioning the number* bag in the last few weeks and I haven't cancelled yet this month, so LET'S DO THIS! muahahahahaha.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I'm gonna do the blush/Betsey bag. If this goes nowhere at least I can cancel as it's my *not mentioning the number* bag in the last few weeks and I haven't cancelled yet this month, so LET'S DO THIS! muahahahahaha.


 lol awesome! Do you want my Jelly Satchel for the house necklace? Let me know...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

FAWK YES, it gave me the $22 'ZAD item I wanted!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Whoa, elsewhere online this Betsey necklace is worth the entire full price and the two little people inside the house is sooooo cute! I gotta really ponder what I'm willing to trade this for. lol.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

_I am in heaven right now! This necklace is now in my bag... I wanted it from the start. I'm so glad it came into the gallery!! I think I teared up a little.._


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FAWK YES, it gave me the $22 'ZAD item I wanted!


 I want that matching necklace so bad! I've offered every item of close value that I've gotten since it came in the gallery


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was gonna say except Leilani but I didn't wanna single you out lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is Crystal Castagnazzi


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, elsewhere online this Betsey necklace is worth the entire full price and the two little people inside the house is sooooo cute! I gotta really ponder what I'm willing to trade this for. lol.


 lol, do it! Have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My current bag closes on Wed but I'll prly open another tomorrow cause I'm an addict and cannot find it in me to care.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

The Betsey necklace gets great trade offers. Bags in the same price range and a few multi item trade offers! woohoo. I really would love a small bag and another item. We'll see what comes my way but it's been getting a metric sh*t ton of offers once everyone realized it was out there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

If the person offering me the Big Buddha bag offered me that plus like, a nail polish or something cheap, I'd take the offer. Goodness knows that person has more than enough items (like 15! haha) to offer. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

lol Leilani is going after me with that blush. I was gonna give the frog studs but i somehow traded it up to the snowflake necklace!!! i'm considering giving you the necklace though haha. actually would you take the lip liner + the MM blush for it? I don't want to give up the lip liner tho bah!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

Tinsley for the Ben Amun, makes sense. Seeing as neither are worth that price lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tinsley for the Ben Amun, makes sense. Seeing as neither are worth that price lol


 awww but it's gorjana! but yeah i was gonna trade up my snowflake necklace for that but i think the snowflake one is worth more to me!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I am in heaven right now! This necklace is now in my bag... I wanted it from the start. I'm so glad it came into the gallery!! I think I teared up a little.._


 Whoa! And you were able to dump two of the untradeable $34 necklaces too! Total win!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie, I'm keeping that last offer up. That one I may say yes to. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whoa! And you were able to dump two of the untradeable $34 necklaces too! Total win!


 _lol. I know. Poor girl is probably realizing now she made a big mistake taking my trade! I love almost everything in my bag at the moment. &lt;3 &lt;3_


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stephanie, I'm keeping that last offer up. That one I may say yes to. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha I figured I could possibly get your attention with Gorjana + blush lol


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww but it's gorjana! but yeah i was gonna trade up my snowflake necklace for that but i think the snowflake one is worth more to me!


 The snowflake is absolutely better. The tinsley is smaller than a dime. So sad.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tinsley for the Ben Amun, makes sense. Seeing as neither are worth that price lol


 I'd still rather have the Tinsley...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww but it's gorjana! but yeah i was gonna trade up my snowflake necklace for that but i think the snowflake one is worth more to me!


 I will have that snowflake one in my bag one day, I will!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

WOW just wow. I offered the girl with the white bcbg clutch the same offer I gave you leilani...what did she take? wall decals and the salve.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The snowflake is absolutely better. The tinsley is smaller than a dime. So sad.


agreed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _lol. I know. Poor girl is probably realizing now she made a big mistake taking my trade! I love almost everything in my bag at the moment. &lt;3 &lt;3_


 Is this supposed to be the necklace LBB for you? Or is it coincidence that you mostly have necklaces? lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW just wow. I offered the girl with the white bcbg clutch the same offer I gave you leilani...what did she take? wall decals and the salve.


 I wonder if that was some sort of mistake, or she was caught trading with herself and the other person got the trade instead! lol


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you tongue girl or tattoo cheek? Or both? lol


 Both!  My daughter has the picture with her tongue sticking out and in my pic I have a butterfuly painted on my cheek!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be the necklace LBB for you? Or is it coincidence that you mostly have necklaces? lol


 _I know. I keep telling myself I need to trade up some stuff for a purse, butttt I LOVE large statement necklaces. My jewelry wall needs some more!! O_


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

Oh and I'm Donna Johnson on LBB, no open bag right now. I may also trade again for my sister as Elvira Pistolini if she wants me to.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW just wow. I offered the girl with the white bcbg clutch the same offer I gave you leilani...what did she take? wall decals and the salve.


 I wonder about people's mental stability sometimes.


----------



## sana riaz (May 20, 2012)

what do you guys think of the bcbg black ribbon watch? I'm debating whteher i should open a bag with it now or wait till tomorrow....I know I should probably wait till tomorrow!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder about people's mental stability sometimes.


LMAO!

Seriously though lol. I guess she can have those if she really wants them...since no one else does haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW just wow. I offered the girl with the white bcbg clutch the same offer I gave you leilani...what did she take? wall decals and the salve.


 What the? LOL. I fail to understand some of the trades on LBB. I'm still pondering your trade offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone else know what the marie chavez stuff is so expensive? it's just pewter/brass/silver...everything else in that price range is at least gold plated. that pewter/silver bracelet is $66


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I accidentally closed all sorts of $10-$15 trade up offers on my blush when I first opened it thinking it was for my necklace. ugh. *kicking self* I put out offers on a few of the better ones again, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the? LOL. I fail to understand some of the trades on LBB. I'm still pondering your trade offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no worries! I also have that offer out to the betsey heart necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and yes they are that stubborn)


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

I just shipped!!


----------



## sana riaz (May 20, 2012)

wow thats a great bag!



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just shipped!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

awesome haul! you'll have to tell us how the fydelity bag is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've been debating getting the yellow one (especially because they're so easy to get haha)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just shipped!!


  Great haul!!! You got the nail polish I lust after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just shipped!!


 This is a great bag!! Congrats


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

Oh Ali H. Please stop with the lowballs on my Jelly Satchel. I passed on a $30 trade up. I'm not going for your cross bodies, boo.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome haul! you'll have to tell us how the fydelity bag is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've been debating getting the yellow one (especially because they're so easy to get haha)


 I have the pink one and I can tell you that I lurve it. It is so incredibly loud I use it in my living room and listen to it while I'm cooking. Fabulous!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just shipped!!


 Awesome!! What did you start with? Can you recall?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just shipped!!


 
Nice haul!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie, I'm going to try a double offer on the Betsey necklace you want, if I get it, I'll take one of your trades.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol awesome! Do you want my Jelly Satchel for the house necklace? Let me know...


 I put out an offer for it, you can have it if you want. I had a few two for ones higher than the necklace and the Big Buddha sequin bag offered for it thus far.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Wow, Vivian, you have some amazing jewelry in your LBB.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put out an offer for it, you can have it if you want. I had a few two for ones higher than the necklace and the Big Buddha sequin bag offered for it thus far.


 Done! Pleasure, BB.




 The jelly had some good trades if I recall. I was just waiting on the acorn necklace which totally disappeared into this air.


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's everyone's LBB names? I'd like to follow you on there so I know what you're talking about on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't post as much as everyone else (I'm new!) but mine is Julia P  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

Only 18 min until the preview! Hope there is something I can trade my melie bianco clutch for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else know what the marie chavez stuff is so expensive? it's just pewter/brass/silver...everything else in that price range is at least gold plated. that pewter/silver bracelet is $66


 I'm hoping they are higher quality. I have some earrings in my bag and this is what it says: 14k gold-filled french hooks  

I have sensitive ears so I want to make sure I don't get low quality earrings. I hope these are safe for me!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, Vivian, you have some amazing jewelry in your LBB.


 I know, sugar. I have no idea how it happened. I traded my betsey shades for the cooper flower, can you believe that??


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 18 min until the preview! Hope there is something I can trade my melie bianco clutch for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know. I'm going to run and give my daughter a bath so I can be on when the pics go up. I hope you see something you like!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you tongue girl or tattoo cheek? Or both? lol


 Tounge girl haha, but also tattoo cheek? My mom's bag is the second one.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

Dammit! Now I want the Betsey bird earrings because they match the house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!! What did you start with? Can you recall?


 I suck at trading the only reason I have so many bags this time was because I got on for a Klout perk and I the $50 tinsel necklace for a referral!


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dammit! Now I want the Betsey bird earrings because they match the house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want all the Betsey stuff!! SO CUTE!


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's everyone's LBB names? I'd like to follow you on there so I know what you're talking about on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't post as much as everyone else (I'm new!) but mine is Julia P  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dammit! Now I want the Betsey bird earrings because they match the house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, that was Donna last time! She had the birds and wanted the house.


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's everyone's LBB names? I'd like to follow you on there so I know what you're talking about on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't post as much as everyone else (I'm new!) but mine is Julia P  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry again if this posts more than once...stupid "you're new, you're moderated" pop up lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stephanie, I'm going to try a double offer on the Betsey necklace you want, if I get it, I'll take one of your trades.


oooo okay deal!! my bag will be ready to ship once I get that necklace! or I should say IF I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

I just walked in my bathroom, saw my jewelry stand and thought, "I should trade those hoops." 



 Officially an addict. lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dammit! Now I want the Betsey bird earrings because they match the house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the bird earrings and that's why I wanted the house! lol I hope it's still around end of May/beginning of June when I open my next bag. I still want that necklace so bad!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

I wish I had a smaller item so I can get that deb lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need a red lipstick! Though It's probably not worth $24... I could trade down my $26 necklace for it. hmmm What do you guys think? no one is really taking this neklace even though it's cute (just not me)


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

Does the RJ Graziano Two Row Stone Bracelet trade well?  I have an offer for it for the laptop case but my trading ends earlyish tomorrow and I don't want to get stuck with it cause I don't particularly like it.  I was going to ship my bag because I don't mind the laptop case and definitely won't be trading anything else in my bag, but I wanted to wait for the preview to see if there was anything coming Monday that I liked more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the RJ Graziano Two Row Stone Bracelet trade well?  I have an offer for it for the laptop case but my trading ends earlyish tomorrow and I don't want to get stuck with it cause I don't particularly like it.  I was going to ship my bag because I don't mind the laptop case and definitely won't be trading anything else in my bag, but I wanted to wait for the preview to see if there was anything coming Monday that I liked more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The only offers I've gotten on it are the matching earrings and the other color of the same bracelet. No multi item offers that I can remember...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only offers I've gotten on it are the matching earrings and the other color of the same bracelet. No multi item offers that I can remember...


i traded for the snowflake necklace with it


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only offers I've gotten on it are the matching earrings and the other color of the same bracelet. No multi item offers that I can remember...


That's the problem I have now...no multi items for the laptop case and I have nothing else to offer with the case for other items I'm interested in.  I haven't found anything I wanted to trade down for either, so I'm crossing my fingers for the preview!

I'll probably just stick with the laptop case because like I said, I don't mind it and don't have one.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

Ahhh they need to post the previews now! I'm getting so anxious just refreshing the LBB page:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i traded for the snowflake necklace with it


that's tempting!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the cooper in my bag now.... another gorjana would be fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I had a smaller item so I can get that deb lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need a red lipstick! Though It's probably not worth $24... I could trade down my $26 necklace for it. hmmm What do you guys think? no one is really taking this neklace even though it's cute (just not me)


 That one is hard to trade, I'd go down to get what you want, it's only $2 difference.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the RJ Graziano Two Row Stone Bracelet trade well?  I have an offer for it for the laptop case but my trading ends earlyish tomorrow and I don't want to get stuck with it cause I don't particularly like it.  I was going to ship my bag because I don't mind the laptop case and definitely won't be trading anything else in my bag, but I wanted to wait for the preview to see if there was anything coming Monday that I liked more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I couldn't get rid of it and finally traded down.


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i traded for the snowflake necklace with it


that's tempting!  I have the cooper in my bag now so another gorjana is always fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh they need to post the previews now! I'm getting so anxious just refreshing the LBB page:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 _This is my first LBB experience, what do you mean previews and where do I look?!?_


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

Look in the news feed, I do believe that twice today that bracelet has got two item trades.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _This is my first LBB experience, what do you mean previews and where do I look?!?_


 Go to their facebook page, they post previews of what new items they are going to be adding next week!


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

It won't always post things when I quote since I'm new.  Ugh lol

I went for it since I have some time to trade.  My LBB has just been sitting like it was for at least a day and I've been itching to trade haha


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the RJ Graziano Two Row Stone Bracelet trade well?  I have an offer for it for the laptop case but my trading ends earlyish tomorrow and I don't want to get stuck with it cause I don't particularly like it.  I was going to ship my bag because I don't mind the laptop case and definitely won't be trading anything else in my bag, but I wanted to wait for the preview to see if there was anything coming Monday that I liked more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When is this preview?  I am fairly happy with my bag....I made a mistake earlier on and I finally have items I actually like even though it isn't a super bag!  But I am sort of waiting to see what comes out tomorrow.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That one is hard to trade, I'd go down to get what you want, it's only $2 difference.


do you think the lipstick would be better in 2 item trades then the necklace? i've been offering the 2 item trade with no luck


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to their facebook page, they post previews of what new items they are going to be adding next week!


 Thanks!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to their facebook page, they post previews of what new items they are going to be adding next week!


 _Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

How well do the $60 betsey sunglassess in yellow trade?


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the RJ Graziano Two Row Stone Bracelet trade well?  I have an offer for it for the laptop case but my trading ends earlyish tomorrow and I don't want to get stuck with it cause I don't particularly like it.  I was going to ship my bag because I don't mind the laptop case and definitely won't be trading anything else in my bag, but I wanted to wait for the preview to see if there was anything coming Monday that I liked more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just got this offer:


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this offer:


don't do it. that bangle set does not trade. people offer it for my $16 lip liner and I don't take it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

did you see those last two trades with the dawn lipstick? that makes ABSOLUTEY no sense.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you see those last two trades with the dawn lipstick? that makes ABSOLUTEY no sense.


 I saw that! How come things like that don't happen to me.... *sigh*


----------



## Greenie4life (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How well do the $60 betsey sunglassess in yellow trade?


 I actually had them and i am trying to get them back. They don't actually have much multiple items offers. Lots of tinsley offers.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

yeah but they are gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i posted a picture with them in the picture thread.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually had them and i am trying to get them back. They don't actually have much multiple items offers. Lots of tinsley offers.


 If I got them (I have a pending offer from someone else) what would you offer? What's your LBB username?


----------



## Greenie4life (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah but they are gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i posted a picture with them in the picture thread.


 I know there so pretty!!! I actually opened my bag with them after seeing your pic of them. I want them back so bad!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Okay clearly Monica L and Linda C are the same person lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

PREVIEWS UP!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I got them (I have a pending offer from someone else) what would you offer? What's your LBB username?


 I have two right now. My main account is greenie_4life and my one time bag is jennifer salgado. I wish i had some good items to offer to you. You can see if  anything interest you. Except my piggy earrings!! I love those things. One bag had a zad silver bid necklace and the all the rage wave statement necklace you can have. My main account you can have the inca clutch and the lydell metal beaded bracelet. Wish I had something higher/nicer to offer you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 20, 2012)

I WANT THAT NEW NILA ANTHONY BAG! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

noooo 18 hours till my bag ships  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bahhh maybe I should trade down the necklace for the lipstick...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two right now. My main account is greenie_4life and my one time bag is jennifer salgado. I wish i had some good items to offer to you. You can see if  anything interest you. Except my piggy earrings!! I love those things. One bag had a zad silver bid necklace and the all the rage wave statement necklace you can have. My main account you can have the inca clutch and the lydell metal beaded bracelet. Wish I had something higher/nicer to offer you.


 Would you go for the inca + the lydell? What kind of offers is the inca getting?


----------



## lechatonrose (May 20, 2012)

I shouldn't have looked at the preview. I LOVE archipelago pomegranate  and that Nila Anthony bag is adorable. If my husband wouldn't kill me I'd open a bath and beauty bag tomorrow. Two bags in 2 weeks was a lot of fun for a splurge but can't be kept up. I need to be strong till June. Think I can do it?

Lol i'm not so sure.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WANT THAT NEW NILA ANTHONY BAG! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 _Me too... So prettyyyyyyy!!_


----------



## heyitsrilee (May 20, 2012)

Hey all!! Just got back from vacation and missed out on sooooo many posts in this thread! Hah. Hope you all have been trading for some great things this past week! My last haul arrived in the mail when I was gone and I loveeee all of my new items! (Especially the Cargo makeup!)


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all!! Just got back from vacation and missed out on sooooo many posts in this thread! Hah. Hope you all have been trading for some great things this past week! My last haul arrived in the mail when I was gone and I loveeee all of my new items! (Especially the Cargo makeup!)


 Post pics in the thread!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you go for the inca + the lydell? What kind of offers is the inca getting?


  Definitely!!!! The lydell actually gets some pretty good offers. The inca get some decent offers (fydelity bag, gorjana horseshoe/tinsley necklace) and some 40/50 multiple trade offers


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> do you think the lipstick would be better in 2 item trades then the necklace? i've been offering the 2 item trade with no luck


 Oh no. I think the necklace would be better for trading. I thought you just wanted the lipstick. It's worth the trade for something you want, but I find that most LBB traders aren't makeup nuts like us and so trading makeup can be more difficult, with the exception of Cargo blushes.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely!!!! The lydell actually gets some pretty good offers. The inca get some decent offers (fydelity bag, gorjana horseshoe/tinsley necklace) and some 40/50 multiple trade offers


 Okay send out the trade now and I will accept!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> don't do it. that bangle set does not trade. people offer it for my $16 lip liner and I don't take it.


 Yup, besides being a trade down (two items but only $38, for a $45 bracelet), that bangle set is one of those DEVIL items that does not trade well!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WANT THAT NEW NILA ANTHONY BAG! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 Hell and YES!!! I'll be up at all hours to open with it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenie4life (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay send out the trade now and I will accept!


 Thank!! I really wanted them back!! Hope you can do some good trading with both items!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> don't do it. that bangle set does not trade. people offer it for my $16 lip liner and I don't take it.


 Oh, I know. I loathe that bangle set for what it has put me through lol I got rid of it though!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

OOOO I want the rain earrings!!! I wonder how much they'll be...either way I will trading for this with whatever I have haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I know. I loathe that bangle set for what it has put me through lol I got rid of it though!


 I would consider the offer, only because I like having more items, BUT...only if I have a lot of time to trade that bangle set down and then go back up. How many days do you have left?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

There are many other things in the gallery now that I prefer over anything in that preview.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are many other things in the gallery now that I prefer over anything in that preview.


 agreed. but you never know what else they'll be adding...hopefully nothing great since I don't have enough time now to get another bag (unless I ship it in a day lol)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

Also YAY my bag with the duex lux bow clutch is coming in tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are many other things in the gallery now that I prefer over anything in that preview.


 Donna, I have the double bangle trade in for the Betsey bird earrings. I have an offer on the $20 single bangle for $22 lipgloss. Should I take the lipgloss and offer that along with the $22 shell bangle for the bird earrings? I really want them!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank!! I really wanted them back!! Hope you can do some good trading with both items!


 I just got the bag I really wanted from the two things you gave me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 20, 2012)

Love love love the new Nila Anthony bag, but I don't think I want to wait to open a new bag because I currently have this... What do you think? Wait till tomorrow or take my chances with this one?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

that's what Leilani did! she had a $22 third item though


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

ahhhhh someone is offering the blue ruffle bag for the gorjana necklace!!!


----------



## kloudes (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's what Leilani did! she had a $22 third item though


 Ooh. that would be good.  I'm not too familiar with the All the Rage jewelry...

EDIT: Seems it must be those blue feather earrings though...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love love love the new Nila Anthony bag, but I don't think I want to wait to open a new bag because I currently have this... What do you think? Wait till tomorrow or take my chances with this one?


 From what i've seen, the house necklace trades REALLY well


----------



## Greenie4life (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the bag I really wanted from the two things you gave me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL!! that is awesome. It's great how so many of us use this thread to make some great trades!! Everyone seems to come here first before they accept any trades or to request some trades. That's teamwork!


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh someone is offering the blue ruffle bag for the gorjana necklace!!!


 MUST. RESIST!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloudes (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what i've seen, the house necklace trades REALLY well


 I did it! Opened... so much for self control.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would consider the offer, only because I like having more items, BUT...only if I have a lot of time to trade that bangle set down and then go back up. How many days do you have left?


 I have about three days left. the offer is gone now anyway. I actually really like the RJ bracelet; I'm just worried it will be too big. My wrists are like scary small


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

haha i like how both of you with the house necklace haven't rejected my offer 

I hate the my offer is good enough to not reject but not good enough to accept lol


----------



## kloudes (May 20, 2012)

Well, I opened it. So much for self control


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MUST. RESIST!!!!!!!!


ahh i know! plus i have too many bag lol. it took me 2 days to get the gorjana back! not giving that up!


----------



## kloudes (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i like how both of you with the house necklace haven't rejected my offer
> 
> I hate the my offer is good enough to not reject but not good enough to accept lol


 I'm just not sure which one to go with, the necklace combo or the blush combo...


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha i like how both of you with the house necklace haven't rejected my offer
> 
> I hate the my offer is good enough to not reject but not good enough to accept lol


 LOL I'm waiting to see if I get the bird earrings. If I don't, I'm taking your trade so leave it up hun!


----------



## kloudes (May 20, 2012)

I'm contemplating whether the necklace combo or blush combo would trade better... no idea.


----------



## VivGee (May 20, 2012)

Wow! Three triple trades in like 5 mins!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have about three days left. the offer is gone now anyway. I actually really like the RJ bracelet; I'm just worried it will be too big. My wrists are like scary small


 That's one of my fears too! I can't even wear bangles because they just slip right off. The really cute leaf bangles were waaay too big for my wrists aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I'm waiting to see if I get the bird earrings. If I don't, I'm taking your trade so leave it up hun!


okay sounds good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's one of my fears too! I can't even wear bangles because they just slip right off. The really cute leaf bangles were waaay too big for my wrists aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oooo the stretchy one? the fact that it's stretchy probably means it's small to begin with right? so that it's one size fits all? but who knows...maybe you an find the measurements on their website (if not on the LBB description)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's one of my fears too! I can't even wear bangles because they just slip right off. The really cute leaf bangles were waaay too big for my wrists aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


really? bah, i'm glad I traded them then. I REALLY wanted them but I have super small wrists...everyone i've met is able to overlap their thumb and forefinger around them lol


----------



## DonnaJ (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna, I have the double bangle trade in for the Betsey bird earrings. I have an offer on the $20 single bangle for $22 lipgloss. Should I take the lipgloss and offer that along with the $22 shell bangle for the bird earrings? I really want them!


 I'm not sure, because like I said earlier, I don't think that there are many LBBers who really like makeup. I'd keep trading up and just offer higher value jewelry though. I don't remember what I traded to get the earrings, but I think it was like $45-50 two item trade.


----------



## mandyblair (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone remember what time they post the new items in the gallery on Monday?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oooo the stretchy one? the fact that it's stretchy probably means it's small to begin with right? so that it's one size fits all? but who knows...maybe you an find the measurements on their website (if not on the LBB description)


 Oh no I meant the $26 ZAD leaf bangles, the one that comes with a set of 3!


----------



## geniabeme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember what time they post the new items in the gallery on Monday?


 Early. It was like 6am EST on Monday when I got my bag last week!


----------



## sparrklee (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember what time they post the new items in the gallery on Monday?


 I could be making this up, but I might have read somewhere 1AM PST.


----------



## mandyblair (May 20, 2012)

Oh boy!  *yawn*  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Early. It was like 6am EST on Monday when I got my bag last week!


ooo it was 3am for me central time!


----------



## mandyblair (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooo it was 3am for me central time!


 Oh, really?!  I'm on CST, too, so maybe I'll stay up.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

i've been staring at my items for almost a week lol im starting to doubt if i even like any of them haha


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been staring at my items for almost a week lol im starting to doubt if i even like any of them haha


I love your bag! you have so many items and all of them are cute!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love your bag! you have so many items and all of them are cute!


aww thanks! It's a bit overwhelming though lol the value is now at $415 with 11 items!!! I've never had more than 7 shipped to me haha. I'm feeling like 11 is too much...but everything I have is high enough that i'm not sure what I would consolidate to...it would have to be a bag and I don't want a bag! I'm trying $70+ trades for the betsey necklace but no one seems to want to give it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

Lbb just informed someone that the Nila anthony bag will be available on tuesday! Don't think I can wait that long!


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aww thanks! It's a bit overwhelming though lol the value is now at $415 with 11 items!!! I've never had more than 7 shipped to me haha. I'm feeling like 11 is too much...but everything I have is high enough that i'm not sure what I would consolidate to...it would have to be a bag and I don't want a bag! I'm trying $70+ trades for the betsey necklace but no one seems to want to give it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What are you offering for it?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

LOL Vivian, my BF thinks you are 12, he saw me looking at your bag and he's liek ummm "duck? cats? house necklace?"  i was like hush those are all cute!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are you offering for it?


the gorjana, and then a mixture of the wave necklace, mesh necklace, and blush

maybe i should try the last three together? that'e be like...$80 for a $45 necklace...bah.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Vivian, my BF thinks you are 12, he saw me looking at your bag and he's liek ummm "duck? cats? house necklace?"  i was like hush those are all cute!


 I love all her stuff and I'll be 49 next month....a very immature 49 I guess! LMAO!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the gorjana, and then a mixture of the wave necklace, mesh necklace, and blush
> ...


 Sheesh! I already think that $70 is overkill for a $45 necklace. These people do not want to give it up for anything! Is it sold out?


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the gorjana, and then a mixture of the wave necklace, mesh necklace, and blush
> ...


 wow thats a pretty good offer, im surprised no ones taking it


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sheesh! I already think that $70 is overkill for a $45 necklace. These people do not want to give it up for anything! Is it sold out?


 ugh i know. i'm also going after the claire gorjana necklace but they won't take my $71 offers...so I may just go all out and do $80-90 for that since it's worth $71.  I'm not sure if they're sold out of the BJ one but I don't have enough time to start a new bag before I leave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sheesh! I already think that $70 is overkill for a $45 necklace. These people do not want to give it up for anything! Is it sold out?


 Wait, it's this one right?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1445/betsey-johnson-polka-dot-heart-necklace

There has got to be someone who intends to open a new bag sometime soon, they need to open with this and make the trade with you so that you both get what you want. They'll have more items to play with and you'll have the necklace you're waiting on to ship.


----------



## VivGee (May 21, 2012)

> LOL Vivian, my BF thinks you are 12, he saw me looking at your bag and he's liek ummm "duck? cats? house necklace?"Â  i was like hush those are all cute!


 LOL! That's awesome! Tell him I have a toddler who I like to impress with fun jewelry. And also that I'm all kinds of fantastic. Then stick your tonge out.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

yayyyy i got the earrings i wanted!!! at least I like them better than the two necklaces I had


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, it's this one right?
> 
> ...


 i know! I just traded the two necklaces I had but I still have the gorjana + blush offer going for it which is a good $71 offer


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

I can't believe how bad the photo is for this necklace, especially since you showed it to me on alltherageonline's website. Just look at the photoshopped mannequin photo. This thing has a super long chain and they are not showing that! Unless they sell two versions of this one with the long chain and the one at LBB with a shorter one?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1682/all-the-rage-long-tassel-necklace


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayyyy i got the earrings i wanted!!! at least I like them better than the two necklaces I had


 Glad I could help! I figured someone would accept my trade for the bracelet &amp; I could get the earrings back if I want to. I have more than two days left so I hope I do!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I could help! I figured someone would accept my trade for the bracelet &amp; I could get the earrings back if I want to. I have more than two days left so I hope I do!


 Aaaand they just did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! I made an accidental double trade from my iPhone! SO gonna cancel this in the morning.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHH! I made an accidental double trade from my iPhone! SO gonna cancel this in the morning.


 I thought that had to be a mistake!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

A *HUGE* mistake. I went to cancel it THE SECOND after I put it through but the person who accepted did so instantly. Words cannot express how depressed I am over it. I already wrote them an email and if it's not cancelled by the time their office hours start I will call them to cancel. U.G.H.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

The sad part is I swear I only pressed one item, to trade colors, and when it sent, I noticed it sent the double offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I only wanted to trade colors of the pouch, not a pouch and my beloved gold and brown cuff. I lost $20 and an extra item.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

Tuesday? I could swear the new items were on Monday last week?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sad part is I swear I only pressed one item, to trade colors, and when it sent, I noticed it sent the double offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I only wanted to trade colors of the pouch, not a pouch and my beloved gold and brown cuff. I lost $20 and an extra item.


 That sounds similar to what happened to me and what happened to Stephanie. The trades we thought we made were different than the one that actually was made. So I do think there is a glitch.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tuesday? I could swear the new items were on Monday last week?


 Most of the new stuff comes out on Monday but there is always a few things randomly thrown out there the rest of the week.


----------



## Generalissima (May 21, 2012)

Wow I just cannot get rid of this mineralogie eyeshadow. Its funny I signed up yesterday and I'm so addicted already


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sad part is I swear I only pressed one item, to trade colors, and when it sent, I noticed it sent the double offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I only wanted to trade colors of the pouch, not a pouch and my beloved gold and brown cuff. I lost $20 and an extra item.


Dont worry, it happened with me too a few weeks back, and they cancelled my bag..it can be very upsetting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

oh no!! i'm sorry Leilani!! at least now you can play with the new items if you like any of them!

I can't believe only 2 people have brought in new items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my bag closes in 5 hours, I was hoping that someone would come in with something I like so I can trade my gorjana snowflake + blush for it


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I just cannot get rid of this mineralogie eyeshadow. Its funny I signed up yesterday and I'm so addicted already


 I try to avoid all the beauty products on LBB. Just because we love makeup, we're at MUT after all, doesn't mean every woman is impressed by it. Even so, if you mean the mineralogie quad, that seemed to be trading well for awhile and should trade at least slightly up. Are you putting out trade offers or just sitting back waiting for people to offer them to you?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

What do you all think of this one?

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2194/street-level-large-solid-tote

It sure could use a few more photos. It looks like a messy blob of a bag to me, but I have a feeling that in person I would like it, it's probably nice and soft and slouchy. I also think that "tote" is the wrong word for it, it looks more like a duffel, satchel, or even bowling ball bag style. I wish I knew the actual name that Street Level gives for this so I could look up more pictures and maybe videos.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

> Most of the new stuff comes out on Monday but there is always a few things randomly thrown out there the rest of the week.


 Yes, I remember that but I've seen less then a dozen new items added. Ah well. I dont need another bag anyway


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you all think of this one?
> 
> ...


Yea i always google the bags before making a purchase on lbb. I considered it too...the inside is cute!


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

I feel like I'm not getting some of the offers i see on the newsfeed...does that ever happen?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I'm not getting some of the offers i see on the newsfeed...does that ever happen?


 I don't know, but I've seen some like that, where I was like, "Wait! I would have taken that!" Then I'm left wondering if I'm not checking my offers soon enough, but maybe like you said, I'm just not receiving them all either.


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen some like that, where I was like, "Wait! I would have taken that!" Then I'm left wondering if I'm not checking my offers soon enough, but maybe like you said, I'm just not receiving them all either.


I've noticed it happening before too...even when I haven't left my laptop, thought I didn't refresh quick enough or something. But these happened within a span of a few seconds so I'm pretty sure I just didn't get them


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

How does the ZAD spike necklace trade?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

Well, I'm back up to 4 items thanks to a generous 2 for 1 last night, and I got the really pretty red/red stripes Nila Anthony bag, but I still have that bummed out feeling because I can't help but think I would have had all of this *PLUS* one more item. lol. I shot CS another email this morning explaining in detail what happened (my email last night was very frantic that I needed it cancelled, lol) and how I found another person's post on FB about something super similar happening to her at the EXACT same time it happened to me. I said that I would keep this bag if I could get back what was lost (my brown and gold $20 cuff). If not, I think I'll go ahead and cancel. I like where this bag is going but the missing item is going to keep bothering me.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you all think of this one?
> 
> ...


 I love it! I would love that bag in any color. 

Also, for some reason every item always says 5 of 10 remaining. Is that a glitch on my end or is everyone seeing that as well?


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! I would love that bag in any color.
> 
> Also, for some reason every item always says 5 of 10 remaining. Is that a glitch on my end or is everyone seeing that as well?


Nope. not a glitch on your side, most of their items say 5 of 10 remaining....idk why though :S


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I'm back up to 4 items thanks to a generous 2 for 1 last night, and I got the really pretty red/red stripes Nila Anthony bag, but I still have that bummed out feeling because I can't help but think I would have had all of this *PLUS* one more item. lol. I shot CS another email this morning explaining in detail what happened (my email last night was very frantic that I needed it cancelled, lol) and how I found another person's post on FB about something super similar happening to her at the EXACT same time it happened to me. I said that I would keep this bag if I could get back what was lost (my brown and gold $20 cuff). If not, I think I'll go ahead and cancel. I like where this bag is going but the missing item is going to keep bothering me.


yeah that's how I felt about my last bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2012)

Argh, I was excited all of yesterday thinking about Monday and new items/trading more and it's just as boring as ever.

Sorry to hear about your screwy trade Leilani, that suckc.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh, I was excited all of yesterday thinking about Monday and new items/trading more and it's just as boring as ever.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your screwy trade Leilani, that suckc.


Yeah I remember last month during this time being realy boring too...I think it's because it's the end of the month


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

what kind of offers does the gorjana horseshoe neckalce get?


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

And the betsey frog drop earrings?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

ahhh alright guys i'm canceling my offer on the house necklace soon because my bag ships in 3 hours!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the betsey frog drop earrings?


not good. i have them, but only because I like them


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh alright guys i'm canceling my offer on the house necklace soon because my bag ships in 3 hours!


yaay! you got it! so happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh alright guys i'm canceling my offer on the house necklace soon because my bag ships in 3 hours!


 Took me a million years to decide, but I just woke up and ran to my comp and accepted.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Took me a million years to decide, but I just woke up and ran to my comp and accepted.


 haha that's okay! I figured you guys were still mulling over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yaay! you got it! so happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I actually just wanted it so I could try and work my way to other necklaces I want lol that's why I needed time before my bag ships  It's super cute but I didn't realize it was 32 inches (really long) someone is offering me the branch earrings that I also made that offer on so I may take that since i've really wanted them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

I just spoke to Dan at LBB about a few things when it came to the issue that happened to me and a few other girls. They are trying really hard to figure out if it's a glitch.

He had a few questions for me and encouraged me to ask you guys about some of his ideas...

Would you guys like a pop up screen that asked to confirm 2 for 1 trades?

Would you guys like a pop up screen to confirm every trade?

And a few random questions...

Would you guys like another LBB site for $29.95 that had only jewelry? Your bag would start with two pieces.

Would you guys like a $99 LBB site with more premium merchandise?

Do you think either of those options would kill the $49 LBB site and make them lose customers? 

He also said that while the ncLA polish/wraps do EXTREMELY well, as does Butter London, they noticed the Michael Marcus nail polish moves VERY slowly and I told him yes, that they don't trade very well. He wanted a list of things that we don't care for and that we don't think trades well so they can reevaluate the merchandise they put on LBB. I mentioned the black bib necklaces and told him I'd email him out a list. hahaha. He called me right when I got out of the car from my morning drive so I wasn't on my game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

OMG, I was offered the Tinkerbell necklace for my hat, and was going to accept the offer after I got off of the phone. When I came back the girl who offered it to me got a two for one worth $50 with two great items for that necklace. UGGGGGH! LMAO. 




 This is not my lucky LBB. Not at all.


----------



## CaliMel (May 21, 2012)

Would you guys like a pop up screen that asked to confirm 2 for 1 trades?   Yes, that would be nice if it had a confirmation screen!

Would you guys like a pop up screen to confirm every trade?  I think it would be better if there was something like this. Sure it would be a little annoying, but I'd rather there be a second safety in case people accidentally click.

And a few random questions...

Would you guys like another LBB site for $29.95 that had only jewelry? Your bag would start with two pieces.  I would like the only jewelry bag, but I would prefer to start with 3 pieces than 2. Even if it cost $10 more.

Would you guys like a $99 LBB site with more premium merchandise?  Yes, but what constitutes more "premium" stuff. What brands?

Do you think either of those options would kill the $49 LBB site and make them lose customers? I don't think it would kill the site, it's smarter to have a lower and a higher price level as well. That way people can choose what they can afford instead of being locked in to just one price. As long as the merchandise was not drastically worse on the mid level one than it was on the higher, it would be fine.

He also said that while the ncLA polish/wraps do EXTREMELY well, as does Butter London, they noticed the Michael Marcus nail polish moves VERY slowly and I told him yes, that they don't trade very well. He wanted a list of things that we don't care for and that we don't think trades well so they can reevaluate the merchandise they put on LBB. I mentioned the black bib necklaces and told him I'd email him out a list. hahaha. He called me right when I got out of the car from my morning drive so I wasn't on my game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The bib necklaces, those neon bracelets, the nail polish, the makeup brushes/eyeliners/lip glosses/body products do not trade nearly as well as the jewelry does, at least in my experience.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

I'd love to have different options. Couldn't always afford 100 but in between them I could do 30 and 50 bags I would get annoyed with so many pop ups.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

I personally would not pay 29.95 for a bag that was only starting me with 2 pieces of jewelry.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

I think there should be a "are you sure?" pop up when you are going to be losing a lot of "retail value" in a trade. Like if what you are trying to trade is going to be a $20+ trade down.


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

A pop up to confirm a two-for-one would be good, but I think it's overkill and would get annoying for every trade.

I think it would be nice to have bag cost/size/quality options, but I'm not sure how that would effect the trading on the current LBB.

This reminds me of a conversation I just had with my husband... he has been watching me trade on LBB for the past week and finally said he wished there were sites like this for all kinds of things (he specifically said video games and software) and I kind of wish that too, except I think we'd both end up unemployed and broke if there were!


----------



## TonyaK (May 21, 2012)

I would love to see an all jewelry option for $29.99. I don't think it would take too much business away from the main site if they expand a little. I would love to see them add more fashion scarves, belts, vases, figurines, framed pictures, ect... It would be a rare occasion that I would spend $99. Maybe as an occasional splurge. I wouldn't mind if they did a separate makeup/bath &amp; body one too.

IMO they can get rid of the bib necklaces, blue/yellow and brown bangles, yellow and gray bangles, the seed bead Ben Anum necklaces. I'm sure there's more, I just can't think of them right now.


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there should be a "are you sure?" pop up when you are going to be losing a lot of "retail value" in a trade. Like if what you are trying to trade is going to be a $20+ trade down.


 I love that idea!


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there should be a "are you sure?" pop up when you are going to be losing a lot of "retail value" in a trade. Like if what you are trying to trade is going to be a $20+ trade down.


 I love that idea!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the ZAD spike necklace trade?


 Really difficult to get rid of.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Dan at LBB about a few things when it came to the issue that happened to me and a few other girls. They are trying really hard to figure out if it's a glitch.
> 
> ...


 I haven't joined yet (waiting for my vacation check, LOL) but I definitely think a confirmation screen would be best in both cases. I'd be devastated if I accidentally traded away something I loved.

A jewelry only one would be great for jewelry fans. I hate jewelry (for the most part, though there have been some  necklaces on there recently I've actually liked) so I obviously wouldn't be the target audience, but I bet there would be lots who would love it.

A more premium site might kill the $49 site, though...I feel like it might take away some of the "good" stuff from the main site, and thus it wouldn't have as much appeal. And, $99, it would be out of the price range of many, and it would be frustrating. HOWEVER, if they planned to keep the same quality brands and items on the main site, then the $99 addition would be awesome.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what kind of offers does the gorjana horseshoe neckalce get?


 Hard to say, sometimes it trades great with two item offers and all that, sometimes it seems to only trade down slightly. It's wonderful though when you are trying to make a two item trade for a bag or nicer piece of jewelry, definitely not a stinker like the Ben Amun $50 necklaces.


----------



## VivGee (May 21, 2012)

WEEEEEEEEEEE I just shipped!! Thank you ladies for all your awesomeness. Mwah!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Dan at LBB about a few things when it came to the issue that happened to me and a few other girls. They are trying really hard to figure out if it's a glitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

Alright here are my answers -

I agree I would want 3 pieces of jewelry (since they tend to not be as expensive as bags) for 29.95. And II dont' think it would hurt the regular one to have an all jewelry one because a LOT of people want bags...rarely to people want just jewelry. So I think a lot of people would still prefer the option of having a $50 bag with everything to trade for. I don't think the $99 one is a good idea unless you are getting at least $200 in your starting bag, even then I think the reason a lot of people are on this site is to save money.  So I think the better option would be to pay $99 for two bags in one (pick 2 main items etc.)

Regarding the things that dont' trade...honestly I think they would trade if they just put accurate photos on. those mannequin ones aren't accurate!! i've noticed that the more we post pictures of the items on other sites here, the more LBBers decide they want what used to be a "reject" item.


----------



## VivGee (May 21, 2012)

> I think there should be a "are you sure?" pop up whenÂ you are going to be losing a lot of "retail value" in a trade. Like if what you are trying to trade is going to be a $20+ trade down.Â


 This sounds good!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

Also I have a question...how come when I see swatches of Cargo blushes online it says made in Italy but mine say made in Canada?


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

I've tried to post this several times, but my posts are apparently being held for moderation... so sorry if this shows up over and over!

Need some advice... would any of these be a good trade in order to keep trading up, or should I hold out for something better?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

Ahhh Jessica I almost took your offer for the blush lol (for my marie chavez earrings) but I can't wear that color of blush! It's too much like a bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they had the old ones back that didn't have the half bronzer type thing going on! I think that's what keeps me from getting those beach blushes


----------



## bloo (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Dan at LBB about a few things when it came to the issue that happened to me and a few other girls. They are trying really hard to figure out if it's a glitch.
> 
> ...


 I like the formula now. $50 bucks is a lot, but you do get great deals. Though I don't know if I could justify $100 just for a higher named brand. Did he say anything about the delights? What happened to those?

I also don't really like the idea of only limited myself to jewelry. So I'm not a fan of that idea either. 

I think the problem with the MM polish is that there are just too many out there and they have very similar colors. There are less NCLA polishes and there are more varieties in colors. 

For pop ups. I though we had one to confirm a trade when accepting, but not with sending out. I think it would be nice to get an extra pop up for 2fors, but might get a bit annoying with every trade, especially since I send out a lot.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Regarding the things that dont' trade...honestly I think they would trade if they just put accurate photos on. those mannequin ones aren't accurate!! i've noticed that the more we post pictures of the items on other sites here, the more LBBers decide they want what used to be a "reject" item.


 This right here is a very important observation! Completely agree!


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh Jessica I almost took your offer for the blush lol (for my marie chavez earrings) but I can't wear that color of blush! It's too much like a bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they had the old ones back that didn't have the half bronzer type thing going on! I think that's what keeps me from getting those beach blushes


 Oooh darn! 

I hope I made the right choice taking the 2 item trade, already ditched the blush but now nearly ALL my items are at the dreaded $30 mark!


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard to say, sometimes it trades great with two item offers and all that, sometimes it seems to only trade down slightly. It's wonderful though when you are trying to make a two item trade for a bag or nicer piece of jewelry, definitely not a stinker like the Ben Amun $50 necklaces.


Thank you Donna, you are always soo helpful!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

UGHHHHH she totally looked at my "loves" I WANT THIS TRADE!! Ughhhh I have to stay strong.





Those hoops were my original main item for this bag...but then again...I almost canceled this bag so I could get the moon necklace as my main item lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

:*( I want those steve madden glasses...I wish I could start another bag bahhh but i'd only have 1 day to ship it lol


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

Some one has 22 plus items in their bag right now!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some one has 22 plus items in their bag right now!


 !!!!! Link us to her bag lol


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/37886

Lol I think they lost two...


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !!!!! Link us to her bag lol


 Yes! I have to see this!!!


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !!!!! Link us to her bag lol


 http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/37886


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/37886
> 
> Lol I think they lost two...


 Oh my Lord! How is she keeping track of all of that! I'm jealous but also I'd be so overwhelmed. I'd have to trade it all down, with two and three item trades, but she has the perfect bag for that too!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/37886
> 
> Lol I think they lost two...


 Oh em geeeeeeee.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Dan at LBB about a few things when it came to the issue that happened to me and a few other girls. They are trying really hard to figure out if it's a glitch.
> 
> ...


 Definitely would not want to confirm every trade. I like the idea of a popup if it exceeds a certain $$ amount.  I would love to be able to block single trades as well. Be it per item or based on $$. As much as I usually wind up with mostly jewelry, I don't think I'd go for a just jewelry site.  I like the chance of picking up items I typically wouldn't consider. Probably wouldn't go for a $99 site as I'm not that into handbags. The jewelry would have to be really nice.

Better pictures would definitely make some items trade better. Those nail polishes would trade better if the market wasn't flooded. Supply &amp; demand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

grrr someone is offering me a $28 necklace for my $22 collar...but i have no time to trade with it!!! I'll just have to say no...i have less than an hour left. I'd ship but i'm waiting to see if a trade goes through (the branch earrings for the person's claire gorjana)


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my Lord! How is she keeping track of all of that! I'm jealous but also I'd be so overwhelmed. I'd have to trade it all down, with two and three item trades, but she has the perfect bag for that too!


 Lol i'm jealous too! I don't understand how she did it! She must have had an amazing starting bag or something...idk....and she gained another item after I posted this lol


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/37886


ohhhh yeah i've been keeping an eye on her as well lol

I'm pretty sure she has too accounts the other one is her full name


----------



## sparrklee (May 21, 2012)

I apparently can't add time because I thought I had a couple more hours lol

Here's my LBB:


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol i'm jealous too! I don't understand how she did it! She must have had an amazing starting bag or something...idk....and she gained another item after I posted this lol


 She probably sent some things back and had extra items as credits, and possibly the Klout perk too, and maybe a great starting bag on top of it all. No matter how she did it she's soooooo lucky! No doubt she's a good trader too.


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of items.  Very jealous... I just don't have the skills! I'm pretty sure I've traded with her several times...


----------



## maryissa (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if they email you once they've received the items you've returned?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

Okay i shipped my bag...all the trades I was waiting on rejected my offers haha









Total value - $406


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they email you once they've received the items you've returned?


They e-mailed me, and it was 3 days after I sent them out


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay i shipped my bag...all the trades I was waiting on rejected my offers haha
> 
> ...


 
You will be the best accesorized woman in Italy! So many nice pieces!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You will be the best accesorized woman in Italy! So many nice pieces!


ahhh I know! I'm shocked that I ended up with such a high value and so many things! Maybe going after jewelry is the way to go


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

All of the trade offers I made disappeared on two of my items! UGGGGH!


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay i shipped my bag...all the trades I was waiting on rejected my offers haha
> 
> ...


 Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

Leilani, I just thought of something else they could do to improve the site. Could you tell them that they need to do a better job at randomizing the 2-4 extras that go into each bag. They make it difficult to trade when they give everyone the same items. It is a trading site after all, so we all need to have as many different items as possible to fit everyones individual tastes instead of giving us all candles, or the same earrings, or the way they flooded the site with the Marcus nail polish, etc.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

AHHH I got my 5th LBB in the mail!! LOVE LOVE the duex lux bow clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll post pictures tonight, I have to catch the bus soon.

It's not nearly as big as I thought it would be, perfect size for carring, the inside is a deep beautiful green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

the laptop case is nice, though bulky and padded. but this means it'll keep the computer securely in place haha.

also the robert rose metal multiple chain necklace is GORGEOUS!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, I just thought of something else they could do to improve the site. Could you tell them that they need to do a better job at randomizing the 2-4 extras that go into each bag. They make it difficult to trade when they give everyone the same items. It is a trading site after all, so we all need to have as many different items as possible to fit everyones individual tastes instead of giving us all candles, or the same earrings, or the way they flooded the site with the Marcus nail polish, etc.


 Also an option to request two items from someone's bag would be SUPER helpful!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

Anyone want the purple $39 briannafaye logo scarf? I don't even wear scarves lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want the purple $39 briannafaye logo scarf? I don't even wear scarves lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wish I had a bag open for that trade. Those scarves are gigantic and beautiful. I don't wear scarves either, but I want that one. I'd just like to start getting a few more accessories like scarves as finishing pieces for my outfits.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want the purple $39 briannafaye logo scarf? I don't even wear scarves lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Meeeee. But I doubt I have anything you'd want to trade for.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

Woot! Traded the scarf for the duck speakers (hey, desperate measures call for desperate times!) even though it was a $19 trade down, i got the scarf by trading a sakroots cosmetic pouch ($20) for it, so it kind of cancels out... PLUS the duck speaker is friggin awesome.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

I have to say that I agree with DonnaJ 99% on the topic of what to improve ETC. However. I don't consider the products we're getting to be Premium brands, so if the brands for the 50.00 bag would remain the same I would love to see a 99.00 bag.

I would hate to see any options to block trade requests (so you could only see 2+ item offers). That would completely ruin the spirit of the site.

The girl that had 11 items. She started out with six so I can see it happening.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> All of the trade offers I made disappeared on two of my items! UGGGGH!


 This had happened to me tons of times. Another issue they said was not their fault...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> I have to say that I agree with DonnaJ 99% on the topic of what to improve ETC. However. I don't consider the products we're getting to be Premium brands, so if the brands for the 50.00 bag would remain the same I would love to see a 99.00 bag. I would hate to see any options to block trade requests (so you could only see 2+ item offers). That would completely ruin the spirit of the site. The girl that had 11 items. She started out with six so I can see it happening.


 Yeah I started with six after my clout and had 11at one point


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2012)

I think they need an option to purchase another bag while yours is open for when new stuff you love comes into the gallery. It would extend all of your items for another week but you could only do it once to prevent people from extending bags out for months on end.

For trading I would prefer a three column system with your things to the far left, empty box in the middle and what your are trading for on the right. As you chose what you wanted to trade it would take it out of your list and put it in the middle. That way you could see exactly what you are trading and what your bag would look like after that trade.

I personally wouldn't do either of the proposed sights because I hardly ever want all jewelry and I believe a premium site would take merchandise from the $50 site and it would be hard for me to afford.


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want the purple $39 briannafaye logo scarf? I don't even wear scarves lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what do you want in exchange?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

Ooooo another thing I would like to see is a button to bring up all the trade offers you had passed on that are still available. Sometimes we change our minds about an item and decide it would be better to trade after all, but all those offers are lost!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooo another thing I would like to see is a button to bring up all the trade offers you had passed on that are still available. Sometimes we change our minds about an item and decide it would be better to trade after all, but all those offers are lost!


 I DEFINITELY agree with this one! Sometimes i think i love something so I pass on every single offer, but then I realize I don't like it and I wish the old offers were still there :/


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

Oh and on the "premium" idea, I would only pay for that if the item I was picking was worth over the $99 price tag, and even then it'd be something I rarely did. And how would the trading work if these spin offs happened? I think it could greatly affect the popularity of the normal bag, and eventually hurt lbb over all.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

Oh definitely, the 99/bag would be a rarity for those of us that utilize the 50/bag but still, I can be a purse snob so I'd use it now and then for higher end purses.


----------



## geniabeme (May 21, 2012)

If I were to have a promo code to give out to my blog readers... which would you prefer? 10% off the total (ends up to be free shipping I believe) or an extra item in your bag worth up to $25? Please let me know and I can make it happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to have a promo code to give out to my blog readers... which would you prefer? 10% off the total (ends up to be free shipping I believe) or an extra item in your bag worth up to $25? Please let me know and I can make it happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Could we get the extra item even if we aren't first time buyers?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to have a promo code to give out to my blog readers... which would you prefer? 10% off the total (ends up to be free shipping I believe) or an extra item in your bag worth up to $25? Please let me know and I can make it happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Extra item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

extra item!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to have a promo code to give out to my blog readers... which would you prefer? 10% off the total (ends up to be free shipping I believe) or an extra item in your bag worth up to $25? Please let me know and I can make it happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Extra item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could we get the extra item even if we aren't first time buyers?


 Good question, let me ask. Seems like extra item is the popular choice!


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

Extra item for sure! So much potential.


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

OMG, I cannot believe how many offers I have had trying to give me the All the Rage Large Beaded Cuff. I am avoiding that thing like the plague...


----------



## geniabeme (May 21, 2012)

Yay! They said they can do extra item code for existing members as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! They said they can do extra item code for existing members as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG! That is amazing! Can't wait to open up a new bag after my current one with that + a referral!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! They said they can do extra item code for existing members as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yay!! too bad I won't be able to open another bag till september  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  think you can swing another code then? haha

we should try to get a MuT member code when I get back lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay!! too bad I won't be able to open another bag till september  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  think you can swing another code then? haha
> ...


 Us MuTers should get a special promo code... free items? LOL I wish!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to have a promo code to give out to my blog readers... which would you prefer? 10% off the total (ends up to be free shipping I believe) or an extra item in your bag worth up to $25? Please let me know and I can make it happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Extra item for sure! WOOHOO!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! They said they can do extra item code for existing members as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG SUPER DUPER YAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 21, 2012)

My first bag just came in. The zad beaded necklace is shorter than I thought. Where the chain ends in the photo is where the clasp is, but it's my fault for not looking at the measurements. Without the extension it falls just below the collar bone. I'll post photos in the other thread later.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My first bag just came in. The zad beaded necklace is shorter than I thought. Where the chain ends in the photo is where the clasp is, but it's my fault for not looking at the measurements. Without the extension it falls just below the collar bone. I'll post photos in the other thread later.


this is how all the necklaces are in their pictures, they make them look longer by detaching the chain and cutting off the top (so you can't see if it's attached or not). this adds a good 3-4 inches to what the length actually is


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I cannot believe how many offers I have had trying to give me the All the Rage Large Beaded Cuff. I am avoiding that thing like the plague...


 I guess I'm the only person who likes those!! I have both colors.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

you guys..what do I do now without LBB? I feel lost lol


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

Just shipped my bag... YAY! The retail value is somewhere over $300.. I can't remember the exact amount


----------



## geniabeme (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys..what do I do now without LBB? I feel lost lol


 I know how you feel!! I'm waiting for the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

Ugh, my bag is just going in circles, making no progress.  How do you guys do it??


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, my bag is just going in circles, making no progress.  How do you guys do it??


I have good and bad days...some days I seriously don't make a single trade haha somedays I make like 10!


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

any idea how the michael marcus mauve eye shadow does...idk if i should trade my zad pastel beaded necklace for it....looking to trade up


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

I don't think those eyeshadows trade at all...i'd be careful and only get them if you want them.

So I have $10 of amazon credit from my swagbucks account. LBB has made me such a Cargo addict that I asked myself "should I get x-men first class for my 3 months in italy? Or a Cargo blush?" hahaha sigh.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

I miss having a LBB open... what am I going to do!!!!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

So my firstBag came today. Pleased with everything but the Zad glitter bangle. As I feared it decided I have huge man hands and won't fit... But I LOVE it!! so sad. I'll get photos for the photo thread tomorrow. I have another bag due here Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys..what do I do now without LBB? I feel lost lol


 You can trade on my account. I'm going to be mia for a day or two and I'll lose the trading time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

I currently have an offer to give up my Betsey Johnson earrings for the RJ Graziano Tassel Earrings.  How do those trade?

I'd love to get one of the Jelly Satchel's in my bag... How hard is that going to be?


----------



## geniabeme (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think those eyeshadows trade at all...i'd be careful and only get them if you want them.
> 
> So I have $10 of amazon credit from my swagbucks account. LBB has made me such a Cargo addict that I asked myself "should I get x-men first class for my 3 months in italy? Or a Cargo blush?" hahaha sigh.


 CARGO!! I have a swagbucks account but don't use it.. is it worth it??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So my firstBag came today. Pleased with everything but the Zad glitter bangle. As I feared it decided I have huge man hands and won't fit... But I LOVE it!! so sad.
> 
> I'll get photos for the photo thread tomorrow.
> ...


 I have huge hands too, so I feel your pain. In fact, one reason I am not a jewelry fan is because it all looks stupid on me, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (May 21, 2012)

I had to do it...I shipped my bag. But now I am seriously considering opening another bag with the hopes that I can grab the new Nila Buckle Satchel in Nude...oh man I didn't think I was obsessed.


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

Took a 10 minutes shower and missed the best trade I was offered all day.  Today is just not my day!!


----------



## kloudes (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to do it...I shipped my bag. But now I am seriously considering opening another bag with the hopes that I can grab the new Nila Buckle Satchel in Nude...oh man I didn't think I was obsessed.


 That is a super cute bag!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CARGO!! I have a swagbucks account but don't use it.. is it worth it??


let's just say i've gotten $200 worth of amazon credit in the last 2 years lol

edit: i usually watch the videos while i'm doing work, that helps a lot. and I did that blockbuster and netflix offer which was like almost $20 in credit there


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you just use it every time you google search, it's not hard to earn a $5 Amazon credit in a not terribly long amount of time. I'm just a casual user but I think I've earned something like $45 altogether in the last year!
> ...


that could work, if you used it every time you search for a man


----------



## Generalissima (May 21, 2012)

So question..I've been reading girls say they were going to cancel a bag. How does this work? I just made an account and over the past two days made some pretty abysmal trades. Can I cancel and start over or do I just live with it and look forward to the next bag?


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! They said they can do extra item code for existing members as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be awesome!  My bag is ending today and I don't know how I am going to handle waiting until the first to open another bag!  I mentioned that to my husband and he was like...seriously you can't wait like 10 days?!


----------



## sarinator (May 21, 2012)

I'm kind of in the same boat - this is my first month using LBB, and I've traded up to the point of just having two bags - one of which I don't really want because I already have something really similar. I'd love to trade my zig zag bag for a pair of aviators and some kind of jewelry. I just feel like I want more than two things in my first bag... I didn't really trade my first few days and now I've just got a couple days left


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat - this is my first month using LBB, and I've traded up to the point of just having two bags - one of which I don't really want because I already have something really similar. I'd love to trade my zig zag bag for a pair of aviators and some kind of jewelry. I just feel like I want more than two things in my first bag... I didn't really trade my first few days and now I've just got a couple days left


 Which one? I'll trade you. I really want a bag! What's your LBB name?


----------



## sarinator (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one? I'll trade you. I really want a bag! What's your LBB name?


The black and white Street Level Zig Zag - I have no idea what my LBB name is - give me yours and I'll add you


----------



## koolcryyss (May 21, 2012)

Whats the conversion? is it 100 swagbucks per dollar?


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The black and white Street Level Zig Zag - I have no idea what my LBB name is - give me yours and I'll add you


 Megan Elliott


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whats the conversion? is it 100 swagbucks per dollar?


450 per $5 amazon credit


----------



## lushtoblush (May 21, 2012)

It's Megan Elliott...my comment is being held for moderation since I'm new


----------



## javagirl87 (May 21, 2012)

So apparently it wasn't LBB that was keeping me from finishing my last paper...i'm just not motivated to write it at all haha


----------



## sana riaz (May 21, 2012)

Anyone interested in the urban expression sequin ipad sleeve, let me know!


----------



## teegardenbr (May 21, 2012)

_My trading ended! How do I get that picture of everything I got like you girls are posting on here?_


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _My trading ended! How do I get that picture of everything I got like you girls are posting on here?_


 I go to my "trading ended" email, press print screen, then open up paint, and press paste.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 21, 2012)

_Here's what I got! I love large necklaces! &lt;3_





_$295 Total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Here's what I got! I love large necklaces! &lt;3_
> 
> ...


 Love, love, love the Rouge Jardin. You'll have a hard time deciding which one to wear each day! LOL


----------



## skylola123 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So apparently it wasn't LBB that was keeping me from finishing my last paper...i'm just not motivated to write it at all haha


 That is how I felt when I was writing my last research paper. I eventually did finish but I didn't go to sleep until the next day lol


----------



## tweakabell (May 21, 2012)

Yay, you got the frog studs!


----------



## CameyM (May 21, 2012)

Hey Girls, 

I am a long time lurker on here and you guys are a great source for advice and posting pictures of what the items truly look like! I am now on my third bag and not sure if I want to keep it or not ( I recieved 2 credits and 1 Klout). I also want to apologize to anyone if I have super low balled you, but you gotta try you know (or get back at someone offering a $15 nail polish for a $65 bangle)

I'm really trying to get another bag (pretty much any bag) with no luck at all and I've been putting up 2-3 trade offers from $-10 to + $8, it's my first day so I'm not too aggressive yet. But if anyone would like a 2-3 item trade within about the same price range let me know. The only thing i wont part with is my robert rose stone bangles ( I tried so hard to get those last time!)

My name on there is Camey M


----------



## VintageSpade (May 21, 2012)

So I just had to try out the Michael Marcus lipgloss that I reluctantly ended up with in my first bag. Love it. I will be trying to get more. Great pigment, nice feel on the lips, not sticky. Nice


----------



## skylola123 (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if you send the your whole LBB back, I asked for a refund because I do not want "extra items." Does LBB refund you the whole $54.90 or do they subtract the shipping?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> ...


 Hi and welcome, Camey. I pretty much do it the same way, offer a bit under at first, then even or as close to it as I can get, then go higher until I get what I want. The one thing you should be doing is continue to trade up whatever you've got, then make the offer again with the higher priced items (or if you're like me, go for a better item and offer it for that, I get greedy! lol) Several people here have said they got pretty good offers for their stuff money-wise, but were bummed that the offer included eye cream or body lotion. If that is part of your offer, you might want to trade sideways and get a $28 piece of jewelry, or trade slightly down to $26 then back up again. Also if you can get rid of the dreaded $34 necklaces that would be good too. For some reason no one wants the chain fringe (which I actually like and will keep one of these times) or the bib necklaces. Neither trades well and when people see it in a trade they don't like it. Anyway, just keep trading up what you've got and try again, you'll get the bag you want eventually.


----------



## CameyM (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I got lucky right after that post, Betsy frog earrings for the body scrub and then someone finally accepted a +$3 two item trade for the fidelity bag!  Yay! I will work on getting rid of those necklaces and body salve stuff.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I got lucky right after that post, Betsy frog earrings for the body scrub and then someone finally accepted a +$3 two item trade for the fidelity bag!  Yay! I will work on getting rid of those necklaces and body salve stuff.


 You learn after awhile what trades and what doesn't. Just keep watching the news feed, if an item consistently gets lower trades than it's value, you know it's difficult and the person is finally just dumping it for whatever they can get...or if you get stuck with one of those items and offer it for anything in about the same range and still you can't get rid of it. The bib is a little different though, it's more likely to trade up than the chain fringe.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You learn after awhile what trades and what doesn't. Just keep watching the news feed, if an item consistently gets lower trades than it's value, you know it's difficult and the person is finally just dumping it for whatever they can get...or if you get stuck with one of those items and offer it for anything in about the same range and still you can't get rid of it. The bib is a little different though, it's more likely to trade up than the chain fringe.


 I've traded up the chain fringe and/or made equal trades with it on 4 occasions this LBB! It's actually doing decent this time around, don't ask me why. lol. I keep thinking I may get one, one of these days, to see how it looks IRL. It's sort of sexy in a medieval way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've traded up the chain fringe and/or made equal trades with it on 4 occasions this LBB! It's actually doing decent this time around, don't ask me why. lol. I keep thinking I may get one, one of these days, to see how it looks IRL. It's sort of sexy in a medieval way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wonder if it was only doing bad because they flooded the market with them and now that there is a bit less they are trading better? I know I got annoyed a couple times last week when I had something in my bag that traded well and then suddenly I see that they are putting it in all the new bags opened, so I knew the value would drop and I had to trade it quick before that happened. I like those ones, in fact I kind of like all the $34 ones that don't trade. lol


----------



## snllama (May 22, 2012)

I just posted my first bag's content on the photo thread! 

I just noticed the new Street Level large totes!! I love every color!! Oh my god Im tempted to get a bag for the tote. 

But customer service has still not sent me my return shipping label for the moldy Nila!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

The strangest thing ever just happened to me... I don't terribly want to get rid of the black and silver bib necklace! I think it goes really, really, realllllly nice with the black and silver studded bag I have right now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted my first bag's content on the photo thread!
> 
> ...


 I hope they get that shipping label to you soon!


----------



## sana riaz (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The strangest thing ever just happened to me... I don't terribly want to get rid of the black and silver bib necklace! I think it goes really, really, realllllly nice with the black and silver studded bag I have right now!


I remember having it for a bit...it grew on me too!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> The strangest thing ever just happened to me... I don't terribly want to get rid of the black and silver bib necklace! I think it goes really, really, realllllly nice with the black and silver studded bag I have right now!


 I actually like it too, it's not nearly as big ad it looks in th photo (surprise). I just wish the ropes were adjustable so it could be a collar


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

@ skylola - Haha yeah I have a feeling that's what I'll be doing the day before its due. Sometimes I work better under pressure, especially when im not motivated. What field are you in? Sorry I meantto quote your post but it didn't work and im on my phone


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

Okay i'm back home now lol. So I wore the "goddess" earrings all day--which I think look like aquarious/little mermaid/posiedon type things-- and everyone else thought they looks native american and like feathers!!! whhhhhat??


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay i'm back home now lol. So I wore the "goddess" earrings all day--which I think look like aquarious/little mermaid/posiedon type things-- and everyone else thought they looks native american and like feathers!!! whhhhhat??


 Ah great, I bet that's the response I get to them too as people already mistake me for Native American. lol. Did you love the hobo?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Annnnnd I got the new Nila bag I wanted. Hmm, down to two bags and a blush now... 



 But I seriously *needed* this bag as soon as I saw it on the preview. 



 I just read the measurements and it's going to be a BEAST like the other Nila Anthony bag I have. AWESOME SAUCE!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

That said, the first *decent* trade offer I get with multiple items for my black bag will get accepted. If it includes Disney Couture, Gorjana and/or Betsey, even better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Yaaay, I gots a Betsey three for one trade for the bag. Other than my blush, my entire bag is different than it was just one hour ago. 




 Everything is so pretty and girly. lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah great, I bet that's the response I get to them too as people already mistake me for Native American. lol. Did you love the hobo?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You do remind me of some of my cousins. I'm NA. I get mistaken for Latina or Asian a lot. Most NA can pick me out though.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

Camey, if you're still checking here, you're doing great! Now see if you can trade the color block bangle and the large beaded cuff, those are also hard to trade. If they won't trade up, try to go sideways with them (equal value) and then go up with what you get. If you have days and days of trading left, don't get attached to anything you have, and you'll keep going up in value. The only one you might want to hang onto, because Stephanie had the hardest time trying to get it, is the Betsey heart necklace. So if you love it, don't trade it away, that may cost you a lot in trading to get it back. I know you don't want to trade the stone bangles either, so keep those too, although I'd consider it if you get some wicked tempting offer. Also, keep an eye on what LBB is putting into opening bags, if they start putting those stone bangles in everyone's bag, it will be easy for you to get it back later after you have built up more value in your LBB.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

OMG Vivian! I can't believe you got those crystal bracelets for $62. I had to trade $90+ for the ones I got for my sister.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

I'm stuck and can't get out!  Does anyone have any tips to fix this mess I have myself in?  I can't seem to trade up from these items at all.  I've been even trying to trade slightly down for the tassel necklace. How much should i trade down to get these items out of my bag?

Maybe I'm freaking out for nothing since I still have 4 days left.  This is my first time so I pretty much have almost no clue how things work on here. lol Thank you soooo much in advance!


----------



## sana riaz (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you tried trading sideways? With the bib necklace the best option is to trade down for a smaller, more coveted item. You can also try a two for one trade to get a bigger item in your bag and then work from there.


----------



## sana riaz (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried trading sideways? With the bib necklace the best option is to trade down for a smaller, more coveted item. You can also try a two for one trade to get a bigger item in your bag and then work from there.


what kind of offers do you have on the tassle necklace?


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried trading sideways? With the bib necklace the best option is to trade down for a smaller, more coveted item. You can also try a two for one trade to get a bigger item in your bag and then work from there.


 I'll try to do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you!  It's fun to learn more.



> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what kind of offers do you have on the tassle necklace?


 I did decline a few offers at first, but that was because they were fairly low.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The bib sometimes trades up, I'd put in trade offers for the ugly $50 Ben Amun necklaces. Someone might be desperate enough to get rid of it, and then you trade that down in the $35-45 range. The wood necklace I'd try to trade sideways (equal value) it will not go up. Or trade slightly down for something nice in the $26 range and then go up from there. I always avoid the jewelry above about $60 because you never get good offers for it, always lowballs. To save the day, I'd offer it for bags in the $65-75 range and hope someone takes it, or try the Gorjana earrings that are $70 since they are more coveted and then try trading for bags in the $65-80 range.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

By the way, getting bags is almost always the way to go, even if it's not a bag you want, you are more likely to get offers for two to three items, or can make offers for the bag you really want with it. Expensive jewelry (above $60) is not a good idea unless you plan to keep it. There are exceptions to the rule, some of the higher priced jewelry can get good offers, it's just less likely than the bags in the same range.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

I was about to ask what sideways trading was.  It makes total sense. lol

Those are the offers I have for the tassel necklace.   I'll put more offers in after breakfast!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is pretty addicting.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was about to ask what sideways trading was.  It makes total sense. lol
> 
> Those are the offers I have for the tassel necklace.   I'll put more offers in after breakfast!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is pretty addicting.


 Do not take any of them, those are all losers too! I'd also throw in offers for the Gorjana Claire ($72) and the Betsey House necklace ($65) those definitely trade up. Sometimes you have to go down to start going back up again. You could also try a trade for the Gorjana $80 earrings. It can't hurt to try, and that will get you a better chance of getting a bag in the $70-80 range. Hmmm also try the KJL necklace at $75. For some reason almost every brand does better than Graziano with the exception of their crystal bangles. Ooooh put in an offer for those too ($65).


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do remind me of some of my cousins. I'm NA. I get mistaken for Latina or Asian a lot. Most NA can pick me out though.


 I absolutely knew what you were by your picture! You look like many beautiful NA women I know. My uncle (close family friend we have always called uncle, in true Hawai'i fashion) is half Comanche/half Pawnee (he belongs to the Comanche Nation, though) and I've been to my fair share of Pow-Wows and etc.,. 1. He makes he makes THE BEST Indian tacos in the woooorld. 2. They always claim me there because of my Native Hawaiian roots (though that's not quite the same thing, lol). My uncle thinks I look like his daughter. I think I look like some mix of what I am (Polynesian, Latin European countries, and East Asian). I *do* have Native South American (Brazilian) indigenous roots as well, but I call them "sprinkles" as they are sort of way back there in my genealogy. But yeah, a lot of my NA pals say they are consistently mistaken for Latin/Latina (especially Mexican) and Asian.


----------



## kloudes (May 22, 2012)

It's uncanny how many great trades I miss, yet I can be at my computer for 8 hours and never get a good one! Boo!

What do you guys think of trading the Robert Rose silver chain fringe necklace for the Ombre Scarf (green)?  I've not had any good offers for the necklace in over a day, and the scarf is pretty, but does it trade well?

On a side note, ideeli is having a sale on Betsey Johnson jewelry and accessories.  Just thought I'd share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

OH MY GOSH, ALL OF MY TRADE OFFERS DISAPPEARED! I have to go through and do them all again!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Yes, yes I did give up my bag for an even trade that included the Betsey earrings that match my necklace. lol. Don't care, still happy.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

I think you all need to take up a collection to buy me an LBB gift...I WANNA TRADE SOME MORE! I hate having to wait for the end of the month/beginning of June.


----------



## Fashionb (May 22, 2012)

Okay, now I don't get it.  I've been trying to get one of the Deux Lux woven wristlets, sending trades valued at over $100 and one of the girls trades it to someone for an eye balm and one of those stringy cotton necklace scarfs. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, now I don't get it.  I've been trying to get one of the Deux Lux woven wristlets, sending trades valued at over $100 and one of the girls trades it to someone for an eye balm and one of those stringy cotton necklace scarfs. What am I doing wrong here?


 You've got really nice stuff. I don't know, some people don't check all the trades, maybe? Or they have weird tastes and that trade appealed to them?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah great, I bet that's the response I get to them too as people already mistake me for Native American. lol. Did you love the hobo?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i'm actually not sure yet lol. I  like the bag but it kind of wears strangely since it's pretty big and in a weird cresent type shape. But I think I just need to put things in it and fill it up to know for sure. I'm sure i'll love it, i'm just not used to the shape!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOSH, ALL OF MY TRADE OFFERS DISAPPEARED! I have to go through and do them all again!


they seriously need to fix this!!! it's getting worse and worse. and it was really sad when it happend to me over night because I love waking up to trades accepted!


----------



## kloudes (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you all need to take up a collection to buy me an LBB gift...I WANNA TRADE SOME MORE! I hate having to wait for the end of the month/beginning of June.


 You are welcome to trade for me!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

I don't want to buy another, i'd rather just trade for you guys haha. as long as I had a list of what you liked I think i'd do a good job 

haha it'd be like a personal LBB service where the person gets one of the items as a reward  for helping (if there are 5 or more). hmmm new business plan?


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want to buy another, i'd rather just trade for you guys haha. as long as I had a list of what you liked I think i'd do a good job
> 
> haha it'd be like a personal LBB service where the person gets one of the items as a reward  for helping (if there are 5 or more). hmmm new business plan?


 
lol Great idea! If anyone is serious.. I broke my glasses yesterday so I'm practically trading blind.  It's fun to see a trade accepted, but if I can't really see what I'm trading it is kind of difficult to keep up with and bad for my eyes.

Just traded the graziano and the bib necklace total was $106 for the R&amp;Em swing tote$98.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm happy with that.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol Great idea! If anyone is serious.. I broke my glasses yesterday so I'm practically trading blind.  It's fun to see a trade accepted, but if I can't really see what I'm trading it is kind of difficult to keep up with and bad for my eyes.
> ...


yay that's a good trade!! plus you may get really great offers for it later on too if you're on the fence about keeping the bag


----------



## koolcryyss (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol Great idea! If anyone is serious.. I broke my glasses yesterday so I'm practically trading blind.  It's fun to see a trade accepted, but if I can't really see what I'm trading it is kind of difficult to keep up with and bad for my eyes.
> ...


 I actually really like this idea because i suck at trading... the only reason I get good bags is because of lucky offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Is it sad that even though my bag is at $200 and really nice right now, I can't help but still dwell on where it would have been without that glitch? haha. I do, however, have the matching Betsey Johnson pink hearts necklace and earrings *and* a Cargo beach blush in my LBB, plus 3 other items.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 22, 2012)

Ahhh they are putting out a new color of the crystal bangles soon. I will shart myself if they're rose gold.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh they are putting out a new color of the crystal bangles soon. I will shart myself if they're rose gold.


 We will shart together.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it sad that even though my bag is at $200 and really nice right now, I can't help but still dwell on where it would have been without that glitch? haha. I do, however, have the matching Betsey Johnson pink hearts necklace and earrings *and* a Cargo beach blush in my LBB, plus 3 other items.


 Those earrings and necklace are totally adorable.  Hopefully I'll be able to snag some for myself too!  Nice job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 22, 2012)

Betsy house necklace for a crossbody.... It's a sideways trade but I've had no good offers for this thing.


----------



## kloudes (May 22, 2012)

I would appreciate any advice people are willing to give... This is what I have right now and even though I have 6 items, I don't seem to be getting anywhere making multiple trades... 

I pretty much like anything Betsey Johnson and 90% of the handbags.  I'm trying to trade everything up just a few dollars but not getting anywhere.

EDIT: Now I have the fan cuff in place of the long tassel necklace.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

OMG nooooo somehow my bag traded for frog earrings which i never offered that bag for!!!





I think I'm seriously going to cry.  I haven't offered for anything in over 10 minutes and I haven't offered on those earrings for at least an hour.  I'm sure that if I had actually offered that bag for those earrings I would have had a much quicker response!!

Contacting support to see what they can do... I'm sure they will say user error, sorry?


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called customer service and they let me start completely over.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

Wish I'd been on you wouldn't have had to start over. That's my mom I'm sure she would have traded it back.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

Ah, darn! Oh well, if anything this will be better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had that bag and a lame necklace in my bag. lol  I figured someone just thought that i reallllly wanted those frog earrings.  We both came out on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to pick my new item now.  I'm so indecisive.  Their customer service was awesome!

What is a good starter type item if you want to trade up?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

Anyone interested in those gorgeous zara terez stone earrings, they went down to $45 on amazon from the $65....still expensive though even with my $10 credit.  Blah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, darn! Oh well, if anything this will be better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had that bag and a lame necklace in my bag. lol  I figured someone just thought that i reallllly wanted those frog earrings.  We both came out on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to pick my new item now.  I'm so indecisive.  Their customer service was awesome!
> 
> What is a good starter type item if you want to trade up?


Yeah I think it's better that you get to start over and her mom gets that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Win win! The last time I canceled my bag I had MUCH better luck with my next one! You'll do amazing this time! It's really frustrating though that they won't just give you back your item (it worked out for you this way, but still). They did that for Donna, I don't know why they are just liek "welp nothing we can do, cancel your bag" now. For me that was really unfortunate (and for Leilani) because we lost an entire item from our bag.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG nooooo somehow my bag traded for frog earrings which i never offered that bag for!!!
> 
> ...


 This has happened to far too many people now for it to be user error, there is a glitch in their system whether they admit it or not!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has happened to far too many people now for it to be user error, there is a glitch in their system whether they admit it or not!


yep. it's getting ridiculous that they aren't owning up to it.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

For future reference she wants to make it known that if that happens with her again (Dawn R.) to anyone on here, just tell me on here and if she hasn't traded it yet she will trade it back to you.  Please only use it if that's really what happened I don't want people just deciding they don't like the trade and taking advantage.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, darn! Oh well, if anything this will be better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had that bag and a lame necklace in my bag. lol  I figured someone just thought that i reallllly wanted those frog earrings.  We both came out on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to pick my new item now.  I'm so indecisive.  Their customer service was awesome!
> 
> What is a good starter type item if you want to trade up?


 How were the trades looking on the bag you had? I had some pretty good trades for the $88 R&amp;Em satchel but passed on them since it was for my sister. The Jellys always seem to do well too. Anything Betsey, if you can bear to give it up. On the lower end, I bet the Madden glasses have some good offers, the Mickey Mouse studs, and the Cargo blushes always seem to trade up. So see what LBB is offering you if you put any of those in your bag, not just monetary value, but how many things do you get to play with and check the brands if they trade well.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For future reference she wants to make it known that if that happens with her again (Dawn R.) to anyone on here, just tell me on here and if she hasn't traded it yet she will trade it back to you.  Please only use it if that's really what happened I don't want people just deciding they don't like the trade and taking advantage.


  I think that's a good rule to have for everyone. A lot of people have been in that position now and it's nice to know that us LBBers stick together and help each other out! When I start bags again in the Fall the same rule applies for me - i'll give it back if it's a glitch trade just let me know.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

Oh my, if I add the Madden glasses, Mickey, or a blush to my bag it give me four other things. Three ZAD jewelry which isn't too thrilling, and the little R&amp;Em pouches which always seem to trade up. With five things to trade up you should do well! So you might want to give that a shot.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my, if I add the Madden glasses, Mickey, or a blush to my bag it give me four other things. Three ZAD jewelry which isn't too thrilling, and the little R&amp;Em pouches which always seem to trade up. With five things to trade up you should do well! So you might want to give that a shot.


Oooo yeah even though I LOVE those glasses i would choose the mickey studs, those are probably really popular.

Donna i'm joining your LBB advice squad since I can't start a bag haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For future reference she wants to make it known that if that happens with her again (Dawn R.) to anyone on here, just tell me on here and if she hasn't traded it yet she will trade it back to you.  Please only use it if that's really what happened I don't want people just deciding they don't like the trade and taking advantage.


 None of us here would take advantage of each other, or our families, I certainly wouldn't! And tell your mother she is so sweet to even offer, it's not her problem or fault but she wants to make it right anyway. I'm always grateful to know there are wonderful people in the world like that.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that's a good rule to have for everyone. A lot of people have been in that position now and it's nice to know that us LBBers stick together and help each other out! When I start bags again in the Fall the same rule applies for me - i'll give it back if it's a glitch trade just let me know.


 Yup, I definitely feel the same.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it's better that you get to start over and her mom gets that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Win win! The last time I canceled my bag I had MUCH better luck with my next one! You'll do amazing this time! It's really frustrating though that they won't just give you back your item (it worked out for you this way, but still). They did that for Donna, I don't know why they are just liek "welp nothing we can do, cancel your bag" now. For me that was really unfortunate (and for Leilani) because we lost an entire item from our bag.


 Thank you and I'm sorry to hear that about your issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems to be pretty difficult to come up an item.



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How were the trades looking on the bag you had? I had some pretty good trades for the $88 R&amp;Em satchel but passed on them since it was for my sister. The Jellys always seem to do well too. Anything Betsey, if you can bear to give it up. On the lower end, I bet the Madden glasses have some good offers, the Mickey Mouse studs, and the Cargo blushes always seem to trade up. So see what LBB is offering you if you put any of those in your bag, not just monetary value, but how many things do you get to play with and check the brands if they trade well.


 I had a few trades with 3 items and 1 with four items that passed through.  I missed one that was for $130 with 2 items in it.







> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of us here would take advantage of each other, or our families, I certainly wouldn't! And tell your mother she is so sweet to even offer, it's not her problem or fault but she wants to make it right anyway. I'm always grateful to know there are wonderful people in the world like that.


 Well said!  In my case I appreciate the thought and am very thankful.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My postings keep being held for moderation, but thank you to you and your mom tweakabell I appreciate the gesture.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Thank you guys for your help as well!  I selected the Mickey Mouse studs


----------



## VintageSpade (May 22, 2012)

I have a blush and the rem pouch with nada going on


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

My box came today (Brooke satchel, frog corkscrew and red rhinestone clutch) I'll post pics later


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU for trading the Mickey Mouse studs! It's what I wanted the very most in the gallery! I may have lost money, and an extra item for it, LOL, but I'm so happy! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






People are currently trying to lowball me like crazy for it, btw. haha.


----------



## mandyblair (May 22, 2012)

For you ladies who have had exchange credits before...

Once the return is processed, do they let you add the exchange credits to your current bag or do you have to wait until your next bag to add them?  I put an inquiry into CS, but I thought I'd see if any of you have had any experience with this.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU for trading the Mickey Mouse studs! It's what I wanted the very most in the gallery! I may have lost money, and an extra item for it, LOL, but I'm so happy! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 I knew that was you!  You're welcome and thank you for the extra item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a blush and the rem pouch with nada going on


 Are you making offers? I find that the lowballers tend to make a good 75% of the offers, while a lot just sit back and wait for the offers. So you gotta go get 'em! The blush should trade for at least $38 and I've seen higher, like $45 (offer it for the Gorjana snowflake). The pouches don't trade as high, but you should be able to get $22-26 for it...once in awhile much higher. I'd try a few nice items in the $28 range and see if it's going to work for you.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU for trading the Mickey Mouse studs! It's what I wanted the very most in the gallery! I may have lost money, and an extra item for it, LOL, but I'm so happy! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 I knew that was you!  You're welcome and thank you for the extra item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For you ladies who have had exchange credits before...
> 
> Once the return is processed, do they let you add the exchange credits to your current bag or do you have to wait until your next bag to add them?  I put an inquiry into CS, but I thought I'd see if any of you have had any experience with this.


 I don't know, usually the next bag. But I guess it depends on how many days you've been trading, is this a bag you just opened today or yesterday? Because you have lost too many trading days if you add it in later than that too.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

You're welcome Leilani!  I knew that was you.  Thank you for the extra item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today (Brooke satchel, frog corkscrew and red rhinestone clutch) I'll post pics later


 I wanna see the red rhinestone clutch! I might try to get that in my next bag if it's still around.


----------



## mandyblair (May 22, 2012)

For you ladies who have had exchange credits before...

Once the return is processed, do they let you add the exchange credits to your current bag or do you have to wait until your next bag to add them?  I put an inquiry into CS, but I thought I'd see if any of you have had any experience with this.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

It's gorgeous. The brooke was my choice but I think I like the clutch better, lol.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 22, 2012)

Donna, my screen is 90% taken up with the offers I've made. Maybe it'll pick up tonight.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

I GOT THE DARK NEW BUCKLE BAG!!!


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

Are the Ben Amun bangles $25 worth trading for for tradeups if I plan on coupling them with another item?

Nice job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandyblair (May 22, 2012)

I just opened it this morning, but I had no idea how long it was going to take them to process the return.  So, of course I get the notification from them this afternoon.  Hopefully they'll just add it to this bag, otherwise my husband is going to panic over the unending flow of LBB boxes that keep showing up on our doorstep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

I had to call LBB just now and LOL @the fact that David knew who I was by name, without me saying who I was. HAHAHAHAHAHA.

My LBB addiction is so bad it has come to this. 




 David was so funny on the phone.


----------



## sana riaz (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of the gorjana horseshoe necklace? Was wondering about the size... is it tiny like other gorjana necklaces?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

they have Betsey Johson jewelry, accessories and shoes on ideeli.com today and tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (it's like hautelook/ruelala)


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 22, 2012)

Yes very tiny. It's on my neck right now, it's my every day piece. I love it.

Post a pic for you in an hour or so.


----------



## tweakabell (May 22, 2012)

No laughing I posted a vid in the pic thread to save time.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

I may ship soon! While my current LBB is not the most huge and pricey haul I've ever had (at 6 items and $214), it's full of things I have desperately wanted. I honestly don't _need_ any more bags, and have no clue why I keep getting them on LBB. 



 So I think I should leave this alone and stop trying. I cancelled all outstanding double item offers.

Anyway, here is what I have currently. Waiting on a few more pass/accepts on stuff I want only slightly more than the 'ZAD beaded necklace, and that's it!


----------



## VivGee (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may ship soon! While my current LBB is not the most huge and pricey haul I've ever had (at 6 items and $214), it's full of things I have desperately wanted. I honestly don't _need_ any more bags, and have no clue why I keep getting them on LBB.
> 
> ...


 Very nice!! I adore that blush Leilanie &lt;3


----------



## VivGee (May 22, 2012)

Dude!! The trades for this Nude Nila are outrageous. Over $100, if I didn't need a nude bag for work I would have traded 10 hours ago! Jeebus!


----------



## VivGee (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened it this morning, but I had no idea how long it was going to take them to process the return.  So, of course I get the notification from them this afternoon.  Hopefully they'll just add it to this bag, otherwise my husband is going to panic over the unending flow of LBB boxes that keep showing up on our doorstep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think they should. If not, call them. Emily has always been super accommodating for me. Oooooooooor, you can just wait till the next bag,. Because, you know, you gotta use the return credit! Mwahahaha!!


----------



## snllama (May 22, 2012)

Gah! I got a 25% discount from LBB for no reason, but the promo expires on 5/24. I want to open my next bag so that I get to trade for new 6/1 products too. boo. 

I wonder if I could get them to extend the offer to me a bit longer since I won't be getting my product credit until after the coupon expires since I still need to ship that darn purse to them.


----------



## sana riaz (May 22, 2012)

I'm open to trading my nila nude bag for a bag plus smaller $10-15 item.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may ship soon! While my current LBB is not the most huge and pricey haul I've ever had (at 6 items and $214), it's full of things I have desperately wanted. I honestly don't _need_ any more bags, and have no clue why I keep getting them on LBB.
> 
> ...


 ahhhh how did you get that betsey necklace??? I offered $71 worth of items for it including a blush!! lucky!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhhh how did you get that betsey necklace??? I offered $71 worth of items for it including a blush!! lucky!


 At a point in time, during the freakishly early hours of this morning, I had the $88 black studded R&amp;Em bag and the $80 nude Nila satchel.

I came on here and said I didn't need two bags, and whoever was first to give me a *decent* trade offer that included Betsey, Disney Couture, and/or Gorjana got the $88 black studded R&amp;Em bag. lol.

Magically, about 5 minutes later (LOL), I got a trade offer that included: the pink R&amp;Em pouch, a really pretty pink nail polish, and the $45 Betsey Crystal drop earrings. 

**trade accepted*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

The crystal Betsey earrings then traded for the blue phantom watch. The blue phantom watch traded for the $45 polka dot fat heart Betsey earrings, and those traded for the pink heart and bow necklace. SCORE!

Then the girl I traded the earrings to *immediately* took those earrings, paired it was the $35 green threaded hoops, and offered me an even trade for my nude Nila bag. 

I was like, "FAAAAWK, IT'S BETSEY AND I'D HAVE A MATCHING SET! ...and I don't really _neeeed_ another handbag, do I?"

**trade accepted*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

And that is the story of how I got the matching pink polka dot Betsey set in my LBB.


----------



## Smidget (May 22, 2012)

I'll be happy if I end up with a decent bag, necklace, and some nail polish or other beauty items.  Hopefully Betsey ;P hehe


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Going off of my trade offer emails that tells you how many other people the offer was sent to, only 3 other people have the Betsey froggie earrings now. I'm so happy I took a $14 hit from a double item trade and got them. I love them so much! The trade offers on them are slowly becoming better and better. I'm the only one with my blush and the Mickey earrings, if that email is to be trusted. There are 7 other pink heart and bow necklaces out there right now. I'm surprised there are so many! There's also 5 other beaded 'ZAD necklaces.


----------



## CameyM (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Donna for the tips, I finally started getting trades accepted! Now I am +$126 from the start and need to get some betsey stuff back!

Leilanie, I love your bag..it's amazing!

And have any of you girls seen the Nila Anthony Green Trim Crossbody IRL? I think it's cute but I'm not sure (gotta love the pics on LBB).


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

hehe, there's no extra e on my name guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 




 And I'm sooo super excited about this LBB. It's funny how giddy an all accessory haul can make me. 





And yaaay Camey! Keep it up! 





I hope you get all the Betsey stuff you want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Oh wow, I just *NOW* noticed that every single item I have right now is in my "loves" list on LBB!

In the words of Charlie Sheen, "WINNING!"


----------



## VintageSpade (May 22, 2012)

Wow. So I'm browsing Karmaloop.com and I'm seeing a LOT of similar items ( leaf bangles, bib necklaces to name just two. They are in the sale section.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

Yep! Both Karmaloop and Amazon often has LBB items. Most times it still ends up being a better deal to get the item on LBB as part of a multi item haul. One of the only two times I have ever cancelled a bag is because I chose the Betsey hearts bangle as my main item, and later found it on Amazon for $21! I shipped that baby with my Amazon Prime free two day shipping, tax free, and cancelled my LBB that was _really sucking_. Of course, I started a new LBB immediately after cancelling...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 22, 2012)

I"m seriously having withdrawal lol. Ugh I need a break so I can be less addicted to LBB haha. What if I didn't open my next 3 monthly bags or skip them either so I have a ton of credit for my next bag haha. How sad is that, I'd probably go crazy though with how many items I would have. Do they let you do that more than one month in a row? I wonder how that works. Have any of you guys not opened your monthly bag and gotten credit for the next one?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 22, 2012)

Well it looks to be 'Zad items. Lots in the sales so if anyone wants just one piece I suggest checking it out.


----------



## sana riaz (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes very tiny. It's on my neck right now, it's my every day piece. I love it.
> 
> Post a pic for you in an hour or so.


Thank you! its so pretty in the picture on lbb!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I"m seriously having withdrawal lol. Ugh I need a break so I can be less addicted to LBB haha. What if I didn't open my next 3 monthly bags or skip them either so I have a ton of credit for my next bag haha. How sad is that, I'd probably go crazy though with how many items I would have. Do they let you do that more than one month in a row? I wonder how that works. Have any of you guys not opened your monthly bag and gotten credit for the next one?


 Omg, starting with 3 main items?! That would be dream-like. LOL. You should call tomorrow and ask. I want to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

Just finished updating my "loves" list again. I like it accurately representing my tastes, so that someone can look at it and properly seduce me out of big ticket items.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Omg, starting with 3 main items?! That would be dream-like. LOL. You should call tomorrow and ask. I want to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha i will. especially because i'm not even sure if i'll be able to access the site over there, and I may not be able to skip my bags unless I e-mail them (i'm worried i'll have this issue with julep too so I may just cancel before I leave). But yeah...the thought is intriguing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll let you know what they say


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

Look at this trade offer for my $34 Mickey Mouse studs! SOOOO HARD TO PASS!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

That scarf is also on my loves list. Oh the pain! It's $20 more than my studs but who knows if I'll ever get a chance at them again?! I have the only pair and with an offer like that, I bet she ships as soon as she gets them.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

UGH seriously? someone traded their betsey necklace that I wanted for the tinsley? it actually makes me frustrated people didn't take my $71 offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm glad i'm taking a break now lol i'm frustrated with traders!!


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

Honestly some of these trades blow my mind. It it so maddening the offers that are taken.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 23, 2012)

I just keep throwing random trades out too hoping one will take and no one ever does.

le sigh.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 23, 2012)

steph im about to sign up for ideeli if you have a referral code I'll use it fb msg me it I clicky click


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> steph im about to sign up for ideeli if you have a referral code I'll use it fb msg me it I clicky click


i like that you said clicky click lol. me and my BF say texty text from one episode of How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i like that you said clicky click lol. me and my BF say texty text from one episode of How I Met Your Mother


 lmao, I say texty text thanks to HIMYM too.


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 23, 2012)

Horseshoe necklace, next to a pen for sizing. The ridges are on both sides, so there really isn't a front and back.


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

Its sooo cute!



> Originally Posted by *MrsMHalpern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Horseshoe necklace, next to a pen for sizing. The ridges are on both sides, so there really isn't a front and back.


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its sooo cute!


I know, I love it! I wear it every day.


----------



## HeatherBell (May 23, 2012)

Hi ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm new, I found this forum searching for lbb info. Does anyone have the R&amp;Em penny crossbody? How does it look in person?


----------



## CaliMel (May 23, 2012)

I have two of the same necklace nooo! lol.

But someone offered me a two item trade for a necklace I wasn't super fond of, so I had to take it! Even though it included a repeat. Hopefully I can trade it away.

I also traded down $20 for this Betsey Necklace, it's the birds one and it's sooo pretty!


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two of the same necklace nooo! lol.
> 
> ...


Lol thats happened to me several times when i'm actively trading. Dont worry, i'm sure you'll be able to trade it for something you want


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 23, 2012)

So glad I found somewhere people are talking about LBB. I'm obsessed!

I really wish you could offer 1 for 2 trades. I get so frustrated when I'm looking in someone's bag and I see 2 items I would trade my one for but I have no way to communicate that to them.
So upsetting! Especially because I just want cheap jewlery (not even betsey) for a bcbgeneration bag &amp; I really think people would be receptive to that offer! lol


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So glad I found somewhere people are talking about LBB. I'm obsessed!
> 
> ...


Yea you're so right, i wish there was an option where you could ask someone for a 2 for 1 trade! What are you trying to get, maybe I can help?


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 23, 2012)

Ideally I really want the Zara Terez stone earrings plus ANY other item but those things are NOT trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But otherwise, I guess what I really I would like to offer a 3 for 1 trade because I love all the 'zad cuffs and my 3 favorites (leaf bangle, leather &amp; gold, and glitter flower) only add up to $64 vs my $78 bag...


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

I have 2 out of 3 of those which bag do you have?


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 out of 3 of those which bag do you have?


 BCBGeneration crossbody bag in blush


----------



## VintageSpade (May 23, 2012)

I'm going to cancel this bag. It's beyond dismal


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 out of 3 of those which bag do you have?


 My comment was held for moderation? Let me try this again...

I have the BCBGeneration snake print crossbody in Blush


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

What does everything think of those all the rage carribean bangles?


----------



## kloudes (May 23, 2012)

I love that Rain Crystal Wing Ring, but only one person has it, grrrr...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ideally I really want the Zara Terez stone earrings plus ANY other item but those things are NOT trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But otherwise, I guess what I really I would like to offer a 3 for 1 trade because I love all the 'zad cuffs and my 3 favorites (leaf bangle, leather &amp; gold, and glitter flower) only add up to $64 vs my $78 bag...


 i'm pretty sure there's a glitch with those earrings and no one actually has them. i've been trying to get them for like 2 weeks now and the same two people don't even respond to my offers (i've offered even around $80 for them)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

so I talked to Emily (she was really nice) and she said if I happen to be unable to skip (or don't want to heh) for the 3 months im gone then i'll get 3 more bags stacked onto my September one. I probably won't do that and I'll just do it for one extra month/bag but just in case I can't skip or forget then I can do that for multiple months.

She also said you only get to pick one main item though.


----------



## Scawolita (May 23, 2012)

I got an email yest for free shipping but can't find now :[ Anyone know what the code is? Thnx


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

I got the Tahiti palette pic up in the pic thread.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

Hi! New to both makeuptalk and LBB, but already addicted to both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just thought I'd start commenting instead of creepily reading through everyone's comments, haha.


----------



## tweakabell (May 23, 2012)

Welcome! I think most of us were creepers




until we realized how nice



everyone is on here.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

Oh, not sure if someone mentioned it (couldn't handle reading through all 220 pages of comments) but plumdistrict.com has an offer where you pay $5 for $15 LBB credit....essentially taking $10 off your bag.  Offer is good for the next day and a half, and the coupon doesn't expire until September.  And you can buy more than one, I think.  That's how I got sucked in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, not sure if someone mentioned it (couldn't handle reading through all 220 pages of comments) but plumdistrict.com has an offer where you pay $5 for $15 LBB credit....essentially taking $10 off your bag.  Offer is good for the next day and a half, and the coupon doesn't expire until September.  And you can buy more than one, I think.  That's how I got sucked in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Is it just me or is the trading painfully slow today? Hopefully things will pick up after 5


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everything think of those all the rage carribean bangles?


 I like them but have a feeling they aren't trading well.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! New to both makeuptalk and LBB, but already addicted to both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just thought I'd start commenting instead of creepily reading through everyone's comments, haha.


 Welcome, you'll fit right in. I've been creepily commenting here for ages....


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Is it just me or is the trading painfully slow today? Hopefully things will pick up after 5


 Lord, yes. Is anyone online at LBB today? It's a snoozefest!


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

So I found all Betsey Johnson jewelry on sale for $10-15 at Dillards! Thought i'd let everyone know, for all of us who missed it on lbb.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I found all Betsey Johnson jewelry on sale for $10-15 at Dillards! Thought i'd let everyone know, for all of us who missed it on lbb.


 *Donna heads over to Dillards at supersonic speed...WHOOOOOSH!*


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I found all Betsey Johnson jewelry on sale for $10-15 at Dillards! Thought i'd let everyone know, for all of us who missed it on lbb.


 Is this only in store? The online stuff isn't sale priced and I live nowhere near Dillards (I think they are only in the midwest/central US).


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

OMG! Would you look at this adorable necklace!?!

http://www.dillards.com/product/Betsey-Johnson-Two-Row-Panda-Necklace_301_-1_301_502954290


----------



## calexxia (May 23, 2012)

We have Dillard's out here. Seriously, ALL Betsey jewelry? Fu............I just LEFT the mall. DANG IT....now I feel like I should go back


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

That. Is. Adorbs.  (btw, I never really paid attention to Betsey Johnson jewelry until LBB. ack.)


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this only in store? The online stuff isn't sale priced and I live nowhere near Dillards (I think they are only in the midwest/central US).


I think its only in-store...found the bow earrings, and the white and blue crystal studs for $10!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 23, 2012)

Got my LBB stuff today. The crystal bangles are even more fabulous in real life. The Deux Lux sam hook clutch is really cute but the metal on the hook clangs together making a super annoying sound. I'm betting once the clutch gets filled up with crap it would alleviate that problem. Also, the putty color is a lot darker than the website portrays.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

You're all right, no one is on today! I have made some pretty ridiculously overpriced offers since my bag ends in a couple hours and nothing!! Here's where I'm at:









I really like everything, but I am dying to get my hands on some sunglasses!! And I would prefer one of the new Street Level Large Solid Totes. No one is budging though.


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

what kind of offers do you have on the mariechavez earrings?



> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're all right, no one is on today! I have made some pretty ridiculously overpriced offers since my bag ends in a couple hours and nothing!! Here's where I'm at:
> 
> ...


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

I deleted them all, but people love those. I remember some two item offers as well as a few over $44. I didn't want to let them go this time though


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what kind of offers do you have on the mariechavez earrings?


When I had them they didn't have very good offers, I offered a $50 two item trade for it which Megan took and then got the earrings back easily. They aren't desired sadly, even though they are gorgeous

but there are less of them out there now so I bet the offers are better


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what kind of offers do you have on the mariechavez earrings?


I got your offer for the sunglasses..I'm willing to part with them, but I'm waiting for a response from a gorjana necklace offer I made, and im not sure how the mariechavez earrings do


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I had them they didn't have very good offers, I offered a $50 two item trade for it which Megan took and then got the earrings back easily. They aren't desired sadly, even though they are gorgeous
> ...


Thanks stephanie! This forum seems empty without your constant input! I used to enjoy watching you trade so much!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

I checked it out and that plumdistract offer is only for first time bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it expires 8/22 so I cant' use it anyway boo


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks stephanie! This forum seems empty without your constant input! I used to enjoy watching you trade so much!


 awww thanks! no worries I'll still be here watching you guys and rooting you on haha.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 23, 2012)

_I want to open another bag, but my boyfriend tells me I should save money to pay the rent. WTF kind of an idea is that?!?! _


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I want to open another bag, but my boyfriend tells me I should save money to pay the rent. WTF kind of an idea is that?!?! _


hahaha perfect emoticons


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

Just got an offer for another pair of mariechavez earrings. Anyone want them for sunglasses or with my jelly for one of the large solid totes?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

Oh geez, well I guess that means I don't read the title. I read all the restrictions and "nitty gritty" but not the big, bold, letters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully someone can find this deal useful!  One of the creepers, maybe.  Haha.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha perfect emoticons


 _Haha. Thanks! I thought so too..._

_So I need some of you to tell me it's a great idea to open another bag. In my defense, I'm not supposed to move around a lot, because I'm recovering from getting my appendix out; So, what else would I do with my time?!?_


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _Haha. Thanks! I thought so too..._
> ...


I'd say as long as it doesn't hurt you financially then go for it, you'll probably get a great haul and high value with that much time on your hands, which will hopefully keep you from shopping else where the next few weeks lol.  But like your BF said, make sure you can pay your bills first haha


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _Haha. Thanks! I thought so too..._
> ...


 You need to trade. It will help your recovery immensely. Much more than thinking about boring crap like rent!


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an offer for another pair of mariechavez earrings. Anyone want them for sunglasses or with my jelly for one of the large solid totes?


 What name are you using on lbb?


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

Megan Elliott...I traded my jelly though! Now I have a sequin clutch..what's yours?


----------



## teegardenbr (May 23, 2012)

_I like the way you guys think! I have not shopped myself broke, yet anyways (j/k j/k), so it really can't be that bad of an idea! _


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

The same as the one here..


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I like the way you guys think! I have not shopped myself broke, yet anyways (j/k j/k), so it really can't be that bad of an idea! _


 My bag is ending in one hour and I am already thinking about my next one! 



 I think I'm going to wait until at least next week though when there are some new items


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I like the way you guys think! I have not shopped myself broke, yet anyways (j/k j/k), so it really can't be that bad of an idea! _


 Ah, the LBB forum. Populated by enablers.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

My 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace is getting compliments on one of my FB photos right now and gets huge compliments in real life. I'm telling you guys, it looks horrid on the site but is GORGEOUS in person.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace is getting compliments on one of my FB photos right now and gets huge compliments in real life. I'm telling you guys, it looks horrid on the site but is GORGEOUS in person.


 picture please!!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace is getting compliments on one of my FB photos right now and gets huge compliments in real life. I'm telling you guys, it looks horrid on the site but is GORGEOUS in person.


 picture please!!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 'ZAD pastel fringe necklace is getting compliments on one of my FB photos right now and gets huge compliments in real life. I'm telling you guys, it looks horrid on the site but is GORGEOUS in person.


 I saw that same video you did and agree. I was wowed by the color difference and want it now. LBB has to do something about their awful pictures.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

I'm offering $65 for $36 sunglasses and people are still saying no


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that same video you did and agree. I was wowed by the color difference and want it now. LBB has to do something about their awful pictures.


 Are you on FB? Add me on there. My most recent pic of me on my wall I'm wearing it. It has my son in the photo though so I don't want to post it on a public forum.


----------



## Fashionb (May 23, 2012)

I'm so excited about my find at TJ Maxx today.  I think that someone put the wrong tag in it because it was on clearance for $10.00.

Behold the Silver Sequin Deux Lux Zip Around Wallet.  I forgot to take the cardboard out of the inside because I couldn't wait to take pictures.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

OH EM GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! JEALOUS! I am SO going to TJ Maxx as soon as I can and spending an hour in there searching for stuff. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

This sucks majorly, my LBB always gets to me in 6-7 days. And now it's taking 9 days...which means it's getting to me the DAY of my flight out of the country. Now I won't have my things for 3 months.


----------



## Fashionb (May 23, 2012)

I wish I had more time to look but I was in a rush.  They had a lot of Sequin Betseyville Wristlets and cell phone cases. Quite a bit of jewelry including the heart earrings that everyone loves in white and black and a matching ring.  I'm definately going back this weekend to see what else they had.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 23, 2012)

I totally thought I would be getting better offers on my Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. Maybe today is just slow. :/


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally thought I would be getting better offers on my Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. Maybe today is just slow. :/


 Which one? I offered like $98 worth for the black one. But now my trading has ended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 23, 2012)

I have the whiskey colored one. I didn't even know there was a black one. O


----------



## lushtoblush (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the whiskey colored one. I didn't even know there was a black one. O


 Hmm...maybe I'm thinking of something else...


----------



## sparrklee (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally thought I would be getting better offers on my Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. Maybe today is just slow. :/


When I was trading I was offering a crazy amount for it and NO ONE would budge.  Maybe they didn't like the items but my offers were well above $100, mostly in the $130-$140 range.  I really wanted that bag at one point lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 23, 2012)

I've had over 200 trade offers today alone. I just don't want any of them because I *love* what I have, and currently don't know why I even have my bag still open.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally thought I would be getting better offers on my Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. Maybe today is just slow. :/


 Today is slow! I offered a $105 Gorjana tho.


----------



## sana riaz (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally thought I would be getting better offers on my Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag. Maybe today is just slow. :/


I sent a $98 offer yesterday...maybe you're not getting them...


----------



## koolcryyss (May 23, 2012)

This month my lbb took forever to process! I ended trading on sunday and the shipping label has JUST been created. Usually takes 6 business days to get here, so I probably wont get it until the end of next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (May 23, 2012)

Donna! Thanks for the advice!!! I asked if I could keep the bag and they said that was okay. Wohoo. I cut the strap off and threw it out and will let it air out for a few days and then take it to someone to get new straps! Plus I got the item credit. My next bag is going to be great!

That white street level purse better still be available when I open my bag!


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 23, 2012)

I keep thinking "after I get such-and-such my bag will be perfect &amp; I'll ship it"... but then I end up trading more &amp; more &amp; more. Oh man, it's never ending!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month my lbb took forever to process! I ended trading on sunday and the shipping label has JUST been created. Usually takes 6 business days to get here, so I probably wont get it until the end of next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i think that's what happened to me too, which is why I won't be getting it for 6 months now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm leaving the country and so I wont' get it till I see my parents for thanksgiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna! Thanks for the advice!!! I asked if I could keep the bag and they said that was okay. Wohoo. I cut the strap off and threw it out and will let it air out for a few days and then take it to someone to get new straps! Plus I got the item credit. My next bag is going to be great!
> 
> That white street level purse better still be available when I open my bag!


 YES! I'm so glad it worked out for you!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

Hey Kelsey, if you would still like the leaf bangles, I would love to somehow get the ZAD beaded ring knot necklace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaK (May 23, 2012)

Can someone tell me how the Gorjana Horshoe Necklace trades? I have an offer for it on my $75 KJL necklace. I don't want to let the necklace go unless it's for something that trades well. Thanks.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

AGH someone just traded a bracelet they were offering me for the leaf bangles for the beaded ring knot necklace I want!  Here's hoping they now trade me for the bangles...?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 23, 2012)

And she did! ::happy dance:: 






I'm slowly following you all in LBB and I have to say, there are some nice bags to be had!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

Did someone say there is a LBB free shipping code floating around somewhere? I'd LOVELOVE that. I've bought so many LBBs in the last few weeks that any way I can save money on them is great with me. LOL.

I don't think I'm going to trade any further. I've thought about it for the last day after I got everything I super wanted and I'm thinking about shipping early. I get nearly 70 trade offers every 2 hours, it's insanity! I guess the six items I have are highly wanted, by more than just me.


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Kelsey, if you would still like the leaf bangles, I would love to somehow get the ZAD beaded ring knot necklace!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dang! I totally had offers for that necklace but I was like noooo why would I want that when my $30 necklace isn't trading for the leaf bangles. Shoot! haha

Glad you got it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 24, 2012)

If whoever is offering the watch for the $105 Gorjana is reading here, I'll take the trade if you add something else small. That's too big of a drop to take as is, but if you really want it....


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

I love my watch. I got a grey one in this bag



I wanted the purple but they won't give it up.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to put out a trade of two of my things for the crystal bangles. I'd be down to only 5 items after, and I'll probably regret it because I truly do like both of those items, a lot, but I like to gamble. HAHAHAHA. 





They probably won't take the trade anyway.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If whoever is offering the watch for the $105 Gorjana is reading here, I'll take the trade if you add something else small. That's too big of a drop to take as is, but if you really want it....


That is the same problem I am having. Everyone that is trying to trade their bag with mine is not offering anything else. I don't want to lose $20 in value! I


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sent a $98 offer yesterday...maybe you're not getting them...


I haven't gotten an offer over $100 besides the Gorgana necklace or an offer that didn't include those awful beaded Ben necklaces. Those things are terrible. Haha. I feel bad for the people that are stuck with them.


----------



## mandyblair (May 24, 2012)

I'm having some major jawdrop moments over here tonight...

First someone offers up the $58 Vince Camuto crystal stud earrings that I've been dying to get my paws for that 'ZAD horn necklace. on and THEN a $45 bracelet for the Love Notes pouch?  Yes, please!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

The more I look at the cream jelly satchel, the more I want it! Does anyone have a jelly at home? How is the quality?


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having some major jawdrop moments over here tonight...
> 
> First someone offers up the $58 Vince Camuto crystal stud earrings that I've been dying to get my paws for that 'ZAD horn necklace. on and THEN a $45 bracelet for the Love Notes pouch?  Yes, please!


 Wow,  you are having great luck!! Love those earrings!!


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having some major jawdrop moments over here tonight...
> 
> First someone offers up the $58 Vince Camuto crystal stud earrings that I've been dying to get my paws for that 'ZAD horn necklace. on and THEN a $45 bracelet for the Love Notes pouch?  Yes, please!


I saw that! I thought it was a mistake or something lol


----------



## mandyblair (May 24, 2012)

I actually really dig the Love Notes pouch, but every time I've had it in my bag, it always gets great offers.  One of these days, I'll commit to keeping it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having some major jawdrop moments over here tonight...
> 
> First someone offers up the $58 Vince Camuto crystal stud earrings that I've been dying to get my paws for that 'ZAD horn necklace. on and THEN a $45 bracelet for the Love Notes pouch?  Yes, please!


 WHOA!!! I need some of that luck more often. lol. The Love Notes pouch is super trading up tonight! It also traded up in exchange for a $32 hat.


----------



## Smidget (May 24, 2012)

Been offering for almost everything I think will trade.  I think I went for the bag a little too early?  I was hoping for a multiple item trade for it. lol  *yawn* maybe I'll wake up to accepted trades?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I'm thoroughly jealous of your bag Leilani!  You should ship while you still can! haha


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

Someone is offering me the Deux Lux Sam hook clutch and frog cork screw. Should I take it? It's the best offer I have had all day. It's so tempting....


----------



## mandyblair (May 24, 2012)

Hey Leilani....I saw this and thought you could complete your BJ heart set!


----------



## GypsyHeart (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The more I look at the cream jelly satchel, the more I want it! Does anyone have a jelly at home? How is the quality?


I actually bought that one at Piperlime before it was available here. It's the most "adult" of all of the jellies. The quality is great, but be aware that it IS "jelly" meaning plastic. Also, there are no pockets at all inside.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 24, 2012)

_Yayy! Just turned $46 into $74. That makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_Anyone have the new nude Nila satchel on here?? What kind of offers do you get on it? I'm guessing high, because no one is budging for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## mandyblair (May 24, 2012)

For you Gorjana fans out there:  Baublebar just announced a collaboration with Gorjana and some of the pieces are super adorable!  Here's my invite link in case you want to check out the collection:  link deleted, referral links are not allowed.


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Yayy! Just turned $46 into $74. That makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
> 
> _Anyone have the new nude Nila satchel on here?? What kind of offers do you get on it? I'm guessing high, because no one is budging for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


 Lucky you! I had the Nila nude for a bit and it had some great trades on it. Infact, I've been placing $100 plus trades on it and no ones budging now.


----------



## theredwonder (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For you Gorjana fans out there:  Baublebar just announced a collaboration with Gorjana and some of the pieces are super adorable!  Here's my invite link in case you want to check out the collection:  link deleted.


 How do you get to it? It just keeps taking me to the homepage.


----------



## mandyblair (May 24, 2012)

Looks like the link was deleted.  If you go to Baublebar's website and click on Shop Designers, you'll find the collection there.


----------



## theredwonder (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the link was deleted.  If you go to Baublebar's website and click on Shop Designers, you'll find the collection there.


 Found it! Oh I want that Anchor bracelet so bad!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 24, 2012)

i don't know if someone has already mentioned this because I haven't had time to look at the thread yet, but Gorjana is teaming with Bauble bar!!

oops so you guys have already talked about lol.

do you guys know how long it takes them to ship?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 24, 2012)

damn looks like i'd have to pay 22 bucks to get overnight and get it before I leave. lol not happening


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

hehe, I stalk Betsey on Ebay too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just get scared of buying her stuff from China because of the high level of fakes. That said, this comes from the place in China that my family on my Chinese side is from! LOL.



> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Leilani....I saw this and thought you could complete your BJ heart set!


----------



## CameyM (May 24, 2012)

OMG! I so did not offer my $62 Nila AND $34 dollar necklace for that stupid $56 shameless gold digger necklace!! WTH, contacting LBB right now!


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I so did not offer my $62 Nila AND $34 dollar necklace for that stupid $56 shameless gold digger necklace!! WTH, contacting LBB right now!


 I was surprised to see that...hope they sort it out for you.


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised to see that...hope they sort it out for you.


When that happened to me, they told me I could start over..


----------



## CameyM (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When that happened to me, they told me I could start over..


 I've been working on this bag for three days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and was doing really good (I'm stuck at home after having my wisdom teeth removed). I would hate to start over, I might just cancel and not deal with them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

I know the feeling....I hated to start over. I had to lose a bag with the betsey anchor crossbody again and i tried to trade for it so much when i started over but didn't get it back....did you call them?


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I so did not offer my $62 Nila AND $34 dollar necklace for that stupid $56 shameless gold digger necklace!! WTH, contacting LBB right now!


 Did you try trading back immediately after? This happened to me with my $80 nila anthony bag for something worth $40 and the girl traded back... I was so thankful!!


----------



## CameyM (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try trading back immediately after? This happened to me with my $80 nila anthony bag for something worth $40 and the girl traded back... I was so thankful!!


 It was a two item trade, She still has both in her bag, so I'm going to try and at least get my purse back with the shameless necklace.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 24, 2012)

Ack all the stories of accidental trades are making me uber paranoid whenever I open the LBB site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my boyfriend knows not to touch ANYTHING when the window is open on my computer.  






I hope you can trade back!


----------



## CameyM (May 24, 2012)

Yay! I called and got Emily. She got my bag back and another necklace!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 24, 2012)

That is super awesome!!  Congrats!

Oh, just realized I think I traded with you the leaf bangles for the beaded knot necklace.  Thanks!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 24, 2012)

Oops, double posted.  My bad.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 24, 2012)

Plum district has a gorjana deal today. $30 for $60 or $40 for $85


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

what kind of offers does the duck speaker get?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I cancelled my bag yesterday due to craptastic trading on my part. Today I see via Facebook that a trade for the bcbg coral clutch was accepted but it never showed me in my bag!! I wouldn't have cancelled!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

Just got my last LBB in the mail today and OMG. I'm not sure I'm ever going to beat this one. It all matches and is STUNNING!


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

Hey, no gloating without pictures, Missy.


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

Any one knows how the offers on the Betsey pig ring are? Also if anyone really wants the Betsey house necklace, let me know, i'm looking for 2-3 item trades for it..


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

I have the pig ring it's ok not great. I'm the one trying for the house


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, no gloating without pictures, Missy.


 Done.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 24, 2012)

It seems like there aren't much great trades to be had, it was another slow trading day. I had to keep going back then forward a little then back then forward. Trading shouldn't be this difficult and frustrating!


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

Yea it's my last night so I'm trying to get what I want. There are so many people sitting on the offers. I wish there was a time to let them know this offer won't be here much longer lol.


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

That blush you got it so pretty Leilani!


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea it's my last night so I'm trying to get what I want. There are so many people sitting on the offers. I wish there was a time to let them know this offer won't be here much longer lol.


I'm really tempted to take your offer, but wanted to trade up slightly with the necklace


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea it's my last night so I'm trying to get what I want. There are so many people sitting on the offers. I wish there was a time to let them know this offer won't be here much longer lol.


 That's my issue too. Oh well though, I really love everything in my LBB, even the purse I just got. It's one of my faves.


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

No rush. I have 10 hours but I've had people sitting for days on some offers.


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

I want to take the steve madden glasses offer soooo much but I already traded down from my watch to the piggy and that's another 7 jump.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

@VintageSpade

I'd tooootally give up my bag for two of the things you have in your lbb currently. lol.


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to take the steve madden glasses offer soooo much but I already traded down from my watch to the piggy and that's another 7 jump.


 

Is that you with the sunglass offer?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness. I cancelled my bag yesterday due to craptastic trading on my part. Today I see via Facebook that a trade for the bcbg coral clutch was accepted but it never showed me in my bag!! I wouldn't have cancelled!!!


Ahhh that's awful!!! Did you tell them about it? I wonder why it didn't show up...I've also started realizing certain people like me and Sana don't seem to be having all of our trade offers go through (we'll offer high valued trades for something smaller and no one will accept or even see the offer). Boo.


----------



## sana riaz (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to take the steve madden glasses offer soooo much but I already traded down from my watch to the piggy and that's another 7 jump.


how are trades on it?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

I just got the $95 Gorjana necklace that I've *always* thought looked like a Mickey Mouse head! I traded my $74 bag for it! I think it would go really pretty with my Disney Couture Mickey Mouse studs and my Gorjana Audrey bracelet. It's very simple, but nice jewelry, that generally matches, to wear at Disneyland this summer. YAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## tweakabell (May 24, 2012)

meh snowflake necklace two row rj bracelet those are prob the highest


----------



## VintageSpade (May 24, 2012)

And I hate everything in my bag Leilani lol Java, no I just noticed today. I'm trying to get the single coral clutch that's left but she's sticking tight to it.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 24, 2012)

Haha thanks for grabbing that up, Leilani, now I won't be tempted to trade my front zip bag for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, great haul with your last bag, but I bet you can do even better with this one!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

I want to trade my clutch for the gorjana bangle but I have REALLY small wrists. I am afraid it will be too big.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 24, 2012)

If the diameter is around 2.75 inches, measure a bangle you have and see how it compares. I know that size works well with my wrists, but I have a wrist circumference of 6.5-7 inches.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the diameter is around 2.75 inches, measure a bangle you have and see how it compares. I know that size works well with my wrists, but I have a wrist circumference of 6.5-7 inches.


 Great idea, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

AHHH! I was looking online for a matching wallet for my deux lux felix bag and I went to their website. They have small felix duffles on sale for $69 in 3 different colors!! I want!!!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 24, 2012)

You get such a better deal on LBB!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 24, 2012)

Annnnd I gave up my Gorjana necklace for an amazing $92 3 item trade. I liked ALL of the stuff! I couldn't say no! LOL.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Haha well that just gives you even more to play around with! Even if I'm not trading, I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha well that just gives you even more to play around with! Even if I'm not trading, I can live vicariously through you.


 OOooooOoOOOh, did you ship your last LBB already?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Oh, no, I'm just getting bombed with not-so-good offers and am unwilling to be adventurous tonight...I like my items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm also busy looking up how much some of these things really cost and getting sucked into hunting down gorjana pieces not offered through LBB.  This is bad.  It will lead to extraneous spending...


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

Sorry Leilani, you cannot have my kitties. I have to have them. They match my real kitties.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

I have FOUR LBB's coming to me. It sucks that shipping to Hawaii takes so dang long!!! I want my goodies!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry Leilani, you cannot have my kitties. I have to have them. They match my real kitties.


I have offered a few times for them, too!! They are so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish there were more than one pair in the gallery!


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

I offered an arm and a leg for them and I haven't let go of them since because they are the only ones. I think this is the 3rd bag I've tried for them so I spent too much on them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry Leilani, you cannot have my kitties. I have to have them. They match my real kitties.


 bahahahaha! I'm trying random offers for many things I like. Don't mind me...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered an arm and a leg for them and I haven't let go of them since because they are the only ones. I think this is the 3rd bag I've tried for them so I spent too much on them.


 That was like me for the Mickey Mouse studs, I spent nearly $50 and 2 items on them! LOL! I was NOT letting them go this time. I was willing give up most anything, within reason, okay and mildly outside of reason, for them.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 25, 2012)

Okay i've officially decided it's NOT LBB that kept me from doing my work. It's my lack of motivation. On page 10 of 18 of my final paper lol. I figure if I write 2 a day plus editing on the last day I can get it done by the midnight deadline this Tuesday...

I'm starting to hate school lol. I love it...but not when it's technically summer.

And I'm starting to get some real shopping withdrawal. I can't order ANYTHING since I know it won't get here before I leave!!! ahhhh!! I want makeup and accessories!


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

Mine was the Kabuki and the tinker bell necklace. So 6 over their retail value but about 15-20 over the offers people had put on them because I had the only kabuki.


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 25, 2012)

So I let the trading time totally count down in case there were any excellent last minute deals someone was willing to make... No such luck!

This is what I got in my very first bag





I'm really pleased overall. It came out to a $216 value which isn't as high as some of you talented ladies, but I really love all these things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone have those robert rose silver bangles?

And great job kelsey!  Looks like a lot of it matches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'm trying to wrap up my bag because I'm spending waaay too much time on it x.x


----------



## DonnaJ (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have those robert rose silver bangles?
> 
> And great job kelsey!  Looks like a lot of it matches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'm trying to wrap up my bag because I'm spending waaay too much time on it x.x


 You mean the ones with the little blue stones? I don't have them but I could get them since someone is trying to trade me for the gold and orange ones. What's your trade for it?


----------



## Smidget (May 25, 2012)

the ZAD beaded gold chain necklace $30 is what I have up for trade for them.  Or Michael Marcus Orchid colored blush $26

I'm looking to trade either of those things for those bangles or a -neutral-colored lip gloss.


----------



## Smidget (May 25, 2012)

ooo I got them! yay!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 25, 2012)

There ya go! I wanted that ZAD!


----------



## Smidget (May 25, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That was you?  Awesome!  Thank you tons~ hehe


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

After the first 2 days, trading gets really frustrating....it takes over your life. I'm on vacation and have all this time, but i seriously need to get over LBB once i resume work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Just the thought makes me sad lol


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

So how is minerologie make up?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Haha I realllllly need to start with a smaller item I like so I can trade more.  Or with things I don't like that much.  The amount of pretty stuff you all end up with is amazing!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I realllllly need to start with a smaller item I like so I can trade more.  Or with things I don't like that much.  The amount of pretty stuff you all end up with is amazing!


My first lbb bag i ended up with 2 bags, you learn after a couple of bags....you did pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Well I still have 4.5 days to decide if I want to trade more, at least.  New stuff on Monday, right?  We'll see if the 3 day weekend messes up trading on Monday. 




  I guess quality over quantity?  So long as I use it, its better than a bunch of things I won't really touch!  (Trying to justify my current 3 item bag.)  I just know if I let go of something I won't be able to get it back...the beaded knot necklace and my bag haven't seen much action in the last few days.


----------



## skylola123 (May 25, 2012)

Has anyone received the Gorjana Claire Necklace or knows of any better pictures?

I have been searching on Google but no luck so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

Well, here's my final bag:





I actually really like the RJ Graziano stuff...even though it seems no one else does! I am so excited to get everything!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I'm not really in love with the sequin clutch. Oh well, I will be getting another bag soon enough!!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I still have 4.5 days to decide if I want to trade more, at least.  New stuff on Monday, right?  We'll see if the 3 day weekend messes up trading on Monday.
> 
> ...


I completely agree over the quality over quantity bit...my previous 2 bags, I ended up with 2 and then 3 items in the second one. The only reason I have more items in my current bag is because i got a damaged bag in my last one for which they gave me exchange credit..But i this time i'm also trying 2 stop myself from giving away my smaller items for 1 big one, just because its fun trading and playing around with the smaller items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

Does the rose hip eye balm trade well? Or get offers?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Sana, that R&amp;Em charlotte tote is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love how the long strap has a zipper running along its length...ack now I really want that bag!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sana, that R&amp;Em charlotte tote is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love how the long strap has a zipper running along its length...ack now I really want that bag!


Yea that was the item I picked, I fell in love and refused to let it go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....for your next bag, try picking an item on Monday, right after preview day, that's when one usually gets the best steals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I'm just glad I found this site on Tuesday so they had a bag I liked.  I was really jonesing for a practical cross body bag, so I'm so glad I found LBB!  The beginning of a long and beautiful....addiction.


----------



## maryissa (May 25, 2012)

I can't wait for the preview on Sunday! And it's the first on next friday! I'm super excited to see what new things there going to have.


----------



## TheDivineSarah (May 25, 2012)

I've seen you ladies talk about canceling your bag if the items/trading for it sucks... how exactly do you do that? I have 4 more days and want to know just in case, haha.

PS: You all made me give in and give this a try since I had an extra $50 (and a coupon code!) this pay.


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheDivineSarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen you ladies talk about canceling your bag if the items/trading for it sucks... how exactly do you do that? I have 4 more days and want to know just in case, haha.
> 
> PS: You all made me give in and give this a try since I had an extra $50 (and a coupon code!) this pay.


Can you share the code?  I would love to try this too!


----------



## HeatherBell (May 25, 2012)

My first LBB! I'm happy with it. They last 2 hours or so I traded like 15 times, and in the end I ended up trading back for the things I started with before the 2 hour trading frenzy, haha. Next time I'm going to go for more smaller items to make trading more fun and get more items. I don't really need anymore bags right now.

I really think I'm going to like the t R&amp;Em Brook crossbody. I have been needing a small casual bag like that.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2012)

I've found myself back in this mess again, lol. My bag sucks, but I was going for a bunch of small things so I'll actually trade this time.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 25, 2012)

I actually had some good trading luck this AM: I got frog drop earrings for a candle and pig earrings for the silver leaf bracelet. Yesterday I was so over everything in my bag and was too busy to trade anything, which kind of made it feel worse...but today things are looking up!


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually had some good trading luck this AM: I got frog drop earrings for a candle and pig earrings for the silver leaf bracelet. Yesterday I was so over everything in my bag and was too busy to trade anything, which kind of made it feel worse...but today things are looking up!


 Nice! You're making me really wish I had a bag open right now to trade! Going through withdrawal...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

I've traded in quite the circle. LOL.

I made a two item trade of my froggies and blush for that $74 bag.

Then I traded up to the $95 Gorjana.

I took a 3 for 1 trade for that Gorjana.

I traded one of the 3 items for my froggies again.

I traded the other two items for the $74 bag.

So, basically, I'm back to the bag and it's like I never lost my Betsey Froggies.







Now, that said, don't be alarmed/think it's a mistake if you see that $74 bag trade for things in the $50 range. My blush wasn't trading up that far before and I needed ammo. 



 Yes, I'm willing to lose a handbag for something of lower cost that I really like.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 25, 2012)

Either the glitch is happening again, or this Jessica person is a moron. I offered over $60 for that necklace and she takes a nail polish and piece of jewelry (that doesn't trade) with the total less than $30.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Either the glitch is happening again, or this Jessica person is a moron. I offered over $60 for that necklace and she takes a nail polish and piece of jewelry (that doesn't trade) with the total less than $30.


 I offered a $74 handbag for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2012)

Where is rilee? I would pay her 10 dollars to trade for me in my early days lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 25, 2012)

Looks like she may be a moron. She's trading down for more ugly crap. If you all have cheap ugly crap to get rid of now is your chance.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I offered a $74 handbag for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 OMG! and she took the nail polish and that awful spike thing!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Hahaha, I traded the bag for the $45 Disney Couture "Believe" hoops. Yes, I'm that obsessed with Disney Couture I was willing to trade in a circle to get a handbag to make that person budge.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like she may be a moron. She's trading down for more ugly crap. If you all have cheap ugly crap to get rid of now is your chance.


----------



## Smidget (May 25, 2012)

My first bag.  I'm very happy with it and I'm excited to get it! In the mean time it'll be hard to not buy another and do it all over :s


----------



## MrsMHalpern (May 25, 2012)

I took just three days and closed this bag. I had exchanged items ($56, $25, $15 or something like that) and have gotten several bags already so I went for mostly makeup. At one point I had ten items, then traded three for the Betsey hoops. I have wanted the hoops and the blue cheap earrings for a while (I've had the blue several times and keep trading them up), and...

I couldn't resist the Twilight bracelet. If you don't want it, consider opening a bag with it anyway. The highest trade offer I got for it was something like $30 over what it is priced at!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

HELP! I can't decide which color of the street level zig zag satchel I like better! I have the tan one but I have offers for the black one. Can't decide...Hmmm


----------



## rosekorime (May 25, 2012)

So I've been stalking this thread for awhile XD I have to say you guys are really pro at trading! I was just wondering though, at the beginning of the month do they add a lot of new inventory or is it like the weekly restock on Monday? I just started lbb this month so I don't know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 25, 2012)

I think there's a pic of the tan one on the picture thread and it looks really cute.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there's a pic of the tan one on the picture thread and it looks really cute.


Thank you, just looked. It looks so much better in real life! So cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

Yayy they exchanged two of my items (the copper clutch for the ivory large solid tote and the Graziano two row bracelet for Steve Madden aviators





I lost $9, but who cares! I got what I wanted most! 



 I was having some issues with trading so they were nice enough to exchange the items I wasn't in love with. Dan was very impressed with my trading skills lol. I learned it all from you ladies!!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HELP! I can't decide which color of the street level zig zag satchel I like better! I have the tan one but I have offers for the black one. Can't decide...Hmmm


Lol i can't decide either...there's a youtube video on it, that might help you decide. I have the black one, in case you decide to switch let me know.


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

Wow i had no idea you could exchange your items!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

I've put some ridiculous offers out there for the street level striped tote but seems like no ones budging..


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

yay! I got the deux lux sequin pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

not pouch, i meant bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow i had no idea you could exchange your items!


 Yeah, I don't think they'll do it for every bag, but it doesn't hurt to ask. In my first bag I got a bracelet. It looked cute, but my wrists are like baby wrists so I asked them if I could exchange it for a necklace and they did it without question! I contacted them before the packages shipped though. It really doesn't make much of a difference to them if it's something they have available and close in price to the item you don't want. The customer service has always been wonderful in my experience!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

So I'm open to trading the deux lux sequin duffle. I wonder who has the melie bianco expandable shoulder bag, I'm willing to exchange it for that!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm open to trading the deux lux sequin duffle. I wonder who has the melie bianco expandable shoulder bag, I'm willing to exchange it for that!


Oh darn, I had the melie bianco bag but traded it for an awesome 3 item trade. Sorry, wish I could have helped you out!


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

Final bag, I'm realy happy with all of it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Final bag, I'm realy happy with all of it.


NICE!! Love the glasses. Great job! I wish I was that good at trading. Haha!


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

It's very time consuming. Luckily I'm a SAHM, so it doesn't matter if I stop in the middle of something to take an awesome trade.


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh darn, I had the melie bianco bag but traded it for an awesome 3 item trade. Sorry, wish I could have helped you out!


 I was hoping you still had it! Thats why i posted this here....oh well..


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

Ok, I have officially lost my mind. Haha. I hurried up and shipped my bag so I could open another one because I saw a steve madden hobo in the gallery. Ahhh! My husband is probably going to have a heart attack when he sees all these LBB's in the mail. Haha.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Hey DaniLeslie, nice Steve Madden bag!  20" across is crazy huge, could pass for an overnight bag. 




  Love huge bags, forcing myself to get smaller ones because I never carry enough to fill them!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

My love for Disney Couture has carried over to Karmaloop. I bought the "Wish" necklace there and the Tinkerbell pink bracelet. With codes and such it all came up to $33 shipped. HECK YEAAAAH!


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I have officially lost my mind. Haha. I hurried up and shipped my bag so I could open another one because I saw a steve madden hobo in the gallery. Ahhh! My husband is probably going to have a heart attack when he sees all these LBB's in the mail. Haha.


 So you willing to trade that at all?


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey DaniLeslie, nice Steve Madden bag!  20" across is crazy huge, could pass for an overnight bag.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks! I have a toddler so I am always carrying tons of stuff. I love big bags!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

OMG! LBB asked me to be a guest stylist on the site!!! 









 I'm so excited I can't breathe!! Woohoo!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! LBB asked me to be a guest stylist on the site!!!
> 
> ...


 OMG! LUCKY! Congrats. I really need to make a blog.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you willing to trade that at all?


I would trade you in a heartbeat but I already have that duffle coming in the mail. How are trades for it? I am getting some crazy awesome offers for this steve madden.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! LBB asked me to be a guest stylist on the site!!!
> 
> ...


Omgosh, that is awesome!! Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! LUCKY! Congrats. I really need to make a blog.


 I want to make one but I'm so weird I'd end up just talking to myself on it, ( you know cuz I never do that in real life



)


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! LUCKY! Congrats. I really need to make a blog.


 Thanks! You definitely should, it is so much fun! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Final bag, I'm realy happy with all of it.


 Everything looks fabulous!!!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Omgosh, that is awesome!! Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I will post the link here once it's official


----------



## sana riaz (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would trade you in a heartbeat but I already have that duffle coming in the mail. How are trades for it? I am getting some crazy awesome offers for this steve madden.


 
Lol I can imagine, trades are good, but im sure Madden has better ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Everything looks fabulous!!!


Thanks, I hate this town and all there is to do is gamble and drink. I'm not much of a drinker so I used to go to the casinos a couple times a month. This is much more fun and $50 lasts a week so this is much more productive.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Leilani, I just recently ordered the Disney Couture shark jaw ring from Karmaloop, haha.  I wish $50 would last me a week like it does tweakabell, but it just makes me want to look for more things online.  Kind of like a type of gateway shopping or something.

Congrats lushtoblush!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, I just recently ordered the Disney Couture shark jaw ring from Karmaloop, haha.  I wish $50 would last me a week like it does tweakabell, but it just makes me want to look for more things online.  Kind of like a type of gateway shopping or something.
> 
> Congrats lushtoblush!


 Omg, I loved that one too. I super want to get the white rabbit as well. I have a huuuuge all things Alice In Wonderland fetish. lol.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hate this town and all there is to do is gamble and drink. I'm not much of a drinker so I used to go to the casinos a couple times a month. This is much more fun and $50 lasts a week so this is much more productive.


 Haha, that's funny. I never thought about it as being $50 for a whole week of fun. I told my boyfriend LBB is to me what poker is to him lol


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, I just recently ordered the Disney Couture shark jaw ring from Karmaloop, haha.  I wish $50 would last me a week like it does tweakabell, but it just makes me want to look for more things online.  Kind of like a type of gateway shopping or something.
> 
> Congrats lushtoblush!


 Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

I hope people start answering to my offers soon. I'm about to close this bag as there are definitely a few new things I want in the gallery. ugggggggggh. Oh well, I really love my bag as is so if I don't see anything being accepted/passed in the next 3 or so hours, I'm going to ship.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope people start answering to my offers soon. I'm about to close this bag as there are definitely a few new things I want in the gallery. ugggggggggh. Oh well, I really love my bag as is so if I don't see anything being accepted/passed in the next 3 or so hours, I'm going to ship.


 Do you think trading is slow since it's the end of the month? This my first month so I haven't experienced the beginning of the month yet. Do they release a lot of new items at the beginning of the month?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Most likely. The beginning of this last month was DEFINITELY booming. For some reason weekends are really sloooow, and add onto that it's a 3 day holiday weekend. Most people get off early so they can start their long weekend as soon as possible, and lots of people go out of town. I'm not having high hopes for lightening fast trading for the next 3-4 days. 





I keep hovering over the ship my bag button. I want to close it and start a new one. Baaad.

They have a lot of new stuff in the gallery right now in the low to mid price ranges. They almost always have a lot of awesome new stuff on the 1st to 5th of the month.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Resist the urge!  Better to wait for new stuff on Monday or the beginning of the month anyway!


----------



## VegasLover75 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Resist the urge!  Better to wait for new stuff on Monday or the beginning of the month anyway!


 Thanks!  I have been thinking about buying all day today so I will hold off until next week.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

I swear I'm mostly waiting on the people who have the eye shadow quad in Shanghai to accept/pass. I tried to trade the Betsey froggies and nothing, and now I'm trying to trade the quad in Vienna (ALSO gorgeous). I'm just attached to the name of that quad, really. LOL. I want Tahiti as well and the Mineralogie Honolulu Honey (when it's back) blush one of these days.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

I seriously can't make up my mind today on what I want. lol. I don't know if I want makeup or my froggies more so I'm going to leave it up to fate and put back in for froggies. So indecisive.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

OOOOOH! MUST LOOK!

I got the crystal bangles for my hoops. As painful as it was to part with those, the crystal bangles is one of the very few things I was willing to do it for.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Omg, I loved that one too. I super want to get the white rabbit as well. I have a huuuuge all things Alice In Wonderland fetish. lol.


I am a Little Mermaid and Cinderella girl here. When I was little I used swim in our pool and take all my Mom's jewelry and our spoons and forks and gizmos and gadgets and put it underwater and swim down to them. I would hold my breath as long as I could while I would stare at them and then shoot up out of the water screaming part of your world.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Ahhhh! The Tinsley and a Cargo blush for the crystal bangles! AHHHH! Do I accept?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## geniabeme (May 25, 2012)

Ooo theres some really cute rings that I see are new!


----------



## tweakabell (May 25, 2012)

That gift an item feature is nifty.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am a Little Mermaid and Cinderella girl here. When I was little I used swim in our pool and take all my Mom's jewelry and our spoons and forks and gizmos and gadgets and put it underwater and swim down to them. I would hold my breath as long as I could while I would stare at them and then shoot up out of the water screaming part of your world.


 I'm an Alice In Wonderland and Mulan girl, though I probably share the most in common with "Pocahontas"... but awww, I loves your story. 




 Things were so much more simple when we were young. lol.


----------



## Shopper0427 (May 25, 2012)

FYI on YouTube there is a video of all the new ali khan Jewerly from llb team. Soooo cute. I want the skull rinestone ring when they release it. All big pieces. Love big Jewerly!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Okay, there is only ONE thing now that stands between me and that ship button. I'm trying to trade my crystal bangles for the ONLY thing I'm willing to trade them for, the neon red BCBG clutch/wallet. I swear I'm obsessed with getting one in every color. LOL! If she passes, it's okay. Hopefully I'll see it again to start a bag with/trade for some other time.


----------



## mandyblair (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh! The Tinsley and a Cargo blush for the crystal bangles! AHHHH! Do I accept?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


 Yes, please!  That's me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Shipped my LBB! Pretty darn happy with it. The bag I did so wonderful with last time I started with an extra item (thanks to Klout) and a Nica bag. This time I only had 3 items to start out with and no handbags. I traded for five and a half days. I must say, I traded *a lot* to get this stuff, and gave up my Disney Couture "Believe" hoops that I never did get back. lol.

So this is how my bag started...





*                    *

*                     The items I ended up with:*





Every single thing was on my "loves" list. Very happy!


----------



## geniabeme (May 25, 2012)

AWESOME bag!!!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Great  bag, Leilani!  I see you opened a new bag for those Disney hoops. 



  Don't trade them away this time!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 25, 2012)

I got an e-mail about Leilani opening a new bag lol, ummm you should probably just ship that right now.  I love every single thing in your bag...UGH i'm so sad I cant' open a bag!!!

I told my mom and aunt about LBB and they really want to join lol. Little do they know that trading to a $400 value actually takes a LOT of time. They'll probably realize that and then get mad at me for not spending that time on school haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

So, like, I'm having a real hard time not wanting to ship already! 



 At only $123! But seriously, all of my stuff rules! And LMAO, those Disney hoops aren't going ANYWHERE this time.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

I want to know what that Jennifer girl does for a living. She opens so many bags a week! So jealous. lol. I open one a week/a bit more than a week, and I think I'm overboard! Yet, this is way cheaper than what I used to spend a week shopping and I gave up 5 different beauty boxes already to make up the cost of at least one of them.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 25, 2012)

Hey, the more people out there opening bags, the more there is to trade with.  



  I will try my very hardest to keep it to one a month...good thing this month is almost over.  hahahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Oh and I didn't sub to Glossybox like I planned to, 'cause, that's like, almost half a LBB. 





Justifying my once a week LBB addiction has really saved me money in the long run, as strange as that sounds. I don't go to Starbucks for random drinkies now, after going on a cancelling spree I only have $35 of beauty boxes (instead of my former $100+, and I may cancel Sample Society as well if I remain unimpressed this month), I go out to "retail therapy" shop way less, and I rarely buy something online elsewhere anymore.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I didn't sub to Glossybox like I planned to, 'cause, that's like, almost half a LBB.
> 
> ...


 ...except for that karamloop disney order, right? 



  Your shopping is safe with me!  I will have to smuggle my boxes into the apartment like a thief.  Who here hides (or misrepresents, anyway) their shopping to their loved ones??


----------



## lechatonrose (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to know what that Jennifer girl does for a living. She opens so many bags a week! So jealous. lol. I open one a week/a bit more than a week, and I think I'm overboard! Yet, this is way cheaper than what I used to spend a week shopping and I gave up 5 different beauty boxes already to make up the cost of at least one of them.


 I wonder if she owns a boutique or is somehow selling things from the bag another way. Or maybe she has 5 daughters and is saving money too lol


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I didn't sub to Glossybox like I planned to, 'cause, that's like, almost half a LBB.
> 
> ...


 ...except for that karamloop disney order, right? 



  Your shopping is safe with me!  I will have to smuggle my boxes into the apartment like a thief.  Who here hides (or misrepresents, anyway) their shopping to their loved ones??


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I didn't sub to Glossybox like I planned to, 'cause, that's like, almost half a LBB.
> 
> ...


 ...except for random Disney karmaloop orders, right? 



  Your shopping is safe with me!  I will be smuggling my shopping in like a thief...anyone else here hide (or downplay) their purchases??


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if she owns a boutique or is somehow selling things from the bag another way. Or maybe she has 5 daughters and is saving money too lol


 She's opened 12 bags in the last 6 days, or close to that. Unless I did resale of some of my LBB items I would be broke if I kept up such a pace. lol. And let's be honest here, I'm way too greedy about my LBB stuff and love it all way too much to ever sell any of it. 



 They are all like little trophies from my trading victories. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

Ack apparently I'm too new to quote people, I keep getting moderated!

Leilani, when you mean rarely shopping online, you're not including your Disney karmaloop order that you just placed, right? 



  Your shopping secret is safe with me!

Does anyone else here hide or downplay their purchases from loved ones?  I will be smuggling in some of the shopping like a thief...


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

12 more hours till my bag closes.




 I think I'm going to bed now though. Not much going on. I have some nice offers out there, but won't be sad if I end up with the bag I have now. I really like everything in it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

I use to spend so much at Sephora or Mac and now that I found LBB, I am actually saving money! My husband actually told me that he is happy I found LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the blush, Leilani!

I think I am willing to give up my Madden. I just need the right offer for a bunch of cool items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

You're welcome Dani! Thank you for the two item trade!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack apparently I'm too new to quote people, I keep getting moderated!
> 
> ...


 LOL. That's actually the first online purchase outside of LBB that I've made in weeks! 



 Or since whenever I bought that Betsey bracelet on Amazon (I think 5ish weeks ago). I mean, come oooon man, it was two heavily discounted Disney Couture items, one of which is on LBB and I often try to get/have had and lost in the past. Getting both things shipped for $30, I couldn't pass that up. 



 So yes, I included that purchase in the "rarely shopping online" comment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) $30 in 5ish weeks is still considered rare, at least it is for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 26, 2012)

You guys get 6 items for $50????


----------



## bloo (May 26, 2012)

Wanted to wait until June to open another but caved when I say my starting bag. 

This is my current bag but I started with everything but the ZAD necklace which was originally nail wraps and The laptop case which started out the $25 sequin ipad case. The MB clutch was my Klout perk.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 26, 2012)

wow you're so lucky you got the clutch as your klout item, i got those lame $50 animal KJL earrings....


----------



## javagirl87 (May 26, 2012)

and i agree, I used to make 1-2 online orders a week totalling more than LBB. I'm definitely saving money this way. The only online purchase i've made since I started the beginning of April now was a dermstore purchase for more cargo blush lol and even then Leilani gave me a code to use!


----------



## bloo (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow you're so lucky you got the clutch as your klout item, i got those lame $50 animal KJL earrings....


 For a while it only wanted to give me the $48 pink bag and then it moved to the laptop case a couple of times. When I saw this combo I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, I unfortunately added the klout item to my already open bag and got a $50 candle.  I'm crazy allergic to half the candles I've tried.

UPDATE: is a laptop bag better than a candle when you don't have a laptop? 



  Well, at least I have something to trade now!


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

Aaaaaaah! One more hour till my bag closes, and everyone's still asleep!? Wake up people and check your offers. lol! Why did they have to release a bunch of pretty things the night before my bag closes!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipped my LBB! Pretty darn happy with it. The bag I did so wonderful with last time I started with an extra item (thanks to Klout) and a Nica bag. This time I only had 3 items to start out with and no handbags. I traded for five and a half days. I must say, I traded *a lot* to get this stuff, and gave up my Disney Couture "Believe" hoops that I never did get back. lol.
> 
> ...


 Amazing bag!! You're my LBB role model! lol


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

My bag has closed. It's not a very high value bag, but  I decided to just go for what I like and not worry about prices at all. It's not worth anything if I won't use it right. So here's what I got. Got a bit of a theme going on. lol!


----------



## Smidget (May 26, 2012)

Very cute bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 26, 2012)

I'm thing about opening up a new bad, so I've been playing around with items deciding what I want to start with and in the bag keeps popping up items from LaVanila.  Has anyone else seen that because I don't see any items from LaVanila in the gallery.  I love their products, I was just wondering which ones LBB is getting.  I might wait until Monday see what's coming out though.


----------



## Smidget (May 26, 2012)

I couldn't resist a 2nd bag. Was hoping the CARGO was blush, oh well!  These are my starting items- 5 items + the total is 172?!  That was the tipping point.  I'm the only one with that Ben Amun bangle?


----------



## Smidget (May 26, 2012)

omg I'm so sad my stuff keeps being held for moderation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyways I was just poking around and thought I'd see what I could get in a new bag (totally not intending on getting a new one *AHEM*)... Then I managed to find one with 5 items for a value of $172... AKNY Wing ring $22, CARGO $30 (Was hoping it was blush, but it was the toronto color palette), Duck Speaker $20, Ben Amun bangle $25, Gorjana (Jackie) $75.

So... I kinda started a new one with that. Please tell me I'm not the only one that would have done that.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Smidget, if I was wanting to be trade-happy and I wasn't in love with anything that would be impossible to trade for, then I would totally bite, that's awesome!  Sounds like you'll have a fun week ahead of you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2012)

I think I'm going to take the plunge on Monday!

I'm excited, and excited to trade some - though nothing like you guys, because my main reason for finally caving is that I NEED a new bag (literally, I have only two, one is stained and the other is ripped), so I'll likely not want to trade one if I pick one I really love.  I don't have enough faith in my trading skills and luck yet to take the gamble on getting one I like if I don't start with it from the beginning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT after I land a good bag, I'm excited to really trade...I've been watching you guys for too long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aaaaaaah! One more hour till my bag closes, and everyone's still asleep!? Wake up people and check your offers. lol! Why did they have to release a bunch of pretty things the night before my bag closes!


 I hate that there is no way to tell people that your bag is closing. I wish they would somehow mark the people/bags that have 24 hours or less to close. Sometimes I hold onto offers hoping for something better to come along, but if I saw that the offer was coming from someone with only hours left, I'd decide a whole lot quicker to take the plunge!


----------



## DonnaJ (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag has closed. It's not a very high value bag, but  I decided to just go for what I like and not worry about prices at all. It's not worth anything if I won't use it right. So here's what I got. Got a bit of a theme going on. lol!


 Some of the best things on LBB are the cheap jewelry. I'd love to do this one day, just get a bag full of all the jewelry under $34 that I want, including the dreaded $34 necklaces, which I actually like and everyone else seems to hate. I'd also love to do a makeup bag one of these times and now that they are releasing a ton of cargo this would be the time to do it too. So maybe...


----------



## VivGee (May 26, 2012)

> omg I'm so sad my stuff keeps being held for moderation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Anyways I was just poking around and thought I'd see what I could get in a new bag (totally not intending on getting a new one *AHEM*)... Then I managed to find one with 5 items for a value of $172... AKNY Wing ring $22, CARGO $30 (Was hoping it was blush, but it was the toronto color palette), Duck Speaker $20, Ben Amun bangle $25, Gorjana (Jackie) $75. So... I kinda started a new one with that. Please tell me I'm not the only one that would have done that.


 Oh Sweetie, you are SO not the only one. I'm there with you! Good luck and happy trading!


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that there is no way to tell people that your bag is closing. I wish they would somehow mark the people/bags that have 24 hours or less to close. Sometimes I hold onto offers hoping for something better to come along, but if I saw that the offer was coming from someone with only hours left, I'd decide a whole lot quicker to take the plunge!


 That would be a great feature! I know I hold some offers too. I think my problem this moring was everyone was still sleeping in or traveling for the holiday weekend. Saturday morning probably isn't the best time to close a bag.

Is it sad that I'm thinking about opening another bag for a $15 ring.




 Better go balance my checkbook first. lol!


----------



## VivGee (May 26, 2012)

Yay! I got the fantasy necklace! Woot!!


----------



## Fashionb (May 26, 2012)

Okay so I couldn't wait to open a new bag when I saw that the Deux lux wristlet in gold sequins came back in stock.  I didn't get my klout item credit which I should have so I sent an e-mail, hopefully they will add it on Monday.

Here's what I'm starting with:

Deux Lux wristlet in gold sequins

Disney Couture believe earrings  (I see your trade Donna - just not sure I want to trade for the Betsey earrings yet, but I'm thinking about it)

Gorjana Tinsley necklace (I'd love to get a few smaller items to trade with for this)


----------



## VintageSpade (May 26, 2012)

Do the Gorjana Cleo Tear Earrings trade well?


----------



## CaliMel (May 26, 2012)

I'm so happy! My two item trade for the clutch went through!

It made up the difference for a couple items that I traded down to get the thing I wanted.

I traded a $28 necklace for the $20 coral chain colored one.

I'm happy with this bag.

I wish there was a feature that showed you what you started with so that if you're like me and can't remember because it's all a haze of trading, you could still see!

The bag I have has the Duex Lux Hook clutch, the feather duster earrings, the all the rage two toned necklace in coral, and the octopus earrings. The earrings are a birthday gift for my friend because she has the necklace that matches them.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 26, 2012)

If you look yourself up in the 'friends' feature you can hit 'activity' and it will show you the bag you started with down the page.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing bag!! You're my LBB role model! lol


 
hahaha thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I do fabulous, other times not as fabulous, but the thing I always do is trade, trade, trade. And I don't *only* trade up. I trade sideways a lot and down a ton too. Matter of fact, that last LBB had a ton of trading down, including trading up for a purse, only to trade down for $45 Disney Couture earrings, which in turn lead to the $65 crystal bangles. Sometimes it's all about risk taking, though it can definitely be scary. 



 And of course, if you are about to close your bag or your trading is going to end, don't be afraid to trade down an expensive item you don't like at all for one that you adore, that's cheaper. In the end what really counts is personal value and not that "retail value" number on the side of the screen.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 26, 2012)

I have to agree. Leilani has been the culprit for my opening more then one bag....like my current one which I opened to attempt to get that dang BCBG studded clutch.  Bad influence there girl.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

Anyone interested in the Steve Madden Hobo? I think I want to trade it for smaller items. I have SO many bags.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 26, 2012)

_How is everyone's trading going? I want to hear some happy stories... my bag is not moving at all today!_


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to agree. Leilani has been the culprit for my opening more then one bag....like my current one which I opened to attempt to get that dang BCBG studded clutch.  Bad influence there girl.








And haha, I opened my current bag for the same exact reason, but it's gone so I can't trade for it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone interested in the Steve Madden Hobo? I think I want to trade it for smaller items. I have SO many bags.


 If you still have it in a couple days and I have more small items than I do now, I'll make a offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you still have it in a couple days and I have more small items than I do now, I'll make a offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok, sounds good. I figured that it may be good ammo to use to get new stuff on monday. Everybody loves a Madden bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

SQUEE!! I just checked the shipping on some of my LBB's. Two of them have been delivered!!! YAY!! Gotta run to the mail box!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 26, 2012)

I know. I tossed everything I had at her over the time before she shipped. I hope they bring them back.

I've managed to trade up fairly well with this bag. I'm just looking at some of my offers though and am always leary of Gorjana offers. I've never had any trade well.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SQUEE!! I just checked the shipping on some of my LBB's. Two of them have been delivered!!! YAY!! Gotta run to the mail box!


 _Yayyy!! I'm excited for you!! Post pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to take the plunge on Monday!
> 
> ...


 So excited for you to start your LBB and I really do hope you end trading with an amazing haul! Wishing you big luck already!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 26, 2012)

I love it. The one thing that I won't trade in my bag is the one thing that I have offers flooding in for.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 26, 2012)

Posted photos on picture thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything is so nice. I love the Gorjana hoop earrings. They are so dainty.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it. The one thing that I won't trade in my bag is the one thing that I have offers flooding in for.
> 
> PS. Gorjana Cleo Tear earrings. AVOID THEM. Terrible trade offers.


 _I have that problem too! I get my hopes up when I see I have a lot of offers only to find everyone wants my tan Nila satchel. Hope trading picks up for you!!_  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 26, 2012)

has anyone found any images of the Ben Amun jewelry online? They're pretty underwhelming on the LBB site but their jewelry in general is really great (and expensive). I have the brazilian brights seed bead necklace and the gray shoelace one in my bag right now and am not sure what to do with them.

so far I've found this other one:

http://www.everythingbutwater.com/browse/products/ben-amun-co/ben-amun-brights/45339+77710.html

and this one (which I think is a colorful version of the gray one):

http://www.everythingbutwater.com/browse/products/ben-amun-co/ben-amun/45340+77666.html


----------



## teegardenbr (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone found any images of the Ben Amun jewelry online? They're pretty underwhelming on the LBB site but their jewelry in general is really great (and expensive). I have the brazilian brights seed bead necklace and the gray shoelace one in my bag right now and am not sure what to do with them.


 _I feel like they would trade better if they weren't so high in price. I have one in my bag right now too. I think they work fine for trading down to an item you really want, but I've personally never had it up trade._


----------



## javagirl87 (May 26, 2012)

Ahhhh If this is still available when I get back in the states i'm totally buying it. I think I like it more than the heart/bow one i was trying to get on LBB forever!

http://www.amazon.com/Betsey-Johnson-Spectator-Striped-Necklace/dp/B005LCENRI/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

It's so difficult not to be able to shop online right now or open a bag!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

Uh oh, I think I'm going to give up my Believe hoops for a nice 3 item trade. lol. If I'm not happy enough with this bag in a few days I can always cancel. Goodness knows I've bought enough LBBs from them this month for them to not complain about that. lol.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 26, 2012)

If you check clearance at urban outfitters, they have deux lux wallets for $12.99 and some of the bags for less than half the price, for example


----------



## teegardenbr (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you check clearance at urban outfitters, they have deux lux wallets for $12.99 and some of the bags for less than half the price, for example


 _Why is the brand Kimchi Blue there and Nila Anthony on LBB?? I found the same thing with the Nila Anthony satchel... _http://www.handbagheaven.com/megan-buckle-satchel.html


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

Gah! I decided to open a bag because I REALLY wanted the $15 Carol Dauplaise ring. I opened with that ring as my main item because I wanted to make sure I get it, and thought that if I got a bad item I could just work with it. Well, I didn't just get one bad item, I got THREE HORRIBLE items!!! Doing my best to work with it, traded off two things for stuff that might trade better already, but if I'm not happy by Tuesday I may have to cancel the bag.









Okay what trades better the sweet/sassy shameless necklace or the $50 gray Ben Amun necklace? I know I got a good two item trade last time I had the Ben Amun necklace, but not sure about the shameless one.


----------



## TonyaK (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah! I decided to open a bag because I REALLY wanted the $15 Carol Dauplaise ring. I opened with that ring as my main item because I wanted to make sure I get it, and thought that if I got a bad item I could just work with it. Well, I didn't just get one bad item, I got THREE HORRIBLE items!!! Doing my best to work with it, traded off two things for stuff that might trade better already, but if I'm not happy by Tuesday I may have to cancel the bag.
> 
> ...


 I take it back. I'm LOVING my bag. lol!! Trading is GOOD tonight!!!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 26, 2012)

I'm back and forth on mine. I like half of it. lol. I'm just moody and cranky though and feel defeated because I'm coming down with my son's cold/flu nastiness. Such a bad time for me to trade.


----------



## Smidget (May 26, 2012)

Ohh noo Leilani!  I hope you and your little one are better soon.  Same thing over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think we got it at Chuck E Cheese's. 

In fact, I just e-mailed them asking if I can just cancel this bag since I can't sit here and watch it. My two year old practically needs to just stay in the bathroom. According to what I've heard has been going around in my area it'll be a few days before he is all better.


----------



## Fashionb (May 26, 2012)

I can't decide if I want to give up my believe disney earrings for the steve madden leopard sunglasses.  Do the steved madden sunglasses trade well?


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

Does anyone have the Gorjana Jackie necklace? I want it SO bad!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh noo Leilani!  I hope you and your little one are better soon.  Same thing over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think we got it at Chuck E Cheese's.
> 
> In fact, I just e-mailed them asking if I can just cancel this bag since I can't sit here and watch it. My two year old practically needs to just stay in the bathroom. According to what I've heard has been going around in my area it'll be a few days before he is all better.


Omgosh, that sounds exactly like what I am dealing with. Poor kiddos. My 3 year old is miserable.


----------



## Smidget (May 27, 2012)

I have the Gorjana Jackie necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Willing to trade for ... oh, I HAD it then someone accepted my trade. lol


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Gorjana Jackie necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Willing to trade for ... oh, I HAD it then someone accepted my trade. lol


 AWW, NOOO! Haha. Thanks, though. I realized I don't need this giant bag...


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, Leilani! I was starting to hate this bag. Haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AWW, NOOO! Haha. Thanks, though. I realized I don't need this giant bag...


 I gave you quite a bit to have fun with! LOL. Those were all trade up/even able. haha. Thank you for the bag! I do likes it a lot. 



 I was going to cancel this bag but now I like it enough to keep it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

P.S. I was totally working on getting the matching earrings for that triangle necklace. I think the matching set would be majorly hot!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

It sucks that all of our bebes are not doing well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( Ugh, what the heck, it's supposed to be summer vacation! Getting sick should not be allowed!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> P.S. I was totally working on getting the matching earrings for that triangle necklace. I think the matching set would be majorly hot!


That necklace is what did it for me! Haha! I had the earrings in my last bag but could not get the necklace!! YAY!


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> Thanks, Leilani! I was starting to hate this bag. Haha. Â


 I step away for 5 minutes and I miss the madden! Feel like kicking myself! Lol


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I step away for 5 minutes and I miss the madden! Feel like kicking myself! Lol


HAha. I know, I offered you the trade for the Deux Lux duffle! I am so sorry!


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> HAha. I know, I offered you the trade for the Deux Lux duffle! I am so sorry!


 I've been trying to get it for the longest time..Leilani is there any way I can interest you in that deux lux duffle?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> P.S. I was totally working on getting the matching earrings for that triangle necklace. I think the matching set would be majorly hot!


 I did get those two as a set, then traded up together for one of the fydelity bags. It's good to do that with, as well.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

I can't read the trade emails when I've been busy away from the computer.  They can be all too painful!  Glad tonight isn't as slow as I thought it might be, and that people are having some good luck out there.  And hooking each other up here on the forum. 





And I hope everyone and their kiddies feel better soon!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to get it for the longest time..Leilani is there any way I can interest you in that deux lux duffle?


 I have the Deux Lux duffle in blush already, but maybe. I'm definitely pondering it. I've turned every other offer but yours down.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get those two as a set, then traded up together for one of the fydelity bags. It's good to do that with, as well.


 I totally wanted to get the earrings/necklace set and that big white floppy sun hat! How gorgeous would that look this summer?! If I managed to do that I was absolutely going to keep this LBB, but since I have the Madden I'm pretty sure I'm not cancelling this now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to get it for the longest time..Leilani is there any way I can interest you in that deux lux duffle?





> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally wanted to get the earrings/necklace set and that big white floppy sun hat! How gorgeous would that look this summer?! If I managed to do that I was absolutely going to keep this LBB, but since I have the Madden I'm pretty sure I'm not cancelling this now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 I so wish I could pull off hats. My head is so small, no hats ever fit me. Haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I had a summery LBB goal, previously. Of course, anyone who can manage to get the necklace/earrings set, floppy hat, and that bikini bag wins the Madden from me. lol.

*(This is one of my "dream" LBBs...)*


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I wish someone would offer me the white or green Street Level tote with another item (even a ncLA nail polish, I'm not that picky) for my Madden.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> I wish someone would offer me the white or green Street Level tote with another item (even a ncLA nail polish, I'm not that picky) for my Madden.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 Thanks! I put in another offer to tempt you! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Well, I got antsy and started a bag, LOL. Currently have the Hope crossbody, a Cargo blush, ZAD etched triangle earrings, and the Street Level zigzag satchel, which was my Klout perk. Actually like everything but the earrings, yay, this will be fun for me. haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I put in another offer to tempt you! Lol


 Wait, which one was it? LOL. I went click crazy and may have accidentally clicked yours if it was good! haha. I currently have two offers tempting me. Your Deux Lux bag and a three item trade that includes that Shanghai palate I heart, the graffiti tote, and a Cargo eye pencil.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got antsy and started a bag, LOL. Currently have the Hope crossbody, a Cargo blush, ZAD etched triangle earrings, and the Street Level zigzag satchel, which was my Klout perk. Actually like everything but the earrings, yay, this will be fun for me. haha.


 That is an amazing starting bag! Like crazy amazing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Well, since my only real requirement for my bag is that I end with a handbag or satchel of some sort, and I'm not currently attached to anything but the Street LEvel bag (though there are other bags I like more) I'm just having fun and trading around wrecklessly just to see what's out there. HA. THis will be dangerous for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> Wait, which one was it? LOL. I went click crazy and may have accidentally clicked yours if it was good! haha. I currently have two offers tempting me. Your Deux Lux bag and a three item trade that includes that Shanghai palate I heart, the graffiti tote, and a Cargo eye pencil.


 The second offer included the street level zig zag satchel and ZAD necklace! Let me see if the deux lux has any similar offers..also I'm trying to get the street level tote for you..people with those totes are not budging


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The second offer included the street level zig zag satchel and ZAD necklace! Let me see if the deux lux has any similar offers..also I'm trying to get the street level tote for you..people with those totes are not budging


 Okay I shall wait then. There is a girl with a two item trade that includes the black Nila Anthony satchel that I think is super adorable + makeup, that I borderline almost pressed accept on, haha. Let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## MannaChristina (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site &amp; LBB. I'm wondering how in the HELL do you guys score such awesome stuff. And so many items. Share your secrets!! Lol. I keep getting lame trades.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Spread your trading nets!  I just started, but definitely don't expect good trades to fall in your lap, especially if your stuff isn't getting many offers as it is.  Its up to you to tempt people who are being stubborn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You never know who's craving what you have!  Also don't be afraid to trade down.  Or fish on the forum for advice/help if you have something particular in mind.

Everyone here is nice.


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> Wait, which one was it? LOL. I went click crazy and may have accidentally clicked yours if it was good! haha. I currently have two offers tempting me. Your Deux Lux bag and a three item trade that includes that Shanghai palate I heart, the graffiti tote, and a Cargo eye pencil.


 So I checked, there is an offer with the graffiti tote and shanghai palette but no eye liner, maybe I cancelled it but can't say for sure. Anyway, take your time deciding, no pressure. I like both bags so it's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. In case you're interested in the Felix sequin wallet, there's an offer for that too..


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

Okay, if you manage the that tote I will absolutely take it with an extra item. I wish there was a way to tell the girl offering me that black Nila satchel that if she paired it with a Love Notes pouch or something cute like that I'd take it. lol.


----------



## MannaChristina (May 27, 2012)

Awe, okay great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much.

&amp; DAMN Leilani, how do you end up with such a kickass bag, with hundreds of items every time. haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awe, okay great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much.
> 
> &amp; DAMN Leilani, how do you end up with such a kickass bag, with hundreds of items every time. haha.


 HAHAHAHAHA, I sooo don't. My first LBB had three items. A $100 Kenneth Jay Lane bracelet, a pink frame, and a Cargo reverse lip liner. True story. LOL. And I was *thrilled* with that. LMAO!


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> Okay, if you manage the that tote I will absolutely take it with an extra item. I wish there was a way to tell the girl offering me that black Nila satchel that if she paired it with a Love Notes pouch or something cute like that I'd take it. lol.


 Yea I wish they had a chat option, where we could communicate. So I've put some good offers out there, the green one is gorgeous and so are the white and brown, not crazy about the black one. If I manage to get one you'll see my offer out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I wish they had a chat option, where we could communicate. So I've put some good offers out there, the green one is gorgeous and so are the white and brown, not crazy about the black one. If I manage to get one you'll see my offer out there


 All right. I'll wait for you. I looooove the green one, that's the one I have my eye on, and I like the white one too! Either one of those would be perfect.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

I love that green tote...I WANTTTTTT.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

The only way I'll accept another offer is if it includes the white or green Street Level tote or if a Nila satchel (black or nude, not picky) comes my way with a cute extra. She has one of those $16 single eye shadows paired with it right now, not feeling that. There's a lot that I love in that price range so it's not too hard to find something I would like. haha.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in the MarieChavez hammered coin drop earrings? Looking for maybe 2 small items to play around with, or something at least equal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Fighting off the urge to sleep!! (in bed on iPhone)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

You know what's sad? I took over my sis' LBB. Again. And I loveloveLOVE every single item in that one so much I think I'm going to ship early. It's value is only $141 but there's five things in it I *must* have. Hopefully LBB lets us open multiple bags on one account soon so I can leave her poor LBB alone.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Haha what's in your sister's bag, Leilani? Share!! Also how does cargo makeup trade? The mascara and liquid liner?? Edit: well, we are about to find out.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I will when it's done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right now one item is still a work in progress. 

Hope everyone has an excellent trading day!


----------



## TonyaK (May 27, 2012)

OK. They really have to get a trade recall button. I accidentally passed on a $60 two item trade for my Gorjana Jakie necklace. If the person who made that offer is on makeuptalk and would still like the necklace please remake the offer and I will accept. Thanks.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 27, 2012)

I have the Jackie--just checked and the person's name is Amanda HF.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I wish there was a way to tell the girl who offered me the Betsey three hearts earrings with another piece of jewelry for my Madden that if the other piece of jewelry was a decent Gorjana or one of the two $50 Disney Couture necklaces, I'd totally give up the Madden. Everyone offers half things I want and half things I don't. lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Right, it'd be nice if there was a way to also counter an offer with "add another item to this trade and I'll take it".

BLAH, accepted a trade I didn't mean to (damned wonky mouse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but it wasn't anything I was attached to, so I'm not heartbroken...lost some value though...


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2012)

Le sigh.  I've been poking around just to see what I would end up with if I started a bag, and there are a *lot*of possibilities that looks really good (and quite a few have a starting value of around $150) -- but I can't start one until the 1st because I need the closing (read: payment) date to be the 8th (read: payday)!  



 

I should hold off anyway because I'm getting an extra item next month.  It was supposed to be in my May bag, but it wasn't there for some reason (when I emailed to inquire, they just added it to June's bag instead of this month's, which resulted in a not-so-hot bag -- not *bad*, just kind of blah -- and disappointing trading), so now I'm sticking in there one more month, and then I'm probably going to stop with the monthly thing and just start getting bags every one in a while when I feel the urge to shop.

(My goal this time around is to *not* get a purse/satchel/messenger bag/etc.  A bag of nothing but long, wide scarves would be *fantastic*.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

I wish the person who offered me a Cargo eyeshadow palette for that Multi Strand necklace would add one more tiny item to it...sigh.

I don't mind trading down a bit for things I like, but ALL of the offers for this necklace are $20-$30 lower. And this is the necklace I accidentally accepted in a trade, too, lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the person who offered me a Cargo eyeshadow palette for that Multi Strand necklace would add one more tiny item to it...sigh.
> 
> I don't mind trading down a bit for things I like, but ALL of the offers for this necklace are $20-$30 lower. And this is the necklace I accidentally accepted in a trade, too, lol


 I want the Shanghai one soooo bad! And I have offered nice stuff for it! Boooooooo!


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2012)

This is my last bag for some time, because I need to save money. Plus I have bought FOUR handbags off of this site, lol. I definitely do not need more handbags!

I sent in my exchange package yesterday though, so that was good!

But i realized I forgot to exchange a clutch and a bracelet, so I might have to try to sell those or trade them somewhere for something else since I can't wear the bangles due to my apparently huge wrists.

But this is what my bag started with: I got it because I wanted the octopus earrings and it came with a bag which I knew I would be able to trade!

The original retail was $113.





and this is what I ended up with. I got a free item from a referral, and they added a nail polish as it. But I traded that for an eyeshadow in a color I'll actually use, since my bag ships in like an hour. I love everything in this bag soooo much! Everything is totally my style and I am so happy I got that little clutch! The earrings are a birthday present for a friend, since she has the matching necklace. My bags final value without the add on is $125, so I only went up by $10 overall, since I don't count the freebie in that. I'm not the greatest trader ever, dollar value wise, but I really am pleased with my bag. =]





Thank you to the person who pointed out how to find out what your bag started with! I really appreciate it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

I have the octopus earrings right now and I think they're so freakin' cute. I'm not a jewelry person but there are several things on there right now I'd actually wear.


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2012)

I know! I love them so much too.

They're super adorable.

I wish I could keep them but then I would be a bad friend.

Although I do have a super cute clutch I bought several months ago and have been keeping it hidden in my closet so I can send it to her next month. She moved out of state, so I'm making her a surprise package for her birthday and I'm going to wrap everything up in birthday paper and stuff. She has no idea, so I think it'll be a good surprise!


----------



## TonyaK (May 27, 2012)

I need to just stop trading today. I keep screwing things up. I managed to trade my Jakie for the leopard print crossbody, and the same two item offer I missd earlier was on that. So, I accepted. Then while trying to offer my nail polish for a $20 bracelet, I offered my $45 earrings instead. Of course the offer got accepted before I realized what I had done, and the lady did not trade me back. I did trade that $20 bracelet for a $20 bracelet I like a lot, and that I can work with for trading. So, I'm going to see what I can do there. THEN I got a good two item trade offer on my scarf, and thinking it was two individual offers passed, when if I had looked closer, I would have accepted!




 Time to take that trip to the grocery store I've been avoiding, and give my brain a computer break before I really screw up my bag!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Yay, got rid of the beaded cuff, and I actually like the tusk pendant.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 27, 2012)

If you want the other Cargo quads besides the Shanghai (I'm trying to get it too!) I just got the baja and there are offers for London and Vienna in there.

I am offering a lot of one-item trades to fish around right now--sorry if it's frustrating! But earlier this bag I traded $38 sunglasses for the RM leopard crossbody, so I am okay with being annoying if it works out sometimes. When my bag is close to closing, then I'll start trading down more. Although I just traded down $12 in two trades to get something decent to work with after having one of the $50 necklaces (graffiti tote).


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

Oh no! I figured that was a mistake! I'm so sorry Tonya. I know the pain of losing something you didn't intend to lose.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want the other Cargo quads besides the Shanghai (I'm trying to get it too!) I just got the baja and there are offers for London and Vienna in there.
> 
> I am offering a lot of one-item trades to fish around right now--sorry if it's frustrating! But earlier this bag I traded $38 sunglasses for the RM leopard crossbody, so I am okay with being annoying if it works out sometimes. When my bag is close to closing, then I'll start trading down more. Although I just traded down $12 in two trades to get something decent to work with after having one of the $50 necklaces (graffiti tote).


 You HAVE to be annoying sometimes to get anywhere on LBB, truly! 



 Keep on with it, and don't mind my ridiculous offers either. ;P Baja is my second fave out of the current quads, but I don't know if I like it more than either of my blushes. Though, sometimes on LBB, you have to trade for something you don't like as much to end up with what you wanted. It's all a huge gamble, always rolling the dice. lol. ugh. Decisions!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

Awwwwww snap. Someone is offering me the $88 R&amp;Em bag (that happens to be in my "loves") and a Cargo lip gloss. Going to press accept and hope that she loves Sana's offer and takes it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I'm a Cargo makeup junkie. I need help.


----------



## MannaChristina (May 27, 2012)

Leilani, Do you want to trade for my Ali Khan skull bracelet?

OH I have a cargo blush too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the octopus earrings right now and I think they're so freakin' cute. I'm not a jewelry person but there are several things on there right now I'd actually wear.


 They are really awesome! I traded down in value quite a bit in my last bag to get them, but I have no regrets because they are even cuter in real life!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, Do you want to trade for my Ali Khan skull bracelet?
> 
> OH I have a cargo blush too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Trade one of my makeup items? My Ali Khan ring is the only thing I haven't budged on this entire LBB. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I'd looove to end up with the Octopus earrings too, btw! They remind me of Cthulhu. And truly, who wouldn't want to wear Cthulhu on their ears? Bad ass.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

@MannaChrisitna Ahhhh! Your trade offers are tempting. lol.


----------



## MannaChristina (May 27, 2012)

Make this girls day ;DD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Apparently no one likes the neon bangles, because I have literally had about 20 of them offered for each item I have, lol.


----------



## Smidget (May 27, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I just realized I traded the Jackie for the $28 pink and gold Carol Dauplaise bracelet (that was the offer that accepted earlier)... wow I am out of it.  That really was probably user error on that one!  Oh well I really like that bracelet a lot anyways... just not $75 :S.  

Thankfully my son seems just fine today as long as he doesn't drink too quickly!  Me on the other hand... I cannot sit here for more than 5 mins without getting overly nauseated.

Your bags look so awesome you guys!  I'm getting things I want at least.  Things I offered for last night have been coming through today.


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to just stop trading today. I keep screwing things up. I managed to trade my Jakie for the leopard print crossbody, and the same two item offer I missd earlier was on that. So, I accepted. Then while trying to offer my nail polish for a $20 bracelet, I offered my $45 earrings instead. Of course the offer got accepted before I realized what I had done, and the lady did not trade me back. I did trade that $20 bracelet for a $20 bracelet I like a lot, and that I can work with for trading. So, I'm going to see what I can do there. THEN I got a good two item trade offer on my scarf, and thinking it was two individual offers passed, when if I had looked closer, I would have accepted!
> 
> ...


If you don't like how your bag ends up, just cancel and start over! No need to get stuck with anything you don't want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make this girls day ;DD


 You happen to heart the two things in my LBB I'm most obsessed with. Ack. lol. 



 Are those the LBB triangle earrings in your avatar, btw? SO PRETTY on you!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently no one likes the neon bangles, because I have literally had about 20 of them offered for each item I have, lol.


 I actually really do like them. I want to ship a LBB with the neon pink one in there. I figure it's going to be a last moment thing one of these days. A fast trade up/down before my bag closes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

Shanghai got offered to me for Cannes. VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shanghai got offered to me for Cannes. VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ahh lucky! I want to have a LBB just FILLLED with cargo makeup... if i can ever bring myself to do that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

NOOOOOO, I just missed the Madden trade for my Nica cross body by 2 seconds because my stupid browser kept freezing. SAD.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOOOOO, I just missed the Madden trade for my Nica cross body by 2 seconds because my stupid browser kept freezing. SAD.


 OMG! I get so pissed off when that happens to me.

LBB was being a bit glitchy a bit a ago for me, so I did not even attempt to make any trade offers during that. I would be devastated if I accidentally lost two items. Again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I wasn't currently badly in need of a purse or bag, I'd be aiming for all the Cargo, I've only used one Cargo product (a blush) but I loved it!


 Cargo is fantastic! I've been using their stuff for the last 10+ years and they make my favorite blush, hands down. My favorites are Cargo, Nars, and I love my Revolution Organics blush sticks too. I have a goal to collect all of the Cargo blushes, though sometimes my evil genius master plan gets derailed for a pretty eye shadow quad.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Ahhhh Leilani, I like that Dauplaise bracelet, but I like my tusk pendant a little more, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cargo is fantastic! I've been using their stuff for the last 10+ years and they make my favorite blush, hands down. My favorites are Cargo, Nars, and I love my Revolution Organics blush sticks too. I have a goal to collect all of the Cargo blushes, though sometimes my evil genius master plan gets derailed for a pretty eye shadow quad.


 I really want makeup from lbb, but something inside me makes it feel like it's not worth it if i don't get a handbag in a LBB... hence my 3 bags in my last one! I like having a huuuge package waiting for me at my door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

Ugh, I want to get rid of this multi strand necklace...I think I'm going to trade it way down just so I don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I want to get rid of this multi strand necklace...I think I'm going to trade it way down just so I don't have to look at it anymore.


 Traded it for a Cargo quad in Vienna. Worth the value lost for me, because I'm so enraged at that necklace (It's the trade I accidentally accepted &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## nicepenguins (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Danielle for my shanghai palette! --lm


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Danielle for my shanghai palette! --lm


You are welcome!! I have actually been trying so hard to get the Baja one! You made my day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

My bag closes early tomorrow! Idk what I'll do with myself then lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 27, 2012)

Does any one currently have the Robert Rose Textured Bangle?  I am just curious as to what the offers for it look like.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Ack looks like I missed out on a lot of trading today!  At least one of my offers got picked up and I finally got a cargo blush, yay.  Glad to see people had luck today, and I'm so sorry for anyone who had trading mishaps!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 27, 2012)

Trading has always been so so for me. Trying to trade by little bits, or a lot I never get these crazy clusters of trading goodness that I see many people get. It's frustrating that's for sure.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

Omg, got that matching earrings and necklace set offered to me for my bag. If only the person had that beachy bag I want, or some makeup, or something else with it. I cannot trade my $88 bag I love for $48ish. lol.


----------



## skylola123 (May 27, 2012)

I was wondering what was a Klout?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

How well do the betsey johnson frog studs trade?  I have an offer that includes them, its a little low but I've got nothing to trade with right now. If they trade up I'm going to take it and see what i can do.


----------



## Shopper0427 (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm always a lurker on here but I just wanted to let everyone know that on the 6pm website there is a huge sale with melie Bianco purses, Betsy Johnson bags and Jewerly, bcgb generation all the bags that are on llb are on 6pm. Like the melie Bianco oversized clutch is 25.00 on 6pm website!


----------



## Shopper0427 (May 27, 2012)

Yay new previews out on Facebook! Loving the starfish cuff!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shopper0427* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay new previews out on Facebook! Loving the starfish cuff!!


 AHHHHHHHHHH! I NEED THAT CUFF IN MUH LIFE!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

The starfish cuff is amazing.  I was looking at one just like that last year but never got it.  Maybe this is the time!  You can get one like this for an actual retail of around $20.  Wonder what it will be on LBB...?

Update: eBay for $15!


----------



## MannaChristina (May 27, 2012)

Yes Leilani, I got them in my last bag. They are the ZAD Etched Triangle Earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The starfish cuff is amazing.  I was looking at one just like that last year but never got it.  Maybe this is the time!  You can get one like this for an actual retail of around $20.  Wonder what it will be on LBB...?
> 
> Update: eBay for $15!


 *goes straight to Ebay*


----------



## koolcryyss (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *goes straight to Ebay*


 SOOO tempted to just buy it right off of ebay... I'm trying to hold off on LBB until next month! ARGH! I. need. that. cuff. right. now. or. else.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Hahaha glad I could help.  Comes in silver or gold, too.  And it is Buy It Now.  gogogogogogo!!  Before the creepers read these posts and buy them all! 






Glad I got a 2nd cargo blush, but now I'm sad I don't have that gold hammered segmented necklace.  I guess I liked it more than I thought.


----------



## CameyM (May 27, 2012)

WARNING: the street level animal tote with yellow does not trade well at all! I was offered maybe 10 trades at the most in like 12 hours and like 2 of them were a bag at a way lower price. Maybe u guys will have better luck but I sure didn't. As soon as I got offered the street level zig zag satchel for it I accepted. And I love my bag right now, just waiting for the new stuff to try and upgrade my satchel.


----------



## DonnaJ (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CameyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WARNING: the street level animal tote with yellow does not trade well at all! I was offered maybe 10 trades at the most in like 12 hours and like 2 of them were a bag at a way lower price. Maybe u guys will have better luck but I sure didn't.
> 
> As soon as I got offered the street level zig zag satchel for it I accepted. And I love my bag right now, just waiting for the new stuff to try and upgrade my satchel.


 I saw you trade the Nica Hope for that and said, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DON'T DO IT! The Hope generally trades well, so that is the one you should have kept.


----------



## CameyM (May 27, 2012)

> I saw you trade the Nica Hope for that and said, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DON'T DO IT! The Hope generally trades well, so that is the one you should have kept.


 I was on a trading high when i got the nica, and regretted it immediately after I pressed accept, I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Haha as of right now, I am boggarting two Cargo blushes in Cannes.  If anyone is interested, fire away!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 27, 2012)

Wow...you know it's a good trading night when even I'm trading we'll lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 27, 2012)

LOL @ everyone making "creeper" reference posts.

Wasn't just about everyone on here minus a few who joined this thread from the beg and Leilani who created the thread a
creeper" at one point.

Hilarious.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

To be fair, I only "creeped" for about a half hour.  Then I joined, haha.  I've just been on other forums where people poach all the good stuff by reading and they never contributed.  Made me a bit sour. 



  And when I try to be helpful, I really want to help the people who are contributing to the forum and supporting one another.  Love you guys!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 27, 2012)

I was a creeper until right after I opened my first bag.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow...you know it's a good trading night when even I'm trading we'll lol


 I think we might have switched luck, I've done terribly the last 2 days :/


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 27, 2012)

It's a public forum for a reason.

For people to READ. It's not creeping or cheating. If you have knowledge you don't want everyone and their mother to know then don't post it. Once you post it you are giving the go ahead for people to use that knowledge, you can't pick and choose who gets to see it no more than you can pick and choose who accepts your trade.

That's like me saying OH EM GEE GUYS I FOUND OUT THAT THAT CRAPPY BEN AMUN NECKLACE DOESN'T TRADE BUT ONLY READ THIS IF YOU POST BECAUSE IF YOU DON'T POST ITS NOT FAIR YOU SAW THIS! WAHHH.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Ack when you have 2 of the same item, the trade offers you put out go out for BOTH items.  Meaning, its possible to lose both in separate trades.  Not good!!  Severely hinders my ability to make trade offers.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 27, 2012)

......I didn't take it that way at all Elle, I don't see anything to get uptight about. Sorry lechantonrose, I wouldn't wish my terrible trading luck on anyone


----------



## koolcryyss (May 27, 2012)

Just opened a new bag... I couldn't help myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not attached to anything, so go see my bag (name is Crystal Castagnazzi) and tell me if you are interested in anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

Hey Crystal, not sure if you want to, but I'd love to swap my Cannes for your Key Largo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need a crazy clown pink!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 27, 2012)

It's just a teensy bit redundant to always see people referring to others as creepers like they are somehow below people who post. Hurry before the creepers see? Really?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 27, 2012)

Would lurkers be more PC?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love some of those previews but I don't dare open a new bag till at least the first. That would be five in a tad over a month.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 27, 2012)

I'm a creeper when I don't have a bag open


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a creeper when I don't have a bag open


 lol same, I read this thread (well technically I kind of have to) even when I don't have a bag open. It's bad though because I always mean to not open any more bags but then I do.


----------



## geniabeme (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a creeper when I don't have a bag open


 Me too.. lol. I am so bored without a bag! 

Also PS everyone.. I will be posting a promo code on the 31st!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

I think all of my trading luck from earlier in the day went to everybody else here now. haha. I've stalled, but my LBB is pretty darn beautiful, I must admit. Not super pricey, but definitely nice.


----------



## sarinator (May 27, 2012)

Is new stuff added on Mondays? I feel like I read that somewhere and I've been holding out on opening a new bag but I'm so bored!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

Ugh, I wanna kick myself! Anybody ever email CS asking to cancel current bag and then SUDDENLY you get an awesome trade accepted?! Should I email them back? Do you think they will see it before my cancellation one?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 27, 2012)

They generally email you back asking "are you sure" before they pull the plug... At least in my case


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They generally email you back asking "are you sure" before they pull the plug... At least in my case


 Ok, I canceled once before and they never emailed me asking if I was sure. I guess I will just leave it up to fate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks


----------



## maryissa (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is new stuff added on Mondays? I feel like I read that somewhere and I've been holding out on opening a new bag but I'm so bored!


 Yes they add new stuff on Monday at 2AM or before 2AM PST. And they add new things on the 1st of the month too.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

I shouldn't have emailed them but I have been dealing with a puking toddler and not having much trading time. *sigh* oh well


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

DaniLeslie, maybe re-email them?  They might open their email starting from the most recent and then they might know to disregard your previous email.  Worth a shot! 

I hope your toddler stops puking and feels better!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 27, 2012)

UGH the stupid site glitched again! It made me offer my $44 r&amp;em laptop case and $18 earrings for the stupid $18 love notes pouch....  I can't believe I just lost $44...


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 27, 2012)

I know, I saw!  Tried to accept the trade so I could give it back to you!!  I'm slow.  



  Sorry.

Try to trade back for at least just the laptop case?


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2012)

You can email them and resend your cancelation! I did that before. I'm sure they think I'm totally a crazy person because I've cancelled and then been like oh wait, nm, and they're always super super nice about it.


----------



## sana riaz (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH the stupid site glitched again! It made me offer my $44 r&amp;em laptop case and $18 earrings for the stupid $18 love notes pouch....  I can't believe I just lost $44...


 I saw that to...don't worry, its happened to a lot of people and they are always very nice about it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DaniLeslie, maybe re-email them?  They might open their email starting from the most recent and then they might know to disregard your previous email.  Worth a shot!
> 
> I hope your toddler stops puking and feels better!


Thank you! Sick kids are no fun. My poor baby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can email them and resend your cancelation! I did that before. I'm sure they think I'm totally a crazy person because I've cancelled and then been like oh wait, nm, and they're always super super nice about it.


 Great idea, thanks. I'm sure we aren't the only one to change our minds. Glad they are understanding about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can email them and resend your cancelation! I did that before. I'm sure they think I'm totally a crazy person because I've cancelled and then been like oh wait, nm, and they're always super super nice about it.


 Hahaha! I've done that a few times as well. Oh what they must think of me. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH the stupid site glitched again! It made me offer my $44 r&amp;em laptop case and $18 earrings for the stupid $18 love notes pouch....  I can't believe I just lost $44...


 I tried really really hard to get that as fast as I could so I could two item trade it back to you but they were really fast on accepting. Reminds me of the time it happened to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## sana riaz (May 28, 2012)

So I think I'm ready to trade my deux lux, preferably for the bcbg watch plus 1 small item or any other good trade...am putting this out here 'cos i cancelled everyones offers, now really feel like getting the watch...God i'm indecisive!


----------



## sarinator (May 28, 2012)

I've got the BCBG watch, but I don't want to give up my one small item because I'm in love with my Carol Dauplaise bracelet. I'm getting tons of offers on this watch but I'm not sure what I want to do with it


----------



## sana riaz (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got the BCBG watch, but I don't want to give up my one small item because I'm in love with my Carol Dauplaise bracelet. I'm getting tons of offers on this watch but I'm not sure what I want to do with it


 what name do you use on lbb...let me know if you change your mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...my bag closes in a few hours.


----------



## sarinator (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what name do you use on lbb...let me know if you change your mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...my bag closes in a few hours.


Sarah Callaghan - If I get any other small items I'll definitely trade


----------



## TonyaK (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack when you have 2 of the same item, the trade offers you put out go out for BOTH items.  Meaning, its possible to lose both in separate trades.  Not good!!  Severely hinders my ability to make trade offers.


 Don't worry. I had two of the same item in my last bag. When one of the offers was accepted, all the trade offers I had made disappeared from the second one.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 28, 2012)

Oh awesome, thanks TonyaK.  I'll keep that in mind the next time I have 2 of the same thing!


----------



## skylola123 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too.. lol. I am so bored without a bag!
> 
> Also PS everyone.. I will be posting a promo code on the 31st!


 I am so excited!! Do you know how long we will have to use it?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 28, 2012)

Just got the Deux Lux wallet--woo!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got the Deux Lux wallet--woo!


 For that canvas bag, yes? 'Cause if so I saw that. EPIC.


----------



## PaulaG (May 28, 2012)

I can't believe some of the new bags people get.  One person opened one today worth over $270.  I thought I was doing good working my 3 items up to $150.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For that canvas bag, yes? 'Cause if so I saw that. EPIC.


Yeah, I started laughing when I saw what all the other offers looked like. There's a $98 offer on it (w/a necklace I already have in my bag) but I may just keep it. Will sleep on it!


----------



## PaulaG (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How well do the betsey johnson frog studs trade?  I have an offer that includes them, its a little low but I've got nothing to trade with right now. If they trade up I'm going to take it and see what i can do.


 I've been trying to get them with a pair of the RJ Graziano Hoop Earrings for $35 or if I get lucky I also have offered the Robert Rose Textured Bangle for $22.  I haven't had any luck getting them.


----------



## PaulaG (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any one currently have the Robert Rose Textured Bangle?  I am just curious as to what the offers for it look like.


  I have it in my bag, I've been getting a lot of offers for the neon bangles and the cheaper makeup, but nothing over $20


----------



## lechatonrose (May 28, 2012)

If they ever get shoes on here somehow I'm going to be in trouble


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe some of the new bags people get.  One person opened one today worth over $270.  I thought I was doing good working my 3 items up to $150.


They actually probably are getting a bunch of items from exchanges or referrals, just so you don't feel so bad. If you do an exchange, they add an item of the equivilant value to your next bag. I just sent back like 6 things to them, so when that's processed and I open a bag it's going to look pretty insane, but it won't be luck or anything that gave me those things.


----------



## angielala (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I'm working on my first LBB.  I somehow end up w/ only 2 things lol.  Any tips / tricks?  I'm hoping to do better next month!!  Thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

What items did you end up with? We can help you out!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I'm working on my first LBB.  I somehow end up w/ only 2 things lol.  Any tips / tricks?  I'm hoping to do better next month!!  Thanks!



Welcome! My first month I did the same. Just try not to do 2 for 1 trades. You can always trade up little items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

Trade up first, just put out offers for everything that's at least 5-$10 more than the value of the item you want to trade up. Keep all your offers out there even if they don't get accepted for a couple of days. People open new bags tomorrow, so get a ton of offers out tonight for that.

Then keep doing that until you get something of enough value that you can take a two item trade for it and still have them be good items. I try to work up to a handbag, because you get good offers for those.

It does take a lot of time and effort, but it's totally worth it! Even if you just have 20 mins here or there to send out trades, it's well worth it. Keep trading up items until you get things you are happy with. If something you like is a "low value" item, I trade up anyways just so that people are more likely to take the trade for the item that I want.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

I really wish we could open more than one bag at time! I see something in the gallery that I really like. Tempted to open a bag in my husband's name. Haha.


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish we could open more than one bag at time! I see something in the gallery that I really like. Tempted to open a bag in my husband's name. Haha.


 It's fine as long as you use a different email. They don't care even if you use the same name. I have three accounts and they know all 3 are myself.

But they really do need to have an option have more than one bag open at a time. I imagine it's too confusing for the system that keeps track of items right now though. Even if it was just an additional fee to add extra items to the bag, I think that would be fair and I would rather do that than have to have 3 accounts when they totally know about all of them and don't care!

You just can't trade with yourself, that's the only rules.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's fine as long as you use a different email. They don't care even if you use the same name. I have three accounts and they know all 3 are myself.
> 
> ...


 Oh good!! I am glad you told me. I didn't want to get in trouble or something if they saw we have the same shipping address. Thank you! You just helped convince me to open one. He already has an account because I thought about doing this before but never went through with it. Haha. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

Opened a new bag for my sister (she's only 16, so I get to have the fun for her). They have that adorable Nila Anthony satchel in berry now! I had it, but just swapped it for the Madden hobo. Soooo cute though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

If any of you really want the Madden hobo, we'd give it up for another nice bag (preferably the Nila satchel (cream or berry) or the green Street Level tote) and another item, just so you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (May 28, 2012)

SOOOO MANY new Betsey earrings!!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 28, 2012)

Love the new stuff. Can't wait to see what the 1st brings


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love the new stuff. Can't wait to see what the 1st brings


 Me too! I can't wait to open up a new bag with genia's promo code, a referral code, and a klout! This will be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (May 28, 2012)

I'm new to klout and could only get it to use the perk once, is there another way?


----------



## sana riaz (May 28, 2012)

So my bag just closed! Love love love everything! Can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...Really wanted the Madden bag, at one point, offered the Deux lux plus the necklace for it, but I love the Deux lux too so its ok! Plus i found the Madden at Tj max thanks to Donna but it was only in yellow and white there. (Its for $30 at Tj max if anyones interested)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congratulations! Trading just ended and you have the following item(s) in your Little Black Bag:



     

     

     

     You will receive a confirmation email as soon as your bag is shipped!

Thank you,

Dan, Shelli and the LBB Team


----------



## Playedinloops (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to klout and could only get it to use the perk once, is there another way?


 You can only use it once.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 28, 2012)

Does crystal m. go here? Cause I'd totally trade my bag that she offered the betsey frog drop earrings on for those and key largo.


----------



## skylola123 (May 28, 2012)

I was wondering what a Klout is?


----------



## CaliMel (May 28, 2012)

Klout is a website and you get a score based on your influence on the internet. 

It's free to sign up, just google Klout.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh Leilani, I like that Dauplaise bracelet, but I like my tusk pendant a little more, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sorry i'm so late on responding lol.

you should look at pictures of this on blogs...it looks completely different than it does on the picture. IMO it looks pretty bad and cheap in person...but that's just me. I really wanted it until I saw that


----------



## lushtoblush (May 28, 2012)

OMG how am I supposed to wait to open a bag?! There are so many cute new items!!!!!!!!


----------



## Generalissima (May 28, 2012)

Just a question..I just signed up for Klout but I don't have a bag open. How does klout work in conjunction with LBB? Thanks!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

I know this is the LBB thread, but for all you makeup junkies I just posted an ad for a huge makeup clearout! Go check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

Okay, people...there's trading down, I know...but you really think I'm going to trade a $98 bag for an eyeliner pencil?


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

I opened a new bag with my husband's email. It is seriously almost the PERFECT bag. It's not a high value but it's all things that I love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thinking about shipping early but where is the fun in that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone is having a good monday. My son finally seems to be on the mend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, people...there's trading down, I know...but you really think I'm going to trade a $98 bag for an eyeliner pencil?


Don't you just hate that? Come on people.... Haha.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is the LBB thread, but for all you makeup junkies I just posted an ad for a huge makeup clearout! Go check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Link? I wanna see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Link? I wanna see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126017/makeup-clearout-tons-of-items-for-sale

You can send me a PM if you are interested in anything or just post a comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

I was looking at swatches of the Cargo palettes. I fell in LOVE with Vienna. Traded my Baja for it. *swoon*


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126017/makeup-clearout-tons-of-items-for-sale
> 
> You can send me a PM if you are interested in anything or just post a comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 28, 2012)

Hey DaniLeslie, what's in your second bag?  You have me super curious!

Glad to hear your son is feeling better.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey DaniLeslie, what's in your second bag?  You have me super curious!
> 
> Glad to hear your son is feeling better.


 Silver starfish cuff, Shanghai palette, Cannes blush, fan cuff. Not super valuable but I love all the Cargo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Silver starfish cuff, Shanghai palette, Cannes blush, fan cuff. Not super valuable but I love all the Cargo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's like my bag on the account I took over. It's low "retail value" but it has five things I'm pretty sure I can't live without. lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

I'm excited, between my bag and my sister's, I have a Cargo shadow quad (Toronto), mascara, and lip gloss. I LOVE CARGO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at swatches of the Cargo palettes. I fell in LOVE with Vienna. Traded my Baja for it. *swoon*


 I had that one and traded it for Toronto, and kind of regret it...though I know I'll use Toronto more!!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's like my bag on the account I took over. It's low "retail value" but it has five things I'm pretty sure I can't live without. lol.


 I probably should trade up but I can't let go of my cargo!! Lol


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had that one and traded it for Toronto, and kind of regret it...though I know I'll use Toronto more!!


Toronto is pretty!! I would try to get that as well but I already have the smoky palette from a previous LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited, between my bag and my sister's, I have a Cargo shadow quad (Toronto), mascara, and lip gloss. I LOVE CARGO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which mascara do you have?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

Anyone with the Gorjana Claire necklace or the Gracie hoops can have my $88 black studded R&amp;Em bag if they add another item with it.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone with the Gorjana Claire necklace or the Gracie hoops can have my $88 black studded R&amp;Em bag if they add another item with it.


 I got the Gracie hoops in my last LBB. They are BEAUTIFUL!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I probably should trade up but I can't let go of my cargo!! Lol


 haha, mine is only $138 or something like that on the other account. I think I'm going to ship because I need every single thing on there, seriously. It all matches. lol. Okay I'm going to ship, screw this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

AHH, I want that Ali Khan skull bracelet!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The TexasLash.


 You will have to let us know how you like it!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

Okay, I shipped it. Here's my "other" LBB. With a whopping retail value of $137 (lol), I'm more excited about this than my main, more pricey, LBB. I plan on wearing all of these things together! AHHHHHHHH! SO IN LOVE!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I shipped it. Here's my "other" LBB. With a whopping retail value of $137 (lol), I'm more excited about this than my main, more pricey, LBB. I plan on wearing all of these things together! AHHHHHHHH! SO IN LOVE!


 OMG, that is all so cute! I love those kitty earrings so much, and I tried to get that bracelet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When it comes to these things, actual monetary value means very little to me beyond the initial "I GOT A GREAT DEAL" buzz, it's all about personal value. Those Kenneth Jay Lane 100 dollar necklaces are pretty much worthless to me, but those cheap octopus earrings are presh, so I'm still holding onto them, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

I am so jealous of the kitty earrings. I almost put in a trade for my Starfish cuff. My husband thinks the the starfish is ugly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so jealous of the kitty earrings. I almost put in a trade for my Starfish cuff. My husband thinks the the starfish is ugly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww, I love the Starfish cuff! If I didn't look like an idiot in any kind of cuff, I'd be trying to get my hands on one.


----------



## sarinator (May 28, 2012)

So I've suddenly decided I'm in love with the BCBG shoulder bag - especially in the mint color. I'm offering a few items for it but so far no bites. Has anyone else gotten it in the past? Is it worth the hassle? I'm to the point in my bag where I just want to start over... even with 6 items in my current bag.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

YAYYY, I got the Betsey House necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now all I have in that bag is the Madden hobo and the Betsey necklace, but I'm okay with that! I'd love to trade the Madden for another satchel and small item, though...I want a colorful bag!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

I'm gonna buy the starfish cuff off of ebay! I hearts it! 



 I'm pretty sure my husband is going to find it hideous as well. lol. 

He approves of my pink, girly, very me, kitty LBB above though! That nail polish color is called "Hello, I Love You" which sold me even more. LOOOOOVE me The Doors.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've suddenly decided I'm in love with the BCBG shoulder bag - especially in the mint color. I'm offering a few items for it but so far no bites. Has anyone else gotten it in the past? Is it worth the hassle? I'm to the point in my bag where I just want to start over... even with 6 items in my current bag.


 I'm only attached to the Shanghai quad and ring in mine currently, if I don't get attached to anything else by Wednesday, I'm probably cancelling. Don't get me wrong, everything is fantastic in my LBB, actually it's pretty perfect, I'm just being moody. 



 My explosive first two days of trading were really messed up by the flu going around in my house and I'm not happy about some trades I didn't take/took.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, I love the Starfish cuff! If I didn't look like an idiot in any kind of cuff, I'd be trying to get my hands on one.


 Me too. It's super adorable. I think it's going to look so cute with my pink maxi dress!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarinator (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm only attached to the Shanghai quad and ring in mine currently, if I don't get attached to anything else by Wednesday, I'm probably cancelling. Don't get me wrong, everything is fantastic in my LBB, actually it's pretty perfect, I'm just being moody.
> ...


How good are they about cancelling? I literally already emailed them twice today, once to cancel and once to cancel the cancel


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

I was going to cancel my bag and start over, but then I got my hands on the Nila Anthony buckle satchel and Cargo palette, which I love...and the one I opened for my sister was feeling pretty blah til the Betsey House necklace.

I'm going to be keeping the handbags and makeup and she'll get the jewelry, so I'm trying to avoid trading the jewelry for things I like, myself. LOL. I know she'll love the Betsey necklace and octopus earrings, though...she's 16.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rougefirefly (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I can't wait to open up a new bag with genia's promo code, a referral code, and a klout! This will be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey! Can you tell me what genia's promo code is?

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does the klout only work for May or can I open a bag in June?


----------



## skylola123 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Klout is a website and you get a score based on your influence on the internet.
> 
> It's free to sign up, just google Klout.


 Thank you for your help!

I am still confused as to how it works...but it really is cool how that LBB is partnered up with Klout.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

L

Look familiar? I found it on Lulus.com


----------



## skylola123 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey! Can you tell me what genia's promo code is?
> ...


 I think Genia posted that it will be available on the 31st.


----------



## PaulaG (May 28, 2012)

Is anybody willing to part with the black cat earrings.  I think there is only one person that has them at the moment.


----------



## VivGee (May 28, 2012)

OMG, I logged in to my other account to play around. They are offering TWO of the new CZ items $68 &amp; $78 a cargo and the CD bracelet. I'm shaking with the force its taking me not to open another bag.


----------



## VivGee (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> I am still confused as to how it works...but it really is cool how that LBB is partnered up with Klout.


 I just tried it and it added a zig zag bag to my current LBB. Do you have a bag open? If not it will give you a coupon for when you do.


----------



## angielala (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to cancel my bag and start over, but then I got my hands on the Nila Anthony buckle satchel and Cargo palette, which I love...and the one I opened for my sister was feeling pretty blah til the Betsey House necklace.
> 
> I'm going to be keeping the handbags and makeup and she'll get the jewelry, so I'm trying to avoid trading the jewelry for things I like, myself. LOL. I know she'll love the Betsey necklace and octopus earrings, though...she's 16.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry I'm still new here and on LBB.  So like anytime you don't like what you have in your bag, you can go ahead and cancel it?  How does the whole "pass" policy work?  Do you have to skip the month on the first 5 days of the month like you do on shoedazzle?


----------



## angielala (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What items did you end up with? We can help you out!





> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! My first month I did the same. Just try not to do 2 for 1 trades. You can always trade up little items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
 
I got the BCBG Snake Embossed Shoulder Bag, which I LOVE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I have Ben Amun Multi Strand Necklace which I like but I don't get many chances to wear it (I'm a nursing student -- Scrubs all the time :/)  I kinda regret trading two things for that o well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## rougefirefly (May 28, 2012)

> I think Genia posted that it will be available on the 31st.


 Thank You Skylola


----------



## sarinator (May 28, 2012)

ahhhh I want someone to give me their BCBG shoulder bag! I started out only offering for mint, but now I'm going for either color because there's one person with a monopoly on green - le sigh.


----------



## skylola123 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried it and it added a zig zag bag to my current LBB. Do you have a bag open? If not it will give you a coupon for when you do.


 Wow that is crazy you must have had a high score.

No I don't but my score was a 10 I was confused as to how to add things on there/topics? lol

That I clicked LBB and Klout and it added an item for $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol oh well better then nothing

I am waiting for Genia's code so I can add it all up.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

Omg, all of my trade offers disappeared. Again. This cannot keep happening this LBB. I barely have the motivation to keep it as is whilst fighting this horrible cold/flu thingy. UGH.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

Ugh, I didn't realize that one of my bags close on the 31st. Same day as my surgery. I better hurry up and make sure I love everything before then. :/


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, all of my trade offers disappeared. Again. This cannot keep happening this LBB. I barely have the motivation to keep it as is whilst fighting this horrible cold/flu thingy. UGH.


Ugh, I hate that. It's a lot of work.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

Crud!  I passed on a offer I didn't mean too....  Apparently I clicked too fast.  Ugh. If it was someone on MUT that offered two items for my Argan Face Nourish-Please offer it again!  Thanks!


----------



## geniabeme (May 28, 2012)

I keep stalking everyone's bags on LBB.... I can't wait to open another one. I'm till the next batch of new stuff! Will they put new stuff up on  June 1st even though its a Friday? 

Also ..my code for an extra item will be active May 31st when I post my 2nd bag post!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

I STILL have not gotten a return phone call from CS. I left a message this morning and an email last night. I am losing trading time.

Has anyone had to leave a msg when calling CS? Did it take awhile for them to get back to you? Maybe they are just busy today...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I STILL have not gotten a return phone call from CS. I left a message this morning and an email last night. I am losing trading time.
> 
> Has anyone had to leave a msg when calling CS? Did it take awhile for them to get back to you? Maybe they are just busy today...


 I imagine they were off today since it's Memorial Day...most places that I know of close.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I imagine they were off today since it's Memorial Day...most places that I know of close.


OMG, how did I not connect those dots. *SMH*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, it's okay...I got peeved that I didn't have any mail (I was expecting something) and it took me hours to realize the mail didn't run today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I probably sounded like a needy customer. Haha Oh well. I do give them a lot of business. I guess I am allowed one mess up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, it's okay...I got peeved that I didn't have any mail (I was expecting something) and it took me hours to realize the mail didn't run today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! But I have packages coming in all next week lol (target tomorrow, f21 wednesday, and the best of all, LBB ON THURSDAY!) I am so excited for my LBB I am 99% sure this one will be the best yet!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

I haaaate when holidays fall on a Monday or are observed on Monday, because two whole days without mail feels like torture.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My love of getting things in the mail is one of the main reasons I love these subs.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

I must need to take a break or something.  No I just accepted the wrong trade!  I managed to trade up for a bag and the over for a bag I really liked...but there was a tempting offer that was three items that I finally decided to take....only I accepted a different offer for only two items and less $.  Please tell me that I am not the only one that has goofed like this before?!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must need to take a break or something.  No I just accepted the wrong trade!  I managed to trade up for a bag and the over for a bag I really liked...but there was a tempting offer that was three items that I finally decided to take....only I accepted a different offer for only two items and less $.  Please tell me that I am not the only one that has goofed like this before?!


 Nope, did it yesterday and screwed up my bag...I had gotten a $74 bag as a Klout perk and basically wasted it on an accidental trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I have my bag where I like everything, now, but I miss the extra value!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, did it yesterday and screwed up my bag...I had gotten a $74 bag as a Klout perk and basically wasted it on an accidental trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Well at least I am not alone!


----------



## geniabeme (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! But I have packages coming in all next week lol (target tomorrow, f21 wednesday, and the best of all, LBB ON THURSDAY!) I am so excited for my LBB I am 99% sure this one will be the best yet!


 I cant wait to get mine too! I wish UPS was running today!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 28, 2012)

I think I am going to trade my starfish cuff. I think I am going to get off ebay. Anyone have a bag that they may be interested in trading? I am willing to give up silver starfish cuff and cannes blush or bikini bag. Let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well at least I am not alone!


 It happens a lot, sure, sometimes it's "user error" but we also think there is a glitch in the system. I know that when I supposedly did it, that I did not make that trade! (My bag was traded for photo frames or some stupid thing). I know others who went to make a single trade and somehow traded away two things. They did not click on that second thing!


----------



## PaulaG (May 28, 2012)

I know the numbers in the upper left of the "My Bag" button is for how many offers you have, but what is the number in the upper right?  I have a 3 in the upper right that doesn't disappear when I check all my items.  Is it a chat or PM message?


----------



## theredwonder (May 28, 2012)

Edit: oops! wrong section


----------



## Playedinloops (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know the numbers in the upper left of the "My Bag" button is for how many offers you have, but what is the number in the upper right?  I have a 3 in the upper right that doesn't disappear when I check all my items.  Is it a chat or PM message?


 Can you do a screenshot? I have no clue what you are talking about, but it is definitely not a chat/pm, because they don't have one.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It happens a lot, sure, sometimes it's "user error" but we also think there is a glitch in the system. I know that when I supposedly did it, that I did not make that trade! (My bag was traded for photo frames or some stupid thing). I know others who went to make a single trade and somehow traded away two things. They did not click on that second thing!


 Thanks Donna!  I guess it could have been me but I really thought I accepted the three item trade!  It wasn't until a few minutes later that I realized I was missing the items I thought I traded for!  I thought about cancelling my bag cause I was so upset but I have been working on it all weekend.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

Crystal-I love that street level striped tote you have!  What would you trade for it?  I am Jemica Dabney on LBB.  The only item I don't really want to trade is my scarf!  Let me know if I have anything you may be interested in!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crystal-I love that street level striped tote you have!  What would you trade for it?  I am Jemica Dabney on LBB.  The only item I don't really want to trade is my scarf!  Let me know if I have anything you may be interested in!


 Some of your trade offers are really tempting! I just abhor any kind of gorjana, but I'm just looking for a bunch of small items or a bag + another smallish item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of your trade offers are really tempting! I just abhor any kind of gorjana, but I'm just looking for a bunch of small items or a bag + another smallish item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem!  I will keep working on it.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Crystal!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem!  I will keep working on it.  Thanks for looking!


 I accepted your trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I accepted your trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you Crystal!  If only I could trade that cuff for something I actually like I would be tempted to ship!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 28, 2012)

Whoa, LBB made a MAJOR pricing error on this handbag, LBB has it listed for $38 :

http://www.endless.com/Melie-Bianco-Eden-Woven-Hobo/dp/B004M8SW88


----------



## angielala (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, LBB made a MAJOR pricing error on this handbag, LBB has it listed for $38 :
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Melie-Bianco-Eden-Woven-Hobo/dp/B004M8SW88


 Wow I was just wondering.  It looks too nice to be $38 lol.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

...and now my Cargo eyeshadow quad somehow traded for a monster iphone case and the $14 beaded earrings.  I have 20 hours to make this right.

edit: that was quick!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, LBB made a MAJOR pricing error on this handbag, LBB has it listed for $38 :
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Melie-Bianco-Eden-Woven-Hobo/dp/B004M8SW88


 That's crazy!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...and now my Cargo eyeshadow quad somehow traded for a monster iphone case and the $14 beaded earrings.  I have 20 hours to make this right.
> 
> edit: that was quick!


 Sorry about your eyeshadow quad.  It seems like lots of "glitches" tonight!


----------



## TonyaK (May 29, 2012)

I scored a starfish cuff!!!!  




  



 



  I wanted one of these SO badly since seeing the preview. Yay!! My bag is really starting to look up. I made some great trades today!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, Jemica.  Worked out in the end, I've been trying to get a pair of the colorful stud earrings, so maybe it was a trade meant to be. If I had more time, I would have tried to see what I could have gotten for those two items...but I'm just happy I managed to make 2 items I really don't want or need turn into something I do.

Be careful clicking, ladies! And may the luck be ever in your favor!


----------



## TonyaK (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must need to take a break or something.  No I just accepted the wrong trade!  I managed to trade up for a bag and the over for a bag I really liked...but there was a tempting offer that was three items that I finally decided to take....only I accepted a different offer for only two items and less $.  Please tell me that I am not the only one that has goofed like this before?!


 You're not alone. I made some really bad mistakes on my bag yesterday. Accepted wrong trades, and accidentally traded $45 earrings for a $20 bangle!! Hopefully you still have enough time to work with the items you have and turn your luck around. My bag may not have a very high value now, but I really love everything that's in it.


----------



## sana riaz (May 29, 2012)

Are there any free shipping/discout promo codes going around?


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're not alone. I made some really bad mistakes on my bag yesterday. Accepted wrong trades, and accidentally traded $45 earrings for a $20 bangle!! Hopefully you still have enough time to work with the items you have and turn your luck around. My bag may not have a very high value now, but I really love everything that's in it.


 Not that I wish anyone bad luck but it is nice to hear that I am not alone in mistakes and/or glitches!  I finally have my bag to where I actually like almost everything in it.  It's definately not worth as much as it would be if I hadn't goofed but I am still getting a great deal.  I have to say trading can get pretty intense-I have experienced some serious highs and lows this weekend!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, Jemica.  Worked out in the end, I've been trying to get a pair of the colorful stud earrings, so maybe it was a trade meant to be. If I had more time, I would have tried to see what I could have gotten for those two items...but I'm just happy I managed to make 2 items I really don't want or need turn into something I do.
> 
> Be careful clicking, ladies! And may the luck be ever in your favor!


 Glad to hear it worked out for you Kim!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 29, 2012)

Ahhh I don't know if I can wait until the 31st to open a new bag!!! (Trying to wait for Genia's code!). Maybe once one of my 2 bags arrives, I'll be able to control myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (May 29, 2012)

While I was making offers this song popped into my head. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-uV72pQKI

tbh That's what lbb kind of feels like!  hahaaha Kind of. My fiance was getting pretty annoyed because I just kept humming it.  It's fun watching the rest of you trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck tonight!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I was making offers this song popped into my head. http://youtu.be/RZ-uV72pQKI
> 
> tbh That's what lbb kind of feels like!  hahaaha Kind of. My fiance was getting pretty annoyed because I just kept humming it.  It's fun watching the rest of you trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck tonight!


 I get a 404 error


----------



## MannaChristina (May 29, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what klout is.. how to use it.. and what it's good for? lol. I'm clueless!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

Couldn't control myself. Opened a bag with the white Melie Bianco hobo. My red BCBG clutch/wallet will look so FAB with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

I was just shopping for a gold watch yesterday and couldn't find anything good and then this bam - this morning, BCBG gold watch... I LOVE this!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just shopping for a gold watch yesterday and couldn't find anything good and then this bam - this morning, BCBG gold watch... I LOVE this!


 That watch is super cute! If my husband didn't just buy me one for Mother's Day, I would have chose that as my item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, LBB made a MAJOR pricing error on this handbag, LBB has it listed for $38 :
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Melie-Bianco-Eden-Woven-Hobo/dp/B004M8SW88


 I want to trade the Madden hobo for the blue version of this, I LOVE IT.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

I've decided the only thing I would trade the Betsey House necklace for would be the white or gray Phantom Watch or the Berry Nila Anthony.


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep stalking everyone's bags on LBB.... I can't wait to open another one. I'm till the next batch of new stuff! Will they put new stuff up on  June 1st even though its a Friday?
> 
> Also ..my code for an extra item will be active May 31st when I post my 2nd bag post!


 Sorry if you already answered this in another post - can you add the item to an already open bag?


----------



## Smidget (May 29, 2012)

Fixed my link to the song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-uV72pQKI


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

Yes, you can add your Klout item to an already open bag.  You will not know what brand or price it will be, it will just show up in your bag after you click the link.


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

Do you guys ever just quit rejecting offers and let them sort of pile up? I have nearly 70 offers open and it takes forever to go one by one saying no. I obviously still check them for a good trade, but just read over the others. Not sure it's good LBB etiquette though


----------



## VintageSpade (May 29, 2012)

I've been known to do that. But I try to to


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

I definitely decline anything I would never consider, but I do sit on things that aren't unreasonable from time to time.  Too bad a lot of offers fall in the unreasonable category.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

I decline everything I wouldn't accept. I'll keep things if I want think about them, or if I'd accept them at the last minute, but I don't like to have my offers pile up, and I don't like waiting for others to decline something either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

Well, I shipped my first bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It wasn't a crazy huge bag like many of you get, but I really like everything in it and when I found myself rejecting every single trade, even decent sized trade-ups, I knew it was time to ship! Ended up with the Nila Anthony Buckle Satchel in black, gold Octopus earrings, the tusk pendant, and the Cargo eyeshadow quad in Barcelona.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

Congrats on your first bag!  Glad you got all things you really love. 





My bag closes in 8 hours...I think I might be playing with it til the last minute.  Ack!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2012)

Mine closes in 5 hours and I just want to trade the gorjana jackie for something that I want more...I have a couple of "trade-down" and "trade-across" offers out and already have the Leo in my bag. I'm in the position of having deleted a bunch of good two-item offers for it that I might be more interested in now...le sigh. I don't wear earrings, but other than that I'm open minded if you are looking to trade up for the Jackie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 29, 2012)

Generally I keep 2 item offers that I might be interested in later open, but that's about it. If I'm not interested in it and it's one item, I reject it just so that the person can make another better offer, and isn't left in limbo land at least.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine closes in 5 hours and I just want to trade the gorjana jackie for something that I want more...I have a couple of "trade-down" and "trade-across" offers out and already have the Leo in my bag. I'm in the position of having deleted a bunch of good two-item offers for it that I might be more interested in now...le sigh. I don't wear earrings, but other than that I'm open minded if you are looking to trade up for the Jackie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Traded it! Will throw out a couple of offers and let it ship if they don't take. This is my highest value bag ever even with trading down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

That's great, Laura! Much better to get things you'll actually use or wear rather than a higher value bag of things that just sit there...everyone values things differently, that's for sure!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys ever just quit rejecting offers and let them sort of pile up? I have nearly 70 offers open and it takes forever to go one by one saying no. I obviously still check them for a good trade, but just read over the others. Not sure it's good LBB etiquette though


 Like everyone else said, I usually reject it if it's a huge trade down or something I'm just not interested in. If I'm thinking about it, I keep it up. I hope that the rejected ones come back with better offers because that's what I do when people reject my offers! I hate waiting, so I don't want to make others wait.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great, Laura! Much better to get things you'll actually use or wear rather than a higher value bag of things that just sit there...everyone values things differently, that's for sure!


Totally. I have 8 items in my bag so at this point each item is a bargain no matter what it costs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 29, 2012)

I have the following offers for the Betsey Rose necklace: -Tullest Pom necklace $60 -Betsey Mismatched bow earrings $45 -Coral Floppy $34 &amp; Tribal earrings $16 What do you guys think? Trade or keep? I'm not attached since I couldn't get the rose studs. Anyone else want it and have a good trade? Edit: the floppy/earrings offer is gone.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the following offers for the Betsey Rose necklace:
> 
> -Tullest Pom necklace $60
> ...


 mismatched bows!! Those are so cute.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

I vote bows.  The mismatched bows are crazy cute.

On a side note, I now have 2 cargo blushes...I've read they are really nice, anyone have any opinions on which ones they like?  I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

I just ordered 1st bag and am confused as to how I put an item up for trade? Help?!


----------



## lushtoblush (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered 1st bag and am confused as to how I put an item up for trade? Help?!


 Go to the gallery and click on an item that you want. You will see that under the description it says "TRADE." Click this button and then you will be able to select which item(s) you would like to offer for the item that you want. You can also hover over items in the gallery and click the trade arrow in the top right corner and then select the item(s) you would like to offer.


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

do the LBB charms do anything? none of mine are active, even where they should be, but I've seen a lot of other people say the same so I assume it's not just me


----------



## kloudes (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do the LBB charms do anything? none of mine are active, even where they should be, but I've seen a lot of other people say the same so I assume it's not just me


 Same here, I should have at least 3 or 4 but none have activated for me.  I don't THINK they have a purpose, just bragging rights, maybe?


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to the gallery and click on an item that you want. You will see that under the description it says "TRADE." Click this button and then you will be able to select which item(s) you would like to offer for the item that you want. You can also hover over items in the gallery and click the trade arrow in the top right corner and then select the item(s) you would like to offer.


 Thanks!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote bows.  The mismatched bows are crazy cute.
> 
> On a side note, I now have 2 cargo blushes...I've read they are really nice, anyone have any opinions on which ones they like?  I'd appreciate it!


 This blog has nearly every Cargo blush swatched if you search around. Awesome reviews.

http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com/2011/12/cargo-key-largo.html

As for colors what looks good on me wouldn't look good on someone else so those things are hard to recommend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'm always hoping that when I try to trade colors that the color I super covet will be a color someone else is "eh" about.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Leilani, I was looking at that site just now, I think I'm maybe just a bit darker than that girl right now.

Also, if anyone has the triple hammered triangle earrings, I'd love to trade them + any small item for a cargo blush in rome or my orange stud earrings!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This blog has nearly every Cargo blush swatched if you search around. Awesome reviews.
> ...


 That's the blog I use for them to...and it made me want cannes, although I don't think it'd look very good on me. I still use tonga every day, despite having a huge pile of blushes, lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

Cannes and Tonga are the ones I want the most. I think Cannes will look really great on me. I have Cannes in my LBB right now, but am willing to trade it for Tonga, because I'm part-Polynesian, and loves the name. LOL. I'm also trying to trade down my Rome or Cannes blush for the Oceana lip quad for the same exact reason. Such a sucker for advertising. HAHAHAHA. Well, whoever has Oceania can easily trade up to my stuff if they'd check their offers.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 29, 2012)

Just got my box with the Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag... HUGE but wondful.


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried any of the Michael Marcus makeup? I have some in my bag just now so I'm wondering about the quality. I saw that apparently Dillard's used to carry the brand but must have dropped it...


----------



## VivGee (May 29, 2012)

> I vote bows. Â The mismatched bows are crazy cute. On a side note, I now have 2 cargo blushes...I've read they are really nice, anyone have any opinions on which ones they like? Â I'd appreciate it!


 Got the bows. Now there's a $23 trade up but the more I look at them the cuter they get. Also,I like the cargo in Big Easy. It's so lovely looking.


----------



## VivGee (May 29, 2012)

> Just got my box with the Melie Bianco expandable shoulder bag... HUGE but wondful.


 Nice! Will you be posting pics??


----------



## VintageSpade (May 29, 2012)

Whenever I see those "don't even think of low balling me" and "won't accept any trades valued less then 90" proclamations under an item in the gallery it just makes me want to offer them the lowest items I have. But that's probably just me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the bows. Now there's a $23 trade up but the more I look at them the cuter they get.
> 
> Also,I like the cargo in Big Easy. It's so lovely looking.


 That's the one I want 4th most. lol. Rome doesn't look so great on LBB but I loved the swatch and what she had to say about it.

I pretty much look at the options on LBB, look at her blog, think about my coloring, and prioritize. haha. I already own 6 Cargo blushes.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the one I want 4th most. lol. Rome doesn't look so great on LBB but I loved the swatch and what she had to say about it.
> ...


 Key largo is the next one I want...I have 3 cream cargo blushes, the blu-ray in pink, tonga, and...cable beach I think it is. I need to stop but I just can't.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whenever I see those "don't even think of low balling me" and "won't accept any trades valued less then 90" proclamations under an item in the gallery it just makes me want to offer them the lowest items I have. But that's probably just me.


 I've seen that a lot on LBB. lol.

I generally post that I have the item but am open to trading it and what I'd love in trade and leave it at that. After that LBB closes, or I trade the item, I delete the comment.


----------



## VivGee (May 29, 2012)

Anyone want the Betsey Sunglasses? I was going to give them to my BFF but all this talk about blushes has me wanting some more Cargo's lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone want the Betsey Sunglasses? I was going to give them to my BFF but all this talk about blushes has me wanting some more Cargo's lol


 Darn, I do, but I want my blush too. hahahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

Ahh, Bridget, you *almost* have me with that trade offer for my purse! If that lip brush turns into a blush, the oceana lip quad, or that $26 necklace with the dangling blue jewels, it's a deal.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

Also, if you can manage to swap colors with the person who has the Oceana quad I will trade you one of my blushes.


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

I can't get rid of this damn nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a pretty color but it's holding me back lol if I had a diff item I'd actually have something to bargain with.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

PICS PLEASE, vintagespade!  I love seeing all the great bags people get, especially since their site pics are really not all that awesome.  I'll keep an eye on the picture thread for your new bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

If anyone has the Gorjana Gracie hoops I will trade my bag for it if you have a nail polish or something cheap like that paired with the hoops.


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

Quick question..im starting another bag and chose the betsey house..it shows my other items may be a 20 dollar zad item, a michael marcus item and a 45 dollar rj graziano item. any of that sound like it will trade well or should i choose differently? i hate grazianos stuff


----------



## sarinator (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question..im starting another bag and chose the betsey house..it shows my other items may be a 20 dollar zad item, a michael marcus item and a 45 dollar rj graziano item. any of that sound like it will trade well or should i choose differently? i hate grazianos stuff


Just have the gallery open in a different tab - you can pair up exactly what you're getting


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

i tried to but there alot of items by zad and graziano are the same price


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

Every item in trading is a crapshoot, people have such varied tastes.  It bodes well that you start with 4 items, at least!  And if you make a lot of offers, someone will usually at least make an equal item trade.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! I scored the vampire bracelet. The offers for it aren't as good as I thought they would be. :/


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

cool thanks i was gonna have to pull the trigger anyway since im such an addict


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! I scored the vampire bracelet. The offers for it aren't as good as I thought they would be. :/


 The first few days it was out I put insane offers out on it, like $90 worth of stuff, and no one budged, so that's crazy. lol.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The first few days it was out I put insane offers out on it, like $90 worth of stuff, and no one budged, so that's crazy. lol.


 There is nothing over $55 that doesn't include those beaded Ben necklaces.


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 29, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello everyone! I scored the vampire bracelet. The offers for it aren't as good as I thought they would be. :/
 

I put crazy offers out for that too! But my bag has been closed for 3 days now... lol
Actually I made even crazier offers for the vampire necklace. So cute!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

Wow, I had makeup, studs, and something else offers on it, nothing fug or not able to be traded. I like it because I love the vampire genre in general. I think it's an awesome bracelet.


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

There is lots of makeup and Betsey but they didn't pair them with another item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the vampire stuff too so I wouldn't be devastated  if I end up closing my bag with it. I was just hoping for an awesome trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess everyone is trying to get the melie hobo. I had over 80 offers for mine when I woke up this morning! Craziness!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 29, 2012)

...


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whenever I see those "don't even think of low balling me" and "won't accept any trades valued less then 90" proclamations under an item in the gallery it just makes me want to offer them the lowest items I have. But that's probably just me.


 LOL. I have been doing that all day to the starfish cuff. I even cancel my offer just to reoffer it. Meh, it's too bag we all can't turn into profeshuhnul models and stay at home wives.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 29, 2012)

Anyone who has the purple Nila or the turquoise street level who is willing to trade what do you want for it? I'm willing to trade up to 100 bucks with some gorjana and deux lux.


----------



## angielala (May 29, 2012)

Hrmm should I open a new bag or wait till the 1st?  I'm such an addict and a nerd!!!!  Decisions Decisions Decisions!!!


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

oh my gosh someone just offered me the betsy rose necklace for my betsey bird earrings and they are so cute! what do i do..haha i want both


----------



## kloudes (May 29, 2012)

Crud, the Silhouette Tree decal just sold out... already! I loved that, I hope they add more...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

I've got the Melie Bianco blue hobo and the grey Phantom watch in my other bag (value looks super low thanks to the Bianco  price screw up, lol) and they're both getting really good offers...but I don't want to let either one go.


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

this nail polish screwed me i cant even make a decent offer because of it unless i offer my bag (main item) which im not going to!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

I have the steve madden aviators and the gorjana horshoe! Let me know if you are interested in any of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 29, 2012)

I'll get pictures. My husband pilfered my s90. The Rain skull hoops are everything I hoped they'd be but the aren't 52.00 quality to me. My bag was he Melie Bianco Expandable, Echo Bikini Bag, ZAD Enamel Triangle necklace and the skull hoops.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

Leilani I am so tempted on the necklace/mascara for the Nila Anthony bag!!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 29, 2012)

My lbb with the duck speaker came in. It's so loud and the size of a medium sized rubber duckie.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My lbb with the duck speaker came in. It's so loud and the size of a medium sized rubber duckie.


 Post pictures ASAP! I have the speaker coming in on thursday and im excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

Betsey Johnson, I love you and all but those temporary tattoos are kinda stupid...

Well...I do like the kitty and the skull, but I would never pay more than $5 for something like that, and I'd never actually wear them...


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Betsey Johnson, I love you and all but those temporary tattoos are kinda stupid...
> 
> Well...I do like the kitty and the skull, but I would never pay more than $5 for something like that, and I'd never actually wear them...


I keep previewing what I'd get (or guessing) if I opened a bag, and they keep putting that in there. I doubt it trades well either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also Cargo makeup, which I'm not sure would trade very well since it seems that they put that in every bag.

Do they add new items every Monday? I'm really looking for a huge tote bag. They added 3 recently (I've been stalking the site for a while now) that are huge, but they are also really ugly, IMO.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

Ugh bag closes in 2 hours so I'm afraid to do any trading that might leave me with something I'd be less than happy with...I would love some colored studs in magenta or aqua for my Cargo Rome blush, though. 




  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

I have 2 referral credits and I never received them when I opened a new bag. Has that ever happened to anyone?


----------



## maryissa (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep previewing what I'd get (or guessing) if I opened a bag, and they keep putting that in there. I doubt it trades well either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also Cargo makeup, which I'm not sure would trade very well since it seems that they put that in every bag.
> ...


 Yes they add new items every Monday and a few items throughout the week. Plus they also add new items on the 1st of every month!


----------



## PaulaG (May 29, 2012)

There seems to be lots of big trade ups going on.  Either the site is glitching or some people are getting great trades!  There was a $48 necklace for a $98 swing tote, and a $20 cosmetic bag for a $88 satchel.  Also several with $15 - 20 difference.

edit:  Hmm, and strangely they are all involving the same person!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There seems to be lots of big trade ups going on.  Either the site is glitching or some people are getting great trades!  There was a $48 necklace for a $98 swing tote, and a $20 cosmetic bag for a $88 satchel.  Also several with $15 - 20 difference.
> 
> edit:  Hmm, and strangely they are all involving the same person!


 Which is weird, because I don't think she is trading with herself...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

My Gorjana Jackie for the Betsey was not a mistake, so people know. I love Gorjana but don't really care for the Jackie, whilst I lovelovelove that Betsey necklace!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

Ok, my bag is now everything I've wanted for a while from the site but have always traded away. I would trade the lipglosses, but thats it, I want and have wanted everything else, so I feel like I should ship, because I do want the lipglosses...lol. WHAT TO DO. I still have almost 3 days left, and I always ship early. I don't want to trade anything away for fear of not getting it back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

Whoa, what is that Dana N. woman thinking?! $20 makeup bag for the $88 R&amp;Em studded bag?!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which is weird, because I don't think she is trading with herself...


 I wonder if she is going to cancel her bag and is trying to make people's days, lol. If so that is really sweet of her!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Gorjana Jackie for the Betsey was not a mistake, so people know. I love Gorjana but don't really care for the Jackie, whilst I lovelovelove that Betsey necklace!


 
I imagine people thought the same thing when I traded the $98 Madden hobo for the Melie Bianco one that LBB has listed for $38...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, my bag is now everything I've wanted for a while from the site but have always traded away. I would trade the lipglosses, but thats it, I want and have wanted everything else, so I feel like I should ship, because I do want the lipglosses...lol. WHAT TO DO. I still have almost 3 days left, and I always ship early. I don't want to trade anything away for fear of not getting it back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know that you've wanted that Big Buddha bag for a long time now. Congrats on getting it!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, what is that Dana N. woman thinking?! $20 makeup bag for the $88 R&amp;Em studded bag?!


 lol, idk but I just made ridiculous offers on all of her stuff, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know that you've wanted that Big Buddha bag for a long time now. Congrats on getting it!


 Yesss like 150 pages ago I wanted it lol, and I told myself as soon as I got it this time, I wasn't going to let it go. At one point, I did, and I just ended up circular trading back to it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

And I did attempt to trade the Jackie for the other Gorjana pieces in that price range that I loved, but *everyone* passed on it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I actually considered doing that until I got my bag fixed the way I wanted it...if you're going to cancel anyway, might as well try to get some good karma in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol yup, that is what I've done when I canceled. but now they are mean to me when I want to cancel lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

It's too bad I really want that Bianco hobo (it's the perfect color for me), because it's getting lots of multi item trade offers...I've had offers up to $105 for it that I've denied! If I were looking for more trade fodder at this point rather than a bag I really want to have and use, i'd be in great shape! lol


----------



## kloudes (May 29, 2012)

Whoops, I was a few posts behind...

Today has been a good day for trading!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That person may be trading with themselves...


 Unlikely, since she's traded with quite a few different people.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 29, 2012)

What kind of offers did the jackie have?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Emily and she told me that you can only have one account credit per bag? So if I refer 3 people I have to open 3 different bags to get the credit. How do all these people get 5-8 items just opening up a bag?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got off the phone with Emily and she told me that you can only have one account credit per bag? So if I refer 3 people I have to open 3 different bags to get the credit. How do all these people get 5-8 items just opening up a bag?


 If some of your items are damaged you get an exchange credit, and there are no limits to how many exchange credits per bag you can get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of any current promo codes? I didn't want to get a bag this month ($60 for cali residents! ugh!) but I figure that if I cancel my Beauty army sub and don't buy that MOR perfume I wanted, it's totally okay to buy an LBB. Rationalizing at its finest!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of any current promo codes? I didn't want to get a bag this month ($60 for cali residents! ugh!) but I figure that if I cancel my Beauty army sub and don't buy that MOR perfume I wanted, it's totally okay to buy an LBB. Rationalizing at its finest!


 I know that genia beme is putting out a promo code for a free item on the 31st on her blog!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of any current promo codes? I didn't want to get a bag this month ($60 for cali residents! ugh!) but I figure that if I cancel my Beauty army sub and don't buy that MOR perfume I wanted, it's totally okay to buy an LBB. Rationalizing at its finest!


 If you wait until the 31st, we'll have genia's code!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of any current promo codes? I didn't want to get a bag this month ($60 for cali residents! ugh!) but I figure that if I cancel my Beauty army sub and don't buy that MOR perfume I wanted, it's totally okay to buy an LBB. Rationalizing at its finest!


 


> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that genia beme is putting out a promo code for a free item on the 31st on her blog!


 I also know that you can join klout.com and based on your score you will get an item equal to or higher than your score!


----------



## Fashionb (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if the w/a red chandelier earrings trade well? I have an offer for them for my Disney believe hoops which I've been kinda hanging on to.


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

Wow I'm getting lowballed like crazy with my Betsey earrings. I also got that Shameless Heart of gold/gold digger necklace which I detest. If anyone likes this let me know..I'm more than willing to get rid of it. I wish each item would show who's love list it was on. Would simplify things a bit.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the w/a red chandelier earrings trade well? I have an offer for them for my Disney believe hoops which I've been kinda hanging on to.


 They didn't previously, and I wouldn't thinkthey do know either.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I'm getting lowballed like crazy with my Betsey earrings. I also got that Shameless Heart of gold/gold digger necklace which I detest. If anyone likes this let me know..I'm more than willing to get rid of it. I wish each item would show who's love list it was on. Would simplify things a bit.


 Which betsey earrings? My name is Crystal C tell me if you like anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 29, 2012)

> Wow I'm getting lowballed like crazy with my Betsey earrings. I also got that Shameless Heart of gold/gold digger necklace which I detest. If anyone likes this let me know..I'm more than willing to get rid of it. I wish each item would show who's love list it was on. Would simplify things a bit.


 If you don't mind a big down trade for the shameless necklace. I can offer you the Robert rose blue stone fringe necklace ($28.00). I sent the trade from Beth gerber, but I'm not affended if you don't want to accept it.


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't mind a big down trade for the shameless necklace. I can offer you the Robert rose blue stone fringe necklace ($28.00). I sent the trade from Beth gerber, but I'm not affended if you don't want to accept it.


 It's funny I hate the necklace so people must know that..I haven't gotten a single offer above 20. I like that fringe necklace though so let me thingk about it I've been trying to use it as a 2 for 1 item but I doubt that will get accepted


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2012)

My bag closed and I'm really happy with it:





FYI, I used the Klout perk ($68 RandEm crossbody) to open this bag the day after my birthday, when like a million people had written on my Facebook wall, so it gave me a really high score. If any of you have a big event coming up where Facebook goes crazy, redeem the perk right after bc it will look like you are more impressive than you are. Or just lie and say you got engaged lol.

I got incredibly lucky with trades to get a lot of this stuff, and this is probably the best bag I'll ever get! Looking forward to it in a big way!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny I hate the necklace so people must know that..I haven't gotten a single offer above 20. I like that fringe necklace though so let me thingk about it I've been trying to use it as a 2 for 1 item but I doubt that will get accepted


 What's your username? I really like it so I might offer a $60 trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

It's Danielle Sweet-Reyes..not sure if the hyphen is there though


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Danielle Sweet-Reyes..not sure if the hyphen is there though


 I'm trying to find you, for some reason it pulls up that name and says you don't have a bag. O_O


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

How odd...Maybe since the bag is so new? That's wierd huh?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

I went ahead and started a bag, hopefully I can add the coupon on later (I was able to do that with my last bag.) I just realized the Lavanila rollerballs aren't even up for trade. Really disappointed.. :[ I hope they start adding them to bags, I want one so bad!


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and started a bag, hopefully I can add the coupon on later (I was able to do that with my last bag.) I just realized the Lavanila rollerballs aren't even up for trade. Really disappointed.. :[ I hope they start adding them to bags, I want one so bad!


 I have the Vanilla Grapefruit spray and it is to die for! I adore it so hard it hurts


----------



## koolcryyss (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How odd...Maybe since the bag is so new? That's wierd huh?


 yeah I can't find your bag either!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

WHOA I just randomly clicked on the claim perk thing for klout and it added a bag to my bag.. Woo! Thanks for that!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone have the r&amp;em laptop case? Does it fit an ipad? Or too big?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Vanilla Grapefruit spray and it is to die for! I adore it so hard it hurts


 So jealous! I was going to buy a MOR rollerball &amp; hand creme set but I figured I'd be able to get a lavanilla rollerball via LBB. So sad! I'm trying to work my way up to the Archipelago body wash set, I have the pomegranate hand creme (the body balm is in my bag! yay!) and would _loooove_ to have that set but only one person has it in their bag! I really hope that a ton of people get those rollerballs (there were like 6 different scents in the gallery) so I have a better chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I can't find your bag either!


 I just searched myself and I see the same thing. I'm going to try emailing them.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 29, 2012)

I have about three days left in my bag, but out of my 5 prior LBB, this has to be my best bag!! I am so in love with everything I have!! And to think, my main item was the $12 octopus earrings!!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

Is anyone interested in the Jules Smith Jacob's Nemesis bracelet? I was going to keep but I realized that it is 7in. All my other bracelets are 6.5in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have about three days left in my bag, but out of my 5 prior LBB, this has to be my best bag!! I am so in love with everything I have!! And to think, my main item was the $12 octopus earrings!!


 _Nice job! Can you ship your bag to me instead?!? _


----------



## theredwonder (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have the r&amp;em laptop case? Does it fit an ipad? Or too big?


 It's too big for it. It snuggly fits my 13" macbook


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone interested in the Jules Smith Jacob's Nemesis bracelet? I was going to keep but I realized that it is 7in. All my other bracelets are 6.5in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have super small wrists and often buy 6.5 in bracelets as well and a lot of these 7 in bracelets from LBB fit more like a 6.5 in my opinion, or it leaves a nice amount of room without looking silly. All of these teeny bracelets actually makes me feel bad for anyone who loves a bracelet on LBB but has a thicker bone structure.


----------



## maryissa (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and started a bag, hopefully I can add the coupon on later (I was able to do that with my last bag.) I just realized the Lavanila rollerballs aren't even up for trade. Really disappointed.. :[ I hope they start adding them to bags, I want one so bad!


 Did you add a klout perk to your bag?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

Seeing that Melie hobo trade for the $34 gold necklace when I have $50ish two item trade offers on it and a Betsey necklace trade offer on it is a tad heart breaking. And earlier seeing it trade for a hammered collar necklace and star earrings.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you add a klout perk to your bag?


 How do you do that? I just signed up and I only have 10 points. :[


----------



## maryissa (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you do that? I just signed up and I only have 10 points. :[


 I only have 10 points too, but it'll give you another item to play with which is better then nothing. 

I think you can go to this URL http://klout.com/#/perks/my and claim it.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have 10 points too, but it'll give you another item to play with which is better then nothing.
> 
> I think you can go to this URL http://klout.com/#/perks/my and claim it.


 WOW that's awesome! It worked like a charm, thank you so much :]


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have 10 points too, but it'll give you another item to play with which is better then nothing.
> 
> I think you can go to this URL http://klout.com/#/perks/my and claim it.


 Thanks so much for this, just signed up and got my extra item. Someone finally accepted my offer!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh I _hate _missing out on two item trades.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 29, 2012)

_Have any of you ladies ever tried Mineralogie Brow Powder?? If, so did you like it? _

_I currently use Lancome's Le Crayon Poudre (such a fancy name, lol) but I am always looking for something new! No one will give me Young Blood Brow Kit that I really want. Wahhh!!_


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 29, 2012)

I use the $3 ELF studio brow kit.  They have it at Target, its powder on one side and a colored gel on the other, with a double ended brush.  Similar to Urban Decay or Benefit's brow kit for 1/10 of the price.  I compared them when I worked at Sephora and couldn't believe it.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

I use a really cheap brow kit too, but I've been interested in Minerologie ever since I saw them in featured in Birchbox several months ago. I have the brow powder in my LBB right now and wouldn't mind it if my bag closed with it, although I have pitch black brows so it might not work well for me D:


----------



## maryissa (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW that's awesome! It worked like a charm, thank you so much :]


 


> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this, just signed up and got my extra item. Someone finally accepted my offer!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
 
No problem! Just sharing what I've read.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (May 29, 2012)

_Thanks! I'll check that out_


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

does that $40 two item trade for that cargo lipgloss seem suspicious to anyone else? It could be legit, but it just seems really weird to me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the $3 ELF studio brow kit.  They have it at Target, its powder on one side and a colored gel on the other, with a double ended brush.  Similar to Urban Decay or Benefit's brow kit for 1/10 of the price.  I compared them when I worked at Sephora and couldn't believe it.


 When my Smashbox brow tech is too pricey (or I'd rather spend that money or something else), the ELF Studio brow kit is my alternative, and honestly, it works just as well or better.


----------



## sparrklee (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does that $40 two item trade for that cargo lipgloss seem suspicious to anyone else? It could be legit, but it just seems really weird to me.


I saw that and wondered the same thing....that and the 4 Carrie Beckers trading with each other.


----------



## PaulaG (May 29, 2012)

I think the trade of $12 octopus earrings for a $75 watch from Carrie Becker to Carrie Becker looks very suspicious!


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw that and wondered the same thing....that and the 4 Carrie Becker's trading with each other.


LOL wow that's crazy, and I thought having one bag with several items was a bit too much for me! I can't imagine having two or more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the trade of $12 octopus earrings for a $75 watch from Carrie Becker to Carrie Becker looks very suspicious!


 Seriously!  At first I was like what the heck-I made better offers than that?!  Then I was like ohhhh!


----------



## kloudes (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone received/posted a picture of the Zad Hammered Collar?  I am intrigued by it, I think it might look nice on.  However, I can't seem to trade it away so I'm wondering if there is something I don't know or if maybe I just have weird taste...


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeing that Melie hobo trade for the $34 gold necklace when I have $50ish two item trade offers on it and a Betsey necklace trade offer on it is a tad heart breaking. And earlier seeing it trade for a hammered collar necklace and star earrings.


I saw those as well! How annoying! Do people just not look at all their offers?!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have super small wrists and often buy 6.5 in bracelets as well and a lot of these 7 in bracelets from LBB fit more like a 6.5 in my opinion, or it leaves a nice amount of room without looking silly. All of these teeny bracelets actually makes me feel bad for anyone who loves a bracelet on LBB but has a thicker bone structure.


 Thank you! That's good to know!! I guess I can always return it if it doesn't fit well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 29, 2012)

I was at an advanced screening of SWATH and missed eleventy million trade offers for my Betsey shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received/posted a picture of the Zad Hammered Collar?  I am intrigued by it, I think it might look nice on.  However, I can't seem to trade it away so I'm wondering if there is something I don't know or if maybe I just have weird taste...


Are you talking about this one?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/image/view/album/183323/id/139667/sort/display_order

https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/image/view/album/183323/id/139665/sort/display_order

It was in my first bag, I like it. :]


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

I only get good offers on the 1 thing I really am NOT giving up :/ guess that's how the game goes! Glad they give us 7 days! This is really addictive


----------



## Smidget (May 30, 2012)

I'm just itching to offer 3-4 of my items for something.  D:  I just gotta breathe and trade up, breathe and trade up....... 

That didn't work. :/


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2012)

Okay, so you can only get one referral item per bag, right?  But can you stack extra items and have a Klout item, an exchange item, and some other type of code for an extra item in the same bag?  I'm trying to figure out whether I'm getting my hopes up when I can only get one extra item per bag, not one extra item *per source* per bag.


----------



## rosekorime (May 30, 2012)

I received the ZAD hammered collar necklace in gold. It's really pretty but it's super small. I have a tiny neck so it's ok, but a couple of my friends tried it on and said it was really tight :&lt;


----------



## rosekorime (May 30, 2012)

:&gt;


----------



## mandyblair (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so you can only get one referral item per bag, right?  But can you stack extra items and have a Klout item, an exchange item, and some other type of code for an extra item in the same bag?  I'm trying to figure out whether I'm getting my hopes up when I can only get one extra item per bag, not one extra item *per source* per bag.


 Only one referral item per bag.  You only get an extra item from Klout once, but it will add it to your current bag if you have one open, so if you don't, I would wait until you do, so you're sure to get it in there when you want it.  The number of exchange items depends on what you sent back.  If you sent back three things, you'll have three additional items in your next bag, so it's unaffected by the other extra item perks.


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this one?
> ...


 That's the one, thank you! It does look very elegant on, but it is a little odd that is doesn't go around the back more.  Looks smaller than I expected too. I'll have to think about it...


----------



## maryissa (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the one, thank you! It does look very elegant on, but it is a little odd that is doesn't go around the back more.  Looks smaller than I expected too. I'll have to think about it...


 I saw that necklace at urban outfitters last weekend. You could try it on there and see if you like it, if theres a store near you.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 30, 2012)

I got my first bag in today!!!! I only got 4 things, but I love all of them! My next bag has 8 items, so it's ok that this was a small one. Pictures coming soon! But here's one until I get my new digital camera: https://twitter.com/LushtoBlush/status/207667682399625216


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the one, thank you! It does look very elegant on, but it is a little odd that is doesn't go around the back more.  Looks smaller than I expected too. I'll have to think about it...


 I'm not sure if I have an unusually thicker neck than the average person, mine is 13". It wasn't uncomfortable, it just feels a little weird to have it sit so close to my neck (which is to be expected with a collar, really!) I did see a video where a girl pulled/stretched it a bit to make it more comfortable for her.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

Lisa Hart is over their trading with herself too. Idk what kind of person does that, it's seriously crappy, imo. 

I shipped my bag after I got key largo. I'm very happy with it, even if the value is only 150, high retail doesn't do much for me...I love everything!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that necklace at urban outfitters last weekend. You could try it on there and see if you like it, if theres a store near you.


 I saw it at urban too! I see a lot of ZAD jewelry at urban  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

There are so many great bags on here, I can't even allow myself to be excited about the jewlery! LOL although there are 1 or 2 pieces I'm eyeing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that necklace at urban outfitters last weekend. You could try it on there and see if you like it, if theres a store near you.


 Oh, excellent.  I think I'll do that!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 30, 2012)

Pondering looking like I "traded down" a lot for that Melie hobo. The black Nila is hubby's favorite purse for me on LBB right now and he thinks I should get that one but I love how beachy and summery that hobo is. I have nothing like it. Hmmmm...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 30, 2012)

Sadly, I don't think the last person with the Street Level white tote, or the last two with the green are going to budge. I've tried most everything including offering them more expensive bags than what they have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I may take a purse + accessory trade for the black Nila in hopes that it works out for me in the end. I don't really neeeeed a new purse and I love accessories. *Ponders*...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pondering looking like I "traded down" a lot for that Melie hobo. The black Nila is hubby's favorite purse for me on LBB right now and he thinks I should get that one but I love how beachy and summery that hobo is. I have nothing like it. Hmmmm...


 Good luck, lol. I think everyone knows it is actually worth way more because I offered 100+ on them and nothing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck, lol. I think everyone knows it is actually worth way more because I offered 100+ on them and nothing.


 haha, yeah. Though last night it traded for frustrating things and I'm pretty sure it wasn't people trading with themselves. $34 gold mesh necklace and then a hammered collar and hammered star earrings. UGGGGGH.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha, yeah. Though last night it traded for frustrating things and I'm pretty sure it wasn't people trading with themselves. $34 gold mesh necklace and then a hammered collar and hammered star earrings. UGGGGGH.


 oh gag me. I really hope those people were doing it out of kindness and canceling their bags lol. I wnat to start a new bag with the white one but I'm waiting on Genia's code and afraid they'll run out. but blahhhh it's giving me 123 with the low value of the melie bag, so its actual starting closer to 180.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

Ok, I just asked, and you can add a coupon AFTER you open a bag, so I opened it...and will add genia's coupon tomorrow.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

I'm not even a day into trading and I think I might cancel. I always have such trouble getting past the $28 range. It's like a wall of untradable items, nobody will loosen their grips on any of Cargo palettes or blushes- and that's all I want. Ugh. &gt;:[


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not even a day into trading and I think I might cancel. I always have such trouble getting past the $28 range. It's like a wall of untradable items, nobody will loosen their grips on any of Cargo palettes or blushes- and that's all I want. Ugh. &gt;:[


 Keep trying! Last night I went from a lip gloss to a cosmetics bag to cannes to key largo!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

Leilani there are 3 things in your bag I would totally give up the white hobo for lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, I don't think the last person with the Street Level white tote, or the last two with the green are going to budge. I've tried most everything including offering them more expensive bags than what they have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I may take a purse + accessory trade for the black Nila in hopes that it works out for me in the end. I don't really neeeeed a new purse and I love accessories. *Ponders*...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, when I had the madden I offered that plus a Cargo lipgloss and they would not BUDGE for the green on!

And I've gotten several $100+ offers for the blue Melie hobo, but I'm not budging on that because I really, really want it.


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

What's the voting on bags?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep trying! Last night I went from a lip gloss to a cosmetics bag to cannes to key largo!


That's awesome, I'd love to end my bag with Cannes, Rome, or Key Largo. I wish LBB would "spread the wealth" more so there weren't 29 people with that gold BCBG watch and only 5 with the blushes- it makes it so hard to trade up! I have 6 days left and Genia's coupon comes out tomorrow, so maybe things will improve.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 30, 2012)

What is your name on LBB? I have a Cargo blush, I am not stuck on it but wouldn't mind it if it doesn't trade. I really want the pig ring!



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not even a day into trading and I think I might cancel. I always have such trouble getting past the $28 range. It's like a wall of untradable items, nobody will loosen their grips on any of Cargo palettes or blushes- and that's all I want. Ugh. &gt;:[


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's awesome, I'd love to end my bag with Cannes, Rome, or Key Largo. I wish LBB would "spread the wealth" more so there weren't 29 people with that gold BCBG watch and only 5 with the blushes- it makes it so hard to trade up! I have 6 days left and Genia's coupon comes out tomorrow, so maybe things will improve.


 Make offers on all the colors, they are easy to trade for each other once you get one!


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

Do any of you have the military cross-over?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

AHHH someone is offering two of the Cargo shadow quads for my Melie Bianco hobo. I really want the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But this is the first offer that has tempted me...


----------



## VintageSpade (May 30, 2012)

Do they give previews before the first?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHH someone is offering two of the Cargo shadow quads for my Melie Bianco hobo. I really want the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But this is the first offer that has tempted me...


 Don't give in! You can get those for such different things. And think realistically, do you need more eye shadow??!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they give previews before the first?


 Nope, they don't. At least in the past they haven't, they only give previews on Sundays.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

I've gotten good offers on my grey Phantom watch, too, but I don't want to let that one go because I neeeeeeeed a good water resistant watch for work. I'm tempted to open yet another bag so I can have fun trading, but still hold onto these two items that practically speaking, I actually want/need. LOL.  Must wait until the 1st...

Damn you  guys, I never would have known LBB existed if not for this forum and my wallet would be so much happier...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 30, 2012)

Ah crud. Thank you maryissa


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very true...and I already have Bermuda on it's way to me...and yeah, my shoebox full of shadows tells me that I do not. Thank you for talking me down! lol


 lol, every time I go to trade for one, I look at all of my shadows and remind myself that I hardlly ever touch anything other than my naked palette anyway.


----------



## maryissa (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah crud. Thank you maryissa


 I wish they had previews too! But I think there going to release all the new items at 12AM on the 1st! I know before it was like 2AM, but recently it's been at 12AM. I'm super excited!


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn you  guys, I never would have known LBB existed if not for this forum and my wallet would be so much happier...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## LBB-inista (May 30, 2012)

Hi ladies- I've read this thread a few times &amp; thought I'd join in, as I love me some LBB. Hope it's ok to join- you ladies have great insight into LBB &amp; I'm more than happy to share tips as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I go by Ana Martin on LBB...hope it's ok to join this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

Welcome! Love your dog, super cute. 





Okay, first bag shipped yesterday!!  Didn't take a screenshot of my stuff (or don't know how to do it properly) so I'll list my bag:

Got the black Street Level front zip shoulder bag, the gold hammered segmented necklace, 2 cargo blushes (rome and cannes), and the orange studs.  I love everything and might wear them all at once!  Haha.

Now I'm debating on opening a new bag NOW or waiting til the 1st....decisions decisions.


----------



## LBB-inista (May 30, 2012)

Thank you! Truman, my dog, is great, my buddy. Your bag sounds great! I'm in the final hours of what has exploded into a 16 item, over $500 bag (those numbers will go way down by the time I'm done). I'll post pics &amp; if I'm about to send major offers, I'll give you ladies a heads-up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LBB-inista (May 30, 2012)

Oh, and I use the email LBB sends me after my bag closes to take a screenshot of the contents for posting.


----------



## LBB-inista (May 30, 2012)

Oh, and I use the email LBB sends me after my bag closes to take a screenshot of the contents for posting.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

Oh thanks!  No wonder I couldn't find my image, the LBB email went to my Spam. 




  Here's my bag!!  I wanted the studs in other colors, too, but no one wanted to trade.  Oh well.  Cargo blushes are a great consolation prize. 



  I'll post pics in the picture thread as soon as I get everything!


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow great bag! I have the same purse in my bag right now along w/2 pairs of hoop earrings   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to get it!


----------



## LBB-inista (May 30, 2012)

That was your first LBB? Great job! My 1 st LBB wasn't nearly as impressive! I've heard amazing things about the Cargo blushes, namely that they are huge &amp; comparable if not better than Nars &amp; MAC...I am 38 &amp; never learned how to put on/ wear make-up, so this is not a firsthand review


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LBB-inista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That was your first LBB? Great job! My 1 st LBB wasn't nearly as impressive!
> 
> I've heard amazing things about the Cargo blushes, namely that they are huge &amp; comparable if not better than Nars &amp; MAC...I am 38 &amp; never learned how to put on/ wear make-up, so this is not a firsthand review


 You are correct, cargo blushes are amazing. I bought a little set of cargo probably...2-3 years ago, and they are one of my fav brands that I often forget to buy.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

I 



 makeup, and probably don't need more after working at Sephora getting SOOO much gratis, but I couldn't help myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yes, this is my first bag, I did have a Klout addition of a crappy candle (added it after my bag was open, ack, so no idea what I was getting) that I turned into the 2 blushes, and a lot of trading was done to get things I wanted.  The bag was my first pick.  I love that bag, it looks practical and expensive, and I've been looking for an everyday bag with gold hardware, so I had to grab it!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

NEW BAG!  Couldn't help it, the Melie Bianco white bag was calling to me and I got a pair of gorgeous Lydell NYC aquamarine small drop earrings.


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LBB-inista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you! Truman, my dog, is great, my buddy.
> 
> Your bag sounds great! I'm in the final hours of what has exploded into a 16 item, over $500 bag (those numbers will go way down by the time I'm done).
> ...


 Whoa, my goodness!! That's incredible, I don't think I could manage trades for that many items...

Definitely looking forward to seeing your final bag!


----------



## skylola123 (May 30, 2012)

Oh man I wish I would have known you could add a promo code later.

I was so close to buying the Felix Small Bag in blush/sequin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man I wish I would have known you could add a promo code later.
> 
> I was so close to buying the Felix Small Bag in blush/sequin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no, that stinks!  I actually bought a bag RIGHT before that was relisted.  Bah.  If anyone is looking for the Melie Bianco white woven bag, multiple item trades with RJ Graziano studs will be seriously considered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Magenta or aqua!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 30, 2012)

Ok, I scored a 2nd Melie white hobo. Anyone interested?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

What kind of offers are going for the Melie Bianco Woven Gathered Hobo in that green/aqua/turquoise color?


----------



## skylola123 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, that stinks!  I actually bought a bag RIGHT before that was relisted.  Bah.  If anyone is looking for the Melie Bianco white woven bag, multiple item trades with RJ Graziano studs will be seriously considered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Magenta or aqua!


 It appears that they are relisted a lot of items! Maybe people are returning them...who knows because it always appear as they only have 1 left.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It appears that they are relisted a lot of items! Maybe people are returning them...who knows because it always appear as they only have 1 left.


They just restock them. I was looking at the gallery yesterday and was torn between starting with a lavanila rollerball or the archipelago body balm- little did I know the lavanila rollerballs were in stock, but they aren't in anyone's bags atm so they're not up for trade. I lost out on an item I've been dying to try. :[


----------



## lushtoblush (May 30, 2012)

Anyone know how the gold BCBGeneration watch is trading? I saw someone said a lot of people have it. Debating if I should open a bag with it or just try to get it later in a trade.


----------



## Fashionb (May 30, 2012)

my bag is at a stand still and I think I made one bad trade already and am considering another.  If i accept one of the ugly $50 Ben Anum seed bead necklaces do you think that it will get 2 item trades?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how the gold BCBGeneration watch is trading? I saw someone said a lot of people have it. Debating if I should open a bag with it or just try to get it later in a trade.


 I wouldn't open a bag with it, there are nearly 30 people with the watch at the moment!





edit: I _would_ recommend starting with the watch if you really want it, it's up for $75 on Amazon at the moment with only 2 in stock. It's definitely not a trading item IMO, since there are so many of them out there- but if it's what you want your best bet is selecting it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I scored a 2nd Melie white hobo. Anyone interested?


 THANK YOU!


----------



## DaniLeslie (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


 Yeah, your offer was one of the best anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up scoring the leaf bangles with one of your items. I have been wanting those for awhile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 30, 2012)

I couldn't help it and opened a bag! i love the wallet and the r&amp;em crossbody! Has anyone received the r&amp;em coco crossbody, if so whats the quality of the item?

I really am debating to keep it or not because I do not own any black purses.


----------



## PaulaG (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of offers are going for the Melie Bianco Woven Gathered Hobo in that green/aqua/turquoise color?


 Offers are everywhere from $24 up to over $100.  Most are multiple items for around $65-75.


----------



## lushtoblush (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't open a bag with it, there are nearly 30 people with the watch at the moment!
> ...


 I really need a gold watch and I definitely like this one! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (May 30, 2012)

Is anybody interested in the Sweet / Sassy pendant?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

removed.


----------



## skylola123 (May 30, 2012)

Also, on my last bag I received the Gorjana cosmic earrings and I am pretty sure they were returned to LBB b/c they were no longer in their original package. But the backs of the earrings specially on one of them was bended/squeezed/mushed that I wasn't able to take it off. I am scared that if I pull too hard I will break the earring. Do you guys know if LBB credits you back or adds an item depending if an item is bad?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

As much as I loved the blue Bianco hobo, I couldn't turn down the combo of the same hobo in white and another item...traded the other item (an ugly zigzag cuff) for a Cargo gloss and I'm happy. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The white's still pretty and it gives me an excuse to get a colorful bag for my next main item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

Hooray, yousoldtheworld! Glad that worked out for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: SHE GOT MY MESSAGE!  Yay.  I've been wanting those earrings.


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2012)

I thought I was never gonna get my bag back it took awhile but bag back and silver octopi life is good


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2012)

Yes most people on here know who I am. Would you mind removing my last name for your last post? Tweakabell is my username for many things


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I was never gonna get my bag back it took awhile but bag back and silver octopi life is good


 I have the gold octopi on their way to me already and I am contemplating trying to get the silver as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

I really wish the hammered necklaces and the bibs would go away already, I've seriously been offered them for EVERYTHING.


----------



## geniabeme (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish the hammered necklaces and the bibs would go away already, I've seriously been offered them for EVERYTHING.


 I agree!! They are not my style!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

oh man...do I want to trade the Melie Bianco hobo for the Betsey house necklace?!?! IDK!

On one hand, I already have a cute bag on it's way to me and I loooooove the Betsey necklace! On the other hand, the hobo is so cute...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

I did it! For me, the Betsey necklace is just more unique than the hobo...there aren't many things I'd have traded that bag for, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 30, 2012)

I have the house coming in my last bag. I would have taken it if it wasn't on it's way already.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the house coming in my last bag. I would have taken it if it wasn't on it's way already.


 It's just so cute! And I'm very very picky about  jewelry and dislike most of it, so when something comes up I really like, it's probably worth it. I like a lot of different bags, plenty of bags in the sea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 30, 2012)

You made the right choice for you, I think. 



  The house is super cute and unique!


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It appears that they are relisted a lot of items! Maybe people are returning them...who knows because it always appear as they only have 1 left.


If someone cancels their bag, they can't charge their card or if it's returned it goes back into the gallery. I scored the BCBG gold glitter crossbody wayyyy after it went out of stock because I think someone returned it. I opened it up and the chain was broken. I'm kind of wary now if I choose something that went away and came back. LBB credited me but I still would have rather had the purse.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, on my last bag I received the Gorjana cosmic earrings and I am pretty sure they were returned to LBB b/c they were no longer in their original package. But the backs of the earrings specially on one of them was bended/squeezed/mushed that I wasn't able to take it off. I am scared that if I pull too hard I will break the earring. Do you guys know if LBB credits you back or adds an item depending if an item is bad?


 I got mine too and they were on the cardboard but the backs were bent as well. I was able to unbend them and just soaked them in some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## skylola123 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine too and they were on the cardboard but the backs were bent as well. I was able to unbend them and just soaked them in some rubbing alcohol.


 Oh man seriously? They are so delicate so I am afraid if I pull too hard that I might break them. The earrings are seriously beautiful they have so much detail. How did you unbend them? And does rubbing alcohol help?


----------



## Smidget (May 30, 2012)

Rubbing alcohol will sanitize them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 30, 2012)

Oh gosh someone is trying to trade me something I really want and have been trying to get all day.. for something that is my ultimate *must keep* ;___;


----------



## PaulaG (May 30, 2012)

Has anybody tried the Archipelago Boticario Body Balm?  Is it worth trading for?


----------



## Generalissima (May 30, 2012)

Anyone had experience with how the green RJ Graziano thread hoops trade..its those for 35 or the rj graziano bracelet in green and blue. I dont want either (to keep) however I'm biased because I think the bracelet is awful. What do you guys think?


----------



## Generalissima (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody tried the Archipelago Boticario Body Balm?  Is it worth trading for?


 Ooh I was wondering that too..for some reason I WANT that. You could check Makeup Alley for reviews


----------



## PaulaG (May 30, 2012)

Is there any interest in the Sweet/Sassy gold necklace?  I have the only one but I don't think I have had one serious offer on it in the past two days.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (May 30, 2012)

I'm working on my first bag now!

I already have the bag of my dreeeams, and all the trade offers I'm getting for it are sketchy at best. I also used the klout deal, and got a bangle I'm not too fond of. 

Right now, I'm trying to get my paws on the Ali Khan skull bracelet, because *droooool*, and I'll have my perfect bag.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (May 30, 2012)

I'm working on my first bag now!

I already have the bag of my dreeeams, and all the trade offers I'm getting for it are sketchy at best. I also used the klout deal, and got a bangle I'm not too fond of. 

Right now, I'm trying to get my paws on the Ali Khan skull bracelet, because *droooool*, and I'll have my perfect bag.


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man seriously? They are so delicate so I am afraid if I pull too hard that I might break them. The earrings are seriously beautiful they have so much detail. How did you unbend them? And does rubbing alcohol help?


 the backs are pretty sturdy I think, I put them in the alcohol to sanitize them in case they were returned. I just loved them too much to send them back


----------



## Generalissima (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any interest in the Sweet/Sassy gold necklace?  I have the only one but I don't think I have had one serious offer on it in the past two days.


 Same issue with the gold digger necklace. Yet another example of you never know what people's tastes are


----------



## Elleisforlove (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone had experience with how the green RJ Graziano thread hoops trade..its those for 35 or the rj graziano bracelet in green and blue. I dont want either (to keep) however I'm biased because I think the bracelet is awful. What do you guys think?


 I think the bracelet is beautiful actually. I have one shipping to me, the colors on LBB are off. Here is a better picture


----------



## Generalissima (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the bracelet is beautiful actually. I have one shipping to me, the colors on LBB are off. Here is a better picture


 Ok wow that is way cuter than I thought. Ooh it's kinda art deco or 20ish...that would match my hair perfectly. Damn LBB your pictures stink..it looks gaudy and cheap on the website...thank you so much for the pic. I will for sure post all my bags on the picture thread cause some things I've seen on there that I passed on are just criminal


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

My bag has changed so much today! lol. I went from the Bianco hobo and Phantom watch to 2 Betsey necklaces and some earrings. LOVE THE NECKLACES, THOUGH. 

When I open my next bag, I need to get my hands on the Lovebirds earrings to match my necklace.


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the backs are pretty sturdy I think, I put them in the alcohol to sanitize them in case they were returned. I just loved them too much to send them back


 Yup same here! I love them...I wish the Cosmic Necklace was still around, I saw it on Youtube when someone was opening their LBB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I am having such a good trading night! My bag now consists of:  Betsey House necklace, Cargo palette in Toronto, Cargo gloss in Aruba, Umbra bird wall decals, and THE SKULL BRACELET that I've been trying to get forever. I'm tempted to ship it now!


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having such a good trading night! My bag now consists of:  Betsey House necklace, Cargo palette in Toronto, Cargo gloss in Aruba, Umbra bird wall decals, and THE SKULL BRACELET that I've been trying to get forever. I'm tempted to ship it now!


 It really is, I went from a pair of earrings to a cargo lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A make up bag to a wristlet, then the crossbody to another crossbody (higher value). Then I gave the crossbody and wristlet for the nila anthony ruffle bag &amp; my trade was accepted!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

The only thing I might change is I'd like to trade the wall decals for the double wing ring. I love the decals, I just want a ring!


----------



## angielala (May 31, 2012)

Need some suggestions from all of you who got the Melie Bianco Hobo, both blue and white.  Do you guys have like VERY good offers?  I currently have the Nica Celia Flap Bag and I have some good offers.  But most of them are like bunch of accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I prefer to have a handbag in my bag.  Would you guys suggest me to trade my Nica to Melie Bianco or just wait and see.  I still have 5 days 16 hours.  Thank you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I lied! Traded the bird decals and gloss for a blush! I've been trying to get Cannes forever! (Would trade for the Tahiti shadows, though!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Need some suggestions from all of you who got the Melie Bianco Hobo, both blue and white.  Do you guys have like VERY good offers?  I currently have the Nica Celia Flap Bag and I have some good offers.  But most of them are like bunch of accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I prefer to have a handbag in my bag.  Would you guys suggest me to trade my Nica to Melie Bianco or just wait and see.  I still have 5 days 16 hours.  Thank you!


 I don't have it anymore, but earlier today I was getting some awesome offers, even some 4 item ones...but only a few included handbags.


----------



## angielala (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't have it anymore, but earlier today I was getting some awesome offers, even some 4 item ones...but only a few included handbags.


 
Did you have the blue or white?


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really is, I went from a pair of earrings to a cargo lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A make up bag to a wristlet, then the crossbody to another crossbody (higher value). Then I gave the crossbody and wristlet for the nila anthony ruffle bag &amp; my trade was accepted!


 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having such a good trading night! My bag now consists of:  Betsey House necklace, Cargo palette in Toronto, Cargo gloss in Aruba, Umbra bird wall decals, and THE SKULL BRACELET that I've been trying to get forever. I'm tempted to ship it now!


 Wow you ladies are lucky :[ Nobody will even touch my trade offers, even if the items I want are _the same price._ ugh. :[

...You've got to be kidding me. Someone just traded the Rome Cargo blush for one of those $24 segmented necklaces, while I've had a $28 trade waiting on every single blush for the last day and a half. :[


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I wish I could put a perma-ban on trade offers of michael marcus and Ben Amun products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I could put a perma-ban on trade offers of michael marcus and Ben Amun products.


 Agreed! I wish that the LBB community had 20 of each blush and eyeshadow floating around, so that we'd all have a chance of getting what we want.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (May 31, 2012)

I keep starting to open a bag and stopping myself. To be blunt, I just don't think I'd enjoy it as much as you guys do....I pretty much only love Betsey's stuff out of what I see on the site...


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well if you can get your hands on anything that I listed above, my blush is all yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm going to try to get the ring for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you end up trading for it with someone else and I do end up with the ring, it would probably trade better than what I have anyway :]



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep starting to open a bag and stopping myself. To be blunt, I just don't think I'd enjoy it as much as you guys do....I pretty much only love Betsey's stuff out of what I see on the site...


 I totally understand! I really don't need anymore makeup but I've never had *nice* makeup like Cargo (unless you count blingtone via BeautyArmy!) so I figured I could try and get a few pieces out of LBB :] Otherwise I don't want any jewelry or bags.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to get the ring for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you end up trading for it with someone else and I do end up with the ring, it would probably trade better than what I have anyway :]
> ...


 I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Then you've got someone like Leilani who LOVES everything, just about....gets so excited that I keep going, "Uh, what's wrong with ME?"

Plus, I'd be one of those "weird" traders who just trades for what they like, not paying attention to value.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

ANd I"m surprised how much I'm enjoying LBB...at first I wasn't very interested because I just never buy many accessories...but I've found that this is a really fun way to get myself a little collection going! I currently have next to nothing as far as nice bags and jewelry go. I have plenty of makeup...but I want all the Cargo anyway. LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh someone is trying to trade me something I really want and have been trying to get all day.. for something that is my ultimate *must keep* ;___;


 OH, or if you can get your hands on that Edward's Smile vampire teeth necklace that is $60, I'd trade you my Cargo blush and Toronto palette for it..I'm really tempted to put in that offer.


----------



## PaulaG (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Need some suggestions from all of you who got the Melie Bianco Hobo, both blue and white.  Do you guys have like VERY good offers?  I currently have the Nica Celia Flap Bag and I have some good offers.  But most of them are like bunch of accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I prefer to have a handbag in my bag.  Would you guys suggest me to trade my Nica to Melie Bianco or just wait and see.  I still have 5 days 16 hours.  Thank you!


 The offers are starting to dry up for me. ( I have the blue)  The last few I received topped out at $75 and it was 3 or 4 bracelets.  The only bag trades lately are a white for the blue, and the white with an octopus for the blue.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH, or if you can get your hands on that Edward's Smile vampire teeth necklace that is $60, I'd trade you my Cargo blush and Toronto palette for it..I'm really tempted to put in that offer.


 I went ahead and put in a couple of offers for it, it said that only one person has it so we'll see if they're interested- if you really want it you should try that two item offer, but you'd be losing out on two cargo pieces!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 31, 2012)

Blues got some nice offers (i was white and octopus for blue) It's more a matter of I know if I trade it I'm never getting it back. The highest offer is 93 with jackie and  $18 feather earrings. I'm tempted to trade so i can have more to play with but I know I won't get it back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like Cargo, but in all honesty I have so much makeup and very little cute jewelry, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What's your name on there? I'll add you to both of my accounts so I can keep an eye on what you have, if I see something I like I'll offer you makeup. LOL. Even after I ship this bag, I'll be opening another on my main account on Friday.


 It's Mica M, the only item I absolutely have to keep is the rollerball, but I'm thinking there will probably be a lot of them available for trade in the next week since tomorrow is the first. :]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> made an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 AHHH!! Thank you so much! Are you sure about necklace?? I think you should be able to get that wing ring with it if you want, but everyone's asleep at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I actually had that one in my bag on my main account at one point...I have a thing for dreamcatchers. I might try to get the ring, depends on my mood tomorrow. haha.


 Oh I love dreamcatchers, but I got a few necklaces via LBB earlier this month so I'm determined to get through this bag without any jewelry lol! Thanks again, If I get that ring in time for your next bag let me know if you want to trade something for it! :]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After I ship this current bag on my 2nd account, I HAVE to make myself close it! I only opened it in the first place to get something cute for my sister, but like a true addict, I can't walk away. LOL. And I certainly can't afford more than one a month in the long run, yeeesh.
> ...


Oh man the stuff they give you if you chose anything low priced is kind of crummy. I didn't want to get another LBB until around Christmas but knew I would get a Lavanila perfume eventually, so I figured I might as well grab it via LBB. I hope they start getting into regular bags, they'd be an awesome low priced trading option that would make a lot of people happy I think.

Honestly I'm so thankful for that Klout perk and that blush (really excited for Genia's coupon!!) my bag was sort of empty when I started! :]


----------



## geniabeme (May 31, 2012)

Hi everyone! I got my second Little Black Bag! Here is the post with all my goodies: http://www.geniabeme.com/2012/05/little-black-bag-promo-code-and-review.html
Also! Heres a Little Black Bag Promo code they provided me for my readers: "*GENIALOVE*" The post above explains everything about the code. Yay! Can't wait till the first!
I would &lt;3 you if you shared my review along with the promo code!!


----------



## sarinator (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I got my second Little Black Bag! Here is the post with all my goodies: http://www.geniabeme.com/2012/05/little-black-bag-promo-code-and-review.html
> 
> ...


 Great review - and I love your blog! The code isn't working for me - is it active already?


----------



## geniabeme (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great review - and I love your blog! The code isn't working for me - is it active already?


 Its suppose to be but I guess not! I emailed them and I will be at work all day without internet so hopefully it will work throughout the day.


----------



## LBB-inista (May 31, 2012)

Hi ladies- I joined yesterday &amp; have been madly trading since. My bag closes on 60 minutes &amp; I got a great purse last night, but when I got home I think someone accidentally traded it to me, so guilt got the best of me &amp; I traded it back...now no purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be throwing out some high offers, but my bag closes in 60 minutes, so jump on them if interested. No worries if you pass- just thought id give a heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post a pic of my final bag once it closes (I'm Ana Martin on LBB)


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

Actually the Michael Marcus makeup is good quality. I was previously a MAC and NARs girl


----------



## rougefirefly (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I got my second Little Black Bag! Here is the post with all my goodies: http://www.geniabeme.com/2012/05/little-black-bag-promo-code-and-review.html
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I love your blog by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

Deux Lux fans, they are having a contest on their page for 20% off codes with the grand prize being a 200 credit to their store


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Deux Lux fans, they are having a contest on their page for 20% off codes with the grand prize being a 200 credit to their store


 Thanks for posting this! I've become obsessed with Deux Lux after seeing them on LBB.


----------



## theredwonder (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I got my second Little Black Bag! Here is the post with all my goodies: http://www.geniabeme.com/2012/05/little-black-bag-promo-code-and-review.html
> 
> ...


 Great photos! I love the clutch. It looks so pretty in person!


----------



## Fashionb (May 31, 2012)

I was finally able to trade for the gorjana gracie wire hoop earrings and now I'm not sure that I want them. Is anybody interested in them? Let me now what you would like to trade them for. I'd love to get a close to or equal value 2 item trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was finally able to trade for the gorjana gracie wire hoop earrings and now I'm not sure that I want them. Is anybody interested in them? Let me now what you would like to trade them for.


 MEEEEE! What is your LBB name?


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

Don't you just love when someone votes "trade it "on all or most of your stuff then puts in low ball offers on EVERYTHING. Makes me laugh out loud. Literally.


----------



## Fashionb (May 31, 2012)

My LBB name is Beth G. I also have The RJ Graziano tassel earrings if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## HeatherBell (May 31, 2012)

I have the white Melie Bianco hobo now. 

I am willing to trade it for a cargo eyeshadow quad and 1 or 2 jewelry items, preferably 2.

Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

Genia's promo code is working now!  Just in case anyone was wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 31, 2012)

What's you LBB name heatherbell?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My LBB name is Beth G. I also have The RJ Graziano tassel earrings if anyone wants to trade.


 Well I put in an offer for either my glasses or Betsey froggies. I want both of them, so if you don't then it's okay. 






My Betsey froggies match the last Betsey necklace I got from LBB purrrfectly (the black heart lock and green blue bow necklace). The Big Buddha glasses match my Melie hobo. 



 I'm only willing to give one of those up because I would definitely ship my bag with the Gracie hoops. They have really grown on me. The only other item I'd give my earrings up for is the Betsey dangly rose earrings.

I know when I had the Gorjana Jackie I got terrible offers and no one in the same price range would trade (they all passed).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I think I was on here complaining about that yesterday or the day before. lol. I ended up trading down to a $45 Betsey necklace I love a lot more. So the offers I made are definitely things I would personally take, but then again I'm a wild trader. I trade all over the place. I've traded a $74 Street Level handbag for hard to get Betsey. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Omg, so many low ball offers on the Melie hobo. I wish they would fix the price on it.


----------



## HeatherBell (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's you LBB name heatherbell?


 .


----------



## HeatherBell (May 31, 2012)

Fashionb - It won't let me quote you because I'm new. My LBB name is Heather Whisenant.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Yaaay, Genia's code added that black $15 Carol D. ring I really like!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaay, Genia's code added that black $15 Carol D. ring I really like!


 How did you add it? I can't even find the place lol.


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

Go to Account ---&gt; Membership Info  

There is a text box to enter the promo code under Gift/Promo code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to Account ---&gt; Membership Info
> 
> There is a text box to enter the promo code under Gift/Promo code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!! It gave me sparkly nail polish. yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you add it? I can't even find the place lol.


 Exactly what the comment below me said. WOOOHOOOOO! hahahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!! It gave me sparkly nail polish. yay!


 OOoOooOoOOooooh


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My LBB name is Beth G. I also have The RJ Graziano tassel earrings if anyone wants to trade.


 Okay I offered you sunglasses and that pretty Carol. D. ring for those Gorjana earrings. Only a $17 difference now and both of those items are definitely able to be traded. Just got a $42, 2 item offer, on the glasses as I type. lol. I haven't tried to trade them for anything else but a couple other glasses I like too, but I get decent offers for them for sure.


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

Wait you can add the promo code even if you have a bag? You don't have to call them?


----------



## HeatherBell (May 31, 2012)

Fashionb - I have a tempting offer on the hobo now, a gorjana horseshoe necklace and makeup brush. If you are going to offer, do it soon.


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wait you can add the promo code even if you have a bag? You don't have to call them?


 Yep!  You don't have to call them it just adds it to your bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I have TWO LBBs out for delivery today. FRAK YES!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Whoa, I put out some trade offers to see how trade up-able my glasses were, and yeah. Yaaay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I kind of miss my glasses though. LOOOL. Oh well, love these earrings SO much too!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I caved and traded my Cannes for that 2 item offer! lol. I LOVES the Octopus earrings!


----------



## maryissa (May 31, 2012)

I know a few of you ladies love gorjana jewelry and I found this plum district where you can pay $30 for $60 worth of gorjana items. Thought I would share it would you guys. 

http://www.plumdistrict.com/moms/discount/everywhere/beauty-and-fashion-deals/gorjana-30-for-60-or-40-for-85-towards-gorjana-sandals-jewelry-and-accessories-VaPkgT


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

Aw yay Leilani! Thanks for taking that trade, I am excited to have my blush back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love the feather earrings but I know I'd never wear them, my earlobes are microscopic and big earrings kill them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I already have the gold octopi on their way to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

Making my final offer on that Ali Khan wing ring, after this I give up :'(.


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

I really want the duck speaker! I do not watch tv and I only use my laptop to watch videos and movies online. Anyone who has the duck speaker, what are you looking for?


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2012)

I opened my bag with my returns, plus the code, and I have 9 items! It's crazy.

Of course the one thing I opened the bag for, the Steve Madden aviators, is getting the best offers! It has an offer for those $60 earrings on it, which is super tempting but I'm scared I won't get the sunglasses back because only 3 other people have them.

I have no idea how I'm going to trade all this stuff though! Plus I have to work pretty much all day every day until Tuesday, so I don't have much time for trading. =(


----------



## Fashionb (May 31, 2012)

Heather and Leilani - I had to step away from my computer for a bit, so understandable if you wanted to take the other offers. I see the three item trade Leilani, let me think about that one.


----------



## Scawolita (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know a few of you ladies love gorjana jewelry and I found this plum district where you can pay $30 for $60 worth of gorjana items. Thought I would share it would you guys.
> 
> http://www.plumdistrict.com/moms/discount/everywhere/beauty-and-fashion-deals/gorjana-30-for-60-or-40-for-85-towards-gorjana-sandals-jewelry-and-accessories-VaPkgT


 Use promo code visa10 to say an addition 10% if paying w/a visa


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want the duck speaker!
> 
> I do not watch tv and I only use my laptop to watch videos and movies online. Anyone who has the duck speaker, what are you looking for?


 I'm looking for a 2 item trade - pretty much any two items-.  I've been considering this $30 necklace for a while just because it's a nice trade up, but I really don't like that necklace. :s  I've gotten a couple of items offering the Duck speakers (which is why I'm so picky) lol. 

Or cute earrings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

I'll see if I can snag another Duck Speaker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you Patricia Ortega on LBB?


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my bag with my returns, plus the code, and I have 9 items! It's crazy.
> 
> ...


 Thats awesome!

I have the Steve Madden Oval Metal glasses and people are giving me crazy good offers for it, too!

I have the Robert Rose stretch bracelet, ZAD Colorblock bangle, and Peacock feather necklace (that everyone keeps going crazy over lol)

if anyones interested in trading something decent for those. preferably glasses or purse (i will trade all three if worth it!)


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

Smidget yes that's me!!!


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

Gotcha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (May 31, 2012)

Leilani - Just missed accepting your last offer for the gorjana earrings. If you send another 3 item offer for the gorjana hoops, I'll accept it when your ready. Beth g


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

Smidget, thank you so much!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Leilani -
> 
> Just missed accepting your last offer for the gorjana earrings. If you send another 3 item offer for the gorjana hoops, I'll accept it when your ready.
> ...


 Sent. I traded one of the items up $5 in the meantime. haha!


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

How does the Zad Dove Necklace trade? I'm think of accepting an offer for it...

I'm so happy with my current bag, I have 4 items I LOVE and I'm just trying to get the last... might ship way early.  Currently have the Cargo Palette in London, the Ali Khan Wing Ring, the Nica Celia bag, and the Zad beaded (pastel necklace)... just trying to get these Ali Khan feather earrings to trade up (no luck so far).  

I'm especially excited about the wing ring, but I feel terrible passing on all of the offers for it...


----------



## Fashionb (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the trade up Leilani, I have been trying to get the bikini bag since my last bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the trade up Leilani, I have been trying to get the bikini bag since my last bag.


 Yeah I like it too! I figured I'd be completely happy with the Octopus earrings (though they do trade up I can't help but adore them) and that bikini bag if my bag closed how it was. I like the feather earrings too but there are things I like more, unless I was able to get the Robert Rose $22 necklace that matches it almost perfectly. THEN I would have kept them for sure.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the Zad Dove Necklace trade? I'm think of accepting an offer for it...
> 
> ...


 So you're one of them! I WANT THAT RING, DANGIT. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

Oh crud I totally missed out on the coupon :[ I wonder if there are anymore like that floating around?


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So you're one of them! I WANT THAT RING, DANGIT. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, I knooooow I feel so bad! How many others have it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

haha, I've had the Ali Khan ring at two points in my LBB, I keep trading it though. Booooo! I want both Ali Khan silver rings. I have the black/purple/pink one coming in TODAY! YAAAAAY!

Everyone who votes on my LBB keeps saying trade it to the Gorjana Gracie hoops but keep it to everything else. I used to have ALL keep it. HAHAHA. Oh well, *I* love the Gracie hoops.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 9. I have tried so hard! lol


 I've had to trade a Cargo blush BOTH times I got one of the silver Ali Khan rings.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

i have a question. i noticed a couple of you said you had two LBBs on the way.....so its one bag per month? or because i ordered near the end of the month im getting my may and then can start on my june bag?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

In my case it's my own LBB plus one from my sis' account that I occasionally take over. You can purchase an extra LBB for $49 any time you want during the month. If you opened an LBB today, but didn't ship it until tomorrow or after, it counts as your June LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a question. i noticed a couple of you said you had two LBBs on the way.....so its one bag per month? or because i ordered near the end of the month im getting my may and then can start on my june bag?


 Yep, it's one per month but you can open more anytime. You can only have one open at a time, though. yeah, you'll be able to start your June bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have two accounts, only because while my first bag was still open, my sister wanted me to open another one and try to score her some cute jewelry (she's only 16, so can't do it herself.) But the second one will be closed as soon as I ship that bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, I've had the Ali Khan ring at two points in my LBB, I keep trading it though. Booooo! I want both Ali Khan silver rings. I have the black/purple/pink one coming in TODAY! YAAAAAY!
> 
> Everyone who votes on my LBB keeps saying trade it to the Gorjana Gracie hoops but keep it to everything else. I used to have ALL keep it. HAHAHA. Oh well, *I* love the Gracie hoops.


 I don't think I've voted for it, but if I did, I probably would have voted trade simply because not only do I not like Gorjana, I don't like hoops, either. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I have no idea how you guys see how people have voted on your bag. I'm probably just dumb..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I don't understand how people can offer things like a $15 nail polish for a $65 necklace and not feel like an a-hole! Shoot, I feel guilty if I offer something $10 below, let alone $50! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, I've had the Ali Khan ring at two points in my LBB, I keep trading it though. Booooo! I want both Ali Khan silver rings. I have the black/purple/pink one coming in TODAY! YAAAAAY!
> 
> Everyone who votes on my LBB keeps saying trade it to the Gorjana Gracie hoops but keep it to everything else. I used to have ALL keep it. HAHAHA. Oh well, *I* love the Gracie hoops.


 Much to my surprise, I like all of the Ali Khan stuff! Even the feather earrings, which I only traded because of my stupid toddler sized ears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

I offer crazy trades like that a lot. Last bag I had two items with over 20.00 difference trade up so I always offer "wishful thinking" trades.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, it's one per month but you can open more anytime. You can only have one open at a time, though. yeah, you'll be able to start your June bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my case it's my own LBB plus one from my sis' account that I occasionally take over. You can purchase an extra LBB for $49 any time you want during the month. If you opened an LBB today, but didn't ship it until tomorrow or after, it counts as your June LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 thanks ladies! that clears up a lot! i may ship out my current bag and start on the next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I've voted for it, but if I did, I probably would have voted trade simply because not only do I not like Gorjana, I don't like hoops, either. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I have no idea how you guys see how people have voted on your bag. I'm probably just dumb..


 I always get a email about it. I'm strangely obsessed with Gorjana. lol. But not all, there's some that I really dislike as well. Though I'm all about bold and sparkles, I do like the understated dainty thing they have going for them. The Gorjana pieces I have from LBB are all beautiful and well made, very feminine, and subtly sexy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I offer crazy trades like that a lot. Last bag I had two items with over 20.00 difference trade up so I always offer "wishful thinking" trades.


 I don't care that much about retail value for the most part, as I judge value more on my personal taste. Like, I traded down $30 bucks a while back from a $98 bag to a $68 one, and I consider trades like that reasonable, as tastes vary. Same thing with jewelry - I actually find most of the more expensive jewelry on the site hideous, and love some of the cheaper pieces. But an ugly nail polish for a Betsey Johnson necklace, that I just don't get!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Much to my surprise, I like all of the Ali Khan stuff! Even the feather earrings, which I only traded because of my stupid toddler sized ears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeeees me too! I like feather earrings in general, I find they look so pretty with my long black hair. I own a few pairs. I'm very impressed with Ali Khan thus far and it's definitely a brand I hope to see more of on LBB.


----------



## lechatonrose (May 31, 2012)

> I don't think I've voted for it, but if I did, I probably would have voted trade simply because not only do I not like Gorjana, I don't like hoops, either. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I have no idea how you guys see how people have voted on your bag. I'm probably just dumb..


 http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/145272 There you can see what people vote, but your email says who and what they said


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

Lord help me, I swore I wouldn't trade my Toronto palette again, but I am considering offering it for the dang wing ring...I JUST REALLY WANT THAT RING.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't care that much about retail value for the most part, as I judge value more on my personal taste. Like, I traded down $30 bucks a while back from a $98 bag to a $68 one, and I consider trades like that reasonable, as tastes vary. Same thing with jewelry - I actually find most of the more expensive jewelry on the site hideous, and love some of the cheaper pieces. But an ugly nail polish for a Betsey Johnson necklace, that I just don't get!


 I've traded $74 purses for Betsey that I love! I'm not a conservative trader on LBB, that's for sure. hahaha!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

Blargh I canceled my bag then opened the page and saw a trade offer was accepted for a nice clutch. Oh well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think I've voted for it, but if I did, I probably would have voted trade simply because not only do I not like Gorjana, I don't like hoops, either. lol
> ...


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

I'm just trying to get a pink deux lux wallet plus something small for one of my white Melie bags. I swear I get tons of trades but none I want


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I'm about to offer my left foot for the wing ring. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm just trying to get a pink deux lux wallet plus something small for one of my white Melie bags. I swear I get tons of trades but none I want


 I wonder if that pink Deux Lux wallet is more brown than pink, like the bag was? Either way, it's cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## sarinator (May 31, 2012)

I really really want the white woven hobo - I've made about every offer I can think of


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

Lol probably is brown but I do like it


----------



## tweakabell (May 31, 2012)

Is anybody else getting "you have already used this code" for genia's new code?


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 31, 2012)

I'm so sad Genia's code was limited to 20 people! I had no idea that was the case or I would have paid more attention and found the code sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarinator (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else getting "you have already used this code" for genia's new code?


Yes! I emailed them about it but no word back yet


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really want the white woven hobo - I've made about every offer I can think of


 Your last offer was really good. If my bag didn't close in a day I would have probably taken it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad Genia's code was limited to 20 people! I had no idea that was the case or I would have paid more attention and found the code sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh wow, it was? SUPER thankful I got it in time then.


----------



## sarinator (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your last offer was really good. If my bag didn't close in a day I would have probably taken it.


story of my life!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> story of my life!


 It's the best one I've seen for the last few hours. Hopefully someone takes it.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else getting "you have already used this code" for genia's new code?


 Yeah, If you check her blog it was maxed out early this morning.


----------



## sarinator (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the best one I've seen for the last few hours. Hopefully someone takes it.


I hope so! I live abroad most of the time so this is my last bag



- back home in 2 weeks


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

THANKS JENNA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least I got my hands on one of the Ali Khan rings. Love that one, too!


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about to offer my left foot for the wing ring. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What is your user name on LBB? And what were you offering?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANKS JENNA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least I got my hands on one of the Ali Khan rings. Love that one, too!


 Oh good cause I realllllly want Cannes! My cargo blush collection....blush collection in general...is out of control.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

I wish the michael marcus stuff would trade.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

Also if I could get rid of this tusk necklace I'd be ready to ship lmao, I JUST opened my bag.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the michael marcus stuff would trade.


 I wish I could flat out ban having it offered to me. I am sick of looking at it. I'm sure it's good quality, but snore. I feel the same way about the ben amun jewelry.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also if I could get rid of this tusk necklace I'd be ready to ship lmao, I JUST opened my bag.


 Aww, I like the tusk necklace...but I already have it coming to me. lol.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

It was limited? I wonder if genia knew that? I was going to use it to open a bag after the 1st.....


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, I like the tusk necklace...but I already have it coming to me. lol.


 Its definitely not my style, and necklaces get tangled in my hair so bad, which was why I was totally pumped about the Robert Rose stone pendant I got in my bag...the "strap" or whatever was not a chain! Yay.


----------



## sarinator (May 31, 2012)

yayyy - got the white hobo - now I won't have to beg Leilani! lol


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

I just purchased my first bag and so far I have:

R&amp;Em Mini Leopard Gig Crossbody (Item I picked), 'ZAD Beaded Crystal Bracelet, and 'ZAD Bright Bead Fringe Necklace.









 
 
I'm not crazy about neither jewelry items but hopeful I can trade them for the skull bracelet. This is so much fun!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It was limited? I wonder if genia knew that? I was going to use it to open a bag after the 1st.....


 I was planning to do that, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I understand limiting it, but 20 seems super low, considering!


----------



## Smidget (May 31, 2012)

R&amp;Em Mini Leopard Gig Crossbody

Looking to get this bag.  If someone has it and is willing to trade please let me know what you want for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may actually be looking for two of this bag. Thanks.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just purchased my first bag and so far I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatherBell (May 31, 2012)

.edited for mistake.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 31, 2012)

My bag opened with 8 items *_* Not even sure why. Holllller.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

How do the brianne faye scarves trade? i have an offer for one and I like it enough to keep it but it's so early in my bag.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag opened with 8 items *_* Not even sure why. Holllller.


 That's crazy!! 0.o


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Just got home and the mail lady pulled up at the same time. I got both LBBs AND my Karmaloop Disney Couture stuff. SCORE!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag opened with 8 items *_* Not even sure why. Holllller.


 JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got home and the mail lady pulled up at the same time. I got both LBBs AND my Karmaloop Disney Couture stuff. SCORE!!!


 picssssssssss



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag opened with 8 items *_* Not even sure why. Holllller.


 go 'head girl!


----------



## Scawolita (May 31, 2012)

I really want the Street Level large white (or off white) tote! It seams there's only 1 person who has it and my offer hasn't been accepted or passed in over 48 hours so I thought I'd try here. I have 2 pairs of hoop earrings (rose gold) and disney's believe. I LOVE them both but am willing to trade ONLY for a bag prefferable the one mentioned. In case anyone's interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

So bummed about Genia's code. I would think she would have said that it was only for 20 people if she knew. I was waiting till tomorrow to use it with the new items...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So bummed about Genia's code. I would think she would have said that it was only for 20 people if she knew. I was waiting till tomorrow to use it with the new items...


 I bet anything there will be another code soon. LBB seems to like working with bloggers/vloggers.


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was planning to do that, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I understand limiting it, but 20 seems super low, considering!


 I didn't read anywhere that it  was limited.

Because the code was good for until the end of next mont 6/30.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

it was only a 10% off code right? 

theres tons around. i just google searched one!

if it is let me know and ill give you the one i used.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bet anything there will be another code soon. LBB seems to like working with bloggers/vloggers.


 Are you implying anything?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was only a 10% off code right?
> 
> ...


 It was for an extra item.


----------



## Scawolita (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was only a 10% off code right?
> 
> ...


 No, it was a free item code. I actualy removed my 10% off to use the free item one


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you implying anything?


 LOL no, unfortunately.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL no, unfortunately.


 You have enough followers I bet they'd be happy to work with you!! Hopefully soon, haha.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have enough followers I bet they'd be happy to work with you!! Hopefully soon, haha.


 I'll cross my fingers and my toes lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Going to post photos soon but it may take a while. I'm feeling so much joy. LOL.


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

For anyone who used the code for the extra item...which extra item was added?


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

the way i got a free item was through KLOUT. It added a $80 purse....

it also allowed me to use a 10% off code with it.

didnt know of any single code though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry.


----------



## koolcryyss (May 31, 2012)

I just got my LBB in the mail today!!! I love EVERYTHING! Except the $14 ZAD triangle earrings... horrible quality and came broken :/


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my LBB in the mail today!!! I love EVERYTHING! Except the $14 ZAD triangle earrings... horrible quality and came broken :/


Hooray for mail!!  Sorry to hear about the earrings, but thanks for letting us know.  I look forward to pics of all your items!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who used the code for the extra item...which extra item was added?


 Using genia's code, the first time I got the sparkly nail polish. I canceled that bag though, and it left the code on my account and I opened another, it gave me the ali khan ring. It was an extra item up to $25.


----------



## Kelsey000 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my LBB in the mail today!!! I love EVERYTHING! Except the $14 ZAD triangle earrings... horrible quality and came broken :/


 Well at least you can look forward to the extra exchange credit to play with in your next bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&amp; I can look forward to your pictures (??)

I seriously am obsessed with the picture thread on here &amp; watching LBB videos on youtube.


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using genia's code, the first time I got the sparkly nail polish. I canceled that bag though, and it left the code on my account and I opened another, it gave me the ali khan ring. It was an extra item up to $25.


 Whoa, that was super super lucky!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, that was super super lucky!


 Yeah, I wasn't expecting it to stay on there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I will take a photo tonight of the 'ZAD beaded necklaced on me. SERIOUSLY goddess-like! OMG! I'm wearing it as tight as it can go and I LOVE IT! Goooooooooooorgeous.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

DEE Q, I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE BUT I LOVE YOU! &lt;3333333


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

My bag is finally complete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have two Ali Khan rings (the black and the wing), the Ali Khan skull bracelet, and the Betsey house necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is finally complete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have two Ali Khan rings (the black and the wing), the Ali Khan skull bracelet, and the Betsey house necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay, I am so happy you got it!!


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

Quick, who was looking for the wing ring?? I'm being offered it for my rj earrings. Let me know...


----------



## kloudes (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will take a photo tonight of the 'ZAD beaded necklaced on me. SERIOUSLY goddess-like! OMG! I'm wearing it as tight as it can go and I LOVE IT! Goooooooooooorgeous.


 Can't wait to see! I have it back in my bag (it comes and goes, LOL) and I think I'm actually keeping it this time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick, who was looking for the wing ring?? I'm being offered it for my rj earrings. Let me know...


 that was me, I JUST got it a minute ago! Thanks though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of mine got a minerology brush $26 as her extra when she used the code.... rather disappointing but she seems to have managed to trade it away.


Honestly I would've been happy even with an extra $12 item, more stuff to trade is always better (for me!) :]

I can't believe I missed a two item trade for my cosmetic bag, super sad! And that dreamcatcher necklace I had last night just traded for $50 earrings! I'm going to go trade crazy and send out really ridiculous trades to see if anyone really wants this cosmetics case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is finally complete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have two Ali Khan rings (the black and the wing), the Ali Khan skull bracelet, and the Betsey house necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lucky! I want that bracelet sooo bad!!! Lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 31, 2012)

I got the ZAD Neutral Flamestitch Bangle using the code.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

wow? My post got......gone.


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol it took me forever to get it! Between trying to get that bracelet and the wing ring, I nearly gave myself a stroke.
> ...


LMAO!!! I know exactly how you feel. My fiance keeps telling me to step away because a watched pot never boils... blah blah blah. But I have to check every 5 mins to see if any of my trades have been accepted. Between this, birchbox, glossybox, jewelmint, and my ever growing nail polish collection I might have to consider rehab. LOL. Hopefully I can snag that bracelet. Congrats on getting all the things you wanted!



Happy Dance!


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

Well if that code is maxed out I'll probably skip June. I've done three bags right after another and can't keep up this $$$$ so I hope there is nothing I want coming out lol.


----------



## mandyblair (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone here have the Betsey rose studs?  And if so, how can I win you over?!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

Here's the bag that is already on its way to me. I was a bit conservative in trading, because I am in desperate need of a great everyday bag/purse, so keeping one at all times was a requirement, but I'm still happy with everything in it!





Still have about a week til it gets here, but I'm really excited for it. It's a value of $146. I will be shipping my 2nd bag tomorrow, as well...and that one, i traded like a mofo (value is about the same, but I am completely obsessed with all 4 items, lol)!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Everything looks great! I love the black Nila bag. I think it's so pretty and the leopard lining is to die for! I actually like it the most out of the three Nila satchels. 





If someone here has the Betsey Love Birds necklace I will trade you my Melie hobo for that and a cheap item. Even a $10 item, I don't care. Just thought I'd put that out there, just in case. lol.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 31, 2012)

If anyone with the turquoise RJ Graziano studs is on here, please let me know what you would trade for them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I'm officially down to only Birchbox and MyGlam, and the easy to skip Julep, btw. I just cancelled Beauty Army and Sample Society. So now other than my LBB, I only spend $20/month in beauty boxes! YAAAY. I will likely go annual with BB next month and at that time decide if I want to add BA, G&amp;L (Good &amp; Lovely), or SS again, or not... I used to spend over $100/month on beauty boxes alone, and rarely used anything I got. I love and use *everything* from my LBB. I used to wish 3/4 of my month away so I could get to the first part of the month (beauty box time). Now, when I have an active LBB, I want time to move slower so I have more time to trade! Time is precious again! LOL.

I 



 LBB. I "randomly" shop a whole lot less (both online and IRL), I spend less money on beauty subscriptions, and I love the ENTIRE month, instead of just one week out of it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially down to only Birchbox and MyGlam, and the easy to skip Julep, btw. I just cancelled Beauty Army and Sample Society. So now other than my LBB, I only spend $20/month in beauty boxes! YAAAY. I will likely go annual with BB next month and at that time decide if I want to add BA, G&amp;L (Good &amp; Lovely), or SS again, or not... I used to spend over $100/month on beauty boxes alone, and rarely used anything I got. I love and use *everything* from my LBB. I used to wish 3/4 of my month away so I could get to the first part of the month (beauty box time). Now, when I have an active LBB, I want time to move slower so I have more time to trade! Time is precious again! LOL.
> 
> ...


 I currently have only Birchbox, Look Bag, and Cravebox...so I figured I could budget in LBB. I will probably have to skip months here and there, but I'm literally down to one necklace, one bamboo ring, a torn Ralph Lauren bag, and  a boring black messenger bag, so I am waaaay overdue this splurge in the accessories department. They're my favorite thing to shop for, but the thing I've been neglecting the past few years due to budget concerns. Eff that, I'm getting some cute things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially down to only Birchbox and MyGlam, and the easy to skip Julep, btw. I just cancelled Beauty Army and Sample Society. So now other than my LBB, I only spend $20/month in beauty boxes! YAAAY. I will likely go annual with BB next month and at that time decide if I want to add BA, G&amp;L (Good &amp; Lovely), or SS again, or not... I used to spend over $100/month on beauty boxes alone, and rarely used anything I got. I love and use *everything* from my LBB. I used to wish 3/4 of my month away so I could get to the first part of the month (beauty box time). Now, when I have an active LBB, I want time to move slower so I have more time to trade! Time is precious again! LOL.
> 
> ...


 No glossybox for you?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everything looks great! I love the black Nila bag. I think it's so pretty and the leopard lining is to die for! I actually like it the most out of the three Nila satchels.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I really wanted the berry one, and I had my eye on some of the more colorful bags, but I figured it was probably best to get a neutral color because I will be using it every day, and it's SO CUTE...the lining! &lt;333

I had the Love Birds necklace, but I traded it last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially down to only Birchbox and MyGlam, and the easy to skip Julep, btw. I just cancelled Beauty Army and Sample Society. So now other than my LBB, I only spend $20/month in beauty boxes! YAAAY. I will likely go annual with BB next month and at that time decide if I want to add BA, G&amp;L (Good &amp; Lovely), or SS again, or not... I used to spend over $100/month on beauty boxes alone, and rarely used anything I got. I love and use *everything* from my LBB. I used to wish 3/4 of my month away so I could get to the first part of the month (beauty box time). Now, when I have an active LBB, I want time to move slower so I have more time to trade! Time is precious again! LOL.
> 
> ...


 Going annual on my Birchbox was the best thing I ever did lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No glossybox for you?


 Omg, I forgot about them! Do they have annual? I may splurge and get it this next month if they do, and they have subs open. BB and Glossy annually sounds like perfection.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Just looked at Glossy's website. $220 for annual. I will probably do it if they open up spots next month. 





From everything I've ever seen of Glossy I think they are definitely worth going annual. I just get pissy about the CA sales tax. *goes into brat mode* Boooooooooooooooo!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Ooooh my birdie necklace is still in the new bag gallery. Me thinks I won't trade anything for it this time around after all.


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

Glossy does do annual. I remember some girls in that thread talking about it.


----------



## teegardenbr (May 31, 2012)

I want to join in on the fun of trading again! Tear...

I just got my LLB today in the mail! Everything is beautifulllll! &lt;3 &lt;3 Once my bf stops napping I will make him find a camera so I can take pictures for us! I got a sh*t ton of necklaces!! The box made my day, I just found out earlier that now after recovering from my appendectomy I have an infection! Ugh! So I made myself feel better by doing my makeup and finding a cute outfit to wear my Rouge Jardin necklace with. I'm such a loser.

How many new products do they add on the 1st? I have another week of sitting around resting....What to do with my time....


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 31, 2012)

Oh no, teegardenbr, I hope you get better soon! 





I look forward to seeing all your necklaces when you get a chance to post some pictures!


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that was me, I JUST got it a minute ago! Thanks though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Okay, sorry. I'm all late all the time. lol


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

This is my current bag, I think seriously this is the first time that I have really been trading non stop lol. Has anyone received the R&amp;Em laptop case? If so what material is the inside lining? The Deux Lux wallet is the only item I have kept since the beginning.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially down to only Birchbox and MyGlam, and the easy to skip Julep, btw. I just cancelled Beauty Army and Sample Society. So now other than my LBB, I only spend $20/month in beauty boxes! YAAAY. I will likely go annual with BB next month and at that time decide if I want to add BA, G&amp;L (Good &amp; Lovely), or SS again, or not... I used to spend over $100/month on beauty boxes alone, and rarely used anything I got. I love and use *everything* from my LBB. I used to wish 3/4 of my month away so I could get to the first part of the month (beauty box time). Now, when I have an active LBB, I want time to move slower so I have more time to trade! Time is precious again! LOL.
> 
> ...


 I was JUST going to go online to BB and cancel my subscription. So that brings me down to Glossy and Myglam and Birchbox. Shoot, guess that's still too much. Oh well!! lol I also noticed I shop ALOT less too. Like, I don't even remember the last time I went to the mall. I was there every weekend before LBB.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

Okay Ladies, just posted pics of my recent LBB that came in today. I have two more coming. I'll post those when they come in


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

I can't believe it, but I am considering canceling BB after June, so I can justify LBB every month...if only BB had the built in trade function...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay Ladies, just posted pics of my recent LBB that came in today. I have two more coming. I'll post those when they come in


 Thanks for the pic of the house necklace! I will be getting that in the bag I'm shipping in the morning, and the picture made me even more excited for it!


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my current bag, I think seriously this is the first time that I have really been trading non stop lol. Has anyone received the R&amp;Em laptop case? If so what material is the inside lining? The Deux Lux wallet is the only item I have kept since the beginning.


 That duck speaker is AWESOME. I just tried it. No batteries required. Beautiful sound. Perfection! I would have paid more for it if I saw it in store. Love that wallet. Great job!


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic of the house necklace! I will be getting that in the bag I'm shipping in the morning, and the picture made me even more excited for it!


 It is lovely. The chain is really thick too. Has to be in order to maintain the house. Did you see the tiny people!!??


----------



## geniabeme (May 31, 2012)

Hey everyone! Im glad some of you got to use the code! I did not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL, I was stuck at work all day. I didn't even know there was a cap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well! I still can't wait to open a new bag soon!


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That duck speaker is AWESOME. I just tried it. No batteries required. Beautiful sound. Perfection! I would have paid more for it if I saw it in store. Love that wallet. Great job!


 I am glad the speaker works well! Pretty much all the items I have right now I have been needing to buy for a long time. I need a new wallet (mine is falling apart right now), speakers for my laptop, and new laptop case (note: do not buy white laptop cases they will get dirty fast), and the cargo lipgloss is so gorgeous. 

I am so tempted to send it right now but I have only been trading for ONE day. I  just can't ... not yet?


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad the speaker works well! Pretty much all the items I have right now I have been needing to buy for a long time. I need a new wallet (mine is falling apart right now), speakers for my laptop, and new laptop case (note: do not buy white laptop cases they will get dirty fast), and the cargo lipgloss is so gorgeous.
> 
> I am so tempted to send it right now but I have only been trading for ONE day. I  just can't ... not yet?


 I have never lasted longer than three days. That's my former record. My bag ships tomorrow. It was such a fun experience trading for the full seven days. I would have never imagined I could get my bag to look like I do now. BUT, I understand completely wanting to have you stuff!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I support either decision lol


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never lasted longer than three days. That's my former record. My bag ships tomorrow. It was such a fun experience trading for the full seven days. I would have never imagined I could get my bag to look like I do now. BUT, I understand completely wanting to have you stuff!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I support either decision lol


 How did your bag end up after the 7 days?


----------



## VintageSpade (May 31, 2012)

> Hey everyone! Im glad some of you got to use the code! I did not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL, I was stuck at work all day. I didn't even know there was a cap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well! I still can't wait to open a new bag soon!


 We can survive without the code but I have to say its pretty craptastic that they didnt inform you of the cap....have to say that that part leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad the speaker works well! Pretty much all the items I have right now I have been needing to buy for a long time. I need a new wallet (mine is falling apart right now), speakers for my laptop, and new laptop case (note: do not buy white laptop cases they will get dirty fast), and the cargo lipgloss is so gorgeous.
> 
> I am so tempted to send it right now but I have only been trading for ONE day. I  just can't ... not yet?


 I can never last, either. My record right now is 5 days.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Scawolita (May 31, 2012)

The Nica's darling!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Whoa, Vivian, you broke $400! And that is easily one of the most impressive LBB hauls I have EVER seen!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 31, 2012)

Oh, you have the turquoise studs, VivGee! So lucky, I've been trying to get those forever!  Your bag is nicely color coordinated.  And the Nica is a cute bag....you have a great bag overall!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

What did you start off with? Out of curiosity. I love the comparison! LOL.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Nica's darling!


 I could totally take it or leave it. I have my eye on the gold watch but the hundred people that have it are so not taking my offers.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, Vivian, you broke $400! And that is easily one of the most impressive LBB hauls I have EVER seen!


 Thanks you woman! That;'s a def compliment coming from the Guru


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, you have the turquoise studs, VivGee! So lucky, I've been trying to get those forever!  Your bag is nicely color coordinated.  And the Nica is a cute bag....you have a great bag overall!


 That's why I couldn't let the studs go. I HAVE to have something matching lol You should see the trade offers pouring in for a tiny pair of studs! And,tThanks BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! Im glad some of you got to use the code! I did not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL, I was stuck at work all day. I didn't even know there was a cap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well! I still can't wait to open a new bag soon!


 Oh no! That is completely sucky that you didn't get to use your own code.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks you woman! That;'s a def compliment coming from the Guru


 haha, I wish I was! I can't complain about my hauls but some of you do insanely well! I can't wait to see all of that stuff posted on the LBB piccy thread.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bag ships tomorrow night. The only thing I'm not head over heels for is the Nica. But I won't be mad if it ends up shipping


 Your bag is _amaaaazing_. I'm in awe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Omg, you are right, those pink earrings are in my "loves"!!! I lust for them in all kinds of unmentionable ways. But... for a $40 trade up, I doubt that I could resist.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, you are right, those pink earrings are in my "loves"!!! I lust for them in all kinds of unmentionable ways. But... for a $40 trade up, I doubt that I could resist.


 I know how you feel. They were my "choice" item. But a gals gotta do what a gals gotta do lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I need them to bring back the Shameless Dragonfly cuff. NEED. If I see that baby in the opening gallery this weekend I WILL be opening up another LBB. Oh yes, I will.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your bag is _amaaaazing_. I'm in awe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks you!! I'm so excited I don't know what to do with myself. It would have never gotten to this if I would have shipped early! Now, I know.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

Your bag is crazy!! 

I was doing really well, and last night I was up to 7 items...but I was so determined to get those Ali Khan rings that I traded down quite a bit and now have 4 items. Totally worth it, though. I rarely fall in love with jewelry, so when I do, might as well go for it!

If there's nothing I absolutely HAVE to have when I open my bag tomorrow, maybe I'll just trade like a crazy person and see what I end up with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If nothing else and I end up hating everything, I can start with a super awesome bag next month, lol


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

Gah! I think I'm in lurve http://www.betseyjohnson.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11847485


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah! I think I'm in lurve http://www.betseyjohnson.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11847485


 I love Betsey jewelry, almost all of it!

I'm surprised how much jewelry I've liked so far on LBB! My style alternates between the edgy rockerish thing and the whimsical girly thing, and there have been quite a few things that fit the bill. I generally hate anything dainty and sophisticated (though I don't mind dainty if it has a bit of edge or whimsy) and that's what most jewelry I come across is. 

I think it's funny that I put off joining for so long because I thought I'd never be able to get rid of the jewelry in my bag, and now I'm getting ready to ship a bag that is all jewelry! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your bag is crazy!!
> 
> ...


 I've done that. I was obsessed with getting the Betsey Glitter Cat Eye sunglasses and the pink speaker bag that, that is ALL I ended up with. Totally worth it. Those two pieces were awesome. I shipped on day two. 

If I see the Betsey lips bag, I am so opening. As of right now, I can wait.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Betsey jewelry, almost all of it!
> ...


 Only a few of her items scare me. lol Most of them have me drooling. I think I'm in the whimsical dainty category. Cause I loves the cooper flower necklace. I may just sleep with it on. lol 

I want to try and do an all make-up bag one day. Or all handbags!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah! I think I'm in lurve http://www.betseyjohnson.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11847485


 OH EM GEE! I almost want to go pay full price for that RIGHT MEOW! It matches my Betsey hoops!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Oh wait, that wasn't full price. It was on sale for that much!!!! I think I shall go purchase... lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> All i can think is how cute it would look with my Hello Kitty scrubs...and then I realize I work too much. LOL. but soooo cute.


 I have a completely insane amount of Hello Kitty jewelry and that necklace matches all of it, so I relate. LOL. I even have a FB photo album dedicated to all of my HK stuff that sadly only has about 1/4 of my stuff, yet it blows people's minds. hahahaha.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wait, that wasn't full price. It was on sale for that much!!!! I think I shall go purchase... lol.


 Ummmmm, yeah. On SALE. Original price is over a hundred. If I had the hoops, I would not hesitate either LOL


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

Oh nooooooo, Marie Chavez bracelet being offered for my Sparkley Tink!! Wahhhhhhhhh


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh nooooooo, Marie Chavez bracelet being offered for my Sparkley Tink!! Wahhhhhhhhh


 The awesome silver one? I want that sooo bad!


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The awesome silver one? I want that sooo bad!


 Yes!!! Oh dear. Anxiety kicking in.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh nooooooo, Marie Chavez bracelet being offered for my Sparkley Tink!! Wahhhhhhhhh


 Keep Tink! Think of the pixie dust!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Keep Tink! Think of the pixie dust!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL! Oh man, you don't understand. I traded down BETSEY for Tink. And I also traded down Betsey for my Fantasy necklace. But I offered her the fantasy instead. I doubt she'll take it. I certainly wouldn't But one can dream *le sigh*


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

Wow what a great bag!! This gives me motivation to stay the full 7 days lol. But I am apartment hunting starting Saturday and I know it will consume all my time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bag ships tomorrow night. The only thing I'm not head over heels for is the Nica. But I won't be mad if it ends up shipping
> 
> ...


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

willing to trade everything except the glasses, depending on what it is. Purse for a purse, but i have to love it. the others i could part with.

dont want any makeup, though---i have tons already lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I'm wearing all of my Disney Couture jewelry right now. I got the Wish necklace from Karmaloop (which I should still post on the LBB piccy thread anyway). I'm wearing that, with my Mickey studs, and my pink and gold Tinkerbell charm bracelet. I'm stylin'! I can't wait to wear my Disney Couture to Disneyland all summer. I lovelovelove my Tinkerbell necklace too. I got the $25 one a few LBBs back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

Also, Disney Couture is very well made! If you don't own any pieces by them yet you will be blown away. No joke. MIND BLOWN.

Betsey, Disney Couture, Deux Lux, Cargo, ncLA, and pretty Gorjana are all the ways to my heart on LBB.


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

I cannot get anyone to trade me anything other than beauty products for these two items.







They are quite lovely, but just not my style. Any tips on trading from the Trading Gurus's out there?

BTW - Will new items typically be added the first of every month?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 31, 2012)

Try pairing them together to trade for a larger item!  2 for 1s are always considered at least a little bit longer before someone clicks "pass".


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try pairing them together to trade for a larger item!  2 for 1s are always considered at least a little bit longer before someone clicks "pass".


Believe you me, I am trying that, LOL. Nothing. I am receiving a ton of offers for my hand bag though.





Apparently this ^ one is a hot commodity. LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Believe you me, I am trying that, LOL. Nothing. I am receiving a ton of offers for my hand bag though.
> ...


 I have that! And love it. It's even better looking in person.


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that! And love it. It's even better looking in person.


That makes me so excited to get it. I've been searching for a cross body bag and this one seems to fit the bill. I still have 6 days to trade so a lot can happen in that time. That skull bracelet will be mine! LOL. *fingers crossed*


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> I cannot get anyone to trade me anything other than beauty products for these two items.
> 
> 
> 
> They are quite lovely, but just not my style. Any tips on trading from the Trading Gurus's out there? BTW - Will new items typically be added the first of every month? Â


 Keep trading those items up. Even if it's not your style. The. Try again with the make up. And stalk the gallery. Put in offers on new bags with make up. Chances re higher that someone with a second item as make up will trade down for jewelry. New items usually added on the first and in Mon &amp; Tues. But they like to sneak in new stuff late nights lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That makes me so excited to get it. I've been searching for a cross body bag and this one seems to fit the bill. I still have 6 days to trade so a lot can happen in that time. That skull bracelet will be mine! LOL. *fingers crossed*


 It would look SO good on your wrist when you wear that bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I posted photos of that bag on the LBB picture thread a couple weeks ago.


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Also, Disney Couture is very well made! If you don't own any pieces by them yet you will be blown away. No joke. MIND BLOWN. Betsey, Disney Couture, Deux Lux, Cargo, ncLA, and pretty Gorjana are all the ways to my heart on LBB.Â :icon_lol:


 I'm very excited to meet sparkley tink! I saw the believe on Karmaloop but t was the cursive one I believe. I like the other one. More fanceh. Lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

I must say that I own both 'ZAD fringe necklaces and neither look anything like they do on LBB. LBB does not do them justice at all. The pastel one has been my most complimented piece of jewelry this month. It even got noticed on a random FB photo.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very excited to meet sparkley tink! I saw the believe on Karmaloop but t was the cursive one I believe. I like the other one. More fanceh. Lol


 Yeah me too. The Wish one was the same though, and with a $10 off coupon it could not be beat since it was already on sale. It's GORGEOUS in real life. I need to score the Believe necklace and hoops and sparkly Tink and then I'll have all of the Disney Couture jewelry currently offered on LBB. 



 

OBSESSED.


----------



## Greenie4life (May 31, 2012)

I have one day left in my bag and want to trade these items together for a bigger item, anybody interested?


----------



## VivGee (May 31, 2012)

> Yeah me too. The Wish one was the same though, and with a $10 off coupon it could not be beat since it was already on sale. It's GORGEOUS in real life. I need to score the Believe necklace and hoops and sparkly Tink and then I'll have all of the Disney Couture jewelry currently offered on LBB.Â :icon_lol: Â  OBSESSED.Â  :sdrop:


 Hahaha, love it! Do you have this? http://www.karmaloop.com/product/TheBelieve-Ring-in-Gold/125242


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha, love it!
> 
> Do you have this? http://www.karmaloop.com/product/TheBelieve-Ring-in-Gold/125242


That ring is to die!!! As a Disney World Annual Pass Holder and complete junkie, I have to have it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha, love it!
> 
> Do you have this? http://www.karmaloop.com/product/TheBelieve-Ring-in-Gold/125242


 Not yet. 





But I did get the pink Tinkerbell charm bracelet and it's even more gorgeous in person! The beads sparkle when light catches it. I keep trying to take photos of it but a picture just does not do the bracelet justice.

I'm really upset I missed out on buying the shark ring. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That ring is to die!!! As a Disney World Annual Pass Holder and complete junkie, I have to have it!


 Oh how I wish I lived close to Disney World! We stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge with a savanna view when we go. Such a dream! I live really close to Disneyland at least. YAAAAY FOR BEING AN ANNUAL PASS HOLDER AND DISNEY JUNKIE!!!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 31, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues with it saying you have new trades, when they're really old? The counter is stuck at 2 for me and it's driving me crazy!

eta

also, my bag ends in 24 hours and I'm trying to trade down to just makeup. anyone interested in these?


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

OOOOOOOH, I paired my Betsey pinky glittery hearts bangle with my Disney Couture pink Tinkerbell charm bracelet just now... HOLY PINK AND GOLD SPARKLY ARM, BATMAN!!!


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish I lived close to Disney World! We stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge with a savanna view when we go. Such a dream! I live really close to Disneyland at least. YAAAAY FOR BEING AN ANNUAL PASS HOLDER AND DISNEY JUNKIE!!!


I live about 4 hours away but manage to go every two months or so, I just got back Monday and can't wait to go back. It's my dream to go to Disneyland! I want to eat at Ariel's Grotto sooooo bad. Not too mention all the amazing rides you all have that we don't. You have to make a trip nest year to DW when the Beauty and the Beast Castle restaurant opens, and the ride!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with it saying you have new trades, when they're really old? The counter is stuck at 2 for me and it's driving me crazy!


 Mine is finally acting right.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live about 4 hours away but manage to go every two months or so, I just got back Monday and can't wait to go back. It's my dream to go to Disneyland! I want to eat at Ariel's Grotto sooooo bad. Not too mention all the amazing rides you all have that we don't. You have to make a trip nest year to DW when the Beauty and the Beast Castle restaurant opens, and the ride!


 AHHHHHHHHHHH! SOOOO excited for that. We may be going in December! That seems too far away.

The things that Disneyland has that is better is we have a better Pirates ride (it's longer and has two drops), we have Indiana Jones (which is completely bad ass), and we have the Blue Bayou restaurant in our Pirates ride (my fave restaurant ever). Otherwise, Disney World kicks Disneyland's a$$$$$. Oh, we have the Matterhorn, but Disney World has Expedition Everest. Which is EPIC. I prefer Disney World's Splash Mountain and Thunder Mountain.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (May 31, 2012)

Mine is still being stupid, its annoying.  I just moved down to SoCal and have been to Disney twice already, haha.

I got the shark ring, Leilani!  Its super cute, very subtle and delicate.  I got it for my shark obsessed sister and am now fighting the urge to keep it myself.  I'll post pics of it along with my first LBB when I get a chance.

They need more turquoise studs on the site.  They really do.


----------



## Scawolita (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with it saying you have new trades, when they're really old? The counter is stuck at 2 for me and it's driving me crazy!
> 
> ...


 Me me! I am trying to get my hands on those studs what type of makeup r u looking for?


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with it saying you have new trades, when they're really old? The counter is stuck at 2 for me and it's driving me crazy!
> 
> ...


What makeup are you willing to trade the Gorjana Necklace for?


----------



## Generalissima (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with it saying you have new trades, when they're really old? The counter is stuck at 2 for me and it's driving me crazy!
> 
> ...


 I love the graziano studs but I only have the polish in can can girl and the marcus shadow in rich. I would certainly offer you both if you'd like. let me know


----------



## EllynoUta (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that! And love it. It's even better looking in person.


  i actually got this because i saw your IRL pic of it!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 31, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the graziano studs but I only have the polish in can can girl and the marcus shadow in rich. I would certainly offer you both if you'd like. let me know

 
Cargo or truth art beauty products. As long as it's close in value even if it has to be combined with something teeny tiny, or even any 2 item trade close in value. Unfortunately I have no interest in the Michael Marcus stuff.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i actually got this because i saw your IRL pic of it!


 I'm so happy that my photos helped.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cargo or truth art beauty products. As long as it's close in value even if it has to be combined with something teeny tiny, or even any 2 item trade close in value. Unfortunately I have no interest in the Michael Marcus stuff.


 No problem I don't either and I'm stuck..I keep trying to sneak it in. I offered someone a 78 dollar trade on a 30 dollar piece but that marcus shadow is like kryptonite I wish lbb would make it go away


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 1, 2012)

The last time I had it though I got rid of it but now that its old on the site it wont budge..its sitting in my offers again! Is it just me or are people seriosly low-balling lately. Someone offered me nail polish for Betsey! I understand wishful thinking but come on


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last time I had it though I got rid of it but now that its old on the site it wont budge..its sitting in my offers again! Is it just me or are people seriosly low-balling lately. Someone offered me nail polish for Betsey! I understand wishful thinking but come on


 That's been 99% of my trade offers this entire bag. I'm a bit guilty of that sometimes too, but not to that extent. I tend to offer trades based on what I perceive the value to be and not what they post, then try to not offer things below half. Still a wishfull thinking trade, but hopefully not too insulting


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last time I had it though I got rid of it but now that its old on the site it wont budge..its sitting in my offers again! Is it just me or are people seriosly low-balling lately. Someone offered me nail polish for Betsey! I understand wishful thinking but come on


 Ugh I keep trying to trade _down_ for NCLA polish and the one person who has the color I want doesn't want to budge :[


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's been 99% of my trade offers this entire bag. I'm a bit guilty of that sometimes too, but not to that extent. I tend to offer trades based on what I perceive the value to be and not what they post, then try to not offer things below half. Still a wishfull thinking trade, but hopefully not too insulting


 For sure with you there..I try not to be off by more than 15 and I will usually make huge down trades if I like something. Like the other girls have said its all personal taste and not monetary value. Right now I wish I could see an IRL pic of the carol dauplaise bracelet in my bag...it looks kinda awful on lbb but I'm wondering if it's prettier than i think


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I keep trying to trade _down_ for NCLA polish and the one person who has the color I want doesn't want to budge :[


 I subscribe to Julep and I'm in the army so I can only wear polish on the weekends. The marcus can can is pretty but it just bores me to tears you know?


----------



## Smidget (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG the new trades counter is so broken for me and has been for the last hour.  It's driving me crazy! Going between 44-ish and 34ish but its all the same ;-;


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribe to Julep and I'm in the army so I can only wear polish on the weekends. The marcus can can is pretty but it just bores me to tears you know?


 I think most of the marcus polishes look nice but I hate shimmery polish and have enough shades of hot/neon pink- otherwise I might be much more inclined to grab one of them! I really love the Envy marcus shadow but probably won't settle on it until my bag is closing.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay ladies I was just offered this trade.

My Bracelet for this Necklace. I'm not looking to keep either, and the Necklace is NEW to LBB. Should I do it for the good trade Karma? Thoughts?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay ladies I was just offered this trade.
> 
> My Bracelet for this Necklace. I'm not looking to keep either, and the Necklace is NEW to LBB. Should I do it for the good trade Karma? Thoughts?


 I'd go for it. Worst case you return it and get an extra item next bag


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Disney Couture is very well made! If you don't own any pieces by them yet you will be blown away. No joke. MIND BLOWN.
> 
> Betsey, Disney Couture, Deux Lux, Cargo, ncLA, and pretty Gorjana are all the ways to my heart on LBB.


 It's sooo true. The Disney Believe Necklace I got is my hands down favorite item from LBB. I was absolutely shocked by how nice it is, and I've gotten so many compliments while wearing it. Even my DAD who is usually oblivious towards jewelry said it looked nice and that he liked the sparklyness of it.

It's one of the nicest pieces of jewelry I own, and I completely want more of their stuff now that I know how high quality it is.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

Leilani, I totally just bought that pink tink charm bracelet. It's on sale!!! I bought these as well : http://www.karmaloop.com/product/The-Heart-Resin-Earring-in-Glitter-Gold/128752 http://www.karmaloop.com/product/The-Resin-Bow-Ring-in-Gold/111441 And this for my BFF: http://www.karmaloop.com/product/The-Resin-Bow-Ring-in-Pink/68664 Damn you Karmaloop!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

AHhhhhhhhhhhh!! White MB hobo for my sparkly tink. Talk me down people!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Okay ladies I was just offered this trade. My Bracelet for this Necklace. I'm not looking to keep either, and the Necklace is NEW to LBB. Should I do it for the good trade Karma? Thoughts?


 I wouldn't. That bracelet seems to be much more popular.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AHhhhhhhhhhhh!! White MB hobo for my sparkly tink. Talk me down people!!!


 The tink necklace is so pretty! Don't do it! I promise you it will be so well made and gorgeous. I went through the same thing with my Believe necklace, I got great offers on it and it was sooo hard not to give it up, but I didn't and it's totally my favorite necklace! You'll be so stoked when it arrives in the mail, I bet it's super cute in person.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

STOP IT you guys, you're making me want to collect all the Disney Couture stuff I can, now, and I so don't need another obsession! lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Leilani, I totally just bought that pink tink charm bracelet. It's on sale!!! I bought these as well :
> 
> http://www.karmaloop.com/product/The-Heart-Resin-Earring-in-Glitter-Gold/128752
> ...


 It was on sale when I got it too! After my $10 off coupon, with shipping and stuff, it was $10! I could NOT pass it up! You won't regret it, it's gorgeous in person. The beads sparkle under lights as you turn your arm. 




 And holy crap, I love the glitter hearts earrings. Uh oh...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AHhhhhhhhhhhh!! White MB hobo for my sparkly tink. Talk me down people!!!


 There are plenty of hobo bags in the sea, Tink is more unique!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> The tink necklace is so pretty! Don't do it! I promise you it will be so well made and gorgeous. I went through the same thing with my Believe necklace, I got great offers on it and it was sooo hard not to give it up, but I didn't and it's totally my favorite necklace! You'll be so stoked when it arrives in the mail, I bet it's super cute in person.


 Phew!! I passed. Thanks for the support! I would have totally went for it if not for your and Lealani's raves about the quality. Alrighty I can sleep well now lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Phew!! I passed. Thanks for the support! I would have totally went for it if not for your and Lealani's raves about the quality. Alrighty I can sleep well now lol


I was seriously expecting my necklace to feel like those cheap mall nameplate ones, and it's not at all. It's heavy, and the chain is the nicest necklace chain! Plus it comes in that really pretty purple satin pouch which is pretty nice.

Unfortunately LBB's photos are really terrible! Even of the disney stuff!

It makes it so hard to judge them properly.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was on sale when I got it too! After my $10 off coupon, with shipping and stuff, it was $10! I could NOT pass it up! You won't regret it, it's gorgeous in person. The beads sparkle under lights as you turn your arm.
> ...


I totally want that tink charm bracelet too! I love the blue one so much.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow Kim! Great trade


----------



## maryissa (Jun 1, 2012)

Super excited for the 1st of the month! It's so close! I can't wait to open a bag! Plus I'm on summer break, woot.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

There are people trying so hard for the skull bracelet, but they won't offer anything equal...come on, if you want it badly enough to put in 20 offers for it in an hour, why lowball so much?

LOL. I'm not trading it regardless, just kind of baffles me.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

speaking of baffling trades. . . Michael Marcus Lipstick for a cargo blush. Whyyyy? I had 3 higher, tradable, offers on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow yeah, thanks!  I just kind of threw it out there, I know this ring was getting some decent trade before, but that necklace would be fantastic for summer w a maxi dress.  Or (hopefully) for more trading.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish they'd hurry up and add the new stuff, I am itching to open a new bag! lol

And I am debating between shipping my other bag now, or trying to trade my Betsey house necklace for the other Ali Khan items I don't have...to make the trade worth it, it'd pretty much have to be for all 3 items (the silver stone ring and the two feather earrings...) Too much of a long shot, I should probably ship. lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> speaking of baffling trades. . . Michael Marcus Lipstick for a cargo blush. Whyyyy? I had 3 higher, tradable, offers on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a baffling one to me, too...not only do I have zero interest in Michael Marcus, but I hate lipstick, too! Sigh. I just try to remind myself that everyone values different things...


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a baffling one to me, too...not only do I have zero interest in Michael Marcus, but I hate lipstick, too! Sigh. I just try to remind myself that everyone values different things...


Although I'm sure people do not value the one michael marcus nail polish as highly as my Deux Lux Heidi wallet...yet there that trade is again.  There are some silly trade offers going out tonight.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay, I'll put it out there - if anyone is interested in the Betsey house necklace, I would trade it for the Ali Khan stone detail ring and at least one other item, preferably the Ali Khan feather earrings and/or some Betsey earrings or the pig ring. 

Going to ship in a few hours, though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Then again, there are some items so ugly that I probably WOULD value the polish more. That $100 Kenneth Jay Lane resin beaded necklace that looks like it came straight out of grandma's budget jewelry collection comes to mind. I don't think you could pay me to take that hideous thing! lol


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha, so true, yousoldtheworld.  But I guess SOMEONE will have to end up with the not so pretty items that no one wants.  Just don't let that person be you!  Unless of course you do love that item...and then I'm sure you can get it for a steal.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 1, 2012)

YAY! For the 1st!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

New items in the gallery!  Time to drool over all the stuff I would love to trade for.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG,so many things I love already...


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 1, 2012)

Are there any discounts for current subscribers?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice opening bag, yousoldtheworld!  Awesome spike bracelet AND the betsey love birds necklace?  Amazing!

Anyone on here have those RJ Graziano turquoise studs?  Still on the hunt for them, willing to part with one of my higher priced items in a multi-item trade that includes those studs!!  I'm going to bed though, so please PM before offering.  Thanks!


----------



## maryissa (Jun 1, 2012)

Whoaaaa, lbb is freaking out on me.

EDIT:It says I have an hour left. o.o 

EDIT: now it says my trading has ended.

All fixed now I hope


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Ahhh I wish I could tell Priscilla that I'd have accepted that 3 item trade if only the 3rd item wasn't that brow powder...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice opening bag, yousoldtheworld!  Awesome spike bracelet AND the betsey love birds necklace?  Amazing!
> 
> Anyone on here have those RJ Graziano turquoise studs?  Still on the hunt for them, willing to part with one of my higher priced items in a multi-item trade that includes those studs!!  I'm going to bed though, so please PM before offering.  Thanks!


 Thanks! Continuing my love affair with Ali Khan, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

It's acting soo glitchy for me now. Maybe that's my sign to go to bed too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

My goal this time is to trade like a mofo. Though, I'll have a hard time letting go of the spike bracelet...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice opening bag, yousoldtheworld!  Awesome spike bracelet AND the betsey love birds necklace?  Amazing!
> 
> Anyone on here have those RJ Graziano turquoise studs?  Still on the hunt for them, willing to part with one of my higher priced items in a multi-item trade that includes those studs!!  I'm going to bed though, so please PM before offering.  Thanks!


 If I get ahold of them, I'll let you know!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Eeee so excited about my spike bracelet...absolutely refuse to trade it down.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipped my 2nd bag...SUPER excited about this one! At one point I had 7 items I liked, and had to trade down some to get exactly what I wanted, but totally worth it.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Shipped my 2nd bag...SUPER excited about this one! At one point I had 7 items I liked, and had to trade down some to get exactly what I wanted, but totally worth it.


 VERY nice!! House necklace, FTW!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHAT is your LBB name??? lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shipped my 2nd bag...SUPER excited about this one! At one point I had 7 items I liked, and had to trade down some to get exactly what I wanted, but totally worth it.
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

If anyone is opening a bag soon, would you consider opening with this Melie Bianco crossbody? http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2078/melie-bianco-top-handle-crossbody

I'm willing to trade my $85 BCBG watch for it (the bag is only $76) and get your trading off to a good start. The BCBG has been getting good offers, but I've been passing on them hoping to use it to trade for a bag instead of a bunch of smaller things I need to trade up. I just don't have time. I'm down to my last 19 hours. I really don't want to trade for a bag I don't want as much as this one, but might have to if no one shows up with it! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

And of course on my last trading day LBB's website is all screwed up. I haven't been online for two days and would like to see what's been trading on the news feed but can't get anything but the first page.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And of course on my last trading day LBB's website is all screwed up. I haven't been online for two days and would like to see what's been trading on the news feed but can't get anything but the first page.


 It's been glitching and made me trade away something I didn't want to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to see if they will let me cancel my bag and start over.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's been glitching and made me trade away something I didn't want to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to see if they will let me cancel my bag and start over.


 I don't see why they wouldn't let you cancel especially since the site is so glitchy lately, they must know things like this are going to happen. Hopefully you'll have better luck trading with the things in the new LBB you open.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 1, 2012)

Boo, I don't see anything I need to open a bag for from the newly added products. Sad!!


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 1, 2012)

How does the white Melie hobo bag trade? They want to trade it for my gorjana horseshoe necklace


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 1, 2012)

I just hit ship on my first bag, and overall, I'm super happy with it. I had to settle with one of those Michael Marcus nail polishes, because I just couldn't get rid of the darn thing, but everything else is amazing.









I can't find the picture, but I also got the leaf bangles.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hit ship on my first bag, and overall, I'm super happy with it. I had to settle with one of those Michael Marcus nail polishes, because I just couldn't get rid of the darn thing, but everything else is amazing.
> 
> ...


 I like that bag


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And of course on my last trading day LBB's website is all screwed up. I haven't been online for two days and would like to see what's been trading on the news feed but can't get anything but the first page.


Yea I'm having the same problem..


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2012)

What I started and ended with. Going to open another bag soon with the Fydelity back pack as soon as I get a combo I like, but probably won't trade so hardcore. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

Blah, I'm pretty much done with my bag. I want everything I have. Less than a day in. Darn it.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 1, 2012)

Nevermind! A trade just got accepted. Ugh!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have these items up for trade and I'm really looking to trade for the black and silver skull bracelet. Any takers?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 1, 2012)

Do they charge you when you open a bag, or when it ships?

If you go monthly, and then skip months and months, will they charge you a penalty? (like the $10 more it would be for doing a  1-time thing??)

Why don't they have a traditional FAQ? I have a million questions.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they charge you when you open a bag, or when it ships?
> 
> ...


 When it ships. No penalty, and you can cancel and resubscribe as many times as you want, lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet! Thank you. I think I'll wait until Monday to see if anything new strikes my fancy.

I like the R&amp;Em leopard totes but I feel like they might be ugly IRL.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, there are a few things I like but I am not sure if it would be worth $50.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, there are a few things I like but I am not sure if it would be worth $50.


 I'll be honest, the first time I did it way back in february, I hated it. (See: my comments on this post's first page.) Now, I can't stop, lol.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 1, 2012)

I have the $38 big buddah sun glasses but I can't wear them since I wear glasses.  Willing to trade for 2 items or a betsey johnson/disney couture item worth 40-50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also looking for the r&amp;em animal print crossbody if anyone us looking to trade


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the $38 big buddah sun glasses but I can't wear them since I wear glasses.  Willing to trade for 2 items or a betsey johnson/disney couture item worth 40-50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also looking for the r&amp;em animal print crossbody if anyone us looking to trade


 What's your name on there? I might be interested w/ a 2 item trade worth 51 depending on which glasses.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

AWWWW SNAP! New Disney Couture in the gallery, including ROSE GOLD hoops that I just may like better than the gold "Believe" ones. FRAAAAAAAAAAK!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 1, 2012)

Bridget Smith  

I think they are cute, but I don't wear contacts. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bridget Smith
> 
> I think they are cute, but I don't wear contacts. lol


 ok, I'll take a look. I looove sunglasses, but I have so many pairs already lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

hmm, they are cute, but I wish I could see them on a face! I'm afraid the shape will be all wrong for me.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, they are cute, but I wish I could see them on a face! I'm afraid the shape will be all wrong for me.


 Ah, darn!  Thanks for trying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 1, 2012)

There is an offier for CARGO blush in miami beach.  Is there anyone who wants that blush that would trade a betsey/disney item for it?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is an offier for CARGO blush in miami beach.  Is there anyone who wants that blush that would trade a betsey/disney item for it?


 I wish it was Tonga. I'd take Tonga and a cheap item for my Love Birds in a heartbeat! I don't have enough time left on this bag to mess around hoping to trade for it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 1, 2012)

Is anyone interested in the Gorjana Horseshoe necklace? I did some stupid trading this morning, and now I have two of them. I'd like the value to be similar and a cargo eye shadow quad would be nice. My name is Heather W. on LBB. Thanks!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone interested in the Gorjana Horseshoe necklace? I did some stupid trading this morning, and now I have two of them. I'd like the value to be similar and a cargo eye shadow quad would be nice. My name is Heather W. on LBB. Thanks!


 I'm pondering trading you some Betsey for it because I can definitely stand to have an everyday necklace. Hmm... let me go seek out an IRL piccy of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone interested in the Gorjana Horseshoe necklace? I did some stupid trading this morning, and now I have two of them. I'd like the value to be similar and a cargo eye shadow quad would be nice. My name is Heather W. on LBB. Thanks!


 I'm going to offer you my Love Birds. It has been getting great trade offers but I keep X'ing them out.


----------



## kloudes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is opening a bag soon, would you consider opening with this Melie Bianco crossbody? http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2078/melie-bianco-top-handle-crossbody
> 
> I'm willing to trade my $85 BCBG watch for it (the bag is only $76) and get your trading off to a good start. The BCBG has been getting good offers, but I've been passing on them hoping to use it to trade for a bag instead of a bunch of smaller things I need to trade up. I just don't have time. I'm down to my last 19 hours. I really don't want to trade for a bag I don't want as much as this one, but might have to if no one shows up with it! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 Do you still want this? I haven't opened my bag yet and would consider doing it.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you still want this? I haven't opened my bag yet and would consider doing it.


 YES YES YES!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## kloudes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES YES YES!!! WOOHOO!


 Awesome, opening the bag now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jun 1, 2012)

Woohoo! This is awesome. I love this watch &lt;3


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ahhhh!!! I got the Skull Bracelet and my Leopard Print Crossbody now!!! Woohoo!

Now if only I could trade this 'Zad beaded necklace!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you soooooo much. I had that bag and traded it, but thought I would have no trouble getting it back since there were at least 3 at the time, but then I guess they must have shipped. I was so bummed! Now I am just crazy excited to get this LBB! Thank you again!!!


----------



## kloudes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you soooooo much. I had that bag and traded it, but thought I would have no trouble getting it back since there were at least 3 at the time, but then I guess they must have shipped. I was so bummed! Now I am just crazy excited to get this LBB! Thank you again!!!


 No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very happy!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 1, 2012)

I decided this bag, I'm not going to try to go crazy trading for the biggest dollar amount I don't think. I am going to just get stuff I like, even if it means trading down to a $10 bracelet. I wish there was a way to put out there that I would accept two $10 bracelets for one of my necklaces. I have the peacock one and the Mohecian Fringe.

I love those all the rage 2 row seed bracelets!

It gave me the matching set of the Sakroots Flower Power wristlet and the cosmetic bag, so I'm hoping I can trade them for a bigger bag.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going to try a month of LBB and see how it goes. Of course, now I need to wait for payday. LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try a month of LBB and see how it goes. Of course, now I need to wait for payday. LOL


 WOOOOOOOHOOOOO! Welcome to LBB Land. lol. In the words of the Cheshire Cat, "We're all mad here." 




 

And if you haven't signed up yet, I'm sure one of us would heart you to click a referral linkie. I really need to have a blog so I can have mine out there. haha.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

FINALLY got onto a computer this morning!  I hope I haven't missed anything awesome...so far it seems I have been just missing glitches.



 

So! still hunting for the RJ Graziano turquoise studs, if anyone is wanting to multi-item trade for one of my larger items!  If you get them and are willing to trade them please let me know!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

I am dying for that pig ring by Betsey Johnson. I have offered over double the value of it and not a budge!!


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am dying for that pig ring by Betsey Johnson. I have offered over double the value of it and not a budge!!


 I received the earrings in my last bag and I actually have the ring in the open bag right now. I am thinking of *maybe* trading it. My bag closes tomorrow morning. What do you have to trade?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

I have 9 items, mainly make up ):



> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the earrings in my last bag and I actually have the ring in the open bag right now. I am thinking of *maybe* trading it. My bag closes tomorrow morning. What do you have to trade?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

Just kidding, someone just accepted a trade for something else so I have 6 items:

Cargo Blush in Rome

R&amp;Em Duffle Bag (not willing to trade)

Betsey Johnson Sunglasses (not willing to trade)

Monster Iphone cover

Michael Marcus Cake Liner

and another bag.


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 1, 2012)

I shipped my bag this morning (two days early because I was happy and can't wait to get my package).  Here's what I ended with:

Congratulations! Trading just ended and you have the following item(s) in your Little Black Bag:



 

 

 



Thanks for the wonderful trades I made with some of you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I shipped my bag this morning (two days early because I was happy and can't wait to get my package).  Here's what I ended with:
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, SO beachy! And then a little bonus glamour. LOVES!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Perfect beach glamour, Fashionb!  Love how you can use it all at once, haha.  Going on a trip soon?...I'm going to Hawaii this summer, maybe I should do a themed bag too.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, I am a little confused on how all this works. Would someone break it down for me, please?

I dont want to end up making an expensive mistake.


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Leilani and Kim -  I tried to get the orange tie-dye scarf too but couldn't seem to trade anything for it.  It sort of ended up as a beachy theme, I can't wait to use them for going to the pool this summer and the wristlet for evenings out.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

You open a bag and pick your first item. I usually pick one that I know I wouldn't mind spending that $50 on so if you get not so awesome items to go with it, it's not as heart breaking. They then add 2 items to your bag for you, they're a mystery until you open the bag.

Then you can go and make trade offers on your bag. Say you got a pair of earrings in your bag and you can't wear earrings, you can go and make a trade offer for another item that you would like. Then you wait. Some people will pass, some might like it. Keep going until the 7 days are up or until you are happy with you bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I am a little confused on how all this works. Would someone break it down for me, please?
> 
> I dont want to end up making an expensive mistake.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

OHMYGOSH I got the Kabuki brush! I know a lot of people are probably going to get it this week but I've never had one and _always_ wanted to buy one! SO HAPPY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I am a little confused on how all this works. Would someone break it down for me, please?
> 
> I dont want to end up making an expensive mistake.


Did you read their Help section on the site?  It is pretty much an FAQ and should hopefully answer any questions you may have.  If you need any other help beyond that, just ask!  Also, I believe a lot of people have asked basic questions on their Facebook page.

You can also PM me if you have any questions.  Welcome!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Got the turquoise studs.  Finally.  Worth the slight trade down, to me.



  If you're on here, I hope you like your new wallet!


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just opened my first bag a couple of hours ago and of course ALL of the bags I really wanted that were sold out have just become available again since that time. Is there a specific time of day stuff like that happens so I can avoid this happening again??

So frustrated right now!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure, Becca, but if you can't manage to trade for the bags, you could call and cancel your bag and reopen?  See what they can do to help you, they have great customer service.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my first bag a couple of hours ago and of course ALL of the bags I really wanted that were sold out have just become available again since that time. Is there a specific time of day stuff like that happens so I can avoid this happening again??
> 
> So frustrated right now!


 That's happened to me before, I opened a bag a day before and then a watch that I wanted came in stock again, and I asked them to cancel my bag and they did and I reopened it with the watch.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

Shipped my stuff! YAAAAY! I got the Betsey froggie earrings to match the blue-green bow and black heart lock necklace I got two LBBs ago. I have the set now! I also have the Betsey hearts bangle, and now the love birds earrings, just need the love birds necklace to complete that set. SUPER STOKED! I've been trying to get the Gorjana Gracie hoops for nearly 4 weeks.

Okay, minus a replacement item that they dropped in my LBB to replace something that came damaged to me, this is what I ended up with:

(...and we all know the Melie hobo really retails for $90. Wish LBB would fix the price.)


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

Some people are seriosuly low balling it today! Why on earth would I trade a $68 handbag for a $14 lip gloss.

Wishful Thinking is one thing (Guilty!) but that is just insulting.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH the green street level tote was in the gallery to start a bag with and now it's sold out. Again. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my first bag a couple of hours ago and of course ALL of the bags I really wanted that were sold out have just become available again since that time. Is there a specific time of day stuff like that happens so I can avoid this happening again??
> 
> So frustrated right now!


 Are you sure they are available? Or are you just seeing them in the gallery now that you have opened a bag? What you may not know is that there are two galleries, the first is when you don't have an open bag, that's what you have to choose your first item from. Once you open a bag, you see what everyone else has in their open bags...you can only trade with other people with open bags, not with LBB, so you no longer see what they have available for the first-item-choosers.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You open a bag and pick your first item. I usually pick one that I know I wouldn't mind spending that $50 on so if you get not so awesome items to go with it, it's not as heart breaking. They then add 2 items to your bag for you, they're a mystery until you open the bag.
> 
> Then you can go and make trade offers on your bag. Say you got a pair of earrings in your bag and you can't wear earrings, you can go and make a trade offer for another item that you would like. Then you wait. Some people will pass, some might like it. Keep going until the 7 days are up or until you are happy with you bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, I appreciate it. I just wasn't getting it apparently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Some people are seriosuly low balling it today! Why on earth would I trade a $68 handbag for a $14 lip gloss. Wishful Thinking is one thing (Guilty!) but that is just insulting.


 It's been like that for a few days. I had a $12 earring offer on my $108 bag. Incredibly insulting.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been like that for a few days. I had a $12 earring offer on my $108 bag. Incredibly insulting.


Holy Toledo! No I don't want your octopus earrings for my designer handbag! Haha. I wish there was a "Face Palm" msg I could send along with my "Pass" for those offers. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

LBB is giving me one thing that's HIGHLY trade up-able and one UBER craptastic thing in my opening bag I'm looking at right now. Don't know if I want to open unless I'm happy with all 3 items. Especially when it's only 3 items and I refuse to trade my "pick".


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my first bag a couple of hours ago and of course ALL of the bags I really wanted that were sold out have just become available again since that time. Is there a specific time of day stuff like that happens so I can avoid this happening again??
> 
> So frustrated right now!


Are they available in the gallery where you choose your item or the main gallery you look into once you have opened the bag aka the trading gallery?

The main gallery if it says sold out it means that it is unavailable for them to put in your bag because it is floating around in other peoples bags so they can't take it out of someone's bag to put in yours but in the trading gallery it shows as available because its the other members who have it in their bags who CAN make the decision to trade it with you. Does that make sense? I don't know if I explained it well enough. Basically if its shown in the main gallery where you open your bag, it is available in the trading gallery you just have to trade for it and can have it as your main item.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people are seriosuly low balling it today! Why on earth would I trade a $68 handbag for a $14 lip gloss.
> 
> Wishful Thinking is one thing (Guilty!) but that is just insulting.


I understand where you guys are coming from, but honestly I put these trades up all the time. I had something really cheap trade up for a $40 item in my first bag, and turned that into two items, so it does happen. Plus I like to think of LBB in bartering terms then actual value. I offered up my decals for those shameless necklaces because in real life, without money, if you hated those necklaces and loved decals (I would totally make that trade if my bag was ending!) you might consider it.

A lipgloss for a handbag does seem extremely excessive though, but maybe they're offering it up for everything? It's not really that insulting imo if they're just sending out trades for everything, rather than purposefully targeting specific people.

I always feel like I'm insulting you guys by arguing _for_ crazy trades hahaha, totally not my intention. I get a little flustered when I get really ridiculous trades too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Holy Toledo! No I don't want your octopus earrings for my designer handbag! Haha. I wish there was a "Face Palm" msg I could send along with my "Pass" for those offers. LOL.


 There are so many times I wish there were a wtf option lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand where you guys are coming from, but honestly I put these trades up all the time. I had something really cheap trade up for a $40 item in my first bag, and turned that into two items, so it does happen.
> ...


I have traded up with lowball offers before too. One of my biggest was trading a $38 pair of sunglasses for the R and Em crossbody bag ($68).

When I was first on the site--before I got the hang of trading--I would trade down among the trades offered to me, based on what I liked. A lot of people do this and don't offer up any trades themselves. Back then, if I'd gotten a pair of ugly earrings and someone offered me a cute nail polish, I'd probably take it and not care about the value. And yes, a lipgloss for a handbag is silly, but we've all seen mistaken trades happen on the site, so maybe those people are hoping someone will slip up and that they will benefit?

I have actually stopped keeping anything in my initial bag for the most part: I find that I end up with a better bag when I'm totally unattached to the items during the first few days and trade around for more items, then around day 3 or 4 starting to see what I want to commit to. This way you can just accept multi-item trades as much as you can, and trade things up. I avoid offering multi-item trades in the first few days. This approach helps if you would be happy with a number of items on the site rather than only one particular bag. If you get ugly makeup, try trading it down a little to get some jewelry before trying to trade it up. People are suckers for a cute pair of cheap earrings more than a brand of makeup they've never heard of--even if it's worth more money.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 1, 2012)

> I understand where you guys are coming from, but honestly I put these trades up all the time. I had something really cheap trade up for a $40 item in my first bag, and turned that into two items, so it does happen. Plus I like to think of LBB in bartering terms then actual value. I offered up my decals for those shameless necklaces because in real life, without money, if you hated those necklaces and loved decals (I would totally make that trade if my bag was ending!) you might consider it. A lipgloss for a handbag does seem extremely excessive though, but maybe they're offering it up for everything? It's not really that insulting imo if they're just sending out trades for everything, rather than purposefully targeting specific people. I always feel like I'm insulting you guys by arguing _for_ crazy trades hahaha, totally not my intention. I get a little flustered when I get really ridiculous trades too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel bad when I put in a trade offer that is not within $10. Like this person is going to think I'm insane or rude. I wish they didn't post price. We'd all shop more on want rather than price and want.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone interested in the Gorjana Horseshoe necklace? I did some stupid trading this morning, and now I have two of them. I'd like the value to be similar and a cargo eye shadow quad would be nice. My name is Heather W. on LBB. Thanks!


 I didn't hear back from you and my bag was about to close so I just shipped it as it was, which I was also happy with. I didn't want to give some random person my love birds when you needed the trade. I may be opening a bag today and if I have something decent that I want to trade I'll let you know, if you haven't traded it away by then, that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

oh no someone is offering me the cat's for my wallet. ;_; I want the cat earrings so bad, but the other item is a piece of crap and I really want that wallet. Obviously the only option is to close this bag, and open one with cats.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel bad when I put in a trade offer that is not within $10. Like this person is going to think I'm insane or rude. I wish they didn't post price. We'd all shop more on want rather than price and want.


 I agree, it feels like maybe some things (like jewelry) are valued a bit too high and they would probably be traded around more if not for the price! I try not to worry about feeling rude, I figure most people will just pass and not really think much of it- my gut reaction to lowballed trades is more of a "LOL- _no._" than a "wtf??" but I would totally be annoyed if people were sending $14 trades for $60+ items. I especially hate when I keep getting trade offers that I don't want over and over again!



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have traded up with lowball offers before too. One of my biggest was trading a $38 pair of sunglasses for the R and Em crossbody bag ($68).
> ...


 I definitely went for a bag full of unwanted items this time around! My bag is pretty awesome at the moment, and slowly getting a collection of things I really want to keep. Also I _love_ some of the marcus pieces but am waiting until the last two days to grab those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When you look at it like that (the whole waiting for someone to slip up situation) it really leaves a bad taste in your mouth! I'm always willing to trade back when someone really screws up, but I know some MUT users have had minor successful screw-up trades and I don't blame them for wanting to keep that item. Honestly I would feel really really awful if I managed a trade like that, and would probably hate that item because I'd feel so guilty


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at it like that (the whole waiting for someone to slip up situation) it really leaves a bad taste in your mouth! I'm always willing to trade back when someone really screws up, but I know some MUT users have had minor successful screw-up trades and I don't blame them for wanting to keep that item. Honestly I would feel really really awful if I managed a trade like that, and would probably hate that item because I'd feel so guilty


 Yeah, I would trade it back if it were a screw up--I wish there was a better communication feature on the site, because sometimes it's hard to know, even if the person trades you back for your item. Sometimes people trade for an item and then are disappointed in the offers it has, then try to trade back. I think that's a different story. When I traded the sunglasses for the bag, I figured the person just really wanted a pair of sunglasses and was willing to trade down for them, but who knows?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I would trade it back if it were a screw up--I wish there was a better communication feature on the site, because sometimes it's hard to know, even if the person trades you back for your item. Sometimes people trade for an item and then are disappointed in the offers it has, then try to trade back. I think that's a different story. When I traded the sunglasses for the bag, I figured the person just really wanted a pair of sunglasses and was willing to trade down for them, but who knows?


 I think that's part of the gamble and part of the reason LBB is fun! An item can be trading really well one moment, and be completely awful the next. Some trades look like bad ones when they aren't, like trading down for a $16 nailpolish; I would trade a few of my $25 items for either of pink or blue NCLA polishes and be much happier with my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

What the? The green Street Level tote isn't in the trading gallery either?! RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Oh well, at least I got one of my top 5 favorite LBB bags as my choice item.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

There's another thing too, I've gotten a few things that just don't seem to trade at all. I start offering it for everything thinking that maybe I just haven't found the person who wants it, or the thing they don't value. So yeah, while I get annoyed with lowballs, I'm also a lowballer. Darned hypocrite! *smacks self* I guess what I'm saying is that sometimes nothing is happening with your bag for hours, or worse, days,  and you just start doing desperation offers!


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there are any Nila Anthony Slouchy Satchels left to trade? In any color. Just want to see if I can even trade for one before purchasing my bag. Thanks, girls!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the? The green Street Level tote isn't in the trading gallery either?! RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Oh well, at least I got one of my top 5 favorite LBB bags as my choice item.


I have that bag in black coming to me, I can't wait.  I like the trendy and practical combination....plus its a decent size for anything I might need to carry for the day.  How many LBB bags does this make for you now?


----------



## maryissa (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are any Nila Anthony Slouchy Satchels left to trade? In any color. Just want to see if I can even trade for one before purchasing my bag. Thanks, girls!


 There are currently none left to trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

How many bags from LBB or how many LBBs in total? The answer to the first question is, IF I ended up keeping this then it would be #7. I have two Nila bags, a R&amp;Em gig bag, a Deux Lux sparkly bag and two BCBG clutches. I'm way more of a jewelry girl though. Beyond it's practical style and size, I do like that it's a red bag. I don't own a red bag, it would be my very first one in that color and I'm 31. I have no clue why I've never owned one or why it has taken me this long to realize that I have never owned one.

The answer to the other question, is, no comment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are currently none left to trade.


 Oh bummer. Thanks so much for checking! I guess I saved $50 bucks this month as all the bags I like are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many bags from LBB or how many LBBs in total? The answer to the first question is, IF I ended up keeping this then it would be #7. I have two Nila bags, a R&amp;Em gig bag, a Deux Lux sparkly bag and two BCBG clutches. I'm way more of a jewelry girl though. Beyond it's practical style and size, I do like that it's a red bag. I don't own a red bag, it would be my very first one in that color and I'm 31. I have no clue why I've never owned one or why it has taken me this long to realize that I have never owned one.
> 
> The answer to the other question, is, *no comment*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


HAHAHAHA, oh Leilani.  Now I get why you had to cancel some other subscriptions to justify LBB.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I started and ended with. Going to open another bag soon with the Fydelity back pack as soon as I get a combo I like, but probably won't trade so hardcore. I'm exhausted.


 Awesome LBB!! I'm also tired. lol Trading like this takes it all out of you. loll Maybe I'll get some sleep tonight once my bag opens. *yeah right*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA, oh Leilani.  Now I get why you had to cancel some other subscriptions to justify LBB.


 Back in April I had saved up about $400 for a new bag (I wanted to spend $250 but $400 was my max) and ended up blowing it all on a bunch of LBBs. I just couldn't see spending $400 on one bag when I could have wild amounts of fun on LBB with that money. It was, indeed, WAAAAY more fun and I ended up with 4 out of my 6 bags. I'm no brand snob so it ended up working out better for me. Bigger bang for my buck, that's for sure.

After the saved up new bag money was done, lol, I have averaged a LBB a week to every 1.5 weeks. It's not thaaat bad. I already save just over a $100 from cancelling all of those beauty subs, so that goes towards two of my monthly LBBs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipped my stuff! YAAAAY! I got the Betsey froggie earrings to match the blue-green bow and black heart lock necklace I got two LBBs ago. I have the set now! I also have the Betsey hearts bangle, and now the love birds earrings, just need the love birds necklace to complete that set. SUPER STOKED! I've been trying to get the Gorjana Gracie hoops for nearly 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Love it Leilani! Very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

4 more hours till my bag closes!!! SO excited. I've never gone the full time before. I feel so virginal.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Back in April I had saved up about $400 for a new bag (I wanted to spend $250 but $400 was my max) and ended up blowing it all on a bunch of LBBs. I just couldn't see spending $400 on one bag when I could have wild amounts of fun on LBB with that money. It was, indeed, WAAAAY more fun and I ended up with 4 out of my 6 bags. I'm no brand snob so it ended up working out better for me. Bigger bang for my buck, that's for sure.
> ...


Yeah, i'm too style psychitzophrenic to commit $400 to one bag right now, I absolutely get your bang for your buck thinking.  Also, this way I don't want to die every time I drop my bag or scrape against a wall!  Well, I don't want to die as much.  I'm not a big fan of labels on all my things, anyway.  I keep carrying my less recognizable bags over my designer ones that cost me $$.

And I love that you're always on LBB, one more person to trade with and talk with on here!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 more hours till my bag closes!!! SO excited. I've never gone the full time before. I feel so virginal.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm too style psychitzophrenic to commit $400 to one bag right now, I absolutely get your bang for your buck thinking.  Also, this way I don't want to die every time I drop my bag or scrape against a wall!  Well, I don't want to die as much.  I'm not a big fan of labels on all my things, anyway.  I keep carrying my less recognizable bags over my designer ones that cost me $$.
> ...


 Well Deux Lux and BCBG are amazing brands, so is Big Buddha (my bag brand of choice previous to LBB! Vegan and amaaaze). I have to admit though I knew nothing of Nila Anthony or Street Level before LBB. Nila's bag are so unique and fashionable that brand doesn't really matter, people will notice them and love them. Street Level has a lot of solid basics. I really wanted the green or white tote for summer. Badly.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 1, 2012)

> I didn't hear back from you and my bag was about to close so I just shipped it as it was, which I was also happy with. I didn't want to give some random person my love birds when you needed the trade. I may be opening a bag today and if I have something decent that I want to trade I'll let you know, if you haven't traded it away by then, that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 That's ok Leilani! I had to do some work at work, go figure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see you new trade, but I've already traded one of the horseshoe necklaces and I want to keep one. I hope you get one!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, got the kitty earrings and promptly shipped my (kind of disappointing value wise but so amazing items wise) bag. No more lbb, I can't keep on with this opening another one ever 3-5 days lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's ok Leilani! I had to do some work at work, go figure
> 
> ...


 hehe, well I have almost 7 days to make magic happen. And haha, yeah, what the heck? Work at work?! PFTTTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, Kim, I just realized that I got the Melie hobo in my last LBB. So this will make bag #8 if I end up with it. 



 *SHAME* looooooool.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

SO tempted to open a new bag for the DC bow necklace. I have this ring which I *adore* that matches: http://www.nyandcompany.com/nyco/prod/Accessories/Jewelry/Rings-Pins/Double-Finger-Bow-Ring


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, got the kitty earrings and promptly shipped my (kind of disappointing value wise but so amazing items wise) bag. No more lbb, I can't keep on with this opening another one ever 3-5 days lol.


 Yay!! Post pics lets see what ya got. And also: we support your will power!!


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow Leilani, I really didn't think you were over 22. Nice to know I'm not the only 30+ on here (other then DonnaJ...I think I remember her saying she was out of her twenties).

I'm enjoying LBB but I'm an avid TJ Maxx shopper and this has demolished my shopping budget lol. The only thing that's a bit frustrating is that there are so many things I love on LBB but there is never any guarantee that you'll get them. Take my last bag for example. I started it for one purpose and ended up with four items I had no intentions of getting starting out, definitely fun but getting nothing I need....I need to step away from opening LBBs right after another....I blame you for that Leilani, you are an enabler to the max!  lol


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Leilani, I really didn't think you were over 22. Nice to know I'm not the only 30+ on here (other then DonnaJ...I think I remember her saying she was out of her twenties).
> 
> I'm enjoying LBB but I'm an avid TJ Maxx shopper and this has demolished my shopping budget lol. The only thing that's a bit frustrating is that there are so many things I love on LBB but there is never any guarantee that you'll get them. Take my last bag for example. I started it for one purpose and ended up with four items I had no intentions of getting starting out, definitely fun but getting nothing I need....I need to step away from opening LBBs right after another....I blame you for that Leilani, you are an enabler to the max!  lol


 Well, I am in the 30 club as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like fine wine...


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome LBB!! I'm also tired. lol Trading like this takes it all out of you. loll Maybe I'll get some sleep tonight once my bag opens. *yeah right*


 Thanks. I opened up my next bag this morning And have only made like 3 trades. I started with 4 items and 2 of them are still the same, one was just switching nail polish colors and the other one just moved down $2. I'm seriously thinking of just closing my bag as I'm love my items. It's probably one of my least impressive bags and I know I can work stuff up to better items, but not one that I tried so hard to get last time. So I'm thinking I may just close this one and open another bag with the other item...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! Post pics lets see what ya got. And also: we support your will power!!


 Well I've done 6 bags in 6 weeks lol, so stopping is a must not a want at this point, haha. 

Here is my final bag until I get itchy again:


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I am in the 30 club as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like fine wine...


I'm getting close....ask me again in a few years.  Its okay, just be young at heart!

I am NOT supposed to get anymore bags.  I have so. many. bags.  And yet there it sits in my bag, a Melie Bianco color block mini crossbody.  Ack.


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 1, 2012)

Leilani, if none of my offers are accepted within the next half hour, I'll accept your offer of the fantasy necklace trade for the horseshoe necklace or piggy ring (haven't decided yet). So don't cancel the offer, unless of course you get something you want.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I've done 6 bags in 6 weeks lol, so stopping is a must not a want at this point, haha.
> 
> Here is my final bag until I get itchy again:


 Lovely! These earrings are fabulous. I don't know if you saw but both Leilani and I posited RL pics up in the pic thread. They glitter and are just...ugh..perfection &lt;3 The wallet is gorgeous and of course we love the Cargo. Well done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely! These earrings are fabulous. I don't know if you saw but both Leilani and I posited RL pics up in the pic thread. They glitter and are just...ugh..perfection &lt;3 The wallet is gorgeous and of course we love the Cargo. Well done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I lasted less than 24 hours of trading on this one, I did see the pics plus I'm a total cat lady so I had to have them. My cargo blush collection is out of control, but cannes was the last color on lbb that I want..._right now_. The wallet was the item I picked and I didn't want to let it go.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I am in the 30 club as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like fine wine...


  Ditto for me!  Though my daughter came up with a great system-once I hit 30...I just went backwards (so 29 instead of 31 and so on)!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Leilani, I really didn't think you were over 22. Nice to know I'm not the only 30+ on here (other then DonnaJ...I think I remember her saying she was out of her twenties).
> 
> I'm enjoying LBB but I'm an avid TJ Maxx shopper and this has demolished my shopping budget lol. The only thing that's a bit frustrating is that there are so many things I love on LBB but there is never any guarantee that you'll get them. Take my last bag for example. I started it for one purpose and ended up with four items I had no intentions of getting starting out, definitely fun but getting nothing I need....I need to step away from opening LBBs right after another....I blame you for that Leilani, you are an enabler to the max!  lol


 I get carded for rated R movies and superglue at stores. 



 I definitely thank the Asian and Polynesian part of my genes for my baby face. lol.  And haha, I don't mean to be an enabler. I'm probably going to slow it down to 3 a month and then to 2. Once every other week should be enough to satisfy my LBB addition. Riiight about when I'm shaking from withdrawal I'll be ready for my next bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto for me!  Though my daughter came up with a great system-once I hit 30...I just went backwards (so 29 instead of 31 and so on)!


 I'm still 23. Old enough to be looked at as a real adult, young enough to be wild. Yep, decided I want to be that age forever.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I've done 6 bags in 6 weeks lol, so stopping is a must not a want at this point, haha.
> 
> Here is my final bag until I get itchy again:


 Oh wow, that was BEYOND worth it!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get carded for rated R movies and superglue at stores.
> ...


LOL oh no! My mom had that happen to her until she got into her late 30s, and even then people thought she was my older sister. It's definitely more of a gift than a curse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leilani, if none of my offers are accepted within the next half hour, I'll accept your offer of the fantasy necklace trade for the horseshoe necklace or piggy ring (haven't decided yet). So don't cancel the offer, unless of course you get something you want.


 Okay.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that was BEYOND worth it!


 Less than 24 hours of trading, lol. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL oh no! My mom had that happen to her until she got into her late 30s, and even then people thought she was my older sister. It's definitely more of a gift than a curse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 People think that my sons are my little brothers, and that my husband is my Dad all the time, and say that we must look like our mother.


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 1, 2012)

My bag!  I resisted the urge for purses this time.  Am I the only one that starts looking at their LBB as a mood board and then tries to get items that fit it best?


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 1, 2012)

HelloLeilani- Are the kitty earrings really long? I was going to get them for my 6 year old but 2 inch dangling cats may be too much for her!  What do you think?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag!  I resisted the urge for purses this time.  Am I the only one that starts looking at their LBB as a mood board and then tries to get items that fit it best?


 Awesome bag!  I'm failing at fighting my purse urges, unfortunately.

Someone is offering me a $103 offer on my $53 Melie Bianco color block crossbody.  But its mostly tough to trade stuff, including one M Marcus shadow.  I don't know what to do...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HelloLeilani- Are the kitty earrings really long? I was going to get them for my 6 year old but 2 inch dangling cats may be too much for her!  What do you think?


 They are sizable, but I don't think they would be super overwhelming on a 6 year old girl at all. If I had a little girl I'd get them for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My only concern is that they may be a bit heavy for her if she's not used to anything more than studs/tiny hoops. The kitties are absolutely adorable in person!


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 1, 2012)

A friend of mine has decided he's 24 forever. He's now had four more 24th birthdays lol.  I'm embracing it until 35, I get all twitchy at the thought of being over 35. I will turn 31 in November of this year so I have a bit but nothing like planning ahead.

On another note, those darn hats are so hard to get and DRAT I'm so sad that the last Bikini Bag is gone. I love mine and wanted an extra for my husbands swim trunks.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag!  I resisted the urge for purses this time.  Am I the only one that starts looking at their LBB as a mood board and then tries to get items that fit it best?


 
SWEET HAUL!!! I want pretty much everything Ali Khan on LBB. lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

If anyone wants the kitty earrings to open a bag, I'll trade them for the archipelago pomegranate set, but I only have a few hours left.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHH! ALL OF MY TRADE OFFERS DISAPPEARED! *HULK SMASH*


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of mine has decided he's 24 forever. He's now had four more 24th birthdays lol.  I'm embracing it until 35, I get all twitchy at the thought of being over 35. I will turn 31 in November of this year so I have a bit but nothing like planning ahead.
> 
> On another note, those darn hats are so hard to get and DRAT I'm so sad that the last Bikini Bag is gone. I love mine and wanted an extra for my husbands swim trunks.


 lol, I am having my 3rd 23rd birthday this year!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I am having my 3rd 23rd birthday this year!


 I think I'll have to steal that! I'm freaked out about turning 25 in a month, then again I've felt that way since 17.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AHHHHHHHHHH! ALL OF MY TRADE OFFERS DISAPPEARED! *HULK SMASH*


 MINE TOO &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And on the note of your Ali Khan love, I have three items on their way to me and another in my bag now, lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going to cancel this bag, my disappearing offers pissed me off and I'm just not feeling it, for some reason. I feel like I need to start with a bag I'm freaking out over or some Betsey to keep me fascinated. Sad, I know. haha.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to cancel this bag, my disappearing offers pissed me off and I'm just not feeling it, for some reason. I feel like I need to start with a bag I'm freaking out over or some Betsey to keep me fascinated. Sad, I know. haha.


If you really are cancelling this bag, I'll trade my duck speaker for your purse.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you really are cancelling this bag, I'll trade my duck speaker for your purse.


 lol, that may have looked a bit curious to them. 





I was on live chat venting about not getting a Street Level tote and cancelled. I love the people at LBB. Biiiiig aloha for their customer service.

Anyway, I will stare at the opening gallery until I'm obsessed with at least one item again. Maybe I should wait until Monday/Tuesday? I forgot to harass whomever I was talking to about those Shameless cuffs coming back into stock. Darn!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MINE TOO &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I'm completely jelly over that. In a dream LBB, I would end up with a Street Level tote in green or white, all of the Ali Khan stuff, Cargo blush in Tonga, and the Cargo lip quad in Oceana.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

Or duckie for fantasy!!  That is reasonable-r.





Do you plan on opening a new one then?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

It was a definitely impulse cancel whilst talking to them. The person I was talking to said she got a Street Level tote in her last LBB. I boooooooooooooo'ed at her, with love. lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants the kitty earrings to open a bag, I'll trade them for the archipelago pomegranate set, but I only have a few hours left.


 I have a trade set up for it, hopefully it sticks. Anyway my page is here http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/34999 if anyone is interested and wants to verify I still have the kitties


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

That is an envious amount of cargo, lechatonrose!  Nice!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Leilani, I really didn't think you were over 22. Nice to know I'm not the only 30+ on here (other then DonnaJ...I think I remember her saying she was out of her twenties).


 I'm out of my thirties, even! Closing in on those fifties fast. I still get carded when I buy beer for my husband though. I thought it was because they automatically card everyone, but a guy in line asked them how old before they stop carding, and the cashier said, "We card anyone who looks 30 or under." BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

Why are they showing me the white Street Level pocket tote in the opening gallery, with a sold out sign over it?! That just depresses me. lol. It's the other bag I want and no one was trading it for my red bag. I want one of the Street Level bags I'm lusting over to let me loves it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is an envious amount of cargo, lechatonrose!  Nice!


 Thanks! I've been trying for tonga all week as well but I think it's glitched out the way the zara terez earrings were. Hopefully this will be an all beauty product bag. Plus the candle lol.


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 1, 2012)

Just posted photos of my last haul on the pic thread!


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants the kitty earrings to open a bag, I'll trade them for the archipelago pomegranate set, but I only have a few hours left.


 Sent you a PM!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sent you a PM!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you thank you thank you! You seriously just made my week! Karma to you =D


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

um... I may have to start a bag again. LOL.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> um... I may have to start a bag again. LOL.


 Lol! What item?


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 1, 2012)

Went ahead and closed my bag a day early. I'm not going to be home much tomorrow, and I already got everything I really wanted. Mostly items for the house this time. Here's what I'm getting:


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! What item?


 Tonga blush. lol.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 1, 2012)

HAHAHA, oh Leilani.  Can't stay away, can you?  Seeing as that blush would cost you $30 anyway....I can definitely see the reasoning.





LOVE that ring, Leilani!  Nice opening bag.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't believe I decided to trade my spike bracelet...but I'm trying to do this bag a little differently and see where trading takes me...and it was the betsey necklace and a cargo gloss...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you! You seriously just made my week! Karma to you =D


you have my DREAM LBB, oh my word!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went ahead and closed my bag a day early. I'm not going to be home much tomorrow, and I already got everything I really wanted. Mostly items for the house this time. Here's what I'm getting:


 ugh that chalkboard owl is so cute. I had it in my bag but the one wall I have open in my room is like 12" too small for it :[

amazing haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Jun 1, 2012)

to open a bag or not. I spent a lot of money today!! But I love that starfish cuff!

But there isn't much else I want. So I'll wait until next month. Whew.


----------



## MannaChristina (Jun 1, 2012)

My goodies coming in the mail


----------



## MannaChristina (Jun 1, 2012)

Who wants to see my goodies that are coming in the mail?


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

My 'Zad Beaded Necklace is getting NO trade traffic. So frustrating! I've put in offers for almost everything!


----------



## MannaChristina (Jun 1, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/album/view/id/185158/user_id/90176

Since i'm new it won't directly post them, but here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking to trade the Ali Khan stone detail ring for a Cargo palette...any takers?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Closed my bag a little early. I think I got everything I want anyway.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2012)

For the record (read: my own future reference), my starting bag:





Ali Khan New York

Large Skull Bracelet
$ 24
RETAIL





RJ Graziano

Beaded Necklace
$ 60
RETAIL





Kikkerland

Duck Speaker
$ 20
RETAIL






michael marcus

Mauvalicious Eye Shadow
$ 23
RETAIL





Melie Bianco

Envelope Clutch
$ 45
RETAIL

The bracelet is my must-keep item (I thought about getting the silver one, but there's something really groovy about *turquoise* skulls that appeals to me more than silver does).  The eye shadow was an additional item due to a nasty body salve, and the clutch was a Klout perk, although I already swapped it away for the same one in ash.  That brown does *not* work for me.  But I would be fine with completely swapping everything but the bracelet, so I will be spending a chunk of time this evening sorting out more trade offers.  I sent a bunch out earlier, but I need to work on them some more.  After a shower and dinner, though.  

(And if one of the offers to swap the pink scarf for the ash clutch is from a forumite, please let me know!  I'm actually leaning towards accepting that offer, but I think I would rather accept a trade from a forumite if possible.)


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to open a bag or not. I spent a lot of money today!! But I love that starfish cuff!
> 
> But there isn't much else I want. So I'll wait until next month. Whew.


 Crisis averted! LOL 



 That was excellent willpower. Please stick around for my impending melt down when my bag closes in AN HOURRRR.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closed my bag a little early. I think I got everything I want anyway.


 Awesome bag Donna!!! The house necklace is darling! And I glove that flower Nica.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 1, 2012)

Is there a way to reset incoming trade offers?  I skipped an offer that I didn't mean to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome bag Donna!!! The house necklace is darling! And I glove that flower Nica.


 I'm so excited to get the house necklace, since I have the bird earrings to go with it!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

Trading ended!!! *squeeeeeee* I'm so in love with everything. I lost a cargo blush but I had to sacrifice it for the beautiful Ivory bag. I could not NOT have that in my bag. The Fydelty is going to be a gift. I'm so glad I waited the entire 7 days. I was still trading up until the very last second! LOL


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a way to reset incoming trade offers?  I skipped an offer that I didn't mean to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can trade it with someone you trust and then trade it back. That's what Crystal suggested once.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading ended!!! *squeeeeeee* I'm so in love with everything. I lost a cargo blush but I had to sacrifice it for the beautiful Ivory bag. I could not NOT have that in my bag. The Fydelty is going to be a gift. I'm so glad I waited the entire 7 days. I was still trading up until the very last second! LOL


 I have total LBB envy! That is an amazing haul! Congratulations on your goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah! Should I try to trade my Silver Skull Bracelet for the Tinkerbell Necklace? What to do, what to do!?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have total LBB envy! That is an amazing haul! Congratulations on your goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah! Should I try to trade my Silver Skull Bracelet for the Tinkerbell Necklace? What to do, what to do!?


 Yes!!!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!!!


Thank you, I put in the offer! *fingers crossed*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

VIVIAN! I HAZ TEH JEALOUS! That bag is WOOOOOW! Did you show a few pages back what you started out with? I think you did but I can't remember. LBB is making me lose my mind. hahahaha.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

So of course I checked to see what I could come up with in a new bag: 

Cargo Big Easy - Choice item

Betsey House Necklace

Kenneth Cole Earrings

Kenneth Cole watch

Lavanilla roller

Guh! Tell me NO. Tell me to wait. Tell me I can wait. Tell me something!!! Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a GREAT starting bag. Only one exchange credit but they gave me TWO items. Last Friday the bags they were cranking out were fabulous. I could not resist. Total impulse bag , this one.
> 
> ...


 Here it is Leilani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So of course I checked to see what I could come up with in a new bag:
> 
> ...


 What?!! UGGGH. I wish I played around more with an opening bag now! But my entire purpose of another LBB was to get this damn Tonga blush, FINALLY! 

Oh yeah, now I remember your starting bag and the gorgeous pink/orange earrings!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VIVIAN! I HAZ TEH JEALOUS! That bag is WOOOOOW! Did you show a few pages back what you started out with? I think you did but I can't remember. LBB is making me lose my mind. hahahaha.


 You are not alone. I swear I have dreams and nightmares about trading LOL And, thanks!! I'm geeking the heck out over this. It's my best LBB yet. Retail is $412 I think but I LOVE IT ALLLLLLLLLL Ahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

Was that the bag it's giving you with no extra return credits, etc.? Cause if that's the case, I'm extra depressed with my bag now. Booooooooo!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was that the bag it's giving you with no extra return credits, etc.? Cause if that's the case, I'm extra depressed with my bag now. Booooooooo!


 Nooooo, I have credits! Feel better hun. It's not just a lucky bag lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nooooo, I have credits! Feel better hun. It's not just a lucky bag lol


 Man, I really need for someone to ask for my referral linkie. lol. I never have extra stuffs. 





That's an amazing starting bag though. Never ask me for an opinion on these things. So bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay I shipped my last 3 bags for the next month and am just now getting around to posting pics. Please keep me in your LBB prayers, hubby apparently thinks that electricity is more important than fashion and since we are newly expecting I need to cut back and not open until GASP JULY. I think I might be able to convince him to let me do at least one a week, we shall see. Here they are, they aren't super super high value because I trade for what I want, close when I'm happy and don't really have the tolerance anymore to trade like a mad lady all hours of the night and day (hormones!)

Bag A: 



Bag B: 



And Bag C:


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 1, 2012)

you got the rose gold hoops. I hate you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 1, 2012)

I hate you as well. Just so you know. 





P.S. Extra love bag B.


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 1, 2012)

My bag closes tomorrow morning but I am done trading. It's only $199, but i love every single thing!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I shipped my last 3 bags for the next month and am just now getting around to posting pics. Please keep me in your LBB prayers, hubby apparently thinks that electricity is more important than fashion and since we are newly expecting I need to cut back and not open until GASP JULY. I think I might be able to convince him to let me do at least one a week, we shall see. Here they are, they aren't super super high value because I trade for what I want, close when I'm happy and don't really have the tolerance anymore to trade like a mad lady all hours of the night and day (hormones!)
> 
> ...


 I love and hate you in equal parts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awesomesauce is what you are.


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2012)

My Current Bag. I opened it this morning and only did 3 trades. I'm actually pretty happy with it and was this morning when it got like this after only a couple hours. It just feels weird as I usually do so much more trading, but I kinda want to just ship it and then open another bag with another item I really want. But I just closed my last today too. Is that too soon? Should I just go with it as I'm happy with it?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a fantastic bag!!! I glove it all. Forreals.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

So here are the bags I'm *impatiently* waiting for, since we're all sharing lol

Nude Nila LBB:















Crystal Bangles LBB:


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 1, 2012)

Just opened a new bag with the all the rage glam bracelet (lots of good offers, even some up in the $30s!), the $68 R&amp;em satchel (if anyone wants, I'm open to trading!), the $30 betsey rose earrings (once again not a big fan so I'll trade these) and the $15 michael marcus polish.

I'm considering taking a trade of the house necklace for the bag, but I don't know how well the necklace trades :/


----------



## VivGee (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened a new bag with the all the rage glam bracelet (lots of good offers, even some up in the $30s!), the $68 R&amp;em satchel (if anyone wants, I'm open to trading!), the $30 betsey rose earrings (once again not a big fan so I'll trade these) and the $15 michael marcus polish.
> 
> I'm considering taking a trade of the house necklace for the bag, but I don't know how well the necklace trades :/


 That's a great bag. I love that bracelet. OMG where were you when I was trading my first born for them. I wanted to match them with my rose necklace but I didn't get them so I ended up trading that away. 

The house necklace got insane offers when I had it. But I was not trading. lol Good luck!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great bag. I love that bracelet. OMG where were you when I was trading my first born for them. I wanted to match them with my rose necklace but I didn't get them so I ended up trading that away.
> 
> The house necklace got insane offers when I had it. But I was not trading. lol Good luck!


 I took the offer for the house necklace! Some decent offers out there right now, but I'm just waiting for the perfect one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened a new bag with the all the rage glam bracelet (lots of good offers, even some up in the $30s!), the $68 R&amp;em satchel (if anyone wants, I'm open to trading!), the $30 betsey rose earrings (once again not a big fan so I'll trade these) and the $15 michael marcus polish.
> 
> I'm considering taking a trade of the house necklace for the bag, but I don't know how well the necklace trades :/


 I have been trying to get those Rose earrings, but no one will trade down to my 'Zad Beaded  Fringe Necklace for them, and I'm not willing to go down from my handbag. Lol.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate you as well. Just so you know.
> 
> ...


HATERS GONNA HATE!

Those three are honestly my most favorite hauls to date I think.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here are the bags I'm *impatiently* waiting for, since we're all sharing lol
> 
> ...


 The bangles are uhhhmaaaayzzzzinnnggg. And the zad beaded necklace is very very pretty. I bought it from another site for 20 bucks at the end of Apr because it went out of stock and I wanted it THAT badly. Jealous of the piggy earrings! I wanted to get those little guys for my daughter but ended up with the froggies instead, which are still equally cute I think. I'll try and sift through my emails for the ones I'm waiting for in the mail as well.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I'm done. Took a last minute trade I shouldn't have, but since I figured I'd be returning the bracelet anyway I thought I'd do someone a favor and take the bangle and eyeshadow. Ick, can't wait for those to get here so I can return them lol.  I can't find where I started in the feed since the gliches last night, but I know it was a value of 134 with the mickey mouse studs, so I'm fairly happy with where it went =D


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 2, 2012)

so far i have these two items.







cluch is up for trade~


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 2, 2012)

Ugh my bag is all messed up, a trade I did NOT make just happened.  I might just cancel this.  Bah.

So take a look at what I have!  Since it won't go through til Monday...


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sorry Kim!  Glitches drive me crazy.  The purse is really cute!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jun 2, 2012)

And done.  I am cancelling this bag so I just honored a bunch of trades to some of the people on here that were already in my trades lists.  Enjoy!  Good future trading karma to me.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2012)

Whoo!  I just got a LaVanila coconut-vanilla rollerball!  Of course, one of the last things I need is more perfume.  But if it's in my final bag, it *is* something I would use, and I swapped away the duckie speaker, which is something I will *not* use.  I'm trading for useful-to-me value, not dollar value.  So far, the three items in my bag that I really like are each under $25, so I'm going to cross my fingers and hope for some scarves to be offered for trade for the higher-value items in there that I'm not too wild about, especially that purply-blue scarf that isn't available for swapping right now.  I'm really into scarves right now.  

Oh, wait, I just had to order a t-shirt from Teefury (a kitty face MADE OUT OF SKULLS!), and while I was fighting with my browser, a swap was accepted!  This is shaping up to be a very Meagan bag:  Lip gloss, a turquoise skull bracelet (SKULLS!), a pink scarf, and a perfume rollerball.  Except I just realized the perfume rollerball isn't an *oil* rollerball.  There's alcohol in there.  It looks like it's not perfumers' alcohol, though.  Well, I guess I see a trip to Sephora in my near future to see whether the alcohol cooperates with my skin.  Or maybe I'll manage to swap it and the necklace for something else.  Or maybe the perfume and the lipgloss.  I have almost a full week to get this sorted out.  And there's only one thing in there that I definitely want to keep (SKULLS!).  Urgh, time to go to bed!  Maybe I can think more clearly as far as trades are concerned tomorrow.  I really want a bag of stuff I'll *use*, not just a bunch of stuff I think is neat.  I still haven't done anything with the wall decorations I received in my first bag even though they're adorable.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the second trade glitch I've had with this bag, they "fixed" the first one but at this point I'm just getting frustrated, and I really don't need anything anyway.  So I should wait til there's things I REALLY want...working on my willpower, haha.  PM me if you have any requests, I'll first come first serve this.  Just don't make the trades crazy shady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Any existing trades w/ people I recognize I'll honor now.


 Thanks so much Kim!  Let me know if I can ever help you out!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how the trades are for the Melie Bianco Floral Foldover Clutch in purple? Any good two item trades?

Also, is there anything anyone here would trade any of the beach blushes + a small item for?? I really want a beach blush but don't want to trade down $30 for one :[


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how the trades are for the Melie Bianco Floral Foldover Clutch in purple? Any good two item trades?
> 
> Also, is there anything anyone here would trade any of the beach blushes + a small item for?? I really want a beach blush but don't want to trade down $30 for one :[


 The clutch is trading ok in my opinion. There are some decent two item trades, but it's mostly just people low-balling.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 2, 2012)

Please let me know if anyone wants to trade the brianfayye scarves for gorjana jewelry. I have the silk scarf and the pink one...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please let me know if anyone wants to trade the brianfayye scarves for gorjana jewelry. I have the silk scarf and the pink one...


I have the Gorjana Horseshoe Necklace ($60) and would be willing to trade it for any $38+ item plus a smaller item (doesn't matter what the smaller one is!)

I wish they still had this item: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1200/melie-bianco-top-handle-framed-bag

I fell in love with it last time and would have made an $80+ trade for it.. I don't think it will be back anytime soon. :'[


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2012)

So I goofed around too long on LBB last night and was almost late for work, and put in a bunch of trade offers for the last Ali Khan ring I didn't have...

Well, I came home and had THREE of said ring in my bag. LOL. Already gotten rid of two of them, but still. What a bonehead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this stuff fake Betsey? I assume yes. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/pekkleap/m.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A6406&amp;rt=nc&amp;_ipg=&amp;_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1581&amp;_pgn=2


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this stuff fake Betsey? I assume yes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/pekkleap/m.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A6406&amp;rt=nc&amp;_ipg=&amp;_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1581&amp;_pgn=2


 Most likely, but that vintage rotary phone necklace looks exquisite!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I goofed around too long on LBB last night and was almost late for work, and put in a bunch of trade offers for the last Ali Khan ring I didn't have...
> 
> Well, I came home and had THREE of said ring in my bag. LOL. Already gotten rid of two of them, but still. What a bonehead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol, I did that with the studs. Had them in two or three colors, I think. But they made awesome multi item trade ups! 

Awww man. I *miss* trading!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this stuff fake Betsey? I assume yes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/pekkleap/m.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A6406&amp;rt=nc&amp;_ipg=&amp;_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1581&amp;_pgn=2


 I'm not sure I would buy Betsey from ebay, I was curious what my bird earrings were selling for on ebay and checked and I could tell they were fakes because they looked so bad compared to the real thing. So I guess Betsey is copied out of China and there are fakes galore. Be sure you know what the items you want really look like and don't buy from sellers in China, for sure!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with Donna. When I look for Betsey on Ebay I automatically choose the "North America only" option. There are definitely some legit sellers (sellers with high scores and normal looking prices on pieces). You can save on average $5 to $15 on a piece when bought through Ebay, but NEVER anything crazy. If I see something like $45 Betsey earrings for under $10 it's usually a no go for me, too likely to be a fake. My advice? Stalk Karmaloop for Betsey clearance.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Any good trades for the Nila Anthony Zig Zag Crossbody? Or for the $70 gorjana?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any good trades for the Nila Anthony Zig Zag Crossbody? Or for the $70 gorjana?


 I avoid all high priced gorjana and any other jewelry because people tend to pay top dollar for bags, but not for expensive jewelry. Stick to Claire, Horseshoe, Tinsley, Snowflake, and Audrey. Those keep their value, but the higher pieces you will probably lose $10+ getting rid of them...unless you want them. There are exceptions to the rule, some people really do want those pieces and you will occasionally get a good 2-3 item trade, but it's a crapshoot.

I'm not sure about the bag since I never had it to trade.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I avoid all high priced gorjana and any other jewelry because people tend to pay top dollar for bags, but not for expensive jewelry. Stick to Claire, Horseshoe, Tinsley, Snowflake, and Audrey. Those keep their value, but the higher pieces you will probably lose $10+ getting rid of them...unless you want them. There are exceptions to the rule, some people really do want those pieces and you will occasionally get a good 2-3 item trade, but it's a crapshoot.
> 
> I'm not sure about the bag since I never had it to trade.


Ah, thank you :] Yeah I think I'm just going to keep trading up and I'll worry about trading down to something I like on my last day. I hate trading on the weekends though, last month the weekend that came up during my trading window was _so slow_!

Grrr I really want that skin spritz but nobody will give it up, even though five people have it &gt;____&lt;


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I avoid all high priced gorjana and any other jewelry because people tend to pay top dollar for bags, but not for expensive jewelry. Stick to Claire, Horseshoe, Tinsley, Snowflake, and Audrey. Those keep their value, but the higher pieces you will probably lose $10+ getting rid of them...unless you want them. There are exceptions to the rule, some people really do want those pieces and you will occasionally get a good 2-3 item trade, but it's a crapshoot.
> 
> I'm not sure about the bag since I never had it to trade.


 Yeah, Donna is mucho righto.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you :] Yeah I think I'm just going to keep trading up and I'll worry about trading down to something I like on my last day. I hate trading on the weekends though, last month the weekend that came up during my trading window was _so slow_!
> ...


If you want it bad, i can get it for you, someone is offering it to me in exchange of my fireball earrings....what are you offering for it?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you want it bad, i can get it for you, someone is offering it to me in exchange of my fireball earrings....what are you offering for it?


 I love those $12 fireball earrings! SO cute!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love those $12 fireball earrings! SO cute!


I know...they were hard to get too, made so many offers before I finally got them. And they are pink!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know...they were hard to get too, made so many offers before I finally got them. And they are pink!!


 Pink *and* sparkly. My kryptonite.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you want it bad, i can get it for you, someone is offering it to me in exchange of my fireball earrings....what are you offering for it?


I think I'll wait until monday or tuesday to get it, I don't want to be pinned to it only to get a really good trade and never be able to get it back hahaha. Thank you though! :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Does the Ali Khan stone detail ring still trade pretty well or would I have more luck with the garden oasis diffuser? I really like my scarf but I want to try to trade as much as possible this bag :[


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm having a hard time deciding whether I want to keep the glittery Tinkerbell necklace or the plain gold one!  Does anyone have a pic of the glittery one? lol


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm liking so many things in my bag right now, but I really wanted to get the R&amp;em animal print cross body to give to someone as a gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pretty much anything in my bag is up for trade except... Glimmering Tinkerbell Necklace, the Vanilla Coconut candle, mirrors and the ZAD bangle.  I have about 24 hours left.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you :] Yeah I think I'm just going to keep trading up and I'll worry about trading down to something I like on my last day. I hate trading on the weekends though, last month the weekend that came up during my trading window was _so slow_!
> ...


 Trading on weekends is excruciating sometimes. I had a ton of items last weekend and most trades were lip glosses for a handbag. I try to avoid opening a bag on a weekend so that I won't have it closing on a weekend.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

There is SO much cute low priced jewelry right now. Super jealous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm liking so many things in my bag right now, but I really wanted to get the R&amp;em animal print cross body to give to someone as a gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Pretty much anything in my bag is up for trade except... Glimmering Tinkerbell Necklace, the Vanilla Coconut candle, mirrors and the ZAD bangle.  I have about 24 hours left.


 I'll give up the Leopard tote if you make that candle the Cargo quad instead. ;D


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh my bag is all messed up, a trade I did NOT make just happened.  I might just cancel this.  Bah.
> 
> So take a look at what I have!  Since it won't go through til Monday...


Advertising that you are planning on intentionally doing crappy trades on your bag, and intentionally lowering the value of it only to cancel it and start over proooobbbbably isn't the best idea considering that LBB DOES read this thread. I would say it's a good way to NOT get your bag cancelled, any of your future bags cancelled if they look suspicious or even worse ruin the bag cancelling option for the rest of us.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll give up the Leopard tote if you make that candle the Cargo quad instead. ;D


 Hmm Would you take the Fireball earrings instead?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It would make the offer.. VERY pink and sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm Would you take the Fireball earrings instead?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It would make the offer.. VERY pink and sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 Oh that's mean because you KNOW I want to take that trade. HAHAHAHAHA. 

*holds out for the Cargo quad* LOL.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

*gives in* ;P


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

oh noes! someone else got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh noes! someone else got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awww snap! LOL. I just got a trade accepted for a $20 trade up to a bag I really like at the same exact time!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL Well that worked out then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG I'm super excited!!  I didn't think my bag was getting here until Tuesday.. So I'm sitting here at work yawning and the mail guy brings in this box!!!  YAAAAY  I'll take pics later &lt;3


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

Considering it's a Saturday, it has not been a bad trading day at all. Weekends on LBB are notoriously sucky. If I get the same amount of trading going on tomorrow I will consider it a successful LBB weekend, for once!


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please let me know if anyone wants to trade the brianfayye scarves for gorjana jewelry. I have the silk scarf and the pink one...


I just got the gorjana jackie if you're interested.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I'm super excited!!  I didn't think my bag was getting here until Tuesday.. So I'm sitting here at work yawning and the mail guy brings in this box!!!  YAAAAY  I'll take pics later &lt;3


 Yaaaaaay! Looking forward to seeing it all.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Considering it's a Saturday, it has not been a bad trading day at all. Weekends on LBB are notoriously sucky. If I get the same amount of trading going on tomorrow I will consider it a successful LBB weekend, for once!


I did get a few good trades this morning. I had the same $20 trade up offered as you but another offer got accepted first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately I also made a trading mistake that I refuse to ever make again, trading something I love for something that might be trading well &gt;:[

At least I'm the only one with that super cute cleopatra-esque taselly/fringey necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still very happy with my bag, but it looks like I'll be returning 3/6 of my items.   lol  All in all &lt;3 my bag and my robert rose necklace.  I'm staying away from ZAD for the foreseeable future. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

Can someone explain the basics to me? I've debated signing up, but haven't seen anything I'm really jonesing for. Should I wait til the next month or do they add new inventory often?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is SO much cute low priced jewelry right now. Super jealous!


 I KNOWWW. I would totally trade my bcbg clutch for a multi-item trade of the cute jewelry lol.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

They get new stuff in every Monday (I think) and on the 1st.  

Basically you get to select one item out of the gallery that you want or think will trade well (depending on how much trading you want to do) then you will get 2-4 random _mystery_ items.  Your bag will be valued at at least $100 retail regardless of what you pick.  

Once you check out (You still aren't charged until you ship your bag) you get to see those random _mystery_ items and whatever you don't like/want you trade with other people~  

The return process is great if you end up not liking what you get in the mail.  They will give you a refund or you can exchange it to get an additional item in your next bag.  This is a really fun/great subscription and I recommend it as I'm sure most who read this forum would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

It does look pretty cool and like a great way to expand accessories, which I want(not necessarily need lol) to do.. Is the swapping pretty easy?


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes.  Just don't try trading let's say... a lipgloss for a bag! (Unless it's those Sakroots wristlets/cosmetic bags).  Basically just be reasonable and you'll be surprised!


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 2, 2012)

You can trade anything for anything. Just today I've seen three shocking trades go through, you never know what someone might want at the last minute. Jump on in, the more the merrier!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone here have the Briannefaye silk scarf? What would you be willing to trade it + another item for, if anything?


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 2, 2012)

I swear. Sometime I'm going to do a super cheap bag and add Michael Marcus Geisha Girl polish and CanCan polish tossed in it. .......Like I need more polish.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

WHYYYY do I want to open another bag? This kind of thing should be illegal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2012)

YESSS, I finally got my hands on the tassel box satchel, and I am not giving it up. lol.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHYYYY do I want to open another bag? This kind of thing should be illegal.


 I know!   My bag isn't even shipped yet and I'm trying to plan what I want to open my next bag with immediately after.  My fiance is getting annoyed - but he isn't the one with the job! No say, he gets.  Plus my birthday is in two weeks, so I can do what I want XD.  Hoping one of my relatives will buy me a bag for my birthday so that I can trade through all of June!  Otherwise, this next one is my last one until July... at least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know!   My bag isn't even shipped yet and I'm trying to plan what I want to open my next bag with immediately after.  My fiance is getting annoyed - but he isn't the one with the job! No say, he gets.  Plus my birthday is in two weeks, so I can do what I want XD.  Hoping someone will buy me a bag for my birthday so that I can trade through all of June!  Otherwise, this next one is my last one until July... at least that is what I keep telling myself.


 lol I've cut myself off due to the sheer amount of stuff I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I could open a bag, trade, then cancel, but I feel like lbb stafff will frown about that.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 2, 2012)

I stupidly opened another one (my last just closed Thursday) but unless I get two very specific items I'll be cancelling it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stupidly opened another one (my last just closed Thursday) but unless I get two very specific items I'll be cancelling it.


 I opened and closed two in a week this past week, lol.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok, I finally broke down and joined! I'm really wanting the Nila Anthony Color Block bag so let me know if anyone is interested in a trade


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I've cut myself off due to the sheer amount of stuff I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I could open a bag, trade, then cancel, but I feel like lbb stafff will frown about that.


 You say that now... but would you really cancel if you had a whole bunch of items that you wanted when it came down to it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I'll hold off til next week..payday lol..but I am finding a few things that are starting to really pop out lol.. Let's hope I stay away and actually wait.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You say that now... but would you really cancel if you had a whole bunch of items that you wanted when it came down to it?


 idk, probably, lol, I have canceled bags out of guilt previously!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone have the R&amp;Em Mini Leopard Gig Crossbody?  I'm really wanting that bag!  Pretty much once I get that bag I will be shipping


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'll hold off til next week..payday lol..but I am finding a few things that are starting to really pop out lol.. Let's hope I stay away and actually wait.


 Yeah, that is what I said too. LOL Thankfully the last day to cancel is on payday so if it doesnt work out, I can cancel and if it does, I can pay for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk, probably, lol, I have canceled bags out of guilt previously!


 I almost did that with this bag, plus everyone in my house was sick.  I decided I opened the bag and I was gonna finish it!  Thankfully I kept it I really think I did much better this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just gotta stay away from opening more than I can afford. &gt;_&lt;

Plus their customer service was awesome and let me extend my trading time for two days.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

AAck...that's not helping lol.. I'm 'staying off this thread and away from the site for a few days..I really don't need to add another sub, especially with the price tag. But it's such a great idea/way to amass cute stuff.. How long is the cancel period good for? I've got 5 days til payday..I should make myself wait til next month lol



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what I said too. LOL Thankfully the last day to cancel is on payday so if it doesnt work out, I can cancel and if it does, I can pay for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe it's 7 days.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAck...that's not helping lol.. I'm 'staying off this thread and away from the site for a few days..I really don't need to add another sub, especially with the price tag. But it's such a great idea/way to amass cute stuff.. How long is the cancel period good for? I've got 5 days til payday..I should make myself wait til next month lol


 Cancel in 5 days, last day to trade in 7.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh my...Okay..I'll hold out til Monday and do a quickie membership, which seems like a better deal..would probably have to skip every other month, so I'm not breaking the bank between subs and regular purchases..Monday is my cave day! I think I'll just lurk around this thread til then lol


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone here have the Briannefaye silk scarf? What would you be willing to trade it + another item for, if anything?


 I have it...what name do you use on lbb?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 2, 2012)

So Deux Lux facebook page is giving out 20% coupon codes to everyone that instagrams them a photo of your favorite Deux Lux bag or wallet!


They have small felix duffles, satchels and toiletries bags on sale right now.

Just wanted to share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

I love 2 out of 3 items in my bag and the one thing I want to keep is the most popular item people want out of it. Of course!  LOL

I want to get rid of the speaker bag cause that is something I would NEVER use.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHYYYY do I want to open another bag? This kind of thing should be illegal.


 I'm right there with you. I have been looking into the combo's all day to see what I can come up with for an opening bag. Lets just say I have not been disappointed as much as I thought I would be. Sheesh. Must. Have. Willpower!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love 2 out of 3 items in my bag and the one thing I want to keep is the most popular item people want out of it. Of course!  LOL
> 
> I want to get rid of the speaker bag cause that is something I would NEVER use.


 The speaker bags are hit or miss. I got it in a two item trade for one bag and then when I had it got a few good two item trades. It was a gift so I couldn't let it go but I probably would have. Give it a day or two to see what kinds of offers it gets, If anything, use it as a trade up on a two item trade.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my...Okay..I'll hold out til Monday and do a quickie membership, which seems like a better deal..would probably have to skip every other month, so I'm not breaking the bank between subs and regular purchases..Monday is my cave day! I think I'll just lurk around this thread til then lol


 It is SO addicting. My bag just closed last night and I already have the itch to re-open. The trading is fun, frustrating and sometimes downright painful. But it is overall an awesome experience. My LBB motto is: "When in doubt, wait it out." LOL You have seven days so I open a bag 7 days before pay day. Which turns out to be every week. lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it...what name do you use on lbb?


 It's Mica M. but I meant what items you would be willing to trade for in general so I could try and get those to trade with you, after I get my main items.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Is anyone getting any BCBG Round watch + another item offers for anything they have? I'd be willing to give you a two item $84 trade (purse and low priced bracelet,) I really want that watch but I want to keep the same amount of items (hence the watch _plus_ another item- even if it's a cheap item!)


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been eyeing this subscription for some time now and not sure if I should give it a try.. I am subscribed to a lot of boxes. Is it worth the $50? Is there a promo code?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The speaker bags are hit or miss. I got it in a two item trade for one bag and then when I had it got a few good two item trades. It was a gift so I couldn't let it go but I probably would have. Give it a day or two to see what kinds of offers it gets, If anything, use it as a trade up on a two item trade.


 That's what I did, I offered up the earrings and the speaker bag for another bag I'd really like to have.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been eyeing this subscription for some time now and not sure if I should give it a try.. I am subscribed to a lot of boxes. Is it worth the $50? Is there a promo code?


 Yes. It is absolutely worth it IMO. The possibilities for the items you can get are literally endless. 

Yes. You can use Facebook10 if it is your first bag, I believe. If not you can troll YouTube and they usually have promo codes.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been eyeing this subscription for some time now and not sure if I should give it a try.. I am subscribed to a lot of boxes. Is it worth the $50? Is there a promo code?


 There is also a Klout perk you can claim to get a free item: http://klout.com/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone here gotten the ZAD Hammered Collar? I'm curious how wide it is. I have a pretty thick neck and dont want to get it if it is going to be too small.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 2, 2012)

I always have problems getting my klout claim to go through it always errors out every time I try to do it. Can anyone give me any advice on what I may be doing wrong.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always have problems getting my klout claim to go through it always errors out every time I try to do it. Can anyone give me any advice on what I may be doing wrong.


 Have your Facebook open when you do it and connect through your Facebook. It was doing the same thing to me then I just kept another window with it open. Try that out.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone here gotten the ZAD Hammered Collar? I'm curious how wide it is. I have a pretty thick neck and dont want to get it if it is going to be too small.


 If you look on the LBB YouTube, they show one of the girls with it on. She's kind of tiny and it fits her low on her neck.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always have problems getting my klout claim to go through it always errors out every time I try to do it. Can anyone give me any advice on what I may be doing wrong.


 I'm having the same issue and my FB window is open as well. I am going to try again in the morning and hope it works.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

oh crap! I got an awesome offer and I accidently hit pass! Grr!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh crap! I got an awesome offer and I accidently hit pass! Grr!


 Was it mine? I'll offer it again, if so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I figured you didn't like your bag so I'd give you two pieces of jewelry to mess with over 4 days.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was it mine? I'll offer it again, if so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I figured you didn't like your bag so I'd give you two pieces of jewelry to mess with over 4 days.


 Oh yes! It was! I sent you an offer but I loved the one you offered!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

So I totally just talked my friend into opening a new bag. That's a good reason to open another one for myself, right? Help her through the process? LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yes! It was! I sent you an offer but I loved the one you offered!


 Sent again. Do not go down to 2 items, it's so hard to get 3 again unless you are willing to part with your bag. lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy hell, I got the aqua woven hobo bag (and inherited something like 85 trade offers, so I will be slogging through those in a little while)!  I gave up two items, and it looks like I lost half the value of my bag (although that purse is *not* priced correctly on LBB, so it's not really that much of a drop, if at all), but it's worth it.  The more I think about it, the more I realize I can really do without it, so I'll be happy to let it go for the right trade, but I *really* didn't want that necklace, and that perfume rollerball does *not* work for me (thank you, Sephora testers), but it does give me grabby hands.  I would rather swap for things I would be willing to keep if I'm unable to trade anything else rather than trying to swap for things that will trade well in the future.  It currently contains three out of eight things in my LBB Loves list!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sent again. Do not go down to 2 items, it's so hard to get 3 again unless you are willing to part with your bag. lol.


 Thank you!!!! I appreciate the heads up!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!! I appreciate the heads up!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually had a bag with only two items once. 



 It was higher value because of the things it was but still, I traded myself into a corner. lol. Good luck!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG nice bag Viv!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright so I totally caved. Dammit! Heres my opening bag:


















That roller ball is getting some awesome trades offers. Wow.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG nice bag Viv!


 Thanks! You see why I couldn't pass it up?!?! Ugh, *eyes budget speculatively*


----------



## Smidget (Jun 2, 2012)

Shipped... YAY!  Got two of the Mirror wall decals because I'm sure I'll need more than one package.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh nice!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Is anyone getting three item offers for any bags? I really want to split my bag again but passed up all of my offers early this morning D:


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one three item offer for my BCBG clutch but the stuff is really undesirable.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone getting three item offers for any bags? I really want to split my bag again but passed up all of my offers early this morning D:


 what type of bag do you have, I'm thinking about trading three of my items up for a bag


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what type of bag do you have, I'm thinking about trading three of my items up for a bag


 Mine is this one: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2005/nila-anthony-shoulder-bag

If you don't like that one I'm trying to trade down to find a bag that anyone with the watches (how the 30+ people with watches are being so stingy is beyond me) might trade me for, so if you like another bag below $70 I can try to get it for you- though a three item trade would probably get snatched up even without me so you don't worry about waiting for me! :]


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey ladies! Quick Question...

Which of these two bangles would get better trade offers?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 3, 2012)

In my experience, all of the neon bangles are tough to trade.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! Quick Question...
> 
> Which of these two bangles would get better trade offers?


the colored one I believe, I had awful luck with the neon bangles but that might have changed in the last few days.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll hang on to the colored one then (for now, lol). Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you're all having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

A feature I think would be cool is a lock function. Basically if you know for a fact you will not trade super awesome thing A, lock it down so no one can make trade offers on it. Essentially removes it from play and people don't waste time on offers.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 3, 2012)

I posted more photos of my LBB haul in the picture thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A feature I think would be cool is a lock function. Basically if you know for a fact you will not trade super awesome thing A, lock it down so no one can make trade offers on it. Essentially removes it from play and people don't waste time on offers.


I agree! That is a feature they _neeeed_ so that we know what's actually available :]


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is this one: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2005/nila-anthony-shoulder-bag
> 
> If you don't like that one I'm trying to trade down to find a bag that anyone with the watches (how the 30+ people with watches are being so stingy is beyond me) might trade me for, so if you like another bag below $70 I can try to get it for you- though a three item trade would probably get snatched up even without me so you don't worry about waiting for me! :]


 I had that bag to start with sorry! Good luck with trading it though!


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 3, 2012)

:&gt;


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! That is a feature they _neeeed_ so that we know what's actually available :]


 I have a necklace that I *love* and it's been the most popular item so far. Pretty much the only thing that would pry it out of my hands is one of my fave purses and I so do not see that happening.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh I'm still kicking myself for trading down from my scarf. I honestly don't need another scarf but I've been coveting that one since they put it up in the gallery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm suffering from a major dilemma! I have the Nila Tassel Box Satchel which I love but someone offered me the Nila Color Block Satchel in yellow/green/purple. I'm tempted but I'm afraid I'll never get it back!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm suffering from a major dilemma! I have the Nila Tassel Box Satchel which I love but someone offered me the Nila Color Block Satchel in yellow/green/purple. I'm tempted but I'm afraid I'll never get it back!


 Oh man, I would kill for the Nila color block bag! That is the one bag that would have me empty my entire bag this instant. 

I'm jealous you even have the opportunity to get it!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 3, 2012)

what kind of trades does the BCBG mint mini crossbody have?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh I get such good offers for my Nica bag and I wish I these people were trying to trade for all of the bags! I would take a two item $60 trade in a heartbeat!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

How are the trades for the Kenneth Jay Lane Resin Bangle with Studs?

Never mind I just went ahead and traded down like a crazy person.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are the trades for the Kenneth Jay Lane Resin Bangle with Studs?
> 
> Never mind I just went ahead and traded down like a crazy person.


 Those are so tiny!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are so tiny!


the clutches? That's okay! I need a nice clutch for the wedding season hahaha! :] I hope I can trade up, I should have just traded down to a $68 bag I _really really _wanted- or the glittery tink necklace!

Either way I'm probably just going to end up losing out on a chance to have a few more small items I like just to get that watch- and because I actually need almost everything in my bag (I don't have any nice blushes, waterproof mascara, or brushes for foundation) &gt;____&lt;

This LBB is kind of like my beauty startup kit- I think I've been very fortunate with trading, but still not as fortunate as others (what I wouldn't give to have four blushes and a bag all at once!) hehehe


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the clutches? That's okay! I need a nice clutch for the wedding season hahaha! :] I hope I can trade up, I should have just traded down to a $68 bag I _really_ wanted- or the glittery tink necklace!


 No, I meant the bracelets. I think they are cute but no way they'd ever fit on me.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, I meant the bracelets. I think they are cute but no way they'd ever fit on me.


oh! Yeah, I have man hands so non stretchy bracelets and bracelets that have no clasp are a no-go for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus I have way too many bracelets!

I think I might give up my kabuki brush to try and get a piece of Disney Couture! :]

By the way if anyone wants that sequin Big Buddah clutch it's on sale for $32 with free shipping on endless: http://www.endless.com/BIG-BUDDHA-TAO-Tao-Clutch/dp/B005HHJ4V2


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a cargo blush stick, but I Really really want two bracelets for it! I love the All the Rage 2 Row Glam bracelet, and the blue and white double seed bead bracelet.

I wish there was a way to put out an offer with one item that you have for two that you really want! It's so frustrating that that's not an option.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone here know how the trades for watches are? I want to know if I even have a chance before getting too attached to the idea


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 3, 2012)

When I had the Mint BCBG one they were really good, of corse lots of lowball offers as well. Then again that was three weeks ago, and day to day things change so much.


----------



## Audiobec (Jun 3, 2012)

How do the xelaÂ aroma diffusers for $30 trade? Â No matter how I change my quiz answers, I always end up with those. Even if I pick the exact opposite choices, lol. Â Makes me wonder how much that really matters. Â But I can't use it (headaches) and I'm worried about opening a bag with it and not having it trade. Do they trade well? Â How about the RJ graziano jewelry for $45? Â are those good trading items? Â This would be my first bag, so I'm not really sure what's a hot item. Â Plus, any pointers would be REALLY appreciated. Â Thank you!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. It is absolutely worth it IMO. The possibilities for the items you can get are literally endless.
> 
> Yes. You can use Facebook10 if it is your first bag, I believe. If not you can troll YouTube and they usually have promo codes.


 Thank you, I am going to give it a try this week, I believe I read new selections come out on Monday.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is also a Klout perk you can claim to get a free item: http://klout.com/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag


 Thats awesome Thanks. I will finally be joining the LBB fun. I have watched you ladies have all the fun



 since this thread opened. I am very excited


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone interested in the sparkly Tink necklace? I'd like to trade it for a decent 2 item trade (I'd looove if one of the items was Cargo shadow or blush, or Lavanila rollerball) or I'd trade ti for the white phantom watch. Just let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats awesome Thanks. I will finally be joining the LBB fun. I have watched you ladies have all the fun
> 
> ...


 PM me your name and I will follow you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do the xela aroma diffusers for $30 trade?  No matter how I change my quiz answers, I always end up with those. Even if I pick the exact opposite choices, lol.  Makes me wonder how much that really matters.  But I can't use it (headaches) and I'm worried about opening a bag with it and not having it trade. Do they trade well?  How about the RJ graziano jewelry for $45?  are those good trading items?  This would be my first bag, so I'm not really sure what's a hot item.  Plus, any pointers would be REALLY appreciated.  Thank you!


 The quiz is a waste of time. They throw the same things in all the bags when the first choice is about the same value, it may change slightly to significantly when the price difference is larger. So try different things of different prices. Also it will completely change after awhile, I'm thinking something like every couple of hours. So if you don't like what they are choosing for your bag just wait awhile and try again later. The $45 Graziano jewelry is hard to trade up, if you're lucky you can trade sideways to something that does trade up or gets 2 item trades. I have a feeling the diffusers don't trade well. I can't imagine too many people really want them, but I haven't ever had them in my bag, so I don't know.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone here know how the trades for watches are? I want to know if I even have a chance before getting too attached to the idea


The offers for the gold watch are pretty ridiculous. Some really really nice offers..


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I had the Mint BCBG one they were really good, of corse lots of lowball offers as well. Then again that was three weeks ago, and day to day things change so much.


Thank you, did you like it in real life?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome Bridgette! You got the sparkly think!! I cannot wait to see mine. Great haul!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats awesome Thanks. I will finally be joining the LBB fun. I have watched you ladies have all the fun
> 
> ...


 No problemo! Glad you're joining us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 3, 2012)

I got the Street Level black animal tote with a two item trade last night. I must have put out 200 trades. I'm really surprised that one went through considering one of my items was a $45 RJ bracelet. I'm really torn, I don't know if I should keep it or not. I really don't need another purse but the offers on it aren't that great. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not going after a huge LBB this time, my main thing to get was the Tonga I started with that is $29 anywhere I go to buy it, so I decided to start an LBB with it and see what I could make the $30 extra it was going to cost me (sales tax in CA makes LBB more, booooo) turn into. One of my main goals was to get to one of the two Street Level pocket totes. Got the orange one this morning. Yaaay. SO pretty for the summer. I own no vivid colored handbags. Animal print, yes, vivid colors, no.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 3, 2012)

So someone is offering me the pink 12 dollar fireball earrings for my ali khan feather earrings..do the fireballs trade well? I'm not attached to either item.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 3, 2012)

> I'm not going after a huge LBB this time, my main thing to get was the Tonga I started with that is $29 anywhere I go to buy it, so I decided to start an LBB with it and see what I could make the $30 extra it was going to cost me (sales tax in CA makes LBB more, booooo) turn into. One of my main goals was to get to one of the two Street Level pocket totes. Got the orange one this morning. Yaaay. SO pretty for the summer. I own no vivid colored handbags. Animal print, yes, vivid colors, no.Â


 So wait, how much is your total, tax shipping etc?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So wait, how much is your total, tax shipping etc?


 $58.90. I just round it up to $59 in my mind.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone interested in the sparkly Tink necklace? I'd like to trade it for a decent 2 item trade (I'd looove if one of the items was Cargo shadow or blush, or Lavanila rollerball) or I'd trade ti for the white phantom watch. Just let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Will you trade it for the silver skull bracelet and the Lavanila rollerball?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

The good part of LBB being in So Cali is I pretty much get my package the day after it ships. The extra $5ish sucks though.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 3, 2012)

> The good part of LBB being in So Cali is I pretty much get my package the day after it ships. The extra $5ish sucks though.Â


 Ohhhh, okay. That's not been considering the fast shipping. I have to wait over a week. It's excruciating.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So someone is offering me the pink 12 dollar fireball earrings for my ali khan feather earrings..do the fireballs trade well? I'm not attached to either item.


 Oh I love the feather earrings! I am on the look out for those myself but only have the Snake Embossed Hoops to offer which are also $12


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I love the feather earrings! I am on the look out for those myself but only have the Snake Embossed Hoops to offer which are also $12


 Trade up by little bits. Find something you like a bit more for $14, trade to that if you can, and keep moving up. You just may get those earrings! Make sure you offer the earrings you have now for them. You NEVER know what someone wants on LBB.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Trade up by little bits. Find something you like a bit more for $14, trade to that if you can, and keep moving up. You just may get those earrings! Make sure you offer the earrings you have now for them. You NEVER know what someone wants on LBB.


 I've been doing that. I just scored another necklace I wanted so now 3 of the 4 items in my bag are items I wanted. Just trying to trade the earrings now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh man Kayla, I wish that offer you made on my orange tote was on my speaker bag. I'd give it to you. lol. I'm looking for a decent two item trade on it. Not a crazy one, Betsey or Tink with a really cheap other item, like a nail polish.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Street Level black animal tote with a two item trade last night. I must have put out 200 trades. I'm really surprised that one went through considering one of my items was a $45 RJ bracelet.
> 
> I'm really torn, I don't know if I should keep it or not. I really don't need another purse but the offers on it aren't that great. Decisions, decisions.


 That's not really that surprising since that bag doesn't trade well the person was probably glad to get rid of it for a two item trade, even when the other items don't trade all that great. It's easier to trade with many things, a few expensive things really limits you in what you can do. So, if you have items that don't trade, one great way to get rid of them and get things you want is to offer them in two item trades, since more is always better. This works best for big items that don't trade, but that you want to keep, like Gorjana jewelry or that bag.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

Ooooh, there is a new necklace that is tempting me from the one I have been protecting from day 1!  LOL


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 3, 2012)

> That's not really that surprising since that bag doesn't trade well the person was probably glad to get rid of it for a two item trade, even when the other items don't trade all that great. It's easier to trade with many things, a few expensive things really limits you in what you can do. So, if you have items that don't trade, one great way to get rid of them and get things you want is to offer them in two item trades, since more is always better. This works best for big items that don't trade, but that you want to keep, like Gorjana jewelry or that bag.


 I really like the bag, even if other people don't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Trading up the two items I had wasn't working at all. Plus I made a few big mistakes early in this bag so I'm pretty happy with what I have now. I'm probably going to ship soon unless they add something tomorrow that I have to have. Next time I open a bag I'm going for quantity. It will be different for me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good part of LBB being in So Cali is I pretty much get my package the day after it ships. The extra $5ish sucks though.


You are lucky! I have a bag that closed last Tuesday that won't get here until this Thursday. Oh well, it slows me down in terms of ordering, because I wait until I get a bag to make sure I don't want to return any of the items before opening another one. I actually clicked "skip" for this month!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

hmmm... going to take a risk I think. LBB is all about the gamble. lol.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm... going to take a risk I think. LBB is all about the gamble. lol.


 I agree! I just offered up the necklace that's been so popular for one that is similar to one I fell in love with in Seattle last week. Here is hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the bag, even if other people don't.


 That's actually a good place to be. I like when the things I want don't trade well, it makes it so much easier for me to get them and you probably did well getting rid of some other things that weren't trading for you that you didn't want.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 3, 2012)

> Thank you, did you like it in real life?


 Yes, but i think it looks silly on my wrist. Apparently my wrists are ridiculously small, so the bow is all you see. I've posted pictures in the other thread if you want to see


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

How well are the Ali Khan New York Feather Earrings trading?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

Speaking of small wrists, mine are small as well, and that Carol D. pink pearly/gold bracelet is almost too big! I have it on the tightest it can go and it's still a bit too big, but not so ridiculous I want to return it. Something to keep in mine. I'm lucky that I have large skinny hands (I'm almost 6' tall) or else I think it would seriously slip right off. I'm going to snip the extender chain off of mine because it looks silly dangling all long and random from my bracelet.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear. Neither of the two people with the betsey bow earrings are active this weekend. Grrrrrr


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

I think a good feature would be a news section where we could see bags that are closing soon, coupled with a counter for each item (like "1 out of 7" or "last in stock!")

It would promote a lot of last minute trades! I do think It might be kind of annoying to get pummeled with offers at the last minute but I think it would still be rewarding; if someone saw that a bag with the last of their favorite item was closing, they would be more inclined to trade down just to have that item.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a good feature would be a news section where we could see bags that are closing soon, coupled with a counter for each item (like "1 out of 7" or "last in stock!")
> 
> It would promote a lot of last minute trades! I do think It might be kind of annoying to get pummeled with offers at the last minute but I think it would still be rewarding; if someone saw that a bag with the last of their favorite item was closing, they would be more inclined to trade down just to have that item.


 I LOVELOVE that idea!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a good feature would be a news section where we could see bags that are closing soon, coupled with a counter for each item (like "1 out of 7" or "last in stock!")
> 
> It would promote a lot of last minute trades! I do think It might be kind of annoying to get pummeled with offers at the last minute but I think it would still be rewarding; if someone saw that a bag with the last of their favorite item was closing, they would be more inclined to trade down just to have that item.


 Agreed!!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

How do the diffusers trade? Do you guys think I could get a blush or that green scarf with a diffuser??


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, my gamble paid off. I now have my pocket tote, my tonga, the deux lux wallet, and one thing to trade around. I could not be happier about those three items!!! If someone wants the Ali Khan $25 ring I have, I already have it IRL (and am in love with it, so gorgeous), and I will take a two nail polish trade for it, or a two $10 item trade for it, if you want it.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, I wish I could just b;ock certain offers. So tired of being offered that fringe blue/pink bag!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I wish I could just b;ock certain offers. So tired of being offered that fringe blue/pink bag!!


 Some girl said in person it was the size of her hand, and that she has small hands.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I wish I could just b;ock certain offers. So tired of being offered that fringe blue/pink bag!!


LOL me too! I wish people were trying to trade the colorblock totes or gold watches like that- there's 20+ people with the tote and 30+ with the watch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL me too! I wish people were trying to trade the colorblock totes or gold watches like that- there's 20+ people with the tote and 30+ with the watch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


and no one seems to be budging with the watch lol I've offered some crazy trades and they must not be appealing to any of them


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

Now that I want to trade the necklace everyone was making offers on, I can't find a single person to take it in a trade I really want to do!  LOL


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope tomorrow and tuesday are super active. My bag closes Tuesday afternoon! :[


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

My bag as of right now:





I really want to trade both Ali Khan items for the Sparkly Tink, but I doubt that will happen, lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag as of right now:
> 
> ...


 Try it!!! There's like 7 people with that tink necklace and a lot of people _love_ Ali Khan. :]

oh quick edit: Don't expect an immediate trade or pass, I've still only have 1 person with the necklace do anything at all- and that offer has been open for a few hours now! &gt;___&lt;


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try it!!! There's like 7 people with that tink necklace and a lot of people _love_ Ali Khan. :]
> 
> oh quick edit: Don't expect an immediate trade or pass- I've still only have 1 person with the necklace do anything at all &gt;___&lt;


 Yeah, I've noticed some people with 'big ticket' items have been inactive. I think I'll put in a trade for it tomorrow just in case there is something new I like better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought I read on one of the posts that the give a sneak peak for the new items on Sunday, is that accurate? What time do they put up the new items on Monday? Thx for ur help. This will b my first LBB and I'm not familiar with the tips n tricks


----------



## VivGee (Jun 3, 2012)

> I thought I read on one of the posts that the give a sneak peak for the new items on Sunday, is that accurate? What time do they put up the new items on Monday? Thx for ur help. This will b my first LBB and I'm not familiar with the tips n tricks


 Sneak peak is usually 6PM PST, items go in the gallery like 1AM PST.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak peak is usually 6PM PST, items go in the gallery like 1AM PST.


 Thank you...


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how the Phantom Kr3w watches are trading?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh wow, some of the new items are cute!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

There are EIGHT vanilla lavender perfumes floating around now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope in the next two days a lot of people get the passionfruit, and grapefruit (I already have a coconut perfume!)

I went a little trade crazy because I neeeed a piece of Disney Couture, but then I came to my senses and cancelled all of my crazy trades hahaha, I'll just try to trade up and risk having to just buy a DC piece some other time. I would _love_ to buy their perfume tower necklace or anything snow white or cinderella themed :] So glad LBB introduced me to all these wonderful brands!

whoops- I guess my LBB was glitched, it keeps going between saying there are one, four, and eight lavender vanillas.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my god my LBB is freaking out- it just sent a random trade offer out and I can't find which item it offered because I didn't select anything. I don't want to lose any of my stuff! :[


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my god my LBB is freaking out- it just sent a random trade offer out and I can't find which item it offered because I didn't select anything. I don't want to lose any of my stuff! :[


 Oh no, hope it sorts itself out quickly!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how does one cancel? I was poking around and I didn't see anything.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, how does one cancel? I was poking around and I didn't see anything.


You have to contact customer service either via live chat, email, or phone. I think my stuff is sorted but I'm scared to leave the computer now lol


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 3, 2012)

Which should I keep?  I have the Disney Wish neckace and someone is offering me sparkling Tink?  Not sure which I like more.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my current bag, thank you everyone who talked me into staying for this long! I have about 3 days so who knows what it might look like


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Is anyone getting a two item Melie Bianco floral (in red) clutch offer + another item offer? I'll offer you a three item $92 trade with the clutch, a diffuser, and a pair of cheap earrings.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone know which is trading better the Ali Khan New York Stone Detail Ring, or the double feather one?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm trying to get the Wish necklace- what items should I try to get to trade for it? I can't get any handbags so what else in the gallery would work??


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know which is trading better the Ali Khan New York Stone Detail Ring, or the double feather one?


They're not trading as well as they were last week, I had the feather one (which everyone was obsessed with) and I couldn't trade up at all.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 3, 2012)

omg look at this girl's bag!!! http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/11670


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg look at this girl's bag!!! http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/11670


Dying of jealousy right now. Some people deserve special LBB badges or something lol- like Leilani and Rilee!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg look at this girl's bag!!! http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/11670


 I wonder how many items she started with. I don't think it was only 3 ... if she did then that is insane!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 3, 2012)

I was so proud of my 8 items from my last bag. She puts us all to shame! lol


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! That's insane!


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 3, 2012)

What is your little black bag profile I have the wish necklace and will take a look to see if you have anything I want to trade it for.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

On the charms, are loves considered favorites?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is your little black bag profile I have the wish necklace and will take a look to see if you have anything I want to trade it for.


I kind of really love my bag right now, so I'll just buy it off of LBB some other time. Thanks though!! :]


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone have the Robert Rose Half Moon Bib Necklace? I'm willing to trade either of my necklaces for them. This piece is close to one I saw in Seattle last week and couldn't bring home so I would love to trade for this if I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to get the Wish necklace- what items should I try to get to trade for it? I can't get any handbags so what else in the gallery would work??


 Actually the Melie Bianco red floral foldover is getting quite a few wish necklace offers


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually the Melie Bianco red floral foldover is getting quite a few wish necklace offers


Yeah, I have that but I don't want to give it up yet! I'm just going to try and trade my way up. If I get up high enough and it's gone I'll just try and get a Betsey piece since I've never had BJ jewelry either :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have the Robert Rose Half Moon Bib Necklace? I'm willing to trade either of my necklaces for them. This piece is close to one I saw in Seattle last week and couldn't bring home so I would love to trade for this if I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I get it I'll trade you for the tassel necklace, but I don't know if I'll be able to trade that far up yet. Keep trying, someone else may accept your offer! :]


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 3, 2012)

I really want that floral foldover I passed up an offer for one earlier for my wish necklace and am kicking myself over it now....


----------



## Pancua (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I get it I'll trade you for the tassel necklace, but I don't know if I'll be able to trade that far up yet. Keep trying, someone else may accept your offer! :]


 Thanks, I'm trying to wheel and deal for it as well!  I'll let you know if I get it. Apparently there is only one so I am trying not to get my heart set on it too much.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 3, 2012)

Just closed my bag a day early after getting 3 bags I really wanted. Can't figure out how to get the pictures of items but here's what I closed with:

1- R&amp;Em Mini Brooke Satchel
2- Street Level Front Zip Shoulder Bag (bk)
3- Nica Celia Cross Body


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want that floral foldover I passed up an offer for one earlier for my wish necklace and am kicking myself over it now....


 I have one that I'm willing to trade away. What's your lbb name/profile?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my current bag, thank you everyone who talked me into staying for this long! I have about 3 days so who knows what it might look like


 so jealous of your gorjana and wallet! 

i'm tempted to open another bag already 0.o


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 4, 2012)

my little black bag is just my name Jennifer Luscombe , probably should have been more creative about that.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my little black bag is just my name Jennifer Luscombe , probably should have been more creative about that.


 I've accepted, enjoy the wallet!


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the trade. I think that my bag is just about perfect now. 

Items in My Bag (4)





Melie Bianco

Floral Foldover Clutch
$ 50
RETAIL

Now viewing
(26)




Betsey Johnson

House Necklace
$ 65
RETAIL

View trade offers
(3)




Present Time

Bump iPhone Case 4/4S
$ 26
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Betsey Johnson

Frog and Key Necklace
$ 68
RETAIL

View trade offers
(2)


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 4, 2012)

thank you for the trade.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how many items she started with. I don't think it was only 3 ... if she did then that is insane!


 I've been following her, she didn't start with 3 items. Last month she got like 5 purses or something and when she opened her bag she had more then 3, I think she returned a few purses and had exchange credit.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 4, 2012)

Rawr I really want a pair of those Betsy Johnson Mismatched Bow Earrings, but whoever has them won't budge T-T


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how many items she started with. I don't think it was only 3 ... if she did then that is insane!


 She's been on there at least 2 months, and has had regular bags before this. I know from trading that she's been on there awhile and has had at least a few bags. So I'm certain that the reason that bag is so huge is because of returns! She is a really good trader, she always had TONS of offers out on everything.

The problem with the returns going into a new bag is that you still have to pay for the new bag too. So my bag has 9 items, but it's not really THAT amazing of a deal once you factor in the fact that I already paid $58 for those items before. So it's $116 for my bag this month instead of the $58, I just happened to have paid part of it before. [i returned a whole bag because I didn't like anything in it once I saw it all in person]

So I'm really only saving about $80 instead of how much it says on the site.


----------



## GypsyHeart (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi ladies, I decided to enter the Stylist Challenge. I'd love for you to take a look at my entry, and if you are so inclined would appreciate any Likes you could give it. Thank you! &lt;


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

Hardly any new stuff in the gallery...I'm disappointed!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a cargo blush stick, but I Really really want two bracelets for it! I love the All the Rage 2 Row Glam bracelet, and the blue and white double seed bead bracelet.
> 
> I wish there was a way to put out an offer with one item that you have for two that you really want! It's so frustrating that that's not an option.


 YES, there are so many things I would trade for two smaller items, it frustrates me to no end.


----------



## Audiobec (Jun 4, 2012)

> The quiz is a waste of time. They throw the same things in all the bags when the first choice is about the same value, it may change slightly to significantly when the price difference is larger. So try different things of different prices. Also it will completely change after awhile, I'm thinking something like every couple of hours. So if you don't like what they are choosing for your bag just wait awhile and try again later. The $45 Graziano jewelry is hard to trade up, if you're lucky you can trade sideways to something that does trade up or gets 2 item trades. I have a feeling the diffusers don't trade well. I can't imagine too many people really want them, but I haven't ever had them in my bag, so I don't know.


 Thank you for the advice. I was just able to get back on, and they did give me different options. Except for one item (of course the one I'm dying to get, lol). It's still got one of the same items, but now with a $50 candle. So swapped a diffuser for a candle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'd be okay getting left with this if I had to. It is pretty. Btw does anyone know what those bcbg ribbon watches look like in person? They're so adorable but I have tiny wrists and can't picture how they'd look. Thank you! (link removed by mod. You will be able to add to a signature line once you get 10 posts. You can also advertise your blog in the Link you Blog thread.)


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh. Are those darn mismatch bow earrings still available in the opening gallery? The two people with hem aren't budging and I opened this bag mainly for them and one other item ( that I decided and didn't like so much after all)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh. Are those darn mismatch bow earrings still available in the opening gallery? The two people with hem aren't budging and I opened this bag mainly for them and one other item ( that I decided and didn't like so much after all)


 What's your user name? Maybe we can salvage the bag for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Meanwhile, I will take a look in the gallery.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh. Are those darn mismatch bow earrings still available in the opening gallery? The two people with hem aren't budging and I opened this bag mainly for them and one other item ( that I decided and didn't like so much after all)


 Yes, they are still available. They are marked as new.


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a gorjana necklace worth 70 bucks but everyone is offering me  things that are like 20-30 bucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a gorjana necklace worth 70 bucks but everyone is offering me  things that are like 20-30 bucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Someone told me earlier that high priced jewelery (above 50-ish) doesn't trade well at all. Plus most of the new people won't be that interested in Gorjana, and a lot of the comments on the Gorjana products are complaining about how small they are.

Plus, I'm sure as bags are ending (like mine!) people get really desperate. Like I didn't want to trade this diffuser (it's the last of two, and I even asked my boyfriend which one he would like :'[) but I _want_ a Disney Couture piece :[

*I guess the comments I'm thinking of are from one of the lower priced Gorjana piece (probably the tinsley.) When I had a $60 Gorjana I got really lucky and traded it for a bag, but typically you'll need to go down in price if you want to trade a bag for an expensive peice of jewelery.


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

Autumn- I just had a good offer and I passed it by mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Crap! I wanted to press accept and passed it instead

I'm not into Gorjano either. I should have known better. Sigh


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

I dont get this error, "This item is not currently available for trade. Nobody has this item in their bag". Especially when the item is in someone's new bag.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumn- I just had a good offer and I passed it by mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Do you remember what the item was? Maybe you trade it that way?


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you remember what the item was? Maybe you trade it that way?


 It was a 2 item trade so it was harder to figure out who offered it.

All's well that ends well though. Someone just traded their Betsey house necklace for it ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a 2 item trade so it was harder to figure out who offered it.
> 
> All's well that ends well though. Someone just traded their Betsey house necklace for it ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Yay! Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Should I wait all seven days? Have any of you had crazy trades on day 7? I feel like I either want a Disney Couture piece, a rollerball, or the Briannefaye silk scarf.

The people with the Briannefaye scarf aren't trading down _at all_, and I don't even like it that much anymore. There's a ton of people with DC pieces but I'm not in that prices range yet, and the people with the rollerballs haven't realized that by the end of this week the trading pool is going to be soooo saturated with them. There were already eight people with the lavender last night, and six with the vanilla this morning!

I think I'm just agitated because I want to just close my bag with no jewelery and no items that I wouldn't want


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay! Glad it worked out for you!


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a 2 item trade so it was harder to figure out who offered it.
> 
> All's well that ends well though. Someone just traded their Betsey house necklace for it ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Awesome! Betsey should trade really well. :] I actually do like a few gorjana pieces but they're a bit notorious for being tiny, albeit well made.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

My first bag hasn't even shipped, and i already opened a new bag, hahaha.

However, I'm really not that happy with it, so I'm considering canceling, and just buying the Ali Khan bracelet outright from Macy's.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first bag hasn't even shipped, and i already opened a new bag, hahaha.
> 
> However, I'm really not that happy with it, so I'm considering canceling, and just buying the Ali Khan bracelet outright from Macy's.


I LOVE that bracelet! I've been trying to get my hands on it ever since it came out!


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, since I'm probably cancelling, make a reasonable offer so they don't get suspicious, and it's alllllll yours.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I wait all seven days? Have any of you had crazy trades on day 7? I feel like I either want a Disney Couture piece, a rollerball, or the Briannefaye silk scarf.
> 
> ...


Reposting because my post got lost in new posts- Do I stay all 7 days and hope for crazy trades? I had my best trades all happen in one day, so I feel like I should wait, but I don't want to end with an item I don't want while waiting on someone to trade me :[


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, since I'm probably cancelling, make a reasonable offer so they don't get suspicious, and it's alllllll yours.


are you getting any decent offers for the lavanila?


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, since I'm probably cancelling, make a reasonable offer so they don't get suspicious, and it's alllllll yours.


Omg thanks! I just offered you the zad hammered necklace for it, it also retails for $24!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Reposting because my post got lost in new posts- Do I stay all 7 days and hope for crazy trades? I had my best trades all happen in one day, so I feel like I should wait, but I don't want to end with an item I don't want while waiting on someone to trade me :[


 If you have your perfect bag, I'd close out. This is my first bag though so I dont have a lot of experience.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

It's basically all nail polish and nail wraps, so in my opinion, no. I've been trying to trade it for another Lavanila product for a few days, but so far, no takers.

Everyone is super lowballing me for the clutch, too.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, since I'm probably cancelling, make a reasonable offer so they don't get suspicious, and it's alllllll yours.


Thank you so much! let me know if I can ever do any lbb favors for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. You just made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

No problem, lady! Enjoy!

Also, whoever just offered me the color block necklace for the clutch, I'm sorry, I clicked the wrong thing!

Re-offer if you can, and I'll accept it.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Reposting because my post got lost in new posts- Do I stay all 7 days and hope for crazy trades? I had my best trades all happen in one day, so I feel like I should wait, but I don't want to end with an item I don't want while waiting on someone to trade me :[


whats the fun in closing early?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love trading all 7 days...and it also helps me from getting tempted to buy another bag. When my bag closes I go into serious trading withdrawal, so I try and trade all 7 days to get it out of my system lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> whats the fun in closing early?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I have a 1 day and 8 hours left! I'm just worried about not loving everything in my bag, especially since I worked really hard to get everything. I actually didn't plan on getting another LBB until december. I don't depend on getting exchange credits because it's more likely that I'll have to skip LBB then actually get one, although it was way more cost efficient this month for me to get an LBB then to go out and buy a clutch, a mascara, and a perfume like I had planned! :] There's no way I'd be able to get more than one a month.

Has anyone found a coupon code for existing subscribers?? It's $60 a month for me because of sales tax and shipping ;___;


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Lots of people are going to be insulted by my trade offers, I can feel it coming! I just want to see if I can get anything good out of the items that have 20+ people who have them, and the items that I think people would see in their bag while it was closing and go "I really don't want that!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, I did trade Kelsey three amazing items for that pink watch. Yes, I could have just closed my LBB and opened up another one for that watch, but I didn't want to. LOL. Don't judge me. 






I lost my MIIIND as soon as I saw it. It matches all of my Hello Kitty stuff. This kitty NEEDED it!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I did trade Kelsey three amazing items for that pink watch. Yes, I could have just closed my LBB and opened up another one for that watch, but I didn't want to. LOL. Don't judge me.
> 
> ...


LOL When I saw it I was like "Oh boy anyone who loves pink is going to go crazy for that watch!" It's so cute! :]


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL When I saw it I was like "Oh boy anyone who loves pink is going to go crazy for that watch!" It's so cute! :]


 I was dying as soon as I saw it. I was like, "FRAAAAAAAAK, WHAT DO I DO?!" First I tried to give up my bag. *Passed* Then I tried to give up different combos that included the wallet. *Passed* So I was like, "I'm going hardcore right MEOW". *Accepted* LOL. Thanks Kelsey! 





That said, I will give up my bag to anyone with nice Betsey + one other item.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lots of people are going to be insulted by my trade offers, I can feel it coming! I just want to see if I can get anything good out of the items that have 20+ people who have them, and the items that I think people would see in their bag while it was closing and go "I really don't want that!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know how you feel. We all do it! I just traded up $30 from $15 to $45 so it is possible!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

Preferably, the Love Birds necklace or the rose drop earrings + another item.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

So this is my current bag with one day to go. What do you guys think of it? I'm not super in love with the dauplaise rings


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

I have only three items but my retail value is still $192 and I love all three things. I'm just waaay too Betsey and pink stuff obsessed for my own good. 



 I refuse to give up that Tonga blush though. I've had some nice, two item, almost $40, trade offers on it. Not budging. It was my entire reason for getting this LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this is my current bag with one day to go. What do you guys think of it? I'm not super in love with the dauplaise rings


 Uh, jelly, I want that necklace. lol. I have the earrings on it's way to meee.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

The person who has the Half Moon bib necklace hasn't done anything with my trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want that necklace sooooo bad!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 4, 2012)

Definitely wait the 7 days! I had offers that I totally forgot i had made, go through after like 3 days, and that happens a lot.


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was dying as soon as I saw it. I was like, "FRAAAAAAAAK, WHAT DO I DO?!" First I tried to give up my bag. *Passed* Then I tried to give up different combos that included the wallet. *Passed* So I was like, "I'm going hardcore right MEOW". *Accepted* LOL. Thanks Kelsey!
> ...


 No problem. Love that wallet! I got the watch specifically to trade away. I'm not really a watch person, so it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Uh, jelly, I want that necklace. lol. I have the earrings on it's way to meee.


 I got super lucky with that my girlfriend opened a bag and traded it to me but then she ended up canceling. I'm DYING to get my hands on the pink bcbg watch, the coral and teal satchel and the gorjana cosmic bracelet. Ughh It's my birthday tomorrow so maybe I can toss hints to the family about what I want It would make nearing 30 sooo much easier


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have only three items but my retail value is still $192 and I love all three things. I'm just waaay too Betsey and pink stuff obsessed for my own good.
> 
> ...


 I love the pink BCBG, every time I look at it I want it more! I already have the black one coming so dunno if I should try and get this one too lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 4, 2012)

It's so hard! I could have gotten that $50 clutch for my sunglasses! But the sunglasses are the whole reason I opened a bag, my other ones are like 4 years old, and I left them in my car on a hot day and it made the lenses pop out. So I had to superglue them back together! lol.

But I need a replacement pair really bad and figured it was better to get them from LBB since at least then I get other stuff too.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem. Love that wallet! I got the watch specifically to trade away. I'm not really a watch person, so it worked out perfectly.


 haha, know that it pained me a little to trade that wallet away, but I'm blinded by pink and/or sparkles. To a fault. 





Hope you have super good luck!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got super lucky with that my girlfriend opened a bag and traded it to me but then she ended up canceling. I'm DYING to get my hands on the pink bcbg watch, the coral and teal satchel and the gorjana cosmic bracelet. Ughh It's my birthday tomorrow so maybe I can toss hints to the family about what I want It would make nearing 30 sooo much easier


 If I get my hands on the coral and teal satchel I'd be more than happy to give it up for that $15 ring and the necklace.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh fyi there's a purple disney couture "believe" necklace on karmaloop for 7 bucks. If you sign up for the newsletter you get 10 bucks off too


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh fyi there's a purple disney couture "believe" necklace on karmaloop for 7 bucks. If you sign up for the newsletter you get 10 bucks off too


 and in yellow, pink and teal


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh fyi there's a purple disney couture "believe" necklace on karmaloop for 7 bucks. If you sign up for the newsletter you get 10 bucks off too


 lol, I got my pink Tinkerbell charm bracelet that way for DIRT CHEAP. The coupon doesn't count towards shipping, you still have to pay that, but what a steal!


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I got my pink Tinkerbell charm bracelet that way for DIRT CHEAP. The coupon doesn't count towards shipping, you still have to pay that, but what a steal!


 Right? I just picked up a teal skull bracelet, earrings and necklace that look alot like the ali khan stuff for nothing. There's also an octopus cuff that looks just like the lbb earrings. I officially love this site


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, anyone interested in my pocket tote, that has the Gorjana cosmic charm bracelet + something else decent, I would trade for that as well. Just thought I'd put that out there. lol.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok I may be overloading the forum with this stuff but I know some of yall love disney couture..how cute is this one?


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 4, 2012)

I just went to TJMaxx on my lunch break.  They had huge deux lux sequin totes for $35. I almost couldn't pass them up, they were so nice and well made. I just didn't have a use for another huge tote.

They were this size:

http://deuxlux.com/product/totes/DL511-157.html

But had really nice handles like this:

http://deuxlux.com/product/totes/DL812-140.html

They had many different colors.

Just wanted to pass along the info in case anyone is interested in checking out at their local store!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

how does the rain necklace trade?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow I'm glad I went to karmaloop and got the code and everything- it made me realize that I really don't want the Wish necklace as much as I thought I did! I'm way more into the snow white and cinderella stuff from Disney Couture :] My bag is almost perfect, just one more thing to trade!


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I'm glad I went to karmaloop and got the code and everything- it made me realize that I really don't want the Wish necklace as much as I thought I did! I'm way more into the snow white and cinderella stuff from Disney Couture :] My bag is almost perfect, just one more thing to trade!


 Glad to save you money..the site is irking me a little. I got my 10 off code and a rep code but the checkout won't let me use either. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, I have a stupid question. I really like the R &amp; Em satchel and this is my bag currently. Is it overly optimistic/rude to try and do a trade of the Robert Rose and Diffuser for it?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I'm glad I went to karmaloop and got the code and everything- it made me realize that I really don't want the Wish necklace as much as I thought I did! I'm way more into the snow white and cinderella stuff from Disney Couture :] My bag is almost perfect, just one more thing to trade!


 Close behind my Alice In Wonderland fetish is my gothic Snow White fetish! 



 I own the most amaaaze Disney Couture shirt, it's black and has a very Gothic looking Snow holding an apple that looks like it's bleeding. Freaking love it. 





Not too obsessed with Cinderella, yet completely obsessed with Gus Gus.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I have a stupid question. I really like the R &amp; Em satchel and this is my bag currently. Is it overly optimistic/rude to try and do a trade of the Robert Rose and Diffuser for it?


 I'd keep trying to trade up those two items a bit more and then try, BUT, it never hurts to keep trying as you move up. Keep putting two item offers of the stuff you're willing to give up for it as you move up. Love your necklace and bracelet set. They match!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I have a stupid question. I really like the R &amp; Em satchel and this is my bag currently. Is it overly optimistic/rude to try and do a trade of the Robert Rose and Diffuser for it?


 It wouldn't hurt to throw in an offer!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Close behind my Alice In Wonderland fetish is my gothic Snow White fetish!
> ...


I don't know why but I've always loved Cinderella's carriage, and most of the cinderella jewelry has this adorable carriage bead/charm. So in love! I love how gothic the Snow White jewelry is (dying for their necklace that has a heart with a sword through it, and their black apple ring!) and wish they had some gothic Beauty and the Beast inspired pieces. All I've seen are rose earrings and candelabra charms :[


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, so since I'm canceling my bag, I have been trading like a mofo.

I got a hold of the Glimmering Tink necklace, and I remember someone saying they wanted it.

My name on there is Ashley Renshaw, just let me know who you are when you make your offer.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

I found more LBB jewelry on Karmaloop!

'Zad Leather and Gold Snap Cuff also in pink suede and blue suede!

'Zad Fan Cuff

and one that is similar to the Ali Khan Large Skull Bracelet


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so since I'm canceling my bag, I have been trading like a mofo.
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOSH ME PLEASE?? My name is M. Chuu and I'm sending you a ridiculous offer, so you don't have to accept if you're worried it will look too ridiculous


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so since I'm canceling my bag, I have been trading like a mofo.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't mind a two item trade of that and something else of yours for my bag either. Just putting that out there. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to throw in an offer!
> 
> I don't know why but I've always loved Cinderella's carriage, and most of the cinderella jewelry has this adorable carriage bead/charm. So in love! I love how gothic the Snow White jewelry is (dying for their necklace that has a heart with a sword through it, and their black apple ring!) and wish they had some gothic Beauty and the Beast inspired pieces. All I've seen are rose earrings and candelabra charms :[


 OMG, GOTH BEAUTY AND THE BEAST! That would be amazing. 



 I love the carriage and glass slipper too, but I pretty much lose my mind over Alice and goth Snow White.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

I need this dress to go with my new watch...

http://www.yesstyle.com/en/mooiee-set-sleeveless-pinstriped-dress-corsage-accent-bolero-pink/info.html/pid.1030961485


----------



## Smidget (Jun 4, 2012)

OMG I LOVE their customer service.  Please, please, try not to abuse the canceling the bag thing.  My fiance was giving me a hard time for opening a bag soo close to shipping my last one that I decided to cancel and wait for my birthday... or at least closer to it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They really know how to treat their customers for sure! &lt;3


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found more LBB jewelry on Karmaloop!
> 
> ...


 WHAT THE, PINK SUEDE?! BUYING A.S.A.P. to go with my new watch. lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOSH ME PLEASE?? My name is M. Chuu and I'm sending you a ridiculous offer, so you don't have to accept if you're worried it will look too ridiculous


Please tell me if you pass though so I can stop having a heart attack LOL


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I LOVE their customer service.  Please, please, try not to abuse the canceling the bag thing.  My fiance was giving me a hard time for opening a bag soo close to shipping my last one that I decided to cancel and wait for my birthday... or at least closer to it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They really know how to treat their customers for sure! &lt;3


 Honestly, I agree fully with this. If you would like a fair trade of the tinkerbell + something else you have for my bag though, I'd accept. My bag has gotten a zillion offers that I wish I could still see now. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually, it matters what the "other" is a tiny bit. hahaha.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

I still haven't seen an offer in my box from you!

As soon as it pops up, I'll accept.

As for the abusing thing, of course I'm not trying to abuse it.

This is the first time I'm canceling, and I'm not planning on doing it again.

I think I got swept up in the HOLY COW THIS IS AWESOME-ness of it, but I'm really not feeling spending another fifty bucks so close to rent-time, so I figure I might as well help a few people out while I can before I cancel, hahaha.


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't seen an offer in my box from you!
> 
> ...


I sent you an offer too but I think someone up above me beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I sent an earring offer from my mom's account)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't seen an offer in my box from you!
> 
> ...


I changed my picture to the same one on here so I would be more recognizable! I've seen _many _crazy legit trades on LBB so I don't think it would be too ridiculous!


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anybody have the Nila Anthony Buckle Satchel that is willing to trade?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 4, 2012)

I got my bag in the mail and everything is sooo nice! The duster earrings are gorgeous in person, and very very long! They'll hit my shoulders.

The color is this gorgeous violet neon blue almost.

I also got those octopus earrings which are so cute! and the Duex lux clutch that's huge in person! The All The Rage neon orange necklace is exactly what I was hoping it would be, and the eyeshadow is good as well.

I'll take photos of everything when I get home from work, but I'm super happy with this bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody have the Nila Anthony Buckle Satchel that is willing to trade?


 If I get one any time soon, I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so since I'm canceling my bag, I have been trading like a mofo.
> 
> ...


 Sent you a $45 trade on that necklace...I would LOVE it!!! &lt;3 Megan Elliott


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't seen an offer in my box from you!
> 
> ...


I wonder why it's being all laggy and late :[


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so since I'm canceling my bag, I have been trading like a mofo.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, I love that bag! Would you consider a diffuser and some earrings??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I get one any time soon, I'd be willing to trade.


 That would be great, my bag closes in 3 hours and I was trying to trade for one with the Gorgana horseshoe necklace and maroon stud earrings.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 4, 2012)

I tried to find you, I even did a search, but nothing came up! :[

I traded the necklace and a lippy for a different bag. I'm sorry, I tried!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag in the mail and everything is sooo nice! The duster earrings are gorgeous in person, and very very long! They'll hit my shoulders.
> 
> ...


 Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish there were more lavanila perfumes out to trade, even though these decals are cute I can't use them.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 4, 2012)

.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

lol @ how different my LBB looks now. I'm such a sucker for all that's pink, sparkly, and girly. It's hilarious. That watch is $75+ everywhere I've found it online, even Ebay. Soooo worth the trade.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to find you, I even did a search, but nothing came up! :[
> 
> I traded the necklace and a lippy for a different bag. I'm sorry, I tried!


It's all good, I've done really well trading up until the last two days. Maybe it will get better tonight. :]

This is my before and after. Kind of doubting that I'll get a perfume or feather earrings for DIY crafting, but I can hope.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

I really want a floppy hat!!! No one's budging though


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you guys know if the the street level zig zag printed bag does well in trading?


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want a floppy hat!!! No one's budging though


 ME TOO!!! I've offered so many things and keep getting rejected.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys know if the the street level zig zag printed bag does well in trading?


 Not anymore! It doesn't do bad, but its not amazing.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 4, 2012)

How well do the lava ills perfume roll balls trade?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol @ how different my LBB looks now. I'm such a sucker for all that's pink, sparkly, and girly. It's hilarious. That watch is $75+ everywhere I've found it online, even Ebay. Soooo worth the trade.


 So if I get anything pink or sparkly, come to you first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not anymore! It doesn't do bad, but its not amazing.


 Thanks!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How well do the lava ills perfume roll balls trade?


 Which scent? Lavender trades the worst but will get you something up to $25 I think- Don't take my word for it though, sometimes they don't trade at all.

Also Lavender won't trade for _any_ other scents, at least they haven't for me!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So if I get anything pink or sparkly, come to you first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Usually! LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

For those of you who missed the Ali Khan LBB jewelry preview video they posted about a month ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J2VpIasqHs


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Is anyone having a bad trading day? Usually things pick up in the afternoon but it's going so slowly for me.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who missed the Ali Khan LBB jewelry preview video they posted about a month ago:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J2VpIasqHs


 thanks for the link!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having a bad trading day? Usually things pick up in the afternoon but it's going so slowly for me.


 I had a busy morning trading wise but its slowed down a bit for me in the afternoon.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I LOVE their customer service.  Please, please, try not to abuse the canceling the bag thing.  My fiance was giving me a hard time for opening a bag soo close to shipping my last one that I decided to cancel and wait for my birthday... or at least closer to it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They really know how to treat their customers for sure! &lt;3


 Is LBB'S CS really that great to you? Whenever I have more than one problem they never answer me in time, whether it's via live chat or email- they always take 28+ hours to contact me back. I even left a post on their facebook during my last LBB telling them that it's a *huge* problem when a company with a time sensitive service doesn't have enough employees to help their customers in a timely manner. I had to send them an email once again informing them of this problem just a few days ago, with no answer (my email was super friendly and praised them like crazy!)

I think that when they _are_ available they're fantastic and courteous, you couldn't ask for a better team leader (Emily is amaaazing) _*but*_ during both of my LBB bags they took forever to respond whenever I needed help with a second issue.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is LBB'S CS really that great to you? Whenever I have more than one problem they never answer me in time, whether it's via live chat or email- they always take 28+ hours to contact me back. I even left a post on their facebook during my last LBB telling them that it's a *huge* problem when a company with a time sensitive service doesn't have enough employees to help their customers in a timely manner. I had to send them an email once again informing them of this problem just a few days ago, with no answer (my email was super friendly and praised them like crazy!)
> ...


 Try giving them a call! I waited for maybe 20 seconds and my request was taken care of in less than 3 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try giving them a call! I waited for maybe 20 seconds and my request was taken care of in less than 3 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahh that must be it then, because I DO love their customer service, they just always take forever via email.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 4, 2012)

Plus, it isn't just that. I agree that e-mail does take quite a while, but I'm talking about how they really do treat their customers right.  I assume they are closed on the weekends so it doesn't bother me that I don't get a response via e-mail quickly.  Seriously though if you call in during the week its a snap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With my first bag I was freaking out because I somehow offered my bag for frog drop earrings (it was a glitch) and I expected them to tell me too bad so sad user error.  It was completely the opposite.  Granted I e-mailed them, requested help through the site, then after waiting a few I just called them and they let me start my bag completely over. lol


----------



## kloudes (Jun 4, 2012)

So... what exactly is the process for returning items? In my lat bag I got the Zad bird ring, which I looooved but it was too small for my (size 6.5!!) finger and hurt like a bugger.  I also want to return one of my Betsey necklaces, as it just didn't look like I had pictured.

So I guess my question is, if I return them, do they put items in my next bag of equal value?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

Kelsey, I heart you, trade me the amazing Ali Khan ring I have for Oceana, pweeeeeease.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

I think if I don't get Oceana this time I'm going to use my $25 off $50 Dermstore coupon from Beautyfix and restock my fave sugar scrub and get the quad. I gotta quit trading things that are difficult to get otherwise, for Cargo, when I can easily use a damn coupon. LOL. I should have done that for Tonga and Oceana. It would have been like buying Tonga and getting Oceana free. 





Edit: Okay, cancelled the offer. I need to hold on to unique pieces instead of always trading it away for Cargo.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... what exactly is the process for returning items? In my lat bag I got the Zad bird ring, which I looooved but it was too small for my (size 6.5!!) finger and hurt like a bugger.  I also want to return one of my Betsey necklaces, as it just didn't look like I had pictured.
> 
> So I guess my question is, if I return them, do they put items in my next bag of equal value?


 According to the FAQ, "Return your merchandise and you will receive an automatic Exchange Credit for a new and different item of approximately the same retail value. Simply mail back your items to the address listed below. We will email you when your return has been processed and the Exchange Credit will automatically be applied to your account upon receipt of your return and we will select a similarly priced item to put in your next bag." Good luck!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 4, 2012)

Crappy trading this morning, epic trading this afternoon!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

I am not having any luck this afternoon! Had some good trades earlier. Hopefully it will pick up soon!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Plus, it isn't just that. I agree that e-mail does take quite a while, but I'm talking about how they really do treat their customers right.  I assume they are closed on the weekends so it doesn't bother me that I don't get a response via e-mail quickly.  Seriously though if you call in during the week its a snap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With my first bag I was freaking out because I somehow offered my bag for frog drop earrings (it was a glitch) and I expected them to tell me too bad so sad user error.  It was completely the opposite.  Granted I e-mailed them, requested help through the site, then after waiting a few I just called them and they let me start my bag completely over. lol


Well I definitely love it when they are there to help, but with a service that actually has a time limit and is so dependent on time in general, I would expect them to have a few different CS teams. The littlest things like when people wake up or when they get off work can change someone else's luck completely because they're available to trade with. I think that with such a massive amount of customers they should have many more people working on customer service, or have a separate team for emails and live chatting, and two more teams for the weekend. It's just one of those things that online businesses need, especially when their product is time sensitive.

I'm not saying they're bad, or even average- their customer service is so accommodating and friendly! I just think that if you're an internet business, your primary customer service focus should be on email and live chat.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not having any luck this afternoon! Had some good trades earlier. Hopefully it will pick up soon!


 


> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crappy trading this morning, epic trading this afternoon!


Such conflicting posts hahaha! I always have more luck in the afternoon- hope things pick up for you lushtoblush :]


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, I know right? I am hoping people come home from work and start accepting trades 



 Thank you!!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 4, 2012)

My afternoon trading has been slow. I'm really not terribly attached to anything in my bag right now so I cold go for some trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> According to the FAQ, "Return your merchandise and you will receive an automatic Exchange Credit for a new and different item of approximately the same retail value. Simply mail back your items to the address listed below. We will email you when your return has been processed and the Exchange Credit will automatically be applied to your account upon receipt of your return and we will select a similarly priced item to put in your next bag."Good luck!


 Thank you! Don't know how I missed that!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Woah this lady's bag is showing up with only a little $18 pouch for me http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/activity/154711


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah this lady's bag is showing up with only a little $18 pouch for me http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/activity/154711


 Maybe someone used the gift feature and sent her that to get her to try out LBB? That's all I can think of because they won't let us have any less than $78 in our bags at any time. It's the minimum. They won't let you trade down any further than that.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone notice they removed the charms section?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone notice they removed the charms section?


 I was just wondering about that too. It is still showing up on profiles though.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 4, 2012)

When I called earlier she told me that they were adding more new items tomorrow.  It'll be so hard to wait longer!  Maybe I'll open it so that I have just enough time to trade then have it ship by my birthday.  Soooooo hard


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I called earlier she told me that they were adding more new items tomorrow.  It'll be so hard to wait longer!  Maybe I'll open it so that I have just enough time to trade then have it ship by my birthday.  Soooooo hard


 Oh cool, I'm interested to see what else they have!


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if I don't get Oceana this time I'm going to use my $25 off $50 Dermstore coupon from Beautyfix and restock my fave sugar scrub and get the quad. I gotta quit trading things that are difficult to get otherwise, for Cargo, when I can easily use a damn coupon. LOL. I should have done that for Tonga and Oceana. It would have been like buying Tonga and getting Oceana free.
> 
> ...


 Sorry Leilani! I wasn't checking on here. But sounds like it worked out for the best.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

I just got the "trading ends soon!" email. 24 hours left. :[


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope they add more stuff, I want to open another bag!! I didn't like any of the things they put up this morning!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the "trading ends soon!" email. 24 hours left. :[


 You look like you have a great bag! Are you still on the hunt for the disney item?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 4, 2012)

Ummm...I can't open the LBB site. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummm...I can't open the LBB site. Anyone else having trouble?


 Not here, hoping around on the site.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You look like you have a great bag! Are you still on the hunt for the disney item?


 I LOVE my bag, it's such a step up from my first! I just got a little discouraged over it ending because I'm going to miss trading hahaha. I also haven't settled into the idea that I'm actually getting the stuff in my LBB :] Last time I had such a hard time with trading because I wasn't being patient- I'm so glad you guys talked me into staying through the whole week!

Oh and I'm not sure about the Disney item. I was obsessed with the idea of getting a nice piece of jewelry in a pretty purple pouch- and it being disney themed was kind of the cherry on top! At this point though I just want to see how high up the chain I can get hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe someone used the gift feature and sent her that to get her to try out LBB? That's all I can think of because they won't let us have any less than $78 in our bags at any time. It's the minimum. They won't let you trade down any further than that.


 I actually think it would fun to have someone gift me a bag with one item, and see how far I could trade it up... It certainly would be less time consuming (at first)!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually think it would fun to have someone gift me a bag with one item, and see how far I could trade it up... It certainly would be less time consuming (at first)!


I agree! A free shot at LBB sounds fun to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know how well the Betsey Frog studs trade?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE my bag, it's such a step up from my first! I just got a little discouraged over it ending because I'm going to miss trading hahaha. I also haven't settled into the idea that I'm actually getting the stuff in my LBB :] Last time I had such a hard time with trading because I wasn't being patient- I'm so glad you guys talked me into staying through the whole week!
> 
> Oh and I'm not sure about the Disney item. I was obsessed with the idea of getting a nice piece of jewelry in a pretty purple pouch- and it being disney themed was kind of the cherry on top! At this point though I just want to see how high up the chain I can get hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I have figured out my bag. I have a necklace and bracelet that "match". Now I just want to get a bag to go with it, if I can. If not, then I may try to get a necklace that goes with the orange earrings I have.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I have figured out my bag. I have a necklace and bracelet that "match". Now I just want to get a bag to go with it, if I can. If not, then I may try to get a necklace that goes with the orange earrings I have.


I like your bag! I tried to go with a no-bags, no-jewelry thing this time but I think I'm going to try for that Disney bow necklace (though I think there might be only one left D if not I think I'll regret it if I don't at least try and get one Betsey or Disney piece just to see how the quality is- and because they're all pretty cute. :]


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 4, 2012)

Just opened my bag today, Klout was offering a Klout Perk of +1 dollar of product for your Klout score, so an extra $63 of product and I had one referral credit and 10% off forst order. I have been putting off and putting off, because I knew I would be so addicted to the service. uggh.

I did not realize I was getting 6 things, I picked the Betsey Sunglasses as my item because I need a new pair.

I am definitely keeping the Penny Crossbody! I traded it for something that was to formal for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am doing fiddly trades with the LaVanila, Minerologie and Thunderbird Earrings 

what I need help with is the R&amp;Em Large Satchel, I just got a Louis Vuitton Evora for my birthday, and feel bad not really having a use for another big bag

I like the colorful Nila Bags, but how often do people trade the bags, I assume most people choose the bag as their main item, so I hope not to get stuck with this, its a barrel, not my preferred shape.

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like your bag! I tried to go with a no-bags, no-jewelry thing this time but I think I'm going to try for that Disney bow necklace (though I think there might be only one left D if not I think I'll regret it if I don't at least try and get one Betsey or Disney piece just to see how the quality is- and because they're all pretty cute. :]


 Thanks! I'm playing with the idea of doing a theme for each bag. I have all kinds of necklaces with no earrings or vice versa. Might be a cool way to fluff out my current inventory with some interesting pieces.

And then there is my purse fetish that is crying at the cute bags I am so far away from! LOL This site may be my undoing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what I need help with is the R&amp;Em Large Satchel, I just got a Louis Vuitton Evora for my birthday, and feel bad not really having a use for another big bag
> ...


 
Put in a trade. People trade bags ALL OF THE TIME!!! Good luck.


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with Leilani! I actually get a bag as a main item so I can get multiple item offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 4, 2012)

This is what I have right now I really want a pair of sunglasses, and the betsey ipad case does anyone have any of these items and are willing to trade? I really do not want to get rid of my betsey bow earrings or fydelity bag though. 

Items in My Bag (7)




RJ Graziano

Threaded Hoop Earring
$ 35
RETAIL

View trade offers
(21)




Fydelity

Groovemaster Rebel
$ 70
RETAIL

Now viewing
(5)




Betsey Johnson

Crystal Bow Drop Earrings
$ 45
RETAIL

View trade offers
(3)




Robert Rose

Chunky Beaded Bracelets
$ 20
RETAIL

View trade offers
(2)




'ZAD

Gold Bib Necklace
$ 34
RETAIL

View trade offers
(3)




michael marcus

Just a Little Polish Nail Polish
$ 15
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Haskell

Wire and Bead Disc Earrings
$ 12
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 4, 2012)

Does any one have one of the betsey johnson ipad cases that they are willing to part with?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

My WORST LBB dilemma ever = getting nice Betsey trade offers for my nice Betsey item. Like what is happening right now. ahhhhh!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened my bag today, Klout was offering a Klout Perk of +1 dollar of product for your Klout score, so an extra $63 of product and I had one referral credit and 10% off forst order. I have been putting off and putting off, because I knew I would be so addicted to the service. uggh.
> 
> ...


 If you don't need a bag put in a trade for any of the watches! I think you'd be able to get the colorblock bag, the purple one has like 20 people with it and I sure some of them would like to trade up to try for the $98 Nica :]


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 4, 2012)

Woo! Got an offer on the black satchel for the purple blue and yellow tote.

Totally the opposite of the black barrel. 

I need some tips for the earrings

I don't have pierced ears! 

Is there a more active time for trading?


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 4, 2012)

Just shipped my bag! I shipped a few days early because I'm hoping to get it before I go out of town. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! Got an offer on the black satchel for the purple blue and yellow tote.
> 
> ...


 Activity seems to go come and go throughout the day. Yesterday was pretty steady, today was more in the morning. So I think it will just depend on what you have out there. What are some items you think you might like?


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any one have one of the betsey johnson ipad cases that they are willing to part with?


 I have an offer for that on the betsey cat earrings, unfortunately I'm not really in love with any of the stuff you have (besides your betsey that you don't want to trade...)

But if I were you, I'd try trading for the cat earrings which are $40 and then accepting the ipad case offer.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! Got an offer on the black satchel for the purple blue and yellow tote.
> 
> ...


Some people have more luck in the mornings but personally most of my best trades have been from 3-7 ish. Always try and leave trades overnight! Weekends are terribly slow for me, but this past weekend was better than my first weekend trying to trade during my May bag.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just shipped my bag! I shipped a few days early because I'm hoping to get it before I go out of town. I'm really happy with it!


 Nice! I really like that black satchel!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 4, 2012)

> Woo! Got an offer on the black satchel for the purple blue and yellow tote. Totally the opposite of the black barrel.Â  I need some tips for the earrings I don't have pierced ears!Â  Is there a more active time for trading?


 That was probably from me. Glad we could trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just shipped my bag! I shipped a few days early because I'm hoping to get it before I go out of town. I'm really happy with it!


 That R&amp;Em satchel is one of my favorite bags on LBB. I've had it numerous times but never seem to close my bag with it. lol.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

I really wanted the purple yellow color block purse but was told it was sold out so I had to choose something else. I was mad when I saw it was still active once I opened my bag!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted the purple yellow color block purse but was told it was sold out so I had to choose something else. I was mad when I saw it was still active once I opened my bag!


I think how it works is that when you're choosing your main item the gallery shows you everything in stock (which doesn't include anything that's in anyone's bag.) Sometimes an item may be in the gallery, but no one has it in their bag so we can't trade for it until it goes into a bag.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think how it works is that when you're choosing your main item the gallery shows you everything in stock (which doesn't include anything that's in anyone's bag.) Sometimes an item may be in the gallery, but no one has it in their bag so we can't trade for it until it goes into a bag.


 Except I could trade for it if I had a high enough item so that means it would have had to have been in a bag no?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Except I could trade for it if I had a high enough item so that means it would have had to have been in a bag no?


 
The way it works is that they have, say, five of them (the number varies, but let's say five for the purpose of this post).  So.  Five people open bags with that item, and there are no more for people to use to open bags.  But!  All five of those items are moved to the trading section of the festivities.  They're not available for purchase because five people have already purchased them, so they are sold out, but you still have a chance to convince those five people to give them up.  

Another way to visualize it:  The stock market.  There are, say, a hundred shares of something.  All of those shares are purchased.  Once they're sold, there are no more to buy.  But then you get to the trading floor, and people, well, trade what they've already purchased.  In short, someone else has already called dibs, and now you can't call dibs on it, but you can try to lure it away from them.  

(In unrelated news, if anyone wants the aqua Miele Bianco woven hobo bag, I'm thinking about trading it, but the silver skull bracelet would need to be involved.  It looks like I have the only one of those bags at the moment, but I'm not getting any offers I'm interested in.  I would love to swap the bag plus the Cargo Woodstock lipgloss for that bracelet and either the blue ombre square neckwrap or the green ombre scarf, but I realize that's a dream.)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Woah I just checked my Klout score and it's at 40, I wish I would have known it was so easy to raise your score I would have had a better extra item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just added instagram and I post on there all the time &gt;___&lt; ahhh lost chances! At least everything went well with my bag regardless :]


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone know how the offers on the Big Buddha Turn Lock Crossbody are?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I just checked my Klout score and it's at 40, I wish I would have known it was so easy to raise your score I would have had a better extra item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just added instagram and I post on there all the time &gt;___&lt; ahhh lost chances! At least everything went well with my bag regardless :]


 I still can't get my FB to link up to klout so I can't claim my perk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

And I would love to do a 2 or 3 item trade on my CZ by Kenneth Jay Lane Crystal Stud Earrings


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 4, 2012)

> That R&amp;Em satchel is one of my favorite bags on LBB. I've had it numerous times but never seem to close my bag with it. lol.


 Even though this is only my second lbb, it will be my third R&amp;Em purse. I got two in my first lbb. I guess I'm just drawn to the brand!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I would love to do a 2 or 3 item trade on my CZ by Kenneth Jay Lane Crystal Stud Earrings


 What's your LBB name?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's your LBB name?


 Megan Elliott, you?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Megan Elliott, you?


 Do a search on Pancua, you should find me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 4, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! This girl Tammy Mann has $1203 worth of stuff in her LBB... how is that humanly possible???


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 4, 2012)

Last night it was at 1097. I'm jealous lol. I'm just glad that everything in her bag isn't pink and sparkly/cats or else I don't know what I'd do with myself


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP! This girl Tammy Mann has $1203 worth of stuff in her LBB... how is that humanly possible???


 Maybe Klout perk plus referrals plus returns?


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 4, 2012)

You have to wonder what she did to get so much, and I was happy with my $230 bag.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 4, 2012)

Must. Resist.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Must. Resist.


 LOL Yeah, I could see you going around the bend on this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Yeah, I could see you going around the bend on this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Are you trying to say I have a shopping problem? LMAO

I so do.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you trying to say I have a shopping problem? LMAO
> 
> I so do.


 I never said it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I never said it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nah, I did.

Seriously, I'm doing SO much better--lately, I'm focusing only on buying things I will truly LOVE, instead of just racking up bargains. I think that might be why I've never taken the LBB leap--I just KNOW that I'd start out trying to only get cool stuff, then all of a sudden get obsessed with "highest value bag ever" and wind up with a bunch of stuff that would be pointless clutter.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, I did.
> 
> Seriously, I'm doing SO much better--lately, I'm focusing only on buying things I will truly LOVE, instead of just racking up bargains. I think that might be why I've never taken the LBB leap--I just KNOW that I'd start out trying to only get cool stuff, then all of a sudden get obsessed with "highest value bag ever" and wind up with a bunch of stuff that would be pointless clutter.


 . . . but then you could exchange all of those items for a high value bag of things you love. If you happen go down that road. #enabler


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the orange-red RJ Graziano earrings, should I try to trade for the deep red ones to trade up?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, I did.
> 
> Seriously, I'm doing SO much better--lately, I'm focusing only on buying things I will truly LOVE, instead of just racking up bargains. I think that might be why I've never taken the LBB leap--I just KNOW that I'd start out trying to only get cool stuff, then all of a sudden get obsessed with "highest value bag ever" and wind up with a bunch of stuff that would be pointless clutter.


 I know what you mean. It took me awhile to figure out what to do with my bag but I think I finally settled on something that will work. At least for this bag.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Must. Resist.


 *creepy exorcist voice* JOIN USSSSS


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *creepy exorcist voice* JOIN USSSSS


WOAH your bag is amazing!

and Oh my gosh, Leilani's bag is like it came out of a cotton candy dream. So much sparkly pink beautifulness


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOAH your bag is amazing!
> ...


 Thanks! I'm having a run of good luck lol


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *creepy exorcist voice* JOIN USSSSS


 ONE OF US!  ONE OF US!  ONE OF US!  



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOAH your bag is amazing!
> ...


 Yeah, I'm going to point any pink stuff I get to her since I really don't like the stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

So has anyone gotten a bangle bracelet that can tell me what the inner diameter is? I'm tempted with some of these but not if they are intended for tiny hands. Unfortunately "small" or "medium" are not ideal descriptors. If I can get an actual measurement, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP! This girl Tammy Mann has $1203 worth of stuff in her LBB... how is that humanly possible???












 !!!!!!!!

I last saw it when it was still in the hundreds. Holy mother of...


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 4, 2012)

I feel like trading really picked up in these last few hours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like trading really picked up in these last few hours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've noticed that too!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOAH your bag is amazing!
> ...


 My brain is a cotton candy dream 24/7, as are my fashion tastes. LOL. I'm sort of like Agnes from Despicable Me. Anything that makes me stop, stare, and say, "IT'S SO FLUFFEH, I'M GONNA DIE!", gets my love. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4i7vS_UO4Q &lt;---- 5 year old LeiLei. 





Replace the word "fluffeh" with pink, glittery, sparkly, shiny, lavender, or glowy and it still works. 





Yeah, I'm thinking I'm most likely done with trading. My LBB this time around is small, but pricey, and is very me. 





I need to have a peek at your LBB. I haven't seen it for a couple days. *goes to be nosey*


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like trading really picked up in these last few hours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Not for me!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, I did.
> 
> Seriously, I'm doing SO much better--lately, I'm focusing only on buying things I will truly LOVE, instead of just racking up bargains. I think that might be why I've never taken the LBB leap--I just KNOW that I'd start out trying to only get cool stuff, then all of a sudden get obsessed with "highest value bag ever" and wind up with a bunch of stuff that would be pointless clutter.


 But, but, but, my Betsey kindred spirit, there's BETSEY, and quite a bit of it, on LBB.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But, but, but, my Betsey kindred spirit, there's BETSEY, and quite a bit of it, on LBB.


 All the more reason for me to run, run away (recognize THAT reference, my fellow glam-aholic?)


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not for me!!


Yeah, me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My brain is a cotton candy dream 24/7, as are my fashion tastes. LOL. I'm sort of like Agnes from Despicable Me. Anything that makes me stop, stare, and say, "IT'S SO FLUFFEH, I'M GONNA DIE!", gets my love. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4i7vS_UO4Q &lt;---- 5 year old LeiLei.
> ...


 I LOVE that movie!! I'm ready to call it quits but I'm going to try and wait until the last few hours to trade down. :]



> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like trading really picked up in these last few hours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not for meeee &gt;___&lt;


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the more reason for me to run, run away (recognize THAT reference, my fellow glam-aholic?)


 We are talking about our kind of glam, not the fashion kind, yes? Well, I don't know, they are the fashion kind of glam too. lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My brain is a cotton candy dream 24/7, as are my fashion tastes. LOL. I'm sort of like Agnes from Despicable Me. Anything that makes me stop, stare, and say, "IT'S SO FLUFFEH, I'M GONNA DIE!", gets my love. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4i7vS_UO4Q &lt;---- 5 year old LeiLei.
> ...


 Lol my husband says I'm Agnes for the same reason. Except with me it's pink, aqua, sparkly, shiny, glittery, cats, or fluffy animal. I'm getting into 5 year old mode just typing this out


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But, but, but, my Betsey kindred spirit, there's BETSEY, and quite a bit of it, on LBB.


I just saw the picture of the Lydell pink beaded necklace you put up and I'm sooo happy I got it! Looks gorgeous in your picture, lbb doesn't do it justice! Do you love it IRL?


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We are talking about our kind of glam, not the fashion kind, yes? Well, I don't know, they are the fashion kind of glam too. lol.


 Sladest and greatest, babygirl!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just saw the picture of the Lydell pink beaded necklace you put up and I'm sooo happy I got it! Looks gorgeous in your picture, lbb doesn't do it justice! Do you love it IRL?


 The $28 one? If so yeeees! I loved everything with a firey passion that time around. Low value bag, but super high personal value. It's gorgeous.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol my husband says I'm Agnes for the same reason. Except with me it's pink, aqua, sparkly, shiny, glittery, cats, or fluffy animal. I'm getting into 5 year old mode just typing this out


 We could absolutely shop together, IRL. Unless there was only one of an item. 



 HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh man on the fluffy animal part! Any fluffy Arctic creature, panda bears, fluffeh wolfies, kitties (of all sizes, I looove snow leopards), fluffy doggies, ahhhh! 



 And unicorns. Shiny ones.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 5, 2012)

I need those Betsey crystal round studs in my life!!! Seriously, I'm willing to give up two items totaling $52 for them. To the amazing person who has them, if you are reading this, please oh please oh please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sladest and greatest, babygirl!


 Nice reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You took it waaaay back with that song, btw, which I'm totes listening to right now, thanks. lol.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We could absolutely shop together, IRL. Unless there was only one of an item.
> ...


 Hey, look over there! That guy has a panda giving out free hugs! *grabs last item*


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You took it waaaay back with that song, btw, which I'm totes listening to right now, thanks. lol.


 This is why you love me!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, look over there! That guy has a panda giving out free hugs! *grabs last item*


 Playing dirrrrty! I can respect that. 





"OOOH MUH GAWD, IT'S A FLUFFEH WHITE KITTY CAT WITH THE SHINIEST MOST SPARKLY AQUA BLUE COLLAR EVER!"  





That said, have you seen the movie Cats and Dogs? I'm one of Mr. Tinkles minions. He haz the mind control over mez. SO. FLUFFY.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is why you love me!


 That is only ONE of the reasons I love you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Playing dirrrrty! I can respect that.
> ...


 Lol that would have me looking around for a few minutes.

Cats and Dogs? Fluffy? No I haven't, but it's now at the top of my list.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Playing dirrrrty! I can respect that.
> ...


 I have NOOOO idea what you guys are referencing but you reminded me of something I forgot to say earlier!

I NEEED that pink bow necklace because it reminds me of Marie from Aristocats (which I absolutely love,) *so stinkin' cute*.


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone with the Disney bow necklace... what do you want for it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have NOOOO idea what you guys are referencing but you reminded me of something I forgot to say earlier!
> 
> I NEEED that pink bow necklace because it reminds me of Marie from Aristocats (which I absolutely love,) *so stinkin' cute*.


 All those named Marie are so stinkin' cute, doncha know?

And I was referring to a song called "Run Runaway" by the band Slade (I KNEW Leilani would be familiar with it; old school stuff)


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need those Betsey crystal round studs in my life!!! Seriously, I'm willing to give up two items totaling $52 for them. To the amazing person who has them, if you are reading this, please oh please oh please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have them!  I would totally take your offer if I didn't have only a few hours of trading left.  I've got my heart set on the Disney Bow Necklace, so if you get your hands on that, the BJ studs are yours


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have NOOOO idea what you guys are referencing but you reminded me of something I forgot to say earlier!
> 
> I NEEED that pink bow necklace because it reminds me of Marie from Aristocats (which I absolutely love,) *so stinkin' cute*.


 I love her too! They don't have nearly enough jewelry with her on it! 






For your viewing pleasure, I present to you one of my favorite masterminds, Mr. Tinkles:


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have them!  I would totally take your offer if I didn't have only a few hours of trading left.  I've got my heart set on the Disney Bow Necklace, so if you get your hands on that, the BJ studs are yours





> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone with the Disney bow necklace... what do you want for it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What's this... _COMPETITION?! _



I just realized I have a pink bow necklace already, but it's not as *sparkly*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

OOOOOH and speaking of Marie from the Aristocats, I fell in complete LOVE with this entire look based on her! I *WILL* own a similar outfit one day, oh yes, I will.


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's this... _COMPETITION?! _
> ...


haha I realized after I posted that I hadn't refreshed so I didn't see yours until after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All of you talking about the Disney stuff made me want it!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOOH and speaking of Marie from the Aristocats, I feel in complete LOVE with this entire look based on her! I *WILL* own a similar outfit one day, oh yes, I will.


 Barring the bag, I'm surprised you can't already do this!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone want the Betsey Rose studs?


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's this... _COMPETITION?! _
> ...


 If you're willing to part with it, check out my bag (termisgirl).  I'm willing to let go of any 1 item


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want the Betsey Rose studs?


 What are you looking to trade for?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're willing to part with it, check out my bag (termisgirl).  I'm willing to let go of any 1 item


 I don't have it sadly, I meant that I already own a bow necklace- just not a sparkly Disney bow necklace hahaha. I wish I had it!!







> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I realized after I posted that I hadn't refreshed so I didn't see yours until after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All of you talking about the Disney stuff made me want it!


 That's what happened to me! After I saw all of the pictures in the LBB picture thread I had to at least try for a piece of Disney jewelry! :]



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOOH and speaking of Marie from the Aristocats, I fell in complete LOVE with this entire look based on her! I *WILL* own a similar outfit one day, oh yes, I will.


 Oh my gosh I'm dying- SO perfect!! I need pink shoes and a cat bag in my life


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 5, 2012)

Anybody have a LaVanila rollerball? I am obsesseddd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

I just came thisclose to opening a bag with that darned bow necklace and would've had cargo in it, too. Better walk away from the computer right now or it'll happen....


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just came thisclose to opening a bag with that darned bow necklace and would've had cargo in it, too. Better walk away from the computer right now or it'll happen....


Ohh if you did, that'd be another person to tempt with a Betsey house necklace lol


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohh if you did, that'd be another person to tempt with a Betsey house necklace lol


 Nope. I don't wear necklaces! I have one very special one and it is the ONLY one I ever wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just came thisclose to opening a bag with that darned bow necklace and would've had cargo in it, too. Better walk away from the computer right now or it'll happen....


 Dooo IT. Dooo IT. Dooo IT. Fall victim to the enticing addition that is... Little Black Bag.


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I don't wear necklaces! I have one very special one and it is the ONLY one I ever wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same with me.  I don't ever take it off.  But, they kept talking about it and I need it now haha


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same with me.  I don't ever take it off.  But, they kept talking about it and I need it now haha


 Heh, I understand. And, hey, if any of this gear would go WITH my knucks, I'd do it. But they're my lucky charm (I explained the story behind them on here once before)


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

Posted the photos in the photo thread of my last bag!

I swear these bags are like crack.

I need to do some serious trading tomorrow though on mine! half my bag is perfect but the other half is kind of so so. 

But I don't want anymore handbags, so it limits things some!


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 5, 2012)

My best LBB everrrrrr...

I have to say, now that trading is over, I'm looking forward to having my life back!


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mandyblair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My best LBB everrrrrr...
> 
> I have to say, now that trading is over, I'm looking forward to having my life back!


 Soooooo jealous of your Betsey studs!!

&amp; honestly I felt extremely relieved when my last bag closed as well. I get too obsessed when my bags are open, to the point where it interferes with normal life.


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooooo jealous of your Betsey studs!!
> 
> &amp; honestly I felt extremely relieved when my last bag closed as well. I get too obsessed when my bags are open, to the point where it interferes with normal life.


 Me too!  My husband will be relieved to not find my phone glued to my face when we go out now.


----------



## GypsyHeart (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GypsyHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies, I decided to enter the Stylist Challenge. I'd love for you to take a look at my entry, and if you are so inclined would appreciate any Likes you could give it. Thank you! &lt;


It seems that only people who are my facebook friends can Like my Wall photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else can Share it, which does count as a vote, but I wouldn't expect anyone to share it. I shared it to the LBB facebook wall, so if you see my post from Elena-Beth Kaye you could always Like it there, and MAYBE LBB would count it. Oh, well...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG, that gray Melie Bianco satchel...I NEED IT IN MY LIIIIIFE.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posted the photos in the photo thread of my last bag!
> 
> ...


 What's your LBB name?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like they did more updates, this time on the "Trade Offers Made" section.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh, there's a new Cargo blush...and several bags I like...and some earrings...ahhh, my bank account is crying.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, there's a new Cargo blush...and several bags I like...and some earrings...ahhh, my bank account is crying.


 I saw the new blush and almost opened a bag for it then I remembered I have two blushes on their way from lbb and WAY too many blushes as it is.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

ok so I've been gone for a lil while and i missed 226 posts, I'm not going back to catch up. On another note I think I want all of the snake embossed hoops




. And that new grey bag is GORG.


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey! Thanks to reading the posts on here I decided to join little black bag. Have my first bag on the way and just opened another one. I am trying to get rid of RJ Graziano coil bracelet (gold w/green and blue) - $45.

Any thoughts? You guys all seem so good at trading. I've seen some awesome bags posted on here and dunno what the secret is haha


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome to the club! Say goodbye to the rest of your normal life if you want an awesome bag



My bag ends today. Not my best value but I haven't been babying like normal.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone is invited to follow me on LBB, I'd love to link up with you guys as well to help get you whatever you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Look for Pancua, that's me!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone is invited to follow me on LBB, I'd love to link up with you guys as well to help get you whatever you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Look for Pancua, that's me!


Done!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

I will follow you all, as well - I'm Michaela T. , same pic as on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the michael marcus&amp;nbsp Liz Lipstick that I would love to trade out for 2 of the $10 - $12 items, doesn't matter which ones!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 5, 2012)

Closing my first bag today! I'm down to two items and only a $118 value but I traded for exactly what I wanted.





I'm contemplating opening another, since I will get a whole 10% off.





How well do you girls think that new grey satchel will trade?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay you!! 



> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closing my first bag today! I'm down to two items and only a $118 value but I traded for exactly what I wanted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Done!





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will follow you all, as well - I'm Michaela T. , same pic as on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Got ya both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closing my first bag today! I'm down to two items and only a $118 value but I traded for exactly what I wanted.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure it will die down, but the gray satchel has been getting great offers!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Barring the bag, I'm surprised you can't already do this!


 Actually, I almost can. My issue is finding a dress like that, that I like on me. I'm so tall that most average short dresses end up looking more like a long shirt.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

I want the Lavanila Vanilla Coconut badly! Even trying to trade the $32 silk scarf for it. Sigh.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, I almost can. My issue is finding a dress like that, that I like on me. I'm so tall that most average short dresses end up looking more like a long shirt.


 I understand that problem but from the opposite side. Most capris are either pants on me or high waters because I'm so short.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand that problem but from the opposite side. Most capris are either pants on me or high waters because I'm so short.


 Oh TELL me about it! I bought some t-shirt material "Bermuda shorts" from Target the other day and they hit me MID-CALF! Seriously????


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone is invited to follow me on LBB, I'd love to link up with you guys as well to help get you whatever you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Look for Pancua, that's me!


I started following you last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I started following you last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been eyeing your bag. You've got some great items!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish they had more pictures of the new Kenneth cole watch..


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh TELL me about it! I bought some t-shirt material "Bermuda shorts" from Target the other day and they hit me MID-CALF! Seriously????


 Yeah, it's aggravating!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been eyeing your bag. You've got some great items!


Thanks! I just got really lucky this time. My first bag, I ended up with 2 items (both of which I really loved), but I ended up missing out on the whole trading experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I feel like it gets better with each bag. Oh and I always try to start with an item I'm not super attached to, thanks to Donnas superb advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Donna if you're reading this, thank you! She gives out the best lbb trading tips out here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just got really lucky this time. My first bag, I ended up with 2 items (both of which I really loved), but I ended up missing out on the whole trading experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I feel like it gets better with each bag. Oh and I always try to start with an item I'm not super attached to, thanks to Donnas superb advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Donna if you're reading this, thank you! She gives out the best lbb trading tips out here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay Gurus!  

HelloLeilani has been my LBB guru, she's helped me out a few times. Thanks chica!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow some one opened with the grey melie bianco and the $70 gorjana, thats  a pretty good starting bag


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

the Melie Bianco Foldover Satchel with Belt is a popular starting item!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Playedinloops, I see what you did there! And how in the world did you get seven items?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Playedinloops, I see what you did there! And how in the world did you get seven items?!


 lol, I'm only accepting trades for 2+ items! I'm trying to see how many items I can end up with, but this bag is a mess already lol...probably going to cancel.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

*random* Here's my Pinterest board full of "Inspired by Disney" for those of you who loved that Marie look a few pages ago. 



 I just realized I pinned a outfit with the Mickey studs I got a couple weeks ago! lol.

http://pinterest.com/hawaiiangirl/inspired-by-disney/


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay Gurus!
> ...


 I did noooot want you to end up with only two items right at the beginning. I hope you are getting the hang of things better now. You're very welcome. 





And Sana, Donna does give great advice! If you are comfortable with trading and taking risks, definitely start off with something big, that you aren't attached to, that others really want. If you aren't comfortable pick something you would pay $50 for, DO NOT let go of it, and everything else you trade for will be a bonus.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did noooot want you to end up with only two items right at the beginning. I hope you are getting the hang of things better now. You're very welcome.
> ...


 I am, thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did noooot want you to end up with only two items right at the beginning. I hope you are getting the hang of things better now. You're very welcome.
> ...


I completely agree! You have to be comfortable with taking risks and also one needs time for active trading...If i didn't have time on my hands I would just pick up something I wanted for sure, something I will be doing after I start work next week.. bah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm probably going to close my bag a few hours early. I can't tell if I'm expecting too much too early in the morning, but nothing has happened for me since 5 in the afternoon yesterday :[


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's your LBB name?


It's CallistaSkye

Hey they changed the text on the offers you send out now. When I check on them it says "In 5 open bags, 4 have passed on your offer".


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *random* Here's my Pinterest board full of "Inspired by Disney" for those of you who loved that Marie look a few pages ago.
> 
> ...


How cute, I'm totally going to steal some of these outfit ideas! I love pinterest  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's CallistaSkye
> ...


 Great, added you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's CallistaSkye
> ...


 Yes, that was changed this morning


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *random* Here's my Pinterest board full of "Inspired by Disney" for those of you who loved that Marie look a few pages ago.
> 
> ...


 Hee! I tried on a wedding dress that was close to this one a couple weeks ago. You could have knocked me over with a feather, it was a size 16! And I actually liked the way I looked in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How cute, I'm totally going to steal some of these outfit ideas! I love pinterest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know! I loooove them. Some of them have inspired me, others are like they came out of my wardrobe anyway.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hee! I tried on a wedding dress that was close to this one a couple weeks ago. You could have knocked me over with a feather, it was a size 16! And I actually liked the way I looked in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's soooo stunning!!! 



 I want to renew my vows so I can look like a princess this time around.

I noticed there are quite a few LBB pieces in those looks, so I feel like my board full of Disney looks fits into LBB conversation.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

Ugh that silver watch bangle is so hideous. I mean, thoroughly atrocious. Whoever has it should accept the first offer they get.

Yep.

//end reverse psychology tactic


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh that silver watch bangle is so hideous. I mean, thoroughly atrocious. Whoever has it should accept the first offer they get.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to vote on their bag and hit "Trade it". They'll be sure to listen to you then.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh that silver watch bangle is so hideous. I mean, thoroughly atrocious. Whoever has it should accept the first offer they get.
> 
> ...


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh that silver watch bangle is so hideous. I mean, thoroughly atrocious. Whoever has it should accept the first offer they get.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 5, 2012)

I would absolutely just DIE for the new pink r&amp;em. 





Googling somewhere else to buy it since the girl who has it is not budging!
I'm thinking about restarting my bag so I can have it. lol


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh that silver watch bangle is so hideous. I mean, thoroughly atrocious. Whoever has it should accept the first offer they get.
> 
> ...


Honestly though, I'm concerned that you can't size it to fit you..it looks pretty big. Thats the only thing preventing me from making crazy offers for it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

I couldn't help it, I shipped my bag 2 days early. LOL. I just didn't want to trade anything else. Not monetarily impressive, but I got two wall decals I was after (I'm moving and redecorating my room, and I have NOTHING for my walls at the moment), three Lavanila rollerballs (love them) and the last Ali Khan ring I was missing. 

I know a lot of people didn't like the scroll one, but I love that it's a chalkboard! I so need something like that. Really happy with this bag, even though it's kind of an odd one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

you guys, i suck sooo bad! I opened another bag on my other account.

They were offering the steve madden sunglasses that I love, along with that super cute neon bag and a coral nail polish!

I was doing so good, I even skipped a box on that account this month too.

The neon bag is just so adorable! It's almost that it's so ugly it's cute thing haha.

I don't know if I'm going to keep it for sure though.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh that silver watch bangle is so hideous. I mean, thoroughly atrocious. Whoever has it should accept the first offer they get.
> 
> ...


 Woooooooooork it!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

I had to open another bag, too...to get that gray Melie Bianco satchel. Luuuuuuuust.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys, i suck sooo bad! I opened another bag on my other account.
> 
> ...


Oh, i want those Madden sunglasses bad!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't help it, I shipped my bag 2 days early. LOL. I just didn't want to trade anything else. Not monetarily impressive, but I got two wall decals I was after (I'm moving and redecorating my room, and I have NOTHING for my walls at the moment), three Lavanila rollerballs (love them) and the last Ali Khan ring I was missing.
> 
> I know a lot of people didn't like the scroll one, but I love that it's a chalkboard! I so need something like that. Really happy with this bag, even though it's kind of an odd one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's awesome! I was obsessed with the rollerballs but I'm sensitive to scents (migraaaines) so I really shouldn't make half of my bag rollerballs even though it's what my heart wants LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

How do you open another bag? Just open another account with a different email?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you open another bag? Just open another account with a different email?


Yup!

The only rule is that you can't trade with yourself. The company doesn't care as long as you abide by that.

=]


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly though, I'm concerned that you can't size it to fit you..it looks pretty big. Thats the only thing preventing me from making crazy offers for it.


 lol don't bother. I have 4 or 5 crazy ridiculous trade offers out and no budgie.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

I missed out on that trade up from the Toyo hat to the resin bangle!! &gt;___&lt; I had the hat available in my offers as soon as I got this necklace! At least I'm a few steps closer to getting a Disney piece- only one buck below the fanatasy necklace



That bow necklace or the wish necklace are my ultimate goals though- only 7 hours left!

Has anyone seen this necklace in person? http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1520/robert-rose-long-tassel-necklace It's what I'm trying to trade up with but I have a feeling it would be a very pretty piece to keep even if I couldn't trade up. I'll probably try to throw offers at the Frog studs by the end anyway


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

And the other bag I recently shipped. This one was intended to be all makeup, but I ended up trading a beach blush for the Lavanila and those mirrors.





Soon I plan to attempt to just trade up as high as possible, but I wanted to get some things I really really wanted first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope with so many people opening up bags, trading will start picking up this afternoon.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the other bag I recently shipped. This one was intended to be all makeup, but I ended up trading a beach blush for the Lavanila and those mirrors.
> 
> ...


 Those are the two quads I want lol! The others are nice but those would suit my skin tone more than the other palettes. So jealous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope with so many people opening up bags, trading will start picking up this afternoon.


me too, my bag closes at 4:55 PST so I might be able to squeeze a few more good trades in before my bag closes- I hope!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed out on that trade up from the Toyo hat to the resin bangle!! &gt;___&lt; I had the hat available in my offers as soon as I got this necklace! At least I'm a few steps closer to getting a Disney piece- only one buck below the fanatasy necklace
> 
> ...


 I keep getting offers for that necklace, I love it but the offers are all against the one necklace I dont want to part with. LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hee! I tried on a wedding dress that was close to this one a couple weeks ago. You could have knocked me over with a feather, it was a size 16! And I actually liked the way I looked in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aha, found the pics some friends took. I had little to no make up on, I wasn't expecting to be trying on any dresses so sorry for my sad state. Just ignore my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, you look so pretty!


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 5, 2012)

That dress is sooooo pretty!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep getting offers for that necklace, I love it but the offers are all against the one necklace I dont want to part with. LOL


Totally understandable- I've held onto everything else (even the $20 mascara which a lot of people tried to trade away!) because I can't let go of them! I'm kind of torn though, if I still have this necklace when my bag is closing I don't know if I'd want to keep it, or try to trade down to either the green scarf, frog studs, red RJ studs, pink bead necklace, or tinkerbelle (totally not going to happen, that person is determined to keep tink!) I'm obsessed with the scarf but am hoping they get the pink and grey version when my next LBB opens. I would die- it's so perfect


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aha, found the pics some friends took. I had little to no make up on, I wasn't expecting to be trying on any dresses so sorry for my sad state. Just ignore my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You look lovely- that dress belongs in a beauty and the beast castle fairytale!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks all, if/when me and the SO decide to make the big jump, I may have to get this dress. I really liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that dress is gorgeous.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks all, if/when me and the SO decide to make the big jump, I may have to get this dress. I really liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You absolutely must! With your hair and makeup done it will be perfect. I love the dress as well. You are right, it looks a lot like the one in the Inspired By Disney photo.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

I think that these earrings would look purrfect with that dress if you end up getting it:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3139/ben-amun-pearl-chandelier-earrings


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that these earrings would look purrfect with that dress if you end up getting it:
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3139/ben-amun-pearl-chandelier-earrings


 Oh ya, I have been eyeing those


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

Is anyone with the Disney bow necklace interested in the Portolano python wallet?


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 5, 2012)

Whew-just a little over a day left on my bag....I have been trading like a fiend!

Does anyone have the Gold BCBGeneration Watch?  I've been making three item offers for around $115 but no takers.  Do I have to offer my first born for it?


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whew-just a little over a day left on my bag....I have been trading like a fiend!
> 
> Does anyone have the Gold BCBGeneration Watch?  I've been making three item offers for around $115 but no takers.  Do I have to offer my first born for it?


I gave up trying to get it... no one was budging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone on this thread have the Briannefeye Geometric Scarf? If so I am willing to trade a Michael Marcus blush and a Street Level Woven clutch (from a prior LBB I received, will ship it out to you). Please let me know, thanks! 

Here is a picture of the bag...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an AWESOME deal- I would totally take it if I had the scarf! Good luck! :]


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I gave up trying to get it... no one was budging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  



  Nooooo! 

I guess I will give them until I get home from work-then I will have to figure out what else I want.  My bag closes tomorrow night.  I have 11 items but nothing I actually want yet.  I was trying to trade up so I'd have enough items/$ to get what I wanted.  (Which was that darned watch-but I'm not bitter).

Thanks for the help!

Edited: Because I can't spell!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is an AWESOME deal- I would totally take it if I had the scarf! Good luck! :]


 I wish I knew the people that did have it so I could contact them.

Thanks hopefully someone will take it


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was doing the same thing, trading up to try to get it.  That's how I got the R&amp;Em duffle.  Everyone (at least those who were responding) declined the trade offers for $110-$120 (for a $75 item....) but someone with the duffle (a $108 item...) accepted. 

Totally not budging it seems lol


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Unless something awesome hits in the next couple of days, I have my perfect bag. Not a high dollar bag but all items I really wanted.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only dork that gets an INSANE rush of power when I have the only one of something? I think I get way too much sadistic pleasure out of denying people.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only dork that gets an INSANE rush of power when I have the only one of something? I think I get way too much sadistic pleasure out of denying people.


 Thats hilarious, what do you have?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have it...And I love that bag! What color blush?


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was doing the same thing, trading up to try to get it.  That's how I got the R&amp;Em duffle.  Everyone (at least those who were responding) declined the trade offers for $110-$120 (for a $75 item....) but someone with the duffle (a $108 item...) accepted.
> ...


  Crazy!  Guess I shoulda opened a bag with it....I thing I already had a bag open when the watches were available though.  Well at least I should be able to get some other stuff I want! LOL.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it...And I love that bag! What color blush?


 Its the Orchid color, here let me send the offer again so you can see the color


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its the Orchid color, here let me send the offer again so you can see the color


 The orchid is my _favorite_ Marcus blush! grats to you both hahaha :]


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

Robert Rose $32 snake cuff. I am sure more will come later but my bag closes in a few hours. It's not like it has great offers it's just fun knowing that I get to decide if they get it or not. I get excited about the weirdest things



I am not easily amused, why do you ask?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its the Orchid color, here let me send the offer again so you can see the color


 Not loving that color, but I have plenty of time to trade. So there ya go!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The orchid is my _favorite_ Marcus blush! grats to you both hahaha :]


 ME TOO! I'm so going to try on my next LBB to end my bag with that one.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

Awww that $38 mineralogie face powder is gone! I wanted to try it- I wonder if it's any good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

I just cancelled all of my crazy offers for the bangle watch after seeing more pics of it.

http://www.shoemall.com/p/kenneth-cole-new-york-womens-wide-bangle-watch/

It's still pretty but not worth the $100+ in trades I was offering lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ME TOO! I'm so going to try on my next LBB to end my bag with that one.


 I was so sad to let it go but if I hadn't I don't think I would've gotten my bag! (I think it was part of a _crazy_ two item trade for the green ribbon watch!)

4 hours left guys!! O____O


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was so sad to let it go but if I hadn't I don't think I would've gotten my bag! (I think it was part of a _crazy_ two item trade for the green ribbon watch!)
> ...


 Dont panic!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if we will see a ton of Betsey Johnson stuff in the coming weeks, 

They filed for chapter 11 bankruptcy in April and all the stores are liquidating everything at like 80% off retail prices right now


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if we will see a ton of Betsey Johnson stuff in the coming weeks,
> 
> They filed for chapter 11 bankruptcy in April and all the stores are liquidating everything at like 80% off retail prices right now


 Reeeeaaaally? I may have to go swing by the local BJ store and see what's what.


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay I got the glittery floral bangle. Woohoo!

Yes, I know it's a low priced item, but I really wanted it. lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I got the glittery floral bangle. Woohoo!
> 
> Yes, I know it's a low priced item, but I really wanted it. lol


 That is one of my fav LBB items that I've gotten  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Reeeeaaaally? I may have to go swing by the local BJ store and see what's what.


 Yep, everything in stores is 50% off right now.  I'm thinking of getting a dress... I love Betsey stuff and I'm so disappointed they are going out of business. 

If I'm not mistaken, I think they are keeping 5 flagship stores open and that is it.  At least that's what I read a few weeks ago...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, everything in stores is 50% off right now.  I'm thinking of getting a dress... I love Betsey stuff and I'm so disappointed they are going out of business.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I think they are keeping 5 flagship stores open and that is it.  At least that's what I read a few weeks ago...


 Unfortunately I am not the body size for BJ clothes but I do like some of the accessories.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dont panic!


Trying not to but I'm closing in on 3 hours left so fast ;____; I haven't seen any activity from the people with the Wish necklaces- AHHHH!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, everything in stores is 50% off right now.  I'm thinking of getting a dress... I love Betsey stuff and I'm so disappointed they are going out of business.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I think they are keeping 5 flagship stores open and that is it.  At least that's what I read a few weeks ago...


 I know the SF store they literally opened earlier this year as the new "Flagship" is definitely closing.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 5, 2012)

Anybody want the Gorjana Ribbon necklace? 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody want the Gorjana Ribbon necklace?
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 depends, what do you want for it??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it should be one of my offers for it you accept. hehe 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Robert Rose $32 snake cuff. I am sure more will come later but my bag closes in a few hours. It's not like it has great offers it's just fun knowing that I get to decide if they get it or not. I get excited about the weirdest things



I am not easily amused, why do you ask?


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

lol I'm trying to get the bumble bee earrings but she won't answer.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Trying not to but I'm closing in on 3 hours left so fast ;____; I haven't seen any activity from the people with the Wish necklaces- AHHHH!!


 Which one is your offer?


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

Yet another Disney bow necklace question haha  is anyone willing to trade it for the Gorjana cosmic charm bracelet?  I have an offer for it and will accept if it'll get me the bow necklace lol   I'm determined to get this necklace because of you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one is your offer?


 It's the Marcus Sunkissed Bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm using the name Marie Toulouse



I can try to get you the cat drop earrings if you'd like, I only have 2 hours left though D:

I have the "August Accessories Two-tone Woven Fedora", "Ben Amun Resin Bangle Set", "Briannefaye Lariat Necklace with Roses" and the "August Accessories Toyo Fedora" sitting in my offers if you're interested in any of those!

I love how my absolute favorite bag (the Melie Bianco Top Handle Framed Bag) comes in stock right as my bag is ending- I don't think I can let go of my Nica even though I _love_ that bag :[


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

Gaghh.

I really love those RJ Graziano multi bracelets, but no one is budging on them.

I'm tempted to trade my sparkly tinkerbell for a set, but I like the necklace! lol.

I also really need to get rid of the feather earrings in my bag! I like them, but I already have so many feather earrings that I'd like to get something else.

Anyone interested in the Pointed ring by All The Rage, the Ali Khan new york feather earrings, or the Kenneth Jay Lane double drop animal earrings?


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 5, 2012)

I almost have my perfect bag! The only thing I don't like is the R&amp;Em Satchel. I have two days left but I'm debating if I should close early and get my bag by the weekend...


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

Aww you look beautiful!!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aha, found the pics some friends took. I had little to no make up on, I wasn't expecting to be trying on any dresses so sorry for my sad state. Just ignore my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 5, 2012)

I want the Kenneth Cole horseshoe earrings but only one person has them.

I also somehow have 2 Dove necklaces now. lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

Would anyone trade me the Wish or Bow necklace for the floppy hat, Betsey frog studs, archipelago set, betsey cat drop earrings, August Accessories Two-tone Woven Fedora, Ben Amun Resin Bangle Set, Briannefaye Lariat Necklace with Roses, or the August Accessories Toyo Fedora???

I currently have the Michael Marcus Sunkissed Bronzer but I can try to get those items for you if you would prefer!

I only have an hour and 30 minutes left!


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amazing bag did u get everything through trades or did you have returns?


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

ahhh half an hour left


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing bag did u get everything through trades or did you have returns?


 I started out with 6 six items, because I had 3 through returns


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

Some of those cute bags are back!! Ahh bags are my biggest weakness! Does anyone here have the Melie Bianco woven tote?


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jun 5, 2012)

How long does it usually take bags to ship? I live in Philadelphia and shipped my bag a week ago today... just curious.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gaghh.
> 
> ...


 I would be willing to trade my long tassl necklace for the ring and feather earrings if you are interested.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww you look beautiful!!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would anyone trade me the Wish or Bow necklace for the floppy hat, Betsey frog studs, archipelago set, betsey cat drop earrings, August Accessories Two-tone Woven Fedora, Ben Amun Resin Bangle Set, Briannefaye Lariat Necklace with Roses, or the August Accessories Toyo Fedora???
> 
> ...


 Sent you a pm    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG yessss! Someone sent out a trade with the Duex Lux wallet that I've been trying to get, for the animal earrings! I'm so excited!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

yea that's my mom. She's been trying to get those bumbles shipped but she always seems to trade them away. she is going to get them this time.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yea that's my mom. She's been trying to get those bumbles shipped but she always seems to trade them away. she is going to get them this time.


 That's so perfect! Yay! I'm excited that they went to someone who will be super stoked to have them! =]


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 5, 2012)

Just in time too our bags just closed lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in time too our bags just closed lol


Dang that was close! lol.

Glad that I got on to check it before going to eat dinner!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so happy it's insane- I love LBB! Thank you so much to those of you who helped me out, you know who you are! :]


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! Glad you got your perfect bag!


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how the trade offers are on the Nila Anthony color block satchel in purple &amp; yellow, and on the Nila Anthony green trim crossbody? Thanks.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, I've decided I need the Melie Bianco Woven Gathered Hobo Bag ($38)but all I have to trade is the Robert Rose Long Tassel Necklace ($34). Anyone getting this on their trade radar that is willing to work a trade with me?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I've decided I need the Melie Bianco Woven Gathered Hobo Bag ($38)but all I have to trade is the Robert Rose Long Tassel Necklace ($34). Anyone getting this on their trade radar that is willing to work a trade with me?


 That Melie Bianco bag is being way under priced on LBB so it's generally trading for stuff in the $70+ range.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Melie Bianco bag is being way under priced on LBB so it's generally trading for stuff in the $70+ range.


 Of course it is!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Of course it is!


 Lol go ahead and offer the trade. You never know.. someone could be feeling REALLY generous.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the trade offers are on the Nila Anthony color block satchel in purple &amp; yellow, and on the Nila Anthony green trim crossbody? Thanks.


 They're kind of slow, not a lot of good offers


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol go ahead and offer the trade. You never know.. someone could be feeling REALLY generous.


 LOL  Past experiences say I am not that lucky but offers have been sent.


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're kind of slow, not a lot of good offers


 Darn. OK. Thank You.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh crap! A necklace jsut came out that I WANT SO BAD but I cant trade down for it cause it would make my bag under $75! Nooooo!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Melie Bianco bag is being way under priced on LBB so it's generally trading for stuff in the $70+ range.


 I think I have the only one in aqua, but almost all of the offers I've been getting have been single-item offers in the $20-30 range.  I'm very interested in trading it away, but only if I can get the silver skull bracelet and either the green ombre scarf or the blue ombre neckwrap (I love skulls, and I'm on a scarf kick).  I did just get an offer of the fuschia Nila Anthony fringed crossbody for it, though, and it's tempting to get it in order to trade it for something else (I *really* need to cool it with the bags).  How is that trading?  And, oops, a Gorjana necklace (I think it was the $72 version of the Claire necklace) that I meant to get more information on to see whether it was trading (I don't wear jewelry except for the occasional bracelet, so this would definitely have to be traded away), and I instead clicked the pass button.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I have the only one in aqua, but almost all of the offers I've been getting have been single-item offers in the $20-30 range.  I'm very interested in trading it away, but only if I can get the silver skull bracelet and either the green ombre scarf or the blue ombre neckwrap (I love skulls, and I'm on a scarf kick).  I did just get an offer of the fuschia Nila Anthony fringed crossbody for it, though, and it's tempting to get it in order to trade it for something else (I *really* need to cool it with the bags).  How is that trading?  And, oops, a Gorjana necklace (I think it was the $72 version of the Claire necklace) that I meant to get more information on to see whether it was trading (I don't wear jewelry except for the occasional bracelet, so this would definitely have to be traded away), and I instead clicked the pass button.


 Those were both offers from me.  While I was AFK I had an offer or two of bags and an offer for a two item trade (for the fringed crossbody) nothing really fancy.  There are several two item offers for the Claire necklace. I want that bag! lol

EDIT: *were several two item offers


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh crap! A necklace jsut came out that I WANT SO BAD but I cant trade down for it cause it would make my bag under $75! Nooooo!


Which necklace is it? Maybe one of us can help you out?


----------



## Smidget (Jun 5, 2012)

Can you resist my new offer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

The disk necklace, I initially started LBB to get the silver half moon bib necklace but it got sold out but this one would be awesome but in order to get it, I am going to have to split up my current set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't realize what the issue was until after I traded off my third necklace. I should have paid closer attention. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't realize what the issue was until after I traded off my third necklace. I should have paid closer attention. &gt;.&lt;


If your bag gets too hard to trade you can ask Customer Service if you can start over, they've always been extremely helpful but I've learned from this thread that it's best to call, otherwise you'll typically have to wait at least a day for an email response (though my first emails for each month are always answered within a few hours!)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you resist my new offer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You win!  It was the double-punch of pink.  I actually wanted that makeup bag but was not having any success in trying to get it.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 5, 2012)

YAAAAY!! Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The disk necklace, I initially started LBB to get the silver half moon bib necklace but it got sold out but this one would be awesome but in order to get it, I am going to have to split up my current set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


aww!

What's your name on there? I can see if I can get the necklace and help you out!


----------



## maryissa (Jun 5, 2012)

Omg! They have the Melie Bianco Expandable Shoulder Bag again! I want!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If your bag gets too hard to trade you can ask Customer Service if you can start over, they've always been extremely helpful but I've learned from this thread that it's best to call, otherwise you'll typically have to wait at least a day for an email response (though my first emails for each month are always answered within a few hours!)


 They reset my bag!! I'm sorry I lost my necklace and bracelet but the purse alone makes up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They reset my bag!! I'm sorry I lost my necklace and bracelet but the purse alone makes up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So is your Melie Bianco open to trading? Love it!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So is your Melie Bianco open to trading? Love it!


 I dont know yet. LOL I really like the bag but I am still looking around, seeing what is out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know yet. LOL I really like the bag but I am still looking around, seeing what is out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Its a beautiful bag! I'm glad they reset your bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, now you can start over with some past experience.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 5, 2012)

Trading like a crazy person for that expandable bag! But all my offers keep getting rejected. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading like a crazy person for that expandable bag! But all my offers keep getting rejected. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When it was first in the gallery (a couple weeks ago?  I forget when it was) and there were a lot of them, every one of my offers were rejected, $30+ above the value of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully you have better luck than I did!


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like I'm stuck with the sparkly Tink necklace instead of the bow... my bag ends in less than an hour.  Not that sparkly Tink is a bad thing, I just really wanted the bow lol


----------



## maryissa (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When it was first in the gallery (a couple weeks ago?  I forget when it was) and there were a lot of them, every one of my offers were rejected, $30+ above the value of the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully you have better luck than I did!


 Awww man! Yea, I wanted it then too but I didn't want to open another bag. And I was hoping that they would bring it back in the teal color, but I guess not. Thanks for the luck! I've made over 10 offers and they've all been rejected, but I'm not giving up!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so jealous of that bag! I want it so much, but no one is accepting trades. =(


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

I know it's ridiculous, but I got the Deux Lux wristlet for a $90 three item offer. The person was just not budging and I'd rather trade 3 items that I haven't been able to trade up, for 1 that I really really want.

My bag is pretty much back to its original starting value, I undid the uptrading value adding that I did, but it's okay.

At least I got the item I've been coveting!

now I have to decide if I want to trade the wallet for the braclet set that I love!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

Sigh, I miss having a bag open already...I CAN'T open another one, though...I've had 4 in the last month! lol


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's ridiculous, but I got the Deux Lux wristlet for a $90 three item offer. The person was just not budging and I'd rather trade 3 items that I haven't been able to trade up, for 1 that I really really want.
> 
> ...


 I need a wallet! Which one do you have?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh, I miss having a bag open already...I CAN'T open another one, though...I've had 4 in the last month! lol


Ya, I feel bad but I emailed CS almost immediately after opening the other bag I was talking about, and asked to cancel it for financial reasons.

This is my last bag for awhile too.

Right now I think my bag is pretty much perfect. I started with 10 items and now I have 6.

I wish I had recorded what I started with though! It doesn't show me my original bag in my profile right now, maybe it'll show up when I close out my bag.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need a wallet! Which one do you have?


It's the Woven Deux Lux one. =]

Your trade is the one that I was waffling on! Lol.

I love that bracelet set, so that worked out nicely! Now my bag is pretty much perfect! I love that wallet too, but I don't realistically NEED the wallet. The wristlet is super cute too.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the Woven Deux Lux one. =]


 LOVE that one! I have made quite a few offers on it already! Let me know if you decide to part with it


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE that one! I have made quite a few offers on it already! Let me know if you decide to part with it


 Just kidding. Was that you? THANKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jun 5, 2012)

Shipped early!!

Starting Bag: 


















Ending Bag:





















Lets see how long I last before I open another bag. lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just kidding. Was that you? THANKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup that was me!!

lol.

I looked up on here to see if you had put your username, and then lo and behold you were the one making the offer already!

You're welcome! Thank you so much too! I've been wanting that set of bracelets since like, 2 bags ago, but no one would budge on their trading.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipped early!!
> 
> ...


Dang!! Go you! Both the starting and ending are amazing bags.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dang!! Go you! Both the starting and ending are amazing bags.


 Thanks Mel! I'll post pics up of everything when it gets in. I cannot wait for all the DC stuff. Gah!


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 5, 2012)

If you have a chance to get the Melie Bianco Expandable shoulder bag then get it! I love mine. As my husband is back with my potent and shoot I'll get more photos of it tomorrow.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol oh good gravy. Point and Shoot


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol oh good gravy. Point and Shoot


 LOL I was very confused on potent and shoot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I was very confused on potent and shoot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wasn't. He brought home the viagra!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't. He brought home the viagra!


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there a trick to trading - somethinga? I got a kabuki brush and have put in a ton of offers - just about anything $10 above or below that I'd be happy with (or, less unhappy with). Any suggestions? I have no use for the kabuki brush (I own two and rarely use them). I did manage to trade my cute earrings for cuter, and I am happy w/ my bag...

So, any special tips on getting rid of an item that might be undesireable to many people?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a trick to trading - somethinga? I got a kabuki brush and have put in a ton of offers - just about anything $10 above or below that I'd be happy with (or, less unhappy with). Any suggestions? I have no use for the kabuki brush (I own two and rarely use them). I did manage to trade my cute earrings for cuter, and I am happy w/ my bag...
> 
> So, any special tips on getting rid of an item that might be undesireable to many people?


 Other than patience, the only other way I've gotten rid of less desirable items is to pair them with another item for a multi-item trade or trade WAY down. Not ideal if you're hoping to end up with a big bag, but to me, it's better to end up with a lower valued bag you enjoy than to get items that for you, are basically junk.

If you do get stuck with the brush, you can always return it and get an extra item to start with in your next bag.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Other than patience, the only other way I've gotten rid of less desirable items is to pair them with another item for a multi-item trade or trade WAY down. Not ideal if you're hoping to end up with a big bag, but to me, it's better to end up with a lower valued bag you enjoy than to get items that for you, are basically junk.
> ...


 Something I just learned the hard way, keep an eye on your total bag price as well. You will not be allowed to trade down to under $75 so one mistake and you can find yourself in a bad situation. Just as a heads up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a trick to trading - somethinga? I got a kabuki brush and have put in a ton of offers - just about anything $10 above or below that I'd be happy with (or, less unhappy with). Any suggestions? I have no use for the kabuki brush (I own two and rarely use them). I did manage to trade my cute earrings for cuter, and I am happy w/ my bag...
> 
> So, any special tips on getting rid of an item that might be undesireable to many people?


 I say patience. The ones you are offering the trade to may not be online, so you may have to wait until morning. Also, keep an eye on the news feed for other people opening bags. They may feel "meh" about their extras too and are online and willing to trade. Offer the kabuki if you see something you might like or think you would have an easier time trading.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2012)

I just managed to offer that kabuki brush up and get a diffuser within about fifteen minutes, so it's possible to get rid of something you don't want *and* go up.  I don't think I've ever had such a good trading night as tonight has been!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok I think I'm ready to give up on trying to get the Melie Bianco woven satchel. Or the expandable shoulder bag. Hopefullly ill be able to get them when I open a bag


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say patience. The ones you are offering the trade to may not be online, so you may have to wait until morning. Also, keep an eye on the news feed for other people opening bags. They may feel "meh" about their extras too and are online and willing to trade. Offer the kabuki if you see something you might like or think you would have an easier time trading.


Yup this for sure!

I've had meh items to me end up trading 3 or 4 days after I put out the offer. You just have to put out a crapton of offers and eventually something will go through!

It's kind of hard at first, but also keep an eye on items that are lower price ranges that you would really want. There are a bunch of things in the $16 range that I love, but for me the worst area is the $22-36 range because I really don't like most of what they have in that area and a lot of it trades poorly unless it's the Betsey items.


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 6, 2012)

> I wasn't. He brought home the viagra!


 Lol that's exactly what I thought when I saw what autocorrect had "helped" me with!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I think I'm ready to give up on trying to get the Melie Bianco woven satchel. Or the expandable shoulder bag. Hopefullly ill be able to get them when I open a bag


 Yep I would pretty much only give up this Teal MB Woven Hobo(if that is what you mean) if the offer was a 3 item trade worth $90+ ;P or another nice bag+1 item. I'm a tough cookie, but they are sold out and I have the only one in teal (last I checked).


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

I really wish I had started on LBB sooner but I was a non-believer. If LBB ever does shoes, I am going to just going to have my checks sent directly to them.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep I would pretty much only give up this Teal MB Woven Satchel if the offer was a 3 item trade worth $90+ ;P or another nice bag+1 item. I'm a tough cookie, but they are sold out and I have the only one in teal (last I checked).


I have the white woven MB hobo, have some ridiculous offers for it, but trying to hang on to it, its a b'day present for my sister. I'm trying to get the MB double handle satchel, there are 16 people out there who have it, but no ones budging...oh well..


----------



## Smidget (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the white woven MB hobo, have some ridiculous offers for it, but trying to hang on to it, its a b'day present for my sister. I'm trying to get the MB double handle satchel, there are 16 people out there who have it, but no ones budging...oh well..


 What kind of offers are you getting for the white hobo?   I've been tempted to take the white one just because it goes with more of what I already have.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I think I'm ready to give up on trying to get the Melie Bianco woven satchel. Or the expandable shoulder bag. Hopefullly ill be able to get them when I open a bag


 Is the person with the expandable shoulder bag on? I was trying to get it too, but they didn't budge on any of my offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the person with the expandable shoulder bag on? I was trying to get it too, but they didn't budge on any of my offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they were on about half an hour ago, 'cos they rejected some offers I made then, but the fresh ones are still pending..I wish they would bring more of the expandable MB shoulder bags


----------



## maryissa (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they were on about half an hour ago, 'cos they rejected some offers I made then, but the fresh ones are still pending..I wish they would bring more of the expandable MB shoulder bags


 Yea, I wish that too, I think someone returned their expandable bag because theres only 1. I wish they would bring in the other different colors of expandable bag. I saw them on this site 

http://www.silviashandbags.com/melie-bianco-alyssa-shoulder-bag-gray.html#

and I would love the blue one!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, I wish that too, I think someone returned their expandable bag because theres only 1. I wish they would bring in the other different colors of expandable bag. I saw them on this site
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Now you made me want it more! I've been trying to get it in my last 2 bags, but they always just bring out 1...the blue looks sooo pretty!


----------



## maryissa (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Now you made me want it more! I've been trying to get it in my last 2 bags, but they always just bring out 1...the blue looks sooo pretty!


 Isn't it pretty?! I was offering so much before I went out for dinner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but all were rejected


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

I just found an MB store less than 20 mins from my house...this does not bode well.....


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 6, 2012)

I just closed my bag and I'm super happy with everything!

I wish I knew what I started with, but it won't tell me when I look at my activity.

I started out with the Steve Madden Aviators, Apricot Citrus Salve, Sakroots Flower Power Cosmetic Bag, Sakroots Flower Power Wristlet, The Marqui Shape Ring, Octopus Earrings, Minerologi Pressed Eyeshadow Compact, one of the Ali Khan rings, a photo frame collage thing, and another small item that I can't remember!

This is my ending bag: (Sorry for the low quality and the blur!)





All in all, I am super proud of myself for getting the stuff I have from what I started with! My starting bag was alright, but it wasn't really "me" and my ending bag is completely me. It's all stuff I am excited to use and have and wear! But I have to say, having 10 items in a bag is HARD. It was so so overwhelming for me for those first few days, trying to trade everything up and keep track of what items I had offers out on and figuring out what to offer on and what I wanted to trade for each thing! I don't even know how people do that all the time because it was almost too stressful for me! lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

I had two offers when I logged in tonight for my pink watch that made me mildly depressed to pass. One was a two item trade including the Gorjana cosmic bracelet and the other was the dangly Betsey rose earrings, also in a two item trade. *LE SOB* If it was the rose earrings AND the cosmic bracelet I don't know what I would do. I'd probably lose my mind and have a breakdown over the stress of the decision. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just closed my bag and I'm super happy with everything!
> 
> ...


 Amazing haul! I have the wish necklace, just got it in from Karmaloop a few days ago. It's amazing. I love every single thing you got.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Amazing haul! I have the wish necklace, just got it in from Karmaloop a few days ago. It's amazing. I love every single thing you got.


Thank you! I'm sooo excited that I got everything that I did! I got really lucky with some trades, and some of them were thanks to the girls on here, so I definitely am grateful to them for helping me out! My trading definitely would not be as good w/o the tricks you all have on here and the help that everyone gives! =]

I love this forum because everyone is just so sweet. I'm still blown away!

I'm super stoked to have gotten the Wish necklace, because I love my Believe one, so I know I'll love this one too. It was hard trading away the Tinkerbell one because I'm sure it's gorgeous in person too, but I just love that Wish one!

Karmaloop has good stuff too! I'm trying not to look on there though because I don't want to buy even more stuff lol.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if the BCBGeneration Snake Embossed Clutch  comes with a strap. I didn't realize it was so big until I saw a video just now XD


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the BCBGeneration Snake Embossed Clutch  comes with a strap. I didn't realize it was so big until I saw a video just now XD


 Looking at pics of it through Google, I don't see it ever shown with a strap so I would guess no.


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jun 6, 2012)

I am getting crappy offers for my RJ Graziano coil bracelet which I dont want at all.

Im wondering if I should just keep it since im not getting anywhere with it... or try and combine it with another item to trade for something possibly better. Not sure if I can get anything good.


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently I don't get a lot of good offers and am too used to hitting the pass button. I accidently passed an offer I meant to accept...again!!

If the person who offered me the Gorjana Jackie and the lipstick for my Nica Celia Flap Bag is on here, please resend your offer. I promise this time I will accept. Or if anyone else on here really wants this bag, I'm open to any decent 2 - 3 item trade for it. Thanks.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently I don't get a lot of good offers and am too used to hitting the pass button. I accidently passed an offer I meant to accept...again!!
> 
> If the person who offered me the Gorjana Jackie and the lipstick for my Nica Celia Flap Bag is on here, please resend your offer. I promise this time I will accept. Or if anyone else on here really wants this bag, I'm open to any decent 2 - 3 item trade for it. Thanks.


 Tonya, hurry up and get rid of that bag. They are updating the picture and I'm thinking pretty soon no one will want it. Try and trade it for any bag or piece of jewelry you like, right now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

See, if they'd pictured the real color of that bag to begin with, I might have actually liked it! Yeah, I know I'm a weirdo...I just hate that camel-y color. I hope they get their picture issues sorted out soon...


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 6, 2012)

did anyone want the Robert Rose Color Block Chain Necklace  I'm willing to take any two item offer for it


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 6, 2012)

My biggest problem this time around is that I want too many things. lol


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tonya, hurry up and get rid of that bag. They are updating the picture and I'm thinking pretty soon no one will want it. Try and trade it for any bag or piece of jewelry you like, right now!


 Lol! I think that's exactly what the person who had the bag before me did, as it was a $24 trade down for them to the bag I was offering.






I was very confused this morning when I saw trade accepted, and it was a bag I didn't recognize.

It actually has two decent offers on it right now that I'm considering. One is a $100 two item trade for the RJ Graziano Red Hoop Earrings and the Micha pink long fringe earrings (not sure how these items would trade though). The other offer is for the $88 R &amp; Em Saddle crossbody. Anyone know how these trade?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I know the pink fringe earrings got a lot of offers when I had them, but most were lower valued...they seem to be the most popular of the fringe earrings though. I personally would go with the Saddle cross body, a lot of people like it and I think usually bags are easier to trade than jewelry.


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 6, 2012)

I shipped my first bag early Monday. So excited! I was happy with what I had after only a couple of days of trading. But can someone tell me how long they take to actually send out the boxes? Mine still hasn't shipped yet. Thanks!


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know the pink fringe earrings got a lot of offers when I had them, but most were lower valued...they seem to be the most popular of the fringe earrings though. I personally would go with the Saddle cross body, a lot of people like it and I think usually bags are easier to trade than jewelry.


 Thanks. I did go with the Saddle Crossbody. It had a decent 3 item trade on it, so I accepted that. Now I have 5 items to play with!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone else ever had success with getting them reset their bag? If so, what did you say to get them to do it. I decided to try lbb so this is my first time. I went a little trade-happy and ended up with things that I really dont care for that much. And, no one is wanting to trade. I emailed the company and they said that they could take out 1 item and replace it with another item within $5. I'm only at $40 saved. I want to make the $60 worth it...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else ever had success with getting them reset their bag? If so, what did you say to get them to do it. I decided to try lbb so this is my first time. I went a little trade-happy and ended up with things that I really dont care for that much. And, no one is wanting to trade. I emailed the company and they said that they could take out 1 item and replace it with another item within $5. I'm only at $40 saved. I want to make the $60 worth it...


 I called them and told them the truth. I was new and didn't quite know what I was doing. So they reset my account. My account is only 2 days old though so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 6, 2012)

They have great customer service! They are resetting my account. 







> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I called them and told them the truth. I was new and didn't quite know what I was doing. So they reset my account. My account is only 2 days old though so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

Some of you may remember how upset I was when they had told me 2 weeks after closing my second bag that my primary item (the Madden foldover clutch) had sold out, and I had to settle for a replacement item. Well, I made my peace with that. But now, I just got a call from them telling me, that my last bag which closed 10 days ago hadnt been shipped because my primary item( (the R&amp;em Charlotte tote) had sold out again. I'm really upset. I had my heart set on that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I had gotten some amazing offers for it which i refused just because I loved that bag so much. Emily offered me the MB woven bag as replacement but I still feel pretty crappy. I closed that bag sunday niight(27th june) and it still hasn't shipped, it had my sisters b'day present too in it. Too late for that now. As much as I love lbb, I'm going to have some serious reservations about opening another bag now.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of you may remember how upset I was when they had told me 2 weeks after closing my second bag that my primary item (the Madden foldover clutch) had sold out, and I had to settle for a replacement item. Well, I made my peace with that. But now, I just got a call from them telling me, that my last bag which closed 10 days ago hadnt been shipped because my primary item( (the R&amp;em Charlotte tote) had sold out again. I'm really upset. I had my heart set on that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I had gotten some amazing offers for it which i refused just because I loved that bag so much. Emily offered me the MB woven bag as replacement but I still feel pretty crappy. I closed that bag sunday niight(27th june) and it still hasn't shipped, it had my sisters b'day present too in it. Too late for that now. As much as I love lbb, I'm going to have some serious reservations about opening another bag now.


 That is really horrible, I am sorry you are having to deal with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting crappy offers for my RJ Graziano coil bracelet which I dont want at all.
> 
> Im wondering if I should just keep it since im not getting anywhere with it... or try and combine it with another item to trade for something possibly better. Not sure if I can get anything good.


 Youre getting crappy offers because no one else wants it either. They are trying to use it to trade up only. You need to trade down to a better item and then trade up with that.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is really horrible, I am sorry you are having to deal with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup...seriously so upset right now. I mean I can understand one time, but how can they keep doing this to me :'(


----------



## calexxia (Jun 6, 2012)

UGH. I caved. And of course I have crappy stuff (a candle and a bracelet that I consider kinda gross) and of course my extra item from Klout isn't showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 6, 2012)

I closed my bag on Monday and it still hasn't shipped, I thought they were usually pretty fast about shipping boxes out. I'm starting to wonder if my bag has something in it that has "sold out." Not really sure how that happens though, if you have 10 of an item, put it in 10 bags. I don't understand how selling out is an issue.

***Update: my bag has shipped, no worries***


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH. I caved. And of course I have crappy stuff (a candle and a bracelet that I consider kinda gross) and of course my extra item from Klout isn't showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so shocked you caved!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What did you pick as your main item? And what is your LBB name?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I closed my bag on Monday and it still hasn't shipped, I thought they were usually pretty fast about shipping boxes out. I'm starting to wonder I'm my bag has something in it that has "sold out." Not really sure how that happens though, if you have 10 of an item, put it in 10 bags. I don't understand how selling out is an issue.


 That was my thinking as well. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

I managed to get my necklace and bracelet back! Yes! Now I can ship this bag! Yay!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of you may remember how upset I was when they had told me 2 weeks after closing my second bag that my primary item (the Madden foldover clutch) had sold out, and I had to settle for a replacement item. Well, I made my peace with that. But now, I just got a call from them telling me, that my last bag which closed 10 days ago hadnt been shipped because my primary item( (the R&amp;em Charlotte tote) had sold out again. I'm really upset. I had my heart set on that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I had gotten some amazing offers for it which i refused just because I loved that bag so much. Emily offered me the MB woven bag as replacement but I still feel pretty crappy. I closed that bag sunday niight(27th june) and it still hasn't shipped, it had my sisters b'day present too in it. Too late for that now. As much as I love lbb, I'm going to have some serious reservations about opening another bag now.


 That's terrible! And now what if someone doesn't get the bag they are sending you in place of your's because it goes "out of stock"? It'll be a terrible cycle and I'd ask for a refund, but that's just me.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so shocked you caved!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Main item is the Betsey rose drop earrings. And I guess it's probably calexxia, but it shows me as following you and Leilani


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Main item is the Betsey rose drop earrings. And I guess it's probably calexxia, but it shows me as following you and Leilani


 Weird, I only find a blank profile (no bag)) under that name. In either case, I am glad you jumped in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine closed last Thursday and still hasn't shipped. As ive not been able to get the desired earrings this time around I'll be canceling my current bag and be taking a step back for a few weeks. Hopefully they straighten out the issues before it becomes catastrophic


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Has anyone else ever had success with getting them reset their bag? If so, what did you say to get them to do it. I decided to try lbb so this is my first time. I went a little trade-happy and ended up with things that I really dont care for that much. And, no one is wanting to trade. I emailed the company and they said that they could take out 1 item and replace it with another item within $5. I'm only at $40 saved. I want to make the $60 worth it...Â :kopfkratz:


 I've reset my bag twice. I've always called and spoken to Emily. Shes usually on in the mornings. There has never been an issue. It's happiness guaranteed. And you're not happy.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Youre getting crappy offers because no one else wants it either. They are trying to use it to trade up only. You need to trade down to a better item and then trade up with that.


I dunno, there were some really good trades with it earlier this week.

I was surprised.

But I would definitely use it to try to trade down for a $30 item. I'd try to trade down for the Steve Madden Sunglasses, any of the Disney necklaces like the Fantasy one, or the scarf. Avoid that bib necklace though! I always end up with that thing and use it to trade down for a lower priced item that I really really want.

Hopefully you can get a good trade using it!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

Oooooooh, I noticed a certain someone who is my FB pal officially joined us on the dark side (we have cookies, and Betsey) was trading on Little Black Bag... 




 I was in all kinds of shock. LOL. Annnnd that certain someone *eyes up the posts above* got my fave Betsey dangly rose earrings as her starting item.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooooh, I noticed a certain someone who is my FB pal officially joined us on the dark side (we have cookies, and Betsey) was trading on Little Black Bag...
> 
> ...


 And that someone will GLADLY trade them for something good. LOL And is really irked that LBB answered my first email about hte Klout issue but hasn't since.. GRRR.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 6, 2012)

Another one bites the dust....


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 6, 2012)

Omg no the melie bianco tassel pocket bag is back!! That's the only black bag that I have ever loved but I just closed a bag I can't buy another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone know how the ali khan double feather stone ring trades? I have the pink iphone bump case now and am getting nowhere with it.


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just got my first little black bag in the mail!
I know everyone that I've seen has had their bag come in a white box with pretty LBB written all over it, but mine came in a plain brown box. 




Did that happen to anyone else? It doesn't really matter, but I just think it's weird!


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine came in yesterday and it was also in a plain brown box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

Weird, mine came today..normal box.


----------



## mandyblair (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first little black bag in the mail!
> 
> ...


 My last two LBBs have come in plain brown boxes.  I think the site is growing too fast for them to keep up with everything, cute boxes included!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 6, 2012)

> I just got my first little black bag in the mail! I know everyone that I've seen has had their bag come in a white box with pretty LBB written all over it, but mine came in a plain brown box.Â :icon_neut Did that happen to anyone else? It doesn't really matter, but I just think it's weird!


 Mine last week came in a plain brown box too. I guess they ran out of special boxes.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone received the small skull bracelet?  The description is confusing me, it says it is 12 inches long but only 2 inches in diameter.  That would only fit on small wrists or kids. 

edit: I got the dimensions from the Macy's listing


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my Street Level Stripe Tote with Buckle in the mail. Not quite as nice as I was expecting but I'll still use it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg no the melie bianco tassel pocket bag is back!!
> 
> That's the only black bag that I have ever loved but I just closed a bag I can't buy another


I have that bag and really love it. Sorry to be an enabler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have great customer service! They are resetting my account.


 I just saw this lol They really are great


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

Just posted a ton of pics in the pic thread for you ladies. Including the nude Nila. GORGEOUSNESSS


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahhhh!! So I decided to join LBB! After reading on here, I joined a few hours ago and am having such a blast going through everything. I am SO glad it is summer time; I will not be able to handle being a subscriber to this with my laptop open during lectures! hehehe

If anyone is interested, let me know! I LOVE girly, sparkly and pink things. I have my eye on the Duex Lux Felix Small Duffle (Beige/gold) as well as the BCBG ribbon watch, in nude/gold or pink!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first little black bag in the mail!
> 
> ...


 Mine was in a brown box too! I was excited for the white one as well...oh well, I loved what was inside!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey forum!! (I'm a new poster, old lurker)

After reading on here, I joined a few hours ago and am having such a blast going through everything. I am SO glad it is summer time; I will not be able to handle being a subscriber to LBB with my laptop open during lectures! hehehe

Here is what I currently have. If anyone is interested, let me know! I LOVE girly, sparkly and pink things. I have my eye on the Duex Lux Felix Small Duffle (Beige/gold) as well as the BCBG ribbon watch, in nude/gold or pink!

Also, if you have any tips for a LBB newbie, type away! &lt;3


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey forum!! (I'm a new poster, old lurker)

After reading on here, I joined a few hours ago and am having such a blast going through everything. I am SO glad it is summer time; I will not be able to handle being a subscriber to LBB with my laptop open during lectures! hehehe

If you guys have any tips for a LBB newbie, type away! &lt;3


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristen87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey forum!! (I'm a new poster, old lurker)
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the best shopping addiction one could ask for! 

Tips: Trade up in small increments. Give it time, at least a day or two. Try not to trade multiple items unless you have multiple items. Handbags get awesome multi-item trades. Betsey items do as well. Cargo is tough to get your hands on. lol Most of all is try and use all 7 days for trading. You'd be suprised the trade offers you get! That's all my brain can come up with right now. Have fine and happy trading!!


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to the best shopping addiction one could ask for!
> 
> Tips: Trade up in small increments. Give it time, at least a day or two. Try not to trade multiple items unless you have multiple items. Handbags get awesome multi-item trades. Betsey items do as well. Cargo is tough to get your hands on. lol Most of all is try and use all 7 days for trading. You'd be suprised the trade offers you get! That's all my brain can come up with right now. Have fine and happy trading!!


 Thank you! Great tips! I chose the Melie Bianco Pocket Tote in Black ($94) for the 'big ticket' item for trading bait. I really want the BCBG ribbon watch in nude but thought it would be more interesting to start off with a big item that I will be able to let go if the offer is right! If I understand correctly, I can cancel before it ships if I don't end up getting anything I am crazy about. (I don't think that will be the case, however!)

&lt;3


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that bag and really love it. Sorry to be an enabler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is the picture they have on the website pretty accurate?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 6, 2012)

My last LBB still hasn't shipped. SO anxious to get it already.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

Just posted my pictures over on the LBB picture thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love everything I got!!!


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 6, 2012)

ugh LBB just messed me up instead of bring me to a page that shows the value of my bag and what brands i would be getting it automatically took me to a page that said welcome back and opened a bag for me and place the item I clicked on in my bag, i never even conformed that i wanted that item they just put in my bag. I do not want the item and the bag value is really low. I hope they let me cancel.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

I am dying to get the Deux Lux Mini Woven Crossbody!!! Anyone here have it??


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am dying to get the Deux Lux Mini Woven Crossbody!!! Anyone here have it??


I wish! I loved that bag so much too but had to settle for the wristlet because the person who had it would not give it up! I even sent a $120 trade for it!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish! I loved that bag so much too but had to settle for the wristlet because the person who had it would not give it up! I even sent a $120 trade for it!


 I'm happy with the wallet, but how cute would it be to have the set??!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last LBB still hasn't shipped. SO anxious to get it already.


 Mine either. I called today and spoke to Dave. After the messages on here about things being "out of stock" (Which, wtf?) So he checks my account and says "Whoa, I see why you called me. You have a ton of stuff". I'm like, focus Dave! Is any of my stuff out of stock?? So he basically told me it should ship tonight and to call back if it doesn't.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh LBB just messed me up instead of bring me to a page that shows the value of my bag and what brands i would be getting it automatically took me to a page that said welcome back and opened a bag for me and place the item I clicked on in my bag, i never even conformed that i wanted that item they just put in my bag. I do not want the item and the bag value is really low. I hope they let me cancel.


 It was acting funny a few minutes ago. Kept taking me to pages I did not ask for. So Ijust logged out. They should be able to cancel the bag when you call them. They're pretty great like that.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm happy with the wallet, but how cute would it be to have the set??!


I know! I was trying so hard to get the set but it was not possible for me. I'm happy I got the wristlet though!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine either. I called today and spoke to Dave. After the messages on here about things being "out of stock" (Which, wtf?) So he checks my account and says "Whoa, I see why you called me. You have a ton of stuff". I'm like, focus Dave! Is any of my stuff out of stock?? So he basically told me it should ship tonight and to call back if it doesn't.


I've been pretty bummed out since it happened the second time. I don't care that they gave me the replacement I wanted and an extra item in my next bag. It happened 2 times, and both times with the item I wanted the most.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been pretty bummed out since it happened the second time. I don't care that they gave me the replacement I wanted and an extra item in my next bag. It happened 2 times, and both times with the item I wanted the most.


 I'm so sorry. I hate that this happened to you twice. They need to give you TWO extra items. At least.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 6, 2012)

Items in My Bag (5)




Betsey Johnson

Frog and Key Necklace
$ 68
RETAIL

Now viewing
(11)




Fydelity

Groovemaster Rebel
$ 70
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Kr3w

Phantom Watch
$ 50
RETAIL

View trade offers
(6)




Betsey Johnson

Cat Drop Earrings
$ 40
RETAIL

View trade offers
(38)




Betsey Johnson

Crystal Bow Drop Earrings
$ 45
RETAIL

 
I am pretty happy with my bag. This is much improved over my last one. I would really like one of the Mellie bianco floral fold over clutch. Does anyone have it and be willing to trade me one for either my Betsey cat earring, or Betsey bow earrings?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice. I'm sure someone will trade you the clutch for the betsey earrings. How much time do you have left?



> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Items in My Bag (5)
> 
> ...


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 6, 2012)

I still have right over 2 days so im sure it will happen. If not I bet I could trade my watch then trade a pair of my betsey earrings for the watch. I would like more items, but I am afraid that with the time I have left I would not be able to get back to where I am at now.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 6, 2012)

Need to stop stalkining LBB and do my homework...... its just so hard to do.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine either. I called today and spoke to Dave. After the messages on here about things being "out of stock" (Which, wtf?) So he checks my account and says "Whoa, I see why you called me. You have a ton of stuff". I'm like, focus Dave! Is any of my stuff out of stock?? So he basically told me it should ship tonight and to call back if it doesn't.


 lol @ focus dave. Man I'm gonna be so perturbed if any of my 10 items are out of stock.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2012)

Is anyone on here offering the Michael Marcus candle in an attempt to get the Betsy polka dot heart drop earrings?  I'm thinking about accepting that trade (still debating, though, because I have kittens, and candles + kittens = NOT GOOD), but I've got two of that same exact offer, so I thought I would see if one of them was from a forumite that could take precedence over the non-forumite.

ETA:  Nevermind.  An offer I made was accepted for a clutch.  I'm trying to stay away from purses this time around, but I can't wear earrings (allergies), so at least this is something I might theoretically use.  And, of course, tiime for more trade offers!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 7, 2012)

My Third LBB just closed tonight!  I cannot wait to get it.  Oh and I posted some pics of previous bags on the pic thread!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

I am obsessed with everything on the Deux Lux website. LBB PLEASE get more Deux Lux!!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 7, 2012)

My bag still hasn't shipped either *Sadface*.

I really hope it ships out tomorrow.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> lol @ focus dave. Man I'm gonna be so perturbed if any of my 10 items are out of stock.Â


 IKR, I'm totally sure it's going to happen. Cause why else has it taken forever to ship. Boooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 7, 2012)

My first bag shipped and should be here tomorrow!

I was talking to my boyfriend about how bummed I was to cancel my second bag, and he says, "Well, why don't I just buy you one for vacation?"

SAY WHAT.

So, he opened a second bag for me, and it's already PERFECT(a reflection of the man, perhaps?).

I have five days left, and I don't know if I can wait.





I know a bunch of people were super disappointed about the Nica situation(for good reason), but I really love the color they actually had. 

Something surprising, a lot of people are trying to get the lip gloss off of me, which seems weird. I'm getting some pretty good offers, too.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> My Third LBB just closed tonight!Â  I cannot wait to get it.Â  Oh and I posted some pics of previous bags on the pic thread!


 Congrats! Love this! Please post pics of all these. I'm especially interested in the gorjana necklace. The pink pearly beaded necklace makes me go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> drooling over it lol


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> My first bag shipped and should be here tomorrow! I was talking to my boyfriend about how bummed I was to cancel my second bag, and he says, "Well, why don't I just buy you one for vacation?" SAY WHAT. So, he opened a second bag for me, and it's already PERFECT(a reflection of the man, perhaps?). I have five days left, and I don't know if I can wait.
> 
> I know a bunch of people were super disappointed about the Nica situation(for good reason), but I really love the color they actually had.Â  Something surprising, a lot of people are trying to get the lip gloss off of me, which seems weird. I'm getting some pretty good offers, too.


 Nice! Sounds like a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The guy AND the bag lol Let us kow when you ship!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> I am obsessed with everything on the Deux LuxÂ website. LBB PLEASE get more Deux Lux!!!!Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee: Â :lovelovee:


 Werd!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first bag shipped and should be here tomorrow!
> 
> ...


 
aww yay! Def keep your bag open the 7 days. They'll add more stuff to the site on Monday, so I always try to time it so that my bag has some time left when monday rolls around! That way if there is something you love, you can still try to trade for it. I know it gets sort of tedious to have to refuse offers daily on the item that you want to keep, but it's worth it to do so and trade the secondary items if something you totally love comes along too. I had to keep declining offers on my sunglasses and I felt so bad.

That's so sweet that he got you a bag! =]


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm trying really hard to resist hitting send until my time is up!

And, I agree! He's a super sweet keeper. &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had this bag at the point where I've really wanted to just ship it *now* several times, but I need it to not close until Friday (aka payday), so I've kept it open --and it just keeps getting better.  I'm definitely throwing a vote in for keeping it open.  You just never know what you're going to fall in love with that you didn't know you wanted until it shows up as a trade offer!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nobody wants to trade me the all white watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I keep getting a ton of offers for blue and purple. 

grrr, I love everything but the Black cross body, want the watch!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nobody wants to trade me the all white watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Get it in a color you don't want and then trade that for the one you do. People are more willing to trade an exact item that they already have in another color because then they don't have to sit there trying to trade up or trade down or hope that they get the thing back again after trading it away. It might take a few days, but that's what I have done in the past to get the item I actually wanted. Like the rollerball. I took the trade in the lavender, even though I wanted the regular vanilla, and sent out a trade for that once I got the lavender rollerball, and was able to get the one I really wanted that way.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyjaye44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE both sunglasses. Must see pics!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know how well the Nila Anthony Transparent Satchel or the Gorjana Calvin necklace trades? I might consider giving up my Betsey earrings for it, just for better trade fodder.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

Shipped my bag today! I am really excited, I managed to get the necklace and bracelet I had in my old bag back! Now to make myself wait until next Thursday to open another bag. LOL


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

My current bag. What's funny is that I started with the Teeth Necklace, Disney Hoops and ATR ring. I traded the hoops for the wish necklace my first day because I wanted something to wear to Disney Land this year and thought hoops wouldn't be good for the rides. The other 4 items all came from the ATR ring which I find funny that I was able to get my two starting extras back from 1 $20 ring. Now I'm just looking to trade the lip gloss for either a lavanilla rollerball or the dove necklace. Not sure which one I want more, so whatever I can get first will be up to fate.


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nobody wants to trade me the all white watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 any interest in trading the black cross body?  I have the Betsy bow ring...RJ graziano coil bracelet (gold w/blue and green)


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello ladies

So I don't have a bag open right now and its killing me! I'm still obbsessed with stalking the site and I wanted to follow the guys on this forum. I found Leilani easily (how creepy does that sound?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but I'm not sure about others names. Maybe we could post them here? Mine is Danielle Sweet-Reyes on lbb.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how well the Nila Anthony Transparent Satchel or the Gorjana Calvin necklace trades? I might consider giving up my Betsey earrings for it, just for better trade fodder.


 The Gorjana Calvin doesn't trade very well. You might be able to get that pink nila crossbody for it though. I did that trade at least 3 times lol.


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any interest in trading the black cross body?  I have the Betsy bow ring...RJ graziano coil bracelet (gold w/blue and green)


 Maybe you can try to use those two items to get the white watch and then swap with Gypsie.


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how well the Nila Anthony Transparent Satchel or the Gorjana Calvin necklace trades? I might consider giving up my Betsey earrings for it, just for better trade fodder.


  I had the Transparent Satchel for about a day-I only got okay trades.  I think I ended up taking a two item offer but I might not have been patient enough! 

Welcome-Danielle!  I am Jemica Dabney and sometimes my daughter is on too - Jade Rider.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> So I don't have a bag open right now and its killing me! I'm still obbsessed with stalking the site and I wanted to follow the guys on this forum. I found Leilani easily (how creepy does that sound?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but I'm not sure about others names. Maybe we could post them here? Mine is Danielle Sweet-Reyes on lbb.


 I know, it is so hard not to open another bag once yours closes! I followed you. My name is Megan Elliott  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get it in a color you don't want and then trade that for the one you do. People are more willing to trade an exact item that they already have in another color because then they don't have to sit there trying to trade up or trade down or hope that they get the thing back again after trading it away. It might take a few days, but that's what I have done in the past to get the item I actually wanted. Like the rollerball. I took the trade in the lavender, even though I wanted the regular vanilla, and sent out a trade for that once I got the lavender rollerball, and was able to get the one I really wanted that way.


 I would continue to trade up and then offer that for the watch. Trading for either of the other watches is a trade down and if the person with the white watch has decided she isn't trading it, the only thing that will convince her otherwise is if you offer her so much in value she can't refuse. Also when I trade up, I decide at higher values that I didn't want that "watch" so badly after all and start looking at other things with higher values and get a bag or different watch or nice jewelry.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

I just talked a co-worker into signing up and now she is obsessed with the site as well LOL


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't know you are Jessi! You and I must have similar likes and tastes. I know you try to trade for things I have in my bag anyway, and I'm used to yelling at my screen, "No Jessi! You can't have this one!" lol

The Michael Marcus stuff isn't as wanted as some other brands, so you might want to see if you can sneak in a trade for the youngblood glosses, or trade down for something in the $20 range and then trade up and try again for the lavanilla or dove. (They aren't likely to take an even trade since those are both wanted by many people.)


----------



## Smidget (Jun 7, 2012)

So far my bag is pretty awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have yet to see as good of an offer for the hobo that I traded for(two item $90 trade).  Considering trying to find someone who wants the bracelet and the bag together, but I don't want to trade two items for one.  If anyone is interested let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know you are Jessi! You and I must have similar likes and tastes. I know you try to trade for things I have in my bag anyway, and I'm used to yelling at my screen, "No Jessi! You can't have this one!" lol
> 
> The Michael Marcus stuff isn't as wanted as some other brands, so you might want to see if you can sneak in a trade for the youngblood glosses, or trade down for something in the $20 range and then trade up and try again for the lavanilla or dove. (They aren't likely to take an even trade since those are both wanted by many people.)


 
Lol you are too funny. I say the same thing, but don't actually know who I'm talking to.

Thanks for the tips. I will try the youngblood gloss. I did try a few other items, but I'm noticing that this gloss just isn't popular.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMGosh the bag and bracelet together are major cuteness.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMGosh the bag and bracelet together are major cuteness.


 I know, right?!  That's what I said when I finally got the bracelet.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 7, 2012)

On LBB, I'm Paula G, my daughters are Crystal K, and Maria G.


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is my current bag. I really want the Grey Foldover Satchel! Anyone interested in anything? Trading seems slow today.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 7, 2012)

I can confidently say I won't be getting obsessed. And I can also confidently say that if they don't resolve the Klout issue by EOB tomorrow, I'm going to raise a stink and INSIST that they allow me to cancel out this bag--not for credits, but for a refund--since I will have missed out on three trading days by that point.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can confidently say I won't be getting obsessed. And I can also confidently say that if they don't resolve the Klout issue by EOB tomorrow, I'm going to raise a stink and INSIST that they allow me to cancel out this bag--not for credits, but for a refund--since I will have missed out on three trading days by that point.


 You shouldn't have to worry about raising a stink.  Just call and ask for the bag to be canceled.  As for the refund, they don't charge your card until you ship your bag, so all you would need to do is cancel the bag and you should be good to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


 I'm SOOOOOO jealous!!!!  Nice job!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You shouldn't have to worry about raising a stink.  Just call and ask for the bag to be canceled.  As for the refund, they don't charge your card until you ship your bag, so all you would need to do is cancel the bag and you should be good to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Then perhaps I misinterpreted their FAQ, which seemed to indicate that once you've opened, you can only get credits towards a future bag.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then perhaps I misinterpreted their FAQ, which seemed to indicate that once you've opened, you can only get credits towards a future bag.


 Their FAQ is pretty clear cut, but if you call and talk with someone they will help you out.  I think they have that mainly for people who would abuse cancelling bags (opening then trading down or trading with themselves and canceling, repeat).

I'm a little embarassed I've called them about each of my bags pretty much.  I had the first canceled because I traded something on accident (or glitch).  The second I had an extended trading period because I was sick.  And the third I cancelled because I wanted to wait until closer to my birthday.

Each time it took like 3 mins and they had solved my problem/request.

EDIT:  make sure you call - it is much much quicker!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


 You are a trading Goddess!  Love everything!  I can't wait to see pics.  Especially of those Betsey Johnson Heart Studs-I am interested in finding out how big they are.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can confidently say I won't be getting obsessed. And I can also confidently say that if they don't resolve the Klout issue by EOB tomorrow, I'm going to raise a stink and INSIST that they allow me to cancel out this bag--not for credits, but for a refund--since I will have missed out on three trading days by that point.


 I've only had to talk to them once but they were pretty easy to talk to and more than willing to solve any issue so I'm sure if you call and talk to them, they will solve it. I am having the same Klout issue and forgot to mention it when I called them but I plan to tomorrow.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


 It's official, I hate you!  LOL Nice bag!



> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their FAQ is pretty clear cut, but if you call and talk with someone they will help you out.  I think they have that mainly for people who would abuse cancelling bags (opening then trading down or trading with themselves and canceling, repeat).
> 
> ...


 Yes, call. Emails take much longer.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

I totally lucked out by getting 8 items to start with. I made magic happen lol.


----------



## spfstar (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Hey Ladies!

I've been a member of LBB for a few months now. I occasionally stalk this thread for pictures, lol. Has anyone see a real-life picture or a youtube video of the Big Buddha Turn Lock Crossbody bag??? I feel like it's been around for two weeks or so now? I would assume someone would have posted it online already and I just can't find it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can confidently say I won't be getting obsessed. And I can also confidently say that if they don't resolve the Klout issue by EOB tomorrow, I'm going to raise a stink and INSIST that they allow me to cancel out this bag--not for credits, but for a refund--since I will have missed out on three trading days by that point.


 Don't worry, you can cancel. You haven't been charged until you ship!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


 YOU ARE AMAZING!!! Soo jealous. Good job!!!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristen87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my current bag. I really want the Grey Foldover Satchel! Anyone interested in anything? Trading seems slow today.


 I really like that bag. It's the only one in the whole gallery I like besides the Deux Lux Mini Woven Crossbody which I can't get my hands on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I really like those earrings too! I sent out offers on both lots of times, but I've made lots of trades, so I'm not sure if they're still there. LBB name is Megan Elliott.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spfstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Hey Ladies!
> 
> I've been a member of LBB for a few months now. I occasionally stalk this thread for pictures, lol. Has anyone see a real-life picture or a youtube video of the Big Buddha Turn Lock Crossbody bag??? I feel like it's been around for two weeks or so now? I would assume someone would have posted it online already and I just can't find it!


 Here are better pics of it, not IRL pics tho. You can't even tell it has the little pouchy front thing from the LBB pics.

Grey: http://www.zappos.com/big-buddha-harlie-grey?zfcTest=fw:1

Black: http://www.zappos.com/big-buddha-harlie-black?zfcTest=fw:1


----------



## VivGee (Jun 7, 2012)

> It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


 Holy epicness Batman!! Hall of famer, right here. Excellent skills sweets!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG CHELSEY! WTF. HAHAHAHAHA. You got two of the four things I currently have and 472934739473 more items. Pimpin' may not be easy, but you make it look effortless.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG CHELSEY! WTF. HAHAHAHAHA. You got two of the four things I currently have and 472934739473 more items. Pimpin' may not be easy, but you make it look effortless.


 My pimp hand is strong, what can I say?? LOL


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the most intense 7 days ever, but my all star LBB actually came to fruition lol. I'm pretty sure I'll never ever be able to top the epicness of this bag.


 
No one will ever be able to top the epicness of this bag! OMG! Dying of jealousy here...*choke...sputter...dies*


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here are better pics of it, not IRL pics tho. You can't even tell it has the little pouchy front thing from the LBB pics.
> ...


 Oooo thanks for the extra pictures, now I want this one! I was kind of "meh" about it before, but it looks like a nice size and I love that it has a front pocket and heavy looking chain strap.


----------



## spfstar (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here are better pics of it, not IRL pics tho. You can't even tell it has the little pouchy front thing from the LBB pics.
> ...


 Actually there is video tab after the last picture! Woo-hoo! Thanks!!!

It's smaller in the video than I anticipated.... That's LBB I guess. I never know what to expect with their bags. It's still cute though.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My pimp hand is strong, what can I say?? LOL


 I may have to let you take charge of my next bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo thanks for the extra pictures, now I want this one! I was kind of "meh" about it before, but it looks like a nice size and I love that it has a front pocket and heavy looking chain strap.


 I knowwwww. I had that in my bag at one point but let it go for a $98 4-item trade. 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may have to let you take charge of my next bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha I don't know if I can't open another LBB for awhile. This one had me very stressed lol.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 7, 2012)

I just started my first bag yesterday and I have a couple question: Do they add in more stuff in the gallery once a week or do they do it constantly? And Do you know of somewhere where I can find tips or do you have any tips for a newby? Here's my bag right now: ...Right now I love the purse and the Kenneth Cole earings...




 
 
 
Items in My Bag (4)





'ZAD

Thunderbird Earring
$ 18
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




Kenneth Cole New York

Drop Stone Earring
$ 24
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Robert Rose

Cord &amp; Beaded Necklace
$ 22
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Melie Bianco

Double Handle Satchel
$ 98
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

My bag hasn't changed all day:





Anyone interested? I need a watch, but I'm not really feelin this blue one. I like everything, but I do want to make some trades before my bag closes!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

They are constantly adding inventory. Great bag! There are a ton of tips in this thread but the only one I really have is be careful not to trade too low. You could get caught into a corner and not be able to move up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started my first bag yesterday and I have a couple question: Do they add in more stuff in the gallery once a week or do they do it constantly? And Do you know of somewhere where I can find tips or do you have any tips for a newby? Here's my bag right now: ...Right now I love the purse and the Kenneth Cole earings...
> 
> ...


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

They add new stuff every week! Take advantage of all 7 days of trading; you never know what could happen! Slowly trade your items up and be patient!!! That is my problem, I just want people to accept my trades NOW! Also, the more items the better. You can always trade them all up little by little and consolidate them at the end and trade for a bag or something with a higher retail price. Bags usually get good multi-item trade offers. There are some items that don't trade well at all. Look out for items people keep offering you. It does take some time and experience to see what items aren't popular at all. Everyone seems to love Betsey. Watch the news to see how items trade and put offers on extra items in new bags. Since that person didn't exactly pick the two extras, they may not want them and trade them away easily.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

My last LBB *finally* shipped today! Almost a week later. Hopefully I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last LBB *finally* shipped today! Almost a week later. Hopefully I get it tomorrow.


 Is the norm a week for a bag to ship?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is the norm a week for a bag to ship?


 Next day shipping used to be the norm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( It's definitely taking longer to ship now, especially if I close my bag on a Friday or Saturday. I used to close my bag, it would ship the next day, then I'd get it the day after that because I live close to where they ship from. It was even more addicting and hard to stay off of LBB when things used to move that quickly.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Next day shipping used to be the norm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( It's definitely taking longer to ship now, especially if I close my bag on a Friday or Saturday. I used to close my bag, it would ship the next day, then I'd get it the day after that because I live close to where they ship from. It was even more addicting and hard to stay off of LBB when things used to move that quickly.


 I closed my bag this morning so I was hoping it would ship tomorrow but I may be dreaming on that.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 7, 2012)

Good ideas! I hadn't even looked at the news area yet. It's so hard to be patient! haha



> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They add new stuff every week! Take advantage of all 7 days of trading; you never know what could happen! Slowly trade your items up and be patient!!! That is my problem, I just want people to accept my trades NOW! Also, the more items the better. You can always trade them all up little by little and consolidate them at the end and trade for a bag or something with a higher retail price. Bags usually get good multi-item trade offers. There are some items that don't trade well at all. Look out for items people keep offering you. It does take some time and experience to see what items aren't popular at all. Everyone seems to love Betsey. Watch the news to see how items trade and put offers on extra items in new bags. Since that person didn't exactly pick the two extras, they may not want them and trade them away easily.


 Thanks for the tip. That's what I ended up doing on my first bag, after a few hours of not being able to get rid of the things I had, I called and had them reset my bag.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are constantly adding inventory. Great bag! There are a ton of tips in this thread but the only one I really have is be careful not to trade too low. You could get caught into a corner and not be able to move up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Next day shipping used to be the norm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( It's definitely taking longer to ship now, especially if I close my bag on a Friday or Saturday. I used to close my bag, it would ship the next day, then I'd get it the day after that because I live close to where they ship from. It was even more addicting and hard to stay off of LBB when things used to move that quickly.


I closed my bag on the 28th of may and it still hasn't shipped. And the bag before that took 2 weeks too.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 7, 2012)

How do you chat with one of their customer service representatives?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you chat with one of their customer service representatives?


 I called them when I had an issue


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you chat with one of their customer service representatives?


 go to the help page and wait or the live chat in the bottom left corner.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> go to the help page and wait or the live chat in the bottom left corner.


Thanks!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 7, 2012)

question: is makeup hard to trade? Michael Marcus makeup...


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> question: is makeup hard to trade? Michael Marcus makeup...


 I've always found make up mush harder to trade...especially micael marcus blushes/ lipglosses. Cargo does well


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> question: is makeup hard to trade? Michael Marcus makeup...


 Yes. That stuff is painful to get rid of.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. That stuff is painful to get rid of.


 Agreed, it took me 2 days to find someone to take the nail polish off my hands.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed, it took me 2 days to find someone to take the nail polish off my hands.






  I wonder how you managed that.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cause you are full of awesome and win!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> question: is makeup hard to trade? Michael Marcus makeup...


 I got some in my last bag, but I actually wanted to get makeup. I didn't get very good trade offers on it that I can remember though. 

I actually like the Michael Marcus makeup I got. What is everyone else's opinion out of those of us that have tried it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

I have MM blush in my bag right now and I plan on keeping it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 7, 2012)

anyone interested in the gorjana wire loop hoops? My bag closes in a few hours so let me know


----------



## spfstar (Jun 7, 2012)

Another crazy bag. This girl has 18 items! 





http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/2255


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone interested in the gorjana wire loop hoops? My bag closes in a few hours so let me know


 I like them...I offered a few trades I think...Let me know if there's something in my bag you want! (Megan Elliott)


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the MM cosmetics. I'd love to have a bag full of it in the future.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like them...I offered a few trades I think...Let me know if there's something in my bag you want! (Megan Elliott)


I'm sorry I just saw this...I traded them away in a 2 for 1 trade..


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh no, what did my fingers just do! I saw the pink Nila bag back in the gallery and somehow my fingers made me click to open a bag....Bad fingers! tehe.. I already have the tan Nila, but it is just so pretty... 

Sigh..Bye, bye money!


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 7, 2012)

If it is the gorgana leo hoops I got those in my last bag and they are gorgeous. I usually cannot wear hoops, but these look awesome. They are pretty big around but really thin and it makes them great to wear with anything.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got some in my last bag, but I actually wanted to get makeup. I didn't get very good trade offers on it that I can remember though.
> ...


 MM makeup is really nice IMO. He however (Michael) is not. I was the Cosmetic Dept's manager at a department store a few moons ago and it sold really well when I was there. I would actually kill for it to be in my bag but my skin has only seemed to like Bare Minerals lately. His nail polish is very creamy as well. Some pigments only need  one coat and a clear coat.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MM makeup is really nice IMO. He however (Michael) is not. I was the Cosmetic Dept's manager at a department store a few moons ago and it sold really well when I was there. I would actually kill for it to be in my bag but my skin has only seemed to like Bare Minerals lately. His nail polish is very creamy as well. Some pigments only need  one coat and a clear coat.


 The one I just got is very matte and not creamy at all. It looks like it has remover mixed in with it. I got the "Relaxing by the Pool" blue color. I will post a pic in the picture thread. I used 2 coats.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I just got is very matte and not creamy at all. It looks like it has remover mixed in with it. I got the "Relaxing by the Pool" blue color. I will post a pic in the picture thread. I used 2 coats.


 Man that sucks. I worked there roughly 3 years or so ago and his stuff was really really nice. I wonder if quality has gone down and that's why Dillard's stopped carrying his stuff.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally shipped my bag!


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 7, 2012)

Has anyone else seen Tammy Mann's final shipped bag?  (http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/11670) 

I just added everything up and she has over $1400 worth of stuff


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 8, 2012)

Items in My Bag (6)




Betsey Johnson

Frog and Key Necklace
$ 68
RETAIL

View trade offers
(10)




Fydelity

Groovemaster Rebel
$ 70
RETAIL

View trade offers
(2)




Betsey Johnson

Cat Drop Earrings
$ 40
RETAIL

View trade offers
(18)




Kr3w

Phantom Watch
$ 50
RETAIL

View trade offers
(15)




'ZAD

Gold Bib Necklace
$ 34
RETAIL

View trade offers
(10)




'ZAD

Dove Necklace
$ 20
RETAIL

Now viewing
(7)




jennifer luscombe BAG OVERVIEW
6
Products
$282
Total Retail
-$50
Your Cost
 
$232
Dollars Saved
I am finally ready to ship my bag. I am very happy with the way it turned out. I am so excited to get the frog necklace to match my earrings.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else seen Tammy Mann's final shipped bag?  (http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/11670)
> 
> I just added everything up and she has over $1400 worth of stuff


 The Micha Long Fringe Earrings ruin the whole bag for me LOL.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else seen Tammy Mann's final shipped bag?  (http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/11670)
> 
> I just added everything up and she has over $1400 worth of stuff


 I have no idea how she possibly could have gotten so many!


----------



## spfstar (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea how she possibly could have gotten so many!


 Tammy's bag is insane!!!!

She's all set for christmas, lol.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 8, 2012)

She outs my final bag to shame, and I was pretty proud of it. I am impressed.


----------



## spfstar (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Micha Long Fringe Earrings ruin the whole bag for me LOL.


 
I know! Why are they so huge!?!??!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spfstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tammy's bag is insane!!!!
> 
> She's all set for christmas, lol.


 No kidding... I think I'll be doing 99% of my xmas shopping on LBB this year lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spfstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know! Why are they so huge!?!??!


 Ugh... and the pink ones aren't nearly as hideous as the green lol. Who the eff would wear those?


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 8, 2012)

Items in My Bag (7)
 




Gorjana

Horseshoe Necklace
$60
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Melie Bianco

Woven Gathered Hobo
$38
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




BCBGeneration

Round Face Metal Watch
$75
RETAIL

View trade offers
(6)




Kenneth Cole New York

Pebbled Metal Bangle Watch
$65
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Steve Madden

Metal Aviators
$36
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




'ZAD

Hammered Segmented Necklace
$24
RETAIL

View trade offers
(1)




Melie Bianco

Pocket Tote
$94

I think I'm ready to ship. Hopefully this time I will get all of my items...unlike my last 2 bags..


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Items in My Bag (7)
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 8, 2012)

I dunno, I had those earrings in my bag for awhile. I personally think they're cute. But I really love long dangly fringe earrings and especially in neon.

I can't wear crazy earrings to work and have to have my hair pulled back and in a hairnet so for me, I really love kind of crazy pieces for my days off so that I can actually be more expressive.

I wish they were gold instead of silver, that's why I ended up trading my pink pair away.

My bag shipped today, I got the email! I was getting worried that things had gone OOS or something, but thankfully that was not the case.


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOWWW did you get that gold BCBG watch?! I've been trying so hard
> 
> ...


I traded it away once and had the hardest time getting it back! Important lesson learnt.. never trade away the item you want most!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOWWW did you get that gold BCBG watch?! I've been trying so hard
> 
> ...


I just saw someone opening a new bag with it, maybe its back in stock in the gallery..


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I traded it away once and had the hardest time getting it back! Important lesson learnt.. never trade away the item you want most!


 You'll have to post some pictures for us once you get it!!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll have to post some pictures for us once you get it!!


Hopefully I'll get it and it wont sell out like my Charlotte tote and Madden clutch. I've been disappointed twice so I'll get excited about it once I actually get it. But pictures for sure!


----------



## sana riaz (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll have to post some pictures for us once you get it!!


Btw you inspired me to get those Madden aviators, they looked so hot in the pictures you put up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Items in My Bag (7)
> ...


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spfstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know! Why are they so huge!?!??!


Wow.  I don't think I've actually ever looked at the picture for those.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sad Panda! My lbb just ended! I tried getting the expandable shoulder bag, but the person who has it won't budge! But I'm still happy with my lbb! Can't wait to get it! I went a little purse happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since I didn't want anymore bracelets and I don't wear necklaces and I barely wear earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I have enough purses to last me for a year! I already have 2 purses from my past lbbs.





I exchanged a nila anthony purse and a bracelet. And I used a klout and Genia's code.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 8, 2012)

Emily was very cool with me cancelling, fyi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

I wanted that black street level bag that Maryissa got, but no one wanted to take my offers. I even put up a 2for for $90. Another was for $81 and both items were items I only had so would have been great for trading. *Sigh* Now the black is all gone, but I guess it's for the best as I don't need to open another bag right now. I don't even need another bag. I just love it.

Well here is what I got and ended with.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

So I have the carol dauplaise pink pearl bracelet and I've been offered the graziano orange studs and the ali khan blue skull bracelet. Which of those do yall think will trade up better?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

jelly's and other danielle nicole things are on hautelook!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Btw you inspired me to get those Madden aviators, they looked so hot in the pictures you put up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay, I'm glad! I love them so much. I get so disappointed when it isn't sunny out lol


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sana riaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just saw someone opening a new bag with it, maybe its back in stock in the gallery..


  This is not good...It is back in the gallery to start a bag with.

I was going to take a break (even if it only lasted a week or two) but I really, really wanted this watch...  My Husband is going to kill me. 

Edited:  Nevermind-I missed the window.  -sigh- I guess it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone have both the earrings and necklace of these I would be willing to trade my betsey johnson bow ring for both, or the betsey johnson kitty earrings whichever you like more.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 8, 2012)

Who wants to trade the Gorjana horseshoe necklace for theJules Smith Edwards smile necklace? Hey ladies, I just started LBB and I'm addicted but I'm trying to get rid of the Ben Anum bangle, any suggestions on how to get a killer bag?


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jun 8, 2012)

After reading this thread I had to try LBB out!!! This is what I ended up with:









 I am pretty happy with how my first bag turned out, I traded down for the necklace and eye pencil but I really wanted both of them!! Now I'm hooked I want to open another bad sooooo bad!!!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 8, 2012)

I got that bag as well, I really hope its as awesome as it looks. I am a bit of a bag snob but I am trying to push myself out of that zone since its getting to be that all my bags look the same.

I really like that necklace and am envious, I couldn't get a hold of it for NOTHING! Go you!



> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading this thread I had to try LBB out!!! This is what I ended up with:
> 
> ...


----------



## maryissa (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that bag as well, I really hope its as awesome as it looks. I am a bit of a bag snob but I am trying to push myself out of that zone since its getting to be that all my bags look the same.
> 
> I really like that necklace and am envious, I couldn't get a hold of it for NOTHING! Go you!


 Here a video with the bag in it if you want to see how it looks irl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCmEBRGPMQE&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2012)

MakeupTalk has taken the time to *"embed"* your video for you.
Can you do us a favor and make sure that you embed all your videos directly into posts/threads instead of linking them?
If you are not sure how to embed, please see *How to embed VIDEOS on MakeupTalk* 
*Thank you!*





> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here a video with the bag in it if you want to see how it looks irl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCmEBRGPMQE&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I closed my bag this morning so I was hoping it would ship tomorrow but I may be dreaming on that.


I used to get mine shipped 2-3 days afterwards, and then it would get to me in about 5 more days in Austin. Now it's probably way more if Leilani's takes a week....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 8, 2012)

I have this purse in my bag right now. I love it as an everyday kind of purse. I would only trade it if something else came up that I really love... This video made me feel really secure with my choice. 







> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here a video with the bag in it if you want to see how it looks irl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCmEBRGPMQE&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## Smidget (Jun 8, 2012)

For some reason I have really grown to just not like this Melie Bianco Woven Hobo (teal) bag over the last few days.  I wanted it, but the more I think about the color the more I realize I really don't have anything that that bag will go with.  I'll take an offer for a good bag $80+ or an offer of 2+ items worth $80+.  The best offer I have on it is the Nila Anthony Fringe tote $75.. I passed quite a few 2 item trades.  

LBB mispriced this item at $38.  It retails for $90. 

Maybe I might offer it for the white one later, but I want to spend some time trading for now. 

I'm Bridget Smith ;P


----------



## Pancua (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the video! I am really excited to get my bag now! I think it is going to be perfect!
 



> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here a video with the bag in it if you want to see how it looks irl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCmEBRGPMQE&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my god I'm so depressed! There was a glitch that traded my carol dauplaise bracelet for lesser valued feather earrings I'm so sad!!  I wish I could fix it.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay customer service is awesome!!!! They fixed it. I



 these guys so much


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 8, 2012)

My bag ended today.

I ended up with:

Floppy Summer Hat with orange around it

Michael marcus Purify Pumpkin &amp; Papaya Mask 
ncLA Hello I Love You nail polish
 Kenneth Cole New York Cluster Earrings
'ZAD Glitter Floral Bangle
CARGO Cosmetics Lip Gloss in Tokyo
'ZAD Dove Necklace

 

I tried to stay away from bags this time because I have too many right now.

Overall, I'm really happy with my bag. I like every item in it. ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

Any Betsey lovers want the Heart drop or Cat earrings? I have both and they're just not my style...LBB name is Megan Elliott


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag ended today.
> 
> ...


 Nice bag! I have the hat and the polish as well and no bags...but I need a bag!!


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice bag! I have the hat and the polish as well and no bags...but I need a bag!!


 Truthfully, even with all my bags, I always love getting new bags. I tried hard to stay away. lol


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive been offered the kenneth cole horseshoe earrings for my carol dauplaise pearl bracelet. What do you think? Should I do it?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my LBB shipping notice this afternoon so now I get to play the waiting game. Who wants to bet $5 it arrives on Thursday? The one day I am not home when the mail is delivered.


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any Betsey lovers want the Heart drop or Cat earrings? I have both and they're just not my style...LBB name is Megan Elliott


I want the cat earrings but all I have that I can trade is the Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bright Bangle Set in yellow....

My trading ends in about 4 hours so I've been scrambling to get rid of what I don't want haha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been offered the kenneth cole horseshoe earrings for my carol dauplaise pearl bracelet. What do you think? Should I do it?


 I had that bracelet in my bag three times, and 2 times I was offered a purse for it. Third time I kept it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

a purse?! so I should hold out?


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 8, 2012)

My 1st LBB got here today and I am so inlove with everything &lt;3


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 1st LBB got here today and I am so inlove with everything &lt;3


 Pictures!!!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want the cat earrings but all I have that I can trade is the Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bright Bangle Set in yellow....
> ...


 Not my style either lol...but I traded them for some sunglasses already anyway


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not my style either lol...but I traded them for some sunglasses already anyway


I know!  lol no one wants them.  I did an oops trade earlier and figured I'd just trade down for something but no one is accepting.  They aren't passing either but I don't have time to wait too long lol

I'd take a stupid 2 item trade to hopefully trade for something acceptable since my trading ends soon.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my updated bag..yeah for serious uptrading! Now I don't know what to do or trade. Haha help me ladies!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparrklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know!  lol no one wants them.  I did an oops trade earlier and figured I'd just trade down for something but no one is accepting.  They aren't passing either but I don't have time to wait too long lol
> ...


 Sent you a lowball offfer


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my updated bag..yeah for serious uptrading! Now I don't know what to do or trade. Haha help me ladies!


 I want those hoops!!


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm Lizzie!  I just opened my first bag, so excited.  Any tips or tricks are much appreciated, but I'm guessing this works similarly to the stock market "buy low, sell high."

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparrklee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sent you a lowball offfer


One of my trades (finally) went through before I saw it...  Wasn't much better but maybe with a slightly higher value, one of my trade down offers will go through.  Probably not and I'll be stuck with it lol


----------



## spfstar (Jun 8, 2012)

I really want the Melie Bianco Grey Satchel but no one is budging. 



 What a tough crowd!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spfstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the Melie Bianco Grey Satchel but no one is budging.
> 
> ...


 LOL. I opened a bag with that Satchel (and a Lavanila rollerball and the Lavanila lip screen)and shipped same day, because there was not a thing I would trade it for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 8, 2012)

So I want to progress with my trading...

I have the last Jenny Bird Etched Hoops $60... The best offer I have on them is a Fydelity Groovemaster Rebel $70...  Should I take it?  What kind of offers is that bag getting?  It looks like it would be a good bag to take when you work out or something.


----------



## spfstar (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I opened a bag with that Satchel (and a Lavanila rollerball and the Lavanila lip screen)and shipped same day, because there was not a thing I would trade it for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Can't blame you, it's a gorgeous bag lol! It looks really expensive too.


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 8, 2012)

Im not having a great trading luck! No one is trading for any of stuff... I think I need to sit out a month or so when everything is new!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 8, 2012)

Yawn..What a slow trading night!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yawn..What a slow trading night!


OH Wait! It's Friday. I guess it is possible other people have a life..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it wrong that I want people to get on and drunk trade?


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason I have really grown to just not like this Melie Bianco Woven Hobo (teal) bag over the last few days.  I wanted it, but the more I think about the color the more I realize I really don't have anything that that bag will go with.  I'll take an offer for a good bag $80+ or an offer of 2+ items worth $80+.  The best offer I have on it is the Nila Anthony Fringe tote $75.. I passed quite a few 2 item trades.
> 
> ...


 It actually retails for about 85 and it's on sale on Amazon and Ebay for about anywhere from 30-45. Sometimes LBB will list the current sale price of a bag instead of the retail it originally was. It does that with a lot of the Lydell NYC stuff and the W/A studios jewelery.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It actually retails for about 85 and it's on sale on Amazon and Ebay for about anywhere from 30-45. Sometimes LBB will list the current sale price of a bag instead of the retail it originally was. It does that with a lot of the Lydell NYC stuff and the W/A studios jewelery.


 Oh, whoa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good to know, good to know. Thank you.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I want people to get on and drunk trade?


 HAHAHAHA! Evilllllll


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the sought-after Carol Dauplaise chain and pearl bracelet as well as the Nica Elettra crossbody.  I would LOVE to acquire a BCBG cross-body (mint, coral, or cream) but am having no luck.  Any suggestions?  *le sigh*


----------



## VivGee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the sought-after Carol Dauplaise chain and pearl bracelet as well as the Nica Elettra crossbody.  I would LOVE to acquire a BCBG cross-body (mint, coral, or cream) but am having no luck.  Any suggestions?  *le sigh*


 Are they passing or not responding?


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 8, 2012)

About half and half.  Slow night, I suppose.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, whoa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good to know, good to know. Thank you.


I know it's crazy! I found some of my stuff lbb had listed at like 35 bucks and went and saw that they were actually worth 125 initially. I was like SCORE! People were probably wondering why I wasn't accepting their 20+ trades on them lol.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the sought-after Carol Dauplaise chain and pearl bracelet as well as the Nica Elettra crossbody.  I would LOVE to acquire a BCBG cross-body (mint, coral, or cream) but am having no luck.  Any suggestions?  *le sigh*


I have that pearl bracelet, the offers are kind of low ball imo especially since so many people want it. If you want something OFFER like you want it. Don't try to down trade me or uptrade me crap. If you know it's something everyone else is wanting and you want it and then you make a crap offer on it and pout when it doesn't go through. I don't understand some people. There is this one girl who has made like 2343 different offers on it in the past few days but it's always some kind of untradeable and like a few dollars below. SRSLY!?!?! She obviously really wants it or she wouldn't keep trying for it TRADE LIKE YOU MEAN IT!

Lizzie this wasn't directed at "you" but was more of a hypothetical speaking to the general audience type of "you".

And Disclaimer to everyone: I'm sorry if I come across kind of b%^$y, we just found out we were pregnant... with TWINS. So I'm a little hormonal. Just a little. And kind of crazy now. Ok really crazy. Again my apologies in advance.


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that pearl bracelet, the offers are kind of low ball imo especially since so many people want it. If you want something OFFER like you want it. Don't try to down trade me or uptrade me crap. If you know it's something everyone else is wanting and you want it and then you make a crap offer on it and pout when it doesn't go through. I don't understand some people. There is this one girl who has made like 2343 different offers on it in the past few days but it's always some kind of untradeable and like a few dollars below. SRSLY!?!?! She obviously really wants it or she wouldn't keep trying for it TRADE LIKE YOU MEAN IT!
> ...


 Haha no problem, I'm snarky at the moment too!  It is RIDICULOUS to have 50+ offers and they're all crap!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that pearl bracelet, the offers are kind of low ball imo especially since so many people want it. If you want something OFFER like you want it. Don't try to down trade me or uptrade me crap. If you know it's something everyone else is wanting and you want it and then you make a crap offer on it and pout when it doesn't go through. I don't understand some people. There is this one girl who has made like 2343 different offers on it in the past few days but it's always some kind of untradeable and like a few dollars below. SRSLY!?!?! She obviously really wants it or she wouldn't keep trying for it TRADE LIKE YOU MEAN IT!
> ...


 AWWWW CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















Babies are AWESOME! lol

You have a point. I traded $75 for those Ben Amun $34 earrings. Because I wanted them THAT bad. And that was like, my first offer lol I was NOT taking chances. Because when you do that, continue to low ball, and cancel and resubmit offers, it just pisses people off. I know it pisses me off


----------



## Smidget (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that pearl bracelet, the offers are kind of low ball imo especially since so many people want it. If you want something OFFER like you want it. Don't try to down trade me or uptrade me crap. If you know it's something everyone else is wanting and you want it and then you make a crap offer on it and pout when it doesn't go through. I don't understand some people. There is this one girl who has made like 2343 different offers on it in the past few days but it's always some kind of untradeable and like a few dollars below. SRSLY!?!?! She obviously really wants it or she wouldn't keep trying for it TRADE LIKE YOU MEAN IT!
> ...


 I had that bracelet earlier and traded it for a hat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been trying to trade backsies ever since.  

Congratulations by the way!  Twins... wow that HAS to be news that will take some getting used to, but at least you will have double the fun and double the love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove*
> 
> 
> I have that pearl bracelet, the offers are kind of low ball imo especially since so many people want it. If you want something OFFER like you want it. Don't try to down trade me or uptrade me crap. If you know it's something everyone else is wanting and you want it and then you make a crap offer on it and pout when it doesn't go through. I don't understand some people. There is this one girl who has made like 2343 different offers on it in the past few days but it's always some kind of untradeable and like a few dollars below. SRSLY!?!?! She obviously really wants it or she wouldn't keep trying for it TRADE LIKE YOU MEAN IT!
> ...


 CONGRATS!!! I just became an aunt on May 31st and I am loving it!!! Such a blessing


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL thanks for all the "gratz". We have been down this road 2x before sans the twins part. 7 year old girl and 3 year old boy. We were D O N E. So done that my husband had a vasectomy scheduled already before we found out we were pregnant. So twins is a huge shock, especially when we weren't even trying for one. 2 to 4 in under an hour, how is that even possible? I console myself with LBB.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AWWWW CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 EXACTLY! I wanted a Betsey Necklace a while back and was not going to mess around, 20 bucks over the price with a nice two item trade and that necklace was mine. If I want something bad you'll know from the multiple offers you will get consistently until you finally give me what I covet just to make me go away.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 9, 2012)

That was me you traded with I think. I got rid of that darn hat for the same bracelet. The offers on that bracelet are insane (LOTS of offers, not quality).



> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had that bracelet earlier and traded it for a hat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been trying to trade backsies ever since.
> 
> Congratulations by the way!  Twins... wow that HAS to be news that will take some getting used to, but at least you will have double the fun and double the love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay customer service is awesome!!!! They fixed it. I
> 
> ...


yay!! i'm glad.

they didn't fix mine for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they said it wasn't their fault. that makes me kind of mad....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 9, 2012)

My bag is slotted to be here on the 18th. Sooo long!!!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is slotted to be here on the 18th. Sooo long!!!!!


 That is absolutely the most painful part. The waiting. And then two bags get here at once and it's ChristmaChanuKawanza!!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my first LBB in March and I couldn't resist to order 2 which left me broke that month :S Here is a video if you want to see what I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I thought I "liked" it already! Very nice, though. I'll share it now too. Good luck!


----------



## BBelleza (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I "liked" it already! Very nice, though. I'll share it now too. Good luck!


 Aww Thank You! I really appreciate it! Did you get a LBB this month? If so where could I see it if you shared it?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww Thank You! I really appreciate it! Did you get a LBB this month? If so where could I see it if you shared it?


 I've been a subscriber since April and I've gotten ten or so LBB's since then, I think LOL

But, here are "real life" pics of some of the stuff we've gotten. Helps to have a good idea of what the items look like as opposed to the LBB pics which we all know can be completely inaccurate:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125744/little-black-bag-picture-thread


----------



## EdithS2 (Jun 9, 2012)

I heard about LBB on this thread (thank you!) and this morning I gave in to temptation and became a subscriber ... $55 a month, Lord have mercy!






Now I usually do not buy accessories at all ... all of my limited spending money usually goes for beauty products. I have no jewelry, my ears are not pierced, and I buy shoes, bags, wallets, etc. from Walmart once in a while when I need to. I wear $10 Walmart watches and throw them out when the batteries are dead. So I am not stylish. At the same time I sign up for every beauty subscription, and hoard tons of cosmetics.

I like the selection of beauty products on LBB, so I decided to get my monthly beauty fix from them instead of subscribing to beauty sample services (full-size products instead of samples!) and as a bonus I can get the purses, shoes (the FAQ on LBB says they will offer shoes in future), wallets, and watches that I need, I rationalize. I told myself I would not purchase anything else each month--I will really need to save to afford this sub.

I think LBB is fun because of the trading. There is a lot of shopping fun, but there are built in boundaries with the $50.00 subscription fee--good for this shopaholic. 

For my first bag, I think I did well. I chose the LaVanilla roll on (I also was tempted to get the Cargo Vienna palette as the compact is exquisite). Since the LaVanilla was only about $20.00, they gave me a $72.00 bag, a pink Nila Anthony fringed crossbody--very hippie. Since I currently carry a two year old purse from Victoria's Secret all the time, made of cheap material, which came with a bath and body set, this will be quite an upgrade for me. I was also given a large beaded necklace I did not like, but immediately got an offer for a dainty little silver owl necklace I love. 

I always hoped that I would find the perfect monthly sub that would keep me satisfied, so I could rein in my shopping addiction and keep to a monthly budget. None of the beauty subs did that for me, but maybe this one will. I did not take long to trade this month, but will in future. I look forward to having fun with LBB on the July 4 holiday.


----------



## ptina78 (Jun 9, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I have the Street Level Large front pocket tote in cream. I LOVE this bag but am not sure im liking how big it is....So if anyone is dying for it, I'd consider another bag w/sunglasses or a wallet. I have had alot of offers just nothing that says "OK get rid of it" lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. This thread is an awesome idea!!!!


----------



## EdithS2 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rougefirefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag ended today.
> 
> ...


 Great choices! I like your bag; I hope to get lots of beauty products from LBB. The 'ZAD Dove necklace is so pretty--I almost picked that one.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ptina78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have the Street Level Large front pocket tote in cream. I LOVE this bag but am not sure im liking how big it is....So if anyone is dying for it, I'd consider another bag w/sunglasses or a wallet. I have had alot of offers just nothing that says "OK get rid of it" lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> P.S. This thread is an awesome idea!!!!


I think you would be lucky to get that. Like maybe when hell freezes over. Not saying it can't be done but that purse was "hot" last week and is more like "luke warm" now. I'm not saying that it isn't a cute purse, it's probably one of my favorites. I have it shipping to me on Monday. But in the trading aspect, items on LBB are "hot" for like 5 minutes and then the next thing comes in and takes it's place. Usually that happens when new items enter the gallery, a "discontinued" LBB item re-enters the gallery in a quantity of 1 because of a return or someone posts a real life picture of something that was once before deemed "untradeable" and is actually quite striking in person. Unless people are closing their bags this weekend and wanting to trade down to get what they want they are likely to hold on to their stuff to save up for trading the new items on Monday. It never hurts to put it out there I suppose, you never know who will trade what for what but if you get any reasonable offers on it (ie a purse or item with a higher retail value or even a 2 item trade a few dollars under) I would jump on it if you are still undecided on the bag because come Monday the interest will turn towards the new stuff.


----------



## rougefirefly (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EdithS2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great choices! I like your bag; I hope to get lots of beauty products from LBB. The 'ZAD Dove necklace is so pretty--I almost picked that one.


 Thanks!

I tried to get more beauty products this month because I've been going a bit bag/earrings crazy with LBB. lol

This is the first time I chose a beauty product (the mask) as my main item instead of a bag.


----------



## ptina78 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes I know how that is with new things. I was just throwing it out there for "anyone interested". I would be ok and find use for the largeness of the bag. But at the same time or time being only one person has it and If someone is dying for it and trying to figure out a trade thats what I'd accept that's all. I wish sometimes on there I could offer a  trade of  a big thing for someones multipule little things, but the trading dont work like that. You just wait to see what comes to you which makes it awesome!!! Thanks for your advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 9, 2012)

If anyone is interested in the R&amp;Em Penny Crossbody purse, I'm not really attached to it. I would take lower value 2 item trade especially for either of the $28 Kenneth Cole Cluster Earrings or some sunglasses.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I shipped my last 3 bags for the next month and am just now getting around to posting pics. Please keep me in your LBB prayers, hubby apparently thinks that electricity is more important than fashion and since we are newly expecting I need to cut back and not open until GASP JULY. I think I might be able to convince him to let me do at least one a week, we shall see. Here they are, they aren't super super high value because I trade for what I want, close when I'm happy and don't really have the tolerance anymore to trade like a mad lady all hours of the night and day (hormones!)
> 
> ...


I wasnt supposed to get these until Monday but they came today!! Box B and C I mean. Everything is gorgeous! I literally squeeled when I opened them all. My camera is charging right now so I will post pics as soon as it is done.

The white bag is more of a cream, I think it says that in the description though, the Nica is grey but it's not a bad grey, still not happy that it isn't what was pictured. The Nila buckle is actually more of a pink than a purple and I love it even more that way and the Nila transparent, which was a trade I accepted on a whim and decided to keep since I didn't get a jelly turned out to be one of my favorites surprisingly. And of course all the jewellry is gorgeous. Just can't wait for my watch and kitties to get here now!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 9, 2012)

YAY!  I got my Carol Dauplaise bracelet back &lt;3 ... Now to  work on getting a bag and those betsey bow earrings....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone know how the two tone fedora is trading lately? Or the gold and silver pouches?


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anybody had any luck with the iPhone cases? or the Lot 26 Studio decals?  I don't see many in the News but not sure if everyone wants them and they are being kept, or people are trying to dump them but can't.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 9, 2012)

Well.... I traded it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Eventually I'll stop trading it and keep it!!! LOL


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

I only have 5 hours left! Time for some desperate trading!

Either that or I could just exchange what I don't like...don't want to be a pain though


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 10, 2012)

So I have the pink bcbg watch and someone offered me the green trim crossbody and the yellow ben amun bracelet..man I would have accepted if it werent for that darn bracelet. Grrr LBB you NEED a messaging function!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have the pink bcbg watch and someone offered me the green trim crossbody and the yellow ben amun bracelet..man I would have accepted if it werent for that darn bracelet. Grrr LBB you NEED a messaging function!


 At least a way to comment on an offer that was made to you!  I can understand them not wanting people to spam them with low ball messages.

Maybe a way to counter-offer if they offer multiple items? idk, but really I can understand that messaging could cause a lot of spam.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least a way to comment on an offer that was made to you!  I can understand them not wanting people to spam them with low ball messages.
> 
> Maybe a way to counter-offer if they offer multiple items? idk, but really I can understand that messaging could cause a lot of spam.


 Yeah I had the same thought. I wouldn't want a bazillion messages but maybe if you could send a note when you rejected an offer(it would be optional of course) maybe if you could look at the offering persons bag and suggest an alternate trade. I would hope people wouldn't get rude but I guess you never know.

Ohhh LBB should seriously seriously have a forum like this one!! Then you could put a message out and if anyone chose to respond then great and if not then business as usual. *nudges LBB*


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 10, 2012)

So a little of topic but ami is having a 40% off sale and I found an exact replica of the kenneth jay lane leaf necklace for 15 bucks. What do ya'll think?


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

I just bought the Betsey Lips Cross Body at Dillard's for $29! http://www.dillards.com/product/Betsey-Johnson-Lips-CrossBody_301_-1_301_503153759


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought the Betsey Lips Cross Body at Dillard's for $29!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Betsey-Johnson-Lips-CrossBody_301_-1_301_503153759


 Making an order for a few things! DAMNIT! HAHAHAHA.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Making an order for a few things! DAMNIT! HAHAHAHA.


 Let me guess....hula girl necklace?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me guess....hula girl necklace?


 haha nope!

This is what I got...


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> haha nope! This is what I got...


 Yay! I knew you were a fan of the lips too. Super cute earrings and what a steal on the wristlet! Edit: Did you see this?? http://www.dillards.com/product/BCBGeneration-Devan-Clutch_301_-1_301_502941627


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the clutch from one of my LBB hauls. Love it! And those Betsey earrings were on sale, reg price $40. Had to get it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting an entire jewelry case to devote to my Betsey. I have ridiculous amounts now. I already have one dedicated to my Hello Kitty jewelry and Tarina Tarantino.


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you lovely ladies know that I've decided to trade my Melie Bianco pocket tote for the next 2 or 3 item offer that I like, in case any of you were trying to get that bag.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

Heres an unboxing with the orange Street Level Pocket Tote and Lydell beaded two row necklace.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

Any of you ladies (active posters and lurkers alike) have YouTube channels? I *love* to watch unboxings 





Reply with a link if you would like a subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any of you ladies (active posters and lurkers alike) have YouTube channels? I *love* to watch unboxings
> 
> ...


 I've never done a video but I am contemplating trying it out when I get my first LBB.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just thought I'd let you lovely ladies know that I've decided to trade my Melie Bianco pocket tote for the next 2 or 3 item offer that I like, in case any of you were trying to get that bag.


 Sent a trade offer! My bag is ending in 2 hours so I am frantically trying to get things I like


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any of you ladies (active posters and lurkers alike) have YouTube channels? I *love* to watch unboxings
> 
> ...


 I have one but I haven't posted it yet. I think I will tomorrow though!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one but I haven't posted it yet. I think I will tomorrow though!


 What do you use to edit your videos?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought the Betsey Lips Cross Body at Dillard's for $29!
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Betsey-Johnson-Lips-CrossBody_301_-1_301_503153759


 OMG Viv why did you have to post that? I NEED THE SEAHORSE NECKLACE.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What do you use to edit your videos?


 I use Windows Movie Maker...planning on getting a Macbook soon though so then I will use a better program!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> OMG Viv why did you have to post that? I NEED THE SEAHORSE NECKLACE.


 Oops!!??  LOL You know I must share these finds with you kittens!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

This kitty LOOOOVES the Betsey sale (and that Betsey kitty watch, omg). I may put in another order. 



 They added more stuff. I got the last purple flowery earrings.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

Street level large ivory tote unboxed by LBB CS Emily. Love her!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Street level large ivory tote unboxed by LBB CS Emily. Love her!


 

Hahaha, I wonder if it was Emily I was chatting with the other day saying she got one? If so, I booooooo'ed at her, in a loving way.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> This kitty LOOOOVES the Betsey sale (and that Betsey kitty watch, omg). I may put in another order.Â :icon_eek: Â They added more stuff. I got the last purple flowery earrings.


 I just had a long conversation with myself about *not* ordering this bag. http://www.dillards.com/product/Steve-Madden-Colorblock-Kane-Tote_301_-1_301_503147865 My daughters birthday princess party takes precedence. Must. Not. Cancel. Repunzel. LOL


----------



## MommaMonster (Jun 10, 2012)

*lurker*

Instead of messaging(it'll get abused), I wish you could click an item and see what it's last trade(or two) were instead of the comment section.

It would also be fun if the news section let you vote on who got the better end of a trade.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a long conversation with myself about *not* ordering this bag.
> 
> ...


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that lBB fb page "liked" Essie nail polish and Smashbox cosmetics????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 I just saw this and totally LOL I'll apologize in advance. Hahaha


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else notice that lBB fb page "liked" Essie nail polish and Smashbox cosmetics????


 OMG that would be amazing to have those!! They need some lower priced nail polish


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, here's my final bag:





As you can see, I am continuing with the Tangerine Tango color of the year theme (you can see my other tangerine items in the picture thread). I love everything except the Ben Amun resin bangle set and the Kenneth Cole New York earrings. I will try to exchange them or at least get credit for my next bag. I also decided to try out the "gift an item" feature and sent my sister a bracelet. It's really cool and you can send more than one item. I'm excited to see how she likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh and in my starting bag I had Deux Lux Heidi zip wallet (which I still want!), Kr3w watch in blue, and something else I can't remember. I think the total value was around $120 and I ended up with $385 (including the gifted item)!! I am getting better and better at trading with each bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Next time I plan to go for a wallet and some sunglasses. I can't wait to see the new items tomorrow!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> Well, here's my final bag:
> 
> As you can see, I am continuing with the Tangerine Tango color of the year theme (you can see my other tangerine items in the picture thread). I love everything except the Ben Amun resin bangle set and the Kenneth Cole New York earrings.Â I will try to exchange them or at least get credit for my next bag. I also decided to try out the "gift an item" feature and sent my sister a bracelet. It's really cool and you can send more than one item. I'm excited to see how she likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Oh and in my starting bag I had Deux Lux Heidi zip wallet (which I still want!), Kr3w watch in blue, and something else I can't remember. I think the total value was around $120 and I ended up with $385 (including the gifted item)!! I am getting better and better at trading with each bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Next time I plan to go for a wallet and some sunglasses. I can't wait to see the new items tomorrow!!


 Awesome! That handbag is super summery! You kow I want to see RL pics lol Great haul! You never know, you might like the stuff when it gets to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm waiting to see what is posted in the previews before I open anther bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 10, 2012)

You girlies are good at trading! I've done okay but not as good as everyone else here! I was kind of iffy with my bag this time but I got 2 of the Betsey earrings that I wanted so I think I will be happy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You girlies are good at trading! I've done okay but not as good as everyone else here! I was kind of iffy with my bag this time but I got 2 of the Betsey earrings that I wanted so I think I will be happy!


 I have two problems with the trading: one, I get too attached to items, and refuse to part with them unless a golden offer pops up, and two, I am so impatient when it comes to waiting to see if my good offers are accepted! So, I'll probably never turn out an epic bag like some of these ladies, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have two problems with the trading: one, I get too attached to items, and refuse to part with them unless a golden offer pops up, and two, I am so impatient when it comes to waiting to see if my good offers are accepted! So, I'll probably never turn out an epic bag like some of these ladies, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do the same thing with not waiting for offers to be accepted.. I just keep on trading to see who will bite first!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have two problems with the trading: one, I get too attached to items, and refuse to part with them unless a golden offer pops up, and two, I am so impatient when it comes to waiting to see if my good offers are accepted! So, I'll probably never turn out an epic bag like some of these ladies, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same problems here(mostly)!  Someday I'm sure we will overcome them and be pros too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have two problems with the trading: one, *I get too attached to items, and refuse to part with them unless a golden offer pops up*, and two, I am so impatient when it comes to waiting to see if my good offers are accepted! So, I'll probably never turn out an epic bag like some of these ladies, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So much this!  I was hanging onto one item until a specific trade showed up, and it never did show up, but then a forumite who really wanted that item made a really good offer, and then the entire trading game changed once I decided to let that thing go.  I didn't go up a ton in value (I think I actually ended up going down dollar-for-dollar), but I did go from having a couple of things I didn't really want in addition to a couple of things I loved to having a box of completely oh-so-very-Meagan stuff (so on a dollars-per-item-I'll-use basis, I came out *way* ahead).


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have two problems with the trading: one, I get too attached to items, and refuse to part with them unless a golden offer pops up, and two, I am so impatient when it comes to waiting to see if my good offers are accepted! So, I'll probably never turn out an epic bag like some of these ladies, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm the opposite: once I finally get something I want I decide I want something else more expensive instead! LOL but I am extremely impatient too. I go soo lucky this time around!!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I wonder if it was Emily I was chatting with the other day saying she got one? If so, I booooooo'ed at her, in a loving way.


It was. When I was on the phone with her and had it in my bag she was like yes I'm getting one too! LOL


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 10, 2012)

previews up!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> previews up!


 Ooooooooo...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 10, 2012)

My $136 offer on the robyn rhodes turquoise pendant necklace was rejected. 




Whyyy? Already searching on etsy for cheaper alternatives to that necklace.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 10, 2012)

> My $136 offer on the robyn rhodes turquoise pendant necklace was rejected.Â :scream3: Whyyy? Already searching on etsy for cheaper alternatives to that necklace.


 Because it's a "Stylist Pick". Not even your soul and some Betsey earrings will get you that necklace. lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not too impressed with any of the preview stuff :/


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not too impressed with any of the preview stuff :/


 Same! I like the orange and pink bag, but that's it. Hopefully there will be some better stuff in the gallery tomorrow.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same! I like the orange and pink bag, but that's it. Hopefully there will be some better stuff in the gallery tomorrow.


I like the orange and pink bag and then the white bag too. But those are it. I am super curious to see what else gets added though!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 11, 2012)

The white Nila is pretty, I like the Gorjana bracelet, LAVANILLA is always great, but nothing is really talking to me. I bet they have random Betsey/Disney getting added though that will make me freak out and be like, "NEED NEW LBB RIGHT NAO!!!!"


----------



## VivGee (Jun 11, 2012)

Im a sucker for light colored/neutral bags. I'm easily impressed.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im a sucker for light colored/neutral bags. I'm easily impressed.


 I lovelove your nude Nila! I want both the Street Level pocket tote and regular tote, so I relate. lol.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The white Nila is pretty, I like the Gorjana bracelet, LAVANILLA is always great, but nothing is really talking to me. I bet they have random Betsey/Disney getting added though that will make me freak out and be like, "NEED NEW LBB RIGHT NAO!!!!"


I know! Luckily I have some exchange credits burning a hole in my pocket right now. I waited to open a box with them so I could get some of the new items.  I love the Disney stuff soooo much. I can't wait for my box to get here that has my Wish necklace in it! I


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 11, 2012)

No! I forgot tomorrow is Monday that means new products dang it I just opened a new bag. I am in love with the gorjana cosmic bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 11, 2012)

How well does the Melie Bianco Color block cross body trade? If I was offering either the Gorjana Claire necklace or the melie Bianco for the gorjana cosmic bracelet which would get would most likely be accepted?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I neeeeeeed that Nila hobo, I am obsessed with it currently. I've been looking for a light colored bag, because I always gravitate toward blacks and bright colors, and it is perrrrrfect.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, funny enough, out of all of the new things (so far, as of 12:40ish PST), I'm most in lust with the sparkly Fydelity bag. I want to make sweet love to it, it's so beautiful. I never expected to want a Fydelity bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 11, 2012)

Like seriously, I want to wear it with the sparkly ncLA silver polish and walk around being FAB-U-LOUS. LOL.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, funny enough, out of all of the new things (so far, as of 12:40ish PST), I'm most in lust with the sparkly Fydelity bag. I want to make sweet love to it, it's so beautiful. I never expected to want a Fydelity bag.


 I agree, it's gooooorgeous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 11, 2012)

It really is. It's done so well. It looks like what would happen if Deux Lux did a bag for Fydelity.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested in the Disney Fantasy necklace, I would love to trade it for a Lavanila candle (anything but lavender) and one of the 10 dollar bracelets...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 11, 2012)

I am ready to open another bag but everything I want to get as my starting item is paired with MM cosmetics and I dont want to deal with that! Ugh!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, has anyone else been able to get their klout perk recently? I can't connect my FB to klout, I keep getting an error message.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ready to open another bag but everything I want to get as my starting item is paired with MM cosmetics and I dont want to deal with that! Ugh!


 I know the feeling...michael marcus is the kiss of death. NO ONE wants it!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know the feeling...michael marcus is the kiss of death. NO ONE wants it!


 Aw man, how does this happen? SOmeone just bought up the last bag I wanted and their starting items were Kenneth Cole earrings and an All the Rage bracalet!

WTF?!


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't want to start a new bag yet.....but its so hard to resist


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My $136 offer on the robyn rhodes turquoise pendant necklace was rejected.
> 
> ...


 what does this look like? i cant' see it in the gallery


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what does this look like? i cant' see it in the gallery


 Do you have a bag open? It's sold out so you can't start a bag with it any more which may be why you don't see it. 

It's a turquoise tear drop shaped pendant necklace that has one end covered in gold &amp; gold chain. LBB has it listed for $68 retail.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure if I'll open another bag this week.  Maybe next XD I'll keep my eye out.  hehe


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking to trade down the RJ Graziano Multi Row Bracelet for a 2 item trade in the $55-$40 range. Would really love the Kenneth Cole $28 cluster earrings. Someone sent me a nice 2 item trade that I clicked pass on by accident. If you're reading this, please resend. My bag is closing tomorrow so I'm trying to trade down now and still have some wiggle room.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smidget (Jun 11, 2012)

YAY!!!!!  I just got my earrings finally my birthday bag is complete!  Whoever traded them to me thank you, thank you, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

Daaang, I've seriously offered a $116 2 item trade (R&amp;Em black satchel with studs and Kenneth Cole cluster earrings) for the Nila hobo and still no bites...


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 11, 2012)

i have the front pocket black tassel purse if anyone is interested.im not loving it since im on a color kick. let me know if you send an offer id rather approve a mut member. im looking for a purse and another small item maybe


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone received the Gorjana Claire necklace?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey there everyone! If anyone is interested the "Lavender and Mint bangle" by All the Rage is currently on sale for $5 + free shipping at urban outfitters :]


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i have the front pocket black tassel purse if anyone is interested.im not loving it since im on a color kick. let me know if you send an offer id rather approve a mut member. im looking for a purse and another small item maybe


 someone just offered me a 4 item trade worth 120 bucks..value wise thats awesome but it's all ben amun bracelets and robert rose necklaces. I don't know if I can trade that stuff up or away. This is so tough!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What would yall do?


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Nila Anthony Green Trim Crossbody? It looks cute for spring, just curious what it looks like IRL.


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> someone just offered me a 4 item trade worth 120 bucks..value wise thats awesome but it's all ben amun bracelets and robert rose necklaces. I don't know if I can trade that stuff up or away. This is so tough!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What would yall do?


 Don't do it!! When you calculate in how much you'd have to trade down to get someone to take that stuff from you it's not worth it.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am wondering if LBB had a glitch last night because my staring bag was the melie bianco tassel bag, Marcus blush and the gorjana Claire necklace.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever had a really late delivery via USPS? My LBB is supposedly on route to me today but it's nearly 5PM! :[ Really wanted my stuff today, my shipping through UPS for my last LBB was _so_ fast it puts my local FedEx and USPS to shame.

edit: Ugh it's 5:38 now. My box is probably decent sized so I don't understand why on _earth_ it would have gone to USPS. It probably won't be here until tomorrow. extra $8 for shipping and CA sales tax totally not justified at all now. My local USPS is kind of a pain in my buns. &gt;:[


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 11, 2012)

I hadn't planned on opening another bag for awhile but saw the BCBG coral clutch back in there and nabbed it.


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone here have the Disney couture bow necklace in their current bag and is willing to trade it?


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever had a really late delivery via USPS? My LBB is supposedly on route to me today but it's nearly 5PM! :[ Really wanted my stuff today, my shipping through UPS for my last LBB was _so_ fast it puts my local FedEx and USPS to shame.
> 
> edit: Ugh it's 5:38 now. My box is probably decent sized so I don't understand why on _earth_ it would have gone to USPS. It probably won't be here until tomorrow. extra $8 for shipping and CA sales tax totally not justified at all now. My local USPS is kind of a pain in my buns. &gt;:[


 My LBB came the day after they said it was 'expected' too. It sucks when you get excited and then it doesn't come...


----------



## Smidget (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My LBB came the day after they said it was 'expected' too. It sucks when you get excited and then it doesn't come...


 On the other hand I got my LBB 3 days before EDD and it was FedEx smartpost...  That's a nice surprise!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the other hand I got my LBB 3 days before EDD and it was FedEx smartpost...  That's a nice surprise!


 My first LBB was so fast it was amazing!! I don't blame LBB at all for how slow my USPS is but I wish my package had gone to UPS instead of FedEx (who always seems to dump my stuff onto the super slow USPS here) :[ Not like it will change how much I can't wait for my July LBB- can't believe I'm missing out on fullsized Lavanilas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My LBB came the day after they said it was 'expected' too. It sucks when you get excited and then it doesn't come...


yeah i think it will be here sometime in the next few days. I'm just dying to unbox everything and see what a Disney piece looks like in person. :]


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

What was your starting bag?



> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 12, 2012)

UUGGHHHHH I hate not having a bag open


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 12, 2012)

Opened my bag with the awesome rose gold Disney Couture hoops that has pink stones (look at Chelsey's blog or the photo thread) and it gave me the purple jelly as one of my extra items. FAWK YES!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Opened my bag with the awesome rose gold Disney Couture hoops that has pink stones (look at Chelsey's blog or the photo thread) and it gave me the purple jelly as one of my extra items. FAWK YES!


 The LBB site does them NO effing justice. Those earrings are gorge dot com.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 12, 2012)

I know, I want to open one sooo badly.

But I absolutely can't.

The guy wants us to find an apartment and I can't do that until I pay off this stupid CC debt, and that's going to take at least 1.5 months from now. =(

So I absolutely have to cut back on "fun" spending to get it all paid off ASAP.

I'll reward myself in a couple of months with a new box and live vicariously through you all in the meantime!


----------



## angielala (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!!  Has anyone cancelled the bag before?  How easy would that be?  I literally just opened my bag 3 hours ago and I got a call for family emergency :/  and I'll fly out of town tomorrow morning and I have no idea how long it's going to take.  That means I have absolutely NO time to work on / finish my bag and unfortunately I have to cancel this bag.  Do they give you a hard time about it?  Do I just email them?  Thanks!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!!  Has anyone cancelled the bag before?  How easy would that be?  I literally just opened my bag 3 hours ago and I got a call for family emergency :/  and I'll fly out of town tomorrow morning and I have no idea how long it's going to take.  That means I have absolutely NO time to work on / finish my bag and unfortunately I have to cancel this bag.  Do they give you a hard time about it?  Do I just email them?  Thanks!


 You can email them, but they'll get back to you faster if you call customer service. It should be fine, they have great customer service! When I did my first bag I went a little crazy with trading and ended up with crap. I called and they cancelled it so I could start over. I don't think you'll have a hard time!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your starting bag?


  



That was my starting bag.  It was a nice value to start with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hadn't planned on opening another bag for awhile but saw the BCBG coral clutch back in there and nabbed it.


 Good Steal!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 12, 2012)

O.M.G! they added new stuff just now! A BLACK DEUX LUX duffle. So glad I have another account! It is mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. Hello everyone! I haven't been on this thread for while!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 12, 2012)

My regular account is in limbo right now. Some how 3 of my items got traded for the starfish cuff. So now I just have the starfish cuff and Audrey drop earrings. I emailed LBB but no response yet. Hopefully they will just cancel it for me since I just opened up a new one.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my deliver of my LBB for this month and what do I see...new stuff 






A black Deux Lux with sparkly sequins





This is a bad addiction.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on my deliver of my LBB for this month and what do I see...new stuff
> 
> ...


 
I know the feeling.

I live in Hawaii so it takes FOREVER to get my bags! I have 2 bags coming and It's so hard to wait!!

And, who could resist the Deux Lux bag?! Amazing!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, has anyone else been able to get their klout perk recently? I can't connect my FB to klout, I keep getting an error message.


 I opened my bag today using my klout perk.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my bag today using my klout perk.


 Yeah, so have other people. Guess I just am not meant to use it. Oh well.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

I need help how well do the Zara terez leather and fringe earrings and the RJ Graziano Hoop earrings trade?


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my bag today using my klout perk.


 My first bag should be here tomorrow and I'm trying desperately to stay away from opening another one until next month.

Does the Klout perk only work on your first bag or whenever? And is there a deadline on it?


----------



## bloo (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My first bag should be here tomorrow and I'm trying desperately to stay away from opening another one until next month.
> ...


 Klout perk should work on an exsisting account, but make sure you use the same email for both LBB and Klout. Once you get the klout perk I think it lasts a month. I have seen other klout perks fill up so it will probably go until it fills up or when LBB wants it to stop as there is no expiration date on it as I saw.

I should be getting a bag today and tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Weird thing is that the bag that shipped first and was supposed to be here today will be here tomorrow when the 2nd bag was supposed to be here. They just switched. What are the chances that one bag would be a day late and the other earlier?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 12, 2012)

4 hours to go and I can't for the life of me trade up or down this 'Zad Zig Zag cuff. arghh. Really don't want to have to do a return for a $26 item. *sigh*


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 12, 2012)

If you want the $30 animal bead necklace more I'll trade you I have more time and like the cuff


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want the $30 animal bead necklace more I'll trade you I have more time and like the cuff


 Sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm pretty open to anything at this point.  Thanks.


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 12, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone is finding any particular items to be the kiss of death.

I traded something from my original bag (that I didn't want) for the slightly more valueable blue metal bangles (that I don't want) - in hopes of trading them equal or for slightly something better. Well, maybe most other people feel about them the way I do - because I got nothing but very low offers (they were worth $34 and the offers I got were things like $12 and $18 items). I ended up taking a bracelet for about $28 because it is at least something I will wear if I get stuck w/ it.

Anyone else?

I also traded down some earrings that I was mearly "meh" about for a necklace that I do like.

How do you all take 3 items and trade for like 5 or 6 highly valueable things? I just don't see how it works. Someone somewhere is taking "down trades" for stuff in order for this to happen. I was really hoping to get some beter stuff to start w/ in my bag but it seems like I always get a $20 dollarish item (2) and nothing worth more.  Who gets $40+ items to start w/?

What trades well? What trades poorly?

Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

My big question is how these ladies get offered multiple items that are decent...I get 2 item trades all the time, but they're all crap, even when I have good items in my bag!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont get it either!!!!!! 








> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My big question is how these ladies get offered multiple items that are decent...I get 2 item trades all the time, but they're all crap, even when I have good items in my bag!


 


> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is finding any particular items to be the kiss of death.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

Must be witchcraft!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a coupon code for the 10% off, being this is my first bag. Everything I have found on youtube comes up as invalid or expired...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a coupon code for the 10% off, being this is my first bag. Everything I have found on youtube comes up as invalid or expired...


 Does FACKBOOK10 still work?


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my god cuteeeeee!! 

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/146/hype-julien-metallic-shoulder-bag


----------



## maryissa (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't remember who it was, but I remember someone asking if there were any nila anthony slouchy satchels trading around. Theres 1 in the gallery now that you can open with!

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2175/nila-anthony-slouchy-satchel


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont get it either!!!!!!


 I think some of these ladies are more patient in waiting for valuable offers to come in? I find myself wanting to constantly trade. Bad me!! But, I do find it helps to just keep trading up in small amounts with the items you don't plan on keeping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

Ooh, got my hands on the Steve Madden rope tote...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it's part patience and luck. Last night I scored a $30+ over value trade on some bracelets that I didn't care about. Then was offered a $30+ 2 item trade immediately after that. Every now and then you get an item someone else really wants.  I know I just made someone's day with my 3 item trade for some sunglasses but I've become slightly obsessed with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think some of these ladies are more patient in waiting for valuable offers to come in? I find myself wanting to constantly trade. Bad me!! But, I do find it helps to just keep trading up in small amounts with the items you don't plan on keeping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh, got my hands on the Steve Madden rope tote...


 Boo! You b****, you got it over me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice work though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why must they keep adding such cute things. I want too much!!

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2002/nila-anthony-stripe-messenger


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh, got my hands on the Steve Madden rope tote...
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

Aaaand I posted that and got an offer for 2 sets of bangles AND an RJ Graziano item. LOL.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aaaand I posted that and got an offer for 2 sets of bangles AND an RJ Graziano item. LOL.


 lol. Oh boy! Take that one for sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahh, there's a tempting 4 item offer that includes the Madden sunglasses I want, but the other 3 items are blah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL. I like it, but I'd trade it for a good multi item offer. It seems like every one I get has one of the untradeable items of doom in it (bangles or michael marcus, or RJ graziano...)
> ...


 I actually like a lot of the MM and RJ stuff...which is good for me since it's easy to get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's always awesome when you're one of the few who likes something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've heard the mm is really good quality, but it doesn't excite me or interest me in the slightest. I have a ton of makeup, so the only items I'm interested in as far as that goes are the Cargo shadows and blushes (because they're so freakin' pretty.)
> 
> I think some of the Graziano stuff is pretty, but it's not my style and I know I'd never wear it...so I won't accept trades for it since I know it doesn't trade well at all.


 I know my opening bag included a Michael Marcus blush in Coral Reef and its so pretty. It really is but I just have way too many blushes and makeup that I do not need any more makeup. But people are offering very crappy items some that are $12 or $14. I do like the blush but I do not need, I wish I could trade it for something I would use. 

I also have a Gorjana Claire Necklace, how are trades with that?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 12, 2012)

I got the MM blush in Luster and I am so excited to try it out! I really needed some new blush so it is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

It breaks my heart when all the offers I give for something I really love are denied. If only I was super rich and could just go buy it instead.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the MM blush in Luster and I am so excited to try it out! I really needed some new blush so it is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Okay, well somehow I was able to get a LaVanilla Perfume in Vanilla &amp; Grapefruit lol.

I love my Bianco tassel bag, I can part ways with the Gorjana Necklace and LaVanilla perfume.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It breaks my heart when all the offers I give for something I really love are denied. If only I was super rich and could just go buy it instead.


 
That's how I feel about that Nila hobo :'(


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 12, 2012)

Lori, I turned that cuff into the love birds necklace I've been in love with forever



I had to give up my rollerball but I didn't need more perfume


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I feel about that Nila hobo :'(


 Did you see the hobo trade for the Nila leopard backpack?! I bet you offered things of way higher value. People amaze me sometimes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I liked Gorjana, the madden bag is getting tons of Gorjana offers. Sigh.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy s**t!! Just got Betsey mismatched earrings from a $26 necklace. So happy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy s**t!! Just got Betsey mismatched earrings from a $26 necklace. So happy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YOU A-HOLE! lol, I was trying to get those, also. But I traded away my smaller items for the Cargo and my bag. Sigh...

I reaaaaally want the zebra mismatched ones, though! And the Madden bling sunglasses.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I knew what the trade offers were like on the Gorjana ribbon necklace...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lori, I turned that cuff into the love birds necklace I've been in love with forever
> 
> ...


 YAY! Glad you got an item that you've been after forever.  I sort of put in a crazy offer on the black square framed Steve Madden sunglasses that was accepted. I started my bag with the Betsey Johnson necklace. I've had my eye on this clutch for awhile so I was happy to finally snag one.

Final Bag


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Opened my bag with the awesome rose gold Disney Couture hoops that has pink stones (look at Chelsey's blog or the photo thread) and it gave me the purple jelly as one of my extra items. FAWK YES!


Just couldn't stay away could you...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just couldn't stay away could you...


 I think she has more than enough Disney too, don't you agree?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just couldn't stay away could you...


 Geeet yer sexy knocked up a$$ back in the kitchen!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she has more than enough Disney too, don't you agree?


 Says the woman who owns the Believe necklace I wants oh so badly. *sniffles*


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Says the woman who owns the Believe necklace I wants oh so badly. *sniffles*


 Believe necklace? Oh the extra sparkly super gorgeous Believe necklace? That's the one? *snicker*


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Must be witchcraft!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Or rly gud trading skillz.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Geeet yer sexy knocked up a$$ back in the kitchen!


 Don't make me demonstrate a pimp slap with the pimp ring.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how the melie Bianco tan woven bag trades next to the green woven bag? I've got one and an offer for the other..


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Says the woman who owns the Believe necklace I wants oh so badly. *sniffles*


 Oh and the correct answer is, You can never have enough Disney (or Betsey)! lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't make me demonstrate a pimp slap with the pimp ring.


That pimp ring is MINE. Learn your role.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Geeet yer sexy knocked up a$$ back in the kitchen!


And what bag is this that you're on again? Don't make me git the hose! /Doubtfire.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't make me demonstrate a pimp slap with the pimp ring.


 I can pimp slap bareback. Don't test me woman.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't make me demonstrate a pimp slap with the pimp ring.


 
Oh heck yes. I love three ways!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And what bag is this that you're on again? Don't make me git the hose! /Doubtfire.


 I'm trying to keep up with you, my idol. 

/fap

wait no, wrong word...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with you, my idol.
> ...


 lmfao


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Items in My Bag (3)




'ZAD

Gold Bib Necklace
$ 34
RETAIL

Now viewing
(11)




CZ by Kenneth Jay Lane

Crystal Stud Earrings
$ 79
RETAIL

View trade offers
(11)




Melie Bianco

Pocket Tote
$ 94
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)
This is my bag at the moment. Not sure what to do!


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And what bag is this that you're on again? Don't make me git the hose! /Doubtfire.


 I can't stop giggling and the boyfriend is giving me sideways looks Damn ya'll getting me in trouble


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lmfao


 I saw your last haul, it was amazing!!! I have never owned a Cargo blush do you know what I should trade (trading the 'Zad Necklace) you know what I should do to get a Cargo blush?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw your last haul, it was amazing!!! I have never owned a Cargo blush do you know what I should trade (trading the 'Zad Necklace) you know what I should do to get a Cargo blush?


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've always gotten a Cargo blush by offering a trade-able $28 to $34 item. Try offering the bib for one of the new $26-$28 pieces and offer that for the cargo.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey ladies, I Thought you would fiNd this interesting. If you follow the link in this post it will take to the website for Karmaloop and they sell all of the 'Zad designs for wayncheaper then what LBB retails them at. So if you couldn't get your hands on something check it out! http://www.karmaloop.com/Browse.htm#PageNumber=3&amp;PageSize=20&amp;Pgroup=2&amp;VendorId=790 There's nothing better than enabling a bunch of fashion fanatics!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 13, 2012)

So I caved and opened another bag. They had the clutch on there. However, I will be skipping both my julep boxes next month and I cancelled MyGlam, and I cancelled my second birchbox as well.

I had exchange items and got the street level clutch, along with other items so I have 7 things to play around with trading!

In case anyone was wondering what the All The Rage braided bracelet looks like on a person, I found it on their site and it looks really cute!

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJBR7639


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I Thought you would fiNd this interesting. If you follow the link in this post it will take to the website for Karmaloop and they sell all of the 'Zad designs for wayncheaper then what LBB retails them at. So if you couldn't get your hands on something check it out!
> ...


Wow! That's a great find! After this bag I'll probably save up and just buy stuff off of Karmaloop.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 13, 2012)

> Wow! That's a great find! After this bag I'll probably save up and just buy stuff off of Karmaloop.


 I thought so too! Originally I was on there looking at Disney couture/Betsey Johnson stuff And then I was browsing and saw the Thunderbird earrings and Dove necklace... They have a bunch of gorgeous stuff! Check it out!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've always gotten a Cargo blush by offering a trade-able $28 to $34 item. Try offering the bib for one of the new $26-$28 pieces and offer that for the cargo.


 Thank you! Hopefully I will be able to


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 13, 2012)

They're selling the ZAD hammered collar in the regular colors + copper at Urban Outfitters for $9.99 plus shipping is free. I'm very tempted...
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=24521916&amp;color=028


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 13, 2012)

So no Cargo blush yet but I did mange to get the Gorjana cosmic bracelet! So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 13, 2012)

Today is supposed to be my 1st LBB delivery day, and then I see this on my tracking page: Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery.  NOOOOOO


----------



## Pancua (Jun 13, 2012)

My arrival date changed from the 18th to the 16th which of course is the day I am out of town. *headdesk* 

I really hope they just drop it off at the office. Fedex seems to have their own protocols and they seem to be the same from one package to another!


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today is supposed to be my 1st LBB delivery day, and then I see this on my tracking page: Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery.  NOOOOOO


 That's strange as I think my bag yesterday and the one today are being dropped off by UPS. Though with mine they were both shipped out on the same day, but were supposed to be delivered yesterday and today and then yesterday they decided to switch order of which was going to be dropped off when.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 13, 2012)

ug. I have the rainbow fringe necklace and no one will trade! Only 3 hrs left of trading!


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 13, 2012)

Got my last bag. Like the cargo gloss and th love frog Betsy Earrings but don't care for the heart drop betsey earrings or the r&amp;Em love notes pouch.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone else suck their first time? I do love the ring and the purse, having trouble getting rid of the necklace. I want to do it again to see if I can get better, but I'm afraid! I told my husband I would only do it a couple times a year. With tax and shipping it comes to $59.99. I really wanted a higher value in my bag. Too late now with only 3 hrs left and not knowing where to go next. Argh! 







 
 
 
Items in My Bag (3)




Betsey Johnson

Bow Ring
$ 55
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




'ZAD

Bright Bead Fringe Necklace
$ 20
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Nila Anthony

Fringe Tote
$ 75
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 13, 2012)

Are there any of the lower price bracket items that you love? I would try trading the necklace down for one of those, because at least then it'll be something you enjoy having!
Honestly, the first bag is hard. It's hard to get a feel for trading and what's popular and what trades well and it was super overwhelming for me!
I think your first bag looks great! You got a bag, and a Betsey Piece, both of which are really nice things to have.

My first bags, I had a lot of stuff, but a lot of it ended up being meh things I wasn't super happy with. I actually ended up exchanging an entire bag. So don't feel bad! You did just fine.

It's easy to get caught up in the dollar amount thing, but the ultimate thing that matters is if you like the stuff you get and will use/wear it! =]


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 13, 2012)

In my first bag, I had a Gorjana necklace, a $20 necklace and 2 nail polishes. The total retail value was $131 and I opened my bag with the Gorjana. I didn't do much trading at all, but by my third bag, which is on its way to me now, I got the retail value up to $385! My second bag was at $291. It just takes experience to get the hang of it and learn what the untradeables are. I also put out like hundreds of trade offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone else suck their first time? I do love the ring and the purse, having trouble getting rid of the necklace. I want to do it again to see if I can get better, but I'm afraid! I told my husband I would only do it a couple times a year. With tax and shipping it comes to $59.99. I really wanted a higher value in my bag. Too late now with only 3 hrs left and not knowing where to go next. Argh! 






 
 
 
Items in My Bag (3)




Betsey Johnson

Bow Ring
$ 55
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




'ZAD

Bright Bead Fringe Necklace
$ 20
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Nila Anthony

Fringe Tote
$ 75
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any of the lower price bracket items that you love? I would try trading the necklace down for one of those, because at least then it'll be something you enjoy having!
> 
> ...


 This is the best advice. Also sometimes you have to trade down to go up again. That necklace is one of the "untradeables". Nothing wrong with it, but it just seems to me that some things have been on the site so long that anyone who wanted it has it already, so then it's hard to trade anymore. So like CaliMel said, trade down for something nice. If you're happy ship, if you would like to keep trading, try to trade that nice thing up, but since you have so little time, only put in trade offers up for things you wouldn't mind having if your bag suddenly closes. Trading has been the suckage for the last couple days anyway.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks. Glad I'm not alone! Right now I have 30 trades out for the necklace. I definitely think I got caught up in the dollar amounts not realizing that I was getting something that wouldn't be tradeable. I did that a few times. I did learn a lot though! I also don't think I was patient enough. I'll have to remember that for next time...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

I have to take my mama out to dinner for her birthday and run some errands first, but I got two LBBs today. I'll post pics this evening!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

PlayWitMakeup, I have both versions of the fringe necklace and love it! It looks NOTHING like the picture. I actually traded for them, and held on to them happily, after seeing a LBB unboxing with them. They are fabulous and I get complimented constantly when I wear either of those necklace, especially the pastel fringe! If you don't care for bright colors try to trade for the pastel one and trust me, it's worth it. The pastel one is actually teal, cream, lavender, and dark purple in color, NOT those fug colors on LBB.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 13, 2012)

I will post a photo in the picture thread for you right now!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. Glad I'm not alone! Right now I have 30 trades out for the necklace. I definitely think I got caught up in the dollar amounts not realizing that I was getting something that wouldn't be tradeable. I did that a few times. I did learn a lot though! I also don't think I was patient enough. I'll have to remember that for next time...


 You really have to watch the new feed carefully. I had those octopus earrings and only a few weeks ago they traded up like crazy. Now no one wants them and they are hard to get rid of. I think it's the same thing, everyone who wanted them, got them. And I've seen it go the other way too, those Zara Terez stone earrings, the photo is bad on LBB so at first no one wanted them. Then we found out they are really gorgeous from blogs, youtubes, or pics here, then it was impossible to get them even with $$$ trades. Anyone who had them wouldn't give them up.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh and I've decided to keep my opinions to myself when people ask, "How is x trading?" Just because it was trading great when I had it a month ago doesn't mean it's doing good now. I think you have to watch the news feed for yourself and just take a chance sometimes.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, next time I will watch the news feed better. I had those octopus earings for a while and was surprised at how hard it was to trade them. I had gotten them because I saw a bunch of pictures of them on threads and thought they were popular. Apparently they were popular AT ONE POINT. Lessen learned...



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You really have to watch the new feed carefully. I had those octopus earrings and only a few weeks ago they traded up like crazy. Now no one wants them and they are hard to get rid of. I think it's the same thing, everyone who wanted them, got them. And I've seen it go the other way too, those Zara Terez stone earrings, the photo is bad on LBB so at first no one wanted them. Then we found out they are really gorgeous from blogs, youtubes, or pics here, then it was impossible to get them even with $$$ trades. Anyone who had them wouldn't give them up.


 I actually really like the pastel one. I saw a video on youtube too and really liked the colors. The rainbow one was just a little to bright for me. No one was willing to trade the pastel one.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PlayWitMakeup, I have both versions of the fringe necklace and love it! It looks NOTHING like the picture. I actually traded for them, and held on to them happily, after seeing a LBB unboxing with them. They are fabulous and I get complimented constantly when I wear either of those necklace, especially the pastel fringe! If you don't care for bright colors try to trade for the pastel one and trust me, it's worth it. The pastel one is actually teal, cream, lavender, and dark purple in color, NOT those fug colors on LBB.


 I ended up trading the necklace for a Mineralogy gloss. I figure it's better to have a lip gloss that I will use opposed to a necklace I would never wear.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 13, 2012)

I completely understand my first bag 
I ended up getting a 80 purse gorgana earrings, and betsey frog earrings. I now am on my third bag and have gone from 174$ in stuff I was happy with to over 280$ of stuff in about one day. It does take practice though, but you have come to a great place I have learned a lot about trading from the ladies here.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 13, 2012)

I ended up with a MM eye shadow as my third item. Could be worse, could be a lot better! At least I learned a lot for next time!

Congratulations! Trading just ended and you have the following item(s) in your Little Black Bag:


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how the melie Bianco tan woven bag trades next to the green woven bag? I've got one and an offer for the other..


 I had the green one two weeks ago and the offers I had for it were tempting. It trades up easily. I haven't had the tan one though.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Jeez..Some people. Why even attempt to offer a $12 pair of earrings for an $86 bag? I might under offer if I have an item in demand, but I don't try to lowball people like some of the offers I've gotten this morning.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 13, 2012)

Just checked my tracking code! And my lbb should be here today! I'm so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to post pictures once I get it!


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 13, 2012)

My trading ended Monday morning but I never posted my ending bag! So much better than my first bag, even though I couldn't get my beloved turquoise pendant.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kelsey000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My trading ended Monday morning but I never posted my ending bag! So much better than my first bag, even though I couldn't get my beloved turquoise pendant.


 Awesome bag. I really like that melie bianco bag.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 13, 2012)

> My trading ended Monday morning but I never posted my ending bag! So much better than my first bag, even though I couldn't get my beloved turquoise pendant.


 How many items did you start with?


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many items did you start with?


 I started with 4 (I used my Klout perk for a $36 ring).

I know the item I picked was the pink BCBG watch and I also had the Kenneth Cole Shake Hoops but I can't remember my last item anymore


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 13, 2012)

I was finally able to get my hands on the RAIN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Debating whether To give it up


----------



## maryissa (Jun 13, 2012)

Got my LBB, I posted the pictures on the picture thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if I like the ivory tote and the studded crossbody. :/


----------



## Smidget (Jun 13, 2012)

Managed to snag the Nila Anthony buckle satchel and it has some really good offers... I'm pretty sure I want to keep it?  XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone want to trade a couple of smaller, decent items for the Steve Madden metal oval glasses in black? I got my hands on the Betsey sunglasses I want, so I don't really need them even though I love them. I love some of the cheaper All the Rage bracelets and the Lavanila candles and the ZAD owl and dove necklaces...


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 13, 2012)

My bag/box came today after all. LOVE LOVE LOVE the Gorjana Claire necklace. The Carol Dauplaise faceted stone bracelet is much larger than I expected, but still cute. And the Lydell Metal Beaded Tie bracelet (gold with the pink stones) looks exactly as expected except even when I adjust it to the smallest size, it's way too big on my wrist. Seems like something I can fix though. Overall, I'm happy with my all jewelry order. Next month...bags.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 13, 2012)

Argh! My bag is is in town but is still shows another 3 days before it gets to me!  Argh!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh! My bag is is in town but is still shows another 3 days before it gets to me!  Argh!!


 If it's in town you'll probably get it tomorrow. UPS MI and Fedex Smartpost both tend to estimate on the long side, I almost always get things a few days earlier than the estimated date.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it's in town you'll probably get it tomorrow. UPS MI and Fedex Smartpost both tend to estimate on the long side, I almost always get things a few days earlier than the estimated date.


 Coming home to a box would be AWESOME!


----------



## spfstar (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jeez..Some people. Why even attempt to offer a $12 pair of earrings for an $86 bag? I might under offer if I have an item in demand, but I don't try to lowball people like some of the offers I've gotten this morning.


 Seriously! I always get so excited when I see a new trade offer and then oh so annoyed when its a crappy offer!

 You want my $*98* bag for a $*20* necklace that's been on the site for *three* months?!? 



 lol.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone received the Archipelago Mint Body Scrub?  Is it a good product?  Someone is offering it to me, but I don't want to take it if the product isn't good.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 13, 2012)

> Oh and I've decided to keep my opinions to myself when people ask, "How is x trading?" Just because it was trading great when I had it a month ago doesn't mean it's doing good now. I think you have to watch the news feed for yourself and just take a chance sometimes.


 Yes. Things change overnight. Literally. Just put your trades in and see what happens. Hope forthe best and move on.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a long conversation with myself about *not* ordering this bag.
> 
> ...


 

I know you posted about this almost a week ago but I was just at TJMaxx and they had this bag for $40!! And other colors as well....


----------



## VivGee (Jun 13, 2012)

> I know you posted about this almost a week ago but I was just at TJMaxx and they had this bag for $40!! And other colors as well....


 *looks up TJmaxx locations* Well lookey here, I just so happen to be in the area tomorrow. Hmmm... lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the rain ring I'm wanting to trade, already got one shipped to me, I accidentally closed out all my offers so if you offered a 2 item trade around the value just offer it again and I'll take it. I'm not picky, I would really like a nice pair of the cheaper earrings, the dove or owl necklace or some lipgloss.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 14, 2012)

> Â I have the rain ring I'm wanting to trade, already got one shipped to me, I accidentally closed out all my offers so if you offered a 2 item trade around the value just offer it again and I'll take it. I'm not picky, I would really like a nice pair of the cheaper earrings, the dove or owl necklace or some lipgloss.Â


 Did you see the pics I posted? Mmm, I'm looking at it and thinking I might send it back. Take the trades if they come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have told you earlier.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you see the pics I posted? Mmm, I'm looking at it and thinking I might send it back. Take the trades if they come
> 
> ...


 Awe man. It hasn't gotten here yet. It says I have the only one but Skylulu said she got one too, must be another glitch or something. Unless she is talking about the Rain Fringe necklace and if so she is L U C K Y! I was so trying to get that necklace, I had it once but traded it away and haven't been able to get it back since. I want double rain. On my neck and my hands.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF, you guys are going to give me a panic attack, I put out a 2 item offer for that ring.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 14, 2012)

Laura wants to make it RAIN up in heeyuuhh


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 14, 2012)

What can I say, I love the Rain. I don't need Rhianna's umbrella.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 14, 2012)

So I decided to sell the straw clutch and the HK watch I got in past bags. I would have returned them, but the shipping notices got lost in my house somewhere.

They're in the classifieds part. [if I'm not allowed to post about that here, no problem]

I feel sort of guilty for trying to sell the stuff I bought, but I really need to get rid of extra items I don't need, along with paying off my debt, so I'd rather have this stuff go to homes with people who will use and love it.

I love both items i posted so much but realistically I do not NEED them.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the coral jelly in my bag if anyone is interested. I only have 1 hour left though!


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 14, 2012)

I just received my Little Black Bag today and I'm posting pictures in the thread :&gt;


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the coral jelly in my bag if anyone is interested. I only have 1 hour left though!


 What are you wanting for it?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

I opened a new bag! 





Time to start trading!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 14, 2012)

After staring at it for days I'm considering trading my coral BCBG clutch. Has had lots of offers just neither of the things I specifically want. Would definitely consider a bag/mismatch bow earring trade.


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

Just opened a new bag. Here is my starting bag. I got the pouch as my referral item, but I have heard that some people have complained and had LBB replace as it's not worth $25.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

My first referral closes today, I really hope I don't get that pouch, I'd be on the phone FAST!



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened a new bag. Here is my starting bag. I got the pouch as my referral item, but I have heard that some people have complained and had LBB replace as it's not worth $25.


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first referral closes today, I really hope I don't get that pouch, I'd be on the phone FAST!


I ended up sending them an email asking them for something closer to the $25 value. Especially since I already have one of these pouches, though it's in black.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ended up sending them an email asking them for something closer to the $25 value. Especially since I already have one of these pouches, though it's in black.


 Have they gotten better about answering emails? Last person who tried that had to wait a few days. The last time I had an issue, I called and had it resolved in a matter of minutes. Just something to keep in mind.

Also, just a rant, I hope they get some new stuff soon. All the supposedly new stuff they have now that I like there is apparently only 1 of them!


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have they gotten better about answering emails? Last person who tried that had to wait a few days. The last time I had an issue, I called and had it resolved in a matter of minutes. Just something to keep in mind.
> ...


 They aren't open yet and I can't make a phone call right now, so email will have to do for now. The reply says get back in 4 hours and for the most part I have found that to be true. So we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They aren't open yet and I can't make a phone call right now, so email will have to do for now. The reply says get back in 4 hours and for the most part I have found that to be true. So we shall see how it goes.


 Cool deal, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbirdxo (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, I got my first LBB yesterday... I wish I had come here to check first XD You guys have all traded so amazingly! I got two really big duds in my bag that no one wanted so I ended up trading them together for one necklace I kind of wanted... ended up with a big worth 140 =/ 

Well, maybe next time!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

GOod lord, in a matter of a couple hours, I've gone from 3 items to 6! Now I am not sure what the heck to do!


----------



## Blackbirdxo (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any like... simple guidelines for trading? Hah it would be nice =]


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blackbirdxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any like... simple guidelines for trading? Hah it would be nice =]


 The only ones I have is get an idea of what you want and be patient. Also, don't trade down too many times, you can potentially trade yourself into a corner and get stuck. They will not let you trade to below $75 so keep that in mind when looking at trades.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blackbirdxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any like... simple guidelines for trading? Hah it would be nice =]


 There's a really good post with the trading guide back somewhere in this thread!


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got my first LLB last night.

First item (that I choose) Melie Bianco black tassle tote. Love it. The size is exactly what I was hoping for. Looks like real leather and is well made. I'm delighted with it.

2nd item; Robert Rose (I think) snakeskin embossed hoop earrings. Blech. These were in my bag when I opened it. I managed to trade for another color, but couldn't get anything else. The hoops are very large and very heavy. Also, they are not "embossed." The snakeskin is like a flat piece of paper on the hoop. The actually look ok for $12, but I was expecting them to have some texture. The main problem w/ them is that they are too large and too heavy. They don't hang right on my ears. I'm going to see about sending them back because I will never wear them.

3rd item: Also Robert Rose, I think - orange plastic necklace. Its $22 or so and also comes in blue. I like it. The colors are great and it is adjustable for length. I tarded some starting item for it (I think a bright green plastic picture frame).

I have a second box coming soon. I had no luck w/ trading on it at all. At this point I am lukewarm on LBB because I didn't get a single trade offer of mine accepted for the most part, and got only offers that we downtrades in value. My starting 'suprise" items were always low in value ($22 or so) so there wasn't much way to trade up to anything more costly. There are also quite a few items that I'd be very unhappy to receive (pretty much all of the home decor and make-up). I don't know if I'd order another bag at this point or not. It seems like the best strategy is to take the most expesnive bag you can and then trade for something you might actually want. I thought on my second bag since my starting item was lower in value ($68) I might get higher value suprise items, but I didn't. I also found my starting item online for $50 and because the other items are pretty "meh" to me I really don't feel like I gained anything by using LBB for this item.

Also, from that karma website and searching online the values that LBB list are inflated, so it isn't quite the savings it makes itself out to be unless you somehow manage the trades and I can't see how that happens.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't want to go to work! I want to keep trading! Such a tough life. Sighhhh


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's my starting bag and under it, what I ended up with. VivGee told me the Rain ring was just really large, but that it is super sparkly and beautiful, just big, which of course = perfect to me. LOL. So as soon as I got it last night I decided to ship immediately after only 1.5 days of trading. I consider this LBB my LBB full of stuff I normally trade up but REALLLLY wanted to keep and am always sad I leave behind. I had to close my bag or else I probably would have traded it all up. Again. 




 Yes, I wanted that MM hula girl polish, badly. I hope it doesn't suck. I read the measurements for the blue sparkly ring and it's 2 inches. That's huge. I can't wait to wear it with that mixed metal necklace. I'm going to wear sparkly tink with the huge sparkly ring.

Those $26 Kenneth Cole earrings were HOT this time around. I kept getting 2 item trade offers every time I had it. I accepted a $50 one once and it took me a full day to work my way back to them with trading up one of those two items. I love those earrings soooo much and their rainbow beads. 





The rose gold Disney hoops (with the pink stones, LOOOOVE) was my main item. I never traded it.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 14, 2012)

> Here's my starting bag and under it, what I ended up with. VivGee told me the Rain ring was just really large, but that it is super sparkly and beautiful, just big, which of course = perfect to me. LOL. So as soon as I got it last night I decided to ship immediately after only 1.5 days of trading. I consider this LBB my LBB full of stuff I normally trade up but REALLLLY wanted to keep and am always sad I leave behind. I had to close my bag or else I probably would have traded it all up. Again.Â :icon_lol: Â Yes, I wanted that MM hula girl polish, badly. I hope it doesn't suck. I read the measurements for the blue sparkly ring and it's 2 inches. That's huge. I can't wait to wear it with that mixed metal necklace. I'm going to wear sparkly tink with the huge sparkly ring. Those $26 Kenneth Cole earrings were HOT this time around. I kept getting 2 item trade offers every time I had it. I accepted a $50 one once and it took me a full day to work my way back to them with trading up one of those two items. I love those earrings soooo much and their rainbow beads.Â :heart: The rose gold Disney hoops (with the pink stones, LOOOOVE) was my main item. I never traded it.


 Yeah, I slept on t. It's really beautiful. I have it on today with the wish necklace. I'll keep it. Let me knw if anyone wants a model pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I slept on t. It's really beautiful. I have it on today with the wish necklace. I'll keep it. Let me knw if anyone wants a model pic


 ME ME ME ME ME ME ME! I wants!

Supermodel wooooooooork it gurrrl.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 14, 2012)

Those rose gold hoops are probably my favorite thing from my epic LBB haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the pink stonesssss &lt;3


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm really stuck on these earrings! 



 How freaking fabulous would these be during the summer?! They are 4 inches long and look light, which is perfect during the hot weather. I lovelovelove the white and pink. I wish I had a bag open so I could try to get these from someone. 





http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/1743/presh-by-nicole-apostoli-friendship-bracelet-earrings


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those rose gold hoops are probably my favorite thing from my epic LBB haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the pink stonesssss &lt;3


 I wanted them before but I thought the stones were that darkish color. When I saw your pics it pushed me straight into, "Oh damn, those are teh sex" land and I opened a new bag in record time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really stuck on these earrings!
> 
> ...


AHHH I KNOW! I wish I was in the country so I could trade for those or the purple ones!!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

Woohoo! Just got my referral credit! Now 7 items to trade. I really hope I can make an awesome bag out of this! I got the Carol Dauplaise Filigree Teardrop Earrings which are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first LLB last night.
> 
> ...


 They are not inflated, they are MSRP. Just because another site chooses to sell it for less does not mean that LBB has inflated the prices. The things LBB has on their site are usually end of season items etc so when you search for it online it will come up as the sale price. They are also sent to LBB straight from the manufacturer so it's not like TJ Maxx in a sense that it comes from Dept store left overs and everyone and their mom has touched on it. 

Sometimes LBB will list the price on the item that it is currently selling for as well - case in point the woven Melie Bianco Hobo that they had listed for 35 but was originally 80. They list the price that the manufacturer gives them. Also, just because they have end of season items doesn't mean that you will find it on sale somewhere else. The pink BCBG watch was still selling almost full price everywhere I searched, along with a bunch of the street level totes.

Regardless of any of this LBB still ends up being better deal because for 55 dollars, the possibilities are endless on what you can end up with in your bag IF  you put forth the effort to actually trade your bag up, down, sideways for the full seven days.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 14, 2012)

Newby question: Do you girls have any strategy when you choose your 1st item, or do you just choose something you love and that's it? Is it better to start off with a handbag vs jewelry? Has anyone started out with makeup (like cargo)? I've been adding different things to my bag and going back to find out what other items it will give me, hoping I can come up with a good combo. This is gunna be my second bag and I want to try to trade better this time. You guys are my heroes! lol


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newby question: Do you girls have any strategy when you choose your 1st item, or do you just choose something you love and that's it? Is it better to start off with a handbag vs jewelry? Has anyone started out with makeup (like cargo)? I've been adding different things to my bag and going back to find out what other items it will give me, hoping I can come up with a good combo. This is gunna be my second bag and I want to try to trade better this time. You guys are my heroes! lol


 Depends on what you want to do. My first bag, I chose something I loved and didn't part with it and traded other two items for a necklace and bracelet that went with each other.

This bag, I am trying to get a variety of items I really like so I went with a mega high end item so I would get 2 item offers.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newby question: Do you girls have any strategy when you choose your 1st item, or do you just choose something you love and that's it? Is it better to start off with a handbag vs jewelry? Has anyone started out with makeup (like cargo)? I've been adding different things to my bag and going back to find out what other items it will give me, hoping I can come up with a good combo. This is gunna be my second bag and I want to try to trade better this time. You guys are my heroes! lol


 Unless there's something that you really really want and just have to have in your bag to start out with you can click around the gallery and see what they have to offer. I always look at the two items they try to give you and match the brand and the price before I open a bag to figure out what I'll actually get. I hope that helps! Good luck trading!


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 14, 2012)

Isn't that awesome! You can get an extra 20% off with the code SUMMER20. Found it on Asos


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 14, 2012)

I got my last bag in the mail today!
 

The wish necklace is so much smaller than the Believe one! I thought they were the same size.

But it's really pretty and well made too.

The candle is HUGE. Mine came dented on the side and the lid though which was a little disappointing. But the rollerball smells soooo good.

The RJ "bangles" aren't really. They're stretch bracelets, which it does say in the description, but they're pretty small. They just fit my wrists comfortably. Also the colors are not nearly as neon looking as LBB has them pictured. They look more like pastels almost.

I'm so happy with the sunglasses! The only problem is the lenses aren't as dark as I like. So I traded for the darker pair in my bag I have going now, since it's going to probably be my last one for the rest of the year.

I'm trying to get things i'll use in this last bag even if it means trading down some.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the BCBGMAXAZRIA  ribbon watch in mint yesterday and I love the way it looks but I'm having trouble adjusting the time. Is anyone else having this problem with theirs?

edit: Nevermind I fixed it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2012)

I am about to ship my bag (only a little over 1 day left) because I'm so happy with it. The value is only $124, but it is the 3 items I love but kept trading up (Cargo palette in Toronto, owl necklace, and dove necklace) and the awesome Betsey square frame glasses in the brown/tortoisey color. YAY.

It was really hard not to accept some of the trades for all 4 items, but I am sad every time I pass them up, so it was time to keep them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2012)

Did it! Just wasn't anything I was willing to trade. Turned down so many awesome trades for those Betsey glasses...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

Woohoo!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did it! Just wasn't anything I was willing to trade. Turned down so many awesome trades for those Betsey glasses...


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did it! Just wasn't anything I was willing to trade. Turned down so many awesome trades for those Betsey glasses...


 Hope you will enjoy the Betsey sunglasses. Your getting the one I returned, they weren't as large as i expected for my face. I actually saw them at Burlington for $15.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope you will enjoy the Betsey sunglasses. Your getting the one I returned, they weren't as large as i expected for my face. I actually saw them at Burlington for $15.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG! I finally got the bag I have been wanting since it showed up a couple weeks ago! The Melie Bianco Top Handle Framed Bag!! I literally squealed and scared the crap out of the cats and the SO. LOL


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 14, 2012)

I got them at Burlington a couple of days ago! They feel cheaply made, def wouldn't pay 60 for them but 15 is what you pay for a Walmart or Target cheapy pair so I left happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone received the Cargo Bermuda eyeshadow palette? It looks so pretty! Not sure whether I can to put a trade for it or not.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 14, 2012)

> I got them at Burlington a couple of days ago! They feel cheaply made, def wouldn't pay 60 for them but 15 is what you pay for a Walmart or Target cheapy pair so I left happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG I'm totally going to go tomorrow and see if I find them! I can use them as cheap back ups in my car so ill have some when i forget my Pradas. I lost the back ups I got at the flea market  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks ladies!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 14, 2012)

My bag ended! Excited to get all this stuff!!...

*Congratulations! Trading just ended and you have the following item(s) in your Little Black Bag:*


     

     

     

     

Btw: Today I wore my MM Flirt Lipstick from LBB. While at work, a man walked into a fixture in the store, because he was staring at me instead of looking where he was going. Damn lipstick must have been flirting with him!!




Although it could have also been my super cute Hello Kitty earrings! lol


----------



## Pancua (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! I love that bag!



> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag ended! Excited to get all this stuff!!...
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay so I think I might be ready to ship. When I opened by bag this time around I told myself I wanted a Cargo blush &amp; the Melie Bianco tassel bag well I got both! It took me a while but finally got the Gorjana Cosmic Bracelet. Here it is I don't have a lot of items but I am very happy with all of them, I can't decide whether to ship my bag or wait until Sunday: 

 
 
Items in My Bag (3)




Melie Bianco

Pocket Tote
$ 94
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




Gorjana

Cosmic Charm Bracelet
$ 80
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




CARGO Cosmetics

BeachBlushâ„¢ in Echo Beach
$ 30
RETAIL

View trade offers
(10)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

Ship it and open a new one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I think I might be ready to ship. When I opened by bag this time around I told myself I wanted a Cargo blush &amp; the Melie Bianco tassel bag well I got both! It took me a while but finally got the Gorjana Cosmic Bracelet. Here it is I don't have a lot of items but I am very happy with all of them, I can't decide whether to ship my bag or wait until Sunday:
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ship it and open a new one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahah, you are an enabler! But I think we all are lol. I might wait to see if LBB gets any more Deux Lux duffle bags.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahah, you are an enabler! But I think we all are lol. I might wait to see if LBB gets any more Deux Lux duffle bags.


 I am hoping they release the new earrings they showcased on YouTube today soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like Gorjana will be on Hautelook on Monday.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 15, 2012)

Shop the trend has a bunch of stuff on sale for $15, and it's all really similar in style to stuff on LBB, in case anyone is interested. =] 

http://www.sendthetrend.com/sale


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shop the trend has a bunch of stuff on sale for $15, and it's all really similar in style to stuff on LBB, in case anyone is interested. =]
> 
> http://www.sendthetrend.com/sale


 I just checked it out and I have to say I LOVE that the rollover picture is of a model wearing the actual product. I love that!! I wish LBB would do the same..It would clear up so much confusion


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 15, 2012)

Just started a new bag. I really wanted the disney hoops, so this is my starting bag:


 






 
 
Items in My Bag (4)




Disney Couture

"Your Dreams Come True" Hoops
$ 45
RETAIL

Now viewing
(2)




ncLA

Poolside Party, All Eyes on Me!
$ 16
RETAIL

View trade offers
(2)




All the Rage

Caribbean Tropic Stone Bangle
$ 26
RETAIL

View trade offers
(4)




Robert Rose

Chain Link Necklace
$ 22
RETAIL

View trade offers
(3)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

I wore my bracelets out today and since it's the beginning of Summer, it's bloody hot here. With that comes persperation when you so much as even think about going outside. But out I went and thinking I looked pretty good. So you can imagine my disappointment when I got home to find blue dye on my skin and on my new white shirt from the wooden beads on my bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going to see if I can paint a coat of sealant over them since there are only 3 but if you got any of the jewelry with wooden dyed bits, I'd check it before getting it against your clothes.


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore my bracelets out today and since it's the beginning of Summer, it's bloody hot here. With that comes persperation when you so much as even think about going outside. But out I went and thinking I looked pretty good. So you can imagine my disappointment when I got home to find blue dye on my skin and on my new white shirt from the wooden beads on my bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm going to see if I can paint a coat of sealant over them since there are only 3 but if you got any of the jewelry with wooden dyed bits, I'd check it before getting it against your clothes.


 Which bracelets were these?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

The Robert Rose chunky bracelet - http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2578/robert-rose-chunky-beaded-bracelets


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 16, 2012)

R &amp;EM bags are on sale on Hautelook today in the bag boutique. There are several that are currently on LBB or have been up in the past. The $88 studded bag is on sale for $29


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> R &amp;EM bags are on sale on Hautelook today in the bag boutique. There are several that are currently on LBB or have been up in the past. The $88 studded bag is on sale for $29


 THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting about it. I've been waiting for LBB to get the Love Notes pouches again (specifically in black) so I could snag one for one of my best friends for her birthday gift I still have to send to her. lol. I have it all sitting here, waiting for that damn pouch because it goes PURRRfectly with what I got her and her personality (she and I are both very into music, kindred spirits like that). YAAAY! Oh, and I ordered me one as well.


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 16, 2012)

I think this question has been answered before but, how do you claim a klout perk? I already registered and clicked to claim the LBB perk but nothing happened.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was all set to sign up.  I like the BCBGeneration mini crossbody, but I really didn't like the 2 other items they were going to include.  One was a bangle bracelet that I maybe could have traded and the other was the nail wraps which I would never ever use and don't think anyone else would want either.   

Plus, LBB has the value of the crossbody as $78, but Dillards has them for $39 now.  I might try again another day and see if I'd get better items. No matter what I've picked for my bag - they have included the nail wraps.

There were a few smaller items I'd really like, and I think it would be fun to trade.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was all set to sign up.  I like the BCBGeneration mini crossbody, but I really didn't like the 2 other items they were going to include.  One was a bangle bracelet that I maybe could have traded and the other was the nail wraps which I would never ever use and don't think anyone else would want either.
> 
> ...


 It changes from day to day so keep checking in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shop the trend has a bunch of stuff on sale for $15, and it's all really similar in style to stuff on LBB, in case anyone is interested. =]
> 
> http://www.sendthetrend.com/sale


 Are they sold out?

I can't click on anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It changes from day to day so keep checking in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It also seems to change the starting extras after a few hours, so yes, keep checking and try again.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 17, 2012)

Like right now, it doesn't seem like opening bags are getting nail wraps or nail polish anymore.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they sold out?
> 
> I can't click on anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ya, I think that $15 sale was only for the couple of days.

But they have tons of other stuff on their site. They do different ones every day I think.

Here's the link to their main page: http://www.sendthetrend.com/

You sign up with your email like you do on Hautelook or the like, and they'll send you an email with the different ones. It's all jewelry and accessories though and it's super cute stuff.

It's free to sign up too.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, RANDOM AND BIZARRE:  I just stumbled across an article that actually has a scientific theory/research that explains why LBB is so addictive and happy-making (and it explains compulsive shopping):  Shopping triggers the release of dopamine, aka your brain's happy chemical.  Additionally, it has been found that it's pretty much just the anticipation and process of shopping, not the actual acquisition of goods, that does it.  Let's say you're shopping for shoes.  You get your dopamine dose when you find a bracelet or pair of shoes you instantly fall in love with.  The dopamine burst is what makes you buy the bracelet or shoes, and I'm thinking that is what goes a long way towards buyer's remorse, which in turn explains why the new LBB items are hot for only the first few days, and it explains why we are SO SO ANTSY to trade for certain items but then change our minds once we get them:  *Trying* to get them is more fun than *having* them, and there is scientific proof to support that conclusion.

Translation:  For about $60 a month, we get a week of nearly-constant heightened dopamine production.  LBB is literally addictive in that sense.  Y'know what else increases dopamine production?  Cocaine, nicotine, and meth, all of which are insanely addictive.  LBB is a *much* better deal than any of those, plus it reins in compulsive shopping tendencies.


----------



## angielala (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, RANDOM AND BIZARRE:  I just stumbled across an article that actually has a scientific theory/research that explains why LBB is so addictive and happy-making (and it explains compulsive shopping):  Shopping triggers the release of dopamine, aka your brain's happy chemical.  Additionally, it has been found that it's pretty much just the anticipation and process of shopping, not the actual acquisition of goods, that does it.  Let's say you're shopping for shoes.  You get your dopamine dose when you find a bracelet or pair of shoes you instantly fall in love with.  The dopamine burst is what makes you buy the bracelet or shoes, and I'm thinking that is what goes a long way towards buyer's remorse, which in turn explains why the new LBB items are hot for only the first few days, and it explains why we are SO SO ANTSY to trade for certain items but then change our minds once we get them:  *Trying* to get them is more fun than *having* them, and there is scientific proof to support that conclusion.
> 
> Translation:  For about $60 a month, we get a week of nearly-constant heightened dopamine production.  LBB is literally addictive in that sense.  Y'know what else increases dopamine production?  Cocaine, nicotine, and meth, all of which are insanely addictive.  LBB is a *much* better deal than any of those, plus it reins in compulsive shopping tendencies.


 Wow good point!!  I'm a nursing student and I just learned about what dopamine did to our brain last semester.  How did I not think of the "relationship" b/w LLB and dopamine?  Lol shame!!  And I totally agree with the point where you said "trying" to get them is more fun than "having" them.  I always set a goal to get certain items but once I get it, I look for other trades lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep, I can definitely see that! I mean, yeah, I love the products themselves...but let's be honest, it's easy enough to go out and buy things straight-out. LBB is all about the rush!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anyone received the Gorjana Audrey Earrings? If so, did yours come without backs as well?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received the Gorjana Audrey Earrings? If so, did yours come without backs as well?


 I meant to get back to your message earlier. Which Audrey earrings are they? I got the regular, non dangly, ones and they definitely came with backs.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, RANDOM AND BIZARRE:  I just stumbled across an article that actually has a scientific theory/research that explains why LBB is so addictive and happy-making (and it explains compulsive shopping):  Shopping triggers the release of dopamine, aka your brain's happy chemical.  Additionally, it has been found that it's pretty much just the anticipation and process of shopping, not the actual acquisition of goods, that does it.  Let's say you're shopping for shoes.  You get your dopamine dose when you find a bracelet or pair of shoes you instantly fall in love with.  The dopamine burst is what makes you buy the bracelet or shoes, and I'm thinking that is what goes a long way towards buyer's remorse, which in turn explains why the new LBB items are hot for only the first few days, and it explains why we are SO SO ANTSY to trade for certain items but then change our minds once we get them:  *Trying* to get them is more fun than *having* them, and there is scientific proof to support that conclusion.
> 
> Translation:  For about $60 a month, we get a week of nearly-constant heightened dopamine production.  LBB is literally addictive in that sense.  Y'know what else increases dopamine production?  Cocaine, nicotine, and meth, all of which are insanely addictive.  LBB is a *much* better deal than any of those, plus it reins in compulsive shopping tendencies.


 That's basically how I explained it to my boyfriend..ok well much less scientifically More along the lines of "I'm addicted and I'm not shopping for a whole week so shut it"


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I meant to get back to your message earlier. Which Audrey earrings are they? I got the regular, non dangly, ones and they definitely came with backs.


 I got the dangly ones and they did not come with any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's basically how I explained it to my boyfriend..ok well much less scientifically More along the lines of "I'm addicted and I'm not shopping for a whole week so shut it"


 I have 4 girlfriends looking at the site and they are all very worried for their checkbooks. They got to see my new purse yesterday and absolutely loved it. One already took the plunge, I am waiting on the others to follow. LOL They are all shopaholics like I am so I know we are all doomed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 18, 2012)

Am I the only one really not digging the influx of nail polishes?


----------



## bloo (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one really not digging the influx of nail polishes?


 I have 4 NCLA polishes in my bag right now. Two are the same color. I want to keep a couple, but I don't need 4 or dupes. Trading is still really slow. I wish it would pick up so I can do something with these. Anyone want I'm with the Band lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so happy. I just got the neon glow bracelet.

My bag value went down by $5 overall, but it's okay. At least it's something I love! Originally it was that $15 ring and I was having terrible luck trading that, so I finally just accepted a nail polish color that I would be happy wearing. But someone offered me the neon bangles for it today, so I used those to trade for the bracelet I wanted.

There's only 1 day left on my bag, so now I just need to trade the Kenneth Cole cluster earrings for something else and my bag will be perfect.

I've been trying to get that chevron pattern necklace so I have a set with the earrings, but only one person has them now so my chances are pretty slim. =(

A lot of the new stuff is pretty!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking about finally opening my first bag! Has anyone gotten the Nila Mesh Satchel???? I really like it but I am hesitant about it. I also really like the Zara Starfish cuff, but again that one makes me hesitant.


----------



## lapka (Jun 18, 2012)

My dangly Audreys came with no backs either, but I still like them.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 18, 2012)

there's a Gorgana sale on Hautelook! &lt;3


----------



## bloo (Jun 18, 2012)

Closed my bag with 2 days left. Again what I started with and what I ended up with.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closed my bag with 2 days left. Again what I started with and what I ended up with.


----------



## bloo (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's like I moved up with every items I started with and then got 4 polishes and a bracelet as bonuses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Not that all the items beside my pick weren't bonuses as my pick (the believe necklace) was already a $50 value. Though Idk if it's on sale right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL, I finally got the Robert Rose multi strand necklace I had been wanting since it popped up, but then couldn't resist trading it for that silly hat and mustache necklace, I couldn't help it. I NEED THAT STUPID LITTLE NECKLACE.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I finally got the Robert Rose multi strand necklace I had been wanting since it popped up, but then couldn't resist trading it for that silly hat and mustache necklace, I couldn't help it. I NEED THAT STUPID LITTLE NECKLACE.


 LOL It was incredibly cute!!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 18, 2012)

Trading is slow for me today, so I had to do something to satisfy my shopping needs....

BETSEY SALE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I WANT IT ALL!!!!

http://www.ideeli.com/events/95194/latest_view


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 18, 2012)

I love Little Black Bag's customer service! I got my Nila Anthony Fringe Tote in the mail today. It has a tear in the lining (easily repairable). So, I sent them a picture and they gave me exchange credit. A little thread and it will be as good as new. And, it's so cute!


----------



## lapka (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading is slow for me today, so I had to do something to satisfy my shopping needs....
> 
> ...


 I'm so glad LBB exists and features lots of Betsey stuff! Even though the prices on ideeli sale are great, you can't beat getting those pieces in LBB.


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Little Black Bag's customer service! I got my Nila Anthony Fringe Tote in the mail today. It has a tear in the lining (easily repairable). So, I sent them a picture and they gave me exchange credit. A little thread and it will be as good as new. And, it's so cute!


 Idk if anyone remembers how I got the chalkboard wall scroll that didn't come with chalk. Well I contacted LBB and they contacted their supplier who had extra chalk so they are mailing me out the chalk at no cost to me. That's a pretty special package to just be containing a small white piece of chalk lol


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 19, 2012)

Dang, people really want that neon bracelet.

It has a $30 offer for earrings on it right now. Tempting but I like the bracelet too much to let it go.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, people really want that neon bracelet.
> 
> It has a $30 offer for earrings on it right now. Tempting but I like the bracelet too much to let it go.


 I love pretty much all of the bracelets on LBB but I was able to confirm last night that my hand simply won't fold up enough to fit into them. I am so sad!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love pretty much all of the bracelets on LBB but I was able to confirm last night that my hand simply won't fold up enough to fit into them. I am so sad!


Same here. The only kind I can wear are the stretch, or the one like the one in my bag now. It's got the strings that you pull to make it smaller. I have others in that style and they work out great for me. The drawstring ties are the way to go for sure! It's weird too because I really don't think my hands are THAT big! It's not like I have man hands or anything. My wrists are larger too. I'm always so jealous of girls I see who have tiny dainty wrists.

The bangles are soooo small. I had to return the bracelets I received in my past bags because of that.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. The only kind I can wear are the stretch, or the one like the one in my bag now. It's got the strings that you pull to make it smaller. I have others in that style and they work out great for me. The drawstring ties are the way to go for sure! It's weird too because I really don't think my hands are THAT big! It's not like I have man hands or anything. My wrists are larger too. I'm always so jealous of girls I see who have tiny dainty wrists.
> ...


 I really hope they do more hinged bracelets, I'll be all over those!


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone done any returns exchanges for credit for your next bag.  My package is out for delivery to LBB today and I just wanted to  know about how long it takes them to process the exchange.  I see a couple of items in the gallery that I would love to open a bag with, but I hate to wait too long because they may not be available in a few days.


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, people really want that neon bracelet.
> 
> It has a $30 offer for earrings on it right now. Tempting but I like the bracelet too much to let it go.


 I had the neon bracelet that I traded for it with polish. I do like it, but I have something similar, but with crystals. So when I saw a $34 offer on it I took it. Sure it was the bangles that don't trade well, but then I turned those into a scarf and then 2 items.


----------



## rosekorime (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone done any returns exchanges for credit for your next bag.  My package is out for delivery to LBB today and I just wanted to  know about how long it takes them to process the exchange.  I see a couple of items in the gallery that I would love to open a bag with, but I hate to wait too long because they may not be available in a few days.


 It normally takes a day or so to process the exchange credit once they receive your return


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

LBB just keeps bring me back. I saw that they had one left of this bag and caved. I had been trying to get this for 2 whole bags now. Still wish they had the black, but it might be good to go a little out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 19, 2012)

That is a cute bag, the color has been calling out to me. I'm hoping they get it back in stock soon.



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB just keeps bring me back. I saw that they had one left of this bag and caved. I had been trying to get this for 2 whole bags now. Still wish they had the black, but it might be good to go a little out of my comfort zone.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

After reading through most of this forum, I'm glad I'm not the only one who is addicted!  I just received my 3rd bag (in about a month) last week and really struggled with not logging on to the site yesterday just so I wouldn't be tempted to buy bag #4!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading through most of this forum, I'm glad I'm not the only one who is addicted!  I just received my 3rd bag (in about a month) last week and really struggled with not logging on to the site yesterday just so I wouldn't be tempted to buy bag #4!


 Hahah! I know the feeling, this will be my 2nd bag in 3 weeks and I *have* to not get on the site for at least a month. I have a week camping trip coming up in August that I need to plan for!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm currently on my 5th bag in 2 months and I cannot get anymore for a while after this! lol


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

This is like my 15th bag since I started. Which was in March? April? I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Idk if anyone remembers how I got the chalkboard wall scroll that didn't come with chalk. Well I contacted LBB and they contacted their supplier who had extra chalk so they are mailing me out the chalk at no cost to me. That's a pretty special package to just be containing a small white piece of chalk lol


You srsly contacted them about some chalk? Really? lmao.


----------



## lapka (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You srsly contacted them about some chalk? Really? lmao.


 I would too. I don't have time to go buy chalk, time is money. It's their responsibility to make sure everything that's supposed to be part of the product gets shipped with it.


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You srsly contacted them about some chalk? Really? lmao.


 
Ya I was debating not, but on the site and the packaging it says includes chalk. I want my chalk damnit! lol


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have been a little MIA lately but I just wanted to share my June LBB! There's tons of pics so you can look at my blog post to see more!





I can't wait to start again!!


----------



## MannaChristina (Jun 19, 2012)

Gorgeous haul! Would love to see the lipstick swatched on the lips!!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 19, 2012)

The Tinkerbell necklace is mineeee, mine, mine!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angielala (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm currently on my 5th bag in 2 months and I cannot get anymore for a while after this! lol


 


> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahah! I know the feeling, this will be my 2nd bag in 3 weeks and I *have* to not get on the site for at least a month. I have a week camping trip coming up in August that I need to plan for!


 


> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading through most of this forum, I'm glad I'm not the only one who is addicted!  I just received my 3rd bag (in about a month) last week and really struggled with not logging on to the site yesterday just so I wouldn't be tempted to buy bag #4!


 
Haha okay so I'm not the only person that has a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I started around May 20ish and my 3rd bag is ending in 2 hours.  It has got to a point where I feel bored sitting in front of the computer hitting "trade" and checking to see if anyone has accepted my trade but I can't help it.  It's like an instinct or something lol.  Something in my body makes me do it.  I plan on taking  a break from LBB.  We'll see how that goes.

This is what I have in my bag right now and I have 2 hours left.  I think I'm done.  I'm happy with everything in my bag (well not quite sure about the nail polish but I don't have that color in my collection so I guess I will just keep it)

Items in My Bag (7)




'ZAD

Owl Necklace
$ 14

RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Big Buddha

Large Frame Sunglasses
$ 38

RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




CZ by Kenneth Jay Lane

Crystal Pendant Necklace
$ 79

RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Collection 18

Wildberry Burst Square
$ 28

RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Robert Rose

Multi Charm Necklace
$ 22

RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




ncLA

Hollywood and Vine
$ 16

RETAIL

Now viewing
(2)




Carol Dauplaise

Multi Row Chain &amp; Pearl Bracelet
$ 28

RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)


----------



## strangenurse (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, hrm! I'd never heard of Little Black Bag til I stumbled across mention of it on this site a few days ago. Someone described it as "like crack," so of course I had to go take a look. And... yes, it's like crack. Makeup Talk is also responsible for my subscriptions to Glossybox and Beauty Bar's Sample Society. 

I opened my first bag two days ago and I'm considering having it sent out so I can start another one. People keep offering me ridiculous things, like $22 items -- or even a freakin' nail polish, not combined with anything else -- for my pretty nifty $34 necklace. Like, over and over and over, perhaps 25 different bad offers today alone. It doesn't seem very sporting. Is this common? 

Am I going to go broke on this one site? Are they going to find me buried under a mountain of handbags and nail decals?!

-D


----------



## Pancua (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strangenurse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, hrm! I'd never heard of Little Black Bag til I stumbled across mention of it on this site a few days ago. Someone described it as "like crack," so of course I had to go take a look. And... yes, it's like crack. Makeup Talk is also responsible for my subscriptions to Glossybox and Beauty Bar's Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 In a word: yes.  

Enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strangenurse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, hrm! I'd never heard of Little Black Bag til I stumbled across mention of it on this site a few days ago. Someone described it as "like crack," so of course I had to go take a look. And... yes, it's like crack. Makeup Talk is also responsible for my subscriptions to Glossybox and Beauty Bar's Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's normal. BUT, value is subjective, and there have been times that I have accepted low-ball trades because I wanted the cheaper item more....and frankly there are some expensive items that are useless to me (pretty much everything by Kenneth Jay Lane, etc) and some cheap items I LOVE (some of the silly 'ZAD pieces, Lavanila, Cargo, and the cheap bracelets) and the uneven trades do get accepted quite often. So while if you look at dollar value alone, they may be annoying, there's really no harm in trying!

I don't trade as crazily as some of the girls here do, just because there are always specific items I want, but if you don't try to do some crazy trades, you won't get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 20, 2012)

Ya, you'll get a lot of "bad" trades, but as it's been said, it's all very subjective.

I put out a lot of offers on things I want, and usually end up getting what I wanted. I always have back up items if I can't get a certain item because it's rare and coveted. This time around I couldn't get the triangle necklace I wanted to match the earrings, so I ended up with the neon bracelet instead. I traded down sort of crazily, the $35 neon bangles to get it, but I try to work one small item up to at least the $40 range so that if necessary I can trade it back down for something in the lower price range that I really really want without any huge hassle, since by then I usually only have about a day to a few hours left to trade.

My bag closed today and I'm happy with it!

Here's my starting bag:





Here's my ending:





The street level bag is what I opened the bag to get, and it was soooo hard to hang onto that bag. I got some really amazing offers with it, and I wish I could have taken them. I'm sort of kicking myself for trading the backpack for the Sakroots ipod case and then trading that down for the sunglasses. But I have the other lighter tint of those sunglasses and really love them, so I wanted to get the darker ones.

I know the photo frame is probably a crappy item to a lot of people, but I think it's cute. The beaded bracelet, I found those on the website and they're actually really pretty on. I really wanted the necklace to match the triangle chevron pattern earrings, but only one person had them so it just wasn't possible. The cluster earrings I decided to get after seeing how pretty they are in the photos thread. =]


----------



## strangenurse (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa! How did you begin with seven items? Is that via referrals? 

I don't think the photo frame is crappy at all. I wish someone would offer me one along with something else, actually. I think it would be adorable on a tiny table to brighten up a corner.

The strategy of it all makes this worth the money, and that I get a box of stuff at the end of it is a bonus!

-D


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 20, 2012)

I had some returns, so that's how I got the 3 extras. =]

My bag would have just had 4 items w/o the exchange/return items in it.

Thanks! I just love that purple color! I can't find a real photo of it though, so hopefully the LBB Photo is semi accurate.

The easier one to get is the green I think, or the orange. I had the green originally and it took 3 days, but someone opened a bag and got the purple so they traded me for it.

The strategy is so fun! It's hard though. It's almost like a game in a way.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 20, 2012)

just wanted to share my starting bag that I just opened. I had a rip in the lining of my purse my last lbb, so the necklace is credit for that. (still got to keep bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 










 
 
Items in My Bag (4)




Nila Anthony

Hobo with Studded Flap
$ 88
RETAIL

Now viewing
(2)




All the Rage

Caribbean Tropic Stone Bangle
$ 26
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




michael marcus

Barely There Nail Polish
$ 15
RETAIL

View trade offers
(2)




Kenneth Jay Lane

Brown Resin Disc Necklace
$ 80
RETAIL

View trade offers


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think they should have given you another bag. That necklace doesn't seem too popular. But love the bag you picked.



> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just wanted to share my starting bag that I just opened. I had a rip in the lining of my purse my last lbb, so the necklace is credit for that. (still got to keep bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 20, 2012)

I know. I kept checking the last couple days and no matter what I picked that necklace was the last item. I am probably going to trade it down for something less but hopefully something I love. If I had to return my purse for that necklace I would be pretty unhappy. But being I got to keep the purse and just take 5 minutes to sew the hole, and then get the necklace, it doesn't bother me... I love the purse though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know. I kept checking the last couple days and no matter what I picked that necklace was the last item. I am probably going to trade it down for something less but hopefully something I love. If I had to return my purse for that necklace I would be pretty unhappy. But being I got to keep the purse and just take 5 minutes to sew the hole, and then get the necklace, it doesn't bother me... I love the purse though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I personally think the necklace is pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's just tough, because when you get to that high of a value it is hard not to try for a purse instead. Although, I kept one necklace that was a higher value, and it is my favorite piece I own now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 20, 2012)

I want the pink bow belt but they are giving me epicly bad starting bag options so it's a no go. I haven't had an open LBB for an entire week now, I think this is some sort of record. 






I must post my last haul soon! I *LOVED* everything. Actually, I don't know if I'm crazy about the MM nail polish yet but everything else was a winner! I'm so happy I decided to stop only a day into trading and ship, so I didn't risk trading everything up, per usual. My idea to have a LBB full of things I'm always sad about leaving behind/never getting back worked.


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the pink bow belt but they are giving me epicly bad starting bag options so it's a no go. I haven't had an open LBB for an entire week now, I think this is some sort of record.
> 
> ...


 Would love to see pics of everything you got.

I caved so fast this time. I was telling myself to hold out at least until July 1st, but then a bag I wanted showed up with only one and I had to snag it. So now after this I want to hold out a month. Need to do it and not even check the site as it tempts me


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just notified that I unlocked a charm. Can someone explain the charms in terms of what they do for you, if anything?

THANKS!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 20, 2012)

All the new stuff is so bright and rainbow colored, not a fan. I hope they get some more gorjana necklaces in. I'm not opening up another bag until there is something that I have to have and would be $50 for by itself. I have an exchange credit that is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 20, 2012)

If anyone gets the sayami pink paisley scarf, I would love to trade for it.


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 20, 2012)

I just returned a DAMAGED Nila Anthony Slouchy Satchel in a blue color.  The zipper on the flap did not work and the c ring that the tassel was attached to bent off.  Today the return was received in the warehouse and guess what- they have one available online.  Yes, I am pretty positive that it was mine and I don't see how they could have fixed it so soon.  So if you happen to have this item in your bag, be SURE TO INSPECT IT CAREFULLY when you get it.  I know they put things back up when they are returned, but I was a little shocked that they threw that one back out there and I really don't think they could have fixed it there (that metal was THICK and I was not able to fix it with the several jewlery and home tools that I have).


----------



## denise89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new to this group! 



 I joined LBB a month ago and have been totally addicted to trading. I can't pass up the amazing stuff they have. Anyways I am stuck on two bags to get...the BCBG snakeskin white color bag or the street level turquiose bag with the gold chain. Any suggestions? I was thinking if I get the BCBG bag I will get more out of the deal but I really love the turquiose color of the street level bag. I wanted the mint colored BCBG snakeskin bag but they have been sold out. Should I wait for that to come back? Or just stick with the white BCBG or the turquiose street level one?


----------



## Beffers87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey ladies! I have this necklace in my bag! I am sooo willing to trade for something of equal value (preferably a two/three item trade)! Just let me know if you would want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

Woohoo! My bag just closed and its perfect! Yay!


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm soooo depressed! I just got my latest lbb in the mail and my beloved Rain pink/coral chandelier earrings are horrible! They're PLASTIC?!? What?? And they're both scratched..I'm sooo sad. The pic online was waaay off


----------



## Pellen (Jun 21, 2012)

Did anyone get the 25% off code in their inbox a bit ago?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm soooo depressed! I just got my latest lbb in the mail and my beloved Rain pink/coral chandelier earrings are horrible! They're PLASTIC?!? What?? And they're both scratched..I'm sooo sad. The pic online was waaay off


 Oh no! Send them back?



> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the 25% off code in their inbox a bit ago?


 Not me.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the 25% off code in their inbox a bit ago?


 Nope, no code in my inbox!



> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm soooo depressed! I just got my latest lbb in the mail and my beloved Rain pink/coral chandelier earrings are horrible! They're PLASTIC?!? What?? And they're both scratched..I'm sooo sad. The pic online was waaay off


 That sucks! What earrings are they? I would definitely contact CS and then send them back for an exchange.


----------



## angielala (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the 25% off code in their inbox a bit ago?


 I got the code in the account that I never used, but not my active account.  I wonder if it only works for first time user.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the 25% off code in their inbox a bit ago?


 Omg, no. lol. I haven't had an active LBB for almost a week and a half and that would definitely make me want to open one again.


----------



## maryissa (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


 Oh good, I don't have to open a bag immediately. LOL


----------



## maryissa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh good, I don't have to open a bag immediately. LOL


 I know right! I'm trying to limit myself to 1 bag a month!


----------



## angielala (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


 I think this one is for first time user as well according to the youtube video they put up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angielala (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this one is for first time user as well according to the youtube video they put up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


 Never mind.  I tried and it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Omg the promo code totally works even when you have a bag open already! Thanks so much! I decided to get the turquiose street level bag BTW


----------



## Totem (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh cool! They have Melie Bianco bags. I shop at her outlet store downtown LA. Love the feel of those bags. I love Betsey Johnson too. Back in the day Betsey Johnson used to have an outlet store that had an annual Everything $10 sale. I'd go crazy buying $200+ worth of outfits and shoes every year. Oh man, I miss those days!!! I'm definitely signing up for a LBB subscription!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


 Ahhhhh, now I want to open a bag... but... but.... will this code really be good until 7/1??? I do not want to miss out on that!  Does it add any item or do you get to pick???


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 21, 2012)

I caved and got the blue structure bag earlier because I had an exchange credit. The new code made it an even better deal. Thank for the code!


----------



## denise89 (Jun 21, 2012)

From my experience just now, it added a random item 25 or under!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


  Sweet!  Thank you very much maryissa!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 21, 2012)

Yay, worked on my open bag!! Did everyone get the same thing? Or different things? I got the Zag color block bangle...



> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anybody know what the trade offers are like for the Youngblood Mineral Illuminating Body Tint?


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 21, 2012)

So, I opened a bag with the new nila color block buckle satchel. I am in super love. I also managed to snag the bel air trophy wife polish!


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 21, 2012)

ahhhh, the magic of double posts.


----------



## VivGee (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay so here's my latest LBB:


----------



## VivGee (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm soooo depressed! I just got my latest lbb in the mail and my beloved Rain pink/coral chandelier earrings are horrible! They're PLASTIC?!? What?? And they're both scratched..I'm sooo sad. The pic online was waaay off


 Awwww, I loved those earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn LBB and their awful pictures!!!!!!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 21, 2012)

Wowsers!! Such a pretty bag you got!  I ended up getting that necklace as well because I had originally gotten the ZAD stretch leaf bracelet, but Customer Service emailed to tell me it was out of stock.  They told me to pick something to replace it and I picked that necklace.  Wish I had the bracelet to match...

And  Generalissima, 

 those coral and pink earrings looked sooo pretty on LBB, I am sad to hear they aren't as stunning in real life.  I tried to trade for those countless times.  Just return them and get something different in your next bag!



> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so here's my latest LBB:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 21, 2012)

This Is going to sound kind of dumb but I'm trying to return something to LBB and they emailed me the pre paid return label. Can anyone tell me how you are supposed to send the item back? Just in a shipping envelope? And do you write anything on it? Thank you!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 22, 2012)

Interested in signing up....well, took the quiz and all but haven't picked item.  Have a big question-- Is it the type of thing where it's month to month and you can cancel anytime or are you locked in for a certain amount of time??

Please if anyone knows answer.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! Theres a promo code to get a extra item in your bag worth up to $25! The code is glitterpick You can input the code here http://www.littleblackbag.com/account/membership if you don't have a bag open or if you have a bag open already. The code expires on 7/1!


 THANK YOU for posting this code! It gave me a free Zara Terez belt which I combined with a pair of Betsey sunglasses (Klout perk) and traded for the gold BCBGeneration Round Face Metal Watch. I was shocked when my trade was accepted even though it was $10 over the watch value, but it goes to show you never know what someone else wants.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interested in signing up....well, took the quiz and all but haven't picked item.  Have a big question-- Is it the type of thing where it's month to month and you can cancel anytime or are you locked in for a certain amount of time??
> 
> ...


 Its month to month


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its month to month


Thank you so much!


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for posting this code! It gave me a free Zara Terez belt which I combined with a pair of Betsey sunglasses (Klout perk) and traded for the gold BCBGeneration Round Face Metal Watch. I was shocked when my trade was accepted even though it was $10 over the watch value, but it goes to show you never know what someone else wants.


  Good for you!  I am so jealous.  When those watches were first out-I offered all kinds of crazy trades up to about $120 and three or four items but no one budged!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG, I want the Rose gold Disney Hoops!! I am making $100 trades for them and no one is accepting! grrr!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have the Street Level clutch in Turquoise?


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 22, 2012)

> OMG, I want the Rose gold Disney Hoops!! I am making $100 trades for them and no one is accepting! grrr!Â


 I think this is a prime example of not everyone getting every trade offer. I have those earrings and biggest offer I've seen was a 78.00 three item offer a few days ago.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 22, 2012)

Really? I didn't know that happened. I had sent out 3 different $100 trades. $80 necklace and a $20 item. Granted the items were not very tradeable, lol... Someone accepted today. So, now I have them, yay! I think this will be my last time doing lbb. I'm not very good at trading. I get so focused on 1 item and will give almost everything for it. lol. 



> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think this is a prime example of not everyone getting every trade offer. I have those earrings and biggest offer I've seen was a 78.00 three item offer a few days ago.


 This is my current bag (I had an exchange credit)-4 days to trade:


 
 
 
Items in My Bag (4)





ncLA

Rush Hour
$ 16
RETAIL

Now viewing
(1)




Nila Anthony

Hobo with Studded Flap
$ 88
RETAIL

View trade offers
(2)




Youngblood

Lipgloss
$ 23
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Disney Couture

"Your Dreams Come True" Hoops
$ 45
RETAIL

View trade offers
(1)


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 22, 2012)

Yay!! I now have the matching yellow tribal Zad necklace and earrings!! That is going to make a cute outfit!


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone returned a full bag? I HATE the main item (The $68 Micha Design hoops w/ skulls - they are super cheap in person and junkily made - I've had $10 hoops that were better made and broke after a few uses.) Anyhow, I am pretty "meh" on the other items in the bag and would rather just send the whole thing back. I already have an exchange credit  and a bonus item on my next bag...

Anyhow - thoughts? I really don't need or want 8 items on my next bag.... Will they refund the full purchase on this bag if I send it back.

Thanks!

PS  - Stay away from those earrings. YECH!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice but not tracking info. This is only my second bag, is this normal?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! I now have the matching yellow tribal Zad necklace and earrings!! That is going to make a cute outfit!


 You got the necklace from me! Hope you like it, it's cute but reeeeally not my style.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone returned a full bag? I HATE the main item (The $68 Micha Design hoops w/ skulls - they are super cheap in person and junkily made - I've had $10 hoops that were better made and broke after a few uses.) Anyhow, I am pretty "meh" on the other items in the bag and would rather just send the whole thing back. I already have an exchange credit  and a bonus item on my next bag...
> 
> ...


 I have returned a whole bag &amp; they do refund you but you do have to pay for shipping. It only took about 2 days to get a refund from them, they are pretty easy on returning items. I even returned an item about 3 months after I bought a bag because I had NEVER used it and it was brand new in its box and they said yes send it back &amp; got an exchange item.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 22, 2012)

My starting bag! Looking to trade the RJ Graziano... anyone have any ideas on how I can get rid of this necklace? I also don't really like the nail polish, the charm bracelet, or the earrings!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 22, 2012)

Combine them for something you do want?



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angielala (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I sometimes trade down to something that's easier to trade then trade up again.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 23, 2012)

OMG drunk trading is AWESOME!!!  I just got an $88 purse for a $40 brow kit... what?  YEAAAAH  its karma since I got ditched and ... stizzufff...


----------



## Smidget (Jun 23, 2012)

srsly I work at an apartment that I live at and ... man the residents are supportive.. I ran into a few tonight and one let me into the pool since I left my keys in the manager's car and another is going to make sure I'm up at 8:30 AM so that I make it to work at 10AM!!! I'm super lucky with the added bonus of accepting that purse offer!!!!!  Tonight was rockin and I hope everyone else had a super awesome great evening...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wearin my betsey bow earrings~ my boss loversed them tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay happy times!  Good luck trading girlies. DD


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 23, 2012)

Skylola123, I have the street level envelope clutch in turquoise, but it's one of the items I won't trade. Does anyone have The Nila Anthony colorblock Buckle structured bag in either color or the street level mini colorblock crossbody in either color they are willing to trade? I have can offer two or three items trades of above value for them.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 23, 2012)

My box is at the post office, but I can't get it until monday. =(

I have to leave for work soon and sunday they don't let us pick up packages.

Ah well!

I'm bummed because I already can't find my pair of sunglasses from my last box! I had them and now I have no clue where they are.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2012)

Betsey Johnson sunglasses are on sale for 22$ including shipping and handling from Groupon Goods today! Get it girls!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 23, 2012)

thank you to the pp who posted the code for the extra item, I just used it.  Although I really cannot get weekly bags like this - LOL 





I just got my first bag in the mail today that I bought last weekend.  I'm not a good trader so I only had 2 items, but they are both things I like.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interested in signing up....well, took the quiz and all but haven't picked item.  Have a big question-- Is it the type of thing where it's month to month and you can cancel anytime or are you locked in for a certain amount of time??
> 
> ...


 You can do it as a one time thing, it costs $10 more. You can also do it month to month, you can skip months, and you can quit anytime. Since it saves you $10, I'd do it that way and if you decide it's not for you, just quit after that.


----------



## bloo (Jun 23, 2012)

Another what I started and ended with photo. Got a lot of lower end items this time. A couple things I wanted people just weren't giving up. But I think I did pretty well


----------



## angielala (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you to the pp who posted the code for the extra item, I just used it.  Although I really cannot get weekly bags like this - LOL
> 
> ...


 Weekly bags lol.  I signed up by the end of May and I already got 2 bags with the 3rd bag on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I am trying my very best to wait till July 1 to get another one but it's so tempting especially when you see things that you like.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been doing weekly bags, too...UGH. So don't have the budget for that (but I've funded them with my vacation check, LOL) I wasn't going to do anymore til July, but that gate jewelry stand made me do it...


 Since I started I've done like 15 bags and really need to give it a break for a month or more. Will be more fun when I come back too. So I hope I can stay strong. Love my gate jewelry stand and just had to get the peacock one this time around. I gave up two items worth $40 for it too.


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 23, 2012)

Just opened a bag and used a klout perk and the free item code. So this is what my bag looks like right now:





I'd actually be ok with this bag as is right now but I really want the Street Level Envelope clutch in turquoise. What's probably going to be my best trade for that? Is anyone even trading it? Thanks!


----------



## angielala (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been doing weekly bags, too...UGH. So don't have the budget for that (but I've funded them with my vacation check, LOL) I wasn't going to do anymore til July, but that gate jewelry stand made me do it...


 Nooooooooooooo you suck!!!  Lol ... This jewelry stand (well and the wired drop earrings) is really making me wanna open a new bag!!!  So since you said "made me do it," I assume you did huh?  May be I should too? AHHHHHHH I'm so torn!!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 24, 2012)

I know what you guys are talking about.  Everytime I sit down to trade with my current bag I get a look from my fiance.  haha

I have to leave in a few hours for Idaho and I wont have interwebs for a few days and my bag closes tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Any help would be very much appreciated &lt;33.

I have the white BCBG snake embossed shoulder bag I am looking to trade.  What I'm looking for in a trade is a 3-4 item make up trade with no lip gloss (unless its that Cargo woodstock) and no MM.  If you have either one of the jewelry stands plus a couple make ups (Again no mm or lipgloss) I'll take it regardless of retail "value".

If anyone sees anything in my bag that they want just let me know and we will work something out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I just want to make sure I end up with some kind of a wallet, some kind of gold hoop earrings, and a whole bunch of make ups. 

My name is Bridget Smith.


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi.  I see that you currently have the nila anthony colorblock structured tote in your bag.  Would you be willing to trade it?  I can offer you a 3 or 4 items trade well over the value for the bag.



> Originally Posted by *CuriousRaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened a bag and used a klout perk and the free item code. So this is what my bag looks like right now:
> 
> ...


----------



## seap3 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know what you guys are talking about.  Everytime I sit down to trade with my current bag I get a look from my fiance.  haha
> 
> ...


 I would really like that white bag.  Too bad I don't have an open bag right now with the items you're looking for.  

And I am going to wait until July 1 to open another one (well, at least I'll try).


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know what you guys are talking about.  Everytime I sit down to trade with my current bag I get a look from my fiance.  haha


 I totally get that look too! My boyfriend and I had a mini fight (well really only fight on my part), because he would not let me use his smartphone to check my trades while we were out. lol. This trully is an addiction!


----------



## Smidget (Jun 24, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would really like that white bag.  Too bad I don't have an open bag right now with the items you're looking for.  

And I am going to wait until July 1 to open another one (well, at least I'll try).

 
Yeah after this one I'll quit until next month... I will, really. It's only a week away I can totally wait that long. ehehehe maybe.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I totally get that look too! My boyfriend and I had a mini fight (well really only fight on my part), because he would not let me use his smartphone to check my trades while we were out. lol. This trully is an addiction!
I told my fiance I need to get a smart phone so that I can check trades whereever I'm at!!! &gt;_&gt;  Needless to say I still don't have one... l..o..l  Maybe if I let him spend money on that game he is wanting.... 

Stepping out for breakfast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll be back in like an hour.


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi.  I see that you currently have the nila anthony colorblock structured tote in your bag.  Would you be willing to trade it?  I can offer you a 3 or 4 items trade well over the value for the bag.


 
Hi, sorry but if I can't get my hands on the turquoise envelope clutch this was the next bag down my list as turquoise is my fave color.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Youngblood  eyebrow kit is very tradeable? I'm thinking of accepting an offer with it.


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there anyway or anywhere else to be able to ask for what you want? I have the Turquoise Color Block Belted Structure Bag and it has alot of really high offers on it but all I really want is the Turquoise Enevelope Clutch and maybe a jewelry item or something Cargo to bring it up to approx the same value.

I'm kinda new to this and I can understand why it would be hard for them to let you offer a large item for multiples but you would think there would be a way to communicate what you want for larger items.  *sigh*


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you tried posting what you're looking for trade under the color block belted structured bag?


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried posting what you're looking for trade under the color block belted structured bag?


 I just saw that on another item and I've tried it so hopefully it'll provide results.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahhh LBB is offering me a purse and a betsey and a zad for my opening items! Take it?? I kind of feel like I have to...


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh LBB is offering me a purse and a betsey and a zad for my opening items! Take it?? I kind of feel like I have to...


 I'm a terrible person. But this is what it gave me... 


 
 


 




 
Items in My Bag (3)




Street Level

Envelope Clutch
$58

RETAIL

Now viewing
(40)




Betsey Johnson

Love Birds Heart Earrings
$45

RETAIL

View trade offers
(56)




'ZAD

Hat &amp; Mustache Necklace
$16

RETAIL

View trade offers
(12)


----------



## bloo (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible person. But this is what it gave me...
> ...


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Youngblood  eyebrow kit is very tradeable? I'm thinking of accepting an offer with it.


 When I had it I got great offers on it. That was a couple weeks ago though and things change like the wind on LBB.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great starting bag!


 Thanks! My other bag just ended yesterday, but I just could not resist! But, I'm sure I'm not the only crazy person here. haha


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 24, 2012)

So...I'm on my 2nd bag with LBB and this is only my first week.  Are Monday's pretty drastic when it comes to new inventory?

p.s.  I'm looking for someone to trade their Nila Anthony Studded Crossover...sadly, I've had it in my bag 2x but traded it away.  I'm such a retard.  I'm Michele Brooks on LBB.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 24, 2012)

My bag right now...is amazing.

I just can't take it.







The only trades I'm trying to make now are the lovebirds for different betsey earrings and maaaaybe the bracelet for something else if tomorrow's releases are any good, but if I can't make that happen, I won't be upset.


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice!  They uploaded some new bags today.  I'm not sure how I feel about them, I'm still digging that studded crossbody.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, the bags as of late aren't really impressing me.

I started off with the new Nila colorblock buckle bag, but it wasn't really me. I knew I could trade it for something good, though, and I got a really good two item trade for it.


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven't seen any TO DIE FOR purses on the previews lately!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm loving the new Gorjana necklace in the fb preview! Anyone else?


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving the new Gorjana necklace in the fb preview! Anyone else?


 That's the only thing I saw remotely cute on the fb preview...


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen any TO DIE FOR purses on the previews lately!


 I agree :/


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think the owl necklace is pretty cute! I'll have to see what its value is before I decide whether or not I'm ready to ship my bag as is.


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you all know what time the new product is released on Monday?  I am dying for that Nica bag and also either one of the new jewelry stands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you all know what time the new product is released on Monday?  I am dying for that Nica bag and also either one of the new jewelry stands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Midnight PST and if they don't release what you saw in the previews they usually release it on tuesday at midnight pst.


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Midnight PST and if they don't release what you saw in the previews they usually release it on tuesday at midnight pst.


 Thanks so much!  I have asked that question at least 7 different places and you were the first to answer me!  Thank you, doll!


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 25, 2012)

Is anyone interested in the Sakroots messenger bag or any of the nail decals?


----------



## Audiobec (Jun 25, 2012)

How well does the Gorjana Jackie necklace ($75) trade? The silver chain with the three black beads in the middle? I opened my first bag two days ago, and after trading one item once, I haven't had ONE trade offer accepted and the only offers I've been given have been horrible (basically nail wraps and polish at half price or less). Except this one. It's for my Robyn Rhodes peace joy necklace $68. But it's the thing I didn't want to trade! I don't care for the other necklace but I,m dying to trade and think I need to make some kind of change with this bag. I've offered every possible combination I could think of without going too far below the price of my things. And I keep seeing trades for so much higher. One person traded for my item hours after I offered the exact same trade... No clue what I'm doing wrong. I have Kenneth cole sticks and stones earrings Kenneth cole Chain and stone bracelet (which I wanted to keep as well but don't see a way to do that with no trades) Michael Marcus passion (purple) eye shadow Is the Gorjana necklace a good trader? Any ideas for the rest? There's a clutch I'd love to trade up to. And I'd love some cargo blush. Oh, and if I'm making a Christmas list, I adore those Saks makeup and wrist bags. A tall feat for a newbie? Jen


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 25, 2012)

> Is anyone interested in the Sakroots messenger bag or any of the nail decals?


 I would like the sakroots messenger bag, I sent a trade from Beth G. If you are interested. It's a little below value but a two item trade. It was all I had left to trade. I won't be offended if you don't want what I have to offer.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 25, 2012)

I really want the Kenneth Jay Lane owl necklace from the previews. I don't know if I will be able to trade for it though, looks like it will probably be added tomorrow. Overstock has it for $34.99.


----------



## CuriousRaven (Jun 25, 2012)

well I just practically sold my soul for the pink Disney Hoops so it looks like I probably won't be getting a purse in my bag this round.  lol


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 25, 2012)

Not that it's necessarily a bad thing, but LBB constantly states on FB that they don't tend to restock the same items and yet a bunch of the "new" items are things they've had before.

So close to shipping my bag! Just waiting to see what pops up tomorrow before I pull the trigger. Right now I have the BCBGeneration Round Face Metal Watch, the Nila Anthony Color Block Belted Structure Bag (blue) and the Zara Terez Starfish Cuff. I think the cuff is probably the only item I may trade at this point.


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 25, 2012)

I would to love to get my hands on the either the Nila Anthony Mesh Satchel (green) or the Street Level Front Zip Shoulder Bag...if you have either and are interested in a 3 - 4 item trade for them...please let me know!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2012)

If anyone likes the Nila Anthony zig zag drawstring cross body (the black, red, and grey one) I accidentally got a 2nd one.  And since I'd had the first one for a few hours before that trade was accepted, I had cancelled out all the trade offers (and there were some decent ones :'( )

I'd accept either a trade of another similarly priced bag, or a good multiple item trade (no michael marcus or nail wraps). It's a freakin' adorable bag (I saw it in person and it is larger and cuter than it looks on the site!) but I don't need two of it, lol...


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever sent a handbag back before, how much does it cost to ship back? not a big fan of the look and quality of my street level bag and i'm thinking of sending it back.


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone likes the Nila Anthony zig zag drawstring cross body (the black, red, and grey one) I accidentally got a 2nd one.  And since I'd had the first one for a few hours before that trade was accepted, I had cancelled out all the trade offers (and there were some decent ones :'( )
> 
> I'd accept either a trade of another similarly priced bag, or a good multiple item trade (no michael marcus or nail wraps). It's a freakin' adorable bag (I saw it in person and it is larger and cuter than it looks on the site!) but I don't need two of it, lol...


 Is it a heavy bag.   I hate heavy bags before I add all my stuff in it?

My bag ends tomorrow and I'd love to get one more  bag.


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever sent a handbag back before, how much does it cost to ship back? not a big fan of the look and quality of my street level bag and i'm thinking of sending it back.


 Which street level bag? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Fashionb (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever sent a handbag back before, how much does it cost to ship back? not a big fan of the look and quality of my street level bag and i'm thinking of sending it back.


 I sent a large handbag back and just sending it parcel post is cost me $13.00.  I was shipping from NJ to CA.  So if you live closer it might be cheaper.


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which street level bag? If you don't mind me asking...


 the brown solid tote, its not horrible i just expect a better quality for a $78 tote it reminds me of a kohls or target bag.


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a large handbag back and just sending it parcel post is cost me $13.00.  I was shipping from NJ to CA.  So if you live closer it might be cheaper.


 Thanks i live in pa so its probably the same price.


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 25, 2012)

I am DYING for the Melie Bianco lock and key satchel and have 5 items worth $113 I am will to trade for it.  Can anyone help me out pretty please????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, IÂ´m new, can someone explain what a Klout perk is?  Thanks so much


----------



## VintageSpade (Jun 25, 2012)

10 hours left and it says it's down for maintenance? Seriously?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know this is completely out of the blue but is anyone have an account on Pinterest?

If so would you mind sending me an invite?

I have been trying to get an account but haven't been able to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 25, 2012)

> OrigiI can send you an invite. What's your email?nally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is completely out of the blue but is anyone have an account on Pinterest?
> 
> ...


 
QI uote: OI can riginally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this is completely out of the blue but is anyone have an account on Pinterest?

If so would you mind sending me an invite?

I have been trying to get an account but haven't been able to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 25, 2012)

Wtf...idk what was up with that post...I can send you an invite. What's your email?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 25, 2012)

I caved and opened a bag!!!! I can't stop myself!!! Anyone want the Nica Sinead Tote Bag?


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and opened a bag!!!! I can't stop myself!!! Anyone want the Nica Sinead Tote Bag?


 Probably the people who put offers out for it... just a guess.


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 26, 2012)

Michelle - I have that bag (mesh tote in green). I think you made me an offer on it (which I turned down - so sorry!). Anyhow, I'm hoping to get my hands on the white street level pocket tote and would be very happy to trade for it. I see you as a follower - so I know you have eyes on my bag. I just wanted to let you know what was up w/ the bag. The bags are my main thing w/ LBB and I need a big one that I can stick all my junk in... Anyhow, if things switch up I'd trade for that bag or the street level pocket tote in orange.

As another possibility - you could return your current bag, order another bag w/ the mesh tote (if it is still in stock) and maybe get it that way.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably the people who put offers out for it... just a guess.


 Thanks! Just thought I'd ask here since I don't know everyone's LBB name.


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 26, 2012)

I am OBSESSED with the new BCBG pink chevron tote.  I promised myself not to open another bag til next month though :/  Decisions, decisions.  I would be getting a pretty great opening bag if I chose it, the bonus items are surprisingly good as well.  Ahhh, help.

Also, heads up to everyone:  I already posted this on FB, but the Kenneth Cole chain and stone bracelet is GREEN, not yellow.  The color is listed as lime, but the picture is not a representation of the color at all.  It's a very pretty green (I sort of dislike yellow) so it turned out better for me anyway!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am OBSESSED with the new BCBG pink chevron tote.  I promised myself not to open another bag til next month though :/  Decisions, decisions.  I would be getting a pretty great opening bag if I chose it, the bonus items are surprisingly good as well.  Ahhh, help.
> 
> Also, heads up to everyone:  I already posted this on FB, but the Kenneth Cole chain and stone bracelet is GREEN, not yellow.  The color is listed as lime, but the picture is not a representation of the color at all.  It's a very pretty green (I sort of dislike yellow) so it turned out better for me anyway!


If you like the tote, I would get it on LBB. They have it here, on the BCBG sale site, but it's the same price as the LBB would be, and that's just for the bag! So at least you would get bonus items along with the bag if you buy it on LBB. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12805878&amp;cp=4213686.4299918.4129784&amp;parentPage=family

The LBB photo is totally off color wise though. The stripes aren't hot pink like LBB shows, they're coral. The BCBG photo shows them as the correct color. The LBB page even says Coral in the description, so it's pretty weird that they didn't make sure that the color showed correctly!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 26, 2012)

Mom got the youngblood tint in her bag yesterday. It's awesome. I put it on my legs last night and it was still there in the morning. It's like a temporary sunless tanner you can wash off. My legs looked sexy last night,lol.


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 26, 2012)

If anyone is looking for the Zad Brown Leather and Bar Cuff bracelet, I just bought it through Amazon for $16.50 including shipping. I really wanted it, but didn't want to trade away any of my final bag items.


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how the Betsey Johnson square frame sunglasses are trading?  The offer is on my Betsey frog and key necklace, which I have no desire to keep, and there aren't a lot of offers on it.

Thanks for the advice earlier, BTW.  I did (obviously) open a bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Michelle - I have that bag (mesh tote in green). I think you made me an offer on it (which I turned down - so sorry!). Anyhow, I'm hoping to get my hands on the white street level pocket tote and would be very happy to trade for it. I see you as a follower - so I know you have eyes on my bag. I just wanted to let you know what was up w/ the bag. The bags are my main thing w/ LBB and I need a big one that I can stick all my junk in... Anyhow, if things switch up I'd trade for that bag or the street level pocket tote in orange.
> 
> As another possibility - you could return your current bag, order another bag w/ the mesh tote (if it is still in stock) and maybe get it that way.


 Anneke!! Ooohhh ok now I know.  Thanks so much for posting here.  I just noticed that it's out of stock and I really want the tote you have.  I really don't want to lose my nila anthony cross body so I'll see what I can work with my trades.


----------



## angielala (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how the Betsey Johnson square frame sunglasses are trading?  The offer is on my Betsey frog and key necklace, which I have no desire to keep, and there aren't a lot of offers on it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice earlier, BTW.  I did (obviously) open a bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I opened a bag with that pair of glasses two weeks ago and it was doing well.  But by the time I closed my bag last week, it wasn't doing as great anymore.  There wasn't anything that had a higher value than the sunglasses.


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how the Betsey Johnson square frame sunglasses are trading?  The offer is on my Betsey frog and key necklace, which I have no desire to keep, and there aren't a lot of offers on it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice earlier, BTW.  I did (obviously) open a bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh was that you that just offered that for a Nila Anthony Crossbody?  I was so tempted....lol but I only 1.5 days left on my bag and there's no way I can give up that bag for a 3rd time since i opened this bag. lol.


----------



## LizzieC (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh was that you that just offered that for a Nila Anthony Crossbody?  I was so tempted....lol but I only 1.5 days left on my bag and there's no way I can give up that bag for a 3rd time since i opened this bag. lol.


 Yes it probably was!  I sent out a ridiculous amount of trade offers, haha.  I totally understand though, once I have a piece I REALLY want I don't usually trade it, for fear of not being able to get it back.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 26, 2012)

My awesome bag became an awesomer bag, and I might be a-okay with just letting the timer run down.


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 26, 2012)

So what is the deal w/ the Michael Marcus eyeshadow? Do they really stink or something? I see that the Cargo cosmetics are trading well. I have no interest in nail polish, so I haven't been following that too closely. But, I have an eyeshadow in my current bag, in utilitarian taupe and no one is interested in it, even for much lower value items (like $12 earrings for the $23 eyeshadow....) Just wondering if they are real duds for some reason?

Out of curiosity - are there items you dread or see as real stinkers just because they don't suit your tastes? I find the picture frames and most of the home items (aside from the adorable owl corkscrew) to be things that I don't want. I had some "udder" spreaders (see - that doesn't even sound good) and was happy to trade them off. Nail polish I don't care about, but I am only indifferent to it. But the spreaders I knew would go right into the Goodwill bin if I had been stuck w/ them. (No offense to those who like them - just curious about what you like or don't like).

Anyhow else - things you love or hate on the gallery?


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what is the deal w/ the Michael Marcus eyeshadow? Do they really stink or something? I see that the Cargo cosmetics are trading well. I have no interest in nail polish, so I haven't been following that too closely. But, I have an eyeshadow in my current bag, in utilitarian taupe and no one is interested in it, even for much lower value items (like $12 earrings for the $23 eyeshadow....) Just wondering if they are real duds for some reason?
> 
> ...


 I do love the new woven clutch wallets, specifically the mint-ish one.  As for the bags, this go round...I'm not impressed. p.s. I really wish they would take it easy on the nail wraps...man i  can't stand those things.  As for the Michael Marcus...I know that most people stay away from that and stick with youngblood and cargo.  Not sure why.


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 26, 2012)

BTW...I saw that street level front pocket tote in a trade...I was sad!  That sucker is sold out too.  I was going to buy it and send you a trade request. :*(


----------



## seap3 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity - are there items you dread or see as real stinkers just because they don't suit your tastes? I find the picture frames and most of the home items (aside from the adorable owl corkscrew) to be things that I don't want. I had some "udder" spreaders (see - that doesn't even sound good) and was happy to trade them off. Nail polish I don't care about, but I am only indifferent to it. But the spreaders I knew would go right into the Goodwill bin if I had been stuck w/ them. (No offense to those who like them - just curious about what you like or don't like).
> 
> Anyhow else - things you love or hate on the gallery?


 I avoid the nail wraps like the plague.  Also skulls or any really huge jewelry.  Up until now I haven't really worn much makeup or jewelry, so even though I feel the larger pieces look nice on others, they make me feel weird.

I also don't like most of the home items, just because they really wouldn't fit into my decor.  I probably would have liked some of them when I was younger.  A lot of them seem geared more towards college age.

And LOL at the "udder" spreaders - that DOES sound wrong


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 26, 2012)

I've signed up for this. I noticed that a lot of the bags say ":Sold Out" in pink, and that many which aren't are dark brown or small sized.

Do they restock at a particular time of the week or month? I wanted to buy a purse, but so far, only see one by a co called Big Buddha that kind of looked like my style.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so bad.  I just opened another bag.  That's 3 in 2 1/2 weeks!! eek!

But this time I swear I'm going to enjoy the trading - 1st 2 bags I shipped within 24 hrs because I was happy with my items.  This time I'm going to be more patient.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how the Betsey Johnson square frame sunglasses are trading?  The offer is on my Betsey frog and key necklace, which I have no desire to keep, and there aren't a lot of offers on it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice earlier, BTW.  I did (obviously) open a bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They seem to be doing well at the moment, some trades higher than the value of the glasses. I have little time left so I'm not trading them away again lol, but a few offers have tempted me.


----------



## Audiobec (Jun 27, 2012)

Is there any way to counter offer on a trade someone offers you? This is my first bag and I'm not doing the best, lol. But there's an offer I'd love to counter. And do people ever offer two items? I've been hoping for some (with anything except nail wraps!) but havent gotten one yet in 3 1/2 days.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there any way to counter offer on a trade someone offers you? This is my first bag and I'm not doing the best, lol. But there's an offer I'd love to counter. And do people ever offer two items? I've been hoping for some (with anything except nail wraps!) but havent gotten one yet in 3 1/2 days.


 Can you just pass on the offer and then make your own offer?

I've been offering 2 and 3 item trades on the bag I just opened, but nobody is biting.  Can't say I blame them though.  Even though the value is the same or higher according to LBB, I think the items are just ok, although there are NO nail wraps.  I've been lucky to dodge that bullet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm so sad  The bag I wanted was out of stock, and then less than 30 min after opening a new bag it's available again.  I am forcing myself to keep from shipping my current bag and opening another just to get it.  I need some will power - LOL - help me!


----------



## Audiobec (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know how or if you can offer one of your things for two of someone else's. Is that possible? That's actually what I was looking to do. I have a bunch of so so things at mid prices 33, 48, 70 that no one is taking in any combination I'm offering, even if it's like 20 or more over the value of theirs. I got a couple okay offers while at work (all still a lot less then value but i liked them) and they were taken by the time I got to them. This one is there but it's for the one thing I want to keep. So I was hoping there's a way to counter or communicate in some way. Anyone know how?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 27, 2012)

there isn't a way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

you can always post the two items you want here and hope someone that has them reads this. sometimes it works but it's a long shot


----------



## seap3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Be aware that when you have an open bag, things that were out of stock may appear to be in stock again.  They really got me this time.  I shipped my bag because it looked like a bag I wanted was in stock again and I was willing to open yet another bag to get it, but then it wasn't.  In fact, several things that I loved appeared to be "in stock" while my bag was open.

That is a mean trick LBB


----------



## maryissa (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be aware that when you have an open bag, things that were out of stock may appear to be in stock again.  They really got me this time.  I shipped my bag because it looked like a bag I wanted was in stock again and I was willing to open yet another bag to get it, but then it wasn't.  In fact, several things that I loved appeared to be "in stock" while my bag was open.
> 
> That is a mean trick LBB


 That isn't a trick. There are 2 galleries, there is the first gallery where you can choose which item you want to start with and then there is the trading gallery where the trading happens (the items that people already have, that they can choose to trade or not). If that makes sense.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That isn't a trick. There are 2 galleries, there is the first gallery where you can choose which item you want to start with and then there is the trading gallery where the trading happens (the items that people already have, that they can choose to trade or not). If that makes sense.


 Ok, thanks.  Wish I had known that before.


----------



## Audiobec (Jun 27, 2012)

Maybe you can cancel this bag then? Wait till a bag comes in that you actually want instead of being stuck. People say they do that, so I'm sure it's an option. As for my two things, I really wanted a cargo beach blush (any color but i LOVE echo or cable beach) and a saks wristlet or makeup bag, any color... I think there's only one color left now anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other then that I really adore that owl bath mat. There's tons of things I'd like matched with either of those (the list would be about 15, lol). I'd be pretty happy to find an r&amp;em graffiti or love notes pouch, cargo lip gloss quads, or chalk mugs offer, too. Â Plus any others (i could list about ten more specific items, lol) But i pass on nail wraps or polish or those plastic bangles. I had one I actually liked even though I'd never wear it, and it took me 3 1/2 days to trade it. Almost as long to trade the MM purple single shadow even though it looked really pretty. Â I have no idea why everyone avoids them, but I suspect it's just an endless cycle of no one taking offers so no one wanting it, so them not taking offers, lol. Of course I've jumped right on! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Oh, and I'm almost 40, so I'm not too interested in wall decals, no matter how cute a couple seem. ... Okay I can't fib, if an owl or scroll decal came with one of my top three above I probably wouldn't pass. I saw one somewhere (can't remember now) on a refrigerator door used as a message board with chalk. It looked awesome! But as long as the prices match close enough to mine. I've had almost all offers for half or less my value. Anyone else have a wish list of what they'd trade for? I don't mean what my one big buy I'm aiming for, but anything low you'd like and not getting offered?


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW...I saw that street level front pocket tote in a trade...I was sad!  That sucker is sold out too.  I was going to buy it and send you a trade request. :*(


 Oh I saw it too! I am still putting offers in on it hoping for a trade. There is only one bag out there and I imagine whoever has it *wants* it as bad as I do. Fingers crossed that it passes hands a few times to someone who wants to trade it.

Managed to trade my eyeshadow off for some much less expensive earrings that I am happy with.

Gah - yeah, the nailwraps. That and the nailpolish - they represent too high a percentage of the items in the gallery. It seems if you open a bag you are certain to get one of those items no matter what.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 27, 2012)

The street level front pocket tote is the bag I've been wanting too.  I couldn't even find it for sale anywhere else online.  Apparently the prospect of having it makes me stupid.

Now I am definitely going to wait until July to open a new bag.  How does the sub work?  When it's July 1 do they give me a certain amount of time to choose my main item or skip?  And do I need to log in or will they email?  TIA!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The street level front pocket tote is the bag I've been wanting too.  I couldn't even find it for sale anywhere else online.  Apparently the prospect of having it makes me stupid.
> 
> Now I am definitely going to wait until July to open a new bag.  How does the sub work?  When it's July 1 do they give me a certain amount of time to choose my main item or skip?  And do I need to log in or will they email?  TIA!


 All of those questions are answered on the website.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of those questions are answered on the website.


 nm

I found the answers


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 27, 2012)

So annoyed.. I opened a new bag and had a referral credit and used the glitterpick code.  What did they give me?? Two MM polishes!!! GAAAAH!  What a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe you can cancel this bag then? Wait till a bag comes in that you actually want instead of being stuck. People say they do that, so I'm sure it's an option.
> 
> As for my two things, I really wanted a cargo beach blush (any color but i LOVE echo or cable beach) and a saks wristlet or makeup bag, any color... I think there's only one color left now anyway
> ...


 I have the Cargo cable beach that I'm willing to trade but I'm just getting super low offers. Let me know if you want to work out a trade


----------



## MrsG (Jun 27, 2012)

My bag will be closed tomorrow, I'm pretty happy with it right now. The only thing that I'm willing to give up is the Kenneth Cole New York Multiple Stone Long Drop Earrings.

It's pretty, but I have similar ones. I will post start and end pics tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what is the deal w/ the Michael Marcus eyeshadow? Do they really stink or something? I see that the Cargo cosmetics are trading well. I have no interest in nail polish, so I haven't been following that too closely. But, I have an eyeshadow in my current bag, in utilitarian taupe and no one is interested in it, even for much lower value items (like $12 earrings for the $23 eyeshadow....) Just wondering if they are real duds for some reason?
> 
> ...


 
I haven't tried the mm eyeshadow myself, but I have seen a couple of girls say that it's actually pretty good quality.

I think their lack of popularity is partially because it's an unknown brand for some of us...I had never heard of mm before. And the product itself is just lackluster. Not speaking of quality, because I haven't tried it - but eyeshadow singles in lackluster shades (not hideous, but nothing even remotely special about any of the colors I've seen)  and boring packaging...just not something I want in my LBB. If I ended up with a shadow or blush, I'm sure I'd use it, but I'd much rather go for either a brand I already know I love like Cargo or something with a bit of interest to it or cute packaging.

And yes, there are items I dread. Beaded jewelry (not the little seed beads, but the larger beads that remind me of grandma thrift store jewelry), nail polish (I like it, but not enough to get it in my LBB), NAIL WRAPS, and just about all bangles. And I usually like the home items, but I agree with you about the spreaders....maybe cute if I had a country type kitchen or something, but...no thanks.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 27, 2012)

I got an eyeshadow, because I had an item I didn't like at all in my bag, and so I put out a trade for the eyeshadow.

They're really nice quality. I was expecting like, dollar store eyeshadow, because the packaging makes it look really cheap. But it's really creamy and nicely pigmented.

For me, the color is good because I wear mostly neutrals, but I can see why most people wouldn't really want that. 

I think most people are just more interested in the accessories and the purses. I like a lot of the home stuff, I got a LaVanilla Candle and one of the photo frames, and I'm really happy with both of them. The weird thing about the frame though is that it's that injection molded plastic that they usually make packages out of. So it's kind of strange to have a frame out of that when I was expecting the more solid poured plastic instead.

For me, I don't want the lipsticks, the lipglosses, the nail wraps, the nail polish, most of the home stuff, or some of the bangles. But there are always exceptions

It would be cool if they had different categories of bags that you could choose. Like start with all home stuff, or all accessories, or just makeup, or a mixed bag.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 27, 2012)

Is anybody here wanting to trade their Sinead Tote Bag?  What are willing to let it go for?


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey ladies! Francesca's has some of the purses on LBB if anyone wants to see some different pictures of the items! They have the new Nila Colorblock tote in tan in stores, but I did not see it online. 

The Nila Color Block Envelope Clutch in yellow

http://www.francescascollections.com/zoom.do?productID=147786&amp;entityType=product&amp;swatch=1_100087

The Street Level Envelope Clutch in turquoise 

http://www.francescascollections.com/zoom.do?productID=147124&amp;entityType=product


----------



## nerdgirlmakeup (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with LBB's handling of shipping errors? I was expecting my bag sometime last week but wasn't following the tracking too closely because I was at work in the forest and I knew my roommate would collect it. However, it didn't show up and on Monday I checked the tracking and found they had shipped it to my billing address, which is 120 miles away at a PO box I don't have any access to (not even a key to the box) and had a delivery exception because FedEx/UPS don't do PO boxes. 

I called their customer service on Monday and was told that they would contact the post office that PO box is housed in to try to get the package back and that she would email me the results, but I haven't heard from them. I think it's possible that the actual owner of the PO box may have picked up the package, in which case there is absolutely no possibility I could get it back. Do you know what LBB does in the event that your package is lost or destroyed?


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

I had a similar error happen to me before. UPS said that they delveried it at my door (in the tracking they call it proof which I find funny because saying you did at a certain time is not proof). But then in the actually tracking info it said it was delivered at a town 30 mins from my house. LBB said they would contact UPS and get back to me. It didn't take to long, a day tops. I guess UPS couldn't find it or whatever so LBB gave me two options. I could get a full refund on my bag or they could give me credits for each item. So when I opened my bag I had 6 extra items to play with that were close in price to everything I lost. But it wasn't like oh you had a bag so here is a bag comprable to the price of the one you lost.


----------



## MrsG (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! Francesca's has some of the purses on LBB if anyone wants to see some different pictures of the items! They have the new Nila Colorblock tote in tan in stores, but I did not see it online.
> 
> ...


 omg, my clutch to be is so pretty, I can't wait for it. Help the color is same as shown up on my screen.


----------



## MrsG (Jun 28, 2012)

Street Level
Large Buckle Satchel
  http://www.francescascollections.com/product/mojave+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;page=4#   I found one too.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Street Level
> Large Buckle Satchel
> http://www.francescascollections.com/product/mojave+bag.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;page=4#   I found one too.


Wow! The picture of LBB does that purse no justice! Beautiful!


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! The picture of LBB does that purse no justice! Beautiful!


 They usually don't I wish they would just stop taking what ever stock photo the company they purchase their merch from and take their own pictures. Might also help them get the right photos too. Though I do know that when they did a video of one of the R&amp;Em bags, they even placed the right photo for the bag they showed in the video and then someone I know ordered the bag and they emailed her to tell her it was a different one still. How?


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 28, 2012)

I went a little nail polish crazy with my bag that closed yesterday. I'm happy though, I needed some new polish so I can get rid of all the really old bottles that I've had for years and years. I also love the gorjana necklace! That is worth my $50 right there. This lbb was a first anniversary present from my hubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsG (Jun 28, 2012)

I shipped my bag. Happy~~~

start with first 3 item, then 4 days passed, I add the code for an extra item, it gave me that horrible nail wrap.It not even worth 5 extra bucks I paid to remove the 10%off code.





Now, this is what I ended up with.

Really happy, this is my first lbb,  I will be using everything.


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went a little nail polish crazy with my bag that closed yesterday. I'm happy though, I needed some new polish so I can get rid of all the really old bottles that I've had for years and years. I also love the gorjana necklace! That is worth my $50 right there. This lbb was a first anniversary present from my hubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love the NCLA polishes and got 1 in my last bag and 4 before that. Plus I already owned 2 of them from past bags. I have Hollywood Hills, Eight Days a Week and Malibu Beach Babe like you, but also have LAX Jet Setter, Santa Monica and Hollywood and Vine. They are great quality polishes and I hope you enjoy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm ncLA addicted as well! I had two really lusted after colors in my LBB this time but ended up trading them up. Ugh. Happens every stinkin' time. So far, I only own "I'm With The Band" and "Hello, I Love You" and loves them both so much.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jun 28, 2012)

Just received the Miztique Yellow Trim Canvas Satchel today and was REALLY disappointed. There is major pulling of the material on both sides of the bag. I also got the Zad beaded ring knot necklace and the yellow looking material is actually gold hoops and does not really look like the picture. Just a heads up to anyone considering these items. I am going to try to send my whole bag back ):


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ncLA addicted as well! I had two really lusted after colors in my LBB this time but ended up trading them up. Ugh. Happens every stinkin' time. So far, I only own "I'm With The Band" and "Hello, I Love You" and loves them both so much.


 I'm following you on LBB. (Hope that's not creepy! lol) Your bag is awesome right now! Jealous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm following you on LBB. (Hope that's not creepy! lol) Your bag is awesome right now! Jealous!


 Not at all! I love to follow people from MuT too. 




 And thank you! It's pretty much done. I had 8 items at one point but had a busy week so didn't trade as much as I would have liked. I ended up doing a couple double trades (nail wraps and stuff combined), and trading down a few times for what I really wanted, but that never bothers me. I'd rather have lower priced items I lust for than a few pricey ones I'm like "eh" about.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

Unless something crazy happens last minute, this is my end of June LBB. I've been wanting that Xing Panda iPhone case for so long I traded my Cargo blush in Catalina for it. I was so happy to see it back on LBB. I nearly bought it for $25 online earlier this month.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

I totally plan on wearing all of that stuff at the same time, lol, with the matching Carol D. bracelet I already have.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 28, 2012)

Did anybody else notice it looks like they photoshopped the color of the Kenneth Cole Chain and Stone bracelet?  I've had it in my bag for a bit and now it's more of the "lime" color the site says it should be.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally plan on wearing all of that stuff at the same time, lol, with the matching Carol D. bracelet I already have.


And you will look adorable!!! So cute!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else notice it looks like they photoshopped the color of the Kenneth Cole Chain and Stone bracelet?  I've had it in my bag for a bit and now it's more of the "lime" color the site says it should be.


I did notice that!  They adjusted the color tone of it , haha.


----------



## MrsG (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did notice that!  They adjusted the color tone of it , haha.


 I just checked it out. It's really bad photoshop. haha


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did notice that!  They adjusted the color tone of it , haha.


 Okay...good.  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy...haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

I traded last moment, minutes to go, lol, for the Steve Madden bling sunglasses. I think they are going to look more "FAB-U-LOUS" on my face shape than the square ones. More Hollywood starlet-esque.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded last moment, minutes to go, lol, for the Steve Madden bling sunglasses. I think they are going to look more "FAB-U-LOUS" on my face shape than the square ones. More Hollywood starlet-esque.


 Yessss, those bling ones are so cute! I've traded them away 3 times and I keep getting sad about it!


----------



## maryissa (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else notice it looks like they photoshopped the color of the Kenneth Cole Chain and Stone bracelet?  I've had it in my bag for a bit and now it's more of the "lime" color the site says it should be.


 I think I read it on their facebook about someone saying that they received it and it did not look like the color on the site. I think it was a more yellow color in the picture when the description said lime. And they said that they were going to change the picture since it wasn't true to the color.


----------



## strangenurse (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been recovering from surgery for the last 2.5 weeks and thanks to you folks, ALL I DO in my waking hours is try to trade things. I see beaded necklaces and yellowish green earrings in my sleep. The other day, I tried to trade my son his toast for my coffee in the kitchen, but he wasn't having any of it, even though everyone knows coffee is more valuable!

I'm having a little bit of handbag regret, I think. I have the R&amp;Em "Large Satchel with Studs" in my bag right now, but if they were real studs, they could go work on my landscaping. Now I think I want something larger or more summery or something something something, or maybe I just want to see the "Congratulations!" screen again. I have four days left to call my therapist to discuss this very important matter.

Thank you for this new addiction!

My first bag should be arriving Monday or so. I will post pictures!

-D


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received the Miztique Yellow Trim Canvas Satchel today and was REALLY disappointed. There is major pulling of the material on both sides of the bag. I also got the Zad beaded ring knot necklace and the yellow looking material is actually gold hoops and does not really look like the picture. Just a heads up to anyone considering these items. I am going to try to send my whole bag back ):


 I got that same Zad necklace and ended up sending my whole box too. I found it to be much brighter blue than pictured and just sort of meh. I had a different main item (earrings) that I didn't like and just ended up returning the entire box. I do wish they would do a better job w/ their photographs.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG!!!! My stylist page is up!!! Woohoooooo!!!! 



 I'd really appreciate it if yall would follow me! 



 *http://littleblackbag.com/v/lushtoblush*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received the Miztique Yellow Trim Canvas Satchel today and was REALLY disappointed. There is major pulling of the material on both sides of the bag. I also got the Zad beaded ring knot necklace and the yellow looking material is actually gold hoops and does not really look like the picture. Just a heads up to anyone considering these items. I am going to try to send my whole bag back ):


 Awww, I'm sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That makes me SO glad I traded that bag for the Betsey 3 chain necklace...too bad, that bag looked like it'd be cute!  Hope you get it returned with no hassle.


----------



## MrsG (Jun 28, 2012)

my previous post is showing up, so delete this one.


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay y'all, just started LBB on Monday and I have been officially sucked in! I get so nervous about trading the things I really like though. I've read through your comments but I cant figure out how you fabulous folks end up with 5-9 things in your bags. It's awesome!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> start with the first 3 item, and added the code after 4 days, they gave me that horrible nail wrap.
> 
> ...


 I love that envelope clutch!!


----------



## VivGee (Jun 29, 2012)

> I love that envelope clutch!!


 Ditto. It makes me think dirty, dirty things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 29, 2012)

My 4th bag. I was trying to be good and wait for July, but my husband said to open another LCB for our 7th anniversary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had 2 exchange credits, but i think it evened out since I had to sell my soul for the clutch. My only regret is the yellow bangle. Now I start the resisting until july bit again. But the gorjana cosmic charm bracelet is amazing :/


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 29, 2012)

So, I'm new to this. Can you trade with your first bag?  I like the one item I picked for my bag, but not enough to pay $50 and get 2 mystery items. A lot of the stuff on LBB isn't really my style, but some people have posted bags here that I would have loved to have received, so maybe the stuff I like is easily traded for. If you don't like what's in your bag at the end of the trading period, can you cancel it?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I'm new to this. Can you trade with your first bag?  I like the one item I picked for my bag, but not enough to pay $50 and get 2 mystery items. A lot of the stuff on LBB isn't really my style, but some people have posted bags here that I would have loved to have received, so maybe the stuff I like is easily traded for. If you don't like what's in your bag at the end of the trading period, can you cancel it?


 Yes, you trade with any bag opened. you can trade any of the items in your bag with other people. You can cancel at the end, but I wouldn't recommend going in with that mindset. Trading is a lot of work though and very time consuming. you can figure out what the "mystery" items are though, if you are scared of getting things that you really don't like.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else notice it looks like they photoshopped the color of the Kenneth Cole Chain and Stone bracelet?  I've had it in my bag for a bit and now it's more of the "lime" color the site says it should be.


*Wow *that has to be the worst photoshop job I've seen since I took an editing class in high school! It's really bad when you scroll over and you can see that they didn't even bother doing it neatly, like someone just took an eraser brush and missed most of what they were supposed to be erasing. You're not supposed to clear a space like that- it's image editing 101 &gt;____&lt;

I totally get carried away when I see awful 'shopping. LOL.

I started my July bag, couldn't wait any longer! I'm trying to avoid the forum this time- I feel like I just come here to complain hahaha :] Hoping to take this bag a little easier, LBB always stresses me out like crazy! If I don't have a bag full of Betsey I'll probably cancel because there's not much of interest in the gallery for me at the moment. I was so obsessed with all the scarves, cargo quads, lavanilas, betsey, and disney last time that I had a lot to choose from! Hopefully they fill the gallery up with amazing stuff on Monday, last month was _amazing._ :]


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Wow *that has to be the worst photoshop job I've seen since I took an editing class in high school! It's really bad when you scroll over and you can see that they didn't even bother doing it neatly, like someone just took an eraser brush and missed most of what they were supposed to be erasing. You're not supposed to clear a space like that- it's image editing 101 &gt;____&lt;
> ...


 I agree. That is a horrible photo editing job. I did a bunch of photo editing in college and even though I haven't opened up photoshop in a few years i could do better. Why would you leave it like that?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 29, 2012)

Sheesh, really slow day on the forums and with trading! I wonder if everyone's going to be busy this next week because of the holiday? Oh nooo D:


----------



## MicheleB (Jun 29, 2012)

I noticed that earlier today.  Not a lot of trades going on and that makes me sad. :*(


----------



## Pancua (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sheesh, really slow day on the forums and with trading! I wonder if everyone's going to be busy this next week because of the holiday? Oh nooo D:


 Glad I decided to skip this bag!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope the new items next week are good.  Since I already had 3 bags in June, there isn't that much left that really excites me enough to open another bag.  And I hope the terrible nail wraps are gone soon - lol.  Some people may like them, but I would never be able to use them.


----------



## geniabeme (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope the new items next week are good.  Since I already had 3 bags in June, there isn't that much left that really excites me enough to open another bag.  And I hope the terrible nail wraps are gone soon - lol.  Some people may like them, but I would never be able to use them.


 I hope new stuff comes in too!! I actually like the nail wraps!!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jun 30, 2012)

I am definitely opening a box this weekend, there's bound to be a bunch of interesting items, what with new items being released on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday!  I'm hoping trading is better, too, since it's the first.  I am going to try to only open bags the first few days of the month/last few days of the month... but I don't think I have it in me!  I'm just too addicted.


----------



## MannaChristina (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's my little video on the Kenneth Cole Cluster Earrings! Found them at TJ Maxx &amp; wow the picture on LBB does NOT do it justice!!!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I joined LBB. My step mom thought I might like it.. She said it was " too young" for her.

So, I got a nice bag, had a blogger's coupon for an extra item which of couse was NAIL POLISH, then got the chalk picture frame and the chalk mugs thrown in the mix by LBB!.

I was like- wow, matching set LOL.

I ended up trading tha bag way UP for one that had sold out. The chalk things and the stupid nail polish ended up being 2 pair of silver earings.

That was all done yesterday.. I can't sleep, worrying that I might miss THE trade for those darn 2 pair of earrings..

*PEOPLE ONLY WANT MY PURSE AND THAT'S NOT LEAVING MY HANDS!!!*

Now, I have a question: Does anyone know if I still have to buy a box on July 1? Because that's what my account says and that's NUTS!! I dodn't know this when I joined.

Also, does anyone have a coupon for any free thing that is good more than once?  I don't DO referrals. I don't have a FB account, so what I get handed to me from LBB seems to be pretty much what I have unless someone has a promo code for a percentage off or a freebie.

*Can a person who doesn't have extra items to trade be successful with their purchases from LBB? At this point, I need some advice..*

*1) How to trade the 2 pair of silver earrings up op up.;.*

*2)  Whether or not I have to buy another box by July 7.*

*ANY help is greatly appreciated.*

*I am such a noob. I know it. LOL.*

*Laura*


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I ended up with 2 items... traded the 2 pairs of smallish silver earrings for a large multi-strand necklace... A girl who has been really nice to me on the site did the trade. I think she felt sorry for me, LOL.

Anyway, I got a great bag that was sold out the last 2 times I looked at LBB, and this necklace which really looks luxe too, and was also not on the regular merchandise available to purchase list.

Some of the things on that site are just unusual to me.. I guess I will understand it one day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can hardly wait to get my first LBB. Everyone who voted on my box said " KEEP" both items.  They aren't summery cutesy things, but I buy all my jewelry and most of my purses with the idea of using them at any point in the year.

Anyway I am SUPER excited, and doubt I would have come away with those particular items had I not had the extra free item with which to better barter.

Need another code to help out.. otherwise it's nail wraps or polish, and whatever purses they deem not to be sold out LOL.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

BTW, if anyone wants a discount today for a FREE ITEM ( probably nail polish but I can't help it and in the end the extra item did help me). Tthe code I have ends today- just got it yesterday and  the code word to put in the promo code box on your info page is* GLITTERPICKS*.

There are no limits on how many people can use it.

I've seen it on 3 great blogs now.. A person with a review to a purse on LBB kind of sneaked the free item code in there for those who actually read her review, which I did.

*Does anyone have a discount or promo code for July?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW, if anyone wants a discount today for a FREE ITEM ( probably nail polish but I can't help it and in the end the extra item did help me). Tthe code I have ends today- just got it yesterday and  the code word to put in the promo code box on your info page is* GLITTERPICKS*.
> 
> ...


I wish that code would work for me. I've copied/pasted it several times (kept running into it while looking up different coupons) and it never goes through. Has anyone who used the Klout perk last month used the glitterpicks code this month?


----------



## lushtoblush (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish that code would work for me. I've copied/pasted it several times (kept running into it while looking up different coupons) and it never goes through. Has anyone who used the Klout perk last month used the glitterpicks code this month?


 I used the klout perk last month and the glitterpick code worked fine for me. The extra item didn't show up until I bought the bag, but it did say extra item in pink where the price is.


----------



## MommaMonster (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope new stuff comes in too!! I actually like the nail wraps!!


 
Me too!  I have a set on the way to me now, and five in my current bag that I won't part with.  The upside to everyone else disliking them is that they're easy to get.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I was hoping someone could tell me whether or not I have to buy another bag tomorrow. I just clicked " Ship this bag" this AM.

I didn't know they considered all subscribers as needing to get a new box at the start of every calendar month. 

Does this mean I need to pay for another box tomorrow? Or just that there will be more selections or what? I am very confused.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jun 30, 2012)

There will be new selections the first of the month, and Monday and Tuesday.  You have until the 5th to cancel your bag or you will be charged and have a bag credit. (if you are a subscriber.)


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you very much. I don't know what I am going to do, open another bag or not. Is it still true for this " first of the month" bag that if we don't like what they put in the bag, we can defer buying it. and never have it shipped? I'm new and I'm not sure at all that I understand their " rules'.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you very much. I don't know what I am going to do, open another bag or not. Is it still true for this " first of the month" bag that if we don't like what they put in the bag, we can defer buying it. and never have it shipped? I'm new and I'm not sure at all that I understand their " rules'.


Once you open the bag and see what's in it, you are charged for it.  If you never pick an item and make sure to let them know you are skipping the month, there will be no charge.  But make sure to decide what you want to do by the 5th? (I think that's the day), or they will pick all your items for you and charge you.

And I'm a bad influence, but I say just go ahead and open another bag.




  I probably will.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Once you open the bag and see what's in it, you are charged for it.  If you never pick an item and make sure to let them know you are skipping the month, there will be no charge.  But make sure to decide what you want to do by the 5th? (I think that's the day), or they will pick all your items for you and charge you.
> ...


 Actually, you're just kind of locked into the charge at that time, but the transaction isn't processed on your credit card until the bag has closed.  I time my bags very carefully to make sure the charge coincides with payday, and I can open a bag a week before payday, spend the brokest week of the month merrily trading instead of being sad about not having any money, and then the charge will go through once my bank account is replenished.  This is exactly what I plan to do this week.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, you're just kind of locked into the charge at that time, but the transaction isn't processed on your credit card until the bag has closed.  I time my bags very carefully to make sure the charge coincides with payday, and I can open a bag a week before payday, spend the brokest week of the month merrily trading instead of being sad about not having any money, and then the charge will go through once my bank account is replenished.  This is exactly what I plan to do this week.


 LOL, this is exactly what I do as well. It really helps brighten up a week where you can't shop til payday, but oh so badly need retail therapy.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, you're just kind of locked into the charge at that time, but the transaction isn't processed on your credit card until the bag has closed.  I time my bags very carefully to make sure the charge coincides with payday, and I can open a bag a week before payday, spend the brokest week of the month merrily trading instead of being sad about not having any money, and then the charge will go through once my bank account is replenished.  This is exactly what I plan to do this week.


That's good to know.  I've closed 3 bags so far, and when I looked, the charge always showed up as pending as soon as I chose my first item.  I guess I didn't really look when the charge went to completed.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 30, 2012)

Autumnandicarus-

Make sure when you enter the code you use GLITTERPICK

There is no "s" at the end, hopefully it will go for you now!!  You should be able to enter it on any new or active bag until 11:59 pm (PST) tonight.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a question about returns.  I just got my first LBB and My main pick was a pair of Betsey Johnson Sunglasses.  They are very nice but not right for my face.  If I return them, they will give me a credit, but is that for me to chose an item of equivalent value or will they just toss $60 worth of crap in my bag that I may not be able to trade?  Does anyone know how that works?  If I don't get to choose, then I should just keep them and swap them with someone or gift them to a friend.  Is there a LBB trade thread like there is for Birchbox?  Thanks in advance from a LBB newbie


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question about returns.  I just got my first LBB and My main pick was a pair of Betsey Johnson Sunglasses.  They are very nice but not right for my face.  If I return them, they will give me a credit, but is that for me to chose an item of equivalent value or will they just toss $60 worth of crap in my bag that I may not be able to trade?  Does anyone know how that works?  If I don't get to choose, then I should just keep them and swap them with someone or gift them to a friend.  Is there a LBB trade thread like there is for Birchbox?  Thanks in advance from a LBB newbie


 They will put an equal value item in your bag. You don't get to choose, but it will be one thing worth $60.


----------



## Smidget (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question about returns.  I just got my first LBB and My main pick was a pair of Betsey Johnson Sunglasses.  They are very nice but not right for my face.  If I return them, they will give me a credit, but is that for me to chose an item of equivalent value or will they just toss $60 worth of crap in my bag that I may not be able to trade?  Does anyone know how that works?  If I don't get to choose, then I should just keep them and swap them with someone or gift them to a friend.  Is there a LBB trade thread like there is for Birchbox?  Thanks in advance from a LBB newbie


 When you return an item you get a credit for one random item NEAR the same value of the item you return (you do not get to pick) -OR- you can send them back for a refund.  

How the refund works is by percentage of your total bag value.  If your whole bag was valued at $100 and you're returning $60 item.. that would be 60% of your cost on the bag (49.95 is your cost).  

60/100=.6

.6*49.95=29.97

$29.97 would be your refund for that item(if your total bag was worth $100).


----------



## lorizav (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the explanation, I think I will keep them then.  Thanks so much.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Shopper0427 (Jul 1, 2012)

Do new items get added the 1st of the month?


----------



## maryissa (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shopper0427* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do new items get added the 1st of the month?


 Yup. They add new items on the 1st, Mondays and Tuesdays.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumnandicarus-
> 
> ...


Aww crud I just read this, I should have tried that :[ A bunch of July bags just opened with Redken bonus items- SO jealous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever opened two bags _without_ trading between them and been able to cancel one? I really wanted to restart my bag but I knew CS most likely won't respond via email until monday or tuesday so I figured I could just open another account at the same time and cancel the one that I don't want. I really hope I can do that, I never traded between the two just opened a separate one. D:


----------



## VivGee (Jul 1, 2012)

> Has anyone ever opened two bags _without_ trading between them and been able to cancel one? I really wanted to restart my bag but I knew CS most likely won't respond via email until monday or tuesday so I figured I could just open another account at the same time and cancel the one that I don't want. I really hope I can do that, I never traded between the two just opened a separate one. D:


 Heck yes. Open that bad boy up and call Monday at the exact time they open. Just tell them you want to cancel. They'll prly offer to swap an item and if you're not interested just cancel it. Happy trading! It's on fiiiiire now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 1, 2012)

Is anyone else getting offers of 1 free redken sample for, say, an $18 pair of earrings? What?! I mean it's a nice bonus from lbb but not THAT nice


----------



## Pancua (Jul 1, 2012)

I skipped this month due to my camping trip in August. I made myself not even look, just hit the skip button and closed the website.  &gt;.&lt;


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm getting really irritated at the a-holes offering their free Redken samples for everything in my bag. It's a bonus, you greedy jerks. No, I am not trading a $50 necklace for a free sample.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else getting offers of 1 free redken sample for, say, an $18 pair of earrings? What?! I mean it's a nice bonus from lbb but not THAT nice


 YES. I'm getting them for everything in my bag, and I'm starting to get really irritated.


----------



## Smidget (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES. I'm getting them for everything in my bag, and I'm starting to get really irritated.


 Just IMO I think the bonuses should only be trade able with other free bonuses, or not trade able at all.  It's nice to get a little extra and I say go LBB for going the extra mile!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smidget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

So I have this bag currently on its way to me:





I couldn't resist the blush after I saw swatches of it,  and I'm badly in need of some earbuds because I'm sick of dragging my huge headphones with me to and from work. I am SO excited about the jewelry stand...I've posted my current jewelry storage here before and it's pathetic. Just one little dress form shaped necklace stand that I have majorly outgrown since joining LBB. Plus the gate one is perrrrfect for my bedroom. And I have thought the bling glasses were so freakin' cute since they first popped up. I thought this was kind of an odd bag, with no bags or jewelry, but I'm suuuuper excited to get all of it!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heck yes. Open that bad boy up and call Monday at the exact time they open. Just tell them you want to cancel. They'll prly offer to swap an item and if you're not interested just cancel it. Happy trading! It's on fiiiiire now


 Thank you so much!  That makes me feel so much better, I was so worried haha :]



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting really irritated at the a-holes offering their free Redken samples for everything in my bag. It's a bonus, you greedy jerks. No, I am not trading a $50 necklace for a free sample.


I traded an two NCLA nailpolishes for two of the redken bonuses last night as soon as they popped up not realizing nobody would want them :[


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

Aaaaand I just ended trading on this bag:





The four necklaces I have loved but kept trading away, and a wallet because mine is horrible.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2012)

For the record, my starting bag:

But I'm not in love with any of these things (and I've traded a couple of things already), so we'll see how things look at the end.

ETA:  Weird.  When I edit this and preview it, the items show up, but they don't when I post. 

-- Big Buddha Color Block Wallet (white/blue/yellow combo)

-- Disney Couture "Love Is the Way" silver hoop earrings 

-- Robert Rose Agate Swirl Stretch Ring

-- Redken Quick Tease 15 Finishing Spray


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH I HAVE A CARGO QUAD O___________O This is THE FIRST time I have ever had one in my LBB (I'm pretty sure, no idea why I would ever trade one away!) AND it's the colors I wanted, so happy right now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH I HAVE A CARGO QUAD O___________O This is THE FIRST time I have ever had one in my LBB (I'm pretty sure, no idea why I would ever trade one away!) AND it's the colors I wanted, so happy right now!


 KEEP IT. I have four now, and they are my favorite. I'm determined to collect the other four!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so with you! I never thought I'd skip an LBB but my cat had to go to the vet last week and her bill is $$. (She's doing much better and will be OK though)

I did look. I saw a few things I liked but nothing I loved enough to break my resolve!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped this month due to my camping trip in August. I made myself not even look, just hit the skip button and closed the website.  &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Pancua (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so with you! I never thought I'd skip an LBB but my cat had to go to the vet last week and her bill is $$. (She's doing much better and will be OK though)
> 
> I did look. I saw a few things I liked but nothing I loved enough to break my resolve!


 Sorry to hear about your kitty, glad she is doing better though!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 1, 2012)

I would also use get much more use out of a Redken product than a nail wrap.  Don't worry about it!  They are wonderful products.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else getting offers of 1 free redken sample for, say, an $18 pair of earrings? What?! I mean it's a nice bonus from lbb but not THAT nice


 Everyone will try to do this--if someone wants to close a bag quickly and hates the earrings, they might bite, especially if they feel like they already got their money's worth with the main item. All you need is one person to say yes to a trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 1, 2012)

Who gets the bonus sample items? I have a bag closing tomorrorw and they aren't showing up. Just wondering. My power has been out since Friday night so I am behind the curve.

Thanks.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who gets the bonus sample items? I have a bag closing tomorrorw and they aren't showing up. Just wondering. My power has been out since Friday night so I am behind the curve.
> 
> Thanks.


 Anyone who opened a bag today.  If you had a bag already open, you don't get them.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone will try to do this--if someone wants to close a bag quickly and hates the earrings, they might bite, especially if they feel like they already got their money's worth with the main item. All you need is one person to say yes to a trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My thoughts exactly! If it was my last day trading and I had a michael marcus polish or even any of the nailwraps I would _much_ rather have any redken sample (I don't like any of the MM colors and am terrible at applying nail wraps!)

Not too long ago there was a trade for one of the Redken samples for a $20 phone case. Don't forget that there is a massive amount of people on this site, and those people have different tastes. A pair of $18 earrings may be worthless for one person (especially when that person's bag is about to close) and at the same time a hair product from a well known and widely used company might be a godsend for them. :]


----------



## denise89 (Jul 1, 2012)

Are the Redken items a bonus for today only? And does the glitterpick code end today?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the Redken items a bonus for today only? And does the glitterpick code end today?


 I think yesterday was the last day you could use the glitterpick code :[


----------



## denise89 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think yesterday was the last day you could use the glitterpick code :[


 Awwww  




 thanks for letting me know I was going to open a new bag!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

Woot! They cancelled my regular bag and kept my alt open! First weekend that I've had CS contact me, _and_ it's close to a holiday! LBB is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the Redken items a bonus for today only? And does the glitterpick code end today?


 The Redken items are a while-supplies-last thing.  I don't think they have stated how long they expect it to go on.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Redken items are a while-supplies-last thing.  I don't think they have stated how long they expect it to go on.


 thanks a lot!


----------



## denise89 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think yesterday was the last day you could use the glitterpick code :[


 aw boo...thanks anyways!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 1, 2012)

Just traded a redken sample for a nail polish...will be fun to see what I can trade it into  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 1, 2012)

Weee!!! I love my bag! I'm finally learning how to trade...or I'm lucky. I started with stuff I didn't like and now I'm excited..yay!! I would still trade most everything but for now I'm not sad


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weee!!! I love my bag! I'm finally learning how to trade...or I'm lucky. I started with stuff I didn't like and now I'm excited..yay!! I would still trade most everything but for now I'm not sad


 I always hate my bag at the like 4 and 3 day remaining mark. Now I'm at 1 day left and I love almost everything! Still wish there was more than one bag I liked in the gallery though!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Autumnandicarus-
> 
> ...


 I'm so sorry I put an S on the end. It was totally a mistake.

Best,

Laura


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you think about the gorjana necklace, the audrey one? I got the claire with my order but no one will trade me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it just me or are people being extremely greedy this month?  I haven't traded hardly anything because people are trying to give me a $10 mug for a $28 necklace.  I have the Betsy Johnson Chandelier Earrings in my bag and I actually have had multiple people wanting to trade me the sample size redken hairspray in their bag!!  Seriously??  Do people really think I am going to trade those earrings for a sample of hairspray?  I mean, I love redken and all but a full bottle of redken hairspray wouldn't amount to those earrings.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are people being extremely greedy this month?  I haven't traded hardly anything because people are trying to give me a $10 mug for a $28 necklace.  I have the Betsy Johnson Chandelier Earrings in my bag and I actually have had multiple people wanting to trade me the sample size redken hairspray in their bag!!  Seriously??  Do people really think I am going to trade those earrings for a sample of hairspray?  I mean, I love redken and all but a full bottle of redken hairspray wouldn't amount to those earrings.


 I get what you mean. I have the pomegrante reed diffuser which seems to be a popular item as well as the gorjana necklace in claire, and in the last hour i have got probably 60 offers and they all have been below what either item is worth. I really want the bcbg tote, the audrey necklace and ill be willing to trade my reed diffuser for the lavanilla in vanilla lavender. but no one has accepted my offers!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are people being extremely greedy this month?  I haven't traded hardly anything because people are trying to give me a $10 mug for a $28 necklace.  I have the Betsy Johnson Chandelier Earrings in my bag and I actually have had multiple people wanting to trade me the sample size redken hairspray in their bag!!  Seriously??  Do people really think I am going to trade those earrings for a sample of hairspray?  I mean, I love redken and all but a full bottle of redken hairspray wouldn't amount to those earrings.


 The stupidly cheap " trade offers" are what makes me wonder if LBB is for me. I got single bottle of nail polish trade offers for 2 great pairs of earrings.

I really don't understand why anyone would think nail polish is going to trade " up".

AND I just now decided to play around with the site and see what they would put in my bag brand wise.. With both a $95 value purse OR a $20 pair of earrings, LBB put not 1 but 2 Redkin products and one very insignificant other item.

I think their computer program is totally messed up to try to saddle a custmoer with 2 Redkin products while everyone is getting ONE as a BONUS anyway. That's just so wrong!!

I think I'm going to cancel my membership.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get what you mean. I have the pomegrante reed diffuser which seems to be a popular item as well as the gorjana necklace in claire, and in the last hour i have got probably 60 offers and they all have been below what either item is worth. I really want the bcbg tote, the audrey necklace and ill be willing to trade my reed diffuser for the lavanilla in vanilla lavender. but no one has accepted my offers!


 A lot of people are also trying to trade up, so it's pretty normal that the offers are under what your items are worth. I am getting a lot of "free item" trades too. It's really early in the trading week for me, so I tend to look out for multi-item trades and to be really flexible about what I want at this point in the trading process. There is a lot of time left for me, and there will be new items added this week.

There's only one vanilla lavender lavanila left, so I'm guessing it is getting crazy offers. I had a deux lux wallet that was the only one left once, and it was getting offers at +$30 more than the face value.

Happy trading!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stupidly cheap " trade offers" are what makes me wonder if LBB is for me. I got single bottle of nail polish trade offers for 2 great pairs of earrings.
> 
> ...


 It's not the right site for everyone, especially if people get annoyed with the offers. I tend to just click "pass" if I am not going to take them and forget about it.

If you watch the news feed, you might be surprised which items trade up. Keep in mind that there are people on the site who don't know how to offer trades very well, so if they don't wear earrings and see a cute nail polish color pop up when their trade offers come in, they may take it. That's why offers like that get made. 

That is weird if you're only getting two full-priced items in your bag, plus two Redken items. I would check w/customer service.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sorry I put an S on the end. It was totally a mistake.
> 
> ...


 It's all good, The bag that I kept wouldn't have worked with the code anyway! :]



> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are people being extremely greedy this month?  I haven't traded hardly anything because people are trying to give me a $10 mug for a $28 necklace.  I have the Betsy Johnson Chandelier Earrings in my bag and I actually have had multiple people wanting to trade me the sample size redken hairspray in their bag!!  Seriously??  Do people really think I am going to trade those earrings for a sample of hairspray?  I mean, I love redken and all but a full bottle of redken hairspray wouldn't amount to those earrings.


 I understand what you ladies are saying but those trades are the whole premise of LBB, you can offer what you want to see who bites. It's not supposed to be insulting and I don't think anyone is being stupid by throwing out crazy trades, everyone wants to get their money's worth so they'll try anything to get their most coveted items :]

Is anyone who has the $12 cargo kit (http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2487/cargo-cosmetics-best-of-cargo-kit) and the $15 BCBG (http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3532/bcbgeneration-true-love-kiss-me-earrings) earrings willing to trade those items for a $28 necklace??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have about 5 days left on my bag so I still have time to try and get those, but I'd rather trade with someone from MUT if anyone is interested! :]


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 2, 2012)

I understand people are trying to trade up and all.  I have done it and also have traded something more expensive for a less expensive item that I liked more.  This is my 3rd month doing LBB.  The first 2 months, people were trading items within a reasonable range.  For me, as of right now, all I am getting are unreasonable trade offers.  I don't want to gripe but, it just isn't as fun right now because I am not trading anything.  But, I do still have about 5 days left so there is plenty of time yet.


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 2, 2012)

That kept happening to me for about an hour... No matter what I did, I'd get two redken freebies and only one cheapo nail product added to my bag. I couldn't understand what was going on. I gave up for a while and came back before bed, but same thing. I refreshed the page a few times and it FINALLY offered me two regular mystery items and one redken. I feel really bad for anyone who actually took that deal! This is only my second bag (my first closed Saturday, lol) so I'm really hoping that's not a normal thing. Okay is it really bad I couldn't wait more then a day and a half for a new bag? I was offering my entire bag last time for that last black Street level front pocket tote and they wouldn't take it. Honestly my entire bag. So when I saw a red one coming up today I sort of stalked the site till it came on. Then I log in with my fresh new bag and find about 30 of the black ones in the gallery. How the heck does that happen in a day and a half when they were sold out? Is that normal?


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what these charms are for?  The LBB website is very vague about it.  It just tells you how to earn them and they like to reward you for earning charms.  I know that I have received charms but, how do they reward you??


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jul 2, 2012)

Ahh! I completely agree... I don't have an iphone, so the 20 or so cases on the site right now are useless to me. One fabulous LBBagger offered me 2 hairsprays which I snapped up immediately. Are they worth the 26$ phone case??? To me they were. I travel a lot and having travel size fabulous hairspray is exciting, especially because they cost dang near as much as the full-size ones in stores.

I've been using the bonus hair products that I don't want as "pot sweeteners." If i have a $30 necklace and want a $40 necklace... then I add in a hair product. Then someone else gets to say "hrmmm, 2 things to trade" or "Heck, yeah! My hair totally needs moisturizing!" or "That chick is crazy if she thinks she's getting my $40 necklace!" In any case, it's up to the other person to decide. I like having lots of random choices on LBB. Makes trading so much more fun!

PS. I have the Big Buddha Mosaic Tote is anyone has a clutch and some other goodies to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got it in my bag as the main item because I thought one of my girlfriends would love it for her birthday... and I'll be darned if she didn't find it on LBB and get it herself. So now I've got a bag that I'd love to trade.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

So I have the straw angular clutch in blue, the gorjana necklace in claire and the reed diffuser in pomegrante and two shine sprays.

If anyone has the gorjana necklace in audrey, bcbg tote, anything lavanilla or a pair of aviators and wants to trade let me know!


----------



## Shopper0427 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have the red Olivia and joy satchel that I dont want. I really like the Yellow bcgb straw tote or Big Buddha clutch wallet with another item. I'm looking for items of equal value to the satchel. Anything less will be rejected. Thanks!


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 2, 2012)

Ahhh I cracked and opened another bag. My last one *just* closed this morning. But then I logged on and the Street Level tote was there in RED!

Gah - well, my last bag went better for me w/ trading. I started w/ 5 items due to the bonus and a return. Neither extra items was somethign I wanetd but I traded them for a bracelet that I really really wanted, managed to trade the bag and some other item for hte bag that I liked a lot more. Got rid of the eye shadow, etc. We will see what happens w/ this bag. I did get some Redkin product (they looks small - like 1 oz or so sized?).


----------



## MommaMonster (Jul 2, 2012)

My husband is so gonna kill me.  The bag I had doesn't end until tomorrow.  I traded everything good into it from my alternate bag because it was supposed to be my last one for awhile and I figured one big, fun box to get me through.

Then I saw the pink and white Big Buddah crossbody, and when I checked the miztique woven clutch was one of the extras.

Yeah, I have another bag.  All I need to do it trade the nail polish for the last set of wraps I want and it'll be perfect.

LBB is evil.  Evil I tell you!!!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband is so gonna kill me.  The bag I had doesn't end until tomorrow.  *I traded everything good into it from my alternate bag because it was supposed to be my last one for awhile and I figured one big, fun box to get me through.*
> 
> ...


 So you are one of the cheaters? Trading all the good stuff from two bags into one bag and cancelling the bad bag? Great....


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are people being extremely greedy this month?  I haven't traded hardly anything because people are trying to give me a $10 mug for a $28 necklace.  I have the Betsy Johnson Chandelier Earrings in my bag and I actually have had multiple people wanting to trade me the sample size redken hairspray in their bag!!  Seriously??  Do people really think I am going to trade those earrings for a sample of hairspray?  I mean, I love redken and all but a full bottle of redken hairspray wouldn't amount to those earrings.


 I totally agree! I only have a few hours left and I am offering crazy multi item trades way over value for stuff and no one is accepting! Hopefully it will get better after business hours?

On the other hand, I wouldn't mind having 2-3 redken samples in exchange for one of the items I don't like.


----------



## MommaMonster (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you are one of the cheaters? Trading all the good stuff from two bags into one bag and cancelling the bad bag? Great....


 No.  I bought both.  Just like I'll buy both of the ones I have open now.


----------



## bloo (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No.  I bought both.  Just like I'll buy both of the ones I have open now.


 Here is my problem with people who trade with themselves even if they are going to buy both bags. While you are trading all your good items into the older bag and then the "bad" items into your newer bag, you are essentially extending trading time for that item. For example: While I have up to 7 days to trade my unwanted nail wraps, a person trading their unwanted nail wraps into a newer bag will have more days to trade them.

Another thing with trading within yourself is that maybe one bag has 2 bags and a low jewelry item. The other bag has 1 bag and 2 low jewerly items. So you trade both of your jewelry items in one bag for one of your bags in the 2 bag bag. So now you have one bag with 2 bags and another with 1 bag and 3 low jewelry items. So now your goal is to get another high bag you really want. No one was trading it with your two jewelry items, but now that you have 3 in one bag you offer all of those and they get accepted. So in other words you wouldn't have gotten that last bag with just one bag, but you used the contents of both to now get it.

Of course I'm not saying that you did either of those things. Maybe you started both bags at the same time, I can't remember if you said. But I'm also sure there are other benefits to trading with yourself even if you were to keep both bags. Thus why I'm against traders who trade with themselves.

And for the record I have no issues with anyone with multiple bags at once, just don't trade with yourself.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No.  I bought both.  Just like I'll buy both of the ones I have open now.


 Ok, sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Are we allowed to have more than one account?  I agree that we shouldn't trade with ourselves, but there have been times I had an open bag and a new item became available that I really really wanted, but I wasn't ready to ship my bag.  I would have liked a few more days of trading.  I did go ahead and make some quick trades - probably not very good - and ship the bag though.

I just shipped my 4th bag last night.  I chose a lowered value bracelet as my main item because I really really wanted it, and when I added it to my bag I saw that I was also getting 2 other really nice items I wanted.  I waited 2 days just to see if there would be any amazing trade offers that would make me change my mind, but I ended up keeping all the original items.  People were really offering some lowball trades - like the redken for my main item - nope. 

I did accept one trade offer because I thought it looked good, but then immediately was very sad and sorry and traded it back. I realized I just wanted my original items and shipped it right away so I didn't take any more stupid trades - lol

Haven't decided if I'll open another bag soon or not.  When I added a tote to my bag I really hated the other items they included so didn't purchase it.  Maybe I'll try again later this month and see if they improve.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate it when people take 3 days to pass on an offer way more than I hate getting lowballed. Especially with people getting offended by lowball offers and just letting them sit there because they're all fussy over getting the same offer over and over again. In my last bag I was _dying_ for this nailpolish but no one would give it up, so I don't think it's unreasonable to offer it for another highly coveted item this time around.


----------



## bloo (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are we allowed to have more than one account?  I agree that we shouldn't trade with ourselves, but there have been times I had an open bag and a new item became available that I really really wanted, but I wasn't ready to ship my bag.  I would have liked a few more days of trading.  I did go ahead and make some quick trades - probably not very good - and ship the bag though.
> 
> ...


 I think LBB is ok with having two accounts. I have heard other girls tell CS they do and as long as they don't trade with themselves they seemed fine. They said that they do watch it closely, but honestly with people admitting they have made trades even fair ones, to me it seems like they aren't watching it as closely as they say they are.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate it when people take 3 days to pass on an offer way more than I hate getting lowballed. Especially with people getting offended by lowball offers and just letting them sit there because they're all fussy over getting the same offer over and over again. In my last bag I was _dying_ for this nailpolish but no one would give it up, so I don't think it's unreasonable to offer it for another highly coveted item this time around.


 

I really don't mind getting some lowball offers, because there are some things that have a higher list price than what it's worth to me.  But this time ALL my offers except for a couple were really lowball.

I do always make sure to pass right away though, unless I'm seriously considering it.  I think that's just the considerate thing to do.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think LBB is ok with having two accounts. I have heard other girls tell CS they do and as long as they don't trade with themselves they seemed fine. They said that they do watch it closely, but honestly with people admitting they have made trades even fair ones, to me it seems like they aren't watching it as closely as they say they are.


They don't mind at all if you have multiple accounts. There are two catches:

- You can only cancel a bag if you haven't traded between the two of them.

- If you do trade between them, you have to pay for both bags.

That's it! Even if you trade heavily between bags it really doesn't matter, you're still paying for both and have a chance of getting a bunch of items you don't want that you can return for items of equal value in your next bag.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They don't mind at all if you have multiple accounts. There are two catches:
> ...


 Thanks!  I'll probably be opening another account then.  I just didn't want to do anything that wasn't allowed.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, this really bugs me.  I just tried again twice to add a tote to my bag to see what they'd give me, and they included 2 redken products. 

I would think since there is a limited supply, they would save them for people who buy bags later in the month so more people can get their bonus.  It's only the 2nd, so it doesn't seem fair to use them up right away by giving some people 2.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm kind of on the fence about keeping my Cargo blush in Miami Beach. I already got the MM blush in luster in my last bag and I LOVE it so I'm not sure if I'd get much use out of it. Those ladies who have tried cargo - would you recommend it?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of on the fence about keeping my Cargo blush in Miami Beach. I already got the MM blush in luster in my last bag and I LOVE it so I'm not sure if I'd get much use out of it. Those ladies who have tried cargo - would you recommend it?


I don't have that specific blush, but I just bought the Cargo beach bag that included tinted moisturizer, mascara, and blush stick and I really like it.  The blush stick is a really nice blendable color, and all the products seem to be very good quality.

HTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MommaMonster (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here is my problem with people who trade with themselves even if they are going to buy both bags. While you are trading all your good items into the older bag and then the "bad" items into your newer bag, you are essentially extending trading time for that item. For example: While I have up to 7 days to trade my unwanted nail wraps, a person trading their unwanted nail wraps into a newer bag will have more days to trade them.
> ...


 
I don't make a habit of trading with my self.  But I started a bag with the Sinead tote and three returns(and LBB gave me super tradable items).  Before I knew it I had this crazy bag that I was super excited about, so I traded into it(at fair trade value) to make it a little more exciting.  I still have what I moved, so it wasn't to get a better deal or extend trading time.  And the stuff I moved into the alternate bag was stuff I was also keeping.  So I didn't screw anyone over, or use it to my advantage.  I just changed the order that things would arrive.

I get that it can be abused, but I swear I didn't!!!!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just got my 2nd lbb.  It had the tan leapard Nila Anthony backpack, but I'm going to return it.  I really cannot get past that smell.  It's giving me a headache  The color tone looks different than on the website, and I don't like the feel of the canvas, although that could just be my imagination because that smell is making me think it's coated in something yucky.

I also got some sunglasses, earrings, and a bracelet that I am pretty happy with.  My box looked like someone had kicked it around for awhile, but luckily the sunglasses were well packaged and weren't damaged. 

Oh yeah, even as I type I can feel the headache from the smell getting me.  It's going to have to go out to the garage until I can mail it.  I'm pretty sensitive to smells though.  Last week a perfume my daughter sprayed had me in bed with a horrible headache for the rest of the night.

I'll try to take pics of the items after I take the bag out, but here's a pic I snapped of the box when it arrived.  I just thought it was funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

For anyone interested, pretty much all of the betsey jewelry on LBB is on overstock selling for around $30 at the moment. I believe all of the $75 betsey items are on there, so if you can't get them via LBB I think $30 is a steal if you like Betsey. :]


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't have that specific blush, but I just bought the Cargo beach bag that included tinted moisturizer, mascara, and blush stick and I really like it.  The blush stick is a really nice blendable color, and all the products seem to be very good quality.
> ...


 Thanks! I also have the blush stick in my bag right now. We'll see which one I end up with!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 2nd lbb.  It had the tan leapard Nila Anthony backpack, but I'm going to return it.  I really cannot get past that smell.  It's giving me a headache  The color tone looks different than on the website, and I don't like the feel of the canvas, although that could just be my imagination because that smell is making me think it's coated in something yucky.
> 
> ...


 That's *exactly* what happens to me with Nila Anthony bags. I still have the two I got months ago that are finally aired out but I refuse to get any others unless they are freak of nature gorgeous.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jul 2, 2012)

I just did a little experiment.

I put the Betsey hippo necklace in my cart. It gave me the All The Rage petal earrings ($16) and a Lot 26 decal ($40) as my extra items. I wanted to see if I could find all the pieces in my bag somewhere else online for cheaper. 

The Betsey necklace is on Overstock for $24.99:

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/New-Betsey-Johnson-Pink-Hippo-2-row-Necklace/6710819/product.html

The All The Rage earrings for $10.00:

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJEA7595

And the Lot 26 $40 decals for $20:

http://www.lot26.com/p/Audrey-Table-Chair-Wall-Stickers

http://www.lot26.com/p/Parisian-Portraits-Wall-Stickers

The total is $54.99 (without shipping). Almost exactly what a LBB costs with shipping! 

This doesn't really matter for people who are really good at trading and end up with way more in their bags. But for the average LBB user who just trades a few times and then ships, LBB might not be such a great deal. You just have to be careful with your choice!


----------



## seansmom (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested, pretty much all of the betsey jewelry on LBB is on overstock selling for around $30 at the moment. I believe all of the $75 betsey items are on there, so if you can't get them via LBB I think $30 is a steal if you like Betsey. :]


 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

Hopefully trading picks up in the next few hours. Yesterday was _amaziiin__g_ I can only hope that today will be the same. :] This morning was kind of "eh" for me.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seansmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're welcome! I know that Zappos and Endless also have Betsey pieces, and they both have a lot to choose from (and free shipping!) Not all of the selection is on sale though (boooo!)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone have a audrey necklace by gorjana or a bcbg pink tote?


----------



## calexxia (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a little experiment.
> 
> ...


 Yup, this is pretty much exactly what I said when they launched, but the people who manage to work trades do quite well for it, I suppose.


----------



## MannaChristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Stuffs in the mail, Will report back with pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ 


​


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully trading picks up in the next few hours. Yesterday was _amaziiin__g_ I can only hope that today will be the same. :] This morning was kind of "eh" for me.


 Today was horrible up until about an hour or 2 ago for me. Now my offers are being accepted. Yay!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, ok, but if you really wanted to buy those items separately, how much would shipping be?  I think it's worth it for the extra element of fun!  A week of entertainment?!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, ok, but if you really wanted to buy those items separately, how much would shipping be?  I think it's worth it for the extra element of fun!  A week of entertainment?!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, it's as much about the experiences as it is the items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And there are some items that I haven't been able to locate anywhere, as well...namely some of the bags.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

Ugh, this is going to be my last LBB (unless they add a Disney Couture piece that I'm obsessed with next month!) I'm only on my second day and I have high value items that only one or two other people have, but nobody will trade with me. So bummed. At least I had a really great first day... :[


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, this is going to be my last LBB (unless they add a Disney Couture piece that I'm obsessed with next month!) I'm only on my second day and I have high value items that only one or two other people have, but nobody will trade with me. So bummed. At least I had a really great first day... :[


 what do you have?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2012)

Ooh, my bag is shaping up nicely.  I managed to get nail wraps for my Redken (I don't use hair product, period), and then I flipped that almost immediately for some bright blue nail polish (I love blue nail polish!  And if I don't end up trading it away, it will be a fantastic base for this Floam nail polish that just arrived today).  I've got a candle I need to swap for something, but what I *really* want for it is three NCLA polishes, and the system won't allow you to offer swaps like that.  Or a scarf.  I'm going through a major scarf phase.  

(I actually have a candle from *last* month's bag that I need to return.  There's something in the scent that wants to give me a headache, plus I can't burn candles anyway due to my monsters.  And by "monsters," I mean "kittens."  My bag a couple of months ago sucked, and I was ready to give it one more month and then cancel, but that "one more month" turned out to be awesome aside from the headache thing, and this month is going well, so I'm thinking I just had an off month.  I'm holding off on sending the candle back until after I see how this bag works out since I might as well send everything back at the same time to save on shipping.)


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 2, 2012)

So I am currently stuck with what I am calling the Scooby Doo bangle (the giant purple and green one) but I looked at it online and it's actually kind of nice on their site. More jade-y on the model. I figured I'd post a link to the pic in case anyone else ends up contemplating it.

 http://www.alltherageonline.com/wholesale/product/ATRJBR7275

there's still a lot of time for me to trade it, so I'm not exactly discouraged yet.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I am currently stuck with what I am calling the Scooby Doo bangle (the giant purple and green one) but I looked at it online and it's actually kind of nice on their site. More jade-y on the model. I figured I'd post a link to the pic in case anyone else ends up contemplating it.
> 
> ...


LBB's pictures never do any of their items justice!

I always get so stressed right before making a decent trade haha. Even if this month's bag turns out really amazing I would only come back for Snow White or Cinderella jewelry. I've never had anything Betsey (sheesh LBB makes me realize I rarely spend money on decent makeup or jewelry)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to walk away with a BJ or DC piece this month but even though there's a ton of people with some of those pieces they won't let any of them go &gt;___&lt; So glad I have until Saturday night/early sunday, even though weekends are theeee worst for me.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

Another instance of LBB's pictures not doing their items justice:











So so so cute


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to trade these items, I'm so not a necklas person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I returned items last month and thats what they were replaced with. I'm having no luck trying to trade them, I keep getting offers for bangles but they wont fit my wrist lol..


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another instance of LBB's pictures not doing their items justice:
> 
> ...


 Wow, that is so cute! I want to trade for that one now. Thx for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another instance of LBB's pictures not doing their items justice:
> 
> ...


 Wow...it really doesn't look that pretty on their website at all!  I actually had a trade offer for that necklace too!  Wish I would have gotten it now!!


----------



## Becca8093 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got my LBB in the mail yesterday! The watch alone is currently selling on Overstock.com for $71.99 so I'm pretty pleased, just need to get links taken out before I can wear it! My initial pick was the bag. It's really cute, but definitely larger than I expected so I'm still debating whether or not I keep it. Although it may be large enough to work for a short trip diaper bag when I don't want to bring the bigger bag. I know people have had issues with the smell of the Nila Anthony bags, but mine is fine. Love the starfish cuff (much better in person) and I'm wearing it right now. So I definitely feel I got my money's worth on this bag and had fun in the process.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to trade these items, I'm so not a necklas person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I returned items last month and thats what they were replaced with. I'm having no luck trying to trade them, I keep getting offers for bangles but they wont fit my wrist lol..


 Yes! what do you want for that last necklace? the one with gold and beads?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay, if I end up trading away the snake bracelet I can pick it up separately for $8...

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJBR7408


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 3, 2012)

I want so badly to try LBB out - I look at the site all the time! - but I am scared I will suck with the trading. Wish I could hire one of y'all to be my co-pilot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 3, 2012)

wow, that Rose Necklace is so cute!! I kept offering trades for it, but no one took them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And now I don't know that I have anything left in my bag that I like less than that.. but I do REALLY like that necklace.. such a conundrum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I lucked out with this bag!! I opened it before the end of the month, so I had the glitterpick code as well as one referral credit.  And now I have a bag of my dreams thanks to some awesome trades!!  i have even turned down 2 or 3 great trades for good items that were twice the value of my items.. but I just like what I have so much!  At one point I had 12 items in my bag and trades were coming in so fast I was overwhelmed.  Once the first of the month hit, people were trading like wildfire!!  I think the biggest help to my trading was having both jewelry stands in my bag early on which allowed me to majorly trade up since people REALLY wanted those and I don't really have a use for them (even as cute as they are!).  I feel like I have traded soooo much that I have had practically every item available in my bag at one point in time!

I thought I was a Google master, but I can't find decent pictures of the Carol Dauplaise Turquoise two row necklace, Robert Rose Starfish ring, or the Robert Rose twisted collar necklace.  Anyone know where some decent pictures of any of those are??

here is my bag:


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want so badly to try LBB out - I look at the site all the time! - but I am scared I will suck with the trading. Wish I could hire one of y'all to be my co-pilot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 that was my same fear. I joined on sunday and i have only had 2 trades accepted, one being for a hairspray so im getting a bit discouraged. I keep getting lowball offers like hairspray for a 22 earrings. so i know the goal is ket a good bag, but it gets irritating when there are 20 of them everyday


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone here have the Betsey Johnson key earrings or know what I could offer to get them? I've been trying to get them since I opened my first bag but no one will accept my offers.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone here have the Betsey Johnson key earrings or know what I could offer to get them? I've been trying to get them since I opened my first bag but no one will accept my offers.


I kept trying to trade for those too!  No one wanted to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They must want to hold onto them.  I think i might just break down and buy them on overstock!


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to trade these items, I'm so not a necklas person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I returned items last month and thats what they were replaced with. I'm having no luck trying to trade them, I keep getting offers for bangles but they wont fit my wrist lol..


 OO - I'd trade. I have a lipgloss from Michael Marcus if you are interetsed (looks like a neutral shade). I really like the first and second necklaces. I'm not sure of the value - you can IM me or something if you are interested.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that was my same fear. I joined on sunday and i have only had 2 trades accepted, one being for a hairspray so im getting a bit discouraged. I keep getting lowball offers like hairspray for a 22 earrings. so i know the goal is ket a good bag, but it gets irritating when there are 20 of them everyday


 If you go back through this thread, you'll see a few posts where people offer their strategies for doing well with trades.

In brief, I've found it better to focus on taking multi-item trades and trading up the value of items as much as I can early on without caring what the actual item is, then trading down to get what I want later. It can take forever to do this (going through and clicking trade on almost every $28 item there is, etc.) Sometimes you don't get *exactly* what you want (i.e. if there's an item that there's only one of you might trade it away and not get it back) but if you're flexible you can do really well and get a great bag of stuff. If you get a bum item, you can trade down by a couple of dollars to something that is desirable to trade up. Right now I have 7 items at $250, that's after two days of trading with 5 days left, and I'm honestly not that good at trading.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone here have the Betsey Johnson key earrings or know what I could offer to get them? I've been trying to get them since I opened my first bag but no one will accept my offers.


 I have them. I only want to trade them for the rose gold bow ring.


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 3, 2012)

> If you go back through this thread, you'll see a few posts where people offer their strategies for doing well with trades. In brief, I've found it better to focus on taking multi-item trades and trading up the value of items as much as I can early on without caring what the actual item is, then trading down to get what I want later. It can take forever to do this (going through and clicking trade on almost every $28 item there is, etc.) Sometimes you don't get *exactly* what you want (i.e. if there's an item that there's only one of you might trade it away and not get it back) but if you're flexible you can do really well and get a great bag of stuff. If you get a bum item, you can trade down by a couple of dollars to something that is desirable to trade up. Right now I have 7 items at $250, that's after two days of trading with 5 days left, and I'm honestly not that good at trading.Â


 How do you get multi item trades??? This is my second bag (first just closed Saturday) and I've been dying for multi item offers but I'm not getting any. I'm just getting lowball offers of two freebie hair products and $20 single items with a freebie for a $75 Gorjans necklace that does have 2 single item offers (one a nice 70 necklace very similar to it but I'm getting it delivered in my last bag, and another necklace for 55 that I couldn't give away last week). I missed two okay lower offers for it I'd take just cause it hasn't traded but they're still singles. I really want multi trade. I also have a $42 a.v. Max wood pendant necklace I think I really pretty but it gets nothing but decals and that beige and black bangle pair that I couldn't get to trade last time either... Oh and those hair samples, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I've put in offers for both on everything close in price up and down. No ones biting. Any tips on how to get multi item trades of similar value would be HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get multi item trades??? This is my second bag (first just closed Saturday) and I've been dying for multi item offers but I'm not getting any. I'm just getting lowball offers of two freebie hair products and $20 single items with a freebie for a $75 Gorjans necklace that does have 2 single item offers (one a nice 70 necklace very similar to it but I'm getting it delivered in my last bag, and another necklace for 55 that I couldn't give away last week). I missed two okay lower offers for it I'd take just cause it hasn't traded but they're still singles. I really want multi trade. I also have a $42 a.v. Max wood pendant necklace I think I really pretty but it gets nothing but decals and that beige and black bangle pair that I couldn't get to trade last time either... Oh and those hair samples, lol.
> 
> ...


 The most wanted items get the best offers, and that includes multiple item offers. Unfortunately the Gorjana necklaces don't trade well and if you want to get rid of it, you'll be trading down $15-$30 or so. Try trading down for a coveted item.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get multi item trades??? This is my second bag (first just closed Saturday) and I've been dying for multi item offers but I'm not getting any. I'm just getting lowball offers of two freebie hair products and $20 single items with a freebie for a $75 Gorjans necklace that does have 2 single item offers (one a nice 70 necklace very similar to it but I'm getting it delivered in my last bag, and another necklace for 55 that I couldn't give away last week). I missed two okay lower offers for it I'd take just cause it hasn't traded but they're still singles. I really want multi trade. I also have a $42 a.v. Max wood pendant necklace I think I really pretty but it gets nothing but decals and that beige and black bangle pair that I couldn't get to trade last time either... Oh and those hair samples, lol.
> 
> ...


 same feeling. I have the gorjana thats 72, but no one will trade me for it. and I seem to only get single item trades worth around 50. I rather keep the item than get something that i dont really like. I want multi trades, the problem is that i cant ask for them, someone has to send me it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get multi item trades??? This is my second bag (first just closed Saturday) and I've been dying for multi item offers but I'm not getting any. I'm just getting lowball offers of two freebie hair products and $20 single items with a freebie for a $75 Gorjans necklace that does have 2 single item offers (one a nice 70 necklace very similar to it but I'm getting it delivered in my last bag, and another necklace for 55 that I couldn't give away last week). I missed two okay lower offers for it I'd take just cause it hasn't traded but they're still singles. I really want multi trade. I also have a $42 a.v. Max wood pendant necklace I think I really pretty but it gets nothing but decals and that beige and black bangle pair that I couldn't get to trade last time either... Oh and those hair samples, lol.
> 
> ...


 Most multi-item trades I've seen are for bags, wallets/clutches, Betsey Johnson or Disney couture, and sunglasses. I would try to trade the $42 necklace for a pair of sunglasses, DC, BJ, or a wallet in that price range and trade down the necklace for something similar in the 60-75 range. And the multi-item trades that include the hair products can still be flipped around, although it takes time and patience. I have one of the cuter iPhone cases that I can use to trade that started out as a free hair wax sample.


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 3, 2012)

How do we know what the coveted items are? I've tried following the news feed but it seems very skewed by some blatant cheaters... One recent even using the same name. What I think is pretty can sometimes be totally off to whats of trading value here. So how do I know? Like I would assume the Gorjans are valuable because you can still buy them full price at the store, found online, while other high trading things are online for half the cost here but somehow trading much higher than even listed. Makes my head spin trying to figure it out, lol.


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry, I don't think or write well while cooking and bidding... I meant other things are half the price online (at other places) than they are priced here, even though they trade for even higher value here than they're listed. Okay, I think that came out better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I think I smell smoke now!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

If any of you get the Betsey key earrings I would be more than happy to do a two item trade for them.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If any of you get the Betsey key earrings I would be more than happy to do a two item trade for them.


 if i can get them, what do you have to trade?

and is it the lock and heart key earrings?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if i can get them, what do you have to trade?


I'll send you a message letting you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anything betsey go like hotcakes? Even a $68 train case or $68 makeup bags? They are adorable but is that high for them?


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 3, 2012)

Are there other designers that are always in demand and great trades. And are there others that are usually more difficult, and you end up trading down?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anything betsey go like hotcakes? Even a $68 train case or $68 makeup bags? They are adorable but is that high for them?


 I've been trying to get the betsey earrings for the last few days for AMAZING 2 item trades (I'm talking two item $67 trades) but most people aren't accepting for the same reason I wouldn't- I just really want a Betsey piece!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want the keys the most but they're available for $30-ish on overstock so if I don't get them I might just cancel and buy them there.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 3, 2012)

I just traded for one of the Echo bucket totes and it has multi-item trades going for it. I just got the lariat necklace and it, too, has two-item trades.

I've noticed that pink and aqua items, as well as anything with an animal, flower, or character on it, tends to trade pretty well. HTH!


----------



## Emmy Rachel (Jul 3, 2012)

They gave me two Redken products in one bag, I called and they took one out and gave me a necklace in it's place, which I'm working on trading up. I'd give them a call.


----------



## Emmy Rachel (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, this really bugs me.  I just tried again twice to add a tote to my bag to see what they'd give me, and they included 2 redken products.
> 
> I would think since there is a limited supply, they would save them for people who buy bags later in the month so more people can get their bonus.  It's only the 2nd, so it doesn't seem fair to use them up right away by giving some people 2.


 Call them, I called and the immediately told me that the two Redken products in my bag was a mistake, allowed me to choose which I wanted to keep, and replaced the one I didn't want with a necklace at about $24...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW accidently traded away an item that I had the only one of. Ughh.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW accidently traded away an item that I had the only one of. Ughh.


I am so terrified of accidentally accepting a trade offer that I didn't mean to.  I haven't done so yet, but it looks like it's easy to do on phones. 

What was the item (if that's not being too nosy)?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so terrified of accidentally accepting a trade offer that I didn't mean to.  I haven't done so yet, but it looks like it's easy to do on phones.
> ...


It was a leopard collar necklace, I believe it's either by 'ZAD or All the Rage. It was a trade up, but the trade up was to those robert rose cuffs that are kind of tough to trade with. Both of the colors (blue and grey) are really gorgeous but I don't wear thick bracelets very often.

No one is accepting offers for the items I _actually_ want. I guess that's a pretty big dilemma for all of us on LBB.

Is LBB being REALLY REALLY slow for anyone else?


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is LBB being REALLY REALLY slow for anyone else?


 REALLY slow!  It keeps timing out on me and won't open product pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Must have a lot of traffic or something!


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! That's what I get for taking a few hours without checking! I just traded up to an echo bucket tote and all the multi item trades are snatched up already. I can't count how many great offers I've missed the last couple days cause I'm too slow... One was a $52 for a $25 bracelet. What other purse designers trade well?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone recieved the zara terez bow belt? I'm wondering how it fits and how stretchy it is. I love it but I'm worried that it might too big.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recieved the zara terez bow belt? I'm wondering how it fits and how stretchy it is. I love it but I'm worried that it might too big.


Someone in the comments on one of those said it was perfect for size 4-6, and maybe even size 2. I think her waist was 28"


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 3, 2012)

What kind of offers are the key earrings getting? I need to know what I'm up against!

Are ALL of the Betsey items getting crazy offers? I'm putting up 2 item offers + a bonus item with nothing in return.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone in the comments on one of those said it was perfect for size 4-6, and maybe even size 2. I think her waist was 28"


 thank you! I've been looking for days and must have missed that somehow.


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2012)

Closed another bag. Again what I started and ended with.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 4, 2012)

Great job--that's so nice that you got matching owls!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 4, 2012)

And here's an example that anything's possible on LBB! (no this wasn't the same person trading w/herself either)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get the betsey earrings for the last few days for AMAZING 2 item trades (I'm talking two item $67 trades) but most people aren't accepting for the same reason I wouldn't- I just really want a Betsey piece!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want the keys the most but they're available for $30-ish on overstock so if I don't get them I might just cancel and buy them there.


 I've had the earrings for 2-3 days and haven't seen any offers I would consider that good. The highest offer I have right now (and that I've seen the entire time I've had them) is for $61 which consists of Ben Amun bangles that trade like crap, eye shadow that trades like crap and 2 redkin samples. The highest decent offer is the $55 apple studs.


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great job--that's so nice that you got matching owls!


 Yes I was so happy to get both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The owls are so cute. I almost went with the whale, as he's cute too, but had to go for the match.

And I have already caved and opened a new one lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had the earrings for 2-3 days and haven't seen any offers I would consider that good. The highest offer I have right now (and that I've seen the entire time I've had them) is for $61 which consists of Ben Amun bangles that trade like crap, eye shadow that trades like crap and 2 redkin samples. The highest decent offer is the $55 apple studs.


I had one hard to trade $38 item plus that really cute $29 briannefaye necklace as a $67 trade for them earlier. I've also put up $60 trades of one $40 item (decals, bangles) + one $15-$20 item (I've tried earrings, nail polishes, and wraps) + a bonus redken item. I personally think that those would qualify as amazing trades, I think that it's a little unreasonable to expect something like the BCBG bow bracelet + a blush + $18 earrings for one single pair of earrings.

At the same time I know that most people who get Betsey on LBB hang on to it because that's their #1 must-have item (like me!) so it sucks for people like me who aren't very good at trading because we don't have 2 "OMG" items to let go of :[

Does anyone have any suggestions of items I should try and get to trade for the Betsey earrings? I almost think I'd have more luck trading 2 items for a purse and then trading that purse down to a betsey piece.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had the earrings for 2-3 days and haven't seen any offers I would consider that good. The highest offer I have right now (and that I've seen the entire time I've had them) is for $61 which consists of Ben Amun bangles that trade like crap, eye shadow that trades like crap and 2 redkin samples. The highest decent offer is the $55 apple studs.


 the 61$ happens to be my offer lol. those bangles were so hard to get rid of! i finally traded them away after like 2 days!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had one hard to trade $38 item plus that really cute $29 briannefaye necklace as a $67 trade for them earlier. I've also put up $60 trades of one $40 item (decals, bangles) + one $15-$20 item (I've tried earrings, nail polishes, and wraps) + a bonus redken item. I personally think that those would qualify as amazing trades, I think that it's a little unreasonable to expect something like the BCBG bow bracelet + a blush + $18 earrings for one single pair of earrings.
> ...


 Lol everyone has their own LBB style, but I personally don't like accepting multiple crappy items for something coveted. Decals, nail wraps, etc are crappy items_ to me_ and too much work to trade into something good. I prefer trading coveted stuff for other coveted stuff, such as the rose gold bow ring which is a $5 trade down.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

I finally got that gorjana necklace Ive been looking for forever! my bag is shaping up nicely now. I just want to get rid of the other shine spray and eyeshadow for maybe a cargo blush. or hopefully that pretty long neclace with beads scattered on it, the 30 or 24 one


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the 61$ happens to be my offer lol. those bangles were so hard to get rid of! i finally traded them away after like 2 days!


 lol that is actually the highest offer I've seen since I had them. Someone might bite, I just don't like trading for stuff that's hard to trade up again. But lots of people like multiple item offers so you might get a taker.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had one hard to trade $38 item plus that really cute $29 briannefaye necklace as a $67 trade for them earlier. I've also put up $60 trades of one $40 item (decals, bangles) + one $15-$20 item (I've tried earrings, nail polishes, and wraps) + a bonus redken item. I personally think that those would qualify as amazing trades, I think that it's a little unreasonable to expect something like the BCBG bow bracelet + a blush + $18 earrings for one single pair of earrings.
> ...


 I personally think a decals, polish and hair spray is a little "unreasonable" myself for a highly coveted item. To each their own.

An amazing trade would generally be a coveted item or 2 item trade that is above the value of what they are wanting in your bag.


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

> Lol everyone has their own LBB style, but I personally don't like accepting multiple crappy items for something coveted. Decals, nail wraps, etc are crappy items _to me_ and too much work to trade into something good. I prefer trading coveted stuff for other coveted stuff, such as the rose gold bow ring which is a $5 trade down.


 Agreed. I prefer coveted to coveted. Especially towards the end. *some* people we knw ch turn crap into gold. Not I.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol everyone has their own LBB style, but I personally don't like accepting multiple crappy items for something coveted. Decals, nail wraps, etc are crappy items_ to me_ and too much work to trade into something good. I prefer trading coveted stuff for other coveted stuff, such as the rose gold bow ring which is a $5 trade down.


 Oh I totally get that. I actually love that LBB has house stuff (unfortunately I can't use any of it &gt;:[) but I would definitely be more interested in a nice piece of jewelry than anything for decorating. Hopefully I can get those earrings, I would absolutely try to get you that ring if I could- there's 9 people with it and not one of them is budging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the 61$ happens to be my offer lol. those bangles were so hard to get rid of! i finally traded them away after like 2 days!


Seriously! I had to trade them down by a whole lot! I'd say they're more worth $10 than $25, maybe that's just because I'd never spend $25 on a resin bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol that is actually the highest offer I've seen since I had them. Someone might bite, I just don't like trading for stuff that's hard to trade up again. But lots of people like multiple item offers so you might get a taker.


 I get what you mean. I didnt like those bangles, but they were a little better than the hot pink ones from priya i had before. If i wanted bangles, i would got to forever 21 and buy a set for like $6. but they were worth a little more so I took them. I ended up trading those with a $72 necklace and a redken shine spray for a 120 necklace from gorjana which i think would be cute to wear to work with all my all black uniform.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get what you mean. I didnt like those bangles, but they were a little better than the hot pink ones from priya i had before. If i wanted bangles, i would got to forever 21 and buy a set for like $6. but they were worth a little more so I took them. I ended up trading those with a $72 necklace and a redken shine spray for a 120 necklace from gorjana which i think would be cute to wear to work with all my all black uniform.


 Yep I think we've all learned our lesson about the resin bangles lol those should be listed under LBB User Guide - Chapter 1: ITEMS TO AVOID.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

So I have the stupid eyeshadow and a redkin shine spray left. Any ideas what to trade it for? as in what to try to trade it for to get something more coveted?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally think a decals, polish and hair spray is a little "unreasonable" myself for a highly coveted item. To each their own.
> 
> An amazing trade would generally be a coveted item or 2 item trade that is above the value of what they are wanting in your bag.


To be fair the decals are $40 according to LBB, or $20 on sale. The polishes are $16 (and NCLA is a good brand, I never try with Michael Marcus) and the hair products are all Redken, which is a well known brand.

The Betsey earrings, although highly coveted, are only around $30 elsewhere. So it's more like a $36 three item trade for a cute decal (there are people who like decals, I happen to be one of those people but they won't work on my walls,) good nailpolish and a sample from a good company. _However_, most recently in place of polish I've been trying *earrings* of which there are only two others floating around on LBB, along with the decals (which could trade down for something really good) and a hair product that can be traded into anything (I've traded them into cell phone cases, earrings, nailpolishes, so I know for sure that they can be traded up.)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have the stupid eyeshadow and a redkin shine spray left. Any ideas what to trade it for? as in what to try to trade it for to get something more coveted?


 Double up and offer for the bcbg star or bow bracelet, silver ball earrings, gold linear earrings and I think the starfish ring is trading well.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Double up and offer for the bcbg star or bow bracelet, silver ball earrings, gold linear earrings and I think the starfish ring is trading well.


 Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I prefer coveted to coveted. Especially towards the end. *some* people we knw ch turn crap into gold. Not I.


 She srsly poops diamonds I think.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


 Np  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also watch the feed for stuff under $20 that's trading well and you can try to trade down your shadow in order to trade up to something better.


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, I've been watching threads like these for a few weeks and looking at the stuff on LBB every few days... and I finally opened a bag. I have wanted a new bag for work and I finally found one I loved (and the rest of the bag turned out okay). I'm sure I have a lot to learn about trading but I'm looking forward to trying!

Right now I have the BCBGeneration Straw Tote, Ali Khan New York Feather &amp; Chain Earrings, Robert Rose Stone Stretch Ring (I will definitely be trading this), Street Level Fringe Backpack (hoping to get a cute clutch for this), and a Redkin product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 4, 2012)

I think we have all seen enough "WTF" trades to know that some people think one trade is amazing and others will think the same trade is terrible. I've had the eagle ring twice this bag, and once I immediately got it up to a $10 trade-up. Then I got it again and no one wants it. The eagle ring languishes.

When I see unattractive items in a multi-item trade, I think of what I can trade down or across for in that category, with a little extra work. You could probably get a cargo item for the decals, get most other polish colors if you trade around (or earrings) and I traded my hair sample up into a whale bathmat before stopping (we are having a kid, so I thought it would be cute).

It is true that the most successful multi-item trades I've offered have been ones where the items match together (matching necklace and earrings, etc) or don't feel as "random." I'm guessing that someone who got 4 different hair care products together to trade would do pretty well with it, because it's like getting a big set of deluxe samples.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I've been watching threads like these for a few weeks and looking at the stuff on LBB every few days... and I finally opened a bag. I have wanted a new bag for work and I finally found one I loved (and the rest of the bag turned out okay). I'm sure I have a lot to learn about trading but I'm looking forward to trying!
> 
> Right now I have the BCBGeneration Straw Tote, Ali Khan New York Feather &amp; Chain Earrings, Robert Rose Stone Stretch Ring (I will definitely be trading this), Street Level Fringe Backpack (hoping to get a cute clutch for this), and a Redkin product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 would you trade the earrings for an eyeshadow? and a redkin shine spray?


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> would you trade the earrings for an eyeshadow? and a redkin shine spray?


 I'm not much looking for makeup things I don't think, but thank you for offering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of looking through similar priced things and wondering if I should double up to trade for a clutch I want or stick 1:1 for now since I just opened my bag - seems like there are lots of different strategies and I want to have fun for at least a few days! I think I opened it kind of late at night as far as starting my trading, hoping tomorrow I can play around for a bit and that lots of people will be on!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we have all seen enough "WTF" trades to know that some people think one trade is amazing and others will think the same trade is terrible. I've had the eagle ring twice this bag, and once I immediately got it up to a $10 trade-up. Then I got it again and no one wants it. The eagle ring languishes.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to do a set of the earrings I have and the briannefaye necklace because it seemed like betsey jewelry was getting thrown around like crazy an hour ago (those chandelier earrings for a $30 ring that a lot of people had a few days ago! so crazy!) Also I've traded up so many of those hair products it's nuts, I got one all the way up to a $28 necklace and can't remember where I went from there.

The whale and owl bathmats are super cute, grats on the baby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do a set of the earrings I have and the briannefaye necklace because it seemed like betsey jewelry was getting thrown around like crazy an hour ago (those chandelier earrings for a $30 ring that a lot of people had a few days ago! so crazy!) Also I've traded up so many of those hair products it's nuts, I got one all the way up to a $28 necklace and can't remember where I went from there.
> ...


 I got sent some crazy amazing trades this time!  Most of the ones I took were not ones I offered, but ones that were offered to me.  I am still a bit sad that I missed out on someone offering the Kenneth Cole bangle watch for one of my $30 necklaces or something.  But I did get a few offers that were amazing.  When someone really wants an item, they will offer lots for it!  I traded one of my necklace holders for a $50 Fydelity backpack and was able to turn that into the MMS colorblock crossbody.

All this talk of trading makes me want to open another one.. muuuust resist!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got sent some crazy amazing trades this time!  Most of the ones I took were not ones I offered, but ones that were offered to me.  I am still a bit sad that I missed out on someone offering the Kenneth Cole bangle watch for one of my $30 necklaces or something.  But I did get a few offers that were amazing.  When someone really wants an item, they will offer lots for it!  I traded one of my necklace holders for a $50 Fydelity backpack and was able to turn that into the MMS colorblock crossbody.
> ...


 That's funny, I had the bangle watch in my bag for awhile because someone offered it to me for my $36 photo frame lol. I thought I had nabbed a fake trade or something.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's funny, I had the bangle watch in my bag for awhile because someone offered it to me for my $36 photo frame lol. I thought I had nabbed a fake trade or something.


 
Hahaha!  That was the trade!  I am glad someone got it!  I couldn't believe it was a real trade, LOL.  That is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was hoping it was a cheater who did the trade the wrong way, and someone else was able to grab it up, HAHA


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL. I was high for days off of that trade.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

So I got the chandelier earrings! The offers are horrendous, I still think my briannefaye + $38 bangle offer was better than any of these, especially since there's actually people trying to offer several of the items I paired together as a sole item trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't blame them for wishful thinking!


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

So it's my first official day of trading (yay)! I have read everyone talking about trading down and trading up etc etc, so I traded a backpack I had for a clutch + lipgloss + hairspray (which was higher value than the backpack) - if I eventually want to end up with a clutch should I just try to trade clutch for clutch? Or would it work to trade that clutch for the 2x jewelry offers I'm getting that are slightly more $ and then trade back to a clutch? I'm not sure what people normally trade for on here since it's my first day - I've been watching the news but you ladies are so good at trading I thought I'd ask you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it's my first official day of trading (yay)! I have read everyone talking about trading down and trading up etc etc, so I traded a backpack I had for a clutch + lipgloss + hairspray (which was higher value than the backpack) - if I eventually want to end up with a clutch should I just try to trade clutch for clutch? Or would it work to trade that clutch for the 2x jewelry offers I'm getting that are slightly more $ and then trade back to a clutch? I'm not sure what people normally trade for on here since it's my first day - I've been watching the news but you ladies are so good at trading I thought I'd ask you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you love your clutch DOOON'T let go! You never know when/if you'll get it back- however, some ladies on here are _way_ awesome at trading and are able to do what you suggested pretty easily, but the lower priced items are too saturated in people trying to trade up that I don't think it's an easy thing to do at the moment. Now if those earrings were Betsey or Disney Couture, heck yes you'd be able to trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

Also, does everyone actually think all of the hair products are hairspray? I wouldn't want you ladies expecting to get hairspray then realizing it's something else. There's only two actual hairsprays, two finishing sprays, straightening lotion/serum, anti-frizz milk/serum, glistening mist (shine serum,) and damaged hair treatment.


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you love your clutch DOOON'T let go! You never know when/if you'll get it back- however, some ladies on here are _way_ awesome at trading and are able to do what you suggested pretty easily, but the lower priced items are too saturated in people trying to trade up that I don't think it's an easy thing to do at the moment. Now if those earrings were Betsey or Disney Couture, heck yes you'd be able to trade up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no no, I don't love the clutch, it just is a clutch I got in a trade for another bag I had that I didn't like at ALL. My main bag that I chose when I opened is the thing I will likely not trade, the rest is all up for trading (with the hopes of getting a clutch I want)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I wasn't sure if trading a bunch of jewelry items for a clutch works or if I should keep the clutch and try to trade it straight up for another clutch.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no no, I don't love the clutch, it just is a clutch I got in a trade for another bag I had that I didn't like at ALL. My main bag that I chose when I opened is the thing I will likely not trade, the rest is all up for trading (with the hopes of getting a clutch I want)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I wasn't sure if trading a bunch of jewelry items for a clutch works or if I should keep the clutch and try to trade it straight up for another clutch.


What pieces are they trying to trade you?

Ugh.. Seeing those key earrings get passed around while I tried so hard to get them just breaks my heart. :[


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What pieces are they trying to trade you?
> ...


 The Robert Rose thin twisted collar (which I might actually kind of like) and Robert Rose tortoise and metal bangle. They are +$4 to the clutch I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Robert Rose thin twisted collar (which I might actually kind of like) and Robert Rose tortoise and metal bangle. They are +$4 to the clutch I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! Someone just traded the clutch I didn't like for one that I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess I was just being too impatient!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

I got up the nerve to call in (I'm awful on the phone!) and nobody's there, I did expect it do to the holiday but I just don't agree with how LBB takes holidays and weekends off when their customers only have a set time _because_ of their service. It doesn't make sense. There's tons of people looking for work, I'm sure LBB is making more than enough money to hire a weekend/holiday team :[


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone want to trade for a cargo cream blush?


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, I am completely ecstatic. I got the clutch and the bag I really wanted and I just started 12 hours ago!! I can see why you guys love to do this every month. Now I'm making myself wait until Monday to see if any jewelry comes up that I like better than what I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I am completely ecstatic. I got the clutch and the bag I really wanted and I just started 12 hours ago!! I can see why you guys love to do this every month. Now I'm making myself wait until Monday to see if any jewelry comes up that I like better than what I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's awesome! My best trades were during my first day as well. I was definitely excited by LBB the first two months, but I don't think I'll be coming back after this bag.


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2012)

Today seems a bit slow for me and the one item that I want to trade isn't getting very good offers and it's a great clutch too. I just don't use clutches.


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

Bag ends in like 5 hours. Zomg.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

WOAH. I just found something crazy. You know those $16 "All the Rage" petal earrings? Looks like they were being sold through Baublebar at $22 (before going on sale for $10.)

I already knew that most jewelry you get is often bought wholesale and almost always made in China or India, but it's still interesting to me. You can almost always find a piece of jewelry from stores like Baublebar on some other, cheaper website- or even Forever21! You can even find Forever21 items on eBay or Etsy for a lower price. :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today seems a bit slow for me and the one item that I want to trade isn't getting very good offers and it's a great clutch too. I just don't use clutches.


Yeah, probably due to the holiday and everyone being out camping or with family. Happy independence day! :]


----------



## seap3 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOAH. I just found something crazy. You know those $16 "All the Rage" petal earrings? Looks like they were being sold through Baublebar at $22 (before going on sale for $10.)
> 
> I already knew that most jewelry you get is often bought wholesale and almost always made in China or India, but it's still interesting to me. You can almost always find a piece of jewelry from stores like Baublebar on some other, cheaper website- or even Forever21! You can even find Forever21 items on eBay or Etsy for a lower price. :]


Yeah, I try to avoid the All the Rage jewelry.  I received the turquoise dangle earrings and had to send them back because they just felt so cheap and plasticy - more like play jewelry for kids.  I had originally traded my ZAD leaf earrings for them because I thought I liked them better, but then ended up getting the ZAD earrings in my next bag.  I was surprised how much better quality the ZAD earring were - they were real metal and had a nice weight to them.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I try to avoid the All the Rage jewelry.  I received the turquoise dangle earrings and had to send them back because they just felt so cheap and plasticy - more like play jewelry for kids.  I had originally traded my ZAD leaf earrings for them because I thought I liked them better, but then ended up getting the ZAD earrings in my next bag.  I was surprised how much better quality the ZAD earring were - they were real metal and had a nice weight to them.


Really?! I'm the opposite, I avoid 'ZAD like it's the plague! I think quality really depends on the item. I still think those earrings are _so freakin' cute_ and I've actually bought stuff from All The Rage's website without being disappointed in any of their pieces.

edit: I also think that the website I linked made the earrings _more_ appealing, they look gorgeous in those pics.


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really?! I'm the opposite, I avoid 'ZAD like it's the plague! I think quality really depends on the item. I still think those earrings are _so freakin' cute_ and I've actually bought stuff from All The Rage's website without being disappointed in any of their pieces.
> ...


 I have the turquoise ones in my current LBB. I love them and would only part with them for something I love more. They aren't available on the site in turquoise any longer.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really?! I'm the opposite, I avoid 'ZAD like it's the plague! I think quality really depends on the item. I still think those earrings are _so freakin' cute_ and I've actually bought stuff from All The Rage's website without being disappointed in any of their pieces.
> ...


those DO really look nice, but I had the other chandelier type ones with the gold colored plastic and turquoise plastic.  The ones in this pic look like they are actually real metal and stones.  So maybe I was too hard on the All the Rage brand based on one item.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't get why everyone is trading the betsey chandelier earrings for really weird trades. I think they're cute and they're not even available anywhere else (like _all _of the other betsey jewelry on LBB.)

edit: Also, I know that not everyone on LBB has my taste, so I definitely get that some people don't like them, I just figured they would trade _way_ better since LBB is the only place anyone will be able to get them at this point.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get why everyone is trading the betsey chandelier earrings for really weird trades. I think they're cute and they're not even available anywhere else (like _all _of the other betsey jewelry on LBB.)


 lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had them in my last bag and I traded them for kind of a weird trade (I think a ZAD necklace, maybe, or a Cargo blush...I forget which but I know it was a trade down) simply because I would never, ever wear them and they are the complete opposite of my style..and NO ONE would take them off of my hands for more even trades. They'd be cute on someone else, but they remind me of a pair of old clip on earrings my great grandma had when I was little that I used to play with all the time.  So I'm sure people saw that trade and thought "what an idiot..."

Shoot, I'm iffy about some Betsey jewelry period. I love most of it, but I think the flower necklaces on LBB now are hideous!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had them in my last bag and I traded them for kind of a weird trade (I think a ZAD necklace, maybe, or a Cargo blush...I forget which but I know it was a trade down) simply because I would never, ever wear them and they are the complete opposite of my style..and NO ONE would take them off of my hands for more even trades. They'd be cute on someone else, but they remind me of a pair of old clip on earrings my great grandma had when I was little that I used to play with all the time.  So I'm sure people saw that trade and thought "what an idiot..."
> ...


I actually didn't care for Betsey jewelry until LBB! I hate buying jewelry because I usually just make my own. I think I'm just going to quit on the key earrings, I tried offering the chandelier earrings and those turquoise All The Rage petal earrings but I'm just kind of annoyed now. I'll figure it out tomorrow, I might be cancelling both of my accounts because I'm not really that interested in anything else on the site.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## seap3 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I saw the hippo necklace on clearance at Dillards today.  I ended up buying my 6yo daughter a Betsey necklace on clearance for $12 - we aren't sure if it's a cat or a dog though, lol.

Does anyone know if you send in an exchange, will they add items to a bag you already have open or wait until you open up a new bag.  I really don't want 2 items added to my bag right before the trading period ends.  I want to have time to trade them.  I sent back 2 items recently and currently have an open bag that I don't plan on closing soon.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I saw the hippo necklace on clearance at Dillards today.  I ended up buying my 6yo daughter a Betsey necklace on clearance for $12 - we aren't sure if it's a cat or a dog though, lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if you send in an exchange, will they add items to a bag you already have open or wait until you open up a new bag.  I really don't want 2 items added to my bag right before the trading period ends.  I want to have time to trade them.  I sent back 2 items recently and currently have an open bag that I don't plan on closing soon.


 The last time I had a pending additional item situation (it was a bad body salve that I didn't have to send back, so it wasn't anything they had to process in), they added it to the queue for the next month's bag.  I don't know whether they would add it to the next new bag if you opened one before the end of the month, though.


----------



## rosekorime (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have some hints for trading the Present Time Bump iPhone Case? I love everything else in my bag, but I don't even have an iPhone. I can't seem to get rid of it :&lt;


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww, those key earrings are so cute. I am going for an all makeup bag right now, otherwise I'd be selling my soul for either those or the hippo necklace.


Yousoldtheworld-

Would you be interested in trading your earrings for the Cargo St. Tropez Cream stick or the Cargo Topeka blush?


----------



## bluesecrets (Jul 4, 2012)

I wish I could get rid of the BCBGMAXAZRIA ribbon watch for something(s) of similar value. I' d love one of the lesser watches and a something, or a bag and something smaller.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

Would anyone trade me the true love earring set or the $12 Cargo set for the last Mineralogie eyeshadow? It looks a lot bigger and nicer in these pictures:


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been playing around with a few really small value items and I think I'm going to get stuck with a wine opener, ha. I've tried pairing it with the eyeshadow I have but no takers yet.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 4, 2012)

I was so excited to join this program and open a bag! I've been thinking about it for a few days and finally pressed the button. I'm loving seeing what all you ladies are getting in your bags, I'm pretty happy with the Betsey Johnson bracelet I picked out, although I'm trying to trade away a couple of my rings. What is a lil frustrating is that a lot of people seem to be just trying to off load their Redken freebies for my good stuff...come on now lol ... although they're starting to make the Udderly Cows knife set start to look tempting... perhaps thats the first sign I'm getting addicted hehe


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

Trading ended...so bittersweet:



































And heres the bag I closed last week. I guess I forgot to post:

































I'm sure I'll open another one in the next few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## strangenurse (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw the Betsey hippo necklace at TJ Maxx today for $16! They also had the necklace I got in my last bag, with the strands of chains and crystals and the two rosettes and whatnot (I am making this necklace sound SO appealing), for $35. They had several other pieces, too, at surprising prices.

I hate myself for wanting to go back and buy the hippo necklace. I am a 39 year old woman who should not be wearing grinning pink hippos near my cleavage.

-D


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strangenurse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Betsey hippo necklace at TJ Maxx today for $16! They also had the necklace I got in my last bag, with the strands of chains and crystals and the two rosettes and whatnot (I am making this necklace sound SO appealing), for $35. They had several other pieces, too, at surprising prices.
> 
> ...


 I bought it on sale from Macy's 2 months ago. It is completely adorable. And *that* is coming from a 30 year-old. Haters be damned.


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading ended...so bittersweet:
> 
> ...


  I would give ANYTHING for those apple earrings!  I want them SOOOO bad!  I am a teacher, so naturally, I should have a pair!  Lol.  But NOBODY will ever trade with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading ended...so bittersweet:
> 
> ...


 Drooooolies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 4, 2012)

So I basically sold my soul (and traded dooooown several times, sob) but I now have an all Cargo bag (minus two of the Redken samples).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited. I have the Color quad in Vienna, blush in Amalfi, the Beach Bag Beauty set (I nearly gave myself a hernia trying to get this), and the smokey eye duo in Brazil.


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would give ANYTHING for those apple earrings!  I want them SOOOO bad!  I am a teacher, so naturally, I should have a pair!  Lol.  But NOBODY will ever trade with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually traded a Betsey ring for them. That's the only reason I got them lol I'll post pics when they come in


----------



## VivGee (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Drooooolies.


 I'm waiting for you to post pics of your final bag so that I may shut myself in my room and make love to them.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh. Someone managed to trade the chandelier earrings for the double heart earrings, which I've also been trying to get. So. much. hate.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone want to trade for the blue priya bangles?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would give ANYTHING for those apple earrings!  I want them SOOOO bad!  I am a teacher, so naturally, I should have a pair!  Lol.  But NOBODY will ever trade with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are being offered for the betsey key earrings, if that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

If you get the key earrings let me know!!!! I'll try to get the apple earrings for you because I've been DYYYING for the key earrings- I've tried everything to get them. You're not obligated to wait for me to get the apple earrings since they're already being offered, but I would totally appreciate it SOOO much and I think it would be possible because I have Betsey earrings and an item to spare :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are being offered for the betsey key earrings, if that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is this the ring that you want? http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3006/betsey-johnson-bow-ring

If I can get it would you be willing to trade the key earrings for it for sure??

Alsooo does anyone know if this is being offered for the Key earrings: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3003/betsey-johnson-pearl-fireball-bracelet


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

OH MY GOSH I GOT THEM. My whole week is made!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

To anyone that has the Gorjana cosmic bracelet or Tonga blush, is there any combination of items that I have that would convince you to trade me? I've been practically spamming everything I have but no one is declining my offers the past 3 days.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOSH I GOT THEM. My whole week is made!


 Congrats! Those are really cute. Do you have the heart bangle too? I think those would look cute together


----------



## kristen87 (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone just starting a new bag need a  bunch of smaller items for trading? I have a ton of items, but nothing I really want and only have 3 days left. I have 3 nail polishes, 1 MM blush, 1 eyeshadow , 1 Lydell NY chain necklace with beads, 1 ben amun pink bangle, 1 zara terez pink bow belt, steven madden oversized sunglasses....my name is Kristen D. 

Let me know! I am specifically looking for any of the following items in no particular order!!!! I am really picky and they are virtually the only items on LLB right now that I am interested in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the grapefruit body butter, the cargo essential palette in cool, the a.v. max bangle set in pink/gold, mariechavez connector bracelet, street level envelope clutch in aqua, carol dauplaise four chain necklace, kenneth cole NY short adjustable necklace, street level tote in red only, big buddha color block clutch in pink and white, michael marcus candle in forbidden or indulge, mms design studio straw angular clutch in teal only, truth art beauty buddy buff, cargo catalina blush, gateway jewelery stand, silver bow bracelet, tribal eye pencil, cargo swimmables collection

Kristen (Kristen D. on LLB)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

This is my before and after! I probably seem like a big baby from my older posts because my bag is amaaaazing now! I think this is my last LBB, unless cinderella, beauty and the beast, or snow white DC jewelry make an appearance in the future.

I ended up with 8 items, I had 11 yesterday but THAT'S OKAY because I have my DREEEAM EARRINGS! A few hours ago I didn't have the belt, either of the earrings or that specific redken, which is why I had considered cancelling. The Cargo quad and the two polishes are things I've had since I think my first day of trading and I'm sure I'll love them, but they weren't enough to justify spending $50-$60 for no reason.





Quick edit: I closed! I was scared they might cancel my bag because of a few "It would be cheaper to cancel..." kind of remarks in my emails to customer service hehehe


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is this the ring that you want? http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3006/betsey-johnson-bow-ring
> ...


 Sorry, I just got the ring with a different trade.

Edit: nevermind I see you got them already.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! Those are really cute. Do you have the heart bangle too? I think those would look cute together


Thank you! I wish I did- that bangle is SO CUTE, when the heart bangle was available I was really bad at trading so although it was a good bag, I didn't get very many items in my first LBB. I just lived vicariously through the pictures everyone posted of them wearing the bangles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would have loved to pair the key earrings with the gold briannefaye necklace!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

Trading with yourself with THREE accounts? Seriously?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading with yourself with THREE accounts? Seriously?


 
She just opened another one!! I hope she has to pay for every single one.


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 5, 2012)

How do they let people get away with that??? But what I really came here for... Some advice again from you guys on trading. I think I'm getting a little better, but I thought betsey stuff traded well so when I was able to get the $60 betsy sunglasses a couple days ago (I traded a little down for) I thought I'd have something great to trade up with or split. But it's been days now and I'm still getting only offers that are lower, some much much lower. And none of the offers I'm putting in are accepted (for only a couple dollars more, or with a second item). Any suggestions? Are they usually horrible trades? I've been trying to work up to get the bcbg yellow and printed clutch for $78. No one has been budging on it, even with going a little over price. Any ideas on what it would take? Thank you!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading with yourself with THREE accounts? Seriously?


That's... excessive.


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 5, 2012)

> That's... excessive. :icon_eek:


 haha darn! I always miss the drama! That's a pretty expensive way to end up with a few good things and a bunch of junk. I dont even really get how trading with yourself works out anyway!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

well she just opened another one an hour ago. that's 5 now.

Edit: Nevermind. 15. And I thought my LBB habit was excessive. 0.0


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well she just opened another one an hour ago. that's 5 now.


 You know, at first I thought (just reading here) that maybe she had just opened multiple bags because there were multiple things she really wanted. I've had 2 bags open at a time, myself, because I had one bag open then more things I just had to have popped up (and I traded fairly with others and paid for both bags, btw.). But then I looked at the news feed and wow, that's just ridiculous. What exactly are you gaining by trading the free bonuses for expensive items? Do you not realize they're going to make you pay for the bags, so you're just screwing yourself?! You're going to feel like an idiot when you have to pay $55 bucks for 5 Redken samples...


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, I wish I could have 3 at once. But I still think trading with yourself is wrong.

Since I last posted she's opened two more. It's hard for me to fathom paying for 17 bags, I feel a bit sorry for her now and wish I could warn her. Either way, I think I'll be away from the newsfeed today.


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a feeling she might intend to resale her items to make a profit.


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a feeling she might intend to resale her items to make a profit.


 ooh got ya. the funny thing is you can find alot of lbb items on major sale elsewhere. Even though I know I can find Betsey for 15-30 if I just pay 20 more I get way more stuff and it's fun Hope she does here research and isn't SOL...she has to know she can't cancel that many bags after trading with herself. Just thinking about how that would work makes my head spin..funny thing is I have no clue still who this "she" is


----------



## teegardenbr (Jul 5, 2012)

31 active and trading Emily Flints. Seriously hope she has to buy all 31....


----------



## Delicia (Jul 5, 2012)

By any chance does anyone still have the silver BCBGeneration Bow Bracelet for trade?


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 31 active and trading Emily Flints. Seriously hope she has to buy all 31....


 Whoa!!  That's like 1550 bucks..holy crap.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

Can you imagine how much fun one could have with 31 bags? Should be able to get everything you'd want from the gallery


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you imagine how much fun one could have with 31 bags? Should be able to get everything you'd want from the gallery


 Can you imagine how much time she wasted creating 31 emails/accounts lol. And logging on back and forth to each one?


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you imagine how much time she wasted creating 31 emails/accounts lol. And logging on back and forth to each one?


 actually, 31 in one day would be completely overwhelming for me.  I am jealous that she can do it, but in practice I'd go completely crazy. Now opening 31 bags over a week or two without the full weeks of trading obviously. . . 

but 31 accounts, I hope she has to pay for all of it, but I can't imagine anyone being able to afford to throw away money like that.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 5, 2012)

Did you notice they extended the trading time for bags open last night?  I had a bag that should have closed over night, but I just logged in at noon (CST) and it still has 14 hours left.  Maybe they did that to counteract the Emilie bag hogging situation.


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 5, 2012)

Wellllllll I had really good luck trading on my very first day but now I am stuck with 3 Redken products, the wine opener, and the tribal eye pencil - any ideas on the best way to turn this into something useful?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you notice they extended the trading time for bags open last night?  I had a bag that should have closed over night, but I just logged in at noon (CST) and it still has 14 hours left.  Maybe they did that to counteract the Emilie bag hogging situation.


I would think it's more based on the holiday and the fact that customer service wasn't open, but if it is because of her then that's kind of a weird way to deal with it as I think she'll be messing up the trading system for the entire week. I would just close all of her accounts.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wellllllll I had really good luck trading on my very first day but now I am stuck with 3 Redken products, the wine opener, and the tribal eye pencil - any ideas on the best way to turn this into something useful?


Is that all you have in your bag? If those are just your hard to trade items I would recommend pairing them together for a necklace (link the briannefaye,) the bcbg bow bracelet or the mermaid earrings.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wellllllll I had really good luck trading on my very first day but now I am stuck with 3 Redken products, the wine opener, and the tribal eye pencil - any ideas on the best way to turn this into something useful?


 I think/hope I found you, if you have the surname of Day. If so, nice bag. I think you could have made that trade with one of the redken products. But, it looks like you shipped, so if time was running out and you really didn't want that stuff, good job.

 If your last name isn't Day, and that is all you have I would call customer service and ask to cancel your bag. Then read over the threads at people's strategies and try again.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

I feel bad for redken. I wonder if they thought everyone would get at least one sample, and it would raise the word of mouth and excited people. Now some of us have gotten rid of ours and won't try anything new. I don't know about you guys, but each time I see I have a new offer I'm like "not another redken trade." After so many trades that has to sink in for some people that redken = bad. Not so great for the brand. Or the comments on the items that are something like "I want a 2 item trade and NOT the free samples." Which, aren't free at most salons. I've bought some of the travel redkin products, which are what the photos on lbb are. While not worth $10 some have been $5 or $6. But I digress. . .

I wish they would have done the redken promotion differently. I don't think they should have been tradable at all. I think it was nice that we can trade for the one we want, but it's slowing down trading. It would have been nice for them to let us choose from a popup menu, like sephora, or just include a sample or two.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel bad for redken. I wonder if they thought everyone would get at least one sample, and it would raise the word of mouth and excited people. Now some of us have gotten rid of ours and won't try anything new. I don't know about you guys, but each time I see I have a new offer I'm like "not another redken trade." After so many trades that has to sink in for some people that redken = bad. Not so great for the brand. Or the comments on the items that are something like "I want a 2 item trade and NOT the free samples." Which, aren't free at most salons. I've bought some of the travel redkin products, which are what the photos on lbb are. While not worth $10 some have been $5 or $6. But I digress. . .
> 
> I wish they would have done the redken promotion differently. I don't think they should have been tradable at all. I think it was nice that we can trade for the one we want, but it's slowing down trading. It would have been nice for them to let us choose from a popup menu, like sephora, or just include a sample or two.


That would have been way better! If redken had gone for Birchbox instead of LBB I think a lot of people would have been excited to try their items. I think if LBB had gone for a company like twistband or baublebar, or provided sample _kits_ of something like dior mascaras or kits of multiple hairor makeup samples (with multiple companies to try, like a mini Birchbox for your LBB!) everyone would have gone nuts over them instead of saying "NO REDKEN!"


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone want to trade for a yellow freestyle watch?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

Phew, that was fun but I'm glad it's over.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Phew, that was fun but I'm glad it's over.


 *drool*


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *drool*


 I will be going stir crazy waiting for it to get here!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Phew, that was fun but I'm glad it's over.


 You ladies are amazing, I do _not_ know how you get such crazy bags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you keep yours for a full week?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You ladies are amazing, I do _not_ know how you get such crazy bags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you keep yours for a full week?


 I had 22 hours left. Once I got the R&amp;Em duffle that I had been trying over and over for, I shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MannaChristina (Jul 5, 2012)

wow! did you have any exchange items in your bag? idk how you could trade to get so much! omg. share your secrets lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! did you have any exchange items in your bag? idk how you could trade to get so much! omg. share your secrets lol.


 I opened with the silver balls so I think they gave me 4 or 5 items to start with, I got to use 1 of my referral items, 1 coupon code item, and 3 exchanged items. But it was half crap. The referral item and coupon code item gave me two neon bangles. I essentially traded my ass off lol.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 5, 2012)

Really, I have no idea how they do it.  I have an $98 bag and a $88 bag and I am pretty pleased.  I don't know how people manage to trade for 12 things.  I end up with 3 or 4 MAX, sometimes 2


----------



## HeatherBell (Jul 5, 2012)

I just received my Gorjana Calvin necklace and it is so long! The website said 16 inches but it is really more like 32 inches. I still like the necklace but I know I won't get as much wear out of it as I would if it was shorter. I emailed customer service about it, I wonder what they will do...I'm pretty disappointed because it was my main item.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Gorjana Calvin necklace and it is so long! The website said 16 inches but it is really more like 32 inches. I still like the necklace but I know I won't get as much wear out of it as I would if it was shorter. I emailed customer service about it, I wonder what they will do...I'm pretty disappointed because it was my mail item.


 That's so weird. I had that necklace in my last bag for the entire duration of my trading period because it said 32" or something like that in the description. Then on the last day I look again and they had changed it to 16" so I traded it away. Had I known it was long I would have kept it!


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think/hope I found you, if you have the surname of Day. If so, nice bag. I think you could have made that trade with one of the redken products. But, it looks like you shipped, so if time was running out and you really didn't want that stuff, good job.
> ...


 That was me! I shipped because I didn't think I could do better with what I had and the constant influx of Redken products offered for trade was getting tiresome. I ended up with a bag where I really loved everything (at least on the screen, hopefully in person, too)! I'm still learning what people will want to trade and what I should really say away from by watching the news to see what trades for what. I had the Klout perk for this one so I can't expect my next bag to be quite so great but I am looking forward to trying again - thanks for taking the time to find me and look at my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Is the Klout perk still available?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Klout perk still available?


 whats that?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Klout perk still available?


 http://klout.com/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag  It says the perk is closed.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 5, 2012)

Also, does anyone know if those badges mean anything?  Like something free, I mean?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, does anyone know if those badges mean anything?  Like something free, I mean?


 It doesn't seem like it.  They keep giving me badges that I haven't really earned.  Like so many makeup items or being a member for 6 months.  Yes, I've had 6_ bags, _but I only signed up last month - lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://klout.com/perk/LittleBlackBag/LittleBlackBag  It says the perk is closed.


 Thanks.  That's too bad though.  I really wish I could have used that.  It seems that llb doesn't have very many discount codes out there (other than referral credits).


----------



## VintageSpade (Jul 5, 2012)

As dismal as trading has been I think I'm going to avoid LBB for awhile. Between the trade snobs (oh no!! Someone offered Nail polish or my dear necklace) and no one wanting to trade for anything less then a multiple item offer I fear the basic spirit of it is gone. It's extremely frustrating.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As dismal as trading has been I think I'm going to avoid LBB for awhile. Between the trade snobs (oh no!! Someone offered Nail polish or my dear necklace) and no one wanting to trade for anything less then a multiple item offer I fear the basic spirit of it is gone. It's extremely frustrating.


 It's seeming to go in cycles depending on what part of the month it is. Multiple item offers don't seem to cut it most of the time anymore either, unless its +10 or more even if the item isn't high demand.

I'm getting more frustrated with each bag, but it's saving me money in the long run since we're on a stricter budget since I was layed off. So I'm trying to look at it as part of the cost of the good deal. The Redken seems to be killing it more for me this time. I honestly don't mind if someone makes a trade with them, and have accepted them several times. Actually, it seems like the value everyone willing to trade with the redken is placing on it is about $10 a bottle so that's a plus side. But a bonus sample for something "worth" 50 is a bit frustrating. Sorry if that places me in the trade snobs.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As dismal as trading has been I think I'm going to avoid LBB for awhile. Between the trade snobs (oh no!! Someone offered Nail polish or my dear necklace) and no one wanting to trade for anything less then a multiple item offer I fear the basic spirit of it is gone. It's extremely frustrating.


 I am sick of the trade snobbery, so I get where you're coming from, but I really liked the "wild card" redken aspect this month. I took a bunch of trades with a random hair item added to a "meh" product and have been able to get a lot of mileage from those. And I'm also glad I decided to look up the NCLA nail wraps, bc I'm actually kind of into them now and want to try a couple of packs.

http://www.shopncla.com/collections/nail-wrap

I think this has been a good promo for Redken (maybe that's an unpopular opinion...) when you think about it, they know exactly which of their products people are most interested in based on sending out 1,000 samples or so. We also know exactly which products they carry in their line...that's a lot of exposure.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually, 31 in one day would be completely overwhelming for me.  I am jealous that she can do it, but in practice I'd go completely crazy. Now opening 31 bags over a week or two without the full weeks of trading obviously. . .
> 
> but 31 accounts, I hope she has to pay for all of it, but I can't imagine anyone being able to afford to throw away money like that.


 Looks like all of her bags have 'poofed' .... sooo I wonder if LBB shut her down?  Or if she shipped them all.   Crazy!!  

EDIT:  I see on the Facebook page LBB closed all of her bags.  How dumb can people be??


----------



## bloo (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupMashup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like all of her bags have 'poofed' .... sooo I wonder if LBB shut her down?  Or if she shipped them all.   Crazy!!


 LBB posted on their facebook this morning saying that the system is set up to not ship these kinds of bags and that they will be canceling all of them and contacting her to tell her how trading works.


----------



## MannaChristina (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi guys!!! I wanted to say that the Michael Marcus blush is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. Sooo pigmented, better than any other blush I own. The quality is outstanding, I can't wait to try their other products. I hope you aren't discouraged when you see MM offers, or a MM item in your bag... It isn't just a piece of crap, lol. Tomorrow i'll post a FOTD wearing it, I only need the tiniest bit for both cheeks. Love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys!!! I wanted to say that the Michael Marcus blush is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. Sooo pigmented, better than any other blush I own. The quality is outstanding, I can't wait to try their other products. I hope you aren't discouraged when you see MM offers, or a MM item in your bag... It isn't just a piece of crap, lol. Tomorrow i'll post a FOTD wearing it, I only need the tiniest bit for both cheeks. Love it!


 I'll admit that I've always been pretty blah about Michael Marcus offers, but I've seen enough people say the same thing as you now that I kind of want to try the blush and shadows! If I weren't going for an all Cargo bag this time, I'd be trying to get my hands on some...


----------



## VintageSpade (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep, I've said before that MM is really nice quality I love them. This is my third month and fourth? Fifth? Bag, the trading is always challenging and that's fun but the last bag I had was like trying to pull teeth getting trades and talking to friends who are also LBB users it's just getting too muddied down. I have some item exchanges coming so I'll be back but I am definitely not as into it as before.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 5, 2012)

I canÂ´t believe someone just offerred me 3 free redken samples for a $98 bag  What is that?


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 6, 2012)

I've had quite a few one free item trade offers for my $78 red tote. Now that drives me nuts. I don't mind them on lower priced items but on a $78 item it makes me think they're actually hoping I make a mistake and hit accept by accident because who in their right mind would take a $0 for $78 trade.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to the Redken stock being depleted so we can stop seeing it constantly.  I'm glad we could trade it away because I would never use it.  Strangely, although I put out a bunch of trade offers for an item plus the Redken as a deal-sweetener just to get it out of my bag, the one that was accepted was one where I offered up just the Redken and got nail wraps in exchange (and then I flipped the wraps for a bright blue polish, so that was groovy.  I love blue nail polish, and I don't have anything like this particular one in my collection).  

(It kind of also seems like an experiment, like that guy that turned a red paperclip into a house:  If we give someone a free can/bottle/tube of hair product, what will they end up with after a week of trading?  The problem here is that *everyone* got the equivalent of a red paperclip, so it wasn't as interesting or exciting to play with that extra item.  It would be neat if they did this again with something I actually care about -- shower gel, body butter, etc. -- so I could see how much "free" stuff I could collect in one bag via LBB trading with people who offered a real item plus the freebie for a swap just to get it out of their bag.  I'm just curious about that.)


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone received the Lydell NYC small drop earrings? I'm kind of on the fence about them. They're so pretty but I can't tell if the stone is just glued in or not.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

EEEEEE!!!! The turquoise Nila Anthony Doctor Bag is back!!!


----------



## VintageSpade (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received the Lydell NYC small drop earrings? I'm kind of on the fence about them. They're so pretty but I can't tell if the stone is just glued in or not.


 I've seen them on youtube a lot, they are bigger then they look on there and look okay but I'd bet they are glued.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEEEE!!!! The turquoise Nila Anthony Doctor Bag is back!!!


 That could be the item that makes me cave and get in on this. I love the that color, I'm supposed to be on a spending ban tho....... lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I promised myself that I wouldn't get any more for at least a month...but I was so sad I missed that bag before....lol


 I have no willpower I finally gave in....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

Shipped this guy today:





Sold my soul for that quad (my fifth one from LBB!) and the beach bag beauty set...but achieved my goal of an all Cargo bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angielala (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I promised myself that I wouldn't get any more for at least a month...but I was so sad I missed that bag before....lol


 I promised myself to get only ONE bag this month too because I got 3 last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also limited myself to get only one purse in this bag and tried to get more earrings and necklaces.  But now I might need to break this rule.  I want the nila anthony purse!!!!!!


----------



## lorizav (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my BCBG Ribbon watch today in grey and I love it.  Put it on immediately and got compliments.  also snagged a few bracelets for gifts.  So really what I am doing is birthday and Christmas shopping.  That makes it ok right?


----------



## lorizav (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, just shipped my bag and am trying not to immediately open up another.  I wish there were some kind of service like this for men, does anybody know of any?  Would love to get hubby some gifts this way.


----------



## TonyaK (Jul 6, 2012)

Trading just ended on my July bag. I'm extremely happy with what I got this month. I started with the floral necklace and kept it. I can't remember what the two items were that they picked out for me, but I used the glitterpick code and got some nail wraps. Then when my sister closed her bag, I got some $12 tassel earrings for the referral. Here's what I ended up with:


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading just ended on my July bag. I'm extremely happy with what I got this month. I started with the floral necklace and kept it. I can't remember what the two items were that they picked out for me, but I used the glitterpick code and got some nail wraps. Then when my sister closed her bag, I got some $12 tassel earrings for the referral. Here's what I ended up with:


 Cute! What were the offers like for the floral necklace? I'm hoping I can trade for it without losing my soul.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 6, 2012)

oooo that mosaic hobo that just came up is so cute, I'm pretty much obsessed! I don't know the heck I'm going to be able to get it into into my bag but I'm trading my butt off here...


----------



## TonyaK (Jul 6, 2012)

When I first opened my bag only one other person had the necklace so, the offers were crazy, but by the time I closed they weren't so good anymore. You could probably get it for a nice $70 offer. Depends on how much the person who has it likes it. I wasn't giving mine up for anything. It's my favorite thing in the gallery.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 6, 2012)

I am DYING for the blue Juko studded bracelet!! I have the green studded one and yellow double wrapped to trade. If anyone is interested!


----------



## bloo (Jul 6, 2012)

Really excited about this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just closed it with 4 days left.


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 7, 2012)

My very first LBB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a Klout perk so that helped a lot. I love it all!


----------



## angielala (Jul 7, 2012)

Items in My Bag (7)





Kenneth Jay Lane

Crystal Owl Necklace
$ 75
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Kikkerland

Hot Stuff Morph Mug
$ 10
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Big Buddha

Color Block Clutch Wallet
$ 65
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




Robert Rose

Pendant &amp; Beaded Bracelet
$ 16
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




All the Rage

Enamel Tile Drop Necklace
$ 32
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




CZ by Kenneth Jay Lane

Crystal Stud on Small Hoop
$ 59
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Steve Madden

Oval Cat Eye Sunglasses
$ 36
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Angela Kwan BAG OVERVIEW
7
Products
$293
Total Retail
-$50
Your Cost
 
$243
Dollars Saved


























































































This is what I have with 1 day 13 hours left.  I am debating if I want to try to trade the sunglasses, all the rage necklace, and robert rose necklace for a purse, possibly nila anthony color block belted purse.  What do you guys think?  I am really happy with what I have right now, like to a point where I could just hit "ship my bag" and I won't regret it.  But I kinda want a purse too!!!!  BUT I got two purses in my last bag which closed last week.  Urghhh see what LBB can do to you?  Lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been dying to get the bcbgeneration yellow and printed clutch all week and no one's been taking my offers. There's only four left active and I only have two days left to trade. Anyone know what it would take to get one? I was about to drive 45 minutes to buy one after tracking it down at the closest in stock store, lol. But then I felt kind of nuts when I could still get it here. Any ideas?


----------



## angielala (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ill trade you the glasses for a set of bangles the ben amun one if you want. I also have robert rose funky pendant collar. Maybe for the ATR necklace? http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/98991 is my profile if you want to look at my stuff


 Sorry I don't want any bangles.  As a matter of fact, I have been staying away from all bangles the whole time.  Nice bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't want any bangles.  As a matter of fact, I have been staying away from all bangles the whole time.  Nice bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! Ive been trying to trade the bangles and necklace to get a bcbg pink tote, but no one has accepted.


----------



## Bmunny84 (Jul 7, 2012)

Aghh I tried to resist this service for as long as I could but when i saw that nila Anthony mosaic bag- I had to try it! Now I don't know what to do with the trading, lol wish me luck!


----------



## MicheleB (Jul 7, 2012)

I have 20 hours left on my bag...anyone know what people are giving up their street level pocket totes for?


----------



## Teavilla (Jul 7, 2012)

Just opened my first little black bag...does anyone know of any promo codes?

Also, I have a pair of earrings in my bag but I don't even have my ears pierced. So far I have received bad offers (like a wine opener and Redken samples). They're the Carol Dauplaise Double Hammered Hoop if anyone is interested.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 20 hours left on my bag...anyone know what people are giving up their street level pocket totes for?


I've been trying to get the black one it's only open in 9 bags so far I've offered a Urban Expressions Mariel Cross body Bag the yellow and blue and the Lydell NYC Disk necklace but no bites yet


----------



## geniabeme (Jul 7, 2012)

It seems like trading is getting harder now a days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like trading is getting harder now a days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It seems so much harder and the offers recieved are ridiculous. I dont understand the thought process behind sending me multiple trade offers for a 120 necklace in exchange for a free hairspray. seriously?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems so much harder and the offers received are ridiculous. I don't understand the thought process behind sending me multiple trade offers for a 120 necklace in exchange for a free hairspray. seriously?


 I've noticed that a lot too on my doctor bag, it's the one item I'm for sure keeping too so nothing will sway me on that especially not 4 bottles of hairspray... lol


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

Trading does seem harder. Maybe with more of each item people don't think they need to try as hard to get an item. One girl offered me her anit snap on my big buddha tote, so I went to look at her bag. She had the yellow one already so I just put out my redken item for hers as a point to say hey would you trade yours for a redken item? No? Then don't expect anyone else to trade theirs for yours. Sorry if anyone else had the yellow. It wasn't a serious offer as stated, but it was only up for a couple hours anyways. I also was getting tired of the even some of the 2fors with just one in it. It was ok when i saw a 2for with the second item being within $10 for the item they wanted. But even offering me a 20 something jewelry piece with a redken item for my $80 bag was a bit sad. I honestly had no problem with people offering them for my &lt;20 items and I did the same. I did have 2 bags during the redken offer and i did keep 2 total. They are a good company and I wanted to try some of their products, but maybe they could have added them on a different way. 

I did close this bag 4 days early because trading just is tougher and not as fun. Of course everyone wants the good items and even with different tastes there are just so items that no one wants. The return credit really did help out my bag.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 7, 2012)

I want to open a bad so badly, but it keeps giving me really bad items with the bag.

Also, I hate that when you return an item it NEVER is the same price point as the item you sent back.

I think if I sent a necklace back I would like a necklace back in return not a beauty product.

Has anyone received the Nila Anthony Doctor Bag in either the Salmon or Turquoise?

Did you like it?

Thanks!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 20 hours left on my bag...anyone know what people are giving up their street level pocket totes for?


 Last week I had to use $109 worth of stuff to get it. A few days later the best offers were in the 90's, so I'd imagine it's still in the 70's or higher


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to open a bad so badly, but it keeps giving me really bad items with the bag.
> 
> ...


 My last return credit or well because my bag was damage, was the $72 or $74? Street Level Buckle Satchel and I got a $78 BCBG bag. I know it doesn't always work like that, tho if I picked a different starting item it was giving me an $80 Fydelity bag.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My last return credit or well because my bag was damage, was the $72 or $74? Street Level Buckle Satchel and I got a $78 BCBG bag. I know it doesn't always work like that, tho if I picked a different starting item it was giving me an $80 Fydelity bag.


 do you still have that bag? the bcbg one?


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you still have that bag? the bcbg one?


 No. I took a 2for offer on it the other day and closed my bag last night. Honestly it wasn't getting great offers which is surprising for the brand and that it was one of those glittery clutches. The offer I took had the $38 clutch (which was the only offer that had more than one item and some sort of bag) and a CD $30 necklace. That was seriously the best offer I got unless you had different tastes and wanted to go down a few $ for a different bag. I tried offering it for bags in the same price range I liked more and no one took it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No. I took a 2for offer on it the other day and closed my bag last night. Honestly it wasn't getting great offers which is surprising for the brand and that it was one of those glittery clutches. The offer I took had the $38 clutch (which was the only offer that had more than one item and some sort of bag) and a CD $30 necklace. That was seriously the best offer I got unless you had different tastes and wanted to go down a few $ for a different bag. I tried offering it for bags in the same price range I liked more and no one took it.


 ive been trying so hard to get that bag, I offered evenn over the value of the bag and no one took it. so I gave up. But i still really want it.


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2225/bcbgeneration-glitzy-foldover-clutch

This was the bag that I had and I wasn't seeing any really amazing offers. Maybe I had it when you gave up or before your crazy offers? Or maybe you were thinking of a different bag.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 7, 2012)

LOOKIE WHAT I FOUND!!! ncLA piccys. I'm so torn on what polish I want this time. I'm trying to collect them all. Every single color they have is gorgeous. I love the two I already own so much.

http://candycoatedtips.blogspot.com/2012/02/ncla-nail-lacquer-swatches-and-review.html


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOOKIE WHAT I FOUND!!! ncLA piccys. I'm so torn on what polish I want this time. I'm trying to collect them all. Every single color they have is gorgeous. I love the two I already own so much.
> 
> http://candycoatedtips.blogspot.com/2012/02/ncla-nail-lacquer-swatches-and-review.html


 So jealous you got mullholland maneater a bit ago. I got it two bags ago but traded it up to something else I wanted. The last bag the only NCLA polish I could get was downtown dollface, which isn't as appealing and actually someone gave me a 2for of mm polish and a redken item. Not much but it was a 2for on a color I wasn't in love with. I also got LAX Jet Setter in my last bag, but I already had it so I traded it away as well. I own about 6 of them right now and love them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So jealous you got mullholland maneater a bit ago. I got it two bags ago but traded it up to something else I wanted. The last bag the only NCLA polish I could get was downtown dollface, which isn't as appealing and actually someone gave me a 2for of mm polish and a redken item. Not much but it was a 2for on a color I wasn't in love with. I also got LAX Jet Setter in my last bag, but I already had it so I traded it away as well. I own about 6 of them right now and love them.


 I'm pondering trading it for Venice Beach Vixen. It's such a hard decision as I own nothing like either of those colors. Ahhh! Decisions! lol.


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pondering trading it for Venice Beach Vixen. It's such a hard decision as I own nothing like either of those colors. Ahhh! Decisions! lol.


 I love blue polish. It's the color I have the most of. So for me there is a chance that I have a color like either, but I don't think I have any dupes. I'm sure you would be good with either color.


----------



## Kelsey000 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just decided to trade my pink r&amp;em $88 bag for 2-3 item trade. I cancelled all offers so feel free to resubmit any offers you'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOOKIE WHAT I FOUND!!! ncLA piccys. I'm so torn on what polish I want this time. I'm trying to collect them all. Every single color they have is gorgeous. I love the two I already own so much.
> 
> http://candycoatedtips.blogspot.com/2012/02/ncla-nail-lacquer-swatches-and-review.html


OH MY GOODNESS. I'm so happy I got mulholland maneater, I didn't have a baby pink or a dark navy blue/purple polish so I grabbed them in this month's LBB! Super excited to try NCLA. I really love West Hollywood it-girl so I might pick that one up some day


----------



## daisybee (Jul 8, 2012)

I just joined Little Black Bag and I was wondering when the items are shipped?


----------



## bansheerin (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey I have a Big Buddha cross body in pink but I'd like to trade for a doctor bag or the Betsey Johnson bow ring and another item! - Erin Sweeny


----------



## bansheerin (Jul 8, 2012)

*big Buddha cross body


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Little Black Bag and I was wondering when the items are shipped?


 You have 7 days to trade any items your not in love with or you can click Ship My Bag if you happy with the items. You can find "Ship My Bag" on the top right in the My Bag section.


----------



## daisybee (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have 7 days to trade any items your not in love with or you can click Ship My Bag if you happy with the items. You can find "Ship My Bag" on the top right in the My Bag section.


 I had already clicked that but now I am just wondering when they ship it. Do they ship it the day after? Or is there a certain day they ship?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had already clicked that but now I am just wondering when they ship it. Do they ship it the day after? Or is there a certain day they ship?


 they usually ship within 1-2 business days.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had already clicked that but now I am just wondering when they ship it. Do they ship it the day after? Or is there a certain day they ship?


 It varies.  I've had things ship the next day, and I've had things ship a few days later.  They don't save everything up from a series of days and send it out on, say, every Tuesday or the 15th of every month, in case that's what you mean.

(And I can tell that there are quite a few people who just want a lariat necklace and don't care which color they get.  I have one of each, and I keep getting offers of the same item -- eyeshadow, bangle, lipgloss, earrings, etc. -- on both of them at the same time.  I traded way down to get the silver one, which was the one I really wanted, so I was fine with trading way down, especially since the item I traded away was a candle, and no one was accepting that in a trade.  I offered two nail polishes -- NCLA Mulholland Maneater and that bright blue MM polish, since I decided I really don't need more nail polish, plus Mulholland Maneater appears to be very close to Zoya Pinta, which I have worn every day this week -- and got the gold necklace in a matter of minutes.  It wasn't much of a trade down -- just a couple of dollars -- so I'm *still* surprised at how quickly that offer was accepted.  I would swap it back for two of the NCLA glitter polishes, though, or one of the scarves, but this closes in nine hours, so that's probably not going to happen.  I'll be tempted to open a second one if that doctor bag is available when this one closes.  Hell, I'm tempted to start a new bag on a different account right now, but I think I'll go to bed instead and let my subconscious decide whether to feature it in my dreams.  If it does, it is clearly Meant To Be, and I will be jumping on it as soon as this one is done.  If not, I don't *really* want it enough to shell out the cash for it.)


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! what do you want for that last necklace? the one with gold and beads?


 I'm sorry i saw this way to late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bmunny84 (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone have All the rage -neon glow bracelet &amp; Robert rose- Sunset stone stretch ring // and would want to trade them for Ali khan new York- Chain necklace with leaf , let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Jul 8, 2012)

LBB should start to offer some type of therapy for users who's bags are ending/ended. Mine will be done today and I am already starting to feel lost....


----------



## MicheleB (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bmunny84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have All the rage -neon glow bracelet &amp; Robert rose- Sunset stone stretch ring // and would want to trade them for Ali khan new York- Chain necklace with leaf , let me know


 Awww, I had been trying to get that necklace for days but my bag closed without it.  :*(


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB should start to offer some type of therapy for users who's bags are ending/ended. Mine will be done today and I am already starting to feel lost....


 exit counseling, lol


----------



## daisybee (Jul 8, 2012)

Would anyone like a Betsey Johnson Heart Key &amp; Lock Earrings? I don't have ear piercings so it is no use to me. Any trade offers?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would anyone like a Betsey Johnson Heart Key &amp; Lock Earrings? I don't have ear piercings so it is no use to me. Any trade off


 I would trade you the audrey table stickers, but thats kind of a low ball offer. I really want those earrings, but i havent been able to trade up... The only other thing i have are the yellow bangles.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would anyone like a Betsey Johnson Heart Key &amp; Lock Earrings? I don't have ear piercings so it is no use to me. Any trade offers?


 I've offered the Ali Khan color block necklace...it's all I really have in the midrange, p rice wise, at the moment.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 8, 2012)

I also have the Betsey Heart Key and Lock earrings. There are a few things I would like instead of them. If anyone has these things, I would love to trade for one of these, with a Redken product added as well, if possible!!!


Betsey Birds &amp; Polka Dots Cosmetic Set
Big Buddha Perforated Double Zip Wallet
Presh Friendship Bracelet Earrings
Betsey Wild Roses Wristlet


----------



## daisybee (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I already traded the earrings off and a necklace for a purse


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 8, 2012)

Willing to sell my soul I mean trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> R&amp;Em Leopard Tote in purple + Ali Khan New York  chain necklace with leaf or Tote + Ben Amun resin bangle set for the black Street Level large front pocket tote!

Also anyone know what people are taking for the Betsey Johnson bow ring?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2012)

My bag closes in &lt; half an hour and I have offers out on several of the Echo beach bags (swapping colors), one of the $32 braided bracelets (swapping green for fuchsia), and the $35 madden necklace (trading the green braided bracelet for it). In case you were contemplating a trade, these will expire soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

--Laura


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2012)

Trading ended! I'm pretty happy, and weirdly excited about the nail wraps now that I've seen them on the NCLA site.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone have a bcbg pink zig zag tote?


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 8, 2012)

My bag is ending within the hour, and I still have those Heart and Key earrings. There are a LOT of offers I have out for them. If you want them, get them now! :-D


----------



## MicheleB (Jul 8, 2012)

I sent you an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MicheleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I sent you an offer
> 
> 
> ...


 It's frozen right now, and won't let me in!

I'm really trying to get any of the little Betsey wristlets or cosmetic bags, the Sakroots iPad bag, the black Big Buddha wallet, or a different pair of Betsey earrings.

I think I've lost my chance, though. When it lets me back in, my time's gonna be up!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 8, 2012)

My bag is closing soon. I have two audrey table and chair stickers worth 40 each. let me know if you want to trade with me. Im looking for an item in the 70-80 range so I can trade for the bcbg bag. or if you want to do a single item trade let me know.


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 9, 2012)

I must be a horrible trader! I'm amazed at how amazing some people are at trading. They consistently get great deals, many times I watch as they get these deals on things I couldn't give away just a day or two earlier. Please, can someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong? Like that Ali khan leaf necklace you guys mentioned. I had it in my bag to start with, and couldn't get anyone to take a trade on it for days, so I ended up giving it away at way under for acrappy item. Now I just saw someone I always see with great deals just get betsey earrings and a redken for a wood necklace that was almost $10 less... And that same necklace I had a few days ago with offers turned down for days until I gave it away for nearly half price! I have to be doing something wrong. It can't be all timing, can it? Any help/ advice?


----------



## daisybee (Jul 9, 2012)

I hear that people can cancel their bags. For example, they open their bag and they don't like their items and they just cancel it. Is that possible? I would like to know how


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I must be a horrible trader! I'm amazed at how amazing some people are at trading. They consistently get great deals, many times I watch as they get these deals on things I couldn't give away just a day or two earlier. Please, can someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong? Like that Ali khan leaf necklace you guys mentioned. I had it in my bag to start with, and couldn't get anyone to take a trade on it for days, so I ended up giving it away at way under for acrappy item. Now I just saw someone I always see with great deals just get betsey earrings and a redken for a wood necklace that was almost $10 less... And that same necklace I had a few days ago with offers turned down for days until I gave it away for nearly half price! I have to be doing something wrong. It can't be all timing, can it? Any help/ advice?


 It does come down to timing for the most part.

I can't tell you how much this happens to me. Just keep going out there and offering trades for things slightly higher up than your item. If you have multiple items in your bag and a few are crappy then you're more likely to trade for a good item if you combine them. Divide for good items, repeat. Then put in for offers you really want. Problem is lately people rarely want to trade for anything other than a few select dream items. And if it's a trade and not above the value of what you're asking, you can forget it. 

The winds change quickly on what's in demand, just watch the feed. Hopefully the trading will go easier soon


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you. That sounds like a great way to do it... Which is not how I've been fumbling around! I did manage to pull together a bag I'm happy with at the very last minute, but I dropped about $50 in the process and couldn't get the items I was really working towards. Hopefully I'll love them when I see them, and I do love my main item, which I picked and never traded. But I made a HUGE mistake about ten minutes before it ended. I got one of those woven wallets I've wanted (and in the color that matched my favorite summer tote) and was thrilled even though it cost me $20... But made a huge mistake in my rush to trade at the end and hit that for the yellow betsey necklace. Before I could jump to delete the offer from my trade page, they accepted it. Which I should be happy because it's very nice (my niece's Christmas gift I think) but I REALLY wanted that darn wallet, lol. And how ungrateful am I, with it being a trade up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I almost cried though in my mad dash. But that was what made my bag seem very nice at the end after all! And now I just figured I'd 'glance' at the gallery to see what's new, and I'm already drooling over so many things I'm forgetting about the ones I missed this time. They really are evil, putting up so many gorgeous things the minute after my bag closed! So how many bags a month are too many? I kind of wish I kept resisting lbb now, because I may need a second job.


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Audiobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you. That sounds like a great way to do it... Which is not how I've been fumbling around! I did manage to pull together a bag I'm happy with at the very last minute, but I dropped about $50 in the process and couldn't get the items I was really working towards. Hopefully I'll love them when I see them, and I do love my main item, which I picked and never traded.
> 
> But I made a HUGE mistake about ten minutes before it ended. I got one of those woven wallets I've wanted (and in the color that matched my favorite summer tote) and was thrilled even though it cost me $20... But made a huge mistake in my rush to trade at the end and hit that for the yellow betsey necklace. Before I could jump to delete the offer from my trade page, they accepted it. Which I should be happy because it's very nice (my niece's Christmas gift I think) but I REALLY wanted that darn wallet, lol. And how ungrateful am I, with it being a trade up.
> ...


 That's funny because I think I am going to be in the same boat as you!!  I think I am going to have to get a second job also because have this new addiction and I can't stop!  My husband is really going to kill me.  I actually just opened up a new bag because I had to have that Big Buddha Hibiscus tote!  It is so cute!!  And the great thing is that I really like my other 2 items that I received also.  That never happens.  I usually end up with a mug or a nail wrap that I want to trade away immediately.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 9, 2012)

I can attest that it really is largely about luck and timing. My best, highest valued bag was obtained the week I was on vacation, because I had the time to really offer trades for EVERYTHING and keep my eye on the offers and snatch up the good ones. It takes a lot of work and time to really trade well, most of the time. That's why most of my bags are decent, 4 or 5 items, but rarely giant bags of wonder like some of these ladies manage. I work a lot, so LBB is just something I play with in my spare time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 9, 2012)

Sooo...there are a whole bunch of lbb things on ebay starting at like 99cents lol. Obviously its not guaranteed you'll get it for that price, and you don't get the joy of trading but...hahaha, it'll be cheaper. 

Full disclosure is that I was looking to see what was on there so I could list my stuff that still has tags on it. I have too much crap from my shortlived lbb addiction.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo...there are a whole bunch of lbb things on ebay starting at like 99cents lol. Obviously its not guaranteed you'll get it for that price, and you don't get the joy of trading but...hahaha, it'll be cheaper.
> 
> Full disclosure is that I was looking to see what was on there so I could list my stuff that still has tags on it. I have too much crap from my shortlived lbb addiction.


 Post pics! Maybe some of us want in on the goods!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Post pics! Maybe some of us want in on the goods!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, well I haven't finished listing, but a lot of the purses I received are going up....the BCBG wallet I got is going to be for sale, its the black one, and I'll probably list the matt and nat wallet I got too. I already put up a big buddha purse, a street level envelope clutch, and a sakroots wristlet. I had a terrible weekend and I think decluttering may make me feel better. 

Basically everything I have that still has tags on it is going up. I cannot deal with as much stuff as I have right now.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, well I haven't finished listing, but a lot of the purses I received are going up....the BCBG wallet I got is going to be for sale, its the black one, and I'll probably list the matt and nat wallet I got too. I already put up a big buddha purse, a street level envelope clutch, and a sakroots wristlet. I had a terrible weekend and I think decluttering may make me feel better.
> ...


 Sorry you had a terrible weekend. PMs are always open. *hugs*


----------



## bloo (Jul 9, 2012)

I caved and opened up yet another bag. I just closed my 2nd for this month on Friday. Which now I'm worried because it says it hasn't shipped and they took away the charge. Contacting them and I hope that one of my items isn't sold out.

Anyways. I basically opened up with this bag, though I had the ATR Jade necklace $22 and traded for the OMG ring. The ring reminds me of my favorite song, so while I do love the necklace I decided to go with the ring. I really can't bare to trade anything else and this might be the fastest I've closed a bag.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm loving the Steve Madden clutch. I am so tempted to do this, but never have before. Do they charge my card now, or at the end of the 7 days??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 9, 2012)

In loooove with that hibiscus tote, so I had to open another bag. BAD, self.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In loooove with that hibiscus tote, so I had to open another bag. BAD, self.


 lol you are so bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving the Steve Madden clutch. I am so tempted to do this, but never have before. Do they charge my card now, or at the end of the 7 days??


 They charge you whenever you hit ship your bag or when your time runs out at the end of the 7 days


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jul 9, 2012)

My final lbb for a while arrived the other day. I received the Mila Anthony studded crossbody, which is PERFECT and I super love. I also snagged the betsey lovebirds, which are so adorable! My third item was the jules smith vampire teeth bracelet, which I was surprised about. It was shown as gold on the website and seemed rather big, but it's actually a really nice gunmetal gray color and small and dainty.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not that I'm complaining, but someone just accepted to trade their ATR jade necklace for my stretch ring, and then went on to trade a couple more times down to a redken.  I guess she was just feeling really really generous and doing one of the "pay it forward" things.  I don't know, but again, I'm certainly not going to complain.  It doesn't make sense though because there are offers in the $30s for that $22 necklace.  Whoever you are, thank you!!

I kind of like it though.  I might just keep it.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, well I haven't finished listing, but a lot of the purses I received are going up....the BCBG wallet I got is going to be for sale, its the black one, and I'll probably list the matt and nat wallet I got too. I already put up a big buddha purse, a street level envelope clutch, and a sakroots wristlet. I had a terrible weekend and I think decluttering may make me feel better.
> ...


 
Ahhhh, i want the Matt &amp; Nat wallet!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to let you all know that I will be hosting a Google+ Hangout On Air to discuss Little Black Bag! I will give my stylist (http://www.littleblackbag.com/stylist/32/Megan+Elliott) and trading tips and it will be streamed live onto my website (LushtoBlush.com). It will then be posted to youtube. I can have up to 9 other people participate with me on air (unlimited viewers can watch) and I wanted to give everyone here at MUT first dibs! If you are interested in sharing the things you have gotten with everyone as well as how you got them (everyone could use more trading tips!) then please send me a PM and I will add you to the list.

If you aren't familiar with Google+ Hangout On Air, here is a video: http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/onair.html

Let me know if you're interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisybee (Jul 9, 2012)

oh my goodness, this is so addicting! i just opened my third bag this month...i need to control myself


----------



## Delicia (Jul 9, 2012)

I must be a horrible trader too haha.. I have 2 days to go on my bag and I haven't had a trade in about 3 days. I put a lot of work into sending out a lot of trades, but just unlucky I guess!

Loveee the look of the mosaic bag, but not sure I'm going to be getting up there in the next 2 days


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be a horrible trader too haha.. I have 2 days to go on my bag and I haven't had a trade in about 3 days. I put a lot of work into sending out a lot of trades, but just unlucky I guess!
> 
> Loveee the look of the mosaic bag, but not sure I'm going to be getting up there in the next 2 days


 Really, sometimes it's not about being a bad trader, it's just that sometimes, people like and want what they have! For some people, it's more about the game (trading and seeing how many items and how high the value can get) and for others it's about getting specific items and holding onto them. I'm a little of both, but I tend to hold onto things I really like. I'd rather have a 70 dollar bag I love than accept a 4 item 100 dollar trade consisting of things that I think are okay, you know? So I don't accept trades on some items unless the trade has items I like equally, regardless of value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shortstuff3533 (Jul 9, 2012)

Are there any coupon codes for existing subscribers? $55 after shipping seems a bit high  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can attest that it really is largely about luck and timing. My best, highest valued bag was obtained the week I was on vacation, because I had the time to really offer trades for EVERYTHING and keep my eye on the offers and snatch up the good ones. It takes a lot of work and time to really trade well, most of the time. That's why most of my bags are decent, 4 or 5 items, but rarely giant bags of wonder like some of these ladies manage. I work a lot, so LBB is just something I play with in my spare time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep--I am 39 wks pregnant and working part time from home before baby arrives. This time I didn't have any referrals, returns, perks, etc, and the bag was at $300 and 9 items by the time it closed. This was largely because I could check in periodically and screw around with trades with my feet up. Probably not doing an August bag bc with a newborn I'll be too wiped out to trade.


----------



## daisybee (Jul 9, 2012)

Opened 3 bags in 4 days. This is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to learn how to trade better

*What I got in my first little black bag:*




-Present Time Two Tone Picture Frame-Nila Anthony Color Block Belted Structure Bag

The bag was what made me open up my very first bag. I had the Redken bottle &amp; a necklace at first but I traded them away a few times until I ended up with the photo frame (not really a fan of it). But after seeing reviews stating the bag has a horrible smell and something about chemicals causing birth defects, etc, I made the decision to return everything and get a refund. I'm also pretty impatient and I didn't like waiting for trades.

*My second bag:*





- Big Buddha Color Block Crossbody- Miztique Woven Wallet Clutch

The reason I opened this second bag was because I wanted the clutch. I originally tried to get it during my first bag but it never happened. So this clutch prompted me to close my other bag so I can open a new one with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the crossbody from trading away a betsey johnson key and lock earring &amp; a necklace for it. This time, I actually waited a day and a half before I shipped everything. I was waiting for the new items to arrive and see if I liked anything and trade for it. But again, no one with the item I wanted traded for the item I traded so I made myself ship and open a new bag. 

*My third bag (the one I'm really happy about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*:





- Redken Forceful 23 Hairspray- BCBGeneration Color Block Shoulder Bag- BCBGeneration True Love Bracelet- Kikkerland Owl Laundry Bag

In case you guys haven't noticed, I'm really into bags and clutches. I chose the BCBG bag for my item and had trouble deciding which color I wanted until I finally chose the blue/yellow combo. Since I was going to return the nila anthony bag, that made me get the blue/yellow. If I didn't return the NA bag, I would have gotten the white/grey? color one. My open bag also had the BCBG bracelet and a necklace. I did not like the necklace so I traded it away a few times and finally decided to just get the owl laundry bag and hairspray. My favorite bag yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping they all arrive before I go on vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

So in the end, I end up with three little black bags LOL! But it's okay because I am returning one of them for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to stay away from LBB for a while ...


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 9, 2012)

Bag just finished. My lowest value bag (out of 6), but I'm still happy with it. Pink, gorjana, cargo, and a pair of earrings I couldn't get last bag.

I pretty much have all day to trade, but with all of the redken trades it has been difficult.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 10, 2012)

Either I am a terrible trader or people just don't want to trade with me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just acquired the 'ZAD diamond shaped earrings in gold and while I like them, I was really hoping to trade it, along with my Redken outshine 01 anti frizz for any of the following items for my little sister. She would be thrilled with any of these: all the rage tassel bracelet ($22), JUKO bamboo bangle in blue ($26), 'ZAD gold or silver hammered overlap cuff ($26), kenneth cole linear earrings ($24), a.v. max braided bracelet in green/blue or pink/silver ($32), robert rose gold teardrop earrings ($20), BCBG generation heart bracelet in gold or silver ($25). I realize these are all trade ups, but any takers?


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone received the Kenneth Cole New York Chain &amp; Bead Bracelet...its in yellow and green.

I have it in my bag but I would love to know if someone here has a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

I currently have All the Rage bead necklace that I finally got after trading...and so happy about it!

Once again LBB pictures do not do it justice 

http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7526


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Opened 3 bags in 4 days. This is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to learn how to trade better
> 
> ...


 Its okay...I believe this is my 4th bag (currently open) &amp; it just takes a bit to get better.

I know for sure I still need better skills but if you are happy with your bag no matter what the price of it is then thats all that matters.

I know my first bag only included 3 items but I loved them. Then second bag was amazing...getting a lot of us out of all my items.

The bag that I have right now I am loving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am trying not to get attached to the items but they are so pretty, I know that I want other items instead lol


----------



## BabyD0LL82 (Jul 10, 2012)

i'm glad to find a place where i'm not the only one addicted to LLB &lt;3 just wanted to say hi and i look forward to reading about your experiences with LLB.


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 10, 2012)

Can someone please clear something up for me??  Why do people open multiple bags and then trade with their self? 

I just saw a trade in the news feed that had a Nila Anthony Structure bag traded for a pair of $18 ZAD earrings and a $26 i phone case.  Then I realized it was the same person. 

This girl has to pay for both bags, right?  So what is the purpose?


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please clear something up for me??  Why do people open multiple bags and then trade with their self?
> 
> ...


 I saw that too!!! I was like oh man she got super lucky but then realized it was the same person.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear that people can cancel their bags. For example, they open their bag and they don't like their items and they just cancel it. Is that possible? I would like to know how


 I did this when I changed my mind about the item I chose first and I had just emailed them telling them if there is anyway to change my item because I accidentally picked the wrong one. It worked and they just resetted my bag. They also told me I could choose my item whenever I was ready which was good because I got to wait a bit and see what new items they would have.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Nila Anthony doctor bag comes with straps like for making it a backpack as well?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyD0LL82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm glad to find a place where i'm not the only one addicted to LLB &lt;3 just wanted to say hi and i look forward to reading about your experiences with LLB.


 Hi Babydoll! I am also new to LBB and I am obsessed!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, guys, I did it!! I opened my first bag. Question - some items says "Share this for a $25 item." Share it how? FB? Then how do I get the item? I am so confused!!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, guys, I did it!! I opened my first bag. Question - some items says "Share this for a $25 item." Share it how? FB? Then how do I get the item? I am so confused!!


 I can't figure that out either.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

I can see how this becomes an obsession... I really want to open a second bag (not to trade with myself!!)... do I need to use another email address to do that?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 10, 2012)

How long does it usually take for them to issue exchange credits after they receive the items back?  I am holding off opening another bag until they process my return, but I really want that hibiscus bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheloves (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it usually take for them to issue exchange credits after they receive the items back?  I am holding off opening another bag until they process my return, but I really want that hibiscus bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I sent back that Nica one that they had the wrong image up for because I wasn't a fan of the color and they credited me back in under a week and I live all the way across the country from them so in my estimate I figure they issue the return credit right when the item gets to their warehouse. It wasn't a long process, in fact it was so much faster than when I return things to my normal shopping sites.

My advice just from seeing the popularity of the previous hibiscus bag would be to go for it if you really want it because it might not be there when you get the exchange credit. The other one sold out within the day.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmm, I opened another account because I found a bag I REALLY love, but it won't let me click on it or open in (from other people's pages)... it won't even show up in my gallery!!


----------



## Becca8093 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, guys, I did it!! I opened my first bag. Question - some items says "Share this for a $25 item." Share it how? FB? Then how do I get the item? I am so confused!!


I sent them an email asking about this and I see that people are asking about it on their Facebook page which means we should all have an answer very soon. I think a lot of people want to know how this works as it seems impossible that everyone will get a $25 item just for sharing a single item from their page.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 10, 2012)

I think the sharing just means if we share it and are able to get a referral through it, we get the $25 credit?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm, I opened another account because I found a bag I REALLY love, but it won't let me click on it or open in (from other people's pages)... it won't even show up in my gallery!!


 It's probably because the item is sold out for new bags, but is still in other people's bags for trading.  You won't be able to access it until you have an open bag.

I did the same thing before too.  I had an open bag, saw some bags that i really loved so I closed my bag to open a new one, and then couldn't.  Other poster on MuT explained that the gallery you see when you have an open bag is different than the one you see when you are choosing your first item.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish they wouldn't do that. Booo!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeemckin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please clear something up for me??  Why do people open multiple bags and then trade with their self?
> 
> ...


 Trading with yourself in any way isn't allowed, even if you do buy both bags. Some people get away with it, but It's against their policy. Usually the cheaters get reported and their bags get cancelled.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually own two Big Buddha hibiscus bags IRL! One I got 2 years ago in brown and white when it was featured in a Lucky magazine ad and I fell in CRRRAAAZZZY love, and the other in blue and beige I got just last month. They are my fave bags. I highly recommend. I get a zillion compliments! I paid the full $90 for it the first time, after being on a waiting list for it because it sold out the first day or two it was available to buy.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

Is that All The Rage collar the same one from a few months ago that was small on many people here, or a different one?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they wouldn't do that. Booo!


 If they didn't do that, then there would be no trading...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually own two Big Buddha hibiscus bags IRL! One I got 2 years ago in brown and white when it was featured in a Lucky magazine ad and I fell in CRRRAAAZZZY love, and the other in blue and beige I got just last month. They are my fave bags. I highly recommend. I get a zillion compliments! I paid the full $90 for it the first time, after being on a waiting list for it because it sold out the first day or two it was available to buy.


 I have the gunmetal one in my bag and I am nooooot letting it go!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 10, 2012)

I loveeee the hibiscus in blue http://www.hsn.com/product_p-6577640_xp.aspx

P.S. the sydney clutch is on clearance for $35 http://www.hsn.com/product_p-6570044_xp.aspx


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loveeee the hibiscus in blue http://www.hsn.com/product_p-6577640_xp.aspx
> 
> P.S. the sydney clutch is on clearance for $35 http://www.hsn.com/product_p-6570044_xp.aspx


 My blue one is a tad different as it's in the hobo style. The first one I got (brown/white) is in the same style as that link/LBB. Out of the two, I prefer the hobo because I like how it feels on my shoulder and how it looks on, but both are all kinds of fabulous.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

My current bag, and currently loving everything except the Ben Amun Bangle Set.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My blue one is a tad different as it's in the hobo style. The first one I got (brown/white) is in the same style as that link/LBB. Out of the two, I prefer the hobo because I like how it feels on my shoulder and how it looks on, but both are all kinds of fabulous.


 I love hobo's. My boyfriend hates when I buy them because he says they look like water canteens lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's whats in mine. I've been doing a lot of trading... lol I know I don't need two doctor bags even if they are different colors... I'd like to trade the Salmon one for the Rose Gold Betsey Johnson bow ring + another jewelry item if anyone is interested or even another bag that is a bit bigger for traveling


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang two doctor bags! You did a great job trading!

And do not get trade your chunky necklace I found a better picture of them &amp; they look so beautiful.

I wish I could get both colors, here is the link: http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7526


----------



## daisybee (Jul 10, 2012)

how do you open the live chat bar on LBB? I closed it and now I can't find it anymore


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang two doctor bags! You did a great job trading!
> 
> ...


 I convinced myself I needed it in both colors but I just got off the phone with my sister and she talked some sense into me, lol

I saw that link last night and honestly that is what has made me keep it your so right the promo pics don't do it justice


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love hobo's. My boyfriend hates when I buy them because he says they look like water canteens lol.


 HAHAHAHAHA. I'll have to take a piccy of this one later.


----------



## maryissa (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Nila Anthony doctor bag comes with straps like for making it a backpack as well?


 Yep it does come with a strap. In the description it says 32" adjustable strap and it can convert to a backpack. I've seen a few open box videos when they first released the bag a couple months ago.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

hmm. Pondering offering up 4 really nice items for one of the hibiscus totes. I could always use a third color. LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

On both hibiscus totes the first photo and second photo are completely different bag styles. I own both and prefer the style in the second picture. I wonder which one it is?


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

I want that All the Rage jade necklace so bad... no one wants to let it go apparently. I don't blame them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that All the Rage jade necklace so bad... no one wants to let it go apparently. I don't blame them.


 I like it because it reminds me of Lana Lang's kryptonite necklace on the first couple seasons of Smallville. lol. I put in an offer with my gold/rose gold BCBGeneration True Love/Kiss Me earrings set. I only have a few hours left on my bag though so if they accept, they do, if not, I'm still stoked about my bag. I love everything in it.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I convinced myself I needed it in both colors but I just got off the phone with my sister and she talked some sense into me, lol
> 
> I saw that link last night and honestly that is what has made me keep it your so right the promo pics don't do it justice


 I had such a tough decision between the Salmon or Turquoise. Finally I went with the Salmon and I am loving the color so perfect for summer.

And i know it really doesn't, LBB doesn't have the best pictures. I have been trying  to find a picture of the Kenneth Color chain &amp; bead bracelet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that All the Rage jade necklace so bad... no one wants to let it go apparently. I don't blame them.


 Aw, I had it and traded it down because I hated it and no one would make or accept a decent offer...


----------



## seap3 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On both hibiscus totes the first photo and second photo are completely different bag styles. I own both and prefer the style in the second picture. I wonder which one it is?


 Thanks for pointing that out.  I think I actually prefer the way the 1st picture looks, but I'm not entirely sure.  I wish they were more careful with their pictures.  I did email them to find out though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2012)

So, one of the bags I had closed last week had 3 sold out items. SIGH. But, I got acceptable replacements! Now I'm getting:

Portolano Python wallet

Edward's Smile necklace (these two were in my original bag, the other 3 items are replacements)

Ali Khan skull ring

Betsey Johnson Hippo necklace

Betsey Johnson heart wristlet

The items that had sold out were the ZAD gold chain necklace (that pretty pink and blue and turquoise beaded one), a Shameless necklace, and the Disney Believe one, so for the most part, I am extremely happy with the replacements!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, one of the bags I had closed last week had 3 sold out items. SIGH. But, I got acceptable replacements! Now I'm getting:
> 
> ...


 Thats crazy that they are sold out of items. I am so afraid that will happen with one of my bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But your bag did sound pretty amazing specially that cute hippo necklace


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't wear my blue one with the extra strap, I took it off and it hangs like a hobo, it has two zippers on either side that I usually keep unzipped because I like how it looks. It's very pretty on. I really need to take a piccy. lol. If I find out it's that style within the next couple hours I will be putting out a 4 item offer. If it's the tote I'll probably pass, though it's still super tempting. I keep telling myself I own a zillion bags and TWO Big Buddha Hibiscus bags, I do not need another one. Of course, I tell my brain to shut up and that I do, in fact, need another one. I'm at war with myself. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

I put the trade out there. I hope I don't regret it. Come oooon picture #2! LMAO.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, done deal, I still traded up, money wise (by $7 or something like that, I think), even though I lost 4 items, BUT, those items were all hard to get and awesome, so I knew it would be snatched up. I will mourn my BCBG star bracelet, Disney Couture Mermaid earrings, and flowery sparkly ring.


----------



## MannaChristina (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL You traded with my cousin, finally got her hooked to LBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

The site is not working for me now! Did they block me because I can't stop?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site is not working for me now! Did they block me because I can't stop?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's down for me too.  I wondered the same thing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL You traded with my cousin, finally got her hooked to LBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


 
HAHAHA. How funny. It was a hard trade for me because those mermaid earrings, in particular, were difficult to get, at least it was at the time I got them. I hope she does well!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

I went to check my emails, after not looking at my LBB for the last 40 min or so and thought, "Why I haz no trade offers?" and then I noticed the site is down. I have only a few more hours. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MicheleB (Jul 10, 2012)

If anyone happens to want to trade the Robert Rose Hinged Elephant Bracelet...please let me know!  I'm Michele Brooks on the site.  We'll be BFF's forever and I'll think about getting your name tatted on my chest!

Ok, seriously...I really really really want this bracelet. Please keep me in mind!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought it was my internet that was slow &amp; was freaking out but I am happy that others are dealing with the same problem about the site.

I need to stop being so addictive to this website!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been googling, but I don't see anywhere online where I can see a picture of someone actually wearing the Large Floral Charm Necklace by RJ Graziano. Anyone else see one anywhere? I love it, and it's in my bag, but I am hoping for inspiration on what to wear it with.


----------



## rosekorime (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that All The Rage collar the same one from a few months ago that was small on many people here, or a different one?


 Yes it's the same one except branded under all the Rage instead of ZAD. I just bought the same collar in copper from Urban Outfitters but they branded it UO.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it's the same one except branded under all the Rage instead of ZAD. I just bought the same collar in copper from Urban Outfitters but they branded it UO.


 Thanks for answering! I was going to trade my BCBG earrings for it but since I sold my soul in a 4 item trade for the Big Buddha bag, I no longer have that option. LOL! I lovelove the copper one! That's the one I was pondering trading for.


----------



## bloo (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering! I was going to trade my BCBG earrings for it but since I sold my soul in a 4 item trade for the Big Buddha bag, I no longer have that option. LOL! I lovelove the copper one! That's the one I was pondering trading for.


 I've been thinking of going for the same one, but I'm still earlier in my bag and may hold out


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

I went ahead and shipped my bag. This is the tiniest LBB I've had in forever, but in the end that 4 item trade was worth it, I love that bag. Everything came up to a retail value of $262 and it's all things I love like crazy.

My starting bag was that rose gold cuff (never traded it, LOOOVES it), the mustard colored Miztique $38 woven wallet, that green and gold $18 Robert Rose stone stretch ring, and a Redken product.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and shipped my bag. This is the tiniest LBB I've had in forever, but in the end that 4 item trade was worth it, I love that bag. Everything came up to a retail value of $262 and it's all things I love like crazy.
> 
> My starting bag was that rose gold cuff (never traded it, LOOOVES it), the mustard colored Miztique $38 woven wallet, that green and gold $18 Robert Rose stone stretch ring, and a Redken product.


 That lbb is so pretttayyy &lt;3


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and shipped my bag. This is the tiniest LBB I've had in forever, but in the end that 4 item trade was worth it, I love that bag. Everything came up to a retail value of $262 and it's all things I love like crazy.
> 
> My starting bag was that rose gold cuff (never traded it, LOOOVES it), the mustard colored Miztique $38 woven wallet, that green and gold $18 Robert Rose stone stretch ring, and a Redken product.


 Ahhhh the bow ring!!! I've been trying so hard to get that, lucky girl!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That lbb is so pretttayyy &lt;3


 It's small, yet ample.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh the bow ring!!! I've been trying so hard to get that, lucky girl!


 Reading the measurements on LBB that bow is a decent size. I love Betsey jewelry a lot, I'm borderline obsessed. lol. It had some fantastic offers on it, well over it's price, it was crazy tempting and hard to not accept.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Reading the measurements on LBB that bow is a decent size. I love Betsey jewelry a lot, I'm borderline obsessed. lol. It had some fantastic offers on it, well over it's price, it was crazy tempting and hard to not accept.


 Woot I just picked it up in exchange for the starfish ring and the eagle ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You were not kidding about those offers on it i had 86 as soon as it was in my bag how crazy is that!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got a response back from lbb about the hibiscus tote.  The first picture is the correct one, and they are working to fix the pictures.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

To all you deux lux fans: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=23297609&amp;color=066&amp;navAction=jump&amp;itemdescription=true

urban outfitters has one of the sequined wristlets for $10!


----------



## Teavilla (Jul 10, 2012)

How long does it take to get your LBB? I got an email that it was shipped today and I was just wondering how many days it will take but the tracking number isn't working. I live in SE Texas btw.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and shipped my bag. This is the tiniest LBB I've had in forever, but in the end that 4 item trade was worth it, I love that bag. Everything came up to a retail value of $262 and it's all things I love like crazy.
> 
> My starting bag was that rose gold cuff (never traded it, LOOOVES it), the mustard colored Miztique $38 woven wallet, that green and gold $18 Robert Rose stone stretch ring, and a Redken product.


 Love this bag!!


----------



## rosekorime (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Teavilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take to get your LBB? I got an email that it was shipped today and I was just wondering how many days it will take but the tracking number isn't working. I live in SE Texas btw.


 Mine normally takes about a day after it's shipped from UPS but 2-3 days Fedex, I live in Southern California


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the Betsey quilted heart wristlet and I am looking for a 2 item trade! I am not too picky. If anyone has the mermaid earrings, I NEED them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisybee (Jul 10, 2012)

When you refer a friend and they open up a bag, you get an extra item in your own new open bag right? Or do you wait for the friend to click "ship bag" and then when you open up your own new bag, the item should appear?


----------



## MannaChristina (Jul 10, 2012)

look like this on...





huge much?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone have one of the skull rings? If so, what would you be willing to trade for?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MannaChristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh geez! Those are crazy huge!


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you refer a friend and they open up a bag, you get an extra item in your own new open bag right? Or do you wait for the friend to click "ship bag" and then when you open up your own new bag, the item should appear?


 I think it's when they ship. :/


----------



## daisybee (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's when they ship. :/


 ooh okay thank you ^___^

i guess i'll wait for my friend to ship before opening a new bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

My bag right now, I am loving it! If only I could trade the Betsey Johnson Wristlet for the Betsey Johnson Bow Ring...then it will be perfect! Crossing my fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angielala (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Teavilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take to get your LBB? I got an email that it was shipped today and I was just wondering how many days it will take but the tracking number isn't working. I live in SE Texas btw.


 I live in Houston, Tx and it usually takes about 5 business days after you get the tracking information.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maryissa*   Yep it does come with a strap. In the description it says 32" adjustable strap and it can convert to a backpack. I've seen a few open box videos when they first released the bag a couple months ago. 

Ok thanks, I was confused because I saw some girls on Youtube showing the bag but they said it did not come with straps but I did see in the description that it says it does.


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Trading with yourself in any way isn't allowed, even if you do buy both bags. Some people get away with it, but It's against their policy. Usually the cheaters get reported and their bags get cancelled.


 I realize that but, my question is---Why do people do it?  They have to pay for BOTH bags, right??  If you are buying both bags, what is the point?  You get one bag with nice things and one bag of crap.  So what's the point?


----------



## stellakangaroo (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a BCBGeneration gold heart bracelet in my bag and I would like to trade it for something else since I don't wear bracelets that much, any traders?


----------



## denise89 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellakangaroo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a BCBGeneration gold heart bracelet in my bag and I would like to trade it for something else since I don't wear bracelets that much, any traders?


 I've been wanting that bracelet!! I'm willing to trade but I have to open a bag first lol. I'm going to do it tonight. How can I find you?


----------



## stellakangaroo (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wanting that bracelet!! I'm willing to trade but I have to open a bag first lol. I'm going to do it tonight. How can I find you?


name: stella kang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if theres any coupon codes out right now for LBB?


----------



## VivGee (Jul 11, 2012)

> I have a BCBGeneration gold heart bracelet in my bag and I would like to trade it for something else since I don't wear bracelets that much, any traders?


 You don't want one of the 95 offers currently on it?


----------



## VivGee (Jul 11, 2012)

> I want that All the Rage jade necklace so bad... no one wants to let it go apparently. I don't blame them.


 Were you still interested in this? I have a pending offer. What's your LBB name and what were you looking to trade?


----------



## VivGee (Jul 11, 2012)

> It's small, yet ample.Â :icon_chee


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel like I am NEVER going to get my mermaid earrings!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I am NEVER going to get my mermaid earrings!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just saw it go for a penguin iPhone case, of all things! lol. I traded down a Cargo blush when I got mine. I'm still mourning the loss of them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just saw it go for a penguin iPhone case, of all things! lol. I traded down a Cargo blush when I got mine. I'm still mourning the loss of them.


 Seriously... and the girl that traded them is trying SO hard to get my Betsey wristlet. She should have kept them. I would have accepted in a heartbeat!


----------



## VivGee (Jul 11, 2012)

> Seriously... and the girl that traded them is trying SO hard to get my Betsey wristlet. She should have kept them. I would have accepted in a heartbeat!


 I had them in for the wristlet. But then I looked at it closely and it doesn't have any inside pockets or card slots. So I cancelled. Ill stick with my mystique. Good luck though.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had them in for the wristlet. But then I looked at it closely and it doesn't have any inside pockets or card slots. So I cancelled. Ill stick with my mystique. Good luck though.


That was you!! I was just about to accept it and it was gone! Lol!

No worries. I have 5 days left to get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VivGee (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Teavilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh! 3rd bag of the month due to that danged fabulous Madden straw and wooden clutch. And I am dying for the All the rage jade necklace. I'm LeggyMeggy on there too so holler at me if you see anything of mine that you would like to trade for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Delicia (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Betsey quilted heart wristlet and I am looking for a 2 item trade! I am not too picky. If anyone has the mermaid earrings, I NEED them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you still have this, I'd looove it... I've offered up the pink Zara Terez bow belt and the starfish ring, they've really all I've got left after a soul stealing clutch earlier on. My bag closes in a few hours.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Closed both my bags this morning, opened another, and may open yet another. SO MUCH STUFF! I WANT IT ALL!


----------



## bloo (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Closed both my bags this morning, opened another, and may open yet another. SO MUCH STUFF! I WANT IT ALL!


 Be sure to post pics when you get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm on my 4th bag this month...


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, I opened two more bags this morning. RIDICULOUS. Cutting myself off after this, for sure. I got some birthday money, which is why I allowed myself to indulge a little - I do need purses and accessories. I'm hopeless with that kind of thing. I didn't end up with more than 3 in my first two bags, which is ok, and I may not with my current ones. It's ok, as long as I get things I love and will actually use!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd for July already. I had 4 last month, and 3 the month before. Seeeriously, self, you cannot afford this! Quit it!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I have the Big Buddha Gunmetal Hibiscus Tote in my bag, not sure I am too crazy about it.  Anyone want to trade me?  Things I love : R&amp;EM totes, Eiffel Tower Necklace, BCBG metal bracelets (especially True &lt;3 ones!), any wallets, Nila Anthony Mosaic Hobo Bag + small item.  It is getting crazy offers of like $114 for it, but nothing I want much. 

Love that Eiffel Tower necklace but no one will trade!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish someone would put me out of my misery and trade me that picture frame... heck, I can't even trade down on the darn thing!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish someone would put me out of my misery and trade me that picture frame... heck, I can't even trade down on the darn thing!


 Which picture frame? Are you trying to get one or trade one away? I don't have an active LBB, I'm just curious.

The only picture frame I have from LBB is the pink one (I think it's $13, I posted it on the second page of this thread) and that one is fabulous! It's ceramic, not plastic, heavy and great quality. It fits a 8 x 10 photo and is huge! I thought about keeping the one I got in a trade a few days ago. I was thinking of giving it as a prezzie to a friend, as it's impressive enough in person to be a prezzie, but it traded up within a couple hours to the $20 skull necklace.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone have the Umbra Gateway Jewelery stand, if so what are you looking to trade it for?


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm trying to trade one. It's silver and lime green. It's not hideous or anything, but just doesn't go with my decor or house (my house is from the 1920s).


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to trade one. It's silver and lime green. It's not hideous or anything, but just doesn't go with my decor or house (my house is from the 1920s).


 Ah, I see. Those are indeed difficult. I only ever had them once (both green colors) when LBB gave me one as a "free item" and the other one came with my bag. I had to double them up to trade them.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got the red Street Level tote and I don't really like it.  It looks like it's been returned, and the faux leather looks and feels really fakey.  Also, there is a small part of the red on one of the buckle straps that looks like it's coming off.  

Just doesn't look like it's very good quality, so it's going back.

I also got the lydell turquoise square drop earrings and I LOVE those.  So pretty.  The quality seems very good.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. Those are indeed difficult. I only ever had them once (both green colors) when LBB gave me one as a "free item" and the other one came with my bag. I had to double them up to trade them.


 I finally did trade it, for a mug and then traded the mug for a wine opener and now I am trying to trade that. Hooray!


----------



## VivGee (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to trade one. It's silver and lime green. It's not hideous or anything, but just doesn't go with my decor or house (my house is from the 1920s).


 What;s your LBB name?

Edit: I see you traded it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got my 2nd LBB, 1 of the 5 Cargo blushes I got was shattered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also my Colorblock Crossbody bag w the green trim is great, but it has a white stain and small tears on the bottom corner.  And I really don't like the all the rage tassel earrings, I would never wear them.  Everything else is great though!  I'll post pics and a more comprehensive review sometime on the pic thread when I get a chance.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my 2nd LBB, 1 of the 5 Cargo blushes I got was shattered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also my Colorblock Crossbody bag w the green trim is great, but it has a white stain and small tears on the bottom corner.  And I really don't like the all the rage tassel earrings, I would never wear them.  Everything else is great though!  I'll post pics and a more comprehensive review sometime on the pic thread when I get a chance.


 What a bummer about the blush!  If it was one of the single color blushes, you can fix it easy enough by repressing it with high 90 alcohol. 

And bummer about the colorblock crossbody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the blue one headed my way.  I sure hope it is quality!  Can't wait to see your photos


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to keep trading for the Betsey Johnson Bow Ring.

Does anyone know of a picture of the bow right other than the one on the website?


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What;s your LBB name?
> 
> Edit: I see you traded it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, I did. But my name is Shawna Parker. I am not a good trader (although I did just get rid of a redken thing for a phone case, which makes me feel all kinds of happy).


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh gosh the Betsey Johnson black and teal On the Spot wallet just popped up on the site again, I saw it a few days ago but it sold out before I could get it. Why does that happen an item goes away for a few days and then comes back?

Also I have a Ali Khan Skull Ring I'm looking to trade


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got the red Street Level tote and I don't really like it.  It looks like it's been returned, and the faux leather looks and feels really fakey.  Also, there is a small part of the red on one of the buckle straps that looks like it's coming off.
> 
> ...


 Shoot - that bag is on the way to me. So disappointing. I was kind of on the fence about it.

I'm sending another complete box back, and probably this one too.  It has the "Ivory" street level tote/backpack things it in - which is not "ivory" and more of "dirty gross white" - so ugly. The bracelets (the yellow w/ wood inserts) were a different color than picture and the eaarings were HUGE.  I think I'd done w/ LBB for the time being - I find that I can't really judge the items very well due to their poor photographs. I'm really someone who likes to have just one or two bags that do 99% of what I want, and I get a lot of less expensive jewlery at Forever 21... The trading is fun but I think the whole cost/benefit for me doesn't work out in my favor. So, two boxes going back and I ordered instead a single high quaulity  bag from Overstock that I have been lusting after.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 11, 2012)

wow, the red street level bag is in even worse condition than I originally thought.  I decided to look at it again, and found over 6 spots with flaking "leather", a ripped dust cover, and a defective zipper that sticks horribly when you try to close it.  It's so bad I took some picture to send to lbb.  I think I'm going to stay away from the Street Level brand in the future.  It's too bad too because I was excited to get this bag.

Here's a few of the pictures - the tears were scattered all over so I couldn't include them all.













It's obviously been used and returned.  There were no tags or wrapping on the tote itself, and the plastic bag it came in was scotch taped shut.


----------



## nikki1112 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Hey all, I have the Big Buddha Gunmetal Hibiscus Tote in my bag, not sure I am too crazy about it.Â  Anyone want to trade me?Â  Things I love : R&amp;EM totes, Eiffel Tower Necklace, BCBG metal bracelets (especially True &lt;3 ones!), any wallets, Nila Anthony Mosaic Hobo Bag + small item.Â  It is getting crazy offers of like $114 for it, but nothing I want much.Â  Love that Eiffel Tower necklace but no one will trade!Â


 I Would love that tote! I'll try to get the stuff you want so we can trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On both hibiscus totes the first photo and second photo are completely different bag styles. I own both and prefer the style in the second picture. I wonder which one it is?


 Since you already own them, do you think the quality of the hibiscus tote is good?  It looks like some of the reviewers on the HSN link were pretty harsh about the quality - especially the flowers peeling back after a few uses.  

I really like the way it looks in the picture, but after my experience with the quality of the street level bag, I'm worried.


----------



## bloo (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to trade one. It's silver and lime green. It's not hideous or anything, but just doesn't go with my decor or house (my house is from the 1920s).


 I saw this and when I got one in a 2for trade I was like oh no. But then I just traded it for a ring and then traded that for the petal earrings


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

If anyone has the mermaid earrings and willing to trade, I have the silver true &lt;3 bracelet!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 11, 2012)

LBB really does have great customer service.  They already got back to me about the street level bag that looked used and damaged and offered an immediate exchange credit for my next bag without having to ship it back.  I really do appreciate that.  I know the flaws aren't completely horrible, like the moldy bag someone else had, but I just expect a new looking bag, not one that looks slightly abused.

Not sure what to do with the bag, because right now it makes me sad - lol.  The zipper irritates me, and I'm not sure it's worth replacing.  Maybe I'll save it to use if I'm going somewhere I wouldn't like to take a nicer bag - like an outdoor activity/farm/square dance?? JK - I don't go to square dances.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone has the mermaid earrings and willing to trade, I have the silver true &lt;3 bracelet!


 I have a trade offer asking for my Ali Khan Skull Ring in exchange for the Mermaid Earrings, I can trade for them. I'm more interested in rings and necklaces at this point if you wanted to trade for something else?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a trade offer asking for my Ali Khan Skull Ring in exchange for the Mermaid Earrings, I can trade for them. I'm more interested in rings and necklaces at this point if you wanted to trade for something else?


Well I only have the BCBG bracelet and Rage tassel bracelet($22) and the black ring watch available for trade. I was debating about offering the ring watch but that is such a huge $ value loss.

Thanks for offering! That was so sweet of you!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I only have the BCBG bracelet and Rage tassel bracelet($22) and the black ring watch available for trade. I was debating about offering the ring watch but that is such a huge $ value loss.
> ...


 Np I'll pass on them so it might entice her to trade them for something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

I caved and traded the watch ring for the mermaid earrings. I keep telling myself it's okay because I traded up my true love bracelet by +$11. Haha.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Ive been waiting for my shipping notice forever!! my bag closed on sunday and its wednesday and still nothing. How long does it normally take?


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been waiting for my shipping notice forever!! my bag closed on sunday and its wednesday and still nothing. How long does it normally take?


I would call them because my last bag closed on Sunday and it shipped on Monday.


----------



## angielala (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been waiting for my shipping notice forever!! my bag closed on sunday and its wednesday and still nothing. How long does it normally take?


 Mine closed on Sunday morning and I received the shipping notice earlier today.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, the red street level bag is in even worse condition than I originally thought.  I decided to look at it again, and found over 6 spots with flaking "leather", a ripped dust cover, and a defective zipper that sticks horribly when you try to close it.  It's so bad I took some picture to send to lbb.  I think I'm going to stay away from the Street Level brand in the future.  It's too bad too because I was excited to get this bag.
> 
> ...


 That doesn't even look as red as in the pictures LBB had on the website.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and traded the watch ring for the mermaid earrings. I keep telling myself it's okay because I traded up my true love bracelet by +$11. Haha.


  I don't blame you I'm totally about to do whatever it takes for that Betsey on the spot wallet lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since you already own them, do you think the quality of the hibiscus tote is good?  It looks like some of the reviewers on the HSN link were pretty harsh about the quality - especially the flowers peeling back after a few uses.
> 
> I really like the way it looks in the picture, but after my experience with the quality of the street level bag, I'm worried.


 I think it all comes down to how you treat your handbags and I learned that I shouldn't just toss my handbag anywhere and everywhere, the hard way, with my first Big Buddha hibiscus tote. My first tote was brown with white flowers. I used it as my main handbag for almost a year solid. At first, I babied it, and it looked spectacular for those months, people would stop me out in public to ask where I got it from, but then I started getting careless. I'd toss it down hard on the floor in my room when I was tired, instead of making sure it was hanging off a chair or something I kept it by my feet on the floor when I went out to eat, and so on. I even took it to an amusement park and on rides. After a few months of treating my bag like that, the first thing I noticed was that my white flowers towards the bottom of the bag were more brown/dirt colored than white, and yes, starting to peel back. I also noticed that on the side that rubbed up against me the flowers were turning blue from that amusement park trip and me being wet and the color of my clothes bleeding off on it.

I've had my new blue one for going on two months and so far so good! It's beautiful as the day I bought it, but I'm also making sure to treat it properly. I can't blame what happened to my first tote on anyone else but myself. I would have never did a 4 item trade for it, that included the Disney Couture mermaid earrings and the BCBG star bracelet, both of which I worked super hard to get, if I wasn't in love with this bag in person already. 

So in the end, I would not recommend the brown/white flowers version of this bag, unless you are great at keeping your bags in pristine condition. The other colors should be fine if you aren't especially harsh on your handbags. If you toss your bags everywhere and anywhere, pass on it.


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't blame you I'm totally about to do whatever it takes for that Betsey on the spot wallet lol


 i just picked one up at bluefly with the extra 25%.  was only $21 not including shipping, but use shop at home for extra 6.5 % off.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and traded the watch ring for the mermaid earrings. I keep telling myself it's okay because I traded up my true love bracelet by +$11. Haha.


 I would have done that too! Disney Couture is seriously worth it and those earrings are gorgeous! I will remain sad about giving up mine foreverz. lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just picked one up at bluefly with the extra 25%.  was only $21 not including shipping, but use shop at home for extra 6.5 % off.


 You are fantastic thank you!! &lt;3


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would have done that too! Disney Couture is seriously worth it and those earrings are gorgeous! I will remain sad about giving up mine foreverz. lol.


 
I LOVE Disney Couture. Such nice quality. Plus I am taking my little man to Disneyland in a few weeks. Perfect timing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't blame you I'm totally about to do whatever it takes for that Betsey on the spot wallet lol


 Oh man, I tried to get that yesterday. I put out some crazy offers and they still didn't budge. Good luck. It is such a cute wallet!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

Also, on the subject of the hibiscus tote, I found my second one (the blue one) for $39.99 at ROSS, which of course was crazy to me, considering I bought my first one for the full $90 from Dillards.com after getting off a wait list. I actually screamed, "OMG!!!!" in the middle of the handbag section there and snatched it up at the speed of light. LOL.

LBB is $59ish for me, after CA tax/shipping. Even if I could find the bag again for $39.99 elsewhere, after adding tax the bag would be $40-something dollars anyway. On LBB I got the bag, pricey Betsey, pricey KJL CZ heart earrings, and a pricey rose gold cuff. That's a STEAL.

The KJL CZ heart earrings are $49 on endless.com as is!

http://www.endless.com/Kenneth-Jay-Lane-Rhodium-Plated-Heart-Shaped/dp/B005YAIDOQ


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the Steve Madden Woven Satchel in my bag, anyone interested? I keep getting a bunch of offers, but its all just jewerly that I have no interest in. I'm willing to trade for a bag and piece of awesome jewerly.. There's been a couple offers that were almost perfect, I wish there was a counter offer option.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 12, 2012)

Did LBB change the news feed? I can only see opened bags. No ones trades are showing up.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did LBB change the news feed? I can only see opened bags. No ones trades are showing up.


 Same here...kinda weird, maybe they did??


----------



## denise89 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellakangaroo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> name: stella kang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey are you still trading? I finally got a bag open you can check out what I have... Denise Go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and traded the watch ring for the mermaid earrings. I keep telling myself it's okay because I traded up my true love bracelet by +$11. Haha.


 I got really lucky getting those. I put an offer for the square teal ben amun bangle and it was accepted! They should be hear tomorrow. I know have 4 disney couture items and will be going to disneyland next month and will have to decide which exactly to wear.



> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did LBB change the news feed? I can only see opened bags. No ones trades are showing up.


 Seems to be back to normal now!


----------



## Delicia (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the Betsey Bow ring, and although I like it, I'm not super crazy about it and would be willing to trade. Things I love: The Betsey Lock and Key earrings, Betsey Heart Wristlet and I really love interesting 2fers. Eeeeventually I would like to get my hands on the mosaic hobo


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is my final &amp; closed bag, decided to ship early even though I still had about 4 days left. I was way too attached to all these items &amp; couldn't let them go. I am beyond excited that I was able to trade for the Turquoise drop earrings I have been trying to get them since day one that LBB had them but NO ONE would trade with me.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, on the subject of the hibiscus tote, I found my second one (the blue one) for $39.99 at ROSS, which of course was crazy to me, considering I bought my first one for the full $90 from Dillards.com after getting off a wait list. I actually screamed, "OMG!!!!" in the middle of the handbag section there and snatched it up at the speed of light. LOL.
> 
> ...


 Guess what I saw at TJ Maxx yesterday... The hibiscus tote for $39.99! The only one mine had was a cream background with brown flowers though, yours may have other colors.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my final &amp; closed bag, decided to ship early even though I still had about 4 days left. I was way too attached to all these items &amp; couldn't let them go. I am beyond excited that I was able to trade for the Turquoise drop earrings I have been trying to get them since day one that LBB had them but NO ONE would trade with me.


 Wow how were you able to get so much good stuff? I just opened my first bag and I'm having a hard time getting any trades, let alone good ones. I also got the Doctor bag but in blue, good choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 12, 2012)

Ughhh little black bag sucks. I don't know how many times I'm going to go back to them thinking their customer service will improve or I'll enjoy it again before I finally give up. 

I think this was the last one.


----------



## bloo (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhh little black bag sucks. I don't know how many times I'm going to go back to them thinking their customer service will improve or I'll enjoy it again before I finally give up.
> 
> I think this was the last one.


 What happened?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What happened?


 Every time I try to cancel a bag they give me a hard time about it. Since May, I've purchased 7 bags. SEVEN BAGS. And they are just rude and hassle me about it. So this time I gave them an earful about being rude to customers who give them a lot of money...I don't think they really cared what I have to say. Obviously its not the CSR who is deciding that those things need to be said, but still. It's annoying. You have a happiness guarantee policy, and a "no commitment" policy, so I just don't get giving your paying customers such a hard time.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow how were you able to get so much good stuff? I just opened my first bag and I'm having a hard time getting any trades, let alone good ones. I also got the Doctor bag but in blue, good choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, I sent you a private message as to how I was able to trade some items. Whats in your bag right now?

And thank you I had a VERY hard time choosing whether I wanted the blue or pink bag but went with the pink because well...I wanted something pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sana riaz (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw those hibiscus totes at Dillards for $59ish, they have them in every possible color..


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jul 12, 2012)

On Deux Luxe's Facebook they are sending out codes for 30% off at their online store. You need to follow them on Pinterest though. Details on their Facebook page in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Bmunny84 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh I want that Robert rose stone ring so bad!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got another lbb today.  I got the Andrew Marc large aviators and I LOVE them.  I was worried they might be really large, but the size is perfect  I would love to have another pair as a backup (I go through a lot of sunglasses.) 

I also got the Steve Madden brown temple shield sunglasses, and unfortunately they will have to go back.  I like them, but no matter how I adjust them my eyelashes hit the lenses, which would drive me insane.  Has anyone else had that problem? 

I have a lbb problem - lol - since joining last month I have gotten 9 bags.  Yikes!!  But once school starts again I won't have time anyway so it shouldn't be a problem to cut back to bags every 1-3 months.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bmunny84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhh I want that Robert rose stone ring so bad!


 I have it... add me, Denise Go


----------



## Becca8093 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like someone returned a Melie Bianco Structured Crossbody and there is one back in the gallery. I was about to open a bag with it because it looked amazing on the picture thread (LBB's picture doesn't seemingly do it justice), but decided it's too similar size-wise to several bags I already have. But it's there if anyone wanted it.


----------



## VivGee (Jul 12, 2012)

Bag #43985394857 for this month closed today:































Opened with 






and Pink R&amp;Em Wallet.

I have to say that I was about to cancel my bag because trading went in the toilet about four days in. Then I got one of the BCBG heart bracelets and things were looking better. But I still was not happy so when I called customer service they helped me out and I didn't cancel it. I just love them so much. LBB CS is the best I have ever dealt with. Stephanie knows me by name already and Emily has always been helpful. Even Dave or Dan (lol) has always been kind to me. I don't think I'll ever stop LBB. Unless I really can't afford it. 

Can't wait to get my lovelies. As always pics posted as soon as I get my paws on the box!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ totally fappable. If you get what I'm getting at. So hot. 





LBB CS has been outstanding with me as well. Emily, Stephanie, Dan and David are who I have spoken to at one time or another, sometimes on email, sometimes on the phone, and all have been wonderful and sometimes down right hilarious. LOL.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 12, 2012)

My bag is closing tomorrow at like 2pm what am I gonna do with my time now?! lol

Still have that Ali Khan ring and some yellow chamak bangles if anyone is interested in trading


----------



## VivGee (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ totally fappable. If you get what I'm getting at. So hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## denise89 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone looking to trade me:

-Any gold or silver of the true love bcbg bracelets or the heart/stars

-Betsey Johnson quilted heart wristlet

-Eiffel tower necklace

-All the rage jade necklace

-Miztique woven wallet clutch- blue

-Lydell small drop earrings

-Juko doublle wrap bracelet-pink

I will also accept two item trades with atleast one of those cheaper items above

*For* my miztique foldover clutch with lock? 





I also have the Robert rose stone stretch ring if any of you are interested but I would love those items I listed above!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 12, 2012)

My bag is closing tomorrow evening and I have the blue Kenneth Jay Lane orbit earrings in my bag. I'd love to trade them for a few smaller jewelry items: bcbg gold heart bracelet, all the rage orange/gold bangle set, robert rose teardrop earrings, av max braided bracelets, robert rose starfish ring, zad gold hammered cuff, juko bamboo bangle in blue, kenneth cole ny chain &amp; stone bracelet or chain &amp; bead bracelet. Any takers? : )

edit: spelling errors!


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies - I was in JC Penny today and they had the little Sephora mini-store inside and Cargo cosmetics were 50% off. They don't seem to be on the JCP website, but if you live near a JCP you might be able to score some good deals. I got a blush for $17 and there was still a really good selection.


----------



## daisybee (Jul 12, 2012)

I got my LBB boxes today and one of the items in my box was the BCBG mint/yellow clutch shoulder bag. Now my question is, what do I wear with it? I am completely stuck on how I should dress with it. LOL


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my LBB boxes today and one of the items in my box was the BCBG mint/yellow clutch shoulder bag. Now my question is, what do I wear with it? I am completely stuck on how I should dress with it. LOL


 Omg, can you please post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> of that clutch

I am debating whether or not to go ahead &amp; open another bag


----------



## daisybee (Jul 12, 2012)

Picture of the clutch





I thought the strap would be longer so it could be a crossbody bag but I guess I read the description wrong when I bought it. Oh well, I still love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just need help finding an outfit for this D;


----------



## daisybee (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, can you please post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> of that clutch
> 
> I am debating whether or not to go ahead &amp; open another bag


----------



## daisybee (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, can you please post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> of that clutch
> 
> I am debating whether or not to go ahead &amp; open another bag


 I am trying to post a picture but since I'm new, it's being held for moderation D:

EDIT: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m72w0wSwQP1ryfm8lo1_1280.jpg

posted it on tumblr and here it is now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am trying to post a picture but since I'm new, it's being held for moderation D:
> 
> ...


 Wow, its so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Great choice!

I am glad it has a little pad on the chain because chain hurts on the shoulder. I have this crossbody with a chain strap but without the small pad &amp; it hurts.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bag #43985394857 for this month closed today:
> 
> ...


 fap fap fap


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> fap fap fap


 Haha that caught me offguard


----------



## VivGee (Jul 13, 2012)

> Haha that caught me offguard


 I like to make her diddle. And vice versa.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like to make her diddle. And vice versa.


 Can't blame a girl for diddling over pretty things


----------



## VivGee (Jul 13, 2012)

> Can't blame a girl for diddling over pretty things


 I'm not sure, but I think I just fell a little in love with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can't blame a girl for diddling over pretty things





> Originally Posted by *VivGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I just fell a little in love with you


 We tend to fap over pretty things. 



 and I think I love you as well.


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jul 13, 2012)

I am about to pee my pants laughing at the fapping going on here! I love that fashion savvy women can still be awesome interneters! On a side note, I've been meaning to post pics of my bags that I closed recently... so here goes:


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jul 13, 2012)

These too... I really wanted a lot of travel hair supplies since I travel for work at least a week out of every month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yay for my starfish ring!


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, the red street level bag is in even worse condition than I originally thought.  I decided to look at it again, and found over 6 spots with flaking "leather", a ripped dust cover, and a defective zipper that sticks horribly when you try to close it.  It's so bad I took some picture to send to lbb.  I think I'm going to stay away from the Street Level brand in the future.  It's too bad too because I was excited to get this bag.
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with you!  I don't think Street Level bags are all that great!  I had a similar experience with a bag last month.  I don't know if it arrived like that and I just wasn't paying enough attention or that I did it.  But, still yet, if I am the one who damaged it, then it shows the quality of the bag because I take really good care of all my bags.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww. I only have one Street Level bag, but I love it! It's the yellow satchel from a while back...quality feels nice and it's held up perfectly so far...sad that there have been some bad experiences.


----------



## bloo (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picture of the clutch
> 
> ...


 I have this in my bag now. It was what I started with. Looks great. I'm so excited about getting it, but I too will have to figure out how to style it.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leggy Meggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am about to pee my pants laughing at the fapping going on here! I love that fashion savvy women can still be awesome interneters! On a side note, I've been meaning to post pics of my bags that I closed recently... so here goes:


 Ditto!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loves that tote.


----------



## Teavilla (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picture of the clutch
> 
> ...


 I got this one in grey/white! Seeing this makes me so excited since mine will be here by Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I should have read the strap length as well but it's all good


----------



## daisybee (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Teavilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this one in grey/white! Seeing this makes me so excited since mine will be here by Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I should have read the strap length as well but it's all good


 Post a picture when you get it, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had such a hard time choosing between which one I wanted, haha


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can't blame a girl for diddling over pretty things


 
What is this, my precious? Another person who faps and diddles to all that's pretty?
 
*sings* I think I looooove yooou.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 13, 2012)

.

Here is what I ended with in my very first LBB pretty excited about it I must say!


----------



## strangenurse (Jul 13, 2012)

That's your very FIRST bag?! Amazing job!

In other news, will someone please tell me what I might need to offer to get someone to give up a gunmetal/pink Micha Design skull bracelet? I have one day left with my bag and I am feeling sad and desperate. I have tried going up to about $100, I have tried including a watch ring, a robot watch pendant... hellllp. I can't give up absolutely everything else for one bracelet... can I?

-D


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AMAZING JOB!!

I had to give up my bead necklace for the Betsey Johnson Ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was so hard but I am pretty excited for the ring...but still sad I don't have the bead necklace


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strangenurse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's your very FIRST bag?! Amazing job!
> 
> ...


 I just closed a bag with that as my main item. I had CRAZY offers on it! Up to $150. Including the Mosaic and Doctor bag.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 14, 2012)

Look what I came across at Francesca's today for $48. This looks just like the Nila bag!


----------



## jvothuy (Jul 14, 2012)

This is my second bag! I should be getting it in a few days, so I will post pictures sometime this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Rafiq (Jul 14, 2012)

I just closed out my first little black bag :] I am pretty excited but after seeing so many posts on this blog i feel like a loser cause I have nothing close to some of you girls on here. I need your tips for next time :]


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jul 14, 2012)

6pm.com carries a lot of the Big Buddha bags, as does Zappos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Back up plans!


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 14, 2012)

Delurking because I'm feeling like a trading failure now! 

Bowing down to all...I'm trying to learn. (Seriously, I thought I was doing pretty well!) 

My first bag (with Klout perk)

















My second bag: 





My current bag:





I opened with the Nila "hurts babies in CA" bag because I wanted it for work. I have done some trades for the other items and have increased the value, but I have nothing I actually want. *sigh* 

I've been totally in love with my last two bags, although I'm probably going to end up returning the long beaded necklace from the second bag, just because I don't think I'll wear it. (I've deconstructed the metal disk necklace and LOVE it now.) 

If anyone has any trading advice for the accessories I'd love to hear it. I'd like to get the BCBG double wrap watch and one other item-have two and half days left.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AMAZING JOB!!
> 
> ...


 Funny story I actually traded that bead necklace away at one point but was able to get it back in the yellow color, so glad I did some of my blogger friends have been wearing other seed bead colored necklaces they look so cute. I would have totally gave it up for another Betsey Johnson piece tho I love her stuff so I understand!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you all know that I found this amazing site that has so many of the same items as LBB and similar ones for sooo cheap! Here is one quick example: https://shoplately.com/product/12238/crystal_ball_skull_bracelet_white

There is so much on there it's crazy! A lot of the Big Buddah Bags are on there as well. LBB is still worth it to me, but it is good to check out shoplately.com if there's something you couldn't get on LBB.

P.S. I am wearing MM Orange you Glad you Came and it is SO neon I love it!!! 

Here is my hangout event flyer. Chathri (LBB VP of Marketing) will be there and share some new and exciting news with us! Maybe a new brand?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 14, 2012)

Since LBB is very popular around here (haha! I can't be blamed on that one! LOL) I've created a new social group for it.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127281/open-bag-discussion/0_100​


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 14, 2012)

Are you going to move this thread over too, Zadi?


----------



## VivGee (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leggy Meggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am about to pee my pants laughing at the fapping going on here! I love that fashion savvy women can still be awesome interneters! On a side note, I've been meaning to post pics of my bags that I closed recently... so here goes:


 ZOMG, I totally tried to trade my life for that tote in the last hour of my trading this week. Total fail but I has the jealous.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 14, 2012)

I currently have the eiffel tower necklace in my bag! Anyone willing to trade for a 2 item including a gold bcbg true love bracelet with another decent item?


----------



## bloo (Jul 14, 2012)

Closed my latest bag just a few mines ago. Here is what I started and finished with.


----------



## Ohmaimai (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm new here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love seeing how crazy you all have been able to score in your lbbs! Makes me feel a little deficient... Lol. I'm wondering if anybody has the Juko bowtie necklace? I'm obsessed with it but can't decide if I really want it?


----------



## Malia (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a question.  Maybe someone here can answer it?  Last night when i went to check on my bag, I had a message pop up with a pair of $28 earrings.  I can't remember exactly what the message said, but it said something about helping a certain member complete her bag (i think)  and i got the earrings as a thank you?  I didn't know the member, but when i checked the news feed i saw that she had just bought her bag.  Did she gift me the earrings?  I am so confused as to how I got them!  Anyone know?  I'm not complaining...lol..just want to solve the mystery! lol


----------



## VivGee (Jul 14, 2012)

> I have a question. Â Maybe someone here can answer it? Â Last night when i went to check on my bag, I had a message pop up with a pair of $28 earrings. Â I can't remember exactly what the message said, but it said something about helping a certain member complete her bag (i think) Â and i got the earrings as a thank you? Â I didn't know the member, but when i checked the news feed i saw that she had just bought her bag. Â Did she gift me the earrings? Â I am so confused as to how I got them! Â Anyone know? Â I'm not complaining...lol..just want to solve the mystery! lol


 Did She use your referral code?


----------



## Malia (Jul 15, 2012)

I just recently joined.  I did share my referral code, but when i checked her site she had a 2 month member charm and I just joined.  when i opened my account the black bag popped up with the earrings in it and a message that said something about it being for helping the member get her bag?  and it listed the members name.  under my coupons it shows 1 free item?  also the earrings were worth $28.  i read that if you refer someone you get a $25 item.  Do they just put a random item in your bag?


----------



## bloo (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just recently joined.  I did share my referral code, but when i checked her site she had a 2 month member charm and I just joined.  when i opened my account the black bag popped up with the earrings in it and a message that said something about it being for helping the member get her bag?  and it listed the members name.  under my coupons it shows 1 free item?  also the earrings were worth $28.  i read that if you refer someone you get a $25 item.  Do they just put a random item in your bag?


 When you get a referral credit you can get an item more than $25 or it could be less. It's more of a guideline. I've gotten referal credits though and they always show up when I open a new bag.  You would also get an email saying you got a free item. The last way to check is click on the red get free items button on the top right when you are signed in. Then click the credits tab next to the invite friends tab near the top left. It will show you all the people who joined using your referral credit. Then it will say in red if they bought a bag and whether you have redeemed it yet. 

To me it does kinda sound like she gifted the item to you. Maybe you accepted a trade she was waiting for and was so grateful that she gave you an item.


----------



## Teavilla (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Post a picture when you get it, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had such a hard time choosing between which one I wanted, haha


 



Got it yesterday! The watch is from the second bag I opened a few days after, gifted it to myself so I could get it faster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the bag! it's a lot bigger than I thought it would be and the chain is shorted than I wanted but it hits right around the hip, it's a good length! The watchface is a lot bigger than I had imagined but it's still nice and I love it and will get used to it. The Cargo blush is in Laguna and I haven't used it but I did swatch it and like it. The Cargo colorstick is in Key West I haven't used either but the swatch was nice too. This was my first bag and my second one will close soon but obviously won't be as exciting since I sent the watch to this one.


----------



## Malia (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response!  I checked the credit tracker like you said (how did i miss that earlier? lol)  and it seems she did purchase through me! mystery solved! lol



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When you get a referral credit you can get an item more than $25 or it could be less. It's more of a guideline. I've gotten referal credits though and they always show up when I open a new bag.  You would also get an email saying you got a free item. The last way to check is click on the red get free items button on the top right when you are signed in. Then click the credits tab next to the invite friends tab near the top left. It will show you all the people who joined using your referral credit. Then it will say in red if they bought a bag and whether you have redeemed it yet.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you going to move this thread over too, Zadi?


 LOL No. It's too big to move. Unfortunately with Huddler's system I can't move threads easily between groups. I can move individual posts to specific threads in other groups but not whole threads at one time. For me, at viewing 100 posts per page, it's still something like over 11 pages long.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 15, 2012)

Who's willing to give up a true love bracelet from BCBG? I'm dying for it! I have the all the rage jade necklace, the eiffel tower necklace, and the starfish ring.


----------



## andreakane86 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who's willing to give up a true love bracelet from BCBG? I'm dying for it! I have the all the rage jade necklace, the eiffel tower necklace, and the starfish ring.


 I have the bow BCBG bracelet.  If I can trade it for the true love bracelet I'd love to trade you for the eiffel tower necklace!  Are you looking for silver or gold? 

edit: nevermind looks like there's only silver.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *andreakane86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the bow BCBG bracelet.  If I can trade it for the true love bracelet I'd love to trade you for the eiffel tower necklace!  Are you looking for silver or gold?
> 
> edit: nevermind looks like there's only silver


 I would like silver or gold for the true love one, but if you want the eiffel tower can you make it a two trade with like a $16 or $18 item? Because right now I am getting offers for the eiffel tower for their star BCBG bracelet and another $18 item.


----------



## xxabi (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm currently trading for my first LBB and I'm super excited! I thought I'd post here, since I've been reading all y'alls feedback and advice and it's really helped me with the trading process!

Anyway, I currently have the Steve Madden Zebra Tote which everyones dying to get their hands on (or so I can say based on the number of offers I've received on it!) but I really love the Street Level Large Front Pocket Tote in Red, and I thought I'd post here and see if anyone would like to trade.

My name is Abi Rajasegaran on LBB, and I'd love to trade the Street Level Tote and jewelry + accessories for the Steven Madden Tote. I only have a day and 14 hours left on my bag, so if you want the zebra tote, offer pleasee!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 16, 2012)

I am so dying for the betsey heart and key earings i love them


----------



## xxabi (Jul 16, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in my Steve Madden Zebra Tote? I want to trade for the bags below:

- Nila Anthony Woven Tote

- She &amp; Josh Studded Tote (in Tan or Green)

- Street Level Front Large Front Pocket Tote (in Red)

My name is Abi Rajasegaran on LBB. I only have a day before my bag closes!!


----------



## Country Chic (Jul 16, 2012)

THANK YOU ABI 






I just came to read this thread &amp; went back to see if I could get one of the totes you listed... when I got back to LBB, you accepted my offer!!!  You have completely made my day (I am down to the final hours)!!!  I hope that you get one of the totes you want (post which one you get).  Good luck &amp; happy trading.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## xxabi (Jul 16, 2012)

Country Chic:

You're soooo totally welcome! I traded all the items you gave me for the Nila Anthony Woven Tote, and someone accepted within a few mins! It was probably crazy for me to offer items that were valued $40 over the price of the tote, and I'm sure you felt crazy offering all your items to me for $30 over what the value of the steve madden bag was, BUT WHO CARES! You got what you wanted, and I did too! Yay for double trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so happy for the both of us!


----------



## Country Chic (Jul 16, 2012)

Exactly!!!  All of those smaller items do not compare to the one item that you really want!!! 

I am so glad that you were able to quickly get the tote you wanted.  It just feels good to finally get that one big item &amp; like a huge relief at the same time.  Next is the waiting for the box to come &amp; then getting excited all over again!!!  Thanks again - I'm still smiling &amp; can't wait for the box to arrive!!!  Happy Monday to both us!!!


----------



## xxabi (Jul 16, 2012)

Country Chic:

Random question, but how do you have so many items in your one bag? Did you trade for all of that??


----------



## Country Chic (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes



  I started out with the last silver hibiscus bag (along with a nail polish &amp; wraps = $121) &amp; immediately took a trade for the mosaic bag + another item.  Then someone offered 4 smaller items for the mosaic bag and so on...  I had up to 13 items in my bag at one time (worth up to $403 before trading down) by taking multiple trade offers &amp; then slowly working them up until I could combine enough items to get something I wanted.  It is very time consuming (&amp; addicting).  It is hard to stay unattached to the items (the more on the keep pile, the less to trade) &amp; a little crazy because you don't know if you will get what you really want.  I guess it is a bit of a gamble, but this was my 2nd bag &amp; I am very happy with both!!!  My first bag ended with 7 items = $317 (with the extra item/nail wraps from Elle's glitter promo code) and this one is currently at 9 items = $346 (hoping to combine &amp; trade down a time or two yet, but happy with what I have if I can't).  Hope this helps.  I am by no means an expert &amp; this could have turned out differently, but my sister (who got me started in all this in the first place - lol) also gave me some tips before I started.  It is a roller coaster ride - if you can handle the dips &amp; dives, it is a fun ride!!!  I will post pics of my first bag &amp; this one on the pic thread eventually.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  Thanks!!!


----------



## bluesecrets (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got my first bag in!! 

I ended with: 

1- Street Level Zig Zag Printed Satchel
2- Redken Quick Tease 15 Finishing Spray
3- All the Rage Snake Enamel Bracelet
4- michael marcus Amethyst Cake Eyeliner
5- Present Time White Wood Photo Frame


Everything was such amazing quality. After reading all of the reviews here about other Street Level bags, I was quite worried, but mine looks amazing. And I absolutely love the snake bracelet. I think it may be my favorite part of the bag.

Now, if only the Nila Anthony belted structure bag would come back in stock in the color I want, I will gladly open another bag.


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


 could you pm me those tricks? lol I never can seem to do this


----------



## Shooby (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi! Love this thread and LOVE Lbb! Question- what are 'hot' items? What does that mean? I traded down a $32 cuff that no one wanted, for the OMG ring (because on the newsfeed it said it was 'hot') and no one wanted it! No good incoming trade offers, and I couldn't trade it up for 3 whole days!

Insights?


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Love this thread and LOVE Lbb! Question- what are 'hot' items? What does that mean? I traded down a $32 cuff that no one wanted, for the OMG ring (because on the newsfeed it said it was 'hot') and no one wanted it! No good incoming trade offers, and I couldn't trade it up for 3 whole days!
> 
> Insights?


 Strange as I couldn't get it a second time for trading purpose. Hot items do change all the time though. Sometimes items are held onto because people don't want to let them go or go for an even trade. Once more get into the gallery though the crazy offers dwindle because someone may give it away for less. I'm not sure how the site calculates it. Whether it's how it keeps trading or what people mark as a love? idk. Best way to keep track is just check the news feed for what items actually trade for and then trial and error.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 17, 2012)

finally decided to buy a bag from this site! guess i won't be shopping for the upcoming months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i hope some trades go through. :

what can i match with the BCBGeneration Color Block Shoulder Bag in white

also can we cancel our bag before it ships too?


----------



## xxabi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I really need to trade my Steve Madden Colorblock Fedora! I love it but my friend recently got her July bag, and surprised me with the fedora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So now I have one in my bag, and I definitely don't need two! Offer away, I'm not picky I just would like something around $32 (it's value) or higher.  

My name is Abi Rajasegaran on LBB


----------



## xxabi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I really need to trade my Steve Madden Color Block Fedora because my friend just received her July bag and surprised me with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So now I have one in my bag, and one with me. Anything equal or higher value is appreciated!

Also, if anyone wants the Nila Anthony Woven Tote ($88), I'd be happy to trade it for:

- the She &amp; Josh Studded Tote in Green/Tan ($70) plus another jewerly item/accesorry that's value is around $20

- Street Level Front Large Pocket Tote in Red ($72) plus see above

- Miztique Pocket Woven Satchel (Orange) plus something around ($30-40) just because this isn't my first choice bag.


----------



## Becca8093 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the Kenneth Cole Shake Hoop Earrings (silver and yellow) and I don't have pierced ears so earrings do me no good. I'm looking to trade them for the Robert Rose Pyramid Stretch Ring, the *two tone* one, I think they have two different rings labeled the same thing, and another small item $10-$12ish in value. Any takers? I'm Becca Flach on LBB.


----------



## Malia (Jul 17, 2012)

Ever made a trade you wish you didn't?  UUGGHH!!  I traded  my orange bamboo bangle and gold leaf earrings for the Steve Madden Printed Temple Shield Sunglasses and I want my jewelry back! :-(  Anyone want the sunglasses?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ever made a trade you wish you didn't?  UUGGHH!!  I traded  my orange bamboo bangle and gold leaf earrings for the Steve Madden Printed Temple Shield Sunglasses and I want my jewelry back! :-(  Anyone want the sunglasses?


 I did.  I accepted a purse for some sunglasses once, and immediately felt sad.  I offered to trade back and luckily someone accepted right away.  I guess that would be harder in your case since you accepted a 2 for 1 and can't offer it back though.

Maybe someone is reading here and will take pity on you and offer you the jewelry back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malia (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did.  I accepted a purse for some sunglasses once, and immediately felt sad.  I offered to trade back and luckily someone accepted right away.  I guess that would be harder in your case since you accepted a 2 for 1 and can't offer it back though.
> 
> Maybe someone is reading here and will take pity on you and offer you the jewelry back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol..i do feel sad.  I just keep thinking why did i do that? lol  I actually went to Target yesterday and saw tons of similar jewelry for really cheap, so I thought I'd trade away my jewelry for some sunglasses since I can get them so cheap at Target, but now I wish I didn't!  There were sets of two of those bamboo bangles for $10!  and the gold cuff is only $9.00 at Target.  There were also tons of earrings for like $4-$5.  BUT  I still wish I kept the jewelry!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to make it my LBB goal to collect all of the BCBG bracelets. I love them so.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to make it my LBB goal to collect all of the BCBG bracelets. I love them so.


 Hahah, they are beautiful. I love the gold heart one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahah, they are beautiful. I love the gold heart one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are so perfect for stacking too.


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, make sure to watch the Google+ Hangout On Air tonight. Chathri (LBB VP of Marketing) is going to share some new and exciting info with us all! You can watch the live stream here at 7pm EST!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

This thread has reached 9922 (well 9923 with mine) and so I'm locking this thread and encourage you to post in our new LBB group. You can create your own thread to discuss your own bags (so it's not lost in one giant thread) or continue to post in one single thread. Share your bags with us there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23773/little-black-bag​


----------

